# Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #2 (Closed)



## Sherry E

*​​*





_*Disneyland Resort Holidays Page - 2012*_

_*Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Coming November 12 Through January 6 
(October 2, 2012, by Erin Glover, Disney Parks Blog)*_









*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Disneyland at Christmas Time (and Holiday Season) 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 2!!!*



Please also see Part 1 of the Superthread -  Disney at Christmas - for lots of fantastic photos and information on the "most wonderful time of the year"!

We have a wonderful panel of experts who are here to answer questions, dispense valuable holiday advice, information, tips, insight and, most importantly, share PHOTOS!!

We discuss anything and everything pertaining to Christmas Time (as well as the entire holiday season) at the Disneyland Resort - holiday treats, holiday merchandise, holiday attractions, holiday decorations, crowds, planning, etc.  _*We cover the entire season from when it begins in early November to when it ends in early January.*_

For your convenience, below you will find a handy Table of Contents in Post #2, which will guide you to helpful information as well as the many beautiful photos provided by our DIS'ers in different holiday categories, i.e., food, merchandise, It's a Small World Holiday, specific decorations in different lands and pretty much any other holiday-related category you can think of! 

In Post #3, you will find special holiday information (with any breaking news that comes in as we get it) and links to Holiday threads such as Check-In threads, Candy Cane Information, etc.















































































This thread will be a celebration of all things merry and bright at the Disneyland Resort during its Christmas season.  If you have never been to the parks during this magical time of year and are planning to visit, you are in for a treat!  It is a feast for the eyes and a joy for all the senses.  For example:​

_The entire Resort transforms into a holiday wonderland, including the 3 Disney hotels and Downtown Disney too.  Almost no corner is left unadorned in holiday splendor._ 


_The enchanting Winter Castle glows brightly after dark._


_The dazzling It's a Small World Holiday invites you to celebrate the holiday season around the world, while the mesmerizing colors of the facade take your breath away at night._ 

_The aromas of peppermint and gingerbread fill the air. _

_Familiar Yuletide songs change style from land to land, so you may hear a jazz-inspired version of "Jingle Bells" in New Orleans Square, a Western-influenced "Deck the Halls" in Frontierland, a calypso-themed "Winter Wonderland" in Adventureland...and you may just hear a few famous characters offering their own unique take on the seasonal classics in ToonTown._ 

_Santa holds court in at least 4 locations around Disneyland Resort (sometimes 5!).  The Reindeer Round-Up houses several of Santa's flying friends._

_Special seasonal treats are both whimsical and delicious.  The popular Mickey Snowman popcorn buckets can be found in many stores.  Gingerbread cookies wearing familiar 'ears' can be found throughout the confectioneries and bake shops._

_Dickens carolers stroll through the hotels and sing for the guests._

_Adults and children alike smile and marvel as snow falls on Main Street._

_As for entertainment, the awe-inspiring "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks are sure to bring a tear to your eye when the show culminates in a light dusting of 'snow.'_

_"A Christmas Fantasy Parade," a longstanding tradition at Disneyland, is a joyous spectacle to behold.  On a chilly Winter night, be sure to bundle up next to your loved ones with some cocoa and enjoy this magical offering._

​


Sounds delightful, right?  So what are you waiting for?  Let's start planning together!​


----------



## Sherry E

*A WORK IN PROGRESS*




*Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread - Part 2*


 *Table of Contents/Index** 
(photos & videos separated by alphabetized categories;
page numbers indicated may differ, depending on individual account settings on this board) * 



*Introduction/Welcome by Sherry E (Post #1, Page 1)*

_*Holiday Thread Links & Information by Sherry E (Post #3, Page 1)*_









*Disneyland Resort Holiday Photos*​



*Believe...in Holiday Magic Fireworks*


*mvf-m11c* - Post #323, Page #22





*A Bug's Land*


*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*MattsPrincess* - Post #602, Page #41

*mvf-m11c* - Post #327, Page #22





*Candlelight Processional*


*mariezp* - _(2006 Candlelight Processional, with Andy Garcia as narrator)_ Post #791, Page #53





*California Adventure (DCA general decorations)*


*Funball* - Post #7, Page #1

*Funball* - Post #28, Page #2

*Funball* - Post #52, Page #4;  Post #53, Page 4

*goldies 5* - Post #395, Page #27

*lapdwife* - Post #160, Page 11

*MattsPrincess* - Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - Post #601, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* - _(A Bug's Land)_ Post #602, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - _(window displayss)_ Post #453, Page #31

*mvf-m11c* - Post #590, Page #40

*Sherry E* - Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*TheColtonsMom* - Post #461, Page #31

*TheColtonsMom* - Post #591, Page #40

*tksbaskets *- Post #606, Page 41





*Characters*


*areweindisneyyet* - Post #491, Page #33

*Belle Ella* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #4, Page #1;  Post #5, Page #1

*Belle Ella* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #66, Page #5

*Dizneydaz* - _(2008)_ Post #112, Page #8

*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*funatdisney* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ - Post #405, Page #27

*funatdisney* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #467, Page #32

*lapdwife* - _(Christmas Eve goodnight!)_ Post #252, Page #17

*MattsPrincess* - _(Main Street, ToonTown, Critter Country, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; A Bug's Land)_ Post #602, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #603, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #605, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade, etc.)_ Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #597, Page #40 

*specialks* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #73, Page #5

*SpiderDust* - Post #439, Page #30

*SueTGGR* - Post #60, Page #4

*TheColtonsMom* - _(Winter Sweater Minnie/Minnie & Friends breakfast)_ Post #595, Page #40





*A Christmas Fantasy Parade*


*Belle Ella* - Post #4, Page #1;  Post #5, Page #1

*Dizneydaz* - _(2008)_ Post #112, Page #8

*funatdisney* - Post #405, Page #27

*funatdisney* - Post #467, Page #32

*MattsPrincess* - Post #603, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* Post #605, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - Post #597, Page #40 





*Critter Country*


*MattsPrincess* - (Pooh) Post #602, Page #41

*mvf-m11c* - _(Pooh's Corner)_ - Post #536, Page #36

*Sherry E* - _(Pooh's Corner)_ Post #523, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #29, Page #2

*SpiderDust* - Post #439, Page #30




*Disneyland (DL general holiday decorations)*


*lapdwife* - _(Princess Fantasy Faire??) _Post #160, Page 11

*Sherry E* - Post #167, Page 12

*specialks* - Post #29, Page #2

*SueTGGR* - Post #60, Page #4




*Disneyland Hotel*


*Sherry E* - _(Disneyland Hotel)_ Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Santa's photo spot - milk & cookies)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*Sherry E *- _(Goofy's Kitchen tree)_ - Post #525, Page #35

*TheColtonsMom* - _(Goofy's Kitchen tree)_ Post #461, Page #31

*TheColtonsMom* - _(Santa's photo spot; Goofy's Kitchen)_ Post #596, Page #40





*Displays (Store & Window Displays)*


*Funball* - Post #52, Page #4

*mvf-m11c* - _(Pioneer Mercantile)_ Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - _(California Adventure window)_ Post #453, Page #31

*Sherry E* - _(Main Street in-store)_ Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E * - _(Main Street windows; Paradise Pier Hotel)_ Post #168, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Gag Factory in-store; Main Street window)_ Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Main Street Windows, Gibson Girl, etc.)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E *- _(Main Street)_ - Post #525, Page #35





*Downtown Disney*


*Funball* - Post #52, Page #4

*Sherry E * - Post #168, Page #12;  Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #73, Page #5





*Flowers & Plants*


*Sherry E* - Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35





*Food & Treats*


*Dizneydaz* - _(various holiday caramel apples)_ Post #249, Page #17

*Funball* - _(Mickey snowman apples; Santa Mickey/Minnie apples; candy cane-coated confections)_ Post #52, Page #4

*Funball* - _(Snowman Mickey popcorn buckets; Mickey Rice Krispy treats)_ Post #59, Page #4

*lapdwife* - _(Christmas tree shortbread cookie - chocolate icing)_ Post #102, Page #7

*MattsPrincess* - _(snowman shortbread cookies; holiday brownies; cookies; gingerbread men; chocolate holiday cupcakes with green Mickey heads; gingerbread man with mouse ears from Holiday Tour)_ Post #598, Page #40

*Mickeybell* - _(gingerbread cookie)_ Post #14, Page 1

*mvf-m11c* - _(Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket)_ Post #22, Page 2

*mvf-m11c* - _(Christmas tree & snowman shortbread cookies; snowman caramel apples)_ Post #610, Page #41

*Sherry E *- _(Gingerbread cookie with mouse ears; Christmas tree and Snowman shortbread cookies; Jack Skeliington and snowman caramel apples)_ - Post #525, Page #35

*SueTGGR* - _(Candy Canes)_ Post #63, Page #5






*Frontierland*


*mvf-m11c* - _(Pioneer Mercantile)_ Post #441, Page #30

*Sherry E* - Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*Sherry E *- _(Golden Horseshoe)_ - Post #525, Page #35




*Grand Californian Hotel*


*lapdwife* - Post #232, Page #16

*Sherry E* - Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E * - Post #168, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35





*Haunted Mansion Holiday*


*Funball* - Post #224, Page #15

*goldies 5* - Post #395, Page #27

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #29, Page #2





*It's a Small World Holiday*


*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*funatdisney* - Post #237, Page #16

*GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #85, Page #6

*MattsPrincess* - Post #601, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - Post #489, Page #33

*Sherry E* - Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*Sherry E *- Post #525, Page #35






*Main Street (including snow)*


*areweindisneyyet* - Post #492, Page 33

*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*ElastigirlWannabe *- _(snow)_ Post #116, Page #8

*funatdisney* - Post #77, Page #6

*KCmike* - Post #30, Page #2

*KCmike* - Post #64, Page #5

*KCmike* - Post #82, Page #6

*KCmike* - Post #149, Page 10

*KCmike* - Post #174, Page #12

*KCmike* - Post #210, Page #14

*KCmike* - Post #235, Page #16

*Kcmike* - Post #586, Page #40

*lapdwife* - Post #160, Page 11

*lapdwife* - Post #232, Page #16

*lapdwife* - _(Christmas Day 2010 crowds)_ Post #239, Page #16

*lapdwife* - _(Christmas Eve goodnight!)_ Post #252, Page #17

*MattsPrincess* - Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - Post #601, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* - Post #602, Page #41

*mvf-m11c* - Post #453, Page #31

*Sherry E* - Post #167, Page 12;  Post #168, Page 12

*Sherry E* - Post #523, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #73, Page #5

*SueTGGR* - Post #60, Page #4






*Merchandise*


*Dizneydaz* - _(t-shirt; ornaments)_ Post #249, Page #17

*funatdisney* - _(2011 ornaments)_ Post #320, Page #22

*Funball* - _(Snowman Mickey popcorn buckets)_ Post #59, Page #4

*Funball* - _(ornament; jewelry)_ Post #222, Page #15

*GoofyontheHiSeas* - _(Balloon)_ Post #85, Page #6

*lapdwife* - _(mini-Christmas tree in mailer carton)_ Post #232, Page #16

*MattsPrincess* - _(ornaments; holiday plush characters; keychain pens; souvenir cups; balloon; ladies v-neck sweater) _Post #598, Page #40

*mvf-m11c* - _(Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket)_ Post #22, Page 2

*mvf-m11c* - _(t-shirts; Christmas character stockings; ornaments; mini-Christmas trees; Snowman knick-knacks; mini-wreaths)_ Post #597, Page #40 

*Sherry E* - _(candy cane ears)_ Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E* - _(heart ornaments?)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E *- _(Snowman Mickey Popcorn Bucket; Tinkerbell Cupcake/Candy ornaments)_ - Post #525, Page #35





*Miscellaneous Holiday & Non-Holiday Photos*


*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*funatdisney* - _(DLR holiday photo collage)_ Post #331, Page #23

*funatdisney* - _(DLR Holiday Snapfish Calendar)_ - Post #378, Page #26

*Funball* - _(water fountain)_ Post #226, Page #16

*goldies 5* - _(Teacups)_ Post #395, Page #27

*lapdwife* - _(Walgreen's Mickey snowman cookie cutter)_ Post #117, Page #8

*MattsPrincess* - (Dapper Dans) Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - (Dapper Dans & band) Post #601, Page #41

*mvf-m11c* - _(Cinderella's Castle in WDW)_ Post #453, Page #31

*Sherry E* - _(DLR Holiday Snapfish calendar)_ Post #336, Page #23

*Sherry E* - _(Celebrating Valentine's Day...by Way of the Christmas Season at DLR!; Pinocchio's Daring Journey)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - _(DLR Holiday Snapfish Calendar #2)_ Post #349, Page #24

*SueTGGR* - Post #60, Page #4

*uneekstylez* - _(Christmas card layout)_ Post #156, Page #11

*where's_my_prince* - _(WDW/Mickey & Minnie)_ Post #27, Page 2





*New Orleans Square (including Holiday/Mardi Gras Masks)*


*Belle Ella* - Post #47, Page #4

*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*Flitterific* - Post #37, Page #3

*Funball* - Post #7, Page #1

*Funball* - Post #221, Page #15

*Funball* - Post #222, Page #15

*Funball* - Post #224, Page #15

*GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #85, Page #6

*KCmike* - Post #118, Page #8

*mvf-m11c* - Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - _(2009 - light canopy)_ Post #453, Page #31

*PHXscuba* - Post #57, Page #4

*Sherry E* - Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E *- Post #525, Page #35





*Paradise Pier Hotel*


*lapdwife* - Post #43, Page #3

*Sherry E* - Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E * - Post #168, Page #12

*Sherry E *- Post #525, Page #35

*TheColtonsMom* - Post #596, Page #40





*PhotoPass (special holiday borders or photo spots around DLR)*


*Goofy_Mom* - Post #18, Page #2

*MattsPrincess* - _(California Adventure tree; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; Main Street tree; Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle)_ Post #601, Page #41





*Santa (Santa can be found at 4-5 locations around DLR)*


*Goofy_Mom* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #18, Page #2

*MattsPrincess* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; California Adventure)_ Post #600, Page #40

*specialks* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #73, Page #5




*Santa's Reindeer Round-Up*


*Belle Ella* - Post #66, Page #5

*Dizneydaz* - Post #248, Page #17

*Dizneydaz* - Post #249, Page #17

*goldies 5* - Post #393, Page #27

*goldies 5* - Post #395, Page #27

*Goofy_Mom* - Post #18, Page #2

*MattsPrincess* - Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - Post #601, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* - Post #602, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - Post #453, Page #31

*mvf-m11c* - Post #536, Page #36

*Sherry E* - Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E *- Post #525, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #73, Page #5




*Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (daytime & nighttime)*


*funatdisney* - Post #15, Page #1

*funatdisney* - Post #126, Page #9

*funatdisney* - Post #440, Page #30

*funatdisney* - Post #578, Page #39

*Funball* - Post #224, Page #15

*KCmike* - Post #120, Page #8

*KCmike* - Post #195, Page #13

*lapdwife* - Post #81, Page #6

*lapdwife* - Post #160, Page 11

*MattsPrincess* - Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - Post #601, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - [/I] Post #453, Page #31

*Sherry E *- Post #525, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #29, Page #2

*uneekstylez* - Post #19, Page 2





*Storybook Land Canal Boats*

*goldies 5* - Post #395, Page #27




*ToonTown*


*areweindisneyyet* - Post #491, Page #33

*MattsPrincess* - Post #602, Page #41

*mvf-m11c* - _(Goofy's House)_ Post #453, Page #31

*mvf-m11c* - Post #536, Page #36

*Sherry E* - Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Minnie's House)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E *- _(Goofy's House, Pluto's)_ Post #525, Page #35





*Trees/Tree Quest (the quest to find all of the 700 Christmas trees scattered around Disneyland Resort!) and Ornaments *


*Belle Ella* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #4, Page #1;  Post #5, Page #1

*Dizneydaz* - _(Main Street; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #248, Page #17

*Dizneydaz* - _(Greetings from California; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #249, Page #17

*Flitterific* - _(New Orleans Square)_ Post #37, Page #3

*funatdisney* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #467, Page #32

*Funball* - Post #52, Page #4;  Post #58, Page #4

*Funball* - _(New Orleans Square)_ Post #221, Page #15

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #64, Page #5

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #149, Page 10

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #210, Page #14

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #235, Page #16

*Kcmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #586, Page #40

*lapdwife* - _(Paradise Pier Hotel)_ Post #43, Page #3

*lapdwife* - _(Main Street)_ Post #81, Page #6

*lapdwife* - _(Main Street)_ Post #160, Page 11

*lapdwife* - _(Grand Californian Hotel & Main Street)_ Post #232, Page #16

*MattsPrincess* - _(Main Street)_ Post #600, Page #40

*MattsPrincess* - _(California Adventure; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; Main Street; Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle)_ Post #601, Page #41

*MattsPrincess* _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #605, Page #41

*Mickeybell* - _(DCA tree)_ Post #16, Page #2

*mvf-m11c* - _(California Adventure; Pioneer Mercantile; Downtown Disney)_ Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - _(California Adventure windows)_ Post #453, Page #31

*mvf-m11c* - _(It'a a Small World Holiday)_ Post #489, Page #33

*mvf-m11c* - _(Pooh's Corner; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; ToonTown)_ - Post #536, Page #36

*mvf-m11c* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #597, Page #40 

*Sherry E* - _(Paradise Pier Hotel; Grand Californian Hotel; White Water Snacks; Golden Horseshoe; Heraldry Shoppe; Santa's Reindeer Round-Up; Main Street shops)_ Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E * - _(Main Street windows & Main Street; Paradise Pier Hotel; Downtown Disney)_ Post #168, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Downtown Disney; Disneyland Hotel; Goofy's Kitchen; ToonTown; New Orleans Square; World of Disney; Main Street)_ Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Coke Corner tree)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - _(Pooh's Corner, Disneyland Hotel, Downtown Disney, World of Disney, Marceline's Confectionery, Grand Californian Hotel, Main Street)_ Post #523, Page #35

*Sherry E *- _(New Orleans Square; ToonTown; Paradise Pier Hotel; Goofy's Kitchen, Golden Horseshoe)_ - Post #525, Page #35

*specialks* - Post #29, Page #2

*specialks* - _(Main Street)_ Post #73, Page #5

*specialks* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #73, Page #5

*SueTGGR* - _(Main Street)_ Post #60, Page #4

*TheColtonsMom* - _(Goofy's Kitchen)_ Post #461, Page #31

*TheColtonsMom* - _(Disneyland Hotel/Santa photo spot; Paradise Pier Hotel)_ Post #596, Page #40






*Videos*


*mvf-m11c* - Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks, 11/18/10 - Part 1; Part 2

*mvf-m11c* - A Christmas Fantasy Parade, 12/11/09 - Part 1; Part 2

*mvf-m11c* - A Christmas Fantasy Parade, 2:30 p.m., 11/19/10 - Part 1; Part 2; Part 3

*mvf-m11c* - A Christmas Fantasy Parade, 5:30 p.m., 11/19/10 - Part 1; Part 2; Part 3

*mvf-m11c* - It's a Small World Holiday, 11/19/10 - Part 1; Part 2

*mvf-m11c* - Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle, 11/18/10 - First Show; Second Show





*Wreaths/Wreath Quest (the quest to find all of the wreaths scattered around Disneyland Resort)*


*Belle Ella* - Post #47, Page #4

*Belle Ella* - _(Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)_ Post #66, Page #5

*Dizneydaz* - _(New Orleans Square; California Adventure)_ Post #248, Page #17

*ElastigirlWannabe* - _(Main Street)_ Post #116, Page #8

*Flitterific* - _(New Orleans Square)_ Post #37, Page #3

*funatdisney* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #15, Page #1

*funatdisney* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #126, Page #9

*funatdisney* - _(Main Street)_ Post #467, Page #32

*Funball* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #224, Page #15

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #64, Page #5

*KCmike* - _(New Orleans Square)_ Post #118, Page #8

*KCmike* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #120, Page #8

*KCmike* - _(Main Street)_ Post #235, Page #16

*Kcmike* - _(Main Street) _Post #586, Page #40

*lapdwife* - _(Main Street; Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #81, Page #6

*lapdwife* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #160, Page 11

*lapdwife* - _(Main Street)_ Post #239, Page #16

*MattsPrincess* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle; Main Street)_ Post #600, Page #40

*mvf-m11c* - _(New Orleans Square)_ Post #441, Page #30

*mvf-m11c* - _(ToonTown)_ - Post #536, Page #36

*mvf-m11c* - _(A Christmas Fantasy Parade)_ Post #597, Page #40 

*Sherry E* - _(Main Street & Main Street shop)_ Post #167, Page 12

*Sherry E * - _(Paradise Pier Hotel; Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen)_ Post #168, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Disneyland Hotel; Goofy's Kitchen; IASW Holiday; ToonTown)_ Post #169, Page #12

*Sherry E* - _(Carnation Cafe; IASW Holiday area)_ Post #345, Page #23

*Sherry E* - _(California Adventure, Frontierland, Grand Californian Hotel, Main Street)_ Post #523, Page #35

*Sherry E *- _(New Orleans Square; Reindeer Round-Up; ToonTown; Carnation Cafe; IASW Holiday)_ - Post #525, Page #35

*specialks* - _(Main Street)_ Post #73, Page #5

*SueTGGR* - _(Main Street; Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle, etc.)_ Post #60, Page #4

*uneekstylez* - _(Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle)_ Post #19, Page 2









​


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Thread Links and Information*​


*(Holiday-Related) Blogs & Articles (in chronological order)*

"The Annual Taping of the Disneyland Christmas Day Parade" (November 18, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Karlos Siqueiros – The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Disneyland Gems: Holidays at Disneyland!" (November 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Nothing Says Holiday Like a Disneyland Tamale!" (December 14th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Fabulous Treats for Your Disneyland Holiday" (December 16th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Rustic Holiday Décor Ideas from Disneyland’s Big Thunder Ranch" (December 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Reindeer in Training at Disneyland’s Big Thunder Ranch" (December 25, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



Disney Parks Blog - Assorted Holiday-Related Blogs from 2009 & 2010 (for DLR, WDW, etc.)







​


*Candlelight Processional Information*

*Candlelight Processional 2012 - (from the Disney Parks Blog, Erin Glover, posted 8-15-12) - "An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Schedule for 2012"*

What IS the Candlelight Processional? (2010 - by mrsxsparrow)


Candlelight Ceremony & Procession (from MousePlanet)


2012 Candlelight Processional Info/Threads:



​





*Check-In/Meet Threads*








​


*General Information*

Disney at Christmas (Superthread, Part 1 - started by stitchsclan)



​


*Gingerbread Holiday Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*

2010 Information: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=162709653766660&index=1



​


*Holiday Dining/Food/Treat/Candy Cane Information*


_*"Thanksgiving Galore at the Disneyland Resort," by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Blog, September 26, 2012*_


amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane!

Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes (article from The Disney Food Blog, Nov 23rd, 2010, by AJ.) 

Disneyland Resort candy kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112

Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)

It’s Candy Cane time at Disneyland – dates and details (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)


2012 Candy Cane Dates (to be announced in November 2012):





​



*Holiday Tour Info/Threads*

*Holiday Tour 2012 Info - (From the Disney Parks Blog, Erin Glover, posted 10-15-12) "Disneyland Resort Guided Tours: Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Tour"*


Holiday Tour Info (from 2009 - started by hyena29)


2010 Holiday Tour booked! Added: compilation of who's going when. (started by Ariel224)

2011 Holiday Tour.  Who Has Booked and when? (started by areweindisneyyet)


*Holiday Tour Reviews/Photos:*

2009 Tour (by tksbaskets) 

2011 Tour (by tksbaskets)

2011 Tour (by areweindisneyyet)

2011 Tour (by DizNee Luver - Tour recap/photos start in Post #479)








*(Holiday-Related) Trip Reports & Videos (alphabetized by name)*


Belle Ella's "Jazz's Very Merry Holiday - December 5-8, 2010" (starts Post #114)

Belle Ella's "Jazz's Rockin' New Year - December 31, 2010 - January 6, 2011" (starts Post #399)

deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (Christmas 2009 TR begins Post #1)

FlameGirl's "FlameGirl and family's PHOTO HEAVY 2010 Christmas marathon TR" (starts Post #64)

Mariezp's "They've Been Some Long Ones! Nov. 9-23, 2008" 

Mariezp's "My Long Awaited, Long Awaited Trip Report - November 10-26, 2010"

MattsPrincess' "It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like Disneyland, November 18-22 2010"

mvf-m11c's "Holiday Trip to DLR - 11/18/10 - 11/20/10" (starts Post # 131)

mvf-m11c's DLR Holiday videos

Sherry E's "Decking the Halls With Mickey - December 19-22, 2008" (starts Post #102)

Sherry E's "Stop! Or My Scarf Will Shoot! - Christmastime - 12/19/09" (starts Post #622)

Sherry E's “So Many Trees...So Little Time - Christmastime - 11/13/10" (photos start Page 72, Post #1074;    TR starts Page 73, Post #1094) 

Sherry E's “The Evil Chair & The Peppermint Cone of Death - A 2010 Christmas Tale - December 12-15, 2010" (starts Post #1244)

specialks' "Great Glad Tidings Tell - Dec 7-14, 2010"

TheColtonsMom's "1129 light years to Disneyland but we got there" (Holiday 2010 report)

tksbaskets' "Our Toy Story Midway Mania Christmas Vacation 12/26/09- 1/1/2010 (2009 Holiday tour & NYE at Disney Land)"​



​ 

*__________________________________________________________________*​



*Holidays at Disneyland Resort -
Frequently Asked Questions*​

*Q: When does the holiday season begin and end at the Disneyland Resort?*​*A: In 2011, the season began on a Monday in November.  That will again be the case in 2012.  Prior to that, typically, the official start of the holiday season began on either the Friday before Thanksgiving or 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving.  The season's final day is usually the first Sunday in January.  If New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the last day of the season will likely be one week from that day.  Decorations and overlays begin to come down the day after the season ends.  Of course, there can be adjustments and alterations in the schedule depending on which dates fall on which days of the week.

This year, the holiday season will begin on Monday, November 12, 2012, and extend through Sunday, January 6, 2013.*​
*Q: What are the usual park hours during the holiday season?*​*A: These were the park hours and Entertainment Schedules for November and December of 2010 and 2011 (links to be updated when 2012 holiday schedules are released): 

November 2010 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2010 - Disneyland Park Hours

December 2 - 4, 2010 (courtesy of PHXscuba)

December 2010 (incomplete) – Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times (Entertainment Schedule starts on December 11th)

December 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times*​
*Q: Is there a Christmas party held at Disneyland resort?*​*A:  Thus far, there are no Christmas parties (such as the equivalent of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Walt Disney World) held at DLR, although there are rumors swirling about the possibility of a party based on the popularity of the yearly Halloween parties.  This party - if it comes to fruition - could happen as early as 2013.*​
*Q: When does the Candlelight Processional take place?*​*A: Traditionally, the Candlelight Processional has taken place on the first Saturday and Sunday in December, in Disneyland.  However, this year - 2012 - it will take place over 20 nights in December, from December 1 - 20.  There have been rumors that the CP may move into California Adventure in the future.  If this happens, the dates may change in some way, i.e., more dates added, different start dates, etc.*​
*Q: When is the least crowded time to visit Disneyland resort during the holiday season?*​*A:  Ahhh...the age-old question.  The holiday season at DLR is extremely popular and is a busy season overall, from its start in November to its end in early January.  It is, like summer, considered peak season.  Attendance is up, hours are extended and entertainment is in full swing.  The last few holiday seasons have broken records for attendance, with 2009 being the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years, and 2010 surpassing 2009, and 2011 surpassing 2010.

The common belief is that November is less crowded than December.  However, opening weekend of the season is always quite crowded, and many people have reported that the time frame/week immediately leading up to Thanksgiving weekend is extremely busy, while the parks apparently clear out substantially right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, when weary visitors head back to school and work.

The earlier portion of December is less crowded than the second half of that month.  But, the Candlelight Processional is widely reported to draw large crowds, and may folks choose to avoid those days/nights.  

After Thanksgiving weekend, the crowds lighten up considerably until approximately mid-December.  From mid-December on through the remainder of the season, the crowds steadily and rapidly increase, usually reaching a fever pitch in the week between Christmas and New Year's Day.  Both Disneyland and California Adventure reached capacity between those holidays in 2010 and in 2011 (although DL itself has been known to reach capacity even before Christmas here and there), and on a couple of occasions DL actually had to stop selling tickets and letting people in the gates early in the day (before noon).

So, based on reports from DIS'ers, facts, figures and patterns, it would seem that, thus far, the least crowded periods of the holiday season at DLR would be immediately after Thanksgiving weekend, and the first 2 weeks of December.*​ 
*Q: What is the weather like during the holiday season at DLR?*​*A: First of all, see HydroGuy's informative thread about DLR weather:

Detailed Weather Data for DLR

November and December weather in Southern California can be varied and even unpredictable. Many of us who are longtime SoCal residents have witnessed very warm Autumns and Winters, where sometimes the temperatures can reach into the 90's.  There have also been periods of torrential rain.  Sometimes it may be 50 degrees at DLR in the daytime and in the 30's at night.  Other times it's in the 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night.  I've personally been to DLR in both November and December when it's been very warm.  And I've been to DLR in both of those months when its been very cold (30 degrees at night) and/or raining heavily.

Chances are it will be fairly warm in November - meaning in the upper 70's at least, if not the low 80's, and cool in the evenings.  December will most likely offer temperatures in the 60's or 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night....but as stated above, it can be a very unpredictable month and it could get very cold or warm out of the blue!  A wise tip from many of our seasoned holiday travellers is to dress in layers, so it will be easy to get comfortable during any unexpected shifts in temperature.*​






*__________________________________________________________________*​


*Holiday Season Details from Recent Years 
(Which May Be Applicable to 2012)​*

From Mouse Planet:

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9436/Disneyland_Resort_Update#news2



> Holiday Menu Preview
> 
> MousePlanet readers wrote pages and pages on our MousePad discussion forum about the delicious treats offered at the Disneyland Resort during HalloweenTime, and so with the holiday season right around the corner we asked Karlos Siqueiros from Disneyland's Food Concepts department for a preview of what we can expect to find when Holiday Time starts on November 12. Karlos said to expect a mix of traditional favorites mixed with a few new treats, plus a brand-new popcorn bucket. Here's a preview:
> 
> Holiday Desserts
> 
> Most table-service and tray-service restaurants (like Plaza Inn and French Market) will have a special holiday dessert offering, with specific items varying by location. The Plaza Inn will feature a traditional Yule Log dessert created by Disneyland Resort executive pastry chef, Jean-Marc Viallet. Karlos says two versions of the cake will be offered, and that Viallet brought the recipes from France. Around Thanksgiving the yule log will be crafted of pumpkin spice cake and filled with pumpkin mousse and lingonberry marmalade; in December look for a chocolate cake with a chocolate / chestnut mousse, lingonberry marmalade and chocolate ganache frosting.
> 
> The Plaza Inn will also be one of the locations to offer a Santa Mickey demitasse cup. Karlos says this keepsake cup may be the start of a new holiday series, with new designs released annually. The demitasse cups are also available at Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakersfield Bakery, Rancho del Zocalo, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and Storytellers Cafe; dessert offerings will vary by restaurant location.
> 
> For those tres leches fans, rest assured that the traditional dessert will once again be offered at Rancho del Zocalo. Karlos says, "families come every year, and they have to have their favorite [desserts] over and over again."
> 
> Café Orleans will again offer holiday-themed beignettes, but the specific flavor has not been determined. A server at the location told me that the holiday version would be chocolate with a peppermint crème anglaise, but Karlos says that hasn't been determined. He says the gingerbread version offered during HalloweenTime was so popular that it may stick around another season. Unfortunately Disney has no plans to offer the holiday beignettes at the Julep Bar or Royal Street Verandah yet, so be prepared to make a reservation at Café Orleans if you'd like to try one of these treats.
> 
> While not a dessert, Café Orleans and French Market will both continue to offer Nightmare Before Christmas pewter figurines as a gift with a $35 purchase. A new figure is released each Sunday.
> 
> Finally, the Resort bakeries will offer a selection of holiday treats, including a chocolate cupcake with a mint twist that Karlos says is incredible.
> 
> Holiday entrees and meals
> 
> While menu specifics were not yet available, look for special holiday-themed entrees at Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo and Red Rocket's Pizza Port. Plaza Inn, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Café, Steakhouse 55, and PCH Grill will all offer special holiday menus on Thanksgiving and Christmas days, and reservations are now being accepted. Call 714-781-DINE to book your reservation.
> 
> Outdoor vending
> 
> Building on the success of the adorable Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket offered during HalloweenTime, Disneyland is releasing a Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket for the holidays. Outdoor vending locations will also offer a holiday-theme travel mug and the regular souvenir popcorn bucket with a holiday motif.
> 
> Boudin Bakery
> 
> Boudin Bakery will offer a selection of specially-shaped breads for the holidays that Karlos says you can take home and make part of your dinner. A traditional Turkey shape will be offered at Thanksgiving, followed by candy cane, wreath, stocking and snowman-shaped loaves. The turkey design will be available November 12 through Thanksgiving; holiday shapes will be offered sometime in December.





​


From the Disneyland News website:

http://www.disneylandnews.com/press+releases/disneyland+holidays.htm



> 27 October 2010
> Holiday Enchantment Sparkles at Disneyland Resort with Fireworks, Parade, Snowfall Beginning Nov. 12
> 
> Heartwarming Favorites Make Spirits Bright at Disneyland and Disney California Adventure Parks
> 
> 
> ANAHEIM, Calif. (Oct. 15, 2010) – When it comes to enjoying the magic of the holiday season with family and friends, there’s no place like Disneyland Resort.  The holidays will shine brightly throughout the resort from Nov. 12 through Jan. 2, 2011, as guests create memories for a lifetime.
> 
> Guests will enjoy the return of Disneyland Resort’s most popular offerings, including special holiday versions of “it’s a small world” and Haunted Mansion, along with “A Christmas Fantasy” parade, colorful holiday décor and a nightly snowfall on Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> Other holiday highlights at Disneyland will include the traditional snowdrifts and icicles adorning Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle.  After dark a sensational holiday lighting and special effects show will carry the magic of the holidays from the castle all the way to the Christmas tree in Town Square.  The 60-foot-tall Disneyland Christmas tree is specially designed to present a nightly holiday light show like no other with more than 62,000 energy-efficient LED lights.
> 
> The Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle presentation unfolds throughout the evening in three acts, each of them featuring a touch of winter snow on Main Street, U.S.A. The finale of the show includes the legendary “Believe … in Holiday Magic” fireworks show, which takes guests on a journey of sights and sounds of the season and ends with a touching rendition of “White Christmas,” along with a climactic snowfall swirling down on Main Street, U.S.A., “it’s a small world” Mall and New Orleans Square.
> 
> A holiday tradition in Disneyland is “A Christmas Fantasy” parade, in which Disney characters join together to celebrate the magic of the season.  Guests can watch as the characters wrap gifts, bake holiday treats and prepare for the arrival of Santa Claus, who shouts a jolly greeting to spectators along the parade route.  Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse even take to the ice for some skating fun.
> 
> Themed entertainment, sparkling decorations and tasty treats add festive warmth to holiday fun at both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure.  Guests also will be able to book guided holiday tours that provide entry into “it’s a small world” Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, reserved seating for the Disneyland “A Christmas Fantasy” parade, a keepsake remembrance, and entertaining information about the history behind Disneyland holiday traditions.  For information and reservations guests can visit Disneyland City Hall or call 714/781-4400.
> 
> Returning holiday favorites at Disneyland park include:
> 
> ·         “it’s a small world” Holiday transforms “it’s a small world” into a worldwide celebration of the season, boasting more than 300,000 glittering lights on its facade.
> ·         Haunted Mansion Holiday presents a madcap celebration as the traditions of Halloween and Christmas collide. The ghoulish but well-meaning Jack Skellington from the film “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” has come to Haunted Mansion to transform it with his skewed vision of the holidays.
> ·         Santa Claus and his reindeer will return to greet Disneyland guests at Santa’s Reindeer Round-up in Big Thunder Ranch, Frontierland.  Kids and their families will chat with St. Nick and see real reindeer grazing in a corral.
> 
> Disney California Adventure park celebrates the season with fanciful park-wide decorations and lively entertainment.
> 
> ·         Guests approaching the park will immediately get in the holiday mood as they encounter the iconic “CALIFORNIA” letters transformed to appear as swirling red and white peppermint sticks.
> ·         “a bug’s land” transforms as Flik and his bug buddies spread giant Christmas lights and oversized ornaments throughout their realm.
> ·         The holiday scene along the Paradise Bay boardwalk includes a beautifully decorated Christmas tree and lampposts decorated with seasonal wreaths.
> ·         Santa Claus will greet guests on the boardwalk near Ariel’s Grotto on Paradise Pier.
> 
> Guests in Disney California Adventure won’t want to miss the other park entertainment, highlighted by the all-new “World of Color” nighttime water spectacular, which brings its own brand of after-dark magic to the Paradise Bay lagoon.  Meanwhile, in the entry plaza of Disney California Adventure and the adjoining Hollywood Pictures Backlot district, the immersive “ElecTRONica” nighttime street party will put guests of all ages “on the grid” and into the environment of the new Walt Disney Pictures feature, “TRON: Legacy.”  “ElecTRONica” parties take place Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays, and nightly from Dec. 17 through Jan. 2.  “ElecTRONica” will continue into spring 2011.
> 
> Also part of the regular Disney California Adventure attractions and entertainment lineup:
> 
> ·         “Pixar Play Parade” is complemented by two new shows: the energetic “dance-off” competition of “Disney Dance Crew” on the Backlot Stage in Hollywood Pictures Backlot, and the rock concert-style “Disney Channel Rocks,” featuring music from Disney Channel movies and series, performed on the Palisades Stage in Paradise Park, alongside Paradise Bay lagoon.
> ·         In Blue Sky Cellar at Golden Vine Winery, the Imagineers’ workshop offers guests a preview of what’s coming to Disney California Adventure, including The Little Mermaid ~ Ariel’s Undersea Adventure in 2011.
> ·         Guests along Paradise Pier in Disney California Adventure also will enjoy the newly enhanced Toy Story Mania! and Silly Symphony Swings attractions, along with such popular favorites as California Screamin' and Mickey’s Fun Wheel.
> 
> The Downtown Disney district and the Disneyland Resort hotels will join in the merriment with twinkling lights and ornaments, special entertainment and holiday dining.  Expanded hours at both Disneyland Resort theme parks will extend the holiday fun.  For more information about holidays at Disneyland Resort, visit www.disneyland.com/holidays.
> 
> Disneyland Resort features two fantastic theme parks – Disneyland (the original Disney theme park) and Disney California Adventure – plus the Downtown Disney District comprised of unique dining, entertainment and shopping experiences.  The resort’s three hotels are the luxurious 948-room Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, the magical 970-room Disneyland Hotel and the 481-room Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel with its day-at-the-beach fun.  For information on new attractions and vacations at Disneyland Resort visit www.disneyland.com, call 866/60-DISNEY or contact local travel agents.





​

And from the Disneyland Resort website:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/?int_cmp=DLR_Homepage_FY11Holdiays_Tile




> *Dining*
> 
> Enjoy a cornucopia of seasonal delights. Whether you're in the mood for quick service, casual or signature dining, you'll find something special to please every palette. Join us for your holiday dinner from Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.
> 
> Holiday Tamales
> 
> Feliz Navidad! Just for the holidays, we will be unveiling zesty tamales that will be available long before Las Posadas begins. Share in this festive tradition at Rancho del Zocalo in Disneyland Park and Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> Sweets and Treats
> 
> Make a Holidays Demitasse Dessert part of a new tradition. This chocolate and peppermint cake is topped with mousse and served in a souvenir Mickey Santa demitasse.
> 
> This year, we are unveiling the Holiday Beignet, which is sure to become a seasonal classic. These Mickey-shaped gingerbread beignets are covered in cinnamon sugar and served with eggnog. They are only available at Café Orleans until January 2.
> 
> Be on the lookout for Snowman Shortbread, Slowflake Crispies and Mint Chocolate Cupcakes — all created in the Disneyland Resort Central Bakery. And special souvenir holiday hot mugs, cold cups and popcorn buckets are available with purchase.
> 
> Plaza Inn
> 
> Set your taste buds aglow with one of two different flavors as this original Disneyland Park landmark rolls out its famous Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut Yule Logs.
> 
> Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
> 
> Celebrate the holidays in the French Quarter. Enjoy Cajun cuisine and live music in this New Orleans-style jazz club.
> 
> House of Blues
> 
> This legendary venue boasts down-home cooking and Southern hospitality. For a special treat, make a reservation for the famous Sunday Gospel Brunch.
> 
> Rainforest Café
> 
> Partake in shopping, fabulous food and exotic drinks. You'll feel like you're eating in the jungle, with animated apes, live parrots and sounds of the rainforest — all under a twinkling starscape.
> 
> World of Color Dining
> 
> Take dinner and a show to a whole new level. Special dinner packages for the World of Color are available at Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria. You may also order from a variety of pre-packaged picnic meals to take to the Reserved Viewing section of Paradise Park.







> *Attractions and Entertainment*
> 
> Gleaming ornaments and unforgettable moments lie ahead in the traditions of Disneyland Resort. Meeting Santa and Mrs. Claus, sharing breathtaking fireworks and a trip to Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle are just a few of the attractions that have amazed families for generations.
> 
> "it's a small world" Holiday
> 
> Joy to the small world! Take an enchanting voyage that celebrates unique holiday festivities and traditions around the globe. You'll delight in all of seasonal costumes, decorations and lighting at one of our most beloved attractions.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle
> 
> With snow-capped turrets, sparkling icicles and shimmering lights, the original Disney theme park castle is a winter palace to behold.
> 
> A Christmas Fantasy Parade
> 
> Heralded by trumpeting toy soldiers, romping reindeer and skating snowflakes, this event has become a magnificent tradition. Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and other Disney Characters don their most festive apparel for this extravaganza that welcomes Santa Claus to Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> "Believe... in Holiday Magic" Fireworks Show
> 
> Look to the nighttime sky as fireworks burst to the sounds of the season. Experience child-like wonder as Disneyland Park glows and "snow" falls in an unforgettable finale. The show is best viewed from Sleeping Beauty's Castle, "it's a small world" and New Orleans Square.
> 
> For dates and time, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Santa's Reindeer Round-Up
> 
> Create cowboy-inspired gifts, decorate holiday cookies and join in line-dancing and sing-a-longs in Frontierland. Mrs. Claus, Santa and real reindeer invite one and all to the Holiday Ho-Ho-Ho Hoedown.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Season's Screamings! From Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, Jack Skellington and his crew give the Haunted Mansion a Christmas makeover. Don't miss the ginger-dread houses as the Oogie Boogie Man and others scare up festive fun. If you make it through, reward yourself with Jack's Chocolate Mud Coffin dessert!
> 
> For dates and times, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. Christmas Tree
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. is the overture and encore for a visit to Disneyland Park. Its majestic tree glimmers with more than 70,000 lights and has over 2,000 ornaments. Stroll the snowy streets and pick up some handmade candy, freshly created by expert confectioners.
> 
> Mickey's Toontown:
> 
> There is extra festive magic is in the air since the residents fes-Tooned their homes for the holidays. Come see Goofy, Mickey and Minnie's decoration celebration!
> 
> While you are visiting, you won't want to miss some new attractions at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> World of Color:
> 
> The World of Color nighttime water spectacular weaves water, color, fire and light into a kaleidoscope of fantasy and imagination.
> 
> ElecTRONica:
> 
> This high-energy street party ignites the night with a celebration of Walt Disney Pictures TRON: Legacy, which opens in theaters on December 17.
> 
> Santa's Seaside Pavilion
> 
> Santa can also be found soaking up rays in Paradise Pier. Come for a visit at his gazebo, tell him your list and get a picture to boot!
> 
> "a bug's land"
> 
> Experience the holidays through a bug's eyes. See what it's like to be knee-high to a grasshopper as you observe wondrous, oversized ornaments. This favorite attraction is inspired by Disney·Pixar's A Bug's Life.
> 
> Attractions and entertainment are subject to weather conditions and change without notice.







> *Shopping*
> 
> The Disneyland Resort is brimming with gifts for everyone on your list. From trendy to traditional, there are dozens of types of stores to choose from — all decked out in the spirit of the season.
> 
> RIDEMAKERZ
> Kids of all ages come here to dream up, build and trick out their very own toy car or truck in a wonderland of chrome, horsepower and pulse-pounding sound. Pick up something new or get a gift card for the car enthusiast on your list.
> 
> Lego Imagination Center
> Give a gift that inspires creativity. One look at the amazing creations within the Lego Imagination Center will have young and old bustling with ideas to work on together. Browse through a bounty of LEGO kits and brick sets or even handpick a custom selection for infinite possibilities!
> 
> Sephora
> Discover a treasure trove of makeup, skincare and fragrances at Europe's leading beauty chain. This bath and body emporium offers everything from her favorite lipstick shade to that perfect gift set.
> 
> D Street
> This is your single destination for the chic and offbeat. Urban art is fused with Disney's creative flair to create stylish clothing, jewelry and merchandise from trend-setting designers. Pick up the latest Vinylmation collectables and trade them with new friends for the holidays.
> 
> Marceline's Confectionery
> Classic sweets and modern treats combine at the candy store named for Walt Disney's hometown. The festive seasonal items alone are the perfect accent to any holiday dinner table. You can even watch them being made by our expert confectioners!







> *Traditions*
> 
> For 55 years, the generations have gathered at Disneyland Resort to reflect on holidays past, revel in the present and look to the future. Each Guest has a unique and special way to celebrate. From tannebaums to tamales, Disneyland Resort is home to classic traditions and a place to create new ones. This year, we have made it easier than ever to share yours.
> 
> Indulge in the Season
> 
> Our chefs always look to dazzle Guests with something new. In 1968, giant handmade candy canes sparked the season. Every year since, visitors have been lining up to purchase these treats. Then we rolled out the Plaza Inn's Yule Log, made in Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut flavors. Tastebuds were set aglow for young and old, and the logs have become a cherished, timeless classic.
> 
> As the Resort has grown, families have come together year after year to feast on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Eve dinners, in anticipation of the latest culinary delights.
> 
> This year, for the first time, the Disneyland Resort will be unveiling our newest seasonal temptation, the holiday tamale stuffed with masa and spices.
> 
> Deck the Halls
> 
> Each year the Disneyland Resort transforms into a dazzling winter wonderland. Some families can't wait to play among the ginormous ornaments of "it's a bug's life" or pose with the candy cane-striped California sign for their holiday cards. Some are inspired by the sense of peace and hope at the shimmering "it's a small world holiday" and, in the evening, meet under the glistening towers of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle for fireworks.
> 
> Check Your List
> 
> A picture with Santa is on the top of many holiday to-do lists. Disney Characters don their most festive apparel when they greet Santa and Mrs. Claus in A Christmas Fantasy Parade. The jolly old soul can be found at Santa's Reindeer Round-up or catching rays at Paradise Pier. Throughout the Resort, look for your favorites for a seasonal portrait.
> 
> Let the Memories Begin
> 
> See how fans around the world celebrate the season and herald your holiday visit to friends and family. Publish your favorite vacation memories, including photos, stories and videos, on this new Disney website. Share your memories.
> 
> Whether visiting the Disneyland Resort is a new or a classic tradition for your family, it will always be the place where holiday dreams come true.





​


And a list of possible treats to look for this holiday season (this list is 2 years old, courtesy of CM glendalais, but most of the items will still be applicable this year, most likely):

*(Holiday) Brownie* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples – Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
•	Pooh’s Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes – Peppermint and Pumpkin*
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
•	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
•            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
•	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake* 
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park



​


From MousePlanet - Halloween Time 2010 (some of these Fall treats will still be sold during the Holiday season):



> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Baker’s Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storyteller’s Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jack’s Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)



​


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm going to be the first one to bite and post some pictures  These are from the Christmas Fantasy Parade on Monday, December 6























































​


----------



## Belle Ella

​


----------



## skiingfast

Woohooo!  Xmas pictures part two!


----------



## Funball

moving my photo from the other thread to this one!!!

took this in NOS, holiday mask!!







AND took this one while at DCA!!  its amazing how the garland looks so real!


----------



## Janell

Oh goodies more Christmas chatting.


----------



## jaci-h

wohooo! just got my christmas bonus for work, which we were waiting on to decide if we are coming for Christmas.

So yes, it is so... we will be at Disneyland for 12/25 through 12/28

Oh happy day!!!!!!!!

It's my first trip to Cali and DH's third


----------



## dizneedoll

Awesome. Part two..I've nothing worthwhile to contribute. Just wanted to be on page 1.


----------



## JH87

I love those chubby snowmen in the parade!!!
Sooo cute


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm going to be the first one to bite and post some pictures  These are from the Christmas Fantasy Parade on Monday, December 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Yay for being #1!!  And yay for chubby-cheeked snowmen!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yay for being #1!!  And yay for chubby-cheeked snowmen!!



 Chubby-cheeked snowmen rock! As does Duffy, who is on one of the floats.


----------



## Mickeybell

[/IMG]

We just got back from 5 days at Disneyland!  We had such a great time.  There is nothing like Disneyland at Christmas time!!  The first night we got treats at the little bakery at the front of California.  Both of my boys got a gingerbread man.  They were so big!  They had it for a snack 3 differant times and they still never finished them!  Here is a picture (minus a few bites!)


----------



## funatdisney

Alright time for some Castle photos.

Daytime:





Nighttime:


----------



## Mickeybell

Here are a few more pictures of Christmas time stuff! 



































I love this photo!  My big boy still loves pooh bear!!!


----------



## ty71803

Would you go Christmas eve or Christmas day crowd wise? Thanks


----------



## Goofy_Mom

ty71803 said:


> Would you go Christmas eve or Christmas day crowd wise? Thanks



Very tough question.  IMO, they're both very heavy crowd wise.  Kudos to those who can get through it without biting someones head off.

I wanted to share a photopass picture.


----------



## uneekstylez

Got lucky on this shot. Toddler cooperated...AND there was no crowd. Score! Going on our Christmas cards for sure.


----------



## roxy72

Is there a compiled list anywhere, describing what holiday treats are available this year? I'm going to DL tomorrow and want to know where to go for something special!


----------



## lapdwife

Goofy_Mom said:


> Very tough question.  IMO, they're both very heavy crowd wise.  Kudos to those who can get through it without biting someones head off.
> 
> I wanted to share a photopass picture.




LOL, I was almost escorted off property one christmas for snapping at the girl with a light wand directing traffic.   We couldn't physically move, I don't know what she was expecting from us.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Looks like you have already started the new thread when I am at WDW Sherry. Finally we started the new Christmas thread. Very nice pics everyone and looks like I got to post some of my photos on the new Christmas thread.

I also got the Mickey Snowman Popcorn bucket at the MK today at Liberty Square. I know that this is part of the WDW thread, but I would like to show the Mickey Snowman Popcorn bucket that I picked up today.


----------



## lapdwife

Oh my goodness this place was packed today!  We rode just the train and monorail, and even they had waits.  I overheard a CM say 70,000 and believe it. They weren't letting people back in without hand stamps. The weather couldn't be better. Were at PPH on a floor that's been renovated so I'm OK with it this time, not usually a fan of this property.   I will say I enjoyed WOC from here. There are Snowman buckets galore. Fireworks were cancelled due to the high elevation winds. Mandara was awesome!  I wish I could have taken pics. Its so beautiful inside. I'm not sure we'll stay long Sunday after seeing todays crowds and it was a blockout day.


----------



## roxy72

lapdwife said:


> Oh my goodness this place was packed today!  We rode just the train and monorail, and even they had waits.  I overheard a CM say 70,000 and believe it. They weren't letting people back in without hand stamps. The weather couldn't be better. Were at PPH on a floor that's been renovated so I'm OK with it this time, not usually a fan of this property.   I will say I enjoyed WOC from here. There are Snowman buckets galore. Fireworks were cancelled due to the high elevation winds. Mandara was awesome!  I wish I could have taken pics. Its so beautiful inside. I'm not sure we'll stay long Sunday after seeing todays crowds and it was a blockout day.



Yikes, thanks for the update! I'm going to DL tomorrow and Monday- I didn't expect it to be so busy. Oh well.

Did you see any special holiday desserts, by the way?


----------



## skiingfast

roxy72 said:


> Yikes, thanks for the update! I'm going to DL tomorrow and Monday- I didn't expect it to be so busy. Oh well.
> 
> Did you see any special holiday desserts, by the way?



Desserts at dining locations or to go treats?  I know there are a lot of pictures of treats in these thread and some recent trip reports.


----------



## sierranevada

I leave tomorrow - yippee!!  Have WoC dining booked and the Holiday Tour!  Love DL at Christmas!


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah part 2!!!


2 days left!!!!!






(yes i know it's WDW, i just love it though hahaha)


----------



## Funball

*YAY !! Panorama shot!!! *





*Mickey Letter! *


----------



## specialks

Hi everyone.  We were in the parks yesterday and I agree - yikes!  Lots of crowds.  As another person said, the rides didn't have terrible wait times and we used FPs for all the major ones but there were crowds.  Lots of band groups there for the parade too.  Splash had a 60 min wait, space had a 60 min wait and ran out of FP in the late afternoon, indy was 45-50 min wait.  Jungle cruise was only 5 min and BTMMR had a 30 min wait but we got a FP around 3 for a 410 return time.  I was so thankful for FPs yesterday!  The only way to go.  My husband was waiting for the Tangled M&G for our daughters and after standing in line for about 5 min a CM came and cut the line off 2 people in front of him.  They said the next opportunity would be at 415 (this was around 245pm).  We decided to skip it.  We had tried to time it during the parade because we figured things would clear out but FL was still packed - Tangled had a huge line then PP had a 50 min wait.  We had to wait 10 min for Snow White when we are used to it being a walk-on.  We tried to go to Buzz during the 530 parade but it still had a 25 min wait.  There were just crowds everywhere.  We now have 2 sick kiddos so we are skipping today and going to head to the parks on Monday and Tuesday for our last day before our flight at 6 pm.  We had not planned to go to the parks on Tues but after dealing with the crowds and having sick kiddos we think today will be better spent hanging at the hotel and doing laundry and swimming!  Here are some photos of yesterday.


----------



## KCmike

Loving all the photos everyone!!!


----------



## specialks

KCmike said:


> Loving all the photos everyone!!!



Love your B&W.  Makes you feel like Walt is walking down that street.


----------



## ty71803

That is a really great picture.  Is it really that crowded?  We would like to go Christmas Day but that crowd looks crazy.  Has anyone been Christmas Day that could tell me what to expect.
THanks so much!


----------



## amamax2

Wow - this thread is moving fast!

Rather than naming all the names, just a shout out to all who have posted such wonderful pictures so far!!


----------



## Flitterific

Wow...I didn't get a chance to check the boards yesterday and there's a part 2 for the Christmas thread with this many posts already!  Awesome pictures everyone! 



KCmike said:


>



I especially love your B&W picture!  So nostalgic! 



roxy72 said:


> Is there a compiled list anywhere, describing what holiday treats are available this year? I'm going to DL tomorrow and want to know where to go for something special!



Here is a list of all the holiday treats that are available at DLR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39058454&highlight=holiday+treats#post39058454


----------



## Rachael Q

We went to California Adventure on Saturday, we arrived at 945am, later than planned. I grabbed fast passes (yellow) for the 9pm WOC and fast passes for Soarin while the rest of our party headed to Toy Story Mania. They had to wait for the rope drop, went to TSM and still had a 50 min wait.  

But after that, the waits were all pretty short about 10 mins, nothing over 20 mins. We rode Mickeys Fun Wheel (spinning bucket), Silly Symphany Swings, Golden Zephyr, toured the tortilla factory and bakery, used our fps for Soarin, lunch at Pilots Grill, photos with pilot Minnie, some shopping, 30 minute wait for TOT, Monsters Inc, then watched Aladdin. 

It was now around 530 so we headed over to DL for our dinner reservation at Cafe Orleans. DL was much more crowded than CA had been. We ate dinner at went back to CA. Stopped and took photos at each letter. Then sat and waited for WOC. 

We didn't think CA was overly busy, but it also didn't feel overly Christmasy.


----------



## lapdwife

ty71803 said:


> That is a really great picture.  Is it really that crowded?  We would like to go Christmas Day but that crowd looks crazy.  Has anyone been Christmas Day that could tell me what to expect.
> THanks so much!




That picture is definitely what Christmas Day looks like.  We're there every year


----------



## Flitterific

Here are some pictures from NOS, which is my favorite land during the holidays...the decorations are so beautiful!




































While I was taking pictures of the different masks on the lamp posts, I noticed that every single one was different.  There are two on every lamp post and I had expected them to be the same but nope.  I ended up taking pictures of all of them.  I haven't decided which one I like best (perhaps the first one or the black one)...what do you guys think?


----------



## dizneedoll

ty71803 said:


> That is a really great picture.  Is it really that crowded?  We would like to go Christmas Day but that crowd looks crazy.  Has anyone been Christmas Day that could tell me what to expect.
> THanks so much!



Christmas Day is the busiest day of the year at DL. Expect huge crowds, long, long lines, jammed sidewalks and if you do go, be there early and plan to stay in the park all day as the gates will more than likely close for capacity and you may not be able to get back in.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

ty71803 said:


> That is a really great picture.  Is it really that crowded?  We would like to go Christmas Day but that crowd looks crazy.  Has anyone been Christmas Day that could tell me what to expect.
> THanks so much!



I won't do it again.  We went this last Thanksgiving and it was crowded but I'ld do it again before I do Christmas Day again.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Flitterific, I love NOS, too.  I could spend all day in there.  I have a picture of the first red lamp post, it's my favorite.


----------



## lapdwife

dizneedoll said:


> Christmas Day is the busiest day of the year at DL. Expect huge crowds, long, long lines, jammed sidewalks and if you do go, be there early and plan to stay in the park all day as the gates will more than likely close for capacity and you may not be able to get back in.




Oh yes!  You'll see the little signs go up by the Main Gate.  I wonder if there would even be any food reservations left at this point?


----------



## Belle Ella

Love the NOS photos!! I'll have to add some of mne tomorrow. I *think* I finished editing them all. It's just so gorgeous over there.


----------



## lapdwife

Taken by my little man this morning.  Just wanted to share how a 6 year old views the tree at the PPH lobby 





He sat on the floor to take this one.  





Looking down from the second floor and no, the top portion of lights were not working.


----------



## where's_my_prince

lapdwife said:


> Taken by my little man this morning.  Just wanted to share how a 6 year old views the tree at the PPH lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sat on the floor to take this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down from the second floor and no, the top portion of lights were not working.



so pretty!!!

i'll be there in two days!


----------



## mohody

Headed to Disneyland this Friday Dec 17. I hope the crowds are not as bad as it looks like this weekend was.


----------



## roxy72

Flitterific said:


> Here is a list of all the holiday treats that are available at DLR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39058454&highlight=holiday+treats#post39058454



Thank you so much for the link, Flitterific! I am at the parks today actually, and may go around to the various restaurants just to take pictures of the desserts.


----------



## Belle Ella

NOS has to be at the very top of my 'favorites' list as far as the look and feel during the rest of the year, but once you add the holiday decorations it just sparkles as far as I'm concerned!! Just beautiful. Here are some of the photos I took during my _pre_-Christmas trip. I hope to get more when I go back after Christmas and for New Years.







































​


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We are back!  Had a fantastic time, but WOW, it was crowded!  We did rope drop each morning and that really helped.  I'll post some pictures later today.


----------



## amamax2

Flitterific said:


> While I was taking pictures of the different masks on the lamp posts, I noticed that every single one was different.  There are two on every lamp post and I had expected them to be the same but nope.  I ended up taking pictures of all of them.  I haven't decided which one I like best (perhaps the first one or the black one)...what do you guys think?




I love that you took so many!  This is my favorite, I think, it's kind of a 1920s flapper style.





Belle Ella said:


> NOS has to be at the very top of my 'favorites' list as far as the look and feel during the rest of the year, but once you add the holiday decorations it just sparkles as far as I'm concerned!! Just beautiful. Here are some of the photos I took during my _pre_-Christmas trip. I hope to get more when I go back after Christmas and for New Years.]



Jazz - stunning pictures as always!  Were these with the DLSR or the P&S?


----------



## dizneedoll

We are all set to leave in a couple of hours. The drive is only about 2 hours so I'm shooting for being there around 1:00pm and hoping the room will be ready, if not no big whoop we'll just go eat lunch in the park.


----------



## lapdwife

dizneedoll said:


> We are all set to leave in a couple of hours. The drive is only about 2 hours so I'm shooting for being there around 1:00pm and hoping the room will be ready, if not no big whoop we'll just go eat lunch in the park.




Hit the pool while you're waiting.  We spent a lot of time at the pool this weekend.  We got there by noon and didn't get the text message our room was ready until 3:35.  

We'll be there this afternoon, I am SOOOO excited for the party tonight!  I hate that I have things to do today and can't be there now.


----------



## Funball

*yummy treats!!* 















*lights and things...*






















taken with a kodak easy share m350


----------



## Funball




----------



## uneekstylez

Flitterific said:


>



I think this one is my favorite!


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Jazz - stunning pictures as always!  Were these with the DLSR or the P&S?



 Thank you!! The ones from NOS were with the DSLR. And I'm getting a new lens for Christmas so I'm excited to go back and get more after Christmas.


----------



## jls886

We'll be there the 19th through the 23rd...crossing our fingers for decent crowds!  We've been to WDW Christmas '07 and '08 but never to DL for Christmas - we're so excited to see all of the differences!


----------



## PHXscuba

One of my favorite things about NOS is the differences in all of the decorations. It really shows Disney's attention to detail -- the could have just put up two miles of the same garland and 18 of the same lamppost masks, but each is unique and every store looks like the "owners" decorated it for the holidays to match their storefront.

Still my favorite (but I love them all):






PHXscuba


----------



## Funball




----------



## Funball

mickey xmas popcorn buckets!!!







i also saw these yummy treats at DCA, they came like 3 or 4 in a pack, an they are iced rice crispy treats..


----------



## SueTGGR

So we got back last night. We mainly went all day Saturday and a little Sunday morning.  
I have to say we were in shorts and short sleeves once the fog burned off Saturday and Sunday there wasn't even a reason to put long pants on in the morning! I hope Sherry doesn't melt as I know she prefers the cold.  The crowds were ok in the morning but you could tell by afternoon it was going to be crazy. That is when we tell ourselves, "Let's just get to what we can and not stress about the rest." The beauty of being an AP and about 5 hours drive away. 
We got a Mickey Bucket (well 2) right in the hub. Looked to be plenty of them but the price went up to $11. Shame on Disney They did have a deal in one store I saw to buy the bucket there and get a ticket to have it filled with popcorn at a cart later. Did anyone else have a problem getting the lids to stay on?  
I have a few pictures but my camera told me the battery was full and then poof after only about 20 pictures or so it said it was too low to take any more.  Silly me for thinking DH had packed the charger and vis versa! We had been tossing around the idea of getting our DS his own camera so we gave him an early Christmas Present. Thank you CostCo! So most of these are his pictures and the first and last are mine. 
First is the reason we stay on property for Magic Mornings





The fog lifted within about 10 minutes or so.





We waited in line for Candy Canes so we were kind of stuck on Main St until we got our tickets. But that is when my son got antsy and I asked if he wanted to take pictures. Here are a few of his, some Christmas and some not













DS is now saying he wants to take a picture of me with the characters!




He spotted Santa
















My submission for the Wreath Quest!




Hope you all have or had a wonderful time!
Sue


----------



## amamax2

SueTGGR said:


> I have a few pictures but my camera told me the battery was full and then poof after only about 20 pictures or so it said it was too low to take any more.



I've had that happen before - it can mean that your battery will no longer hold a charge.  Have you had the battery for a while?  It's a bummer when it happens because you keep charging it, thinking maybe you didn't or some other explanation, and then it dies on you quickly.




> We waited in line for Candy Canes so we were kind of stuck on Main St until we got our tickets.



You got candy canes?!?  Do tell - you'll be the first to post that you actually got some!!!



> But that is when my son got antsy and I asked if he wanted to take pictures. Here are a few of his, some Christmas and some not



Tell your son he did a great job!!!



> My submission for the Wreath Quest!



I do believe this is one we haven't seen before - great eye!!

Thanks for posting Sue!


----------



## Funball

Nice lights anamax, i wonder where you got them..... lol...

that is a new one..


----------



## SueTGGR

amamax2 said:


> I've had that happen before - it can mean that your battery will no longer hold a charge.  Have you had the battery for a while?  It's a bummer when it happens because you keep charging it, thinking maybe you didn't or some other explanation, and then it dies on you quickly.


It said a full battery until I pushed the button to focus and then I looked at it and it had gone from full to almost empty. We have had it for about 5-6 years? Maybe? It's a Nikon D70 but we have 2 batteries that we switch back and forth with but I will see if it happens with the other one. 



amamax2 said:


> You got candy canes?!?  Do tell - you'll be the first to post that you actually got some!!!


OK, here was our plan. We made sure we were there and they were making Candy Canes on a Magic Morning. Being it was a Saturday, I was expecting to be in the back of a very long line. So DLR opened @ 8 , with MM @ 7. We made ourselves a promise to be in line @ 6:30, a promise that is hard as I am NOT a morning person. We got to the ticket lines right around 6:30 as I told DH not to mention what time it was to me.  We were about the 3 group in our line as the people in the front of our line were picked to open the park!  Once we did the countdown, we hustled over to the Candy Shop to get into line. I would say we were probably the 10th in line, maybe? The hardest part was the waiting as they don't hand out the tickets until 8 & I have mixed feelings about being in a line like that, leaving DH behind and taking DS on rides. I think if I am waiting in line I need to wait. Plus I have a fear of not being there to get a ticket. We had promised a few family members one for Christmas. Anyway, they handed out these very little pieces of paper (head thunk...didn't take a picture) to each person who wanted them that said they were entitled to 2 candy canes. Make sure you put them in a safe place because that is the only way to get your fresh Candy Cane. Because we were part of the first group we were told to be back @ 9 to pick them up. We could have watched them being made at that point by DS was not going to be put through more torture.  The length of the line went down the street to Carnation Cafe and then they looped it back and ended just about across from the entrance to the Candy Shop. There was a cast member who kept counting and making sure everyone stayed in a single file line for most of the time. I don't recall anyone being turned away but I was in charge of keeping DS entertained.   We went over (with DS clicking my camera until we got to HHM and then it died) to HHM then Jungle Cruise and back to get our fresh candy! We got there to find 2-3 people in line to get their candy canes and many more people asking if they can get some. There were lots of CM helping out so the line went quickly. As we were buying our 6 candy canes, I felt a little guilty for buying so many but they will all go to good homes within our family. They won't get e-bay-ed.  They taste wonderful. Not too much peppermint as some candy canes have a bit too much. You can bite into it with out too much trouble. I almost felt like I should cry when I whacked it to break it into pieces to eat.  We ate about 3/4 of it on our drive home. 
A note to anyone who can't do this, you can check back around 3:30 or 4:00PM to see if any candy canes didn't get picked up and buy them at that time but it is no guarantee. The ones that aren't made there are the redder ones and they had a bunch of those. I was surprised as to how big they really are!












amamax2 said:


> Tell your son he did a great job!!!


 I will pass that on. Thank you!



amamax2 said:


> Thanks for posting Sue!


 It was my pleasure as all of you were so helpful in my planning. Just trying to pass it on. 
Later!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my b/w shots.

One more shot looking dead on back to the train station.  Yes it was very crowded that day.  Like Sherry stated back in thread #1...its fun to look at all the people in these shots.  I guess not so much fun to be stuck in the middle of them though.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sue, I saw you in the candy cane line!  My daughter and I were on our way to Minnie's for breakfast when we noticed the line.

Congrats on getting some.  I wouldn't have the heart to eat them, I would have made ornaments out of mine.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Belle Ella

Here are a few of my photos from Santa's Reindeer Round-Up at Big Thunder Ranch, including some of the reindeer themselves!



































































































​


----------



## jls886

Okay, I will admit I haven't taken the time to read through ALL of the Christmas thread #1 

But tell me more about these Candy Canes!!  We're heading there in a week and this is the first I've heard about them?!  Any other specific little things we should be sure to know??  We're WDW Christmas pros but I feel so lost regarding Christmas at DL


----------



## tdashgirl

SueTGGR said:


> OK, here was our plan. We made sure we were there and they were making Candy Canes on a Magic Morning. Being it was a Saturday, I was expecting to be in the back of a very long line. So DLR opened @ 8 , with MM @ 7. We made ourselves a promise to be in line @ 6:30, a promise that is hard as I am NOT a morning person. We got to the ticket lines right around 6:30 as I told DH not to mention what time it was to me.



Loved reading this story! So cool that you got some!


----------



## SueTGGR

jls886 said:


> Okay, I will admit I haven't taken the time to read through ALL of the Christmas thread #1
> 
> But tell me more about these Candy Canes!!  We're heading there in a week and this is the first I've heard about them?!  Any other specific little things we should be sure to know??  We're WDW Christmas pros but I feel so lost regarding Christmas at DL


The dates that I have that are left that they will be doing Candy Canes are: Dec 17, 21, 24 & 29. Those could have changed so to be sure you should call the hot line for what they will be making that week 714-781-0112. It is in the candy shop near the end of Main St. & I would highly suggest you be near the gate at opening on the day you want to get some. 

jls889 - I would also HIGHLY recommend getting the Holiday Tour especially if you are new to the Disneyland version of Christmas. Lots of info and wonderful things to see. Plus you don't have to wait in the lines to see some of the more Holiday decorated rides! 

Hey, did anyone do the Gingerbread Houses @ Brennans Jazz Kitchen? I thought about it but we already had too much planned. Maybe next year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nics pics of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up Jazz.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,  We only have a few days left till we fly from San Francisco to Disneyland on the 29th.. I was wondering what kind of weather are they expecting down there for next week?  Up north here we are expecting rain the rest of this week and next week till Wednesday.  I am hoping the rain just moves east toward Denver and does not go down south.  We will have our rain gear with us anyway.


----------



## Funball

Brett i loved your photos .. you are soo good!!


----------



## specialks

Hi everyone, just checking in to add some more photos I took today.

















































































Tomorrow will wrap our trip up.  We will go to the parks in the morning then head to the airport in the afternoon for an evening flight back to Seattle.  

This was definitely a different trip than we are used to.  The crowds were quite large and it made enjoying the park hard.  I didn't take too many pictures because you could barely stop without creating a traffic jam.  I have to say that the beginning of December is no longer a "nice" quiet time to go.  I think everyone got that memo and decided to go then.  We also had both our girls get sick and cut short 1.5 days of our touring plans.  Thankfully both were up and ready to go today.

Just as a final note, it took us 35 minutes to 'escape' the parking garage today.  We pulled our car out of it's spot on Daisy level at 7:10 and didn't get out of the garage until 7:45.  DL closed at 6 pm after the fireworks for the CM party so I don't know why there were so many people leaving at 7, but it was a traffic jam!


----------



## Flitterific

roxy72 said:


> Thank you so much for the link, Flitterific! I am at the parks today actually, and may go around to the various restaurants just to take pictures of the desserts.



You're very welcome!  Please share your pictures with us when you get back 



Belle Ella said:


> [/CENTER][/FONT]



Jazz - awesome pictures of NOS and the Reindeer Round-up but I especially liked the picture of the mask above.  I should really experiment more with taking photos of things from various angles.  I will be taking a 3 hour crash course in photography next month so hopefully it'll inspire me to take some more artistic shots like yours 



amamax2 said:


> I've had that happen before - it can mean that your battery will no longer hold a charge.  Have you had the battery for a while?  It's a bummer when it happens because you keep charging it, thinking maybe you didn't or some other explanation, and then it dies on you quickly.



I agree that old batteries drain easily.  I also found that all my batteries drains easier at night when it is cold.  On my last trip, my camera kept telling me that the batteries were low even though I had literally put in a new battery less than 5 minutes ago.  DBF told me to hold them in my hand to warm them up and that helped their battery life...I kept changing back and forth between the three batteries I had and was able to last a few hours with them


----------



## Flitterific

specialks said:


> This was definitely a different trip than we are used to.  The crowds were quite large and it made enjoying the park hard.  I didn't take too many pictures because you could barely stop without creating a traffic jam.  I have to say that the beginning of December is no longer a "nice" quiet time to go.  I think everyone got that memo and decided to go then.  We also had both our girls get sick and cut short 1.5 days of our touring plans.  Thankfully both were up and ready to go today.



specialks - thanks for sharing your pictures, especially the ones of Santa's house.  I actually didn't have a chance to visit Santa because the line was super long so I appreciate you posting those pictures.  By the way, your daughters are adorable! 

Anyway, I am sorry to hear that you are not enjoying your trip as much as you would've liked.  I went during Thanksgiving weekend when it is supposed to be relatively slow only to find that it was really crowded (but I didn't mind too much as it was nothing compared to the crazy crowds I experienced last Christmas weekend).  I overheard a CM tell someone that it was the busiest Thanksgiving that she's seen in the past 13 years she's worked there!   So I think that as more and more people find out about the magic of Disney during the holidays through the increased ads/commercials, the parks will get more and more crowded.  Plus, the economy definitely plays a part in it (it's a lot cheaper for Californians to take a family vacation at DLR than to say, travel out of state).  Hopefully you and your family will still make the most out of your last day.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

Flitterific said:


> Jazz - awesome pictures of NOS and the Reindeer Round-up but I especially liked the picture of the mask above.  I should really experiment more with taking photos of things from various angles.  I will be taking a 3 hour crash course in photography next month so hopefully it'll inspire me to take some more artistic shots like yours



 Thank you!!

Good luck with your photography crash-course. That was a very big first step for me and you can learn a lot. But the biggest thing I ever learned was to not be afraid to move around. Heck, I've even laid down on the ground to get a shot that I wanted. Those ones almost always turn out best for me.


----------



## funatdisney

Great pictures everyone! I am so enjoying them. Here is one of mine:






BTW, the according to Disney Parks Blog, the California letters will be coming down on Jan. 4. Here is the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ontinues-at-disney-california-adventure-park/

The good news is that they are planning to save them for a possible future use.


----------



## JH87

SueTGGR said:


> So we got back last night. We mainly went all day Saturday and a little Sunday morning.
> I have to say we were in shorts and short sleeves once the fog burned off Saturday and Sunday there wasn't even a reason to put long pants on in the morning!



Nice to hear it was shorts weather! Sounds similar to when I went in Oct. I hope it will be nice enough for shorts when I go in January!
nice photos! your son took some good ones too!


----------



## JH87

specialks said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in to add some more photos I took today.


your daughers are beyond adorable! and seeing all these photos of people in shorts and short sleeves is giving me hope for nice weather next month when I go to DLR!!
It is kinda funny seeing kids in shorts sitting on santas lap though!


----------



## jls886

SueTGGR said:


> The dates that I have that are left that they will be doing Candy Canes are: Dec 17, 21, 24 & 29. Those could have changed so to be sure you should call the hot line for what they will be making that week 714-781-0112. It is in the candy shop near the end of Main St. & I would highly suggest you be near the gate at opening on the day you want to get some.
> 
> jls889 - I would also HIGHLY recommend getting the Holiday Tour especially if you are new to the Disneyland version of Christmas. Lots of info and wonderful things to see. Plus you don't have to wait in the lines to see some of the more Holiday decorated rides!
> 
> Hey, did anyone do the Gingerbread Houses @ Brennans Jazz Kitchen? I thought about it but we already had too much planned. Maybe next year.



Thank you SO MUCH for all of the information!!  Everyone at the DIS is always so helpful!  I'm slowly but surely feeling like I'm starting to understand DL at Christmas.  I think we may end up doing that tour as well after all of the positive reviews!


----------



## lapdwife

Here's a few we took last night during the CM party.  







Midnight on Main St.


----------



## KCmike

You can almost hear the train whistle song


----------



## Funball

​


----------



## Funball




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

A few from Sunday.


----------



## Belle Ella

Love them as always!


----------



## dizneedoll

Here now. Freezing my butt off today! Supposed to be even colder tomorrow. Crowds were good today. SM wait time around noon was 30 min., walked on HMH, 10 min for iaswh, Peter Pan was the worst at 20 min this morning. The longest wait of the day was the 30 min it took the Blue Ribbon Bakery to make a hot caramel cider!! Staked out a spot for the parade about 1 hr 15 min before the start. A lot of other people were too. That filled up fast but there was only one parade today. I also had the best, and I do mean the BEST peanut butter cookie of my life! Highly reccommended. It was at Poohs Corner.


----------



## tdashgirl

dizneedoll said:


> The longest wait of the day was the 30 min it took the Blue Ribbon Bakery to make a hot caramel cider!! Staked out a spot for the parade about 1 hr 15 min before the start. A lot of other people were too. That filled up fast but there was only one parade today. I also had the best, and I do mean the BEST peanut butter cookie of my life! Highly reccommended. It was at Poohs Corner.


2 excellent food choices!  That caramel cider is to die for (sorry about the 30 minute wait though  ) and Pooh's Corner has the best cookies, all the flavors are fantastic, although I am partial to the white chocolate/raspberry and the chocolate chip/peanut butter ones.  I am kind of picky about my cookies too!  These ones are perfection


----------



## uneekstylez

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE these ones!


----------



## Disgram23kids

Hi Everyone.  We returned late last night from our 4 days at the DL resort. Will try to post some photos as we download them but it may be on the weekend.  We arrived at 11:30 PM on Thursday night.  Friday morning, we had 7 AM reservations at Surfs up with Mickey and Friends.  We had great character interaction (Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy and Stitch).  The restaurant was not crowded.  Food was so-so but the kids had a great time. Santa was at the Paradise Pier Hotel at 8:00 AM when we were ready to leave but no Photo Pass Photographer.  My daughter took a few photos.  The tree there is awesome. We went to Disneyland and truly enjoyed the beautiful decorations.  The ride times were not too bad in the early morning - 15-20 minutes for Indiana Jones, Pirates, HMH, BTMRR.  At 10:00 we went over to Tomorrowland for the 10:30 AM Jedi Academy and thanks to the wonderful advice from people here on the boards, my 6 year old Grandson was picked.  After that we rode Matterhorn and then went over to Toontown for an hour.  We had luch a the Tomorrowland Terrace and rode more rides.  At 4:00 PM my grandson was starting to complain aout a sore throat.  I called my cousin who lives in Garden Grove and she came and got us to go to the Emergency Room.  Turns out he had strep.  After prescribing antibiotics, the Dr. said he would not be contageous after 24 hours.  Saturday, he and I spent the day at the hotel with him sleeping off and on and watching Disney Videos on the portable DVD player.  Sunday armed with a bunch of small packets of antibiotic wipes, we headed over to Disneyland for magic morning at 7 AM.  We wiped down all the ride handles quickly before we exited the ride even though it had been 24 hours.  Didn't want anyone else to get sick.  At 10:30 AM, we headed to CA.  The lines weren't bad there.  Longest wait was TSMM (45 Minutes) but most of the other rides were 15-20 minute waits.  Picked up fast passes along the way.  I loved the Christmas tree and a few other decortions that we saw but was surprised at how few decorations there were in CA.  The kids didn't even notice.  They just wanted to ride.  We had dinner at Ariel's Grotto at 7:30 PM for the 10:15 WOC showing.  After dinner, headed back to DL to see if we could get photos by the Castle but the crowds were tremendous in that area with people just waiting to take their own photos - let alone the 10 families waiting for a Photo Pass Photographer.  To my sadness, we never even got to Reindeer Roundup.  My grandson said he would rather ride TOT since he had already seen Santa and told him what he wanted.   He also pointed out to me that we always go to Denver Zoo Lights and he sees the reindeer and Santa there to.  So - no photo with the three kids in Mickey ear Santa hats. Also because I missed a whole evening and day at Disneyland and the crowds, I didn't get my wished for photo of the three kids in front of the castle at night.  Guess that just means I will have to go back in a few years.  I need time for my pocket book to recover.    I wanted to thank everyone on the boards who posted great advice, etc.  It all worked!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

How thoughtful and kind that you took such measures to insure that your DGS is well taken care of and that one else will get sick. I know this is not the norm, so you are an exceptional individual to do so much.


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> How thoughtful and kind that you took such measures to insure that your DGS is well taken care of and that one else will get sick. I know this is not the norm, so you are an exceptional individual to do so much.


Agreed  And glad to hear that you got a lot of good advice here; I know I have


----------



## lapdwife

Just an FYI...Storytellers is booked for Christmas Day.  I just called to make another ressie and asked while I was on.


----------



## Funball

_ To Everyone!_


​
__

.. so has anyone noticed that the reindeers look less “fluffy” this year ? they look like they had a hair cut..last year I remember them being more fluffy and furry…THE REAL reindeer i mean!!


----------



## lapdwife

Funball said:


> _ To Everyone!_
> 
> 
> ​
> __
> 
> .. so has anyone noticed that the reindeers look less fluffy this year ? they look like they had a hair cut..last year I remember them being more fluffy and furry




Hmmm, now that I just got my new camera (!!!!!!)  I'll have to go tomorrow and take a peek while the kids are at school, ya know, just for investigative purposes


----------



## Funball

well it just seemed like last year they had a little more coat on them(the real ones i mean).. this year it looks like maybe they had a hair cut , they are still fluffy don't get me wrong, they are so cute i just want to hug one and pet one.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


>



Guess who's back? Back again? Sherry's back!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


>



Welcome home!!


----------



## Funball

HEY nice signature amamax2!!!!! 

welcome home sherry.. i mean back!!!!!


----------



## Funball

lapdwife said:


> Hmmm, now that I just got my new camera (!!!!!!) I'll have to go tomorrow and take a peek while the kids are at school, ya know, just for investigative purposes


 
hey i got mine back! i am soo happy.. i can't wait to start shooting again!! that kodak was crappy!! im sorry if anyone does have one.... anyhow let us know what you think about the reindeer..


----------



## lapdwife

Funball said:


> hey i got mine back! i am soo happy.. i can't wait to start shooting again!! that kodak was crappy!! im sorry if anyone does have one.... anyhow let us know what you think about the reindeer..




Little man asked to go tonight and I said uh-uh...so maybe I'll wait til tomorrow evening and be a nice Mommy.  

Oh, and here's proof Dh loves me, look what he brought home for me


----------



## Funball

hey LAPDWIFE. that looks yummy. im so glad u shared... was it good????


----------



## grannyminnie

To those of you who have posted these last few pictures, I just want to say they are FABULOUS!  And such a vivid "description" of what the park looks like these days...
I am going to be in LA right at New Years, know the park will be extra crowded, but would like to ask a couple of questions of those "in the know":
I'm curious as to the comment from a poster about waiting in line for candy canes...what is that all about?
I will be visiting alone, primarily to see the decorations while they are still up.
If I go on Dec. 2 or 3, do I have a fair chance of seeing most of them?
If I arrive at rope drop, do I have a decent chance of riding some things without an hour's wait in line?
And lastly, how can I decide which of the special holiday treats are worthy of my interest, money and time spent in line to buy them?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


>


Hey lady!


----------



## tdashgirl

I don't know if this has been mentioned here lately, but since I know Goofy's is a popular choice for holiday meals, FYI it's been relocated temporarily.



> Dec. 14, 2010  Jan. 21, 2011: Goofys Kitchen dining room and buffet will be
> relocated to Magic Kingdom Ballroom 1 & 4 due to several projects taking place in
> the restaurant. Normal operating hours and offerings will be maintained.



MousePlanet posted a photo on their twitter.  I think it looks kinda weird


----------



## lapdwife

grannyminnie said:


> To those of you who have posted these last few pictures, I just want to say they are FABULOUS!  And such a vivid "description" of what the park looks like these days...
> I am going to be in LA right at New Years, know the park will be extra crowded, but would like to ask a couple of questions of those "in the know":
> I'm curious as to the comment from a poster about waiting in line for candy canes...what is that all about?
> I will be visiting alone, primarily to see the decorations while they are still up.
> If I go on Dec. 2 or 3, do I have a fair chance of seeing most of them?
> If I arrive at rope drop, do I have a decent chance of riding some things without an hour's wait in line?
> And lastly, how can I decide which of the special holiday treats are worthy of my interest, money and time spent in line to buy them?
> Thanks in advance...




Jan 2 is a toss-up.  I avoid Sundays because all annual passes are usually open that day.  But...you've got everyone getting ready to get back into their normal schedules the following day.  Going Jan 3, you'll be fine crowd-wise since everyone will be back at school.  They're going to be starting to take down the decorations.  They won't completely go down overnight.  

Any of the Holiday treats are yummy!


----------



## lapdwife

tdashgirl said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned here lately, but since I know Goofy's is a popular choice for holiday meals, FYI it's been relocated temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> MousePlanet posted a photo on their twitter.  I think it looks kinda weird




So it did start, I couldn't remember when it was happening.  When we were there last weekend, we could tell they were getting ready.  It's got to be done for the construction.  At least it's better lit than Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## cseca

tdashgirl said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned here lately, but since I know Goofy's is a popular choice for holiday meals, FYI it's been relocated temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> MousePlanet posted a photo on their twitter.  I think it looks kinda weird



Good grief! We have a ressie there... oh my that'll be interesting.


----------



## grannyminnie

Good grief, I just noticed that I said I was going to be there DEC. 2nd or 3rd and I meant Jan.  I'm sure more figured that out as I said New Year's.
Thanks for your comments, lapdwife.  Sounds like I need to go on the 3rd, and hopefully, I will still see many decorations.


----------



## Dizneydaz

lapdwife said:


> Jan 2 is a toss-up.  I avoid Sundays because all annual passes are usually open that day.  But...you've got everyone getting ready to get back into their normal schedules the following day.  Going Jan 3, you'll be fine crowd-wise since everyone will be back at school.  They're going to be starting to take down the decorations.  They won't completely go down overnight.
> 
> Any of the Holiday treats are yummy!



FYI, just so you know, our school district (Corona/Norco) is off the first week of Jan. Furlough week for the teaches, extra week off for the kids. We are only about 30 min. from DLR so you can expect people from our area to be there. Inc. me.  It still won't be as bad as before Jan. 2nd, but it may not be as empty as you would like.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Funball said:


> well it just seemed like last year they had a little more coat on them.. this year it looks like maybe they had a hair cut , they are still fluffy don't get me wrong, they are so cute i just want to hug one and pet one.



Okay, I know I have reindeer pix from last year but they are on a different computer. Here is one taken in 2008 of my favorite reindeer 





2008

Do they look furrier than this year? To me they look the same.

Here's the picture I borrowed from the first page.




(My favorite reindeer is either first or second in this line.)


----------



## Funball

ohh no not those reindeer. the actual ones in the big thunder ranch area... the _real _ones..

ha ha sorry i should of specified...


----------



## Dizneydaz

Funball said:


> ohh no not those reindeer. the actual ones in the big thunder ranch area... the _real _ones..
> 
> ha ha sorry i should of specified...



Oh, sorry, I guess I should have read more!  

Maybe they were fuzzy last year, I remember it as being colder early in Dec. Until Tuesday, we were in the 80's here so maybe they need more cold to get furrier.  If that's the case they should get furrier real soon. It's so cold now that my fingers are almost freezing while typing this. I know, to the rest of the country it's not that cold but any time it dips below 60 I'm freezing!


----------



## Funball

I saw a photo recently of the real reindeers, and they just don’t look as furry as they were last year.. I just remember them having more of a coat on them..  that is why I asked if they maybe had gotten a hair cut

they should let us pet them.. don't you think?


----------



## ElastigirlWannabe

Here are some from last weekend. It is really hard to get the snow to show up.


----------



## lapdwife

I hit the Disney Christmas jackpot today.  Lookie at what I found at Walgreens!!  Just $1.99.  I also got a light up Mickey shirt for the little guy for him to wear Christmas.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


>



Welcome back, Sherry!  Hope you had a great time.  I'm looking forward to your trip report and pictures!  



tdashgirl said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned here lately, but since I know Goofy's is a popular choice for holiday meals, FYI it's been relocated temporarily.



Oy...I have a PS there for January 17th.  I also think it looks kind of weird but we'll see.  Thanks for the heads up!



lapdwife said:


> I hit the Disney Christmas jackpot today.  Lookie at what I found at Walgreens!!  Just $1.99.  I also got a light up Mickey shirt for the little guy for him to wear Christmas.



I plan on making a bunch of cookies as gifts for my coworkers (I even bought the Mickey ones on my last trip) but that cookie cutter looks like it'll be a great addition to what I have.  I'll definitely try to look for it at the Walgreens near my house.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## funatdisney

Another great shot Mike. Love the perspective, and you even got the Merry-go-Round.


----------



## cseca

OK, may I ask something silly?

For all you experts and frequent visitors to DL/DCA:

What do you suggest we do when the park is too busy for us to do anything?
Any secret hang out spots? 
Or activities that not a lot of people know?

I'm afraid that I will be the scrooge and won't want to hang out at the park when it gets to capacity (I'm a claustrophobe). I'm sure I can make an excuse to just hang out in our hotel lobby for a day or two. But I don't want to do that the whole time we're there... hehe...

Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Welcome back, Sherry!  Hope you had a great time.  I'm looking forward to your trip report and pictures!



Thanks, Flitterific!  I took soooooo many photos that I actually do not know what to post first!!  And I wasn't even done yet!  (I had two entire days and nights to myself, so I went nuts with the camera - to the point where 4 different men were questioning what I was taking photos of because they couldn't see anything that fascinating!  Haven't they ever seen someone taking a picture of a potted plant before?)  If I'd had one more full day all to myself, I would have blazed a trail over in DCA too, with the photos.  But I missed a lot.  I needed just one more day of alone time to get it all done - or more of it done.  I skipped the nighttime Winter Castle this time - because I got a good shot of it in November.  And I skipped nighttime IASWH this time, because others have taken really outstanding shots of it and mine won't be any better until I get a different camera.  I also could not get a good shot of the snow on Main Street to save my life.  The 'snow' has shrunk from how I remember it a couple of years ago, so the 'flakes' are barely visible on my camera.  In the past, you could see more snow in pictures.

I want to start my TR.  I don't necessarily want to post the exact same photos in this thread while I am posting them in the TR at the same time.  Of course, I got all the expected photos that everyone has - like of the wreaths in NOS and the wreaths by IASWH - but I think I got a few cool and kind of different ones, too.  At least I'd like to think so.  So I have to start loading all 1600 photos to Photobucket and try to establish what to post here!!

We had a great meal at Goofy's last Sunday (they had not relocated it yet).  I don't know who was recently saying that the eggs were mushy and gooey, but ours were not.  The eggs were yummy.  We never seem to have the horrible experiences at Goofy's that others say they have, luckily.


----------



## Funball

* Ok kcmike is soo good with the photos. man I wish I had those mad skills!!*


----------



## Funball

cseca said:


> OK, may I ask something silly?
> 
> For all you experts and frequent visitors to DL/DCA:
> 
> What do you suggest we do when the park is too busy for us to do anything?
> Any secret hang out spots?
> Or activities that not a lot of people know?
> 
> I'm afraid that I will be the scrooge and won't want to hang out at the park when it gets to capacity (I'm a claustrophobe). I'm sure I can make an excuse to just hang out in our hotel lobby for a day or two. But I don't want to do that the whole time we're there... hehe...
> 
> Looking for suggestions.


 
ok when you ask what to do when the park is busy.. first off i hope you mean DL, if so DCA has alot to offer.. lots of shows, you can not miss Aladdin! it's awesome, also the animation building has shows and things to do, that is a fun experience specially "turtle talk with crush" 

secret hang out spots--umm tortilla jo's is one, and naples, that have yummy food!! an TJ's has the best Margartias! but as far as inside the parks, for DL i would have to say Coke Corner... but when it's really cray at DL, i would hit up the Wine Bar at the Medocino Wine terrace, if the weather is nice that is a nice place to sit and relax! if you don't drink no problem, they have other choices! and yes you can walk around DCA with your wine in a plastic cup--they only seve in plastic unless your at the Alfresco lounge(above the wine bar) the mendocino terrace is located next to the blue sky cellar--and that is also something you don't want to miss...it basicly a place to go and see what will be happening to DCA in the next 2 years!

Also... ... the Lobby of the GCH is awesome. they have big comfy chairs to sit in , you can just stare at the tree and archictecture for hours! plus they also have a bar to get cocktails, beer and wine at and they allow you to sit by the giant fireplace and just relax!

I hope this helps!


----------



## funatdisney

So I was looking through my photos and I found one that I don't think I have posted yet.






This must be one I took in November since I didn't size it down yet.


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> ok when you ask what to do when the park is busy.. first off i hope you mean DL, if so DCA has alot to offer.. lots of shows, you can not miss Aladdin! it's awesome, also the animation building has shows and things to do, that is a fun experience specially "turtle talk with crush"
> 
> secret hang out spots--umm tortilla jo's is one, and naples, that have yumym food!! an TJ's has the best Margartias! but as far as inside the parks, for DL i would have to say Coke Corner... but when it's really cray at DL, i would hit up the Wine Bar at the Medocino Wine terrace, if the weather is nice that is a nice place to sit and relax! if you don't drink no problem, they have other choices! and yes you can walk around DCA with your wine in a plastic cup--they only seve in plastic unless your at the Alfresco lounge(above the wine bar) the mendocino terrace is located next to the blue sky cellar--and that is also something you don't want to miss...it basicly a place to go and see what will be happening to DCA in the next 2 years!
> 
> Also... ... the Lobby of the GCH is awesome. they have big comfy chairs to sit in , you can just stare at the tree and archictecture for hours! plus they also have a bar to get cocktails, beer and wine at and they allow you to sit by the giant fireplace and just relax!
> 
> I hope this helps!



All good ideas Funball. Also when in the Animation building, I love to just sit and watch the montage of Disney movies. Find a seat and watch 360 degrees of picture screens showing movie clips and stills of the movies featured in the montage. I always smile at some of the songs and clips of my favorite movies. Maybe I should try it with a glass of wine the next time I go .


----------



## Funball

funatdisney said:


> *All good ideas Funball. Also when in the Animation building, I love to just sit and watch the montage of Disney movies. Find a seat and watch 360 degrees of picture screens showing movie clips and stills of the movies featured in the montage. I always smile at some of the songs and clips of my favorite movies*.


 
OHH THAT IS RIGHT!!  YES .. I forgot about that!! i knew i was forgetting something...shame on me..


----------



## Funball

Really it come down to this. 

When DL gets crazy I really do see people head over to cove bar and the wine bar and the alfresco lounge..its a place to get away while the crazyness of the parade while the crowds  settle.. and to take a break .. they also do serve a cheese box at the wine bar. Its very good! I know it sound bad but I do know where to find good cocktails!   , at 4pm the alfresco lounge opens (don't ask how i know ) and they do serve 4 differnet types of appetizers, i have had every single one--i can't tell you my favorite they are all VERY good


----------



## Funball

FUN AT DISNEY~  you should.. but you know don't be shocked at some of the wine prices.. it is _disney_.. besides they got some good wine on that list at the alfresco lounge.....

anyhow so back to the xmas thread.. now you all know my secrect spots to hang out at when it's crazy xmas time at disneyland!


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> Really it come down to this.
> 
> When DL gets crazy I really do see people head over to cove bar and the wine bar and the alfresco lounge..its a place to get away while the crazyness of the parade while the crowds  settle.. and to take a break .. they also do serve a cheese box at the wine bar. Its very good! I know it sound bad but I do know where to find good cocktails!   , at 4pm the alfresco lounge opens (don't ask how i know ) and they do serve 4 differnet types of appetizers, i have had every single one--i can't tell you my favorite they are all VERY good



Well this information is good to know for when my hubby and I take our late anniversary trip in February. I was just thinking what are some good ideas to do without my pesky teenagers.



Funball said:


> FUN AT DISNEY~  you should.. but you know don't be shocked at some of the wine prices.. it is _disney_.. besides they got some good wine on that list at the alfresco lounge.....



Don't worry. I am fully aware that I will need to "break the bank". The good news is that we are finally getting out of the weight of the recession we have been experiencing for the last two years. Show be a good time for us.


----------



## Funball

U know I wasn’t shocked when I saw the popcorn bucket prices this year for xmas,, because I have to remember it’s Disney..and I am not shocked when my cocktail rounds out to $9 a glass… and my wine is $6 dollars …but what I was shocked about was that little magic towel I bought for my BF’s son for xmas was  $3.95.. the thing is no bigger when packaged up then the palm of my hand..and I have super small hands…

And I was shocked to see the xmas apples at  $9!!!!!! But other then that nothing shocks me anymore as far as prices go at DLR


----------



## KCmike

Funball said:


> * Ok kcmike is soo good with the photos. man I wish I had those mad skills!!*
> 
> Thanks Funball and Funatdisney!  No mad skills here just get lucky.  Key is to just keep shooting.  BTW I think your shots are wonderful!
> 
> Looking forward to Sherry's trip report and photos!


----------



## Funball

KCmike said:


> Funball said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Ok kcmike is soo good with the photos. man I wish I had those mad skills!!*
> 
> Thanks Funball and Funatdisney! No mad skills here just get lucky. Key is to just keep shooting. BTW I think your shots are wonderful!
> 
> Looking forward to Sherry's trip report and photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant wait to see her photos too!!  I hope she got some good ones!
Click to expand...


----------



## smangan10`

Awesome pictures. I was there last year.


----------



## PHXscuba

Welcome back, Sherry!! Sounds like you were trying to take 12 days of Christmas pictures in three or four (... and a partridge in a pear Tree Quest). I hope you found everything you were looking for and ate loads of goodies, after photographing them, of course.

Looking forward to your TR and anything special that lands here!

PHXscuba


----------



## amamax2

Beautiful, beautfiul, beautiful funatdisney!!!!




funatdisney said:


> So I was looking through my photos and I found one that I don't think I have posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be one I took in November since I didn't size it down yet.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sherry, welcome back!  We were at Goofys on Sunday also.  Our ressie was at 11:00.  We might have been in the same food line.


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> Beautiful, beautfiul, beautiful funatdisney!!!!



Thank you, amamax2.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pic of SB castle Liza.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you Bret. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Flitterific!  I took soooooo many photos that I actually do not know what to post first!!  And I wasn't even done yet!  (I had two entire days and nights to myself, so I went nuts with the camera - to the point where 4 different men were questioning what I was taking photos of because they couldn't see anything that fascinating!  Haven't they ever seen someone taking a picture of a potted plant before?)  If I'd had one more full day all to myself, I would have blazed a trail over in DCA too, with the photos.  But I missed a lot.  I needed just one more day of alone time to get it all done - or more of it done.  I skipped the nighttime Winter Castle this time - because I got a good shot of it in November.  And I skipped nighttime IASWH this time, because others have taken really outstanding shots of it and mine won't be any better until I get a different camera.  I also could not get a good shot of the snow on Main Street to save my life.  The 'snow' has shrunk from how I remember it a couple of years ago, so the 'flakes' are barely visible on my camera.  In the past, you could see more snow in pictures.
> 
> I want to start my TR.  I don't necessarily want to post the exact same photos in this thread while I am posting them in the TR at the same time.  Of course, I got all the expected photos that everyone has - like of the wreaths in NOS and the wreaths by IASWH - but I think I got a few cool and kind of different ones, too.  At least I'd like to think so.  So I have to start loading all 1600 photos to Photobucket and try to establish what to post here!!
> 
> We had a great meal at Goofy's last Sunday (they had not relocated it yet).  I don't know who was recently saying that the eggs were mushy and gooey, but ours were not.  The eggs were yummy.  We never seem to have the horrible experiences at Goofy's that others say they have, luckily.



Wow...1600 pictures on Photobucket?!  It would probably take me days to upload that many pictures especially with all the trouble I experience on that site.   I am sure you took pictures of lots of things that a lot of us missed (including special potted plants  ).  I am even more interested in the observations that you made during your trip as you always have some very insightful stuff to share.

I'm glad that you had another enjoyable experience at GK.  I've been there 3-4 times and never had a bad meal there either.  However, I am a little anxious about my PS there for my January trip when they will still temporarily be relocated in the ballroom.  Hopefully someone will go before MLK weekend and share their experience here.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Bummer!   My son's best friend's family had to cancel their Disneyland trip.  We were to spend the weekend there together and our sons would have had all day Sunday to run around Disneyland together.  On top of this I hear it will rain down there all next week while we our there and then starting the week of the 27th the weather will be sunny as we leave to return home.   Darn!!!  But,  I told my son we will still have a great time there,  rain will not stop us from having fun.  I will just have to see if they will cancel Fantasmic, WOC and  our outdoor BBQ lunch that we made reservations for???


----------



## Robindianne

Atilla I think lines will be short. That's one plus. We will be there Mon, Tue, and Wed and that's my magical thought - short lines.

DH told me to add the value of good parkas. We bought parkas from (1) REI - waterproof nylon, and (2) Magellans - also waterproof nylon. They have things like adjustable hoods, are long enough to keep rain off legs, and don't rip.

Now we need croc boots or something comfy and waterproof.

Here's to rainwalkers everywhere


----------



## lapdwife

I think we're at the point where we're immuned to Disney prices.  

Sherry!!  Holy moly girlfriend, 1600 pics on Photobucket?  Maybe I'm doing something wrong there because that would take me a week to upload.  

All of us worried about this week:  One forecast shows rain over Christmas, one showed it sunny starting Wed.  I'm holding out for that pixie dust and warm sunny days.  I'm just wondering what I will  do Christmas Eve with the kids if it's nasty out and the park's closed early?  Sit in the Grand Lobby with 20,000 of our closest friends?  My dd asked why they would close so early and I asked her if she noticed CM's DO have family too??


----------



## SueTGGR

I forgot to give my feedback about the treats:
So before we left last Sunday, I bought one of the marshmallow, carmel, dark chocolate & rolled in peppermint bits treats. I ate it Wednesday and was kicking myself for not buying more! OMG! It was wonderful! 
I also will tell you I did have the gingerbread beignets and they were yummy but not enough of a gingerbread taste for me. I like my gingerbread to be with more of a bite and this was very mild. I also don't like egg nog so I asked for the jam they usually serve the others with. They were good but I think I would have rather had one of the gingerbread men from the tour instead. 

Sherry....can't wait to hear more and see more!

Funball...I agree with your drink idea in the lounge in the Grand CA, also not too many people know they make coffee/espresso drinks in the morning there, too. 

I didn't quote so I don't remember who was asking about going the 1st few days of January but make sure you check what will be closed. I would hate for you to go to see the HHM and have it be closed. From what I see they start closing things on the 3rd.

Later!
Sue


----------



## Funball

oh thats right sue they do! and uum lately since its been cold the lounge and the GCH bar if you ask will make a irish coffee, complete with baileys! its yummy! you won't find it on the menu-just a hint!


----------



## funatdisney

SueTGGR said:


> I forgot to give my feedback about the treats:
> So before we left last Sunday, I bought one of the marshmallow, carmel, dark chocolate & rolled in peppermint bits treats. I ate it Wednesday and was kicking myself for not buying more! OMG! It was wonderful!



I tried this one, too and I absolutely loved it. I felt sorry for my DD(15). She wanted nothing more than to take a bite if it, but her that wouldn't be the best thing for her braces. She sat there in torture as I hummed and oohed over every bite. For once I got to eat something on my own without having to share it with the youngn's


----------



## KCmike




----------



## PHXscuba

Yes, the marshmallow/caramel/chocolate/peppermint concoction was pretty much heaven for me. I already love the regular ones, but when I heard of the peppermint ones through this thread I KNEW what my treat would be. The gingerbread men were good (especially with hot cocoa), but the peppermint marshmallow takes the cake.

I already do chocolate dipped marshmallow for holidays ... heaven help my waistline if I ever figure out the caramel part successfully.

PHXscuba


----------



## Funball

PHXscuba said:


> *Yes, the marshmallow/caramel/chocolate/peppermint concoction *was pretty much heaven for me. I already love the regular ones, but when I heard of the peppermint ones through this thread I KNEW what my treat would be. The gingerbread men were good (especially with hot cocoa), but the peppermint marshmallow takes the cake.
> 
> I already do chocolate dipped marshmallow for holidays ... heaven help my waistline if I ever figure out the caramel part successfully.
> 
> PHXscuba


 
Oh you know what? I had that also. .. and yes it is _VERY_ good. I am not a marshmallow lover at all, but *that* was pretty darn good! I also can’t say it helped my waistline either, but I sure enjoyed every minute!!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba, Flitterific, lapdwife, Sue, Halloweenqueen, amamax2 and anyone else I am forgetting who welcomed me back or commented on Photobucket - yes, it takes a million years to load 1600 photos to Photobucket!!  My PC is ancient and Photobucket is sllloooooowww.  That is not a good mix!  I have gotten 1200 of the photos loaded so far, but that took all day yesterday and part of today, while I am trying to rest and/or do other things.  I've been super busy as well as sick so everything is annoying me!!

As KCMike says, just keep shooting.  So many of my 1600 photos are just similar versions of the first photo.  I kept taking multiple shots to make sure I came up with at least one or two decent ones.  So I won't be posting all of the 1600 photos on the DIS because many of them are useless!

By the way, I should pat myself on the back for having the foresight to change my DLR dates to earlier in December this year.  If I had followed the same pattern as when I went to DLR for the last 3 years, I would have ended up there this weekend - in all of the rain.  Yes, the crowds would have been non-existent, but I would have been a drenched mess and would not have been able to get on a roll with the pictures.  So I'm glad I went when I did - even though it was almost 90 degrees on the first day or two, and not very Christmasy!


Oh, and when I got my peppermint ice cream at DLR, I had planned on getting it in the chocolate-covered holiday cone with red and green sprinkles, like what they showed on Guy Fieri's special...UNTIL I noticed that Gibson Girl also had a holiday cone covered in crushed candy cane pieces!!!  So I ate my peppermint ice cream in a cone encrusted in peppermint bits!  YUM!!  (And then I almost had a disaster on Main Street that would have involved my cone spilling on the ground and my camera shattering into a million pieces, as well as knocking a trash can over in the process...but I narrowly avoided that mishap and it all worked out.)


----------



## funatdisney

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, the marshmallow/caramel/chocolate/peppermint concoction was pretty much heaven for me. I already love the regular ones, but when I heard of the peppermint ones through this thread I KNEW what my treat would be. The gingerbread men were good (especially with hot cocoa), but the peppermint marshmallow takes the cake.
> 
> I already do chocolate dipped marshmallow for holidays ... heaven help my waistline if I ever figure out the caramel part successfully.
> 
> PHXscuba



You already have it more than half way figured out. I do have a caramel recipe I use for caramel popcorn balls I make for the fall. If you wish to have it, I'll be happy to send it off to you.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,   My son and I just got back from our last minute shopping trip to REI.  Bought new rain resistant shoes for Attila, Rain pancho's for the both of us.  Water repelant to put on my UGG type boots.  We are now ready for face Disneyland in the rain.  We will use the hotels dryers every night to dry out our clothes for the next day.  We will drinking lots of hot apple cider to stay warm in side as well.  Our plane leaves tomorrow evening.

So off we go.  Will report how it turned out when we get back.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I feel for everyone in the rain this week.  On the other hand, with all the rain now, I feel the chances for rain are low for our trip on the 28th.  But you never know.  

For our July 2009 trip, our package came with four unique souvenir park hoppers so everyone was assigned a card.  This year, our park hoppers are all the same - it's a cute Mickey card, but still identical.  Should we mark each one so we each use the same card everyday?  Or does it even matter who uses each card each day - they are all adult tickets.


----------



## uneekstylez

So, our Christmas cards finally made it to their recipients! So, now I'm sharing them with everyone! They're printed on Pearl paper...that's why it's a bit sparkly.

This is the original file:






And here's a couple snapshots of it ready to be sent out:

INSIDE





OUTSIDE


----------



## amamax2

uneekstylez said:


> So, our Christmas cards finally made it to their recipients! So, now I'm sharing them with everyone! They're printed on Pearl paper...that's why it's a bit sparkly.
> 
> This is the original file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a couple snapshots of it ready to be sent out:
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE



Wow!  This card is incredible!!  Did you design it all yourself?  I love it and it looks like you had a great trip, too.


----------



## JH87

uneekstylez said:


> So, our Christmas cards finally made it to their recipients! So, now I'm sharing them with everyone! They're printed on Pearl paper...that's why it's a bit sparkly.
> 
> This is the original file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a couple snapshots of it ready to be sent out:
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE


I really like this! The design looks great & the photos are perfect!


----------



## funatdisney

What a fantastic job on your Christmas cards, uneekstylez. I love that you had the candy cane "California" letters. What a way to remember them since this year is their last appearance.


----------



## lapdwife

I finally got to use my new camera at night!  











We don't go visit the princesses, guess we've been missing out.  So cute!


----------



## Disgram23kids

Wow!  Your card is AMAZING!!!  Wish I was that talented.


----------



## Disgram23kids

Wow!  Your card is AMAZING!!!  Wish I was that talented.


----------



## Disgram23kids

I would be happy to post a few photos from our Christmas trip last week, but not sure how to do that.  Can someone help me with instructions??


----------



## Flitterific

Disgram23kids said:


> I would be happy to post a few photos from our Christmas trip last week, but not sure how to do that.  Can someone help me with instructions??



Hi Disgram!  In order to share your pictures, you will need to create an account on a photo-sharing site (i.e. there are a lot of free ones such as Photobucket, Flickr) and upload your pictures there.  Once you upload your pictures, there should be options there to share your photos and you can copy the URL that they have to share photos on bulletin boards (it's the one with IMG in the link).  Good luck!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> PHXscuba, Flitterific, lapdwife, Sue, Halloweenqueen, amamax2 and anyone else I am forgetting who welcomed me back or commented on Photobucket - yes, it takes a million years to load 1600 photos to Photobucket!!  My PC is ancient and Photobucket is sllloooooowww.  That is not a good mix!  I have gotten 1200 of the photos loaded so far, but that took all day yesterday and part of today, while I am trying to rest and/or do other things.  I've been super busy as well as sick so everything is annoying me!!
> 
> As KCMike says, just keep shooting.  So many of my 1600 photos are just similar versions of the first photo.  I kept taking multiple shots to make sure I came up with at least one or two decent ones.  So I won't be posting all of the 1600 photos on the DIS because many of them are useless!
> 
> By the way, I should pat myself on the back for having the foresight to change my DLR dates to earlier in December this year.  If I had followed the same pattern as when I went to DLR for the last 3 years, I would have ended up there this weekend - in all of the rain.  Yes, the crowds would have been non-existent, but I would have been a drenched mess and would not have been able to get on a roll with the pictures.  So I'm glad I went when I did - even though it was almost 90 degrees on the first day or two, and not very Christmasy!
> 
> 
> Oh, and when I got my peppermint ice cream at DLR, I had planned on getting it in the chocolate-covered holiday cone with red and green sprinkles, like what they showed on Guy Fieri's special...UNTIL I noticed that Gibson Girl also had a holiday cone covered in crushed candy cane pieces!!!  So I ate my peppermint ice cream in a cone encrusted in peppermint bits!  YUM!!  (And then I almost had a disaster on Main Street that would have involved my cone spilling on the ground and my camera shattering into a million pieces, as well as knocking a trash can over in the process...but I narrowly avoided that mishap and it all worked out.)



Eek...you're still sick?  Hope you feel better soon  I've been sick on and off since I returned from our Thanksgiving trip (I think it's DLR withdrawal blame DBF for taking me away from the mouse ).

And it sounds like you have quite a story involving your ice cream cone...do share 



uneekstylez said:


> So, our Christmas cards finally made it to their recipients! So, now I'm sharing them with everyone! They're printed on Pearl paper...that's why it's a bit sparkly.
> 
> This is the original file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a couple snapshots of it ready to be sent out:
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE



What a lovely card!  Now if only I could design something like that for my scrapbook


----------



## Funball

uneekstylez said:


> So, our Christmas cards finally made it to their recipients! So, now I'm sharing them with everyone! They're printed on Pearl paper...that's why it's a bit sparkly.
> 
> This is the original file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a couple snapshots of it ready to be sent out:
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE


 
Ok who did your cards? Who was the photographer?  That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I haven't posted anything Christmasy since my short November trip.  So I am going to make up for lost time now!

I actually just started plucking things at random, but I had so many shots I wasn't even sure what to pick.  I could probably fill up another Christmas thread with all the photos I took.

We'll start with these -
























Aha!  What is this I see?  Could it be a hidden tree?  I do see two or three!  A Tree Quest score for ME!!!  (Suddenly I am talking like Im in a Dr. Seuss story.)


----------



## Sherry E

Continuing on...


----------



## Sherry E

And even more....
























































































































Nightmare Before Christmas tree:


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now that is a lot of pictures Sherry. You easily beat me for the most pictures on the Holiday decorations at the DLR.  I like all of them and have not seen some of them during my trip last month. All the garlands, ornaments, wreaths, trees, treats, etc. pictures are very clear and great.

Bravo on the smallest Holiday details on each of your photos.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Now that is a lot of pictures Sherry. You easily beat me for the most pictures on the Holiday decorations at the DLR.  I like all of them and have not seen some of them during my trip last month. All the garlands, ornaments, wreaths, trees, treats, etc. pictures are very clear and great.
> 
> Bravo on the smallest Holiday details on each of your photos.



Thank you, Bret!  I think I have enough to post whenever the thread hits a slow period!!

Yes, I was all up in the details of everything!  I was crawling around, over, behind, under and above anyone who was blocking me from getting to the trees and the window displays!!  One guy moved out of my way a couple of times (I didn't ask him to, but he saw how determined I was to get the shots).  I still didn't get everything I wanted to get on camera - I missed a lot - but I got a lot more than I have in the past.

Bret, You have all the wonderful WDW photos as well as the DLR photos, so that's a huge advantage too!  And you said you are probably going to be making another DLR trip in January, right?  More photos!!


----------



## Funball

Ok well I guess sherry wins the tree quest and wreath quest. Everyone else can stop trying! LOL 

WOW sherry, *that* is a lot of photos!!!! _Dang!!!!    _

The shots are really clear though.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Bret!  I think I have enough to post whenever the thread hits a slow period!!
> 
> Yes, I was all up in the details of everything!  I was crawling around, over, behind, under and above anyone who was blocking me from getting to the trees and the window displays!!  One guy moved out of my way a couple of times (I didn't ask him to, but he saw how determined I was to get the shots).  I still didn't get everything I wanted to get on camera - I missed a lot - but I got a lot more than I have in the past.
> 
> Bret, You have all the wonderful WDW photos as well as the DLR photos, so that's a huge advantage too!  And you said you are probably going to be making another DLR trip in January, right?  More photos!!



Every small details that you did on your camera was very good and you did almost everything you did to get a good picture of the Holiday decorations.

Thanks for keeping track of my TR and I did took over 2500 pictures during my WDW trip. That includes Universal Orlando Islands of Adventure & DTD. As you know, I don't post all the pics on my flickr since some of them are bad and not as interesting as the other pictures.

Yes, I am going back to DL next month since I am working in Bakersfield during a Anime Convention. While it was only about 3 hours from DL to Bakersfield, I thought it would nice to do a quick trip to DL and than work in Bakersfield. When I am there at DL it is all about the pictures and RDCT fireworks. I am very looking forward to see RDCT again.

I am kind of mad already when someone hit my car on the side of the road. I parked my car right next to a store and went inside and than all of a sudden I heard a loud noise and saw that my car alarm went off. I than saw my front of my car and it has a hole in the bumper. I heard from another person that it was a hit and run. The truck that hit my car ran off. I was mad about that and all of a sudden when I am excited to go to DL next month and than it turns out to be a miserable day.


----------



## KCmike

Kudos Sherry!!


----------



## uneekstylez

amamax2, JH87, funatdisney, Disgram23kids, Flitterific, & Funball:
Thanks for the kind words! I love the card too! I've been sooo excited about them since I got them and I couldn't wait til everyone got theirs in the mail! I did the photos as well as the design. I used a tripod and the camera timer. You'd think I woulda learned from last year's family photos and gotten myself a remote for the camera, but no...totally forgot again!

AND OMG! We LOOOOVE Disney at Christmastime. It was our first time going to Disneyland during the Hoildays. DH loved it so much, he's thinking of going every December!!!

But not on Christmas Eve. Disney has an article about this couple that has gone to Disneyland every Christmas Eve for the last 45 years! Crazy! Here's the link if anyone wants to read it:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...secutive-christmas-eves-at-disneyland-resort/

And Sherry...WOW! I'm loving your detail photos at Disneyland! It's making me miss being there sooo much that I wanna drop everything and just go back. LOL! I love the NBC tree. Where was that at?


----------



## Sherry E

uneekstylez said:


> amamax2, JH87, funatdisney, Disgram23kids, Flitterific, & Funball:
> Thanks for the kind words! I love the card too! I've been sooo excited about them since I got them and I couldn't wait til everyone got theirs in the mail! I did the photos as well as the design. I used a tripod and the camera timer. You'd think I woulda learned from last year's family photos and gotten myself a remote for the camera, but no...totally forgot again!
> 
> AND OMG! We LOOOOVE Disney at Christmastime. It was our first time going to Disneyland during the Hoildays. DH loved it so much, he's thinking of going every December!!!
> 
> But not on Christmas Eve. Disney has an article about this couple that has gone to Disneyland every Christmas Eve for the last 45 years! Crazy! Here's the link if anyone wants to read it:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...secutive-christmas-eves-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> And Sherry...WOW! I'm loving your detail photos at Disneyland! It's making me miss being there sooo much that I wanna drop everything and just go back. LOL! I love the NBC tree. Where was that at?



uneekstylez - I loved your Christmas cards too!  Very clever and creative!!  What a great idea to do that.

Thank you for the compliment!  That's the thing about these Christmas threads.  Whether you have never been to DLR during the season at all, perhaps haven't been there in a long while, or, maybe even just returned from a holiday trip there, everyone's photos do a good job of making us want to head right back there or get there ASAP!!  I find that happens a lot.  As much as I have seen, there is always more stuff to see in others' photos, and it makes me want to get back for the holidays ASAP.

The Nightmare Before Christmas tree was in World of Disney, on top of a display shelf or rack with NBC things.  I almost walked past it because it didn't stand out as a 'tree' given that it was black and it just kind of blended in to the surroundings.  But I did a double take and realized what it was!


And thank you Bret, Sara and Mike for the comments.

Bret, I hope you get your car situation straightened out and that insurance will handle it.  But I know it's a pain to have to deal with a damaged car in the middle of the holidays and in between Disney trips.


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics Sherry. I really enjoyed them and am looking forward to some more. 

I have an idea that might be fun for when the thread needs to be bumped. Maybe have a game where someone posts a picture from somewhere in DLR, and we try to guess where it was taken. May add some interest in the slow times.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry,

Well, I knew it would be worth waiting for your trip and your pictures!  They are fabulous!!!  

Almost every single one is something I did not see when we were there - and while I didn't make it to every corner of the DLR, I was in some of the same places, but still didn't see those details (or in some cases - big items, lol).  It truly amazes me that so many of us can go to DL, and then post pictures, and have them be of different things. 

I love the "Bow Quest."  And all the trees you found - you did the Quest proud!  

Keep 'em coming - I can't wait to see more.


----------



## amamax2

lapdwife said:


> I finally got to use my new camera at night!



Great shot!!





KCmike said:


>




Beautiful as always, Mike!



mvf-m11c said:


> I am kind of mad already when someone hit my car on the side of the road. I parked my car right next to a store and went inside and than all of a sudden I heard a loud noise and saw that my car alarm went off. I than saw my front of my car and it has a hole in the bumper. I heard from another person that it was a hit and run. The truck that hit my car ran off. I was mad about that and all of a sudden when I am excited to go to DL next month and than it turns out to be a miserable day


[/QUOTE].

Bret,

That is terrible!  I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Well, I knew it would be worth waiting for your trip and your pictures!  They are fabulous!!!
> 
> Almost every single one is something I did not see when we were there - and while I didn't make it to every corner of the DLR, I was in some of the same places, but still didn't see those details (or in some cases - big items, lol).  It truly amazes me that so many of us can go to DL, and then post pictures, and have them be of different things.
> 
> I love the "Bow Quest."  And all the trees you found - you did the Quest proud!
> 
> Keep 'em coming - I can't wait to see more.



Bow Quest!!  That's a quest I hadn't even thought of before I started taking the pictures.  It was an impromptu quest!!

Thank you so much for the compliments, amamax2!  I figured I'd better hurry and get something in this thread before everyone forgot me.  But I have soooooooo many other photos I will be posting, either here or in the TR.  I was sneaking behind people, and crawling into spaces between people and window displays to get photos.  I got all the standard stuff that we all have - like the NOS and IASWH wreaths.  But I was really trying to find something different, or get a few new angles (like the one of the sun and the wreath outside of PPH) to show here.  I can use the other stuff as filler later on, when we are all trying to bump the thread.

It really is amazing how there are so many things to see.  And everyone's perspectives and ideas are interesting!  As many photos as I took, I also missed so many areas.  I did not even get to A Bug's Land, and I didn't spend nearly enough time in DCA.  I was all over ToonTown, NOS, Main Street, the Round-Up and by IASWH, but I still missed out on soooooo many things.  I went into all 3 hotels and I'm sure I still missed trees ad wreaths - and bows!!  I missed so many trees and wreaths in DL.  And while I saw two sets of carolers at the GCH - one set by the tree and one set in the hallway - I never got to sit down and enjoy the carolers with a cup of cocoa!  Where does the time go?  I was busy the entire trip, and yet I missed so many things!!

I also took deejdigsdis' lead (she her TR) and started snapping light fixtures and lamps here and there - Lamp Quest!!

There is simply just not enough time to get pictures of everything.  I think I need at least a solid 4 days totally by myself to get _most_ of what I want to get. But I enjoyed having the 'friend days,' too.  I don't know what my holiday plans will be for 2011, but if I head back to DLR, I hope to add more nights.  Not to mention the fact that I loved my PPH room (awesome view) and I loved having it all to myself!!  I think I was better rested and got more sleep on this DLR trip than any of my previous DLR trips - simply because I had the room to myself and didn't have to worry about waking anyone up or being awakened by anyone else!!



Liza - we could do that (post photos and have people guess the location), but they would have to be holiday photos (in keeping with this thread).  

We can also continue to do what we have been doing and just post more holiday photos of DLR when the thread gets slow, or when it's time to bump.  I also have to go back and fll in the posts on the first page with info, ToC, etc.  I have a feeling that between amamax2, Bret, Sara, Mike, Jazz, you, Flitterific, lapdwife, myself and all of the other wonderful contributors, we probably have tons more to share during those slower times.  Heck, what I posted here was just a sampling!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Awesome photos, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Awesome photos, Sherry!



Thank you, Halloweenqueen!  I guess we just missed each other at Goofy's Kitchen on 12/12!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

My daughter and I had a great trip, but I doubt my friend will return to Disney anytime soon.  Her son didn't like riding the rides, only watching them.  It was frustrating at times.  Luckily I took everyone's advice and went and did most of the trip on my own.  I think my friend appreciated taking the park at her own pace.  And we enjoyed meeting up for meals or events.  And having our own room allowed us freedom.  My daughter and I were at the gates at 6:30am for breakfast with Minnie, while she and her son could sleep until ten.  It worked for everyone. 

One thing I have to vent though....who breaks new shoes to DL?  I told her about all the walking, yet she brings new shoes for herself and her son.  Their feet were miserable the entire time.  She bought more bandaids than I bought treats!  And my daughter and I munched the days away!  

While we had a good time at Goofys, my poor friend spent most of it trying to coax her son out of the bathroom.  We didn't do any character meets in the park and my daughter and I did Minnie's on our own.  We soon discovered that her son was TERRIFIED of the characters.  He panicked when he saw the character for the picture and she took him into the bathroom.  When they made it to the table both were very unhappy.  Then he had to deal with the characters coming by the tables.  He would scream or dive under the tablecloth.  I was surprised, but the characters were so compassionate that they didn't push interaction with him.


I LOVED the time I spent with my youngest.  She loved leading the way and riding her favorites.  It was a special time I'll always cherish and hope to make a regular thing.  

I'm taking my older girls next month.  I'm so happy  Allegiant opened cheap fares for my hometown.  I have to make good use of my AP!


----------



## Funball

Oh no don’t worry sherry its been rainy here and I havnt been to DLR in a week or so and I also have had a bad, bad cold that has made its way to my chest  gotta love chest congestion!! So I have no new photos just yet and probably won’t for a while..but hail to KCmike and you!! And brett sorry about your car dude!!

But a bow quest.. amamax2 now your just adding quest’s !! RFLOL 


i want to add a  "fudge quest" yes, now all photos of fudge from the parks is also needed..


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Aha!  What is this I see?  Could it be a hidden tree?  I do see two or three!  A Tree Quest score for ME!!!  (Suddenly I am talking like Im in a Dr. Seuss story.)





Sherry you are funny.  I often do this in my scrapbooks so I laughed out loud.  I am loving the tree quest.  I will be back in DL in exactly one year today.  We have baked gingerbread biscuits today, watched the home movie of our last trip and listened to our Disney Holiday Christmas favourites CD. Keep the magic coming everyone, and a merry christmas to all.


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> My daughter and I had a great trip, but I doubt my friend will return to Disney anytime soon.  Her son didn't like riding the rides, only watching them.  It was frustrating at times.  Luckily I took everyone's advice and went and did most of the trip on my own.  I think my friend appreciated taking the park at her own pace.  And we enjoyed meeting up for meals or events.  And having our own room allowed us freedom.  My daughter and I were at the gates at 6:30am for breakfast with Minnie, while she and her son could sleep until ten.  It worked for everyone.
> 
> One thing I have to vent though....who breaks new shoes to DL?  I told her about all the walking, yet she brings new shoes for herself and her son.  Their feet were miserable the entire time.  She bought more bandaids than I bought treats!  And my daughter and I munched the days away!
> 
> While we had a good time at Goofys, my poor friend spent most of it trying to coax her son out of the bathroom.  We didn't do any character meets in the park and my daughter and I did Minnie's on our own.  We soon discovered that her son was TERRIFIED of the characters.  He panicked when he saw the character for the picture and she took him into the bathroom.  When they made it to the table both were very unhappy.  Then he had to deal with the characters coming by the tables.  He would scream or dive under the tablecloth.  I was surprised, but the characters were so compassionate that they didn't push interaction with him.
> 
> 
> I LOVED the time I spent with my youngest.  She loved leading the way and riding her favorites.  It was a special time I'll always cherish and hope to make a regular thing.
> 
> I'm taking my older girls next month.  I'm so happy  Allegiant opened cheap fares for my hometown.  I have to make good use of my AP!



Halloweenqueen - I'm glad you had a good time, but that's awful that your friend's son reacted so badly to characters (and rides),  Poor thing!  I guess - given that I don't have kids - I always assume kids will be thrilled and curious about giant fuzzy characters.  It never occurs to me that they might be terrified.  It's a good thing you didn't have them with you at Minnie & Friends, where there are more characters than at Goofy's.

Disneyland is such a wondrous, magical place for kids and it's so sad when there is the occasional child who is afraid of lots of things and cannot fully enjoy it.  I feel bad for them because they don't know what they're missing and how much fun they will likely have in a few years, when they outgrow the fear.

Yes, wearing brand new shoes to DLR without having broken them in is just silly. That is just Blister City, waiting to happen!  It's tough on even the most seasoned walkers and the most in-shape people with well-worn shoes to be tromping all around DLR for several days on end.  It's exhausting and feet get tired.  So add any kind of disadvantage into the mix - like brand new shoes - and you are just asking to be miserable!!

I'm glad you get to go back soon.  I must say that this past trip was one of the most rewarding trips I have had to DLR for the holidays.  I did a little bit of everything - got in some rides, did a little PhotoPass, took lots of my own photos, spent lots of alone time, spent time with friends, ate some treats, did a character meal, ate some delicious spaghetti (at Storytellers), and got some good rest (even though I was still exhausted at the end of it all).  I could easily go back to DLR tomorrow if it were possible, and start another round of photos (of the areas I didn't catch the last time).  But, alas, I think I will wait to head back to DLR later in the year, and hopefully make another multi-day Christmas trip.  I want to see if I can manage a 4-night/5-day trip next time, with any luck!!




Funball said:


> Oh no dont worry sherry its been rainy here and I havnt been to DLR in a week or so and I also have had a bad, bad cold that has made its way to my chest  gotta love chest congestion!! So I have no new photos just yet and probably wont for a while..but hail to KCmike and you!! And brett sorry about your car dude!!
> 
> But a bow quest.. amamax2 now your just adding quests !! RFLOL
> 
> 
> i want to add a  "fudge quest" yes, now all photos of fudge from the parks is also needed..



Sara, you are not kidding about the rain!  It has been almost non-stop rain for the last few days.  My stupid phone went out because of the rain (I think that's the reason).  I am just now getting over a cold, BUT it was not as bad as the ones I usually get, or as bad as what you have!  I know how fun chest congestion can be!  Luckily, I avoided that this time and the cold stayed in my head!  But I feel for you because that stuff wears you out.

I don't doubt that you will make it back to DLR soon and probably get photos of the last of the decorations for this year, as we sadly seem them removed one by one.

And Fudge Quest!!  That's too funny.


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> Aha!  What is this I see?  Could it be a hidden tree?  I do see two or three!  A Tree Quest score for ME!!!  (Suddenly I am talking like Im in a Dr. Seuss story.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry you are funny.  I often do this in my scrapbooks so I laughed out loud.  I am loving the tree quest.  I will be back in DL in exactly one year today.  We have baked gingerbread biscuits today, watched the home movie of our last trip and listened to our Disney Holiday Christmas favourites CD. Keep the magic coming everyone, and a merry christmas to all.



areweindisneyyet - I guess we all have a bit of a Dr. Seuss side to us!!

Well, hurry up with that next DLR holiday trip (one year from today) - we need another round of your photos!!  

And who knows what awaits us next year (even though DCA will probably be void of any trace of the holiday season)?  Maybe next year will be the year for the Christmas party we expect will happen?

That sounds like a wonderful holiday-time thing to do - bake gingerbread treats, watch home movies of DLR trips and listen to Disney Christmas music!!  





You know, I forgot to mention this before, but when I was at DLR on 12/12, my friend and I stopped to get PhotoPass pictures by the Golden Gate Bridge.  We were chatting with the photographer about how everything is coming down and DCA will look very different in another year or year and a half.

As we said our goodbyes to the photographer, I said "Happy Holidays" to her.  Now, the holiday I grew up celebrating is Christmas, but many people do not celebrate that holiday so I do not say "Merry Christmas" most of the time.  I say "Happy Holidays" because it can also include New Year's and any other holiday that falls in November/December.  Happy Holidays sort of encompasses the whole holiday season and not just one particular day.

As my friend and I walked away, we heard a guy's voice - I assume he had stepped up to have his photo taken after we had ours done - mutter in a snarky voice, "Merry Christmas."  It was like he was correcting me and trying to force Christmas into the situation.

Anyway, I just thought it was interesting. Again, Christmas is the holiday I celebrate, but it is not for everyone so I always try to be cautious about what I say.  I guess that one guy didn't like it!


----------



## amamax2

Halloweenqueen said:


> My daughter and I had a great trip, but I doubt my friend will return to Disney anytime soon.



Soooo very glad you did your own thing - I remember all the discussion beforehand about your friend.  It's too bad she had such a miserable time, but I am glad you were able to have a good time with you daughter.



Funball said:


> gotta love chest congestion!!



Sara, use Vicks vapor rub!  It's the best. I love the smell and it so helps with the chest congestion.




> But a bow quest.. amamax2 now your just adding quests !! RFLOL
> 
> 
> i want to add a  "fudge quest" yes, now all photos of fudge from the parks is also needed..



  With so many pictures, what else could it be?   

PS Have you read Sherry's TR?  She has a whole list of quests that she says people are doing.  I don't even know _HOW_ *I* was suddenly involved in the Tree Quest when it first came up...but my DH & kids really got into the Bathroom Sign Quest we started this trip.  (Go figure...boys + bathrooms..who woulda thunk it?  )

And yes indeedy, Fudge Quest 2011 sounds like a winner, Sara.


----------



## Funball

Fudge quest 2011? No  no no I mean  fudge quest 2010..someone has to be at the  parks right now that can take 900 photos of fudge( and post all 900 photos).. come on people take one for the team!!   

Yeah sherry your right, aint no way between now and new years eve I am even setting foot in DL gates.im not that crazy! You all will just have to wait for my photographic talents to emerge after xmas and newyears!


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> With so many pictures, what else could it be?
> 
> *PS Have you read Sherry's TR? She has a whole list of quests that she says people are doing*.


 

but are they doing a water fountain(the drinking kind) quest.. do you know that one?  it's where you take a photo of *EVERY* water fountain that you see at both parks and downtown disney.... parking structure counts also... well i was just thinking that after the holidays that would be a good quest ..


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Funball said:


> Fudge quest 2011? No  no no I mean  fudge quest 2010..someone has to be at the  parks right now that can take 900 photos of fudge( and post all 900 photos).. come on people take one for the team!!
> 
> Yeah sherry your right, aint no way between now and new years eve I am even setting foot in DL gates.im not that crazy! You all will just have to wait for my photographic talents to emerge after xmas and newyears!



I am up for FUDGE QUEST 2011, Photos and taste tests for sure!!!!

I drove to my nearest Starbucks (2hours away) for a Gingerbread latte last weekend.  It is so not a hot Christmas here this year and the weather does feel like a wintery Christmas.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> areweindisneyyet - I guess we all have a bit of a Dr. Seuss side to us!!
> 
> Well, hurry up with that next DLR holiday trip (one year from today) - we need another round of your photos!!
> 
> And who knows what awaits us next year (even though DCA will probably be void of any trace of the holiday season)?  Maybe next year will be the year for the Christmas party we expect will happen?
> 
> That sounds like a wonderful holiday-time thing to do - bake gingerbread treats, watch home movies of DLR trips and listen to Disney Christmas music!!




A Christmas Party sounds wonderful.  At the moment there are eight of us travelling for this family Christmas extravaganza... it might drop by 2.  Each day the girls have a new first ride for the trip..   DD2 who was too short for California Screamin but is now more than tall enough is going with that.  

We have bought forward the Europe part of our holiday making two trips so we get a pretaste of Disney at DLP in April.  We are telling the girls on Christmas morning.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, everyone.  It was difficult to speak up, but it was so worth it.  I knew it was turning bad fast our first morning together.  My daughter's friend kept asking for bumper cars and I made the mistake of telling him about the ones in Bugsland.  Of course DCA didn't open for another two hours and he just stood still, demanding we go.  I knew he liked Pirates so I suggested the ride to kill some time.

He hated it.  He just wanted bumper cars, so we left a wonderful morning at DL and waited for DCA to open.   I knew then it wasn't going to work out touring together.  We parted company after lunch and made plans to meet at Blue Bayou for our dinner reservations.  

She arrived 20 minutes late with tears in her eyes.  She complained throughout the meal how she HATED Disney...can't imagine why people would like it...too dark...too crowded...not enough to do...etc.

Though I was sad to hear it, I realize that Disney is a different kind of vacation.  It isn't for everyone and that's just fine.  More for the rest of us that see the beauty and magic.

I told her to sleep in and we would try it again on Saturday.  My daughter and I enjoyed the morning and met them in the afternoon.  We had a wonderful time until the tour...but that's another story. 


I'm going in January because the flight hours change so the kids would have to miss school if we did it February onward.  After this quick trip we will not return until our annual Halloween trip.  

I love the holidays at Disney, but for me nothing beats Halloween Dis-style!


----------



## amamax2

Funball said:


> but are they doing a water fountain(the drinking kind) quest.. do you know that one?



Are you pulling my leg on this one, Sara?  I haven't heard of it...are the drinking fountains different?



areweindisneyyet said:


> I am up for FUDGE QUEST 2011, Photos and taste tests for sure!!!!



We have a taker!  We need a Quest superthread.  



areweindisneyyet said:


> We have bought forward the Europe part of our holiday making two trips so we get a pretaste of Disney at DLP in April.  We are telling the girls on Christmas morning.



Have you been to DLP before?  We went a few years ago and my kids LOVED it - they constantly talk about wanting to go back.



Halloweenqueen said:


> We had a wonderful time until the tour...but that's another story.




Halloweenqueen, you cannot just leave off with this statement...we need to hear this story as well.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks amamax2!!!

Today's installment.  Can you believe Christmas is almost here???


----------



## areweindisneyyet

amamax2 said:


> We have a taker!  We need a Quest superthread.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to DLP before?  We went a few years ago and my kids LOVED it - they constantly talk about wanting to go back.



Any excuse for a quest - Fudge it shall be.  We haven't been to DLP before so am very excited.  The girls will be 11 & 9  on this trip and they are sure to be very excited when they find out on Saturday morning.   They think we are going in November on our way to DL for Christmas ...  I love a new surprise.


----------



## Funball

fudg quest 2011.. allright i can do play...RFLOl

and yes i was joking about the drinking fountain photo quest..RFLOL


----------



## Funball

but amamax2 is on to something.. after xmas maybe we can set up a quest super thread of different quests. like a fudge quest ...


----------



## Pjimmeyer

THIS is the thread I was looking for!  

We normally do an early to mid December trip to WDW to celebrate our anniversary (just got back from a fantastic trip), but for 2011 we are going to change things up and hit DLR from about 12/6 to 12/12 or so.  We have been to Disneyland 5 or 6 times but never in December, so I have lots of catching up to do.  This thread and part 1 should provide plenty of reading over the next few days.


----------



## Funball




----------



## SeansMom

Three great things from our recent trip...

Gingerbread:  We were in the parks the 10th-15th, and I was happy to find big, fat, soft gingerbread cookies at Market House on Main street.  They were so yummy, I think I ate three or four of them!  Anyway, I know there was earlier talk of soft vs. crisp, so thought I'd report on this find .  Also, Market House had meds "behind the counter" and we were able to buy cough syrup.  You have to ask, and it costs about 25% more than Target, but saves time in a big way.  The first aid station has a list of all the products available at Market House (how cool is that!?!)

Tote:  I don't know if they'll have any left, but stores had a really cute tote in either red or blue with a reasonable minimum purchase.  I think it was about $12.00.  Fun tote, but if you're practical you won't like the no pockets/no closures.  They also had a throw, Mickey design of some type.

The Big Thunder Ranch BBQ was fun; the stage was decorated for Christmas and we caught the entire performance.  Best money for two teens with the all you can eat.  The beans and coleslaw were really delicious, and the boys seemed to enjoy the ribs (I don't do pork so I'll take their word!)


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Well, as I mentioned before we are tentatively planning 12/6 to 12/12 of next December.  With my initial research it sounded like this would be a relatively down time crowd wise, but after reading some of this years reports I am beginning to worry.

Some of our favorite things to do at WDW close to Christmas are the dinner package for Candlelight Processional at Epcot...wishes dessert party at tomorrowland station...dinner package for Fantasmic and the hard-ticket MVMChristmas Party.

I'm trying to figure out the equivalents as well as the offerings that are unique to DLR.  So far here is what I come up with:

There is a Candlelight Processional at DL...but I am unclear on the details.  Is there a reserved seating area?

Am I to understand that there is a dessert party and reserved viewing area associated with Fantasmic that you can book?

There is no hard-ticket Christmas party where they clear out the day guests and require separate paid admission?

I've seen a Holiday Tour mentioned.  Is this something you can book in advance?

I've also seen reference to the Reindeer Roundup near BTMRR and freshly made candy canes at the candy shop on main street.

Finally, is there a dinner package with a reserved area associated with World of Color?

Any details I am missing on these or anything else anyone might want to suggest would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

ok I have been lurking on this thread but 2 days before our trip I want to clarify the current quests

Trees
Wreaths
Lamps
Bows 
Fudge

Did I miss anything?
Our familys personal photo quest will be CLOCKS...that way when I do my TR I will have a handy photographic timeline. 

Thanks for all the info I have gleaned from this thread hopefully when we return I will have some stuff to contribute about the last week of December,


----------



## funatdisney

TheColtonsMom said:


> Our familys personal photo quest will be CLOCKS...that way when I do my TR I will have a handy photographic timeline.



What a great idea! I have got to learn where all the clocks are in the park to be sure to use this great tip in the future.

Thanks, Sherri.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Pjimmeyer said:


> Well, as I mentioned before we are tentatively planning 12/6 to 12/12 of next December.  With my initial research it sounded like this would be a relatively down time crowd wise, but after reading some of this years reports I am beginning to worry.
> 
> Some of our favorite things to do at WDW close to Christmas are the dinner package for Candlelight Processional at Epcot...wishes dessert party at tomorrowland station...dinner package for Fantasmic and the hard-ticket MVMChristmas Party.
> 
> *The CP is only for one weekend, for two nights.  It is held on Main Street, no packages are available.*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the equivalents as well as the offerings that are unique to DLR.  So far here is what I come up with:
> 
> There is a Candlelight Processional at DL...but I am unclear on the details.  Is there a reserved seating area?
> 
> *No*
> 
> Am I to understand that there is a dessert party and reserved viewing area associated with Fantasmic that you can book?
> 
> *Yes, 30 days in advance, $60 dessert tray with reserved seating.*
> 
> There is no hard-ticket Christmas party where they clear out the day guests and require separate paid admission?
> 
> *No, but there are rumors this could change next year.  DL might have a hard ticket Christmas party.*
> 
> I've seen a Holiday Tour mentioned.  Is this something you can book in advance?
> 
> *Yes, a two and half hour tour which includes front of line access to HM and IASW.  You tour the entire park and learn about holiday traditions around the world and in DL.  Then you have reserved seating for the holiday parade.  It's $64.*
> 
> I've also seen reference to the Reindeer Roundup near BTMRR and freshly made candy canes at the candy shop on main street.
> 
> *Reindeer Roundup reminds me of some of the offerings at Fort Wilderness.  It is a quaint, country Christmas atmosphere where you can meet Santa, his reindeer, and other animals.  You can do crafts and eat a BBQ meal like what is offered at Hoop.*
> 
> 
> Finally, is there a dinner package with a reserved area associated with World of Color?
> 
> *Yes, picnic lunches are offered online for $15, which gives you a fastpass for a reserved section of WOC.  There is also a dinner package available at two restaurants at California Adventure.  They include access to the reserved section.  There are no seats for WOC, standing only.  The dinner packages are about $40.*
> 
> Any details I am missing on these or anything else anyone might want to suggest would be GREATLY appreciated.



*We are long time WDW visitors that moved to the west coast and have discovered the beauty and charm of DL.  I would highly recommend going to DL during the holidays, but have to warn how insanely busy it can get.  DL doesn't handle the crowds as well at MK.  I would recommend going during the week, if you can.  We went for a long weekend a couple of weeks ago and had a terrific time, but would pull the kids out of school for a couple of days to enjoy less crowds.  The decorations are gorgeous, especially in the New Orleans section.  DL offers a holiday overlay for HM and IASW that are well worth a visit alone.  They also decorate the facade of IASW and although it isn't as grand as Osborne lights, it is incredibly beautiful.  *


*We have fallen in love with DL.  I love the convenience of having everything within walking distance.  We save so much stress and time not dealing with buses.  I think DL is so much more beautiful than MK.  I miss Epcot, but DL is a worthy alternative to a big WDW visit*.


----------



## Funball

You did miss one important tip—the picnic meals for WOC have to be done online to purchase one, you cannot walk up and purchase one. it does say that on the website for Disneyland in the world of color info…



> Same Day Picnic Purchase
> Sorry, orders must be placed in advance online; same day and phone orders are not accepted. Picnic meals with tickets to the second showtime are available for walk-up purchase, subject to availability, at the Sonoma Terrace located at the Golden Vine Winery between 11:30 a.m. and 9:00 p.m.



WOC PICNIC INFO


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I did.


----------



## Sherry E

One thing affects another - it's like a big snowball!  Here's why:

There is also a rumor that the Candlelight Processional will move over to California Adventure - possibly as early as next year, and possibly after all the work is finished in DCA.  Of course, it's not set in stone yet, but that was a valid rumor.  

If the CP does move to DCA and out of DL, my thinking has always been that they will put something else in DL to have as a signature event to fill the void of the CP - and a Very Merry Christmas Party would be a perfect idea, based on the popularity of the Halloween party.  Recent rumors of a possible Christmas party seem to support what I think will happen.

Now if the Christmas party comes to fruition in Disneyland, this will mean that things like fireworks, snow and probably the parade could suddenly become party exclusives, requiring a separate ticket.  I think people will raise a huge fuss about this if it happens, as these things have gone on for years as part of the regular holiday activities.  To have them suddenly taken away and stuck in a separate paid event will be very controversial.  But it could happen.

And if the holiday parade becomes an exclusive part of a Christmas party, then that will change the activities included in the Holiday Tour!!  The Tour would suddenly have no parade - because the parade would have to be kept exclusive to the party, most likely.  I think the schedule of the tour would have to change as well, making sure that none of the later tours overlapped with any party nights.  Whether or not they would add something else into the tour to fill the void of the parade or just leave a hole in the tour's agenda is another story. But many tour participants will be unhappy, as one of the perks is to have the seats for the parade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Now if the Christmas party comes to fruition in Disneyland, this will mean that things like fireworks, snow and probably the parade could suddenly become party exclusives, requiring a separate ticket.  I think people will raise a huge fuss about this if it happens, as these things have gone on for years as part of the regular holiday activities.  To have them suddenly taken away and stuck in a separate paid event will be very controversial.  But it could happen.
> 
> And if the holiday parade becomes an exclusive part of a Christmas party, then that will change the activities included in the Holiday Tour!!  The Tour would suddenly have no parade - because the parade would have to be kept exclusive to the party, most likely.  I think the schedule of the tour would have to change as well, making sure that none of the later tours overlapped with any party nights.  Whether or not they would add something else into the tour to fill the void of the parade or just leave a hole in the tour's agenda is another story. But many tour participants will be unhappy, as one of the perks is to have the seats for the parade.



When I was at WDW during MVMCP, it was good exclusive party but paying for another ticket to see Holiday Wishes, Celebrate the Season stage show, A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas show and MOUaC parade just seems alot to some people. I thought it was okay for the price just for 8 hours in the park. The hot cocoa and holiday cookies are nice. Some of the ride times are long even during the party. If DL is going to do a exclusive party just like MHP, TDA has to show better activities just like MVMCP to convince guests to show up for the party. It would be disappointing to see DLR follow WDW MVMCP and make the Holiday events at DL exclusively for the ticket holders.

It would be even more disappointing if the Holiday tour does not come with the reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. That is one of the reason why I did the tour last year was the reserved seating for the parade.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## amamax2

I think every time a thread starts with.."I am thinking of going to DL for Christmas time.." we post this picture in the hopes that next year it will be empty.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

amamax2 said:


> I think every time a thread starts with.."I am thinking of going to DL for Christmas time.." we post this picture in the hopes that next year it will be empty.



sorry


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I think I'm probably one of the few who would welcome a hard ticket DL Christmas party.  I love the idea of smaller crowds.  The halloween party was lovely, I would say almost as good as WDW.  They just need to create a parade as good as Boo to You!  The Halloween party was definately worth it.  

I think WOC is going to morph into holiday themes as a substitute for evening "free" activities for AP.  

The parties are too good a money maker for Disney.


----------



## scrappinbear78

So I have TONS and TONS of catching up to do, but I thought I would drop in to say HI!  I have been watching our local news and have heard about the miserable weather that has been going on in California...has it been raining like crazy at DL as well?  As I watch the news and see how miserable the weather is right now, I am really glad that our trip was pushed off until next year.  If we would have gone this year and it was pouring the entire time we were there it would have been horrible.  Since this is probably going to be our one and only trip there, I would HATE to have to spend it stuck in the hotel.  I know we can't perdict what next year will bring, but it is highly unlikly that next year will be the same.  I feel bad for those that went this year and it may be their only trip...I hope, if the weather was horrible, that they were able to get a little bit of time in the parks where they were not misserable.  

I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas and remember the true meaning of CHRISTmas.  Also, hold your family close and be thankful for each and everyone of your family members in this day.  With employment issues, high foreclosure rates, and people struggling to put food on their tables...lets be thankful that we not only have each other, but we have a nice warm place to sleep.  Have a wonderful weekend and great time with your family and friends.


----------



## funatdisney

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think I'm probably one of the few who would welcome a hard ticket DL Christmas party.  I love the idea of smaller crowds.  The halloween party was lovely, I would say almost as good as WDW.  They just need to create a parade as good as Boo to You!  The Halloween party was definately worth it.



I agree! The Boo to You parade was one of the best parades we have ever seen. MHP is missing that one great element that WDW has.




Halloweenqueen said:


> I think WOC is going to morph into holiday themes as a substitute for evening "free" activities for AP.



I think you have something there. Last Oct we stayed  3 days in one of the DVC rooms that faced DCA. We had the pleasure of observing them play around with the new Tron segment that was added to the WOC. For two nights we had wayward blue laser lights streaming into our room as they tried different effects to come up with the final piece. By the third night they had the segment finished and were practicing seeming it into the WOC with music. It wouldn't take them long to come up with a Halloween or Christmas WOC.


----------



## amamax2

Pjimmeyer said:


> sorry



Oh Pjimmeyer,

I did not mean you or any one else who is asking about Christmas time!!!!!  I am absolutely mortified if someone took it that way.

I was trying to be funny because that picture shows such HUGE crowds, I just cannot believe all the people there that day.  I was just joking that if we show that picture around enough, maybe we can scare everyone else away and keep it just for us (you included).  

But absolutely you should go - it is beautiful and worth the crowds.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Oh Pjimmeyer,
> 
> I did not mean you or any one else who is asking about Christmas time!!!!!  I am absolutely mortified if someone took it that way.
> 
> I was trying to be funny because that picture shows such HUGE crowds, I just cannot believe all the people there that day.  I was just joking that if we show that picture around enough, maybe we can scare everyone else away and keep it just for us (you included).
> 
> But absolutely you should go - it is beautiful and worth the crowds.



I knew exactly what you meant, amamax2!!  I hope Pjimmeyer got the joke!  Do anything we can to keep those 'other' folks (not the ones on the Christams threads!) away from DLR during the season.  If anyone is curious or interested enough to subscribe to the holiday threads, then they _should_ go to DLR during the holidays and experience it!!  We're here to inform and share!

So, along those lines....I must tell all the 'other' people not on this thread that the GCH lobby experience is a waste of time and not worth it...too crowded.  Stay far, far away.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, scrappinbear78!!!!  I'm glad to see you are sticking with us in this thread.  I hope you've had a chance to get caught up on all the latest photos!


----------



## jdisnut

I'm a little scared of these crowds! I'm actually on the plane as we speak heading to SNA. Can't believe it!


----------



## Sherry E

jdisnut said:


> I'm a little scared of these crowds! I'm actually on the plane as we speak heading to SNA. Can't believe it!



Have fun, jdisnut!!

It is supposed to rain a bit (though not like the rain we had this week) in the next couple of days.  That may keep a few people away...maybe.  But it will be very, very crowded - I think that is inevitable.  From what we have heard, it was still pretty crowded even in the rain this week.  It's going to be a Magic Morning every day except for Wednesday, through next week, so there will be lots of folks getting jump starts on their days if they have 3-day Hoppers (or more) or are staying onsite.


----------



## Funball

*look who's back in action!!*


----------



## Funball

ok saw these when i was at disneyland near court of angels, i thought they were a cool christmas present (hint hint)





they were  $4.95



and i love things that are shiny.. . sorry i know this is not xmas-y but oh well


----------



## Sherry E

Very nice, Sara!  Back in action, recovering from the flu!!

Did you take these photos with the Nikon that got repaired, or the newer P&S camera you just got (isn't it a Canon or am I thinking of someone else)?


----------



## Funball




----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> Very nice, Sara! Back in action, recovering from the flu!!
> 
> Did you take these photos with the Nikon that got repaired, or the newer P&S camera you just got (isn't it a Canon or am I thinking of someone else)?


 

took them with my trsuty nikon.. the kodak i had with me, but i did not even use it!


----------



## Funball

*my entry for the water fountain quest!--this ones for you amamax2! *


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics with your nikon camera Sara.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> took them with my trsuty nikon.. the kodak i had with me, but i did not even use it!



Okay, a Kodak!  Why was I thinking Canon?  Must have Canon on the brain!  I knew you got another camera (which was so lucky, given what happened with the Cool Pix), but forgot it was Kodak!


----------



## PHXscuba

I wanted to wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas. It's been really stressful the last couple weeks getting everything together for Christmas for my 4 kids and preparing to have guests for two weeks straight (starting yesterday)

But I am SOOOO glad I went to DLR the beginning of the month. While some might say I "lost" a weekend of prep time, I think the boost of holiday spirit and the permission I gave myself to have some fun carried me through this crazy time. I would suggest it to anyone looking for a great way to kick off the season.

Being involved in the DIS community has given me some smiles and allowed me to see DLR and Christmas through all of your eyes and cameras. I've been enriched by your experiences.

Have a Merry Christmas, everyone. 

PHXscuba


----------



## TheColtonsMom

PHXscuba said:


> I wanted to wish everyone on this thread a Merry Christmas. It's been really stressful the last couple weeks getting everything together for Christmas for my 4 kids and preparing to have guests for two weeks straight (starting yesterday)
> 
> But I am SOOOO glad I went to DLR the beginning of the month. While some might say I "lost" a weekend of prep time, I think the boost of holiday spirit and the permission I gave myself to have some fun carried me through this crazy time. I would suggest it to anyone looking for a great way to kick off the season.
> 
> Being involved in the DIS community has given me some smiles and allowed me to see DLR and Christmas through all of your eyes and cameras. I've been enriched by your experiences.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas, everyone.
> 
> PHXscuba



Merry Christmas to you too! Very nice Christmas message! Enjoy your Green Christmas. Although the snow is pretty up here but when we have to bundle up like the kid on A Christmas Story I sometimes miss the Arizona weather this time of year (but I never miss those AZ summer temps!)


----------



## TheColtonsMom

KCmike said:


>



Just curious...what time of day was this pic taken?


----------



## lapdwife

That last picture posted looks like it does today, Christmas Eve.  We're on break in the hotel.  Here's a pic we saw at the Grand Villas (look at the bottom floor) I thought was fun.  We just have a little Mickey tree in our room.  






Our tree 






This one took me laying on the floor to get





Crowd from last night, it wasn't meant as a crowd shot but you can see all the heads


----------



## TheColtonsMom

lapdwife said:


> That last picture posted looks like it does today, Christmas Eve.  We're on break in the hotel.  Here's a pic we saw at the Grand Villas (look at the bottom floor) I thought was fun.  We just have a little Mickey tree in our room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took me laying on the floor to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowd from last night, it wasn't meant as a crowd shot but you can see all the heads



I cannot imagine having a "real" tree on vacation. Even if you bought one when you got there just imagine the ornaments/lights etc. Maybe if we drove I might bring a bigger tree. There is a little 9 inch tree in our luggage can't go without totally of course, but as far as a big tree goes there are trees all over DLR to enjoy. Hey did you enter that in tree quest? Bet you are the only one that got a shot of that tree LOL


----------



## KCmike

TheColtonsMom said:


> Just curious...what time of day was this pic taken?



I believe it was around 4pm.  We had gotten to the gate around 3:30pm and made it to the end of mainstreet after walking through several shops because the parade was coming down the street.


----------



## KCmike

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL - HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAY


----------



## tksbaskets

KCMike I love the B&W picture!

To all my DIS DL Christmas friends:

(¯`O´¯)
*./ | \ .*
..*♫*.
,  '*♥* '  ,
. '* ♫♫♫*'
.. ' *,  '♫ '  ,* '
.' *  ♫*♥*♫ * '
 * ,  Felice'  , * '
* ' ♫♫*♥*♫♫  ' * '
' '  . Natale .  ' ' '
' '  ♫♫♫*♥*♫♫♫ * ' '
..x♥x
.♥

★Merry★* 。  ˚ ˚ ˛ ˚ ˛  。★Christmas★ 。* 。
° 。 ° ˛˚˛ * ...._Π_____*。*˚
˚ ˛ ˛˚ *....../______/~＼。˚ ˚ ˛
......˚ ˛ ˛ ˚ ｜ 田田 ｜門｜ ˚And a Happy New Year


----------



## funatdisney

Merry Christmas Everyone! May all your wishes come true and a safe and Happy Holiday to you.​


----------



## Flitterific

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! 

I've been MIA the last few days but I finally caught up with this thread.  Awesome pictures everyone!

*Sherry* - Thank you for all the pictures that you posted, especially the NBC tree.  I can't believe I missed that!  Your pictures just reminded me of all of the things that I had missed in my last trip.  I agree that it will take me a few more days to see everything that Disney has to offer during the holidays.  Even then, I'll probably still miss some things  I only got through Day 1 of your TR but it sounds like things kicked off to a great start 

*Bret* - amazing shots as usual but I especially liked the B&W one of the castle.

*funatdisney* - I love your nighttime IASWH picture! Hopefully I'll be able to take something like that next year with the new Canon T2i that DBF got me for Christmas


----------



## lapdwife

I'm glad Christmas is over!  Here's a crowd pic at 1pm today, Christmas Day


----------



## Disney Dreams

Word from various Tweets is that Disneyland is sold out for the day.  Tickets are being sold for DCA only.  APers or those with previously purchased multi-day tickets are being admitted.  APers are being told to get hand stamps in order to have the *possibility* of re-entry.

Merry Christmas, to those who celebrate!

- Dreams


----------



## lapdwife

Disney Dreams said:


> Word from various Tweets is that Disneyland is sold out for the day.  Tickets are being sold for DCA only.  APers or those with previously purchased multi-day tickets are being admitted.  APers are being told to get hand stamps in order to have the *possibility* of re-entry.
> 
> Merry Christmas, to those who celebrate!
> 
> - Dreams




We waited for the Monorail this afternoon and it took 3 before we had room to squish on one.  90 minutes seemed to be the norm for ride waits.  Even the Fast Pass line for HM went down the length of the outside of the attraction towards SM.


----------



## dutchdisneyfamily

Despite what my ticker says ( I haven't changed it yet), my husband and I have decided to book a trip to DL over Christmas next year.  To my surprise, he wants to stay at GCH!  I'm thrilled with that of course.  Yes, I know it's going to be crowded and insane, but I love that actually.  I was there 4 years ago earlier in December and we only had one day in Disneyland and that was it.  I loved the special things they did for Christmas.  It was incredible and I've been itching to bring my family back since.  We did Disney World this summer, and while we loved it, Disneyland just has a special place in my heart.  My husband hasn't even been there yet, but me telling him about it makes him want to look into DVC!  I'm excited about that possibility.  365 days and counting!


----------



## funatdisney

Flitterific said:


> *funatdisney* - I love your nighttime IASWH picture! Hopefully I'll be able to take something like that next year with the new Canon T2i that DBF got me for Christmas



Thank you, Flitterific! Have lots of fun with your new present. You have a whole year to learn the best way to use your camera for xmas next year.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Merry to Christmas to all!  As we ate our traditional Christmas breakfast DH wanted to know where we would be eating breakfast next year...  He loves ham and eggs for breakfast, we are staying at the GCH but any suggestions for a ham and egg breakfast at DL.  He asks sooo much


----------



## cseca

Wow!
We were there for Magic Morning and then bailed. Got on 4 rides before we decided to go back to the hotel. And then went to DCA around 3pm to do 3 more things and then bailed again.
Thought DCA was really crowded (Monsters was 30min wait), but then thought about  DL. I didn't really want to know how bad it was... 

Went to bed early, completely missed the rain/closure fiasco... wow...

Hope everyone had a great Christmas day even with the crowds!


----------



## Sherry E

cseca said:


> Wow!
> We were there for Magic Morning and then bailed. Got on 4 rides before we decided to go back to the hotel. And then went to DCA around 3pm to do 3 more things and then bailed again.
> Thought DCA was really crowded (Monsters was 30min wait), but then thought about  DL. I didn't really want to know how bad it was...
> 
> Went to bed early, completely missed the rain/closure fiasco... wow...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas day even with the crowds!



cseca - About Monsters, Inc. - I was just saying in my TR that Monsters, Inc. had absolutely no line of any kind when my friend and I were there 2 weeks ago.  I mean no line at all!  I think I have only ever seen a line for it once, last year.  But we picked a good day to hit it this year, I guess.  We zoomed all the way through the queue and straight onto the ride...and yet, it was crazy busy in the parks that day!  That's what baffled me.  There were tons of people around all over the place (the TSMM line was ridiculous but we got in it anyway), and yet everyone seemed to be ignoring Mike & Sulley and they also ignored the Pooh ride in DL.  I was even pondering in my TR about whether Monsters, Inc. suffers from a bad location - it is tucked away where many people forget about it.  Maybe if it were in Disneyland, it would have huge lines all the time.  And as far as Pooh, if his ride were in Fantasyland I think it would have huge lines.

But I feel for you because I know that, as busy as it was when I was there (it was super busy on Sun - Tues, and only began to lighten up on Wednesday), you will be getting hit with the massive crowds all descending on the parks today.  It will be a madhouse because the rain is letting up.

Good luck!!  Spend lots of time sitting in the GCH!


----------



## Funball

Disney Dreams said:


> Word from various Tweets is that Disneyland is sold out for the day. Tickets are being sold for DCA only. APers or those with previously purchased multi-day tickets are being admitted. APers are being told to get hand stamps in order to have the *possibility* of re-entry.
> 
> Merry Christmas, to those who celebrate!
> 
> - Dreams


 

ohh i was there yesterday, and umm they were not selling one day tickets to disneyland anymore at 4pm, they were only doing multi day and they also suggested just to go to DCA! LOL


----------



## Dizneydaz

My DSis, DD11, and I went on Thursday the 23rd. It wasn't too bad when we got there in the a.m. ( A little before 9 a.m. ) but it quickly filled up! We got some FP early but were disappointed that 2 major rides were down early in the a.m. Both Space and Indy were down when we went by to grab FP. I think that added to the lines on several of the rides. The line for the Matterhorn was almost meeting at the back early in the day.Also after the first parade BTRM was down too. We ended up only riding HM (with FP). We were able to park in Pinocchio though-that was nice! 

We were mostly there to see the 2:30 parade to see a certain reindeer  and to visit with a certain Santa in DCA.  The line for Santa was actually not bad. We only waited a short time for him to arrive and then we were 3rd in line.  He has (had) limited time in DCA. Oh, and according to Santa if you are looking for him after xmas, he will only be at Thunder Ranch. I don't have any pix of Santa with DD as my DSis was taking them. Oh, wait I think her camera is here, I'll check and see.  -nope it's gone. I'll have to grab it from her. She also took parade pix while I shot video.

My DSis was worried that we wouldn't get a front row seat for the parade so we ended up waiting for about an hour for it. My favorite spot (in front of IASW over to the right ) wasn't available as it was "RESERVED" 

After the parade we rode HM and then headed out. Main Street was packed by this time.  Oh, and as we were going up MS to see the parade just before 1:30, MS was already packed. We rode the trolley but it didn't really save any  time as the street was so busy.

We did get our AP before the line got long. It was pretty short early in the a.m. I splurged on the Premium one since the Deluxe plus parking is only about $30 less than the Premium, however, I no longer believe it when people say the crowds on the days everyone else are blocked aren't too bad.  However, I do think the 5-8 days of rain before Thursday didn't help. You know it's going to be crowded when they stamp APH.

Here a a few pix to add.





As we entered at 9 a.m. Looked pretty good.




We did wait in line for Big Thunder to open at 10 a.m.




Line for Matterhorn at 9:20 
















































My DSis didn't want to be in the pix with Chip 'n Dale. Hah-got her anyway!








My first visit since the murals came down. I miss them but I was surprised at how big the entrance area now looks!


----------



## Dizneydaz

And a few more, mostly merchandise ones though a few of us.  Oh, and I got a Mickey Snowman but since we got it in DL I could only get popcorn. I prefer caramel corn. But wow, they sure increased the price from Halloween. I paid something like $10.95 for caramel in Oct. ($1.50 more than popcorn) but paid $11 for just popcorn.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Wow!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JH87

nice picures Dizneydaz! I love Chip & Dale's hat & tie outfit!! I haven't seen that before.


----------



## lapdwife

Christmas Eve goodnight


----------



## Disgram23kids

Love the photos of the characters in their PJ's.  We never stayed late enough to see that.  My grandson was sick when we did DL earlier this month so we left early.


----------



## Flitterific

Dizneydaz said:


>



Aww...their outfits are so cute!  When I went during Thanksgiving weekend, they weren't dressed up at all. 



lapdwife said:


> Christmas Eve goodnight



Aww...do they do that every Christmas Eve?  I totally missed it last year when I was there.  Time to convince DBF to go next Christmas weekend


----------



## lapdwife

Flitterific said:


> Aww...their outfits are so cute!  When I went during Thanksgiving weekend, they weren't dressed up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...do they do that every Christmas Eve?  I totally missed it last year when I was there.  Time to convince DBF to go next Christmas weekend




Yes they do.  There were about 50 of us waiting ahead of time.  It happens at park close, so as people were leaving they started crowding in.  The characters waved onto Main St for about a half hour, then moved to the other side of the train station.  Some years we've seen them come in on the train, others from backstage by the hat shop.


----------



## DMRick

We're back from our first ever Disneyland visit after almost 40 Disney World visits. It was OK, but we'll be sticking to DisneyWorld from now on. I'm not going to go into details of what we didn't care for, there just isn't any point, but we definately like DW better. Not just the size, but the attitudes of the few CM's we interacted with and much more. We also visited the Disney hotels. It was definately different. I'm sure some of what we didn't care for had to do with not knowing all the ins and outs like we do the World. 
Thanks to all who gave us advice and answered my questions. We always wanted to go and compare, and now we have.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have been looking at Breakfast menus on the boards.  Is there anywhere in the Disneyland Park that serves Eggs Benedict for breakfast.  Trying to nut out a plan of attack for Christmas day next year.  As we are staying on site I am going with getting into the park ASAP will be the best option.  Hang out in DL all day and have a late lunch back/early dinner at the hotel at Storytellers and then head to whichever park we can get into for the night.  I just have to plan a breakfast for DH as this is his family tradition and my day will be much happier if he is happy.   DH HATES crowds but is willing to go with the flow given that we have to wake up one Christmas Day in Disney.  What a champ.  He is the one that insists on staying at GCH as if you are going to do it, do it properly.  Got to love him!


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> I have been looking at Breakfast menus on the boards.  Is there anywhere in the Disneyland Park that serves Eggs Benedict for breakfast.  Trying to nut out a plan of attack for Christmas day next year.  As we are staying on site I am going with getting into the park ASAP will be the best option.  Hang out in DL all day and have a late lunch back/early dinner at the hotel at Storytellers and then head to whichever park we can get into for the night.  I just have to plan a breakfast for DH as this is his family tradition and my day will be much happier if he is happy.   DH HATES crowds but is willing to go with the flow given that we have to wake up one Christmas Day in Disney.  What a champ.  He is the one that insists on staying at GCH as if you are going to do it, do it properly.  Got to love him!



I don't know if they serve Eggs Benedict, but I wonder if Steakhouse 55 would have it?  That seems like a place that might, if any place were going to have it.  I assume you already checked there, though.


----------



## GrandBob

Carnation Cafe!  At least, almost.  Their Benedict is on a croissant.  But it's VERY tasty!

HTH,
Bob


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry good suggestion.


If you can't find a restaurant that serves eggs Benedict, maybe room service? I have never ordered room service myself, but I would call the GCH to find out. Hotel operator number is (714) 635-2300.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Thanks for the great suggestions.  Shall check out room service otherwise we might try for the cafe in the park.


----------



## amamax2

Dizneydaz said:


> Line for Matterhorn at 9:20




Wonderful pictures Dizneydayz!!!  You always get such great shots!  The one above is probably the best I've seen of that wreath - love that brilliant blue sky and the lighting on the bulbs is perfect.



lapdwife said:


> Christmas Eve goodnight



Oh my gosh - I love this and have never heard of it before!  What a fabulous photo op.   Is this *only* on Christmas Eve?  Or other select times during the year, too?  It would almost make braving the crowds during this time worth it, just for this photo.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I can't believe we are at the end of the month.  I've so enjoyed the photos and discussion on this thread.  Special thanks to Sherry, of course. 

This year has been a good one for my family.  One of our highlights was enjoying DL last October for Halloween fun.  We never thought we would love DL as much as WDW, but we do!  Our move to the west coast has been a big adjustment for my family.  We left behind all our family and friends.  We also thought we had to say goodbye to our frequent trips to WDW, but DL is just a two hour plane ride away now!

I hope everyone had magical holiday trips!  Best wishes for a great 2011 and many more DL adventures together in the future!


----------



## JH87

Wow I have never heard of the Christmas Eve goodnight thing! That is soooo cute! Kinda makes me wanna break family tradition and go to DLR on Christmas Eve instead of my Aunts house


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

My son and I had a great time at Disneyland dispite the rain on the 21st and 22nd.  Since there was not as many people those 2 days we were able to get on all the major popular rides with a very short wait time.  By Thursday the 23rd the lines were 60min long or longer.  My only complaint with Disneyland is the lack of places to sit down.  There are no seats or benches in any of the stores and almost none around the exit of the rides.  So while my son went on the rides I was not going to go on,  I could not find a place to  sit down.  Even in the shops as I told Attila to look around and see what he might want, I could not find a place to sit with our other bags while he shopped.  By evening I told him we would not be going into any more shops because there was no place for me to sit down.  You would think Disney would want people to stay and shop yet they do not give any places for those of us with the money to sit and rest up so we can keep going.  They do not even have those seats with the foot vibrators like they have at the California State Fair where for fifty cents you can sit down and have your feet messaged.  They are great and energize your feet and legs so you can keep going.  By 9:00pm my legs were dead and all I wanted to do was go back to the hotel.  They soooo need to put a lot more benches around the park and in the shops.


----------



## funatdisney

Happy New Year to everyone! 

I just saw a YouTube video on what DCA did for celebrating the New Year. They had fireworks, a WOC  show and music sync together. If I ever get to DLR for NYE, I just might have to celebrate it at DCA. I was that impressed with it. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKSLCGzGUI


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> I just saw a YouTube video on what DCA did for celebrating the New Year. They had fireworks, a WOC  show and music sync together. If I ever get to DLR for NYE, I just might have to celebrate it at DCA. I was that impressed with it. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKSLCGzGUI


very cool!  Thanks for sharing!  Love that they are using WoC fountains for different things.


----------



## funatdisney

Yeah the use of the fountains with the fireworks were very nicely done. I am excited to learn if there are any other plans for the WOC in the future.


----------



## Funball

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My son and I had a great time at Disneyland dispite the rain on the 21st and 22nd. Since there was not as many people those 2 days we were able to get on all the major popular rides with a very short wait time. By Thursday the 23rd the lines were 60min long or longer. *My only complaint with Disneyland is the lack of places to sit down. There are no seats or benches in any of the stores and almost none around the exit of the rides.* *So while my son went on the rides I was not going to go on, I could not find a place to sit down. Even in the shops as I told Attila to look around and see what he might want, I could not find a place to sit with our other bags while he shopped.* By evening I told him we would not be going into any more shops because there was no place for me to sit down. You would think Disney would want people to stay and shop yet they do not give any places for those of us with the money to sit and rest up so we can keep going. *They do not even have those seats with the foot vibrators like they have at the California State Fair where for fifty cents you can sit down and have your feet messaged. They are great and energize your feet and legs so you can keep going. By 9:00pm my legs were dead and all I wanted to do was go back to the hotel. They soooo need to put a lot more benches around the park and in the shops*.


 

What do you mean not enough benches at DLR?

 There is a ton of benches!!! 

All around the partners statue-benches, near tomorrowland all the planters are benches, the water ball thing in tomorrowland-there is a planter that is also a bench for sitting.. over near tomorrowland terrace lots of tables and chairs to sit. 

I dont understand why Disneyland would put  benches inside stores-I would think that would be a fire hazard or something.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

The stockings have been dehung and packed ready for Disney with care dreaming of 350 days until we soon will be there


----------



## funatdisney

areweindisneyyet said:


> The stockings have been dehung and packed ready for Disney with care dreaming of 350 days until we soon will be there





Most of my decorations are still up. I have decided to take pictures of all my Disney ornaments where the Disney characters are holding a Mickey bulb ornament. So that tree will be up a long time.


----------



## Queenbillabong

I love all the pics!!

Question for all the Disneyland at Christmas pros - which week is better, the week before Thanksgiving or the week after Thanksgiving (or even the first week in December)?  

We've never been at Christmas and I'm determined to go this year.  We were supposed to go in 2010, but had to cancel.  We'll avoid the week before and the week after Christmas


----------



## GrandBob

Queenbillabong said:


> I love all the pics!!
> 
> Question for all the Disneyland at Christmas pros - which week is better, the week before Thanksgiving or the week after Thanksgiving (or even the first week in December)?
> 
> We've never been at Christmas and I'm determined to go this year.  We were supposed to go in 2010, but had to cancel.  We'll avoid the week before and the week after Christmas



I'm an advocate of the Sun-Thurs right after Thanksgiving.  Did those days in 2009, and many of the rides were walk-on's.  Of course, things keep getting busier, so I would no longer expect walk-on; but it still should be your best bet.  But a word of warning - Candlelight Processional is the next weekend, and it starts getting busy in a big hurry that Friday (even a bit on Thursday, but not too bad).

Unfortunately, DGD has a different vacation schedule this year -- she doesn't have that week off.  So it appears we'll be doing a week in mid-Nov.  Oh well.

-Bob


----------



## mvf-m11c

Queenbillabong said:


> I love all the pics!!
> 
> Question for all the Disneyland at Christmas pros - which week is better, the week before Thanksgiving or the week after Thanksgiving (or even the first week in December)?
> 
> We've never been at Christmas and I'm determined to go this year.  We were supposed to go in 2010, but had to cancel.  We'll avoid the week before and the week after Christmas



The whole Holiday season at the DLR was very crowded and it almost seem like there was not a day at the parks when it was not crowded (except on days when it was raining and the parks were part empty). I thought the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season was a good time to go to the DLR for the Holiday season. I mostly go on the 2nd weekend of December and it is just average crowds, but it has gotten worse over the last few years. As the pp said that going after Thanksgiving weekend was another good time to go during the weekdays of the first week of December. But it just seems like it got busier this year than in previous years. 

I would never go during before or after Christmas since it is a train wreck with a lot of guests, but I am not one of those people who brave the heavy crowds.


----------



## Queenbillabong

GrandBob said:


> I'm an advocate of the Sun-Thurs right after Thanksgiving.  Did those days in 2009, and many of the rides were walk-on's.  Of course, things keep getting busier, so I would no longer expect walk-on; but it still should be your best bet.  But a word of warning - Candlelight Processional is the next weekend, and it starts getting busy in a big hurry that Friday (even a bit on Thursday, but not too bad).
> 
> Unfortunately, DGD has a different vacation schedule this year -- she doesn't have that week off.  So it appears we'll be doing a week in mid-Nov.  Oh well.
> 
> -Bob





mvf-m11c said:


> The whole Holiday season at the DLR was very crowded and it almost seem like there was not a day at the parks when it was not crowded (except on days when it was raining and the parks were part empty). I thought the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season was a good time to go to the DLR for the Holiday season. I mostly go on the 2nd weekend of December and it is just average crowds, but it has gotten worse over the last few years. As the pp said that going after Thanksgiving weekend was another good time to go during the weekdays of the first week of December. But it just seems like it got busier this year than in previous years.
> 
> I would never go during before or after Christmas since it is a train wreck with a lot of guests, but I am not one of those people who brave the heavy crowds.



Thanks - I was leaning towards the Sun-Thurs after Thanksgiving, so I think that's what we'll do.  I'm not one of the people who would be game to brave the heavy crowds   This will be my sister's first ever trip to DL, so I'd like it to be a good one


----------



## GrandBob

Queenbillabong said:


> Thanks - I was leaning towards the Sun-Thurs after Thanksgiving, so I think that's what we'll do.  I'm not one of the people who would be game to brave the heavy crowds   This will be my sister's first ever trip to DL, so I'd like it to be a good one



Good.  I hope you'll be pleased.  Just remember we're talking about US Thanksgiving in November, not the one that our neighbors to the north celebrate in October!  

-Bob


----------



## Queenbillabong

GrandBob said:


> Good.  I hope you'll be pleased.  Just remember we're talking about US Thanksgiving in November, not the one that our neighbors to the north celebrate in October!
> 
> -Bob



 Nov 27-Dec 1


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Can anyone help out with the cost for Christmas 2010 for the buffet lunch/dinner at the Storytellers Cafe?

We would like to do next year and I am just working out roughly how much to put aside for our family feast.  Will have a 12yo and 9yo in the travel party.

Thanks.


----------



## funatdisney

Found this thread on page 2... Bump.


----------



## KRIS10420

Queenbillabong said:


> I love all the pics!!
> 
> Question for all the Disneyland at Christmas pros - which week is better, the week before Thanksgiving or the week after Thanksgiving (or even the first week in December)?
> 
> We've never been at Christmas and I'm determined to go this year.  We were supposed to go in 2010, but had to cancel.  We'll avoid the week before and the week after Christmas



I've gone twice at the second week of November (I hate large crowds as well).  All the decorations are up as well as Christmas parade, fireworks etc.  There was very little waits to get on rides, in fact a few times I had a boat all to myself in PoTC.  I find the Holiday season at DLR is so beautiful and magical that I can't see myself going any other time of year.


----------



## smiley_face2

some of you may remember we had to cancel our 30th anniversary trip for this past late nov. early dec. due to my diagnosis. I'm very excited to say we've booked for this coming nov. the week in between Remembrance day (nov.11) and thanksgiving....Nov.11-22 to be exact! Is it too early to have the Christmas thread going??  It's going to be a big family trip, we had to book 4 rooms! all the kids and grand kids..  I'll be in treatment for the next 5-7 months so it will give me something to look forward to that will help me through the bad times  I had my surgery this past friday and that went well, I'm very sore but recovering! I had a hard time coming back here to the "normal" threads after my diagnosis....I've been spending time at the breastcancer survivor community thread where there are some very lovely people! I can not wait to be bringing our 5 little grand kids aged from (at that time) 2 up to 7 years in to Disneyland for their first Christmas trip ever, seeing their little faces light up at the sight of the castle all lit up, Santa, snow on main street....all of it! I just can not wait


----------



## funatdisney

smiley_face2, I am so glad to hear that your treatment is right on track. It will be a long haul in the coming months (my mom and a very close friend of mine have survived breast cancer and I have witnessed close hand the treatment process). I'll keep praying for you and wishing you the speediest and best recovery. 

What a trip to look forward to, and with all the grandkids in tow. It should be lots fun and the best time of year to go, too. Be sure to keep us updated with your plans, and then a trip report when you get back.


----------



## Disgram23kids

I had just joined the boards shortly before you had posted that you had to postpone your trip.  I am glad to hear your surgery went well.  I'm sure the November trip will give you something to look forward to.  Although I love Disneyland and Disney World when I go with friends - it is special going with my 3 grandchildren.  They get so excited and it makes the whole thing more magical.  I'll keep praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## ironpig70

We where there on Christmas Day and we loved it but probally will not do it again as it just wasn't Christmas. We will definetly do the Holidays again.


With that said if you knew what you where doing and how to attack the parks you could do a lot despite the huge crowds. The mornings we had the park to ourselves. Mid day it was packed so we took a mid day break. We came back until fireworks. Would have loved to close the parks but the two little ones just couldn't hang in there and by the time I got everybody back to the hotel it didn't make sense to return.


We had a great time.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

ironpig70 said:


> We where there on Christmas Day and we loved it but probally will not do it again as it just wasn't Christmas. We will definetly do the Holidays again.
> 
> 
> With that said if you knew what you where doing and how to attack the parks you could do a lot despite the huge crowds. The mornings we had the park to ourselves. Mid day it was packed so we took a mid day break. We came back until fireworks. Would have loved to close the parks but the two little ones just couldn't hang in there and by the time I got everybody back to the hotel it didn't make sense to return.
> 
> 
> We had a great time.




This will be our plan of attack for christmas day. Love the attitude ironpig70


----------



## smiley_face2

Disgram23kids said:


> I had just joined the boards shortly before you had posted that you had to postpone your trip.  I am glad to hear your surgery went well.  I'm sure the November trip will give you something to look forward to.  Although I love Disneyland and Disney World when I go with friends - it is special going with my 3 grandchildren.  They get so excited and it makes the whole thing more magical.  I'll keep praying for your speedy recovery.



 thankyou!


----------



## Sally_fan

smiley_face2....I am so happy to hear that you are recovering well & have re-booked your trip!!  That is awesome news! It will be amazing to see your grandkids experiencing the magic of Disneyland for the first time! I was gearing up for our last Christmas-y trip when you posted your diagnosis. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!

I am excitedly planning our next trip as well!  We plan to go from Dec 1-8 this year. We enjoyed our trip so much last year we can't wait to get back to experience it all again!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Sally_fan said:


> smiley_face2....I am so happy to hear that you are recovering well & have re-booked your trip!!  That is awesome news! It will be amazing to see your grandkids experiencing the magic of Disneyland for the first time! I was gearing up for our last Christmas-y trip when you posted your diagnosis. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!
> 
> I am excitedly planning our next trip as well!  We plan to go from Dec 1-8 this year. We enjoyed our trip so much last year we can't wait to get back to experience it all again!!



thankyou!  we will be too early for the candy canes, but that's ok! You will be able to get one though!


----------



## Sally_fan

smiley_face2 said:


> thankyou!  we will be too early for the candy canes, but that's ok! You will be able to get one though!



We were able to get 4 this past visit! I was beyond thrilled! Oh the things us Disney lovers get excited about. Everyone (other than my immediate family of course) thought that I was crazy!  But you'll still get all of the rest of the Christmas magic & that is a wonderful thing!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2, I'm so happy to hear that you are back on the path to good health!  Of course, it's great that you're planning another DLR trip, but the most important thing is that you get well!


----------



## Sherry E

Everyone - I am in the process of filling in my empty posts on Page 1.  I've got my Intro/Welcome post taken care of (#1) for the most part (I'll tweak it here and there), and I put together an Info/Links Post in #3.  (The Table of Contents will come next in #2.)

Let me know if there are any other important or noteworthy holiday-related threads I should include the links for in Post #3.  You will see I have a heading for Check-In threads (so I've got Belle Ella's December thread there and I will add November whenever it gets started).  I've also included a heading and links to Candy Cane-related info, Holiday Tour threads, and a little bit on the Candlelight Processional.  And then I included all the good info from the 2010 season, which will give newcomers an idea of what to expect until we get all the info for 2011.  

If you can think of any other threads that should be linked or referenced in Post #3, let me know so I can add them in.


Ooooh!  I know!  Jazz/Belle Ella had an excellent idea to include a section in her December Check-In thread for anyone's Trip Report links (when they start writing them, that is).  Maybe I should include a heading in Post #3 of this thread with some links to certain holiday Trip Reports, i.e. Jazz's Rockin' New Year, Bret's Trip Report, etc.??  

What do y'all think?


----------



## tksbaskets

smiley_face2 said:


> some of you may remember we had to cancel our 30th anniversary trip for this past late nov. early dec. due to my diagnosis. I'm very excited to say we've booked for this coming nov. the week in between Remembrance day (nov.11) and thanksgiving....Nov.11-22 to be exact! Is it too early to have the Christmas thread going??  It's going to be a big family trip, we had to book 4 rooms! all the kids and grand kids..  I'll be in treatment for the next 5-7 months so it will give me something to look forward to that will help me through the bad times  I had my surgery this past friday and that went well, I'm very sore but recovering! I had a hard time coming back here to the "normal" threads after my diagnosis....I've been spending time at the breastcancer survivor community thread where there are some very lovely people! I can not wait to be bringing our 5 little grand kids aged from (at that time) 2 up to 7 years in to Disneyland for their first Christmas trip ever, seeing their little faces light up at the sight of the castle all lit up, Santa, snow on main street....all of it! I just can not wait



So glad you are looking forward to a trip with your grandchildren.  Very positive thing to focus on.  I've been keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I'm going ahead and adding links to holiday-related Trip Reports in Post #3.

If you have a good holiday TR that you'd like me to add to Post #3, let me know where to find it!


----------



## funatdisney

Great job, Sherry. I will be needed that info since I was able to book a two bedroom at the VGC for Dec. 18 to the 21st. I know it will be crowded, but the yuletide feel at the GCH and all around the DLR is very special.


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I'm going ahead and adding links to holiday-related Trip Reports in Post #3.
> 
> If you have a good holiday TR that you'd like me to add to Post #3, let me know where to find it!


Good idea Sherry! I see my trip report made the list (thank you) so I guess I better get with it and give the readers some more to read. Time to start on day 4! (now if this headache would cooperate and just go away! )


----------



## Sherry E

Reminder -

The posts on Page 1 (Mainly Post #3) of this thread are a work in progress.  I don't want to list 100 holiday trip reports, but I want to have a good selection of holiday trip reports (ones that are already finished or are on the way to being finished) - covering November, December and through New Year's.  They don't only have to be from 2010. If you know of a good report from 2009 or 2008, I can include the link to that as well.

The main thing is to either include links to TR's that have a lot of pictures or a lot of good information and details/explanations.

So far, I've got Jazz's 2 TR's in there (Christmas an New Year's), Bret's TR and Mariezp's latest.  I know of a few more I am going to add.

And, also - if you know of any other threads or posts (that I have not already included in Post #3) that include good info pertaining to any of the holiday-related subjects (Candlelight Processional, holiday tour, gingerbread workshop at Jazz Kitchen, etc.), let me know!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great job with the Holiday thread links and information. I also thought it would be nice to put up our videos on the thread from our trip if it is okay with u Sherry. So people can know what to expect during the Holiday season. Some people were confused by Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting on the park hours which was Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle at night. The times for that show were not accurate on the park hour website. Even though it showed that WEHL would show 4 times on the park hour schedule, I only got to see 2 shows on those days. Maybe I only got to see only two that night but someone needs to clarify that they had seen 4 SBWC on the same day.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - good thinking!  I added the link to your videos/channel.  I also added soem other holiday-specific TR's - only the ones I can think of off the top of my head as I think of them and as I can locate them.  If no one gives me any other links to TR's to add, then what I have there will have to do.

I'm also putting together a Q&A, as you can see.  I started off with the 'when does the season start and end' question. If you all can think of any other commonly asked questions about the season - that come up all the time- let me know so I can add them in.  I'm sure I will think of them eventually, when I have time to devote to it, but it may be faster if someone reminds me!

I know that probably the most commonly asked question is, "When can I get the full holiday experience while is it the least crowded?"  

Trouble is, given the way the last 2 years have gone at DLR during the holidays - breaking records in attendance throughout the season - I haven't figured out quite how to answer that question yet.  There are fewer and fewer 'off' or slow times.  And also, as I'm learning more and more, some folks view crowds differently.  What one person sees as horribly crowded may not be what someone else sees as being unbearable.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It would be easier to put them individually since when they go to my channel, it only shows just the latest ones that I have uploaded, but it will be easier for you to copy the links that I have made for the site with all the Holiday related to the DLR, so it will be easy to put on the Holiday Thread Links and Information page.

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 12/11/09 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 12/11/09 Part 2 

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 2, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 3 

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 2, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 3

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show, Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 2nd Show

"Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks 11/18/10 Part 1, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks 11/18/10 Part 2

It's a Small World Holiday 11/19/10 Part 1, It's a Small World Holiday 11/19/10 Part 2


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> It would be easier to put them individually since when they go to my channel, it only shows just the latest ones that I have uploaded, but it will be easier for you to copy the links that I have made for the site with all the Holiday related to the DLR, so it will be easy to put on the Holiday Thread Links and Information page.
> 
> "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 12/11/09 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 12/11/09 Part 2
> 
> "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 2, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 3
> 
> "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 1, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 2, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 3
> 
> Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show, Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 2nd Show
> 
> "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks 11/18/10 Part 1, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks 11/18/10 Part 2
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday 11/19/10 Part 1, It's a Small World Holiday 11/19/10 Part 2



Bret, that's so many links!  Unfortunately, I can't copy & paste them just as you have them above because they won't copy as links when I look at your post and do it that way.  I would have to open up each link individually and copy the links that way.  

So it was actually much easier for me to just post the link to your video channel.  Your channel should have all of the videos that you've ever loaded to it, unless you've deleted something.  I think posting the link to the channel is good!  Plus, that's what you have in your signature, which is where I got it from.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret, that's so many links!  Unfortunately, I can't copy & paste them just as you have them above because they won't copy as links when I look at your post and do it that way.  I would have to open up each link individually and copy the links that way.
> 
> So it was actually much easier for me to just post the link to your video channel.  Your channel should have all of the videos that you've ever loaded to it, unless you've deleted something.  I think posting the link to the channel is good!  Plus, that's what you have in your signature, which is where I got it from.



Whoops. I forgot that u can't edit another DISer post. I just finished it so it should be easier for u to post. Thx

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 12/11/09 Part 1 & 2
, [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c2eF-z1fhw[/url] 

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 2:30 Part 1, 2, 3
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r5yM8v1Wok[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpHAsUOM4ZY[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9okCmDbwjLM[/url] 

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 11/19/10 5:30 Part 1, 2, 3
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESMfiOwoXuk[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-vl47I1Nfc[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhjvRmkdoQ[/url]

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show & 2nd
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j46HetB0jPE[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNvAHDBSdAY[/url]

"Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks 11/18/10 Part 1, 2
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uvWNBFCyuE[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0NNhJOMd0c[/url]

It's a Small World Holiday 11/19/10
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjhiV6LmKXM[/url], [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFT2zVjvz5g[/url]


----------



## areweindisneyyet

11 months today to a Disney Christmas, I know that we are in a Christmas lull but Page 3 ... really.  

For those planning to travel for Christmas 2011 this thread and its predecessor are full of helpful hints, secrets and tips to make the most of the magic of Christmas that DL offers.

Thanks Sherry for a great job.


----------



## MattsPrincess

I don't know how good or helpful my TR is, but I do have pics and a review of the holiday tour. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> I don't know how good or helpful my TR is, but I do have pics and a review of the holiday tour. Link is in my signature.



Awesome!  Thanks, MattsPrincess!  I was trying to recall off the top of my head who had just done a holiday trip this last year (and a follow-up TR) so I could add in their TR links (even though I'll gladly include links to TR's from 2009 or 2008 as well).  I don't know why I totally blanked out on yours - I guess I can chalk it up to old age!

Anyway, yes!  I will definitely add the link to your TR in that Info post on the first page!  I think it will be a great addition.


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> 11 months today to a Disney Christmas, I know that we are in a Christmas lull but Page 3 ... really.
> 
> For those planning to travel for Christmas 2011 this thread and its predecessor are full of helpful hints, secrets and tips to make the most of the magic of Christmas that DL offers.
> 
> Thanks Sherry for a great job.



Thank you, areweindisneyyet! That means a lot! 



And, I know - page 3!  Yikes!  The last I saw of the thread, it had slipped to Page 2.  I think the board has been especially busy this last week, judging by how fast certain threads are moving.

Christmas is a long way off, but time flies and, as we know, people begin to plan early, early in the year - or they start seeking out information early on so they can plan...which is why I am now trying to hustle with getting everything organized and updated on Page 1 - so whatever people are looking for, they can find easily!  (Although the Search This Thread feature works great too!)


Okay, I've got MattsPrincess' TR link added to the Holiday Info section of this thread in Post #3.  I've got all of Bret's videos added on to the Table of Contents/Index (Post #2), and I also put a link to Bret's post in which he lists all of his videos in the Holiday Trip Report section too (I didn't want to list all of the videos separately in the Trip Report section because I think they fit better with the photos in the ToC).

So, I am now on a roll!  I am going to go back and forth between adding everyone's photo links in the ToC and trying to think of other common questions and answers to add to the Holiday Q&A section.  I even tinkered a bit with my Intro post in the HalloweenTime Superthread, adding the Check-In/Meet thread links and such.

So I'm on a roll with the holiday threads!!  Hopefully, with any luck, I won't have any pesky work to get in my way today and I can make some progress!  (Though pesky work = money...)


----------



## smiley_face2

There was an update on Hojo's facebook page that mentioned the et/ap rates are already going fast for the year. I remember last year when it was getting closer to fall for Halloween, and again for December, people kept asking if Hojo's was going to add any dates, but they had already been there and taken! It is early, but it costs nothing to reserve and you have all the way till 48 hours before check in to cancel so if you are seriously planning a trip for Christmas (or Halloween) and want a good Hojo rate I'd book it now! we have! It was hard to try to pin the whole family down, but I called each one seperately and discussed the options, and because it is so early they have all put in the time off work requests, so there should be no problem that way.


----------



## tksbaskets

Good job Sherry!  Off to ready mattsprincess's trip report!

TK


----------



## JadeDarkstar

hi smiley face. I am happy to hear you are recovering an that you are all planing a trip next nov. I am sorry you had to cancle it last year. God bless you an your family.

Also can any one tell when the candy canes are made usely?


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> hi smiley face. I am happy to hear you are recovering an that you are all planing a trip next nov. I am sorry you had to cancle it last year. God bless you an your family.
> 
> Also can any one tell when the candy canes are made usely?



Hi, Jade!  Go to the first page of this thread, Post #3 (the Holiday Info post), and you will find links to all the Candy Cane info you could probably want.

The dates will change a bit each year, I'm sure, but that info from last year will give you an idea of when they make them.


----------



## NewbieMouse

We have been back now for almost a month and I have been meaning to post about our first Disneyland Christmas visit. We were there from December 22-24. It was fantastic! The decorations and christmas spirit made the parks really special. It was an extremely rainy day the first day so there were almost no lines, but we loved it. Wore a poncho and had no more than a 5 minute wait for anything (in late December, people! I was cheering for the rain). The next two days were pretty busy but we got there early and used our FP and it went OK. Even managed to get DH in there for the third day on Christmas Eve and he really enjoyed it. Did the Holiday Tour on December 23 - we weren't crazy about the tour. Our tour guide was pretty new. I don't think we'll do it again, especially given the price, but we did really enjoy the seats for the parade with the gingerbread man & hot chocolate.  We surprised our daughters with the trip. We had been in Las Vegas and drove to LA. We stopped at the Burger King on Ball Road for lunch - of course they had no idea where we were. Then we broke the news that Disneyland was down the street and we were going tomorrow. They FREAKED OUT. We stayed at the BWPPI and loved the short walk. We had stayed at the DLH in June so I thought the kids would be disappointed, but they didn't even mention it once.

Liked it so much we are planning on going back in December next year - a little earlier, the 13th to 17th. DH has the same conference every December in San Francisco, so maybe we'll make it an annual thing! Yay for Disney at Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> We have been back now for almost a month and I have been meaning to post about our first Disneyland Christmas visit. We were there from December 22-24. It was fantastic! The decorations and christmas spirit made the parks really special. It was an extremely rainy day the first day so there were almost no lines, but we loved it. Wore a poncho and had no more than a 5 minute wait for anything (in late December, people! I was cheering for the rain). The next two days were pretty busy but we got there early and used our FP and it went OK. Even managed to get DH in there for the third day on Christmas Eve and he really enjoyed it. Did the Holiday Tour on December 23 - we weren't crazy about the tour. Our tour guide was pretty new. I don't think we'll do it again, especially given the price, but we did really enjoy the seats for the parade with the gingerbread man & hot chocolate.  We surprised our daughters with the trip. We had been in Las Vegas and drove to LA. We stopped at the Burger King on Ball Road for lunch - of course they had no idea where we were. Then we broke the news that Disneyland was down the street and we were going tomorrow. They FREAKED OUT. We stayed at the BWPPI and loved the short walk. We had stayed at the DLH in June so I thought the kids would be disappointed, but they didn't even mention it once.
> 
> Liked it so much we are planning on going back in December next year - a little earlier, the 13th to 17th. DH has the same conference every December in San Francisco, so maybe we'll make it an annual thing! Yay for Disney at Christmas!



I'm so glad you finally posted!  I was wondering about your trip and what you thought of everything!  I'm so delighted that it all went well and that you weren't disappointed!  It seems like most people who visit DLR during the holidays come back really impressed, but every now and then there are a couple of folks who say they didn't like it.  

So when you say you are planning on going back  "next year," did you mean the holiday season at the end of this year, or do you mean 2012?


----------



## Sherry E

I've now added DLR Holiday blogs from our DIS Unplugged correspondents in Post #3, too.  And I added a link to some info for last year's Gingerbread Workshop at Ralph Brennan's, even though I'm sure the details will change slightly this year.

So Post #3 is chock full of info and links for all kinds of holiday-related DLR things that can be found on this board and on other sites.  I still have to finish the Q&A that I started.  Then the actual Table of Contents.  And I might tweak Post #1 a bit - I have an idea for it, but it will have to wait.  So things are taking shape in this little Superthread!!

And now I'm zipping over to the Halloween thread to add in a bunch of stuff!

I am all over the place with updating the holiday threads!!


Must be all the coffee I've been guzzling....


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> So when you say you are planning on going back  "next year," did you mean the holiday season at the end of this year, or do you mean 2012?



2011. Call me crazy!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty all an ya we looked at the candy cane post looks like we may be there at the right time if so we want to get 1.. an share it. we will get pic if we do


----------



## areweindisneyyet

11 months to Christmas Day in DL.

I am really sad and tragic aren't I.


----------



## NewbieMouse

areweindisneyyet said:


> I am really sad and tragic aren't I.



I just updated my signature ticker as well for this December's trip and I'm getting pumped up, so I guess I am too!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to let you all know that now there is a November Check-In thread!!  Our very own smiley_face2 is managing that thread. So if you have a November trip in the works, be sure to give her your dates and hotel info so she can add you to the list.

Remember, too, that Jazz (Belle Ella) has the December Check-In thread, so you know where to go if you are set for a trip to DLR in December.


I have links to both Check-In threads in Post #3 of this thread.

Post #2 (the Table of Contents) is a work in progress.  You can now see the categories I will be working with in the ToC (and I did not leave out Tree Quest!), so I just have to add in everyone's photo post links in the appropriate places.


And Post #1...well, that's still the Welcome/Intro post...but I've tweaked it a bit, as you will see, adding little pictures and things.  That's another work in progress.  But I think things are shaping up nicely.



What can I say?  Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I made another payment on our accomm today and I can now see flights so it must be getting closer.  I will just wait for the flights to get a little cheaper.


----------



## funatdisney

I went to DL for the Character Fun Day. I found two of the 2011 ornaments in one of the stores in Main Street (China Closet).


----------



## Funball

omg! the christmas thread!! it lives on!!


----------



## Funball

i want to manage a check in thread someday....


----------



## mvf-m11c

I thought we have some pics of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, here are some of my pics from last November.

Here are my pictures from "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on 11/18/10. These were actually videotaped from my Sony HDR-XR520V camcorder and than I took each frame from my video and made it into a pic. Hope u like it and this is part 1 of Believe.


----------



## funatdisney

OMG, Bret. These are just stunning! Especially the first and last pics.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> i want to manage a check in thread someday....



Sara, take a look at that DLR Meet sticky at the top of the page. I think we still have 2 months available that need check-in threads.  Without looking at that sticky myself right this second, off the top of my head I think we have April (coming up soon!) and maybe June still available.

If you want to take one of those to manage, feel free and I will add it into the Meet sticky.  As far as I know, there is no one lined up to do April yet and that is rapidly approaching.




I'm more than halfway through this thread in terms of adding photo links to the Table of Contents.  I left off with one of Sara's posts on Page 15, so I have to continue on from there and add whatever came in after that.


----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> Sara, take a look at that DLR Meet sticky at the top of the page. I think we still have 2 months available that need check-in threads.  Without looking at that sticky myself right this second, off the top of my head I think we have April (coming up soon!) and maybe June still available.
> 
> If you want to take one of those to manage, feel free and I will add it into the Meet sticky.  As far as I know, there is no one lined up to do April yet and that is rapidly approaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than halfway through this thread in terms of adding photo links to the Table of Contents.  I left off with one of Sara's posts on Page 15, so I have to continue on from there and add whatever came in after that.




ok sherry, i will look . i of course said that with out thinking that i have the bday thread and map thread to manage also.. but i will look to see what months have not been done yet and think about starting one for that month!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Even though we are 9 1/2 months until the Holiday season at DL, got to keep it interested for people who are planning to visit DL during the Holiday season.

"a bug's land" with some Holiday decorations


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, you all are making me want to book a DL trip for this coming Christmas!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Those fireworks photos are outstanding, Bret!  And you're right - we did need some of those pictures in this thread.  And you were right again - we needed some A Bug's Land pictures, for sure (you must have looked at the Table of Contents to see what we were missing/lacking so far!)

Anyway, I haven't had a chance yet to continue on from where I left off with the remainder of the Table of Contents, but I'll get to it.  The bulk of it is done.  The rest of it won't take as long.  I couldn't believe how many photos there were to categorize in the first 15 pages!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bret. Those photos are amazing. We just love those fireworks. I feel like I am standing on main street. 

DL is getting closer everyday.

Mia


----------



## funatdisney

I was playing around on snapfish after I spent a good chunk of my day downloading pics for my free calendar. I made this college picture of some of the Christmas photos I took last year. 






The print will be delivered by Friday. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## KCmike

Great collage.  You did a nice job on it.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, Mike. To tell you the truth, they make it very easy for you to make. I don't have a choice of where the pictures are placed. They have a shuffle button that shuffles around the pictures you selected. I wish they did give one the ability to move pictures around. I would have swapped two of the pictures (the window pic with the wreath on it and the other window pic just three over) in the above college. They are the same size and it wouldn't not have changed the sizes of the other pictures. All of the photos were taken by either me, DD or DH. I cropped, added tints and resized them, and pushed enter when needed. They are fun at make, and I plan on making more, but with different themes than Disney.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Nice collage.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Thank you, Mike. To tell you the truth, they make it very easy for you to make. I don't have a choice of where the pictures are placed. They have a shuffle button that shuffles around the pictures you selected. I wish they did give one the ability to move pictures around. I would have swapped two of the pictures (the window pic with the wreath on it and the other window pic just three over) in the above college. They are the same size and it wouldn't not have changed the sizes of the other pictures. All of the photos were taken by either me, DD or DH. I cropped, added tints and resized them, and pushed enter when needed. They are fun at make, and I plan on making more, but with different themes than Disney.



Liza - I don't know if it works differently for the collages than it does for the calendars like what I made, but you could have put those photos where you wanted.  After you shuffle them to the layout you like best (out of the options Snapfish gave you), all you have to do is just remove the two photos from their spots and them re-add them in to where you wanted them.  Did you try that?  

You could have settled on the shuffle layout you liked best, then removed both the window/wreath photo and the other window photo (3 over to the right) and then put them back in the border/spots you wanted without shuffling again.  I did that several times with my calendars and it worked.  I would have preferred more flexible shuffle options - or to create my own layout entirely from scratch, but I got two free calendars so I guess I can't complain!!

In any case, your collage came out very nice!  Did you order both the collage and a regular 12x12 calendar (with the free code) or just the collage only?


----------



## Sherry E

Since we are sharing what we did with our DLR Holiday photos...

I've already posted mostly about this in my TR, but I'll post it here for anyone out there who wants to make a nifty free calendar before February 28th.

Snapfish is offering a free calendar.  Here is the information to get it:

http://promo.snapfish.com/disney/disneymemoriescalendar1

After you enter their sweepstakes to win a free Disney trip, they will send you a code for a free calendar.  (I ended up with two codes through a fluke and, thus, with 2 different free calendars.)  You can choose the Disney Parks layout or one of the other layouts for a 12x12 calendar:

http://www.snapfish.com/snapfish/storecalendars/size=12x12


The 12x12 calendars are spiral bound and printed on sturdy card stock paper.  They are shrink-wrapped in plastic.  They are 13-month calendars, but you don't get any photos on the 13th month.  You can start the calendar with any month you choose.  They are quite large and the colors and clarity of the photos is very good in person.  This is a much, much better quality calendar than any others I have gotten in the past - it is much less flimsy.  You can squeeze in up to 15 photos per page and shuffle the layout around, or you can go for a more artistic approach and only do one or two photos per page to showcase the images better.  You also have the ability to do limited editing of your pictures in Snapfish.  The Disney Parks layout has Disney Parks archive photos on each page (including things like Blizzard Beach, etc.) - some of them are from DLR and some from WDW.


This is the first calendar I ordered.  (The second one arrives tomorrow, Valentine's Day.)  I used mostly photos from my December 2010 DLR trip, with a few from my November 2010 DLR trip thrown in.  I did a more minimalist approach with this first calendar in terms of the layout of most of the pages, while the second one will have many photos crammed onto each page.  I played around with the arrangement on calendar #2 quite a bit more to get to the point where I liked them, and to get certain photos larger while others were smaller.


Anyway, this is the front cover of calendar #1 (all the photos around the perimeter are the Disney Parks stock photos; the two in the middle are mine):









February 2011 (I didn't start the year with January):








March 2011:








April 2011:









May 2011:









June 2011:









July 2011:








August 2011:








September 2011 (aside from the big photo in the center, the 3 photos across the top are mine):









October 2011:








November 2011:








December 2011:








January 2012:









The page for my February 2012 (or whichever month you have as your 13th month) has no photos.  But they did stick in this thumbnail page that shows you all of your pages together:









The back cover has a small shot of your front cover:









They also print your name and address on the back cover at the bottom.  

The colors look even better in person.

Can't wait to get the second calendar!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Liza - I don't know if it works differently for the collages than it does for the calendars like what I made, but you could have put those photos where you wanted.  After you shuffle them to the layout you like best (out of the options Snapfish gave you), all you have to do is just remove the two photos from their spots and them re-add them in to where you wanted them.  Did you try that?  You could have settled on the shuffle layout you liked best, then removed both the window/wreath photo and the other window photo (3 over to the right) and then put them back in the border/spots you wanted without shuffling again.  I did that several times with my calendars and it worked.  I would have preferred more flexible shuffle options - or to create my own layout entirely from scratch, but I got two free calendars so I guess I can't complain!!
> 
> In any case, your collage came out very nice!  Did you order both the collage and a regular 12x12 calendar (with the free code) or just the collage only?



Sherry, I have not done my calendar yet. I bought the Gallery CD at DL, since I felt that I didn't have enough pictures of my own to do the calendar. I am in the process of downloading them on to snapfish. There are 340 pictures on the CD and it is taking me some time to go through them and choose which ones I want to add for the calendar. I am surprised how lacking the Holiday section is on the CD. There is hardly any pics of the Christmas decor and a few good ones of Halloween Time. Overall that section is a sorrowful tiny batch of photos, IMHO. Also, there are no WOC pics. I am glad that I have more than enough Halloween Time, Christmas photos and WOC photos of my own to use. The real nice thing is the pictures of DCA. There are a few pictures of SF GG bridge and mosaics of California that was on the Greetings store and the building where the bathrooms are. I am glad that I a have a record of what the front of DCA looked liked before the renovations. Oh, there is one picture in the Holiday section that is a treasure: the picture of the Candy Cane C-A-L-I-F-O-R-I-A-N letters with no construction in the back round. I have an idea for that one when I can get to it. I will post it here.

As for the college picture. I don't think there is a way to move the pictures around yourself. I am still learning snapfish so maybe I am not aware I can yet. I tried to move the pictures, but to no avail. I looked for function key to enable me to move pictures around, but I couldn't find any. I have Photobucket down pretty well so I have that experience to drawn on. In fact, I did learn that I can make a college, click on it and save it to my hard drive without having to add to my cart. I then hit shuffle again, ending up with a different layout. I can then either save it or send it to my cart for printing. The layouts I saved to my hard drive were downloaded onto Photobucket and I posted one here and another one on another thread. I do think that enhancing, cropping, and playing with my pictures are easier on snapfish than Photobucket. Jusy my opinion.

I sent the college I posted here to Walmart for printing. I picked it up this morning and it looks great! Remember I took my DD(13) and her friend to DL for her birthday back in November? I made a college of the pictures I took of them, and I am having two copies of the college printed by snapfish. I plan on framing them and giving one to DD and the other one to her friend as a surprise. those look awesome.

Well back to the download.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, I have not done my calendar yet. I bought the Gallery CD at DL, since I felt that I didn't have enough pictures of my own to do the calendar. I am in the process of downloading them on to snapfish. There are 340 pictures on the CD and it is taking me some time to go through them and choose which ones I want to add for the calendar. I am surprised how lacking the Holiday section is on the CD. There is hardly any pics of the Christmas decor and a few good ones of Halloween Time. Overall that section is a sorrowful tiny batch of photos, IMHO. Also, there are no WOC pics. I am glad that I have more than enough Halloween Time, Christmas photos and WOC photos of my own to use. The real nice thing is the pictures of DCA. There are a few pictures of SF GG bridge and mosaics of California that was on the Greetings store and the building where the bathrooms are. I am glad that I a have a record of what the front of DCA looked liked before the renovations. Oh, there is one picture in the Holiday section that is a treasure: the picture of the Candy Cane C-A-L-I-F-O-R-I-A-N letters with no construction in the back round. I have an idea for that one when I can get to it. I will post it here.
> 
> As for the college picture. I don't think there is a way to move the pictures around yourself. I am still learning snapfish so maybe I am not aware I can yet. I tried to move the pictures, but to no avail. I looked for function key to enable me to move pictures around, but I couldn't find any. I have Photobucket down pretty well so I have that experience to drawn on. In fact, I did learn that I can make a college, click on it and save it to my hard drive without having to add to my cart. I then hit shuffle again, ending up with a different layout. I can then either save it or send it to my cart for printing. The layouts I saved to my heard drive were downloaded onto Photobucket and I posted one here and another one on another thread. I do think that enhancing, cropping, and playing with my pictures are easier on snapfish than Photobucket.
> 
> I sent the college I posted here to Walmart for printing. I picked it up this morning and it looks great! Remember I took my DD(13) and her friend to DL for her birthday back in November? I made a college of the pictures I took of them, and I am having two copies of the college printed by snapfish. I plan on framing them and giving one to DD and the other one to her friend as a surprise. those look awesome.
> 
> Well back to the download.



I have trouble uploading photos no matter which photo sharing site I use, but I found it to be slightly faster on Snapfish than on Photobucket.  But it's easier to share photos from Photobucket on websites like the DIS.

You can't select your own shuffle layout on Snapfish, but if you want to switch those 2 photos, you have to select one of the choices from the shuffle options Snapfish gives you - whichever one you like best.  Once you settle on the layout you can live with, if you want the window/wreath picture over in the right-hand side position (vertical shot) and you want the other vertical window shot over on the left, what you have to do is remove each photo from its current spot.  Then you add back in the window/wreath photo on the right and the other window photo in the left hand spot.  You remove them and then re-add them.  As long as they are both vertical shots of the same size/dimensions, it should not change your shuffle layout at all.  So, in other words, you are not _moving_ them, per se.  You are keeping the layout you settle on, and then you are taking out two of the photos and then re-adding them in the spots you want.

That's good to know about the PhotoPass Disney Gallery CD - I had not gotten one yet but I was considering it in the future (if they still have them available).  I had heard that the holiday selection was not great, but you've confirmed it.  Ah well, I suppose it's still a great deal to get it and then get your own photo CD free, even if the holiday section is lame.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I have trouble uploading photos no matter which photo sharing site I use, but I found it to be slightly faster on Snapfish than on Photobucket.  But it's easier to share photos from Photobucket on websites like the DIS.



So true, which is why I'm glad that I could save my college to my hard drive to download it to Photobucket.



Sherry E said:


> You can't select your own shuffle layout on Snapfish, but if you want to switch those 2 photos, you have to select one of the choices from the shuffle options Snapfish gives you - whichever one you like best.  Once you settle on the layout you can live with, if you want the window/wreath picture over in the right-hand side position (vertical shot) and you want the other vertical window shot over on the left, what you have to do is remove each photo from its current spot.  Then you add back in the window/wreath photo on the right and the other window photo in the left hand spot.  You remove them and then re-add them.  As long as they are both vertical shots of the same size/dimensions, it should not change your shuffle layout at all.  So, in other words, you are not _moving_ them, per se.  You are keeping the layout you settle on, and then you are taking out two of the photos and then re-adding them in the spots you want.
> 
> That's good to know about the PhotoPass Disney Gallery CD - I had not gotten one yet but I was considering it in the future (if they still have them available).  I had heard that the holiday selection was not great, but you've confirmed it.  Ah well, I suppose it's still a great deal to get it and then get your own photo CD free, even if the holiday section is lame.



I will give it a try, but I will use another college, since the one above is already printed. I do like the print I picked up this morning. And ready to frame for Christmas 2011.


----------



## Sherry E

Liza - 

Okay, as I kind of suspected earlier, the way Snapfish handles the layout for collage posters is different from how they handle the calendar layouts like the 2 that I did.  I just went onto their site to start a collage (even though I am not ordering a collage) just to see what happened, so I would know what was going on.  

Now I see exactly what you mean - you're absolutely right.  With the collages, you can shuffle the layout around, or even change the orientation of the collage from portrait to landscape - but you cannot do what I suggested earlier and select the shuffle layout you like, then remove & add specific photos to the locations you like.

However, you can do that with the regular spiral-bound calendars - you can settle on a shuffle layout and then remove certain photos of the same size and dimensions & replace them in the slots you want, keeping the same shuffle layout.

The other thing I noticed is that, as you said earlier, you can save the collage layout to your hard drive without adding it to your cart on Snapfish.  However, you cannot save the calendar layout(s) on your hard drive!  It's not possible to do that with the calendar, from what I saw.

Isn't that interesting?  So the collages and the calendars are handled much differently in those two ways.

Either way you slice it, we can see that the DLR Christmas photos look great in both a collage format and in the free calendar format.  So it's really a win-win situation, even if you have less flexibility with the organization of the collage posters.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry,
   I never got to try the your method yet, but, thanks to you, I don't have to bother. I do think it is fun to make the college layouts anyway. I tried making the 8 x 10 with the maximum allowed pictures of 20 or with just 9 pictures. The results are very different, but each had good results. I have experimented with adding a title, choosing a featured photo, and of course the different colors  for the borders. It is so fun waiting to see what the layout will look like when the shuffle is done. I am so glad that I can save the results on my hard drive so I wont lose the layouts I like. I think they would be a great way to showcase a Disney vacation or an event.

Thanks for the info on the calendar. I will need it when I get to my calendar, which I will get to probably tomorrow. I am glad that I can have more creative choices with the calendar than with college pics allowed. I am looking forward to it, but I'm still going through the Gallery CD. So far, I have 99 pictures downloaded and I haven't even finished the DL portion of the CD yet!

Would it be possible for you to post the college you saved to your hard drive? It would be fun to see what you made. Maybe on your trip report?


----------



## emum

Thought it was about time I came and did an update on our time in DL this festive season.....

We arrived VERY early at GCH on Christmas Day. Room wasn't ready (we anticipated that), but we took up the option of Concierge add-on, so headed to the Craftsman's Club for breakfast. Had a quick run-down for everything, then made a bee-line for DL. Was sooooooooo excited to be back, and for Christmas Day.

We stayed for four nights, so I'll give a brief synopsis of the stay...


Loved the GCH. We stayed at and LOVED DLH last time, so I was iffy on the GCH booking, but we equally loved the GCH
Christmas Day was the bext day of the four to attend. Although crowds were large, they were NOTHING on what the next three days were like
We will NEVER go back the week following Christmas, and will loudly advocate to anyone who listens not to go those days. It bordered on nightmarish for us.
We did the holiday tour on the 27th. This was worth every penny we spent on it. Our guide was Colby, he was fabulous, and to have someone steer us through the WALL to WALL people in the park on that day was a sanity saver.
We did the F! dessert booking. This too was worth every penny to avoid the crowds and the wait. I queued one hour prior to the opening of the seat allocation (thanks to the DIS boards), and got prime view front row seats. My kids LOVED the show, the snow, and some of the desserts.
Staying at the GCH was also worth every penny. Battling the crowds and then having to hike miles back to a hotel really would have done us in. Having respite so close to the parks was fabulous.
We were bitterly disappointed in the food at Cafe Orleans this time. The parmesan fries were blergh, having loved them the last time. The beignets were still good, though 

We also did WDW and a Disney Cruise this last trip, and whilst I'm very glad for having been to WDW now, I will say that we as a family agree that our hearts are with Disneyland. Every trip back to the US from here in will include a trip to DL. We've become DVC members, so hope to be able to stay in the Villas next time.

Just trying to work out timing for our next trip - hopefully next year for our 20th wedding anniversary.

If anyone has any questions for me, fire away !

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Sherry E

Sally - Thank you so much for reporting back to us on how your trip went!  So often we hear from folks all the way up to when their trips occur...and then never again!  Thanks, also, for giving us details on what you found good and bad during your stay.

I, too, would not have advocated going between Christmas and New Year's IF one wants to avoid the possibility of enormous crowds because the crowds are always notoriously heavy during that time.  This past holiday season even broke records during that exact week.  

However, I am learning that what is perceived as unbearably crowded seems to differ between people.  A lot of it is subjective, it seems.  There were at least a couple of DIS'ers who went post-Christmas and pre-New Years this past season - or even on New Year's Eve - and said that the crowds were not as bad as expected (which is better than being worse than expected!).  And there were still others who, like you, thought it was way too crowded!  I think they were mentally prepared for the worst, though, so that helped a lot.

So it seems like crowd tolerance levels vary among folks.  For me, personally, I think I will continue to avoid the week between those two holidays as I get very impatient with crowds when I can't get a lot of stuff done (like photo-taking) that I want to do.  (The one time I was at DLR for New Year's Eve was a long time ago, but it was enough to make me never want to go on that day again!)  But it's good to know that others were able to tolerate it well - and even had a great time!!

Glad to also hear the GCH was a good experience for you, as well as the tour.  It sounds like the trip was a big success - with the exception of Cafe Orleans!

Do you have any photos you can share with us here in the thread?


----------



## emum

I have oooodles of photos, Sherry, although I don't have time to post them at the moment. Over the next week I'll post them in dribs and drabs.

Actually, I was really prepared for the week - I'd watched this thread closely, and knew to expect park-closure level crowds. I'd warned Dh and the kids, but nothing could have prepared me for 3+ hour waits for rides (and people not even knowing if they were in the right queue for certain rides - infact not even Colby could be sure as he was taking us around !). The power outages didn't help, either.

It wasn't just the crowd levels, either - we encountered so many rude individuals that it left us very disheartened  

I guess it's possible that things died down a little on the 29th onwards (I'm sure the rain would have helped - it was pouring the morning we left).

Never mind - like we said, even this experience didn't dampen our love for all things Disney - it just means we'll stick to less busy times from herein.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to wish a happy Valentine's Day to my Christmas/holiday peeps!

Yes, yes, many folks hate this day because they are either reminded that they are single and unattached *OR* they feel forced to have to buy things for their partners.  Others say, "It's a made-up holiday.  Why not celebrate love all year-round and buy flowers every day?"

Well, yes, those are great points.  But in our busy lives, sometimes we forget to celebrate love of all kinds, meaning for friends and family as well as our significant others (and if you want to see a movie that celebrates all types of love, see "Love Actually").  So...what's wrong with celebrating love for one day - in your own way?  What's wrong with devoting a day to love and honoring it when you may forget it every other day?

Why _not_ celebrate Valentine's Day?  Buy a single rose. Write a lovely message in a card (guys, that sort of written thing goes a looooooong way with women!).  If you're alone, buy some chocolate or Valentine cupcakes for yourself.  Spot the people who are wearing pink, read and white. Go out and take some interesting/unique photos of heart-shaped decor and designs.  I love the abundance of color that appears on this day.


I chose to celebrate Valentine's Day today by combing through my Disneyland resort holiday photos (See?  You like how I tied this all back to Christmas in the Christmas Superthread!  Dang, I'm clever!) and finding some that, while taken during Christmas Time at DLR, have a definite Valentinian flair, either in color or subject.  They may not be Valentine-specific, but they are Valentine-esque!

Here is my homage to Valentine's Day, by way of the Christmas season at Disneyland!!


























































































































Minnie’s weather vane is heart-shaped, though you can’t see it in this shot!  Somewhere I have a better photo of it, but I couldn't find it.  LOL!
















And so this brings me to my next idea for a QUEST!!!!!!!  I am always wracking my brain for Quest ideas (even though I have not gotten to half of the Quests I've planned to do in the last 2 years).  In keeping with the Valentine theme, I am suggesting a new Quest for future DLR trips.  *Heart Quest*!!!!!!!

What Heart Quest will entail is very simple:  NOT counting Valentine's Day 'season,' which, I guess would be February (because that's just TOO easy), find something heart-shaped in every land around DL and in DCA and photograph it, all year-long.  That's it!  You may see very clear, obvious heart shapes.  You may see shapes that are vaguely heart-shaped and not deliberate (accidental hearts).  You may see hearts in decor or in the shops (merchandise that's not specifically Valentine merchandise).

The challenge will be...how many heart shapes can you find around DLR (and this can include the hotels and DTD, as well) during the 11 months of the year that are not Valentine's Day-specific?  Can you find, for example, Christmas merchandise items that are heart-shaped?  Can you find Halloween items or decor that has a heart on it somewhere?  St. Patrick's Day hearts?  Can you find something heart-shaped in Adventureland or Frontierland?  They don't have to be typical red hearts or even pink hearts.  They can be any color.

Seeing that the heart is the universal symbol of love, I would bet that this quest will be both challenging and also a bit easier than we might expect!  Hearts abound everywhere!!!!!

Oh, and seeing that Heart Quest is not going to directly pertain to the holiday season at DLR (unless, that is, you find holiday decor with hearts in it or on it, in which case it will be relevant to this thread), I think a separate thread for Heart Quest will be necessary when and IF anyone actually participates in Heart Quest.

So go out there and join the Quest for LOVE!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

First of all I like to say Happy Valentines Day to everyone.

That is a very interesting quest Sherry that you just started. Those heart photos & colors from the Holiday season were very nice and that is a good quest to do. It is challenging to find any heart shapes or valentine day colors around the resort. Maybe I should do that on my trip this coming week.


----------



## goldies 5

I have been away for a while with extended morning sickness.  Just checking back in and I obviously have a lot of catching up to do.  Will  eventually get around to uploading and posting some photos from our late November early December trip.  Now I need to catch up on the post.
Kim


----------



## tksbaskets

emum said:


> Thought it was about time I came and did an update on our time in DL this festive season.....
> 
> We arrived VERY early at GCH on Christmas Day. Room wasn't ready (we anticipated that), but we took up the option of Concierge add-on, so headed to the Craftsman's Club for breakfast. Had a quick run-down for everything, then made a bee-line for DL. Was sooooooooo excited to be back, and for Christmas Day.
> 
> We stayed for four nights, so I'll give a brief synopsis of the stay...
> 
> 
> Loved the GCH. We stayed at and LOVED DLH last time, so I was iffy on the GCH booking, but we equally loved the GCH
> Christmas Day was the bext day of the four to attend. Although crowds were large, they were NOTHING on what the next three days were like
> We will NEVER go back the week following Christmas, and will loudly advocate to anyone who listens not to go those days. It bordered on nightmarish for us.
> We did the holiday tour on the 27th. This was worth every penny we spent on it. Our guide was Colby, he was fabulous, and to have someone steer us through the WALL to WALL people in the park on that day was a sanity saver.
> We did the F! dessert booking. This too was worth every penny to avoid the crowds and the wait. I queued one hour prior to the opening of the seat allocation (thanks to the DIS boards), and got prime view front row seats. My kids LOVED the show, the snow, and some of the desserts.
> Staying at the GCH was also worth every penny. Battling the crowds and then having to hike miles back to a hotel really would have done us in. Having respite so close to the parks was fabulous.
> We were bitterly disappointed in the food at Cafe Orleans this time. The parmesan fries were blergh, having loved them the last time. The beignets were still good, though
> 
> We also did WDW and a Disney Cruise this last trip, and whilst I'm very glad for having been to WDW now, I will say that we as a family agree that our hearts are with Disneyland. Every trip back to the US from here in will include a trip to DL. We've become DVC members, so hope to be able to stay in the Villas next time.
> 
> Just trying to work out timing for our next trip - hopefully next year for our 20th wedding anniversary.
> 
> If anyone has any questions for me, fire away !
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally


 
Thanks for the report.  Could you share what you were privy to with the Concierge add-on?  Sounds like fun!

We love the CGH but may be staying at PPH or DLH this year if we can't get into the villas.  Our DVC home resort is at WDW at the Boardwalk so we have to wait until the 7 month mark to book.  When the villas weren't at GCH we could book a regular room on points.

Looking forward to your pictures when you get a change to post them.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

I already posted all the photos of my first free Snapfish Disney Parks calendar, which I made from my holiday photos taken at DLR in December (I think those pictures are on the last page or the page before that - can't recall).  So this is free calendar #2 - I still think I like #1 better because the photos are showcased better, but #2 is okay.  

Cover:






March 2011:






April:






May:






June:






July:






August:






September:






October:






November:






December:






January 2012:






February 2012:






Thumbnail page:






Back Cover:








I paid $13.14 shipping and tax for 2 large, good quality calendars - that just happened to be Disney Parks calendars.  I think it's a really good bargain - and Snapfish's free offer is only good for 10 more days.  So if you are going to get a calendar, don't wait!!


----------



## funatdisney

Very nice calendar, Sherry! I like the way they are so colorful and the pictures cover every aspect of Christmas in DL. How nice to be reminded of a DL Christmas all year long. Still working on mine. I have 5 more months to finish. 

Oh, according to my ticker, I have exactly 10 months (9 months 4 weeks??) til my Christmas Holiday at DL!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Very nice calendar, Sherry! I like the way they are so colorful and the pictures cover every aspect of Christmas in DL. How nice to be reminded of a DL Christmas all year long. Still working on mine. I have 5 more months to finish.
> 
> Oh, according to my ticker, I have exactly 10 months (9 months 4 weeks??) til my Christmas Holiday at DL!



Thanks, Liza!  I see you're a fan of my second calendar more than the first!  I still think I'm partial to the first one because of how it looks in person (the photos really do look so much better in larger form than in smaller form), but I suppose the second calendar was a better bargain because I squeeze tons of photos in it.

Hurry and get your DLR Christmas calendar done and ordered!  You've got 8 days left, and we want to see it here!!

I must get more Halloween photos to make an all-Halloween calendar, and then I have to find other holiday things at DLR this upcoming season to make a new one with!  It's an ongoing quest!!

Nine or ten months sounds like a super-long time, but time flies so fast these days.  Before you know it, you will be heading over to DLR for Christmas again.  And in December, we will probably be saying, "Wow, I can't believe how fast time flew by this year."


----------



## funatdisney

Well my calendar has evolved into four season calendar. So it is not an all Christmas calendar. I really didn't have lots of great photos from Christmas and I had lots of good photos from Halloween Time. My inventory of pictures was exactly the opposite of yours. Also, I had some great photos from the character meets during the Family Fun weekends and a large number of photos from the Gallery CD, giving me more options for a four season calendar. In addition, I didn't like the Disney Parks layouts. I ended up using the other types of backrounds instead. I think I will try to keep the Disney Parks layout for Nov (the next one I am working on), but I found it difficult for me to use the Disney Parks layouts for my taste.  Oh well, leave it to me to not follow instructions.

I'll post the November and December months, since I'm planning on using my Christmas photos for those two months.

My experience tells me that the months will fly by, but it still doesn't feel that way. I have lots of adventures ahead of me, too. Tenn this week, and maybe a camping trip this summer. Thank goodness I have DL trips in July and October, but Christmas time is special. The Dec trip is the one I look forward to the most. Hurry up ticker!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks to Sherry my free calendar has been ordered!  Yours looks great!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Well my calendar has evolved into four season calendar. So it is not an all Christmas calendar. I really didn't have lots of great photos from Christmas and I had lots of good photos from Halloween Time. My inventory of pictures was exactly the opposite of yours. Also, I had some great photos from the character meets during the Family Fun weekends and a large number of photos from the Gallery CD, giving me more options for a four season calendar. In addition, I didn't like the Disney Parks layouts. I ended up using the other types of backrounds instead. I think I will try to keep the Disney Parks layout for Nov (the next one I am working on), but I found it difficult for me to use the Disney Parks layouts for my taste.  Oh well, leave it to me to not follow instructions.
> 
> I'll post the November and December months, since I'm planning on using my Christmas photos for those two months.
> 
> My experience tells me that the months will fly by, but it still doesn't feel that way. I have lots of adventures ahead of me, too. Tenn this week, and maybe a camping trip this summer. Thank goodness I have DL trips in July and October, but Christmas time is special. The Dec trip is the one I look forward to the most. Hurry up ticker!!!



I think the four-season themed calendar sounds like a great idea, Liza (especially if you didn't feel you had enough photos you liked for a holiday calendar)!!  Very clever.  I'll be very interested to see what the non-Disney Parks layout looks like in your finished product.  So you liked the actual shuffling layouts of the non-Disney 12x12 calendars better than the options allowed in the Disney calendars? Well, the good thing is that the Free code works for the non-Disney calendars too, as long as they are the 12x12 size!

It does sound like you have lots of adventures ahead this year.  It will be a fun-filled 2011 for you, I think.



tksbaskets said:


> Thanks to Sherry my free calendar has been ordered!  Yours looks great!



Woo hoo!  Thank you, TK!  Did you do a holiday-oriented calendar (WDW or DLR), or some other theme?  And did you do more of a collage type of calendar with lots of photos per page (like my second one) or a 'showcase the photos' calendar with only one or two photos per page (like my first one)?  I have a hunch most people are going for the 'collage/squeeze as many photos onto the page as you can' layouts.

Okay, I've lured Liza and TK into getting the free calendar.  I think I also talked deejdigsdis into getting one as well.  I think I also inspired Mariezp to get one when I first mentioned it.  

Anyone else out there making a free Snapfish calendar with their DLR or WDW holiday photos (Disney Parks version of the calendar or otherwise)?  You only have until February 28!!  Hurry hurry!!  They are good quality calendars and I was very impressed with Snapfish!!  It's a great deal for only the cost of shipping and tax ($6.57).


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I think the four-season themed calendar sounds like a great idea, Liza (especially if you didn't feel you had enough photos you liked for a holiday calendar)!!  Very clever.  I'll be very interested to see what the non-Disney Parks layout looks like in your finished product.  So you liked the actual shuffling layouts of the non-Disney 12x12 calendars better than the options allowed in the Disney calendars? Well, the good thing is that the Free code works for the non-Disney calendars too, as long as they are the 12x12 size!



I sure am glad to hear that the free calendar isn't limited to the Disney Parks calendar. I figured that they would tell me with a warning window if i couldn't apply the code. It would not have mattered anyway. All the time and work I have put into this calendar, I would have paid any amount of money to get it. 

I found myself either not liking the pictures Disney provided, where they placed on the page or the pictures didn't apply to my theme of the month. For some Disney backrounds, I like them for a particular month, but there would be one picture that just didn't fit (like a Halloween pic in February). I started to look at the other backrounds and decided to use them instead. I didn't stick to one type of backround, but used many different backrounds that fit the theme I wanted. There are a quite of them to choose from. I have two more months to go!

The question is: where would you like for me to post my calendar? It isn't a Christmas calendar, so not here. I don't have a TR thread (I am thinking of starting one though) How many folks got the calendar? Should there be a "Post your snapfish calendar here thread"?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I sure am glad to hear that the free calendar isn't limited to the Disney Parks calendar. I figured that they would tell me with a warning window if i couldn't apply the code. It would not have mattered anyway. All the time and work I have put into this calendar, I would have paid any amount of money to get it.
> 
> I found myself either not liking the pictures Disney provided, where they placed on the page or the pictures didn't apply to my theme of the month. For some Disney backrounds, I like them for a particular month, but there would be one picture that just didn't fit (like a Halloween pic in February). I started to look at the other backrounds and decided to use them instead. I didn't stick to one type of backround, but used many different backrounds that fit the theme I wanted. There are a quite of them to choose from. I have two more months to go!
> 
> The question is: where would you like for me to post my calendar? It isn't a Christmas calendar, so not here. I don't have a TR thread (I am thinking of starting one though) How many folks got the calendar? Should there be a "Post your snapfish calendar here thread"?



I don't think enough folks got the calendar or will get it to warrant a whole thread for it.  If you don't start your own TR thread, then probably somewhere in the Community section is the best place for it.  I don't think anyone would mind seeing it here because you will have some holiday photos and they can still get an idea of what to do with their own holiday photos.

Yeah, the Disney stock photos will end up in odd months if you start the calendar on any month other than January.  Because I started my calendars with February and March, the Mickey Pumpkin ended up in weird months!!  Otherwise, I think they have them set so that the standard January-December calendar will feature the right photos in the right places.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Yeah, the Disney stock photos will end up in odd months if you start the calendar on any month other than January.  Because I started my calendars with February and March, the Mickey Pumpkin ended up in weird months!!  Otherwise, I think they have them set so that the standard January-December calendar will feature the right photos in the right places.



Yep, that is what happened with mine. I started it in March. I know I should have started it in April, but I have already got going with it when I realized my mistake.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

10 months to go

Scrolling through e boards I found awesome pictures of milk and cookies from vacation planning at gch and I thought Santa will love these on Christmas eve.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Thank you, TK!  Did you do a holiday-oriented calendar (WDW or DLR), or some other theme?  And did you do more of a collage type of calendar with lots of photos per page (like my second one) or a 'showcase the photos' calendar with onloy one or two photos per page (like my first one)?  I have a hunch most people are going for the 'collage/squeeze as many photos onto the page as you can' layouts.
> 
> Okay, I've lured Liza and TK into getting the free calendar.  I think I also talked deejdigsdis into getting one as well.  I think I also inspired Mariezp to get one when I first mentioned it.
> 
> Anyone else out there making a free Snapfish calendar with their DLR or WDW holiday photos (Disney Parks version of the calendar or otherwise)?  You only have until February 28!!  Hurry hurry!!  They are good quality calendars and I was very impressed with Snapfish!!  It's a great deal for only the cost of shipping and tax ($6.57).



I gathered my favorite photos from our Christmas trip this year to WDW.  I let the pics 'auto-fill' for the most part and then moved a few of them around.  I liked the stock photos added to the page by snapfish.

What took the longest was adding birthdays, anniversaries, etc when I discovered you can add a picture.  Then began the quest to find a picture to go with the event.  Finally I told myself I had to stop somewhere.

Snapfish is very smart.  Doing this free calendar got me thinking of making calendars for Christmas gifts!

Thanks for the tip Sherry!!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm having a heck of a time trying to get onto the DIS today.  Either I can't log in because the page takes forever to load, or if I am able to log in, I can't get to the Disneyland forum for the same reason - the pages take forever to load (and when I say "forever," I mean like 4 minutes and counting, which is just not right).  I had to access this Christmas thread through a link in my e-mail subscription alert!

Anyway, I have a request for my fellow holiday peeps out there - I wonder if anyone might have this info stashed away somewhere...

One of our wonder DIS'ers - fronkfam - raised a question to me about the holiday entertainment schedule last year, specifically for the first week in December.

In Post #3 of this thread, I would like to put a link to a page (or maybe even another thread here on the DIS?) in which the Entertainment schedule for November and December of last year is mentioned.  This would include the schedule for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy Parade, maybe the Winter Castle Lighting ceremony, and, of course, World of Color and any other show times from the holiday season.

I have searched the Internet.  I found a schedule for December of last year - but in this schedule, the show times begin on December 10th or 11th and continue from there.  I couldn't find anything that gives me the Entertainment Schedule for the first week of December 2010 or from November.

Does anyone else have this information saved from last year?  I mean, I could refer to my park maps that I got in December on my trip (12/12-12/15), but that was not the first week of December, nor was it November.  Would the times listed in my maps be the same for the entire season?


----------



## funatdisney

tksbaskets said:


> What took the longest was adding birthdays, anniversaries, etc when I discovered you can add a picture.  Then began the quest to find a picture to go with the event.  Finally I told myself I had to stop somewhere.



I didn't even bother with adding special dates. I have to get this calendar done, because I am leaving out of town this weekend. I just didn't have the time.

Well I finished the my calendar last night! I gave myself a good night's sleep, this morning I took one last look to be sure I liked what I made, and sent if off for printing.

I used a lot of different backrounds, but I noticed I used the swirl backrounds the most. The number of pictures per month ranged from three to eight pictures. Some months had titles, others did not. Two of the titled months were quotes from Walt Disney. Some months had a cluster of pictures with a common theme. I am proud to say that 80% of the pictures used were from my own camera than from the Gallery CD, although that Gallery CD came in handy. I never did use the Disney backrounds, but got my calendar free anyway. I will a picture of the months that have Christmas themes when I get the calendar. I can't wait!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is November 2010 park schedules from last year. I tried to look at 2010, but it only shows the park schedules after Dec. 11.


----------



## fronkfam

Big thanks to Sherry for posting the request for schedules for first week in December!  

And thank you for this info from November.  It definitely helps to give me an idea of what things might be like for us. 


mvf-m11c said:


> Here is November 2010 park schedules from last year. I tried to look at 2010, but it only shows the park schedules after Dec. 11.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is November 2010 park schedules from last year. I tried to look at 2010, but it only shows the park schedules after Dec. 11.



Thank you for the November info, Bret!  I'm glad you caught my question because it got bumped to the last page and I have a feeling a lot of holiday peeps won't see it to be able to answer!

See, I'm encountering the same thing you found.  I looked all over the Web - not only on wdwinfo.com - and I couldn't find any Entertainment Schedules for that first week of December last year.  Basically, that period between November 30 and December 11 is a big question mark!  I found the same thing you did - the info starting on December 11.  Did those Entertainment/show hours for December 11-December 31 also apply to December 1-10?

So there has got to be someone out there - on this specific thread - who happened to be at DLR last year in the first week of December.  Maybe their maps from their trips will reveal different showtimes?



fronkfam said:


> Big thanks to Sherry for posting the request for schedules for first week in December!
> 
> And thank you for this info from November.  It definitely helps to give me an idea of what things might be like for us.



You're welcome!  Now if only we could figure out what the Entertainment schedule was for that first 10 days or so of December in 2010 - namely, the specific week you are interested in...and why it seems to have vanished from all Internet records!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I'll give you what little I have for the first weekend in December for entertainment:

Thursday Dec. 2 -- Christmas fireworks 7:30

Friday Dec. 3: Holiday Parade 2:30 and 5:30 
Fireworks 8:40 
Fantasmic 9 and 10:15
World of Color 9 and 10:15
Aladdin 12:40, 2:20, 4:45, 6:20

Saturday Dec. 4: Holiday parade, 1 and 3:15 (because of CP)
Fireworks 9:30
Fantasmic 9 and 10:30
World of Color 9 and 10:15 
Aladdin 12:40, 2:20, 4:45, 6:20

Candlelight Processional Sat/Sun (5:30 and 8 on Saturday for sure). 
Big AP sale at Disney store, Saturday early morning until late morning

Sorry it's spotty, it's off of my trip planning notes and only covers what I wanted to see or avoid 

PHXscuba


----------



## fronkfam

Thank you for what you were able to post.  It helps fill in some of the blanks!

Teri


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba - Thanks so much for that info.  It does help to fill in a few gaps.  I just can't figure out why that first 10 days or so of December seems to have disappeared from record as far as the entertainment schedule!


----------



## Funball

ok i was reading my disneyland magazine called Main st, and they have an article about NOS and the blue stair case, ok did you know that it's called Court De Anges, not court of angels?! I thought it was Court of Angels, this whole time i thought it was that..anyhow i mention that because i was thinking about christmas and that area came to mind because of the blue staircase and how i can't wait to see it decorated again!! ♥

anyhow....christmas should be awesome this year.. are we going to keep this thread going till chrismas? or will we have a new super thread for xmas 2011?


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> ok i was reading my disneyland magazine called Main st, and they have an article about NOS and the blue stair case, ok did you know that it's called Court De Anges, not court of angels?! I thought it was Court of Angels, this whole time i thought it was that..anyhow i mention that because i was thinking about christmas and that area came to mind because of the blue staircase and how i can't wait to see it decorated again!! ♥
> 
> anyhow....christmas should be awesome this year.. are we going to keep this thread going till chrismas? or will we have a new super thread for xmas 2011?



Superthreads are superthreads all the time - they are not specific to one year.  That's why there are certain threads listed in the main Info sticky at the top of the page - they are there for overall, general info on one particular topic, year-round.  That doesn't mean that people necessarily will check them or use them for info - a lot of people won't even see them - but they are there all the time for anyone who wants the info.

Plus, have you seen all the work I've put into the first 3 posts of this thread?  I didn't do that for one year only!

Just like with the Grand Californian Superthread and the World of Color Superthread, the Halloween and Christmas Superthreads were created to provide general info that can be referenced in any year on those specific topics (and the first posts will allways be updated to reflect any new info).    

Same thing with your ElecTRONica thread - if that's a Superthread and has a lot of info in it about that subject, it can be used in any year as a guideline for that particular show.  It's not based on one year.

Court De Anges actually does mean Court of Angels, so I assume people just began calling it Court of Angels because it was easier and it was the English translation.

You know, Sara, it's funny you mention that Main St. magazine.  Just a few days ago, I was going out to check my mail.  In the area where our mail boxes are in the building, the postman always leaves a bin on the floor for us to throw in any mail that may not belong to us, junk mail, etc.  A lot of unwanted magazines, catalogues and weekly circulars end up in there, and mail that mistakenly came to our building but belongs to another address.

Anyway, in this bin the other day I saw a Main Street magazine.  I instantly picked it up, thinking it was mine - assuming it was, anyway.  I had never seen that magazine before, oddly.  But I assumed it was mine and it accidentally wound up in the junk bin.  When I picked it up, I noticed that the address on it was my neighbor's - and it's a neighbor who still lives IN my building.

So, as much as I wanted to walk off with Main St. magazine, it was not mine to take.  Disney Destinations did not send me a magazine.  I have NO clue how come I don't get one but my neighbor does, but it's one of those mysteries - just like with the Backstage Pass AP magazine - some people get it and some people never even get one copy!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, I get the Main Street magazine, but not because it is a subscription in my name. The previous owner of my house received it. She never did a change of address on it. I have always wondered who got them, since I have never seen this magazine before I lived in this house. It is a nice magazine and I feel lucky to get them. 

Got back from Nashville yesterday. It was warmer there then here in So Cal! On the other hand, they were dealing with tornado warnings for two of the five days I was there. Well, I was so pleased to find my snapfish calendar in my stack of mail. I had a look and I must say, that I am not so pleased with the quality of the prints, but I like it anyway. I will post the Christmas pages when I have a chance to take of pictures of them. The digital images were much better and I wish I could post the them instead. I have to catch up on some business today, so hopefully I can take them today.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, I get the Main Street magazine, but not because it is a subscription in my name. The previous owner of my house received it. She never did a change of address on it. I have always wondered who got them, since I have never seen this magazine before I lived in this house. It is a nice magazine and I feel lucky to get them.
> 
> Got back from Nashville yesterday. It was warmer there then here in So Cal! On the other hand, they were dealing with tornado warnings for two of the five days I was there. Well, I was so pleased to find my snapfish calendar in my stack of mail. I had a look and I must say, that I am not so pleased with the quality of the prints, but I like it anyway. I will post the Christmas pages when I have a chance to take of pictures of them. The digital images were much better and I wish I could post the them instead. I have to catch up on some business today, so hopefully I can take them today.



Okay, so is the Main Street magazine not actually addressed to you?  Is it addressed to the previous owner?  I ask only because I wonder what she (and my neighbor) have going for them that got them on the mailing list for Main Street that I don't have.  Given that I receive every Disney Destinations e-mail under the sun and am on every even slightly Disney-related mailing list (even the ABC mailing lists), I am shocked that I don't get it.  Oh well...it's one of life's great mysteries why some people receive certain Disney mailings and others don't.

No offense, but given what you have said about yourself and how you "see things differently" than most people, I have a hunch that if we were all to see the pages of your calendar, we would think the quality is just fine!  I loved my calendars (both of them), Tksbaskets loved hers, Mariezp loved hers, and there are a few other folks who are still waiting to receive theirs so we'll see whether they love theirs or not.  

You might just be extra, extra, extra, extra picky!  But it's too bad that you're not pleased with it and have to look at the calendar on a daily basis.  Maybe it will grow on you!

Honestly, I could not find one flaw in my calendars - and I looked for flaws, just because I figured that there would be something wrong with it for the mere $6.57 I paid.  I found nothing.  I thought my photos looked great in the larger - and smaller sizes - offered on the calendar pages.  I love the quality of the calendar, the size, the thumbnail page - everything. 

So show us your calendar pages and let us be the judges!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Okay, so is the Main Street magazine not actually addressed to you?  Is it addressed to the previous owner?  I ask only because I wonder what she (and my neighbor) have going for them that got them on the mailing list for Main Street that I don't have.  Given that I receive every Disney Destinations e-mail under the sun and am on every even slightly Disney-related mailing list (even the ABC mailing lists), I am shocked that I don't get it.  Oh well...it's one of life's great mysteries why some people receive certain Disney mailings and others don't.



It still is addressed to her. The previous owners were from Europe. I don't know if that would make a difference. Except, that maybe they were apart of demographic niche a special marketing campaign may target?? Maybe they stayed at the DL hotels and were given special advertisements at keep DL on their minds for future trips? They were DVC members. The only reason I know that is because one letter with our address and their name arrived at our house from DVC Lawyers.  They were in a sad financial state when we bought the house. I had the feeling that they were defaulting on the DVC loan. We also got lots of mail from the UK tax division, asking if we knew where they were.



Sherry E said:


> No offense, but given what you have said about yourself and how you "see things differently" than most people, I have a hunch that if we were all to see the pages of your calendar, we would think the quality is just fine!  I loved my calendars (both of them), Tksbaskets loved hers, Mariezp loved hers, and there are a few other folks who are still waiting to receive theirs so we'll see whether they love theirs or not.
> 
> You might just be extra, extra, extra, extra picky!  But it's too bad that you're not pleased with it and have to look at the calendar on a daily basis.  Maybe it will grow on you!
> 
> Honestly, I could not find one flaw in my calendars - and I looked for flaws, just because I figured that there would be something wrong with it for the mere $6.57 I paid.  I found nothing.  I thought my photos looked great in the larger - and smaller sizes - offered on the calendar pages.  I love the quality of the calendar, the size, the thumbnail page - everything.
> 
> So show us your calendar pages and let us be the judges!!



No offense taken. Yes, I would have to agree, I AM picky. It is a huge fault of mine. That is why it took me a long time to make the calendar in the first place.

What I don't like is the quality of the print, and I am not sure if it the pictures I will take of the November and December months will show off well. Some of the colors were not very bright and came out faded or grainy. That was also true for the college prints from snapfish. I liked the college prints from Walmart more than the college prints I received from snapfish. The snapfish college prints were also grainy and the colors not very bright where they should have been. Whereas, the Walmart prints were brilliant and clear with the right color hues and no graininess to them. In addition, the Walmart college prints had both my own pictures and the Gallery pictures in the print. I was thinking that maybe the quality had something to do with the gallery prints which would be a factor. It made no difference. But no one else mentioned the quality of the print that with their calendar. So I am wondering if my calendar was sent to  a lab that doesn't produce good quality prints. I guess I am not pleased because I have the Walmart prints to compare with the snapfish prints.

I like my designs. I think I was quite clever about some of them . I will take a picture of them and post when I can.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, this was on Page 4.  I think it's time for a good ol' bump! Believe it or not, there are people who are starting to inquire about holiday trips!

We may have to start bumping this up with photos again - just like with the first Christmas thread!  That was a huge part of what helped the original thread catch on in the beginning, and helped to make it so special - all the wonderful photos that people contributed to keep it going.

I am not going to fiddle with Photobucket right now, but the next time this slips into the murky depths of the forum, I will bump with a photo or two or three!

Anyne else out there willing to share some holiday photos with us?  The Table of Contents is all set up and ready for new additions!!  I know there were many people who went to DLR for the holiday season last year - where are all of you??


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Page 4, again, oops.

A question about Christmas Eve at the park and GCH?

I know that the characters wave good bye from the train station at Christmas Eve however is there any other special things that happen on Christmas Eve, Christmas Morning that happens?

Bought my first Santa presents to be delivered in DL on Christmas morning, Yippee.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, the Disneyland website has posted their Halloween Time season dates (way, way ahead of schedule).  Jernysgirl was first to discover the dates and she kindly filled us in on the Halloween Superthread.

September 16, 2011 - October 31, 2011 are the dates.

Soooo...what this most likely means for the Christmas/Holiday season is that November 11th will be the start date.

I was thinking the holiday season would begin on November 18th, because I was assuming Halloween Time would end on November 6th this year (since 11/6 is a Sunday, which is when DLR ends its seasons).

BUT...since Halloween Time ends on Monday, 10/31, then I would bet the holiday season will, indeed, begin on Friday, November 11, 2011 (also Veterans Day) this year!!!!  I think it's a safe bet for a start date!!  (And by the way - how cool is that?  11/11/11!!!!)  

Of course, as soon as we get any kind of info in on the holiday season, I will post in on Page 1 of this thread!!

Since DLR was nice enough to post their Halloween Time dates about...oh, I'd say...5 months earlier than they normally do, maybe there is a chance we will get the Christmas dates in the next month or two!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Just thought I would post here. I am looking to take a Christmas trip either this year or next year. Kind of holding out to see what they will be doing with the Christmas season this year, will they be adding a ticketed event, etc. _[/I]


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Just thought I would post here. I am looking to take a Christmas trip either this year or next year. Kind of holding out to see what they will be doing with the Christmas season this year, will they be adding a ticketed event, etc. _[/I]



Woo hoo!  Hi, Jen!  Yes, good idea to get subscribed over here.  As soon as we get any kind of breaking news on the holiday season, I will be posting it on Page 1 - probably in both the first post and the third post.  And, of course, as more photos are added here, I will update the Table of Contents.

There will be lots of discussion in this thread on any news.  I hope we get lucky and start getting little bits of info really early this year!  And I hope you are able to finally make that holiday trip this year or next year!


----------



## funatdisney

I have finally taken pictures of my free snapfish calendar. As promised here are the months of November and December.

This is what I made for November. One of the features I love from Good America, Saturday edition is "Your Week in Three Words", where people submit videos where they try to say a message using only three words. It is so touching to see what people have come up with to convey some important event in their lives. Here is my attempt to do a similar thing with my Christmas pictures. I also wanted to play with color.






If you want to see what they do on GMA, here is a link to one of their additions of "Your Week in Three Words".

This is the month of December.






In addition to my own pictures, I also used pictures from the Disneyland Gallery CD. I am happy to say that only two Gallery pictures were used in the months shown above. I'm am pretty proud that most of the pictures I used to make up my calendar were my own or were taken by DD(15).


----------



## Sherry E

I don't even have the Gallery CD, so I wouldn't know what was on it or not on it to be able to tell the difference.  It all looks good to me!

These holiday pages are great, too, Liza.  Having seen your Halloween calendar pages, I'm trying to decide which ones I like better.  Hmmm... The Halloween pages really say 'Halloween' and are much less common than the Christmasy photos.  Because of that, I'm almost tempted to go with those as my favorites.

But, see, for me, part of the reason why I love the holiday season more than the Halloween season is because of the wide array of colors and styles that can be used to say 'holidays.'  It goes beyond just reds and greens.  You can use blues and whites, silvers and golds, checkered patterns, pinks, etc.  You can go with a rustic, Frontierland-style decor or a Mardi Gras/New Orleans-flavored theme, or a primary color-fueled ToonTown motif.  You can go with all one color or all one style, or a mix of many colors together.  There is more variety to work with in holiday decor.

So I like the variety of color and styles of the holiday season on your Christmas pages.  I'm undecided!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Does World of Color and Fantasmic play at Christmas time? Would hate to miss those. Thank You._


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I don't even have the Gallery CD, so I wouldn't know what was on it or not on it to be able to tell the difference.  It all looks good to me!
> 
> These holiday pages are great, too, Liza.  Having seen your Halloween calendar pages, I'm trying to decide which ones I like better.  Hmmm... The Halloween pages really say 'Halloween' and are much less common than the Christmasy photos.  Because of that, I'm almost tempted to go with those as my favorites.
> 
> But, see, for me, part of the reason why I love the holiday season more than the Halloween season is because of the wide array of colors and styles that can be used to say 'holidays.'  It goes beyond just reds and greens.  You can use blues and whites, silvers and golds, checkered patterns, pinks, etc.  You can go with a rustic, Frontierland-style decor or a Mardi Gras/New Orleans-flavored theme, or a primary color-fueled ToonTown motif.  You can go with all one color or all one style, or a mix of many colors together.  There is more variety to work with in holiday decor.
> 
> So I like the variety of color and styles of the holiday season on your Christmas pages.  I'm undecided!



I have to admit the November layout wasn't one of my favorites. But like I said, I was playing with color and wanted to take a chance on it. I do think it came out fine. As for December, the Castle and IASW Holiday are _the_ cornerstone of DL's Christmas. I just had to highlight both of them, but by choosing to focus on them equally, it effect the overall look, IMHO. I am happy with these two and will be proud to have out for all to see.

I like the Halloween months better. The back round colors I used just worked with the colors form the photos. It does have a very Fall/Halloween feel to them, which is one of my favorite seasons of the year. You can guess what the other season is !


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Does World of Color and Fantasmic play at Christmas time? Would hate to miss those. Thank You._



Yep.  On Page 1 of this thread, in Post #3, I posted links to both the November and December Park Hours/calendars/entertainment schedules from last year (although the early part of December was strangely missing from the calendar).  You can get an idea of when those shows (and any other entertainment) run.  Even if the times change a bit this year or next, you'll have a basic idea.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  On Page 1 of this thread, in Post #3, I posted links to both the November and December Park Hours/calendars/entertainment schedules from last year (although the early part of December was strangely missing from the calendar).  You can get an idea of when those shows (and any other entertainment) run.  Even if the times change a bit this year or next, you'll have a basic idea.



Thanks Sherry!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  On Page 1 of this thread, in Post #3, I posted links to both the November and December Park Hours/calendars/entertainment schedules from last year (although the early part of December was strangely missing from the calendar).  You can get an idea of when those shows (and any other entertainment) run.  Even if the times change a bit this year or next, you'll have a basic idea.



_I am so torn, I really want to make the trip out there this year but money wise I don't think it will happen, can any of you help cheer me up, can you think of any reasons for me to hold onto that it would be better to wait until next year._


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _I am so torn, I really want to make the trip out there this year but money wise I don't think it will happen, can any of you help cheer me up, can you think of any reasons for me to hold onto that it would be better to wait until next year._



Jen - 

Well, first of all, I'm sure many of us understand your situation.  I have certainly had to postpone/cancel/modify DLR trips - or just avoid DLR for several years at a time - due to money issues.

And when it comes down to it, if it looks like money will be scarce for me and I will not be able to do the exact length of a trip that I would want, or I can't do both Halloween and Christmas trips, I always look at what will give me the most bang for my buck.  If I have to choose one time of year to go, or if I have to choose one trip over another trip, I base it largely on which trip will give me the most extensive, satisfying overall experience.

So... in your particular case, going this year would be fun because you have been waiting to get to DLR - especially for a holiday trip - for so long.  I know you have - I remember sending you the DLR holiday maps in 2008!  BUT, at the end of the day, I think you will get much more bang for your buck by waiting until next year...if that makes it any easier on you!

First of all, waiting until next year will allow you more time to save up money.

Also, by holiday season of 2012, we are assuming that most or all of the DCA makeover will be complete, meaning street cars will be running, the DCA entrance will be totally redone, Carsland will be open, new restaurants will be open, new rides will be running, new shops will be open, the Disneyland Hotel will be far along in its remodel, etc.

In fact, DLR may make a bigger deal of decorating DCA once everything is finished and in place, and do much more with the holiday stuff.

If DLR decides to start having a Christmas party this year - and we don't know if they will have one this year or start it next year, or whether they will want to hold it in DL or in DCA - then they will surely have one next year, so it's not like you would miss the chance to go.  

But if they do not begin a Christmas party this year, there is a much greater chance that a party will happen next year, when all the DCA work is complete.

I just think it will be an even bigger and better holiday season than it already is - and it's already pretty darn great!!

Really, the only down side that I can see to waiting another year to visit DLR for the holidays is that the prices for everything at DLR will undoubtedly skyrocket between now and December 2012.  Still, if you keep that in mind, it won't be too much of a shock and you can start saving or planning really early (like now).

I am guessing that the prices for the hotels, for the food, for the tickets - everything - are going to spike as DLR makes itself a real vacation destination with the transformation of DCA.



I would be interested to hear some of our other DLR holiday fans' opinions (and people in this thread) as to why waiting until 2012 will be better for you - OR, perhaps, if they think that going this year would be better.  Either way, it would be great to hear some other feedback!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Sherry E said:


> Jen -
> 
> Well, first of all, I'm sure many of us understand your situation.  I have certainly had to postpone/cancel/modify DLR trips - or just avoid DLR for several years at a time - due to money issues.
> 
> And when it comes down to it, if it looks like money will be scarce for me and I will not be able to do the exact length of a trip that I would want, or I can't do both Halloween and Christmas trips, I always look at what will give me the most bang for my buck.  If I have to choose one time of year to go, or if I have to choose one trip over another trip, I base it largely on which trip will give me the most extensive, satisfying overall experience.
> 
> So... in your particular case, going this year would be fun because you have been waiting to get to DLR - especially for a holiday trip - for so long.  I know you have - I remember sending you the DLR holiday maps in 2008!  BUT, at the end of the day, I think you will get much more bang for your buck by waiting until next year...if that makes it any easier on you!
> 
> First of all, waiting until next year will allow you more time to save up money.
> 
> Also, by holiday season of 2012, we are assuming that most or all of the DCA makeover will be complete, meaning street cars will be running, the DCA entrance will be totally redone, Carsland will be open, new restaurants will be open, new rides will be running, new shops will be open, the Disneyland Hotel will be far along in its remodel, etc.
> 
> In fact, DLR may make a bigger deal of decorating DCA once everything is finished and in place, and do much more with the holiday stuff.
> 
> If DLR decides to start having a Christmas party this year - and we don't know if they will have one this year or start it next year, or whether they will want to hold it in DL or in DCA - then they will surely have one next year, so it's not like you would miss the chance to go.
> 
> But if they do not begin a Christmas party this year, there is a much greater chance that a party will happen next year, when all the DCA work is complete.
> 
> I just think it will be an even bigger and better holiday season than it already is - and it's already pretty darn great!!
> 
> Really, the only down side that I can see to waiting another year to visit DLR for the holidays is that the prices for everything at DLR will undoubtedly skyrocket between now and December 2012.  Still, if you keep that in mind, it won't be too much of a shock and you can start saving or planning really early (like now).
> 
> I am guessing that the prices for the hotels, for the food, for the tickets - everything - are going to spike as DLR makes itself a real vacation destination with the transformation of DCA.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to hear some of our other DLR holiday fans' opinions (and people in this thread) as to why waiting until 2012 will be better for you - OR, perhaps, if they think that going this year would be better.  Either way, it would be great to hear some other feedback!




_Sherry, as always I appreciate your input.  Now it looks like I can do it this year, so not sure. Oh well.  I am worried about the prices for next year, but still think I would have fun this year.  I am not really all that excited for Cars Land as it isn't one of my favorite movies.  Since I see the Holiday season kicks off Nov 11th this year, for those of you who have been, when they say that, does that mean most all the decorations are up, etc. Just curious. Was thinking of going early Dec. but might bump it up to Nov. at some point. _


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I would be interested to hear some of our other DLR holiday fans' opinions (and people in this thread) as to why waiting until 2012 will be better for you - OR, perhaps, if they think that going this year would be better.  Either way, it would be great to hear some other feedback!



This my opinion of the Holiday season at the DLR. I always like going to the DLR during the Holiday season with all the decorations and the special events (A Christmas Fantasy Parade & Believe In Holiday Magic Fireworks) which comes with the regular park admission ticket. I would like it the way it is going at the DLR than at WDW where you have to buy another ticket to enjoy MVMCP. The party was nice with less crowds, drinks and cookies. But mostly I was there for Holiday Wishes Fireworks, Celebrate the Season Show, and Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade. Just like what we have been talking about for awhile now Sherry that the DLR will one day do a MVMCP at the DLR one day. I believe with all the construction over at DCA, I would say that they would do that exclusive party event next year in 2012. With all the construction being finished in 2012, the DLR can put up the new Holiday overlays on the front entrance (in the past we see the Golden Gate Bridge all decorated up during the Holiday season), Cars Land (I'm hoping that they would decorate it during the Holiday season).

There will be great excitement in 2012 and some disappointment in 2012. We just don't know what will happen. But it will depend on the Holiday season later this year if the DLR is going to have a exclusive party just like MVMCP or not.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Or I might just have to move over to the Halloween thread. For some reason the past couple Christmas's have been ruined for my family by certain situations. So it dosen't hold what it use to hold for me. So maybe Halloween would be the way to go. Not sure._


----------



## funatdisney

Well Sherry, you have a call out for opinions and never missing an opportunity in throw my opinion around , I'll respond.

I agree with Sherry's opinions. The number one reason I would give for waiting until next year would be the "more bang to your buck" reasoning. By going next year, ensures your chances that DCA will completely done. I can't remember what DCA felt like without all those construction walls! There will brand new experiences in DCA and so many new things to see such as the new entrance, new rides and the new Carsland. Hopefully the hype for all the new venues will settle down quite a bit by Dec 2012 and you will be able to enjoy the new venues without the crowds that new venues attract. Especially if you can plan your trip that will include weekdays in the first week or two of December. It is much quieter and the crowds are traditional very low during that time, but all of the Holiday Decor will be up, including in the hotels. 

By giving yourself more than a year in advance to plan , you can set the dates now for 2012 in your calendar and plan around those dates. It will be easier to be sure that you have the availability to go. Also, as Sherry mentioned, you can save money to go and vacation without worrying about the expense too much.

As for the expense for your hotel stay, I bet you can find a good price for a Good Neighbor Hotel in the area. Although, I own a DVC timeshare, I still find myself looking for other hotels around Disneyland, since I can't always get to use my points at a DL hotel. I have read reviews and threads here to help find a hotel that I will like as a choice for a hotel outside of DLR for future visits. I have a booking for the Marriott Anaheim for the D23 convention this Aug to try that one out. There are so many hotels surrounding DLR for every price range and comfort level. You can have a lunch or dinner reservations at one of the DLR hotels to get the opportunity to visit and see the Grand Californian, Disneyland Hotel and/or Paradise Pier. 

Well, I'm sure there is more to say, but I'll let others pipe in.


----------



## Funball

Omg I can't believe it another year and yet here we are march, xmas will be here before we know it!


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Sherry, as always I appreciate your input.  Now it looks like I can do it this year, so not sure. Oh well.  I am worried about the prices for next year, but still think I would have fun this year.  I am not really all that excited for Cars Land as it isn't one of my favorite movies.  Since I see the Holiday season kicks off Nov 11th this year, for those of you who have been, when they say that, does that mean most all the decorations are up, etc. Just curious. Was thinking of going early Dec. but might bump it up to Nov. at some point. _



I would totally stick with early December instead of that time in November.  A lot of the holiday stuff is not even up and out until Thanksgiving or immediately after it ends (such as all the decorations at the hotels!).

So if you want the full holiday experience, wait until December, whichever year you choose!!  I've done November and December - as I think many of us here have - and December is more Christmasy all over DLR than early-mid November.  One of the highlights of the season is the great atmosphere and (free) entertainment in the Grand Californian Hotel, along with the wonderful PhotoPass opportunity with Santa by the GCH tree, and the carolers performing by the tree.  None of that is there pre-Thanksgiving weekend, sadly.

I'm not thrilled about CarsLand either - it's not my favorite Pixar movie and to me, it seems a curious choice for an entire land.  But, it will have new rides and restaurants - and it will be a place where there may be extra decorations.

Also, more of the work at the DLH will be done by next year.


I'm now going to read Bret's and Liza's replies - I was hoping they would pop in with opinons!



mvf-m11c said:


> This my opinion of the Holiday season at the DLR. I always like going to the DLR during the Holiday season with all the decorations and the special events (A Christmas Fantasy Parade & Believe In Holiday Magic Fireworks) which comes with the regular park admission ticket. I would like it the way it is going at the DLR than at WDW where you have to buy another ticket to enjoy MVMCP. The party was nice with less crowds, drinks and cookies. But mostly I was there for Holiday Wishes Fireworks, Celebrate the Season Show, and Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade. Just like what we have been talking about for awhile now Sherry that the DLR will one day do a MVMCP at the DLR one day. I believe with all the construction over at DCA, I would say that they would do that exclusive party event next year in 2012. With all the construction being finished in 2012, the DLR can put up the new Holiday overlays on the front entrance (in the past we see the Golden Gate Bridge all decorated up during the Holiday season), Cars Land (I'm hoping that they would decorate it during the Holiday season).
> 
> There will be great excitement in 2012 and some disappointment in 2012. We just don't know what will happen. But it will depend on the Holiday season later this year if the DLR is going to have a exclusive party just like MVMCP or not.





jnjusoioa said:


> _Or I might just have to move over to the Halloween thread. For some reason the past couple Christmas's have been ruined for my family by certain situations. So it dosen't hold what it use to hold for me. So maybe Halloween would be the way to go. Not sure._





funatdisney said:


> Well Sherry, you have a call out for opinions and never missing an opportunity in throw my opinion around , I'll respond.
> 
> I agree with Sherry's opinions. The number one reason I would give for waiting until next year would be the "more bang to your buck" reasoning. By going next year, ensures your chances that DCA will completely done. I can't remember what DCA felt like without all those construction walls! There will brand new experiences in DCA and so many new things to see such as the new entrance, new rides and the new Carsland. Hopefully the hype for all the new venues will settle down quite a bit by Dec 2012 and you will be able to enjoy the new venues without the crowds that new venues attract. Especially if you can plan your trip that will include weekdays in the first week or two of December. It is much quieter and the crowds are traditional very low during that time, but all of the Holiday Decor will be up, including in the hotels.
> 
> By giving yourself more than a year in advance to plan , you can set the dates now for 2012 in your calendar and plan around those dates. It will be easier to be sure that you the availability to go. Also, as Sherry mentioned, you can save money to go and vacation without worrying about the expense too much.
> 
> As for the expense for your hotel stay, I bet you can find a good price for a Good Neighbor Hotel in the area. Although, I own a DVC timeshare, I still find myself looking for other hotels around Disneyland, since I can't always get to use my points at a DL hotel. I have read reviews and threads here to help find a hotel that I will like as a choice for a hotel outside of DLR for future visits. I have a booking for the Marriott Anaheim for the D23 convention this Aug to try that one out. There are so many hotels surrounding DLR for every price range and comfort level. You can have a lunch or dinner reservations at one of the DLR hotels to get the opportunity to visit and see the Grand Californian, Disneyland Hotel and/or Paradise Pier.
> 
> Well, I'm sure there is more to say, but I'll let others pipe in.





Funball said:


> Omg I can't believe it another year and yet here we are march, xmas will be here before we know it!




Bret & Liza!  I was hoping that you guys and some of our holiday peeps would weigh in on the subject.




Jen -   (I'm not  about your Christmases being ruined and the holiday not holding the same meaning for you, of course - but, rather, laughing about going back and forth between making a Halloween trip or a Christmas trip, because I was in that same situation myself, more or less, last year and in the past!)  

Even if you switch to Halloween instead of Christmas (and I think most of us here are big Halloween at DLR fans as well), I would still suggest waiting until next year.  There is much more of a chance that Disney will put some Halloween touches back in DCA next year, after all that pesky work is complete.  The construction - although necessary - really inhibits what they might normally do.

So I think that waiting until 2012 would be beneficial, whether doing a Halloween or a Christmas trip.  If you think you will only be able to make one trip to DLR for a few years, I would go when you know you are going to get the fullest, most satisfying experience.  Right now, Halloween is limited to Disneyland itself and nowhere else in the Resort (not the hotels, not DTD, not DCA), and it's only in certain areas of DL at that.  At least in 2012, there is a good chance we might see some Halloween touches back in DCA.




Sara - I know!  Time flies so fast.  After Easter at the end of April, there's one holiday after another - Mothers Day, Memorial Day, Fathers Day, then July 4th, then a long summer....2 months or so until another holiday hits!  Once Labor Day arrives in September, Halloween Time at DLR is right after that...and then it's on to the holiday season!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I also forgot to say that if the DLR doesn't do the exclusive party event just like MVMCP at WDW and possibly do it next year in 2012, I would do it this year because it is part of the regular admission. The price would be at least $50 for the event just like MHP during the Halloween Season. Even though next year would be better without all the construction walls around the resort, I would say the samething and go next year to see the new DCA during the Holiday season would be special.


----------



## goldies 5

I personally am not looking forward to the idea of a ticketed event.  We always go this time of year and love the nightly Holiday events. To have to pay more than I already do to see the Christmas Parade would really not sit well with me. Would be a shame to have to pay more money to enjoy something we have been doing for years.


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> I personally am not looking forward to the idea of a ticketed event.  We always go this time of year and love the nightly Holiday events. To have to pay more than I already do to see the Christmas Parade would really not sit well with me. Would be a shame to have to pay more money to enjoy something we have been doing for years.



goldies 5!  I'm so glad to see you back here in the Christmas thread with us!  We need to get all of our old holiday peeps from the first thread back, and start sharing some more pictures with some of the newer folks here. 

That's such a cute photo you posted, too!  How adorable!

Yep - I think you will not be alone in that thinking about a ticketed event.  It's going to be very tricky.  

With Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party, they could get away with making the Halloween Screams fireworks exclusive to the party because Halloween Screams had only run for one year/one Halloween season in DL as a show for the general public.  It's not like they had been doing HS for years and years and then suddenly made it an exclusive.

But Christmas Time is different.  To suddenly make the parade, fireworks and/or snow exclusive to a ticketed party would be very controversial to those who had made treks to DLR year after year after year to see them with the price of admission.

In my estimation, to make a party in Disneyland successful and less controversial, they would have to add in something totally new - different fireworks or a different parade.  Some new thing.  That's the only way I could see people accepting the idea.

I mean, DLR may still go ahead and have the party in DL and make those things exclusive whether people like it or not, but they will get a ton of 'feedback' flooding into their offices, I am sure!

Or, as I've said before, once DCA is all shiny and new in 2012, they could begin having the holiday party there, and roll out the expected holiday version of World of Color - which will be brand new to everyone - or a holiday TSMM overlay, and make that/those the selling points of a ticketed holiday party.  Now, many people would say that having a party in DCA won't be good, but that would make more sense to me - at least to start off with.


----------



## goldies 5

Thanks Sherry.  I am glad to be back.  We had a great time as always.
Kim


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> Thanks Sherry.  I am glad to be back.  We had a great time as always.
> Kim



I will miss that Mickey from the CALIFORNIA letters!  It will be so odd to go there for the holidays this year and not see those letters!  I just got so used to them.


----------



## dsneygirl

We're looking at possibly being in DL Nov 20/21/22 Looks like we will get some of the holiday decor but what about crowds right before Thanksgiving?

Thanks


----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> I will miss that Mickey from the CALIFORNIA letters!  It will be so odd to go there for the holidays this year and not see those letters!  I just got so used to them.




[FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]I miss the letters too....It is really trippy not seeing them now when I go, but the construction walls are growing on me!   before you know it the new entrance will be in and I will be missing the construction walls!   oh yeah can u tell i am ready for st patty's day? lol  [/FONT]


----------



## Sherry E

dsneygirl said:


> We're looking at possibly being in DL Nov 20/21/22 Looks like we will get some of the holiday decor but what about crowds right before Thanksgiving?
> 
> Thanks



dsneygirl - 

I've heard mixed things about that period immediately leading up to Thanksgiving.  It seems like more folks have been saying that the pre-Thanksgiving days are quite crowded, while the days immediately following Thanksgiving are blissfully uncrowded (I think one of our wonderful DIS'ers, GrandBob, is in that camp).  I would assume that this could be because a lot of folks take off the entire week of Thanksgiving and head to DLR, whereas after Thanksgiving ends, they all head back to work and/or school before the Christmas break.

However, I've also read reports that said the pre-Thanksgiving days are not bad. So it's hard to say with 100% certainty.

I think it's safe to say that, with the arrival of World of Color and the coming Little Mermaid ride, as well as Star Tours 2.0, DLR is going to see pretty healthy crowds through the year and certainly next year.  That doesn't mean the crowds will be unbearable.  With planning and preparation, you can have a great time.

And yes, if you go pre-Thanksgiving, I'd say that 80% of all the holiday offerings will be in full effect.  It's really the hotels that are not decked out until Thanksgiving hits (which cuts out 3 Santa opportunities), and a couple of the food items and merchandise items may not be out yet.  Some of the stuff at the Reindeer Round-Up may not be out yet.  I, personally, think the hotels are worth seeing during the season - especially the GCH - but you will still have a wonderful time even if you miss those things.


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> dsneygirl -
> 
> I've heard mixed things about that period immediately leading up to Thanksgiving.  It seems like more folks have been saying that the pre-Thanksgiving days are quite crowded, while the days immediately following Thanksgiving are blissfully uncrowded (I think one of our wonderful DIS'ers, GrandBob, is in that camp).  I would assume that this could be because a lot of folks take off the entire week of Thanksgiving and head to DLR, whereas after Thanksgiving ends, they all head back to work and/or school before the Christmas break.
> 
> However, I've also read reports that said the pre-Thanksgiving days are not bad. So it's hard to say with 100% certainty.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that, with the arrival of World of Color and the coming Little Mermaid ride, as well as Star Tours 2.0, DLR is going to see pretty healthy crowds through the year and certainly next year.  That doesn't mean the crowds will be unbearable.  With planning and preparation, you can have a great time.
> 
> And yes, if you go pre-Thanksgiving, I'd say that 80% of all the holiday offerings will be in full effect.  It's really the hotels that are not decked out until Thanksgiving hits (which cuts out 3 Santa opportunities), and a couple of the food items and merchandise items may not be out yet.  Some of the stuff at the Reindeer Round-Up may not be out yet.  I, personally, think the hotels are worth seeing during the season - especially the GCH - but you will still have a wonderful time even if you miss those things.



Thanks so much for your help.  We haven't been to DL in 5 years and are possibly tacking this on to a trip to Hawaii so we'll just deal the crowds as they come.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> It seems like more folks have been saying that the pre-Thanksgiving days are quite crowded, while the days immediately following Thanksgiving are blissfully uncrowded (I think one of our wonderful DIS'ers, GrandBob, is in that camp).



True, when we went the Sun-Thurs after Thanksgiving in 2009, it was a dream!  But to be clear, we didn't arrive until Sunday -- I can't speak to the Friday/Saturday right after Thanksgiving.  And of course, Mon-Thurs were better than Sunday, and colored my memories of near walk-on conditions.

In any case, have fun dnseygirl!

-Bob


----------



## Funball

im no help.. last year thanksgiving is foggy for me.. but it was still fun!


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> I have finally taken pictures of my free snapfish calendar. As promised here are the months of November and December.
> 
> This is what I made for November. One of the features I love from Good America, Saturday edition is "Your Week in Three Words", where people submit videos where they try to say a message using only three words. It is so touching to see what people have come up with to convey some important event in their lives. Here is my attempt to do a similar thing with my Christmas pictures. I also wanted to play with color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see what they do on GMA, here is a link to one of their additions of "Your Week in Three Words".
> 
> This is the month of December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to my own pictures, I also used pictures from the Disneyland Gallery CD. I am happy to say that only two Gallery pictures were used in the months shown above. I'm am pretty proud that most of the pictures I used to make up my calendar were my own or were taken by DD(15).



Nice job!


----------



## funatdisney

GrandBob said:


> True, when we went the Sun-Thurs after Thanksgiving in 2009, it was a dream!  But to be clear, we didn't arrive until Sunday -- I can't speak to the Friday/Saturday right after Thanksgiving.  And of course, Mon-Thurs were better than Sunday, and colored my memories of near walk-on conditions.
> 
> In any case, have fun dnseygirl!
> 
> -Bob



I can. My youngest DD was born the day after Thanksgiving, so I am usually in DL for one day of the Thanksgiving weekend for a day trip. The crowds are bad, but manageable, if you _plan_ well. I go often enough that I can handle most crowds, so my judgment of what is a huge crowd would be different than most. If I were to pick Friday, Saturday or the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend, I would choose Sunday. For most Sundays of a given year, DL is slow in the morning and doesn't pick up until 11am or so. Most resort visitors are too tired to get up early and go into the Park or they need to check out. APs are not out in droves yet (maybe because of church?) I know it is Magic Morning Hours, but the number resort guests is significantly lower than other MMH days, in my experience. 



tksbaskets said:


> Nice job!



 Thank you, tksbaskets.


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping with a picture. My DD(15) favorite Princess.


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> True, when we went the Sun-Thurs after Thanksgiving in 2009, it was a dream!  But to be clear, we didn't arrive until Sunday -- I can't speak to the Friday/Saturday right after Thanksgiving.  And of course, Mon-Thurs were better than Sunday, and colored my memories of near walk-on conditions.
> 
> In any case, have fun dnseygirl!
> 
> -Bob



I'm glad you clarified that, GrandBob.  It's important to note that your experience was based on the Sunday after Thanksgiving and beyond.  The reason I say this is because I've noticed in other threads that when the subject of pre-Thanksgiving trips vs. post-Thanksgving trips gets brought up, the overall belief seems to be that as soon as Thanksgiving itself/Thursday ends, the crowds empty out.  

In other words, I think people read "after" and "Thanksgiving" and they interpret that to mean that as soon as the actual holiday itself passes, the crowds thin out.  In fact, whenever I remember to do it as I'm suggesting that time frame to people for a visit, I usually try to specifiy _after the weekend_, not _after the holiday itself_.  (Of course, as I was posting about it above on the previous page, I _think_ I completely forgot to throw in the word "weekend" for clarification!)

I would expect there to be large crowds all through Thanksgiving weekend.  Why not?  It's time off for everyone!  I would expect that Friday and Saturday would be a madhouse, and that Sunday would clear out as people returned back home to prepare for work and school.

So what you've experienced, Bob, along with what Liza/funatdisney said, totally makes sense to me and confirms what I've assumed/expected!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The overplanner in me has to ask the question of someone who swore that DL wouldn't be their next trip in 3 years, and is secretly plotting another trip after paying off food hampers this year. When would be a good time to go in either Nov before your Thanksgiving long weekend or the 1st week of Dec?. Since this is one of the peak times of the year, how far in advance would be advisable to book hotel?? I know that I can hunt for deals on air anytime, but it's the hotel I would be more concerned about.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> The overplanner in me has to ask the question of someone who swore that DL wouldn't be their next trip in 3 years, and is secretly plotting another trip after paying off food hampers this year. When would be a good time to go in either Nov before your Thanksgiving long weekend or the 1st week of Dec?. Since this is one of the peak times of the year, how far in advance would be advisable to book hotel?? I know that I can hunt for deals on air anytime, but it's the hotel I would be more concerned about.



Trish!!  Welcome!  I'm so used to seeing you in the Halloween Superthread that it was a shock to see you over here 'round these parts!

Well, hopefully Liza, Bret, Jessica, Bob and all the other good folks who are seasoned DLR holiday vets will give their opinions as well, but in my opinion, I would say to go for the first week of December!  

First of all, you will get the full array of holiday offerings at that point.  Before Thanksgiving, the hotels are not decorated yet, and the GCH at Christmastime is a real highlight you don't want to miss!  Also, pre-Thanksgiving, some of the food items and pieces of merchandise are not out yet.

Crowd-wise, most folks say that the first week in December is delightful.  There are not many reports to the contrary.  That first week may or may not involve two nights of Cast Member parties.  Usually, the CM parties are held on the Monday and Tuesday immediately after the Candlelight Processional, which is always the first weekend in December.  However, last year the CM parties were moved to a week later than normal - falling right in the middle of my trip! So we don't know if this year they will resume their usual schedule or happen later.

Either way, even if two of the nights were devoted to CM parties, that would only affect DL's hours, not DCA's.  

I would also say that you should book your dates as soon as you can formulate a plan and get an idea of when you can go, especially if you are staying off-property.  Even though I have booked December trips as late as October to stay onsite, the Good Neighbor hotels are booking up earlier and earlier in the year because the prices are so good.

Be sure to stay tuned to Page 1 of this thread - the first 3 posts already have lots of information (including links to hours and all kinds of stuff from last year), which I will update as we get more news for this year's holiday season!


----------



## mvf-m11c

As for your comment for Belledozer of which days to go to DL, I would also go during the first week of December just as Sherry suggested. Most of the Holiday decors are already up and the GCH would all be decorated for the Holiday season. When I did a trip in November during last year, most of the decorations, food and merchandise are not out there during the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season. I thought going the 2nd weekend of the holiday season was one of lowest crowds I have ever been to. To enjoy a nice time at DL with low crowds, the 2nd week during the Holiday season is a good time to go.

I mostly go the 2nd weekend of December during the Holiday season since it is during my birthday week. And it can be really crowded or barely any people. In the past we talked about that the 2nd week of December to be average crowds. But it has picked up the last couple of years with more people going the 2nd weekend of December. I didn't go last year since I was in WDW and will be back there later this year. 

Just as Sherry mentioned that the first weekend is mostly the CM parties and the CP. The CP is so popular that Time Square is so busy in the afternoon that you can barely walk down MS.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Well, hopefully Liza, Bret, Jessica, Bob and all the other good folks who are seasoned DLR holiday vets will give their opinions as well, but in my opinion, I would say to go for the first week of December!



Am I considered a seasoned DLR holiday vet? I never even considered it, lol.

Let's see ... from my experiences this year I had a trip in early December and late December (after Christmas and through New Years). I'm probably not the best to ask crowd wise as I'm not really that adverse to them. So long as you are expecting crowds and can prepare yourself (be it mentally or strategically) I've never found them to bother me. I still get everything I want to do done, and then some. Although I can see how that could cause a problem for others. It's just not my first thought.

I went in early'ish December in 2010. I think around the end of the first week and so on. The crowds were so-so in my opinion and the weather seemed Decent enough. It just really feels Holiday'ish then, compared to when I got my second trip in, which was after Christmas and over New Years. Yes, decorations are still up but it's not the same. Santa has flown the coop and yada yada yada.

I totally wish I could get another trip in this year. But I doubt I'd be able to afford it (especially with another girls-only trip at the end of February 2012) and with a possible new job I've no idea what getting time off will be like.


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Hope you all dont mind if i join you.

We are planning our December trip now, so looking forward to being back in Disneyland, could do without the 12 hour flight to get there but hey you gotta make sacrifices i guess.

We are looking at getting into LA on 26th November and heading back home about 19th December so will be a nice long trip. We are going to get premium APs since we are planning our next trip to be in October 2012 so figure we can get 2 trips out of the annual pass.

So excited about coming back, this will be our 3rd trip and swear everyone we know thinks we are crazy for going back again but we love it.

Planning on staying at the Anaheim Plaza again, we stayed there last time and were happy with it, just waiting on the plane fares to come down a bit, we will hopefully book everything in about May.

Hope to chat with you all soon


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, after our last trip to the mouse in Feb, us as a family swore off DL as our next family trip in 3 or 4 years. The kids keep bugging me about when we are going back to the mouse, and I've got a secret craving to either surprise the kids in 2013 or 2014, depending on how long it's going to take me to save up the cash with either a trip to DL either at Halloween time, or Christmas time. I had a blast during my Halloween trip last year, and either want to experience it with the kids or take a chance and visit DL during Christmas time. DH is game for either DL again if the kids and I want to go, providing it's during one of the special seasons of the parks. So we'll have to see how it goes, and see if I can talk DH into another trip to the mouse. Just find it to be a cheaper vacation for us than flying to any other destination. And for the record we kept the Feb trip from the kids until we were 10mins from the border. They accused us of lying, and didn't fully realize that we were actually going to the mouse until we got into the border lineup. Even then they kept asking us for a couple of days afterwards if we were really going to DL. I fooled them really good!


----------



## spiderdust

At the risk of asking an already asked question...

We're currently planning to be in the park on Christmas Day.  We spent Thanksgiving at Disneyland several years ago and remember the wonderful Thanksgiving dinner buffet at the Disneyland Hotel.  I'm assuming something like this goes on for Christmas Dinner, but does anyone know the costs?


----------



## goldies 5

The first  week in December is  my favorite week to go!


----------



## NewbieMouse

We just booked the girls and my flight on points, so I am pumped! We'll be in the park Dec 13-16.

I've gotten wind of this "Mickey's Christmas Party" talk, and I'm not sure I really understand how that might work. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> As for your comment for Belledozer of which days to go to DL, I would also go during the first week of December just as Sherry suggested. Most of the Holiday decors are already up and the GCH would all be decorated for the Holiday season. When I did a trip in November during last year, most of the decorations, food and merchandise are not out there during the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season. I thought going the 2nd weekend of the holiday season was one of lowest crowds I have ever been to. To enjoy a nice time at DL with low crowds, the 2nd week during the Holiday season is a good time to go.
> 
> I mostly go the 2nd weekend of December during the Holiday season since it is during my birthday week. And it can be really crowded or barely any people. In the past we talked about that the 2nd week of December to be average crowds. But it has picked up the last couple of years with more people going the 2nd weekend of December. I didn't go last year since I was in WDW and will be back there later this year.
> 
> Just as Sherry mentioned that the first weekend is mostly the CM parties and the CP. The CP is so popular that Time Square is so busy in the afternoon that you can barely walk down MS.



Thank you for giving your feedback, Bret!  I was hoping you and some of the other folks would jump in with opinions, so I'm glad you did!



Belle Ella said:


> Am I considered a seasoned DLR holiday vet? I never even considered it, lol.
> 
> Let's see ... from my experiences this year I had a trip in early December and late December (after Christmas and through New Years). I'm probably not the best to ask crowd wise as I'm not really that adverse to them. So long as you are expecting crowds and can prepare yourself (be it mentally or strategically) I've never found them to bother me. I still get everything I want to do done, and then some. Although I can see how that could cause a problem for others. It's just not my first thought.
> 
> I went in early'ish December in 2010. I think around the end of the first week and so on. The crowds were so-so in my opinion and the weather seemed Decent enough. It just really feels Holiday'ish then, compared to when I got my second trip in, which was after Christmas and over New Years. Yes, decorations are still up but it's not the same. Santa has flown the coop and yada yada yada.
> 
> I totally wish I could get another trip in this year. But I doubt I'd be able to afford it (especially with another girls-only trip at the end of February 2012) and with a possible new job I've no idea what getting time off will be like.



Jessica - Sure!  Of course you are a seasoned vet!  You had a good number of days spent at DLR during this past holiday season - both pre-and post-Christmas - and I knew you were there early in the month so you had direct experience with that week and could comment on it!

Your AP expires in early December, doesn't it?  So that deadline will be there to tempt you.  It will be looming ominously, beckoning you to make one last holiday jaunt before it expires!

But, as you say, if you get the new job it may be tricky getting time off for a while, at least so soon.




Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Hope you all dont mind if i join you.
> 
> We are planning our December trip now, so looking forward to being back in Disneyland, could do without the 12 hour flight to get there but hey you gotta make sacrifices i guess.
> 
> We are looking at getting into LA on 26th November and heading back home about 19th December so will be a nice long trip. We are going to get premium APs since we are planning our next trip to be in October 2012 so figure we can get 2 trips out of the annual pass.
> 
> So excited about coming back, this will be our 3rd trip and swear everyone we know thinks we are crazy for going back again but we love it.
> 
> Planning on staying at the Anaheim Plaza again, we stayed there last time and were happy with it, just waiting on the plane fares to come down a bit, we will hopefully book everything in about May.
> 
> Hope to chat with you all soon




Ihaveamickeymousekid - Welcome!  Of course we don't mind if you join us!  In fact, the more, the merrier.  We want people to join us, and either share their knowledge and photos from their own previous DLR holiday trips OR subscribe/follow the thread to help plan for their future DLR holiday trips.

You're right - you are definitely going to have a nice, long trip!  Wow!  Will all of that time be spent at DLR, or are you going to venture into other parts of L.A./SoCal?

I think that getting the AP's sounds like a great idea.  First of all, it will be ideal for the long trip in December.  Then, as you said, you can get in an October trip in 2012 (be sure to join us over in the Halloween Superthread too!).  It's great timing because you will get to see all the new attractions the makeover of DCA as it happens. This year will be the Little Mermaid ride and Star Tours 2.0.  Next year, CarsLand should be open for business by the time you go in October.  Really, I think all the major work should be done by that time next year, including the new DCA entrance and the trolley/street car.  It's an exciting time.

Also, of course, the AP's offer nice discounts around DLR, which come in handy!

You said this will be your third trip to DLR - but this will be your actual first holiday trip, or have you been there for Christmas time before?  If this is your first holiday trip, you are in for a treat!  You have a lot to look forward to!  If you've been there for the holiday season before, then you already know how special it is!



BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry, after our last trip to the mouse in Feb, us as a family swore off DL as our next family trip in 3 or 4 years. The kids keep bugging me about when we are going back to the mouse, and I've got a secret craving to either surprise the kids in 2013 or 2014, depending on how long it's going to take me to save up the cash with either a trip to DL either at Halloween time, or Christmas time. I had a blast during my Halloween trip last year, and either want to experience it with the kids or take a chance and visit DL during Christmas time. DH is game for either DL again if the kids and I want to go, providing it's during one of the special seasons of the parks. So we'll have to see how it goes, and see if I can talk DH into another trip to the mouse. Just find it to be a cheaper vacation for us than flying to any other destination. And for the record we kept the Feb trip from the kids until we were 10mins from the border. They accused us of lying, and didn't fully realize that we were actually going to the mouse until we got into the border lineup. Even then they kept asking us for a couple of days afterwards if we were really going to DL. I fooled them really good!




Trish - That's right!  I'd forgotten that your long Halloween trip (9 days, wasn't it?) was all solo!  I hope you all don't have to wait until 2013 or 2014 to visit for Christmas (or Halloween).  But when you do get there - whether it's sooner or later - it will be worth it - even if your kids don't believe you and think you're lying again!

Since you made such a long Halloween trip, you pretty much know the Halloween season inside and out.  As long as you enjoy the Christmas season in general (and some people don't, so that's a big factor), I think you would love DLR during the holidays.  As fun and festive as Halloween Time is, there is so much more to the holiday season. It really is much more extensive - in all of the hotels and in DTD, everywhere.  There are Christmas trees galore (see the "Trees/Tree Quest" section of the Table of Contents on Page 1, Post#2).  It's really very magical and wonderful.




spiderdust said:


> At the risk of asking an already asked question...
> 
> We're currently planning to be in the park on Christmas Day.  We spent Thanksgiving at Disneyland several years ago and remember the wonderful Thanksgiving dinner buffet at the Disneyland Hotel.  I'm assuming something like this goes on for Christmas Dinner, but does anyone know the costs?



spiderdust - Don't worry about asking an already asked question!  But you know, this is when we need some of our Christmas Day DLR visitors from last year to chime in (lapdwife, where are you??).  Don't hold me to this, because I could be very wrong, but why do I seem to remember someone saying that there was no holiday buffet last year at the DLH?  Again, I could be totally imagining that, but I could swear that someone told us there was no Christmas buffet in the DLH and that they would have to have a meal at one of the other restaurants.  Hopefully, someone who was there over the actual Christmas holiday can jump in soon and either confirm or deny what I think I remember!  There definitely used to be a Christmas buffet at the DLH at some point.  Perhaps they opted not to have it last year because Goofy's Kitchen was temporarily moved to the banquet room while it was being worked on.

I took this excerpt from some of the 2010 food-related information I posted on Page 1, Post 3 - it was part of a MousePlanet article, I think:



> _Holiday entrees and meals
> 
> While menu specifics were not yet available, look for special holiday-themed entrees at Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo and Red Rocket's Pizza Port. *Plaza Inn, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Café, Steakhouse 55, and PCH Grill will all offer special holiday menus on Thanksgiving and Christmas days, and reservations are now being accepted.* Call 714-781-DINE to book your reservation._



I would assume that if there had been a Christmas buffet last year, there would have been some mention of it in this paragraph.  I can't say for sure, though.




goldies 5 said:


> The first  week in December is  my favorite week to go!




goldies 5 - I thought I remembered that you liked the early part of December!  Glad to know I wasn't imagining it!  Thanks so much for jumping in!



NewbieMouse said:


> We just booked the girls and my flight on points, so I am pumped! We'll be in the park Dec 13-16.
> 
> I've gotten wind of this "Mickey's Christmas Party" talk, and I'm not sure I really understand how that might work. Can anyone enlighten me?



NewbieMouse - Woo hoo!  Your second holiday trip is on its way!

So far, there is no official word on a Christmas Party yet.  There has been lots of speculation and discussion.  It seems inevitable that there will be a party because the Halloween party is so popular, and because the Christmas party at WDW is so popular.  I think it's just a matter of when and where it will happen.

If DLR were to have a party this year, for example, and they held it in Disneyland, that would most likely be controversial because they would have to have something as the selling point of the party to get people to buy tickets.  If they made the Christmas Fantasy Parade or Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks party exclusives, that means they would be removing things that have been part of the regular holiday entertainment schedule for years and years and years, and making them exclusive.  People would probably be ticked.  Also, as you know, the parade (with seats) was a selling point of the holiday tour, so if that became exclusive to a party it would most likely have to be removed from the tour...another controversial decision.

Now they _could_ always decide to start off by having the party in DCA instead of DL - and make a holiday version of World of Color the highlight.  That would be something that was brand new to everyone, so it would not be like they were holding any existing entertainment hostage to a party.  But if they were to hold it in DCA, it wouldn't be this year, I'm sure.  Too much construction.

There has also been talk of the Candlelight Processional moving to DCA.  If that happens, then I think the party will be held in DL.  That way each park could have a signature holiday event.

One thing I can tell you is that if DLR has any 'new' stuff up its sleeve for this year - such as a Christmas party - we will probably hear about it on the Parks Blog or on Disneyland News within the next couple of months.  It seems like when they add in new things or make significant changes to a season, they let the info out early on (such as Halloween Screams debuting in 2009 and the Halloween party moving to DL last year).


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Sherry - Thanks for the welcome 

I am really looking forward to the christmas season at Disneyland. It will be our first christmas visit, our first visit in 2009 was in October and we got to see the place all decked out for Halloween and that was amazing so i am sure christmas will be great.

We are planning on staying at the Anaheim Plaza like we did last year, it was clean, close and best of all cheap. 

I think that the AP will more than pay for themselves with 2 trips on them plus the discounts on food and merchandise (with a 4 year old i go a little merchandise crazy!)

We will spend the majority of the time at DLR (we are Disney nuts ) But we do plan on a day trip to Universal Studios and maybe Legoland if its worth doing?

So looking forward to it, its going to be a long 8 months i bet but i just cannot wait.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Well, hopefully Liza, Bret, Jessica, Bob and all the other good folks who are seasoned DLR holiday vets will give their opinions as well, but in my opinion, I would say to go for the first week of December!



When looking at the 2011 December calendar, the first week's dates after Thanksgiving weekend are November 28th to December 4th. I think all the hotels will be decorated and all the Christmas events will be running by Monday, Nov 28. If so, this would be a good week to go. Most likely the Cast Members Parties will not be scheduled on that Monday and Tuesday, and it would be very slow, too. I would go early in the week. I am sure that the weekend will be very busy.

On the other hand, "Believe... In Holiday Magic" fireworks may not start until the weekend, though.


----------



## spiderdust

Hmm... well, if there's no Christmas dinner buffet in the banquet room, we'll have to do something else.  We'll be disapointed, but maybe we'll find something just as special.  I wonder if Storyteller's Cafe or PCH Grill will have any character dining that day?

I'm assuming the park hours are regular that day?  Does anything (in DL/DCA/DD) NOT have normal operating hours on Christmas Day?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> this is when we need some of our Christmas Day DLR visitors from last year to chime in



We were there Christmas Day 2010 and we ate at Goofy's "ballroom" for Christmas Dinner, we crawled all over the DLH while waiting for our table and I did not see any signs or anything up about a buffet, however that may indeed have been due to Goofy taking over the ballroom.


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Sherry - Thanks for the welcome
> 
> I am really looking forward to the christmas season at Disneyland. It will be our first christmas visit, our first visit in 2009 was in October and we got to see the place all decked out for Halloween and that was amazing so i am sure christmas will be great.
> 
> We are planning on staying at the Anaheim Plaza like we did last year, it was clean, close and best of all cheap.
> 
> I think that the AP will more than pay for themselves with 2 trips on them plus the discounts on food and merchandise (with a 4 year old i go a little merchandise crazy!)
> 
> We will spend the majority of the time at DLR (we are Disney nuts ) But we do plan on a day trip to Universal Studios and maybe Legoland if its worth doing?
> 
> So looking forward to it, its going to be a long 8 months i bet but i just cannot wait.



Ihaveamickeymousekid - You're welcome!  We're happy to have you with us in this thread!  I've never been to Legoland so I can't offer up any info there.  Universal Studios might be worth a day trip, since you will have a good long visit in SoCal.

Well, I can tell you that as long as you enjoy the Christmas season, you will love DLR at Christmas time.  It's so immersive.  You can literally get a sampling of Christmas in a variety of themes just by roaming from land to land.  

Frontierland has its own style of decorations and its own Western variations on familiar Christmas songs.  The Reindeer Round-Up is a highlight, full of charming rustic details.  Same thing with New Orleans Square - unique decorations and holiday tunes with a jazzy edge.  ToonTown is fully decorated in vibrant primary colors and clever inside jokes (pay special attention to the wreaths) and you will hear Mickey and his friends singing carols.  On Main Street, the various drivers toot out holiday songs on their horns.  In Adventureland, it's not unheard of to stroll through and encounter more tropical/calypso takes on the Yuletide classics.  

At night, the lights on Main Street, on the Winter Castle and on IASW Holiday are just breathtaking.  The Grand Californian Hotel offers a cozy environment in which to relax and enjoy the festive atmosphere, such as the guitarist by the fire and the pianist - as well as Santa, of course.

Be sure to check out Santa in California Adventure - he has a particularly picturesque location in the Paradise Pier area.

Downtown Disney has an interesting rotation of Christmas songs playing around the clock, ranging from Bing Crosby and Johnny Mathis to Sheryl Crow and U2.  But as you walk through DTD, it really helps build the mood.

And don't forget the treats.  Aside from the fact that the one I got was a Peppermint Cone of Death (those who read my TR will understand that reference), I highly recommend getting a big peppermint ice cream cone from Gibson Girl on Main Street, in either a cone with chocolate and red & green sprinkles, or in a cone encrusted with crushed candy cane!




funatdisney said:


> When looking at the 2011 December calendar, the first week's dates after Thanksgiving weekend are November 28th to December 4th. I think all the hotels will be decorated and all the Christmas events will be running by Monday, Nov 28. If so, this would be a good week to go. Most likely the Cast Members Parties will not be scheduled on that Monday and Tuesday, and it would be very slow, too. I would go early in the week. I am sure that the weekend will be very busy.
> 
> On the other hand, "Believe... In Holiday Magic" fireworks may not start until the weekend, though.



Thanks for weighing in, Liza!



spiderdust said:


> Hmm... well, if there's no Christmas dinner buffet in the banquet room, we'll have to do something else.  We'll be disapointed, but maybe we'll find something just as special.  I wonder if Storyteller's Cafe or PCH Grill will have any character dining that day?
> 
> I'm assuming the park hours are regular that day?  Does anything (in DL/DCA/DD) NOT have normal operating hours on Christmas Day?



spiderdust - Here are the park hours and entertainment schedule for December of last year (though, oddly, the first 10 days are missing entertainment!).  I copied the link from Post #3.  It looks like everything was in full swing on Christmas day, complete with long hours and entertainment.

December 2010 hours:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2010

I don't think the dinners at Storytellers or PCH Grill will have characters for the special holiday meals, but I imagine that the usual character breakfasts will happen on Christmas Day.  I don't see why they wouldn't.

I can't help but think that if there was no holiday buffet at the DLH on Christmas Day last year, it had to have something to do with the fact that Goofy's was relocated to the ballroom.  Now that Goofy is back in his regular home, perhaps they will resume the holiday meal.



TheColtonsMom said:


> We were there Christmas Day 2010 and we ate at Goofy's "ballroom" for Christmas Dinner, we crawled all over the DLH while waiting for our table and I did not see any signs or anything up about a buffet, however that may indeed have been due to Goofy taking over the ballroom.



Thank you, Sherri!  I'm so glad you spoke up!  In the back of my mind I thought of you, but for some reason I keep forgetting that you were there on the actual holiday!  I kept thinking that you arrived the day after Christmas, and I'm not sure why I think that!

Anyway, the fact that you didn't see any signs indicating a special Christmas meal either leads me to believe that what I thought I remembered is correct.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Thank you, Sherri! I'm so glad you spoke up! In the back of my mind I thought of you, but for some reason I keep forgetting that you were there on the actual holiday! I kept thinking that you arrived the day after Christmas, and I'm not sure why I think that!
> 
> Anyway, the fact that you didn't see any signs indicating a special Christmas meal either leads me to believe that what I thought I remembered is correct.
> __________________



Probably because we didn't go to the park that day so really I "arrived" on Main St the day after Christmas...Christmas day was mostly travel then DTD & Goofy's.


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> Probably because we didn't go to the park that day so really I "arrived" on Main St the day after Christmas...Christmas day was mostly travel then DTD & Goofy's.



That's right - you did Goofy's on that first night.  Now it's all coming back to me!  It seems like it's been 6 months that have passed since your trip, and 7 months since my own trip (even though it hasn't been nearly that long for either of us) so I'm getting blurry on details!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> That's right - you did Goofy's on that first night.  Now it's all coming back to me!  It seems like it's been 6 months that have passed since your trip, and 7 months since my own trip (even though it hasn't been nearly that long for either of us) so I'm getting blurry on details!



NO it hasn't been that long yet...feels like forever ago though! I am currently working at a goal of finishing my TR before it hits 3 months so I am down to about 10 more days to finish it YIKES! I did the fireworks from our last night today though so as much as I am enjoying the whole extending my trip by writing the TR that too is almost over. But you know the minute that my Christmas TR is done I will be starting the PTR for our Halloween trip!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> NewbieMouse - Woo hoo!  Your second holiday trip is on its way!
> 
> So far, there is no official word on a Christmas Party yet.  There has been lots of speculation and discussion.  It seems inevitable that there will be a party because the Halloween party is so popular, and because the Christmas party at WDW is so popular.  I think it's just a matter of when and where it will happen.
> 
> If DLR were to have a party this year, for example, and they held it in Disneyland, that would most likely be controversial because they would have to have something as the selling point of the party to get people to buy tickets.  If they made the Christmas Fantasy Parade or Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks party exclusives, that means they would be removing things that have been part of the regular holiday entertainment schedule for years and years and years, and making them exclusive.  People would probably be ticked.  Also, as you know, the parade (with seats) was a selling point of the holiday tour, so if that became exclusive to a party it would most likely have to be removed from the tour...another controversial decision.
> 
> Now they _could_ always decide to start off by having the party in DCA instead of DL - and make a holiday version of World of Color the highlight.  That would be something that was brand new to everyone, so it would not be like they were holding any existing entertainment hostage to a party.  But if they were to hold it in DCA, it wouldn't be this year, I'm sure.  Too much construction.
> 
> There has also been talk of the Candlelight Processional moving to DCA.  If that happens, then I think the party will be held in DL.  That way each park could have a signature holiday event.
> 
> One thing I can tell you is that if DLR has any 'new' stuff up its sleeve for this year - such as a Christmas party - we will probably hear about it on the Parks Blog or on Disneyland News within the next couple of months.  It seems like when they add in new things or make significant changes to a season, they let the info out early on (such as Halloween Screams debuting in 2009 and the Halloween party moving to DL last year).



Thank you, Sherry! You have created another Christmas at DLR  devotee! 

I never seriously considered a Halloween trip, so I didn't keep up to date on how those parties work. Is it that the park would close early to "regular" guests, and then ticket holders get let in, or is it that there's a party in a specific area of the park but there are still other guests without tickets elsewhere?


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you, Sherry! You have created another Christmas at DLR  devotee!
> 
> I never seriously considered a Halloween trip, so I didn't keep up to date on how those parties work. Is it that the park would close early to "regular" guests, and then ticket holders get let in, or is it that there's a party in a specific area of the park but there are still other guests without tickets elsewhere?



When the Halloween party was held in DCA, they simply closed DCA at its usual early hour (this was pre-World of Color, of course) and then opened it back up for party guests only.

Last year, when the party moved into Disneyland, they began letting party guests with special tickets into DL at 3 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4 p.m. on Fridays.  The actual party did not start until 6 p.m. and 7 p.m., respectively, so there were 3 hours on Tuesdays and Fridays of overlap time, in which party guests and regular park visitors were in the park together.  When 6 p.m. and 7 p.m. rolled around, everyone who did not have a party ticket had to leave the park.  The party guests had special wristband things so that the CM's at the various attractions and treat stations could make sure they were, indeed, party guests and not just regular visitors who stayed past the witching hour!

There was initially a lot of concern among people who paid for party tickets that the regular, non-party people would find sneaky ways to stay in the park, making the exclusive party ticket a waste of money and increasing crowds on Main Street for the Halloween Screams fireworks.  But it seems to have been managed pretty well in that way, though most folks say that the lines for rides were not nearly short enough for an event that was exclusive.  They, understandably, were hoping for low crowds and short lines and that didn't happen a lot of the time.  I think DLR may have sold too many tickets.


----------



## NewbieMouse

I see, so non-party goers might not really get a "full day", so to speak? Are the rides still open, or is it just parades and stuff?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

TopChurro said:


> to answer your question, i do not remember a christmas party from last year, But if it's anything like the halloween party then yes the park does close down at a certain time for those with tickets to the party, regular park guests will have to leave, if the party is at DL then the guests can go to DCA and or vise versa. i hope this answers your question..



They don't have a Christmas Party at DLR YET...but it is rumored to be coming in the next couple of years...


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I see, so non-party goers might not really get a "full day", so to speak? Are the rides still open, or is it just parades and stuff?



I think all the rides were open during the Halloween party that would normally be open at night, excluding anything in ToonTown, of course.  They made the Halloween Screams fireworks exclusive to the party.  There were special PhotoPass locations set up just for the party, with Villains and other characters in Halloween outfits (like Jack Sparrow, for example, was one of the rarely seen characters they brought out).  There were treat stations set up all over the park.  They had interesting light projections on the Castle and on various structures (spider web and skull images and things like that).  They pumped fog into the Rivers of America.  There were a few dance stations set up.  They also had a little mini-parade/character cavalcade, though not on the scale of the one that WDW has, apparently.

At the Christmas party that is held in WDW - though I've never been, I've read enough about it - one of the things that is part of the event is the snowfall on Main Street.  I hope they don't make our DLR snow a party exclusive when they eventually start having a holiday party!  They also give out cookies and candy canes, I've heard (instead of candy like they do at the Halloween party).

Yep - the non-party people would have to leave at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m., depending on the day, and so if they'd planned to be in Disneyland itself until late at night, that would not happen unless they had a party ticket.  But DCA stays open for those folks who have no interest in the DL party...which is a perfect way to lure people over to see World of Color, I suppose!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I think all the rides were open during the Halloween party that would normally be open at night, excluding anything in ToonTown, of course.  They made the Halloween Screams fireworks exclusive to the party.  There were special PhotoPass locations set up just for the party, with Villains and other characters in Halloween outfits (like Jack Sparrow, for example, was one of the rarely seen characters they brought out).  There were treat stations set up all over the park.  They had interesting light projections on the Castle and on various structures (spider web and skull images and things like that).  They pumped fog into the Rivers of America.  There were a few dance stations set up.  They also had a little mini-parade/character cavalcade, though not on the scale of the one that WDW has, apparently.
> 
> At the Christmas party that is held in WDW - though I've never been, I've read enough about it - one of the things that is part of the event is the snowfall on Main Street.  I hope they don't make our DLR snow a party exclusive when they eventually start having a holiday party!  They also give out cookies and candy canes, I've heard (instead of candy like they do at the Halloween party).
> 
> Yep - the non-party people would have to leave at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m., depending on the day, and so if they'd planned to be in Disneyland itself until late at night, that would not happen unless they had a party ticket.  But DCA stays open for those folks who have no interest in the DL party...which is a perfect way to lure people over to see World of Color, I suppose!



Most of the rides during MHP are opened. If you looked at the MHP Map from last year that some of the attractions during the party were closed. When I looked at the map from last year, rides like IASW, Casey Jr., SBC Boats, & Monorail were not running during the party. 

As for MVMCP, when I was there last December, I didn't see it snow that day. Maybe it was due to high winds that party night and the park didn't show any snow on MS. Just like you Sherry, that the DLR won't make the Holiday season at DL a exclusive party just like MVMCP. The party did gave out holiday cookies and hot chocolate. I don't think I got a candy cane while I was out there during the MVMCP.

You are right that when it gets to 6 or 7 pm for the party, the guests without a ticket must leave the park. The park lets the non-guests stay in the park for one hour after the part starts at those times and than they must leave the park unless they get a wristband at the AP Center.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Thank you guys so much for the info; I think I'm getting a clearer picture now. It sounds like fun, but it probably wouldn't be every night, right?


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you guys so much for the info; I think I'm getting a clearer picture now. It sounds like fun, but it probably wouldn't be every night, right?



I don't think so.  The holiday season is hugely popular at DLR, and they attract way too many visitors all season long to try to limit the hours every night for a party - and that's in either park.  Even if the (eventual) holiday party ends up in DCA at first, I think it would still be a couple of nights a week - maybe 3 nights at most.  Probably just 2 nights.  Same with DL.

So now it's just a matter of when and where will this happen?  Will they start doing a party this year, next year, or wait until 2013, when all the new stuff in DCA has 'settled' a bit?  Will they start the party in DCA and do a holiday World of Color as the focal point, or will they make a risky decision and have the party in DL, suddenly designation the fireworks and/or parade exclusives?


Bret - Thanks so much for filling in the blanks of what I was trying to explain.  I could swear that I read or saw on a TV show that candy canes are or were handed out at MVMCP at WDW, and that snow was part of the party.  Either I was totally wrong, or they changed something in the last few years.

In any case, I don't want the snow at DLR to become exclusive!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - Thanks so much for filling in the blanks of what I was trying to explain.  I could swear that I read or saw on a TV show that candy canes are or were handed out at MVMCP at WDW, and that snow was part of the party.  Either I was totally wrong, or they changed something in the last few years.
> 
> In any case, I don't want the snow at DLR to become exclusive!



Your welcome Sherry

Maybe they do hand out candy canes in the past, I didn't see any at the treat stations that were handing out candy canes except for the cookies and hot chocolate. 

It is always nice to see the snow during SBWC and after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks.

I can't wait till we get to the Holiday season in less than 8 months.


----------



## spiderdust

Oh, dear!  Between the potential holiday party and not knowing whether or not there will be a Christmas dinner buffet, I don't know how much to budget for our trip! 

I guess I'll look at how much last year's Thanksgiving buffet cost, and figure out how much the Halloween party costs... and from there I can estimate a little as to how much we'll need.

We had originally planned to go in October for my 40th birthday, but there's a family gathering in June that is going to wipe out a good chunk of our travel budget.   In order to make Disneyland still happen, we decided to move it to December and have that be our Christmas present.  That will give us an additional 2 months to save up, plus M's annual Christmas bonus from work, plus the amount we budget for the family Christmas gifts.

I'm hoping to get a few things for the girls to open on Christmas morning and may bring a small tree along to decorate our room, but overall the trip will be the present.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

spiderdust said:


> Oh, dear!  Between the potential holiday party and not knowing whether or not there will be a Christmas dinner buffet, I don't know how much to budget for our trip!
> 
> I guess I'll look at how much last year's Thanksgiving buffet cost, and figure out how much the Halloween party costs... and from there I can estimate a little as to how much we'll need.
> 
> We had originally planned to go in October for my 40th birthday, but there's a family gathering in June that is going to wipe out a good chunk of our travel budget.   In order to make Disneyland still happen, we decided to move it to December and have that be our Christmas present.  That will give us an additional 2 months to save up, plus M's annual Christmas bonus from work, plus the amount we budget for the family Christmas gifts.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a few things for the girls to open on Christmas morning and may bring a small tree along to decorate our room, but overall the trip will be the present.



We did this last year..my son (6) got a stocking and a gift from Santa but his present from Mommy & Daddy was Disneyland and he was so OK with that ...I thought he might balk at no presents from us but he didn't at all!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Hi spider dust

We will be there for christmas morning this year too.  We are planning on some small gifts under a tree which we will get when we get to Anaheim. We are looking for a special Christmas day lunch and will either do a party or a holiday tour.

Look forward to planning with you

Mia


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jessica - Sure!  Of course you are a seasoned vet!  You had a good number of days spent at DLR during this past holiday season - both pre-and post-Christmas - and I knew you were there early in the month so you had direct experience with that week and could comment on it!
> 
> Your AP expires in early December, doesn't it?  So that deadline will be there to tempt you.  It will be looming ominously, beckoning you to make one last holiday jaunt before it expires!
> 
> But, as you say, if you get the new job it may be tricky getting time off for a while, at least so soon.



I guess I never thought about it in terms of how many actual days I was there  So I guess I am a seasoned vet! Cool beans.

Yeah, it expires on December 6th, although as of right now I am 99.9% sure I will still be renewing it for 2012 so long as I can budget for it and set the money aside (and the new job would help -- keeping my fingers crossed). I'm already planning on 2 definite/hopeful trips for next year and even if those are the only two I can make than it will be worth it. And then maybe I'll be in a better place to make a couple more trips next year, although I wont hold my breath. As a non-local even 2 trips in a year is pretty nice.

But it will be very, very, very, very hard not to bite for a December trip even if I renew. Oh, don't you love when all you can do is speculate!


----------



## Sherry E

I'd better give this a bump - it seems like holiday questions are trickling in on the DIS more often in the last few days.

I hope everyone is still out there and ready to jump in to answer questions if new folks come aboard in search of info!  All of my holiday peeps from this thread and its predecessor have been so vital to providing information for DLR holiday planners!

I was going to bump this with some photos yesterday, but stupid Photobucket - the bane of my existence - was giving me trouble, as usual!!  

We need more photos!!


----------



## spiderdust

Here's one from 2009... it was Chickadee's first trip to Disneyland.  Her eyes just lit up when she saw Pooh!





Wow, I look much rounder in that picture than usual.   But at least the kids look cute!


----------



## funatdisney

Oh how I wish I could see the Castle tonight. 272 days until the next time I can see the Castle decked out for Christmas.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like you said Sherry, we need some more photos from the Holiday season and I can't wait in less than 8 months until it is all decorated.

CALIFORNIA Candy Cane Letters (I'm going to miss the letters and it won't bet the same later this year)





IASWH at Night





Christmas Tree in PP at DCA





The Pioneer Mercantile store with some Holiday merchandise in the windows.





The Christmas Tree right in between the DLH and DTD





NOS at Night (It's okay, but I like when there was the string of light above the walkway)





Golden Gate bridge all decorated for the Holidays.





Nice picture of SB castle at night Liza.


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to pop in here earlier to thank everyone for the fabulous - and much needed - photo contributions, but my stupid Internet keeps crashing.  I don't know how long I have right now before it crashes again.  I was having trouble with both Explorer and Firefox. 

(And speaking of crashing, little did I know there was a plumber standing underneath the trash chute in my building, making a repair, when I sent a heavy bag of garbage plummeting downward onto his head!)


spiderdust - Love the picture with Pooh - and great shirts! It reminds me that I didn't spend enough time in Critter Country on my last DLR trip.  I felt like I covered a lot of ground in December, but really I missed quite a bit.

Liza - I never get tired of seeing the Winter Castle lit up at night!  It is truly one of the most beautful sights to behold at DLR, and not just because it's part of the holiday season.  It never gets old. Somehow, I could have seen it a dozen times the previous year, and when I get to DLR again for the next holiday season, I will look at it with awe and wonder as though I've never seen it before!

Bret - When I saw your photos, I squealed with delight!  Each year it takes a while for me to get back in the mind frame where I am eager for the holidays to get here.  Usually someone posts some photos and it just 'clicks' with me, and I realize I am anxious to see the beauty of the season again!  That's what happened when I saw your photos!  I love the photo of the CALIFORNIA sign with the rain-soaked ground.  The IASW Holiday photo is just stunning.  The photo of the DCA tree is gorgeous.  Really, they are all wonderful!  

And as you know, yes, I agree about NOS - it's great the way it is and the different masks on the lampposts are a very beautiful addition to the decor, but I wish they could add the light canopy back in.  They don't have to get rid of the masks or anything else that was there in December - just simply put that light canopy back, so that the area is more illuminated at night like it used to be.  It made a huge visual difference.



If I can get my Internet to stop crashing and stay on long enough for me to get into Photobucket, I will try to add some photos here too.  We are all good at giving out the info, but we need to bring some color into the thread!


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry*, I have the same reaction every year. It is a guarantee jaw dropping, wide eyed, breathtaking moment the first time someone sees the Sleeping Beauty's Castle. What is so lovely is that it is one of the few things in life that the reaction is the same as the first time _every_ year. 

I can't wait to see what you will post. I'm sure you haven't posted all 1500 2010 Christmas photos here on Disboards.

*Bret*, I love how your pictures give an glance of all of DLR. A little look at everything is such a teaser and I love it! Keep them coming.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> *Sherry*, I have the same reaction every year. It is a guarantee jaw dropping, wide eyed, breathtaking moment the first time someone sees the Sleeping Beauty's Castle. What is so lovely is that it is one of the few things in life that the reaction is the same as the first time _every_ year.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you will post. I'm sure you haven't posted all 1500 2010 Christmas photos here on Disboards.
> 
> *Bret*, I love how your pictures give an glance of all of DLR. A little look at everything is such a teaser and I love it! Keep them coming.



Hey, my Internet hasn't crashed again yet!  Woo hoo!  It was crashing repeatedly earlier.  How long will this good fortune last, I wonder?  Long enough for me to venture over into annoying Photobucket and copy some IMG codes?

Well, I actually took over 1600 photos on the December trip.  But I am deducting a bunch of them because I am allowing for those 'throw away photos' that were not acceptable, like they were way too blurry or they were terrible for some other reason.  So, let's say I have a good 1500 left that can be posted at some point (probably more than that, but let's say 1500).  Most of those I posted in my Trip Report, so you've seen all the important ones.  But most people in this thread did not follow my Trip Report, so the photos will _seem_ new to them!

Also, what I may have done in some cases was take a bunch of photos of a certain thing - for example, maybe I shot 15 photos of a holiday window display or whatever - but only posted 10 of them in my TR.  So what's left is just similar stuff, or stuff from a slightly different angle or whatever.

And it's always fun to group photos together and post them or present them in a certain way, like gather all the NOS pictures together and post them, all the ToonTown photos, all the Round-Up photos, etc.  It adds variety!


----------



## funatdisney

1600 or 1500? Whatever, just post them!  I'm sure I'll enjoy each and every single one of them.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> 1600 or 1500? Whatever, just post them!  I'm sure I'll enjoy each and every single one of them.



Well, you've seen most of the ones I have because you followed the Trip Report (as did Bret and a few others here).  That's where the bulk of everything is/was.  So nothing will be that new to you.  

But all of our photos will be new to other people who are new to this thread and to the DLR holiday season in general, I suppose!  Everything is new to someone, right?

Unfortunately, there is no quick way to post multiple photos for me.  The other night I was having Photobucket trouble, so I gave up.  Then today has been the Internet crashing issue.  One thing after another!


----------



## funatdisney

I know I have seen them before, but I would like to see them here anyway. Can you quote yourself on your TR and copy the links that way? I know you having computer issues, but that would bypass Photobucket when your computer is more cooperative.


----------



## goldies 5

spiderdust-very cute kiddos.
funatdisney-love those shots.  The one at the Pioneer Mercantile is my favorite, I would of never thought of that. Awesome. I too really missed the white lights in New Orleans this year.  It seemed quite a bit darker, and not as Chrismassy.


----------



## funatdisney

goldies 5 said:


> spiderdust-very cute kiddos.
> funatdisney-love those shots.  The one at the Pioneer Mercantile is my favorite, I would of never thought of that. Awesome. I too really missed the white lights in New Orleans this year.  It seemed quite a bit darker, and not as Chrismassy.



Oops, Bret/mvf-m11c took those pictures. I took the one of the Castle. Bret was smart and took the Pioneer Mercantile at night. I have always taken those during the day. I think the windows really show better at night. I'm going to try to take shop window pictures at night this Christmas.


----------



## Estella

Hello all - I'm getting excited for Christmas!  I think we've decided on a Christmas trip 12/18-12/22.  Now that spring break is almost over, do you think Disney might offer some winter deals?


----------



## goldies 5

Sorry about that.  All of the pictures are wonderful.  I can't wait to see the castle either.  I just need to make sure to actually get a good shot of it this time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - When I saw your photos, I squealed with delight!  Each year it takes a while for me to get back in the mind frame where I am eager for the holidays to get here.  Usually someone posts some photos and it just 'clicks' with me, and I realize I am anxious to see the beauty of the season again!  That's what happened when I saw your photos!  I love the photo of the CALIFORNIA sign with the rain-soaked ground.  The IASW Holiday photo is just stunning.  The photo of the DCA tree is gorgeous.  Really, they are all wonderful!
> 
> And as you know, yes, I agree about NOS - it's great the way it is and the different masks on the lampposts are a very beautiful addition to the decor, but I wish they could add the light canopy back in.  They don't have to get rid of the masks or anything else that was there in December - just simply put that light canopy back, so that the area is more illuminated at night like it used to be.  It made a huge visual difference.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get my Internet to stop crashing and stay on long enough for me to get into Photobucket, I will try to add some photos here too.  We are all good at giving out the info, but we need to bring some color into the thread!



I sucked for me today since I didn't have Internet until I was at work today, but right now I am back on and bout to write the post that Sherry and Liza have written.

Just like you Sherry, I can't wait to get back to the Holiday season and enjoy another great time at DL. Thank you for the nice comments on my pics. I can't wait to see what dates you are going to have for your Holiday trip. Just like you said about the light canopy, it would be nice to have them back up again, but we will wait and see and hopefully they will put them up this time.




funatdisney said:


> *Sherry*, I have the same reaction every year. It is a guarantee jaw dropping, wide eyed, breathtaking moment the first time someone sees the Sleeping Beauty's Castle. What is so lovely is that it is one of the few things in life that the reaction is the same as the first time _every_ year.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you will post. I'm sure you haven't posted all 1500 2010 Christmas photos here on Disboards.
> 
> *Bret*, I love how your pictures give an glance of all of DLR. A little look at everything is such a teaser and I love it! Keep them coming.



I also agree with you Liza that watching SB castle during SB Winter Castle is so amazing to watch when it lights up. The music is so fun to listen and watch it snow during the show. I need to put my picture up to of SBWC. 

I will post some up shortly when I go through everything and I might put up some WDW Holiday pics so we can compare to each one.



funatdisney said:


> 1600 or 1500? Whatever, just post them!  I'm sure I'll enjoy each and every single one of them.



I also agree with Liza, just take as many pictures as you can with a Holiday overlay and we will still enjoy any picture if it is okay or great, we always like to see Holiday pictures at the DLR.




goldies 5 said:


> Sorry about that.  All of the pictures are wonderful.  I can't wait to see the castle either.  I just need to make sure to actually get a good shot of it this time.



It's np, I just love seeing everyone photos during the Holiday season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some more pics during the Holiday season.

The Omni Bus all decorated during the Holiday season.





Horse-Drawn Streetcars decorated





Big Thunder Ranch





Goofy's House decorated





Some Holiday lighting and decorations in the DTD windows





SB Castle at Night





Cinderella's Castle during MVMCP





Holiday Merchandise from the Greeting from California Window





Just like we have talked about awhile ago Sherry, I missed the canopy lights over NOS last year.


----------



## spiderdust

Sherry E said:


> (And speaking of crashing, little did I know there was a plumber standing underneath the trash chute in my building, making a repair, when I sent a heavy bag of garbage plummeting downward onto his head!)







> spiderdust - Love the picture with Pooh - and great shirts! It reminds me that I didn't spend enough time in Critter Country on my last DLR trip.  I felt like I covered a lot of ground in December, but really I missed quite a bit.



Thanks!  We love wearing those shirts in the park, it makes it hard to lose each other (especially the kids!).  I'm hoping Chickadee's will fit for one more trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Throwing my hat into the ring.........we're tentatively talking about going December 5-9 (4 nights, 4 days)!!!  If we can financially swing it, we'll be going for our first holiday trip!!!!!  (it's Sherry's fault for getting me all excited about planning a 2nd trip this year) 

Really enjoyed all the pictures!!!!  Thinking I'll have to go back to the motel mid-day just to upload pics off my camera......can see me taking mega-mega photos if we go!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Throwing my hat into the ring.........we're tentatively talking about going December 5-9 (4 nights, 4 days)!!!  If we can financially swing it, we'll be going for our first holiday trip!!!!!  (it's Sherry's fault for getting me all excited about planning a 2nd trip this year)
> 
> Really enjoyed all the pictures!!!!  Thinking I'll have to go back to the motel mid-day just to upload pics off my camera......can see me taking mega-mega photos if we go!!



Woo hoo!  Welcome, Laurie!  

Laurie, I'm so glad to see you finally joined us here on the dark side!  I was going to post the link to the thread in your TR and say, "Come to the dark side..."  But you already found us!!

As you can see, in the very first post (the Welcome post), I included a link to the very first Christmas thread (which was wonderful and magical, but very disorganized!).  That was the one that really started the snowball rolling for lots of folks.  So I put together this thread for the sake of getting it more organized.  We now have a Table of Contents for photos in Post #2, and there is all-encompassing Information in Post #3 that covers park hours, weather, crowds, holiday food and treats, and all kinds of other good information.  

I do hope you are able to make it this year!  If not, at least you can start planning early for the following year and you will know what you have to look forward to.

Yes, lots and lots of photo-taking will be mandatory!  Either bring tons of memory cards with you, or go back to the room during the day and load the pictures to the computer!  Knowing how many photos you take during a non-holiday trip, I can only imagine what you will come up with for a Christmas trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver




----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and until I get more photos posted here (getting into my TR is no faster for me than it is to get into Photobucket, by the way, so I may as well just deal with Photobucket!), and in case people think I am not contributing to this thread, remember Page 12:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612827&page=12.  There are a few posts on Page 12, full of my photos, covering a wide range of colorful holiday stuff.

I don't want to duplicate anything I've already posted in this thread YET (since this thread is not very long so far), so it takes time figuring out what I haven't posted here!  I don't post one photo at a time - I like to post a bunch at one time!

I've probably posted more photos in this thread than anyone else so far, but because they are way back on Page 12, everyone forgot about them!!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Well i got all my quotes and we are booking it and paying the deposit on Monday  
So we will be in Anaheim from 26 Nov till 20 Dec, nice long holiday i cannot wait.

Can i ask you all, we want to get the premium AP, is that something we can buy when we get there or do you have to buy it off the internet?
We werent planning on buying any park hoppers and upgrading we were just going to buy the AP..is that possible? Do you just purchase them from the ticket window?

So excited now, just hope 8 months goes fast


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Well i got all my quotes and we are booking it and paying the deposit on Monday
> So we will be in Anaheim from 26 Nov till 20 Dec, nice long holiday i cannot wait.
> 
> Can i ask you all, we want to get the premium AP, is that something we can buy when we get there or do you have to buy it off the internet?
> We werent planning on buying any park hoppers and upgrading we were just going to buy the AP..is that possible? Do you just purchase them from the ticket window?
> 
> So excited now, just hope 8 months goes fast



Woo hoo!! Yay!  All booked and ready to go (well, not quite - there are still 8 months to go!)!

Yes, you can definitely, absolutely get your PAP's at the ticket booths if that's what you want to do.  You just pay and give the necessary information, and then they send you on to the AP processing place in DL or DCA where you will get your photos taken.  And then the AP's are ready to use immediately for discounts!!  Or you can order them online and then get them activated, photos taken, etc. when you arrive at DLR.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

OK OK my pics do not live up to Bret's or Sherry's but I will add some Christmas color to the thread.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for the nice compliment, Sherri!  My photos don't hold a candle to Bret's, Liza's, or half of the people's photos on this thread, so I am glad to be mentioned!

Those pictures above are so cute!  Colton has a mischievous grin on his face in the picture with Goofy's tree!  No doubt he's thinking up his next Coltonism!

That Goofy's Kitchen tree is one of my favorite trees in all of Disneyland Resort - certainly, it's my favorite of all the trees at the Disneyland Hotel (most of which, as you know, are just regular pretty Christmas trees, but nothing special).  I just love the colors, the ornaments and the wacky, zany look to it.  I only wish it were taller!  I think that a lot of people don't see that tree if they don't go to Goofy's.  But if it were out in the open, like where the ToonTown tree is, it would have people posing in front of it all the time.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the nice compliment, Sherri!  My photos don't hold a candle to Bret's, Liza's, or half of the people's photos on this thread, so I am glad to be mentioned!
> 
> Those pictures above are so cute!  Colton has a mischievous grin on his face in the picture with Goofy's tree!  No doubt he's thinking up his next Coltonism!
> 
> That Goofy's Kitchen tree is one of my favorite trees in all of Disneyland Resort - certainly, it's my favorite of all the trees at the Disneyland Hotel (most of which, as you know, are just regular pretty Christmas trees, but nothing special).  I just love the colors, the ornaments and the wacky, zany look to it.  I only wish it were taller!  I think that a lot of people don't see that tree if they don't go to Goofy's.  But if it were out in the open, like where the ToonTown tree is, it would have people posing in front of it all the time.



They could put it up by his house in toontown! But I guess Goofy celebrates Christmas at work not at home!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Wow, all those christmas pics look great, makes me even more excited about going.

Sherry - Thanks for your help. Another question if you dont mind. If we did purchase the AP online does it start the date we purchased it or when we actually enter the park. 
Cause if we do it that way, and we are thinking of purchasing it around end October to be safe ,our next trip in October may go into November we didnt want to buy it too early and have it run out before/during the next trip


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the nice compliment, Sherri!  My photos don't hold a candle to Bret's, Liza's, or half of the people's photos on this thread, so I am glad to be mentioned!
> 
> Those pictures above are so cute!  Colton has a mischievous grin on his face in the picture with Goofy's tree!  No doubt he's thinking up his next Coltonism!
> 
> That Goofy's Kitchen tree is one of my favorite trees in all of Disneyland Resort - certainly, it's my favorite of all the trees at the Disneyland Hotel (most of which, as you know, are just regular pretty Christmas trees, but nothing special).  I just love the colors, the ornaments and the wacky, zany look to it.  I only wish it were taller!  I think that a lot of people don't see that tree if they don't go to Goofy's.  But if it were out in the open, like where the ToonTown tree is, it would have people posing in front of it all the time.



BTW Sherry did you notice Colton was wearing a Rankin/Bass sweatshirt that night? I am so sad it is too small now and he wont get to wear it next year I bought it big originally and this was his 3rd year wearing it. It was too cute Rudolph's nose lights up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Sherri for the nice words on my pictures. I also like your picture with your son Colton standing right next to Goofy with that Goofy Christmas Tree. It is so nice to see something different than at the parks. 



Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Sherry - Thanks for your help. Another question if you dont mind. If we did purchase the AP online does it start the date we purchased it or when we actually enter the park.
> Cause if we do it that way, and we are thinking of purchasing it around end October to be safe ,our next trip in October may go into November we didnt want to buy it too early and have it run out before/during the next trip



I can help you with this answer. The AP will start on the day that you enter the turnstile at any of the two parks.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, thank you for your kind words about my pictures. I haven't posted much pictures here as much as I did on the first Christmas thread. That is partly because I got a new laptop for Christmas which is quickly becoming the only computer I use. My 2010 pictures are on the shared computer downstairs. I have to go down to the other computer and upload more pictures onto Photobucket. I do plan to do that as soon as I can get the kiddos off it.

Here are some pictures from the Holiday Parade.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Sherri for the nice words on my pictures. I also like your picture with your son Colton standing right next to Goofy with that Goofy Christmas Tree. It is so nice to see something different than at the parks.



Thanks Bret and you are welcome but the compliment is deserved..how many trips have you spent just taking pictures? You do a wonderful job of completing the quests others suggest and bringing us our favorite place from every angle!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Thanks Bret for the reply i appreciate it 

Being our third trip you think id have no questions by now but this being our first year with an annual pass i have even more question ..lol

The pics look great again, looks like christmas is such a magical time


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Thanks Bret and you are welcome but the compliment is deserved..how many trips have you spent just taking pictures? You do a wonderful job of completing the quests others suggest and bringing us our favorite place from every angle!



I believe my last five trips which is October, Novmber, December (WDW), January and February where I just went picture crazy and didn't care much for the rides. I have done a lot of trips which I barely took 100 pics, but during those last 5 trips, I must have done over 6,000 pics (I have taken more pics, but I did not upload it to flickr since some of them are very bad). 

Thank you for the quests. They have been challenging and fun to do, but I should try to enjoy myself at the park and do more rides and the events. Maybe I will try to do it next month trip.


Very nice photos of "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade Liza. 


You are welcome Ihaveamickeymousekid. Hope you enjoy the Premium AP when you get it during your trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Wow, all those christmas pics look great, makes me even more excited about going.
> 
> Sherry - Thanks for your help. Another question if you dont mind. If we did purchase the AP online does it start the date we purchased it or when we actually enter the park.
> Cause if we do it that way, and we are thinking of purchasing it around end October to be safe ,our next trip in October may go into November we didnt want to buy it too early and have it run out before/during the next trip



Ihaveamickeymousekid - Bret answered your question about when the AP becomes effective, and I had planned to add in another comment but I couldn't get back online last night to answer!.

This may or may not be an issue for you but I just wanted to forewarn you that DLR usually raises their ticket prices every year, in August.  Actually, in 2007 they did it in September but the last few years it's been August.  When they raise the ticket prices , they raise all the AP prices too.  The Premium has taken a big jump in price in the last 3 years, sometimes even increasing twice in a year (like maybe a small price hike in January and the bigger price hike in August).

So, plan for an inevitable AP price hike (which could be as much as like $40 - $50 per AP) in August, before your trip, so you can factor that into the budget.

Here is the other thing that may or may not end up happening: 

Not long ago, there was talk of some possible big changes coming to the whole AP system (I believe this was prompted by an Al Lutz article on MiceAge).  Supposedly - though nothing has been decided yet; it's only a rumor - the powers that be in DLR are thinking of revising the whole AP set-up.  

If things go the way it was explained in the Lutz article, the AP would turn into more of a 'monthly membership' sort of situation rather than what it currently is.  I don't know if this means that everyone would have to pay something monthly on an AP good for one year, OR if it means that we would just 'buy' the months that we wanted (like let's say you wanted to go to DLR a lot in December, you could maybe get an AP for that month only?).

I'm also not sure exactly _how_ this would benefit Disney/DLR - it could go a couple of different ways, with a couple of different outcomes - but you can bet they wouldn't do it if it didn't benefit them in some way.  Perhaps it will somehow help manage the crowds a little better and prevent so many people being in the parks at one time?  I really don't know.  I have no clue how much they would charge for a monthly AP, but I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap.

Now, there is no telling if DLR will actually implement this plan to revise the AP system, or if it was just an idea they tossed around in its early stages and then threw away.

BUT, since there are so many big changes coming to DCA and to the whole Disneyland Resort in general in the next year or two (like at the DLH), I bet that if they are going to make any major changes to the AP system, it would be this year or next year.

We have no clue if the perks associated with the Premium AP would remain the same, i.e., the food & merchandise discounts, the AP Backstage Pass magazine, the subscription to Family Fun magazine, the special AP rates on hotel rooms, etc. or if those would be revised in some way, too.

In any case, I wanted to warn you about that just in case the AP pricing and membership suddenly change before you have a chance to get your PAP's!  I'm sure if you got your PAP's before the whole system was changed and then they changed it while your PAP was still active, DLR would honor your full year-long membership, and you'd have no problem. I think the changes will occur mostly for new AP buyers - possibly even as soon as this year in August, and if not, then maybe 2012 in August.

I do think they are going to change _something_ about the AP - other than just raising the prices.  There's just no telling what, when and how!  It kind of makes sense given that DLR is trying to turn itself into more of a vacation destination for people all over the world, rather than just kind of catering to locals.  Everything is changing.




TheColtonsMom said:


> BTW Sherry did you notice Colton was wearing a Rankin/Bass sweatshirt that night? I am so sad it is too small now and he wont get to wear it next year I bought it big originally and this was his 3rd year wearing it. It was too cute Rudolph's nose lights up.



Sherri - You're right!  I hadn't noticed that the first time because I was just looking at his mischievous grin and wondering what Coltonisms he was thinking up!  Yay for Rankin/Bass!  You're teaching him well!




funatdisney said:


> Sherry, thank you for your kind words about my pictures. I haven't posted much pictures here as much as I did on the first Christmas thread. That is partly because I got a new laptop for Christmas which is quickly becoming the only computer I use. My 2010 pictures are on the shared computer downstairs. I have to go down to the other computer and upload more pictures onto Photobucket. I do plan to do that as soon as I can get the kiddos off it.
> 
> Here are some pictures from the Holiday Parade.



Oh, you're welcome, Liza!  And those are wonderful, clear, vivid pictures of the parade!  Even though the parade takes on a different kind of beauty at night, in the daytime you can really see the floats (and the tree) in a much more defined way.



mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some more pics during the Holiday season.
> 
> The Omni Bus all decorated during the Holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse-Drawn Streetcars decorated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's House decorated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Holiday lighting and decorations in the DTD windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB Castle at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Castle during MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Merchandise from the Greeting from California Window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we have talked about awhile ago Sherry, I missed the canopy lights over NOS last year.



Great photos, as always, Bret!  I have to say I especially love the photos of the Main Street vehicles with the holiday touches!  So charming!

Ah, yes....the long lost light canopy in NOS.  It makes such a huge difference in photos, doesn't it?




spiderdust said:


> Thanks!  We love wearing those shirts in the park, it makes it hard to lose each other (especially the kids!).  I'm hoping Chickadee's will fit for one more trip.



spiderdust - I see more and more people wearing matching shirts at DLR.  I don't like all of them - only some of them - but your shirts are extra cute!


----------



## funatdisney

*Bret*, thank you for the nod on my pics, and for naming the holiday parade. I couldn't remember the name and I didn't have time to look it up. I like to keep things accurate, so I am indebted to you for keeping me on my toes .

*Sherry*, I thanks for your nod on my parade pics, too. I took those right before we left from our weekend Christmas trip last December. It was a bit cloudy that afternoon since it was going to rain. The parade was scheduled early because the Candlelight Processional that evening. I think the lighting was just right. Early enough to get good light without the rain. So I lucked out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Great photos, as always, Bret!  I have to say I especially love the photos of the Main Street vehicles with the holiday touches!  So charming!
> 
> Ah, yes....the long lost light canopy in NOS.  It makes such a huge difference in photos, doesn't it?



Thank you *Sherry*. The vehicles on MS with the garlands and wreaths look very nice. 

It did make a big difference last year and a couple of years ago without the light canopies over NOS. Last year seemed like a blueish nighttime while with the light canopies make it all bright and cheery. Maybe this year they will put it back up or not. I always like it bright when I walk down the alleys of NOS.




funatdisney said:


> *Bret*, thank you for the nod on my pics, and for naming the holiday parade. I couldn't remember the name and I didn't have time to look it up. I like to keep things accurate, so I am indebted to you for keeping me on my toes .



Thank you *Liza*, I don't know why, I just love that parade out of all the parades at DL. It is my favorite over EP, I like the EP with all of those lights but I love the Holiday floats and the song so much that I watch it over and over during the Holiday season.


----------



## spiderdust

Oh dear... thanks for the heads-up about the APs!  A household member is going to the D23 Expo for her birthday and was planning to get her AP then, but maybe we need to make sure she gets it in July instead.

Actually, she was considering getting the Deluxe AP and then upgrading to the Premium AP when we went in December (because of the blockout dates... it would be easier financially to do that after her D23 trip than just initially getting the Premium AP), but now I'm worried that it won't be a good idea to do that then.  Guess I'm going to have to start picking up more pennies off of the ground!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Thanks for the heads up Sherry 

Do you know if we bought the annual passes online in say July to be safe from any price rise/changes, how long would the voucher that we are emailed be valid for? We have no problem in buying them early i just wouldnt want the voucher to expire before we got there.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid -

You know, I'm trying to recall what the window of time is that the voucher is valid.  I've never bought my AP online so I can't say for sure, but I recall reading someone's post about it on the DIS.  Hmmm... I think it gave a good amount of time, but I'm not sure if it was 4 months worth of time.




spiderdust - 

You're welcome!  I definitely think the AP prices will go up in August if the current year-long membership set-up stays as is.  I think that's a given.  As to whether or not DLR decides to restructure the whole AP membership/system this year or in the future and make it a monthly membership instead is the big question mark, I suppose!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Thanks Sherry. Ive sent an enquiry through the Disneyland website so hopefully they can let me know.


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Thanks Sherry. Ive sent an enquiry through the Disneyland website so hopefully they can let me know.



That's good!  Let us know what they say.  It will be good to know.  You don't want to get APs in July, only to find out you have to claim them in 2 months or something!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Absolutley Sherry, thats what my hubby is worried about. 
Add to that the 3 premium annual passes are going to cost us over $1500 once we covert the dollar over so its not a cheap mistake to make if we get it wrong 

I know it will probably take them awhile to get back with the time difference but i have plenty of time...8 months worth of waiting. Im getting impatient already!


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Absolutley Sherry, thats what my hubby is worried about.
> Add to that the 3 premium annual passes are going to cost us over $1500 once we covert the dollar over so its not a cheap mistake to make if we get it wrong
> 
> I know it will probably take them awhile to get back with the time difference but i have plenty of time...8 months worth of waiting. Im getting impatient already!



It seems to me like I recall someone saying it was at least a few months leeway they had with the voucher (I could be wrong on that!)...but that still may not be enough to cover your arrival date.  So it's good to find out ahead of time!

It's too bad that DLR either doesn't know or won't admit to knowing what the price hike of the AP's will be in August, so at least if it turns out that you have to wait to get them when you arrive - or just after the prices go up - you would know what you are dealing with now, and how much extra you'd have to pay.

But if they know what the price hike will be, they won't tell us now, that's for sure.


----------



## funatdisney

I just subscribed to Touring Plans ($6.95/year), because I have several trips this year (most during the busiest times of the year) and I thought it would be a good tool to have while in the parks. I have always used the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World for my four trips to WDW, and found this book very useful for planning the best trips to WDW. Also, I was pleased to learn that they have an app for the Android which will be very valuable, and I can log on from our Galaxy tablet, which is never from far from DH.

Anyway, I was looking at the crowds levels for December. Since my trip is set for Dec 18 to Dec 21, a full week before Christmas, I have looked at the crowd calendar for my travel dates. I was surprised to learn that the four days of my stay rate a 7 out of 10 (resort wide). The next day (Thursday, Dec 22) jumps to 10 out of 10 (resort wide) and stay in the high 9s to 10s until January 3. The parks are a little less than that, but not by much. I am very pleased to learn that I  happened to pick some pretty good days for a week before Christmas. Of course, this data doesn't reflect what the crowds will be like with Star Tours 2 and the Little Mermaid ride will have on the crowds, but the Lines app will help with wait times while touring.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I just subscribed to Touring Plans ($6.95/year), because I have several trips this year (most during the busiest times of the year) and I thought it would be a good tool to have while in the parks. I have always used the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World for my four trips to WDW, and found this book very useful for planning the best trips to WDW. Also, I was pleased to learn that they have an app for the Android which will be very valuable, and I can log on from our Galaxy tablet, which is never from far from DH.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at the crowds levels for December. Since my trip is set for Dec 18 to Dec 21, a full week before Christmas, I have looked at the crowd calendar for my travel dates. I was surprised to learn that the four days of my stay rate a 7 out of 10 (resort wide). The next day (Thursday, Dec 22) jumps to 10 out of 10 (resort wide) and stay in the high 9s to 10s until January 3. The parks are a little less than that, but not by much. I am very pleased to learn that I  happened to pick some pretty good days for a week before Christmas. Of course, this data doesn't reflect what the crowds will be like with Star Tours 2 and the Little Mermaid ride will have on the crowds, but the Lines app will help with wait times while touring.



It's funny because I was at DLR on the same exact weekend for 2007, 2008 and 2009 - which was the weekend immediately before Christmas (and the dates differed each one of those years, so some days were closer to Christmas than other days).  

In 2007 (3 nights), we didn't notice the crowds to be too bad at all, really.  

In 2008 (3 nights), there was a noticeable increase and we could tell it had gotten much more crowded (and now that I think of it, 2-1/2 years later, that was the year TSMM opened, but I didn't make the connection between crowds and TSMM at the time).  

In 2009, it was absolutely crazy (December 19th was the day I was there) - it the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years - and that was made me decide to start trying to go earlier in December, which led to my earlier trip last year!  I couldn't cope with the just-before-Christmas crowds anymore.  

Now this year, I am going to try as hard as I can (depending on how the year goes money-wise) to go in that first week of December, when many people are back at work and school in between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  It just gets too crowded for my liking once mid-December and beyond hits.  This past December, Wednesday was the least crowded day I was there.  Sun. - Tues. was super crowded, and this was only 12/12 - 12/14!

I think this year will be really crowded because of the Little Mermaid ride and Star Tours 2.0.  Unfortunately, I think there is just no way around large crowds as long as all this new stuff is happening at DLR.  

But what everyone can individually handle is what's really important at the end of the day.  What you can tolerate might be different from what I can tolerate.  What I can deal with may be too much for someone else.  Some folks come away from New Year's Eve at DLR and think it's not that bad!  I think we all have our own thresholds of comfort and discomfort with big crowds.

Now if I end up at DLR during the week I want this year and it still turns out to be a madhouse (as far as what I can deal with), then I don't know what my next trip dates will be in future years and how early I will be able to make the trip!  I might end up making a holiday trip in June sooner or later!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> I just subscribed to Touring Plans ($6.95/year), because I have several trips this year (most during the busiest times of the year) and I thought it would be a good tool to have while in the parks. I have always used the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World for my four trips to WDW, and found this book very useful for planning the best trips to WDW. Also, I was pleased to learn that they have an app for the Android which will be very valuable, and I can log on from our Galaxy tablet, which is never from far from DH.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at the crowds levels for December. Since my trip is set for Dec 18 to Dec 21, a full week before Christmas, I have looked at the crowd calendar for my travel dates. I was surprised to learn that the four days of my stay rate a 7 out of 10 (resort wide). The next day (Thursday, Dec 22) jumps to 10 out of 10 (resort wide) and stay in the high 9s to 10s until January 3. The parks are a little less than that, but not by much. I am very pleased to learn that I  happened to pick some pretty good days for a week before Christmas. Of course, this data doesn't reflect what the crowds will be like with Star Tours 2 and the Little Mermaid ride will have on the crowds, but the Lines app will help with wait times while touring.



Touring Plans is a very helpful way to enjoy the fullest at any of the Disney Parks. The books are very good and I like using the APP on my Smart phone for Verizon. You will like it very much Liza with the wait times and the crowd predictions. Some of it is accurate or just off a little. I have never seen it off big time.

I still haven't finalized my dates for the Holiday season, but I am planning on going during the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season (Nov. 18-20). This time since my DA is not going with me to WDW in Dec., she will come with me during the November trip. Since this is one of the quietest weekends during the Holiday season, it would be perfect for her to enjoy a nice time at DL. But just like when I did it last year, they did not have all the Holiday decorations, merchandise and food during my visit. I was also thinking of going during the CP, but that is too close to my WDW trip.


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry*, I do think that a 7 is higher than I normally would be used to (the last week of October week hovers around 3) I was expecting 10s for my dates. I am hoping touring plans will help me deal with this crowd level. I am also interested in this week for future vacations. Unfortunately if DD(13) gets on her HS volleyball team, our vacation habits will have to change, since their season for competition in high school is in the fall. One option to is to move our main Disney vacation to this particular week in December. There will be no practice and no games scheduled for this week.


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Touring Plans is a very helpful way to enjoy the fullest at any of the Disney Parks. The books are very good and I like using the APP on my Smart phone for Verizon. You will like it very much Liza with the wait times and the crowd predictions. Some of it is accurate or just off a little. I have never seen it off big time.



Good to know, Bret. I am glad I have a recommendation from someone who has used it before. I love the Unofficial Guide for my WDW trips. So I felt comfortable with my choice. 

I hope you get to DLR for the Holiday season. You should have a great time even if not all the offerings of the season are not available.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Good to know, Bret. I am glad I have a recommendation from someone who has used it before. I love the Unofficial Guide for my WDW trips. So I felt comfortable with my choice.
> 
> I hope you get to DLR for the Holiday season. You should have a great time even if not all the offerings of the season are not available.



Your welcome Liza. It has great info on anything, but the one thing I would like TP to have on the website is the ridemax program. Even though they do have plans for which ride to ride, etc., but I like how ridemax does the custom ride planner and see what time is the best time to go on those specific rides. If they add that program to the website, it would be even better. I like to use ridemax when I want to do a lot of rides and also if I have a large group with me and want to do specific rides, we use it to help plan our day.


----------



## funatdisney

Bret, I have heard of Ridemax, but don't know much about it. I will have to investigate that one. For my Dec trip, we will be joined by another family. It sounds like Ridemax could be useful for some of the more popular rides in our group. I wonder how useful it would be with ST2 and LM. I go to the parks often enough that I don't need to ride all the rides, but I do want to ride ST2 and the LMAUA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Bret, I have heard of Ridemax, but don't know much about it. I will have to investigate that one. For my Dec trip, we will be joined by another family. It sounds like Ridemax could be useful for some of the more popular rides in our group. I wonder how useful it would be with ST2 and LM. I go to the parks often enough that I don't need to ride all the rides, but I do want to ride ST2 and the LMAUA.



Ridemax is a big difference for people who want to get the most out of all the rides and the time on that day. It is a very fun program to play with. It did save me a lot of time on what rides to go on specific times and have break times. The bad thing about it is that you can't put the program on both parks at the same time when you input the rides that you want to go on. Thats why they have separate parts of the program for only that park. Thats why they have a hour option of what time you will be in the park and what time you will be done. I believe it would be useful for ST2 and LM when they both opened later in June. I would get it if you are planning on doing a lot of rides on that day or like to manage your time well.

Here is the link for ridemax

Just like you, I barely go on so many rides during my visits since I have done everything. But I am really looking forward to ST2, LMAUA, and Soundsational when they are available this summer.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Before I go to bed, here are some pics from IASWH.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the link. I will check into Ridemax.

Awesome and beautiful pics of IASW, Bret. Thanks for the good night treat. May you have sweet Disney dreams while you sleep.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A Christmas bump


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Another Christmas bump


----------



## spiderdust

Keep those bumps a-comin'!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Ill give us a bump to say that i booked today!!

Arriving in LA on 26th November and heading back home 20th December, cant wait 

All we have to do is wait till a little closer to the date and buy the annual passes online and get a travel card once it gets closer too

So excited


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have a Mickey Mouse Kid!

We will be crossing paths across the Pacific.  We are flying out on the 21st of December for LA.  

Mia


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

areweindisneyyet - how exciting so you are actually spending christmas day in Disney 

We thought about doing that too, but i am an only child and my mum has no other family so i felt too bad to leave her alone so, we are doing it before which i am just as happy with cause we will get to spend my DD 5th birthday there and she is super excited about that 

How is your planning going?


----------



## LoveMyBeautifulGift

Wow...just started thinking Christmas might be the time for us to return...wondering if any of the off-site hotels go all out decorating?  I'm shooting for GCH, but I'm just dreaming right now and want to keep my options open ...


----------



## Sherry E

LoveMyBeautifulGift said:


> Wow...just started thinking Christmas might be the time for us to return...wondering if any of the off-site hotels go all out decorating?  I'm shooting for GCH, but I'm just dreaming right now and want to keep my options open ...



Welcome to the Disneyland at Christmas Time Christmas Superthread, LoveMyBeautifulGift!!  We're happy you joined us!

You know, you asked an excellent, excellent question!  And it's a question that I don't think I have ever seen asked on this forum, let alone in this thread!!  I think this is the first time (that I'm aware of) that anyone has asked about the off-site hotels' decorations!

Of course I can't say for sure, but I'm going to guess and say that that whatever decorations there are at the Good Neighbor hotels are probably just standard trees and things - probably nothing too exceptional or ornate, or we would have likely heard about it by now.  I'm sure it's pretty, as all holiday stuff is pretty, but I don't know if any of the hotels really go all out.

The great thing is that the GCH holiday environment can be enjoyed no matter where you stay.  You can stay off-property and still enjoy an evening in the GCH lobby area, relaxing in the comfy chairs by the giant Christmas tree, listening to the carolers, the pianist and the guitarist while sipping a beverage or munching a snack.

I really consider the GCH ambiance a great highlight during the holiday season - one of the few free activities at DLR that totally captures the mood of the season.  Of course, as far as colors go, I prefer the tree in the PPH with its gorgeous, glowing blue and green lights.  And the DLH is worth a visit to see all 3 of the trees in its towers, the fun decorations at the entrance, as well as the wonderful Goofy's Kitchen tree.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I would say the same thing that the Good Neighbor hotels don't go all Holiday out. I have seen the Lobbies at BWPPI and BW Stovall's decorated in the lobby with some nice Christmas decorations. It is not like the DLR which goes all Holiday crazy. Just as you have said Sherry, the DLR hotels are very nice during the Holiday season especially the GCH.


----------



## LoveMyBeautifulGift

Thanks for the welcome!  Glad I could bring something new to the discussion table ...we were just at PPH and loved it, but I figure if we are ever going to do GCH, Christmas is the perfect time to do it...thanks for the info on the Good Neighbor hotels...I figured if any of them did anything exciting for Christmas I would have seen it here, but I have lost myself in these threads a time or two already  and wasn't sure if I had missed it...hopefully we'll get a chance to see all 3 hotel trees, since I have a 6yo  who loves  the character meals....



Sherry E said:


> Welcome to the Disneyland at Christmas Time Christmas Superthread, LoveMyBeautifulGift!!  We're happy you joined us!
> 
> You know, you asked an excellent, excellent question!  And it's a question that I don't think I have ever seen asked on this forum, let alone in this thread!!  I think this is the first time (that I'm aware of) that anyone has asked about the off-site hotels' decorations!
> 
> Of course I can't say for sure, but I'm going to guess and say that that whatever decorations there are at the Good Neighbor hotels are probably just standard trees and things - probably nothing too exceptional or ornate, or we would have likely heard about it by now.  I'm sure it's pretty, as all holiday stuff is pretty, but I don't know if any of the hotels really go all out.
> 
> The great thing is that the GCH holiday environment can be enjoyed no matter where you stay.  You can stay off-property and still enjoy an evening in the GCH lobby area, relaxing in the comfy chairs by the giant Christmas tree, listening to the carolers, the pianist and the guitarist while sipping a beverage or munching a snack.
> 
> I really consider the GCH ambiance a great highlight during the holiday season - one of the few free activities at DLR that totally captures the mood of the season.  Of course, as far as colors go, I prefer the tree in the PPH with its gorgeous, glowing blue and green lights.  And the DLH is worth a visit to see all 3 of the trees in its towers, the fun decorations at the entrance, as well as the wonderful Goofy's Kitchen tree.





mvf-m11c said:


> I would say the same thing that the Good Neighbor hotels don't go all Holiday out. I have seen the Lobbies at BWPPI and BW Stovall's decorated in the lobby with some nice Christmas decorations. It is not like the DLR which goes all Holiday crazy. Just as you have said Sherry, the DLR hotels are very nice during the Holiday season especially the GCH.


----------



## spiderdust

mvf-m11c said:


> I would say the same thing that the Good Neighbor hotels don't go all Holiday out. I have seen the Lobbies at BWPPI and BW Stovall's decorated in the lobby with some nice Christmas decorations. It is not like the DLR which goes all Holiday crazy. Just as you have said Sherry, the DLR hotels are very nice during the Holiday season especially the GCH.



Hmm... anyone know if HoJo decorates their lobby?


----------



## tksbaskets

We may be going the week of January 1-7.  Does anyone know when the decorations and overlays come down?

How are the crowds post-holiday?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> We may be going the week of January 1-7.  Does anyone know when the decorations and overlays come down?
> 
> How are the crowds post-holiday?
> 
> TK



That is very great news to hear TK that you may be going to DL.  Even though the Holiday schedule is not announced yet, but in the past the first weekend of January is the last weekend of the Holiday season. Right now January 1st is on a Sunday and it might be the last day during the Holiday season. I'm hoping that you will be able to enjoy the Holiday events on the first day.

The post Holiday crowds should be low after the last day of the Holiday season. I remember that IASWH wasn't closed immediately when the Holiday season ended, I beleive it was sometime around the middle of January. The HMH will be closed when the Holiday season is over. I look at TP and it said that after Monday Jan 2nd, the crowds should be really low during your visit.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We may be going the week of January 1-7.  Does anyone know when the decorations and overlays come down?
> 
> How are the crowds post-holiday?
> 
> TK



TK - To expand on what Bret said, the last day of the holiday season is typically the first Sunday in January....BUT that Sunday usually falls _after_ New Year's Day, so it gives people a few extra days to enjoy the decor before it comes down.

In 2012, however, New Year's Day will actually be on Sunday.  So I'm not sure if DLR will choose that to be the last day of the season and begin to take things down before dawn on January 2nd (Monday), OR if they will just make Monday, January 2nd the official last day and then start to take things down by 1/3/12.  They generally do not end their seasons on Mondays, BUT they are breaking tradition this year and ending Halloween Time on a Monday, so who knows what they will do, those sneaky Disney folks?

The other possibility is that they could end the holiday season - officially - on January 8th...but that almost seems too late to do it.

To me, January 1st seems too early to end it - and, in fact, things like the Rose Parade in Pasadena don't happen on Sundays (there's a bit of trivia for anyone who didn't know!).  The Rose Parade will happen on Monday, January 2nd.  A lot of people will use that Monday as their paid New Year's Day holiday.

So...my guess is that for 2012, DLR will break tradition and 'officially' end its season on Jaunary 2nd (Monday).  

IASW Holiday will probably stay up until around MLK Day in January as they remove all of the stuff from Haunted Mansion Holiday.

So at the very least, you will get to enjoy IASW Holiday during your trip - I am almost certain of that (unless DLR changes it up on us!).  BUT, if my hunch is correct and they decide to go with a Monday, 1/2/12 end date to the season, you will likely be able to sneak in a ride or two on HMH and see the Reindeer Round-Up before it's gone.  And you will see the decorations coming down slowly but surely during your trip.

Oh, and Santa will be gone when Christmas ends - there have been conflicting reports of whether or not he still appears (in street clothes!) at the Round-Up past December 25th, but he will be gone from all of the other locations around DLR after Christmas.

I hope you get to go, TK!


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is what I thought Sherry. When I looked at TP and it said the park would be 10/10 on Monday January 2nd, and the Holiday season would be extended towards that day instead of the usual first weekend Sunday. I never go during that time when it is crazy and taking down the Holiday overlays. 

TY for clarifying it up, I knew that you would step in this morning and say it correctly. 

Hope this helps you TK when you plan your trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The trip planning has begun........we've booked the HoJo's for November 28-Dec 3!!!!!!  
 See what you started Sherry??


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> The trip planning has begun........we've booked the HoJo's for November 28-Dec 3!!!!!!
> See what you started Sherry??



Yay!!  I've worked my holiday magic on yet another person! 

Laurie, I'm so excited for you!  I just know you and the family will love DLR during the holidays.  How could you not love it, really?  As you said, you already love Christmas and you love DLR - so...this is a perfect combination, I'd say!  

I hope the plan sticks and that you don't have to change it or shorten it or anything.  I'm crossing my fingers.  That's a good 6-day trip, too!  A nice amount of time to take it all in - and get tons of photos! 

I see you have it perfectly arranged to where you will be leaving on Saturday, December 3 - just in time for the Candlelight Processional crowds to pack into the park!  Smart thinking!!

What kind of room did you book?  Did you get one of the kids' suites? Or did you just book 2 regular rooms?






By the way, since I've had annoying plumbing work done on my building and in my apartment for, like, the last 8 days, and I can't focus on anything until they all leave and things settle down, I was trying - "trying" being the operative word - to group many of my holiday photos together into different folders on Photobucket - just so I could do like an all-Paradise Pier thing, and all-GCH thing, an all-DLH thing, etc.  

I was going to post some holiday photos here from the different categories while I was waiting for the work crew to leave.  And that darn Photobucket just cannot get through the loading process without some sort of error!  I have tried the bulk uploader and the regular uploader, and there are constant problems!  It is soooo frustrating.

Of course, I already have all of the photos loaded to Photobucket in the folders from my December DLR trip, but to find all the PPH pictures, all the GCH pictures, etc. spread out amongst and mixed in with all those pictures, will be a pain.

I have come to the conclusion that there is no easy way for me to post photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> That is very great news to hear TK that you may be going to DL.  Even though the Holiday schedule is not announced yet, but in the past the first weekend of January is the last weekend of the Holiday season. Right now January 1st is on a Sunday and it might be the last day during the Holiday season. I'm hoping that you will be able to enjoy the Holiday events on the first day.
> 
> The post Holiday crowds should be low after the last day of the Holiday season. I remember that IASWH wasn't closed immediately when the Holiday season ended, I beleive it was sometime around the middle of January. The HMH will be closed when the Holiday season is over. I look at TP and it said that after Monday Jan 2nd, the crowds should be really low during your visit.





Sherry E said:


> TK - To expand on what Bret said, the last day of the holiday season is typically the first Sunday in January....BUT that Sunday usually falls _after_ New Year's Day, so it gives people a few extra days to enjoy the decor before it comes down.
> 
> In 2012, however, New Year's Day will actually be on Sunday.  So I'm not sure if DLR will choose that to be the last day of the season and begin to take things down before dawn on January 2nd (Monday), OR if they will just make Monday, January 2nd the official last day and then start to take things down by 1/3/12.  They generally do not end their seasons on Mondays, BUT they are breaking tradition this year and ending Halloween Time on a Monday, so who knows what they will do, those sneaky Disney folks?
> 
> The other possibility is that they could end the holiday season - officially - on January 8th...but that almost seems too late to do it.
> 
> To me, January 1st seems too early to end it - and, in fact, things like the Rose Parade in Pasadena don't happen on Sundays (there's a bit of trivia for anyone who didn't know!).  The Rose Parade will happen on Monday, January 2nd.  A lot of people will use that Monday as their paid New Year's Day holiday.
> 
> So...my guess is that for 2012, DLR will break tradition and 'officially' end its season on Jaunary 2nd (Monday).
> 
> IASW Holiday will probably stay up until around MLK Day in January as they remove all of the stuff from Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> 
> So at the very least, you will get to enjoy IASW Holiday during your trip - I am almost certain of that (unless DLR changes it up on us!).  BUT, if my hunch is correct and they decide to go with a Monday, 1/2/12 end date to the season, you will likely be able to sneak in a ride or two on HMH and see the Reindeer Round-Up before it's gone.  And you will see the decorations coming down slowly but surely during your trip.
> 
> Oh, and Santa will be gone when Christmas ends - there have been conflicting reports of whether or not he still appears (in street clothes!) at the Round-Up past December 25th, but he will be gone from all of the other locations around DLR after Christmas.
> 
> I hope you get to go, TK!





mvf-m11c said:


> That is what I thought Sherry. When I looked at TP and it said the park would be 10/10 on Monday January 2nd, and the Holiday season would be extended towards that day instead of the usual first weekend Sunday. I never go during that time when it is crazy and taking down the Holiday overlays.
> 
> TY for clarifying it up, I knew that you would step in this morning and say it correctly.
> 
> Hope this helps you TK when you plan your trip.



Bret and Sherry you both ROCK   I now have to wait for DH school schedule to be 'officially' posted for next year 9/2011-6/2012.  I already have our DSs college break schedule.  It will be super if it works out to see DL for a tiny bit of holiday cheer and then enjoy a less massive crowd.  I could then focus my TR on the daily changes in the park decorations 

Keeping my fingers cross that all our plans allign!

TK


----------



## Sherry E

TK - I think that sounds like a great idea for the TR.  Although it's slightly sad, it would be interesting to see the gradual removal of the holiday stuff all over DLR with each passing day.  I'd be curious to see exactly how much is gone in, say, 2 days, 4 days, etc.





Only 7-1/2 months until the holiday season begins!  Woo hoo!  Right around the corner!


----------



## Sherry E

An interesting thing to note - our very own TheColtonsMom (Sherri) has been invited to do a travel blog this summer about various destinations in Montana!

Sherri should mention it here in this particular thread, because, coincidentally, it was her DLR Christmas Trip Report (the link to which is on Page 1, Post 3, of this very thread, under the Holiday Trip Reports section) that got her the gig!  A local newspaper saw her Christmas TR and the rest is history!!

So you see...those holiday trips to DLR that we all love, and those holiday TR's that some of us love to write, can actually sometimes lead to other things!!

Congratulations, Sherri!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Thanks for the congrats Sherry! And here is my announcement which you will likely see all over the boards because I posted in most threads where I "hang my hat" so to speak!

Just had to share some good news! (Some of you may see this post in more than one place I am excited!)

The local newspaper editor saw my Christmas TR and forwarded my name and a link to it to a group looking for someone to write a Montana travel blog and newspaper travel articles about traveling with your kids. 

I have been waiting until it was official but "Traveling in Colton's World" is a go!

So those of you that want to follow along with our travels around Montana this summer can! I will post the link when it gets started. Basically the idea is they pay for us to travel one weekend a month all summer and I write the blog in exchange for the travel $. Any blog article that they want re-vamped as a newspaper article I will actually get paid for on top of it! Since I owe this opportunity to the DIS all the money I earn is going towards our Halloween trip! 
__________________

And here are some of the trips that are in the planning stages for the summer.

 Due to the weather being somewhat unpredictable still our April trip is going to be to Sleeping Buffalo Hot Springs since it is only 17 miles away as well as some of the local things to do here in Malta.

May (allowing that the weather co-operates and the station opens by May) we will be taking a train trip to Glacier National Park and their train museum.

Currently it looks like June may be a road trip that includes Lewis & Clark Caverns & Little Bighorn monument & their annual re-enactment among other things.

July we are planning on doing the Montana Dinosaur trail.. a series of museums, dig sites & interactive exhibits all across Northern Montana. 

August should include camping at the American Prarie Reserve wildlife refuge where they have a herd of Buffalo among other wildlife Followed by more camping at Yellowstone.

September will be a trip to the Missouri breaks to see the Elk bugle.

All summer there will be mini trips when we take our boat out to Nelson Resivoir or Fort Peck Lake to camp and local stuff like the Dinosaur festival, Car show and Crazy days where there are things like giant tricycle races & bed races in the streets of Malta. We will also ride our horses along with the Milk River Wagon train for 3 days while they do their re-creation of a covered wagon train camping at local ranches along the way. I will also blog the county and state fairs as well as local drag and AMX car racing and Rodeo events.

All of these plans are tentative except the April one since April is already here!


----------



## tksbaskets

TheColtonsMom said:


> Thanks for the congrats Sherry! And here is my announcement which you will likely see all over the boards because I posted in most threads where I "hang my hat" so to speak!
> 
> Just had to share some good news! (Some of you may see this post in more than one place I am excited!)
> 
> The local newspaper editor saw my Christmas TR and forwarded my name and a link to it to a group looking for someone to write a Montana travel blog and newspaper travel articles about traveling with your kids.
> 
> I have been waiting until it was official but "Traveling in Colton's World" is a go!
> 
> So those of you that want to follow along with our travels around Montana this summer can! I will post the link when it gets started. Basically the idea is they pay for us to travel one weekend a month all summer and I write the blog in exchange for the travel $. Any blog article that they want re-vamped as a newspaper article I will actually get paid for on top of it! Since I owe this opportunity to the DIS all the money I earn is going towards our Halloween trip!
> __________________
> 
> And here are some of the trips that are in the planning stages for the summer.
> 
> Due to the weather being somewhat unpredictable still our April trip is going to be to Sleeping Buffalo Hot Springs since it is only 17 miles away as well as some of the local things to do here in Malta.
> 
> May (allowing that the weather co-operates and the station opens by May) we will be taking a train trip to Glacier National Park and their train museum.
> 
> Currently it looks like June may be a road trip that includes Lewis & Clark Caverns & Little Bighorn monument & their annual re-enactment among other things.
> 
> July we are planning on doing the Montana Dinosaur trail.. a series of museums, dig sites & interactive exhibits all across Northern Montana.
> 
> August should include camping at the American Prarie Reserve wildlife refuge where they have a herd of Buffalo among other wildlife Followed by more camping at Yellowstone.
> 
> September will be a trip to the Missouri breaks to see the Elk bugle.
> 
> All summer there will be mini trips when we take our boat out to Nelson Resivoir or Fort Peck Lake to camp and local stuff like the Dinosaur festival, Car show and Crazy days where there are things like giant tricycle races & bed races in the streets of Malta. We will also ride our horses along with the Milk River Wagon train for 3 days while they do their re-creation of a covered wagon train camping at local ranches along the way. I will also blog the county and state fairs as well as local drag and AMX car racing and Rodeo events.
> 
> All of these plans are tentative except the April one since April is already here!



This is so cool!!  Congratulations Sherri.  I'm sure your followers will have as much fun reading about your travels as we all do!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> TK - I think that sounds like a great idea for the TR.  Although it's slightly sad, it would be interesting to see the gradual removal of the holiday stuff all over DLR with each passing day.  I'd be curious to see exactly how much is gone in, say, 2 days, 4 days, etc.
> 
> 
> Only 7-1/2 months until the holiday season begins!  Woo hoo!  Right around the corner!



Not wishing the year away but....


----------



## summer0407

Congrats Sherri sounds like an absolutely amazing opportunity!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Congratulations Sherri.


----------



## smiley_face2

spiderdust said:


> Hmm... anyone know if HoJo decorates their lobby?



They have in the past! usually a very nice retro style theme in fitting with the hotel itself  last tree I saw was all lovely whites and blues, very pretty.


----------



## Cali_Traveler

Hi everyone! I have very much enjoyed reading all of the wonderful stories and seeing all of the amazing pictures!!! We are planning to go to Disneyland Dec. 23-30 2011 , with my daughter . We went in November of 2010 and thought that all of the CHristmas decorations were wonderful and have decided that we would like the full effect! So i was just wondering if you could help me with some questions:
-- I know that it will be busy , but how busy?
-- What time should be to the Disneyland gates on Christmas morning? (we are planning on staying at the PPH) 
-- What are some must see things? ( i know that its still about 7 months away , but me and my daughter espicially , is counting day by day lol) 
-- What should we make sure we do at the PPH? (it will be our first time there)
Thanks you sooo much!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Cali_Traveler said:


> Hi everyone! I have very much enjoyed reading all of the wonderful stories and seeing all of the amazing pictures!!! We are planning to go to Disneyland Dec. 23-30 2011 , with my daughter . We went in November of 2010 and thought that all of the CHristmas decorations were wonderful and have decided that we would like the full effect! So i was just wondering if you could help me with some questions:
> -- I know that it will be busy , but how busy?
> -- What time should be to the Disneyland gates on Christmas morning? (we are planning on staying at the PPH)
> -- What are some must see things? ( i know that its still about 7 months away , but me and my daughter espicially , is counting day by day lol)
> -- What should we make sure we do at the PPH? (it will be our first time there)
> Thanks you sooo much!



Welcome to the Christmas Thread Cali_Traveler. Mostly Sherry is the one who does all the greeting, I can will help you with your questions.

1. When I looked on Touringplans on all of your days at the DLR, it is going to be at the max 10/10. So the park will be really crowded during your visit. During this time of the year, it is by far one of the busiest times to go at the DLR. 

2. The DL gate hours during the busiest days of the year is mostly at 8am to midnight. Since you are staying at the PPH, you can take advantage of MM on the specific days. It will be really crowded during the day and a good way to enjoy the park during the busy times. You get to be in the park one hour before the park opens at 8am, so you would be able to enjoy the park for one extra hour in the morning. 

3. The must do during the Holiday season is It's a Small World Holiday which is decorated, Haunted Mansion Holiday, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade, SB Winter Castle that is light up at nighttime, and Santa's Reindeer Round-up which is behind BTMRR. These are the highlights of the Holiday season at DL. Also the Little Mermaid Ride at DCA and Star Tours 2 will be up during your trip so that is a must do during your trip.

4. Since I have never stayed at the PPH, Sherry would be the perfect person to ask about the PPH. As I have said about MM on top, you should take advantage of it during your visit. It will get save you time during your visit with all those heavy crowds.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Cali_Traveler said:


> Hi everyone! I have very much enjoyed reading all of the wonderful stories and seeing all of the amazing pictures!!! We are planning to go to Disneyland Dec. 23-30 2011 , with my daughter . We went in November of 2010 and thought that all of the CHristmas decorations were wonderful and have decided that we would like the full effect! So i was just wondering if you could help me with some questions:
> -- I know that it will be busy , but how busy?
> -- What time should be to the Disneyland gates on Christmas morning? (we are planning on staying at the PPH)
> -- What are some must see things? ( i know that its still about 7 months away , but me and my daughter espicially , is counting day by day lol)
> -- What should we make sure we do at the PPH? (it will be our first time there)
> Thanks you sooo much!



Bret got most of your questions. My family was there Dec 25th to 29, 2010 so you can go hit my TR to see just how crowded it was. Also be sure you hit the reindeer round-up and Santa's other locations early in your trip as he is not there after Christmas... Indeed he was not at the DLH on Christmas Day either so make sure to see him early.


----------



## Cali_Traveler

mvf-m11c said:


> Welcome to the Christmas Thread Cali_Traveler. Mostly Sherry is the one who does all the greeting, I can will help you with your questions.
> 
> 1. When I looked on Touringplans on all of your days at the DLR, it is going to be at the max 10/10. So the park will be really crowded during your visit. During this time of the year, it is by far one of the busiest times to go at the DLR.
> 
> 2. The DL gate hours during the busiest days of the year is mostly at 8am to midnight. Since you are staying at the PPH, you can take advantage of MM on the specific days. It will be really crowded during the day and a good way to enjoy the park during the busy times. You get to be in the park one hour before the park opens at 8am, so you would be able to enjoy the park for one extra hour in the morning.
> 
> 3. The must do during the Holiday season is It's a Small World Holiday which is decorated, Haunted Mansion Holiday, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade, SB Winter Castle that is light up at nighttime, and Santa's Reindeer Round-up which is behind BTMRR. These are the highlights of the Holiday season at DL. Also the Little Mermaid Ride at DCA and Star Tours 2 will be up during your trip so that is a must do during your trip.
> 
> 4. Since I have never stayed at the PPH, Sherry would be the perfect person to ask about the PPH. As I have said about MM on top, you should take advantage of it during your visit. It will get save you time during your visit with all those heavy crowds.



Thank- u so much! this has already been a lot of help!!! We really r excited for the Little Mermaid ride! And we havent yet seen the woc show but we must see it this time wen we go!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I made our motel ressies this week with the hopes that somehow we'd be able to save up the money to go......tonight I can officially say.......WE'RE GOING!!!!!!

Found out about a federal credit for adopting special needs kids & we adopted a set of twins we had in our home as foster kids......we are getting a HUGE refund........only bad part is having to wait 6 weeks to 6 months for it to get here!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I made our motel ressies this week with the hopes that somehow we'd be able to save up the money to go......tonight I can officially say.......WE'RE GOING!!!!!!
> 
> Found out about a federal credit for adopting special needs kids & we adopted a set of twins we had in our home as foster kids......we are getting a HUGE refund........only bad part is having to wait 6 weeks to 6 months for it to get here!!!!



I saw that in your Pre-TR, Laurie!  That is absolutely awesome and amazing!  See?  You started talking and thinking as though the trip would happen...and it is going to happen!  The universe 'heard' you and is making sure you get to DLR for Christmas!  And even aside from the Christmas trip, I'm sure that the money will come in handy for other things too.


----------



## Sherry E

*Post 1 of 2*


Anyway, I've been struggling with Photobucket and my PC most of the day, trying to get photos organized in some way.  I have a lot of work to do on that.

So is everyone ready for Christmas?  The holiday season is only 7 months away!!

Some of these photos I posted in the first Christmas thread.  Some of them I may have even already posted in this thread, but forgot about!!  Most of these pictures I posted in my Trip Report, but I will assume that we have new people joining us here who have not been to either the first Christmas thread or my TR!!  So these will be new photos to you guys!

I will share photos of a wide variety of Disneyland Resort holiday things...a sort of broad spectrum of DLR Holiday fun (minus the parade and the fireworks)!


*California Adventure:*














*Critter Country:*














*Disneyland Hotel:*














*Downtown Disney:*


























*Flowers/Plants:*















*Frontierland:*














*Grand Californian Hotel:*














*Haunted Mansion Holiday:*















*Its a Small World Holiday:*















*Main Street - Daytime:*













*Main Street  Nighttime:*













Continued in Next Post!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I saw that in your Pre-TR, Laurie!  That is absolutely awesome and amazing!  See?  You started talking and thinking as though the trip would happen...and it is going to happen!  The universe 'heard' you and is making sure you get to DLR for Christmas!  And even aside from the Christmas trip, I'm sure that the money will come in handy for other things too.



  So excited now.......really gonna get my Must Do List going now!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Post # 2 of 2* (Continued from previous post)



*New Orleans Square:*














*Ornaments:*














*Paradise Pier Hotel:*














*Reindeer Round-Up:*














*Souvenirs:*













*Toon Town:*














*Treats:*















*Trees:*













*Window Displays:*















*Winter Castle:*














*Wreaths:*


----------



## DizNee Luver

LVE the pictures Sherry......wish you could see the big ol' smile I have on my face right now!!!!  I'm all giddy!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics Sherry. As I look at them, it makes me wish it was December. What did you say... 7 months away? Not soon enough!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, Laurie & Liza!





funatdisney said:


> Great pics Sherry. As I look at them, it makes me wish it was December. What did you say... 7 months away? Not soon enough!



Neither HalloweenTime nor Christmas Time are coming soon enough for me!  I want them both to hurry and get here!  There's a long, hot summer fast approaching.  We have to get through that first...and then holidays, here we come!

I had the same experience - as I was sorting out the categories of photos for those 2 posts on the last page (and alphabetizing the categories, you may have noticed!), I was thinking, "Now I want it to be Christmas.  Why did I decide this was a good idea to sort and post a bunch of photos?"

Anyway, I thought you'd appreciate it, Liza, as you had wanted me to post some photos a while back and I didn't have anything ready yet.  And I had not posted any photos in a long time!  I just cannot believe how incredibly long it takes for Photobucket and my PC to work together.  It is just ridiculous.





By the way, everyone - Bret mentioned earlier that I usually do the welcome/greeting.  By all means, please, everyone jump in and greet, welcome, help, answer questions for, etc., any newcomers to this thread....or just anyone who has a question in general.  I try to jump in and say something if I happen to be on the board at the time and I see that someone posted, but if I'm not, don't hesitate to get involved!

This is a team effort here - we all help each other out!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

LOVE the pics Sherry!! 

Makes me even more excited to be experiencing the holiday season at Disneyland, now time just needs to fast forward


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry your pics make me homesick for my "other" home it seems so long ago and yet just yesterday that we were there!


----------



## Cali_Traveler

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Laurie & Liza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither HalloweenTime nor Christmas Time are coming soon enough for me!  I want them both to hurry and get here!  There's a long, hot summer fast approaching.  We have to get through that first...and then holidays, here we come!
> 
> I had the same experience - as I was sorting out the categories of photos for those 2 posts on the last page (and alphabetizing the categories, you may have noticed!), I was thinking, "Now I want it to be Christmas.  Why did I decide this was a good idea to sort and post a bunch of photos?"
> 
> Anyway, I thought you'd appreciate it, Liza, as you had wanted me to post some photos a while back and I didn't have anything ready yet.  And I had not posted any photos in a long time!  I just cannot believe how incredibly long it takes for Photobucket and my PC to work together.  It is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, everyone - Bret mentioned earlier that I usually do the welcome/greeting.  By all means, please, everyone jump in and greet, welcome, help, answer questions for, etc., any newcomers to this thread....or just anyone who has a question in general.  I try to jump in and say something if I happen to be on the board at the time and I see that someone posted, but if I'm not, don't hesitate to get involved!
> 
> This is a team effort here - we all help each other out!



*sigh* Yes we do have to wait for the Summer to be over , from the sounds of it ,  we arent suppose to have the warmest summer  but hopefully things will brighten up! Only 260 days until we leave for our DLR Christmas Vacation!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> *Post 1 of 2*
> 
> 
> *California Adventure:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Critter Country:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disneyland Hotel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtown Disney:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flowers/Plants:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frontierland:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Californian Hotel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haunted Mansion Holiday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s a Small World Holiday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Street - Daytime:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Street – Nighttime:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued in Next Post!!




Does anyone notice that the tree under the Critter Country heading has ornaments that are covered in honey - _excuse me_ - hunny?  

Well, if you also notice, there are dripping hunny pots on the tree too....except the way they have the ornaments placed, it does not appear that the pots are dripping on the ornaments, as it should appear!  It looks odd to me - just one of those small details that catches my eye - as if the hunny-covered ornaments are just covered with hunny from nowhere!  I feel like I want to go in and rearrange the ornaments so that the hunny pots are placed above the ornaments covered in hunny, so that it looks as if they were dribbled on!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> *Post # 2 of 2* (Continued from previous post)
> 
> 
> 
> *New Orleans Square:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ornaments:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paradise Pier Hotel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reindeer Round-Up:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Souvenirs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toon Town:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Treats:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trees:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Window Displays:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Winter Castle:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wreaths:*




I was posting these hastily last night, and I was exhausted and exasperated with Photobucket and my PC at that point, so I neglected some details...

I suppose I should point out that in the Ornaments section, those pictures are from the tree in New Orleans Square and the tree in ToonTown - two of my favorites.

And under the Wreaths section, those wreaths are from Carnation Cafe (love the deep red carnations) and the IASW Holiday area.

The Christmas Trees are from Goofy's Kitchen and the Golden Horseshoe!


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> LOVE the pics Sherry!!
> 
> Makes me even more excited to be experiencing the holiday season at Disneyland, now time just needs to fast forward



Thank you, Ihaveamickeymousekid!  Yep, we just need to fast forward 7 months...in a way, it will probably be here in no time.  On the other hand, it will take forever to get there!



TheColtonsMom said:


> Sherry your pics make me homesick for my "other" home it seems so long ago and yet just yesterday that we were there!



Sherri - I guess I succeeded in my mission, then...to make everyone either more anxious to get to DLR for the holiday season or fondly remembering their own holiday trips, or just homesick for DLR in general!  That was my evil master plan!  Muahahahahaha!!




Cali_Traveler said:


> *sigh* Yes we do have to wait for the Summer to be over , from the sounds of it ,  we arent suppose to have the warmest summer  but hopefully things will brighten up! Only 260 days until we leave for our DLR Christmas Vacation!



Cali_Traveler - I forgot to say Welcome to you when you first posted yesterday!  Your 260 days will fly by, I think.  But it seems like an eternity.  Darn that Summer that has to get in the way of the holidays arriving!

Oh, you had asked yesterday about any must-do/must-see things at the PPH, I think?  Well, as much as I love the PPH and its cute sun/surf/beach theme, it is a small hotel and there is not much to it.  It's not like the DLH or the GCH in that there are grounds to stroll or big, cozy lobbies in which to relax by a fire or by the tree.

When you enter the PPH, you will notice the extremely beautiful Christmas tree in the lobby.  My photos above don't do it justice - and believe me, I tried without flash, with flash, from the front side, from the back side, up close, from a distance, and every which way but loose! - but there are glowing blue and green-ish lights on the tree that really catch your attention, even from far away.  We noticed the tree when we pulled up in the front entrance valet area.  It is very eye-catching, and I know that Sherri (TheColtonsMom) has seen it up close and will agree with me, too.  Plus, the colors of the ornaments on the tree are very complementary to the blue-green lights.  And it is a tall, towering tree (as is the one at the GCH), which I like.  I like big trees!

So you must take time to stop and admire the PPH tree.  

Mickey in Paradise is a cute, less crowded gift shop, and often has items that are sold out in the parks.  Lots of cute pins, too!  Sometimes they sell special holiday pins for each of the hotels, so be sure to check that shop for a PPH holiday pin!  I got a Christmas tree antenna topper for another DIS'er in that shop, because it was gone/sold out from the other shops I looked in.

The character meal at the PPH is Surf's Up with Mickey and Friends.  I've not eaten there yet, but I know that Sherri (TheColtonsMom) and Laurie (DizNee Luver) are big fans of it and they both recommend it highly.

The Surfside Lounge is a nice little counter service place that serves some tasty treats.

Otherwise...then you start running out of things to see at the PPH!!  Time to venture over to the DLH and see their holiday decor, and then into the GCH to lounge in one of their comfy chairs, sit by the fire with a beverage, enjoy carolers performing by the giant tree, listen to the pianist and guitarist playing holiday favorites...and just soaking in the overall happy, upbeat, festive atmosphere of the season!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Does anyone notice that the tree under the Critter Country heading has ornaments that are covered in honey - _excuse me_ - hunny?
> 
> Well, if you also notice, there are dripping hunny pots on the tree too....except the way they have the ornaments placed, it does not appear that the pots are dripping on the ornaments, as it should appear!  It looks odd to me - just one of those small details that catches my eye - as if the hunny-covered ornaments are just covered with hunny from nowhere!  I feel like I want to go in and rearrange the ornaments so that the hunny pots are placed above the ornaments covered in hunny, so that it looks as if they were dribbled on!



I did notice...because I remember and agreed with this rant on your TR.. seems a real slip up to the disney attention to detail!


----------



## mvf-m11c

As always Sherry, you show us all great pics during the Holiday season.

I did remember honey pot ornaments on the tree in the store in CC.  






It looks like it time for me also to post some pics during the Holiday season.

Santa's Reindeer Round-Up





















Toontown


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> I did notice...because I remember and agreed with this rant on your TR.. seems a real slip up to the disney attention to detail!



Sherri - Did you?  I totally don't remember us having a discussion about the hunny on the tree.  That photo is from 2009 and you weren't on my TR at that time, so if we discussed it recently then I totally blanked out!

Anyway, great photos, Bret!  


I am having BIG computer problems today - like way beyond the usual ones.  All of a sudden, all of my documents disappeared from my PC and my desktop totally changed.  Some programs are missing.  Some are still there but are acting as if have never used them before and are treating me as if I am 'new.'  I don't know if I've been hacked or if something crashed.  I've been told that my documents are probably hidden somewhere in this PC, but who nows where they are?

I am going to have to get a technician out here to see what's happening.  It's a miracle I even got on to DISboards.

So if I disappear for a while, it probably means that I have no PC.  I can access Facebook from my phone, but I can't access the DIS!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx for sharing your pics Bret!!!  Loving all these awesome Christmas pics!!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Sherri - I guess I succeeded in my mission, then...to make everyone either more anxious to get to DLR for the holiday season or fondly remembering their own holiday trips, or just homesick for DLR in general!  That was my evil master plan!  Muahahahahaha!!
> 
> When you enter the PPH, you will notice the extremely beautiful Christmas tree in the lobby.  My photos above don't do it justice - and believe me, I tried without flash, with flash, from the front side, from the back side, up close, from a distance, and every which way but loose! - but there are glowing blue and green-ish lights on the tree that really catch your attention, even from far away.  We noticed the tree when we pulled up in the front entrance valet area.  It is very eye-catching, and I know that Sherri (TheColtonsMom) has seen it up close and will agree with me, too.  Plus, the colors of the ornaments on the tree are very complementary to the blue-green lights.  And it is a tall, towering tree (as is the one at the GCH), which I like.  I like big trees!
> 
> So you must take time to stop and admire the PPH tree.
> 
> The character meal at the PPH is Surf's Up with Mickey and Friends.  I've not eaten there yet, but I know that Sherri (TheColtonsMom) and Laurie (DizNee Luver) are big fans of it and they both recommend it highly.





Sherry E said:


> Sherri - Did you?  I totally don't remember us having a discussion about the hunny on the tree.  That photo is from 2009 and you weren't on my TR at that time, so if we discussed it recently then I totally blanked out!
> 
> 
> I am having BIG computer problems today - like way beyond the usual ones.  All of a sudden, all of my documents disappeared from my PC and my desktop totally changed.  Some programs are missing.  Some are still there but are acting as if have never used them before and are treating me as if I am 'new.'  I don't know if I've been hacked or if something crashed.  I've been told that my documents are probably hidden somewhere in this PC, but who nows where they are?
> 
> I am going to have to get a technician out here to see what's happening.  It's a miracle I even got on to DISboards.
> 
> So if I disappear for a while, it probably means that I have no PC.  I can access Facebook from my phone, but I can't access the DIS!



Well your evil plan worked...the last few weeks I have been debating changing from Halloween this year to Christmas AGAIN! I don't think the boys would go for it though they are very excited about Halloween.

How did I forget to mention that tree! I loved it so much that on our way home from the airport I hit home depot and bought every blue & green light they had left at their after christmas sale. I have enough to do our tree & outside the house I so loved that tree! There is not a pic in existance that does it justice and I took alot in different ways just like you did.

As I have said before and will likely say again...I LOVE LOVE LOVE Surf's Up, we did it our last day and it was the perfect experience! I think Laurie & I may have actually talked you into trying it finally!

We never discussed the hunny pots together, But remember I read your TR from the very beginning so I did get to see you rant.

I don't know if you remember my laptop going down mid TR but it is still having issues, luckily I have been using my DHs so I didn't disappear entirely..
Have you seen that commercial where the family's house gets robbed and they steal everything but don't take their computer? For some reason it always makes me think of you and your finicky ancient PC.


----------



## lapdwife

After being so miserable last Christmas Day with the crowd and leaving after 2 hours, I wasn't planning on continuing our Christmas Day tradition of waking up at Disneyland..... now I go through some of these pics and think Awwww.   Dh works for the company so will be there that day I'm sure.  I can't make the ressie until 7 months out anyhow, so I have a month-ish to figure it all out.  Decisions!!!


----------



## Cali_Traveler

Thank - you! my daughter will be 14 when we go and she LOVES to take pictures of everything!  So she will definily be doing a photo shoot with the Christmas tree at PPH! We have friends who stayed at the PPH in February and they were upgraded to a park view and the pictures were amazing! This summer we have many plans so hopefully that will have it speed up! 
Sherry E --- All of your pictures are so beautiful! and thank - you for the information, it should hopefully be a magical vacation!


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> It looks like it time for me also to post some pics during the Holiday season.
> 
> Santa's Reindeer Round-Up



Bret, loved your pictures! I especially like Santa's Reindeer Round-up. It is one of my favorite decorated Christmas areas in DLR.



Sherry E said:


> I am having BIG computer problems today - like way beyond the usual ones.  All of a sudden, all of my documents disappeared from my PC and my desktop totally changed.  Some programs are missing.  Some are still there but are acting as if have never used them before and are treating me as if I am 'new.'  I don't know if I've been hacked or if something crashed.  I've been told that my documents are probably hidden somewhere in this PC, but who nows where they are?
> 
> I am going to have to get a technician out here to see what's happening.  It's a miracle I even got on to DISboards.
> 
> So if I disappear for a while, it probably means that I have no PC.  I can access Facebook from my phone, but I can't access the DIS!



 That is just terrible! That happened to me last August. Lucky for me my DH was able to fix it, but I still haven't found some of my pictures. I sure hope you can recover your docs.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Well your evil plan worked...the last few weeks I have been debating changing from Halloween this year to Christmas AGAIN! I don't think the boys would go for it though they are very excited about Halloween.
> 
> As I have said before and will likely say again...I LOVE LOVE LOVE Surf's Up, we did it our last day and it was the perfect experience! I think Laurie & I may have actually talked you into trying it finally!



Sherri, I LOVE Christmas, but you have to give Halloween Time a try. You have already gone during Christmas... I'm just sayin' 

I passed by  Surf's Up yesterday on my way to pin trade over in Paradise Pier. You and Sherry popped into my mind and I thought that it would be nice to eat there with you two one day. I have tried once, but a long time ago. My DDs were under five at the time and they are in their teens now. I don't think I could get them to try it now. Besides, we usually prepare meals in our DVC room, and save a restaurant meal for a special place DH and the kids like to go. Surf's Up wouldn't make the top 5.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Bret, loved your pictures! I especially like Santa's Reindeer Round-up. It is one of my favorite decorated Christmas areas in DLR.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just terrible! That happened to me last August. Lucky for me my DH was able to fix it, but I still haven't found some of my pictures. I sure hope you can recover your docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri, I LOVE Christmas, but you have to give Halloween Time a try. You have already gone during Christmas... I'm just sayin'
> 
> I passed by  Surf's Up yesterday on my way to pin trade over in Paradise Pier. You and Sherry popped into my mind and I thought that it would be nice to eat there with you two one day. I have tried once, but a long time ago. My DDs were under five at the time and they are in their teens now. I don't think I could get them to try it now. Besides, we usually prepare meals in our DVC room, and save a restaurant meal for a special place DH and the kids like to go. Surf's Up wouldn't make the top 5.



Oh I doubt the boys would even consider me doing a change... they are all excited about actually being pirates on POTC and Colton is dying to have his pic done on PLOTSI in his parate costume! They are dying to try SMGG too.

Saying I have done Christmas is an understatement since when I was a child New Years Day was our family's traditional DL trip the must do even if we pulled off more than one trip a year. I have seen Christmastime at DL evolve for decades (wow I am old). My husband (minus the trip to DL at 12 that was really a non trip to DL) has never seen DL without the Christmas decor since every trip since we got married was during the Christmas season. Following our trip at Halloween this year he still will never have ridden the HM in it's non overlay original state. (that first is scheduled for 2012). But I am so going to be living through the DISers that will be there at Christmas this year.

I am so hoping to drag SherryE to Surf's Up sometime soon and would love to have you join us! After doing 4 character meals in one trip at Christmas we are really debating the character meal line-up for our Halloween trip. Due to SherryE's unflagging support we really want to give Goofy's one more chance even though Goofy's Ballroom was a bust for us...he was out of his Kitchen and we did dinner so this time we want to do breakfast in the kitchen, We will not miss Surf's Up that was magical and the hours of character lines we saved due to Minnie & friends is hard to pass up too, We are even considering doing Ariel's since it turns out Colton was so cute with the princesses and that might not last too much longer (plus then we can say we did them all). We have determined that we will not make a PS for Storyteller's character meal however we will try either lunch or dinner off the menu there as we love the atmosphere in this restaurant. We have also decided due to Colton's new love of Splash! and Song of the South that should we walk by Storyteller's in the AM (our Hotel choice makes a walk through GCH an everyday thing) and see that one or more Brer characters are there we will stop to see if they can squeeze us in.. Wish the Brer characters were the "always there" characters there instead of Chip & Dale as they can be seen at multiple character meals as well as in the parks those chipmunks are really overworked!


----------



## dsneygirl

We've sort of finalized our plans and will be at DLR Nov 10-12.  I know it's cutting it close for Xmas decorations but hopefully we'll get at least a taste.  What do the experts think?


----------



## funatdisney

TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh I doubt the boys would even consider me doing a change... they are all excited about actually being pirates on POTC and Colton is dying to have his pic done on PLOTSI in his parate costume! They are dying to try SMGG too.
> 
> Saying I have done Christmas is an understatement since when I was a child New Years Day was our family's traditional DL trip the must do even if we pulled off more than one trip a year. I have seen Christmastime at DL evolve for decades (wow I am old). My husband (minus the trip to DL at 12 that was really a non trip to DL) has never seen DL without the Christmas decor since every trip since we got married was during the Christmas season. Following our trip at Halloween this year he still will never have ridden the HM in it's non overlay original state. (that first is scheduled for 2012). But I am so going to be living through the DISers that will be there at Christmas this year.
> 
> I am so hoping to drag SherryE to Surf's Up sometime soon and would love to have you join us! After doing 4 character meals in one trip at Christmas we are really debating the character meal line-up for our Halloween trip. Due to SherryE's unflagging support we really want to give Goofy's one more chance even though Goofy's Ballroom was a bust for us...he was out of his Kitchen and we did dinner so this time we want to do breakfast in the kitchen, We will not miss Surf's Up that was magical and the hours of character lines we saved due to Minnie & friends is hard to pass up too, We are even considering doing Ariel's since it turns out Colton was so cute with the princesses and that might not last too much longer (plus then we can say we did them all). We have determined that we will not make a PS for Storyteller's character meal however we will try either lunch or dinner off the menu there as we love the atmosphere in this restaurant. We have also decided due to Colton's new love of Splash! and Song of the South that should we walk by Storyteller's in the AM (our Hotel choice makes a walk through GCH an everyday thing) and see that one or more Brer characters are there we will stop to see if they can squeeze us in.. Wish the Brer characters were the "always there" characters there instead of Chip & Dale as they can be seen at multiple character meals as well as in the parks those chipmunks are really overworked!



Well then with all those Christmas memories, I can see how hard it can be to _not_ book a Christmas stay at DLR. I think you will enjoy your October trip, and I am anxious to see what you think when you get back. Of course, you will have to come back during Halloween Time after DCA is completed. 

If you ever get a chance for Surf's Up with Sherry E, just PM me. I can usually get a trip down to DL on a last moment's notice. Just had a last minute trip this week, which I have got to add to my TR. I won't have much time today. Pocket is going to Richard's place this afternoon. He is definitely the number one prioruty today.





dsneygirl said:


> We've sort of finalized our plans and will be at DLR Nov 10-12.  I know it's cutting it close for Xmas decorations but hopefully we'll get at least a taste.  What do the experts think?



Although there is no official announce for the Christmas season at DLR yet, your chances are good. In the past, the Christmas season has started on November 11 (Veteran's Day) and this year Veteran's Day is on a Friday. Expect it to be packed! With Veteran's Day a school holiday and on a Friday, the opening weekend will be crowded. The hotels will not be decorated, but the parks will be decked out in their Christmas finery. Keep checking this thread. I sure Sherry E, if not another DISer, will post the details of a DLR Christmas announcement here.


----------



## dsneygirl

funatdisney said:


> Although there is no official announce for the Christmas season at DLR yet, your chances are good. In the past, the Christmas season has started on November 11 (Veteran's Day) and this year Veteran's Day is on a Friday. Expect it to be packed! With Veteran's Day a school holiday and on a Friday, the opening weekend will be crowded. The hotels will not be decorated, but the parks will be decked out in their Christmas finery. Keep checking this thread. I sure Sherry E, if not another DISer, will post the details of a DLR Christmas announcement here.



Thanks for the feedback.  We're doing 2 days at DL before Hawaii and 3 days after so not too concerned about the crowds I'm sure it will be packed.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Just giving this a bump since SherryE is off with her computer woes! Hope she gets back soon!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

So all you Christmas experts...Who has actually gotten one of the coveted handmade only once or twice a week candy canes on a Christmas visit to DL? What was your strategy? We tried Christmas 2010 and even though we were there before park opening....tickets were all gone once we manuvered our 6 year old through the crowd.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherri - Thank you for the bumping of this thread!  The holiday season begins in 7 months - just slightly under that - and I see that people are starting to organize their DLR plans for November and December.

While I continue to struggle with the salvaging of any lost files on my PC and then try to transition into a new (or new-used) PC, I will probably go missing in action for a couple of days at a time here and there, and it will be great if you, Liza, Bret, etc. can bump the threads, keep them alive and tackle questions!

Now, as for your candy cane question, as you probably know, that is one facet of the holiday season I have not personally experienced.  (That and the Candlelight Prcessional.)  So I have no nifty secrets or tips to share about that.

But I know we have people in this thread who have nabbed the elusive candy canes - *amamax2*, where are you???


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E, I be happy to keep my eyes on things. That is if I am not at a volleyball match or at my kid's school doin' stuff .


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


(Although I am still in  mode!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sorry you're still struggling with your computer Sherry......that totally sucks!!

So we might not be going at Christmas time now......Mike found out yesterday that his boss is taking the week off that we had planned on going.  They keep a calendar up so people can plan, but his trip wasn't listed because he's the boss & knows when his trip is.......problem is......we didn't know!!!  So mad!!

So Mike's waiting to hear if he can do the 5th thru 10th instead.....if its a no, then the only other time open is middle of October!!  So no Christmas time for me.......I'll take Halloween time, but will be disappointed in not getting to see my favorite holiday season at the parks.  Will keep you updated!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump from my pre christmas holiday, off to DLP In just 12 sleeps to get me even more excited for Christmas at Disneyland.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have asked before, are there special menus at restaurants in and out of the parks on Christmas day?  I will find an answer, a quest for me!


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping.

Anyone have an answer for areweindisneyyet's question?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I am bumping this because I just saw amamax2 posting on the DIS today - and she has been MIA for a while - and she can answer Sherri's questions about how to score the candy canes!!



Cali_Traveler said:


> Thank - you! my daughter will be 14 when we go and she LOVES to take pictures of everything!  So she will definily be doing a photo shoot with the Christmas tree at PPH! We have friends who stayed at the PPH in February and they were upgraded to a park view and the pictures were amazing! This summer we have many plans so hopefully that will have it speed up!
> Sherry E --- All of your pictures are so beautiful! and thank - you for the information, it should hopefully be a magical vacation!



Cali_Traveler - I totally forgot to thank you a while back for the nice compliment on my photos.  Thank you!  With all the trouble I experienced on Photobucket trying to collect all of the IMG codes to be able to post the pictures here, I felt it was worthwhile because I wanted to show a couple of shots of each aspect of the season (minus a couple of things), and I think we need a lot more photos in this thread - the photos are the things that seem to keep people tuning in (or at least, that's how it worked last year in the previous Christmas thread)!  

Your daughter will have lots and lots to take photos of when you get to DLR for the holidays.  The photo-taking possibilities seem to be endless!  It is a picture-taker's paradise!  All the different interesting colors, textures, themes and designs to the holiday decor make it a very good season to be a shutterbug!

You mentioned your friends being upgraded to a PPH park view - I was upgraded to a park view at the PPH this past December - and I couldn't get enough of that view!  I watched the sunrise from the window.  I looked out over DCA and could see the DCA Christmas tree.  I listened to the screams of terror from Mickey's Fun Wheel and California Screamin'.  I watched the backside of Word of Color from my room.  I had a great view of the Grand Californian across the street.  I could see the Tower of Terror, Grizzly Peak, It was such an unexpected treat.  I'd never been given a free upgrade before for any of my onsite stays.  And from what I've heard about the park views that some people get now, when they told me that's what I was getting I was expecting mostly a 'city' view or a parking lot view, with maybe a tiny portion of DCA off to the side.  But I was wrong!  I loved my view so much, because it allowed for some good pictures and it really made me feel like I was staying in the middle of the magic.

The PPH Christmas tree definitely looks soooooooo much better in person.  The glowing blue-green lights don't seem to translate as well in photos, but they are very, very eye-catching in person.  The PPH tree is so much prettier than the trees (any of them) at the Disneyland Hotel.  I only wish that there were some sofas or comfortable chairs to sit in around the tree to enjoy it, but, alas, there are none.  It's just a lobby and that's it.



TheColtonsMom said:


> I am so hoping to drag SherryE to Surf's Up sometime soon and would love to have you join us! After doing 4 character meals in one trip at Christmas we are really debating the character meal line-up for our Halloween trip. Due to SherryE's unflagging support we really want to give Goofy's one more chance even though Goofy's Ballroom was a bust for us...he was out of his Kitchen and we did dinner so this time we want to do breakfast in the kitchen, We will not miss Surf's Up that was magical and the hours of character lines we saved due to Minnie & friends is hard to pass up too, We are even considering doing Ariel's since it turns out Colton was so cute with the princesses and that might not last too much longer (plus then we can say we did them all). We have determined that we will not make a PS for Storyteller's character meal however we will try either lunch or dinner off the menu there as we love the atmosphere in this restaurant. We have also decided due to Colton's new love of Splash! and Song of the South that should we walk by Storyteller's in the AM (our Hotel choice makes a walk through GCH an everyday thing) and see that one or more Brer characters are there we will stop to see if they can squeeze us in.. Wish the Brer characters were the "always there" characters there instead of Chip & Dale as they can be seen at multiple character meals as well as in the parks those chipmunks are really overworked!



Sherri - Eventually I will get to Surf's Up.  It would be great fun to eat there with you and Liza!

I will probably end up there before I ever hit Minnie & Friends.  It's possible, though not likely, that my friends from Idaho and I will end up at Surf's Up in a few weeks when we hit DTD.  I suggested Surf's Up because I thought they might want their young son to meet Mickey first, before any other characters.

But I think Goofy's is where we ultimately settle....and this will be dinner, no less!  I've only done two dinners at Goofy's - one of which I can barely even remember - and they were years and years ago.  I have a much harder time justifying an expensive $40+ dinner when I probably won't even be hungry enough to eat a lot at that time of day.  Besides, from what I DO remember of my Goofy's dinners past, I just preferred the food at breakfast/brunch more than dinner.  But...I said I would do the Goofy's dinner again so I have a current frame of reference for what it's like, and my friends seem to be leaning towards a dinner and not a breakfast.  If they change their minds and revert to a breakfast mentality, then we could end up at Surf's Up!!

I still don't think your Goofy's dinner sounded like a total bust - Colton had great interaction with Goofy and you enjoyed the food!  That's much more than other people get when they have a bad experience there (or at any character meal).  It sounds like because of all the weirdness with Goofy's temporarily being in a different location and how they handled that, as well as the timing of the meal, it didn't turn out the way you'd hoped/expected.  And it probably was not worth the big bucks that the dinner costs.  But it wasn't a total bust.  For me, a total bust would be bad food, no character interaction at all and rude servers.  There were some positive aspects of your meal.

I have a long history with Goofy's, so my unflagging support comes from that.  Since I started eating there when it was the only character meal at DLR, almost 20 years ago (as of next year, it will be 20 years of eating at Goofy's for me), I got in there early and established that I liked it early on.  It's not hard to stick with a restaurant from there on out if you establish that you like it very early on.  Don't we all have things that we like that we stick with for years and years, through the bad and the good?

Of course, I'm sure that in the near-20 years my friends and I been eating there, we have had some days where the food was not as good or the service was not as good, and the character interaction was not as good.  I can't remember them specifically, for the most part, because I've been there so much.  But I hung in there - nothing was ever bad enough or 'off' enough to keep me from going back, and my friends all love Goofy's too so it was and is a no-brainer that we will eat there at least once on 99% of our DLR trips.  In the past, before the prices got so high, we would eat there multiple times in one trip.  That was also when there were tons of characters coming to the table every second, and I could barely get a bite of food (which annoyed me).  

But these days, prices are so high that if we try something once and don't like it that much, it is much more disappointing than if we've had countless meals there and only a few have faltered.  Does that make sense?  In other words, an 'off' day or a bad meal will stick out much more if we've been to a restaurant 2 times or 5 times or 10 times than it will if we have been there 50 times.

Sometimes I think that giving something like a character meal a second shot is a good idea, and sometimes I think it's not worth it to try a character meal a second time because it's a LOT of money to spend just in the hopes that you will like it better than the first visit.  But if you are hoping to come away from it with the same opinion or experience I have, that may not happen.  




areweindisneyyet said:


> I have asked before, are there special menus at restaurants in and out of the parks on Christmas day?  I will find an answer, a quest for me!



areweindisneyyet - This was also one of the ongoing questions in the last Christmas thread.  Quite a few of our thread subscribers have visited the parks on actual holidays, but this is pretty much all we know about the Christmas menu (from 2010):



> _Holiday entrees and meals
> 
> While menu specifics were not yet available, look for special holiday-themed entrees at Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo and Red Rocket's Pizza Port. *Plaza Inn, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Café, Steakhouse 55, and PCH Grill will all offer special holiday menus on Thanksgiving and Christmas days,* and reservations are now being accepted. Call 714-781-DINE to book your reservation_.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I am bumping this because I just saw amamax2 posting on the DIS today - and she has been MIA for a while - and she can answer Sherri's questions about the how to score the candy canes!!



I sensed my name being bandied about over on this thread!  

Yes, I have been MIA for quite some time, lots of stuff going on in life, but now planning our FINAL trip on what has been a fantastic 11-year run, trying to figure out all the things I haven't seen or done (can't believe there ARE still things), so I'm back.....

Anywho, I did not score the candy canes either - but did see them made, from start to finish, which was almost as good as getting the actual candy, IMO.

I'm trying to find my notes on the whole process, but from what I can remember: 

1. They are usually made on a MM, so unless you have access to that (we did not at Christmas), I don't think you have a chance at all.

2. If you have access ( or if I am wrong about MM), be one of the first at the gates - then RUN to the candy shop.  Sherrie - either you or your DH should just go on ahead while the other makes their way slowly with the child/stroller.  A line forms right away of people "in the know."  (So many people when I was there didn't even know about the candy canes - heck, this was the first time I heard about them.)

3. They only make 2 batches each candy cane-making day of about 40 canes - each person in line gets a ticket that entitles them to 2 canes - and they hand the tickets out until they are gone.  They will also tell you a time to come back later to pick them up.  So as you can see, not many people get tickets - if a family of four is in line - there go 8 right there!  

4. Only other possibility is that someone may not come back to actually purchase their canes - I did read that has happened.  I *believe* it is about 3 p.m. when you can go back and see if any were not bought, and those are up for grabs.  We did go back at 3 p.m., but all had been picked up.  

HTH!  If any other questions, let me know.


----------



## DizNee Luver

With the popularity of these candy canes, it does make you wonder why they are so limited??   You would think the bigwigs wouldn't want the chance of a stampede from the gates to the candy shop & possible injuries.....its almost like asking for problems.  Pushing, shoving, arguments on who was there first, etc.  I understand it's a process to make them, but why not offer them daily....this might at least cut down on all the chaos on the few days they do them.  Just my opinion!!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I was very surprised as we had gotten there pretty quickly that all the Candy cane tickets were already gone. We did get to see them make them which was mighty cool. I am not sure when our next Christmas trip will be as our next three (Halloween 2011, spring 2012 and late summer/fall 2012) are planned and we are considering our first WDW trip in 2013 it will be a mighty long time before I get to do DLR at Christmas again. 

I too wish they made them more often but what wonderful holiday item those candymakers also make would have to be given up???


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump, 8 months till our trip.

Candy canes, gingerbread and 700 Christmas trees.  Disneyland here we come.


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's official........my hubby can't get the time off we had set (boss is taking that week off & didn't put it on calendar).....in fact, he can't get any time off during Christmas time at Disneyland......believe me, we checked all the dates.   So if approved, we're looking at Halloween time instead.  I'm happy but a tad disappointed to be missing my favorite time of year at my favorite place!!


----------



## amamax2

TheColtonsMom said:


> I was very surprised as we had gotten there pretty quickly that all the Candy cane tickets were already gone. We did get to see them make them which was mighty cool. I am not sure when our next Christmas trip will be as our next three (Halloween 2011, spring 2012 and late summer/fall 2012) are planned and we are considering our first WDW trip in 2013 it will be a mighty long time before I get to do DLR at Christmas again.
> 
> I too wish they made them more often but what wonderful holiday item those candymakers also make would have to be given up???



Sherri,

Did you have a MM that day?  I remember from your TR that you had several MM....if not, that is why they were all gone before you got there.

I agree with PP that it would be great if they did them more often, but like you said, what else would they not be able to make then?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we are still planing to go tho may only be  3 day trip dont know


----------



## tksbaskets

DizNee Luver said:


> It's official........my hubby can't get the time off we had set (boss is taking that week off & didn't put it on calendar).....in fact, he can't get any time off during Christmas time at Disneyland......believe me, we checked all the dates.   So if approved, we're looking at Halloween time instead.  I'm happy but a tad disappointed to be missing my favorite time of year at my favorite place!!



Disneyland at Halloween is pretty cool too!  I'd be a tad disappointed too but thank goodness you still get to GO to Disneyland!  Just think of the Christmas shopping you can do while you're there


----------



## DizNee Luver

tksbaskets said:


> Disneyland at Halloween is pretty cool too!  I'd be a tad disappointed too but thank goodness you still get to GO to Disneyland!  Just think of the Christmas shopping you can do while you're there



Very true......going to DL is the most important thing.....having a Holiday to celebrate while there is a bonus!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

This needs to be bumped - it was on page 3!  The Halloween thread has a pretty healthy number of views, but the Christmas thread still needs to be pushed a bit!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

amamax2 said:


> Sherri,
> 
> Did you have a MM that day?  I remember from your TR that you had several MM....if not, that is why they were all gone before you got there.
> 
> I agree with PP that it would be great if they did them more often, but like you said, what else would they not be able to make then?



They only made them one day of our trip and it was a Friday no MM. We were only 11th on line at the gate too but didn't make it...next time I think one of us is going to have to break the rules and run LOL


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Just booked our stay for December celebrating our 28th anniversary.  

Staying 6 nights in Disneyland Hotel from Monday 12/5 to Sunday 12/11.  I wanted to try the GC for a change but my wife wants to see the renovated rooms at DLH (where we have always stayed).  This will be our first visit around the holidays...usually come in either April/May or September/October time frames.


----------



## Vala

TheColtonsMom said:


> next time I think one of us is going to have to break the rules and run LOL



That's not running. That's called walking briskly with a purpose.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Pjimmeyer said:


> Just booked our stay for December celebrating our 28th anniversary.
> 
> Staying 6 nights in Disneyland Hotel from Monday 12/5 to Sunday 12/11.  I wanted to try the GC for a change but my wife wants to see the renovated rooms at DLH (where we have always stayed).  This will be our first visit around the holidays...usually come in either April/May or September/October time frames.



Sounds like a great anniversary trip! How exciting to be going for your first Holiday trip! Lots of pics and reading to do on the Superthread to help you get in the mood. I have been going to DL at the holidays since way before it became the big deal it is now (Oh late 60s early 70s) and it just keeps getting better!

If you have any queations ask away and we will try to answer what we can!



Vala said:


> That's not running. That's called walking briskly with a purpose.



there would def be a sweet christmas purpose to that "brisk walk"


----------



## Vala

It's official... I'll be a Christmas Time trip girl this year. The last date I was waiting for to confirm my travel dates was just announced, and that means I am coming in on November 8.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala - 

I am so happy to see that you've joined us here on the Christmas thread!  (For those of you who don't know, Vala has been one of our longstanding Halloween thread regulars/followers and contributors, as well as a longtime member of the DIS.)  Most of us, at some time or another, switch back and forth between threads!

What's cool is that it sounds as if you will be there before the holiday season officially begins (since we are assuming it begins on 11/11/11 or 11/18/11), so you will see the gradual transformation of the parks, as the decoratons go up a bit at a time.  You're there for 2 weeks, right?  That should be fun!  

And another good thing is that, since you will have at least 3 days from when you arrive to when the season starts (if it were to start on 11/11), and possibly more days if it begins a week later, you will probably have the advantage of lower crowds for those days. So you will get some great, less crowded days and then some full-fledged holiday season days.


----------



## mrsmoore

We are so close to booking a hotel for a trip at Christmas time!!  Just booking the hotel for now, and will get tickets seperately later in the summer.  Planning to be there 12/22-12/26 and driving down from Seattle.  We will likely stay at the Anabella again, really liked it on our last trip.  

I am curious if the menus for the Christmas dinners are anywhere online?  We thought about that, or surprising DD that morning with a stop at BBB and Ariel's Grotto for lunch.  Any other thoughts on a Christmas dinner fit for a Princess???  

I am so excited about the possibility!  We had debated WDW, but decided to do DL again this year, and maybe budget for WDW next year.


----------



## Sherry E

There should be a rule - every time we bump the Halloween thread, we bump the Christmas thread too!  This thread actually needs more help at the moment, so bumps - and more people who are willing to jump in and answer questions for folks who are new to the thread - are needed!




mrsmoore said:


> We are so close to booking a hotel for a trip at Christmas time!!  Just booking the hotel for now, and will get tickets seperately later in the summer.  Planning to be there 12/22-12/26 and driving down from Seattle.  We will likely stay at the Anabella again, really liked it on our last trip.
> 
> I am curious if the menus for the Christmas dinners are anywhere online?  We thought about that, or surprising DD that morning with a stop at BBB and Ariel's Grotto for lunch.  Any other thoughts on a Christmas dinner fit for a Princess???
> 
> I am so excited about the possibility!  We had debated WDW, but decided to do DL again this year, and maybe budget for WDW next year.



mrsmoore - I'm so glad you joined us here!  You know, the question of meals on Christmas Day comes up a lot, and other than that short list of the restaurants that do have special menus on both Thanksgiving and Christmas day (which I think I posted on the last page or the page before it), I don't think we have seen an actual menu posted anywhere.  It would be a great thing to have - and if we were to ever find an actual menu, I would certainly post a link to it on the first page of this thread.

Have you been to DLR at Christmas before?  Or is this the first holiday visit?  I remember a trip in which you were eating at Goofy's Kitchen (is that correct, or am I losing my mind?), but I don't recall if that was a Fall trip or a holiday trip or something else!!

In any case, if you haven't done so already, when you get some time make sure to peruse the first 3 posts of this thread on Page 1 (especially Post #3, which is chock full of info) and see if any of that information is helpful.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> There should be a rule - every time we bump the Halloween thread, we bump the Christmas thread too!  This thread actually needs more help at the moment, so bumps - and more people who are willing to jump in and answer questions for folks who are new to the thread - are needed!



Sorry Sherry. I meant to bump this thread when I bumped the Halloween thread, but either ran out of time or got busy with other stuff in this morning.


----------



## mrsmoore

Sherry, thank you for the welcome!!  I visited DLR as a kid just after Christmas, in like 1990 or something like that, we were down for the Rose Bowl.  I have wanted to go at Christmas time for awhile, and it actually seems hotel rates are decent (not onsite!).

We were there a couple of years ago in February, and did GK during our visit last year in June.  We will probably be skipping WOC and Fantasmic this time around, and look forward to seeing lots of new stuff and stuff we did not get around to last visit!

How far out do we need to make Christmas Day reservations?


----------



## PHXscuba

I'll give this thread a courtesy bump because I would rather think about Christmas than about the 90-degree weather here (that will only get worse from this point!)

If you love Christmas and love Disney, you should make time to go at least once during the holidays. I just went last year and I'm scheming to go back during a future Christmas season -- tehre were so many goodies I couldn't fit in. I also have a long-term goal of going to WDW during Christmas, but that will likely be years away.

The great thing about this thread is that you're almost guaranteed a reliable answer (and probably a photo to go with it) about everything Christmas at Disneyland. Packaged all up with a bow by Sherry E!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks, PHXscuba for giving this thread a bump. I was just about to do it .

Two Christmas pictures to help keep you cool.


----------



## mrsmoore

funatdisney said:


> Thanks, PHXscuba for giving this thread a bump. I was just about to do it .
> 
> Two Christmas pictures to help keep you cool.



I absolutely LOVE the pictures of the castle!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Marsha!


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Vala -
> 
> I am so happy to see that you've joined us here on the Christmas thread!  (For those of you who don't know, Vala has been one of our longstanding Halloween thread regulars/followers and contributors, as well as a longtime member of the DIS.)  Most of us, at some time or another, switch back and forth between threads!



*takes a bow* Thank you Sherry.

I didn't really know which thread will be my main home for this year for a couple of months and that was really annoying. 

I'll still be posting my photos from last year in the Halloween topic of course, and I know I'll really miss my usual trip in late October.

The few Christmas pics I have are really old, so we'll see what I can post here. 



Sherry E said:


> What's cool is that it sounds as if you will be there before the holiday season officially begins (since we are assuming it begins on 11/11/11 or 11/18/11), so you will see the gradual transformation of the parks, as the decoratons go up a bit at a time.  You're there for 2 weeks, right?  That should be fun!



Yes, I'm there two weeks with the weekend of 18th to 20th spent at a convention at LAX. I booked my flight Monday and I even managed to come in on the 7th now - yay me! 

I've usually caught the very beginning of the Christmas season because we normally stay late October until November 10 or 11, but that were really just the first glimpses of the transfer. I've been for one day during the real Christmas season in 2007, but I wasn't even close to taking all in. 



Sherry E said:


> And another good thing is that, since you will have at least 3 days from when you arrive to when the season starts (if it were to start on 11/11), and possibly more days if it begins a week later, you will probably have the advantage of lower crowds for those days. So you will get some great, less crowded days and then some full-fledged holiday season days.



Yeah, that's what I am hoping for, some days before the Christmas season starts. I would really love to possibly catch the Soundsational parade, this one looks very promising.

With two weeks I am not that bothered about crowds. As long as I get my daily Buzz ride in I am happy. 

My friends always laugh at me: "Two weeks in Disneyland? I'd be bored to death!" But I like taking it slow. People watch, take pictures... get my frequent flyer miles on Buzz and take the 26th picture with Goofy.


----------



## mrsmoore

I hope the Christmas time veterans don't mind 101 questions from me!!  Do the same restaurants that do Christmas Day dinner do it on Christmas Eve?  I see the parks closed early last year, is there anything special either of those two days that does not happen any other day in the season?

We are close to booking our hotel.  Either Anabella or Red Lion.  Red Lion has a great price that includes breakfast and parking!  But, Anabella has the seperate room for DD (which DH prefers!!!)


----------



## Sherry E

mrsmoore said:


> Sherry, thank you for the welcome!!  I visited DLR as a kid just after Christmas, in like 1990 or something like that, we were down for the Rose Bowl.  I have wanted to go at Christmas time for awhile, and it actually seems hotel rates are decent (not onsite!).
> 
> We were there a couple of years ago in February, and did GK during our visit last year in June.  We will probably be skipping WOC and Fantasmic this time around, and look forward to seeing lots of new stuff and stuff we did not get around to last visit!
> 
> How far out do we need to make Christmas Day reservations?



Marsha - Okay, so I wasn't losing my mind about you having a Goofy's Kitchen meal in the past!

When you say Christmas Day reservations, you mean for dining?  We sure need some of our Christmas Day DLR visitors (lapdwife, where are you??) to jump in and tackle the Christmas Day dining questions!  

I would assume that you'd have to book at least a few weeks in advance (if not sooner) for dining on the actual holiday itself.  I recall lapdwife talking about the reservations people no longer taking names for one holiday - I think it was Christmas - and they were not going to be taking walk-ups without reservations, either.  They were booked up.  So the specific holiday meals are less flexible, it appears, in terms of allowing people without reservations.



PHXscuba said:


> I'll give this thread a courtesy bump because I would rather think about Christmas than about the 90-degree weather here (that will only get worse from this point!)
> 
> If you love Christmas and love Disney, you should make time to go at least once during the holidays. I just went last year and I'm scheming to go back during a future Christmas season -- tehre were so many goodies I couldn't fit in. I also have a long-term goal of going to WDW during Christmas, but that will likely be years away.
> 
> The great thing about this thread is that you're almost guaranteed a reliable answer (and probably a photo to go with it) about everything Christmas at Disneyland. Packaged all up with a bow by Sherry E!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you so much for the bump and for the kind words, PHXscuba!

And "scheming" is the right word!  I tend to think that the majority of folks who go to DLR for their first holiday season there will fall in love with it and end up scheming to go back again.  I'm sure there are some folks who say "never again" but, for the most part, I think the Christmas season - done Disney style - is kind of addictive and many of us find ourselves plotting ways to get our next fix!  It's all that pepperminty and gingerbready goodness everywhere - it casts a spell!



Vala said:


> *takes a bow* Thank you Sherry.
> 
> I didn't really know which thread will be my main home for this year for a couple of months and that was really annoying.
> 
> I'll still be posting my photos from last year in the Halloween topic of course, and I know I'll really miss my usual trip in late October.
> 
> The few Christmas pics I have are really old, so we'll see what I can post here.
> 
> Yes, I'm there two weeks with the weekend of 18th to 20th spent at a convention at LAX. I booked my flight Monday and I even managed to come in on the 7th now - yay me!
> 
> I've usually caught the very beginning of the Christmas season because we normally stay late October until November 10 or 11, but that were really just the first glimpses of the transfer. I've been for one day during the real Christmas season in 2007, but I wasn't even close to taking all in.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I am hoping for, some days before the Christmas season starts. I would really love to possibly catch the Soundsational parade, this one looks very promising.
> 
> With two weeks I am not that bothered about crowds. As long as I get my daily Buzz ride in I am happy.
> 
> My friends always laugh at me: "Two weeks in Disneyland? I'd be bored to death!" But I like taking it slow. People watch, take pictures... get my frequent flyer miles on Buzz and take the 26th picture with Goofy.



Vala - We definitely want you in both threads, so we will always welcome any contribution you have to HalloweenTime or to this thread!

Two weeks is not sounding like such a stretch to me anymore.  If someone had told me back in 1988 that they were doing a 2-week trip to Disneyland (because at that time, it was only Disneyland and the Disneyland Hotel and that's it), I would have thought they were crazy.  Now...not so much!

You know, one of our DIS'ers (who seems to have vanished from this thread) - *Mariezp* - tends to do 2-week trips to DLR (or WDW).  It just works well for her family's interests and needs, I suppose.  They can do everything they want to do.  They can take things at a leisurely pace.  If it's busy on one or two days, it won't matter because they will be there for 13 more days!  They have time to enjoy DTD and GardenWalk, too.

These days, with everything there is to see at DLR and depending on what your interests are, 2 weeks can really fly by.  Last year in December I spent 3 nights/4 days at DLR.  Now, I have stayed 3 nights for DLR trips before so that was not unusual, BUT I spent two entire days doing nothing but taking pictures and walking around.  And I was not even done.  I could have used a day of rest and then spent another 2 or 3 days snapping photos everywhere...and I didn't even go on rides during those 2 photo days.  If I had wanted to ride things too (I went on rides on Day 1), I would have needed even more days to take photos.  So, basically, all in all, I can easily see how I could have wasted at least whole, full 7-day week.  If I did a couple of days with friends, a couple of days taking photos, a day of rest and then back at the rides and photos for a couple of days, that's a full week right there, and I bet I still wouldn't have looked in every shop I wanted or done all that I wanted to do.

So, 2 weeks is not that far of a leap anymore.  I can't say whether or not I would be in DLR overkill after a certain point during the 2 weeks, but if I set out to accomplish a bunch of things in that time, I would be plenty busy!



mrsmoore said:


> I hope the Christmas time veterans don't mind 101 questions from me!!  Do the same restaurants that do Christmas Day dinner do it on Christmas Eve?  I see the parks closed early last year, is there anything special either of those two days that does not happen any other day in the season?
> 
> We are close to booking our hotel.  Either Anabella or Red Lion.  Red Lion has a great price that includes breakfast and parking!  But, Anabella has the seperate room for DD (which DH prefers!!!)



Marsha - I don't think we ever mind questions in this thread!  We encourage people to come here and 'ask the experts.'  We only hope that we can actually answer the questions or that someone will pop in and answer them!

Again, this is a perfect time for our Christmas Eve and Day DLR visitors to jump in (lapdwife!), but I don't recall seeing anywhere that there are special meals on Christmas Eve.  To me, it seems like it would make sense to have something, but maybe not since the hours are shorter?  The meals on Christmas Day are definitely special (at the restaurants which serve them) and not year-round meals.

Oh, and of course, don't miss the Christmas Eve Goodnight - see the cute pajamas they wear to come out and wave goodnight?

Photos courtesy of lapdwife:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39319924&postcount=252


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mrsmoore said:


> I hope the Christmas time veterans don't mind 101 questions from me!!  Do the same restaurants that do Christmas Day dinner do it on Christmas Eve?  I see the parks closed early last year, is there anything special either of those two days that does not happen any other day in the season?
> 
> We are close to booking our hotel.  Either Anabella or Red Lion.  Red Lion has a great price that includes breakfast and parking!  But, Anabella has the seperate room for DD (which DH prefers!!!)



I can't even after 20+ Christmastime trips answer your dining question since although I have been there for Christmas Day I have never been there for Chrristmas EVE! Christmas 2010 was spent in a Mission Suite at the Anabella and we loved that hotel. Not only did DH love Colton (DS6) having his own room...Colton did too!



Sherry E said:


> Marsha - Okay, so I wasn't losing my mind about you having a Goofy's Kitchen meal in the past!
> 
> When you say Christmas Day reservations, you mean for dining?  We sure need some of our Christmas Day DLR visitors (lapdwife, where are you??) to jump in and tackle the Christmas Day dining questions!
> 
> And "scheming" is the right word!  I tend to think that the majority of folks who go to DLR for their first holiday season there will fall in love with it and end up scheming to go back again.  I'm sure there are some folks who say "never again" but, for the most part, I think the Christmas season - done Disney style - is kind of addictive and many of us find ourselves plotting ways to get our next fix!  It's all that pepperminty and gingerbready goodness everywhere - it casts a spell!
> 
> 
> You know, one of our DIS'ers (who seems to have vanished from this thread) - *Mariezp* - tends to do 2-week trips to DLR (or WDW).  It just works well for her family's interests and needs, I suppose.  They can do everything they want to do.  They can take things at a leisurely pace.  If it's busy on one or two days, it won't matter because they will be there for 13 more days!  They have time to enjoy DTD and GardenWalk, too.
> 
> These days, with everything there is to see at DLR and depending on what your interests are, 2 weeks can really fly by.  Last year in December I spent 3 nights/4 days at DLR.  Now, I have stayed 3 nights for DLR trips before so that was not unusual, BUT I spent two entire days doing nothing but taking pictures and walking around.  And I was not even done.  I could have used a day of rest and then spent another 2 or 3 days snapping photos everywhere...and I didn't even go on rides during those 2 photo days.  If I had wanted to ride things too (I went on rides on Day 1), I would have needed even more days to take photos.  So, basically, all in all, I can easily see how I could have wasted at least whole, full 7-day week.  If I did a couple of days with friends, a couple of days taking photos, a day of rest and then back at the rides and photos for a couple of days, that's a full week right there, and I bet I still wouldn't have looked in every shop I wanted or done all that I wanted to do.
> 
> So, 2 weeks is not that far of a leap anymore.  I can't say whether or not I would be in DLR overkill after a certain point during the 2 weeks, but if I set out to accomplish a bunch of things in that time, I would be plenty busy!
> 
> 
> 
> Marsha - I don't think we ever mind questions in this thread!  We encourage people to come here and 'ask the experts.'  We only hope that we can actually answer the questions or that someone will pop in and answer them!
> 
> Again, this is a perfect time for our Christmas Eve and Day DLR visitors to jump in (lapdwife!), but I don't recall seeing anywhere that there are special meals on Christmas Eve.  To me, it seems like it would make sense to have something, but maybe not since the hours are shorter?  The meals on Christmas Day are definitely special (at the restaurants which serve them) and not year-round meals.
> 
> Oh, and of course, don't miss the Christmas Eve Goodnight - see the cute pajamas they wear to come out and wave goodnight?
> 
> Photos courtesy of lapdwife:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39319924&postcount=252



Last year we had Christmas Dinner at Goofys and the Ham & Prime rib were wonderful as was the dessert buffet!

Scheming is right...We have the Halloween trip this year and for 2012 The Diva trip in February and a trip to see Carsland in the fall before our APs expire (we are buying them on the Halloween trip) and even with 3 trips in the pipeline I am trying to figure out how to add Christmas in there too!

Where has mariezp been? maybe she is over on the WDW side doing a PTR?
But really up until our last trip I had never done more than 2 days at DL but since we now live in Montana and it was such a long trip we went for 4 days at Christmas and now our next trip is going to be 8 days so I can see us escalating to 2 week trips in no time at all.

Can you believe I have still never seen them all wave in their PJs except in pictures???


----------



## Sherry E

​
So when I was planning to bump this thread today, I was trying to think of something interesting to post with the bump...something informative to help with planning.

I am still afraid of Photobucket at the moment, since I think that all the IMG code copying and pasting I did when I posted my last round of photos here helped contribute to my computer troubles.  I am scared that if I go into Photobucket to gather another group of pictures for you all (and Lord knows I've got plenty!), my PC will crash again.  So that may have to wait a bit.

​

And then I discovered this article (below)....somehow - and I could be totally wrong - I think this piece _may_ have slipped through the cracks on this thread.  How could this be?  You mean none of us noticed this anywhere?  I'm not sure if anyone saw it.  I didn't see it until now, so unless it was posted somewhere else (another official Disney site) and I don't remember (which is possible), then I think this may be new to us...maybe??  Possibly? 

In any case, it can't hurt to bring it up again - even if all of you have already seen it 100 times!

This blog/article is from the Disneyland News website (also known as the Disneyland Resort Newsroom), and it appears to have come out last year, on November 11th - one day before the holiday season officially began.  

It is called:



*"FUN FACTS FOR A MERRY DISNEYLAND HOLIDAY CELEBRATION."*​


It is full of stats and numbers and interesting bits if info on all things holiday-esque at Disneyland Resort.

Here is one small snippet:



> _In addition to the giant Town Square Christmas tree, there are 100 other artificial Christmas trees, lit and fully decorated, in Disneyland, Disney California Adventure park and other locations at Disneyland Resort. There are also more than 8,000 feet of decorated holiday garland installed throughout the resort._




The reason I chose that paragraph to post is because, as you may remember, I have many times pointed out that there are 700 Christmas trees scattered around Disneyland Resort - in window displays, in restaurants, in shops, at the Reindeer Round-Up, in the hotels, inside rides, in Downtown Disney, in both parks, etc.  There are white trees, green trees, blue trees, pink trees....some of them are enormous while some of them are tiny.  Some are skinny Charlie Brown trees, while others are full and lustrous.

I got the '700 trees' figure from a local news channel's segment on DLR during the holiday season a couple of years back, and it stuck in my mind ever since.  I watched that segment a few times, and there was no mistaking that they said 700 trees - in fact, it came straight from the mouth of a Disney employee who took the reporter to the warehouse where they store all the trees.

Anyone who has been to DLR during the holiday season and has seen the different kinds of trees like the examples I mentioned knows that 700 makes sense, when you consider that in places like the Round-Up there are many, many trees and 'tree plants' concentrated in one spot.  It is not a far stretch to imagine that there are 700 trees in the entirety of the Resort.  Many places within DLR have more than one tree and the trees add up quickly!

Also, WDW has something like 1500 trees (give or take) spread out over all the parks and hotels, etc., so it makes sense that DLR would have 700.

Anyway, my point is....how did this Disneyland News piece get the "100" number for the trees when there are clearly way, way more than 100?  Maybe their wording is the key: "lit and fully decorated."  Perhaps only 100 of the trees are lit and fully decorated, while the other 600 are not?


​


In any case, here is the link to the complete Disneyland News article - it is very interesting reading!

*http://www.disneylandnews.com/fact+...or+a+merry+disneyland+holiday+celebration.htm*


And, for anyone who is interested, if you would like to see what some of these trees look like (or any other DLR holiday decorations), check out our *Table of Contents*!


​


----------



## KCmike

Sherry that's terrible that you had troubles with your computer.  I use photobucket and have never had any issues.  Here's another bump from last year.  We are going to miss D'land this year.  We are three weeks away from Disneyworld this time around but plan on being back in California in 2012.  Here's some good memories...


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Sherry that's terrible that you had troubles with your computer.  I use photobucket and have never had any issues.  Here's another bump from last year.  We are going to miss D'land this year.  We are three weeks away from Disneyworld this time around but plan on being back in California in 2012.  Here's some good memories...



Great photo, Mike!  

Ahhh...I miss Main Street during the holiday season.  That photo you posted reminds me of how darn crowded it was over that November weekend last year (first weekend of the seaon).  But it still doesn't take away from the beauty of it the parks.

I think hitting DLR again in 2012 seems like a sensible thing to do.  That way DCA will be all finished and transformed.  The construction hasn't even really begun on the entrance to DCA yet, and when that starts - which I assume will be before the holiday season commences this year - it will be a big mess.  You might as well wait to make the return to DLR when that stuff at DCA is all out of the way and a bit more photogenic!

I hope you have a great trip to WDW in a few weeks!

My computer was about to die, anyway - it's old - but I think I pushed it over the edge when I did my last round of photo-posting here in this thread, and it crashed within a day!!  So I am reluctant to start posting photos again until I get a new PC.

I thought of you the other day, Mike, because this year Catalina Express is offering a similar promo to what Disney offered a couple of years ago, with the 'get in free on your birthday' idea, except in this case it's 'get a free round-trip boat pass to Catalina Island on your birthday.'  It's basically the Catalina equivalent of the Disney Parks' idea.  You get to the Island for free.  They have never offered anything like this before, but they saw how successful the Disney birthday thing was and decided to follow suit.

The reason this Catalina Express thing made me think of you was because I remember that you and your wife were very close to hopping a boat to Avalon last year - and almost worked it into your California trip - and if this free birthday thing had been happening then, it may have made a difference and gotten you guys over there for that (even though I don't think you guys visited SoCal over anyone's birthday?)!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry Here's what stood out for me in that article you posted.



> • In addition to the giant Town Square Christmas tree, there are 100 other *artificial Christmas trees*, lit and fully decorated, in Disneyland, Disney California Adventure park and other locations at Disneyland Resort. There are also more than 8,000 feet of decorated holiday garland installed throughout the resort.



Perhaps what I bolded is what changed the number of trees? Alot of the smaller trees at DLR (at Reindeer Round-up for example) are live potted trees not artificial ones. Then if you add artificial AND fully decorated like you said that may make up the difference.




> • The CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance to Disney California Adventure are transformed at this time of year with candy-cane striping.



How sad that the Candy Cane letters have seen their last Holiday season for at least the forseeable future.  



> • The largest ornaments used at the Resort may be found in the “bugs-eye-view” world of Flik’s Fun Fair at Disney California Adventure.The smallest ornaments used at the resort may be found in the Storybook Land attraction at Disneyland.



I do really love those tiny ornaments in Storybookland especially at night so pretty! Last year was the first time we saw the giant ones in Bug's Land but you know I was really more entranced with the benches made of popsicle sticks and the kleenex box "secert bathroom" that was the ONLY place/ride/food service anything without a line in all of DCA the day we went.


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> Sherry Here's what stood out for me in that article you posted.
> 
> 
> Perhaps what I bolded is what changed the number of trees? Alot of the smaller trees at DLR (at Reindeer Round-up for example) are live potted trees not artificial ones. Then if you add artificial AND fully decorated like you said that may make up the difference.
> 
> 
> How sad that the Candy Cane letters have seen their last Holiday season for at least the forseeable future.
> 
> 
> I do really love those tiny ornaments in Storybookland especially at night so pretty! Last year was the first time we saw the giant ones in Bug's Land but you know I was really more entranced with the benches made of popsicle sticks and the kleenex box "secert bathroom" that was the ONLY place/ride/food service anything without a line in all of DCA the day we went.




It is very odd the way they phrased that sentence about the trees.  Or the number is off.  It's not clear, given what we know about the trees! 

Obviously, as we know, there are many more trees than 100 overall in DLR (700 total sounds right now that I have gone tree hunting in DLR), but I don't think that only 100 of them would be artificial in the whole Resort, even taking the potted plant trees into account that are real.  There are way too many trees in window displays, inside rides and shops and things.  Most of those would be artificial. If anything, I would think there were more artificial trees and only a small percentage of real ones, in comparison.  

So I was very perplexed by that whole paragraph!!  I want clarification!!

Don't you sort of wish - secretly - that DLR would say "back by popular demand for one final year, the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters!!!!!"? Not that the crowds of people surrounding the letters would be any less this year than last year, but I kind of wish they would trot them out again, like if they were running behind schedule in getting the entrance to DCA redone or something.  I know it won't happen, but it would be nice!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sorry to hear about your cpu trouble. I don't know how photobucket works, but I have no problem with flickr. It will be sad to not see the CALIFORNIA letters which are very decorated during the Holiday season. 

I'll post a holiday pic which I can't get tired of. As you know Sherry that I have posted this about a couple of times now, it is just going to be so different when I enter DCA during the Holiday season.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Oh Bret I love that one! 

Would you mind if I printed it for Colton's room? He was so very disappointed that the crowds wouldn't part so I could back up far enough to even get the whole letter C on our last trip (we did this pic after 1am on our last night and it was the best one I got and really it is terrible but still precious since it was the last shot I ever took of any of the letters).

I know he would LOVE this for his Disney board (our last glimpse of them was also rainy but was surrounded by about a thousand people) We waited in line for this shot longer than we waited for any ride during our whole trip (close to 45 minutes) and to have not really gotten what we wanted was so disappointing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh Bret I love that one!
> 
> Would you mind if I printed it for Colton's room? He was so very disappointed that the crowds wouldn't part so I could back up far enough to even get the whole letter C on our last trip (we did this pic after 1am on our last night and it was the best one I got and really it is terrible but still precious since it was the last shot I ever took of any of the letters).
> 
> I know he would LOVE this for his Disney board (our last glimpse of them was also rainy but was surrounded by about a thousand people) We waited in line for this shot longer than we waited for any ride during our whole trip (close to 45 minutes) and to have not really gotten what we wanted was so disappointing.



I have no problem with it Sherri.  I'm glad that your son Colton would like this picture for his room. I'm sorry to hear about the CALIFORNIA letters photo shot.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret, that CALIFORNIA sign and the rain-soaked pavement has always been one of my favorite pictures of yours.

And Sherri, even though you couldn't get a clear shot of the CALIFORNIA letters, it looks like you had better luck than I had.  I just didn't choose the right times, and when I did get there it was impossible to get even one letter without people climbing all over it.  I think I literally had my camera aimed at one of the sign's letters at one point, clearly about to take a picture, and some people emerged from the darkness and climbed on the letter and stuck their heads through the opening before I could shoot.  It made me so mad that I gave up.  That's the same sort of thing that happened to me in NOS, at the Jack/Sally/Maleficent photo spot.  I could not get 10 seconds without people climbing all over that statue to shoot a photo.

We are all in the same boat at DLR - we all want photos and we all want photos without strange people in them.  It wouldn't take a huge chunk of time to just practice a little photo courtesy and let everyone take a few seconds to get their shot without us sticking our hands, feet and heads in the frame.  It's just proper etiquette - but some people are ruthless and totally inconsiderate about such things at DLR, aren't they?

Don't even get me started on the time during the DLR holiday season of 2007, when my 2 friends and I were trying to get photos at the Teacup photo spot in FL (you know the one, with the stationary teacup that is there specifically for photos?).  There was this one girl sitting in the Teacup, leisurely chatting on her cell phone - arms resting on the edge of the vehicle, legs propped up on the wheel in the middle, just chatting away like she didn't have a care in the world.  We stood around the Teacup ominously, waiting for her to stop talking on the phone and realize that someone wanted to use the Teacup photo spot TO TAKE PHOTOS (imagine that)!!.  She saw us and wouldn't move.  We finally left and then had to revisit the Teacup later.

​

Anyway, on the subject of photos, I am still tweaking the Table of Contents/Index on Page 1 (Post #2) here and there.  I have added in some new categories and I have alphabetized everyone's listings under each category.  This way, if you would like to post a photo and you can't recall if you have already posted it or not (which I think happens to many of us), you can easily check the ToC under the correct category and see if your photo might already be there.

You can also see in which categories we have an abundance of photos, and which ones in which we are lacking (Candlelight Processional photos, anyone??), just in case you have something you'd like to contribute in any specific area.

Even if we have an abundance of photos in one specific category, please don't let that stop you from posting.  One person's Winter Castle photo or one person's Main Street photo or Grand Californian photo will not be the same as another person's photos in those areas, so we want to see them all!

Once I added in new categories I realized that I would have to take some listings from other categories and move them or copy them to the new ones, so that is what I have yet to do.  But, overall, the ToC is 90% complete and ready to have more photo listings added to it!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, what an undertaking you had with organizing the photo section! And with your computer on its way out, too. A job well done. I took a look at some of the photos I took, and found one where the link was broken. I fixed it and a picture is now showing.

Good work Sherry. A splendid job indeed.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry you are surely the heart behind these holiday threads you work so hard for us Thanks! And a new pic for your trouble....wouldn't want you to be truely finished would we?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Here's a few more since I already had Photobucket open

Colton sitting in Santa's chair at the DLH






At Goofy's Ballroom DLH






Another miss on capturing that PPH christmas tree's real pixie dust glow


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's been awhile since I have seen the ToC to be updated. Thank you Sherry for looking at all of the photos on the thread and put the links on all the posts by the other DISers. Looks like I didn't put too many photos on some certain parts at the DLR, so I might look at my pics and see what I can put on the threads. 

So here are some more that I haven't posted on the thread.

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade

























DLR Holiday Merchandise




































Very nice photos Sherri of your DS Colton.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Can't believe it was just over a year ago that I started planning our Christmas visit! Time flies. Thought i'd add in some pics for the people starting to plan this year!

FOOD:
Blue Ribbon Bakery









Bakery inside DCA (in the silver train thing!)





Holiday Tour cookie





MERCH:


----------



## emacat

Oh, I love the pictures! Thank you to all of you for taking the time and effort to post them. It makes me even more excited to get to DL in December, although the idea of the crowds Dec 15-20 make me a tad nervous.....

Can I ask about this Catalina island thing? Normally we just do DL and a beach, but with my DD getting older and having her birthday on this trip, I'm womdering if that's something she would like...


----------



## MattsPrincess

SANTA:
reindeer roundup/big thunder ranch





dca/the pier






CASTLE:














MAIN ST:


----------



## MattsPrincess

PhotoPass Holiday Spots:
DCA Tree (on the pier)





Big Thunder Ranch / Reindeer Roundup area





Main ST. Tree





Castle





MISC:

















 DL Band Holiday Uniforms


----------



## MattsPrincess

Holiday Characters:

Minnie on Main St.





Mickey on Main St.





Goofy in Toon Town





Band Leader Mickey, Main St.





Critter Country Photo Spot













Pluto, Reindeer Roundup





Donald, Bug's Land


----------



## MattsPrincess

A Christmas Fantasy Parade, from Holiday Tour reserved seating:


----------



## TheColtonsMom

emacat said:


> Oh, I love the pictures! Thank you to all of you for taking the time and effort to post them. It makes me even more excited to get to DL in December, although the idea of the crowds Dec 15-20 make me a tad nervous.....
> 
> Can I ask about this Catalina island thing? Normally we just do DL and a beach, but with my DD getting older and having her birthday on this trip, I'm womdering if that's something she would like...



SherryE is the real authority on Catalina Island around here so if your question gets shuffled around in all the pics ask her again for sure! I know they are having a special right now where you get a free boat ticket on your birthday so you might want to look into that since your DD is having her birthday on your trip!


----------



## MattsPrincess

CFP continued:


----------



## tksbaskets

Here is another picture of the "C" from 2009






I waited for a long time to get that shot without people in it.  This is what the rest of the letters looked like.  Very popular!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  I'm so excited to see all the beautiful new photo additions and nice comments since I last logged in!  Yay!  Thank you, everyone!  I will add them into the Table of Contents tomorrow.  

Between the ToC, the first post (with the thumbnails and all the stuff that I wrote) and the third post with the info and links, it has been a big understaking and I've had to switch back and forth and work on a little bit of each post at a time, then going back and adding or revising things in some way.  But I think it was worth it in the long run because it is more organized.




Anyway, I just wanted to pop in quickly and answer emacat's question about Catalina.

First of all, in case you haven't already looked it up on the Internet, here is the link to the Catalina Express website with info on the free birthday promotion:

http://www.catalinaexpress.com/birthday_promo.php

Basically, it is the equivalent of the Disney promo to get in free on your birthday from 2009, except in this case, it's a free round trip boat ride for the birthday person.  They have never offered anything like this for Catalina before, but their business was hurt a little bit in the last few years because of the economy so I guess it makes sense they would try it since Disney had such success with it.

Catalina Island (the main town is Avalon) is a charming place.  Avalon is a quaint seaside town. Many of the houses and hotels are stacked on the hillsides, and the look of that is very reminiscent of Italy or Greece.  The scenery is beautiful - especially from up in the hills.  It's great fun to rent a golf cart and zoom around.  You can spend a relaxing day on the water in any number of boats, or take a tour of the island interior and scout for buffalo.  There are buffalo that live all through the interior of the island, along with goats and deer and other critters.  Seals and dolphins play in the ocean nearby.  Flying fish come out in the summer months.  If you like seafood and fresh salt water taffy, you can get some great food in Avalon (of course, they have other food too, but people rave about the seafood).  There are some great waterside places to eat.  It's a wonderful place for a day trip.  It's my second favorite place in Southern California, with Disneyland being my first, of course!

I actually influenced one of our DIS'ers - PrincessInOz - to take a Catalina trip last year, which she did, and she said she wants to go back!

If I recall correctly, PHXscuba (who visits this thread from time to time) is also a Catalina fan.  It's really a beautiful place.


----------



## tksbaskets

Mattsprincess I love your pictures!!  I smiled the entire time I was looking at them.  You found the characters in outfits I've never seen.   Thank you for taking the time to post them!


----------



## jernysgirl

tksbaskets said:


> Mattsprincess I love your pictures!!  I smiled the entire time I was looking at them.  You found the characters in outfits I've never seen.   Thank you for taking the time to post them!



I agree! 



So..... has anyone looked at the latest Dinsey blog post from WDW about the Halloween and Christmas parties? Their first Christmas party is Nov 8th. How does the Christmas season in WDW coincide with DLR? I also thought it was interesting they are having the last Halloween party Nov 1st, after Halloween.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump since it is on the 2nd page. It looks like WDW has announced the dates for MNSSHP & MVMCP later this year. I am glad that the dates have been annouced for MVMCP and I will get my dates for one of those nights.

To finish off the night, I'll post some of the Holiday treats at DL during the Holiday season.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Here is another picture of the "C" from 2009


TKSBaskets would you mind if I printed that one for Colton too?


----------



## tksbaskets

TheColtonsMom said:


> Here is another picture of the "C" from 2009
> 
> 
> TKSBaskets would you mind if I printed that one for Colton too?



I'd be honored if you did   If you'd like a higher resolution copy just PM me your email and I'll send you out the 'real' file.

TK


----------



## TheColtonsMom

tksbaskets said:


> I'd be honored if you did   If you'd like a higher resolution copy just PM me your email and I'll send you out the 'real' file.
> 
> TK



Thank You a PM is on it's way. Colton wants it big so he can use it as "C" for Colton on his bedroom door.


----------



## Sherry E

I've got all the latest photo additions provided by Sherri, Bret, MattsPrincess and tksbaskets added into the Table of Contents.

A special thanks to MattsPrincess because not only did she give us a bonanza of wonderful, colorful photos to enjoy (which cover a wide range of seasonal highlights!), but she had them all broken down into helpful categories in her posts, consistent with the Table of Contents! 

Also, MattsPrincess' photos are not only clear and festive, but she and her husband are too cute!  I especially love the PhotoPass picture by the DCA tree at night - your photographer obviously knew what he/she was doing because it was well-lit and the tree's ornaments are so clear.  They practically glow right off of the page.  When I have attempted to get nighttime shots by the DCA tree, the PhotoPass photographer was not great so everything was fuzzy.

I was also enjoying the pictures of the goodies supplied by Bret and MattsPrincess!  Yum!


So now that I have become eager to get DLR for the holiday season again after looking at all of these great pictures....the season is still 6-1/2 months away!  Drat!



And Sherri - Thank you for the kind words earlier!  I don't know if I'm the heart of the holiday threads, but this thread wouldn't be what it is without all the fabulous contributions (both in information and photos) from everyone here (and who has been here all along, from the days of the previous thread).  Group hug, everyone!

Liza, Thank you for your kind words, too.  It has been a Herculean task to get the first three posts done with all of the Pc trouble I have had.  But I carried on anyway!

Bret - You're right - I hadn't updated the ToC in a while.  I would do a little work on the ToC, then I would stop and go to Post #1 or Post #3 and work on those a little bit.  I seem to have a harder time doing one post at a time and completing it.  I like to jump around between them, adding a little info to one post here, a little info to another post there, until they are all done!


jernysgirl - It is very interesting that WDW has a Halloween party on November 1st and DLR does not.  And WDW seems to get their Christmas season underway earlier than DLR does.  November 8th is a Christmas party night at WDW?  DLR won't even start its holiday season until 11/11, most likely, if not later.  And if they ever have a party it would probably not begin until December (judging by how they start the Halloween parties in October and not in September).  

I think it's inevitable that there will be a Christmas party at DLR at some point, but I just wonder how they will pull it off since they would have to remove some of the regular, longstanding seasonal offerings in DL (parade and/or fireworks) and make them part of the party....unless they decided to have the party in DCA after all the work is complete and make it a new experience for everyone without removing anything from the regular entertainment rotation in DL.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Glad to help! And also glad you guys liked them! I smile everytime I look at them, too! It was such a wonderful, magical trip for us. Everytime I look at the pics it takes me right back to how I felt being there and seeing it all in person.

Seeing all the Christmas stuff was just overwhelmingly beautiful, and I wish I could have gotten more pictures of everything. If we get another chance to visit that time of year, I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## mvf-m11c

TY for all the hard work that you do Sherry with the ToC, no on the whole thread.  You do a great job and all the other DISers that contribute to the thread.

Can't wait till we get to the Holiday season at the DLR. 

We have talked about this for a long time and it is almost inevitable that DL will one day do a MVMCP at DL one day. I have np if the party is at DCA and leave the Holiday season at DL the way it is.


----------



## Vala

Yay! I got vouchers for Toontown Morning Madness and Preferred Seating for Aladdin! 

I was keeping an eye on Ebay if any vouchers showed up, and yesterday morning there they were.... just the amount of tickets I needed, buy it now, and at a fair price. 

I so can't wait to see my friends' faces when "Tinker Bell" drops those off for them.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Pulling this up from page 2 a bumpity bump with a photo...And SherryE you are the heart...not to belittle the work all us arms & legs etc do but you keep us pumped about the holidays...thus you are indeed the heart


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to give this a bump since it is already at the end of the 2nd page.

Here is a little classic DCA PP Christmas tree where the lighthouse is today at DCA.


----------



## simbalion74

Here is a couple of pictures that i took last December.




DSC07399 by simbalion74, on Flickr




DSC07406 by simbalion74, on Flickr




DSC07625 by simbalion74, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Sherri and Bret*, for posting the latest photos - and again for the nice compliments!  I really appreciate it.

*simbalion74* - Thanks so much for joining us and contributing your wonderful photos!  Welcome!

We want anyone to post who would like to share their DLR Christmas pictures and/or information * experiences with us - so if you are all lurking out there, please jump in and say hello!


*Vala* - I'm glad you were able to score your vouchers for Toontown Morning Madness and preferred seating for Aladdin!!  Yay!  Don't you love it when pieces of a DLR plan start to fall into place?  How many character meals will you be doing on this upcoming November trip?

*MattsPrincess* - I really hope that you get to return to DLR for the holiday season in the near future because I know you loved it so much.  Actually, I hope you get to make a trip after Thanksgiving sometime, or in early December - before the crowds get too awful and when the complete array of holiday decor is in full swing (all 3 hotels will be decorated by then, and you can enjoy the great holiday atmosphere of the GCH lobby/hearth area).  I think it will be even better and more magical for you!  But if you can't do that and you end up at DLR around the same time again - in that early/mid-November range - at least you know what you have to look forward to and what you have to get more photos of!


----------



## specialks

Sherry!!!  You are amazing.  I just checked in on this thread and was so excited to see that you had indexed some of my Christmas photos from our trip in Dec on the main page.  You did an amazing job on everything!!!  Thank you!


----------



## specialks




----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Sherry!!!  You are amazing.  I just checked in on this thread and was so excited to see that you had indexed some of my Christmas photos from our trip in Dec on the main page.  You did an amazing job on everything!!!  Thank you!



specialks - Thank you so much!  And you're very welcome!  

Of course I would include your photos in the ToC/Index!  Anyone who posts a photo in this thread gets lumped into whichever categories it fits into and gets mentioned in the ToC.  

I had started the process of the ToC a while ago and got partially through it.  Then I stopped it to work a bit on the first post (the Welcome/Intro thing) and then I worked on the third post (with all of the links and the Trip Reports and the info)...and then went back and forth between the first and third posts!

Then I finally made it back to the ToC to get another chunk of it done! It's a long process but I think it's worth it in the end because it helps keep everything more organized and (hopefully) easier to find than in the previous Christmas thread - which was, by most accounts, magical and wonderful and we all loved it, but because it started sort of accidentally, as you know, ended up also being disorganized.  Once we had gotten so far into the first Christmas thread, it seemed pointless to try to organize it late in the game.  With this one, we could start from scratch and whip it into shape early on!

The main problem I have - and this is a problem entirely of my own design - is that, when I am placing the links and listings in their proper categories, I might forget to put them in all the categories they belong to!  For example, if you post a photo of yourself with Santa at the Reindeer Round-Up, technically I should be putting the listing for that photo in both the Santa category and the Reindeer Round-Up category...possibly even the PhotoPass category too!  But I might only remember to put it in Santa!  

Or if you post a photo of yourself with Christmas Pooh at his photo spot in Critter Country, that should go in the Characters category, the Critter Country category and possibly the PhotoPass category (if it's a PhotoPass photo).  I have to remember to put it in all areas where it applies!

So I have to be very careful about that, and I have to go back over the ToC to fine tune it and catch any of those oversights if there are any left.  I wanted all the categories in there so it would be super easy to find exactly what we might be looking for, but I have to be extra thorough.

Oh, and specialks - I'm glad you posted because I KNEW there was someone's Christmas TR I had forgotten to include in the Info post/Post #3, under the Trip Reports heading.  In the back of my mind, as I created that list a long time ago, I knew that there was at least one of our regular Christmas thread contributors who had done a TR...and I couldn't think of who I was leaving out!!  Now I know!

So I have to be sure and add your holiday TR to the TR section in post #3.  I'll do that a bit later, when I update the ToC with the latest photo listings.

Thank you so much for the wonderful photos you posted today!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

update looks like we will be ther 27 28 an 29th of nov. home on the 30th.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> update looks like we will be ther 27 28 an 29th of nov. home on the 30th.



Woo hoo!  That's great, Jade!  You must be excited - I know it's been a while since you've been to DLR and you've had to cancel your plans a couple of times.  You'll be going at an excellent time - after the crowds of Thanksgiving weekend have gone home and before the Christmas crowds pile in!  Perfect!  At the same time, you'll get the full holiday experience - the hotels and DTD will be decorated, and all the different Santas and carolers will be out and about too.

Did you already give your dates to smiley_face2 in the November Check-In thread so she can add you to the first post?


----------



## simbalion74

DSC07755 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07749 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07401 by simbalion74, on Flickr


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> *Vala* - I'm glad you were able to score your vouchers for Toontown Morning Madness and preferred seating for Aladdin!!  Yay!  Don't you love it when pieces of a DLR plan start to fall into place?  How many character meals will you be doing on this upcoming November trip?



We're coming in in stacks this time... me first, room mate one 4 days later and room mate 2 again three days after room mate 1.

Room mate 2 wants to do Surf's Up and the Chip and Dale breakfast. 
Room mate 1 has already decided on Goofy's.  

I may be doing Ariel's on my own and I am sure we can get Minnie's worked in somewhere.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump from the depths of Page 3!


----------



## mrsmoore

I sure wish time would go a little faster!!  I love looking at all the pictures!  Curious, is Mrs. Claus anywhere with Santa?  We realized last year that was the only way to get our DD to go.  She sat on Mrs. Claus' lap!  

Exciting addition to our trip! We found out the Kansas BB team is playing USC on December 22 in LA! My husband is a huge Kansas BB fan and we planned to arrive on Dec 22! We will push our Anaheim days back one and stay in LA on the 22nd, then drive to Anaheim after the morning commute on the 23rd!


----------



## emacat

I love all the pics! Thank you to everyone who's posting them, and to Sherry for organizing the thread.


----------



## simbalion74

DSCN2854 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2827 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2739 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2724 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2708 by simbalion74, on Flickr


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so my "sneak off to Disneyland over the holidays" probably won't be happening. I was going to go as a chaperon with DS15's high school band trip, but now they are going to So. Cal the last weekend in October, and likely not to Disneyland (too costly). So probably no holiday visit this November/December.   I am grateful I got to go last year. 

PHXscuba


----------



## SkRiderMom

Bumping since I found this on the third page.

I'm hoping our next trip to Disneyland will be during the holidays. 

We were there the first week of December 2008 and it was awesome!


----------



## McQueenofHrts

I am considering a trip to DL during the holidays.  I would like to budget and be able to stay onsite to be fully immersed in the holiday spirit/decorations.  With that said, which of the three onsite hotels do you feel is the best decorated/provides best ambience etc. Is one less decorated than the other? What has been your experience?  I would love to stay at GC, but prices may prohibit me from doing so.  I will have an AP by then so maybe some good deals will come my way!  LOL!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

McQueenofHrts said:


> I am considering a trip to DL during the holidays.  I would like to budget and be able to stay onsite to be fully immersed in the holiday spirit/decorations.  With that said, which of the three onsite hotels do you feel is the best decorated/provides best ambience etc. Is one less decorated than the other? What has been your experience?  I would love to stay at GC, but prices may prohibit me from doing so.  I will have an AP by then so maybe some good deals will come my way!  LOL!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, McQueenofHrts!  I'm so glad you joined us over here (I know you've been a Halloween thread follower in the past)!

I do hope others will chime in on this subject - Bret, Liza, Sherri, lapdwife, Tksbaskets, specialks, etc., etc. - but I will get the ball rolling with an answer.

First of all, I would suggest that if you have not yet done so, take a peek at the photo Table of Contents in Post #2 of this thread, Page 1.  You will notice that I have categories for all sorts of Disneyland holiday highlights - including a category for each hotel!!  This way, you can get an idea of what the hotels look like during the magical Christmas season.

The hotels, apparently, do not get the full holiday makeover until right after Thanksgiving day.  The rest of Disneyland Resort seems to be decked out pre-Thanksgiving, except for the hotels and some of Downtown Disney.

Okay, here is how I break it down in my mind - 

The GCH has the best overall ambiance and holiday atmosphere, in that elegantly rustic kind of GCH way.  It has the best setting (and seating!) to enjoy the carolers and the other music, sip beverages and eat snacks, and the GCH Santa has a PhotoPass person to capture a photo by the huge tree.  The fireplace is going and it's just a really nice, FREE way to get in the spirit of the season.

Fortunately, the GCH can be enjoyed without having to pay the lofty price to stay there - and I have done that.  I may stay at the PPH but I spend a lot of time in that GCH lobby!

Now, if we are taking the Christmas trees and separating them from the overall general ambiance of the hotels, I actually like the Paradise Pier tree the best, believe it or not!  I think the GCH tree fits with its hotel's theme the best, but just as far as colors and aesthetics, I really love the PPH tree.

You will not be able to tell from the photos posted in this thread because it does not translate well in pictures, but the PPH lobby tree is all aglow in a gorgeous blue-green color scheme.  It is actually very eye-catching.  We couldn't help but notice it from the parking area when we pulled up to the PPH, and it really grabbed our attention.

The GCH and PPH trees are both big, tall trees, while the trees at the Disneyland Hotel are not huge like that.  

However, there is at least one main tree per tower at the DLH, so they have more trees per square foot than the GCH or the PPH have!

The DLH trees are kind of lackluster, but the giant Mickey statue at the front entrance is wearing a Santa hat.  And there are some nifty garland adornments in that entry area as well.

The Goofy's Kitchen tree is one of my favorites because of its colors and its wacky, whimsical shape.


----------



## mvf-m11c

For the best decorated hotels during the Holiday season to me is the GCH by far. Just as Sherry mentioned that the hotels will be fully decorated after Thanksgiving. I know that for sure since I went before Thanksgiving and the tree at the GCH was not up yet. Not only the Christmas tree in the lobby at the GCH, the decorations fit the style of the hotel and the atmosphere is so amazing. Sitting right by the fire during a day at DL during the Holiday season is so great. 

I have only stayed at the DLH during the Holiday season a long time ago before the GCH was up. It was great back then when the DLH was by itself, but it is completely different when the resort goes all out on the decorations. All of the hotels are decorated during the Holiday season and are very nice.


----------



## Kauinohea

Hooray, we booked our stay at BWPPI.  We don't land until 3:30PM at LAX, so might not be in the park until 12/26.  Its going to be a surprise Christmas present for our three kids.  Soooo excited to seetheir reaction and all of the Holiday decorations!

Would love for there to be some kind special so that we could stay onsite.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsmoore

Is there any history of on-site hotels having deals later in the fall for the holiday season?  All this talk makes me want to stay on site!  But such a huge difference between those and the rate I currently have at Red Lion!


----------



## Sherry E

mrsmoore said:


> Is there any history of on-site hotels having deals later in the fall for the holiday season?  All this talk makes me want to stay on site!  But such a huge difference between those and the rate I currently have at Red Lion!



Hi, Marsha!  

In the past I have seen some onsite discounts extend to mid-December-ish, but they are different types of discounts.  Sometimes there have been special PIN code offers sent out by Disney Destinations.  Sometimes there have been special Annual Pass holder rates.  Sometimes they are not PIN codes, per se, but they are special offers that appear on DLR the website or in e-mail.  Some of them don't go that far into December, but I have seen some that have.  That doesn't mean there will be any discounts like that offered this year, but it's not out of the realm of possibility.  Usually, all bigger discounts stop on or before the weekend right before Christmas.  If you have an AP you can get 10% off a hotel stay 365 days a year, including on actual holidays, but given the current hotel rates...10% barely makes a dent!

What I did last year to get a good rate - and I had NO idea I would get a good rate, by the way - was go on to the DLR website in early October-ish and look at the December dates I was interested in, using whatever discount they were showing on the site for the hotels.  I think the discount they were offering was something like 20% off for the PPH and maybe 30% off for the GCH, and the DLH was somewhere in between.

I plugged in my dates at the 20% off rate for PPH, came up with a total (which was too much money) and I saved the offer & final total under Saved Offers in the "My Disneyland" account on the DLR site.  I intended to crunch some numbers and go back to the DLR website at a later time if I decided I could afford the PPH room.

Well, when DLR didn't get a reservation from me after several days had passed, they sent me an e-mail that said, "We see you are considering another stay at the Paradise Pier..."  And in that e-mail was a PIN code for $163 per night!!  A 35% off rate!  There was also a window if time in which it could be used - certain weeks in November and certain weeks in December, which included the dates I had plugged in on the DLR site.

Now $163 per night may not seem 'inexpensive' to anyone, BUT when you take into account that my PPH stay was going to be in December, in the middle of the very busy and popular holiday season - which is peak season - that rate is pretty good!  Also, I stayed onsite with an AP rate in the past (2008, I think it was) and I paid more than $163 per night!  (I think I paid $179?  I can't recall.)  So I actually got a better deal this past December by saving the info in Saved Offers/My Disneyland and then having them contact me later with an offer I culd not refuse.

I kept checking the AP calendar for good rates to pop up for my December dates, but nothing ever popped up that I saw...or if it did, it was after I gave up and stopped checking.

After I did the Saved Offers thing, a couple of other DIS'ers tried the same thing and they, too, got offers with good rates for both the PPH and the GCH!

I don't know if I would suggest trying the Saved Offers trick now, so far out from the holiday season, because I don't think DLR would send you a good offer now, in hopes that you would eventually just book a room at whatever price they were showing.  But I think that maybe trying it in September (for a December trip) might not be a bad idea at all!  It can't hurt - the worst that will happen is that they don't send you an offer.  But they very well might send one once they see that you are not going to book at the current offer!


----------



## mrsmoore

Thanks Sherry!  That is funny, that exact thing happened to me when we were considering WDW for August.  This was in February or so, and I saved a few offers, and they sent me an offer for those exact days at that exact hotel!  I might try that, maybe even for half of the trip, just to have that experience!


----------



## Sherry E

mrsmoore said:


> Thanks Sherry!  That is funny, that exact thing happened to me when we were considering WDW for August.  This was in February or so, and I saved a few offers, and they sent me an offer for those exact days at that exact hotel!  I might try that, maybe even for half of the trip, just to have that experience!



It can't hurt, right?  I am not sure how far out Disneyland Resort would make their offer with the PIN code via e-mail.  For example, if you tried that trick now for a December trip, they may not send you anything until October, if at all!  Or they could send it tomorrow, for all I know!

In any case, I think they get 'worried' when they see that we aren't booking anything at the crazy rates they advertise on the DLR website.  But they want to see how many people will book at those rates first, before throwing out the offer!  Sneaky!  Once they see we have not booked, they assume we have given up so they reel us in with the good rate!  Very clever!

The $163 PPH rate I got last year was not given to a lot of people.  When I booked it over the phone, the CM I spoke with had not even heard of it yet.  No one else had used it.  She actually had to pull up my name and existing guest account in the system to see that I had received that offer.  She told me it was a 35% off rate.  And when I called back about something else a month or so later, I asked the net CM I spoke to if more people had been receiving that offer and the CM said only a few had, but not many people at all.  It was definitely an 'inside' offer based on the Saved Offers thing, not a widely publicized and widely received PIN code.

Oh, and something I noticed is that it definitely seems to help if you only specify one hotel when you do the Saved Offer, and not 2 or 3 hotels - at least for Disneyland (it might be different for WDW since there are so many hotels!).  One other DIS'er specifically plugged in dates and rates for the GCH, and then shortly after got "The Offer" in an e-mail for something like 40% off!  However, if I recall correctly, when another DIS'er entered in info for two hotels and saved them, I think the offer they received was not as good.


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> Hooray, we booked our stay at BWPPI.  We don't land until 3:30PM at LAX, so might not be in the park until 12/26.  Its going to be a surprise Christmas present for our three kids.  Soooo excited to seetheir reaction and all of the Holiday decorations!
> 
> Would love for there to be some kind special so that we could stay onsite.  Keeping my fingers crossed!



Kauinohea - 

I forgot to say YAY! about making your reservations for your DLR holiday trip!  I'm sure your kids will be so excited when they get there!  Really, it is sensory overload - but in the best possible way!  Be sure to get them some gingerbread cookies with mouse ears (if they are allowed to have treats) to celebrate the occasion, or perhaps some peppermint ice cream!


----------



## Sherry E

An interesting little observation about the holiday season dates for this year...I think Disney may actually not know what the start date for the season is yet!  I was convinced that they must know way in advance - and maybe sometimes they do - but now I'm not sure if they have this year's holiday dates lined up yet.  Here's why...

Does anyone else here get the AP holders magazine/newsletter called _Backstage Pass_?  Well, there used to be 4 issues of this newsletter per year (even though some AP holders only received 2 or 3).  Since I renewed my AP last November, I have not received a single _Backstage Pass_.

Today I received something called _Backstage Pass/2011 - Special Edition Passholder Calendar/June - December_.

Either this is going to be the new format for _Backstage Pass_ (only a twice yearly publication) or this is a supplement to the regular thing.

In any case, there is a calendar in this BP that begins in June and goes all the way to December.  It's got all the start dates for SOUNDsational Summer in June, HalloweenTime in September, the first night of Mickey's Halloween Party in September and all subsequent nights, the opening date for Star Tours and the Little Mermaid, etc.


...And then you get down to November.  Excitedly I flipped the pages to November to find out the start of the holiday season.  And there is NOTHING!

I am looking at November 11, and all it says is Veterans Day.  

I am looking at November 18 and it is totally blank!!  

On *November 25*, it says "Don't miss the Christmas Fantasy Parade during the Holiday at Disneyland Resort."

And on* November 27* scared1 it says "'It's a Small World Holiday' debuted on this day in 1997 and returns as part of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort!"

So, basically, there is no mention of a start date for the holiday season at all.  Just because they reference 11/25 and 11/27 for the Parade and IASWH doesn't mean that the season will start on 11/25 (let's hope not!).

But it is very interesting to note that both 11/11 and 11/18 are lacking any kind of "first day of holiday season" banner.  This leads me to believe that the powers that be in the Planning/Events department are still trying to figure it out, and are going back and forth between 11/11 and 11/18.  I have a feeling that if they knew for sure what the dates would be, it would have been listed on the calendar in this _Backstage Pass_.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is very interesting to hear that the DLR has not announced the dates for the Holiday season. I would assume in the past history at DL during the Holiday season is the 2nd weekend of November. This will totally ruin my plans to go to DL during the Holiday season since I am planning on going the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season just like last year. To start it at after Thanksgiving makes sense, but it is good to stay at the same dates just like in the past. We'll just have to wait and see until DL announce the dates for the Holiday season.

I'm waiting to get my Backstage Pass Magazine so I can see what it means.


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Thanks Sherry E and mvf-m11c!

I loved the pictures!  In fact, they were the things that FINALLY convinced my husband to stay onsite.  I guess it will come down to the type of offer we can get, but it is good to know you can relax amongst the wonder of the GC holiday decorations and not get strange looks!  

BTW Sherry E:  I will be lurking on the Halloween thread too because we have been twice in the past during the Halloween season and love it.  We hope to go again this year to celebrate my daughter's 5th birthday in October.  

Alright back to Christmas talk again..  Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Sherry E

emacat said:


> I love all the pics! Thank you to everyone who's posting them, and to Sherry for organizing the thread.



I forgot to reply to this before.

emacat - thank you for the kind words and for following along with us here in this thread.  I hope your upcoming DLR holiday trip will be exciting and magcal. 

I did reply a page or two or three back about the Catalina Island question you had (regarding the free Catalina Express birthday boat ride).  I have a thread about that offer in the Southern California section, too, with photos posted by other DIS'ers.





PHXscuba said:


> OK, so my "sneak off to Disneyland over the holidays" probably won't be happening. I was going to go as a chaperon with DS15's high school band trip, but now they are going to So. Cal the last weekend in October, and likely not to Disneyland (too costly). So probably no holiday visit this November/December.   I am grateful I got to go last year.
> 
> PHXscuba



PHXscuba - Drat the luck!  And not even a Halloween DLR trip because the band most likely will not be heading there!  Well, this only means that you will likely have a bigger and better holiday DLR trip in the future - sneaking or no sneaking!

I'm glad you got to go last year and see what all the DLR holiday fuss was about (after I had talked it up so much)! 



SkRiderMom said:


> Bumping since I found this on the third page.
> 
> I'm hoping our next trip to Disneyland will be during the holidays.
> 
> We were there the first week of December 2008 and it was awesome!




SkRiderMom - Are you trying to get back to Disneyland for the holidays this year or sometime in the next couple of years?  I agree - it is pretty awesome!  Be sure to share some photos with us here if you can.





mvf-m11c said:


> That is very interesting to hear that the DLR has not announced the dates for the Holiday season. I would assume in the past history at DL during the Holiday season is the 2nd weekend of November. This will totally ruin my plans to go to DL during the Holiday season since I am planning on going the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season just like last year. To start it at after Thanksgiving makes sense, but it is good to stay at the same dates just like in the past. We'll just have to wait and see until DL announce the dates for the Holiday season.
> 
> I'm waiting to get my Backstage Pass Magazine so I can see what it means.



Bret - Are you planning on going to DLR on 11/11 or 11/18?

You know what's funny - I was just talking to a friendly CM a few minutes ago (she's in that special office that I have to call to make my PPH reservations for Nov/Dec).  Of course I asked her, "Do you have any inside scoop on the holiday season start date?"

The CM I spoke with replied and said - almost word for word - exactly what we tell people here on the DIS when the subject of the the holiday season start date comes up!  It was so funny - when I heard her answer me, I thought, "Wow!  At least I know we are giving the correct information when people ask, because she is repeating what we tell everyone else!"

She said, "From my experience, the holiday season really doesn't happen until after Thanksgiving.  You will start to see decorations and things going up, little by little, as soon as November begins, but things don't get into full swing until after Thanksgiving and then everything is in full-blown Christmas mode by early December."

And that's exactly how it goes - some decorations begin to go up, a little bit at a time, right after Halloween (if not sooner), but the full array of decorations (such as at the 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney) don't appear until after Thanksgiving (and that includes some stuff at the Reindeer Round-Up too).  And then there are still certain food items - like tamales, etc. - that don't become available until the beginning of December.  Last year the popular Mickey snowmen popcorn buckets did not show up until early December!

So, really, I think this "official start date" is just something Disney picks at random so they have a set date on which to begin holiday entertainment - to open up IASW Holiday, turn on the Winter Castle's glowing icicle lights, start the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks, the snow Main Street open the Round-Up, etc.  But the season is not really considered by DLR to be in full swing until after Thanksgiving or early December!  Fortunately, there are enough holiday treats/souvenirs/decorations, etc. available on the season 'start date' to make it worthwhile.

At this point, it seems like no one knows if we are looking at an 11/11 or 11/18 season kick-off!!  Another reason, perhaps, why they may not know anything yet is if there are any changes in store for this year - like any new events or highlights of the holiday season that we don't know about yet.  If they alter the usual routine at all at DLR, that could affect season dates too.




McQueenofHrts said:


> Thanks Sherry E and mvf-m11c!
> 
> I loved the pictures!  In fact, they were the things that FINALLY convinced my husband to stay onsite.  I guess it will come down to the type of offer we can get, but it is good to know you can relax amongst the wonder of the GC holiday decorations and not get strange looks!
> 
> BTW Sherry E:  I will be lurking on the Halloween thread too because we have been twice in the past during the Halloween season and love it.  We hope to go again this year to celebrate my daughter's 5th birthday in October.
> 
> Alright back to Christmas talk again..  Ho! Ho! Ho!



McQueenofHrts - You're welcome...and thank you!  I'm glad the photos were helpful in convincing your husband!  I hope you are able to get a good offer.

Oh, feel free to lurk away on the Halloween thread any time!  Actually, I have a hunch that many - if not most - of the thread followers on the Halloween Superthread probably also visit this Christmas thread, and vice versa.  We Disneyland fans love our holidays, whether it's Halloween or Christmas!

You will definitely not get strange looks for enjoying the GCH lobby during the holiday season.  I would be shocked if all of the people who congregate in that lobby are actually guests there.

When you look at the set-ups of the 3 different hotels and where they each place their Christmas trees, where the carolers perform at each hotel, etc., you will see that the GCH is the one that most lends itself to people simply settling down in a nice, comfy chair and enjoying the ambiance.  The PPH tree - while gorgeous in person - does not have an area for sitting down around the tree.  The DLH has different trees in different towers, and a couple of them have chairs nearby, but...it's not quite as inviting nor is it in the thick of the action.  

The GCH is something entirely different - not only are there all kinds of chairs and sofas right next to the giant tree in the lobby/lounge, just beckoning people to sit down and relax, but I have even seen people curl up on the floor (carpet) in front of the tree when the carolers come in to sing.  I've seen grown men reclining on the couch, falling asleep or happily tipsy with drink in hand.  I've seen people enjoying snacks, chatting with each other (friends and strangers alike), playing games and laughing as they try to pose their families 'just so' with the GCH Santa.  I've seen young couples deep in conversation by the fireplace, holding hands.  Everyone is in a jovial mood.  The pianist plays Christmas music for a while.  Then when she (or he) takes a break, the guitarist by the fire takes over.  And then the carolers come in and take requests.  

You just don't get that same kind of experience in the PPH or the DLH, although, back in the day the DLH used to be really festive during the season (when it had Candy Cane Lane).  It's definitely worth a look - I suggest taking a stroll around all 3 hotels to check out the different decorations - but the GCH is the place where the Christmas spirit and mood seem to really be obvious!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - Are you planning on going to DLR on 11/11 or 11/18?
> 
> You know what's funny - I was just talking to a friendly CM a few minutes ago (she's in that special office that I have to call to make my PPH reservations for Nov/Dec).  Of course I asked her, "Do you have any inside scoop on the holiday season start date?"
> 
> The CM I spoke with replied and said - almost word for word - exactly what we tell people here on the DIS when the subject of the the holiday season start date comes up!  It was so funny - when I heard her answer me, I thought, "Wow!  At least I know we are giving the correct information when people ask, because she is repeating what we tell everyone else!"
> 
> She said, "From my experience, the holiday season really doesn't happen until after Thanksgiving.  You will start to see decorations and things going up, little by little, as soon as November begins, but things don't get into full swing until after Thanksgiving and then everything is in full-blown Christmas mode by early December."
> 
> And that's exactly how it goes - some decorations begin to go up, a little bit at a time, right after Halloween (if not sooner), but the full array of decorations (such as at the 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney) don't appear until after Thanksgiving (and that includes some stuff at the Reindeer Round-Up too).  And then there are still certain food items - like tamales, etc. - that don't become available until the beginning of December.  Last year the popular Mickey snowmen popcorn buckets did not show up until early December!
> 
> So, really, I think this "official start date" is just something Disney picks at random so they have a set date on which to begin holiday entertainment - to open up IASW Holiday, turn on the Winter Castle's glowing icicle lights, start the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks, the snow Main Street open the Round-Up, etc.  But the season is not really considered by DLR to be in full swing until after Thanksgiving or early December!  Fortunately, there are enough holiday treats/souvenirs/decorations, etc. available on the season 'start date' to make it worthwhile.
> 
> At this point, it seems like no one knows if we are looking at an 11/11 or 11/18 season kick-off!!  Another reason, perhaps, why they may not know anything yet is if there are any changes in store for this year - like any new events or highlights of the holiday season that we don't know about yet.  If they alter the usual routine at all at DLR, that could affect season dates too.



I was planning on going to DL on the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season at DL this year. But that might change if the Holiday decorations and events are not playing during that time, I might have to push back my visit. I mostly go to DL during December during my birthday, but with a WDW trip during that time, the next possible option for me to go to DL is during the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season. I don't like going during after Thanksgiving weekend since it will have above average to high crowds on that weekend. Just like last year when I went to DL during the 2nd weekend, I am considering going that weekend again with the low crowds and a couple of weeks off until I head to WDW. After reading your post that DL doesn't have the dates for the Holiday season, I am reconsidering what days I want to go. The days that I am considering is going during the CP. But right now, I have not booked anything until I find out when the Holiday season starts. Until it gets closer to the Holiday season, I will book my visit during the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season or the first weekend of December. If I book the 1st weekend of December, I will be in WDW in just about 5 days. Got to get everything pack again for that trip.

As you already know, I have to go to DL during the Holiday season. It's the best time for me to go to DL with all the Holiday decorations up and the fireworks/parade. As long as the park is decorated and have the parade/fireworks, I have no problem what days to go during the Holiday season except during Christmas Eve to New Years. I just don't want to go to DL when they don't have all of these activities during my visit.


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Sherry E, Anyone ever tell you that you should work for the marketing department at Disney?  Just saying..


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Seven months and I will be back at Disneyland with Christmas Carols in my ear and Christmas treats in my tummy.

I wonder what magical treats Disney will have in store this year?


----------



## lori123

I am so excited to be planning our first trip to Disney during the Christmas season!  We have always gone off season -  to the land (usually Jan/Feb) and the World Sept/Oct.  We don't care too much for the crowds but figured it would be worth it for Christmas!  We are thinking of the 11th-19th.  I haven't done much research on that time frame yet - but am expecting the crowds and fun to be in full swing!  OK - now I am off to read all the amazing info you all have posted so far!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump from page 3.


----------



## SkRiderMom

Thought I'd give the thread a bump. Our tentative plans are to go to Disneyland in early December 2012. Here are a few pics from our 2008 visit.

Main Street at closing Mon. Dec 8, 2008





Snow in New Orleans Square





More Snow in New Orleans Square


----------



## simbalion74

DSCN2840 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2830 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2829 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSCN2827 by simbalion74, on Flickr


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Hi Hi everyone!

I'm planning on taking the whole family for their first trip Dec 11-15.  We are a family of five.  DH, myself DS-4, DS-3, and DD-11 months.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.

Can you all please refresh my memory on what is all happening at reindeer roundup?  I know Santa and the reindeer are there, but don't they have crafts and/or cookie decorating there also?  Does Big Thunder BBQ do anything special in conjunction with it?  What does it cost to do these things?  I've loved looking at the pictures of it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

What I really love about Disneyland at Christmas is that it appeals to all of your senses.

I hear it in the carols and music being piped through the park, 

I see it in the beautiful decorations that adorn the park and in the costumes of characters and cast members.  

I feel it all around me, their is an extra sense of magic, and a special happiness in each and every step, I feel it when the snow falling lands on my head, 

I smell it with gingerbread baking, and peppermint canes, and the chill in the air and 

I taste it with all the magical christmas treats, pumpkin, cinnamon, peppermint, gingerbread. 

As it gets colder here on the otherside of the world I am so looking forward to a very long winter and seeing it snow on the castle for Christmas.  

I Love Christmas at Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

This needs a big ol' bump!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hi Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm planning on taking the whole family for their first trip Dec 11-15.  We are a family of five.  DH, myself DS-4, DS-3, and DD-11 months.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.
> 
> Can you all please refresh my memory on what is all happening at reindeer roundup?  I know Santa and the reindeer are there, but don't they have crafts and/or cookie decorating there also?  Does Big Thunder BBQ do anything special in conjunction with it?  What does it cost to do these things?  I've loved looking at the pictures of it.  Thanks so much!



I thought you all were the Disneyland Christmas experts.   Sorry to invade the thread.  I hope we all have a wonderful trip, and I've found my info. 

Happy planning to all of you.


----------



## Sherry E

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I thought you all were the Disneyland Christmas experts.   Sorry to invade the thread.  I hope we all have a wonderful trip, and I've found my info.
> 
> Happy planning to all of you.



I'm so sorry about that, Heather!  I can't believe that no one jumped in to answer!  Please feel free to "invade" the thread anytime, as long as that means visiting and joining along with us in the discussion and planning fun! 

During some weeks I am busier than others.  Sometimes I have more time to spend on various threads such as this one, and other weeks I have less time...but usually there will be another Christmas 'expert' out there to jump in and tackle a question - sometimes 2 or 3 experts at a time.  I don't know what happened this time. 

In fact, I don't even think I got the e-mail subscription alert that you had posted a question...so I just popped in today at the end of the thread to bump it but I didn't look up to see who else had posted in the last few days.

Okay, so you said you got the answers for your Round-Up question.  As far as I know, the cookie decorating moved to another location in DL - is that what you heard as well?  I think things had to shift around when the BBQ opened.

I spent a good few hours in the Round-Up last December, taking photos of all the cute little details.  I never made it into Santa's cabin, but that is hopefully on my list of things to do this year.  There was so much to look at just outside, walking around - it's very rustic and countrified.


----------



## LoveMyBeautifulGift

Sigh...you just made me misty eyed  and strengthened my conviction that we WILL DO DL for Chrismtas, lol...don't mind me...I've been going a little crazy the last few weeks /haven't got enough sleep and now I'm a little emotional  bc my baby girl graduates kindy next week..we've been working on scrapping a yearbook for her teacher and looking back on everything they did and thinking about how much she has grown this year...sigh..anyway, just dropped in to remind myself of why I've been working so hard ....DL@Xmas...DL@Xmas...DL@Xmas...ahhh...now I can get through work tomorrow w/o 
throttling someone , lol...


Sherry E said:


> The GCH is something entirely different - not only are there all kinds of chairs and sofas right next to the giant tree in the lobby/lounge, just beckoning people to sit down and relax, but I have even seen people curl up on the floor (carpet) in front of the tree when the carolers come in to sing.  I've seen grown men reclining on the couch, falling asleep or happily tipsy with drink in hand.  I've seen people enjoying snacks, chatting with each other (friends and strangers alike), playing games and laughing as they try to pose their families 'just so' with the GCH Santa.  I've seen young couples deep in conversation by the fireplace, holding hands.  Everyone is in a jovial mood.  The pianist plays Christmas music for a while.  Then when she (or he) takes a break, the guitarist by the fire takes over.  And then the carolers come in and take requests.


----------



## Kauinohea

We would really like to stay on site....but can't afford the rack rates.  Wondering if there has ever been a disney property promotions for the Christmas holidays...or maybe a PIN code????


----------



## Sherry E

I am now trying to go back and hit some of the posts from earlier (didn't want to skip over something like I was explaining to Heather yesterday afternoon!)....



McQueenofHrts said:


> Sherry E, Anyone ever tell you that you should work for the marketing department at Disney?  Just saying..



McQueenofHrts - Yes!  A few people in the last Christmas thread were saying that and offering to start a campaign.  Hey, I'm all for it - if Disney would hire me, I'd be all over it!!  The key is that all of the descriptions I'm giving are true - now, of course, some people may not enjoy/appreciate the holiday season at DLR as much as others, but what I'm explaining is pretty accurate.  I don't have to do any 'forced hype' - that's why I started this thread and the Halloween thread.  It's easy for me to talk about subjects that I love, and if I can gather other DIS'ers who are fans of the same subjects, then we can all share information and planning tips and photos and all kinds of good stuff!

I've done the 'forced hype' thing before - where I was in a position to have to write about things and make them sound much more exciting than they were (I used to work for the band Poison back in the '80s and was in charge of handling some PR/publicity/official fan club-related things like writing newsletters and press release-type things, and had to do a lot of the 'this is the greatest thing ever' bits about record signings, interviews, tours, etc.).  It's much easier for me to talk about the highlights of the Christmas season at DLR because I don't have to force anything!





lori123 said:


> I am so excited to be planning our first trip to Disney during the Christmas season!  We have always gone off season -  to the land (usually Jan/Feb) and the World Sept/Oct.  We don't care too much for the crowds but figured it would be worth it for Christmas!  We are thinking of the 11th-19th.  I haven't done much research on that time frame yet - but am expecting the crowds and fun to be in full swing!  OK - now I am off to read all the amazing info you all have posted so far!!!



lori123 - Yay  I'm so glad to have you join us in this thread.  Were you able to read through mostly everything and view the wonderful photos?

So your dates are going to be December 11 - 19th?  (Or November?)  Well, it may be crowded but it won't be the worst of the holiday crowds yet.  In fact, the earlier days (closer to December 11) will be better, I think.  And you'll have a good number of days to get everything in.

Yes, everything will be in full swing on December 11, so you will be in luck!  The hotels will be decorated, as will Downtown Disney and all the restaurants and shops.  

For some reason, prior to Thanksgiving the hotels don't put up their trees and decorations, which is unfortunate because the holiday season usually begins earlier in November.  Since the GCH lobby is a highlight of the season, it's nice to enjoy that if you can, and a lot of folks have to miss it if they go to DLR pre-Thanksgiving.  But everything else holiday-related will be up and running before Thanksgiving.  All of the holiday entertainment (like IASW Holiday, the Winter Castle, the Reindeer Round-Up, the area-specific decorations and music, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the holiday fireworks, etc.) begins on the official opening day, which we _think_ will be 11/11/11 this year.





SkRiderMom said:


> Thought I'd give the thread a bump. Our tentative plans are to go to Disneyland in early December 2012. Here are a few pics from our 2008 visit.
> 
> Main Street at closing Mon. Dec 8, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow in New Orleans Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Snow in New Orleans Square



Thank you so much, SkRiderMom, for the bumps and the photos!  I can tell you that your snow photos came out 100% better than the pitiful snow photos I attempted to take this past December!

For one thing - and I could be wrong - I think the snow that fell on Main Street, NOS, etc. back in 2008 was heavier or thicker than the snow that falls now during the holiday season.  I noticed a definite difference in the volume of snow in 2010 - it was much lighter and there was less of it, whereas a few years ago it was thicker and more visible.  I tried to catch some of the snow in photos and it was almost undetectable.  Of course, I don't have the best camera for nighttime fake snow shots, but even aside from how it came out in photos, just standing there as the snow fell I noticed there was less of it that we were being dusted with.

I think December 2012 should be a really exciting holiday season at DLR because the majority of the work will be done in DCA and it will have a whole new entrance and all-new possibilities for decorations.  I am thinking the 1920's Los Angeles theme should be interesting as a backdrop for the holidays.  Plus, most likely, since DCA will have come out of that construction vortex it has been in for a while now and re-emerge all shiny and new, chances are DLR will spring some new holiday stuff on us.  Maybe a holiday party?  Maybe some new highlights?



simbalion74 said:


> DSCN2840 by simbalion74, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2830 by simbalion74, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2829 by simbalion74, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2827 by simbalion74, on Flickr



simbalion74 - Thank you again for your wonderful photo contributions!  It's about time I made another update to the Table of Contents to get all the new additions listed.

Even though we have great information in this thread and wonderful contributors, the photos are really the main attention-grabbers and the things that have the most impact in getting people to think about making holiday trips to DLR!  Those are the things that get people to look and think twice!

So more photos, everyone!!!  We need photos!!




areweindisneyyet said:


> What I really love about Disneyland at Christmas is that it appeals to all of your senses.
> 
> I hear it in the carols and music being piped through the park,
> 
> I see it in the beautiful decorations that adorn the park and in the costumes of characters and cast members.
> 
> I feel it all around me, their is an extra sense of magic, and a special happiness in each and every step, I feel it when the snow falling lands on my head,
> 
> I smell it with gingerbread baking, and peppermint canes, and the chill in the air and
> 
> I taste it with all the magical christmas treats, pumpkin, cinnamon, peppermint, gingerbread.
> 
> As it gets colder here on the otherside of the world I am so looking forward to a very long winter and seeing it snow on the castle for Christmas.
> 
> I Love Christmas at Disneyland.



areweindisneyyet - So true!!  Thank you for your continued bumping efforts in this thread!!  It is very much needed!



LoveMyBeautifulGift said:


> Sigh...you just made me misty eyed  and strengthened my conviction that we WILL DO DL for Chrismtas, lol...don't mind me...I've been going a little crazy the last few weeks /haven't got enough sleep and now I'm a little emotional  bc my baby girl graduates kindy next week..we've been working on scrapping a yearbook for her teacher and looking back on everything they did and thinking about how much she has grown this year...sigh..anyway, just dropped in to remind myself of why I've been working so hard ....DL@Xmas...DL@Xmas...DL@Xmas...ahhh...now I can get through work tomorrow w/o
> throttling someone , lol...



LoveMyBeautifulGift -   How wonderful that your little girl is graduating kindergarten!  What a special time for her and you!

I am bringing people to tears in this thread with my descriptions!  

But, seriously, when you visit the other 2 DL hotels to see what they have to offer, holiday-wise, it is very obvious that the GCH has the most welcoming environment which lends itself to people gathering around the giant tree and fireplace to listen to music and enjoy the mood, etc.  While the DLH has fun decorations and certainly several trees spread out in the different towers, and the PPH has a beautiful tree in the lobby/check-in area, the set-ups are just not the same.  The GCH is clearly where all the action is, and the seating is arranged perfectly for it....plus, the bar/lounge is a few footsteps away, so it's incredibly easy to go get a beverage of some kind and come back to soak in the atmosphere. 



Kauinohea said:


> We would really like to stay on site....but can't afford the rack rates.  Wondering if there has ever been a disney property promotions for the Christmas holidays...or maybe a PIN code????



Kauinohea - I have seen some PIN code offers and discounts run as late as mid-December or up to the weekend right before Christmas.  After that they usually stop.  I have used some PIN code offers for holiday trips myself!  In fact, last year I used a PIN code offer for the PPH.  I don't know how great the rates will be this year if Disney does release anything because all of the prices are going up in general, but if there are any discounts they would probably extend to around that same time frame.  The rack rates are crazy - I think we all agree with that!

What you should do is go onto the DLR website and plug in the dates you would like to go to DLR for the season, and pick one hotel of the 3 hotels.  Let their system calculate your price at whatever rate they will be offering for December, and save the offer under Saved Offers in your "My Disneyland" account - that's the key.  Make sure to let their system give you the price for the date and hotel of your choice and save that offer in your Disneyland account.  Then leave it there and don't do anything with it.  Let it sit there - for months, if need be.

When I did that same thing last year, the DLR system noticed that I was not booking anything at their crazy rates.  They sent me an e-mail that said, essentially, "We see you are considering another stay at the Paradise Pier..." and they offered me a better PIN code - $163 per night - which was even cheaper than the last time I had used an AP for a discount.

Try it - it can't hurt!  Worse comes to worst, you won't get a better offer or you may have to wait months for an offer (at least until after Summer ends), but if DLR sees that you are considering something and NOT booking it, but saving the offer in your My Disneyland account (meaning you plan to get back to it later), they will see that as a potential onsite guest who maybe can't afford their crazy prices and they may do what they did to me and offer you a better PIN code!


----------



## Kauinohea

Thank you Sherry! I just saved my offer for GCH at over $5K .....crossing my fingers and toes for some kind of discount that would make me change my reservation from BWPPI to GCH!


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> Thank you Sherry! I just saved my offer for GCH at over $5K .....crossing my fingers and toes for some kind of discount that would make me change my reservation from BWPPI to GCH!



You're very welcome!  We'll cross our fingers and see what happens.  As I said, you may have to wait months before they send you the 'here's a better offer' offer, but I bet they will send you something eventually.

When I did this trick last year, I didn't know I was doing anything to instigate a PIN code.  I was actually legitimately just going onto the DLR site to see what the cheapest PPH rates were at whatever price they were advertising.

But when I saw that the saving of the offer seemed to trigger a better offer (which was 35% off rack rate for the PPH), I informed other DIS'ers of it and they did it too - with the same results.  

One DIS'er also tried it for the PPH and got the same price/PIN code I got.  Another DIS'er tried the trick for the GCH last December, if I recall correctly, and got a different rate but it was still 40% off of the GCH, and that's what they wanted! A different DIS'er tried saving rates for 2 different hotels and the offer she got was a little bit different and not as good, so I think that saving for one hotel is better and will give a better deal.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump...

I am thinking of adding an extra two days to the start of our Christmas trip,  just to be sure I can eat my way around all of the different flavours of fudge


----------



## NewbieMouse

Kauinohea said:


> Thank you Sherry! I just saved my offer for GCH at over $5K .....crossing my fingers and toes for some kind of discount that would make me change my reservation from BWPPI to GCH!



I have been doing this, as I am also booked at the BWPPI and would switch to the GCH if I could get a deal. I've noticed that the offers always expire after a month, so I need to go in and resave the offer. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Same here. I'll switch at the right price. We'll see what happens come September or so.


----------



## Kauinohea

Yes, Good luck to all of us holding out for a Holiday Special for DL properties!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Reindeer Round Up

This year I will make it there to visit Santa...


----------



## jacs1234

We'll be there this year from the 25th of November to the 7th of December.  We adults are so excited but we haven't told the 4 kiddies yet.  We've only been to Disneyland at Christmas time and we don't think we could go any other time.  We love it so much.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

jacs1234 said:


> We'll be there this year from the 25th of November to the 7th of December.  We adults are so excited but we haven't told the 4 kiddies yet.  We've only been to Disneyland at Christmas time and we don't think we could go any other time.  We love it so much.



That is just about the same dates that we went last time for Christmas, we decided then that we had to be there for Christmas just once even if there are more crowds.  We were so sad when we came home, Christmas was celebrated early that year.

When are you going to tell the kids and more importantly do you have a plan for how you are going to tell them, they will be so excited....


----------



## jacs1234

We surprised them when we went two years ago.  We had a big wrapped box full of helium balloons at the front door the day we were leaving.  Dh knocked on the door and ran and they went and brought the box inside.  When they opened it the balloons flew out and there was a letter from Mickey inside telling them to get dressed because a man(taxi driver) is coming to take us to disneyland.  They were so excited and it was so much fun.

Now we can't decide if we should tell them the week before or the day of.  If it's the day of, dh was thinking of putting a bunch of helium balloons (in "Up" style) on the chicken house and then putting a letter from Donald in the egg thingy.  So we'll tell them to go get the eggs and they'll have a letter instead.

We just can't decide.

It looks like you'll be going a little after us this year.  We can't afford the Grand this year though   It's Carousel Inn for us. (The view room though.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Deciding at the moment whether to go a couple of days extra and go back to the DLH, we like it last time and the rooms have been renovated. 

I am unsure, I shall think some more.  At the moment there are eight of us and this might drop back to six.  

The UP idea sounds good, I am so impressed that you can keep a secret like that, I would let something slip by accident for sure.

Happy saving,


----------



## tksbaskets

DH gets his school schedule for next year tomorrow.  Please keep your fingers crossed that we are able to book a holiday trip to DL!

LOVE all the recent pictures.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> DH gets his school schedule for next year tomorrow.  Please keep your fingers crossed that we are able to book a holiday trip to DL!
> 
> LOVE all the recent pictures.
> TK



I am keeping my fingers crossed for you TK that you and your DH will be able to have your Holiday trip to the DLR.


----------



## summer0407

Hi all! Please forgive me if this has already been asked. I went for my first holiday trip last December and I just can't remember. Does the park have extended hours and nightly fireworks during the holiday season? I am looking to change our plans a bit and hit the parks during the week rather than weekends. Looking at a Tue-Fri around the first week of December. We love the nightly activities so I just worry if all we will get is a Friday. Does anyone remember from past years please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

summer0407 said:


> Hi all! Please forgive me if this has already been asked. I went for my first holiday trip last December and I just can't remember. Does the park have extended hours and nightly fireworks during the holiday season? I am looking to change our plans a bit and hit the parks during the week rather than weekends. Looking at a Tue-Fri around the first week of December. We love the nightly activities so I just worry if all we will get is a Friday. Does anyone remember from past years please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



During your plan visit of the first week of December, the park hours on the weekdays will mostly be likely non-busy day hours (9am-8pm for example). During the Holiday season, the park shows "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, etc. during the Holiday season. Even it is on a non-busy day they will show the fireworks and parades. You will be fine on the weekdays unless is rains or high winds during the day and night.


----------



## summer0407

mvf-m11c said:


> During your plan visit of the first week of December, the park hours on the weekdays will mostly be likely non-busy day hours (9am-8pm for example). During the Holiday season, the park shows "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, etc. during the Holiday season. Even it is on a non-busy day they will show the fireworks and parades. You will be fine on the weekdays unless is rains or high winds during the day and night.



Great thanks for the reply!


----------



## NewbieMouse

jacs1234 said:


> We surprised them when we went two years ago.  We had a big wrapped box full of helium balloons at the front door the day we were leaving.  Dh knocked on the door and ran and they went and brought the box inside.  When they opened it the balloons flew out and there was a letter from Mickey inside telling them to get dressed because a man(taxi driver) is coming to take us to disneyland.  They were so excited and it was so much fun.
> 
> Now we can't decide if we should tell them the week before or the day of.  If it's the day of, dh was thinking of putting a bunch of helium balloons (in "Up" style) on the chicken house and then putting a letter from Donald in the egg thingy.  So we'll tell them to go get the eggs and they'll have a letter instead.
> 
> We just can't decide.
> 
> It looks like you'll be going a little after us this year.  We can't afford the Grand this year though   It's Carousel Inn for us. (The view room though.



Last Christmas we told our kids about a half hour before we checked into the hotel, when we stopped for lunch at the Burger King on Ball Road!


----------



## KCmike

Has anyone heard when the first day of Christmas season is this year?  I have a wild thought in my head.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Has anyone heard when the first day of Christmas season is this year?  I have a wild thought in my head.



Mike - Not yet.  We still assume that the "official" start date - meaning the date on which the holiday parade & fireworks, IASW Holiday, nighttime Winter Castle, Reindeer Round-Up, etc. will be up and running - will be 11/11/11 this year, just based on when the season officially began the last 2 years.  There is always that possibility that it will not begin until 11/18/11 but it seems unlikely given how popular the holidays have become at DLR.  And then, of course, as you know (since you pointed it out to us last year), the hotels do not get their holiday makeover until right after Thanksgiving.

When I thought about it the other day, the holiday transformation of DLR is really a 3-phase operation/production!  

There's Phase 1, which is the gradual decorating of the park that begins even before HalloweenTime officially ends (like the 'snow' effect on the Castle and New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras-esque masks & beads) - decorations, treats and merchandise begin to appear around the parks, little by little, but not to full effect.

There's Phase 2, which is the official season opening day, and that's when the snow falls on Mains Street at night, the Winter Castle lights up in 'icicles,' IASW Holiday is running and the Reindeer Round-Up is open, etc.  ToonTown, A Bug's Land, Main Street and Frontierland are fully decorated.

And finally, there is Phase 3, which is immediately after Thanksgiving ends and the hotels & DTD get into the full holiday swing too, complete with carolers, photo ops, music, etc.  Basically the entire Resort is involved in the season at this point, and not just the 2 parks.

So I always try to get to DLR for Phase 3, because I want the whole Resort to be as Christmasy as it can be for my visit.  I want the GCH decorated and holiday music playing and all of that.  However, I will accept Phase 2 if I have to!  If, for some reason, I cannot make a Phase 3 holiday DLR trip, Phase 2 will be okay.

And some people are okay with Phase 1 trips!  They don't need the holiday entertainment or IASW Holiday or the snow on Main Street, the nighttime Castle, etc.  They just want to see some decorations go up here and there and that's it!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks so much Sherry for that wonderful reply.  So much good information.  Do you recall when they released the info?  Was it like they do in the summertime when its a month to a month and a half ahead of time?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Thanks so much Sherry for that wonderful reply.  So much good information.  Do you recall when they released the info?  Was it like they do in the summertime when its a month to a month and a half ahead of time?



You're welcome!

DLR seems to be very inconsistent with _when_ they release their holiday season dates and _where_, and this goes for both HalloweenTime and the Christmas season.  There is not one definite place, nor one definite month, in which we _know_ we will find out certain information on Halloween or Christmas every year.  We can guess and sometimes be right, but they are very scattered with dispersing information!

Sometimes DLR does not put the season dates up on the actual DLR website until a month/month and a half before the start date.  Other times, they put them up waaaaaaaaaaay in advance - like they did this year with HalloweenTime.  We had the Halloween season dates only 2 or 3 months into this year, but that was very, very unusual. They've never released Halloween dates that early before.

Usually what will happen is that the dates will trickle out early through some other official Disney source besides the DLR website.  That could be D23, the Disneyland News website (where they have all the press releases), or the Parks Blog...even in Disney e-mails.

Last year, I found out the Christmas holiday season dates in July because I received an e-mail from Disney Destinations (called DNews) which listed important season dates in the lower right-hand corner.  The Parks Blog didn't even acknowledge the holiday season until November, right before it began (nor did Disneyland News), and I don't think the DLR website posted the dates more than a month in advance.  By the time they did, we all already knew the dates because other people received the same e-mail I got in July.

This year...who knows?  It's possible that a random e-mail could come through again in the summer which releases the holiday dates.  Or maybe the Parks Blog will have a story to do on the holidays which necessitates a blog several months ahead of time (like if there is suddenly going to be a holiday party or some 'new' thing they have to alert us to in advance).  I hope we get the dates sooner than later!


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Hmmm...we are booked for Dec 5-11 but my wife is thinking we might be better off going right after thanksgiving Nov 28 - Dec 3.  Thinking...thinking...


----------



## Sherry E

jacs1234 said:


> We'll be there this year from the 25th of November to the 7th of December.  We adults are so excited but we haven't told the 4 kiddies yet.  We've only been to Disneyland at Christmas time and we don't think we could go any other time.  We love it so much.



*jacs1234*- I didn't want to let your post go by without commenting on it because it hits close to home, and have been meaning to get back to it but almost forgot!

First of all, my DLR trip and your DLR trip will overlap somewhat!  Currently I have 7 nights booked at the PPH, from November 28 - December 5.  I had to book the room at the (awesome) rate I got now, before it sold out, but I anticipate I will probably be cutting off a couple of nights from that block when I get it narrowed down who is going to be with me at which times.  In any case, at some point my trip will overlap with your trip and we will be there at the same time!


When you say that you've only been to DLR at Christmas time and don't think you could go any other time, I completely know what you mean...and it's sad! 

See, the funny thing is that, in my case, I have been to DLR at non-Christmas times and non-Halloween times - I grew up with the 'regular' Disneyland and that was it.  No second park, no Downtown Disney, there was only one hotel, there were no character meals, there were no holiday overlays for rides, there were no Fast Passes or AP's, the holiday season was nothing at all like it is now at DLR.  As a child I simply became enchanted by regular old Disneyland park, all on its own _(<< see the photo in my avatar to the left?  That was my first trip to Disneyland in 1972!_), and that was enough.  In fact, that little ol' park in and of itself was enough to get me hooked - literally plotting & scheming to get back the following year after I had just gotten home from a trip!  I would study the souvenir pictorial books every year and read each description of the rides over and over.  It became part of me, my life, my childhood, my very existence.  

And yet, here I sit, 39 years after my first 'regular' Disneyland visit, and I have become SO accustomed to Christmas time trips and have fallen so in love with that time of year at DLR that I am not sure I can go at a different time now!  For the last 20 years, I've been all about the DLR holidays!  I do love HalloweenTime at DLR and I will go for that season as often as I can, but it is just not the same as the holiday season.  There is just something so joyous, magical and special about Christmas time at the Resort (including the hotels and DTD) that cannot be replicated at any other time.  I think that it starts with the basic Disneyland magic that has always been there, but it's multiplied by 10,000!  It's such a wonderful sensory overload.  

I actually think I can enjoy and appreciate the holiday season at DLR, and all the work and detail that goes into it, much more now as an adult than I would have been able to if DLR had made as a big production of it when I was a kid (which they did not do).  I can see things now with a whole new perspective that I would not have had 39 years ago, or 29 years ago, etc.

If I only had a chance to do one DLR trip in a year (which is what happened last year), or, perhaps, only do one trip to DLR and not return for the next several years, it would absolutely be a Christmas time trip, without question!

To compare holidays, the way I see it is that Halloween Time is like a fun event I don't want to miss (and I hope HalloweenTime keeps getting bigger and better at DLR).  It's lively, upbeat and clever.

But Christmas time is like a feast for the senses that I can't miss - a thorough celebration of the season - full of colors, textures, sounds, scents, flavors and an overall 'mood' or intangible happy feeling in the air.  Even the Main Street vehicle drivers get into the spirit by beeping out Christmas songs on their horns as they mosey up the street!  Carolers stop at the GCH to take requests and lead the audience in rousing renditions of "Deck the Halls," with 'sing-offs' to determine which sections of the crowd can deliver the better "Fa la la la la...la la la la" on cue.  Santa jokes with female photo-takers that he "won't tell Mrs. Claus" that he is posing with them!  Everyone smiles and giggles as they are lightly dusted with 'snow' and the Winter Castle becomes aglow in icicles.

You just can't get that feeling that comes with Christmas at DLR during another time of year!  I can't wait to get back!  Who's with me?  Who else can't wait to get back to DLR for the holidays?




tksbaskets said:


> DH gets his school schedule for next year tomorrow.  Please keep your fingers crossed that we are able to book a holiday trip to DL!
> 
> LOVE all the recent pictures.
> TK



*TK* - Any news?  Have you found out yet if you can make a DLR holiday trip?




Pjimmeyer said:


> Hmmm...we are booked for Dec 5-11 but my wife is thinking we might be better off going right after thanksgiving Nov 28 - Dec 3.  Thinking...thinking...



*Pjimmeyer* - Does your wife have a specific reason for wanting to go 11/28 - 12/3 instead of 12/5 - 12/11?  I think either of those time frames would be less crowded than the following weeks, but I actually think your wife might be on to something because that week starting 11/28 (which is when I am going to be there this year) will be free of Cast Member parties (a.k.a. the nights that Disneyland closes early) and people will have just returned home from their Thanksgiving trips so the parks will probably be less busy than the following week starting 12/5, I would guess.  Either way it will be a good time to go, as opposed to the weeks of Christmas or after Christmas, but the 11/28 trip may be the better deal.


----------



## A Small World

Sherry E said:


> But Christmas time is like a feast for the senses that I can't miss - a thorough celebration of the season - full of colors, textures, sounds, scents, flavors and an overall 'mood' or intangible happy feeling in the air.  Even the Main Street vehicle drivers get into the spirit by beeping out Christmas songs on their horns as they mosey up the street!  Carolers stop at the GCH to take requests and lead the audience in rousing renditions of "Deck the Halls," with 'sing-offs' to determine which sections of the crowd can deliver the better "Fa la la la la...la la la la" on cue.  Santa jokes with female photo-takers that he "won't tell Mrs. Claus" that he is posing with them!  Everyone smiles and giggles as they are lightly dusted with 'snow' and the Winter Castle becomes aglow in icicles.



Sherry you have made it sound so wonderful. I cant wait to see it for myself in December.
 Ive done WDW and DLP during the Christmas season but this will be my first time seeing DL like that. 
We had a wonderful trip there last October and DBF and I have decided we want to return this December for a few days before heading up to Vegas. 

I'll be watching this thread with interest


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK* - Any news?  Have you found out yet if you can make a DLR holiday trip?



Just logged on to post my happy news........We're booked at The Villas at the Grand Californian from January 1 - January 7!!  

We are waitlisted for December 31st.  My back-up plan is to book a different hotel for 12/31.  

Brett (and anyone else who'd like to help me plan our trip)- I stayed at Park Vue Inn which was right across the street.  Do you think that's my best bet for one night or is another place just a close but perhaps nicer?

So excited to be going to Disneyland with my guys and seeing ST2, WOC, LMAUA!  The new entrance for DCA should be up too shouldn't it?


I think I'm going to be able to report on the gradual un-Christmas timing of DL resort.  
TK


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Sherry E said:


> *jacs1234*-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pjimmeyer* - Does your wife have a specific reason for wanting to go 11/28 - 12/3 instead of 12/5 - 12/11?  I think either of those time frames would be less crowded than the following weeks, but I actually think your wife might be on to something because that week starting 11/28 (which is when I am going to be there this year) will be free of Cast Member parties (a.k.a. the nights that Disneyland closes early) and people will have just returned home from their Thanksgiving trips so the parks will probably be less busy than the following week starting 12/5, I would guess.  Either way it will be a good time to go, as opposed to the weeks of Christmas or after Christmas, but the 11/28 trip may be the better deal.



No...she actually doesn't remember asking about it.  She just had her gallbladder out last week (and is doing well now), but while she was in a lot of pain and throwing up in the hospital, out of the blue she said "I was thinking...maybe we should try late November instead of early December for the next Disney trip."  Now she doesn't remember why she said that (or even that she said it at all).

At any rate, the 11/28 trip is sounding better and better.  I think I will call Monday and see about switching things around.  We currently have a reservation for  DLH...should be no problem changing the reservation.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Just logged on to post my happy news........We're booked at The Villas at the Grand Californian from January 1 - January 7!!
> 
> We are waitlisted for December 31st.  My back-up plan is to book a different hotel for 12/31.
> 
> Brett (and anyone else who'd like to help me plan our trip)- I stayed at Park Vue Inn which was right across the street.  Do you think that's my best bet for one night or is another place just a close but perhaps nicer?
> 
> So excited to be going to Disneyland with my guys and seeing ST2, WOC, LMAUA!  The new entrance for DCA should be up too shouldn't it?
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be able to report on the gradual un-Christmas timing of DL resort.
> TK



Thats great news to hear that you will be staying at the GCH Villas during your trip TK. Hope you get Dec 31st.

I have no experience staying at Park Vue Inn, I have heard it is very nice and has good reviews. The good thing about the hotel just like you said that it is right across the street from DL. Another option is getting a room at PPH or DLH, but I would say that it would be really expensive to spend one night at one of those two hotels especially on New Years Eve. The DISers would say HOJO as one of them, but if you feel comfortable with Park Vue Inn, I would go with it.

The new DCA entrance should be ready when you get there since it is already half way done.


----------



## alphie1991

Sherry -- I too am planning on going to DLR from 11/28-12/3.  It will be DD's first trip and we are doing it to celebrate her 6th bday (even though it's in January - b/c my sister and I LOVE DL at holidays and want to go when it hopefully won't be too busy).  What kind of a rate did you get at PPH?  I've been looking at packages through AAA and Costco but am hoping for a 3rd or 4th night free, which I think they had last year during that time.  Do you think it is safe to wait to book until August or September or should I do it sooner?  Thanks.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Okies...went ahead and made the change.  We are now going to be at the DLH from Nov 28 - Dec 4.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Do people swim in the resort pools in December, or are they closed?


----------



## Pjimmeyer

NewbieMouse said:


> Do people swim in the resort pools in December, or are they closed?



They are heated and remain open.


----------



## summer0407

Does anyone know when the candlelight professional and cast parties were last year? I am planning to book Dec 6-10 going to the parks Wed-Fri and am hoping to miss both of these.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Pjimmeyer said:


> They are heated and remain open.



Thank you! If we end up switching to GCH if we can get a deal, my kids may want to brave the water! I hate the idea of spending all that money and then missing out on the pool. Fingers crossed!



summer0407 said:


> Does anyone know when the candlelight professional and cast parties were last year? I am planning to book Dec 6-10 going to the parks Wed-Fri and am hoping to miss both of these.



The processional was December 4th & 5th. Last year the cast parties were on Monday, December 13 and Tuesday December 14. From Mouse Planet's December 13th weekly update last year:

*"Cast party time at Disneyland

Disneyland closes at 6:00 p.m. both Monday and Tuesday this week for its annual cast member parties. Due to the early closure, Fantasmic will not be presented either night, and the holiday fireworks are moved up to 6:00. There is just one performance of A Christmas Fantasy Parade each day at 4:00. Disneyland's park hours and entertainment schedule return to normal on Wednesday." *

I am watching this too as I also don't want our trip to get overlapped with the early closures. I wonder if anyone has any knowledge that they are always at this time?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, looks like I've got some posts I need to comment on/reply to!





A Small World said:


> Sherry you have made it sound so wonderful. I cant wait to see it for myself in December.
> Ive done WDW and DLP during the Christmas season but this will be my first time seeing DL like that.
> We had a wonderful trip there last October and DBF and I have decided we want to return this December for a few days before heading up to Vegas.
> 
> I'll be watching this thread with interest



A Small World -  I think I vaguely remember that you made a Halloween trip to DLR last year - didn't you post in the Halloween thread at least once?  I thought I remembered seeing you there.  Most of us cross over between that thread and this one at some point or another!  We DIS'ers love our holidays! 

In any case, since you've seen DLR at Halloween Time and can use that for comparison, I can tell you that the Christmas holiday season at DLR is much more detailed and extensive than Halloween.  I hope that Halloween Time becomes bigger and better when all the changes at DCA are done, but DLR treats the holiday season as a much more special time, I think.  Everything from the overall music in each land to the different styles/colors of Christmas decorations make it a much more thorough celebration than HalloweenTime.  ToonTown & A Bug's Land have their own whimsical, playful decorations, while Frontierland's Reindeer Round-Up is full of rustic, down-home holiday touches.  New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras masks are gorgeous.  All the shops, restaurants, hotels & DTD get into the spirit too - there are so many more areas covered than at HalloweenTime.

Of course, you've also experienced WDW and that is done on a much larger scale, obviously, so even though I have not been to WDW I can say that DLR does not come close to the sheer volume of holiday decor that you will see at WDW - and that's simply because DLR doesn't have as much ground to cover.  WDW has like 10 million hotels, restaurants and shops in each of those hotels, 4 parks, campgrounds, DTD and other areas to decorate.  Where DLR has 700 Christmas trees of all sizes spread around the entire resort, WDW has something like 1500 trees, from what I recall reading.

But we do have IASW Holiday at DLR, which is a happy, joyful, lively ride - even my non-Disney fanatic friend was commenting on how everything was so detailed in the changes that were made for the holiday overlay in IASW.

I think we will eventually get a Christmas party at DLR too - it could even be in the next year or two.  Now if only we could get some of those cool edible holiday displays at our 3 DLR hotels like the ones in the hotels at WDW!

What kinds of things did DLP do or have for the Christmas season?  I would imagine it would be magical, though also on a much smaller scale than WDW.  

In any case, how wonderful to be able to have the opportunity to experience WDW, DLP and now DLR during the Christmas season!!  That's something that not everyone will have the chance to do!

We're happy to have you with us in this thread and, yes, stay tuned for breaking news on this year's season as it comes in, as well as the usual photo contributions from our great DIS'ers!





tksbaskets said:


> Just logged on to post my happy news........We're booked at The Villas at the Grand Californian from January 1 - January 7!!
> 
> We are waitlisted for December 31st.  My back-up plan is to book a different hotel for 12/31.
> 
> Brett (and anyone else who'd like to help me plan our trip)- I stayed at Park Vue Inn which was right across the street.  Do you think that's my best bet for one night or is another place just a close but perhaps nicer?
> 
> So excited to be going to Disneyland with my guys and seeing ST2, WOC, LMAUA!  The new entrance for DCA should be up too shouldn't it?
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be able to report on the gradual un-Christmas timing of DL resort.
> TK



TK - Yay!  It sounds like, if you can swing finding a place on 12/31, you will have at least 2 days of the 'official' holiday season to enjoy (meaning get those rides in on Haunted Mansion Holiday before it closes).  If you can't get a place to stay on 12/31, then you will at least have 1/1/12 - one day of full holiday season activities, before the deconstruction begins!  And most likely you will have IASW Holiday open during your entire stay if DLR handles things the way they did the last couple of years. 

Even though I know DLR tends to want to officially end its seasons on Sundays - and whichever Sunday is immediately following New Year's Day - this time I still tend to think the season may officially extend to Monday, January 2, because the Rose Parade will be held on 1/2/12 and many people associate the Rose Parade with their New Year's Day activities.  The Rose Parade basically IS New Year's Day, except for the fact that it was decided many years ago by powers-that-be that it would never be held on a Sunday, and that if New Year's Day fell on a Sunday, the Rose Parade would take place on Monday.


Since HalloweenTime is going to end on a Monday this year, I suspect the holiday season will follow suit and end on Monday, 1/2/12.

It will be really interesting to see the un-decorating of DLR in your photos, TK, to see how much they get done overnight, and which lone items are left at the end of it all - like what will be the last holiday item standing?  Merchandise, maybe?



Pjimmeyer said:


> No...she actually doesn't remember asking about it.  She just had her gallbladder out last week (and is doing well now), but while she was in a lot of pain and throwing up in the hospital, out of the blue she said "I was thinking...maybe we should try late November instead of early December for the next Disney trip."  Now she doesn't remember why she said that (or even that she said it at all).
> 
> At any rate, the 11/28 trip is sounding better and better.  I think I will call Monday and see about switching things around.  We currently have a reservation for  DLH...should be no problem changing the reservation.



Pjimmeyer - I am hoping the 11/28 week will be great and not hideously crowded.  This will be my first attempt at that 'week right after Thanksgiving' too, but I am choosing it because of some friends who are supposed to be in town at that time, as well as the fact that people have said that is a good time to go for full holiday entertainment with light_er_ crowds, which makes sense because many people have to return to work and school before their Christmas breaks.

I've tried various time frames during the holiday season - I've done New Year's Eve/Day, I've done the weekend right before Christmas a few years in a row, I've done Thanksgiving weekend, I've gone right at the beginning of the season in November, I was there over the Cast Member party days last year, and this year I will be there over the Candlelight Processional weekend.  

I want to try this week-after-Thanksgiving thing to compare crowd levels and eventually I would like to actually be at DLR on Christmas Eve and Day just for the fun of it, and then my holiday visit goals will be complete!!





mvf-m11c said:


> The new DCA entrance should be ready when you get there since it is already half way done.



Bret, do you really think the DCA entrance will be totally done by the end of this year?  I know that was the original plan, but for some reason I envisioned DLR as being a little behind schedule on that.  They still have to remove the Golden Gate Bridge and totally relocate the entrance into the park, as well as re-theme that whole entry area.

I know that some of the CarsLand stuff will not be done by the time CarsLand opens next year - such as the table service restaurant.  I think I read that on the Project Tracker on MiceChat.  So I assumed that DLR was falling a little bit behind on everything else beyond the Little Mermaid ride at DCA.

I suppose this means another year of no Halloween decorations in DCA.




alphie1991 said:


> Sherry -- I too am planning on going to DLR from 11/28-12/3.  It will be DD's first trip and we are doing it to celebrate her 6th bday (even though it's in January - b/c my sister and I LOVE DL at holidays and want to go when it hopefully won't be too busy).  What kind of a rate did you get at PPH?  I've been looking at packages through AAA and Costco but am hoping for a 3rd or 4th night free, which I think they had last year during that time.  Do you think it is safe to wait to book until August or September or should I do it sooner?  Thanks.



alphie1991 - Hi!  Wow - it sounds like a few of us on this thread alone will be at DLR on 11/28 or during that overall time frame!

The rate I got for the PPH this year is one totally free night, and then $99 for each additional night.  Also, I'm getting free parking (no more Resort Fee) and some VIP seating/viewing options for parades and shows.  It's not a publicized offer.  (I booked the room for 7 nights.)  I didn't have to put down a deposit or even give them a credit card number, and I won't have to pay anything until check-in.

I know I will never, ever again get such a low rate/good offer at an onsite hotel, so I am taking advantage of it, and I even have friends coming in from Idaho to stay with me for that same reason - I told them "It ain't never gonna get any cheaper than this to stay at onsite at Disneyland so you'd better hustle out here!"  So they are even choosing their travel dates around when I am making my trip so they can get in on the offer too!

How this all came about was that last year I had a nifty $163 per night rate at the PPH due to a PIN offer which was e-mailed to me by Disney.  So I stayed onsite in December with that rate, had a wonderful DCA park view, and an overall fantastic time - it was probably one of my best DLR holiday visits to date.  I needed more time because I had to skip some things, but in general it was a wonderful trip and I could not have been happier with my PPH room.  

BUT, where everything went wrong was that I handled payment of the PPH room a little differently than I normally would have.  Ordinarily, in previous years, I would either already have the hotel room completely paid for before ever checking in, OR I would pay the required deposit prior to arriving and then pay the balance due in cash or on a debit card when I checked in at the front desk.  I would be paid in full and the only thing that would be 'held' or 'blocked' on my card is the necessary fee for incidentals, which would normally be like $50-ish.  I don't like to have to go to the front desk to check out - I like to just leave - so I like to make sure I am all paid up on or before check-in.

Last year I decided to do it differently in that I paid my required deposit - and some extra $$$ - in advance of the trip, and then I stashed the balance due for the PPH room on Disney Gift Cards.

Even though the hotel accepts gift cards as payment on hotel balances, I believe the gift cards threw everything off.  I gave the CM at the front desk the gift cards to bring my balance due to $0, and all they should have held of my money was the $50-ish incidentals deposit.  But the CM seemed to think that the gift cards would not be accepted by their system until check-out.  Still, he applied the gift cards to my account and showed me a statement where their deductions were applied and that was the end of it....or so I thought.

When I returned home from my stay I was horrified to see that the PPH had put a hold on almost $300 of my money - even though I was paid in full when I checked in.  Their system - either automatically or by CM prompting - applied the cost of one night's stay plus tax and Resort Fee, along with the incidentals, to one of my cards - without telling me!  They didn't even check with me to ask if that card was okay to use!

The bottom line is that because I was paid in full for the cost of the room at check-in - incidentals not included - I should not have had the price of one room + tax + Resort Fee held on my card.  And they should ask me which card is okay to use IF they are going to do such a thing.  They have never done that in the past when I have been paid in full at check-in.  But their system will automatically follow a certain procedure if the CM's don't hit a key or a code to reverse or stop it.  And I guess the CM I dealt with was thrown off by applying the gift cards at check-in rather than check-out and, thus, didn't enter the code to stop the holding of my money.

So, basically, because I had no clue that any money other than incidentals was being held on this card, I went along on my merry way, buying meals at Storytellers Cafe and whatever else...not realizing that I had no 'available' money to spend.

Because of the issue of when certain transactions post and when PPH releases their hold on funds, by the time I got home and discovered what had transpired, I was in danger of my DLR transactions posting on my card before PPH released the hold, leaving me overdrawn.  So I had to scrounge up cash and go running down the street to the bank - at night - to try to get money in my account to cover the amount before I was slapped with Non-Sufficient Funds and Overdraft fees.

I called PPH and explained and they admitted they screwed up.  I also sent a letter to Guest Communications and they too acknowledged it was the PPH's fault.  They were willing to pay me for whatever NSF or Overdraft fees I may have incurred if I had not run down to the bank in the dark to throw money into the ATM.  They were very accommodating.

Since I managed to avoid the horrible fees in the nick of time, DLR offered me the one free night and $99 per night rate, etc., at the PPH to "welcome me back" and offer an apology.  They have really gone above and beyond the call of duty and been extremely generous.  I never expected to 'get' anything from it other than to have bank fees paid if it had come to that.

So I cannot use the regular Reservations number to make any adjustments to my room reservations or ask questions.  I have to strictly go through a special number - the same phone number and department that celebrities, VIP's and disgruntled Resort guests with special rate offers go though to book their DLR stays.  I can e-mail any requests or modifications to the nice CM I have been speaking with.  Really, the people in the Special Activities department and the lady I dealt with at Guest Communications, as well as the people at the PPH who tried to rectify the situation when it looked like I was about to be thrust into a nightmare of fees, could not have been ANY nicer.  They have all been delightful and, as I said, I never expected or even thought about 'getting' anything from this, so this has all been a happy surprise.

I have learned my lesson, though!  When I check in on November 28, however, I will be asking the PPH CM to tell me exactly what, if anything, is being held and on which card!  If I pay them the total amount of the room up front, they should only be holding the incidentals charge.  We shall see!



Pjimmeyer said:


> Okies...went ahead and made the change.  We are now going to be at the DLH from Nov 28 - Dec 4.  Thanks for the help!



  Pjimmeyer - So you are checking out one day before I do!  Let's hope we both chose a good week to be at DLR and the crowds are not too awful!  I think that weekend of 12/3 and 12/4 will be busy because that's the Candlelight Processional (which I fully intend to attempt to get tickets for if I can finagle it), but all the days leading up to that should be okay, I think.



NewbieMouse said:


> Do people swim in the resort pools in December, or are they closed?



NewbiwMouse - I've seen people splashing around in all of the hotels' pools in December.  I guess they must keep them really warm!



summer0407 said:


> Does anyone know when the candlelight professional and cast parties were last year? I am planning to book Dec 6-10 going to the parks Wed-Fri and am hoping to miss both of these.



summer0407 - You will miss the CP.  Not sure about the CM parties.

This year the CP will be on 12/3 and 12/4, barring any sudden, unforeseen changes in schedule.  (This was confirmed by the people in Special Activities I have been dealing with for my PPH reservation.)  I planned my trip specifically so that I can be there over that weekend to try to catch the CP.  Even though the crowds will be heavier, just once in my life I would like to see it- I think it will be a beautful ceremony - and I am going to try to nab tickets when they hand them out randomly to people.  There are always no-shows, and CM's will begin to hand out CP tickets so it's a matter of getting there at the right time.  

The Cast Member parties used to always be held n the Monday and Tuesday immediately following the Candlelight Processional.  However, for some reason, last year DLR decided to have the CM parties exacty one week later than they normally would have had them.  I thought I was cleverly avoiding the CM party nights when I picked my trip dates, but when their schedule changed I was out of luck.

It was much more crowded than I expected it to be on the days of the CM parties, but I think if they had stuck to their usual schedule of being in early December, the crowds would have been lighter because reports have been that CM party days are often lighter in crowds.  Delaying the parties by a week may have made all the difference in bigger crowds.

This year, there is no word yet - even the CM's don't know - on whether the CM parties will return to their post-CP schedule or if they will once again be held one week later than normal.



NewbieMouse said:


> The processional was December 4th & 5th. Last year the cast parties were on Monday, December 13 and Tuesday December 14. From Mouse Planet's December 13th weekly update last year:
> 
> *"Cast party time at Disneyland
> 
> Disneyland closes at 6:00 p.m. both Monday and Tuesday this week for its annual cast member parties. Due to the early closure, Fantasmic will not be presented either night, and the holiday fireworks are moved up to 6:00. There is just one performance of A Christmas Fantasy Parade each day at 4:00. Disneyland's park hours and entertainment schedule return to normal on Wednesday." *
> 
> I am watching this too as I also don't want our trip to get overlapped with the early closures. I wonder if anyone has any knowledge that they are always at this time?



NewbieMouse - The CM parties have always been right after the CP.  Last year, DLR was sneaky and switched the dates to one week later than usual for some unknown reason.  There is no telling what they are doing this year.  The CM's don't have their party dates yet.

I thought I was avoiding the CM party nights when I booked my room last year.  Then they changed the dates so that they fell right during my trip.  And you know what?  It wasn't a big deal at all.  I think it seemed to me like it was going to be a big deal in advance, but when I thought about the other things I could be doing on those 2 nights I realized it was really just a minor thing.

If you only have 1 day to spend at DLR during the holidays, then, yes, you don't want to get there on a CM party night because being in Disneyland at night is magical.  But if you have multiple nights - like at least 2 nights - then use those nights when Disneyland closes early to go over into DCA, see World of Color (if that's what interests you), stroll through DTD and visit the GCH to soak in their wonderful holiday atmosphere and see the carolers, pose with Santa, listen to the guitarist, have a nice dinner, etc.

The snow will still fall on Main Street and the fireworks will still run, and the Winter Castle will light up in icicles and IASW Holiday will be aglow on CM party nights - it's just that this all happens at around 5 p.m. - 6 p.m. and it seems like it's a bit too early, even though it is getting dark by that time.


----------



## pattyduke34

Sherry:  You make everything sound so wonderful....I am also going to be there on my trip 11/28 to 12/4...I have only been one time at Christmas Time and it was when my kids were out for break and it was soooooo very busy.  Well they are out of school now so we thought all of us will go and hope it is not as busy.
I am writing down all the wonderful things you mention so that I will have a chance to just walk and absorb all the wonderful, magical expereinces this time.
Thank you for all your input,,it is really helping me plan out my trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret, do you really think the DCA entrance will be totally done by the end of this year?  I know that was the original plan, but for some reason I envisioned DLR as being a little behind schedule on that.  They still have to remove the Golden Gate Bridge and totally relocate the entrance into the park, as well as re-theme that whole entry area.
> 
> I know that some of the CarsLand stuff will not be done by the time CarsLand opens next year - such as the table service restaurant.  I think I read that on the Project Tracker on MiceChat.  So I assumed that DLR was falling a little bit behind on everything else beyond the Little Mermaid ride at DCA.
> 
> I suppose this means another year of no Halloween decorations in DCA.



I meant to say Sherry the turnstile entrance at DCA will be completed since it is almost done while Buena Vista Street will be ready until next year. I'm sorry to confuse you and TK about the DCA turnstile entrance. That would be neat if the BVS was completed at the end of the year, but it is only the turnstile entrance. 

We know the DLR says they have a date for the opening of a new land, ride, show, etc. and always push it back due to weather or problems. So I'm not assuming that all of Carsland will be ready during next year. 

I'm hoping that DCA will do some Halloween decorations this year, but with everything going on during the construction it looks like they won't have any decorations.


----------



## kswm30b

Will they have the new Soundsational parade during the holidays, or only the Christmas Parade?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kswm30b said:


> Will they have the new Soundsational parade during the holidays, or only the Christmas Parade?



When the Holiday season starts "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade will be showing all the time during the Holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> Sherry:  You make everything sound so wonderful....I am also going to be there on my trip 11/28 to 12/4...I have only been one time at Christmas Time and it was when my kids were out for break and it was soooooo very busy.  Well they are out of school now so we thought all of us will go and hope it is not as busy.
> I am writing down all the wonderful things you mention so that I will have a chance to just walk and absorb all the wonderful, magical expereinces this time.
> Thank you for all your input,,it is really helping me plan out my trip.



pattyduke34 - Thank you so much for the nice comments - I appreciate it, and I am happy if I am able to help in any way!  Fortunately we have a great group of contributors in this thread who are all more than willing to offer tips and advice based on their own experiences, and we really all help each other out and learn from each other.  It's very much a group effort.

Anyway, welcome! Wow!  It seems like there are quite a few of us just in this thread alone who are going to be at DLR during that 11/28 week.  I think I've counted 5 of us so far (out of the ones who have spoken up).

When you visited DLR during the holidays in the past (during the horribly busy time), when exactly was it?  Do you remember?  Was it between Christmas and New Year's, or in that week right before Christmas?

The holiday season at DLR has gotten more popular in general in the last couple of years - I think it's broken records and it's been confirmed that it's been the busiest holiday season in 10 years, etc.  The heavy, heavy crowds can reallllllly put a damper on soaking in the ambiance.  It is hard to absorb all the holiday magic and really be able to pay attention to the wonderful details when there are a million people at every turn.  So I can completely understand how large crowds would have interfered with your DLR holiday experience the last time you tried it.

For 3 years in a row, I went to DLR on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  In 2007, it was not _that_ bad - at least not oppressively crowded, I felt.  There were certainly lots of people milling about, but it didn't feel like it was crazy and annoying.  

In December 2008, on that same pre-Christmas weekend, I could tell that the crowds had picked up a bit - probably due to Toy Story Midway Mania opening that year.  Particularly noticeable were the crowds in DCA.  In 2007, DCA was like a vast, empty space compared to what it had become in 2008.  It was a little bit more annoying.

But by the same pre-Christmas weekend in 2009, the crowds were crazy.  Ridiculous.  Let's put it this way: if December 19, 2009, had been my first-ever experience with visiting DLR for the Christmas season...I cannot say with certainty that I would have wanted to go back for the holidays another time!  Fortunately it was just one of many holiday trips so I wasn't deterred forever.  

It was sooooo crowded - and I didn't mentally prepare for it because I wasn't used to those kinds of crowds on that particular weekend - that I couldn't even get back into New Orleans Square.  The little back alleys of NOS were jam-packed.  The line for Haunted Mansion Holiday was a _nightmare_ - no pun intended!  Main Street was clogged with people.  I felt like I had suddenly landed in at DLR post-Christmas/pre-New Year's Eve.  Every shop I wanted to poke my head into was jam-packed.  All the walkways were packed.  I couldn't even stop to get photos of what I wanted to take pictures of because there were just too many people everywhere.

That 12/2009 trip was what made me realize that I had to switch my dates for 2010 and beyond!  I knew I loved the holiday season at DLR too much to abandon it, but I would not have the patience or energy to deal with the kinds of crowds I encountered in 2009 again.  And I didn't want to miss the full swing of the season - meaning I didn't want to miss the hotels getting into the spirit and all of that - so I would have to pick dates that were earlier in December than I was used to going, but after Thanksgiving.

Last year I was at DLR from 12/12 - 12/15, and while it was more crowded than I expected on 12/12, 12/13 and 12/14, I was able to move around and go where I wanted to go without getting stuck in mobs of people.  I could take photos of what I wanted to take photos of.  I could stroll around leisurely and actually pay attention to the sights and sounds much more than I had in the past.

Having that kind of visit to DLR - where the crowds are so big that it really affects the quality of your trip and your overall enjoyment, and you feel like you can't get anythng done - is definitely something that may prevent a first-time holiday visitor from wanting to return!

So, pattyduke34,  I am very glad to see that you are taking another shot at it and making a trip during that week of 11/28!!  Let's hope that week turns out to be a lucky charm for all of us who are visiting then!  I expect that crowds will be big, but I'm just hoping they won't be so oppressive that I can't get into the back alleys of NOS!  That was just crazy business!




mvf-m11c said:


> I meant to say Sherry the turnstile entrance at DCA will be completed since it is almost done while Buena Vista Street will be ready until next year. I'm sorry to confuse you and TK about the DCA turnstile entrance. That would be neat if the BVS was completed at the end of the year, but it is only the turnstile entrance.
> 
> We know the DLR says they have a date for the opening of a new land, ride, show, etc. and always push it back due to weather or problems. So I'm not assuming that all of Carsland will be ready during next year.
> 
> I'm hoping that DCA will do some Halloween decorations this year, but with everything going on during the construction it looks like they won't have any decorations.



Bret - Okay, I see what you mean!  Yes, the actual turnstiles should be done.  The DCA entrance is going to look so weird without the Golden Gate Bridge, when that finally gets taken down, right?  I am so used to seeing it there.  

Even though I grew up going to the original Pan Pacific Auditorium as a child, either going to ice shows, attending swap meets, rummage sales or seeing movies, and that specific architecture that I'm familiar with will be cool to see at the entrance to DCA, it will still be strange to me to see a piece of my childhood 'neighborhood' at the entrance to a Disney park!!  Very surreal!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - Okay, I see what you mean!  Yes, the actual turnstiles should be done.  The DCA entrance is going to look so weird without the Golden Gate Bridge, when that finally gets taken down, right?  I am so used to seeing it there.
> 
> Even though I grew up going to the original Pan Pacific Auditorium as a child, either going to ice shows, attending swap meets, rummage sales or seeing movies, and that specific architecture that I'm familiar with will be cool to see at the entrance to DCA, it will still be strange to me to see a piece of my childhood 'neighborhood' at the entrance to a Disney park!!  Very surreal!



It will be very interesting to not see the Golden Gate Bridge anymore when we enter DCA especially during the Holiday season when it is decorated. I'm wondering when DCA will closed the main entrance and use the side entrances to access the park?

That is very neat that you went to the Pan Pacific Auditorium as a child. Then later next year, you will be able to see it when you enter DCA. This must be exciting for you to see a piece of your childhood memory at the entrance of the park.


----------



## cyclenut

Sherry E said:


> For 3 years in a row, I went to DLR on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  In 2007, it was not _that_ bad - at least not oppressively crowded, I felt.  There were certainly lots of people milling about, but it didn't feel like it was crazy and annoying.
> 
> In December 2008, on that same pre-Christmas weekend, I could tell that the crowds had picked up a bit - probably due to Toy Story Midway Mania opening that year.  Particularly noticeable were the crowds in DCA.  In 2007, DCA was like a vast, empty space compared to what it had become in 2008.  It was a little bit more annoying.
> 
> But by the same pre-Christmas weekend in 2009, the crowds were crazy.  Ridiculous.  Let's put it this way: if December 19, 2009, had been my first-ever experience with visiting DLR for the Christmas season...I cannot say with certainty that I would have wanted to go back for the holidays another time!  Fortunately it was just one of many holiday trips so I wasn't deterred forever.
> 
> It was sooooo crowded - and I didn't mentally prepare for it because I wasn't used to those kinds of crowds on that particular weekend - that I couldn't even get back into New Orleans Square.  The little back alleys of NOS were jam-packed.  The line for Haunted Mansion Holiday was a _nightmare_ - no pun intended!  Main Street was clogged with people.  I felt like I had suddenly landed in at DLR post-Christmas/pre-New Year's Eve.  Every shop I wanted to poke my head into was jam-packed.  All the walkways were packed.  I couldn't even stop to get photos of what I wanted to take pictures of because there were just too many people everywhere.
> 
> That 12/2009 trip was what made me realize that I had to switch my dates for 2010 and beyond!  I knew I loved the holiday season at DLR too much to abandon it, but I would not have the patience or energy to deal with the kinds of crowds I encountered in 2009 again.  And I didn't want to miss the full swing of the season - meaning I didn't want to miss the hotels getting into the spirit and all of that - so I would have to pick dates that were earlier in December than I was used to going, but after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Last year I was at DLR from 12/12 - 12/15, and while it was more crowded than I expected on 12/12, 12/13 and 12/14, I was able to move around and go where I wanted to go without getting stuck in mobs of people.  I could take photos of what I wanted to take photos of.  I could stroll around leisurely and actually pay attention to the sights and sounds much more than I had in the past.
> 
> Having that kind of visit to DLR - where the crowds are so big that it really affects the quality of your trip and your overall enjoyment, and you feel like you can't get anythng done - is definitely something that may prevent a first-time holiday visitor from wanting to return!
> 
> So, pattyduke34,  I am very glad to see that you are taking another shot at it and making a trip during that week of 11/28!!  Let's hope that week turns out to be a lucky charm for all of us who are visiting then!  I expect that crowds will be big, but I'm just hoping they won't be so oppressive that I can't get into the back alleys of NOS!  That was just crazy business!



I haven't read all 47 pages   of this thread and I'm sure this was mentioned at least somewhere, but during the Christmas season of 2010, there were a few days between Christmas and New Year's, where the turnstiles were closed by the fire marshall because the parks were too full.  Even CM were turned away and were unable to start their shift.  This took Disney by surprise and they were not sure how to deal with it.  They have since implemented some new procedures (next day to be more correct) to limit the disruption.  The park can "sell out" but as long as you keep your ticket or AP and have your hand stamped (usually not required for APs but recommended during these times), you can re-enter.

If you expect huge crowds then you won't be disappointed.  It is still a very magical place.  I'm really interested to see what Disney decides to do during this time period this year.  I expect they'll have some new ideas on how to better manage it by then.


----------



## pattyduke34

I went the week right after Christmas day in 2007...The parks were packed and one day we wanted to hop over to DCA and were told by the CM at the gates stamping hands that the park was at max and that we might not get back in.  It was sooo crowded that you could not move..I have been a few times in the off season and it was great.  Last year went for Halloween time and did the party....the park was great...crowds were hardly anything.  the only time then it got really packed was for the party we bought seperate tickets for....we went Oct 23 and I noticed in some of my pictures on the last day there was snow on the castle!  So that made me want to try one more time with all the holiday stuff going on...My family thinks I am crazy because I am always on here looking for tips and tricks...SO thank you to everyone


----------



## jacs1234

Sherry E said:


> *jacs1234*- I didn't want to let your post go by without commenting on it because it hits close to home, and have been meaning to get back to it but almost forgot!
> 
> First of all, my DLR trip and your DLR trip will overlap somewhat!  Currently I have 7 nights booked at the PPH, from November 28 - December 5.  I had to book the room at the (awesome) rate I got now, before it sold out, but I anticipate I will probably be cutting off a couple of nights from that block when I get it narrowed down who is going to be with me at which times.  In any case, at some point my trip will overlap with your trip and we will be there at the same time!
> 
> 
> When you say that you've only been to DLR at Christmas time and don't think you could go any other time, I completely know what you mean...and it's sad!
> 
> See, the funny thing is that, in my case, I have been to DLR at non-Christmas times and non-Halloween times - I grew up with the 'regular' Disneyland and that was it.  No second park, no Downtown Disney, there was only one hotel, there were no character meals, there were no holiday overlays for rides, there were no Fast Passes or AP's, the holiday season was nothing at all like it is now at DLR.  As a child I simply became enchanted by regular old Disneyland park, all on its own _(<< see the photo in my avatar to the left?  That was my first trip to Disneyland in 1972!_), and that was enough.  In fact, that little ol' park in and of itself was enough to get me hooked - literally plotting & scheming to get back the following year after I had just gotten home from a trip!  I would study the souvenir pictorial books every year and read each description of the rides over and over.  It became part of me, my life, my childhood, my very existence.
> 
> And yet, here I sit, 39 years after my first 'regular' Disneyland visit, and I have become SO accustomed to Christmas time trips and have fallen so in love with that time of year at DLR that I am not sure I can go at a different time now!  For the last 20 years, I've been all about the DLR holidays!  I do love HalloweenTime at DLR and I will go for that season as often as I can, but it is just not the same as the holiday season.  There is just something so joyous, magical and special about Christmas time at the Resort (including the hotels and DTD) that cannot be replicated at any other time.  I think that it starts with the basic Disneyland magic that has always been there, but it's multiplied by 10,000!  It's such a wonderful sensory overload.
> 
> I actually think I can enjoy and appreciate the holiday season at DLR, and all the work and detail that goes into it, much more now as an adult than I would have been able to if DLR had made as a big production of it when I was a kid (which they did not do).  I can see things now with a whole new perspective that I would not have had 39 years ago, or 29 years ago, etc.
> 
> If I only had a chance to do one DLR trip in a year (which is what happened last year), or, perhaps, only do one trip to DLR and not return for the next several years, it would absolutely be a Christmas time trip, without question!
> 
> To compare holidays, the way I see it is that Halloween Time is like a fun event I don't want to miss (and I hope HalloweenTime keeps getting bigger and better at DLR).  It's lively, upbeat and clever.
> 
> But Christmas time is like a feast for the senses that I can't miss - a thorough celebration of the season - full of colors, textures, sounds, scents, flavors and an overall 'mood' or intangible happy feeling in the air.  Even the Main Street vehicle drivers get into the spirit by beeping out Christmas songs on their horns as they mosey up the street!  Carolers stop at the GCH to take requests and lead the audience in rousing renditions of "Deck the Halls," with 'sing-offs' to determine which sections of the crowd can deliver the better "Fa la la la la...la la la la" on cue.  Santa jokes with female photo-takers that he "won't tell Mrs. Claus" that he is posing with them!  Everyone smiles and giggles as they are lightly dusted with 'snow' and the Winter Castle becomes aglow in icicles.
> 
> You just can't get that feeling that comes with Christmas at DLR during another time of year!  I can't wait to get back!  Who's with me?  Who else can't wait to get back to DLR for the holidays?



Make sure you wear a LGMH  I'll have to make one up.  We would love love LOVE to stay at the Grand for the whole trip but 2 rooms for 13 nights is just a little (cough cough) out of our budget.  DLH would be awesome too.  It's a dream of mine to stay there and to just come down the lift and enjoy a goofy's kitchen breakfast.

And Halloween, we don't celebrate it here.  It's just starting to take off a little, with a Halloween fair kind of thingy in my area, but there are no children knocking on doors, not at all so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything there, I'm happy to keep one commercial holiday off my list, one less holiday to spend money on and the kids don't feel like they're missing anything 
I would like to see Ghost Galaxy though and I would love to see the normal haunted mansion and it's a small world as well as the normal parade and fireworks.  I'm a bit sick of the Christmas parade and could do without watching it.

Now if that electric light parade came back, I'd go just to see that.


----------



## jacs1234

NewbieMouse said:


> Last Christmas we told our kids about a half hour before we checked into the hotel, when we stopped for lunch at the Burger King on Ball Road!



You beat me   We had to tell ours 14 hours before we left.  I don't think my kids would not ask questions when we're getting on a plane.  Now if we were Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, we'd probably get away with it.  We could tell them we were going to India or somewhere and then land the plane on Mainstreet instead.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> NewbiwMouse - I've seen people splashing around in all of the hotels' pools in December.  I guess they must keep them really warm!
> 
> NewbieMouse - The CM parties have always been right after the CP.  Last year, DLR was sneaky and switched the dates to one week later than usual for some unknown reason.  There is no telling what they are doing this year.  The CM's don't have their party dates yet.
> 
> I thought I was avoiding the CM party nights when I booked my room last year.  Then they changed the dates so that they fell right during my trip.  And you know what?  It wasn't a big deal at all.  I think it seemed to me like it was going to be a big deal in advance, but when I thought about the other things I could be doing on those 2 nights I realized it was really just a minor thing.
> 
> If you only have 1 day to spend at DLR during the holidays, then, yes, you don't want to get there on a CM party night because being in Disneyland at night is magical.  But if you have multiple nights - like at least 2 nights - then use those nights when Disneyland closes early to go over into DCA, see World of Color (if that's what interests you), stroll through DTD and visit the GCH to soak in their wonderful holiday atmosphere and see the carolers, pose with Santa, listen to the guitarist, have a nice dinner, etc.
> 
> The snow will still fall on Main Street and the fireworks will still run, and the Winter Castle will light up in icicles and IASW Holiday will be aglow on CM party nights - it's just that this all happens at around 5 p.m. - 6 p.m. and it seems like it's a bit too early, even though it is getting dark by that time.



Thank you, Sherry - I thought both parks would close early so I never considered DCA as a night time option. Here's to hoping they come out with a resort deal so we can come a day early and enjoy Tuesday's MM as well!



jacs1234 said:


> You beat me   We had to tell ours 14 hours before we left.  I don't think my kids would not ask questions when we're getting on a plane.  Now if we were Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, we'd probably get away with it.  We could tell them we were going to India or somewhere and then land the plane on Mainstreet instead.



It was tough to keep it a secret as I had planned it many months in advance, but it was a great moment for us! We were on a road trip and had been to San Fran and Vegas, so they had no idea where we were. Just another random Burger King, I think they must have thought. Now the danger is that on every vacation they're going to be thinking, "Is Disneyland just around the corner?!?"


----------



## summer0407

Thank you to everyone who replied to my question this is always such a great thread and I appreciate all the timely replies!

Sherry thanks so much for all you do for this community!


----------



## tksbaskets

I agree.  Sherry, Bret, and many other holiday-lovin' DISers help us all keep up our enthusiasm and plan for our next adventure.  

The DL trip reports sustain me between trips!  Can't believe I need to wait until 2012 to get more out of Deej!

Sherry, I was able to book a room at the Park Vue Inn for 12/31 so we'll be coming in that afternoon.  It will be interresting to find how much magic happens each night to the park decorations.  We'll be sure to visit Jack at the HMH often before 1/3!

The Rose Parade is away from DL isn't it??
TK


----------



## CandyMouse

I've got a question? Is the day after Thanksgiving and through the weekend any busier than Spring Break? We've never been around Christmas time and would love to see all the decorations. We just went the first week of April this time and it was pretty busy, but I like being in DL when all the night shows are going. We probably wouldn't be going until Nov. 2012 or 13. Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

CandyMouse said:


> I've got a question? Is the day after Thanksgiving and through the weekend any busier than Spring Break? We've never been around Christmas time and would love to see all the decorations. We just went the first week of April this time and it was pretty busy, but I like being in DL when all the night shows are going. We probably wouldn't be going until Nov. 2012 or 13. Thanks!



CandyMouse -

That's a great question - I hope that some of our Thanksgiving weekend travelers speak up and let us know.  One of my friends is planning to take his kids over that weekend as well, so I will pay close attention to any replies you may get so I can pass on the info!

Just from what I've read in various posts around the board, I see more complaints about the Spring Break crowds than the Thanksgiving weekend crowds, to be honest.  That's not to say that Thanksgiving weekend itself wouldn't be busy - it is a 4-day break, after all - but I really have a feeling that the Spring Break crowds might be more bothersome in some ways.  And there are certainly more complaints about the post-Christmas/pre-New Year's crowds than the Thanksgiving weekend crowds.

I think that going on that Thanksgiving weekend would be worth it for you because it's SUCH a magical time at DLR.  Not only for the decorations themselves, but for IASW Holiday, the Reindeer Round-Up, Santa in various places, carolers, snow on Main Street, the Winter Castle, the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the GCH's wonderful holiday atmosphere, etc.  As long as you have more than one day to spend at DLR, even with crowds you should be able to get everything done.  But I just have a feeling that the Spring Break crowds might be worse.






I'll be back a bit later to reply to the other DIS'ers who posted last night and earlier today!!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> I've tried various time frames during the holiday season - I've done New Year's Eve/Day, I've done the weekend right before Christmas a few years in a row, I've done Thanksgiving weekend, I've gone right at the beginning of the season in November, I was there over the Cast Member party days last year, and this year I will be there over the Candlelight Processional weekend.
> 
> I want to try this week-after-Thanksgiving thing to compare crowd levels and eventually I would like to actually be at DLR on Christmas Eve and Day just for the fun of it, and then my holiday visit goals will be complete!!


Sherry, I do know that you have been going to Disneyland almost forever but I don't guess I ever thought about all the different time periods you have gotten to try out! You truly have just about covered the entire holiday season! I hope the week after Thanksgiving works out to be a good one. I bet it will. I would love to be there again for Thanksgiving but I do suppose it's best to get in our trip before our APs expire and save a little money. So, maybe 2012 will be a good opportunity to meet up for Thanksgiving in the park.... unless it turns out to be the year you decide to brave Christmas Eve and Christmas Day! 

We will be on our 10th year and have tried our fair share of different dates too, from September to December. Whichever week we end up picking I figure has got to be much better than going right in the middle of summer. I love the off season! A large part of that is due to less crowds but as this here thread points out the bestest part is the allover feel of the park in full blown holiday mode. That good old Disney magic at it's best! 




Sherry E said:


> I thought I was avoiding the CM party nights when I booked my room last year.  Then they changed the dates so that they fell right during my trip.  And you know what?  It wasn't a big deal at all.  I think it seemed to me like it was going to be a big deal in advance, but when I thought about the other things I could be doing on those 2 nights I realized it was really just a minor thing.
> 
> If you only have 1 day to spend at DLR during the holidays, then, yes, you don't want to get there on a CM party night because being in Disneyland at night is magical.  But if you have multiple nights - like at least 2 nights - then use those nights when Disneyland closes early to go over into DCA, see World of Color (if that's what interests you), stroll through DTD and visit the GCH to soak in their wonderful holiday atmosphere and see the carolers, pose with Santa, listen to the guitarist, have a nice dinner, etc.
> 
> The snow will still fall on Main Street and the fireworks will still run, and the Winter Castle will light up in icicles and IASW Holiday will be aglow on CM party nights - it's just that this all happens at around 5 p.m. - 6 p.m. and it seems like it's a bit too early, even though it is getting dark by that time.


EXACTLY! I've read about so many people shying away from the days of the CP and the CM parties when in reality it's such a good time to do something else instead. In our case, we hit the park hard all day, without our usual mid day break, and popped over to see a movie one night and the second day after park hours we just rested. I know not many people have as many days to spare as we do but if I had less I think I could still manage to find something to do. There never seems to be enough time to do all the little extras and I think you have pointed out quite a few good suggestions.



jacs1234 said:


> Now if that electric light parade came back, I'd go just to see that.


I totally agree! Sure wish WDW would send back our parade!!! Oh how I would love to see it again.




I have had every intention of going back and getting caught up on this thread but I am just so far behind now that I may just have to settle for keeping up where we are at now. I was going to post some photos of our past Candlelight Processional experience but I realized the only ones I had needed to be pulled from a video. Evidently I slipped up on my picture taking during that event. Anyway, I was working on capturing some still shots from the event. However, my computer was in need of some attention so we sent it to our computer tech over the Memorial Weekend while we were out of town. Turned out to be in worse shape than I thought so it may take a while before I get around to posting those photos. First I need my computer back!!! I'm working off of a borrowed one until I get a replacement.

Anyway, we are now under 5 months til our annual trip so I really need to be hanging out on this thread more to put myself in the mood and keep up with what's going on. Hopefully I will be back soon.... and with some pictures too!


----------



## spiderdust

We're so looking forward to the trip!  I want to plan out every detail, but it's still too early for some of it.  Seeing everyone's posts is keeping the magic going for us in the meantime!


----------



## CandyMouse

Sherry E said:


> CandyMouse -
> 
> That's a great question - I hope that some of our Thanksgiving weekend travelers speak up and let us know.  One of my friends is planning to take his kids over that weekend as well, so I will pay close attention to any replies you may get so I can pass on the info!
> 
> Just from what I've read in various posts around the board, I see more complaints about the Spring Break crowds than the Thanksgiving weekend crowds, to be honest.  That's not to say that Thanksgiving weekend itself wouldn't be busy - it is a 4-day break, after all - but I really have a feeling that the Spring Break crowds might be more bothersome in some ways.  And there are certainly more complaints about the post-Christmas/pre-New Year's crowds than the Thanksgiving weekend crowds.
> 
> I think that going on that Thanksgiving weekend would be worth it for you because it's SUCH a magical time at DLR.  Not only for the decorations themselves, but for IASW Holiday, the Reindeer Round-Up, Santa in various places, carolers, snow on Main Street, the Winter Castle, the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the GCH's wonderful holiday atmosphere, etc.  As long as you have more than one day to spend at DLR, even with crowds you should be able to get everything done.  But I just have a feeling that the Spring Break crowds might be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back a bit later to reply to the other DIS'ers who posted last night and earlier today!!


 Thanks Sherry! Sounds like Thanksgiving might be a good weekend to go.


----------



## Sherry E

CandyMouse said:


> Thanks Sherry! Sounds like Thanksgiving might be a good weekend to go.



You're welcome!  Actually when Mariezp posted yesterday, I was hoping she was going to share some of her first-hand knowledge of the crowds at DLR on Thanksgiving and the days beyond, but unless I missed it I don't think she did!  I may have missed it, though (I'm getting old, after all!).


Marieeeeeeeeeeeee!  Come back to us and share your wisdom on the Thanksgiving weekend crowds!!


----------



## mariezp

You rang????? 

I do have a limited bit of info to tell because we were only there on Thanksgiving Day and not the entire weekend following. As I recall, our day in the park on the big day was not really that bad. In fact I remember actually being surprised when we headed to the ticket booth to buy our black out tickets that morning and there was no line. And, then when we lined up at Plaza Inn another surprise was when we only had about a half dozen people ahead of us in line at around 11:00-11:30. I was expecting to be in line forever!

After our turkey dinner we ended up watching the show in front of the castle for our first time and the crowd was small. From there on it seems like all the waits in line were pretty close to just a typical somewhat crowded day. I do think it got busier as the day went on but nothing so crowded as to keep us from having fun. We ended up staying somewhat late, for us, and even though it was our last night I'm very sure we would not have stayed if the place had been cram packed. We did end up leaving before closing because we were unprepared for the coldest evening we had the whole trip but were not run off by the crowd. It was busy in the usual sections, Parade routes, fireworks, Fantasmic, etc., but as always you just avoid those high traffic areas and most anyone should do just fine. So, all in all Thanksgiving Day in the park was great and I would do it again in a heartbeat! Like I already have mentioned.... maybe 2012!


----------



## jacs1234

CandyMouse said:


> I've got a question? Is the day after Thanksgiving and through the weekend any busier than Spring Break? We've never been around Christmas time and would love to see all the decorations. We just went the first week of April this time and it was pretty busy, but I like being in DL when all the night shows are going. We probably wouldn't be going until Nov. 2012 or 13. Thanks!



We're going that weekend.  I rang up GCH to talk about booking with them and mentioned I was worried about the crowds.  The cm (who was lovely) said that out of all the holidays, Thanksgiving was the least crazy. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

We arrived in 2007 on the Sunday of thanksgiving weekend.  The Sunday we did not go into the parks but downtown Disney was alive.  We went to the park everyday for the next 8 days. The monday was busier but no major lines, nothing over 20 minutes. The crowds dropped on Tuesday, with very short waits that we didn't bother with fast passes. The crowds returned late Friday which was the candlelight processional. The weekend was busier with 30 minute waits. The candlelight processional really creates a jam on main street. Cast members keep a walkway open so that you can enter/ exit by city hall, they also keep you moving so that the walkway does not get blocked by those trying to catch a glimpse. The sight is just amazing and they sound magnificent. The Monday also again saw a decrease in numbers but not as significant as the week before. The park closed early on this Monday night for a cm party, we could have gone to dca from memory but we had a plane to catch. The Christmas trees were up in the dlh and the Christmas spirit was everywhere.  We would go back this week in a heartbeat but even though we know there will be big crowds we want to be there for Christmas this year.


----------



## rentayenta

Glad I found this thread. I have a lot of reading to do. 


 Just booked the GCV for the Sun, Mon, and Tues following Thanksgiving. I'm hoping with the kids back in school the crowds might lessen. Does anyone know when the CM parties are?


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Glad I found this thread. I have a lot of reading to do.
> 
> 
> Just booked the GCV for the Sun, Mon, and Tues following Thanksgiving. I'm hoping with the kids back in school the crowds might lessen. Does anyone know when the CM parties are?



I'm glad you found us too!  Funny thing is, I had just posted over in your thread and asked you to join us here...little did I know, you had already joined us here!

If the size of the thread is too daunting at first, start with the first 3 posts on Page 1 - the Welcome, the photo Table of Contents and the Info page w/ all the links, the Q&A and holiday treat information, etc.  Those will be a good kick-off to the holiday season details and then, hopefully, if you have time you can read through some of the further pages.

Last year the CM parties took place one week later than they normally do.  Typically they occur on the Monday and Tuesday right after the Candlelight Processional (which will be Sat., 12/3 and Sun., 12/4 this year).  But last year the CM parties were delayed by one week - and we don't know why that happened or if that will be the case again this year, or if they will resume their original schedule.  But you will miss those nights, in any case, because your trip is in November.

There will be quite a few of us - just based on what has been posted in this thread alone - who will be at DLR when you are there!  That post-Thanksgiving time frame is supposed to be delightful in terms of lower crowds and full holiday experience!


----------



## specialks

So funniest thing.  After our unexpectedly crowded early Dec trip last year, my DH is so NOT into Disney.  However, we are considering a November Mexico cruise (to get my travel fix for the year).  I am thinking maybe I could swing a quick visit to DLR before or after our cruise since we will be RIGHT there.  It will definitely take my best puppy dog eyes to convince my true love that we need to see DLR...after all, I am taking a solo trip with my niece in January to run the TinkerBell 1/2 Marathon.  I feel like we need a Christmas time do-over because we were so overwhelmed with the crowds that we never even saw the snow fall!!!  So, any new info / leaks on when the Holiday season will kick off??


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you found us too!  Funny thing is, I had just posted over in your thread and asked you to join us here...little did I know, you had already joined us here!
> 
> If the size of the thread is too daunting at first, start with the first 3 posts on Page 1 - the Welcome, the photo Table of Contents and the Info page w/ all the links, the Q&A and holiday treat information, etc.  Those will be a good kick-off to the holiday season details and then, hopefully, if you have time you can read through some of the further pages.
> 
> Last year the CM parties took place one week later than they normally do.  Typically they occur on the Monday and Tuesday right after the Candlelight Processional (which will be Sat., 12/3 and Sun., 12/4 this year).  But last year the CM parties were delayed by one week - and we don't know why that happened or if that will be the case again this year, or if they will resume their original schedule.  But you will miss those nights, in any case, because your trip is in November.
> 
> There will be quite a few of us - just based on what has been posted in this thread alone - who will be at DLR when you are there!  That post-Thanksgiving time frame is supposed to be delightful in terms of lower crowds and full holiday experience!





Hopefully we won't run into CP or the CM parties.


I just told DH I booked the GCV after Thanksgiving _just in case_ and he started laughing. He said: if you booked, we're going, we've had this conversation for 14 years (married 18, oldest DD is 14).  Gawd, I love that man! Hope my wait-list comes thru for the last 2 nights but if not, I'll can always book the DLH with points or try for the DVC cash discount at the GCV. But between us, 3 days would suit me fine but I'd never tell him that.  

I'll keep my eye open for meets Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> So funniest thing.  After our unexpectedly crowded early Dec trip last year, my DH is so NOT into Disney.  However, we are considering a November Mexico cruise (to get my travel fix for the year).  I am thinking maybe I could swing a quick visit to DLR before or after our cruise since we will be RIGHT there.  It will definitely take my best puppy dog eyes to convince my true love that we need to see DLR...after all, I am taking a solo trip with my niece in January to run the TinkerBell 1/2 Marathon.  I feel like we need a Christmas time do-over because we were so overwhelmed with the crowds that we never even saw the snow fall!!!  So, any new info / leaks on when the Holiday season will kick off??



specialks - I hope you get a Christmas do-over!  I think you bring up an interesting point about crowds which I wanted to comment on, but let me answer your question first.

So far, we are all still assuming - just based on the last 2 holiday seasons' start dates - that the official start date will be 11/11/11.  It could be 11/18/11.  I don't think it would be any later than 11/18.  Some people are okay with going before the season "officially" begins because they only want to see a few decorations and that's it...but if you want IASW Holiday, the parade, the nighttime Winter Castle, and, in your case, especially, the snowfall on Main Street, you want to be there on the day of or after the season officially begins because none of that stuff will be happening until that date.  If you want to be there when the entire Resort is decked out and in full swing - meaning all of the merriment at the GCH and the other 2 hotels and DTD - you'd have to go right after Thanksgiving, because that's when all of that kicks in.

Anyway, you mentioned the unexpected crowds in early December last year.  I can't recall what your dates were, but I seem to think they were not too far away from mine.  I was there from December 12-15.  Weren't your dates right around that time?  Or am I losing my mind?

I noticed that the first 3 days of my trip were much, much busier than I expected, especially considering that the trip began on a Sunday and the other days were early weekdays.  I didn't begin to notice a real drop in crowd levels until my last day - Wednesday, December 15.  Monday and Tuesday were Cast Member party days and everything, and yet the crowds were still heavy during the day.  I had heard that crowds on CM party days were not bad, but I didn't find that to be the case.  I thought they were pretty substantial.

I think what you said about not being able to do certain things due to the crowds and your DH's subsequent feeling about going back is important to note!  Even though we always tell people on here to prepare for crowds, expect the worst so that it won't seem so bad when you get there, plan, plan, plan, make lists, etc., the bottom line is that there are certain time frames in which extremely heavy crowds are generally not expected, or there will be times when crowds catch us ALL off guard.  There are times when everyone is back at work and school and you simply don't expect to see huge crowds everywhere you go.

Or, like in my case in 2009, when I went to DLR on the same exact weekend (pre-Christmas) that I had gone in 2007 and 2008, I was not expecting enormous crowds because the crowds had not been as enormous for the previous 2 years!  I was taken aback by how large the crowds were, and, frankly, I just was so bothered by it all that I felt my overall trip was affected because I couldn't get in the full swing and do the things I wanted to do.  I had fun anyway, of course, but I couldn't even get back into the alley ways of NOS because they were jam-packed with people!  Running into crowds when you don't expect them can really, really affect your mood and your motivation to want to get things done.  So I can totally empathize with you!

I must say that last year's multi-day trip was better for me than my trip in 2009 - it a different time in December and more time to do what I wanted to do - but still, I was not expecting such large crowds on 12/12 - 12/14.

So as much as we all advise everyone to plan and prepare and expect and all of that, sometimes the crowds will just catch you off guard anyway and you are thrown for a loop.  And different people will handle it in different ways - some people will not view the crowds as being that bad, and other people will find them to be very bad.


----------



## specialks

Sherry E said:


> specialks - I hope you get a Christmas do-over!



Me too!



Sherry E said:


> So far, we are all still assuming - just based on the last 2 holiday seasons' start dates - that the official start date will be 11/11/11.  It could be 11/18/11.  I don't think it would be any later than 11/18.  Some people are okay with going before the season "officially" begins because they only want to see a few decorations and that's it...but if you want IASW Holiday, the parade, the nighttime Winter Castle, and, in your case, especially, the snowfall on Main Street, you want to be there on the day of or after the season officially begins because none of that stuff will be happening until that date.  If you want to be there when the entire Resort is decked out and in full swing - meaning all of the merriment at the GCH and the other 2 hotels and DTD - you'd have to go right after Thanksgiving, because that's when all of that kicks in.


The resort decor doesn't matter so much.  We just want to maybe catch the fireworks & snowfall.  Also, I would like to ride IASW at night.



Sherry E said:


> Anyway, you mentioned the unexpected crowds in early December last year.  I can't recall what your dates were, but I seem to think they were not too far away from mine.  I was there from December 12-15.  Weren't your dates right around that time?  Or am I losing my mind?



Yep, we were there Dec 7-14.



Sherry E said:


> I think what you said about not being able to do certain things due to the crowds and your DH's subsequent feeling about going back is important to note!  Even though we always tell people on here to prepare for crowds, expect the worst so that it won't seem so bad when you get there, plan, plan, plan, make lists, etc., the bottom line is that there are certain time frames in which extremely heavy crowds are generally not expected, or there will be times when crowds catch us ALL off guard.  There are times when everyone is back at work and school and you simply don't expect to see huge crowds everywhere you go.
> 
> Or, like in my case in 2009, when I went to DLR on the same exact weekend (pre-Christmas) that I had gone in 2007 and 2008, I was not expecting enormous crowds because the crowds had not been as enormous for the previous 2 years!  I was taken aback by how large the crowds were, and, frankly, I just was so bothered by it all that I felt my overall trip was affected because I couldn't get in the full swing and do the things I wanted to do.  I had fun anyway, of course, but I couldn't even get back into the alley ways of NOS because they were jam-packed with people! *Running into crowds when you don't expect them can really, really affect your mood and your motivation to want to get things done.*  So I can totally empathize with you!



Exactly!  Really threw us off and I hate it that we let it get to us and lost the magic!!!



Sherry E said:


> So as much as we all advise everyone to plan and prepare and expect and all of that, sometimes the crowds will just catch you off guard anyway and you are thrown for a loop.  And different people will handle it in different ways - some people will not view the crowds as being that bad, and other people will find them to be very bad.



Yep, we are not good crowd people and we just couldn't turn our attitudes around fast enough to be able to enjoy the trip as much as previous Sept trips.


----------



## CandyMouse

jacs1234 said:


> We're going that weekend.  I rang up GCH to talk about booking with them and mentioned I was worried about the crowds.  The cm (who was lovely) said that out of all the holidays, Thanksgiving was the least crazy.
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thank-you that does help, I think Thanksgiving is going to be my goal for our next trip! I've only been to Disneyland in the summer and spring break, so it doesn't sound any worse on crowds. Also thanks Marie for your Thanksgiving day reply! Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Sherry E

A couple of things, which are not _really_ holiday related, but, at the same time, _sort of_ are....

1.  I am guessing that many of you are following other breaking news on this board and have heard that the ticket and AP prices are going up in 2 days - on June 12.  There is a blog about it on the Disney Parks Blog.  

The fact that the prices are going up is not shocking.  And, to me, the fact that the Premium AP's will fall just shy of $500 is not shocking (although it's painful!) because there is so much work going on at DLR that a lofty price hike was inevitable.  

But, what surprised me is that the ticket prices are going up in 2 days!  In 2007, the prices went up in September, over HalloweenTime's opening weekend.  In 2008, 2009 and 2010, the prices went up in early August (or was 2010 a July increase?).  Now they are going up in June - right in time for the peak summer season!

So...if there is anyone out there who is planning on making a trip to DLR during the holidays and who was holding out on ordering your tickets or AP's online because you were waiting for a deal of some kind, I would order the tickets now, before Sunday!!  Or if you have several tickets to get and can't get them all at once due to finances, at least order one or two of them now to save some money!  The e-tickets will be good until December 31, so you don't have to worry about them expiring.


And...


2.  The other breaking news on the DLR forum this week is that ElecTRONica will be continuing at DCA into Spring of 2012.

Now, ElecTRONica is a polarizing subject - some people absolutely love it and others think it has no place in a Disney park.  Whether or not I, personally, am interested in seeing ElecTRONica is beside the point.

The thing that bothers me about the continuation of this event is that it directly impacts both the Halloween season decor/entertainment (no Halloween music playing) and the Christmas season decor/entertainment at DLR (Hollywood Backlot, in particular).  Although I don't think ElecTRONica will continue once the 1920's Los Angeles theme is in full swing at DCA, it's there now.

ElecTRONica's mere existence has contributed largely to the removal of any traces of Halloween decor, leaving DCA virtually uninvolved in the Halloween season altogether.  A couple of CM's have even told me as much - that due to ElecTRONica, Disney felt that any sort of Halloween celebration in DCA would clash - it wouldn't fit.  So Halloween will again be non-existent in DCA.

And because of ElecTRONica, all the holiday decorations that used to adorn the street in the Hollywood area of DCA will not be there - no candy cane garland, no bell garland, etc.  No wreaths hanging from the elephants at the entrance to the area.

DCA will not have its familiar candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters this year, and the Golden Gate Bridge will either be deconstructed by the holiday season or it will probably be lacking any holiday decor. And the fact that ElecTRONica is continuing means that, once again, there will be no decor in the Hollywood Backlot.  

So....will there be ANY Christmas decorations at all in DCA?  Well, hopefully A Bug's Land will still have its giant ornaments and hopefully Santa will still take his post by the tree over in the Paradise Pier area, but the decor in DCA is minimal compared to DL to begin with.  I'm not sure there will be much else.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> So...if there is anyone out there who is planning on making a trip to DLR during the holidays and who was holding out on ordering your tickets or AP's online because you were waiting for a deal of some kind, I would order the tickets now, before Sunday!!  Or if you have several tickets to get and can't get them all at once due to finances, at least order one or two of them now to save some money!  The e-tickets will be good until December 31, so you don't have to worry about them expiring.



I am running the math on all of this today for this very reason, Sherry! 

Does anyone remember what the hotel deal was last fall? I'm debating an AP purchase to get the discount on the GCH and am trying to work out what would be best... If the deal could be 30% off anyway and that's as high as the AP discount gets, I might hold off, or get tickets instead of an AP for me and tickets for everyone else. So much to think about in such a short time!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I am running the math on all of this today for this very reason, Sherry!
> 
> Does anyone remember what the hotel deal was last fall? I'm debating an AP purchase to get the discount on the GCH and am trying to work out what would be best... If the deal could be 30% off anyway and that's as high as the AP discount gets, I might hold off, or get tickets instead of an AP for me and tickets for everyone else. So much to think about in such a short time!



You're right!  So much to think about in a short time!  I don't think anyone anticipated ticket prices going up in June, given the past few years' August pattern.  In fact, in 2007 the prices went up in mid-September!  I would guess that people are now trying to quickly crunch numbers to find out if it's possible to at least get some of their tickets before the increase tomorrow.

I'n the process of trying to let my out of state friends know about this price hike (because they are planning DLR trips this year)!:, I feel like I am warning them with the same urgency that I would use if they were about to get run over by a train!   I feel like saying, "Run!  Save yourself!  Quickly!  Order your tickets before it's too late!  Hurry!"



Let's see...the hotel deals last year....Well, first you should know that the good AP hotel rates for December may not come out until November.  Be prepared for that, just in case.  They used to come out around 3 months before December, but last year I checked the AP hotel calendar repeatedly all the way up until mid-late November and there were no good rates appearing for December.  The only AP prices showing were the standard 10% off prices.  I finally gave up on checking,and I stuck with the PIN code rate I had.

My guess is that DLR is now holding off on releasing rooms to AP holders at the really great rates until close to the last minute because they are trying to get more room bookings at the regular rack rates.  The more people who visit DLR, they probably assume there are more chances of people being willing to pay top dollar for those hotels, or pay for rooms at lesser discounts.  Sometimes they will still put good AP rates out 3 months in advance for other months, but for times like October and December - Halloween Time and Christmas time - DLR holds out on the good rates.  Or at least that is what I noticed last year and in 2009.  Maybe this year will be different, but who knows?

If I'm not mistaken, I think the AP rates are generally about 30-35% off regular rack rates for all 3 hotels.

I think there were deals on the GCH last year for 40% off advertised on the DLR website, but those did not extend into December at all.  I think they reduced the discount to 30-35% after the initial promo ended.





You could try the "Saved Offers" trick that I have been recommending to people and see what happens - it can't hurt.  That's where you create a MyDisneyland account on the DLR website, plug in your travel dates for the hotel you want at the current price they are showing for those dates, and Save the offer that comes up, using the Save tab at the bottom of each offer.  It will save to your MyDisneyland account.  

Leave the Saved Offer there in your account, and don't book anything or pay for anything.  After a while, when DLR sees that you are NOT booking at their crazy prices, they will most likely offer you a better rate.  It worked for me last year, and it worked for several other DIS'ers last year and this year.  I suggested the Saved Offers trick to someone and they got a PIN code for the GCH that was 40% off, and they were able to use it for their holiday trip!!

Another DIS'er just got a PIN code by doing Saved Offers a few days ago, and was offered a rate for the GCH that was $247, I think, and it extended into mid-December.  That's probably about 35% off, maybe 40%.  The PPH rate involved in that PIN was $163 (which is what I had last year, and that's 35% off the PPH rates).  I forget what the DLH rate was.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Thank you, Sherry! Lots to think about. I saw that PIN code offer on another thread - how I covet that rate! I have two saved offers - one for a GCH package and one for hotel room only - crossing my fingers I will get a pin code. 

My big debate today is do I (2) buy an AP with the assumption that I could get a 30% discount, and tickets for everyone else before the price goes up tomorrow, (b) Buy tickets for all of us today, and hope that some sort of hotel deal will be released in the fall that makes the GCH cheaper than $415 per night. If not, I guess I'd just keep my PVI or BWPPI reservation. 

The risk of buying the AP is that a significant enough discount doesn't come up for us to stay at the GCH. Then I'd be the only one without a MM, as the others would have hoppers and we'd have no hotel key to get in early.  What do you think the chances of a decent non-AP deal is to come up at the GCH? Option B is the least risky. 

Either way, something needs to be purchased today for sure.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you, Sherry! Lots to think about. I saw that PIN code offer on another thread - how I covet that rate! I have two saved offers - one for a GCH package and one for hotel room only - crossing my fingers I will get a pin code.
> 
> My big debate today is do I (2) buy an AP with the assumption that I could get a 30% discount, and tickets for everyone else before the price goes up tomorrow, (b) Buy tickets for all of us today, and hope that some sort of hotel deal will be released in the fall that makes the GCH cheaper than $415 per night. If not, I guess I'd just keep my PVI or BWPPI reservation.
> 
> The risk of buying the AP is that a significant enough discount doesn't come up for us to stay at the GCH. Then I'd be the only one without a MM, as the others would have hoppers and we'd have no hotel key to get in early.  What do you think the chances of a decent non-AP deal is to come up at the GCH? Option B is the least risky.
> 
> Either way, something needs to be purchased today for sure.



What are your trip dates again?  I know you've posted them but I can't recall.  They are mid-December-ish, right?  Earlier than the dates you went last year, as I recall. 

Well, based on your scenario and based on the unpredictable way/timing in which DLR has been handling its 'good' AP rates for the hotels - which could be anywhere from a 30-40% discount - I tend to agree with you that Option B sounds the least risky.  If MM is something that's important to you to be able to enjoy and you don't want to risk being the only one left out of MM, then I'd just go ahead and get tickets for all of you today, before those prices hike up.  Unless you just had to have the AP for the other discounts it includes, may as well skip it and just get tickets.

It's too iffy as to whether or not DLR will even release any good AP rates for the 3 hotels, and if they do, will it be in enough time for you to be able to actually take advantage of them?  As I said in my other post, last year I was checking that pesky hotel calendar all the way up until mid to late November for AP rates that would have been better than the $163 PIN code I got for the PPH - and I was looking at all 3 hotels - and nothing showed up during the time I was looking.  So if any good rates ever did come up on the AP site, it would have been at the very end of November or early December.

It's almost kind of like DLR wants to sneak those good rates in there at the 11th hour so that no one will see them!

I think if you stick with your Option B (or 2), you will probably get lucky and get a PIN code based on your 2 Saved offers.  It may take a while - I was actually shocked that the other DIS'er (usedmedia) received the PIN offers that extend into December now!  I expected DLR to not send out those offers via e-mail until the end of Summer.  So you may have to wait a month or two before they send you a better offer, but when they see you are not booking the GCH at the ridiculous current rates, I'm sure they will send you something better.  And if you didn't put any money down yet on the BWPPI or PVI, you could just book at one of those places and then switch over to GCH as soon as the good offer came in.


----------



## NewbieMouse

You're a pro, Sherry. I don't know what us Holiday DISers would do without you on here!

Our dates are December 13 - 17th. I'm not set on definitely having to do the GCH, but it would be nice, but risking getting shut out of MM would really hurt my feelings.  I think I'm  going to do option B and pray for a hotel deal. I will make sure my saved offer stays on there - I think they expire after a month so I have had to go in and re-save it.  I want that PIN code SO BAD!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Just added two more days to the start of our Christmas at Disney trip.

When speaking with reservations I asked about the meals on Christmas Day and apart from the 60 day out reservation, I was told that the hotels do offer a special holiday dining option.

I shall keep asking questions, and get to the bottom of this!

Two more days of a Disney Christmas


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> Just added two more days to the start of our Christmas at Disney trip.
> 
> When speaking with reservations I asked about the meals on Christmas Day and apart from the 60 day out reservation, I was told that the hotels do offer a special holiday dining option.
> 
> I shall keep asking questions, and get to the bottom of this!
> 
> Two more days of a Disney Christmas



Woo hoo! You added days!  So now how many days in DLR is that going to be all together?  I'm so happy for you - 2 extra days of magic!

If I keep the current 7-day reservation at the PPH for late November/early Christmas, it will be my longest stay at DLR and my longest trip to DLR, ever.  My original plan was to cut off a couple of days once I narrow down which of my friends are joining me at which times.  But even 5 nights on-property would be longer than any of my previous stays!

And I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry, when they send out PIN codes is it usually just for one of the hotels, or does it include a choice of the three hotels? I have three saved offers in there now (one for each hotel), but I really want the GCH.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Sherry, when they send out PIN codes is it usually just for one of the hotels, or does it include a choice of the three hotels? I have three saved offers in there now (one for each hotel), but I really want the GCH.



I've heard of it happening in a few ways.

When I saved the PPH offer last year, DLR sent me a specific PPH PIN code for $163.

Another DIS'er tried the same trick for the PPH last year and also got the same $163 offer.

Yet another DIS'er saved offers for both GCH and PPH, and she received a PIN code for both hotels.  BUT, her PPH PIN code was slightly higher than the $163 that the other DIS'er and I received, if I recall correctly.  Somehow it seemed like saving offers for more than one hotel increased the price on the PIN!

Another DIS'er saved a rate for the GCH only, and received a 40% discount PIN - not sure what the dollar amount was, but that's the rate they wanted.

This year, fellow DIS'er usedmedia, I think, saved offers for all 3 hotels and received the PIN for $163 at PPH, $247 at GCH and whatever the amount was for DLH.

So you may get a PIN that gives you rates for all 3 hotels!


----------



## Kauinohea

I am REALLY hoping for a pin code too  and praying that one comes my way before my Christmas dates get all taken.....oh well, if we aren't able to stay on site we still have reservations at BWPPI!


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> I am REALLY hoping for a pin code too  and praying that one comes my way before my Christmas dates get all taken.....oh well, if we aren't able to stay on site we still have reservations at BWPPI!



I hope you get one too (you, and NewbieMouse and anyone else who is hoping for one!)!  That's the key - keeping a reservation somewhere else (like BWPPI) to make sure you're covered until a PIN offer comes through.  Then you can switch over to the Disney hotel.  

I actually had no idea that the Saved Offers in our My Disneyland accounts expire after 30 days until NewbieMouse and someone else mentioned it.  I guess that when I did my Saved Offers trick last year and got my PPH PIN code, the dates I wanted to visit were only within a couple of months of when I got the PIN, so I didn't get to the 30-day point because I pretty much booked the PIN within a week or so after receiving it.  

So It's good to know about that 30-day expiration on the Saved Offers, just in case DLR doesn't send out anything within that time.  Then everyone will have to re-save!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo! You added days!  So now how many days in DLR is that going to be all together?  I'm so happy for you - 2 extra days of magic!
> 
> If I keep the current 7-day reservation at the PPH for late November/early Christmas, it will be my longest stay at DLR and my longest trip to DLR, ever.  My original plan was to cut off a couple of days once I narrow down which of my friends are joining me at which times.  But even 5 nights on-property would be longer than any of my previous stays!
> 
> And I wouldn't have it any other way!



This sounds like a wonderful trip!  I have a question about the cost of the DL tickets going up...if I purchase them and they expire on 12/31....if I arrive 12/31 and use them for 6 days am I OK?

Thanks,
TK


----------



## GrandBob

tksbaskets said:


> This sounds like a wonderful trip!  I have a question about the cost of the DL tickets going up...if I purchase them and they expire on 12/31....if I arrive 12/31 and use them for 6 days am I OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> TK



Yep!  They just need to be *activated* by 12/31.  After that (assuming you have multi-day tickets and not APs), you have 14 days to use the entrances that you have on your ticket.  Enjoy!

-Bob


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse and Kauinohea (and everyone else who "Saved" offers on the DLR website and is waiting for a PIN code) - I JUST GOT ANOTHER PIN CODE OFFER!

Actually, to be honest, the dates I plugged in were for early October - like October 7th-ish to 9th or 10th.  I was looking at possible Halloween trips (just a short one, as the Christmas trip is the big trip).  Once again, I saved the offer - for PPH only. This was just a few days ago - not long at all.

Today, I receved an e-mail with a PIN code for the PPH - $163 again, the GCH - $247, and the DLH - $180-something.  

BUT - here is the catch.  This time, the dates are very limited.  In fact, DLR is not letting me use the PIN for the dates I plugged in.  They are letting me use the PIN for something like 10/17 - 10/31, which is actually NOT when I really wanted to go. Hmmm.....

So, I am glad to say that the "Saved Offer" trick is alive and kicking and still working, even though I didn't get the specific dates I wanted in October.  I might still use it, though, if I have $$$.


----------



## Kauinohea

Sherry E said:


> NewbieMouse and Kauinohea (and everyone else who "Saved" offers on the DLR website and is waiting for a PIN code) - I JUST GOT ANOTHER PIN CODE OFFER!
> 
> Actually, to be honest, the dates I plugged in were for early October - like October 7th-ish to 9th or 10th.  I was looking at possible Halloween trips (just a short one, as the Christmas trip is the big trip).  Once again, I saved the offer - for PPH only. This was just a few days ago - not long at all.
> 
> Today, I receved an e-mail with a PIN code for the PPH - $163 again, the GCH - $247, and the DLH - $180-something.
> 
> BUT - here is the catch.  This time, the dates are very limited.  In fact, DLR is not letting me use the PIN for the dates I plugged in.  They are letting me use the PIN for something like 10/17 - 10/31, which is actually NOT when I really wanted to go. Hmmm.....
> 
> So, I am glad to say that the "Saved Offer" trick is alive and kicking and still working, even though I didn't get the specific dates I wanted in October.  I might still use it, though, if I have $$$.




OMG, there is hope!!!!  Please please please come my way PIN CODE!  Good for you Sherry....looks like there may be an extra trip in your future!


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> OMG, there is hope!!!!  Please please please come my way PIN CODE!  Good for you Sherry....looks like there may be an extra trip in your future!



I am thinking they sent me my PIN now because it's an October date I was looking at.  You and NewbieMouse were looking at dates later in the year, so perhaps DLR will wait a bit longer to see if you guys book at the crazy rates before they roll out the PIN's.  

Last year they sent me a PIN that covered the dates I wanted.  And this year they sent usedmedia a PIN that covered a couple of different blocks of dates.  So I'm not sure why I got a block of time other than the dates I plugged in this year, but I'm happy to have gotten it at all and am thrilled to see that the Saved Offers trick still works!

There is, indeed, hope for everyone!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> I am thinking they sent me my PIN now because it's an October date I was looking at.  You and NewbieMouse were looking at dates later in the year, so perhaps DLR will wait a bit longer to see if you guys book at the crazy rates before they roll out the PIN's.
> 
> Last year they sent me a PIN that covered the dates I wanted.  And this year they sent usedmedia a PIN that covered a couple of different blocks of dates.  So I'm not sure why I got a block of time other than the dates I plugged in this year, but I'm happy to have gotten it at all and am thrilled to see that the Saved Offers trick still works!
> 
> There is, indeed, hope for everyone!



Thank you, Sherry! I hope I am so lucky. Because it's just the GCH I want, I'll probably delete the DLH & PPH saved offers, and just cross my fingers that one comes through for the holiday DISers hoping to stay on site.


----------



## Kauinohea

PIN codes are only for Hotel Rooms, right?  Just want to make sure that I am not messing up by purchasing 6 day hoppers from Get Away Today at old prices....I BELIEVE that a PIN code is on its way to me...just wondering if they sometimes require you to purchase tickets and hotel to qualify for any offered discount.

Thank you in advance


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo! You added days!  So now how many days in DLR is that going to be all together?  I'm so happy for you - 2 extra days of magic!
> 
> If I keep the current 7-day reservation at the PPH for late November/early Christmas, it will be my longest stay at DLR and my longest trip to DLR, ever.  My original plan was to cut off a couple of days once I narrow down which of my friends are joining me at which times.  But even 5 nights on-property would be longer than any of my previous stays!
> 
> And I wouldn't have it any other way!



Eight days now Monday to the following Tuesday. Lots of time to do everything even with the crowds and to soak up the Christmas spirit.

I hope you get to have the whole 7 days, you deserve lots of magic after the year so far.  It's a shame we are going at the different ends of December.

We did eight days last time we were there, when you travel so far you have to make it worth it.


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Its good to see so many people excited about going at christmas time 
Noone in my real life besides DD & DH understand my disney excitement.

Can i ask for those who have been in Nov/Dec before how important are PS at this time? I plan on making them for Goofys & Minnies but we are going to be in Anaheim for 24 days. We plan on doing a few day trips but mainly at Disneyland/DCA and i have no idea what we will feel like doing then to make too many in advance. Could i call the day before and get into most places?


----------



## tksbaskets

GrandBob said:


> Yep!  They just need to be *activated* by 12/31.  After that (assuming you have multi-day tickets and not APs), you have 14 days to use the entrances that you have on your ticket.  Enjoy!
> 
> -Bob



Thanks Bob!


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> PIN codes are only for Hotel Rooms, right?  Just want to make sure that I am not messing up by purchasing 6 day hoppers from Get Away Today at old prices....I BELIEVE that a PIN code is on its way to me...just wondering if they sometimes require you to purchase tickets and hotel to qualify for any offered discount.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Kauinohea -

All the PIN codes I've gotten have been specifically for hotel rooms.  In the past, I think Disney has e-mailed out some special package offers which included tickets, of course, but they didn't have PIN codes attached and they were not as exclusive.  The actual PIN codes are for hotels only.  I think you should be okay with getting the tickets from GAT.  

And these particular 35% off PIN's being sent out in conjunction with the Saved Offers trick seem to be pretty exclusive - like they are only sent to people who save the offers and show an interest in staying onsite.  Not very many people know about them, from what CM's told me last year.  Other offers may surface through the course of the year, but they could be slightly higher rates than these PIN's.  Honestly, these PIN's are even better rates than some of the good AP rates I have seen in the past.  I think the last AP rate I used to stay onsite for the holidays was $179 per night, not $163.

Also, another interesting thing about these 'special' PIN codes from the Saved Offers trick is that you are not forced to book more than one night!  You know how some offers have a 2-night minimum?  Not this one. For example, if you decided to stay somewhere else and then end your DLR trip with one night onsite, you could do that with this PIN as it can be used for only 1 night, too (and more nights, if you choose)!

You can also book up to TWO rooms with this PIN code, so if you happen to be traveling with friends or family and you can't all share one room, you can book a second room at the same PIN rate!

The other different/interesting thing I noticed about the PIN I got yesterday - besides the fact that it did not include the dates I plugged in and saved (and remember, that PIN yesterday was not for the holidays but, rather, for HalloweenTiime) - is that I have to book the room by July 20th to claim the PIN.

Last year, when I used the PIN for my December trip, I don't think there was an expiration date on it in which to claim it.  It just had the usual fine print about "subject to availability of rooms."  But it didn't say, "claim by XX date."  So now I have about 5 weeks to decide if I can use the PIN they offered me for the block of October 16-31, even though those were not the dates I wanted!  Otherwise it will expire and I don't know if they will send me another one.  The PIN I got last year had bigger blocks of time.  This one I got yesterday only has about a 2-week span of time in which I can use it.

It's possible that everyone here who is waiting on a PIN code for their holiday trips may get one with an expiration date as well, but since the dates you want are for holiday trips a bit later in the year than the October dates I wanted, your expiration date may be later than July 20!


----------



## Sherry E

Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Its good to see so many people excited about going at christmas time
> Noone in my real life besides DD & DH understand my disney excitement.
> 
> Can i ask for those who have been in Nov/Dec before how important are PS at this time? I plan on making them for Goofys & Minnies but we are going to be in Anaheim for 24 days. We plan on doing a few day trips but mainly at Disneyland/DCA and i have no idea what we will feel like doing then to make too many in advance. Could i call the day before and get into most places?



Ihaveamickeymousekid - You bet we are excited about DLR at Christmas time!  There is no time that is more magical than that time at the parks!  So we all totally understand your excitement!  To be honest, I don't think any of my friends understand my excitement over the holidays at DLR either.  They enjoy it when they go.  They think it's pretty and fun.  But they don't get giddy at the thought of it months and months in advance like I do!

We've got 5 months before the holiday season starts at DLR - and we still don't know if the opening date will be 11/11/11 or 11/18/11, and if the ending date will be 1/1/12 or 1/2/12, or some other date (that's when our very own Tksbaskets will take photos of the holiday removal process as it unfolds!).  But time will fly by and the season will be here before you know it!

As to your question about making dining reservations, I will be interested in hearing what other folks say.  

In my opinion, if it's Blue Bayou you want, you should book it ahead of time.  Otherwise, since most of the restaurants allow walk-ups anyway, you could still always be seated even without a PS - just with a longer wait.  You will have many days in Anaheim, so if you can't get a good PS for one time slot, you can always try another day.

I think it will be absolutely fine to call and make PS's the day before - the worst thing that would happen is that the Dining folks tell you that a particular time slot is not available.  Then you could either take whichever time slot is available, or just do a walk-up without a reservation, or you could reschedule for another day at the time you want.  

The one place - other than character meals or Blue Bayou - that I really find a reservation to be helpful during the holiday season (but not mandatory) is Carnation Cafe.  This is simply because the darn seating is so limited at Carnation (though, according to deejdigsdis' recent chat with Oscar the Chef, plans are underway to re-expand the seating at Carnation to make it like it used to be back in the '90s - outdoor and indoor tables!).  Right now, they simply cannot accommodate a lot of diners at one time.  So the line of people waiting for tables builds up rapidly, and sometimes the wait can be long.  We once waited about 45 minutes for a table at Carnation - in December.  It's not always quite that bad, but that is one restaurant where I would try to get a PS a bit in advance if you can.


----------



## KCmike

Alright Sherry.  A few questions.  What are the chances that Christmas will be a hard ticket event like Halloween?  If they did that and we bought a one day hard ticket for the Christmas season could we upgrade to an seasonal pass that day we went in?  Or does hard ticket events not count towards an upgrade?  How did they kick people out last year at Halloween if they didn't have the hard ticket?  So many questions.


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Thanks for the reply Sherry its great to have your insight. We wont be eating at the Blue Bayou because its a little too pricy for us plus i think DD would be restless and it would just make it a bad experience for the other diners so we will be going to Cafe Orleans instead. We ate there about 3 times last trip so we know its a winner.

How busy is it likley to be at christmas time, we are there from 26 Nov - 20 Dec, i expect as it gets closer to christmas to get busier but we have only been in October and May so im not really sure of what to expect crowd wise.

I have no support on going back to Disney again except from DD and DH of course, everyone we tell cannot believe we are going back. Most tell us it is a waste of money going for a third time, that surely we have done everything it will be so boring etc etc...
I think the problem is here is Australia there are some theme parks but none of them have that Disneyland "magic" and people dont get it if they havent been there. There are a few Aussie Disers obviously who understand the appeal,  but on the whole people are not happy for us where as we are so excited.

I try to convince people how good it is but alas they are not interested 

Some people are immune from the magic too i think, my mum came with us the first trip and all she did was complain, about everything..the hotel was too noisy, the food was too expensive, the lines were too long etc... We just dont see it, we must have our disneyland googles on, we are just so happy to be there.

I love coming on here because at least i am in a world that understands me..


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Alright Sherry.  A few questions.  What are the chances that Christmas will be a hard ticket event like Halloween?  If they did that and we bought a one day hard ticket for the Christmas season could we upgrade to an seasonal pass that day we went in?  Or does hard ticket events not count towards an upgrade?  How did they kick people out last year at Halloween if they didn't have the hard ticket?  So many questions.



Hi, Mike!

Well, I think that I'm not alone on this forum (or in this thread) in thinking that the possibility of a hard ticket Christmas party at DLR is inevitable.  The Halloween parties are way too successful for them not to attempt a Christmas party too.  

The question is..._when_ will this happen?  Will it be this year?  Will it be next year when all the work in DCA is done?  And _where_ will it be?  Will DLR decide to try the first year of a Christmas party in DCA?  There has been a rumor about a future holiday version of World of Color, after all.  So having a party in DCA could mean that a holiday WoC becomes the focus.  Plus, holding such a party in DCA would be a good way to start off having a Christmas party without interrupting the usual schedule of snow, fireworks and parades that have been part of DL's holiday agenda for years and years and years.  If those things that people have come to expect suddenly became party exclusives, people would probably be ticked off.  But if a party started out in DCA, that would be sort of fresh territory and no existing holiday activities would be held hostage.

There has also been a rumor of the Candlelight Processional eventually moving over to DCA, in the next year or two.  We don't know if this will happen, BUT if it were to happen, then I think a Christmas party would almost certainly be held in DL.  That way, DLR could have a signature holiday event (the CP) in one park and a signature holiday event (the party) in the other park.

Of course, IF the inevitable Christmas party were to be held in DCA, surely it would not be this year.  Too much construction....

...Which then has me wondering if DLR may decide to have a party in DL this year to sort of detract from the fact that DCA is not very holiday-ish in the midst of all the construction.

So right now we just have to proceed as though it will be the usual holiday schedule at DLR this year until we hear otherwise.  At this point, there is no solid reason to think a party could begin in 2011.

It seems to me like someone else on the DIS mentioned that they asked a CM and found out they could upgrade their Halloween party ticket to another kind of ticket.  It wouldn't have occurred to me to do that, but I guess the dollar amount of a party ticket can just as easily be put towards a ticket of a higher level as any other ticket can, so I don't think you'd have a problem doing that.

I missed the Halloween party last year, so I cannot say first-hand what happened in DL (I plan to catch it this year), but there was a wrist band system for the party guests, and apparently CM's started checking for the wrist bands at rides, restaurants and shops after the time the non-party guests were supposed to be gone.





Ihaveamickeymousekid said:


> Thanks for the reply Sherry its great to have your insight. We wont be eating at the Blue Bayou because its a little too pricy for us plus i think DD would be restless and it would just make it a bad experience for the other diners so we will be going to Cafe Orleans instead. We ate there about 3 times last trip so we know its a winner.
> 
> How busy is it likley to be at christmas time, we are there from 26 Nov - 20 Dec, i expect as it gets closer to christmas to get busier but we have only been in October and May so im not really sure of what to expect crowd wise.
> 
> I have no support on going back to Disney again except from DD and DH of course, everyone we tell cannot believe we are going back. Most tell us it is a waste of money going for a third time, that surely we have done everything it will be so boring etc etc...
> I think the problem is here is Australia there are some theme parks but none of them have that Disneyland "magic" and people dont get it if they havent been there. There are a few Aussie Disers obviously who understand the appeal,  but on the whole people are not happy for us where as we are so excited.
> 
> I try to convince people how good it is but alas they are not interested
> 
> Some people are immune from the magic too i think, my mum came with us the first trip and all she did was complain, about everything..the hotel was too noisy, the food was too expensive, the lines were too long etc... We just dont see it, we must have our disneyland googles on, we are just so happy to be there.
> 
> I love coming on here because at least i am in a world that understands me..



Ihaveamickeymousekid - You're welcome!  I think that latter part of November (after Thanksgiving weekend) into early December will have the lowest crowds of the season.  That's why I chose my 11/28 - 12/5 dates this year - to take advantage of the lower crowds I have only heard about!

Otherwise, yes, you're right - in December, the closer it gets to Christmas, the busier it gets.  Actually, around the mid-month point in December the crowds begin to pick up and it's a steady climb after that, with the peak of crowds being between Christmas and New Year's.

So you will have a good chunk of time at DLR without really bad crowds.  I think October has gotten more popular over the last few years - I know it seemed much more crowded the last couple of times I visited for Halloween Time.  But late November/early December should be a good time, because it's in between the Thanksgiving and Christmas breaks, and many people will be back at work and school.  It may even seem less busy than October in that time frame.

I know what you mean about other amusement or theme parks lacking the same magic that Disney parks have.  It's so true!  Here in Southern California, we've got Knott's Berry Farm - which is charming in its own way, but not what I would call "magical."  We've got Universal Studios Hollywood - not magical at all, but fun.  We've got Sea World - again, fun, but not magical.  We've got Six Flags/Magic Mountain - not magical in the least bit, and is really only for hard core thrill ride lovers.  And we've got some zoos, some aquariums and a Safari Park and all that.  None of them are magical!

Disney - and especially DLR - offers a special brand of entertainment that really taps into emotions, nostalgia and childhood like no other park can.  Of course it offers fun rides, too, but there is just an overall personality or character to it that cannot be matched anywhere else.  The details at DLR are just outstanding, and that is another aspect that is not covered as much at other parks.  

So Christmas time + Disneyland = infinite magic!!

It is hard talking to people who don't share the same love of Disney and who don't understand why it's necessary to visit DLR every year - or even once every 5 years!  Usually, my friends have a great time when they go, but it's not part of their soul or part of who they are.  To them, it's just a fun place.  They don't care as much about the details and the little hidden gems around the parks.  Generally, the comments I hear most are about the prices.

For example, when I told one of my friends that DLR just raised its prices the other day, he grumbled something about how soon it will cost $1000 just to get in the gates.  People have a hard time finding magic in a place they feel is so "greedy" or that is "robbing them."

This is definitely a world that understands you!


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Glad to hear we will have a good chunk that wont be super crowded, thats great.

I do hope they have a christmas party, that would be fun for DD. We plan on going to the Halloween one when we come back next year. 

Re: ticket prices, to me its crazy cause we think the tickets are afforable and fair for all that you get, i mean rides, shows, atmosphere etc

Our Annual Passes will cost $499 (stupid me didnt realise about the price rise till it was over ) and if we go there most days of our trip plus another trip it works out to less than $20 a day in entry which is great in my mind.

Some people will complain no matter what, its never going to be good enough. 

only like 160 days to go...


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Mike!
> 
> Well, I think that I'm not alone on this forum (or in this thread) in thinking that the possibility of a hard ticket Christmas party at DLR is inevitable.  The Halloween parties are way too successful for them not to attempt a Christmas party too.
> 
> The question is..._when_ will this happen?  Will it be this year?  Will it be next year when all the work in DCA is done?  And _where_ will it be?  Will DLR decide to try the first year of a Christmas party in DCA?  There has been a rumor about a future holiday version of World of Color, after all.  So having a party in DCA could mean that a holiday WoC becomes the focus.  Plus, holding such a party in DCA would be a good way to start off having a Christmas party without interrupting the usual schedule of snow, fireworks and parades that have been part of DL's holiday agenda for years and years and years.  If those things that people have come to expect suddenly became party exclusives, people would probably be ticked off.  But if a party started out in DCA, that would be sort of fresh territory and no existing holiday activities would be held hostage.
> 
> There has also been a rumor of the Candlelight Processional eventually moving over to DCA, in the next year or two.  We don't know if this will happen, BUT if it were to happen, then I think a Christmas party would almost certainly be held in DL.  That way, DLR could have a signature holiday event (the CP) in one park and a signature holiday event (the party) in the other park.
> 
> Of course, IF the inevitable Christmas party were to be held in DCA, surely it would not be this year.  Too much construction....
> 
> ...Which then has me wondering if DLR may decide to have a party in DL this year to sort of detract from the fact that DCA is not very holiday-ish in the midst of all the construction.
> 
> So right now we just have to proceed as though it will be the usual holiday schedule at DLR this year until we hear otherwise.  At this point, there is no solid reason to think a party could begin in 2011.
> 
> It seems to me like someone else on the DIS mentioned that they asked a CM and found out they could upgrade their Halloween party ticket to another kind of ticket.  It wouldn't have occurred to me to do that, but I guess the dollar amount of a party ticket can just as easily be put towards a ticket of a higher level as any other ticket can, so I don't think you'd have a problem doing that.
> 
> I missed the Halloween party last year, so I cannot say first-hand what happened in DL (I plan to catch it this year), but there was a wrist band system for the party guests, and apparently CM's started checking for the wrist bands at rides, restaurants and shops after the time the non-party guests were supposed to be gone.
> 
> ******************
> 
> Thanks Sherry for your feedback.  I will be keeping my eyes out for any new info on Christmas.  My wife called DL last night and the operator she talked to couldn't imagine them charging for special fireworks and parades etc.  I told my wife she must not know about the HAlloween stuff
> We are in the debating phase of whether its worth it or not to take the kids this Christmas.  After our ANniversary (one day quickie to DL) trip we came back and told the kids how much fun we had.  They immediately wanted to hop the plane back to Cali.  My first wild idea was to go three times within a calendar year (Christmas this year, Summer next year, and Halloween the following) to get the most out of a cost of an annual pass.  But after studying the costs I'm not sure if thats the best deal for me.  In the summer next year we plan on driving out west so we won't have to deal with the cost of plane tickets which would considerable lighten our load and let us see other natural wonders on the way out.  I then starting thinking though that maybe three times in one calendar year might be overdoing it.  Crazy thinking right?  Next year will probably be our last Disney park for 3-4 years as we are buckling down for the kids and helping them pay for college as best as we can.  So here I am crunching the numbers and trying to figure out what is the best for us.  So much money up front for an annual pass is a big road block.  A monthly payment plan would be ideal and really help but thats not going to happen.  Next year we also want to finally (yes finally see Catalina).  I also would like to visit the Walt Disney Museum in San Fran among other things.  It would be our last hoorah for Calif for sometime.  Gotta go out with a bang for as cheap as possible.  ANyways thanks for the time and cosideration in helping with my Disney habit.  Talk to you soon.


----------



## rentayenta

How do we know what days they make the candy canes? I read the link but didn't see anything on that.

 and Ho ho ho!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my heck Sherry, your pics on page 35, post 523 make me so happy.


----------



## jernysgirl

CHRISTMAS DATES ARE UP ON THE DL WEBSITE! 

Ok, so they are really trying to mess with us, but I just happened to check to see if there was any new info, and the seasonal events link states that the Christmas dates are November 14th to January 8th. 

Let the planning begin!


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> CHRISTMAS DATES ARE UP ON THE DL WEBSITE!
> 
> Ok, so they are really trying to mess with us, but I just happened to check to see if there was any new info, and the seasonal events link states that the Christmas dates are November 14th to January 8th.
> 
> Let the planning begin!



*Kim*! 

How is it that you are always the first one to get the scoop on the season dates?  Do you have a secret 'in' with Disney?  You were the first one hot on the scoop of the Halloween dates too!  You've got some kind of magic!  Thank you thank you thank you!

Okay, now that I have said that, now I will comment on what sprang to mind right away - Um....November 14th?  A Monday??

Well, I have to admit - I said it a long time ago on this board that I was thinking DLR would not start the season on 11/11/11, just to properly observe Veterans Day without holiday hoopla.  Usually Veterans Day falls before the season start date.

I'm not sure if that IS the reason DLR is not starting it on 11/11/11, or if it's simply because they are extending the holidays to 1/8/12.  

By the way, that answers our question about what DLR was going to do, given that New Year's Day is on a Sunday this year, and they usually end the season the first Sunday after New Year's.  It looks like they are doing that.

I guess I just can't get over the season beginning on a Monday!  That is so perplexing to me!  I suppose 11/18 would have been too late, and 11/11 was too early?

Okay, well, looks like I have to update the title of this thread to include the holiday season dates!

A big thank you AGAIN to Kim/jernysgirl for being the one with the hot breaking news on dates!!



*rentayenta* - I have not forgotten to reply to you about the candy canes!  I have to look up those dates from last year!


----------



## lconn

What do you think this will mean for crowds then? We were thinking about going nov 13 for a week.


----------



## mrsmoore

jernysgirl said:


> CHRISTMAS DATES ARE UP ON THE DL WEBSITE!
> 
> Ok, so they are really trying to mess with us, but I just happened to check to see if there was any new info, and the seasonal events link states that the Christmas dates are November 14th to January 8th.
> 
> Let the planning begin!



WOOHOO!!!  

And, our latest great news, DH has a bet with FIL to loose some weight, and if he does, our room is paid for, at a Disney property!!


----------



## Sherry E

lconn said:


> What do you think this will mean for crowds then? We were thinking about going nov 13 for a week.



lconn - 

Well, this is a situation we had not thought of, because no one had any clue DLR would totally throw us for a loop and begin the season on a Monday.  Their seasons always begin on Fridays!

So, normally, I would think that the season starting on a Friday would bring out lots of people because of the novelty of it.  People always come out for the beginning of HalloweenTime and Christmas Time.  

However, now that the season is beginning on a Monday, I'm not sure if as many people would come out for the start of it.  Mondays are not as easy to swing as Fridays, I would assume.

I think there will probably be more people than expected in the parks on Monday, 11/14 and maybe even 11/15.  But other than that, I would think the week will progress as usual because it's just not as convenient of a time to get off of work and school with the Thanksgiving break looming around the corner.

I could be wrong - this Monday thing is uncharted territory!  But I hope the crowds don't suddenly surge into the parks just because the season is starting 3 days later than we expected.  It will probably be holiday business as usual at DLR.


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> *Kim*!
> 
> How is it that you are always the first one to get the scoop on the season dates?  Do you have a secret 'in' with Disney?  You were the first one hot on the scoop of the Halloween dates too!  You've got some kind of magic!  Thank you thank you thank you!



You're welcome!  And no, I don't have the inside scoop, I'm just relentless in my planning! 

And I was seriously confused about the Monday thing too. But I figured that maybe this way they were giving themselves the weekend to be able to make sure the majority of the decor was up at the season opening? And I am  also going to guess that they will be taping the Christmas parade on Sat, the 12th, since it will most likely be fully decked out by that point.... but really, who knows? 

Oh, well... I am just psyched that we have some dates finally!


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> You're welcome!  And no, I don't have the inside scoop, I'm just relentless in my planning!
> 
> And I was seriously confused about the Monday thing too. But I figured that maybe this way they were giving themselves the weekend to be able to make sure the majority of the decor was up at the season opening? And I am  also going to guess that they will be taping the Christmas parade on Sat, the 12th, since it will most likely be fully decked out by that point.... but really, who knows?
> 
> Oh, well... I am just psyched that we have some dates finally!



Exactly.  It's always good to have dates, no matter what the dates may be!  This is actually a tad earlier than the dates were released last year (which was in July), so again, DLR is coming forth with early date announcements like they did for HalloweenTime this year.

Even though I wondered how they were going to handle the season ending date with 1/1/12 being on a Sunday, I kind of expected them to maybe extend it by a couple of days, perhaps ending it on Tuesday, 1/3/12 or maybe 1/6 or something.  I am actually kind of shocked that they are committing to go a full extra week until the 8th!

This means Tksbaskets will pretty much have a full holiday season trip and not just a day or two!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Happy to hear the dates! I just hope they have a LITTLE something at DCA for the holidays, whether it be a special WOC or something else. It's just been missing a little bit of the spirit.


----------



## Sherry E

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Happy to hear the dates! I just hope they have a LITTLE something at DCA for the holidays, whether it be a special WOC or something else. It's just been missing a little bit of the spirit.



Yep.  This year is going to be really interesting in terms of DCA and its holiday touches.  We may not get much more than a big Christmas tree and the decorations in A Bug's Land with all of this construction happening.

We won't have the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters in the front.  We most likely won't have the decorations on the Golden Gate Bridge.  All of the Hollywood Backlot-area decorations that used to be there prior to last year will not return this year as long as ElecTRONica is there (no wreaths hanging from the elephants at the entrance, no garland bells and garland candy canes along the street, etc.).

This really would be a good year for them to trot out a holiday-ish version of WoC, just to, as you say, give us a little something to fill in the gaps until DCA is all finished next year and can get back in the swing of things.


----------



## KCmike

Interesting news.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## GrandBob

jernysgirl said:


> CHRISTMAS DATES ARE UP ON THE DL WEBSITE!
> 
> Ok, so they are really trying to mess with us, but I just happened to check to see if there was any new info, and the seasonal events link states that the Christmas dates are November 14th to January 8th.
> 
> Let the planning begin!



Already begun!  In January 

Yipee!  I got HoJo's booked at the Retro rate for 11/13 until 11/19 for a trip with DGD.  I was hoping that it would be holiday season.  Yay!  Christmas season with DGD *and* the great retro rates at HoJo's.

I wonder if HoJo's put that week on their Retro calendar expecting it to be off-season with low crowds.  And I wonder if they'll take it off their calendar now.  I just looked, and the nights of 11/13 through 11/17 are still at Retro rates.  Grab 'em while they're hot!

-Bob


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Thanks Sherry for your feedback.  I will be keeping my eyes out for any new info on Christmas.  My wife called DL last night and the operator she talked to couldn't imagine them charging for special fireworks and parades etc.  I told my wife she must not know about the HAlloween stuff
> 
> We are in the debating phase of whether its worth it or not to take the kids this Christmas.  After our ANniversary (one day quickie to DL) trip we came back and told the kids how much fun we had.  They immediately wanted to hop the plane back to Cali.  My first wild idea was to go three times within a calendar year (Christmas this year, Summer next year, and Halloween the following) to get the most out of a cost of an annual pass.  But after studying the costs I'm not sure if thats the best deal for me.  In the summer next year we plan on driving out west so we won't have to deal with the cost of plane tickets which would considerable lighten our load and let us see other natural wonders on the way out.  I then starting thinking though that maybe three times in one calendar year might be overdoing it.  Crazy thinking right?  Next year will probably be our last Disney park for 3-4 years as we are buckling down for the kids and helping them pay for college as best as we can.  So here I am crunching the numbers and trying to figure out what is the best for us.  So much money up front for an annual pass is a big road block.  A monthly payment plan would be ideal and really help but thats not going to happen.  Next year we also want to finally (yes finally see Catalina).  I also would like to visit the Walt Disney Museum in San Fran among other things.  It would be our last hoorah for Calif for sometime.  Gotta go out with a bang for as cheap as possible.  ANyways thanks for the time and cosideration in helping with my Disney habit.  Talk to you soon.




*Mike *-   I was laughing at your comment about Halloween!  You are so correct - DLR will certainly charge for special fireworks and parades!  See, with the Halloween Screams fireworks, those had only been shown to the general public for one year, so it wasn't like it was a longstanding Halloween tradition that was suddenly becoming a paid party exclusive.

But the holiday season party - IF and when there is one - will be much trickier to handle IF they do it in DL because the fireworks, parade and snow have been long, long, longstanding traditions.  To have any of those things suddenly taken away and made paid exclusives would be very controversial, I think....which is why having a party in DCA at first would make more sense, unless DLR adds in something new to the holiday agenda just for a party!

I'm so glad to hear that Catalina is on the agenda for next year!  I don't know when exactly you would be getting there, but remember that Catalina Express is having their 'get a free round trip boat ticket on your birthday' deal through the end of April 2012 (it's like the Disney 'get in free on your birthday' deal from 2 years ago).  Just in case anyone's birthday happens to fall during the time of your big trip, you may be able to take advantage of that deal!

You've got a lot of thinking and numbers crunching to do.  It sounds like your trip to California will be wonderful, full of so many great experiences.  The Walt Disney Family Museum, I've heard, is just amazing.

On the one hand I can see how 3 times at DLR over the year may be excessive, especially with the ghastly prices of the AP's.  On the other hand, I can see why it's good to really think it through, as you could be away from all Disney parks for 3 - 4 years and getting in a few trips before stepping away from it would be a nice way to go out with a bang.  It will be very exciting and interesting to see how DCA takes shape next year as the final pieces of the transformation puzzle fall into place.

I wish you luck with planning!  I am guessing the DLR holiday season start date of 11/14 this year may have thrown your plan off course a bit?




rentayenta said:


> How do we know what days they make the candy canes? I read the link but didn't see anything on that.
> 
> and Ho ho ho!




*rentayenta* - Sorry it took me so long to reply.

The MousePlanet piece with the 2010 Candy Cane Dates for last year (I posted the link on the first page, post #3) seems to have been posted on 11/18/10.

Similarly, the blog about the Candy Canes with dates from 
The Disney Food Blog posted on 11/23 last year.  

I am guessing that the full schedule probably came out officially a few days after the holiday season began, which last year was 11/12/10.  And MousePlanet picked up on it for their 11/18 article.

I remember there were some eager people waiting and waiting for those darn candy cane dates to be released last year and it was taking forever to find out.  

The candy kitchen phone number that I posted on the first page is supposed to be updated after each season ends.  So at the end of the Summer season the candy kitchen number should have been updated with the HalloweenTime information, and at the end of HalloweenTime they should update it with holiday stuff.  So the candy cane date announcements should either be right at the beginning of September, at the earliest, or right after HalloweenTime ends, in early November.  Sometimes they run behind schedule in making the changes to the recording on the candy kitchen hotline!

If I recall correctly, one of our DIS'ers - lapdwife - was checking the Candy Palace on Main Street for candy cane dates on the second day of the season, and she didn't see more than one or two dates at that time.  The rest of the dates were revealed as November progressed!

So if the candy kitchen doesn't update their phone line with new info in time for the holiday season start date of 11/14 this year, most likely the dates will be released a few days after that.





rentayenta said:


> Oh my heck Sherry, your pics on page 35, post 523 make me so happy.



*rentayenta* - Thank you so much! 

I couldn't recall which photos I had posted, so I had to go back and look after you posted!  When I got to that page, I recalled all the trouble I was having with my stupid PC at that point - especially on Photobucket - just trying to copy the links to the pictures in post 523 and in post 525 or whatever the next one is, so I could paste them here in a post.  

I'm glad you like them!  They make me pretty happy, too!  Then again, this thread (and its predecessor) has always been a pretty wonderful thread full of wonderful photos from everyone, so it's easy to be happy!


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> Already begun!  In January
> 
> Yipee!  I got HoJo's booked at the Retro rate for 11/13 until 11/19 for a trip with DGD.  I was hoping that it would be holiday season.  Yay!  Christmas season with DGD *and* the great retro rates at HoJo's.
> 
> I wonder if HoJo's put that week on their Retro calendar expecting it to be off-season with low crowds.  And I wonder if they'll take it off their calendar now.  I just looked, and the nights of 11/13 through 11/17 are still at Retro rates.  Grab 'em while they're hot!
> 
> -Bob



It's funny, Bob - as soon as Kim/jernysgirl posted the dates, you were the first DIS'er I thought of!, because we have been wondering and wondering if the date would be 11/11 or 11/18, and it was going to affect your plans if the season did not begin until 11/18.  

I must admit I never expect 11/14 to be the start date, but I'm so glad that you will still get a full holiday season trip and that you are covered in the HoJo's dates.  As you say, everyone grab 'em while they are hot!  HoJo's may not have realized that DLR posted its holiday dates yet, and those Retro rates could change overnight!


----------



## mvf-m11c

jernysgirl said:


> CHRISTMAS DATES ARE UP ON THE DL WEBSITE!
> 
> Ok, so they are really trying to mess with us, but I just happened to check to see if there was any new info, and the seasonal events link states that the Christmas dates are November 14th to January 8th.
> 
> Let the planning begin!



Thank you jernysgirl for the link. 

Finally the dates for the Holiday season have been announced and it looks like my planned dates are fine. So looks like I will have to book my annual Holiday trip to DL on 11/18 to 11/20. But it is also weird that weekend will be the first weekend of the Holiday season this year. Just as Sherry said that the Holiday season mostly starts on the 2nd week of November. I was kind of surprise to see that the opening day of the Holiday season will start on 11/14. But I am just happy that all the Holiday events will be happening during the Holiday season.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Exactly.  It's always good to have dates, no matter what the dates may be!  This is actually a tad earlier than the dates were released last year (which was in July), so again, DLR is coming forth with early date announcements like they did for HalloweenTime this year.
> 
> Even though I wondered how they were going to handle the season ending date with 1/1/12 being on a Sunday, I kind of expected them to maybe extend it by a couple of days, perhaps ending it on Tuesday, 1/3/12 or maybe 1/6 or something.  I am actually kind of shocked that they are committing to go a full extra week until the 8th!
> 
> This means Tksbaskets will pretty much have a full holiday season trip and not just a day or two!



 I was just about to post that!  We won't be waking every day to observe the un-Holiday-ing of Disneyland  

Perhaps Mickey heard of our plans and decided we needed a full dose of DL at Christmas?

Pixie dust for me for sure!

TK


----------



## Pjimmeyer

I had always kind of thought that if/when they introduce a hard-ticket party to Disneyland that they might start with less days than WDW.  WDW has 18 MVMCPs between Nov 8 and Dec 18 this year.  With this in mind (and the fact that it doesn't actually run all the way to Christmas) would it still be a big deal locally?  Just wondering.


----------



## Vala

These dates are perfect!

My room mate is coming in on the 11th and was so sad that she wasn't going to see Soundsational because of the Christmas parade.

Now I will definitely see it and she will hopefully be able to catch at least one performance on the 12th or the 13th.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for posting the holiday dates! 



Thanks Sherry for the info- looks like I've got some waiting to do. 



I hate to wish my summer away  but I cannot wait until Christmastime at the DLR!


----------



## abwdreaming

When they are making candy at the Candy Palace on Main Street do they ever let you buy the "fresh" made candy?


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> It's funny, Bob - as soon as Kim/jernysgirl posted the dates, you were the first DIS'er I thought of!, because we have been wondering and wondering if the date would be 11/11 or 11/18, and it was going to affect your plans if the season did not begin until 11/18.



Awww.  Thanks for thinking of me, Sherry!  



tksbaskets said:


> Pixie dust for me for sure!



For both of us, for sure!


----------



## FlameGirl

ETA...wrong thread. Sorry. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## KCmike

Yes Sherry I am all kinds of confused.  Southwest has seemed to throw a wrench into my plans by hiking up the airfare.  I check it daily and maybe its because of the weekend, I hope.  To pass the time...


----------



## jernysgirl

So, I kind of have a silly question......

Last year my family went to WDW the week after Thanksgiving and were there through the parade taping. They didn't realize it when they were planning, but were disappointed that the Main Street tree and swags hanging over Main Street were not up for most the time they were there (I am assuming it was to wait until after the taping of the parade). So.... since generally DLR tapes their portion of the parade prior to the opening of the official season, is the Main Street tree and everything on Main Street ready to go on opening day in November?


----------



## lconn

So, I was just looking at the hours and schedule for last year (link at the start of this thread). I'm looking at the last week of november into december....I clicked on the next month/previous month button and it showed me 2011. All that's there is the hours and fantasmic. I'm confused by the hours it's showing though compared to 2010....only open 10-6 on mon, tues, weds instead of the 9-8 that it was open last year??


----------



## Sherry E

Pjimmeyer said:


> I had always kind of thought that if/when they introduce a hard-ticket party to Disneyland that they might start with less days than WDW.  WDW has 18 MVMCPs between Nov 8 and Dec 18 this year.  With this in mind (and the fact that it doesn't actually run all the way to Christmas) would it still be a big deal locally?  Just wondering.



*Pjimmeyer* - I think that when and if a Christmas party comes to DLR, it will definitely be for fewer nights than the one at WDW.  The Halloween party at DLR doesn't have as many nights as the one at WDW, I don't think - or does it?  There are 10 Halloween party nights at DLR, so I would imagine that a Christmas party would be about the same number of nights, possibly even less than that.  And a Christmas party at DLR would probably start later in the season than the WDW party starts.

As for whether or not it would be a big deal locally, I think so.  Even though having a Christmas party in Disneyland itself would cause all kinds of backlash due to certain events suddenly becoming paid party exclusives, if they added in just one extra thing to make it enticing, I think the crowds would still go.  And if they were to have a party in DCA amd make something like a holiday version of WoC the focal point, people would definitely show up.  Basically I think people will show up for whatever Disney puts out there to the public, even at crazy prices!  I think people would love a Christmas party.





abwdreaming said:


> When they are making candy at the Candy Palace on Main Street do they ever let you buy the "fresh" made candy?



*abwdreaming* - You mean just regular candy and not candy canes?  I am not sure about that.  I have never bought a freshly made piece of candy from there, but I tend to think you may be more likely to get a totally fresh piece at Marceline's in Downtown Disney than at the Candy Palace.

Maybe someone else here knows about freshly made candy?



jernysgirl said:


> So, I kind of have a silly question......
> 
> Last year my family went to WDW the week after Thanksgiving and were there through the parade taping. They didn't realize it when they were planning, but were disappointed that the Main Street tree and swags hanging over Main Street were not up for most the time they were there (I am assuming it was to wait until after the taping of the parade). So.... since generally DLR tapes their portion of the parade prior to the opening of the official season, is the Main Street tree and everything on Main Street ready to go on opening day in November?



*Kim* - There are no silly questions.  It is tricky how Disney handles their unveiling of the holiday season in stages, so it can be confusing!

I have heard that the way WDW handles their holiday season is greatly different from what DLR does.  WDW may roll out some holiday things much earlier than DLR does in November, but WDW may not officially start their holiday season until after DLR starts theirs.  It sounded very complicated, the way it was explained to me!

Yes, the giant Main Street tree and the Mickey wreaths/garland on Main Street will be up on the official opening day of the season.  Most of the decor will actually be up before opening day, but the official start date is when you know it will be there for sure, along with the entertainment.  Everything will be up and running on that first day of the season, except for the 3 hotels' decorations and some stuff in DTD, which don't appear until after Thanksgiving ends.




lconn said:


> So, I was just looking at the hours and schedule for last year (link at the start of this thread). I'm looking at the last week of november into december....I clicked on the next month/previous month button and it showed me 2011. All that's there is the hours and fantasmic. I'm confused by the hours it's showing though compared to 2010....only open 10-6 on mon, tues, weds instead of the 9-8 that it was open last year??



*lconn* - The actual DLR schedule for 2011 has not been put out yet.  I wouldn't pay attention to whatever you found when you tried to get to next month/previous month.  The November 2011 holiday entertainment schedule will not come out until about 6 weeks prior to the start of the season, approximately.  And the December schedule will come about 6 weeks before December.  

I have got the November 2010 and December 2010 links - as you saw - on the first page of this thread.  At first, when we went into December 2010 and tried to scroll to the previous month to get November 2010, it took us to a November 2011 page.  So mvf-m11c (Bret) went in and found the specific November 2010 page so I could post the link for it in Post #3.  

I would guess that whoever manages that particular calendar (from wdwinfo.com) has not realized yet that they've got stuff showing for 2011 that has not even been announced yet!

I am fairly positive that the November/December hours and schedules for 2011 will be mostly the same, or very similar, to the ones from 2010.  The season certainly has not gotten any less popular, that's for sure, so unless DLR is planning on a Christmas party this year which would affect hours, I think everything will be pretty much the same.


----------



## lconn

Thanks, that makes me feel better! It would suck to have DL close at 6:00....it didn't make any sense anyways so I will disregard that.
Was there a schedule for the begining of december 2010?


----------



## Sherry E

lconn said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better! It would suck to have DL close at 6:00....it didn't make any sense anyways so I will disregard that.
> Was there a schedule for the begining of december 2010?



You know, the funny thing is that a while back, when I was getting ready to post the links to last year's calendars, a few of us looked and scoured the Internet for a complete December 2010 schedule - including those days leading up to where the one I posted begins - and none of us could find anything!  It's the strangest thing - it's like the first 10 days of December 2010 didn't exist on record! 

That's when PHXscuba provided her info for those few December days in the link I have on Page 1, just to fill in some of the gap.

I think that all of December was pretty much the same in terms of hours and schedules last year, meaning all of the Mondays probably had the same hours, all of the Saturdays had the same hours, all of the Thursdays were the same, etc.  There were no abnormalities in the usual patterns that I can remember which would have really disrupted things too much.  I just have no clue why none of us could find any traces of early December 2010 on the web!

Last year the Cast Member parties were held later than they normally would be held.  Typically they would occur on the Monday and Tuesday immediately following the Candlelight Processional, and the CP occurs on the first weekend of December.  But last year, however, the CM parties took place one week later than normal, on 12/13 & 12/14, and on those 2 nights Disneyland closed at 6 p.m. but DCA stayed open.  Those would be the only nights I can think of when the park would close at 6 p.m., unless they decide to have a Christmas party for paying guests.  

We don't yet know if the CM parties will occur on 12/5 and 12/6 this year (their old schedule), or if they will be on 12/12 and 12/13 (following last year's lead).  But whichever nights they happen, DL will close at 6 p.m. just for those 2 nights.  Many people then choose to stroll around the hotels (especially the GCH) or DTD or into DCA.


----------



## lconn

Thanks Sherry!

ETA: Did a search and found this site http://allthingsmouse.com/disneyland-california-adventure-december-2010-park-hours-now-available/


----------



## merrrydeath

Mostly to try and cool myself off from 100 degree heat, but also to give others a ripe appetite for Christmas at Disneyland, I thought I'd post some pictures from my trip back in December.






























































































































There shall be more!


----------



## Sherry E

Meredith! 

I thought you had disappeared from the DIS, and especially this thread, altogether!  How wonderful that not only did you remember to come back, but that you posted some fantastic photos!  Yay!  That you so much for sharing them!  I know we folks here love us some photos!  (That reminds me that I have to get the Table of Contents updated with the more recent additions!)

Oddly, out of all the ones you posted I think I liked the first one best because it reminds me of that happy, Christmas-y feeling you get when you first step into DL and see that floral Mickey area and the garland on the train station!

Are you going to do another DLR holiday trip this year, or are you skipping it?


----------



## KCmike

great shots ^^^  Making me want to go back at Christmas.


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Meredith!
> 
> I thought you had disappeared from the DIS, and especially this thread, altogether!  How wonderful that not only did you remember to come back, but that you posted some fantastic photos!  Yay!  That you so much for sharing them!  I know we folks here love us some photos!  (That reminds me that I have to get the Table of Contents updated with the more recent additions!)
> 
> Oddly, out of all the ones you posted I think I liked the first one best because it reminds me of that happy, Christmas-y feeling you get when you first step into DL and see that floral Mickey area and the garland on the train station!
> 
> Are you going to do another DLR holiday trip this year, or are you skipping it?



I did take a rather extended DIS vacation and I don't know how immersed I'm going to allow myself again  I know that I do have a lot of photos that I can add here and there though! I have given up trip reporting all together I think as I can never finish them .

I just did a small Soundsational Summer trip. My mom wants to go for her birthday in September which will be during Halloweentime. I have been making my way through the Halloween Superthread as well. I also really want to go back for the holidays again this year, before this AP expires. So we shall see. I've found that quick 2, 3 day trips are rather easy for me, so I should be able to swing that. 



KCmike said:


> great shots ^^^  Making me want to go back at Christmas.



Thanks! Me too. It's seriously hot at my house so I am trying to imagine chillier Christmas weather with hot cocoa and a churro.


----------



## Sherry E

It is very hard to commit to a TR and stick to it all the way through if life gets hectic!  I know the feeling.  When you have subscribers you feel you have to give them something to read and you don't want to lose them, but you don't want to start a TR and leave it hanging if you can't devote time to it.  And you don't want to start it and finish it 2 years later or something.  So sometimes it's better to not start it in the first place, just in case it can't be finished.  

I'm glad to hear you're going to make a HalloweenTime trip!

Does your AP expire in early December?  I remember that your holiday trip last year was early December, so that's how I guessed that!  If you happen to be there during my dates (November 28 - December 5), let me know!


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> It is very hard to commit to a TR and stick to it all the way through if life gets hectic!  I know the feeling.  When you have subscribers you feel you have to give them something to read and you don't want to lose them, but you don't want to start a TR and leave it hanging if you can't devote time to it.  And you don't want to start it and finish it 2 years later or something.  So sometimes it's better to not start it in the first place, just in case it can't be finished.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're going to make a HalloweenTime trip!
> 
> Does your AP expire in early December?  I remember that your holiday trip last year was early December, so that's how I guessed that!  If you happen to be there during my dates (November 28 - December 5), let me know!



You got it all right. So for now, I'll just stick to contributing to other people's threads.

Halloween will be cool! We'll be there September 24-28 so probably very low crowds too.

My AP does expire early December... I want to say on the 5th or 6th so I probably will be there at just the same time as you if I do make it down!


----------



## mariezp

Well since I've got a computer up and running now I thought I would pop in and add some photos from our trip in 2006 showing the Candlelight Processional since Sherry mentioned that there were none here on this thread. Well..... I managed to come up with ONE picture on my first pass through my photo files! Evidently I was so preoccupied with the CP that I did not even think to take photos! At that time I must have not hit my phase of heavy picture taking just yet! We did have a few bits and pieces of video, thanks to DH, so I decided to grab some stills from his video. Not great quality but it's about the best I can do. Looks like the rest of the event will have to remain mostly in my memory... which means I may forget the whole thing at any time! LOL! Anyway, here's some of the stills and my one lonely picture from my camera of our narrator, Mr. Andy Garcia.

I am going to point out that not only did we not take many pictures but our line of sight was very limited since we were on the front row off to the right. If I were to ever do the CP again I would absolutely be sure to sit further back so I could take in a full view of the stage. 




















































I looked back and it seems that I have not participated on the thread since page 20. How sad is that?  I really must try to do better! Since my original thought to contribute was rather limited I thought I would contribute some additional photos from our most recent trip during the holiday season.... just in case I don't make it back again any time soon.  Of course, if you want to see more you can always pop in on my trip report.... shameless plus, I know.


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to say to *lconn* yesterday - you're a genius!  I don't know how you managed to find a complete DLR calendar for December 2010, and I still have no idea why none of us were able to find a complete 12/2010 calendar when we looked a while back, but I'm so glad you dug one up!  I am going to have to copy that link and post in on the first page, in Post #3.  I've never even heard of that site, but it's a December 2010 calendar that is complete, not missing days, so until we get the calendar for 2011 it will work just fine!!  Thank you so much for finding that and sharing the link!


*Meredith* - I think those Halloween dates you chose will be loower crowds than the October crowds, actually. You may run into some crowds on your last day if people show up a couple of days early for the party (which starts on 9/30), but overall it should be a good time to go.

Right now my DLR holiday plans are in the beginning stages of chaos, to put it mildly, and I will most likely cut off a couple of nights from the trip when it gets closer to the time or when my friends and I can reach a compromise on who is showing up and when, but I will still be there sometime in that week of 11/28 - 12/5. So if you do end up making another holiday visit and it's during that time, we will have to meet up.  Actually, I think quite a few DIS'ers are going to be there during that week, but I will wait to get my own plans straightened out before trying to arrange any meet-ups!

*Marie* - Wow!  Thank you so much for digging up the CP photos, especially after having the computer troubles!  It gives me something to add into that lonely CP category of the Table of Contents!  

I was so excited to see the photos - maybe that's because this year may be my only chance to possibly experience the CP (IF I stay at DLR that long and IF I can wrestle a ticket from someone).  It truly looks like a beautiful ceremony - and I think it would really epitomize the Christmas-y feeling.  I have a feeling the CP may end up moving over into DCA, and I would kind of like to see it once in its original DLR home on Main Street before it moves.

Andy Garcia!  That's right!  Now that I see your photos, I remember that you mentioned that Andy was the narrator that year.  See, with my luck, it will end up being some narrator I have no interest in at all, or someone dislike.

While I would personally love for DLR to announce..."Bradley Cooper will be narrating this year's Candlelight Processional," or "The guy who plays Eric on 'True Blood' will be narrating this year's CP," or "David Duchovny is this year's narrator," "Jon Bon Jovi will be the CP narrator in 2011," it will more than likely be:

"Ed Asner announced as this year's Candlelight Processional narrator."

Or, "Debbie Reynolds will serve as Candlelight Processional narator."

Or, "Mickey Rooney...."

For all I know, maybe the omnipresent Betty White will throw her hat into the CP narrating ring in 2011 too!  (Although I do love her, so I might not mind that turn of events!)


Ah well...a girl can dream, can't she?


Thank you, also, for posting the other wonderful photos.  I didn't realize your last contribution was on Page 20.  I added you on the ToC but I couldn't remember which your last page was!  We definitely need photos photos photos on this thread, so I'm glad that we got a bonanza o' photos!


----------



## WDWFigment

I posted my own thread for this, but now that I see this thread, I feel like doing a face-palm. Wow, if I would have looked at the page AT ALL, I would have seen this great resource. Anyway, here's my question:

Per Holidays at http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/ Christmas (or the "Holidays" as they term the season) at Disneyland runs November 14, 2011 to January 8, 2012.

I received a Southwest.com airfare special email today that can get us out to Disneyland for less than $300 roundtrip (which is very low from Indianapolis). The problem is that we have to return by November 16th, or the one-way fare doubles (plus some) from $120 to $244.

Having dealt with Walt Disney World at the holidays, I know that these schedules are a little more fluid than the website suggests. Decorations are up "around" those dates (some before, some after), and almost inevitably stay up far past the concluding date listed.

I know Disneyland generally runs a tighter ship, so I'm wondering if anyone knows, from past experience, whether the Christmas season actually does start by the start date listed on the website. I'm not expecting every little wreath to be hung at the Grand Californian by that date, but I want to make sure at least the Castle Icicle lights and Small World Holiday are running (obviously Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up). We would be incredibly disappointed if we missed these offerings, and if there's even a small likelihood that we will, we'll just hold off on booking until we find a better option with Southwest or another airline.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Sherry E

WDWFigment said:


> I posted my own thread for this, but now that I see this thread, I feel like doing a face-palm. Wow, if I would have looked at the page AT ALL, I would have seen this great resource. Anyway, here's my question:
> 
> Per Holidays at http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/ Christmas (or the "Holidays" as they term the season) at Disneyland runs November 14, 2011 to January 8, 2012.
> 
> I received a Southwest.com airfare special email today that can get us out to Disneyland for less than $300 roundtrip (which is very low from Indianapolis). The problem is that we have to return by November 16th, or the one-way fare doubles (plus some) from $120 to $244.
> 
> Having dealt with Walt Disney World at the holidays, I know that these schedules are a little more fluid than the website suggests. Decorations are up "around" those dates (some before, some after), and almost inevitably stay up far past the concluding date listed.
> 
> I know Disneyland generally runs a tighter ship, so I'm wondering if anyone knows, from past experience, whether the Christmas season actually does start by the start date listed on the website. I'm not expecting every little wreath to be hung at the Grand Californian by that date, but I want to make sure at least the Castle Icicle lights and Small World Holiday are running (obviously Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up). We would be incredibly disappointed if we missed these offerings, and if there's even a small likelihood that we will, we'll just hold off on booking until we find a better option with Southwest or another airline.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



*WDWFigment* - Welcome!  I'm so glad you found this thread and joined us.  When you have time, be sure to peruse the first 3 posts on Page 1, where there is lots of information on the season, and then enjoy the wonderful photos throughout the thread.

Yes, the GCH will not have any of its decor before 11/14 or 11/16, unfortunately - which is too bad because the GCH holiday atmosphere is really special.  Thats a true highlight of the season, but it does not receive its decorations until right after Thanksgiving.

But if you are in the parks on 11/14, you will not miss IASW Holiday or the nighttime Winter castle!  Those will both be aglow and shining brightly throughout DL on November 14!  The Reindeer Round-Up will be open, Santa will be in at least one park if not both, the holiday parade and fireworks will begin on 11/14, snow will fall on Main Street at night, ToonTown, New Orleans Square, Main Street, Frontierland and A Bug's Land in DCA will all have their own special themed decorations and/or music, and most of the holiday treats will be on sale.  Even the Storybook Land ride will have teeny tiny decorations on the cottages!

This description below is how I recently described the holiday makeover at DLR, which maybe helps explain it a bit better - it sounds like you will be there for Phase 2, which is usually fine with most people!:






Sherry E said:


> When I thought about it the other day, the holiday transformation of DLR is really a 3-phase operation/production!
> 
> There's *Phase 1*, which is the gradual decorating of the park that begins even before HalloweenTime officially ends (like the 'snow' effect on the Castle and New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras-esque masks & beads) - decorations, treats and merchandise begin to appear around the parks at the start of November, little by little, but not to full effect.
> 
> There's *Phase 2*, which is the 'official" season opening day, and that's when the snow falls on Mains Street at night, the Winter Castle lights up in 'icicles,' IASW Holiday is running and the Reindeer Round-Up is open, etc.  ToonTown, A Bug's Land, Main Street and Frontierland are fully decorated.
> 
> And finally, there is *Phase 3*, which is immediately after Thanksgiving ends and the hotels & Downtown Disney get into the full holiday swing too, complete with carolers and Santa at the GCH, photo ops, music, etc.  Basically the entire Resort is involved in the season at this point, and not just the 2 parks.


----------



## rentayenta

This thread has so inspired me to take more photos of the little details that make Disneyland so magical.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> This thread has so inspired me to take more photos of the little details that make Disneyland so magical.



rentayenta - We do loooove us some photos of details in this thread!  Honestly, on my December trip last year, when I had my two totally solo days all to myself, with no one around, I got so many more photos of details than I ever would have if I had a group of friends with me.  

And it's no joke - I had several different people (usually puzzled men!) asking me or commenting on whatever subjects I was photographing because they didn't understand it.  One guy said, "I guess I'm just not used to seeing someone take a picture of....a plant."

I got many curious looks from people.  I was getting all up in the details, literally climbing under and around grown men to get to window displays so I could take photos of fake gingerbread cookies and houses made of candy, or random tiny trees tucked away in a corner that could qualify for our "Tree Quest"!!!  I prowled the shops, snapping random pictures of merchandise.  I spent hours at the Reindeer Round-Up.  I combed every inch of ToonTown.  I scanned the balconies and corners of NOS.  I was a woman possessed!  No stone or land was left unturned - and yet, when I left, after conquering most of DL, DTD and all 3 of the DLR hotels, I knew I had not covered enough territory in DCA!!

So...that is an area I have to return to this year - more of DCA (even though there will be fewer decorations in DCA this year).  I got lots of the Golden Gate Bridge last year and that will probably be gone this year, so I have to move further into DCA and find those holiday details!


----------



## WDWFigment

Sherry E said:


> *WDWFigment* - Welcome!  I'm so glad you found this thread and joined us.  When you have time, be sure to peruse the first 3 posts on Page 1, where there is lots of information on the season, and then enjoy the wonderful photos throughout the thread.
> 
> Yes, the GCH will not have any of its decor before 11/14 or 11/16, unfortunately - which is too bad because the GCH holiday atmosphere is really special.  Thats a true highlight of the season, but it does not receive its decorations until right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> But if you are in the parks on 11/14, you will not miss IASW Holiday or the nighttime Winter castle!  Those will both be aglow and shining brightly throughout DL on November 14!  The Reindeer Round-Up will be open, Santa will be in at least one park if not both, the holiday parade and fireworks will begin on 11/14, snow will fall on Main Street at night, ToonTown, New Orleans Square, Main Street, Frontierland and A Bug's Land in DCA will all have their own special themed decorations and/or music, and most of the holiday treats will be on sale.  Even the Storybook Land ride will have teeny tiny decorations on the cottages!
> 
> This description below is how I recently described the holiday makeover at DLR, which maybe helps explain it a bit better - it sounds like you will be there for Phase 2, which is usually fine with most people!:



Thank you so much for all of the information. I don't see any possible way we will be able to see everything at the GCH, as we can't push the trip that late. I've spent some time reading the first posts in the thread, and based on all of that, I think it's probably not pragmatic to visit for only 2 days during Phase II. I probably understated this in my post, but we are HUGE Christmas people. We normally visit Walt Disney World at Christmas-time, but this year we are trying to sneak in a trip to Disneyland, too. Our "goal" is to go to both at Christmas-time, but if we push the DLR trip beyond Thanksgiving, I'm not sure that we will still be able to do WDW (because the trips will be too close together and we can't do that with our work schedules). 

It sounds like holding out and hoping for better airfare for, say Nov 16-21, might be a better idea than doing Nov 11-16. We really want this to be a "Christmas trip," as it's our first trip to DLR during the Christmas season. We might just have to suck it up and pay more for airfare. 

I'm (sort of) a photographer, so I LOVE seeing all of the photos here. I don't know if any of you all care about Walt Disney World, but here's my album of Christmas shots I've taken there there: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombricker/sets/72157624489648186/detail/?page=4

My all-time favorite Christmas shot that I've taken is probably this: 



Merry Christmas (Eve) From Mickey & Minnie by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr 

Not Disneyland, I know, but I wanted to at least share _something_ since you helped me! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Sherry E

WDWFigment said:


> Thank you so much for all of the information. I don't see any possible way we will be able to see everything at the GCH, as we can't push the trip that late. I've spent some time reading the first posts in the thread, and based on all of that, I think it's probably not pragmatic to visit for only 2 days during Phase II. I probably understated this in my post, but we are HUGE Christmas people. We normally visit Walt Disney World at Christmas-time, but this year we are trying to sneak in a trip to Disneyland, too. Our "goal" is to go to both at Christmas-time, but if we push the DLR trip beyond Thanksgiving, I'm not sure that we will still be able to do WDW (because the trips will be too close together and we can't do that with our work schedules).
> 
> It sounds like holding out and hoping for better airfare for, say Nov 16-21, might be a better idea than doing Nov 11-16. We really want this to be a "Christmas trip," as it's our first trip to DLR during the Christmas season. We might just have to suck it up and pay more for airfare.
> 
> I'm (sort of) a photographer, so I LOVE seeing all of the photos here. I don't know if any of you all care about Walt Disney World, but here's my album of Christmas shots I've taken there there: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombricker/sets/72157624489648186/detail/?page=4
> 
> My all-time favorite Christmas shot that I've taken is probably this:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas (Eve) From Mickey & Minnie by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr
> 
> Not Disneyland, I know, but I wanted to at least share _something_ since you helped me! Thanks so much!!!



WDWFigment - Wow!  That photo is stunning!  The clarity, colors and lighting of it is just amazing.  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.  It's beautiful.

You know, sometime last year I went searching on the WDW side of the board, hoping to find a WDW Christmas 'Superthread' similar in concept to this thread, packed with millions of photos of the glorious WDW holiday season.  I found nothing!  I found one lone thread with some hotel holiday photos, and that lasted all of about 2 pages, I think, and everyone gave up on it!

I certainly care about WDW - I would love, love, love to visit WDW one day, and my preferred time would be the holiday season.  If I only can get to WDW one time in my life, I would want a Christmas trip. Like you, I am a huge Christmas person.  I think it is such a magical season in general - something about the lights, the colors, the crispness in the air, the aromas, the music, the goodies, etc., just gets to me, but the way Disney does it is special.  Because WDW is so huge and they really do it up big at all 4 parks, as well as the displays at the various hotels, I would need at least a full 2 weeks to soak it all in!  

Of course, the DLR holidays are on a smaller scale than WDW because it is a smaller Resort, and DCA will be a little bit lacking in some holiday-ness this year due to all the construction work going on (though the Bugs will still get their own unique ornaments), but basically, Disneyland is packed with holiday goodness during the Christmas season.

So I can totally understand your need to want to have a full Christmas trip, from beginning to end, and not have part of the trip in Phase 1, and the other part of the trip in Phase 2!!  From one Christmas fan to another, I totally get that. If I could not do a Phase 3 trip like I always do, it would be Phase 2 all the way or nothing!  I MUST see IASW Holiday and the Winter Castle at night on every trip.

If, by some fluke, you do end up at DLR after Thanksgiving day, I think you will really enjoy the GCH holiday ambiance and the festive decorations at the DLH.  Even the Paradise Pier Hotel has a gorgeous tree, aglow in blue-grren lights.  But if Phase 2 is the only option, you will have a wonderful time!!  There's lots to see!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> rentayenta - We do loooove us some photos of details in this thread!  Honestly, on my December trip last year, when I had my two totally solo days all to myself, with no one around, I got so many more photos of details than I ever would have if I had a group of friends with me.
> 
> And it's no joke - I had several different people (usually puzzled men!) asking me or commenting on whatever subjects I was photographing because they didn't understand it.  One guy said, "I guess I'm just not used to seeing someone take a picture of....a plant."
> 
> I got many curious looks from people.  I was getting all up in the details, literally climbing under and around grown men to get to window displays so I could take photos of fake gingerbread cookies and houses made of candy, or random tiny trees tucked away in a corner that could qualify for our "Tree Quest"!!!  I prowled the shops, snapping random pictures of merchandise.  I spent hours at the Reindeer Round-Up.  I combed every inch of ToonTown.  I scanned the balconies and corners of NOS.  I was a woman possessed!  No stone or land was left unturned - and yet, when I left, after conquering most of DL, DTD and all 3 of the DLR hotels, I knew I had not covered enough territory in DCA!!
> 
> So...that is an area I have to return to this year - more of DCA (even though there will be fewer decorations in DCA this year).  I got lots of the Golden Gate Bridge last year and that will probably be gone this year, so I have to move further into DCA and find those holiday details!





  The photos on this thread amaze me. 


Why will DCA have less decorations?


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> The photos on this thread amaze me.
> 
> 
> Why will DCA have less decorations?



No candy cane CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance to DCA.  The Golden Gate Bridge and its decor will probably be gone by year's end.  The Hollywood Backlot area will once again be void of holiday decor because of ElecTRONica (that area used to be decorated pre-ElecTRONica).

So right now - unless DCA suddenly gets some decorations where we don't expect to see any - there should just be a big Christmas tree and hopefully Santa in the PP area.  There should be giant ornaments and lights in A Bug's Land.  And there may be a wreath or two here and there, as well as some trees inside shops.  Honestly, I wish they would roll out the holiday version of TSMM this year (that's coming eventually - Mr. Potato Head already has Christmas songs and chatter pre-recorded), as well as a holiday World of Color, just to kind of fill out the seasonal offerings in DCA a bit more.  I think this would be a good year to add in something new to DCA for the season because of all the stuff that's disappearing!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> No candy cane CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance to DCA.  The Golden Gate Bridge and its decor will probably be gone by year's end.  The Hollywood Backlot area will once again be void of holiday decor because of ElecTRONica (that area used to be decorated pre-ElecTRONica).
> 
> So right now - unless DCA suddenly gets some decorations where we don't expect to see any - there should just be a big Christmas tree and hopefully Santa in the PP area.  There should be giant ornaments and lights in A Bug's Land.  And there may be a wreath or two here and there, as well as some trees inside shops.  Honestly, I wish they would roll out the holiday version of TSMM this year (that's coming eventually - Mr. Potato Head already has Christmas songs and chatter pre-recorded), as well as a holiday World of Color, just to kind of fill out the seasonal offerings in DCA a bit more.  I think this would be a good year to add in something new to DCA for the season because of all the stuff that's disappearing!




That stinks! They should dress it up as much as they do Disneyland.  A holiday WoC would be very cool too. There is so much room at and they could make it really special if they wanted too. 

Do I dare ask what ElecTRONica is? It doesn't sound like something I'd like.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> That stinks! They should dress it up as much as they do Disneyland.  A holiday WoC would be very cool too. There is so much room at and they could make it really special if they wanted too.
> 
> Do I dare ask what ElecTRONica is? It doesn't sound like something I'd like.



Personally, ElecTRONica is not my thing but I know a lot of other people seem to like it.  It was supposed to be closed by the end of Summer but DLR decided to extend it into March of next year, I think.  That's great news for people who like it, but not for those of us who actually like DCA to have fun stuff like Halloween and Christmas decorations!  The Hollywood Backlot area is dominated by ElecTRONica now, so Halloween has been completely wiped out from DCA altogether and the Christmas season has been scaled way down and all the Hollywood decorations have been removed.

Let me see if I can find that ElecTRONica thread that's floating around here.  Since I'm not a fan of it, it wouldn't be best described by me.  That thread might help explain better.  I think that mvf-m11c (Bret) might be able to give a better rundown of it, too.  

Bret, are you out there?

Basically, it's kind of a street party with dancers and an arcade with '80's-type video games and all kinds of lights, music, etc.  It's something to appeal to young visitors, and it's kind of controversial as some folks think ElecTRONica has no place in any Disney park because it's not that typical Disney style, while others think DCA gives a much needed, 'hip' edge.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, as promised in previous post, here is the ElecTRONica thread.  Maybe there will be better explanations and descriptions in it about what, exactly, ElecTRONica is beyond what I attempted to explain above!


----------



## Sherry E

Did everyone see the Al Lutz article today involving a possible Halloween World of Color and all the ride closures coming up?

HydroGuy has a thread about Al's article on this forum, but one interesting thing is that POTC is scheduled to be down for 2-1/2 months!  YES, TWO AND A HALF MONTHS!!  If Al's report is correct, POTC will be down all through Halloween Time and up until Thanksgiving.

So anyone here who had their hearts set on seeing POTC and is planning to be at DLR for an early holiday beween Labor Day and Thanksgiving, you might be out of luck - no pirates!

POTC is one of my top 2 favorite rides, so I am lucky that I planned my trip for after Thanksgiving, just in case!


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> So anyone here who had their hearts set on seeing POTC and is planning to be at DLR for an early holiday beween Labor Day and Thanksgiving, you might be out of luck - no pirates!
> 
> POTC is one of my top 2 favorite rides, so I am lucky that I planned my trip for after Thanksgiving, just in case!



Yep, noticed that   But I'm still holding on to the fact that we'll get the holiday season -- snow on Main St, IASWH, and reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch. 

I guess we'll just have to come back sometime for POTC. 

But they'd better not have Indy closed for our entire 5 days.  Or I'll be in big trouble with Mrs GrandBob, aka Glamma.  

-Bob

ETA - I just realized this means that we won't be able to do BB.  Or at least, it wouldn't be worth it, without the POTC ambience.  DGD hasn't been yet.  I was gonna make ressies this time; it would be her first.  
I assume BB closes whenever POTC closes?


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> Yep, noticed that   But I'm still holding on to the fact that we'll get the holiday season -- snow on Main St, IASWH, and reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to come back sometime for POTC.
> 
> But they'd better not have Indy closed for our entire 5 days.  Or I'll be in big trouble with Mrs GrandBob, aka Glamma.
> 
> -Bob



And you never know...DR could decide to postpone the POTC refurb.  It seems like there was a lenghty POTC refurb planned a few years ago - though maybe not 2-1/2 months long! - and it was cancelled...although that could be why the planned refurb is so long this time, because they didn't do it when they were supposed to do it before!

I would imagine that the goal here is to get whatever work needs to be done on POTC finished before the masses descend on DLR next year for CarsLand and all that.  DLR wants everything in tip-top shape.

I actually think that the holiday season activities may detract a bit from POTC not being open yet when you go, Bob.  There is enough other stuff to see and do that it won't make as big of an impact.  

But for those folks who expect the rides to be open with shorter lines during Mickey's Halloween Party, I think it will be more obvious that POTC is closed.  Being able to ride POTC during the party was probably a big deal to a lot of party guests last year!

I remember Glamma - she has the gorgeous colored scarf/pashmina in the photo with your granddaughter by the Main Street Christmas tree!  It was like an aqua color almost, not quite turquoise!

Excellent question about BB!  You know, that's a good point - does it close when POTC closes?  Hmmm...


----------



## rentayenta

I did see the possible closure for POTC.  Hope it doesn't interfere with our dates.


Sherry, will this be the first year for the holiday decor at the DLH after it's refurb? I cannot find any photos.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> I did see the possible closure for POTC.  Hope it doesn't interfere with our dates.
> 
> 
> Sherry, will this be the first year for the holiday decor at the DLH after it's refurb? I cannot find any photos.



*rentayenta* - Did you take a look at that ElecTRONica thread I posted the link to yesterday?  I wondered if you had decided that it was something you wanted to see, or could skip!  (I'm in the 'skip' category, but I know it's very popular with other people.)  I would rather have more Christmas decorations than ElecTRONica for the holidays, but Disney is not listening to me!

About the DLH - when you say you can't find photos, you mean you can't find photos of the refurbished hotel in general?  I know I posted photos or links to photos of some of the DLH's holiday decor in this thread.

Anyway, yes, this should be the first year of decor post-refurb.  The refurb had begun last year - there was all kinds of construction happening - but this will be the first year for DLH decorations after the refurb is finished, or at least closer to being finished than it was last year! So there are more opportunities for some extra trees and wreaths here and there.  Maybe there will be a Tangaroa Terrace tree?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *rentayenta* - Did you take a look at that ElecTRONica thread I posted the link to yesterday?  I wondered if you had decided that it was something you wanted to see, or could skip!  (I'm in the 'skip' category, but I know it's very popular with other people.)  I would rather have more Christmas decorations than ElecTRONica for the holidays, but Disney is not listening to me!





Totally not my thing either.  I will skip it for sure. It doesn't appeal to me at all. I agree to have more decorations too. I don't even see the connection between it and Disneyland to be honest.  I guess we are just old school.  



> About the DLH - when you say you can't find photos, you mean you can't find photos of the refurbished hotel in general?  I know I posted photos or links to photos of some of the DLH's holiday decor in this thread.
> 
> Anyway, yes, this should be the first year of decor post-refurb.  The refurb had begun last year - there was all kinds of construction happening - but this will be the first year for DLH decorations after the refurb is finished, or at least closer to being finished than it was last year! So there are more opportunities for some extra trees and wreaths here and there.  Maybe there will be a Tangaroa Terrace tree?





I did see some Christmas photos but I'm looking for current photos. Might be there a few nights after the GCV. The new rooms look beautiful. I hope they gussy it up for Christmas.


----------



## jernysgirl

GrandBob said:


> Yep, noticed that   But I'm still holding on to the fact that we'll get the holiday season -- snow on Main St, IASWH, and reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to come back sometime for POTC.



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## kelmac284

Sherry I have a question for you.  We are going vets day weekend (11/10-11/14) and I saw by the title of the thread that it says 11-14 on.  Does that mean their won't be any xmas stuff up before that?  I know in the past there was but not ALL of it.  This was the best time for us to go with the kids break from school but I will be kind of bummed if there is no decs yet.  Would appreciate any info.  Thanks


----------



## jernysgirl

kelmac284 said:


> Sherry I have a question for you.  We are going vets day weekend (11/10-11/14) and I saw by the title of the thread that it says 11-14 on.  Does that mean their won't be any xmas stuff up before that?  I know in the past there was but not ALL of it.  This was the best time for us to go with the kids break from school but I will be kind of bummed if there is no decs yet.  Would appreciate any info.  Thanks



I would imagine most, if not all the decor in the parks will be up by then, but the Christmas entertainment (holiday fireworks, snow on Main Street, Christmas parade) will not start until the day of the 14th. I am kind of thinking they might be taping the Christmas parade that weekend though, since historically they tend to tape it the weekend before the official season starts. We will also be in town on those days, coming in on 11/11 and will be in the parks through 11/16.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> I remember Glamma - she has the gorgeous colored scarf/pashmina in the photo with your granddaughter by the Main Street Christmas tree!  It was like an aqua color almost, not quite turquoise!
> 
> Excellent question about BB!  You know, that's a good point - does it close when POTC closes?  Hmmm...



Excellent memory, Sherry!  Yep, that's my beautiful wife.  And granddaughter inherited those glamor genes 

I seem to recall another time that POTC was under refurb, and that BB was closed then.  But I'm not sure, hence my question.


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Kim that is kind of what I remembered too.  We went on Vets weekend once before but it was years ago and I seemed to remember the decs being up but couldn't remember if they had the entertainment.  Kind of bummed that it won't be since we went in Dec this past year and everything was rained out but oh well.  I am sure we will still have fun.  We have to leave on the morning of the 14th so can't even go to the parks that day


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Let me see if I can find that ElecTRONica thread that's floating around here.  Since I'm not a fan of it, it wouldn't be best described by me.  That thread might help explain better.  I think that mvf-m11c (Bret) might be able to give a better rundown of it, too.
> 
> Bret, are you out there?
> 
> Basically, it's kind of a street party with dancers and an arcade with '80's-type video games and all kinds of lights, music, etc.  It's something to appeal to young visitors, and it's kind of controversial as some folks think ElecTRONica has no place in any Disney park because it's not that typical Disney style, while others think DCA gives a much needed, 'hip' edge.



I am still here Sherry. I just got back from DL yesterday and working on my TR. You know that I will always be on the Christmas Thread and give my opinions during the Holiday season which is the best season at the DLR. 

As for ElecTRONica during the Holiday season, the HBL was not decorated during the Holiday season with the ElecTRONica sets and stands. When I first saw the HBL during my trip last year in November, I thought DCA would at least put up some Holiday decorations at HBL even though ElecTRONica was extended towards this year. But the Holiday decorations don't match with ElecTRONica and I understand why DCA did not put up any Holiday decorations at the HBL. I am not much of a party person which ElecTRONica is all about (not being offensive to the people who like ElecTRONica). It is not for me which I am not a partying type person. In the past at the HBL, DCA barely puts up any Holiday decorations out there. There might be some wreaths, garlands, Holiday signs, candy canes and stockings on the light poles during the old days.

Here are some old pics from my past trips during the Holiday season before ElecTRONica came last year.










I was kind of surprise to read that POTC might be down towards Thanksgiving. Hope that it will be open during my Holiday trip. It was neat to see the new Black Beard mist screen during the ride.


----------



## Sherry E

kelmac284 said:


> Sherry I have a question for you.  We are going vets day weekend (11/10-11/14) and I saw by the title of the thread that it says 11-14 on.  Does that mean their won't be any xmas stuff up before that?  I know in the past there was but not ALL of it.  This was the best time for us to go with the kids break from school but I will be kind of bummed if there is no decs yet.  Would appreciate any info.  Thanks



Kelly - 

Kim answered before I had a chance to answer you, and she gave you most of the info, but what I would add is that the hotels and DTD will not have their holiday decor up prior to Thanksgiving.  So what you will be be getting is Phase 1 and one day of Phase 2 of the decor/entertainment for your trip.  I explained this somewhere on the last page or the page before, but basically:

Phase 1 is when most of decorations and most of the trees start to go up between Halloween and the start of the holiday season.  A lot of merchandise begins to appear and some of the holiday treats are sold.  Everything is slowly put up.

Phase 2 is the official opening day of the season, when any extra little touches are thrown in, and all the entertainment starts, like the Round-Up, snow on Main Street, IASW Holiday, etc.  Most of the holiday food items are out.  ToonTown, NOS, Frontierland, A Bug's Land, etc. all have their holiday decor.  Santa appears in DL and DCA.

Phase 3 is when the 3 hotels get their decor - right after Thanksgiving - and DTD gets its tree.  Anything food-wise or merchandise-wise that was not on sale before will probably be available now (like tamales).  Santa and carolers appear in all 3 hotels.




Honestly, just because the season is starting on such an odd day of the week this year, my personal feeling is that IASW Holiday will open before 11/14, probably in soft openings over the weekend.  I would think that almost everything will be up or soft opening (maybe even the Round-Up) before Monday.  

If the season were to start on a Friday, like always, then I would assume that all the entertainment would have a hard start date and not roll out earlier.  But because there will be many people in DLR for the Veterans Day weekend leading up to the holiday season, this year I suspect that you will see mostly everything in full swing a couple of days early.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you so much for posting those photos, Bret!  I had almost forgotten what the the Hollywood area looked like with some Christmas decor!  I liked those garland candy cane and bell things on the posts.  I wish there was a way they could keep decorating the area in spite of ElecTRONica!


----------



## merrrydeath

Told you I'd come back with more!













































Even the Storybookland houses are decorated!


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  Pictures!  Thank you so much, Meredith!

You gave us such a good array of photos with an overview of what the holidays are like at DLR.  I was giddy looking at all of them!  The Castle photos are just wonderful - it made me very anxious to get back there and see it, as well as IASW Holiday!  And I love the teeny tiny decorations on the Storybook Land cottages - that is something that I bet a lot of people very easily miss because they skip that ride.


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Sherry.  That is kind of what I was hoping too since Vets day will be a 3 or 4 day weekend for a lot of people.  I figured it will prob be really busy (the time we were there before they actually closed DL!!) EEK!  Had signs on harbor that it was closed and to go to DCA instead.  That is the one and only time I ever saw that although I have been at times like this past week when it seemed MORE crowded.

I appreciate all the info and although I wish there would be a bit more we have to take what we can get since that is the only weekend that works for us. 

Thanks!!


----------



## merrrydeath

I have pictures of the Fantasy Parade up next, just have to pair them down a little and organize!


----------



## rentayenta

Fabulous pics merrrydeath. Great screen name too.


----------



## simbalion74

Bumping with some photos from last year.



DSC08095 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07407 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07427 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07590 by simbalion74, on Flickr



DSC07616 by simbalion74, on Flickr


----------



## jernysgirl

Bumping up, from the depths of page 3!


----------



## Sydnie

Oh my gosh these pictures are just magical! You are not doing anything to make my Disney fever lessen people :lol:

I told DH that all I want for Christmas is a trip to Disney


----------



## marcemc

This Christmas thread is so amazing! 

Thanks Sherry E.  


I'm so looking forward to being there


----------



## M&C

Subbing. Got a lot of reading to do!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump


----------



## Belle Ella

I never got to finish posting my photos from 2010! Let's start with some more of *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* from December 31, 2010 - New Years Eve!

















I love the names on The List!



























​


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  More pictures! Thank you, Jessica!

I always love to see the chubby-cheeked snowmen!

The song in the parade is still stuck in my head.  I can hear it now!  I think I encountered that parade more than I ever have before last year, so the tune planted itself in my brain!


----------



## Belle Ella

I remember! I took that picture specially for you miss Sherry. Too bad it took me 6 months to post it here! I have more photos comming. Just trying to sort through what I already posted.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Here are some from Reindeer Round-Up photos from pre-Christmas:*





















_*And how about some post-Christmas?*_

































*And saying goodbye!*








​


----------



## Belle Ella

Here are some Holiday 2010 photos from DCA!















​


----------



## Belle Ella

Some character photos! What is a Disney trip without them?























































​


----------



## Belle Ella

I think that's all my poor wrists can take for today, but I have tons and tons more to post sometime in the near future.


----------



## KCmike

Your pictures are awesome Belle Ella!!!  The clarity of the Christmas parade are fantastic!  Very well done.  I loved them all.


----------



## Belle Ella

KCmike said:


> Your pictures are awesome Belle Ella!!!  The clarity of the Christmas parade are fantastic!  Very well done.  I loved them all.



Thank you! That was the first night that I got to play around with the new lens that I got for Christmas. I have been very, very happy ever since. Hoping next year I can have a new toy to test out at Disneyland.


----------



## KCmike

May I ask what lens you were using?


----------



## Belle Ella

AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G


----------



## mrsmoore

I love the pictures!

But, they have me wondering about the weather??!!  The parade picture shows kids with stocking caps and you looked bundled up.  What was the weather like?  Were evenings cooler?  

Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

mrsmoore said:


> I love the pictures!
> 
> But, they have me wondering about the weather??!!  The parade picture shows kids with stocking caps and you looked bundled up.  What was the weather like?  Were evenings cooler?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, it is winter so it is pretty cold and even colder once the sun goes down. I don't know exact degrees or anything but you do want some warm clothing.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

If you buy a AP Premium, can you go in early for the Magic Mornings?


----------



## Belle Ella

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> If you buy a AP Premium, can you go in early for the magic mornings?



No. AP's do not have MM access. However, if you're a resort guest (staying at DLH, GCH, or PPH) you will have access to each MM available even with your AP. Another option would be to purchase 3-day PH's to give you access to 1 MM and then upgrade to the AP after using your MM. Since AP's are a fixed price you'll still be paying the same amount for it and you get to use one final MM without having to stay on-site.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!

I'm starting to see more threads popping up with Christmas-related questions, so I think there are lots of folks beginning to get their holiday trips together.  

The holiday season starts in 4-1/2 months!!  The time will fly by!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I love phoning Disney to pay more money for our Christmas trip which I did this morning.  

I booked our accommodation in August last year and it seemed so far away and now it is creeping up on us.  

We leave in just over 5 months, time sure flies.  Last time we went DD2 waited in line to visit Santa at the Reindeer Round Up and chickened out at the last minute so this year WE WILL visit Santa. 

It is winter in Oz, so we are enjoying all those yummy winter foods that star at Disney at Christmas.  Hot chocolate weather and we baked lots of gingerbread yesterday so the house was filled with those cinnamon and ginger scents.  I promise there is enough gingerbread men in my house to last until we leave 

Fudge, Peppermint and Gingerbread here I come... I am looking forward to finding out about the candy cane dates when they are released.  I think we might just have to try this adventure.

Again Sherry, thanks for this thread, it is full of Christmas information that you do need the answers to and also the answers to questions that you even didn't know that you need to ask.  It is really worth the read.  To everyone who shares, thank you for making the Christmas spirit last all year long.


----------



## Sherry E

You're welcome, areweindisneyyet 

Thank you for the nice comments.  And thank you for all of your wonderful contributions too!  While the photos are necessary to show people what they have to look forward to, it is also equally important to have people here, ready to answer questions about the season and share their experiences!  That is crucial!  So everyone in this thread is a valuable part of a well-oiled machine!

That's right - I keep forgetting!  While we are now plunging into the heat of the summer, you are enjoying your winter!  I know it would seem so odd to me to visit Oz and smell gingerbread and peppermint in July!  It must seem so odd to you to come here to the U.S. in November/December and drink hot cocoa!  It must just feel 'off' in some way!

Speaking of the candy canes, I added a couple of extra things to the Info post (Post #3, Page 1) of this thread today, namely amamax2's helfpul tips on how to get the candy canes and a post from the Disney Food Blog about the candy canes.  I also added in specialks' trip report from last year under the Trip Reports section!  And I added in a link to Disneyland Fun Facts about the holidays under the Blogs category.

Tomorrow I fully intend to spend a chunk of time updating the Table of Contents with the latest photo contributions!


----------



## disneymom23

I hope they'll be doing the candy canes while we're there in December.  Since we'll be there for 3 MM's, I'll gladly give one up to stand in line at the candy shop.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love Disneyland at Christmas!! Last year, I went on New Years Day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Since we are only less then 4 1/2 months until the Holiday season at DL, its time to start to post more pics during the Holiday season.

City Hall





MS USA with Holiday decorations





SB Castle





The Golden Horseshoe with Christmas Garland in Frontierland





Small tree in the L'Ornement Magique Store in NOS





Christmas Ornaments and tree inside the L'Ornement Magique Store in NOS





Ornament stand inside the Court of Angels in NOS





Christmas decorations in the Court of Angels in NOS










Hungry Bear Restaurant with Christmas Garlands in CC





The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh with Christmas Garlands in CC





Downtown Disney Christmas Tree right in between DTD and the DLH


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I just love seeing all the beautiful pictures on this thread.


----------



## duckwife

Okay, questions for the Christmas experts. Just looked at DS's school schedule and found that he has November 10-14 off so I figured that was a sign it was time for a DL trip! I was excited because I figured that the Christmastime would start Nov 12 as it did last year but then I found out it didn't start until the day we leave. I think we will stay one extra day so we can see some of the Christmas offerings but my question is, how much unofficial stuff will there be over the weekend (nov 12-13)?


----------



## Sherry E

duckwife said:


> Okay, questions for the Christmas experts. Just looked at DS's school schedule and found that he has November 10-14 off so I figured that was a sign it was time for a DL trip! I was excited because I figured that the Christmastime would start Nov 12 as it did last year but then I found out it didn't start until the day we leave. I think we will stay one extra day so we can see some of the Christmas offerings but my question is, how much unofficial stuff will there be over the weekend (nov 12-13)?



Hello, duckwife!  Welcome!

The holiday season date changes every year, so it won't always be on a specific date.  Usually, DLR starts its holiday seasons on Fridays, and usually after Veterans Day has passed - and it could be the Friday before Thanksgiving or 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving.

We were expecting the holidays to begin on either 11/11/11 or 11/18/11 this year.  I kind of had a feeling that 11/11 might not be the date because it's Veterans Day and DLR might feel like it can't properly honor the Vets with all the opening day holiday hoopla.  We are not exactly sure why the season is not beginning on 11/11 this year, but it seems like 11/18 was too late of a start date.

So, Monday, 11/14 became the official start date for this year!!

As for how much stuff will be there over the weekend leading up to 11/14, here's my opinion:

I think that because the season is beginning on such an odd day this year - a Monday instead of a Friday - there will most likely be soft openings of IASW Holiday over the weekend, intermittently if not steadily.  I would almost put money on that happening.  

It's also possible that the holiday parade taping will occur over the weekend (we don't know that yet).  

You will see pretty much all of the decorations that are going to be up in the 2 parks, BUT you will not see any decorations in the hotels or in DTD - not even on 11/14.  The hotels and DTD don't get their holiday makeover until Thanksgiving.

As for things like the Reindeer Round-Up, I don't expect that to open until 11/14.  I don't think the snow on Main Street will fall until 11/14. 

It's possible that the Winter Castle could light up in icicles at night before 11/14.  I have a feeling they might do that.  Maybe even the holiday fireworks.

About 95% of the treats and merchandise will be on sale.

Basically, because that will be a holiday weekend, technically, there will be more crowds and DLR will want to capitalize on it by rolling some things out early, before Monday, 11/14.  If nothing else, I think you can almost bet on IASW Holiday being open off and on over that weekend!

If the season were to start on a Friday, as usual, I don't think there would be as much of a chance of early openings.


----------



## duckwife

Thanks! That was just the info I was looking for. I think we will extend our stay until the 15th to make sure we see the parade and fireworks and see the snow falling. We have never been at Christmas before so I can't be that close and not see it!! Hard to believe I am getting excited for Christmas when summer has barely started!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

Has anyone received a discount offer for December yet?


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> Has anyone received a discount offer for December yet?



You know, I've seen a couple of people post on the DIS recently about getting a PIN that extended into November & mid-December after they did the Saved Offers trick or ordered a vacation planning DVD.  But not many people.  It seems like most folks have gotten PIN offers that only covered weeks in September or October so far, or they got e-mails from Disney Destinations that looked like there should be PIN's in them but which had no PIN codes at all!

I am thinking that DLR was running out of PIN codes (a lot of people were trying the Saved Offers trick) and we will probably have to wait until some of the current PIN's expire/cycle out before DLR starts sending out another wave of them that extend beyond November and into the first 2 weeks of December.

For example, the PIN that I have right now has to be claimed by July 20.  It's good for the second half of October, but if I use it I have to book my hotel by July 20.  I would imagine that many people who have received PIN's may forget to claim theirs by the "book by" date (especially if many people have the same "book by" date that I do, or close to it) and those PIN's will go to waste.  But the good news will be that it will start a new cycle and DLR will probably begin to send out more PIN offers that extend into late Fall.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump - I leave in 5 months today towards Disney for Christmas


----------



## Mexikolla

I love this thread! It's good to know I'm not the only one that is such a nerd for Disneyland at Christmas time! We go every year... a tradition I INSISTED on starting 

Last year I took (among other things) pictures of the decorated lamp posts...


























I have more to share but these are all my lamp post photos.


----------



## Mexikolla




----------



## A Small World

I love looking at all these pictures - I cant wait to see it for myself in 5 mths time


----------



## Kauinohea

This thread is what gets me through the hustle and bustle of the work week!  Knowing that each day at work gets me closer to our Disneyland Christmas Vacation makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump

For all of those disboarders thinking about or planning a trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season, this is the thread to read.  There are lots of photos to get you in the mood plus great advice on all the special seasonal offerings that Disney provides such as parades, candy canes, Santa, Christmas Tours, opening hours, crowd levels and special holiday treats of the food variety.  

As I have said before, you will find all of your answers plus answers to questions that you did not even know you would ask.  

Enjoy


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> You know, I've seen a couple of people post on the DIS recently about getting a PIN that extended into November & mid-December after they did the Saved Offers trick or ordered a vacation planning DVD.  But not many people.  It seems like most folks have gotten PIN offers that only covered weeks in September or October so far, or they got e-mails from Disney Destinations that looked like there should be PIN's in them but which had no PIN codes at all!
> 
> I am thinking that DLR was running out of PIN codes (a lot of people were trying the Saved Offers trick) and we will probably have to wait until some of the current PIN's expire/cycle out before DLR starts sending out another wave of them that extend beyond November and into the first 2 weeks of December.
> 
> For example, the PIN that I have right now has to be claimed by July 20.  It's good for the second half of October, but if I use it I have to book my hotel by July 20.  I would imagine that many people who have received PIN's may forget to claim theirs by the "book by" date (especially if many people have the same "book by" date that I do, or close to it) and those PIN's will go to waste.  But the good news will be that it will start a new cycle and DLR will probably begin to send out more PIN offers that extend into late Fall.



I have done the saved offer thing a few times now, and all I ever get is offers for WDW!! argh! I'm guessing because I'm in Canada, they assume I'm back east, even though my saved offers are all for Disneyland. It's like everyone forgets there are 4 more provinces on the other side of Ontario. I  don't know what I can do to correct it?


----------



## Belle Ella

The rest of these photos were after the Holiday season officially ended, but Critter Country was one of the last areas with straggling decorations. You can see them in the background of these character photos!

















Eeyore made a great model that morning!





One of the entrances to Pooh Corner:



​


----------



## Belle Ella

I wish I had spent more time getting photos from the hotels, but alas, all I have are these two from the lobby of the Grand Californian and the Hearthstone Lounge.







​


----------



## Belle Ella

I think Frontierland was my favorite spot to take photos over my different Holiday trips in 2010 - especially when I got my new lens for my Nikon.

The first are pre-Christmas, with my original lens:





























And post-Christmas, with my new lens:




















​


----------



## jernysgirl

YAY! New Photos!


----------



## Belle Ella

And plenty more to come from me. I've probably posted about half of mine now. Just can't post them all at once.


----------



## Vala

smiley_face2 said:


> I have done the saved offer thing a few times now, and all I ever get is offers for WDW!! argh! I'm guessing because I'm in Canada, they assume I'm back east, even though my saved offers are all for Disneyland. It's like everyone forgets there are 4 more provinces on the other side of Ontario. I  don't know what I can do to correct it?



Make that "they assume all foreigners are only interested on WDW." 

I'm in Germany and got the 27th PIN code since I started pricing offers last week. And without exception each and every one has been for WDW, although everything I booked through Disney direct so far was DLR!


----------



## PHXscuba

Vala, maybe I need to start putting my home address as Germany! I need a PIN for WDW this fall!

Ahh summer in Arizona    , my favorite time to be looking at pictures of Disneyland at Christmas! Thanks to all for posting!

I was in So Cal last week and waved when I passed Katella on the 55 freeway ... no DLR visit that time.

PHXscuba


----------



## Kauinohea

Has any one added a day at Big Bear Snow Play to their DL trip?  
Are there any tour buses that take you there? http://www.bigbearsnowplay.com/


----------



## spiderdust

This one was taken when my oldest daughter was quite young (she's a teenager now!).  This was outside the Disneyland hotel.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

What a Great Picture Spot!!!


----------



## spiderdust

It's still 5 1/2 months away, but we're getting so excited about the trip! 

Things I'm wondering, but I know can't necessarily be answered yet...

Will the Disneyland Hotel have their annual Christmas Dinner buffet this year?
If they do, how much will it be?
If it's too much for us to manage, where else is a good place to have Christmas dinner for a family with a teen and a toddler?
How much is the Holiday Tour this year, and is there a different price for children?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

spiderdust said:


> It's still 5 1/2 months away, but we're getting so excited about the trip!
> 
> Things I'm wondering, but I know can't necessarily be answered yet...
> 
> Will the Disneyland Hotel have their annual Christmas Dinner buffet this year?
> If they do, how much will it be?
> If it's too much for us to manage, where else is a good place to have Christmas dinner for a family with a teen and a toddler?
> How much is the Holiday Tour this year, and is there a different price for children?



These are questions that I to cannot wait to hear answers to, I shall keep looking


----------



## pinktink83

I was looking at the park hours from last year, and it seems its a very OFF WEEK the week after Thanksgiving when we will be there. DL Park opens at 9am, closes at 8pm. DCA opens at 10am, closes at 8pm.

So does this mean there won't be any WOC shows Mon-Thurs that week???

Also, I noticed they didn't offer EE on Tues of that week either. BUMMER. Now I'm not sure where to order my tickets. I was planning on LMT.com b/c they have the cheapest price including an EE. But maybe I should get the Costco deal from my cousin who lives in Cali instead. They don't come with EE, but if they aren't going to offer it that week anyway, might as well since they are cheaper...??? 

Was anyone there last year during that time, and can comment??


----------



## jernysgirl

New post on the Disney blog today: It's Christmas in July at the Disneyland Resort!

Ughh.... can't wait!


----------



## spiderdust

jernysgirl said:


> New post on the Disney blog today: It's Christmas in July at the Disneyland Resort!
> 
> Ughh.... can't wait!



Holy cow!  They start prepping for the Christmas season on Feb. 1st?


----------



## Sherry E

Bumping this from Page 3-land!

Lots of people are now starting to plan their holiday trips - and that includes early November trips, pre & post-Thanksgiving trips, Hanukkah trips, Christmas trips and New Year's trips!

In that Parks Blog piece that Kim linked us to above (thank you, Kim!), I noticed that they didn't really have anything to report about the season as far as 'news,' per se, but it's like they threw something in there about the holidays just to maybe get people interested way in advance!  If there were going to be a Christmas party this year, they would have announced it by now, I think.  I guess it's safe to say there will be no party this year.

We're already interested - now we want news!  We want details!  We want to know what decorations will be in DCA this year now that the entrance is new and the Golden Gate Bridge is gone!


----------



## summer0407

When do the dates for the CP and CM parties usually come out? I am so close to booking our flight and hotel but I am worried it will fall on some of these days? If we plan to be at the parks a Wed-Fri is it probable I would avoid both of these?  I think the CP is always on weekends right? I know nothing guaranteed but am hoping to avoid.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

summer0407 said:


> When do the dates for the CP and CM parties usually come out? I am so close to booking our flight and hotel but I am worried it will fall on some of these days? If we plan to be at the parks a Wed-Fri is it probable I would avoid both of these?  I think the CP is always on weekends right? I know nothing guaranteed but am hoping to avoid.



If I'm wrong someone please correct me but if I remember correctly we usually go down for my birthday weekend (Dec 4th) and it seems like we always hit CP weekend ....


----------



## Sherry E

summer0407 said:


> When do the dates for the CP and CM parties usually come out? I am so close to booking our flight and hotel but I am worried it will fall on some of these days? If we plan to be at the parks a Wed-Fri is it probable I would avoid both of these?  I think the CP is always on weekends right? I know nothing guaranteed but am hoping to avoid.



Well, the good news is that no matter when the CP and CM parties occur, if you are in the parks Wed-Fri, you will miss both of those events!  The CP always happens on the first Sat/Sun in December, and the CM parties occur on a Monday and Tuesday, which may or may not immediately follow the CP.

Believe it or not, despite rumored crowds, I am actually going to try to catch the CP this year if I can finagle a ticket!  Just once I would like to see it in its Main Street location.  It looks like it's a beautful ceremony.


----------



## summer0407

Thanks for the reply Grumpy Grandma and Sherry


----------



## alphie1991

So, the CP is DEFINITELY not the first Friday in December?  For some reason I was thinking it was.  I have 11/28-12/2 booked and it looks like there will be no Fantasmic but everything else will be on.  So, I am now contemplating, should I change my dates so we can be there on Friday night for Fantasmic?  That would mean we would be in the parks W/TH/F instead of T/W/TH.  Is there a difference in days as far as crowds?  I wouldn't be too concerned about missing Fantasmic because I've seen it before.  Any thoughts on the dates/days/crowds?


----------



## Sherry E

alphie1991 said:


> So, the CP is DEFINITELY not the first Friday in December?  For some reason I was thinking it was.  I have 11/28-12/2 booked and it looks like there will be no Fantasmic but everything else will be on.  So, I am now contemplating, should I change my dates so we can be there on Friday night for Fantasmic?  That would mean we would be in the parks W/TH/F instead of T/W/TH.  Is there a difference in days as far as crowds?  I wouldn't be too concerned about missing Fantasmic because I've seen it before.  Any thoughts on the dates/days/crowds?



alphie1991 - 

Correct.  The actual Candlelight Processional itself is always held on Saturday and Sunday, never on Friday.  Maybe somewhere along the line someone mentioned something about "crowds for the CP" and that got you thinking it would be crowded on Friday too??  Since I have not been there on a CP weekend yet (this year will be the first time for me), I can't say what Friday's crowds will be.

The CP is not an event available to the general public anymore in terms of being able to buy special dinner packages and reserved seats.  Now, the tickets are mainly given to private parties or Disney insiders - you kind of "have to know someone" as I was told by a CM on the phone.  The CM's only start giving out tickets to the general public when there are no-shows.  So I'm not sure how much this scenario would affect overall crowds for the entire weekend, including Friday.  I suppose that there are people who are in town for the CP - the ones with the coveted tickets - who hang out in the parks on Friday too.

Fridays are always going to be more busy than other weekdays, no matter which week it is, but that whole week is still going to be less crowded overall than other points in the holiday season.  But if you want to include Fantasmic in your trip, then definitely switch your days.  (Although I am shocked that there's no Fantasmic on the other nights, since it is the holiday season which is so popular!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Fridays will always be one of the busiest times at the park. Sherry is right about that after Thanksgiving weekend is one of the least busiest times during the Holiday season at the DLR. But the good thing about the weekdays during the Holiday season at DL is that "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks will be running all the days during the Holiday season even if it is during the short days at the park.


----------



## fayt19

Hi, guys! I am so happy to subscribe to this thread. My family's planning on going to the DLR for the Christmas season from roughly November 17th through the 21st. I'm a college student and my last class is early in the morning on the 17th, so we're planning to fly in that day as soon as my class finishes, and then I'll be on my Thanksgiving break. 

I was hoping that we might encounter lower crowds at the beginning of our trip since it's before the official Thanksgiving week, but since the start of the holiday season is on the 14th at Disneyland, I'm afraid everyone will be going to see the decorations for the first time that weekend instead of on Monday. Oh well! That's the best time for us to get to go since I can't miss school. Also, from reading this wonderful thread I've discovered that probably not ALL the holiday decorations will be up yet, but I think enough will be up that my family will be happy. We love Christmas, and we love Disney, so we're pretty excited anyway.


----------



## Sherry E

fayt19 said:


> Hi, guys! I am so happy to subscribe to this thread. My family's planning on going to the DLR for the Christmas season from roughly November 17th through the 21st. I'm a college student and my last class is early in the morning on the 17th, so we're planning to fly in that day as soon as my class finishes, and then I'll be on my Thanksgiving break.
> 
> I was hoping that we might encounter lower crowds at the beginning of our trip since it's before the official Thanksgiving week, but since the start of the holiday season is on the 14th at Disneyland, I'm afraid everyone will be going to see the decorations for the first time that weekend instead of on Monday. Oh well! That's the best time for us to get to go since I can't miss school. Also, from reading this wonderful thread I've discovered that probably not ALL the holiday decorations will be up yet, but I think enough will be up that my family will be happy. We love Christmas, and we love Disney, so we're pretty excited anyway.




fayt19 - 

We're so happy to have you join us in this thread!  Welcome!

It will be an awesome trip!  You're right - you will miss some of the decorations, but you will definitely get enough of the DLR holiday experience to make everyone happy!  I'm excited for you!

What you will miss are the 3 hotels' decorations and entertainment (including Santa and carolers) - the Grand Californian is a particular highlight because of its festive ambiance during the season - and some stuff in Downtown Disney.  Those don't go up until right after Thanskgiving ends.  

Otherwise, everything else will be in full swing - both parks will be decorated.  We are not sure what California Adventure is going to look like in terms of decor this year because so many changes are happening, but I trust they will put some sorts of decorations up at the entrance.  Also, DCA has a lovely Christmas tree and Santa.  Plus, be sure to visit A Bug's Land to see their giant ornaments and lights!

In Disneyland, the nighttime Winter Castle will be aglow, A Christmas Fantasy Parade will be running, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will be showing, the snow will fall on Main Street, IASW Holiday will be illuminated in thousands of colorful lights, the Reindeer Round-Up will be open (with Santa), the holiday tour will be happening, all sorts of peppermint, gingerbread and other goodies will be on sale, lots of fun merchandise will be available in shops, ToonTown/New Orleans Square/Main Street/Frontierland, etc. will have all received their special themed decor and holiday music in those themes, and, of course, Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open.

The Storybook Land boats may or may not be open - they get teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages, which are adorable, but I haven't yet figured out if that ride is open with its decorations right after Thanksgiving or if it opens with the decorations when the season starts.  If it's open, don't miss that!

I think that the holiday season start date of 11/14 threw us all for a loop!  After so many years of starting the season on Fridays, it is odd to suddenly do it on a Monday!  I think that a lot of people may come out for the opening days just for the novelty of it, and weekends are always busier anyway.  So you will probably encounter some crowds just by being there on a weekend.  But it will still be wonderful!  You'll have a great time!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A bump again...

Less than 19 weeks to go....

A non Disney but Anaheim related Christmas question.

What are shopping mall opening hours like in the week before Christmas?


----------



## Sherry E

Since August is only 2 days away, I guess we can basically say that the holiday season at DLR begins in just about 3-1/2 months!!!  I can't believe it's approaching that quickly!  It'll probably be 85 degrees on November 14, but it will still be the holiday season!!

Given the number of threads that have been popping up around the DIS with holiday season-related questions (about crowds, weather, etc.), I think it's safe to say that many folks are now starting to get serious about planning their trips.

I must confess - I was in need of some Christmas cheer a couple of days ago, and I watched part of the Guy Fieri DLR Christmas show on Food Network from 2009 (saved on the DVR!) and I watched a couple of 'Christmas lights' shows from the Travel Channel and The Learning Channel!  I know it's Summer, but I just had to!  Visions of sugar plums were dancing in my head and I couldn't help myself!!

I think I am particularly interested to see what kinds of decorations (if any) will be in DCA this year.  There's an all-new entrance.  No more CALIFORNIA letters and no more Golden Gate Bridge.  I'm hoping they put something up that's holiday-esque at the front of the park, even though there's still a lot of construction happening.


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> I must confess - I was in need of some Christmas cheer a couple of days ago, and I watched part of the Guy Fieri DLR Christmas show on Food Network from 2009 (saved on the DVR!) and I watched a couple of 'Christmas lights' shows from the Travel Channel and The Learning Channel!  I know it's Summer, but I just had to!  Visions of sugar plums were dancing in my head and I couldn't help myself!!



You're not the only one!  I was just watching National Lampoon's Christmas vacation earlier today! It's one of my all time favorite movies and I just felt like I needed some good-ole' Christmas thoughts (along with a few laughs). 



Sherry E said:


> I think I am particularly interested to see what kinds of decorations (if any) will be in DCA this year.  There's an all-new entrance.  No more CALIFORNIA letters and no more Golden Gate Bridge.  I'm hoping they put something up that's holiday-esque at the front of the park, even though there's still a lot of construction happening.



I am also interested to see if anything goes up at the new front gates this year. DCA could sure use some curb appeal with all those construction walls that will be/are looming around the front entrance of the park. I am actually more interested to see what Christmas will look like for 2012. I  vintage Christmas decorations (and Halloween, and Easter, and Valentines.... well, heck any holiday really! ) and I think that they could really add a lot of "character" to the place by really continuing with the retro theme of Buena Vista Street @ Christmas-time.


----------



## Jillchristina

areweindisneyyet said:


> Less than 19 weeks to go....



I love to see it phrased this way! Makes it seem like there isn't *too* much time left until vacation.

Our family will be at the parks 11/29 - 12/2. We took our kids to the parks last February and had a great time. Such a great time that I HAD to immediately start planning another visit to DL.   

I am so looking forward to this visit because we have never been to DL during any holiday season. I can't wait for the magic!!

Jill


----------



## mariezp

Thought I would post some pics from Reindeer Roundup 2010. We will be heading to DL in early November so looks like we will miss it this year.


----------



## jemilah

very excited to spend my 40th B-day and have Christmas magic at the same time at Disneyland this year! I cant wait!


----------



## irisheyes123

Hi all  I'm going to join In I am going to be DL from November 12- November 19th this is my first trip to DL so I'm super excited and even more excited that I will get too see the parks decorated for christmas . I'm loving the photos too and Information I will be a pro by the time I go lol.


----------



## emacat

Sherry E said:


> I must confess - I was in need of some Christmas cheer a couple of days ago, and I watched part of the Guy Fieri DLR Christmas show on Food Network from 2009 (saved on the DVR!) and I watched a couple of 'Christmas lights' shows from the Travel Channel and The Learning Channel!  I know it's Summer, but I just had to!  Visions of sugar plums were dancing in my head and I couldn't help myself!!




LOL- I watched the Guy Fieri one last week! My mom thinks we're nuts to race for candy canes...

One question- can DL ship purchases home for us? And if they are sent on 12/20 or earlier, do you think there would be a chance of them reaching the midwest in time for Christmas? I plan to buy A LOT of xmas gifts for everyone when there the 15-21st...


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> You're not the only one!  I was just watching National Lampoon's Christmas vacation earlier today! It's one of my all time favorite movies and I just felt like I needed some good-ole' Christmas thoughts (along with a few laughs).
> 
> 
> I am also interested to see if anything goes up at the new front gates this year. DCA could sure use some curb appeal with all those construction walls that will be/are looming around the front entrance of the park. I am actually more interested to see what Christmas will look like for 2012. I  vintage Christmas decorations (and Halloween, and Easter, and Valentines.... well, heck any holiday really! ) and I think that they could really add a lot of "character" to the place by really continuing with the retro theme of Buena Vista Street @ Christmas-time.



Kim - 

I love "Christmas Vacation"!  Well, I love most of the "Vacation" movies, but that one is very amusing.  I also just caught a little bit of "Elf," which was playing on some channel or other last week, I think.  That's another great one.  And I adore "Love Actually," so I look forward to that every year.

Yes, it will be interesting to see what DCA has in the way of holiday decor this year.  They need something holiday-esque at the entrance, somewhere, even with all the construction.  Otherwise it's like DCA is not participating in the holidays at all.  

I must admit - not seeing those candy cane CALIFORNIA letters is going to be so odd. I had gotten used to them.  Not seeing the Golden Gate Bridge lit up in holiday lights at night is going to be very strange.  If the new bridge is finished by the time the season begins (is there any reason it shouldn't be finished?), they could feasibly stick some wreaths and lights on it. 

Even the presence of ElecTRONica has interefered with holiday decor - all the garland bells and candy canes and such in the Hollywood Backlot disappeared as soon as ElecTRONica took over.

I totally agree with you - the 2012 holiday season is the real curiosity!  By that time, ElecTRONica should be long gone.  This means that, once again, the Hollywood area can be decorated.  And, as you said, if they applied a sort of vintage/retro holiday theme, it would add a lot of character and flavor to the season.  Plus...the big question mark is Cars Land??  Maybe 2012 would be too soon to really involve CarsLand in special holiday decorations since it will be so new, but I wonder if, down the road, that area of the park will receive its own themed decor?  It seems like any land that is particularly whimsical or disctinctive (ToonTown, A Bug's Land, New Orleans Square, Frontierland, etc.) receives special holiday decor.  And yet, Fantasyland is largely untouched (with the exception of the IASW Holiday area).  And yet, Adventureland and Tomorrowland have virtually nothing as far as decorations.  Which direction will DLR take with CarsLand?





Jillchristina said:


> I love to see it phrased this way! Makes it seem like there isn't *too* much time left until vacation.
> 
> Our family will be at the parks 11/29 - 12/2. We took our kids to the parks last February and had a great time. Such a great time that I HAD to immediately start planning another visit to DL.
> 
> I am so looking forward to this visit because we have never been to DL during any holiday season. I can't wait for the magic!!
> 
> Jill



Jill -

Wow - you're going to be at DLR at a time when it seems like a lot of us are going to be there this year!  I am noticing how many people from this board are going to be in the parks in that post-Thanksgiving time frame!  We should all arrange a quick meet-up by the GCH lobby tree or something!

I'm so excited for you that this will be your first time getting to experience DLR for Christmas time!  If you love the holiday season in general - or at least love the colors, aromas, sounds, lights, etc. - you will absolutely adore DLR during the holidays!  Just seeing things like the nighttime Winter Castle and IASW Holiday aglow in gorgeous lights will bring a smile to your face.  Hearing familiar seasonal songs in different lands will immediately have you humming along.  And will this be your first time seeing Haunted Mansion Holiday?  What a treat you have waiting for you (a fresh, spooky gingerbread centerpiece on the table in the ballroom scene is a highlight)!


Oh, and by the way...we now have....



*105 Days Until
the Holiday Season Begins!!!!!*

​



mariezp said:


> Thought I would post some pics from Reindeer Roundup 2010. We will be heading to DL in early November so looks like we will miss it this year.




Thank for posting the wonderfuy photos, Marie!  

Strangely, in all the time I spent at the Round-Up last year, examining every ornament on every tree, the one area I did not spend any time in was Santa's cabin!!  But it's on my DLR holiday bucket list for this year!





jemilah said:


> very excited to spend my 40th B-day and have Christmas magic at the same time at Disneyland this year! I cant wait!




jemilah - 

What a wonderful, special way to spend your 40th b-day!  That's awesome!





irisheyes123 said:


> Hi all  I'm going to join In I am going to be DL from November 12- November 19th this is my first trip to DL so I'm super excited and even more excited that I will get too see the parks decorated for christmas . I'm loving the photos too and Information I will be a pro by the time I go lol.




irisheyes123 - 

Welcome aboard!!  I'm so glad you have joined us - and all the way from Ireland, no less!  Wow!  One of these years I will eventually get to Ireland - I must delve into my heritage!  Ireland, Italy and Greece are on my European must-do/bucket list before I die!

I am so excited for you that not only will you be making your first trip to DL, but during the Christmas season!  It is absolutely magical and enchanting at that time of year.  That can't be said often enough.  The sights and sounds are just amazing to behold.  You will love it!

Thank you for taking the time to look through the information and photos in this thread!  Stay tuned for updates as they come in - our DIS'ers (like jernysgirl and others) are great about sharing breaking news as soon as it's available, and I will post anything pertaining to this year's season on the first page (in either Post #1 or Post #3).


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *105 Days Until
> the Holiday Season Begins!!!!!*
> 
> ​





      ​


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> A bump again...
> 
> Less than 19 weeks to go....
> 
> A non Disney but Anaheim related Christmas question.
> 
> What are shopping mall opening hours like in the week before Christmas?



areweindisneyyet - 

I was waiting to see if anyone else replied to your question about the mall hours.  I don't know the exact hours, but I know the malls in SoCal (at least the ones right around where I live) extend their hours for the holiday season, especially between Thanksgiving and Christmas and right before Christmas (to accommodate the last minute shoppers!).  Some of them open earlier than normal and stay open later than normal.  Others only stay open later.  I would think that most major malls would be open at least by 9 a.m., if not 8 a.m.





emacat said:


> LOL- I watched the Guy Fieri one last week! My mom thinks we're nuts to race for candy canes...
> 
> One question- can DL ship purchases home for us? And if they are sent on 12/20 or earlier, do you think there would be a chance of them reaching the midwest in time for Christmas? I plan to buy A LOT of xmas gifts for everyone when there the 15-21st...



emacat - 

How funny that a few of us had the urge to watch Christmas shows/movies last week!  And even funnier is that you also watched the Guy Fieri special too!  I thought I was the only one! 

That Fieri special was filmed in 2008, but it aired last year and in 2009.  I worry that we may have seen the last of it on Food Network, as they tend to run special holiday shows for a couple of years and then retire them when one of their other hosts makes a new special.  (They used to run this great show with Raven Symone at WDW for the holidays, which featured all the elaborate 'edible' holiday displays at the various WDW hotels, and after a couple of years it disappeared forever!)

I fully suspect that we will see a new holiday special on Food Network this year - oh, let's say..... Melissa D'Arabian at Epcot or Ina Garten at Animal Kingdom or so!  But, honestly, the Guy Fieri show was not only special and fun, it was also unique - because, quite frankly, most holiday/Disney parks shows focus on WDW's celebration.  I watch those too, of course, but the Fieri show was the ONLY show to ever solely focus on the Disneyland Resort during the holiday season.  That's what made it so wonderful.  There are very few Disneyland-specific shows anyway, but especially not about the holiday season!  But I fear it may disappear this year, or if it doesn't, they may not air it more than once or twice.

As far as I know, unless something has changed, DLR can still ship packages for you.  You can either arrange it directly from the shops themselves, or from the hotels.  I recall my friend having something shipped directly from the China Closet a long time ago, and another from the Emporium.  I would imagine this service is very popular, as many international visitors come to the parks and don't want to schlep 10 bags of goodies home...not to mention that things like big snowglobes cannot be taken on planes.

I would have to assume that there is some sort of 'rush shipping' option they could give you at DLR, to ensure things arrived by Christmas.  I can't guarantee that, but it would only make sense, I think.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> ​



 (Although 105 days still sounds kind of long...)


----------



## oilrok

Hi All

I am a long time lurker first time poster.

Just wondering how people think the crowd levels will be in the week after New Years?

As crazy as in between Christmas and New Years?

This is our 2nd time going......last time at the last minute we were not able to take our youngest (would have been two at the time) with us as his passport was lost/stolen.

The kids will be 4 and six when we go and we haven't told them yet.

Thanks in advance for everyones input on crowd levels.


----------



## Sherry E

oilrok said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a long time lurker first time poster.
> 
> Just wondering how people think the crowd levels will be in the week after New Years?
> 
> As crazy as in between Christmas and New Years?
> 
> This is our 2nd time going......last time at the last minute we were not able to take our youngest (would have been two at the time) with us as his passport was lost/stolen.
> 
> The kids will be 4 and six when we go and we haven't told them yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance for everyones input on crowd levels.



welcome, oilrok!! 

I'm so glad to see some new people joining us here on the DIS and on this thread! I figured there had to be some lurkers out there would eventually chime in.

Will this be your second time going to Disneyland in general, or the second time going for the holiday season?

About crowds in that post-New Year's week...I'd be curious to hear other folks' thoughts about this too (please, everyone, feel free to speak up!).

This is a very interesting question you raised - because, to be honest, I don't think there has been a time in recent history when the holiday season at DLR has "officially" extended as far into January as it will in 2012.  What usually happens is that It's a Small World Holiday quietly remains open past the time that the season officially ends.  This past holiday season, the final official day was 1/2/11, but IASWH stayed open until mid-to-late January.  (Disney doesn't want IASWH and Haunted Mansion Holiday closed at the same time for overlay removal.) 

Now we are looking at a January 8, 2012 official season ending date, which is very surprising to me.  So my personal guess would be that the parks will be a bit more crowded than they usually would be in that post-New Year's week, just because it will still be the official holiday season and that will draw some extra folks.  

BUT, at the same time, I have to believe that a huge number of people will have returned to work and school after, maybe, January 2.  There's no way it could possibly be anywhere near as crowded as it is between Christmas and New Year's, at least not in my estimation.  That week between Christmas and New Year's is so packed because so many people are off of work and school at the same time.

In fact, I would bet that many people will not realize the season extends that far into January in 2012.  But there will be some who do realize it and that may increase crowds a bit - I don't think it will be too bad, though.


----------



## irisheyes123

Sherry E said:


> Welcome aboard!!  I'm so glad you have joined us - and all the way from Ireland, no less!  Wow!  One of these years I will eventually get to Ireland - I must delve into my heritage!  Ireland, Italy and Greece are on my European must-do/bucket list before I die!
> 
> I am so excited for you that not only will you be making your first trip to DL, but during the Christmas season!  It is absolutely magical and enchanting at that time of year.  That can't be said often enough.  The sights and sounds are just amazing to behold.  You will love it!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to look through the information and photos in this thread!  Stay tuned for updates as they come in - our DIS'ers (like jernysgirl and others) are great about sharing breaking news as soon as it's available, and I will post anything pertaining to this year's season on the first page (in either Post #1 or Post #3).



Thank you for the welcome  I hope you get to visit one day Ireland and Europe are wonderful places to visit lots to see and do .

I will for sure be keeping up with this tread as it will keep the excitement up for me lol and will keep an eye on post #1 and #3 also . Im sure I will love it too as I love everything about christmas .


----------



## oilrok

Sherry E said:


> welcome, oilrok!!
> 
> I'm so glad to see some new people joining us here on the DIS and on this thread! I figured there had to be some lurkers out there would eventually chime in.
> 
> Will this be your second time going to Disneyland in general, or the second time going for the holiday season?
> 
> About crowds in that post-New Year's week...I'd be curious to hear other folks' thoughts about this too (please, everyone, feel free to speak up!).
> 
> This is a very interesting question you raised - because, to be honest, I don't think there has been a time in recent history when the holiday season at DLR has "officially" extended as far into January as it will in 2012.  What usually happens is that It's a Small World Holiday quietly remains open past the time that the season officially ends.  This past holiday season, the final official day was 1/2/11, but IASWH stayed open until mid-to-late January.  (Disney doesn't want IASWH and Haunted Mansion Holiday closed at the same time for overlay removal.)
> 
> Now we are looking at a January 8, 2012 official season ending date, which is very surprising to me.  So my personal guess would be that the parks will be a bit more crowded than they usually would be in that post-New Year's week, just because it will still be the official holiday season and that will draw some extra folks.
> 
> BUT, at the same time, I have to believe that a huge number of people will have returned to work and school after, maybe, January 2.  There's no way it could possibly be anywhere near as crowded as it is between Christmas and New Year's, at least not in my estimation.  That week between Christmas and New Year's is so packed because so many people are off of work and school at the same time.
> 
> In fact, I would bet that many people will not realize the season extends that far into January in 2012.  But there will be some who do realize it and that may increase crowds a bit - I don't think it will be too bad, though.


Thanks for the welcome.

No we have never been to DL for the Christmas season.....we are so excited to see it.

I am in the process of coming up with a good treasure hunt to let the kids know we are going.

SO EXCITED


----------



## pattyduke34

Time is getting closer...I love reading about everything and seeing all the pictures!  Sherry that seems like a great idea for the lot of us to have a quick get together for those of us going around the same time..me Nov 28th thru Dec 4th...


----------



## tractorchick

So do the Christmas fireworks run on all of the weekdays during the holiday season or still only on the weekends? I saw that last year the park closed most weekdays at 9:00 so wouldn't that mean no fireworks??  Just trying to plan accordingly! We just have to see the fireworks!!


----------



## Jillchristina

Sherry E said:


> Jill -
> 
> Wow - you're going to be at DLR at a time when it seems like a lot of us are going to be there this year!  I am noticing how many people from this board are going to be in the parks in that post-Thanksgiving time frame!  We should all arrange a quick meet-up by the GCH lobby tree or something!



That sounds like fun! I'm always up for meeting new people, especially people who  Disneyland.

Jill


----------



## mvf-m11c

tractorchick said:


> So do the Christmas fireworks run on all of the weekdays during the holiday season or still only on the weekends? I saw that last year the park closed most weekdays at 9:00 so wouldn't that mean no fireworks??  Just trying to plan accordingly! We just have to see the fireworks!!



"Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks do run all the time during the Holiday season at night including the short hour days at DL. Mostly on the short days, they show the fireworks 30 minutes until the park closing time. The only time that it will not be performing is due to high winds & lightning.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> (Although 105 days still sounds kind of long...)





Summer is flying by! It will be here before you know it.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> areweindisneyyet -
> 
> I was waiting to see if anyone else replied to your question about the mall hours.  I don't know the exact hours, but I know the malls in SoCal (at least the ones right around where I live) extend their hours for the holiday season, especially between Thanksgiving and Christmas and right before Christmas (to accommodate the last minute shoppers!).  Some of them open earlier than normal and stay open later than normal.  Others only stay open later.  I would think that most major malls would be open at least by 9 a.m., if not 8 a.m.
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Sherry

I thought so, I am leaving almost all of my Christmas shopping until we get to the States so am I trying to work out the best times to slip away and shop and make the most of our time at DL.  So many things to do, World of Colour is new since we were last at the parks, haven't made it to Fantasmic and of course I will have to do the Holiday Tour.  

DD2 promises that if we visit the Reindeer Roundup this time she will wait to see Santa - last time we stood in line for 20 minutes and with Santa in sight decided it was time to ride Big Thunder Mountain again.  Bless her cotton socks.


Mia


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump

Can someone remind me of the special Christmas fudge flavors?

Making a list to eat them all twice....


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I think I may have Disney fever! We were at DL for the 1st time in June. I've always wanted to see the parks decorated for Christmas. Now that we moved to Utah DL is only a car ride away. So I am very tempted and just trying to figure out if we can swing it.

I am debating December 30 - January 3. I've read through the posts and know the decorations will be up at this time. I have a few questions: 
 - Is there anything that we will be missing not being there before Christmas? 
 - I've seen some pictures w/ Santa. Will he still be there even after the holiday? 
 - Are there typically any refurbs during this time? 
 - Is there generally anything special on New Year's Eve? 
 - The Rose Bowl parade is on New Years Day -- does that impact the park? 
 - When they say the park will be busy what does that really mean - What can we expect for wait times? We were there the week of Memorial Day - would it be comparable as far as crowds? 
 - I read in a post that some days the park reaches capacity - does that mean they no longer let people enter the park? 
 - How does DL compare to WDW for the holidays?

Any insight anyone is willing to share about this time period is appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sherry E

I was going to reply to a couple of other posts, but I wanted to catch these two below before too much time has passed, because I don't think anyone else has replied.



areweindisneyyet said:


> Bump
> 
> Can someone remind me of the special Christmas fudge flavors?
> 
> Making a list to eat them all twice....



Mia -

As far as I know, it's just pumpkin and peppermint fudge.  The pumpkin fudge comes out for Halloween Time and stays out for the holiday season.  I don't _think_ there are any other special holiday fudge flavors, though I may not have paid close enough attention.

But there are all kinds of other treats, of course - the demitasse dessert in the Santa Mickey mug, the the gingerbread beignets, the peppermint ice cream, the pumpkin pie, the various shortbread cookies, the peppermint mochas, cupcakes, muffins, etc.



			
				I❤MICKEY;42108152 said:
			
		

> I think I may have Disney fever! We were at DL for the 1st time in June. I've always wanted to see the parks decorated for Christmas. Now that we moved to Utah DL is only a car ride away. So I am very tempted and just trying to figure out if we can swing it.
> 
> I am debating December 30 - January 3. I've read through the posts and know the decorations will be up at this time. I have a few questions:
> - Is there anything that we will be missing not being there before Christmas?
> - I've seen some pictures w/ Santa. Will he still be there even after the holiday?
> - Are there typically any refurbs during this time?
> - Is there generally anything special on New Year's Eve?
> - The Rose Bowl parade is on New Years Day -- does that impact the park?
> - When they say the park will be busy what does that really mean - What can we expect for wait times? We were there the week of Memorial Day - would it be comparable as far as crowds?
> - I read in a post that some days the park reaches capacity - does that mean they no longer let people enter the park?
> - How does DL compare to WDW for the holidays?
> 
> Any insight anyone is willing to share about this time period is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I❤MICKEY - 

Sorry it took so long for me to reply.  I was hoping someone else would jump in an answer!  Sometimes we have several people ready to chime in with information, and other times everyone disappears!

I'm so glad you have joined us here and are considering a holiday visit to DLR on December 30.  You have a lot to look forward to!

Okay, to your questions - 

1.  The only things I can think of that you will miss by going on December 30th are most of the Santas (probably 4 out of 5 of them will be gone) and the strolling carolers in the parks and at the hotels.  Sometimes the Dickens carolers stick around for a couple of days past Christmas, but they leave as soon as Christmas passes.

2.  As far as Santa, he may still be at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland on the 30th.  There have been mixed reports.  Some say he is gone completely after Christmas, while others say he is still at the Round-Up in his 'regular' clothes (no red suit).  But he will be gone from all 3 hotels and probably from California Adventure as well.  Otherwise, I think everything else will still be happening on December 30 - January 3.

3.  No.  There shouldn't be any major refurbs happening during your time frame - mainly because the period of time between December 25 and January 1st is one of the most popular/busiest times of the year, and it's too inconvenient to close down rides at this time.  Plus, the holiday season is officially lasting through January 8 this time around, so I don't anticipate that anything will close until after that.

4.  As for New Year's Eve - there is a countdown on Main Street and also back by IASW, if I recall.  There were hats and noisemakers handed out.  I have not been there for New Year's Eve and Day in 10 years.  This is where fellow DIS'er Belle Ella (Jessica) should weigh in, as she was just at DLR for New Year's Eve/Day this past season!  Jessica, where arrrreeeee yoooouuuuu?

5.  The Rose Parade is not happening on New Year's Day in 2012.  There is a 'rule' that whenever New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the Rose Parade will instead happen the next day.  So this time, the Rose Parade will happen on January 2nd (Monday).  I don't know if it dramatically affects crowd levels, but I'm sure it affects them somewhat, as many out of state people come to SoCal to see the Rose Bowl and the Parade, and then venture over to Disneyland during their trips.

6.  As for "busy" and what it means in terms of crowds, well, again, I have not done a New Year's Eve/Day visit to DLR in 10 years.  At the time I did, it was very, very crowded - like mobs of people on Main Street and they were not moving.  It was scary and claustrophobic.  But, at that time, California Adventure was not an option, nor was Downtown Disney or the Grand Californian or the Paradise Pier.  I suspect that much has changed in the last decade in terms of how the crowds shift around - they simply have more places to go now, and so maybe Main Street is not as scary and packed on NYE anymore?  Also, I think people perceive crowds differently - what some folks think is horrific may be what others see as "not that bad."  That week between Christmas and New Year's is notoriously packed, often reaching capacity, but many people have said that they went during that time and found it "not that bad."  

7.  When the park (either park) reaches capacity, it means they stop letting people into that park for a while (several hours at least), and they stop selling tickets.  They may still let AP holders in - possibly.  Eventually, when people leave the park in question, then they start letting other people in.  Usually, only one park reaches capacity...Disneyland.  This past post-Christmas/pre-New Year's time frame broke records because both DL and DCA reached capacity at certain points - and quite early in the day, too! 

8.  I have never been to WDW (if I ever go, it will definitely be for the holiday season).  DLR doesn't have quite the magnitude of festivities as WDW (no elaborate edible displays in the hotels and no Osborne Lights), but it's certainly great!  Did you look at Page 1 (posts #1, #2 and #3) of this thread?  That will give you an idea of what to expect at DLR that may or may not be at WDW.




We have several DIS'ers on this thread who have been to both DLR and WDW for the holiday season and I wish they would speak up!  (Hint hint hint Bret, Marie and TK, among others!!!)


----------



## tksbaskets

WDW vs DL at the Christmas Holidays.  I think WDW 'wins' for overall volume of decorations.  As Sherry said they are decked out in ALL the halls for the holidays.

I find both resorts equally busy (as we've been many times to WDW at Christmas and this trip will make our second time at DL at Christmas)

I do think DL 'wins' for unique experiences at the holidays.  Homemade candy canes, Haunted Mansion Holidays, It's a Small World Holiday.  WDW has NONE of those.  WDW does have a grand scale Candle Light Processional.

We've been at both parks for NYE festivities.  For our family there are plenty of activities but we are usually back at our hotel before the 'ball drops' as the sheer volume of people overwhelms our desire to watch fire works.

If you want to compare you could look at a couple of my trip reports.

We are going to be in DL from 12/31 to 1/8 this year


----------



## UTMOMOF6

If you had a choice to go to DL either the first week of December or the first week of January which would you do and why. Which one do you think would be "less" busy? I know it's probably been asked a million times but I would love to have my 6 kids (and me) experience the magic of Christmas without as much crowding. It's hard enough to keep track of them as it is without fighting millions of people.


----------



## Sherry E

TK - 

Thanks so much for jumping in to answer some of I❤MICKEY's questions - sometimes there are specific questions that come in that you, Bret or others are much better equipped to handle than I am and we desperately need your expertise!




UTMOMOF6 said:


> If you had a choice to go to DL either the first week of December or the first week of January which would you do and why. Which one do you think would be "less" busy? I know it's probably been asked a million times but I would love to have my 6 kids (and me) experience the magic of Christmas without as much crowding. It's hard enough to keep track of them as it is without fighting millions of people.




UTMOMOF6 - 

Hi there!  Don't worry about asking a question that's been asked before - that's the nature of discussion boards.  The same questions come up a lot, on all topics, but we try to tackle them as much as we can!

I am hoping that others will give their 2 cents as well, but I will chime in for now.  

Personally, I would go with the first week in December, and here is why: 

Not only is that first week of December said to be one of the lowest crowd points of the holiday season (even the Cast Members will acknowledge this) because it's in between the Thanksgiving and Christmas breaks, but you will get the full holiday experience if you go during this time instead of the first week of January.  This means you will get Santa in 5 places around the whole Resort (including the 3 hotels), you will get carolers strolling around, you will get the full array of holiday souvenirs and trinkets (whereas, by January, many of that stuff has sold out) - just the whole experience.  

Now you may wonder why it makes a difference to meet Santa at, say, the Grand Californian Hotel as opposed to anywhere else.  Well, this is the only hotel Santa (of the 3 Disney hotels) that has a PhotoPass person with him.  The GCH has a gorgeous tree, and a lovely atmosphere in its lobby during the holiday season - it's nice to just sit in the comfy chairs or by the fireplace, sipping a beverage, and listen to the carolers or the guitarist or the pianist, and then meet Santa.  Plus, the Disneyland Hotel has some whimsical decorations on its property here and there.

After the New Year, I'm honestly not sure if the 3 hotels will still be decorated - it may only be Disneyland itself that stays decorated and full of holiday entertainment until January 8, and some of it may be removed right after New Year's.  I have a strong feeling that the hotels may remove their decor as soon as New Year's passes, and that will reduce your holiday options.  We've never had such a late ending date to a holiday season before so it's kind of a question mark as to how much stuff will still be holiday-ized by the first week of January.  I'm just not sure.

But if you go in that first week of December, you will get the full, complete Christmas time experience on all levels, and at a lower crowd point for the season.

So I vote for December!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I will also debate on DL vs WDW during the Holiday season that Sherry & TK have mentioned. WDW by far have much more Holiday decorations and events than the DLR. The one thing that caught my eye at WDW during the Holiday season was "The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights", that was so amazing to see all of those Christmas lights and decorations down the Streets of America. The CP at WDW EPCOT is amazing with so many days offered and the different narrators for each of these CP.

But DL is way more unique just like TK said because of HMH, IASWH, homemade candy canes, SLCB with some Holiday decorations, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, and SB castle is way more decorated than Cinderella's castle. Even though WDW has more decorations than at DL, but you can't beat the fact that DL has rides that are decorated during the Holiday season and also the Halloween season with SMGG. 

The good thing about the Holiday season at DL over WDW MK is that DL Holiday season offers "Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks" & "A Christmas Fantasy" parade as part of the regular admission (park tickets and AP). While the MK "Holiday Wishes" fireworks, Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade, & "Celebrate the Season" show are part of a separate admission where you have to buy an exclusive event ticket to see those nighttime shows. Which of course the Holiday event at the MK is called Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (MVMCP). It is so nice to have the Holiday shows as part of the regular admission to DL than at WDW where you have to buy another ticket to see. I am not being disrespect to the WDW people who love MVMCP, I do love MVMCP when I went last year, but it would be better if it was like DL during the Holiday season. We might see a exclusive party at DL after the successful MHP last year.

No matter what WDW has with decorations and events, the DLR will always be my favorite place to go during the Holiday season.


----------



## deesquared

Sherry, I see from your TRs that you've seen Santa at the GCH.  Is there a way to find out what times he will be there?  I thought that might be a nice way to start our trip on the evening we arrive. (Sunday Dec 4th)
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

deesquared said:


> Sherry, I see from your TRs that you've seen Santa at the GCH.  Is there a way to find out what times he will be there?  I thought that might be a nice way to start our trip on the evening we arrive. (Sunday Dec 4th)
> Thanks!



Hi, Dianna!

That's a great question!  And, in fact, the Santa schedule is something I have specifically asked about in the past and kept an eye on.  (Yes, I stalk the GCH Santa, so sue me!)  In fact, I think that the PhotoPass photo I took with Santa at GCH in 2008 was also on the night my friend and I first arrived, just like you plan to do!  It is a very nice way to kick off your trip and get in the holiday spirit, indeed!  Well, actually Santa, the carolers, the piano player, the guitarist and the whole lobby atmosphere is a really nice way to kick off the trip, if you can spend a little time there!

Here's what I know about Santa at the GCH (and this is a particularly nice PhotoPass spot by the tree):

The DLR Guest Communications people told me that they get a schedule of sorts for Santa and the carolers, but it's not anything that appears on the main DLR entertainment schedule.  Instead, it's like a secondary, 'minor' entertainment schedule with approximate times.  So at some point closer to December, someone in the Guest Communications office will know exactly when to catch any of the entertainment at the GCH.

If the Guest Communications people are clueless, then the actual GCH staff will know.  By the time you arrive at DLR on 12/4, Santa and the carolers and other entertainment will have been around the GCH since the day after Thanksgiving.  So the GCH staff will know by 12/4 when you might expect to run into Santa, etc. in the lobby.  You can either call DLR a couple of days before hand and they will put you on hold while they contact the GCH desk and get the schedule, OR you can ask the GCH front desk staff yourself when you arrive at DLR, although, depending on when you arrive, you may miss Santa.

If all else fails, from what I have personally observed, Santa seems to be at the GCH in the early evening.  I think that 5 p.m. might be too early, but I can't be sure.  I am trying to recall what time it was when I saw him last December, as opposed to when I saw him in 2008.  Last year I think it was Monday night, early evening, after I left Disneyland when it closed for the Cast Member parties.  I am thinking I saw him somewhere in the 6 p.m. hour, closer to 7 p.m.

I think Santa sits for 45-minute intervals, from what I recall.  Then he takes a break (not sure how long the break is).  His 'shift' at the GCH covers a 2-hour time span, but he will be taking breaks in there somewhere.

So I would say that you are probably guaranteed to see Santa if you hang around the GCH lobby in the 6 p.m. and 7 p.m. hour, maybe up to 8 p.m. But it may differ from year to year, so you might want to check with DLR/the GCH about the schedule beforehand if it's important to you to catch him.


----------



## Sherry E

I just replied to Dianna, but I didn't want to forget to thank *Bret* for his excellent comments and comparisions on the WDW vs. DLR holiday season!  Thank you very much for chiming in - your opinion and observations were very much needed!  You, TK, Mariezp and a handful of others have experienced the season at both DLR and WDW, so that information is vital when someone who is a WDW holiday season veteran wants to know what to expect at DLR that may be different!


----------



## deesquared

Thank so much Sherry for all the great info!
Sounds like Santa's schedule may work very well for us, as we touchdown at SNA at 5:00pm.
I'm very excited, and really making plans now for our Magical Disneyland Christmas trip!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

First of all thank you to everyone for answering my questions. I truly appreciate the time that is spent responding and providing guidance. 

I have a few more questions. 


Sherry -- You mention that the Santa at the GCH has a photopass photographer. Does the Santa in DL have a photopass photographer with him? I really hope that he's still there when we arrive even though it will be after Christmas. I think my boys would love it. 





Sherry E said:


> Now you may wonder why it makes a difference to meet Santa at, say, the Grand Californian Hotel as opposed to anywhere else.  Well, this is the only hotel Santa (of the 3 Disney hotels) that has a PhotoPass person with him.



I've read that the decorations will still be up the first week of January. Does this still mean Mickey and the gang will be wearing their holiday clothing? I haven't seen any holiday pictures of the princesses. Do they have holiday clothing as well? 
We did a character breakfast (Minnie @ the Plaza) when we were there in June. Both boys loved it. Does anyone know if the characters are dressed in holiday clothing for character dining? While I loved the Plaza I would consider going to a different restaurant for the experience of the holiday attire. 

Thank you in advance. 

Best,
Melissa


----------



## I❤MICKEY

TK -

Thank you so much for the links to your trip reports. Love it. 


tksbaskets said:


> If you want to compare you could look at a couple of my trip reports.



Best,
Melissa


----------



## rentayenta

UTMOMOF6 said:


> If you had a choice to go to DL either the first week of December or the first week of January which would you do and why. Which one do you think would be "less" busy? I know it's probably been asked a million times but I would love to have my 6 kids (and me) experience the magic of Christmas without as much crowding. It's hard enough to keep track of them as it is without fighting millions of people.




December, hands down. There is no guarantee how long decor will be up in January.


----------



## Judy from Boise

another person seriously considering a Mom daughter trip from 1/3-1/5. Literally the only time available considering University schedule.........


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> Thank for posting the wonderfuy photos, Marie!
> 
> Strangely, in all the time I spent at the Round-Up last year, examining every ornament on every tree, the one area I did not spend any time in was Santa's cabin!!  But it's on my DLR holiday bucket list for this year!


Unfortunately, we won't get to see Santa this year.  We will be leaving a couple days too early.  Hope you can take our place this year and tell him we said hello. 

Our countdown is picking up speed. Already we are down to 86 days! My husband keeps telling me it's almost time to start packing.


----------



## tksbaskets

I❤MICKEY;42135232 said:
			
		

> TK -
> 
> Thank you so much for the links to your trip reports. Love it.
> 
> 
> Best,
> Melissa



You're welcome.  I'm glad Bret chimed in too.   How could I have forgotten the spectacular light show at DHS?  He had other great comparisons too about the fireworks and parades.  We've never been the the Christmas Event (Mickey's Very Merry....).  It is always before we vacation (typically the week between Christmas and NY)  

Check out Bret and Sherry's trip reports too. Another fun reporter is deejdigsdis.  They are fun and informative.  All seem to see things I have never noticed before.  

Let us know what you decide to do! 

TK


----------



## lash

Long time lurker but I have a question. Would you do a DL trip Dec 12-15 with a 17 month old kiddo? I had decided I wanted to (love love love Christmastime at DL even though I've only been once during the holidays) and have been planning and plotting and whatnot but we have tons of family in our ear telling us how awful it will be. After awhile it wore on me and now I'm questioning myself. We know it will probably be crowded. And we know it will be a more slow paced trip just because of DD1. Works better for DH anyway that man needs a nap like a little kid. Plus my aunt and uncle have AP, live 15 minutes away and have offered to go any or all of the days with us and watch the wee one so we can go on stuff she can't. Plus I figure if all else fails and DD1 simply can't handle it we can drop her at their house during the day. So would you go?


----------



## Sherry E

deesquared said:


> Thank so much Sherry for all the great info!
> Sounds like Santa's schedule may work very well for us, as we touchdown at SNA at 5:00pm.
> I'm very excited, and really making plans now for our Magical Disneyland Christmas trip!  Whoo-hoo!



You're welcome, Dianna!  I think you'll probably catch the GCH Santa if you kind of linger around the lobby between 6 p.m. and 7 p.m., possibly even beyond.  Remember that if you don't see him in his chair, he might be on a break.  Then you can ask the front desk people when he will be back to be sure you don't miss him.  

My friend was resistant to waiting in the line to take Santa photos - and people will line up at the GCH!  She didn't want to move from her comfortable chair in the lobby.  We had to wait until there were only a couple of people in line and then we jumped up and got in it.  Santa is very fun, and if he takes photos with females only (of any age), he will say, "I'd better not tell Mrs. Claus about this!" or a similar statement.  I don't know what the Santas in the other 2 hotels say, or the Santas in the 2 parks.  

The Disneyland Hotel Santa has a whole elaborate set-up and backdrop, but I don't think there is a PhotoPass person there (could be wrong on that), and for some reason, I still like the setting at the GCH better.  The GCH Santa spot is very simple - in front of the tree - but there is something that's more holiday-esque about it to me, and slightly more elegant.  It seems like a more Christmasy environment than the Disneyland Hotel, and I can't even explain why, really.  The Disneyland Hotel has decorations and touches of the holidays all over, and it's worth seeing, but there is something about the GCH lobby Santa photo spot that just 'fits.'




			
				I❤MICKEY;42135202 said:
			
		

> First of all thank you to everyone for answering my questions. I truly appreciate the time that is spent responding and providing guidance.
> 
> I have a few more questions.
> 
> 
> Sherry -- You mention that the Santa at the GCH has a photopass photographer. Does the Santa in DL have a photopass photographer with him? I really hope that he's still there when we arrive even though it will be after Christmas. I think my boys would love it.
> I've read that the decorations will still be up the first week of January. Does this still mean Mickey and the gang will be wearing their holiday clothing? I haven't seen any holiday pictures of the princesses. Do they have holiday clothing as well?
> We did a character breakfast (Minnie @ the Plaza) when we were there in June. Both boys loved it. Does anyone know if the characters are dressed in holiday clothing for character dining? While I loved the Plaza I would consider going to a different restaurant for the experience of the holiday attire.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Best,
> Melissa



Melissa -

You're welcome!

Yes, the Santa inside Disneyland at the Reindeer Round-Up has a PhotoPass photographer with him, to my knowledge.  I hope he is still there at the Round-Up when you arrive - though you may get "street clothes Santa" rather than "red suit Santa"!!  

Because the season is ending so much later than usual in 2012, DLR may, possibly, keep out an extra Santa. I wonder if the California Adventure Santa will stick around?

I've never seen any specific holiday clothes on the Princesses.  I've seen some of the Princesses wearing long sleeves (where normally they would be wearing shorter sleeves) to keep warm, but that's about it.  

The holiday season usually ends right after New Year's Day - like on 1/2, 1/3 or 1/4.  I would imagine that the characters stay in their Winter Sweater gear until that time.  This time around, however, the season extends all the way to 1/8 - this is uncharted territory for us, so I don't think any of us know for sure if the characters will still be in their Christmas/Winter clothes all the way to January 8.

I have not eaten at Minnie & Friends yet, but from photos I've seen, some of the characters do wear the famous Winter Sweaters from time to time (probably Minnie and maybe Chip and Dale, etc.) during the holiday season.  I can tell you that the characters at Goofy's Kitchen and Storytellers do not wear holiday attire...anymore.  That used to be one of my favorite things about Goofy's Kitchen in the old days - the fact that all the characters would dress up for the holidays, and Goofy would even wear a Santa Suit around the restaurant.  But when Goofy's switched locations, the characters stopped wearing holiday clothes.  I still adore Goofy's Kitchen, but it annoys me that Goofy no longer comes out in the Santa suit.

However, Goofy's Kitchen has the best and most whimsical Christmas tree out of all the character meals (Storytellers Critter Breakfast doesn't have a tree at all!), so you should wander by there just to see it.  It's a short tree, but it's very fun.

So I think your best bet for a character meal with any traces of holiday attire is still going to be Minnie & Friends.






Judy from Boise said:


> another person seriously considering a Mom daughter trip from 1/3-1/5. Literally the only time available considering University schedule.........



Hi, Judy!




mariezp said:


> Unfortunately, we won't get to see Santa this year.  We will be leaving a couple days too early.  Hope you can take our place this year and tell him we said hello.
> 
> Our countdown is picking up speed. Already we are down to 86 days! My husband keeps telling me it's almost time to start packing.



Marie - I know!  I can't believe your trip is rapidly approaching!  I can't believe it's already almost 2 years since your WDW trip!




tksbaskets said:


> You're welcome.  I'm glad Bret chimed in too.   How could I have forgotten the spectacular light show at DHS?  He had other great comparisons too about the fireworks and parades.  We've never been the the Christmas Event (Mickey's Very Merry....).  It is always before we vacation (typically the week between Christmas and NY)
> 
> Check out Bret and Sherry's trip reports too. Another fun reporter is deejdigsdis.  They are fun and informative.  All seem to see things I have never noticed before.
> 
> Let us know what you decide to do!
> 
> TK



I think I've got links to everyone's TR's (and some other TR's of note that I chose) in Post #3 on Page 1 of this thread.  And for the mega-TR's that include many different trips, I have the links cued up to the page on which the actual holiday portion of the TR's begin!!  For example, I have the link to deej's TR cued up to where her holiday trip starts! 




lash said:


> Long time lurker but I have a question. Would you do a DL trip Dec 12-15 with a 17 month old kiddo? I had decided I wanted to (love love love Christmastime at DL even though I've only been once during the holidays) and have been planning and plotting and whatnot but we have tons of family in our ear telling us how awful it will be. After awhile it wore on me and now I'm questioning myself. We know it will probably be crowded. And we know it will be a more slow paced trip just because of DD1. Works better for DH anyway that man needs a nap like a little kid. Plus my aunt and uncle have AP, live 15 minutes away and have offered to go any or all of the days with us and watch the wee one so we can go on stuff she can't. Plus I figure if all else fails and DD1 simply can't handle it we can drop her at their house during the day. So would you go?



Hello, lash!  Welcome out of lurdom!

While I don't have a 17-month old child, December 12-15 should be okay.

Well, let me clarify - last year, my exact DLR trip dates were December 12-15!  Those exact same dates (see my Trip Report, "The Evil Chair and the Peppermint Cone of Death").  The time frame was a Sunday - Wednesday.  This year, of course, it will be a Monday - Thursday.

You may, possibly, run into the Cast Member holiday parties on Monday, 12/12 and Tuesday, 12/13.  We don't know the CM party schedule yet.  In the past, the CM parties always happened one week earlier than that, but last year they were moved to a week later - right during my trip.  This year, there is no telling if they will go back to their old schedule or keep the new one.

What this will mean is that, if the CM parties are on 12/12 and 12/13 this year, Disneyland will close at 6 p.m.  It really wasn't a big deal for me - even though I thought it would be - because I just wandered around Downtown Disney and into the Grand Californian and all that after I left Disneyland.  California Adventure also stays open to take the overflow of people exiting Disneyland.  So it works out okay if you plan it right.

Disneyland will still have the Winter Castle lighting, fireworks and snow on Main Street before closing at 6 p.m.  And the Christmas Fantasy Parade will happen earlier.

So, anyway, just be aware that 2 of your dates may, possibly, coincide with the CM parties.  We won't know the dates of those for a while.

As for crowds, I found the crowds to be much larger than I expected, but not unbearable.  Not the worst I have seen at DLR, by any means, but much more crowded that I thought it would be.  It was very busy on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (12/12 - 12/14), and then I noticed a definite decrease in crowds by Wednesday, 12/15.

I'm not sure if the parks were more crowded because the CM parties were happening at night on Monday and Tuesday and everyone was trying to get everything done before DL closed?

I would bet that this year, Wednesday, 12/14, will probably be a lighter crowd day for you.  The 12th and 13th will probably be pretty crowded.

I wouldn't worry about it, though - the real heavy, capacity crowds usually descend upon DLR in that immediate week leading up to Christmas, and especially in the week between Christmas and New Year's.

I would definitely go if I were you!!!


----------



## wdwmickey

Quick question--the Christmas Eve goodnight kiss where the characters are at the train station in their pjs--does this happen every year?  We may need to adjust our trip dates to include that 

Also, thanks for all the info and pictures in this thread 

ETA:  I lived in Seal Beach 25+ years ago and had an AP at that time.  We've been back as a family to DLR at Christmas in 2005 and my younger daughter and I visited in August 2010.  

We are planning on driving from Denver leaving on Dec 15th and arriving on the 16th leaving on the 23rd.  Myself and DD2 would be happy to spend all of our time at DLR, but, DH and DD1 not so much.  Any suggestions for activities for them? TIA


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmickey said:


> Quick question--the Christmas Eve goodnight kiss where the characters are at the train station in their pjs--does this happen every year?  We may need to adjust our trip dates to include that
> 
> Also, thanks for all the info and pictures in this thread
> 
> ETA:  I lived in Seal Beach 25+ years ago and had an AP at that time.  We've been back as a family to DLR at Christmas in 2005 and my younger daughter and I visited in August 2010.
> 
> We are planning on driving from Denver leaving on Dec 15th and arriving on the 16th leaving on the 23rd.  Myself and DD2 would be happy to spend all of our time at DLR, but, DH and DD1 not so much.  Any suggestions for activities for them? TIA



Hi, Cheryl!  

You're welcome!  I'm so glad you've joined us and have found the photos and information useful!

Well, I wish we could lure lapdwife (and any other Christmas Eve DLR visitors) out of hiding and back over to this thread because we sure get a lot of questions about Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!!

As far as I know - and I could be wrong - from what little I have heard about the Christmas Eve goodnight in general, I think it has been happening every year in the recent past - at least the last couple of years if not further back than that.

The reason we haven't heard too much about the Christmas Eve goodnight, I would guess, is that many people probably don't know it exists.  They either do not visit DLR on Christmas Eve or they don't stay late enough at night to see it happen.  Or if they do stay late, they may not be near the train station at the precise moment the pajama-clad characters come out.  It's something that is likely very easy to miss if you don't know to look for it.

I know that eventually I will make a Christmas Eve/Christmas Day trip to DLR - that's on my DLR bucket list! - and when I do, I am hoping to catch the Christmas Eve goodnight!!


ETA: Hopefully others will have some good ideas of things your DH and DD1 can do!  I guess they must experience DLR burnout?  There are places they go within the whole Resort that are not as chaotic as the parks themselves are.  ESPN Zone, for your husband... Build-a-Bear... The Grand Californian Lobby.... Also, Garden Walk is very close by.

I'm sure you'll get some great suggestions!


----------



## deesquared

Does anyone have a rough idea of the Entertainment schedule for early December?  I'm having a hard time finding info for previous years schedules.

My main questions is:
If we are there from Monday Dec 4 - Friday Dec 9, which nights will have 
     - Christmas Parade
     - Fantasmic!
     - W.O.C.
     - Holiday Fireworks

Our last trip was near the end of November, right before Thanksgiving.  The last day we were there ( a Friday) was the first night for all the Christmas entertainment - first parade, first fireworks show.  It was so busy that night!
I would love to spread out some of these big events, but I don't know what nights they will be on!

Any help is much appreciated!  
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

deesquared said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea of the Entertainment schedule for early December?  I'm having a hard time finding info for previous years schedules.
> 
> My main questions is:
> If we are there from Monday Dec 4 - Friday Dec 9, which nights will have
> - Christmas Parade
> - Fantasmic!
> - W.O.C.
> - Holiday Fireworks
> 
> Our last trip was near the end of November, right before Thanksgiving.  The last day we were there ( a Friday) was the first night for all the Christmas entertainment - first parade, first fireworks show.  It was so busy that night!
> I would love to spread out some of these big events, but I don't know what nights they will be on!
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!
> Thanks!



Dianna -

The most information that any of us have been able to find about the early December entertainment schedule from last year is in Post #3, on Page 1 of this thread, under (I think) 2010 Information.  You probably already saw that, though.  

The weirdest thing is that, for some odd reason, none of us could find a schedule for December 2010 online that included the complete park hours and complete entertainment schedule for the entire month.  We either found a listing of the park hours only, or we found a partial entertainment schedule that seemed to omit the first 10 days of December!  It is so odd - it's like the first 10 days of entertainment didn't exist!

In any case, it will be safe to say that World of Color will be showing at least once every night, so you will have several chances to catch that.  

The Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks will also run every day.  The parade usually has a daytime run and a nighttime run.  The fireworks may happen in the early evening if it happens to be a Cast Member Party night and Disneyland closes at 6 p.m.  We don't know the CM party schedule yet, though.  Otherwise, they will show later.

Since it will be holiday season (peak season), I'm pretty sure Fantasmic will be showing nightly, but if not, for some reason, it will definitely show on Friday.

The CM parties will either be on Monday, December 5 and Tuesday, December 6 *or* on December 12 and 13.  When they occur, only DL closes at 6 p.m. but DCA stays open.  Even on 6 p.m. closing nights, you will still get to see the fireworks and the snow falling on Main Street before DL closes (I did it last year when the CM parties ended up happening in the middle of my trip).

Hope that helped somewhat!


----------



## wdwmickey

Thanks Sherry


----------



## kailuagirl

I know I have my print out for the week after Thanksgiving somewhere with the schedule, but have to look a little deeper, but I did find the Stage Shows and Live Entertainment schedule that you get at the gate.  I have the one for Friday Nov. 26 to Thursday Dec 2, 2010

Disneyland:
Park Hours Fri to Sun 8-12
M-Th. 9-8

A Christmas Fantasy Parade F-Sun 2:30 and 5:30, M-Th 5:30 p.m.
Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks: Fri-Sun 8:40, M-Th 7:30

Fantasmic F-Sun 9:00 and 10:15 (didn't show during the week)

Jedi Training, PFF, Daily
Disney Prince Storytelling and Royal Cornation Ceremony F-Sun only

Disneyland Bank F-Tue
Damper Dan F to Sun, Wed and Thur
Flag Retreat Daily
Jump Jive Boogie Swing Park Sat
Princess Tiana Fri-Tue
The Royal Street Bachelors Fri to Sun and Wed and Th
Laughing Stock Co Fri-Sun and Tue and Wed
Billy Hill & The Hillbillies Fri-Mon
Reindeer Roundup: daily 10-6
Tommorland Terrace Bank F-Sun
Rapunzel daily 10-6
TinkerBell daily 9-5
Pooh and Friends 11-5

CAP:

Fri-Sun 10-10, Mon-Thur 10-8
Electronica: Fri-Sun
Disney Channel Rocks Fri-Sun, Wed & Th
Wold or Color Fr-Sun 8, 10:15, M-Th 8:15
Disney Dance Crew Fri-Sun and Wed & Th
Pixar Play Parade daily 5:15
Alladin: Fri-Tue
The Miner 49'ers Fri-Mon, Th
Mariachi Divas Fri-Sun
Playhouse Disneyland Daily
Operation Playtime Green Army Men daily
Santa daily

Hope that helps with what you were looking for


----------



## kailuagirl

Anyone know what the weekend crowds are like in the beginning of Dec?  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

kailuagirl said:


> Anyone know what the weekend crowds are like in the beginning of Dec?  Thanks!



kailuagirl - 

Thank you so much for posting that great information above!  It's even got some things on there that I wouldn't have thought to ask about! 

As for the weekends at the beginning of December...well the first weekend - Sat., December 3rd and Sun. December 4th this year - is always the Candlelight Processional.  Even though that is no longer an event for which DLR sells dinner packages to the general public and it seems to now be geared more towards "people who know people who know people" who can get them seats, it still draws crowds, I suppose.  People always say the crowds at DLR for the weekend of the CP are heavy.  

I guess I will find out for myself about the CP crowds this year because the last few days of my trip are going to span that CP weekend, so I will have first-hand information!

As for the following weekend, the second weekend of December....my trip last year began on the Sunday of the second weekend in December, and it was crowded!  It wasn't so scary and unmanageable that we couldn't get anything done, but it was very crowded and lines were very long for things like Haunted Mansion Holiday and POTC!  Even though POTC's line moves quickly, just the fact that it was extending out to where it did was surprising.  Luckily we caught IASW Holiday at the tail end of our Magic Morning (sometimes it's open at the start of MM and sometimes at the end), so that spared us waiting in line for that.  Without that MM, though, we would have been running into crowds everywhere.

If I recall, fellow DIS'er specialks was also at DLR over that time frame I was there last year - in fact, I think she started her trip even before mine - and she agreed that it was much more crowded than she expected it to be, which was what my feeling was.

I can only imagine that if a Sunday on the second weekend in December was crowded, the Saturday of that weekend must have been too.  It still was not the worst I've ever seen at DLR in terms of crowds, and I could tolerate it - it was just more crowded than I thought it would be for a weekend in early December.


----------



## kailuagirl

Thanks Sherry.   And no problem on posting the info I had, hope it helps folks 

I'm still trying to figure out when we are going in December this year.  I want to go the same as last year, week after Thanksgiving for 5 days, but the following week is better for DH, but I don't wanna deal with CM party days on the 5 and 6th, if that's when they have them.  And airfare is way way cheap if we went before Thanksgiving, but I want the holiday aspect.  Ahhhhh, decisions, decisions


----------



## Sherry E

kailuagirl said:


> Thanks Sherry.   And no problem on posting the info I had, hope it helps folks
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when we are going in December this year.  I want to go the same as last year, week after Thanksgiving for 5 days, but the following week is better for DH, but I don't wanna deal with CM party days on the 5 and 6th, if that's when they have them.  And airfare is way way cheap if we went before Thanksgiving, but I want the holiday aspect.  Ahhhhh, decisions, decisions



I know how you feel!  You have to weigh all the options and figure out which time frame will work best overall, and it gets so frustrating because you think you've settled on a plan and then you start re-thinking it!  I don't seem to have as much trouble with figuring out my holiday trip dates (although I keep changing the dates each year!), but I have that problem with trying to make DLR Halloween Time plans!  I have the worst time settling on a Halloween plan for myself each year, for some reason, because I keep running all the scenarios around in my head and nothing ever seems to be exactly how I want it!

I wish we knew when the darn CM party days were going to be this year.  Last year it took forever for us to find out they were happening on 12/13 and 12/14.  I had planned my dates, thinking I was missing those nights.  Then that sneaky DLR went and changed it all up on me, making the CM parties one week later than they normally are...and they fell right in the middle of my trip after all!!  Even though it ended up working out okay and I did other things on those 2 nights at the hotels and in DTD when DL closed at 6 p.m., and even though DCA stays open, I would have preferred to have the option of staying in Disneyland longer because it's so beautiful at night during the holidays!

So this year, there's no telling yet if DLR will go back to its old schedule for the CM parties and have them on 12/5 and 12/6, or if they continue the new schedule and have them on 12/12 and 12/13.


----------



## Sherry E

*THE HOLIDAY SEASON AT DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS IN 98 DAYS!!!!*​


----------



## rentayenta

Totally starting to lose my mind over having only 3 days.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *THE HOLIDAY SEASON AT DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS IN 98 DAYS!!!!*​






Woot woot!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Totally starting to lose my mind over having only 3 days.



Well, you'll make the most of your 3 days!  They will be 3 very full, enjoyable, productive days!

I'm trying to not lose my mind.  I'm trying to maintain an overall 'zen' sort of thing and not get stressed out over the fact that my out of state friends - who I have not seen in 10 years and who were supposed to be joining me for a few days of my DLR holiday visit - are now making things difficult.  I can't seem to get them to pin down which exact dates they plan to go, among other things.  The specific dates are important because I may have other people with me on other days.  So my trip is still in a state of chaos.  I don't need to have everything planned out to the letter - but knowing when certain people are going to be with me, if I will have any days to myself, etc., is good to know!  Just the basics!  I just want a nice, relaxing (but fun and productive!) trip, whether I go by myself or have other people with me.  

Also, with this PPH reservation I made I am getting VIP seating/viewing for at least a couple of shows (could be WoC, could be Aladdin, could be Fantasmic, could be the Christmas Fantasy Parade, could be the Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, etc. - I have to pick what I want and see what's available), so I will need to know if my friends are interested in that so I can set those arrangements up, and if they are not interested then I will share the VIP viewing with someone else!  But I can't wait until the last minute to do that!

Sometimes, trying to plan with other people turns into a big hassle!

Anyway, I can't wait to head back to DLR to: munch on some gingerbread cookies, eat some peppermint ice cream, have some of that delicious spaghetti that I fell in love with at Storyteller's Cafe, sit in the GCH lobby with a beverage and enjoy the carolers and overall atmosphere, and take on a new photo quest (which is yet to be determined!)!!  I will do all of that whether I am solo or with friends!




rentayenta said:


> Woot woot!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Also, with this PPH reservation I made I am getting VIP seating/viewing for at least a couple of shows (could be WoC, could be Aladdin, could be Fantasmic, could be the Christmas Fantasy Parade, could be the Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, etc. - I have to pick what I want and see what's available), so I will need to know if my friends are interested in that so I can set those arrangements up, and if they are not interested then I will share the VIP viewing with someone else!  But I can't wait until the last minute to do that!
> 
> Sometimes, trying to plan with other people turns into a big hassle!
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to head back to DLR to: munch on some gingerbread cookies, eat some peppermint ice cream, have some of that delicious spaghetti that I fell in love with at Storyteller's Cafe, sit in the GCH lobby with a beverage and enjoy the carolers and overall atmosphere, and take on a new photo quest (which is yet to be determined!)!!  I will do all of that whether I am solo or with friends!



Just like you Sherry, I am waiting till we get to the Holiday season at the DLR. 

What are you thinking of selecting for the VIP seating/viewing? It would be nice to get a VIP seating for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks or A Christmas Fantasy parade since they are only available during the Holiday season. 

I can't wait to hear what kind of photo quest we will be doing this year at the DLR.


----------



## nicolispicoli

I've been reading this thread and am new to disboards, thanks for all the information! 

I'll be visiting with my family november 10-15th for our first trip during the holidays! We extended our trip a couple days so that we could get at least one night of snow, holiday parade and fireworks. I know you mentioned that they could possibly be filming the holiday parade that weekend. 

Not sure if this has been asked before, but does the rest of the DL park operate normally while they are filming the parade? Also, is it limited to main street like the other parades at DLR? Not that I am not interested in the parade, but I am sure that's probably a good opportunity for lines to get a little shorter. 

Thank you! 

~ Nicole


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like you Sherry, I am waiting till we get to the Holiday season at the DLR.
> 
> What are you thinking of selecting for the VIP seating/viewing? It would be nice to get a VIP seating for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks or A Christmas Fantasy parade since they are only available during the Holiday season.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what kind of photo quest we will be doing this year at the DLR.



Hi, Bret!

Well, on the one hand I am tempted to actually see the parade with seats (which is what I assume would be involved in the VIP viewing set-up).  It would be better for photo-taking.  But on the other hand, I've seen that parade enough times to maybe want to switch to something else.  Unless I was with people who wanted to see the parade and fireworks, I would probably instead use the VIP viewing for World of Color - which I have not seen yet - and Aladdin, which I have not seen in a few years.  Our seats for Aladdin were pretty bad last time, so I'd like to see it again with better viewing.  

If I were allowed to have VIP viewing/seating for everything that it's available for, I might just do them all (Fantasmic too!) but if I can only get VIP viewing for 2 different shows, it will probably be WoC and Aladdin.

I'm still tossing around ideas in my mind for a possible holiday photo quest.  I mean, the Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest can still be in effect (for whomever wants to take on the challenge) every year.  Those are quests that are kind of timeless - they can continue on and on for many Quest-ers to come!

I still plan to do Santa Quest - that is, finding all 5 of the DLR Santas and getting photos.  I had planned to do that last year, but I was too involved with Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest!!  But the Santa Quest ends after Santa #5, so that's not a very long Quest!

But what can we add to the list of holiday Quests that is holiday-specific?  Hmmm... Frosty Quest??  (That would be finding any kind of snowman around DLR, in decorations or murals or ornaments or wherever, and taking photos.)  Reindeer Quest - same idea as Frosty Quest but with reindeer??  Candy Cane Quest?    I am drawing a blank!  It seems like Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest are the most obvious ones - and they are the Quests that offer the most results and discoveries throughout DLR - but there have got to be some other holiday-related Quests we can come up with.



nicolispicoli said:


> I've been reading this thread and am new to disboards, thanks for all the information!
> 
> I'll be visiting with my family november 10-15th for our first trip during the holidays! We extended our trip a couple days so that we could get at least one night of snow, holiday parade and fireworks. I know you mentioned that they could possibly be filming the holiday parade that weekend.
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked before, but does the rest of the DL park operate normally while they are filming the parade? Also, is it limited to main street like the other parades at DLR? Not that I am not interested in the parade, but I am sure that's probably a good opportunity for lines to get a little shorter.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ~ Nicole



Welcome, Nicole!!  I'm so glad you've joined us here on the Superthread!

Yes, I think it was Kim (jernysgirl) who mentioned the high probability that the parade could be filming over that weekend of 11/12 and 11/13.

I've never been there on a day when the parade was being filmed, but I will say that the theme song to that parade is STILL stuck in my head from last year!!!  I encountered that parade a lot last year, whether I wanted to or not!

Hopefully someone who has been there on a filming day can help you.  I would imagine that the rest of the park (and DCA, too) operates as usual.  The parade starts, I think, near IASW and then makes its way down Main Street.  (The seating for the parade, which is offered on the holiday tour, is right by IASW Holiday.)

I agree - I would imagine that if it's business as usual in the rest of Disneyland while the parade is happening, it could be a great time to get on some rides.  Just make sure you get where you need to be before the parade starts so you don't get blocked off by the parade barriers (which happened to me last year!)  Also, during the fireworks is a great time to get on rides!

You will get at least one full day (11/14) of 'official' holiday merriment, including the snow on Main Street, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, etc.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will already be open (since it starts next month) when you arrive at DLR, and I am almost positive that It's a Small World Holiday will open before 11/14 - I am guessing that it will start soft opening on 11/11 or 11/12.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Bret!
> 
> Well, on the one hand I am tempted to actually see the parade with seats (which is what I assume would be involved in the VIP viewing set-up).  It would be better for photo-taking.  But on the other hand, I've seen that parade enough times to maybe want to switch to something else.  Unless I was with people who wanted to see the parade and fireworks, I would probably instead use the VIP viewing for World of Color - which I have not seen yet - and Aladdin, which I have not seen in a few years.  Our seats for Aladdin were pretty bad last time, so I'd like to see it again with better viewing.
> 
> If I were allowed to have VIP viewing/seating for everything that it's available for, I might just do them all (Fantasmic too!) but if I can only get VIP viewing for 2 different shows, it will probably be WoC and Aladdin.
> 
> I'm still tossing around ideas in my mind for a possible holiday photo quest.  I mean, the Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest can still be in effect (for whomever wants to take on the challenge) every year.  Those are quests that are kind of timeless - they can continue on and on for many Quest-ers to come!
> 
> I still plan to do Santa Quest - that is, finding all 5 of the DLR Santas and getting photos.  I had planned to do that last year, but I was too involved with Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest!!  But the Santa Quest ends after Santa #5, so that's not a very long Quest!
> 
> But what can we add to the list of holiday Quests that is holiday-specific?  Hmmm... Frosty Quest??  (That would be finding any kind of snowman around DLR, in decorations or murals or ornaments or wherever, and taking photos.)  Reindeer Quest - same idea as Frosty Quest but with reindeer??  Candy Cane Quest?    I am drawing a blank!  It seems like Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Ornament Quest are the most obvious ones - and they are the Quests that offer the most results and discoveries throughout DLR - but there have got to be some other holiday-related Quests we can come up with.



I can understand what you are saying Sherry about doing the WoC and Aladdin VIP seating since you have seen the parade and fireworks a lot of times during the Holiday season. You got to see WoC during one of your trips since it is so amazing. I am hoping that TDA will do a WoC Holiday special for the show, but I would guess that if they do a Holiday show they would do a short clip or encore show of the Holiday season just like they did with TRON and 4th of July special. 

The Tree, Wreath, and Ornament Quest is something I will do at the DLR during the Holiday season. It would be nice to do another quest while we are there. The Santa Quest is a nice one to do, but the bad thing for me is that I won't be able to get all the Santa's while I go during the first few weeks of the Holiday season. 

The Frosty Quest sounds like a good idea as well as the Reindeer Quest. Looking for snowmans will be very difficult to find. You can find all the Reindeers at Santa's Reindeer Round-Up as well as the parade. Candy Cane is a good one. Oh yeah, what about a present quest. Looking for all wrapped up presents around the resort. I would assume that there is a lot of decorated presents around the resort. That can be one of the Quests during the Holiday season. We talked about garlands in the past and that what I can think of right now. But I will think about more ideas during the Holiday season.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Thanks Sherry! 

Have you taken the holiday tour before? What does it usually entail? I saw on the DLR website about it, but there was very little info except to say that you can book in advance. Is the perk that you get seating for the parade?


----------



## Vala

nicolispicoli said:


> I'll be visiting with my family november 10-15th for our first trip during the holidays! We extended our trip a couple days so that we could get at least one night of snow, holiday parade and fireworks. I know you mentioned that they could possibly be filming the holiday parade that weekend.
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked before, but does the rest of the DL park operate normally while they are filming the parade? Also, is it limited to main street like the other parades at DLR? Not that I am not interested in the parade, but I am sure that's probably a good opportunity for lines to get a little shorter.



Yes, the rest of the park is running as normally. Parade is on normal parade route.

I've hit filming a couple of times and some park areas are absolutely dead. The first year I actually managed to bump into the Dream Team that way when that promotion was still going on.


----------



## seadd67

I am subscibing,I have to read from page 1, but our trip is schedule from the 1st of Dec to the 5th any word on how the weather is about?


----------



## mvf-m11c

nicolispicoli said:


> Have you taken the holiday tour before? What does it usually entail? I saw on the DLR website about it, but there was very little info except to say that you can book in advance. Is the perk that you get seating for the parade?



You can check out the Holiday Tour on the first page on the third post about the Holiday tour. I have done the tour in the past and it is a nice experience to learn about the Holiday season at DL. Yes, the good thing about the tour is that you get reserved seating right across from IASWH.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

How about a Christmas Food Quest, I love the present quest idea, I loved the quests from last year, they certainly made me excited knowing I would be here this year.  

I am not used to a winter Christmas so am very excited to enjoy hot chocolates and Christmas treats to warm the belly. Those gingerbread beignets that Sherry mentioned sound yummy.  

Maybe I need a snow quest to document my white Christmas...

I leave in four months, I am getting excited.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Thank you to you and Vala for the info! I could not be more excited for my first holiday there! I've always loved Halloween and managed to avoid it during the holidays, but this is also my first year with an AP.


----------



## kailuagirl

seadd67 said:


> I am subscibing,I have to read from page 1, but our trip is schedule from the 1st of Dec to the 5th any word on how the weather is about?



Hi seadd67, I can't give you a what the norm is like, but last year around that time it was nice in the day, we wore shorts and tshirts, I think it was in the low 70's and in the early am and night it was cold, I  had gloves, the works, it was in the 40's some nights, so it was all over the place.  When we first got there it was warmer than we when left a few days later.

Hope that helps


----------



## tksbaskets

nicolispicoli said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> Have you taken the holiday tour before? What does it usually entail? I saw on the DLR website about it, but there was very little info except to say that you can book in advance. Is the perk that you get seating for the parade?



Bret had some good suggestions for reading about the Holiday Tour.  We did it in 2009 and loved it.  Not only did we get fudge samples, gingerbread cookies, and prime seats for the parade, we got right on Haunted Mansion and IASW.  I have a report on the tour in my holiday 2009 trip report. 

I would recommend the tour to anyone.  Well worth the price.  Remember your DVC or Disney VISA discount too.

TK


----------



## kylie71

I'm joining the thread... was there last Thanksgivning, just never posted all my Tree Quest pics.... I have a lot! lol!
It was super cold last year, I'm hoping for more Southern Ca like weather this year!
I'm doing the F! dessert dining for the first time...  I can't wait for that!
Last year we LOVED the snowflake rice krispy treats... OMGosh they we're good!


----------



## nicolispicoli

We have definitely decided to do it! For all you get, it seems worth it for sure...The only bummer was that eventhough we plan on purchasing our AP's before we go in november, they aren't active until we arrive which means (according to rep on Disney website), we won't get the 20% discount when booking a month ahead. It's obvious that given it's popularity, we should not try to wait to book until our time in the park. I am too much of a super planner to hold off  I just don't understand why they'll let you book hotel accomodations with the discount when the pass isn't activated, but not tours.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

tksbaskets said:


> Bret had some good suggestions for reading about the Holiday Tour.  We did it in 2009 and loved it.  Not only did we get fudge samples, gingerbread cookies, and prime seats for the parade, we got right on Haunted Mansion and IASW.  I have a report on the tour in my holiday 2009 trip report.
> 
> I would recommend the tour to anyone.  Well worth the price.  Remember your DVC or Disney VISA discount too.
> 
> TK



I can't find anything about the costs. Are children 2 and under free? Do you know if it's offered during the entire holiday season (ie Jan 8) or does this option end at Christmas?


----------



## redheadtove

My youngest DD and I were at DL December 12-17 2010.. It was her 7th b-day present. Since her birthday is actually January 6, I thought going before would be better then we would get to see DL all decorated for Christmas. Now I'm not a Christmas fan at all, but I have to say that being in DL while it is all decorated for Christmas was purely Magical. I loved all the trees decorated and the Christmas Parade was AMAZING!!! The fireworks at the castle and then the "snow" falling was outstanding!!! My daughter and I LOVED every minute our trip!! I'm planning on taking both my DD's to either WDW or DL next year when they are celebrating Christmas!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I❤MICKEY;42200639 said:
			
		

> I can't find anything about the costs. Are children 2 and under free? Do you know if it's offered during the entire holiday season (ie Jan 8) or does this option end at Christmas?



It is $64 per person. You can get a 20% discount with an AP, AAA, and DVC. Yes, children 2 and under are free. It doesn't say when the tour ends during the Holiday season, but I would say that it goes all the way till the first weekend of January.


----------



## Ihaveamickeymousekid

Getting closer slowly but surely...

The countdown calendar i made for DDs room says 106 days so even though it seems like forever im sure it will come around quick.

I need the extra days as im on a pre-disney diet. I have lost 14kgs so far which is about 30 pounds, i would like to loose another 9kgs or 20 pounds before we go.

Can i ask is it pretty safe to travel around in anaheim as a woman on her own? DD and DH have no interest in going shopping but i was thinking of taking an afternoon to go to either South Coast Plaza or Westfield Mainplace and would be either taking the ART or a taxi. Do you think that would be ok on my own? Im coming from Australia so have no real idea, the last trips we took a taxi to target and back but was with DH and DD so not alone.


----------



## nicolispicoli

TKS: I read your trip report re: the holiday tour and it was great! Thanks for all the info and photos you included. It was the deciding factor, we'll be booking when it's time. Now I just have to wait for 3 months to pass quickly


----------



## areweindisneyyet

19 weeks to Christmas Day


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump


----------



## Sherry E

Here is my weekly Monday countdown.....





*ONLY 91 DAYS UNTIL THE HOLIDAY SEASON AT
DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS!!!!*​



Can you smell the peppermint and gingerbread now??  Can you just hear the IASW Holiday dolls singing "Deck the Halls"?  Can you just imagine the Winter Castle aglow in icicle lights at night?  Can you picture the tiny specks of snow dotting your hair and clothing on Main Street?  Are you ready to pose for that annual photo with Santa?  Are you excited to see what, if anything, DCA does for decor now that there's a whole new entrance to the park?  Can you hear the theme song to the Christmas Fantasy Parade (_I can - it's stuck in my head_)?  

It's all coming very, very, very soon!!  Before we all know it, we will be immersed in holiday magic, Disney style!!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> I can't wait to get there.



That makes two of us!  I am in serious need of some holiday merriment about now...except I need for the weather to cool down a tad so it feels more holiday-esque to me.  It hasn't been all that hot for August in SoCal (yet), so I have a feeling we are going to get hit with another crazy heatwave in late Summer or early Fall (like we did last year).  But it's very weird when it's an 80-degree or 90-degree day in the middle of November or December.  I feel like I need to have a bit of a chill in the air so I have the urge to grab some cocoa and bundle up, while watching the snow fall on Main Street.


----------



## pattyduke34

I am so excited...I got out my pictures we took in 2007 when we went at Christmas time!!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> I am so excited...I got out my pictures we took in 2007 when we went at Christmas time!!



Share them with us if you can!

That's always a great way to start getting in the mood for the holidays (looking at photos of previous trips), and kind of working up to it gradually.  Of course, it would be odd to see a giant Christmas tree on Main Street right now, in the middle of August, or hear holiday tunes playing, but by the time November rolls around, we will be ready for it!

By the way, pattyduke34 - I must apologize!  I think there have been 2 separate times in the past where you have posted or replied to something I posted - once in this thread and once in the November Check-In thread - and I made a mental note to myself each time to reply to you...and then never got around to it, even though I always remembered that I had planned on doing it!  I think other things came up that I replied to, and I never got back to your posts!  So, I apologize for spacing out and not getting back to your comments!

In any case, I think I remember one thing you were saying (in response to my comments about the GCH lobby area during the holiday season) about having a possible quick meet-up in the GCH.  I had planned to say that it appears so many of us are going to DLR during that specific post-Thanksgiving/early December week - and I know the GCH lobby is on the agenda for several of us - it would be hilarious if we all found ourselves hanging around the GCH at the same time!  I wouldn't be at all shocked if some of us end up there at the exact same moment!!  

When it gets a bit closer to all of our late November trips, and we all have a better idea of what our schedules will be like, maybe we can plan to have a meet-up by the giant Christmas tree for a group photo!  (Or a group Santa photo?)


----------



## pattyduke34

Ok, this is my first try at uploading photos...so please bear with me....let me know if you can see them ok??  This was the last time we were at Disneyland for Christmas....My little family!  lol  
Sherry yes it would be great to see if some of us could meet up at CGH for a photo....I love Santa!  So lets see if the pics load..


----------



## I❤MICKEY

pattyduke34 said:


>



May I ask where this photo was taken? I love that Mickey and Goofy are in non-traditional clothes. My son could wait in line all day to meet characters so I love it when they are in different clothing in order to have some variety in my albums.


----------



## pattyduke34

This picture was taken at California Adventure when they had the Visa card meet and greet over by the Wine Terrace...My oldest son's favorite is Goofy and we were the only ones there and got to spend at least ten minutes with them...It was great!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

pattyduke34 said:


> This picture was taken at California Adventure when they had the Visa card meet and greet over by the Wine Terrace...My oldest son's favorite is Goofy and we were the only ones there and got to spend at least ten minutes with them...It was great!



Very cool. We were there in June. I have the Chase Disney Visa too. We took advantage of the free picture each day but it rotated between Chip / Dale and Pluto each half hour. The CM told me those were the only characters Chase had contracted for. Must have been different in 2007. Maybe we'll get lucky in December and even though it will probably be Chip/Dale and Pluto they will be wearing holiday clothing.

My son loves goofy too. We are going to surprise him with a meal at Goofy's.


----------



## cpster

I'm just along for the ride as I've got a bun in othe oven that will be ready this holiday season.  Can't wait to see all the pictures and we're planning a trip for 2012 to see the holiday magic!  Have a great time everyone!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Decorations on the tree near Santa's spot in the Fantasyland Tower.






With presents under his tree






Visiting Goofy's Kitchen ... Like you Sherry I just love it.






At reception, waiting to check in.











The entrance to the DLH






The Frontierland Tower tree, my DH insists it will not fit into our suitcase.






The Frontierland Tower tree up close.

I wonder if Santa will leave me a present under each one...

I know that there weren't as many decorations last year from what everyone said, but I am hoping with the renovations almost complete there will be some more lovely Christmas treats to go exploring for in December.

I can't wait to see the decorations to work out what tree I will buy and which colourful decorations I will use to decorate my hotel room tree.

Oh, there goes DH - another Christmas tree


----------



## nicolispicoli

Getting so excited for my first Disneyland holiday trip! It's also my daughters first trip, she'll only be 7 months, but I know she'll enjoy checking things out. There's so much to see! My husband says I only had a kid so I have more reason to go to DLR...he's right  

I had booked at the Red Lion, which I've stayed at before and was happy with, but yesterday I received a pin from Disney for a low rate I couldn't resist at the DLH! I am bummed it won't be decorated yet, but the decorated park will be enough for us! Less than three months now until our trip! 

Does anyone know if the majority of rooms at the DLH will be renovated by November? I booked a standard room, but it would be awesome if we were able to get one of the renovated rooms. It will finally feel like you're getting what you paid for, they were long overdue for a renovation!


----------



## pattyduke34

areweindisneyyet:  Love your pictures!  In looking back it seems I was not into taking many pictures until my last 2 trips...  I know this year it is going to be different.  Took a lot last Halloween,,so this will be the first Christmas that I will have camera in hand everyday!


----------



## jemilah

nicolispicoli, how good was the pin offer?


----------



## Sherry E

*nicolispicoli - * 

I don't know for sure, of course, but I think a large portion of the DLH rooms are already done.  The renovations/refurbs have been going on since last year, and the more we hear on the DIS about people staying at the DLH, it seems like more of them are getting the refurbed rooms.  So I think your chances are excellent.  

Was the PIN code you received from the Saved Offer trick that I have been promoting?  The e-mail PIN codes generally have the DLH at $186 or so, while the snail mail PIN codes have a slightly lower rate for the DLH.

I saw a wasted PIN code near our mail boxes yesterday - it was a mailer sent out by Disney Destinations, and it was addressed to someone who has not lived in our building in several years.  It was also good through October 8, which annoyed me because, originally, I wanted early October dates for my Halloween Time visit, and the PIN code I got was only good for 10/16 - 10/31.  But, alas, no one can use this PIN code sent to this person who no longer lives here, because the PIN's are non-transferable.  So there went a perfectly good PIN code that someone could have used - completely useless and wasted.



*pattyduke34 -* 

Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos.  Although I went to DLR for the holidays in 2007, I did not start using PhotoPass until 2008.  I later regretted that, as I had a particular group of friends with me in 2007 who will be hard to get together ever again (due to geographical distances), and having some nice PhotoPass pictures to celebrate our reunion in 2007 would have been awesome.  Anyway, I can see that I missed out on a cute holiday border - the one with Chip & Dale on the lower left side - because I do not recall seeing that border in 2008!

To be honest, I was getting tired of the same PhotoPass borders each year.  Then, last year, I noticed that some of the old borders were gone and the new ones they added were not all that exciting.  I was really uninspired with my PhotoPass editing, etc., last year because the borders were just kind of blah.  I came to realize that I actually preferred the ones that were old and tired over the selection of borders last year!  I am hoping that PhotoPass starts shaping up and adding in some new stuff.

Before your upcoming DLR Christmas time trip, take another look at the Table of Contents (Post #2, Page #1) to jot down any ideas you like for photo ideas.  That's where I've gotten inspiration for a lot of things - I will look at one person's photos and it will lead me to other ideas or thoughts of what I want to do for holiday photos.  


*areweindisneyyet - *

Thank you for your photo contributions, and for your dedication to this thread and making sure people see it when it drifts too far down the pages!  I really appreciate it.



*cpster -*

I'm so glad you joined us!  Hopefully this thread will be helpful to you in planning for your eventual holiday trip!

Don't forget to take a peek at Page 1 - Posts #1, #2 and #3 - for all kinds of info, links and details about the DLR holiday season!!



*Bret -* 

I'm glad if I have helped give you photo ideas in some small way, maybe inspiring some unusual quests or things to take photos of.  I think you did such an amazing job on my Heart Quest idea - much better than I expected anyone could do - and your photos have given me lots of ideas too.  You also did a great job on Tree Quest last year!

Right now, I still think Frosty Quest might be a good idea.  I'm sure there will be various types of snowman decorations in assorted places around DLR, maybe in different themes.  That might be a good thing to look for.  Anything that we think there might be a lot of, scattered around DLR, would be good.  Trees, ornaments and wreaths are in abundance, so that was an excellent start.  And even though those Quests will always be active for anyone, now the Quests get harder as we try to find more things to search for that can keep us busy for a long time!!

Your idea of presents is good.  I mainly just paid attention to the presents at the hotel trees last year, primarily.  I didn't look too closely at presents under any other trees outside of the hotels, that I can recall.  I still have some extra trees that I have to revisit or find this year, that I didn't get to last year, or that I didn't get good photos of!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

pattyduke34 said:


> areweindisneyyet:  Love your pictures!  In looking back it seems I was not into taking many pictures until my last 2 trips...  I know this year it is going to be different.  Took a lot last Halloween,,so this will be the first Christmas that I will have camera in hand everyday!



Thanks Pattyduke. We took lots of photos to remember the trip, over 2000.  We visited from the Sunday after Thanksgiving until the Monday after the Candlelight Processional.  The magic of Disneyland at Christmas is amazing and before we had even jumped on the plane home we had already started to plan a family Christmas in Disney.  

Last year Sherry and friends went on a tree quest to find the 700 Disney Chrismas trees, which led to wreath quests, there are so many beautiful Christmaspictures to take as you know.  

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

nicolispicoli said:


> Getting so excited for my first Disneyland holiday trip! It's also my daughters first trip, she'll only be 7 months, but I know she'll enjoy checking things out. There's so much to see! My husband says I only had a kid so I have more reason to go to DLR...he's right
> 
> I had booked at the Red Lion, which I've stayed at before and was happy with, but yesterday I received a pin from Disney for a low rate I couldn't resist at the DLH! I am bummed it won't be decorated yet, but the decorated park will be enough for us! Less than three months now until our trip!
> 
> Does anyone know if the majority of rooms at the DLH will be renovated by November? I booked a standard room, but it would be awesome if we were able to get one of the renovated rooms. It will finally feel like you're getting what you paid for, they were long overdue for a renovation!



I am pretty sure that the DLH only sell renovated rooms now a there is only a small part of the Fantasyland Tower to finish.  

Enjoy the DLH and sharing your first trip to Disneyland with your little one.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Jemilah- It wasn't GREAT, but then again, they never really are. It was $205/night at the DLH during Veterans Day weekend (our stay is 11/10-11/15). I think other days were $185/night. It was much more expensive than the Red Lion of course, but to me, the convenience of the DLH is worth it. Plus, I am dying to see the renovated rooms!


----------



## nicolispicoli

areweindisneyyet said:


> I am pretty sure that the DLH only sell renovated rooms now a there is only a small part of the Fantasyland Tower to finish.
> 
> Enjoy the DLH and sharing your first trip to Disneyland with your little one.



Thank you  

I did call before I saw these updates and she said as of right now they are still giving out the old rooms, but that by November, it should be done. Of course, she mentioned that she couldn't confirm as they don't have a current schedule for renovations and it's based on availability.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E- 

The pin I got was $185/night for DLH or 35% off, it was $247/night for DGC, which I was almost tempted to do, but didn't because of my interest in seeing the refurbed rooms. I think the pin was good for 11/1-11/19 and 11/27-11/31...it also had DPP for around $147/night.


----------



## pattyduke34

> Thanks Pattyduke. We took lots of photos to remember the trip, over 2000. We visited from the Sunday after Thanksgiving until the Monday after the Candlelight Processional. The magic of Disneyland at Christmas is amazing and before we had even jumped on the plane home we had already started to plan a family Christmas in Disney.
> 
> Last year Sherry and friends went on a tree quest to find the 700 Disney Chrismas trees, which led to wreath quests, there are so many beautiful Christmaspictures to take as you know.
> 
> Have a wonderful time.



That sounds wonderful...I am the disney nut in my family..it is like pulling teeth to get them to go with me almost every time...so planning it soo soon would drive them nuts!    But I get my way almost every time and I plan it all and they tag along....or else  hmmmmm I would just go by myself!!  This year I do plan to take time and just absorb all the holiday magic and take tons of pics....


----------



## Sherry E

Tree Quest, Ornament Quest and Wreath Quest are always on, for whomever wants to do them (there are many other Quests, too, but I am specifically naming the holiday-related ones).  There's also Santa Quest, which is getting photos with all 5 of the Santas around DLR (this would only work if you are there post-Thanksgiving, when all the hotel Santas are out).  And this year I want to try Frosty Quest - hunting down any snowmen hidden in decor around DLR!  I bet there are more snowmen than we think there would be!

​

Anyway, speaking of decorations.....

Did anyone read the latest Al Lutz article for MiceAge?  It just came out today.  One of the things mentioned was that DLR apparently cannot let go of the idea of a street/dance party in DCA, even with the new makeover of that park coming to fruition next year.

So, although DCA will get rid of ElecTRONica (it's about time, since TRON will be outdated by next year), they want to replace it right away with another type of street party in an Alice In Wonderland theme (the Tim Burton version of "Alice," not the Disney cartoon Alice).  It will be called Mad Tea Party.

Now, while I like the idea of a Mad Tea Party better than I like the idea of ElecTRONica, this means that the whole Hollywood area of DCA will never receive any holiday decorations.  The main reason the Christmas decorations have been missing from the Hollywood Backlot since last year is because of ElecTRONica and the whole set-up for it.  No more candy cane/bell-shaped garland on the posts along the street.  No more wreaths hanging from the elephants at the entrance to the Backlot.

But I had hoped that once ElecTRONica was removed, we could go back to seeing that Hollywood area decorated because all the scaffolding or whatever nonsense is used to set up for that party would be gone.

Not so if there is a Mad Tea Party....  Mad Tea Party may be fun - but it will kill any possibility of Christmas decorations returning to that area because there will be too much 'stuff' set up in the area for the party.

Couldn't Disney just skip a year or two, and not have any street party for a while?  Unless they decide to have a 'Christmas street party' kind of thing (Hey!  Now _there's_ an interesting idea!) in DCA, why can't they just let 2012 and 2013 focus on the new additions and changes to DCA, and let people really soak those in changes without a street/dance party every night?

Will a Mad Tea Party even fit in with the theme of Hollywoodland or with anything in DCA?


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> why can't they just let 2012 and 2013 focus on the new additions and changes to DCA, and let people really soak those in changes without a street/dance party every night?



Why?  Because they're selling a whole lot of glowtini's. 

-Bob


----------



## dnamertz

pattyduke34 said:


> This picture was taken at California Adventure when they had the Visa card meet and greet over by the Wine Terrace...My oldest son's favorite is Goofy and we were the only ones there and got to spend at least ten minutes with them...It was great!



Where exactly do they offer this, and is it only at certain times?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Found some DCA photos from our trip and the Hollywood Backlot.  Also the love California letters that will be no more and the Golden Gate Bridge. 

DCA will be quite different from the one we visited last.  The sun was still on the wheel and mickey on Screamin.
































Enjoy!


----------



## basketrn

Does anyone know of something to do that is family friendly on New Years Eve?  We will not be going into the park on NYE but will be staying at the GC Villas?

This is our very first trip to DL (son is marching in the Rose Parade).

Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I'm glad if I have helped give you photo ideas in some small way, maybe inspiring some unusual quests or things to take photos of.  I think you did such an amazing job on my Heart Quest idea - much better than I expected anyone could do - and your photos have given me lots of ideas too.  You also did a great job on Tree Quest last year!
> 
> Right now, I still think Frosty Quest might be a good idea.  I'm sure there will be various types of snowman decorations in assorted places around DLR, maybe in different themes.  That might be a good thing to look for.  Anything that we think there might be a lot of, scattered around DLR, would be good.  Trees, ornaments and wreaths are in abundance, so that was an excellent start.  And even though those Quests will always be active for anyone, now the Quests get harder as we try to find more things to search for that can keep us busy for a long time!!
> 
> Your idea of presents is good.  I mainly just paid attention to the presents at the hotel trees last year, primarily.  I didn't look too closely at presents under any other trees outside of the hotels, that I can recall.  I still have some extra trees that I have to revisit or find this year, that I didn't get to last year, or that I didn't get good photos of!



It was fun to do these different quests that people would have not done during the trip to the parks. Thank you for the comments on the Heart Quest and Tree Quest. Those quests were very challenging and very hard to do at the parks. 

The Frosty Quest is a good idea and I think that is a good addition to the Holiday Quest during the Holiday season. The other quests that we have done in the Holiday season will always be a must do and the Frosty Quest will be more of a challenging since there will be few of them around the park. 

The presents one is okay, but I would guess that there would be a lot of them around the parks, DTD and the hotels. So this would be endless around the resort.


----------



## lconn

Here's a hypothetical question for you: If you could choose any 7 day span during the holiday season....like if you had no restrictions like work or school, etc what week would you choose and why?


----------



## Sherry E

lconn said:


> Here's a hypothetical question for you: If you could choose any 7 day span during the holiday season....like if you had no restrictions like work or school, etc what week would you choose and why?



I just happened to pop on to the DIS for a hot minute right now, and hadn't even planned on visiting this thread until tomorrow, so I can reply to Bret, areweindisneyyet, etc.

But I saw your question and wanted to chime in quickly before signing off.

Hmmm...no work or school restrictions....well, just as a matter of when would be a nice, magical 7-day block of time to go, momentarily setting aside crowd concerns and higher-priced hotels, I think the week of Christmas would be really nice, including the days leading up to it.  There's a special energy in the air in those several days leading up to the holiday, from what I could tell on my weekend-before-Christmas visits.  Or, if there were low crowds, I would say the week from Christmas to New Year's because that would be lots of fun.  

However, crowds are an issue during those weeks and hotel prices are higher.  So for low_er_ crowds, lower hotel rates and the full array of holiday offerings that the season provides, as well as (most likely) some cool temperatures, I think the first week of December would be nice.  

I may change my mind after this year - I'm going to try that week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend (the week starting 11/28), and that's supposed to be a wonderful time as well.  If that turns out to be as delightful as it sounds like it is, that may become my new favorite time to go during the holiday season.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Bump


----------



## rentayenta

*Tomorrow is​*
*double digits!!!​*


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> *Tomorrow is​*
> *double digits!!!​*


----------



## Eeee-va

lconn said:


> Here's a hypothetical question for you: If you could choose any 7 day span during the holiday season....like if you had no restrictions like work or school, etc what week would you choose and why?



If I had NO restrictions and 7 days, I think I'd go the week of the Candlelight Processional (arriving on maybe Wednesday and leaving maybe Tuesday?).  It would be neat to see the show (or try to).  And if I had 6 or 7 days at the parks, I wouldn't have to worry so much about the crazy crowds that weekend, because I'd have plenty of other time to take everything in.

I'm not sure when Cast Member parties are, though (they close DL at I think 6 PM for two days in a row).  If they're the Monday and Tuesday after the Candlelight Processional then I _might_ adjust my arrival and departure so that I get a final "night" in DL.

With a more limited timeframe, in 2009 we had an excellent time Wednesday-Sunday around the second weekend of December.  But it rained quite a bit on Friday and Saturday.  I have no idea how crowds would have been if not for the rain...I assume bad.  Wednesday (part day) and Thursday were just great, though, even with the great weather--DL was open 'til 11 and low crowds all day.


----------



## rnewton2

We are planning a trip to DL January 4-9.  Any idea on crowds during that time??  I know it is technically still holiday season, but was hoping that after New Years it would empty out as kids and parents were returning to school and work.  Any thoughts?


----------



## rentayenta

*99  days !!!​*


----------



## Sherry E

rnewton2 said:


> We are planning a trip to DL January 4-9.  Any idea on crowds during that time??  I know it is technically still holiday season, but was hoping that after New Years it would empty out as kids and parents were returning to school and work.  Any thoughts?



rnewton2 - 

This is the first time the holiday season will extend quite so far into January, officially.  Normally it ends several days earlier.  So this will be uncharted territory for us, as we have no idea what the crowds will be like in this particular scenario.

Like you said, I have to think that many people will have returned back to work and school by January 4th, and the parks will empty out quite a bit.   

At the same time, because it will be still "officially" be the holiday season and we assume that means that all the seasonal offerings will still be going on through January 8th, I do think that this will attract more people to the parks during that week who may not have been there otherwise.  

I don't think it will be as crowded as it would be before Christmas and New Year's, by a long shot, BUT it will be an opportunity for anyone who is not able to get to DLR pre-New Year's to see the holiday stuff.  In fact, many people may choose to go during that time because they feel it will be a great time to experience some holiday magic with lower crowds.  





rentayenta said:


> *99  days !!!​*



You mean 99 days until your trip begins? Is that 11/27?  

Then that means 100 days for me!!!  I'm right on your heels!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> rnewton2 -
> 
> This is the first time the holiday season will extend quite so far into January, officially.  Normally it ends several days earlier.  So this will be uncharted territory for us, as we have no idea what the crowds will be like in this particular scenario.
> 
> Like you said, I have to think that many people will have returned back to work and school by January 4th, and the parks will empty out quite a bit.
> 
> At the same time, because it will be still "officially" be the holiday season and we assume that means that all the seasonal offerings will still be going on through January 8th, I do think that this will attract more people to the parks during that week who may not have been there otherwise.
> 
> I don't think it will be as crowded as it would be before Christmas and New Year's, by a long shot, BUT it will be an opportunity for anyone who is not able to get to DLR pre-New Year's to see the holiday stuff.  In fact, many people may choose to go during that time because they feel it will be a great time to experience some holiday magic with lower crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 99 days until your trip begins? Is that 11/27?
> 
> Then that means 100 days for me!!!  I'm right on your heels!





 99 days until we arrive at Disneyland. Our trip begins 11/23.  I am so excited I can hardly think straight. The sights, the smells, the tastes.........


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> 99 days until we arrive at Disneyland. Our trip begins 11/23.  I am so excited I can hardly think straight. The sights, the smells, the tastes.........



I agree.  I said it before and will say it again - I am in need of some holiday cheer or Christmas magic or whatever we want to call it.  Whatever it is, I need it!  

I will miss the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters and the decorated Golden Gate Bridge.  I have no idea what DCA will look like, holiday-wise, this year - but as long as A Bug's Land is still decorated and there is a tree in the park somewhere, I'll deal with it.  However, DL, DTD and the hotels should be in full swing.  I can't wait to sit on Main Street again, and listen to the vehicle drivers beep out some seasonal tunes on their horns!  For some reason, that brings me great joy!  I also really enjoy wandering from land to land and listening to the different styles of holiday music, based on the theme of the land.

I'm over this Summer already - time for the holidays!!


----------



## Jillchristina

Sherry E said:


> You mean 99 days until your trip begins? Is that 11/27?
> 
> Then that means 100 days for me!!!  I'm right on your heels!



Me too! I CAN'T wait! This is going to be a fabulous trip.


----------



## Jillchristina

xx


----------



## jernysgirl

rentayenta said:


> *99  days !!!​*



Not to brag or anything....  but I only have 82 left! I am SOOOOO ready to be there!


----------



## A Small World

We've a bit longer - just over 100 days but Im getting so excited.

You are all making it so exciting - I cant wait to see it all for myself. I love Christmas and love Disney so the 2 together are perfect. 
Its also my first Disney trip with no children which will make it different as well


----------



## areweindisneyyet

13 weeks til I can book my seats for the Holiday Tour.
















Less than 16 weeks until I leave...  Checking out Aulani on my way over.  

Time is flying by.  Soon we will be roasting chestnuts on an open fire.


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> 13 weeks til I can book my seats for the Holiday Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 16 weeks until I leave...  Checking out Aulani on my way over.
> 
> Time is flying by.  Soon we will be roasting chestnuts on an open fire.




As tired as I was of that parade theme song during my trip last year (I seemed to keep running into it, wherever I went), I am almost looking forward to hearing it!!  A little time heals all wounds, and now I am ready to face the theme song once again!


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> As tired as I was of that parade theme song during my trip last year (I seemed to keep running into it, wherever I went), I am almost looking forward to hearing it!!  A little time heals all wounds, and now I am ready to face the theme song once again!



I seem to have totally forgotten what it sounds like - good job I'm going back this year :good vibes

Edit: much better - 2 minutes on youtube and it all comes flooding back


----------



## Sherry E

ukstitch said:


> I seem to have totally forgotten what it sounds like - good job I'm going back this year :good vibes
> 
> Edit: much better - 2 minutes on youtube and it all comes flooding back



Hi, ukstitch!  Welcome to this thread!  I think the last time I saw you around was on the Halloween thread.  Eventually, most of our Halloween thread followers end up over on this one too!  Glad to see you are a fan of both seasons at DLR!

I am almost half-tempted to pull up that darn parade song on YouTube and remind myself of it, even though I can hear it so vividly in my head!  It just seemed like no matter where I was in Disneyland, I could hear that song!  The parade seemed to be going on all the time!  I know it wasn't, but it sure seemed like it.


----------



## pattyduke34

I love the pictures areweindisneyyet!!    The veiw of the parade with the castle in that background is great!  Last night my daughter and I made our countdown calendar.  We are in the double digits!!    Now the real serious planning begins!


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> Hi, ukstitch!  Welcome to this thread!  I think the last time I saw you around was on the Halloween thread.  Eventually, most of our Halloween thread followers end up over on this one too!  Glad to see you are a fan of both seasons at DLR!
> 
> I am almost half-tempted to pull up that darn parade song on YouTube and remind myself of it, even though I can hear it so vividly in my head!  It just seemed like no matter where I was in Disneyland, I could hear that song!  The parade seemed to be going on all the time!  I know it wasn't, but it sure seemed like it.



I seem to be alternating season - I've now done two Halloweens and this is my second christmas. Halloween happens to be our school holiday time so it works better with children, but I prefer Christmas for an adults only trip 

I can't believe this is now my fourth year running in Disneyland - the first year was an "extra" attached to the end of a work trip to Seattle, so I was expecting it to be my one and only chance to visit


----------



## Sherry E

ukstitch said:


> I seem to be alternating season - I've now done two Halloweens and this is my second christmas. Halloween happens to be our school holiday time so it works better with children, but I prefer Christmas for an adults only trip
> 
> I can't believe this is now my fourth year running in Disneyland - the first year was an "extra" attached to the end of a work trip to Seattle, so I was expecting it to be my one and only chance to visit



Once that pixie dust gets in your blood, it's hard to turn away!!  You'll be coming back for years!  It's all part of the Disney Snowball Effect!  And there's something extra special about Disneyland during the Halloween and Christmas seasons that is rather addictive, especially the Christmas season.  For some reason, it's never enough to experience Halloween Time or the holiday season just once.  Once is not enough.  It feels like it's necessary to go back and see the decorations and entertainment year after year.


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> Once that pixie dust gets in your blood, it's hard to turn away!!  You'll be coming back for years!  It's all part of the Disney Snowball Effect!  And there's something extra special about Disneyland during the Halloween and Christmas seasons that is rather addictive, especially the Christmas season.  For some reason, it's never enough to experience Halloween Time or the holiday season just once.  Once is not enough.  It feels like it's necessary to go back and see the decorations and entertainment year after year.



too right - I used to visit Disneyland Paris a couple of times a year (much closer to home), but there's something extra special to me about the original park so it's kind of taken over from Paris now.

ok - so as I've spent most of the weekend uploading photos, it only seems right to share them!

These are the ones I took over Christmas 2009 - I don't think I can post individual ones on here from Facebook, so I'll just link to the whole album instead: Christmas 2009 Pictures


----------



## Jillchristina

Sherry E said:


> Once that pixie dust gets in your blood, it's hard to turn away!!  You'll be coming back for years!  It's all part of the Disney Snowball Effect!  And there's something extra special about Disneyland during the Halloween and Christmas seasons that is rather addictive, especially the Christmas season.  For some reason, it's never enough to experience Halloween Time or the holiday season just once.  Once is not enough.  It feels like it's necessary to go back and see the decorations and entertainment year after year.



You guys are making me so excited for our November/December trip! 

My husband and I went to DL in '94 and '95 (our honeymoon!) but before our trip last February we hadn't been there since. I've fallen in love all over again with Disneyland and it is so much fun to share that excitement with my daughters. I'm sure I'm more excited to be going back for Christmastime than they are. I can't wait to experience the added magic of the holidays at DL.

Jill


----------



## deesquared

Thanks for the wonderful parade photos!

Now I want to make a countdown calendar too!


----------



## love2go2disney2

We are planning to go early January!!!!!!!!!!!  Its a surprise trip for the kids!!!! Cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

_And now it's time for our weekly Monday countdown..._



*Only 84 Days Until...
the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort Begins!!!!*​


So I posted this over on the weekly Monday Halloween Time thread countdown as well...

What's on your DLR holiday season to-do list this year?  What haven't you been able to do yet that you have wanted to do?  Any treats you want to try?  Any collectible you want to make a point of getting this time around?  Are you planning on taking the holiday tour for the first time?  Have you skipped the Storybook Land ride because the line was long, but now you want to ride it to see the tiny decorated cottages?  Are you going to have a photo taken with Santa?

Well, I have to say, last year I accomplished a lot in terms of my photo-taking goals.  But, there is still more territory left to conquer.  I think my holiday to-do list for this year may be:

1.  Spend time in A Bug's Land!  Last year I never made it there, and, for some reason, when I was in ABL in previous years I didn't get any photos!

2.  Get photos of any possible 'new' decorations that may be up at the entrance to DCA - if there are any.  The CALIFORNIA letters will be gone, and the Golden Gate Bridge will be gone, but I trust that there will have to be some holiday touches at the DCA entrance.

3.  Santa Quest - get pictures with all 5 Santas around DLR, and actually go into Santa's cabin at the Reindeer Round-Up this time around!  I spent tons of time at the Round-Up last year, but did not go into the cabin!

4.  Try to get some decent nighttime shots of the Winter Castle.

5.  Try to get some decent nighttime shots of IASW Holiday.

6.  Take more PhotoPass pictures.  Last year I was not as gung ho on PhotoPass as I have been in previous years.  I still took some photos, but not as many as I normally would have.  This year I hope to get back in the swing and stop at every photographer I see.

7.  Munch on my favorite gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, and yummy peppermint ice cream (well, that's not something I usually skip, but it's part of every year's to-do list!).  Maybe sample a few treats I have not tried.

8.  Spend time relaxing in the GCH lobby, enjoying the carolers and atmosphere.  This is something I did not take the time to do last year, but have done it in previous years and must do again!

9.  Try to get better photos of the 'snow' that falls on Main Street this year!

10.  Tree Quest, Wreath Quest, Ornament Quest and Frosty Quest!!


So what about you?  What's on the holiday to-do list this year??


----------



## stampinmama1

I can hardly wait for my first Christmas time trip.  We'll be there for a week beginning Dec. 4th.  All the posts about what to expect and what to look for just make me more excited.  I'm not sure I can wait!

Jodi


----------



## Jillchristina

Countdown idea:  I saw it mentioned by another DL fan today that she and her children constructed a paper chain to count down the days until their Christmas Disney trip. I might just do this with my girls. Sounds like it would be a fun visual reminder that we're approaching a fantastic trip!

Jill


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> 13 weeks til I can book my seats for the Holiday Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 16 weeks until I leave...  Checking out Aulani on my way over.
> 
> Time is flying by.  Soon we will be roasting chestnuts on an open fire.





3 days is never going to be enough for me.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> _And now it's time for our weekly Monday countdown..._
> 
> 
> 
> *Only 84 Days Until...
> the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort Begins!!!!*​
> 
> 
> So I posted this over on the weekly Monday Halloween Time thread countdown as well...
> 
> What's on your DLR holiday season to-do list this year?  What haven't you been able to do yet that you have wanted to do?  Any treats you want to try?  Any collectible you want to make a point of getting this time around?  Are you planning on taking the holiday tour for the first time?  Have you skipped the Storybook Land ride because the line was long, but now you want to ride it to see the tiny decorated cottages?  Are you going to have a photo taken with Santa?
> 
> So what about you?  What's on the holiday to-do list this year??





I am already feeling the crunch of having only 3 days. I just may have to add on a day.  Your list is great! 

I'd like to do it all however I'll settle for:

- Candy Canes
- spending a solid hour at the GCV in the lobby enjoying a hot yummy boozy drink of some sort
- Reindeer Round-Up
- ISAW and HMH holiday
- fireworks with Main St snow
- holiday parade
- WoC holiday


----------



## ukstitch

My list of must dos would be:

- Buy my 2012 calendar (long standing tradition)
- Buy a christmas bauble (hopefully a 2011 and 2012 one if they've got both of these)
- Fireworks
- Parade
- World of Colour

I'd also like to get my hands on some candy canes, but I'm not holding my hopes out...

Not sure what else, but I'm sure there'll be plenty more once I get there and start enjoying it


----------



## pattyduke34

Hmmm...My Must do List:

-The ChristmasTour (first time ever)
-CGH lobby (maybe eggnog by the fire?)
-More Photopass pics (bribing the older kids on this one)
-Storybook
-More pictures of everything!
-Fantasmic (Never have seen the whole thing)
-Snow on Main Street
-Just slow down and take in all the Holiday Magic
-WOC (my kids have not seen it before)
I am grateful,,,this time all my kids get to go with us,,So it will make it extra special...Last time we were there only 3 days and felt so rushed..Well this time we are taking 5 days and now I am wondering if that is enough


----------



## A Small World

4 full days and 2 part days to fit it all in

Must dos are

Small World Holiday
HM Holiday
Storybook ride- want to see those little houses decorated
Snow on main street
Fireworks - love them
WOC - saw it last yr and loved it
Parade
Spend time looking at all the decorations - they were just starting to go up last year when we left so had a sneek preview
Spend time in the GCH - sitting in the lobby by the fire with a yummy drink
Holiday treats - gingerbread, peppermint icecream- both sound very yummy 
Reindeer Roundup and Santas cabin

The list is endless

Im sure I will add more to the list as I see more pictures and read more


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Our must do let so far, we have been planning for over 18 months.  We have eight days, and if I don't do it all we will just have to go back

Go on California Screamin.  DD2 is now tall enough.
Buy a Christmas tree to decorate our room for Christmas day.
Visit Santa as often as possible to remind him to find us in Disneyland
Go on the holiday parade tour
Watch Fantasmic.
See World of Colour
Whilst I have done the canoes and the raft I have not been on a big boat on the Rivers of America
Close the park on Christmas Eve and open on Christmas morning
Eat somewhere nice and traditional for Christmas Day
Ride the Jungle Cruise and BTM at night
Enjoy the magic of a Disney Christmas
Eat as many churros as possible
Try all things gingerbread


----------



## wdwmickey

Our must do list:

Small World Holiday
Haunted Mansion Holiday
Fantasmic (with dessert seating from Santa ) ~ surprise for everyone but me
Visit all the Disney hotels
World of Color ~ DD1 & DH haven't seen it
Storybook Canal Boats
Holiday Fireworks
Every ride we can get on 
Take at least 3,000 pictures

We have 7 days, I hope DD2 and I don't wear out DH and DD1


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> 3 days is never going to be enough for me.



I know the feeling, we have added two extra days in DL.  This will be our last trip to DL for awhile so we don't want to be rushed. Even with crowds over Christmas we should achieve what we want.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Regarding the Holiday Tour, is there a childs price? Or is everyone the same price?


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the lists of things people want to do and see at Disneyland at Christmas!  I want to start my list:

 see Bugs Land (we never have)
 see Fantasmic (ditto)

More to come....

Sherry and others have me dreaming of relaxing with the carolers at GCH!


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> I know the feeling, we have added two extra days in DL.  This will be our last trip to DL for awhile so we don't want to be rushed. Even with crowds over Christmas we should achieve what we want.




How many days will you be there?


----------



## jemilah

we have only 2 days...trying to justify pulling my kids out 1 extra day of school , but I dont think I should.

I plan on eating as many holiday goodies as possible , I dont know how I can it 2 day but I will try my best!
Lots of pictures
Seeing snow white and Mickey and Santa on My birthday 
as many rides as possible 
doing all this fast while still soaking it all in


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


>



Very nice picture of the Carolers at the GCH TK. 

You got to see F! TK, you will love it.


Just like you Sherry, my goals during the Holiday season is to find any Holiday decorations around the DLR. Even though I won't get the hotels during my visit, I am still looking for any Christmas decorations around the resort.

Now with only 3 days at the park during the Holiday season my goal i for me here is my to do list at the DLR:

1. Take pictures of any Holiday decorations around the front entrance of DCA. With the CALIFORNIA letters and the Golden Gate bridge being taken down, Iam wondering if they will put any holiday decorations on the new entrance. When I checked my photos from the DHS front entrance during the Holiday season, they had some wreaths on the side. So I hope that there will be some decorations. Plus with Buena Vista Street under construction during the Holiday season, I wonder if they are going to do any.

2. Get a good front row spot in front of SB Castle for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. Even though I have accomplished it last year during the Holiday season, I could always improve the quality of the video. Here is Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks from last year that I have video record. Part 1, Part 2

3. SB Winter Castle show. The castle lightened up before Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks. There are two shows and I enjoy both of them.

4. A Christmas Fantasy Parade. This is one of my all time favorite parades at DL. This time, I will possibly recording it right close to the Holiday tour seating area since I like to videotape the parade when it comes out of the gates. I also will try to do videotape from MS Town Square which is another good spot to videotape.

5. DO the Tree Quest, Wreath Quest, Ornament Quest and Frosty Quest during the Holiday season at the DLR.

6. Eat at PP Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta plus Paradise Garden Grill

7. Holiday merchandise at the DLR. I always like buying Holiday merchandise.

8. Hope that WoC has a holiday version of it.

9. Take pictures of IASWH and Mickey's Toon Town with the Christmas decorations.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> How many days will you be there?



We arrive late afternoon on the 19th and leave very late at night on the 27th so should have 7 days at the park.


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> We arrive late afternoon on the 19th and leave very late at night on the 27th so should have 7 days at the park.




7 days should be perfect even with the Christmas Day crowds!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Are Cast Member party days generally less busy because less people come given that DL will close early? I'm playing with my days at the park between Dec 13-15 or 14-16, and am weighing all the options, given that the CM Party could be the 13th. 

TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Are Cast Member party days generally less busy because less people come given that DL will close early? I'm playing with my days at the park between Dec 13-15 or 14-16, and am weighing all the options, given that the CM Party could be the 13th.
> 
> TIA!



As you know, this year the CM parties could be on either 12/5 and 12/6, or 12/12 and 12/13.  California Adventure, of course, will stay open to the public when DL closes early.

Last year was my first foray into a trip that spanned the CM party nights, so I can't compare the crowds to previous years.  All I can say is what the crowds looked like to me last year.  I was there from a Sunday to a Wednesday, and the CM parties were on Monday and Tuesday.  I felt that the crowds on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday were quite substantial.  Sunday and Monday, in particular, were very, very crowded.  Lines for things were very long.  Tuesday was not much better.  Wednesday was the least crowded.  I had previously heard that crowds were not bad on CM party days, so the crowds I encountered were surprising to me.

Actually I wonder if the crowds were worse than had been reported because the CM party dates were one week later last year than they normally had been.  If the parties had happened at their usual time, immediately following the Candlelight Processional, would those days have been quite as crowded?  Maybe the actual week in which they are held makes a big difference?

This year, of course, we have no clue when the CM parties will be - will they revert back to their original schedule, right after the CP, or will they follow 2010's lead and happen in the second week of December?  It seems like we didn't find out when they were going to be held last year until late October or early November.


----------



## ukstitch

here's hoping for the "normal" schedule - we arrive on the 9th and leave the 14th so hopefully we won't lose our last two nights to the cast member parties.

Then again, if World of Color does a special holiday bit then we might be too busy watching that to care


----------



## lconn

How are the crowds on the nov 26/27 weekend? What's it like in comparisson to the following weekend of the candle light processional?
We'd have the lighter weekdays in between.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Thanks for the reply, Sherry. I'll probably stick to Wednesday - Friday just to be safe. I also have only one MM, so then that maximizes that as well - unless all my praying for a pin code for GCH comes thru!


----------



## Saroona

Hey everyone, I'm new here.

Don't know if I should ask this here or not.

I'm planning to visit California on Jan 2nd to Jan 8th.. during that time we'll pay a visit to disneyland. So:
1. How is the crowd level at Disneyland first week of January? 
Would it still be packed?
2. Are there going to be maintenance on major/popular rides? If so, what are they?
3. How are the lines on popular rides? Minimum and maximum time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Oh boy, I'm hoping I miss the cast party days!!  We will be there December 6-9 for our 1st holiday time at Disneyland.


----------



## rentayenta

lconn said:


> How are the crowds on the nov 26/27 weekend? What's it like in comparisson to the following weekend of the candle light processional?
> We'd have the lighter weekdays in between.





 It should be a great time to go. I've been during all times and this is one of my favorite weeks. Everyone is back in school and back to work starting that Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Oh boy, I'm hoping I miss the cast party days!!  We will be there December 6-9 for our 1st holiday time at Disneyland.


----------



## PrincessBelle04

The boyfriend and I will be going to Disneyland 12/6-12/10 all because I wanted to be there on a Friday so I could be sure to see the fireworks and the snow!!! They still do snow right???


----------



## ukstitch

PrincessBelle04 said:


> The boyfriend and I will be going to Disneyland 12/6-12/10 all because I wanted to be there on a Friday so I could be sure to see the fireworks and the snow!!! They still do snow right???



Yep - every night after the fireworks to the sounds of White Christmas and I think a couple of other times to a different tune


----------



## PrincessBelle04

ukstitch said:


> Yep - every night after the fireworks to the sounds of White Christmas and I think a couple of other times to a different tune



Awesome...Im so excited!!! Its going to be Amaaaazzzing!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

PrincessBelle04 said:


> The boyfriend and I will be going to Disneyland 12/6-12/10 all because I wanted to be there on a Friday so I could be sure to see the fireworks and the snow!!! They still do snow right???



Disneyland will even do the snow and the fireworks on the rare nights when it closes early during the holiday season (such as the Cast Member party nights, which could be 12/5 and 12/6 this year, or 12/12 and 12/13 - we don't know yet).  If you happen to be there on a CM party night and Disneyland closes at 6 p.m., they will do the fireworks, snow and Winter Castle lighting right before that time.

I skipped waiting for the snow in 2008 and 2009, but I definitely saw a difference in the volume and level of snow last year compared to 2007.  

I felt that in 2007, the snow was a little more visible, there seemed to be a bit more of it, and it could easily be seen landing on clothes, skin, hair, etc.  It also seemed to show up better in photos.  Last year, however, I thought the snow was very light and almost invisible.  I don't know if DLR was just using less of it in general (the economy, you know!), or if they used a less concentrated version of the "bubbles" that make up the snow - not sure.  But whatever they did last year, it was less snow than in 2007!


----------



## nicolispicoli

I checked the Fantasmic super thread, but didn't see a specific answer for this question. 

Have any of you watched the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (on a weekend of course) from the Fantasmic viewing area while waiting for the show to start? What's the view like? I know some fireworks shows (RDCT) do not look that great from that area because of the use of the castle and main street view. Just wondering if anyone had first hand experience when it came to this specific situation. Thanks!! 

Nicole


----------



## ukstitch

nicolispicoli said:


> I checked the Fantasmic super thread, but didn't see a specific answer for this question.
> 
> Have any of you watched the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (on a weekend of course) from the Fantasmic viewing area while waiting for the show to start? What's the view like? I know some fireworks shows (RDCT) do not look that great from that area because of the use of the castle and main street view. Just wondering if anyone had first hand experience when it came to this specific situation. Thanks!!
> 
> Nicole



I'm pretty sure I've seen the Holiday fireworks from that area - I've definitely seen something from there and I'm almost certain it's not Remember because I think Fantasmic was being refurbished when I was there the first time...

Anyway - it was a pretty good view. I preferred it from the hub / main street, but it wasn't a "bad" view. You still get the snow after the fireworks as well which is good.

One thing to note though is that the fireworks are after fantasmic, not before


----------



## mvf-m11c

nicolispicoli said:


> I checked the Fantasmic super thread, but didn't see a specific answer for this question.
> 
> Have any of you watched the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (on a weekend of course) from the Fantasmic viewing area while waiting for the show to start? What's the view like? I know some fireworks shows (RDCT) do not look that great from that area because of the use of the castle and main street view. Just wondering if anyone had first hand experience when it came to this specific situation. Thanks!!
> 
> Nicole



I have seen Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks from the F! Viewing area alot of times. Even though it is a decent spot to see the fireworks, it is not the same when you watch it from the Hub. SB castle will also be part of the fireworks just like all the other fireworks at DL. Just as the PP said that it will snow in the viewing area after the fireworks.


----------



## kirstie101

We decided that we are going to upgrade our hoppers to AP's this year when we go on our fall trip soooo as my DH suspected I would do, I found an excuse to plan another trip! My mom and I are going to take the kids (DD 4, DS infant) to Disneyland on 12/16-18 since DH has a guys weekend planned! I'm super excited. Mom and the kids have never been to DL at Christmas time and I havent been since the late 90's. 

For now I'm planning on keeping it a secret from DD...I think it would be super cool for her to wake up and just have me tell her we're heading for DL that day! And the other reasons are if its storming or if her or the baby are sick, then sadly we will cancel and I dont want to disappoint her. Anyway, fingers are crossed for healthy kids and decent weather come mid December (and late Oct for our fall trip!)


----------



## jernysgirl

I am getting so excited! I only have 75 days left!  That means that I can really start focusing on some of the details of our trip. 

I looked through the holiday food pics links at the beginning of the thread and have decided that there is not enough time in our vacation to eat everything that I want to eat!  Has anyone bought some holiday treats and saved them for later? I am honestly thinking that we might skip the cookies, krispy treats, fudge, etc. while in the parks and buy some to bring home with us.... 

Oh- only a couple of more weeks before I make some ressies! Now I'm off to research rental cars!


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> I am getting so excited! I only have 75 days left!  That means that I can really start focusing on some of the details of our trip.
> 
> I looked through the holiday food pics links at the beginning of the thread and have decided that there is not enough time in our vacation to eat everything that I want to eat!  Has anyone bought some holiday treats and saved them for later? I am honestly thinking that we might skip the cookies, krispy treats, fudge, etc. while in the parks and buy some to bring home with us....
> 
> Oh- only a couple of more weeks before I make some ressies! Now I'm off to research rental cars!



I have definitely saved cookies for later and/or brought them back with me!  I did this both last year and in 2008.  

In 2008, I bought holiday cookies, brought them back to the PPH and ate them over the next day or two at the hotel.  I find that the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are much chewier and more fresh when I first buy them, so they definitely taste better if you eat them soon after purchasing.  

I've also brought several cookies (both the gingerbread and shortbread variety, as well as good ol' chocolate chunk) home with me and eaten them.  I think it will be fine as long as too much time doesn't pass in between when you buy them and eat them!

I've never tried the holiday fudge, but that seems to me like something that is probably best eaten fresh.  I have a feeling that the fudge won't be that great if it's not eaten soon after buying, but I can't be certain.

There's definitely not enough time or room in the tummy for all the treats.  One can only eat so much sugar in a day.  I always set out with the best intentions of eating cookies and trying the demitasse dessert, eating cupcakes and ice cream and peppermint drinks, etc.  I am lucky if I can check off two of those things from the list!!  (Last year it was the cookies and the peppermint ice cream/peppermint candy-encrusted cone!)  I never got around to the peppermint demitasse thingy.  I never got to try the gingerbread beignets.  I never tried a holiday cupcake.  I never had any pumpkin pie.  Never got a peppermint coffee drink at Blue Ribbon.  And no fudge, as previously mentioned.


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> There's definitely not enough time or room in the tummy for all the treats.  One can only eat so much sugar in a day.  I always set out with the best intentions of eating cookies and trying the demitasse dessert, eating cupcakes and ice cream and peppermint drinks, etc.  I am lucky if I can check off two of those things from the list!!  (Last year it was the cookies and the peppermint ice cream/peppermint candy-encrusted cone!)  I never got around to the peppermint demitasse thingy.  I never got to try the gingerbread beignets.  I never tried a holiday cupcake.  I never had any pumpkin pie.  Never got a peppermint coffee drink at Blue Ribbon.  And no fudge, as previously mentioned.



Sounds like you have a holiday goodie quest in your future!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

jernysgirl said:


> Sounds like you have a holiday goodie quest in your future!



Is there gingerbread flavored coffee?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

areweindisneyyet said:


> Is there gingerbread flavored coffee?



That sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> Sounds like you have a holiday goodie quest in your future!



I always set out with a goodie quest in mind...and fail miserably!  I'm not one of those people who can eat sweets all day long, and I think a day-long odyssey of sugar consumption is probably what it would take to try all the treats I want to try.  I know some people who could practically just live on chocolate, candy, ice cream, cake, etc. and nothing else.  Doughnuts are their dinner, and that sort of thing.  Or, they could eat a huge meal and then be scarfing down snacks 2 hours later.

While I love all that tasty, sweet stuff too, I have to fill up on protein more than anything, just to get me through the day.  So if I eat a big, hearty breakfast at DLR or something, I have almost no interest in sweet goodies for a long, long time.  Last year, in order to be hungry enough to eat my peppermint ice cream/peppermint candy-encrusted cone from Gibson Girl, I had to make that my breakfast.  If I had eaten anything else for breakfast, I couldn't have managed the cone.  Of course, once I ate that in the morning, I was starving for protein the whole rest of the day, but that was how I had to do it!

Speaking of treats, has anyone tried the Kilauea Molten Apple Pie from PCH Grill?  I ordered it along with a burger from PPH room service last December, but I know the PPH room service food comes from PCH Grill so I assume they serve the pie there.  That Kilauea Molten Apple Pie thingy (with a scoop of ice cream) was yummy!  I get the feeling it is not freshly made right there in the restaurant, but wherever it comes from, it's good!


----------



## Sherry E

I've not seen any gingerbread-flavored coffee.  I know there have been peppermint mochas and blended peppermint mochas served at Blue Ribbon Bakery, but that doesn't mean they don't have any gingerbread beverages too!  Can't hurt to check!


----------



## rentayenta

I always bring home dark chocolate Rocky Road.  There is nothing like a few bites of it with my morning coffee when there is that winter chill in the air.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I always plan on trying the treats, but I am usually so full from our meals I can't eat anything else.


----------



## 6Smiles

Kicking around the idea of December 16 - 20th are the crowds really busy or will we beat some of the madness?

Kris


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Kicking around the idea of December 16 - 20th are the crowds really busy or will we beat some of the madness?
> 
> Kris



Hello, Kris!!   I knew you'd make it over here sooner or later - I remembered you said that a holiday trip was possibly going to be the next plan!

To be honest, I think you will run into some crowds over those days you plan to go.  I've done that 'weekend before Christmas' time at DLR three years in a row (2007, 2008 & 2009), with each year getting more crowded, and it was pretty darn crowded in 2009, which is why I switched my dates to earlier in December for 2010, and even earlier this year.  I think that a lot of people start to get off of work/school by that time and they head to DLR.

That's not to say that you can't have a good time anyway.  It won't be as mad as the crowds in between Christmas and New Year's, but it will be crowded.  Just plan for it!


----------



## Sherry E

kirstie101 said:


> We decided that we are going to upgrade our hoppers to AP's this year when we go on our fall trip soooo as my DH suspected I would do, I found an excuse to plan another trip! My mom and I are going to take the kids (DD 4, DS infant) to Disneyland on 12/16-18 since DH has a guys weekend planned! I'm super excited. Mom and the kids have never been to DL at Christmas time and I havent been since the late 90's.
> 
> For now I'm planning on keeping it a secret from DD...I think it would be super cool for her to wake up and just have me tell her we're heading for DL that day! And the other reasons are if its storming or if her or the baby are sick, then sadly we will cancel and I dont want to disappoint her. Anyway, fingers are crossed for healthy kids and decent weather come mid December (and late Oct for our fall trip!)



kirstie101 - 

I forgot to say earlier that I think it's a good idea to keep your trip a secret from your DD for the time being.  Good reasoning for that!  But I hope it all works out for you and that you, your mom and the kids will be able to go to DLR!  I think your mom and kids will love the DLR holiday experience, and you will have a lot of new holiday things to see that were not there in the late '90s (also, sadly, some things are missing that used to be there in the '90s).  

Be sure to bring your kids into A Bug's Land in DCA, as there are giant Christmas ornaments and lights to see!  And ToonTown is especially festive for the season as well -much more so than it used to be in the '90s!  The Storybook Land boats have teeny tiny decorations on the cottages - don't miss that either!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> To be honest, I think you will run into some crowds over those days you plan to go.  I've done that 'weekend before Christmas' time at DLR three years in a row (2007, 2008 & 2009), with each year getting more crowded, and it was pretty darn crowded in 2009, which is why I switched my dates to earlier in December for 2010, and even earlier this year.  I think that a lot of people start to get off of work/school by that time and they head to DLR.



I'm starting to get nervous now as I'm going around the same time frame (a little earlier) as Kris. Basically we can pick any (consecutive) 3 days from Monday December 12 to Friday December 16th. What do you think would be best? Probably not staying on site, so we only have one MM.


----------



## 6Smiles

I think the earlier in the week you plan the lower the crowds.  Where I live the school districts tend to get out on Thursday 15 or Friday 16.  I imagine going before the schools let out will lean towards smaller crowds.

Kris


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry E said:


> Hello, Kris!!   I knew you'd make it over here sooner or later - I remembered you said that a holiday trip was possibly going to be the next plan!
> 
> To be honest, I think you will run into some crowds over those days you plan to go.  I've done that 'weekend before Christmas' time at DLR three years in a row (2007, 2008 & 2009), with each year getting more crowded, and it was pretty darn crowded in 2009, which is why I switched my dates to earlier in December for 2010, and even earlier this year.  I think that a lot of people start to get off of work/school by that time and they head to DLR.
> 
> That's not to say that you can't have a good time anyway.  It won't be as mad as the crowds in between Christmas and New Year's, but it will be crowded.  Just plan for it!



Hi Sherry -

This is the weekend my daughter went with a group from church last year and it was that weekend that was pouring down rain.  Is rain common for this weekend or was last year an unusual occurance?  I wasn't planning for this year, but with having to cancel Halloween and learning Oscar maybe retiring, the urge to go to Carnation Cafe before the remodel has me kicking around dates.  I have two high school students so I really do have to plan around their schedules or I would try to move it to earlier.  I kind of figured after Christmas would be worse.

Kris


----------



## disneydreamer74

Hello Christmas Superthreaders!!!
I have been lurking for some time and yesterday Dbf and I finally finalized our plans to go to DLR for Thanksgiving weekend!! Woohoo!! I have always wanted to go during Christmas Season!! I have a few questions that I am hoping someone can help me with:
1). We will arrive the day before Thanksgiving, so we will be eating our T-day meal there. Does anybody have any suggestions of where to have our meal? I read in an old thread that Storyteller's has a nice buffet! We have to avoid character meals because DD5 does not appreciate characters up close. (From afar is supercool though!! ) I do realize that we have to reserve the meal 30 days in advance. But any reviews would be greatly appreciated.
2) Do the parks typically close down early during this time?


----------



## NewbieMouse

6Smiles said:


> I think the earlier in the week you plan the lower the crowds.  Where I live the school districts tend to get out on Thursday 15 or Friday 16.  I imagine going before the schools let out will lean towards smaller crowds.
> 
> Kris



I think you're right, Kris. I was paranoid about the CM party that *may* take place on the Tuesday, but I think I'll just plan to go to DCA that night, and on the Thursday MM we'll start at DCA. Thanks!


----------



## spiderdust

Looks like you'd better add us for a SECOND trip during the Christmas season -- January 4, 2012! 

We just realized that we'd already have pre-paid transportation plus our annual passes... so we'd just have to pay for food and lodging.  Whoo hoo!!


----------



## kailuagirl

Have any of you ever gone the Sat. and Sun after Thanksgiving?  How's the crowd levels?

We went the date after (Fri) last year and it was pretty crowded, and then went back M-Th. and it was great.  Trying to play around with our dates this year still of when to go.  We went to squeeze in a couple days in vegas too and 5 days at DLR.

Thanks!!

I can't wait!!!  So excited!!!


----------



## kirstie101

I'm fully expecting crowds when we go but Im confiendent that we'll be able to handle it...and that it will be good practice for next years August trip! Since we'll have just been less then two months prior, I think DD will be fine with doing rides just one time and only visiting with her favorite characters rather than every character she can possibly find! And Im going to have to be happy with whatever does get done and seen...whatever we miss we'll just have to see next year  That is the nice thing about living in nor cal...it's always just a 6 hour drive away which is totally doable if I want it tobe!

Thanks for the Tip about the Bugs Life Area! I was thinking of skipping DCA all together but maybe I'll make that priority for us on the afternoon we arrive!


----------



## Sherry E

It's Monday, soooo......


*It's time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!*



*Only 77 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


*I think that, what I will do is - if the technology gods allow - when I post the weekly countdown on Mondays, I will try to include a few photos of one particular area of interest at DLR during the holiday season, whether it's a ride, treats, the hotels, merchandise, a particular land, or whatever.  Each Monday I will feature a different thing.

So, what will it be today?*



_*  Let's take a little trip to Santa's Reindeer Round-Up and soak in the charming rustic atmosphere, shall we?*_​


----------



## jemilah

Thanks Sherry I needed a lil magic this morning!


----------



## larina

Wow, I feel like a little kid in awe just thinking about it all. I have a million questions but will try to read through the thread first. We have 5 days PH tickets. We will be Arrive Friday the 23rd in the morning (maybe even by the time the park opens, but getting 8 people up and out will be interesting). We leave on Tuesday the 27th, when we will leave around noon. We are staying at the Paradise Pier (with WOC view!!!). We are 3 generations, my parents, my husband and I, and two 18 year olds, an 8 year old and a three year old. We were there in May, but my 8 year old got very sick, our trip was rushed and it was an overall disaster for us, but at the same time there were all these magical moments and the Cast Members were AMAZING over and over again. We can't wait to have the magical trip we had always envisioned. So, what do we have to make sure we don't miss, no matter what??? (Forgive me if this has been asked a thousand times, I'm very excited!!)


----------



## Sherry E

jemilah said:


> Thanks Sherry I needed a lil magic this morning!



You're welcome, jemilah!  I was in need of some magic myself!  I knew I would be doing the Monday countdown and figured I may as well dip into the photos.  And when I did, I started to think, "Yay!  The holidays are coming!  The holidays are coming!"  Now, to decide on what next Monday's holiday photo 'focus' will be.... Hmmm.... 




larina said:


> Wow, I feel like a little kid in awe just thinking about it all. I have a million questions but will try to read through the thread first. We have 5 days PH tickets. We will be Arrive Friday the 23rd in the morning (maybe even by the time the park opens, but getting 8 people up and out will be interesting). We leave on Tuesday the 27th, when we will leave around noon. We are staying at the Paradise Pier (with WOC view!!!). We are 3 generations, my parents, my husband and I, and two 18 year olds, an 8 year old and a three year old. We were there in May, but my 8 year old got very sick, our trip was rushed and it was an overall disaster for us, but at the same time there were all these magical moments and the Cast Members were AMAZING over and over again. We can't wait to have the magical trip we had always envisioned. So, what do we have to make sure we don't miss, no matter what??? (Forgive me if this has been asked a thousand times, I'm very excited!!)



Hi, larina!

Start out with Page 1 of this thread and skim over the first 3 posts.  Those will give you a great idea of what to look forward to in terms of highlights, treats, merchandise, rides, etc.!  

Don't worry about asking something that has been asked before - we are here to help!  Sometimes I can't get on here to answer things as quickly as other times, or sometimes I just don't have a specific answer, so I always hope that the wonderful people on this thread will jump in to help out and share their knowledge!

First of all, the park view from the PPH (which is what you will have) is awesome!  I had that view last year and every time I was in my room I kept gravitating towards the window!  Whether it was in the wee hours of the morning or late at night, I was always peeking out the window at what was happening in DCA across the street.  They run tests for WoC in the middle of the night, so that was kind of interesting to see.  One cool thing is that you can see people milling about in DCA, near Ariel's Grotto, and you can see the DCA Christmas tree.  You can hear the screams of terror from Mickey's Fun Wheel and California Screamin.'  It's a great view.

Now...on to the things that cannot be missed:

1. Well, I say don't miss the Reindeer Round-Up (which is what I posted photos of, above).  It's really charming and fun.  Meet Santa (although Santa can be found in 5 locations around DLR, this is one of them!).

2. Don't miss the 'snow' falling on Main Street and the nighttime Winter Castle lighting in icicle lights - it is just stunning (lots of links to photos of it in Post #2 of this thread).

3. Don't miss It's a Small World Holiday at night.  I would say to try to ride it in the daytime - morning, if possible - but at night, it is aglow in thousands of colored lights and is just breathtaking!  At least go back and take a peek at it at night for photos!

4.  Don't miss ToonTown, New Orleans Square and A Bug's Land in DCA, as they all have their own unique decorations specific to the theme of the land.

5. Don't miss Haunted Mansion Holiday.

6.  Don't miss getting some gingerbread men with mouse ears cookies! Or, if you like peppermint, try some peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl, some peppermint fudge at any of the candy shops, or peppermint cupcakes.  Or grab a holiday demitasse dessert in a Santa Mickey mug from the table service restaurants in DL or from Blue Ribbon Bakery.

7.  Don't miss the Storybook Land boats - the tiny cottages have Christmas decorations.

8.  Don't miss enjoying some time just relaxing in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby.  It's a really nice, festive environment during the holiday season.  Santa has a PhotoPass spot by the giant tree.  A pianist and guitarist play holiday tunes.  Dickens Carolers come to perform both in front of the tree and in one of the halls every night.  People curl up on the couches, or plunk down in the comfy chairs with their beverages and treats and enjoy the atmosphere.  



​

Maybe some of our other DIS'ers will have additional ideas for you!  This is a start, in any case!  I'm sure I will think of more things as the day goes on.  Stay tuned for next Monday when I will do a new Monday countdown and shine a spotlight on another area of Disneyland Resort during the holiday season!!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Don't miss the Storybook Land boats - the tiny cottages have Christmas decorations.



I really loved the Storybook Land boats in June 2010 when we went, unit I saw them at Christmastime in December and I now ADORE that ride. Worth the trip, IMHO!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Maybe some of our other DIS'ers will have additional ideas for you!  This is a start, in any case!  I'm sure I will think of more things as the day goes on.  Stay tuned for next Monday when I will do a new Monday countdown and shine a spotlight on another area of Disneyland Resort during the holiday season!!



YEAH~  Perhaps I can find pics of each area spotlighted to add.  That will be fun!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

100 days to go!!!!


----------



## Kauinohea

Beginning to see reality that to stay on site, we will need to pay rack rates  :

I was really hoping to see some kind of special etc....but I knew very well that my chances were slim being that we will be there during the peak period - Dec 25- Jan 2! 

Oh well, guess staying at BWPPI will leave us with more $$$ to spend on other Holiday goodies!


----------



## pattyduke34

90 DAYS!  I am so excited!  Great pictures Sherry, makes me want to leave today!!!!  I am now trying to get the kids excited too.  They are finally realizing it will be here soon.  My two youngest are having a yardsale this weekend for their spending money to take!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm haphazardly going back and forth between some things I'm trying to do at home and popping into the DIS here and there just to check on the Halloween & Christmas threads.  

I still need to go back and reply to a few of the posts that either I didn't answer *or* that were not answered by anyone, so that's on my to-do list for later.  If it seems like I have forgotten you, I haven't.  (larina, I hope you saw the list of the things to "not miss"!)

In the meantime, this thread needed a bump!  I see that lots of holiday-related questions and threads are beginning to appear on the DIS, so its evident that many people are now planning their trips!  The excitement is building!

Well, along with this bump I will include a few more photos in continuation of this past Monday's countdown "theme" - *Santa's Reindeer Round-Up*!!!  (Remember, next Monday there will be a new DLR holiday attraction or highlight in the spotlight!  What will it be??  Wait and see!)




































​


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, here is where I admit I don't have a single picture of Reindeer Round-up.    I'll have to correct this in December!

TK


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

We never even made it into RAindeer Roundup last year! We will have to go in this year! It looks really cute!


----------



## sarah017

what are the 5 locations for Santa? We always see him at Reindeer Roundup. It would be nice to visit him in a new location!!


----------



## Sherry E

sarah017 said:


> what are the 5 locations for Santa? We always see him at Reindeer Roundup. It would be nice to visit him in a new location!!



sarah017 - 

In addition to the Reindeer Round-Up, Santa can also be found:

1.  In DCA, in the Paradise Pier area (except for in 2008, when he was conspicuously absent from that park);

2.  In the Grand Californian Hotel lobby with a PhotoPass photographer (usually somewhere between 5 p.m.- 7 p.m. or 6 p.m. - 8 p.m.), by the giant tree;

3.  At the Disneyland Hotel (usually in the afternoon, sometimes mid or late afternoon) - he's got a whole elaborate photo set-up with a cute backdrop; and

4.  In the Paradise Pier lobby (in the morning), by the gorgeous tree aglow in blue-green lights.


I had intended to do Santa Quest last year - which is to get a photo with each one of the 5 Santas (or if they are the same person, get a photo in each spot) - but I never got around to it.  Hopefully this year!


----------



## disneydreamer74

I love the Roundup Reindeer theming! There is something about the country Christmas decor that reminds me of being a child. I can smell the nutmeg and cinnamon now!! Yummm!! My DD5 is anxious to visit the reindeer!!


----------



## Sherry E

disneydreamer74 said:


> I love the Roundup Reindeer theming! There is something about the country Christmas decor that reminds me of being a child. I can smell the nutmeg and cinnamon now!! Yummm!! My DD5 is anxious to visit the reindeer!!



disneydreamer74 - 

I agree!  That's why Frontierland, and particularly the Reindeer Round-Up, is very special during the holiday season.  The decorations - in that "country Christmas" theme, as you said - have a lot of ... what's the word?....._*heart*_ to them, I think.  You can see all the cute things in the photos that I posted on Monday (like mini-trees, the stuffed animals and cute wreaths and all that), and in areweindisneyyet's wonderful photos.  It's like the Reindeer Round-Up was decorated by grandma or something.  That kind of rustic country theme evokes a certain feeling - you absolutely expect to smell pies baking in the oven and see cookies cooling on the table!

Also, from an aesthetic standpoint, I really love the different textures, colors and patterns that can be used for decorations in this country/Western Christmas theme.  It's full of wood, wicker baskets, barrels, gingham, browns, dark greens - it's a totally different example of Christmas decorations than what you will see in New Orleans Square, ToonTown, A Bug's Land, Main Street, etc.


----------



## kirstie101

DD might end up getting more excited over the reindeer then over Mickey! She's going to LOVE it!  She's my little animal lover. She'll be almost 5 and its just such a magical age of truly believing in Santa and his reindeer.


----------



## rentayenta

*87 days !!!!​*


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

disneydreamer74 said:


> I love the Roundup Reindeer theming! There is something about the country Christmas decor that reminds me of being a child. I can smell the nutmeg and cinnamon now!! Yummm!! My DD5 is anxious to visit the reindeer!!



I LOVE the lights on the trees at Reindeer Roundup.....that is a very dark part of the park, and it is so pretty with the trees all lit up (in primary-ish colors).  You can see the Christmas lights in the trees while riding Thunder Mountain at night.....sigh.


----------



## A Small World

99 Days  = Double Digit Dance


----------



## A Small World

I cant wait to see Reindeer Roundup - I absolutely love that country, oldie worldie christmas look


----------



## jemilah

I saw Hojo added an extra day , the day before I was going to go....so yes ! we are going a day early! I feel so much better that I can do almost everything I want in 3 days! WOOOHOOO this will be the best b-day trip ever! I will eat every Christmas treat I can , take tons of pictures , hopefully one for our Christmas cards! 88 more days, I cant wait!


----------



## sarah017

Santafest sounds awesome! I hope you get to do it!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> I LOVE the lights on the trees at Reindeer Roundup.....that is a very dark part of the park, and it is so pretty with the trees all lit up (in primary-ish colors).  You can see the Christmas lights in the trees while riding Thunder Mountain at night.....sigh.


Oh wow! I love Christmas lights! I am looking forward to seeing the transition at the parks. We have only gone in the Summer, so it will be neat to compare the two seasons. I will be looking forward to seeing this area lit up!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

I have a question I am hoping somebody will know the answer to: Does the WoC show add Christmas elements to the show? I know they have been adding things since it was first shown. We have already seen it and will plan to  miss it this next trip, unless they add something new to the show for the Holidays. TIA


----------



## Sherry E

disneydreamer74 said:


> I have a question I am hoping somebody will know the answer to: Does the WoC show add Christmas elements to the show? I know they have been adding things since it was first shown. We have already seen it and will plan to  miss it this next trip, unless they add something new to the show for the Holidays. TIA



Not so far.  I will definitely include something about it on Page 1 of this thread if it ever happens (in one of the first 3 posts).  There has been talk of a holiday version of WoC - not even just a segment of it.  A full holiday version.  I think that WoC is set up to easily transition to different themes as certain occasions arise.  This year, apparently DLR was a little reluctant to do a full 4th of July version of World of Color, so they only devoted a segment of it to the 4th.  The rumor was that DLR wasn't sure how a complete holiday version of WoC would be received by the public, so they didn't do it 100%.

There is also supposed to be a Halloween WoC in the works for the future, but, again, DLR is reluctant to go all the way with it.  So I'm not sure if they will spring a little Halloween segment of WoC on the public this year, or if they will wait until another year to do a full-fledged, 100% Halloween version.  And same thing for the holidays - will they do a little holiday segment this year, or wait until another year to do a full holiday WoC show?


----------



## specialks

Just wanted to peek over and see if you had heard the dates for the CP will be Dec 3 & 4.  I was reading the DLR update on MP and they said that bc of a CP package given away at D23 the dates are now known.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Just wanted to peek over and see if you had heard the dates for the CP will be Dec 3 & 4.  I was reading the DLR update on MP and they said that bc of a CP package given away at D23 the dates are now known.



Thank you, specialks!  

I found out the CP dates several months ago when I booked my PPH room for the holidays (even though there wasn't much for me to "find out" on my end, as those were the expected dates).  The CM in the Special Activities office confirmed the CP dates for me then because I wanted to try to catch the CP if I could score seats and I was asking about it!

It's the CM party dates that are the big mystery this year!  I wish they had revealed those at D23!


----------



## spacemermaid

specialks said:


> Just wanted to peek over and see if you had heard the dates for the CP will be Dec 3 & 4.  I was reading the DLR update on MP and they said that bc of a CP package given away at D23 the dates are now known.



This is EXACTLY what I was looking for; thanks for posting it!



So happy today...I booked/paid for the hotel for my December trip, so it's a GO.


----------



## lconn

lconn said:


> How are the crowds on the nov 26/27 weekend? What's it like in comparisson to the following weekend of the candle light processional?
> We'd have the lighter weekdays in between.




Bumping my own question up. I need to know if I'm crazy for considering being there on the 26/27th. The flight times are better to go nov 25-dec 2 than they are for nov 27-dec 4. But if that other weekend would be better then I'd got for the worse flight times.


----------



## Sherry E

lconn said:


> Bumping my own question up. I need to know if I'm crazy for considering being there on the 26/27th. The flight times are better to go nov 25-dec 2 than they are for nov 27-dec 4. But if that other weekend would be better then I'd got for the worse flight times.



lconn - 

I haven't done an actual Thanksgiving weekend at DLR in years, but when I did it was super crowded...until it poured monsoon-like rain, that is!

Are you only planning to be in the parks for 2 days, or for the whole 11/25 - 12/2 time frame?

From what I have read on the DIS in different posts, it sounds as if Thanksgiving weekend is still really busy, and then on Sunday afternoon (which would be 11/27 this year), there is a noticeable drop in crowds.  I think that's when everyone heads back to home to get ready for work and school.

I think you will encounter lighter crowds overall if you make the trip in the 11/27 - 12/4 time frame (and that's when many of us on the DIS are choosing to go this year, specifically for the lighter crowds), but if you have to stick with the 11/25 - 12/2 time frame to get the better flight times, it will be okay.  I mean, you'll run into heavier crowds the day after Thanksgiving and into that weekend, but you would still have between 11/27 and 12/2 to enjoy both parks with lower crowds.

If you only had 2 days in the parks and those 2 days were going to be 11/26 and 11/27, I might say that you should add on some days or pick another time to go to avoid the heavy crowds.  But it sounds like - if I am understanding correctly - your trip will be long enough to where you'll have plenty of time after the Thanksgiving crowds leave to enjoy everything without as much crowd madness.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Question, and I know nothing is ever "always", but is CP usually the 1st weekend of December?  You think it will be in 2012, when the 1st weekend of December is actually the 1st and 2nd of December?

We're going the 5th-10th, 2012, and I am hoping we will miss CP, although if we don't we'll just have to plan for crowds... just curious if everything thinks it will be 1st-2nd of December.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Question, and I know nothing is ever "always", but is CP usually the 1st weekend of December?  You think it will be in 2012, when the 1st weekend of December is actually the 1st and 2nd of December?
> 
> We're going the 5th-10th, 2012, and I am hoping we will miss CP, although if we don't we'll just have to plan for crowds... just curious if everything thinks it will be 1st-2nd of December.



Good question!  On the one hand, it seems like the CP has been going on for so long in that same time slot that it's hard to imagine that it would change.  Although, somewhere in CP history - and I can't recall which year it was - it occurred on a different weekend.

If the CP were to take place on 12/8 and 12/9 next year, that just seems too late in December to me.  12/1 and 12/2 make more sense.  However, stranger things have happened.  Maybe, if the holiday season start date is later next year, that will affect when the CP happens.

Another thing that could, possibly, affect the CP dates is the fact that there has been a rumor of the CP moving to DCA and out of DL.  Since DCA will be all shiny and new by December 2012, you never know what could be in store for the CP.

My guess is that it will still happen on the first weekend of December.  And the CM parties will either take place on 12/3 and 12/4 or on 12/10 and 12/11/12.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry E said:


> My guess is that it will still happen on the first weekend of December.  And the CM parties will either take place on 12/3 and 12/4 or on 12/10 and 12/11/12.



In a perfect world your prediction will be accurate, which will mean I timed our trip perfectly to be between the two!  Gonna cross my fingers for the next 14 months!


----------



## lconn

Sherry E said:


> lconn -
> 
> I haven't done an actual Thanksgiving weekend at DLR in years, but when I did it was super crowded...until it poured monsoon-like rain, that is!
> 
> Are you only planning to be in the parks for 2 days, or for the whole 11/25 - 12/2 time frame?
> 
> From what I have read on the DIS in different posts, it sounds as if Thanksgiving weekend is still really busy, and then on Sunday afternoon (which would be 11/27 this year), there is a noticeable drop in crowds.  I think that's when everyone heads back to home to get ready for work and school.
> 
> I think you will encounter lighter crowds overall if you make the trip in the 11/27 - 12/4 time frame (and that's when many of us on the DIS are choosing to go this year, specifically for the lighter crowds), but if you have to stick with the 11/25 - 12/2 time frame to get the better flight times, it will be okay.  I mean, you'll run into heavier crowds the day after Thanksgiving and into that weekend, but you would still have between 11/27 and 12/2 to enjoy both parks with lower crowds.
> 
> If you only had 2 days in the parks and those 2 days were going to be 11/26 and 11/27, I might say that you should add on some days or pick another time to go to avoid the heavy crowds.  But it sounds like - if I am understanding correctly - your trip will be long enough to where you'll have plenty of time after the Thanksgiving crowds leave to enjoy everything without as much crowd madness.




Thanks Sherry.
We will be doing a full week so I know that I'll have the slower week days, so that's good. Just trying to decide which weekend days to add on either side. The CP crowd is pretty big too isn't it? I wonder if it's comparable to the thanksgiving weekend crowd. I think we'll head down to Legoland for one day in there as well.


----------



## Sherry E

lconn said:


> Thanks Sherry.
> We will be doing a full week so I know that I'll have the slower week days, so that's good. Just trying to decide which weekend days to add on either side. The CP crowd is pretty big too isn't it? I wonder if it's comparable to the thanksgiving weekend crowd. I think we'll head down to Legoland for one day in there as well.



Yes, supposedly the CP weekend crowds are pretty large.  This year will be my first experience with CP weekend crowds, but I planned it that way so I could try to catch the CP if I can score some seats.  DLR does not sell the dinner packages to the general public anymore.  It's a sort of '_you have to know someone who knows someone_' scenario to get seats (or win a package at the D23 Expo, as specialks mentioned above).  Or you have to be there at the right place and the right time to get the tickets that the CM's hand out to the general public when there are no-shows.  So I wonder if that affects crowds at all (like for the better or for worse).

If I were in your shoes I would prefer to go with the 11/27 - 12/4 dates.  I think I'd prefer to end my trip with crowded days, when I was almost ready to go home.  If I were to start my trip with a super crowded weekend, it would put me in a bad mood!  But if getting the flight times you want is easier with the 11/25 date, go with that!


----------



## lconn

Thanks, I know what you mean about ending with it busy, then we will probably have done most of what we wanted and can just absorb the magic and maybe do some shopping or something.


----------



## Sherry E

This past week I have been spotlighting *Santa's Reindeer Round-Up* in photos, for anyone who has never visited DLR during the holiday season and been able to see it.  Remember to check our Table of Contents on Page 1 (Post #2) for other photos of the Round-Up provided by some of our wonderful DIS'ers.  And anyone out there who has photos of the Round-Up to contribute, feel free to share them!

This coming Monday - in 2 days - it will be time for a new weekly countdown to the start of the holiday season...and a new theme!  There will be a different ride or highlight of the DLR holiday season in the spotlight (which will remain a secret until Monday! Hee hee!), and then a different one each Monday until the season begins on November 14th!

Until Monday....let's spend a few final moments at the Round-Up, soaking in the down home, quaint, earthy appeal.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

16 weeks to Christmas Day. 

I just hope dd2 will let us visit Santa at reindeer roundup this time.  We stood in line for 20 minutes and when we were almost at the front she changed her mind.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> This past week I have been spotlighting *Santa's Reindeer Round-Up* in photos, for anyone who has never visited DLR during the holiday season and been able to see it.  Remember to check our Table of Contents on Page 1 (Post #2) for other photos of the Round-Up provided by some of our wonderful DIS'ers.  And anyone out there who has photos of the Round-Up to contribute, feel free to share them!
> 
> This coming Monday - in 2 days - it will be time for a new weekly countdown to the start of the holiday season...and a new theme!  There will be a different ride or highlight of the DLR holiday season in the spotlight (which will remain a secret until Monday! Hee hee!), and then a different one each Monday until the season begins on November 14th!
> 
> Until Monday....let's spend a few final moments at the Round-Up, soaking in the down home, quaint, earthy appeal.










areweindisneyyet said:


> 16 weeks to Christmas Day.
> 
> I just hope dd2 will let us visit Santa at reindeer roundup this time.  We stood in line for 20 minutes and when we were almost at the front she changed her mind.



Did you even make it inside the cabin?  You've got to meet Santa! 

I didn't make it in to see Santa, or inside the cabin.  As you can see, I spent way too much time in the outside parts of the Round-Up, snapping photos.  The line for Santa was getting long and I wanted to move on to another area.  Hopefully I will meet all the Santas this year.

Anyway, stay tuned for Monday's countdown and theme of the week!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I will be having a Disney Christmas in 15 weeks  today

Our last trip we arrived the Sunday of Thanksgiving Weekend for eight days.  We noticed that the park was busier on the Monday morning but no long waits anywhere and the crowds got thinner as they day went on.  For the rest of the week we had the best time with no very long waits, like 15 minutes was day ruining  the following Friday was wet and Saturday was candlelight processional day. The crowds were bigger on this day and by the time of the performance main street was very crowded with a walkway down one side which cast members kept people moving and not catching a glimpse of the performance.  

We did catch a glance and the costumes were amazing and the sound was inspiring.  There were more crowds but many were there to stake their place for the performance not to ride.

The sunday was also busy with a similar pattern on the Monday, which was a Cm party, crowds dropped as the day went on.

This was in 2007 though.
We are going to be there for the same time this year but for the week before Christmas and two days after.  We know it will be much busier but we want to enjoy the spirit of he season right at christmas.  It was sad to leave a
In 2007 and still wait three more weeks before Christmas.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Did you even make it inside the cabin?  You've got to meet Santa!
> 
> I didn't make it in to see Santa, or inside the cabin.  As you can see, I spent way too much time in the outside parts of the Round-Up, snapping photos.  The line for Santa was getting long and I wanted to move on to another area.  Hopefully I will meet all the Santas this year.
> 
> Anyway, stay tuned for Monday's countdown and theme of the week!



No

But this time I will get photos of the inside.

Looking forward to this week's theme.

Mia


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 70 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you will recall, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2011 season begins in Monday, 11/14!!  Last week's theme was Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  There are many more themes to come over the next 2-1/2 months.   

By the way, if you don't have any photos to share that fit the particular theme of the week, but would like to show us your photos anyway - please do!  Everyone is welcome to share their photos here at any time.  We love to enjoy other people's photos as much as we like to exchange information and news!  It's just that the "weekly theme" idea is a way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

So, that said....*_


*In the Spotlight this Week......MAIN STREET!!!*​

_*Whether you've been to Disneyland only one time or 100 times, you all know the feeling you get when you enter the gates, walk through the tunnel and step onto Main Street.  It's a feeling of comfort.  A feeling of sheer joy.  It's like being transported into the past, to a wistful, simpler, more innocent time.  It's evocative of the small town scenes in "It's a Wonderful Life."  

For many of us, Main Street was the first glimpse of Disneyland we ever got (if you were not one of the folks taking the Monorail into Tomorrowland to start the day, that is), and it somehow left an indelible impression on us that can never be erased.  For many of us, a trip to Disneyland is not a trip to Disneyland unless we begin it by walking slowly down Main Street.  Main Street is somehow able to tap into a certain emotion in us unlike any other land in the park or any other area of the Resort.

If you've experienced the magic of Main Street but have never been to Disneyland for the Christmas season, you are in for a treat.  In the evening, Main Street comes alive, aglow in lights and colors; the air filled with aromas and sounds... It's hard to describe.  You just kind of have to see it to believe it, and then take it all in.  

The beauty of Main Street at night, during the holiday season, has turned even my most jaded friends into awestruck children.  It brings out the child in all of us.  As one of my friends said, upon her first-ever peek at the gorgeous colors which dotted the path, leading all the way to the Castle, "You guys...it's just so...beautiful...."



When I selected Main Street to be the focus of this week, it occurred to me that this area of Disneyland has many dimensions to its seasonal immersion.  There is Main Street in the daytime.  There's Main Street at nighttime.  There's Main Street as it is lightly dusted with tiny specks of snow.  There's the giant Christmas tree, and the ornaments on the tree.  There are many window displays.  There are the Dapper Dans.  There are the vehicles and horses.  I wasn't sure where to begin in choosing the photos to post today.

I decided I will start out with posting photos of Main Street at night.  In a couple of days I will post the daytime stuff - the facades and the general, easily seen decorations.  As the week progresses, I will post photos of some of the details and lesser-seen decorations.  In the meantime, I hope you enjoy the pictures below.  

Anyone else out there who has some Main Street photos to share with us - please do!  I figured it might be easier for you all to scrape up some Main Street photos than Reindeer Round-Up photos!!*_






























































































































​



*Okay, that's it for now.  I hope you enjoyed our time on Main Street...after dark!  I will post more from Main Street as the week goes along.

Main Street is the theme for this week, so please feel free to post your photos - and they can be photos of daytime, nighttime, special details, or anything else on Main Street!!  Next Monday there will be a different theme!*


----------



## larina

Oh thank you! I love your pics and theme weeks. Makes the excitement that much more. My kids and I look at your pics and imagine ourselves there this Christmas!!!


----------



## smiley_face2

posted these last year, but will do it again for this year!  please let me know if for some  reason the links do not work!

click on the picture to take you to the video at photobucket

Snow on Main Street




Snow on Main Street


----------



## tksbaskets

Mainstreet on an early entry morning:





Transportation Disney style!





The big tree:


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Some Main Street pictures:

Tree at night:





Our favorite area to hang out with our family after the park closes, just outside the lockers (during "extra shopping hour").  I love how all the little corners of Main Street get decorations...so charming:





Even the Corn Dog Cart (yum!) gets decorated:





This is not of Main Street, but it was taken from Main Street.  I love the post-fireworks smoky castle:


----------



## bondgirl007

Hi everyone.  I was wondering if anyone knows if they sell Advent calendars at DL?  We will be there Nov. 30th-Dec. 4th and would like a Disney one.  Thanks.


----------



## Peanut Giggleface

I bought one last year at the Christmas store in DTD, at WDW.  I don't see why they would not sell the same one at DLR.  Most merchandise is sold at both parks.  It was a hollow Mickey head with various characters and Christmas ornaments that were in the sleeves of the calendar.  As you take them out, you place them on Mickey head using the attached velcro patches.  By Christmas you have a fully decorated Mickey head.  It's really very cute.  The whole calendar was made of felt and the Mickey head was stuffed so it is very soft and squishy.  HTH


----------



## rentayenta

OMG Sherry, a lit up, dressed up for the holidays Main St is one of my favorite sights in this entire world.  They made me tear up.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

All this makes me so excited for our trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

All the photos of MS during the Holiday season are so amazing.  Now its my turn to post my photos of MS during the Holiday season.  I can't wait to get to the Holiday season in a couple of months.


MS on a rainy day















At night photos

Christmas Tree in Town Square










GMwML










City Hall





Disney Showcase Store


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pictures, everyone! I especially like the ones of Main Street in the rain...I was probably there on that day; I  Disneyland in the rain!  (Well, I love Disneyland ALL the time, but especially in the rain...)


----------



## Vala

bondgirl007 said:


> Hi everyone.  I was wondering if anyone knows if they sell Advent calendars at DL?  We will be there Nov. 30th-Dec. 4th and would like a Disney one.  Thanks.



They definitely have one. I was circling around one in WOD last year for almost a week.


----------



## kailuagirl

I just love Disneyland at Christmas time!!  We went last year and are going this year, this may be they only way my daughter my knows DLR  hehe


----------



## mariezp

*Sherry*, you do such a fantastic job keeping this thread up and going! Love your new countdown and spotlight ideas! You've inspired me to go through years of my photos to dig up some goodies to share. I stuck with your night time theme for this go round. Here goes! 

From December 3-14, 2006


----------



## mariezp

From November 9-23, 2008



























From November 10-26, 2010


----------



## Sherry E

Marie - 

Thank you for the kind words!

The theme of the week is Main Street, not nighttime!  I just happened to pull my Main Street night photos first, but am planning on posting daytime MS photos this week too!

And, hint hint - there are going to be other theme weeks in the future that cover all of the things shown in your photos (the parade, IASW Holiday, ToonTown, etc.).  

Remember, there is a long way to go until 11/14, so there are many theme weeks to come!

In any case, we all like looking at photos of DLR during the holiday season, no matter where they are taken or if they fit the theme or not, so I'm glad you posted something for everyone to enjoy!!  Thank you so much!  Keep 'em coming!!  We love our DLR holiday photos!


----------



## Sherry E

larina said:


> Oh thank you! I love your pics and theme weeks. Makes the excitement that much more. My kids and I look at your pics and imagine ourselves there this Christmas!!!



larina - 

Thank you for the kind words!  I'm so glad the theme week idea is going over well and that you and your children are enjoying the photos!  I think that most of the themes I have in mind for the coming weeks/months are things that people should have photos of.  Even if I don't have photos, someone else will have photos!  So there really shouldn't be too much of a shortage of photos.

I think we all get a bit more excited with each passing week, knowing that it's getting closer to our trips.  It's hard to wait!  At least the countdowns and theme weeks help build the excitement and anticipation for all of us!

You and your family will have an absolutely wonderful time at DLR for the season!  It can be addictive, though - once you've been there for the holidays, it's easy to want to return every year during that time of year!






rentayenta said:


> OMG Sherry, a lit up, dressed up for the holidays Main St is one of my favorite sights in this entire world.  They made me tear up.




rentayenta - 

Yay!  I'm glad I picked a theme you like and that you like the pictures!  I think Main Street is magical and charming in a different way during the daytime.  At night it absolutely comes alive and feels extra holiday-esque.  Its one of the most beautiful things to see in the park.  It's enchanting, really.  But in the daytime it's a different kind of vibe, isn't it?






Thank you sooooooooo much to everyone else who has been kind enough to share your fantastic videos and photos with us for this week's theme, last week's theme (and beyond)!!  Keep 'em coming!  And remember...there are many more theme weeks to come until we get to 11/14!!  So keep all those DLR photos handy!  

But we still love looking at any photos here, whether they are part of a theme or not, so feel free to share them all!  This is a great way to get the excitement going in between bits of breaking news or in between asking questions and sharing information.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I really wanted to participate in the photo quest "challenges" this year as I will be going in November and it would be soooo much fun.  Unfortunately, we are going 11/9- 11/12.  So, I say my personal challenge will be photographing any and all (if any) Christmas decor I can find...  Even if I have to bring my own bows and such and place them in DLR myself!!!

I am really hoping there are some up, but I can't complain as we were able to see all of the decorations in 2009, although we missed the parade.

I will just be happy to be at DLR, no matter what!!!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> Marie -
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> The theme of the week is Main Street, not nighttime!  I just happened to pull my Main Street night photos first, but am planning on posting daytime MS photos this week too!
> 
> And, hint hint - there are going to be other theme weeks in the future that cover all of the things shown in your photos (the parade, IASW Holiday, ToonTown, etc.).
> 
> Remember, there is a long way to go until 11/14, so there are many theme weeks to come!
> 
> In any case, we all like looking at photos of DLR during the holiday season, no matter where they are taken or if they fit the theme or not, so I'm glad you posted something for everyone to enjoy!!  Thank you so much!  Keep 'em coming!!  We love our DLR holiday photos!


Good Grief! I am so embarrassed! I READ it. I UNDERSTOOD it but apparently my little pea brain skipped off on it's own!  Maybe I can blame it on the new medication I am taking.  Would that work?  Oh well, maybe by the end of the week I can REALLY come up with something to fit the Main Street theme! You can bet I will be double checking before I post ANYTHING! Anyway, forget the pictures... everything else I posted was accurate! You do a fantastic job keeping us inspired for the holidays around here.


----------



## bondgirl007

Thanks for the info on Advent calendars.  I am hoping to find one with chocolates


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> I really wanted to participate in the photo quest "challenges" this year as I will be going in November and it would be soooo much fun.  Unfortunately, we are going 11/9- 11/12.  So, I say my personal challenge will be photographing any and all (if any) Christmas decor I can find...  Even if I have to bring my own bows and such and place them in DLR myself!!!
> 
> I am really hoping there are some up, but I can't complain as we were able to see all of the decorations in 2009, although we missed the parade.
> 
> I will just be happy to be at DLR, no matter what!!!



Hi, Vanessa!

  That would be so funny (to bring your own stuff and place them around DLR)1

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised in that, during the course of your photo-taking, you will probably be unknowingly participating in some of the photo challenges/quests anyway!  For example...Tree Quest (the Quest to photograph the 700 Christmas trees of all sizes around DLR).  You will probably get some trees in random photos here and there.  Same thing with Wreath Quest.  

Honestly, the dates you will be at DLR are sooooo close to the official opening date on 11/14 that I think you will see 75% of the actual decorations in the parks.  The Christmas stuff starts going up even before Halloween has hit.  So even before 10/31, there will be various decorations going up around Disneyland, at the very least.  And those decorations keep going up, little by little, with each passing day in November until the official season opening day.  We have no clue what will happen in DCA this year, as the entrance has totally changed.  Since there will be no Golden Gate Bridge and no CALIFORNIA letters to decorate, I'm not sure what will happen there.  BUT, A Bug's Land is one of the areas that usually gets decorations (giant ornaments and lights), so be sure to take a peek there, just in case.  

Since you will be at DLR 11/9 - 11/12, my strong hunch (though I have no proof of this) is that It's a Small World Holiday will have a soft opening before 11/14, and it will probably happen over the weekend leading up to 11/14 because that's Veterans Day weekend.  So I would not be at all surprised if IASW Holiday quietly opens up on 11/11 or maybe 11/12.  Will you be in Disneyland for any part of 11/12, before you head home?  I would say, check IASW on 11/11 and 11/12, if you can, and you might just hit the jackpot!

Also, depending on when the parade is being taped this year (for ABC's annual Christmas Day special), you might even catch the Christmas Fantasy Parade!

The season is starting on such an odd day this year - a Monday - so I really feel strongly that quite a few things may secretly open over the weekend preceding it.  And you will certainly see most of the parks' decorations - for example, New Orleans Square, ToonTown, etc.  Most of the merchandise and probably most of the treats/munchies will be on sale, too, I think.

What you will not see is the Reindeer Round-Up, most likely, and the Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks.  The Winter Castle will not be lighting up in icicles at night yet.  The snow will not be falling on Main Street yet.  You also will not see the 3 hotels decorated, as those seem to not get their holiday makeover until Thanksgiving.  Downtown Disney will probably not be decorated fully yet, either.

But you will get a really good sample of a lot of the seasonal offerings,minus just a few things!




mariezp said:


> Good Grief! I am so embarrassed! I READ it. I UNDERSTOOD it but apparently my little pea brain skipped off on it's own!  Maybe I can blame it on the new medication I am taking.  Would that work?  Oh well, maybe by the end of the week I can REALLY come up with something to fit the Main Street theme! You can bet I will be double checking before I post ANYTHING! Anyway, forget the pictures... everything else I posted was accurate! You do a fantastic job keeping us inspired for the holidays around here.



Marie -

It's okay!  I know you have a lot on your mind, not the least of which is the plan for your own big DLR trip coming up!

And really, everyone here loves looking at all photos of anything DLR holiday-related, any time!  They don't have to fit the theme of the week.  So I really appreciate that you took the time to gather some photos together and share them with us!  Always feel free to keep them coming!

Thank you again for the kind words!  I guess it's easy to keep everyone else inspired and excited when it's a subject I love and can provide some inspiration on!


----------



## bondgirl007

Thanks for the info on Advent calendars.  I am hoping to find one with chocolates


----------



## larina

We went for Christmas many years ago (1998) and have always wanted to go back for the holidays, but it just never worked out until now. There were a couple less of us then, too.


----------



## Vala

Can you believe I am so excited for tomorrow? I can start making my restaurant reservations then. 



bondgirl007 said:


> Thanks for the info on Advent calendars.  I am hoping to find one with chocolates



The one I saw was one with chocolates.


----------



## Sherry E

larina said:


> We went for Christmas many years ago (1998) and have always wanted to go back for the holidays, but it just never worked out until now. There were a couple less of us then, too.



larina -

I would say that the holiday season has become a much bigger deal since 1998, and it was pretty great in the '90s.  I think I may have mentioned this to you (or someone else) in an older post in this thread, so forgive me if I am repeating myself!  

On the one hand, the Disneyland Hotel doesn't do all that it used to do (Candy Cane Lane and the ice skating rink) for the season.  Even the decorations on the hotel Christmas trees have changed.  The characters at Goofy's Kitchen no longer wear holiday clothes.

But, as you can probably see in the photos in this thread (and will continue to see as the theme weeks carry on!), a lot of areas of DLR are decorated now that were not really decorated as much back then.  I think ToonTown and New Orleans Square are much, much more decorated.  Now there is a A Bug's Land, and the Grand Californian Hotel and Downtown Disney and all of these other places that have decorations.  Back in 1998 there was no Reindeer Round-Up, either!  There was no wacky Christmas tree at Goofy's Kitchen back then, like there is now.  I don't even think there were gingerbread men cookies with mouse ears in the '90s!

So although the DLR holidays were slightly scaled down in some ways/places since 1998, they have been built up in other areas to be bigger and better!  

You have lots and lots to look forward to on your return holiday trip!


​
I will be back a little later today with more photos from this week's theme, Main Street!  And then, in another couple of days, I will post some photos of Main Street, a little more 'close up,' of various detailed things along Main Street that many folks may overlook!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I will be really excited if they do end up taping the parade while we are there.  I believe we were there 11/13-11/17 in 2008 and if I'm not mistaken there were already alot of decorations up on our first day and more and more appeared each day (I don't remember the official start of the season that year).

It was also pretty funny that the Guest Relations person that I spoke with on the phone about a month prior has told us that there would not be any decorations up at all, until after Thanksgiving.  So we were really pleasantly surprised when we saw some.

Anyhow, I will never be dissapointed in a trip to Disneyland (decorations or no decorations/ POTC closed or open)!!!  I feel like, I am monetarily able to afford the trip, I am healthy enough to ride any ride I want to, and I am just happy to be at Disneyland!!!

And I will be taking photos of anything and everything I have missed over the last few years.  So I will be able to post those when I come back for those of you that are going later in the season.  

Sherry, to answer your question, we will be spending the majority of the 12th in the park, our flight doesn't leave LGB unitl about 8 pm, so I will be watching for IASW holiday soft openings for sure.  I'm not sure if it was closed in 2008 for the big refurb?


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry.....I am loving this thread so much!  Thanks for doing such a great job.  And I am really enjoying your theme ideas.  I wanted to add a few from the previous theme (since I kind of missed the boat last week).  Even though its a horrible picture of it, I love the table-cloth looking sign that hangs on the stage.  Plus Mrs. Claus is absolutely FANTASTIC!  I have never seen Mrs. Claus in person prior to Reindeer Roundup:


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, something is screwy with the DIS or with this particular thread.  I logged into the DIS's main DLR forum and noticed that DTDkettleCORNfan was the last person to post here in this thread. So I was going to go in and read what was posted.  I am seeing that there are 77 pages to this thread, BUT, for some weird reason, I cannot get beyond Page 76!!  There is some glitch that won't let me go to Page 77!

So I cannot see what DTDkettleCORNfan actually posted!  I then clicked on DTDkettleCORNfan's profile to find the list of recent posts, to try to go to the Christmas thread post that way, and same thing happened.  I can see that DTDkettleCORNfan posted something, and that there is a Page 77, but I can't view it!  The last post I see is the one from Vanessa/DisneyIsMagical!

So strange.  I hope whatever this glitch is, it resolves itself fast and that all the posts don't vanish into thin air.  Then again, if any of you guys have the same technical issue I am having, you may not be able to see that I am posting!!

Let me know if anyone can read this post - I may have disappeared into the Twilight Zone that is Page 77 as well!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> Okay, something is screwy with the DIS or with this particular thread.  I logged into the DIS's main DLR forum and noticed that DTDkettleCORNfan was the last person to post here in this thread. So I was going to go in and read what was posted.  I am seeing that there are 77 pages to this thread, BUT, for some weird reason, I cannot get beyond Page 76!!  There is some glitch that won't let me go to Page 77!
> 
> So I cannot see what DTDkettleCORNfan actually posted!  I then clicked on DTDkettleCORNfan's profile to find the list of recent posts, to try to go to the Christmas thread post that way, and same thing happened.  I can see that DTDkettleCORNfan posted something, and that there is a Page 77, but I can't view it!  The last post I see is the one from Vanessa/DisneyIsMagical!
> 
> So strange.  I hope whatever this glitch is, it resolves itself fast and that all the posts don't vanish into thin air.  Then again, if any of you guys have the same technical issue I am having, you may not be able to see that I am posting!!
> 
> Let me know if anyone can read this post - I may have disappeared into the Twilight Zone that is Page 77 as well!



Hi Sherry.  I can see your post #1142, page 77.....with mine just above it.  Hmmmmm.  I would hate for something to happen to this thread.  Its such a GREAT one!


----------



## Pjimmeyer

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> Hi Sherry.  I can see your post #1142, page 77.....with mine just above it.  Hmmmmm.  I would hate for something to happen to this thread.  Its such a GREAT one!



Checking in and I can see it too.


----------



## pattyduke34

I can see the post also!


----------



## Sherry E

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> Sherry.....I am loving this thread so much!  Thanks for doing such a great job.  And I am really enjoying your theme ideas.  I wanted to add a few from the previous theme (since I kind of missed the boat last week).  Even though its a horrible picture of it, I love the table-cloth looking sign that hangs on the stage.  Plus Mrs. Claus is absolutely FANTASTIC!  I have never seen Mrs. Claus in person prior to Reindeer Roundup:



Yay!  I can see the photos and read the post!  I can actually get to page 77 now!! 

I think it was a weird temporary, technical glitch that has something to do with the servers for this board, and it was happening right at the precise moment when I was trying to get to page 77.  

It's not the first time I've noticed weird 'bugs' occurring in a thread.  As an example, let's say Vala posts something now, and she is the last one to post in the thread for a while.  When I've noticed glitches in the past in certain threads, Vala's hypothetical post - even though it would be the most recent one in the thread - would somehow end up several posts up the page, out of chronological order.  It would show on the page as coming in several hours before it did, way ahead of other people's posts, even if it was the very last post.  Weird stuff like that, where things were out of sequence!

So I am guessing there is some technical wizardry going on behind the scenes and occasionally it causes little hiccups on the forum.

Anyway, DTDkettleCORNfan, thank you for the kind words!  I really appreciate it.  I'm glad this theme week idea seems to be catching on!  There are themes a-plenty coming up all the way to 11/14, so stay tuned each week!

Thank you, also, for posting the Round-Up photos (as well as the Main Street photos from a couple of days ago)!  Yes, Mrs. Claus doesn't seem to be anywhere in DLR except for at the Round-Up, from what I've seen (not counting the Christmas Fantasy Parade). 



DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> Hi Sherry.  I can see your post #1142, page 77.....with mine just above it.  Hmmmmm.  *I would hate for something to happen to this thread*.  Its such a GREAT one!



DTDkettleCORNfan - You and me both!  If something were to happen to this thread or the Halloween thread by a technical mishap, after all the work that has gone into both of them and all the wonderful contributions to the threads from other DIS'ers, you would be able to hear my anguished cries in the night from wherever you are!  Just listen for a piercing "NOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  And that will be me.  It will mean something happened to the threads!

Again, thank you for the kind words.  I'm so glad you like the thread!




Pjimmeyer said:


> Checking in and I can see it too.





pattyduke34 said:


> I can see the post also!




Thank you, Pjimmeyer and pattyduke34, for letting me know!  For a while there I felt like I was stuck in some sort of alternate universe where other people could see what was happening in the threads and I couldn't, and that no one would be able to see me post.  But I think the bug in the system has gone to bed for the time being because everything is back to looking normal now!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> I will be really excited if they do end up taping the parade while we are there.  I believe we were there 11/13-11/17 in 2008 and if I'm not mistaken there were already alot of decorations up on our first day and more and more appeared each day (I don't remember the official start of the season that year).
> 
> It was also pretty funny that the Guest Relations person that I spoke with on the phone about a month prior has told us that there would not be any decorations up at all, until after Thanksgiving.  So we were really pleasantly surprised when we saw some.
> 
> Anyhow, I will never be dissapointed in a trip to Disneyland (decorations or no decorations/ POTC closed or open)!!!  I feel like, I am monetarily able to afford the trip, I am healthy enough to ride any ride I want to, and I am just happy to be at Disneyland!!!
> 
> And I will be taking photos of anything and everything I have missed over the last few years.  So I will be able to post those when I come back for those of you that are going later in the season.
> 
> Sherry, to answer your question, we will be spending the majority of the 12th in the park, our flight doesn't leave LGB unitl about 8 pm, so I will be watching for IASW holiday soft openings for sure.  I'm not sure if it was closed in 2008 for the big refurb?



You know, I'm trying to remember what the exact official season start date was in 2008.  As I recall, I think it was one of those rare years in which the season began only a week before Thanksgiving.  It was a later start date.  But in 2009 and 2010, the season officially began 2 weeks before Thanksgiving.  And, of course, this year it starts on 11/14, but it's a Monday, which is odd.

So the fact that you saw a lot of decorations around 11/13-11/17 in 2008, when there was such a late season start date, means DLR got going early with putting everything up.  

This time around, since you will be at DLR literally just a few days shy of when the season officially begins, I'm positive you will see mostly everything except those specific things I mentioned earlier (like the Round-Up and the snow on Main Street, etc.).  Most of the trees will be up.  They would have to be - there just wouldn't be enough time to get all that stuff up over the weekend leading up to 11/14, so it will already be up.  And I am still holding out hope for an IASW Holiday soft opening on 11/11 or 11/12.  I just feel it in my bones that, unless there are problems with the ride, it will soft open and you will get to see it, and quite possibly the parade too.  But at least IASW Holiday.

You're right - any trip to Disneyland is a reason to be happy and excited, so you can't go wrong there!

We will anxiously await seeing your photos when you get back!


----------



## Sherry E

Okey dokey!  Before I hit the hay for the evening, I will post some more photos from our theme of the week - Main Street! 

These photos are of Main Street during the daytime.  Now, of course, nothing equals the magic of Main Street at night, illuminated in brilliant holiday colors, but the daylight adds a different element or layer to the seasonal vibe, I think.























































































































​
I'll be back in another couple of days with more photos of some details and hidden gems you can find along Main Street if you look hard enough - Main Street Up Close, I guess we can call it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great photos of the Holiday season as always Sherry.  All the different photos that you have taken on MS will get me all hyped up to do the samething when I go to DL in a few months. 

Here are some more pics of MS


----------



## Pjimmeyer

All of the pictures are GETTING ME EXCITED!!!  

We arrive on 11/28/2011 for 6 nights...so I get to start making my reservations soon.


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> Okay, something is screwy with the DIS or with this particular thread.  I logged into the DIS's main DLR forum and noticed that DTDkettleCORNfan was the last person to post here in this thread. So I was going to go in and read what was posted.  I am seeing that there are 77 pages to this thread, BUT, for some weird reason, I cannot get beyond Page 76!!  There is some glitch that won't let me go to Page 77!
> 
> So I cannot see what DTDkettleCORNfan actually posted!  I then clicked on DTDkettleCORNfan's profile to find the list of recent posts, to try to go to the Christmas thread post that way, and same thing happened.  I can see that DTDkettleCORNfan posted something, and that there is a Page 77, but I can't view it!  The last post I see is the one from Vanessa/DisneyIsMagical!
> 
> So strange.  I hope whatever this glitch is, it resolves itself fast and that all the posts don't vanish into thin air.  Then again, if any of you guys have the same technical issue I am having, you may not be able to see that I am posting!!
> 
> Let me know if anyone can read this post - I may have disappeared into the Twilight Zone that is Page 77 as well!



I was having the same problem last night, it wasn't just you. I had also seen that DTDkettleCORNfan had posted something, but when I clicked to the thread, it was only showing to the bottom of page 76..... it didn't even show that there was a page 77 for me.....  So Sherry, don't think that you are crazy or your computer is on the fritz again, it was doing it to me to! 

Anyways, I can now see everything and the new pics are great! Can't wait!  Only 63 days left for me!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Yeah, I can post pics now!

Here are some from MS last December:


----------



## lori123

bondgirl007 said:


> Hi everyone.  I was wondering if anyone knows if they sell Advent calendars at DL?  We will be there Nov. 30th-Dec. 4th and would like a Disney one.  Thanks.





Peanut Giggleface said:


> I bought one last year at the Christmas store in DTD, at WDW.  I don't see why they would not sell the same one at DLR.  Most merchandise is sold at both parks.  It was a hollow Mickey head with various characters and Christmas ornaments that were in the sleeves of the calendar.  As you take them out, you place them on Mickey head using the attached velcro patches.  By Christmas you have a fully decorated Mickey head.  It's really very cute.  The whole calendar was made of felt and the Mickey head was stuffed so it is very soft and squishy.  HTH





Vala said:


> They definitely have one. I was circling around one in WOD last year for almost a week.



Does anyone have a picture of the advent calendars?  I tried to google an image but wasn't sure what I was looking for and there were a TON!  I buy the kids advent calendars every year and would love to pick one up!


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret and Elk Grove Chris I just love your pictures.  Thanks for posting.  

Sherry so glad that we can all see your posts.  Wonder what was up?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Loving ALL the pics...


----------



## jacs1234

Oh, there are advent calenders?  Perfect.  We''l be there from the 25th of November to the 7th of December so we can start using them there and then bring them home with us.


----------



## kaffinito

Advice please 

I am trying to see if there is any availability on the DisneyLand website for a trip from Dec 30th to Jan 2 of this year, and it keeps telling me that there is nothing available.

Can this be?

Just how crowded *is* Disneyland over NYE?


----------



## GrandBob

I would have been surprised if you had reported that you found a vacancy.



kaffinito said:


> Just how crowded *is* Disneyland over NYE?



Incredibly, terribly crowded.  Highest crowd levels of the year.  Enough so that if you go on NYE, you're advised to go in the AM and not leave, for fear of not being able to get back in later.

Crowded.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

It is crowded, but I think you have to call and get a live person to get a reservation on New Years Eve. I may be wrong...but its worth a try.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

kaffinito said:


> Advice please
> 
> I am trying to see if there is any availability on the DisneyLand website for a trip from Dec 30th to Jan 2 of this year, and it keeps telling me that there is nothing available.
> 
> Can this be?
> 
> Just how crowded *is* Disneyland over NYE?



While I'm sure the park is crowded I would bet that isn't why you are getting that message. 

I ran into this problem too. I was trying to book Dec 30 - Jan 7. The issue isn't that the hotels are booked to capacity. The online reservation system doesn't have the ability to take a reservation that extends over 2 calendar years. I know it seems crazy but that's what I was told when I instant messaged with a castmember on the reservation system. You have three options. 

You can make two seperate reservations online and then call and they will combine them.
You can make your reservation over the phone for both time periods at once. 
You can make your reservation for Dec 30 - Jan 1 online and then call to add the extra nights. 

Good luck.


----------



## kaffinito

Thanks to everyone for their responses 

I realized it would be crowded but it sounds that DL is worse than WDW!



			
				I❤MICKEY;42565370 said:
			
		

> While I'm sure the park is crowded I would bet that isn't why you are getting that message.
> 
> I ran into this problem too. I was trying to book Dec 30 - Jan 7. The issue isn't that the hotels are booked to capacity. The online reservation system doesn't have the ability to take a reservation that extends over 2 calendar years. I know it seems crazy but that's what I was told when I instant messaged with a castmember on the reservation system. You have three options.
> 
> You can make two seperate reservations online and then call and they will combine them.
> You can make your reservation over the phone for both time periods at once.
> You can make your reservation for Dec 30 - Jan 1 online and then call to add the extra nights.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks!  I'll try this!


----------



## kaffinito

Well I went online to check availability, and there is a ton of it.  

So it looks like I might be going to DL over NYE after all.  Maybe...


----------



## ukstitch

lori123 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the advent calendars? I tried to google an image but wasn't sure what I was looking for and there were a TON! I buy the kids advent calendars every year and would love to pick one up!


 
I had one last year and they're very similar (if not identical) to the ones shown here.


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I already have next week's holiday photo theme lined up.  Originally I was going to go with one particular theme, and then I decided to switch it with the theme I had planned for the week after.  But I will not reveal the theme until Monday, so you will all have to wait!  Muahahahahahahaha!! 

In the meantime...continuing on with this week's photo theme - Main Street.....

So far, we've seen a good representation of magical, charming Main Street in both the daytime and at night, during the holiday season (and thank you to all who have shared your photos!).  Now we're going to take a bit of a closer look at some of the things you will find along Main Street, hanging from trees or showcased in holiday window displays.

One reason I like the Main Street window displays and ornaments so much is that they provide a very vital infusion of color and character, but in a subtle way.  You don't realize how much color these things add to the overall decor because they are kind of overlooked or almost 'in the background,' in a way.  It's only when you stop to look at everything that you realize how much these displays and ornaments add to the atmosphere.  Notice the deep red and pink tones, for example.  Some of the reds are not just ordinary, everyday reds - some are very dramatic and vibrant!


















































































































































































More photos to come in the next post!!!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Thanks for more photos...these are the details that I always miss!  I must pay more attention to the little details!!!  I HAVE to have one of those gorgeous paisley Mickey ornaments!!  I guess I'll be one the hunt for one of those!


----------



## bondgirl007

Thanks ukstitch for the advent calendar photo  That is exactly what I hope to find on ou trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Vanessa - I'm glad you're enjoying the photos!  Those details and cute little touches (as well as the beautiful ornaments and crystal, etc.) are some of the things that make Main Street so special.

I had intended to add a couple more posts of Main Street photos last night, after the last one, but I got distracted.  So I will post them now.

And then...in 2 days, there will be a new countdown and a new theme for the week!!

So continuing on from where I left off last night in my Main Street week photos....















































































































































Just a few more highlights from Main Street coming up in the next post...and then it's time for me to start preparing for Monday's new countdown & theme!!!


----------



## Sherry E

And just a few more, continuing on with my previous post above ^ ^ ^ and my post from last night, focusing on the overlooked - but beautiful and colorful - details along Main Street during the Disneyland Resort holiday season:











































​




I will see you back here for our 3rd "theme week" and a new countdown on Monday - in 2 days!!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Love, love, LOVE these small-detail Main Street pictures Sherry.  We always go during Christmas, but I can't recall seeing most of those things!  Can't wait for the next theme....


----------



## jemilah

wow so many little deatails others may miss, I am so glad we were able to add on a 3rd day so we can slow it down and enjoy the beauty of the season. I love the crystal !


----------



## spacemermaid

Wonderful pics, Sherry E! I can never manage to get decent pictures of the window displays, these are awesome!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

:Great pictures since we go after Christmas a lot of the Chrismas items are already gone, I will have to try and go earlier next year, but I do love NYE:


----------



## Sherry E

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> Love, love, LOVE these small-detail Main Street pictures Sherry.  We always go during Christmas, but I can't recall seeing most of those things!  Can't wait for the next theme....



Thank you, DTDkettleCORNfan!  You know, to be honest, I notice more details, colors, decorations, displays, etc., when I'm alone, and preferably if the crowds are not overwhelming.  When the crowds have been horrible, the last thing I wanted to do was push through the mobs to get to window displays or ornaments!  So I missed lots of things.  And when I am with friends, I just cannot seem to get the time to really concentrate and focus on taking photos of everything.  But when I am left alone and I can actually take time to walk around and notice things, I start seeing the parks in a whole new light.

My favorites of the last batch of pictures I posted are the ones of the 2 candy houses - not because the photos themselves are great, but because I love both of those candy houses!

The next theme is right around the corner!  I've already got my photos lined up for it, and I know it will be something that others have photos of as well.  I did switch the theme from what my originally planned theme was, but there are many themes and many weeks to come!





jemilah said:


> wow so many little deatails others may miss, I am so glad we were able to add on a 3rd day so we can slow it down and enjoy the beauty of the season. I love the crystal !



jemilah - I think adding a day onto your trip was a good plan!  There is so much that goes unnoticed around the parks and hotels, and yet these displays add so many bursts of color here and there.  The displays just kind of fall into the background or off to the side, and Main Street is often times packed with people so it is so easy to just overlook all the small stuff.  There were some window displays I either couldn't get to because there were too many people in front of them, or I just ran out of time.  But when I was able to get to them, I realized how much character, personality and seasonal style they add to the overall atmosphere.

The crystal pieces are very pretty, aren't they?






spacemermaid said:


> Wonderful pics, Sherry E! I can never manage to get decent pictures of the window displays, these are awesome!




spacemermaid - Thank you so much!  Oh, the window displays can be some of the hardest to get even decent shots of, let alone anything really good, can't they?  I'm sure you have had the same issues I've had - the stupid glare in the windows is the bane of my existence!  

In the daytime, depending on the position of the sun, the location of the window in question and whether or not you have people behind you in the frame, you could end up with a tremendous glare in the photo no matter how you try to avoid it, or end up with a dark photo blocked out by shadows.  And then at night, there is often glare due to the gorgeous lights on Main Street!  Sometimes it requires crouching down a few inches, standing on your tiptoes, climbing under and around other humans who are standing in the way of you and a good window display (and I have done this!), leaning way to the side, tilting at odd angles, etc.  ...All kinds of crazy feats of wonder and agility...just to get photos of window displays!!

Plus, if you are someone who doesn't use a flash 90% of the time, specifically to avoid glare and spots and all that (like I do), it is annoying when you encounter a display that is particularly well lit, as it tends to wash out part of the photo.  I do all the right things - I leave the flash off, I press the camera against the glass (or super close to it) if I need to, I angle the camera ever so slightly when needed...and sometimes I just cannot avoid the glare or the shadows or the 'washed out' look provided by the well-lit displays.  But still, I forge ahead!





Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> Great pictures sincere go after Christmas a lot of the Chrismas items are already gone, I will have to try nag go earlier next year, but I do love NYE



Thank you, Minnie Loves Mickey!  That's right - you're a NYE visitor most of the time!  It hadn't even occurred to me that a lot of the cool merchandise is gone by that time.  The things that are left may be the things that are not as great.

Last year I went to DLR on the second day of the holiday season (November 13th) and I saw a bunch of adorable Tinkerbell candy/cupcake-type ornaments.  Some of them were brand new - I had never seen these particular ones before, though I have seen a similar Tinkerbell cupcake/candy theme to other types of ornaments in previous years.  I'm not even a big Tinkerbell fan, but I loved all of these ornaments.  There were also tons of Christmas tree/Mickey ears antenna toppers.

But...when I returned to DLR on December 12, the antenna toppers were not easily found, and the Tinkerbell ornaments had dwindled down considerably, leaving some of the less interesting ones.  And that was only December 12-15!!  Imagine what the supplies would have looked like if it had been 2 weeks later!


----------



## jacs1234

These are some of the mainstreet pics I have on this computer.  I thought I'd jump in on the photosharing before we change topic.  Love looking at photos and I love taking them too.


----------



## Sherry E

jacs1234 said:


> These are some of the mainstreet pics I have on this computer.  I thought I'd jump in on the photosharing before we change topic.  Love looking at photos and I love taking them too.



Yes!  By all means, please jump in with the photo sharing (or info sharing, or question answering, or anything else you want to do!), whenever you feel like it!  

I love your pictures, and I think the second one from the top might be my favorite of all the ones you posted.  I just love the color contrast and composition in that picture, between the sweatshirt, the bench and the poinsettias in the background.  I love how the bench is almost dividing the photo in half, diagonally!  (Not to mention the subject of the photo looks very happy to be there! ) Great shot!

I think Monday's new theme will be a theme that many people have lots of photos of (and hopefully will share).  Some of the themes in the coming weeks will probably produce lots of photos from many people, while other themes may be a little more difficult to come up with photos for and we may only get a few!  It will be pretty funny if I name the theme and no one has any pictures at all! That will be a pretty dull theme week!  Luckily, Disneyland (and the whole resort) offers a lot of material to choose from, and almost any holiday picture can fit into some kind of theme, so I think we'll be okay for a while!


Keep 'em coming - and that includes everyone else who has shared wonderful photos too!  We want to see more!  New theme starts Monday!!


----------



## 2prettyprincesses

Hi all, I'm a DL pro but have never been during the Holiday seasons. I have just booked the hotel for Dec 18 - 22 so I'm super excited. This thread has been very informative but I still have some questions. 

The fam doesn't really like IASW but is it worth it to see the decorations? The same with HM only that we love this ride but have never waited more than 10 mins for it. What are some of the special holiday treats that you just have to get?? I'm really trying to keep a tight budget and also try not to gain ten pounds! I have two teenagers girls 15 and 14 so they'll try to help me! On that note, does anyone know where to get a mocha someplace other that main street?? DD14 loves to drink them around Christmas but it's always so busy! 

Well I think that's it for now but I'm sure I'll come up with more questions!


----------



## Sherry E

2prettyprincesses said:


> Hi all, I'm a DL pro but have never been during the Holiday seasons. I have just booked the hotel for Dec 18 - 22 so I'm super excited. This thread has been very informative but I still have some questions.
> 
> The fam doesn't really like IASW but is it worth it to see the decorations? The same with HM only that we love this ride but have never waited more than 10 mins for it. What are some of the special holiday treats that you just have to get?? I'm really trying to keep a tight budget and also try not to gain ten pounds! I have two teenagers girls 15 and 14 so they'll try to help me! On that note, does anyone know where to get a mocha someplace other that main street?? DD14 loves to drink them around Christmas but it's always so busy!
> 
> Well I think that's it for now but I'm sure I'll come up with more questions!




Hi, 2prettyprincesses! I'm so glad you've joined us!

Okay, first of all, I just want to make sure you looked at the first 3 posts on Page 1 before I chime in.  

Post 1 is the Welcome/Intro with thumbnails. 

Post #2 is the Table of Contents (and it has categories for photos of IASW Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday as well as Food/Treats).  

Post #3 has all kinds of links to info, blogs, press releases, articles, Trip Reports, etc., as well as all kinds of info on treats and where to find them.  

Towards the very end of Post #3, if you scroll all the way down you will see a list of treats and where to get them, and under the "Peppermint Mocha" category is a list of places where it can be found, such as Royal Street Veranda, Carnation Cafe, etc.  Granted, the list is from a couple of years ago, but most of the info is still applicable.  Those places sell regular, non-holiday mochas, too, I would imagine!

So I just wanted to make sure you caught all of that!

About IASW Holiday, you can see from the photos that it is quite different than the normal IASW, and the exterior/facade of the ride is lit up in thousands of colored lights at night.  It's just gorgeous!  Plus, the songs that the dolls sing are Christmas songs, rather than just the regular old "It's a small world..."  The whole ride is transformed inside.  It's very colorful and detailed.  You can even catch a faint whiff of peppermint as you pass through a sort of 'candy factory' scene in the ride.  You also smell pine.

So absolutely, 100% yes, it is worth it to ride IASW Holiday!  Even if you have to go on it by yourself while the family waits, please go on it at least once!!!!

Haunted Mansion Holiday, too, is worth at least one ride!  There will probably be a Fast Pass for it so you can grab one of those.  Don't miss it!  I can't describe how much effort and detail Disney puts into their ride overlays!  Both IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday are truly major highlights of the holiday season and you would be short-changing yourselves if you didn't at least give them a try!

As for treats, you've got to try one of the wonderful gingerbread men cookies with mouse ears!  They are chewy and delicious!  Maybe grab some peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl if you like that sort of thing.  There's also peppermint fudge.  I mean you can get just a couple of small things like cookies and not break the bank or gain 10 pounds.

I know Main Street can get crowded, but if you've been following along with any of the photos we have been posting in this thread since last Monday (Main Street has been the theme of the week), you'll see that Main Street is beautiful (especially at night, with the wonderful holiday lights) and is a highlight of the season as well. Not only are the lights stunning after dark, but there are wonderful, whimsical window displays to see!

There is also snow that falls on Main Street every night, after fireworks!

Basically, if you are going to make a holiday trip to DLR, I don't want you to miss the key things like IASW Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday or the snow on Main Street!!!  These things are pivotal to DLR's Christmas celebration!


----------



## rentayenta

*Basically, if you are going to make a holiday trip to DLR, I don't want you to miss the key things like IASW Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday or the snow on Main Street!!! These things are pivotal to DLR's Christmas celebration!*



 Sherry's summary is spot on. Don't miss IASW holiday or HMH. Both are fabulous!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> *Basically, if you are going to make a holiday trip to DLR, I don't want you to miss the key things like IASW Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday or the snow on Main Street!!! These things are pivotal to DLR's Christmas celebration!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry's summary is spot on. Don't miss IASW holiday or HMH. Both are fabulous!



rentayenta - 

I was going to tease you (and then promptly forgot) when I posted those photos of the Main Street window displays over the last few days (can't recall if they are all on the last page or the page prior, because I broke them up into several posts).  I had intended to say that you will have to add another day to your 3-day trip (3 days?) *just* to see all the window displays...as if your 3 days are not already totally jam-packed with holiday merriment! 

Try telling that to your DH - tell him you need another day so you can examine the cute candy houses and pretty crystal trees in the Main Street windows!  I'm sure he will go for that! Won't he?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> rentayenta -
> 
> I was going to tease you (and then promptly forgot) when I posted those photos of the Main Street window displays over the last few days (can't recall if they are all on the last page or the page prior, because I broke them up into several posts).  I had intended to say that you will have to add another day to your 3-day trip (3 days?) *just* to see all the window displays...as if your 3 days are not already totally jam-packed with holiday merriment!
> 
> Try telling that to your DH - tell him you need another day so you can examine the cute candy houses and pretty crystal trees in the Main Street windows!  I'm sure he will go for that! Won't he?





 You're bad! I haven't given up hope for a 4th day. Just this morning he told me he broke his firefighter Mickey coffee cup on Saturday while at the fire station. Even his crew was devistated for him. He tld that's the one souvenir he _needs_ on this next trip. He's gettng warmer. 


I was just looking at my pics from Facebook from last early December and I have some Disneyland holiday pics. They aren't on this computer but I'm going to see if I can post them here without making you all suffer though the entire album.


----------



## rentayenta

I think you'll need to be logged into FB to see these. I know this isn't ideal but here goes:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

Not holiday but fabulous just the same:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater


----------



## HETRICKL

I will be visiting from the Saturday after Thanksgiving, leaving the following Saturday.

I'm trying to rough out some plans for shows/dining...

Since I don't think Fantasmic will be showing except the weekend, I have to pick that.

Would you do Fantasmic on the Saturday after Thanksgiving (2nd show) or the Sunday after Thanksgiving (1st show)?  Do you think there would be a big difference in crowds?

From there, I'll try to decide on doing the dessert reservation or not.

We won't do the parks on either day during the day, so tiredness is not a factor.

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

HETRICKL said:


> I will be visiting from the Saturday after Thanksgiving, leaving the following Saturday.
> 
> I'm trying to rough out some plans for shows/dining...
> 
> Since I don't think Fantasmic will be showing except the weekend, I have to pick that.
> 
> Would you do Fantasmic on the Saturday after Thanksgiving (2nd show) or the Sunday after Thanksgiving (1st show)?  Do you think there would be a big difference in crowds?
> 
> From there, I'll try to decide on doing the dessert reservation or not.
> 
> We won't do the parks on either day during the day, so tiredness is not a factor.
> 
> Thanks!



I think, if I were going to choose, I would probably go for Fantasmic on Sunday (first show).  I think there will likely be a considerable drop-off in crowds between Saturday and Sunday night.  Lots of folks will have returned home to get ready for work and school by Sunday afternoon.  Saturday, I think, will still be full of Thanksgiving weekend visitors.

I could be totally wrong in my guess, but that's my warped logic!  

Maybe some of our other DIS'ers will be able to weigh in, too?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I think, if I were going to choose, I would probably go for Fantasmic on Sunday (first show).  I think there will likely be a considerable drop-off in crowds between Saturday and Sunday night.  Lots of folks will have returned home to get ready for work and school by Sunday afternoon.  Saturday, I think, will still be full of Thanksgiving weekend visitors.
> 
> I could be totally wrong in my guess, but that's my warped logic!
> 
> Maybe some of our other DIS'ers will be able to weigh in, too?





This is my logic as well and the reason we are starting the Disneyland portion of our trip on the Sunday following Thanksgiving vs the Saturday. People have work and school Monday so I'm thinking Sunday night might be slower as least as far as the local crowd goes.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> I think you'll need to be logged into FB to see these. I know this isn't ideal but here goes:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> Not holiday but fabulous just the same:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96041077013.2098148.1117416286&type=1&theater



I just tried to view all your photos in Facebook, and I guess you must have the album(s) set at private?  Or maybe only certain folks can view them?  I couldn't view any of them.  I kept getting the "this album is unavailable" message.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I just tried to view all your photos in Facebook, and I guess you must have the album(s) set at private?  Or maybe only certain folks can view them?  I couldn't view any of them.  I kept getting the "this album is unavailable" message.





Hmmm....... I'll make it public.  BRB.


----------



## rentayenta

It's public.


----------



## socal wifey

Hi All!

 If I could be in love with a thread, this would be the one 

DH and I will be going Thursday,*December 22nd*!

I'm preparing for heavy crowds, but hoping it may be a little better than I'm expecting since it will be the first blackout date in December?


----------



## Sherry E

socal wifey said:


> Hi All!
> 
> If I could be in love with a thread, this would be the one
> 
> DH and I will be going Thursday,*December 22nd*!
> 
> I'm preparing for heavy crowds, but hoping it may be a little better than I'm expecting since it will be the first blackout date in December?



Hello there, socal wifey!  Welcome!  I'm so glad you enjoy the thread - we have a lot of great contributors here, and I'm starting to notice more and more new folks are joining us now...which is absolutely wonderful!  So, again, welcome welcome welcome!

If all AP levels except for Premium are blacked out as of/after the 22nd (I know the Deluxe AP's usually get blacked out right around that time in December, and then on through the New Year), technically it means that Disneyland is expecting very, very large crowds.  The AP's tend to be blocked during the busy times, and if it's a time when even Deluxe AP holders are blocked, then it will be really busy!

I know it would seem like it should be a time when crowds will dwindle because AP holders are blacked out, but considering that the weekend between Christmas and New Year's is blacked out to all but Premium AP holders and is still the busiest or second busiest week of the year, I think that it's more an issue of people getting off of work and school (vacationers and not really AP holders) who flock to the parks.

Is Thursday, December 22 going to be your only day in the parks?  Will you have more than one day?  If you have only one day, just go into it with the knowledge that it will be very busy - and plan plan plan!  Make sure you have a list of the priorities, and then have a back-up list of things to do in case it's too crowded to do the first list!  You will still have a wonderful time - I went on the weekend before Christmas for 3 years in a row and it was crowded, but fun - but if the crowds are heavy, it can be daunting.  So it's good to go into it with the expectation that it will be crowded - and then anything less than what you imagine will be a welcome relief!!

Overall, it's really the best time of year to go just for the sheer magic of it all, so even a crowded day is better than no day - it just requires a bit more preparation!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> It's public.



rentayenta - 

I was able to view them!  Were the window display photos from last year or another year?  One of them looked similar to something I saw, and the other didn't look like anything I'd seen.  I did miss a couple of window displays last year, so maybe it was among the ones I missed!

I think my favorite photo is the very last one - that particular scene/angle of IASW Holiday at night is just beautiful.  Everyone must experience it at least one time - even if someone is not an IASW fan, I think this version of it is worth at least one ride!



Remember, now that Main Street theme week is coming to an end, we have a new theme beginning tomorrow!  Theme Week #3!  I got a million of them!  Everyone will have to gather up their themed photos and start posting!  Stay tuned for the big reveal of the next theme!!  (I can't wait for the inevitable week in which I pick a theme that none of us have any photos of at all!  That will be a pretty sad theme week!!)


----------



## socal wifey

Sherry E said:


> Hello there, socal wifey!  Welcome!  I'm so glad you enjoy the thread - we have a lot of great contributors here, and I'm starting to notice more and more new folks are joining us now...which is absolutely wonderful!  So, again, welcome welcome welcome!
> 
> If all AP levels except for Premium are blacked out as of/after the 22nd (I know the Deluxe AP's usually get blacked out right around that time in December, and then on through the New Year), technically it means that Disneyland is expecting very, very large crowds.  The AP's tend to be blocked during the busy times, and if it's a time when even Deluxe AP holders are blocked, then it will be really busy!
> 
> I know it would seem like it should be a time when crowds will dwindle because AP holders are blacked out, but considering that the weekend between Christmas and New Year's is blacked out to all but Premium AP holders and is still the busiest or second busiest week of the year, I think that it's more an issue of people getting off of work and school (vacationers and not really AP holders) who flock to the parks.
> 
> Is Thursday, December 22 going to be your only day in the parks?  Will you have more than one day?  If you have only one day, just go into it with the knowledge that it will be very busy - and plan plan plan!  Make sure you have a list of the priorities, and then have a back-up list of things to do in case it's too crowded to do the first list!  You will still have a wonderful time - I went on the weekend before Christmas for 3 years in a row and it was crowded, but fun - but if the crowds are heavy, it can be daunting.  So it's good to go into it with the expectation that it will be crowded - and then anything less than what you imagine will be a welcome relief!!
> 
> Overall, it's really the best time of year to go just for the sheer magic of it all, so even a crowded day is better than no day - it just requires a bit more preparation!



Thank you so much for such a warm welcome and for all the info! This thread and this whole site has been such a wealth of information.  

 Well that makes sense, that if they AP's are blocked out that means they expect very high numbers in the park... which I've been trying to prepare for.

 It will just be a one day trip on the 22nd.  I have been making many lists on things to do, things to avoid, tips, etc.  My game plan isn't to go on every ride (since that just wouldn't happen), but to take our time and hit our favorite rides, have a nice lunch, shop, eat goodies, and just take in all the Disneyland Christmastime beauty.

 I do have two questions or anyone that may know, regarding shopping.  I've heard so many different theories, I'm not sure if I should do most of the shopping when they are opening or closing. I've heard to do your shopping first since the crowds will be less (most tend to shop before closing?). If we do that, would we store our purchases in a locker, or is there a package check in?    Also, if we buy balloons during the day and don't have a hotel to go back to, is there anyway we can store them somewhere... or do they sell balloons right up to closing time?


 Thanks again for all the insight


----------



## rentayenta

Please call me Jenny  They are all from last year. I couldn't begin to say what windows- I have zero STM- too much fun during my undergrad  


I'm looking forward to next week's theme. I have a few Disneyland albums I can make public to share. 


This is one of the best threads ever! 

I hope you do a holiday treat theme. 






Sherry E said:


> rentayenta -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to view them!  Were the window display photos from last year or another year?  One of them looked similar to something I saw, and the other didn't look like anything I'd seen.  I did miss a couple of window displays last year, so maybe it was among the ones I missed!
> 
> I think my favorite photo is the very last one - that particular scene/angle of IASW Holiday at night is just beautiful.  Everyone must experience it at least one time - even if someone is not an IASW fan, I think this version of it is worth at least one ride!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, now that Main Street theme week is coming to an end, we have a new theme beginning tomorrow!  Theme Week #3!  I got a million of them!  Everyone will have to gather up their themed photos and start posting!  Stay tuned for the big reveal of the next theme!!  (I can't wait for the inevitable week in which I pick a theme that none of us have any photos of at all!  That will be a pretty sad theme week!!)


----------



## Sherry E

I must confess - even though I told myself I wasn't going to, I have been watching a lot of 9/11 stuff on TV this weekend, including 'real time' footage of the events of that horrible, awful day as they happened, and stories about the heroes of Flight 93, etc.  I still cry when watching all of it now, as I did 10 years ago - except at the time, none of us around the country were sure of exactly what was happening, and now, of course, we know how the whole story 'ends,' and we know more about the personal stories of the victims and heroes.

But when I was watching these shows, I realized it never gets any easier to process - even 10 years later.  There is just no way to take it all in and stay...sane, I guess.  I have to turn it off after a while.

So.....it is an absolute joy and pleasure for me - and a great mood uplifter - to not only come to this thread and the Halloween thread and see what's new, or just to the DIS in general to chat with everyone!




socal wifey said:


> Thank you so much for such a warm welcome and for all the info! This thread and this whole site has been such a wealth of information.
> 
> Well that makes sense, that if they AP's are blocked out that means they expect very high numbers in the park... which I've been trying to prepare for.
> 
> It will just be a one day trip on the 22nd.  I have been making many lists on things to do, things to avoid, tips, etc.  My game plan isn't to go on every ride (since that just wouldn't happen), but to take our time and hit our favorite rides, have a nice lunch, shop, eat goodies, and just take in all the Disneyland Christmastime beauty.
> 
> I do have two questions or anyone that may know, regarding shopping.  I've heard so many different theories, I'm not sure if I should do most of the shopping when they are opening or closing. I've heard to do your shopping first since the crowds will be less (most tend to shop before closing?). If we do that, would we store our purchases in a locker, or is there a package check in?    Also, if we buy balloons during the day and don't have a hotel to go back to, is there anyway we can store them somewhere... or do they sell balloons right up to closing time?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the insight




You're very welcome!

Great questions about the shopping!  

Hmmm...yes, tons of people do seem to pile into the shops on Main Street at night - not sure about the other shops around the parks.  But the only problem I have with shopping in the morning for you, specifically, is that you will have only one day at DLR.  If you spend your morning shopping, the line for things like IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday will build quickly.  I tend to think that the morning might be the best time to get on some of the rides you like, and to see some things around the parks before the crowds build, and save the shopping for the evening.

But I don't know - others here might have a different view of that and how you should handle the shopping?

As far as I know, you can either have your purchases sent to the Newsstand in DL, or bring them there yourself, and they will hold them until you leave.  That's one way to avoid the lofty locker charge.  I would have to assume that you could leave a balloon at the Newsstand as well?  But I've seen some balloons sold at night in the past.  

However, if you have jackets or anything else 'extra,' you may want to just go ahead and get a locker.  I've used a locker a couple of times before.  It gets the job done!





rentayenta said:


> Please call me Jenny  They are all from last year. I couldn't begin to say what windows- I have zero STM- too much fun during my undergrad
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to next week's theme. I have a few Disneyland albums I can make public to share.
> 
> 
> This is one of the best threads ever!
> 
> I hope you do a holiday treat theme.



I've seen Callie calling you Jenny here and there, but I wasn't sure if it was a green light for everyone to call you that!  Some folks seem to be okay with certain people calling them by their names, and not okay if other people do it.

Oh, I just _might_ have a holiday treat theme planned for the upcoming weeks (not tomorrow's theme, though)!  I pretty much mapped it all out, which theme was going to fall on which Monday, all the way until the season begins on 11/14...and then I starting switching themes around and rearranging them!  Tomorrow's theme was originally scheduled for a different week!  Let's just say, there are lots of themes to go around - and in a couple of cases I will be doubling up and doing a sort of 2-for-1 theme week!  There's no shortage of themes - the whole subject of DLR at Christmas time gives us a wealth of material!


----------



## socal wifey

Sherry E said:


> I must confess - even though I told myself I wasn't going to, I have been watching a lot of 9/11 stuff on TV this weekend, including 'real time' footage of the events of that horrible, awful day as they happened, and stories about the heroes of Flight 93, etc.  I still cry when watching all of it now, as I did 10 years ago - except at the time, none of us around the country were sure of exactly what was happening, and now, of course, we know how the whole story 'ends,' and we know more about the personal stories of the victims and heroes.
> 
> But when I was watching these shows, I realized it never gets any easier to process - even 10 years later.  There is just no way to take it all in and stay...sane, I guess.  I have to turn it off after a while.
> 
> So.....it is an absolute joy and pleasure for me - and a great mood uplifter - to not only come to this thread and the Halloween thread and see what's new, or just to the DIS in general to chat with everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> Great questions about the shopping!
> 
> Hmmm...yes, tons of people do seem to pile into the shops on Main Street at night - not sure about the other shops around the parks.  But the only problem I have with shopping in the morning for you, specifically, is that you will have only one day at DLR.  If you spend your morning shopping, the line for things like IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday will build quickly.  I tend to think that the morning might be the best time to get on some of the rides you like, and to see some things around the parks before the crowds build, and save the shopping for the evening.
> 
> But I don't know - others here might have a different view of that and how you should handle the shopping?
> 
> As far as I know, you can either have your purchases sent to the Newsstand in DL, or bring them there yourself, and they will hold them until you leave.  That's one way to avoid the lofty locker charge.  I would have to assume that you could leave a balloon at the Newsstand as well?  But I've seen some balloons sold at night in the past.
> 
> However, if you have jackets or anything else 'extra,' you may want to just go ahead and get a locker.  I've used a locker a couple of times before.  It gets the job done!




 Yes, I totally agree. I also told myself to not watch all the specials this weekend but I have watched some and always find myself crying.  I lost my very close, dear cousin, KIA in Iraq, and I tend to link the two events together. It never gets any easier.  Which is why I try to keep busy, and these boards are helping me out with that!  


 Thanks a million for helping me out, I really do appreciate it!   You're completely right about the lines getting longer after opening. I didn't really factor that in before, great point!   

 Getting a locker would probably be best no matter what we end up buying, it'll be good to store snacks, water, and other essentials.  That's great to know about the newsstand holding purchases, that will help out if we can't stuff something in a locker 

 Well I am definitely looking forward to the countdown, and being glued to this thread and the whole forum!  Again, thank you


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I totally understand. DH is a firefighter and we have been watching and talking a ton about 9/11. We always do. I cry every year. As our children have gotten older, we've become a little descript with the details of DH's job, and they are understandng their father is an everyday hero. 9/11 was so monumental.






I was thinking about how many themes you could come up with.  I won't guess but I'm excited.


----------



## 2prettyprincesses

Thanks for the info!! I'll try and force the fam to go on HM and IASW!! I've been looking at all the photos and getting even more excited!! Can't wait till the next photo theme!

I do have a couple more questions though ( I told you I'll be coming up with more ) is the Santa line long?? If so, which is the least crowded. Like I said, I have two teens so I dont want to intrude on the little ones. Also does anyone know if they are going to still have the Phineas and Ferb parade during holiday season. I checked DCAs calendar but it won't allow me past Oct. Hoping one of you are in the know!!


----------



## kaffinito

Sherry E said:


> [/CENTER]



Sherry E - Your photos are lovely! 

I want to eat the cake and buy the Ghosts.


----------



## dwheatl

I just found this thread, and haven't had time to read it all. Wanted to throw in a couple of Main St. photos before the theme changes. We're planning on going Mon.-Wed. before Thanksgiving.

















Hope shots of the castle from Main St. aren't considered "cheating." Can't wait to go back and read everyone else's plans.


----------



## Scribble Kitty

I went last year for Christmas and had the most wonderful time! It was only the second time I had been to Disneyland, the first time being over 13 years ago. Now I've got another Christmas trip planned for November 17-19 at the Paradise Pier and I can't wait! 

I was so excited last year, I didn't take many pictures. But I love looking through these ones.


----------



## lori123

ukstitch said:


> I had one last year and they're very similar (if not identical) to the ones shown here.



Thanks!!


----------



## jacs1234

2prettyprincesses said:


> Thanks for the info!! I'll try and force the fam to go on HM and IASW!! I've been looking at all the photos and getting even more excited!! Can't wait till the next photo theme!
> 
> I do have a couple more questions though ( I told you I'll be coming up with more ) is the Santa line long?? If so, which is the least crowded. Like I said, I have two teens so I dont want to intrude on the little ones. Also does anyone know if they are going to still have the Phineas and Ferb parade during holiday season. I checked DCAs calendar but it won't allow me past Oct. Hoping one of you are in the know!!



We walked right up to the Santa at DCA on the way to toystory mania.  No one was in line.


----------



## Sherry E

*I wanted to reply to the latest posts that came in last night, but I don't want to leave you in suspense about this week's theme any longer!!
*

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 63 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment begins on Monday, 11/14!!  We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up two weeks ago.  Last week's theme was the small town Americana charm of Main Street .  There are many more themes to come over the next 2 months.   It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.


So, that said....drum roll please..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......NEW ORLEANS SQUARE!!!*​



*If you have been to Disneyland Resort in November January, you know that New Orleans Square is not only one of the most unique areas of Disneyland, but also has some of the most stunning decorations.  While some of the décor has been scaled back a bit in the last year, this musical, mercurial and almost mystical land embodies revelry and celebration  two things that are also synonymous with the holiday season!

From the mysterious Mardi Gras-inspired masks which adorn lampposts around Disneylands version of The Crescent City, to the playful jesters hiding in the shadows, to the colorful beads strewn about on shop signs and balconies, Christmas is delivered with a bit of Southern spice and exquisite beauty.*





*Please feel free to post your New Orleans Square photos this week!  I am mainly focusing on the parts of New Orleans Square that do not involve Jack Skellington and his crew for the time being.

I will add a disclaimer  you are welcome to include Haunted Mansion Holiday photos if you would like to.BUTI will say that I have a separate theme week set aside for Haunted Mansion Holiday coming up in the future, and that will require photos.  So its up to you  post your HMH photos now, post them later, or post other photos of NOS that are separate from HMH.  Its your call!!

So lets take a little stroll through the Disney-fied version of the Big Easy, shall we?  And stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, September 19!!*



















































































A crescent-shaped Santa, in keeping with the "Crescent City" nickname for New Orleans:





















































































​



*I'll be back with more photos from New Orleans Square and some replies to DIS'ers' posts a tad later!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Finally it's NOS this time. Just like you said Sherry that NOS Holiday decorations was toned down a little bit last year due to the light canopies. I hope NOS will get its light canopies back up. But its highly likely it will be the same like last year. For the people who don't know about NOS light canopies in the past, it had strings of lights across the alley and it was bright. Last year, they didn't add them and made it more a little bit darker.

Here are my pics from NOS during the Holiday season.

NOS with the Light canopies from a few years ago















Last year NOS without the light canopies










Other pics around NOS




















Court of Angels


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## DisneyIsMagical

the NOS Christmas photos.  I decorate at home with vivid (usually non-traditional) Christmas colors, so that's why I love NOS decorated for Christmas.  I really love the lighted swags above the street and the swags on the balconies.  I never really noticed *all* of the different masks.  Those will definitely be on the "take photo list"!  I may have some pics to add, I know I have a great shot of the decorated entrance to "Le Baton Rouge".  I will have to post them tonight.


----------



## spacemermaid

GORGEOUS pictures!  Thanks for sharing!

I hope they bring back the light swags this year.


----------



## rentayenta

Holy wow! Amazing pics everyone. 

Great theme Sherry.


----------



## socal wifey

Beautiful!  NOS is my favorite area and then add decorations, and I swoon over it! Especially the Court of Angels


----------



## dwheatl

Well, time flies. I believe these pictures are from Dec. 2006.








I thought I had more, but who knows where?
Anyway, love ALL of the NOS photos. Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

socal wifey said:


> Yes, I totally agree. I also told myself to not watch all the specials this weekend but I have watched some and always find myself crying.  I lost my very close, dear cousin, KIA in Iraq, and I tend to link the two events together. It never gets any easier.  Which is why I try to keep busy, and these boards are helping me out with that!
> 
> 
> Thanks a million for helping me out, I really do appreciate it!   You're completely right about the lines getting longer after opening. I didn't really factor that in before, great point!
> 
> Getting a locker would probably be best no matter what we end up buying, it'll be good to store snacks, water, and other essentials.  That's great to know about the newsstand holding purchases, that will help out if we can't stuff something in a locker
> 
> Well I am definitely looking forward to the countdown, and being glued to this thread and the whole forum!  Again, thank you



socal wifey - 

I can imagine that whenever 9/11 rolls around, it's painful enough to remember that day on its own...but then to have it remind you of your cousin in Iraq on top of that is just too much to bear!

This forum is a great place to come and escape!

You're welcome - I don't know if I helped much in suggesting that shopping in the morning could be a bad idea, but it was the first scenario that came to my mind.  Even though you won't be planning on hitting all of the rides in the park(s), it would be good to get to the ones you do like before the lines get too hideous, and I think morning would probably be best for that.

Although, if, for whatever reason, it ends up being too crowded in the parks mid-day, maybe you can use that time to do some shopping wherever you are at that moment!

I think the locker might be the best all-purpose idea for holding your personal items as well as possible purchases (the Newsstand will only hold purchases, not personal things like jackets, etc.), but at least you have a couple of options.




rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I totally understand. DH is a firefighter and we have been watching and talking a ton about 9/11. We always do. I cry every year. As our children have gotten older, we've become a little descript with the details of DH's job, and they are understandng their father is an everyday hero. 9/11 was so monumental.
> 
> I was thinking about how many themes you could come up with.  I won't guess but I'm excited.




Jenny -

I did enjoy re-watching the "Concert for New York" yesterday.  Even though the actual 9/11 footage and coverage is hard to watch, the concert is one uplifting, positive thing to come out of such a horrible day.  

Your husband is definitely an everyday hero!  That's not a job for just anyone - you have to be a special type of person to do that!

I have about 9 more themes (and theme weeks) to come.  They are pretty much all lined up (and as I said, some weeks will kind of be a 2-for-1 theme), so unless I suddenly think of a better theme to replace one of the ones I have planned, all I have to do is post the Monday countdown and some of my own photos to get the theme rolling, and it should be smooth sailing.

It takes a while to get it all together because I write up the little descriptions and intros to the themes/photos (meaning I don't copy and paste - plagiarize - the text from any other source), and sometimes I am in the middle of typing out what I want to convey....and then swiftly get writer's block!  So I may have the photos chosen to kick off a theme week well in advance, but nothing gets rolling until I get my intro finished!




2prettyprincesses said:


> Thanks for the info!! I'll try and force the fam to go on HM and IASW!! I've been looking at all the photos and getting even more excited!! Can't wait till the next photo theme!
> 
> I do have a couple more questions though ( I told you I'll be coming up with more ) is the Santa line long?? If so, which is the least crowded. Like I said, I have two teens so I dont want to intrude on the little ones. Also does anyone know if they are going to still have the Phineas and Ferb parade during holiday season. I checked DCAs calendar but it won't allow me past Oct. Hoping one of you are in the know!!



2prettyprincesses -

I _think_ the exteriors/facades of HMH and IASW Holiday alone will intrigue your family enough to make them want to at least try them.  Both attractions are very eye-catching in person, especially IASW Holiday at night.  They may only be willing to go on each ride one time, but at least you'll get to do it once!

Keep the questions coming!  We love 'em!

The Phineas and Ferb thing is totally new, so I'm not sure how it's going to be handled when the holiday season starts.  I'm sure it will probably still be running in some capacity.

If you are at Disneyland Resort past Thanksgiving, you will find Santa in 5 places.  So if the line is super long in one place, you can maybe try a different location and get a shorter line.

As jacs1234 mentioned, one Santa is in California Adventure, in the Paradise Pier area.

Another Santa is at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland, and I have seen long lines for that one.

The other 3 Santa photos spots are at the 3 Disney hotels.  Santa appears in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby by the huge Christmas tree every evening, like somewhere between 6 p.m. and 8 p.m.-ish (that may not be the exact time frame, but it's around then).  The GCH lobby is a great place to go to enjoy the holiday atmosphere.

The Santa at the Paradise Pier Hotel (they have a really cool tree that glows in blue-green lights) usually appears in the morning, and I have rarely seen more than one or two people waiting for him!  In fact, the Paradise Pier Hotel Santa might be your best bet for a short wait!

The Santa at the Disneyland Hotel seems to appear in the late afternoon.  His photo set-up is a bit more detailed and elaborate, but the one at the GCH is more elegant.




kaffinito said:


> Sherry E - Your photos are lovely!
> 
> I want to eat the cake and buy the Ghosts.




kaffinito -

Thank you so much for the nice compliment!  I really appreciate it.  I know what you mean - some of those window display goodies and souvenirs look so enticing!  I want to buy the 2 candy houses but they are not for sale!






dwheatl said:


> I just found this thread, and haven't had time to read it all. Wanted to throw in a couple of Main St. photos before the theme changes. We're planning on going Mon.-Wed. before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Hope shots of the castle from Main St. aren't considered "cheating." Can't wait to go back and read everyone else's plans.




dwheatl -

I'm very glad you've joined us here!  Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos - and no, it's not cheating to post the Castle photos if you want to post them!  The theme weeks are only something to kind of keep us all excited to countdown to the season and to share details around the parks, but you are welcome and encouraged to share any other photos you have at any time!





Scribble Kitty said:


> I went last year for Christmas and had the most wonderful time! It was only the second time I had been to Disneyland, the first time being over 13 years ago. Now I've got another Christmas trip planned for November 17-19 at the Paradise Pier and I can't wait!
> 
> I was so excited last year, I didn't take many pictures. But I love looking through these ones.



Scribble Kitty -

I am so glad you've joined us too!  I'm excited that so many new people (not new to the DIS, but new to this thread) are now hopping aboard the Superthread!

So you went to DLR for the holidays last year and fell in love with it?  I assume so, since you've got the November trip coming up this year!  It is hard to visit DLR during the holiday season and not want to go again the next year, and the year after that, and the year after that!  It is addictive!

I love the Paradise Pier!  I don't think they will have their beautiful tree up by the time you get there (it doesn't go up until Thanksgiving, I think), unfortunately, but I actually like the PPH tree better than the trees at the Disneyland Hotel.  It glows in blue and green - not the typical red/green color scheme.





mvf-m11c said:


> Finally it's NOS this time. Just like you said Sherry that NOS Holiday decorations was toned down a little bit last year due to the light canopies. I hope NOS will get its light canopies back up. But its highly likely it will be the same like last year. For the people who don't know about NOS light canopies in the past, it had strings of lights across the alley and it was bright. Last year, they didn't add them and made it more a little bit darker.



Bret -

I thought of you when I decided to go with the NOS theme for this week.  I figured that even if, for some reason, no one had any other photos to share from NOS, I knew that you had some!  So we would all at least get to enjoy your wonderful pictures for the week, even if no one else came up with anything!

I'm a big fan of your photos, as you know, and I was also a big fan of that missing light canopy!  Oh, how I miss it - it added so much light and atmosphere to the area!  I wish DLR would bring it back but I don't think they ever will.  Really, if they brought back the light canopy I don't think it would clash with the masks and all that - if anything, it would just make NOS glow even brighter!

I've got 9 more themes to come in the weeks leading up to 11/14, so stay tuned and keep those photos handy!





Elk Grove Chris said:


> ..



Elk Grove Chris -

Your photos are absolutely stunning!  The Main Street, etc., pictures you shared last week were great, of course, but these New Orleans Square photos are truly special.  The mask photos, in particular, have so much depth.  The composition is just fantastic!

I look forward to whatever else you share in this thread for the upcoming theme weeks!


----------



## HETRICKL

Are all the characters you meet in the parks dressed in Christmas costumes?  If not, are certain ones always dressed for Christmas?

Also, if you do character meals during the season, do the characters their regular costumes or Christmas?

Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

HETRICKL said:


> Are all the characters you meet in the parks dressed in Christmas costumes?  If not, are certain ones always dressed for Christmas?
> 
> Also, if you do character meals during the season, do the characters their regular costumes or Christmas?
> 
> Thanks.



HETRICKL - 

The characters at Goofy's Kitchen used to dress in holiday garb years ago.  I know they no longer do that at breakfast, so unless they dress in holiday sweaters, etc., for dinner, then I think you can rule out Goofy's for that particular thing.

However, I am pretty sure that I've seen photos of some of the characters at Minnie & Friends wearing assorted Christmas sweaters or scarves.  I don't know if it's a yearly thing, but I know I've seen photos so it has happened at least once.

The characters at the Critter Breakfast do not wear any holiday attire!

Not all of the characters are dressed in holiday clothes.  You will find some characters here and there who are dressed regularly, especially in California Adventure.

The characters you will find on Main Street are generally wearing "winter sweaters" or scarves during the Christmas season.

If you head to ToonTown, you may find a few characters here and there in holiday gear.

In Critter Country, Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore usually wear Santa hats or winter scarves of some kind at their photo spot.


----------



## Scribble Kitty

Sherry E said:


> Scribble Kitty -
> 
> I am so glad you've joined us too!  I'm excited that so many new people (not new to the DIS, but new to this thread) are now hopping aboard the Superthread!
> 
> So you went to DLR for the holidays last year and fell in love with it?  I assume so, since you've got the November trip coming up this year!  It is hard to visit DLR during the holiday season and not want to go again the next year, and the year after that, and the year after that!  It is addictive!
> 
> I love the Paradise Pier!  I don't think they will have their beautiful tree up by the time you get there (it doesn't go up until Thanksgiving, I think), unfortunately, but I actually like the PPH tree better than the trees at the Disneyland Hotel.  It glows in blue and green - not the typical red/green color scheme.


Thanks for the welcome! I absolutely fell in love with Disneyland. For the longest time I kept telling myself I wanted to go, but never thought I could actually do it. Last year I finally pushed myself and booked the whole thing, because nothing is going to get done for you if you don't put in any effort. 

Anyways, I stayed at the Paradise Pier last year and had a blast. I took video of the tree, but no pictures.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpAQMU_FqLE

All the details just blew me away! It wasn't something I really paid attention to when I went as a child, but once you enter the turnstile it's just... magic.


----------



## wdwmickey

Oh my goodness--I the NOS photos!!!!  My favorite place in all of Disneyland at Christmas time!


----------



## jacs1234

My only NOS pic on flickr.





Is was dissappointing without the lights last year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I thought of you when I decided to go with the NOS theme for this week.  I figured that even if, for some reason, no one had any other photos to share from NOS, I knew that you had some!  So we would all at least get to enjoy your wonderful pictures for the week, even if no one else came up with anything!
> 
> I'm a big fan of your photos, as you know, and I was also a big fan of that missing light canopy!  Oh, how I miss it - it added so much light and atmosphere to the area!  I wish DLR would bring it back but I don't think they ever will.  Really, if they brought back the light canopy I don't think it would clash with the masks and all that - if anything, it would just make NOS glow even brighter!
> 
> I've got 9 more themes to come in the weeks leading up to 11/14, so stay tuned and keep those photos handy!



Thank you Sherry. I love NOS during the Holiday season. I will be going picture crazy at NOS this year since I didn't get a lot of pictures of the masks. There were quite a number of DISers that have pictures of NOS and they are all nice to look at. 

I missed the light up alley with the light canopy. It just made NOS even more dark last year then in the past. But the neon ornaments on the railings above the 2nd floor made it a little bit more interesting. But it wasn't the same. 

Definitely, I will be ready next week. Can't wait to see more other pictures from the other DISers.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sherry E said:


> socal wifey -
> 
> Elk Grove Chris -
> 
> Your photos are absolutely stunning!  The Main Street, etc., pictures you shared last week were great, of course, but these New Orleans Square photos are truly special.  The mask photos, in particular, have so much depth.  The composition is just fantastic!
> 
> I look forward to whatever else you share in this thread for the upcoming theme weeks!



Thank you and thanks for this great thread. We love this time of year in the parks.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

These aren't professional by any means, but you'll get the idea of how NOS looks at Christmas time.  My favorite part of the park!!  Please take into account these were taken 11/08.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

AHHHH!!!!!  I'm so excited to be joining in!!! 

DH and I did our first DL trip a couple weeks ago (for the half marathon) and we absolutely fell in love with the parks!    We have been to WDW many times and weren't expecting to like DL as much as we did.... but it's now a new obsession!  We left our 13 month old son at home for our last trip, and all we've been able to talk about is bringing him to DL to experience it.  Well, Alaska Airlines flights for early December dropped to $84 each way, today....

We're going December 3-6 (Saturday to Tuesday) and I am so excited!!!  We visited Disneyland Paris at Christmas 5 years ago and it was our most magical trip out of all of them, so I'm so excited to see my new favorite parks during the holidays.  

Just had to share my happy dance.  I'm loving all the pictures on this thread - I can't wait to see the decorations for myself!  Now I just need to pick a hotel...


----------



## Sherry E

*Vanessa -*

Yay!  You dug up some photos to share with us!  Thank you so much!  They're just lovely, and it further reminds me of the long lost light canopy that disappeared from NOS as of last year. Even though NOS is still beautiful, it's slightly different than it used to be.  It just doesn't 'glow' as much at night as it used to when the light canopies were in place.


​


*Sarah -* 

Welcome!  I am so glad you've joined us here, and I am so glad you have your very first DLR holiday trip in the works!

This little thread is just really starting to pick up some steam (over the last couple of weeks or so), as people get into the details of their holiday trip planning.  Stay tuned - there will be a new photo "theme" each week as we count down to the start date of the season (11/14).  Two weeks ago we did Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  Last week we did all aspects of Main Street (the tree, window displays, decorations, etc.).  This week, of course, is New Orleans Square.  On Monday I will announce the next theme!

In the meantime, if you haven't had time to do so already, be sure to check out Page 1 of this thread - Post #1 (intro w/ thumbnails), Post #2 (photo Table of Contents) and Post #3 (all kinds of good info and links on every aspect of the season you could imagine) - to really get a good idea of what treats await you at DLR this Christmas!!

Your trip and my trip will overlap a bit - I will be at DLR until 12/5!  I want to try to catch the Candlelight Processional if at all possible (if I can nab a seat).

You are so lucky to have experienced Disneyland Paris at Christmas time - that must have been truly enchanting and exquisite!  Plus, I assume you've done WDW during the holidays many times - that is on my Disney bucket list of things to do while I am still young enough to enjoy them!  I simply must visit WDW during the holiday season at least once in my life!

I only wish our California Adventure were not in a state of limbo right now, as all the construction is in full swing.  Even though Disneyland park, the 3 Disney hotels and Downtown Disney will offer you plenty of holiday merriment and cheer, it's always better when California Adventure can get into the swing of the holidays too, but it's tough while this construction is happening!


----------



## socal wifey

I am loving your theme idea!  These photos are just awesome 
I wonder if light canopy in NOS is gone for good, or will be back....


I just got into a double digit countdown.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

You know what's funny...I didn't take any pics in NOS at night, probably because my p & s camera doesn't take even "decent" nightime shots.  I do hope the "light canopies" come back this year though...they were just gorgeous!

For the camera guru's out there, I will be taking my new p & s camera and my iphone 3gs, it seems like my iphone takes better shots at night, is that because it doesn't have a flash?  Check out this WoD pic I took with my phone...





Maybe I'll stick to taking nightime shots with my phone instead...

P.S. Sherry, I did upload a few other decent DLR/DCA Christmas photos to Photobucket, so they are ready and waiting until the right theme pops up!!


----------



## ukstitch

DisneyIsMagical said:


> For the camera guru's out there, I will be taking my new p & s camera and my iphone 3gs, it seems like my iphone takes better shots at night, is that because it doesn't have a flash?



Hope this makes sense - I've tried to keep it fairly simple, but there's so many different things you could change to hopefully improve what your point and shoot takes 


The quality of night photos depends on a few things:

- The size of the "hole" behind the camera lens (aperture)
- how long you leave the shutter open for when taking the picture (shutter speed)
- how sensitive the camera sensor (the bit that actually takes the picture) is set to be to any light (ISO)
- the size and quality of the camera sensor (bigger sensor = better night pictures)
- anything "special" that the camera does to pictures once it's taken them

the top 3 of these can often be changed on a point and shoot - if you haven't got manual controls (usually labelled something like P,A,S,M on the wheel / menu of the camera) then you've probably got a night mode buried somewhere.

The best bet is to have a play with the camera and see what you can get - it took me ages to work out how to get reasonable night pictures, then I discovered the ISO setting and suddenly they were coming out much better - my point and shoot just couldn't get it right by itself, so i had to manually tell it to use a higher ISO number.

The iPhone on the other hand is completely automated and has been optimised to take good night pictures to make things easy.

Having said all that - if you've got the flash on in a big area like downtown disney then it may well cause the pictures to come out darker because the camera assumes it will get a lot of light from the flash and so sets itself up for that. But - in a big area, the flash gets "lost" and the camera can't use it, so you end up with really dark photos. So - if you can turn the flash off on your point and shoot, that should also help things as it will adjust its settings to cope.


----------



## kmv1217

Question!!!

I am going on December 1-4 to celebrate my birthday with my boyfriend. What are some nice romantic things to do around DL for Christmas and birthday combined? I am a big fairytale kind of person and sucker for romance. I want it to be a nice calming trip. I know the candle light thing is the 3rd but we plan on seeing WOC that night instead so we beat the crowds. Im looking to take the trip nice and slow and truly enjoy Disney. Any romantic or fun suggestions for my birthday and christmas combined?

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

kmv1217 said:


> Question!!!
> 
> I am going on December 1-4 to celebrate my birthday with my boyfriend. What are some nice romantic things to do around DL for Christmas and birthday combined? I am a big fairytale kind of person and sucker for romance. I want it to be a nice calming trip. I know the candle light thing is the 3rd but we plan on seeing WOC that night instead so we beat the crowds. Im looking to take the trip nice and slow and truly enjoy Disney. Any romantic or fun suggestions for my birthday and christmas combined?
> 
> Thanks!



Good question!  I hope some of our DIS'ers can come up with a few great ideas for you.

I don't know if this would necessarily be considered a romantic thing to do but it's certainly a Christmasy thing to do - you might want to mosey over to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby in the evening, grab a beverage from the Hearthstone Lounge, and either sit by the fire or curl up on one of the comfy chairs/sofas in the lobby, by the giant tree.  It's a really festive atmosphere, and it's free!  

Santa and a PhotoPass photographer hold court on one side of the GCH tree.  When Santa takes a break, at some point Dickens carolers come in to sing and take requests on the other side of the tree.  When the carolers are not performing, there is a pianist and a guitarist who trade off playing holiday favorites to keep the ambiance going.

Also, I don't know if you and your boyfriend are foodies and fond of fine dining, but people love, love, love the Napa Rose restaurant in the GCH.  Maybe you could eat there as a special occasion kind of thing.


----------



## kmv1217

Sherry E said:


> Good question!  I hope some of our DIS'ers can come up with a few great ideas for you.
> 
> I don't know if this would necessarily be considered a romantic thing to do but it's certainly a Christmasy thing to do - you might want to mosey over to the Grand Californian Hotel lobby in the evening, grab a beverage from the Hearthstone Lounge, and either sit by the fire or curl up on one of the comfy chairs/sofas in the lobby, by the giant tree.  It's a really festive atmosphere, and it's free!
> 
> Santa and a PhotoPass photographer hold court on one side of the GCH tree.  When Santa takes a break, at some point Dickens carolers come in to sing and take requests on the other side of the tree.  When the carolers are not performing, there is a pianist and a guitarist who trade off playing holiday favorites to keep the ambiance going.
> 
> Also, I don't know if you and your boyfriend are foodies and fond of fine dining, but people love, love, love the Napa Rose restaurant in the GCH.  Maybe you could eat there as a special occasion kind of thing.



The fireplace sounds very romantic. I like that idea. After some WOC just enjoy some relaxing fire. haha. 

Im not a big santa fan, but I love carolers. 
I am a foodie. I went to culinary school. The first night we are going to go to the Blue Bayou. I always wanted to eat there and I heard it is delicious. Dinner wasnt planned though for the second day, so maybe some Napa Rose would be good. Im not old enough to drink yet but Im sure it will still be great without wine.


----------



## rentayenta

kmv1217 said:


> Question!!!
> 
> I am going on December 1-4 to celebrate my birthday with my boyfriend. What are some nice romantic things to do around DL for Christmas and birthday combined? I am a big fairytale kind of person and sucker for romance. I want it to be a nice calming trip. I know the candle light thing is the 3rd but we plan on seeing WOC that night instead so we beat the crowds. Im looking to take the trip nice and slow and truly enjoy Disney. Any romantic or fun suggestions for my birthday and christmas combined?
> 
> Thanks!





Disneyland at night is so romantic. My idea is similar to Sherry's but I thought about grabbing a warm drink, with or without booze, and curling up next to the fireplace in the lobby area. The Christmas Tree is amazing. 

Another vote for the Napa Rose. If you are wanting a less expensive meal but still romantic/cool and in DTD, we like the UVA bar.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

Sherry E said:


> *Sarah -*
> 
> Welcome!  I am so glad you've joined us here, and I am so glad you have your very first DLR holiday trip in the works!
> 
> This little thread is just really starting to pick up some steam (over the last couple of weeks or so), as people get into the details of their holiday trip planning.  Stay tuned - there will be a new photo "theme" each week as we count down to the start date of the season (11/14).  Two weeks ago we did Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  Last week we did all aspects of Main Street (the tree, window displays, decorations, etc.).  This week, of course, is New Orleans Square.  On Monday I will announce the next theme!
> 
> In the meantime, if you haven't had time to do so already, be sure to check out Page 1 of this thread - Post #1 (intro w/ thumbnails), Post #2 (photo Table of Contents) and Post #3 (all kinds of good info and links on every aspect of the season you could imagine) - to really get a good idea of what treats await you at DLR this Christmas!!
> 
> Your trip and my trip will overlap a bit - I will be at DLR until 12/5!  I want to try to catch the Candlelight Processional if at all possible (if I can nab a seat).



Thanks for the welcome!  

Our only real plan for the trip is to take everything at a toddler pace... we learned our lesson taking our son to WDW when he was 5 months old.  The trip must revolve around what he wants to do!    But I'm guessing he won't be much into standing in line, so we'll probably spend a lot of time wandering around checking out the pretty lights and shiny decorations!


----------



## kmv1217

rentayenta said:


> Disneyland at night is so romantic. Sherry grabbed my idea but I thought about grabbing a warm drink, with or without booze, and curling up next to the fireplace in the lobby area. The Christmas Tree is amazing.
> 
> Another vote for the Napa Rose. If you are wanting a less expensive meal but still romantic and in DTD, we like the UVA bar.



Maybe I should bring a warm blanket with us so we can curl up together. That sounds amazing. 

The first night we arrive is thursday and I was trying to figure out what to do for Dinner. So I think I might go for the Uva bar. What kind of food is it? Is it loud or quiet?

Friday is Disneyland and the Blue Bayou for dinner. Saturday is DCA and park hopping, then WOC and maybe Napa rose for dinner and some snuggling by a tree together. So it is free to go and be by the fire? How cold does it get? Do non resort guests do this a lot?

sorry for all the questions. Im a planner. I like to plan things out and make them perfect.


----------



## tractorchick

I just booked our trip for Dec. 4th through Dec. 9th....SO EXCITED!!!  My question is on Dec. 4th will it be incredibly busy since it will be a candlelight processional day? Also, are the rides going during the processional?  My family is not to interested in watching and wanted to ride the rides instead. Thanks!


----------



## TroyFamily

I am almost in tears.
We planned to be at the Resort Nov 15-17 (Tues thru Thurs) to celebrate both my daughter's 3rd birthday, and the holidays at Disney.
As she is a big princess fan, we were hoping to see the Princess Coronation and Storytelling for the first time.
But I just read in this post that they will only be having those shows Friday thru Sunday.
My husband is not a big fan of crowds, thus why we planned the mid-week trip.
Any suggestions on how to make it work for all of us?


----------



## KrazyForTheMouse

We will be there November 26 through December 2. I am beyond excited to go!  Its been a couple of years since we have been able to enjoy the Christmas time celebrations so my wife and I are really looking forward to it. To make it even more special we are not telling the kids we are going  just let them see the signs as we approach the park. But wait it gets better, we are all getting premium passes  .


----------



## Niebz

I've been lurking for awhile now and decided to introduce myself!  I've been to Disneyland and WDW many times (and annual passholders at both) but never at Christmas so we are sooo excited for this trip.  We're coming from Canada and have the Disneyland hotel booked from November 30-Dec13.  I have a 1-year-old and a 3-year-old.  I love Christmas and Disney so this trip will be like a dream come true for us - a nice long leisurely trip to take it all in.  

I do have one question.  Can anyone explain in further detail the Candlelight Processional?  From what I understand it brings huge crowds but that doesn't really bother me considering we'll have lots of days to see everything else.  Is there any way to guarantee a seat (even showing up really early?). Where does it take place? 

Thank's everyone.  BTW I love the thread and all the pictures!


----------



## dwheatl

TroyFamily said:


> I am almost in tears.
> We planned to be at the Resort Nov 15-17 (Tues thru Thurs) to celebrate both my daughter's 3rd birthday, and the holidays at Disney.
> As she is a big princess fan, we were hoping to see the Princess Coronation and Storytelling for the first time.
> But I just read in this post that they will only be having those shows Friday thru Sunday.
> My husband is not a big fan of crowds, thus why we planned the mid-week trip.
> Any suggestions on how to make it work for all of us?



The princesses are sure to be available somewhere and sometime in the park. A three-year-old won't know the difference if it's a Coronation ceremony or just a meet and greet. If you don't make a big deal about the difference, I'm sure she won't. My grown children don't even remember their early trips to DL and WDW. It was mostly for us to enjoy watching them in the moment. Just enjoy the experience, and your little princess will, too.


----------



## jernysgirl

Well.... it looks like the dates for the taping of the Christmas parade are floating around online. Thanks to other DISer who posted this thread. 

The parade taping will be on Nov 4th & 5th. 

Here is the link to dance website. 

Man- the DLR night crew is going to be BUSY that week!


----------



## emacat

December is coming, December is coming!!!

Is it just me, or does it seem like the time is flying?


----------



## BeccaG

Greetings!  From what I can find, there is no dates confirmed for the Candlelight procession..when are these typically announced?


----------



## Sherry E

BeccaG said:


> Greetings!  From what I can find, there is no dates confirmed for the Candlelight procession..when are these typically announced?



The Candlelight Processional will be held on December 3rd and 4th this year -that's confirmed!  D23 was giving away a dinner package prize for it at their recent event.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

I am loving this thread.  I absolutely love New Orleans Sqaure's Christmas decorations.  The pictures have been wonderful....thanks to everyone who has posted them.  I'm crossing my fingers (and my toes) that they bring back the light canopies....sigh.  So pretty.  Can't wait until next week's area of the park is announced.  This is such a fun way to count down!


----------



## TroyFamily

dwheatl said:


> The princesses are sure to be available somewhere and sometime in the park. A three-year-old won't know the difference if it's a Coronation ceremony or just a meet and greet. If you don't make a big deal about the difference, I'm sure she won't. My grown children don't even remember their early trips to DL and WDW. It was mostly for us to enjoy watching them in the moment. Just enjoy the experience, and your little princess will, too.


Thanks, reading your response brought me back to reality.
It is funny how one can get caught up in visions of a perfect Disney trip, and yet, I know if we don't see the Coronation or Storytelling...we will still have an amazing time. 
Maybe we will have breakfast at Ariel's Grotto to make up for the lack of Coronation & Storytelling.
What kind of princess interaction is there at Ariel's Charachter Meal?
Is Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner better?


----------



## Eeee-va

TroyFamily said:


> Thanks, reading your response brought me back to reality.
> It is funny how one can get caught up in visions of a perfect Disney trip, and yet, I know if we don't see the Coronation or Storytelling...we will still have an amazing time.
> Maybe we will have breakfast at Ariel's Grotto to make up for the lack of Coronation & Storytelling.
> What kind of princess interaction is there at Ariel's Charachter Meal?
> Is Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner better?



Ariel's doesn't have characters for dinner...I'm not sure there's much difference between breakfast and lunch, so I'd book based on schedule and the menu you prefer.  (You can get a late lunch, but for dinner it becomes World of Color dining).  

A lot of people say the interaction at Ariel's isn't great...I was an adult-only party and I found it nice, except Ariel is awkward because you just get one picture with her right when you come in and there's a long line and people can see you...it just felt weird.  At the tables, I didn't think the interaction was as good as PFF's (mostly just a way to get photos), but no line, and it feels kind of special to have the princesses come to YOU for once.    We went when the park wasn't busy, though of course Ariel's was still full, so I don't think that made a difference.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Sherry E

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> I am loving this thread.  I absolutely love New Orleans Sqaure's Christmas decorations.  The pictures have been wonderful....thanks to everyone who has posted them.  I'm crossing my fingers (and my toes) that they bring back the light canopies....sigh.  So pretty.  Can't wait until next week's area of the park is announced.  This is such a fun way to count down!



DTDkettleCORNfan - If you had asked me a few days ago if I ever thought we would see the New Orleans Square light canopies again, I would have said...no way!  I think they added a tremendous element of illumination to that area and I was very sad to see them vanish.

BUT...I was just at DLR for the opening day of Halloween Time (yesterday) - and that's a whole different Superthread - and I nearly passed out from the shock when I saw that the old Floral Masked Halloween Mickey at the entrance to DL had returned after 4 long years!  I never, ever, ever thought we would see that Floral Masked Halloween Mickey again.  He hasn't been seen since 2007, and DLR seems to be scaling back its Halloween decor each year in certain areas.

So my thinking is...somehow the Disney Gods at TDA came to the conclusion that they should bring back Floral Masked Mickey for Halloween Time.  It could happen with the NOS light canopies too!

I recall a very nice CM working at the PPH gift shop telling me last year (in December) that the Disney powers-that-be actually do pay attention to discussion boards and forums and things like that, as well as the info they cultivate from surveys and letters from guests.  He said that DLR had received a lot of feedback about Halloween Time and the sudden lack of decor in DCA after the removal of Candy Corn Acres.

And guess what?  This year, Duffy the Disney Bear had a Halloween pumpkin patch photo spot in DCA!  So they did put something in DCA for Halloween - it's not much, but it's something.  And they brought back the floral Mickey to DL, which had been one of the things I complained about for a while after it was removed.

I am crossing my fingers that Disney comes to its senses and has received enough feedback from people about the loss of the NOS light canopies.  They very well could return again in the future!


Now, I am in the middle of struggling with loading my Halloween photos to my stupid Photobucket account (an ordeal!) so I can post them in the Halloween thread.  BUT, I have more NOS photos to post here before our theme is over!!!  So with any luck I will be back here tonight, with more NOS pictures for you!

The new theme week begins in 2 days...and it may not be in Disneyland, just remember that!  The themes of the week are highlights of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, which encompasses many things.  So you never know what the next theme will be!

Oh, in crossover Halloween-Christmas news...the new gingerbread house in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ballroom scene is cool, as always.  It's a menacing house that opens and closes with sharp teeth, like a mouth.  But the smell of gingerbread was not all that strong this time around!


----------



## Jillchristina

emacat said:


> December is coming, December is coming!!!
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like the time is flying?




Thankfully, yes! Usually I am grumpy about feeling rushed towards Christmas without having time to enjoy Halloween and Thanksgiving. This year, I think I'm ok with being rushed.    I went to Costco the other day and for the first time ever I wasn't disgusted by the huge amount of Christmas items in the store in September. I think this is because I'm so looking forward to our DL Christmas trip. I can't wait!

Jill


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Jillchristina said:


> Thankfully, yes! Usually I am grumpy about feeling rushed towards Christmas without having time to enjoy Halloween and Thanksgiving. This year, I think I'm ok with being rushed.    I went to Costco the other day and for the first time ever I wasn't disgusted by the huge amount of Christmas items in the store in September. I think this is because I'm so looking forward to our DL Christmas trip. I can't wait!
> 
> Jill



Christmas decorations in the stores is always a special, even though Christmas is 14 weeks away it means that the long summer holidays are nearly here.  I might go and see if they appear today.


On that note I cannot wait to see the 2011 Disney Christmas decorations. How will I decorate my Disney tree for Santa.  We have our stockings ready and we have written to Santa to tell him where we will be.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Loving the photos of NOS.  Have been through our 2007 photos and none of them show any signs of Christmas,. We will need to rectify this.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> DTDkettleCORNfan - If you had asked me a few days ago if I ever thought we would see the New Orleans Square light canopies again, I would have said...no way!  I think they added a tremendous element of illumination to that area and I was very sad to see them vanish.
> 
> BUT...I was just at DLR for the opening day of Halloween Time (yesterday) - and that's a whole different Superthread - and I nearly passed out from the shock when I saw that the old Floral Masked Halloween Mickey at the entrance to DL had returned after 4 long years!  I never, ever, ever thought we would see that Floral Masked Halloween Mickey again.  He hasn't been seen since 2007, and DLR seems to be scaling back its Halloween decor each year in certain areas.
> 
> So my thinking is...somehow the Disney Gods at TDA came to the conclusion that they should bring back Floral Masked Mickey for Halloween Time.  It could happen with the NOS light canopies too!
> 
> I recall a very nice CM working at the PPH gift shop telling me last year (in December) that the Disney powers-that-be actually do pay attention to discussion boards and forums and things like that, as well as the info they cultivate from surveys and letters from guests.  He said that DLR had received a lot of feedback about Halloween Time and the sudden lack of decor in DCA after the removal of Candy Corn Acres.
> 
> And guess what?  This year, Duffy the Disney Bear had a Halloween pumpkin patch photo spot in DCA!  So they did put something in DCA for Halloween - it's not much, but it's something.  And they brought back the floral Mickey to DL, which had been one of the things I complained about for a while after it was removed.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers that Disney comes to its senses and has received enough feedback from people about the loss of the NOS light canopies.  They very well could return again in the future!
> 
> 
> Now, I am in the middle of struggling with loading my Halloween photos to my stupid Photobucket account (an ordeal!) so I can post them in the Halloween thread.  BUT, I have more NOS photos to post here before our theme is over!!!  So with any luck I will be back here tonight, with more NOS pictures for you!
> 
> The new theme week begins in 2 days...and it may not be in Disneyland, just remember that!  The themes of the week are highlights of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, which encompasses many things.  So you never know what the next theme will be!
> 
> Oh, in crossover Halloween-Christmas news...the new gingerbread house in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ballroom scene is cool, as always.  It's a menacing house that opens and closes with sharp teeth, like a mouth.  But the smell of gingerbread was not all that strong this time around!



Sherry.....ooooo - exciting.  Maybe we'll get lucky.  Can't wait to get there.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Julia M

We are planning a trip to DLand after many years. We used to go every year, but started traveling to WDW in 2001 and have only been to DLand once or twice since that time. Our current plan is to arrive Wednesday December 21 at the Anaheim Marriott. We chose this hotel because I am a gold card member and we get access to the concierge lounge, even if we don't book a concierge floor room. Since we will have 3 teens with us, this will be nice!

We plan to drive home Tuesday morning. 

I am thinking of booking the Fantasmic dessert buffet as a treat. With it being so crowded, it seems like a smart idea. I'm also considering the STorytellers buffet for Xmas dinner. Not sure about Xmas Eve.

Some questions.....
1. is there a Catholic mass on Xmas on DIsney grounds, like there is in Orlando?
2. Has anyone rode the Toy Story shuttle to the parking lot and then walked to the Marriot?
3. Does anyone know when the Xmas surcharges for meals will be posted? Where would I find this?
4. When will hours be posted?
5. Where can I find what restaurants offer priority seting (and will need it for Xmas, I know)


Thanks
Julia


----------



## StyledSugar

jernysgirl said:


> Well.... it looks like the dates for the taping of the Christmas parade are floating around online. Thanks to other DISer who posted this thread.
> 
> The parade taping will be on Nov 4th & 5th.
> 
> Here is the link to dance website.
> 
> Man- the DLR night crew is going to be BUSY that week!



Just a quick question -- since they are having the parade taping that weekend is it safe to assume most of the Christmas decorations will be up by then? Our first night in the park is October 31st for the Halloween Party but we are still at DL until the 6th (our last full day in the park). What sort of decorations should we expect to be up by the parade weekend?


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> Just a quick question -- since they are having the parade taping that weekend is it safe to assume most of the Christmas decorations will be up by then? Our first night in the park is October 31st for the Halloween Party but we are still at DL until the 6th (our last full day in the park). What sort of decorations should we expect to be up by the parade weekend?



*StyledSugar* - I was just skimming down the recent posts and got to yours.  The parade has been taped early in November before, I think.  There will be some things up, but there's not enough time to get most of it up by the time the parade tapes.  They probably get enough of it up on Main Street to look "Christmasy" on camera, and then go back and fill in the gaps later.  

I think that what you will see for sure are the New Orleans Square decorations - those tend to go up early in November.  So all the masks and things should be up.  You may see a fully decorated ToonTown.  I don't know how long it takes for DLR to get all the stuff up in ToonTown, so I don't know how much of it will be completed when you are there.  You will see the snow on the Castle, but you will not see the nighttime Winter Castle lit up in icicles.  You may get to see the holiday-ization of the area surrounding IASW, with all the wreaths and things.

You may also see the decorations in A Bugs Land - again, I'm not sure exactly when in the holiday decorating process those go up.

You'll see lots of merchandise too.  

That time between Halloween and when the holiday season begins is tricky because DLR has to get going in putting the decorations up, but _how much_ they get set up and _when_ is always a question.  All we really know for sure is that as of 11/14, all the holiday entertainment and merriment will be going in the 2 parks, and as of Thanksgiving weekend, Downtown Disney and the 3 DLR hotels will be decorated too.


----------



## Sherry E

I lost some momentum in our theme for the week because I got sidetracked with Halloween Time!!  (Torn between two holidays!!)  A new theme will begin tomorrow, so I don't want to let New Orleans Square slip away without sharing a few more holiday photos!

So here is a bit more from New Orleans Square:









































(*This is blurry because I had to really zoom in to try to get a picture as it was way up high, but can you see all the musical notes dangling from the garland and the wreath? The musical notes continue the 'musical' theme that is also represented in all the Mardi Gras masks on the lampposts, etc., which are anchored to instruments!*)

























































































​


----------



## rentayenta

Awesome pics Sherry! 


Torn between two holidays?  It's like that bad 70s song. 


Can't wait for tomorrow's theme.  I started a pre-trip report like so many before me. 


Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sherry E

From 2008 (different camera, which died on that trip, which why these pictures are grainy).  I couldn't resist posting - this is my homage to the long lost light canopies!!:


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Awesome pics Sherry!
> 
> 
> Torn between two holidays?  It's like that bad 70s song.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow's theme.  I started a pre-trip report like so many before me.
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Thank you, Jenny!  Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking when I typed "torn between two holidays."  I was thinking of the cheesy, bad song from the '70s!  

Although, it's probably not an accurate statement to say I am torn between the holidays.  The holiday season is definitely my favorite for a variety of reasons, BUT I was so woefully behind on capturing any Halloween photos to post in my Halloween thread that I had to spend some time over there, so the Halloween DLR visitors can see what things to buy, look for, etc., on their upcoming trips.

But I did get fully into the Halloween window displays too - so I will do that for any season.

One area where I will admit that Halloween Time has a definite advantage over the holiday season is in the 'above-turnstile/Disneyland entrance' decor.  The character pumpkins which sit atop the entry are so much more clever and interesting than the boring snowflake motif of the holiday season.  Why they won't just trot out some snowmen - or 'snow characters' - and put them in that spot is beyond me...or some gingerbread characters, maybe?  Some 'toy soldier/nutcracker' characters, maybe?  There are soooo many possibilities for interesting things they could put in the above-turnstile location to symbolize 'characters-Disneyland-holiday season' other than the dull snowflakes.  So score one for Halloween Time in that area!

I saw your Pre-TR (with the OJ title) when I went over there to post something in my TR.  Love the title!  It is definitely attention-grabbing!  I haven't read it yet, but I will get to it soon.  I was excited to see you had started a Pre-TR.  I have a feeling it will be a good one!


----------



## nemofans

Just found out that the parade taping is the 1st weekend in Nov.  We will be there then.  Do they tape it both Fri & Sat?  What time will it be at?
Is it recommended to avoid DL on the taping day?


----------



## dwheatl

Just made our reservations for Nov. 20-23 at the Anaheim Plaza. 3 rooms because both my "kids" are coming, and each is bringing his/her significant other.  Our chance to bring 2 more young people into the Disney fold.


----------



## isisisme

I am peaking in from the Halloween Thread. 

My DH and I were there once for the Christmas fireworks and snow one year, long long ago. 

I just showed him some pictures. We can't do it this year, but now we are starting to seriously think about being in the park for Christmas some year soon.

So, thank you everyone.


----------



## pattyduke34

isisisme said:


> I am peaking in from the Halloween Thread.
> 
> My DH and I were there once for the Christmas fireworks and snow one year, long long ago.
> 
> I just showed him some pictures. We can't do it this year, but now we are starting to seriously think about being in the park for Christmas some year soon.
> 
> So, thank you everyone.



I know what you mean..I have been peeking in on the Halloween thread..I got to go last year and loved it!!!  So this year is Christmas and I am seriously thinking about Halloween again next year!!!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


>



Are you waiting for the new theme?  Never fear, it's in the works!  My evil plan is to leave you all in suspense a while longer!  Muahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## GrandBob

rentayenta said:


> Torn between two holidays?  It's like that bad 70s song.





Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Jenny!  Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking when I typed "torn between two holidays."  I was thinking of the cheesy, bad song from the '70s!





OK, we all know the tune, so let's all *sing along*...

Torn between two seasons
Feeling like a fool
Really into Christmas time
But also love the ghouls...


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> OK, we all know the tune, so let's all *sing along*...
> 
> Torn between two seasons
> Feeling like a fool
> Really into Christmas time
> But also love the ghouls...



I was singing along, Bob!  And I love the twist on the lyrics!  Too funny!  Oh I am so ashamed to admit I remember that horrible song!  (But, secretly, I am glad to know that there are others who remember it too!)

​

Okay, I am just about ready to post the new weekly theme!!!  Photobucket decided to put some jazzy Halloween video on its sign in page, and that dumb thing wouldn't let me log in.  It slowed me down.  I guess my Flash player didn't like it or something.  So I had to go through some roundabout method to log-in, avoiding the Halloween video.  And then I had to write up my 'intro' to the theme of the week.

Anyway, gather 'round, kids - the new theme week is coming in just a few minutes!!!


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> I was singing along, Bob!  And I love the twist on the lyrics!  Too funny!  Oh I am so ashamed to admit I remember that horrible song!  (But, secretly, I am glad to know that there are others who remember it too!)



I can picture you singing along, Sherry!  Glad I could tickle your funny bone on a Monday morning.

Don't be ashamed.  We all remember it.  It's one of those songs that buries itself into your brain and doesn't let go.  I like to think of it as the Lyme Disease of '70s music 

-Bob


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 56 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment begins in Monday, 11/14!!  We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up three weeks ago.  We followed that up with the small town American charm of Main Street .  Last week’s theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  There are many more themes to come over the next couple of months.   It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.


So, that said....drum roll please…..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......
THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT 
(Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel AND Paradise Pier Hotel)!!!*​

_*From Thanksgiving weekend on through the end of the holiday season in January, one of the most wonderful aspects of the merriment at the Disneyland Resort – and possibly one of the most overlooked – is the décor that you can find around the three Resort hotels: The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel.  Each hotel has its own unique theme and ambiance.  

Whether it’s the wacky, colorful, slightly off-kilter tree which greets guests at Goofy’s Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel; the Dickens carolers performing by the enormous, elegantly rustic Christmas tree in the Grand Californian’s lobby; or the gorgeous, glowing jewel tones of the majestic Paradise Pier tree, there are many amazing things to see which can get you in the holiday spirit!

One of the best things to do is to curl up on a comfortable sofa or in a chair to soak in the festive atmosphere at the Grand Californian, as a pianist and guitarist take turns entertaining the audience with Yuletide favorites.  Santa Claus holds court by the tree, and there are PhotoPass photographers nearby to capture those special moments.  Or, perhaps, snuggle up by the fireplace with a loved one, sipping on hot cocoa.  

Anyone is welcome to visit the three Disneyland Resort hotels – you do not have to be an overnight guest to enjoy these offerings.

Please feel free to post your holiday photos of the 3 hotels of the Disneyland Resort this week! *_ 





_*Disneyland Hotel:*_















































*Paradise Pier Hotel:*
































*Grand Californian Hotel:*








































​


----------



## socal wifey

WOW! Those photos are just beautiful! I love these 
The GC Hotel looks so cozy  *sigh* I love it!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Only have a few from last year that dont have my family smack in the middle of the pic:





















Not decorated, but I just love all of the different lights in the GCH:


----------



## Sherry E

socal wifey said:


> WOW! Those photos are just beautiful! I love these
> The GC Hotel looks so cozy  *sigh* I love it!



Thank you so much, *socalwifey*!

Yes, the GCH has a very cozy vibe to it.  Well, you know what's interesting is that many people comment on the draftiness of the lobby in the GCH - they get cold when sitting there.  I assume it's because it's such a large, spacious lobby - the air that comes in through the sliding doors probably just floats around in there.

But, the whole mood and setting of the GCH lobby, including the fireplace and the muted, earthy tones of the overall environment, make it seem 'warmer' than it is, I suppose.  When you plunk down in (what I call) one of the deceptively comfy chairs (which you won't want to hoist yourself out of if you sit in them for a while) and kind of take it all in, listen to the holiday music, watch families pose with Santa, yell out requests to the carolers, hum along to the guitarist's rendition of "Greensleeves," and sip on a drink from the nearby Hearthstone Lounge, it doesn't seem chilly at all - it seems extremely warm!  It feels like you have stumbled upon a remote, mountain lodge somewhere, in the middle of the Christmas season, and everyone's spirits are high!

As far as overall atmosphere and ambiance, the GCH wins hands-down for that festive holiday feeling.  The GCH tree fits the best with the theme of the hotel.  Also, of the 3 hotels, this is the one with the lobby that is most welcoming and the best one in which to sit down and enjoy the surroundings.  The way the other 2 hotels are set up, they are not as inviting.  At the GCH, you almost feel like you are sitting in someone's giant living room.  That's not the case at the PPH or the DLH.

As far as pure colors in a Christmas tree, I actually prefer the Paradise Pier tree - I love the pinks and blues and other jewel tones.  I also love that the tree glows in blue-green lights (not red), which is very eye catching as you pull up to the front entrance.  It is very pretty - much more so in person.  The PPH tree does not photograph in a way that really shows you how pretty it is (I tried it with and without flash, from various angles, at different times of day, etc.), but when you see it up close, you get taken in by how beautiful it is.

While the PPH and the GCH have towering, stately trees, the Disneyland Hotel has several trees around the property which are on the short side, comparatively speaking.  The DLH trees are my least favorite of the 3 hotels' trees, with the exception of the wonderful Goofy's Kitchen tree (love the colors and design).  

Don't get me wrong - if you like Christmas trees for their general aesthetic appeal, the DLH trees are fine.  But the DLH has lower ceilings or something, and that does not allow for tall trees.  So instead, they have at least one tree per tower, as well as various trees in shops and things.

I like the other decorations around the DLH better than the actual trees!


----------



## larina

each week just gets me more and more excited!!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

GrandBob said:


> OK, we all know the tune, so let's all *sing along*...
> 
> Torn between two seasons
> Feeling like a fool
> Really into Christmas time
> But also love the ghouls...





I'm gonna have to visit the Halloween thread...haven't been since 2007, maybe next year....

Sherry,
I think if they had the characters atop the turnstyles in winter hats and scarves or santa hats/ reindeer antlers, would be soooo cute!  The pumpkin characters were my favorite decorations at HalloweenTime.  Beautiful NOS photos BTW, I can't wait for the perfect shot of the "Court of Angels", that's a must-do photo-op for this coming trip!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh Sherry (sung to the tune of Oh Sherry by Steve Perry from Journey- keeping with the singing)  Love the new theme! I agree that the GCH wins for best holiday theming. I poured through my photos of our Nov 2010 trip and couldn't find any of the hotel and then realized we stayed with my friend and not at the GCV.   Just one more reason for me to be excited for the GCV in just 69 days!!! 


I have some old photos of the DLH during the holidays that I'll find and post tonight- I think they are from 2005.  My babies were so little. 

BRB after I stalk my own Photobucket.



I was singing too GrandBob!


----------



## rentayenta

These are from Dec 2004 I think 

Our tree from VP at the DLH:







The kids at the DLH. Sorry it's blurry and look at Joshua pouting:







These are the only two that are on this computer. DH took the Mac with him to Montauk.


----------



## GraceMonica

Okay, I'm going to Disneyland for the first time November 11-15th. I'm getting a little freaked out because I hear that's when they're filming the Christmas parade. 

I've researched about this, and still can't find a straight answer. I know its going to be packed and a little hectic because of filming, but does it get in the way of rides? Do they shut down certain rides to get a special shot of a certain celebrity riding it in their christmas costume? (NOT specific to that, but in general...are the rides affected?)


----------



## jacs1234

I was not going to bring my good camera with us on our next trip but now I'm seriously reconsidering after looking at all the gorgeous photos from everyone .


----------



## dwheatl

The lighting is not so great, but here are some from GCH.


----------



## Eeee-va

I believe this was Whitewater Snacks' tree in the Grand Californian? 2009.


----------



## jernysgirl

GraceMonica said:


> Okay, I'm going to Disneyland for the first time November 11-15th. I'm getting a little freaked out because I hear that's when they're filming the Christmas parade.
> 
> I've researched about this, and still can't find a straight answer. I know its going to be packed and a little hectic because of filming, but does it get in the way of rides? Do they shut down certain rides to get a special shot of a certain celebrity riding it in their christmas costume? (NOT specific to that, but in general...are the rides affected?)



You will not have to worry about the parade, it will be the weekend before you get there, with the majority being filmed Nov 5th. You will however, have to worry about the crowds descending on Nov 11th for the three day weekend, as well as the official opening to the Christmas Holiday season on Nov 14th...... Plus we'll be there too!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

What fabulous photos everyone, loving all the decorations in the lobbies.  I have never been able to enjoy the hotel decorations as our timing was off in 2008 and again this November.  So, I am happy to see the photos of how beautiful it is.


----------



## socal wifey

Sometimes I think this junk only happens to me...

 Looks like our plans for a Christmas Anniversary at DL are screwed over.  I'm so sad and upset over it

 Am I allowed to whine and cry like a child that didn't get to go to Disneyland for Christmas


----------



## pattyduke34

socal wifey said:


> Sometimes I think this junk only happens to me...
> 
> Looks like our plans for a Christmas Anniversary at DL are screwed over.  I'm so sad and upset over it
> 
> Am I allowed to whine and cry like a child that didn't get to go to Disneyland for Christmas



Yes you can whine and cry!  I would be pouting until Christmas if it was me!  We are allowed!


----------



## GraceMonica

jernysgirl said:


> You will not have to worry about the parade, it will be the weekend before you get there, with the majority being filmed Nov 5th. You will however, have to worry about the crowds descending on Nov 11th for the three day weekend, as well as the official opening to the Christmas Holiday season on Nov 14th...... Plus we'll be there too!



I figured there would be large crowds because its the beginning of the holiday season. I'm SOOO relieved that they aren't filming the parade though! I was so nervous about that, and hearing that it wont affect me makes me want to do the happy dance!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Hello everyone!!!  I know I have been MIA all year, but know that I have been thinking about everyone all year long.  This year has been a really bad one for me with my health, but we are still planning on making our trip to Disney for Christmas!!!  I can't wait.  We have decided to drive down instead of taking the train so that we will have time to stop along the way and the girls can play in the snow on the pass.  I just hope that I start to feel better.  I was in the hospital 2.5 weeks in Feb., 3 weeks in March, 2.5 weeks in April, 2 weeks in June, 1.5 weeks in July (missed 4th of July with the kids because I was in the hospital) and then just 1.5 weeks (released on Monday).  I have to make sure I have everything in order for when we go down there.  We are staying at the PPH in a 1 bd suite.  I am on IV nutrition that has to be delivered once a week and has to be refrigerated.  Does anyone know if the fridges are the small ones and if so would I be able to request a second one for the room for my supplies while snacks and food for the family in the other.  I have to make sure that my supply company will deliver down there too...grr the life of a chronic illness.  I also need to know what the best hospitals are around the area from locals.  I am praying that I am able to enjoy the trip with my family, but if something happens and I have to go to the hospital I want to make sure I am going to a decent one.  If I plan and have it all worked out, then there won't be any problems.  

Sorry to ramble on....my whole family is getting so excited to come down there.  It is funny because when we tell people we aren't putting a tree up at our house they get all defensive....then we tell them why we aren't putting one up and become jealous!  Things are really lining up this year and even though I was mad at the time when we had to postpone our trip last year, I think a year of planning is going to make the trip that much more special...plus with the girls being one year older there will be even more memories.  I am so excited and can't wait!!!


----------



## mogrill

Cannot wait! I am taking my 9 year old daughter and my dad. We are staying at the GCH from Dec. 19th to the 23rd. My hubby decided not to go. (He has been with me all 5 times in the past 5 years and it really isnt his thing anymore. LOL) I will be filming telling my daughter the morning we leave. CANT WAIT!!!!

The best part of this is the trip is free. Disney stepped up and gave us 4 day park hopper passes and 4 nights at the GCH after our less than good visit last October to DLH. I was worried about how we would pay for airfare, but last week I won a $1000 gift card which will more than cover airfare! So it is SUPER MAGICAL!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

scrappinbear78 said:


> Hello everyone!!!  I know I have been MIA all year, but know that I have been thinking about everyone all year long.  This year has been a really bad one for me with my health, but we are still planning on making our trip to Disney for Christmas!!!!!


I

Welcome back, I hope that you stay healthy in the coming months.  Is your dad still coming with you all.  Enjoy the excitement and anticipation in the weeks to come.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Yep my Dad will still be coming with us.  Nothing has changed other then the year.  I have been buying disney items all year long to give to them on the drive down and throughout our trip.  I am in hopes it will cut down on the expense of items down there.  We can't wait for this to finally happen.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Santa's Tree Disneyland Hotel 






Presents under Santa's Tree






Goofy's Tree - just love it.






At Reception






Frontier Tower Lobby


I know that I have shared some of these before, these are from our 2007 Trip.  We are looking forward to meeting Santa here this Christmas to see what is different in the newly renovated towers.


----------



## kaffinito

Hi all!

I have a few questions for the Holiday vets on here 

Is there still snow at the end of the holiday fireworks?

When/how do I find out about taking the Holiday tour?

Is Bre'r Bear in the Holiday parade?  Is he anywhere? I have a gigantic soft spot for him.  

Thanks! 

Karen


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaffinito said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a few questions for the Holiday vets on here
> 
> Is there still snow at the end of the holiday fireworks?
> 
> When/how do I find out about taking the Holiday tour?
> 
> Is Bre'r Bear in the Holiday parade?  Is he anywhere? I have a gigantic soft spot for him.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Karen



Yes, after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks is finished it does snow. It snows on MS, viewing area of the ROA, & FL by IASWH. Not only after the fireworks, during SB Winter Castle show it does snow.

You can go to this thread that talks about the Holiday tour. Even though it is about a few years old, it has the best info about the Holiday tour. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2311049&highlight=holiday+tour

I don't believe Bre'r Bear is in "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. You can possibly see him over at Critter Country right by the Meet & Greet area.


----------



## kaffinito

mvf-m11c said:


> Yes, after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks is finished it does snow. It snows on MS, viewing area of the ROA, & FL by IASWH. Not only after the fireworks, during SB Winter Castle show it does snow.
> 
> You can go to this thread that talks about the Holiday tour. Even though it is about a few years old, it has the best info about the Holiday tour. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2311049&highlight=holiday+tour
> 
> I don't believe Bre'r Bear is in "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. You can possibly see him over at Critter Country right by the Meet & Greet area.



Thanks!


----------



## cp11

@ Scrappinbear78.  This is just my opinion, but my mother was hurt at the HoJo 9/2 at it was recommended to go to UCI.  It was a horrible experience.  After we came home(back to Washington), I found out from a friend that is from there that she would not have recommended that hospital.  Just our obersvation. Best of luck to you.  We will be there at Christmas as well!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Thanks everyone for sharing the great photos! I absolutely love the goofy tree! So Goofy..so whimisical! Too cute!


----------



## tksbaskets

Grand Californian Hotel:










Lobby tree where pictures just don't do it justice





I'll be there in a little over three months!!


----------



## bondgirl007

Kaffinito, last summer I literally ran right into Brer Bear in Critter Country!  I was walking and not watching where I was going and turned and ran right into him.  He gave me a hug and hung out for a moment and then was on his way.  It was awesome!!!  I hope you get to see him.


----------



## kaffinito

bondgirl007 said:


> Kaffinito, last summer I literally ran right into Brer Bear in Critter Country!  I was walking and not watching where I was going and turned and ran right into him.  He gave me a hug and hung out for a moment and then was on his way.  It was awesome!!!  I hope you get to see him.



That is so awesome!   I hope I get to see him on this trip and get another picture taken with him!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Christmas decorations in the stores today, the girls were so excited.  The girls loved looking at the decorations and started to wonder what our tree will look like in just three months when it will be Christmas Eve at Disneyland for us.


----------



## larina

I got a Mickey and Goofy ornament today. I'm putting it away and it will be in someone's stocking at Disneyland, I'm sure.


----------



## larina

Can anyone point me to information about Christmas/Christmas Eve Dinner at Napa Rose. I feel like I've looked and looked, but obviously not, because I am just not finding it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jacs1234

Any news on the Cast Members Party yet?


----------



## Sherry E

jacs1234 said:


> Any news on the Cast Members Party yet?



jacs1234 - 

Not that I've heard so far.  If I recall, last year we didn't find out about the CM party dates until late in the game, like early November-ish (when DLR put the calendar up and we noticed there were two nights that closed early which were not when we expected).  Unless the CM's find out before that and tip us off, it will probably be the same situation again.

​


In any case, it has been a busy week for me so I don't think I have posted here since Monday, when I introduced the last theme!  I'm so glad to see that all of you have been keeping the thread active and alive!!  Thanks, everyone, for sharing your photos!  Tomorrow will be a new theme!

If all goes as planned, I hope to pop back over here today or tonight and post a few more photos for our 'Hotels' theme, and then get crackin' on the new theme for tomorrow!!!

The theme I thought I _might_ go with for tomorrow is something that _seems_ like a lot of folks would have photos of.  I think it will be pretty inclusive, but I could be wrong.  I think that everyone will be able to come up with some sorts of photos, somehow, some way, because the theme will encompass a broad range of material.  

BUT...I may decide to switch to another theme at the last minute and save this one for another week.  Sometimes I like to post easy themes, where I know everyone will have something to contribute, and sometimes I like to post themes that are a little more random, so it will be more of a challenge!  You never know what lurks in my evil mind!  Muahahahahahahaha!!

And don't worry - there will be a theme week or two coming up in which I will probably be able to contribute all of maybe 5 photos, and then I will run out of pictures to post.  The rest will be up to you!


Hmmm....so many decisions, so many themes, so little time.


----------



## dwheatl

Sherry E said:


> jacs1234 -
> 
> Not that I've heard so far.  If I recall, last year we didn't find out about the CM party dates until late in the game, like early November-ish (when DLR put the calendar up and we noticed there were two nights that closed early which were not when we expected).  Unless the CM's find out before that and tip us off, it will probably be the same situation again.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> In any case, it has been a busy week for me so I don't think I have posted here since Monday, when I introduced the last theme!  I'm so glad to see that all of you have been keeping the thread active and alive!!  Thanks, everyone, for sharing your photos!  Tomorrow will be a new theme!
> 
> If all goes as planned, I hope to pop back over here today or tonight and post a few more photos for our 'Hotels' theme, and then get crackin' on the new theme for tomorrow!!!
> 
> The theme I thought I _might_ go with for tomorrow is something that _seems_ like a lot of folks would have photos of.  I think it will be pretty inclusive, but I could be wrong.  I think that everyone will be able to come up with some sorts of photos, somehow, some way, because the theme will encompass a broad range of material.
> 
> BUT...I may decide to switch to another theme at the last minute and save this one for another week.  Sometimes I like to post easy themes, where I know everyone will have something to contribute, and sometimes I like to post themes that are a little more random, so it will be more of a challenge!  You never know what lurks in my evil mind!  Muahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> And don't worry - there will be a theme week or two coming up in which I will probably be able to contribute all of maybe 5 photos, and then I will run out of pictures to post.  The rest will be up to you!
> 
> 
> Hmmm....so many decisions, so many themes, so little time.


I've got my fingers crossed that a) the CM party is not when I'm there, and b) that a certain theme comes up. Thanks for keeping it fun here. This has been one of the hardest weeks in my life, and I know others are having a hard time, and coming on here lifts our spirits.


----------



## Sherry E

dwheatl said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that a) the CM party is not when I'm there, and b) that a certain theme comes up. Thanks for keeping it fun here. This has been one of the hardest weeks in my life, and I know others are having a hard time, and coming on here lifts our spirits.



Danielle - 

You're very welcome!  

I'm so sorry it's been one of the hardest weeks for you!  Of course, I don't know the details but, yes, it does seem that a lot of people are struggling with different crises and problems these days.  It's hard to smile a lot of the time when there is so much 'stuff' that seems to be going on in everyone's lives.  It helps to be able to have a bit of a distraction, even if it's just a few fun threads on the DIS here and there.  I'm glad that we can all (myself included!) come here for some cheer and enjoy the discussions about the holidays and sharing info, photos, etc.  I think it makes us all feel a bit better.

I will reveal this one thing about the themes (you reminded me when you mentioned that you hoped a certain theme comes up!):

For the last theme week, which will be 11/14 (since that's when the holiday season begins and hopefully we will start to see all kinds of new photos from that point forward), I am planning on a sort of "Anything Goes" theme!  This means that everyone can post their favorite DLR holiday photos or their best DLR holiday photos, from any area of DLR, or anything that didn't fit into a previous theme week.  Or, even if you have posted the photos before, if they are your favorites then you will share them again!  If there are some pictures you have taken that you just love, it will be a free-for-all theme.  

So if the theme you are hoping for does not pop up before 11/14 - and I can't see how it wouldn't since I think I have all the bases covered in one way or the other - that will be the week you want!  But stay tuned because we still have 7 other theme weeks before 11/14 rolls around and you may have lots to contribute!!


----------



## pattyduke34

ohhh the excitement.....time is flying by....I am loving all the pictures...went Saturday and bought a new camera to make sure I get plenty of photos this trip!  I am getting such great ideas!!  Keep those pictures coming please


----------



## spiderdust

I'm getting so excited... only 30 days until we make our Disney Dining reservations!


----------



## spiderdust

I've been trying like crazy to shop around and find a little Christmas tree (or something that will look like a Christmas tree) to take with us.  I can't really afford to have one delivered to our room (I know Hojo will do that sort of thing, but I understand those are expensive -- all the same, anyone have a link that will show me the prices and options?) and will have a limited amount of room for that in the luggage since we're traveling by train.

A few years ago, my sister found a little artificial evergreen looking decoration that she has used as her Christmas tree since then.  It's probably about a foot tall, she thinks she found it at Ross or Marshalls.  It would be perfect if I could track down another.

How else have people done trees in their rooms?  I know the hotel lobby may have a tree, but still... it's not going to feel like Christmas without our own tree!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, folks!!!

I finally finished writing up the intro (which takes a good bit of time to create in my head), and am now rounding up my own photos...so the new weekly theme will be coming up a a few minutes!!   Are you ready?  Get those photos out and keep 'em handy because we will be stuck with this theme all week!

(Bret and Elk Grove Chris, I know you you two will have some great ones for us!!)


Yesterday I was going to go with one specific theme, and then I thought I would save that for next week, perhaps, or the following week.  Yes, that's right - I had a last minute theme change.  I decided to go with a theme that I think might be easier for people to scrape up photos of.  The one I was going to originally go with may be slightly more difficult (but I will still use it in the next couple of weeks).

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

We bought one for my daughters Dorm room at Michaels arts and crafts store last year.


----------



## Born2Cruz

Is there a Mickey's Very Marry Christmas Party at Disneyland like there is at Disney World?


----------



## kailuagirl

spiderdust -- last year I saw little ones about maybe 12-18" at Target and they were really cheap, maybe $10.  There were some models that even had built in lights and they were pretty cheap too.  Good luck in your tree search!  I'm sure you'll find something soon, as all the Christmas deco's are coming out in the stores.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

SHERRY!!!!! I am on pins and needles....what's the theme??


----------



## spiderdust

kailuagirl said:


> spiderdust -- last year I saw little ones about maybe 12-18" at Target and they were really cheap, maybe $10.  There were some models that even had built in lights and they were pretty cheap too.  Good luck in your tree search!  I'm sure you'll find something soon, as all the Christmas deco's are coming out in the stores.



Ooh, something prelit would be perfect (less to pack)!  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 49 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins in Monday, 11/14!!  We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up four weeks ago.  We followed that up with the small town American charm of Main Street .  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  Last week we caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  There are quite a few more themes to come over the next month and a half.   It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.


So, that said....drum roll please…..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......
IT’S A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY!!!*​


*We all know the opening line…. “It’s a world of laughter, a world of tears…”  (Some folks wish they could forget it!)  For many of us, this song from Disneyland’s longstanding It’s a Small World attraction became one of our earliest introductions to Walt’s park, and has been embedded in our memory banks ever since.  Ironically, something about the wide-eyed innocence of the message of unity behind the song, as well as the Mary Blair-inspired dolls representing countries from around the globe, seems to either appeal to guests…or repel them!  

It is true, It’s a Small World has become a ride that is often taken for granted and often ignored during visits to the Disneyland Resort.  That is, until November rolls around….when the familiar whimsical façade gets a little face lift…and becomes It’s a Small World Holiday!!!

From November to mid-January (exact dates differ each year), It’s a Small World Holiday is one of the most popular attractions of the holiday season, and after dark is truly one of the most beautiful sights to see.  At dusk, guests begin to flock from all corners of both Disneyland and California Adventure to gaze in awe at the brilliant colored lights which envelop IASWH  – literally, thousands and thousands and thousands of lights that glow like a beacon in the night.  It is, quite simply, stunning.  Even the surrounding area gets a makeover – the topiaries are adorned with lights, and special wreaths with the same sort of playful design synonymous with It’s a Small World lead a path to the ride.

But it’s not only the exterior of It’s a Small World that gets the holiday treatment.  The whole ride is transformed into a celebration of holidays around the world.  The famous dolls sing “Deck the Halls” and “Jingle Bells” (or in the case of Ariel, “Jingle Shells”)….the faint scents of peppermint and pine fill the air during certain scenes…the colors are brighter and more vivid than usual...no corner is left unattended to.  The details are just amazing!

If you love It’s a Small World and you love the holiday season, you will absolutely adore It’s a Small World Holiday.  If you don’t love IASW as a rule, you might just love this particular version of the ride because of the sheer beauty of it.  Either way, it is a spectacle to behold!

Please feel free to post your photos of It’s a Small World Holiday this week!*



*Wreaths leading up to the IASW facade*:












































































































































​


----------



## pattyduke34

Love this weeks theme!   I have a few at work and a few more at home.  These are the ones on the work computer.  They were taken in 2004 and boy was that a wet week at Disneyland!


----------



## larina

pattyduke, I love the night photos!!! 

oh I am just so excited!!! have I mentioned that before?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

spiderdust said:


> I've been trying like crazy to shop around and find a little Christmas tree (or something that will look like a Christmas tree) to take with us.  I can't really afford to have one delivered to our room (I know Hojo will do that sort of thing, but I understand those are expensive -- all the same, anyone have a link that will show me the prices and options?) and will have a limited amount of room for that in the luggage since we're traveling by train.
> 
> A few years ago, my sister found a little artificial evergreen looking decoration that she has used as her Christmas tree since then.  It's probably about a foot tall, she thinks she found it at Ross or Marshalls.  It would be perfect if I could track down another.
> 
> How else have people done trees in their rooms?  I know the hotel lobby may have a tree, but still... it's not going to feel like Christmas without our own tree!



Hi Spiderdust

We are looking for a little tree for our room too to make it feel a bit more like home for Christmas.  I am planning on ordering one on line from Target or somewhere else and having it delivered to the hotel.  I can then check the box in as luggage for the flight home.  Target had some that were 3ft tall with fibre optics for around $99USD.  I am sure more will become available closer to the time.  

I love Christmas at Disneyland as you are so immersed in the Christmas spirit, and I agree that you need to keep it flowing through to your room.  We are taking our own Christmas stockings from home though!  

Let me know if you find any bargains!

Mia


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Born2Cruz said:


> Is there a Mickey's Very Marry Christmas Party at Disneyland like there is at Disney World?



Hi Born2Cruz

There is no Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Disneyland as yet, although Sherry thinks that this may happen down the track once construction at California Adventure has settled down in years to come.

On the Table of Contents on the first page of the thread there is lots of information on all the special little touches that occur at Disneyland from the Christmas Parade, to Snow over the Castle, Candy Canes and Santa's Reindeer Roundup.  You can also book a special Holiday Tour 30 days out from your date of choice.

Mia


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A few pictures from our collection
















I love that the song is broken up by Christmas carols at this time of the year.  One night we time it perfectly and went inside on the boat in the daytime and came out the other side at night with the lights all turned on.  That was very magical.  It is so beautiful.  Cannot wait to see it again!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

And now for Daytime

A couple more to tempt the tastebuds.





















It's a world of laughter....


----------



## jacs1234

Oh I can find some small world pics.  I'll find more later but I have 2 on flickr


----------



## dwheatl

I just had to throw this in, too.
Snow in Orange county? This was the view from our Buena Park motel.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Looks like it is my turn for IASWH pictures. 

IASWH during the day

























At Night






























Inside IASWH


----------



## Cooljoe

These pictures are getting me excited.  This will be the first time for us at DLR with the Christmas stuff up!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Eeee-va

My old camera; pictures from 2009.


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme Sherry!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Wonderful pics and great theme!  I have never seen IASW decked out for the holidays, in person, so therefore I have no photos of it.  I am hoping for a soft opening while I'm there, I will be keeping my eyes peeled!!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Great theme Sherry!



Thanks, Jenny, Vanessa and pattyduke34, and anyone else who likes this week's theme!  And thank you, as always, to all the photo contributors!!  I knew that IASW Holiday would be something that many people had photos of - which may not be the case with each theme - so it would be a chance for lots of folks to share!

I don't know if anyone knows (or cares!), but takes me forever to put those countdown posts with the themes together!  Not only am I counting down and choosing the theme (alternating between choosing easy themes to which everyone can contribute and slightly more difficult themes which are a challenge, all of which have to showcase some specific highlight of the DLR holiday season!), but I'm also writing the intro text (again, no copying and pasting from other sources for those posts) for any new folks out there who may just be tuning in for the first time and don't have any clue what IASW Holiday, etc., is! 

And I am struggling with my failing PC and Photobucket in tandem, trying to select and post my own pictures (which are not great to begin with but are necessary for the countdown post to set up the week's theme).  This can sometimes take hours, if my PC is being stubborn and locking up through the whole process!  It can be a nightmare! It's fun, but can be a pain!!

So I am very grateful and happy if people enjoy the themes each week, and are motivated to post their own photos.  That's what makes it all worthwhile, and that's what keeps me continuing to do the themes.  If no one were interested, I would have just stopped the themes a couple of weeks ago!  

​
As for what's coming up in future theme weeks, well...we seem to be rapidly closing in on the holiday season!  I can't believe it is coming up so soon.  I have got about 5 weeks of themes which have not been specifically designated yet (meaning I've got plenty of themes to go around, but I keep changing my mind as to which theme will fall in which week).  *And* I've got 2 weeks for which the themes have already been predetermined and will not change, one of which will be the final theme week - 11/14 - which will be the 'post your best or favorite DLR holiday photos' week.

Stay tuned!!


*Vanessa* - from what I've heard (another DIS'er mentioned it somewhere), IASW is supposed to be closed through 11/11, so that means it will likely open as IASWH on 11/11 (late in the day) or on 11/12!!!!



(Now...if I could only get my own DLR holiday trip plans settled and squared away, it would just be delightful!)


----------



## Sherry E

In today's Al Lutz column on MiceAge - http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al092711a.htm - he mentions that the only new thing being added to seasonal events this year is the (long speculated on) holiday segment of World of Color.  

BUT, Al seems to imply that this WoC segment would just be happening for the "peak" weeks and not for the whole season.  (That leads me to think that it would be in December, right before Christmas, lasting through New Year's Day.  Probably not in November?)  

Apparently, there are plans to eventually add in some new things to or spruce up Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (for the Halloween fans out there), but the budget won't allow for it this year with all the focus on the makeover of DCA.



(Anyway, thanks to jacs1234, who posted in another thread about the holiday segment of World of Color, and longtimedisneylurker, who confirmed that Al Lutz had mentioned it in his column.)


----------



## mercutioh

Knowing that Christmas as Disney is the busiest time of the year we are taking our first Disney Christmas trip this year(and getting annual passes YAY!) I'm worried about seeing all the shows (candlelight processional, World of Color, Fantasmic) within the 5 days we have at the park, has anyone done an itenerary or anything like that to highlight the best of the best?

You guys have done a WONDERFUL job highlighting Disneyland at Christmas time, we're all so excited we could POP!
Kids are on a daily countdown. We've got the pins on order for trading. All we have left to do is schedule the character breakfast for X-mas morning.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

mercutioh said:


> Knowing that Christmas as Disney is the busiest time of the year we are taking our first Disney Christmas trip this year(and getting annual passes YAY!) I'm worried about seeing all the shows (candlelight processional, World of Color, Fantasmic) within the 5 days we have at the park, has anyone done an itenerary or anything like that to highlight the best of the best?
> 
> You guys have done a WONDERFUL job highlighting Disneyland at Christmas time, we're all so excited we could POP!
> Kids are on a daily countdown. We've got the pins on order for trading. All we have left to do is schedule the character breakfast for X-mas morning.



The Candlelight Processional is on the first weekend of December only so you will miss that if you are staying for Christmas Day.  There is a twice daily Christmas Parade though from Its a Small World to the Main Street Hub.  We are going to book a holiday tour as highlighted on the table of contents on page one of the thread.  This usually involves a guided tour of the highlights of christmas including a front of line access to both Its A Small World and the Haunted Mansion plus reserved seating for the Holiday Tour.

What date to you arrive at the parks?


----------



## jacs1234

Thanks for all the work you put into this thread Sherry!


----------



## jacs1234

So happy to read that the pixar parade will be back


----------



## larina

Sherry, thank you so much for all of the work that you do here. I love this thread, and can't imagine how much work goes into it.


----------



## mercutioh

Glad you told me about the candlelight processional, I guess we miss out on that one then  but we'll be there from dec 22 until the 28th. we've been to DLR and DCA in 2005 and WDW 2x since then (what a blessed life we have!) but it's always been my dream to do Disney at Christmas.


----------



## kaffinito

I love all of the information on this thread 

I wish I could look at the Holiday pictures, but I'm deliberately _not_ looking so I don't spoil the surprise when I get there.  

When I get back home I'll look - promise! 

I am planning on booking one of those Holiday Tours - I read in a TR on here that you get actual chairs for the parade (that will be a treat!) and can get some hot cocoa to drink while watching it.  Sounds  to me!


----------



## rentayenta

What do you think "peak weeks" only means for the WoC?


----------



## kailuagirl

I hope the Pixar Parade is running the week after Thanksgiving, we've never seen that one and we LOVE pixar movies!!  please please please with a little pixie dust


----------



## nicolispicoli

Agreed! Thank you Sherry for all the work you put into this thread! It is more helpful then you know!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

nicolispicoli said:


> Agreed! Thank you Sherry for all the work you put into this thread! It is more helpful then you know!



Absolutely Agreed!!  I look forward to each and every countdown post, and everyone's photos and/or contributions to this thread!  I believe we all appreciate all of your hard work Sherry!  It's hard enough for me to just post photo links and a description much less anything else  

WARNING: SPOILER ALERT!!! I am hoping to post photos here while @ DL (11/9-11/12), but we'll see how well that works out, I think it may be really difficult with my phone.  I *might* take my laptop, I just really dispise security @ the airport with the laptop, too much of a pain!

If it doesn't work out while I'm down there, I will be sure to post them on 11/13 when I'm back.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> *Vanessa* - from what I've heard (another DIS'er mentioned it somewhere), IASW is supposed to be closed through 11/11, so that means it will likely open as IASWH on 11/11 (late in the day) or on 11/12!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Now...if I could only get my own DLR holiday trip plans settled and squared away, it would just be delightful!)



That's what I'm hoping for!  I will probably drive my Aunt crazy by stalking IASWH!! 

I hope your holiday plans come together as smoothly as possible!  Sending you good vibes for that! I know how difficult it is when you have to plan with others, sometimes it becomes a bit stressful


----------



## pattyduke34

I just found a ringtone for my phone!!  Quess what it is???  It's a small world!!   Now I can drive all the family crazy until time to leave!


----------



## MrsMac218

I've never posted on this board before, so nice to meet you all!  

Christmas time at Disneyland is my absolute favorite, and even though we live only an hour away, we always plan a 2 or 3 day trip every year during the holidays.  This year we are staying at the Grand Californian and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I agree with he others that this thread is awesome  I wish I had some more photos to share but they are on DHs Mac with DH in Lake Placid right now and on my Facebook that I keep private. I love the pictures that are being shared.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Am I the only super planner getting cranky that disney has still not released the november park hours on their website? I was thinking of assuming that they would be similar to last year, but with the holidays official start date on Monday this year, I am not banking on it. 

I don't need a full entertainment schedule, but basic park hours would be nice...Here it is already 2 days shy of October and they only have up to November 5th listed


----------



## jacs1234

I wish they had the schedule up too, but say that on the main board and you'll get in trouble. 

I'm an Aussie, we have lots of things to plan and we can't get to disneyland every month to fit everything in and we can't just skip something and do it next time because there may be no next time,  so we have to plan things perfectly so we can fit it all in.  I would love to know when the CM parties are on.  If I knew they were on, I would plan dinner outside the park for that day, but if they're not on, I would plan dinner inside the park.  I'm at my 60 days mark so I could start making reservations but I need to know what I'm doing  and when first.  KWIM?


----------



## dwheatl

jacs1234 said:


> I wish they had the schedule up too, but say that on the main board and you'll get in trouble.
> 
> I'm an Aussie, we have lots of things to plan and we can't get to disneyland every month to fit everything in and we can't just skip something and do it next time because there may be no next time,  so we have to plan things perfectly so we can fit it all in.  I would love to know when the CM parties are on.  If I knew they were on, I would plan dinner outside the park for that day, but if they're not on, I would plan dinner inside the park.  I'm at my 60 days mark so I could start making reservations but I need to know what I'm doing  and when first.  KWIM?



I wonder if you tried to make ressies and the park was closed at that time, if they would tell you it was unavailable? That could be a sneaky way to find out something at least.


----------



## nicolispicoli

jacs1234 said:


> I wish they had the schedule up too, but say that on the main board and you'll get in trouble.
> 
> I'm an Aussie, we have lots of things to plan and we can't get to disneyland every month to fit everything in and we can't just skip something and do it next time because there may be no next time,  so we have to plan things perfectly so we can fit it all in.  I would love to know when the CM parties are on.  If I knew they were on, I would plan dinner outside the park for that day, but if they're not on, I would plan dinner inside the park.  I'm at my 60 days mark so I could start making reservations but I need to know what I'm doing  and when first.  KWIM?



You're right about that! They pounce on people for complaining about scheduling! I figured a few people on this thread would agree with me since we're all getting closer to our trips. I've been trying to stay patient, but maybe I'm just excited to have a plan laid out! It's hard not to want to plan when you pay a good amount of money to be in the park for a limited amount of time. My planning issues are similar to yours, we're trying to plan dining and with a 4 year old and 7 month old, a basic plan is a must have!


----------



## nicolispicoli

dwheatl said:


> I wonder if you tried to make ressies and the park was closed at that time, if they would tell you it was unavailable? That could be a sneaky way to find out something at least.



Good idea!! I may try that if it's still unavailable in a week or so


----------



## tinkermell

I'm going to jump on Board and see if anyone can *at least* tell me when the whole park was in full swing for Christmas last year?

 It seems to me, that there is another website that has previous dates listed? Was it the "Laughing Place?"

BTW- I'm sure this has been discussed over and over, but wasn't sure what page to go to. 
Sorry!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Tinkermell. 

Found this post from near post 680. Hope it helps.




Sherry E said:


> Mike - Not yet.  We still assume that the "official" start date - meaning the date on which the holiday parade & fireworks, IASW Holiday, nighttime Winter Castle, Reindeer Round-Up, etc. will be up and running - will be 11/11/11 this year, just based on when the season officially began the last 2 years.  There is always that possibility that it will not begin until 11/18/11 but it seems unlikely given how popular the holidays have become at DLR.  And then, of course, as you know (since you pointed it out to us last year), the hotels do not get their holiday makeover until right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> When I thought about it the other day, the holiday transformation of DLR is really a 3-phase operation/production!
> 
> There's Phase 1, which is the gradual decorating of the park that begins even before HalloweenTime officially ends (like the 'snow' effect on the Castle and New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras-esque masks & beads) - decorations, treats and merchandise begin to appear around the parks, little by little, but not to full effect.
> 
> There's Phase 2, which is the official season opening day, and that's when the snow falls on Mains Street at night, the Winter Castle lights up in 'icicles,' IASW Holiday is running and the Reindeer Round-Up is open, etc.  ToonTown, A Bug's Land, Main Street and Frontierland are fully decorated.
> 
> And finally, there is Phase 3, which is immediately after Thanksgiving ends and the hotels & DTD get into the full holiday swing too, complete with carolers, photo ops, music, etc.  Basically the entire Resort is involved in the season at this point, and not just the 2 parks.
> 
> So I always try to get to DLR for Phase 3, because I want the whole Resort to be as Christmasy as it can be for my visit.  I want the GCH decorated and holiday music playing and all of that.  However, I will accept Phase 2 if I have to!  If, for some reason, I cannot make a Phase 3 holiday DLR trip, Phase 2 will be okay.
> 
> And some people are okay with Phase 1 trips!  They don't need the holiday entertainment or IASW Holiday or the snow on Main Street, the nighttime Castle, etc.  They just want to see some decorations go up here and there and that's it!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

tinkermell said:


> I'm going to jump on Board and see if anyone can *at least* tell me when the whole park was in full swing for Christmas last year?
> 
> It seems to me, that there is another website that has previous dates listed? Was it the "Laughing Place?"
> 
> BTW- I'm sure this has been discussed over and over, but wasn't sure what page to go to.
> Sorry!



Also the park schedules from last year are on the table of contents on page 1 which will give you a good idea of hours and activities. 

Have fun planning.


----------



## pattyduke34

Just got my autograph book in the mail today!  I designed them and had them made...they look great....just making me realize that time is just slipping by....60 days and counting down!


----------



## tksbaskets

pattyduke34 said:


> Just got my autograph book in the mail today!  I designed them and had them made...they look great....just making me realize that time is just slipping by....60 days and counting down!



Sounds great!  Any way to show us what they look like?


----------



## GrandBob

tinkermell said:


> I'm going to jump on Board and see if anyone can *at least* tell me when the whole park was in full swing for Christmas last year?
> 
> It seems to me, that there is another website that has previous dates listed? Was it the "Laughing Place?"
> 
> BTW- I'm sure this has been discussed over and over, but wasn't sure what page to go to.
> Sorry!




The official start date for the holiday season this year is Monday Nov 14.


----------



## pattyduke34

tksbaskets said:


> Sounds great!  Any way to show us what they look like?



Here are a few pictures of the autograph books I got in....they have 36 pages in each...my daughter just loves hers!!! Thanks to all the help from people here on the DISboards!!

fronts





backs





first pages





first page mine





first page daughters


----------



## areweindisneyyet

They look awesome patty duke.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jernysgirl

Well.... it looks like they have hours posted through Veteran's Day (Nov 11th). On that Friday, the schedule shows the Holiday fireworks @ 8:45.


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> Well.... it looks like they have hours posted through Veteran's Day (Nov 11th). On that Friday, the schedule shows the Holiday fireworks @ 8:45.



Kim - 

Thanks for posting this.  You know, I had a feeling that some of the holiday entertainment (like the fireworks) would at least soft open on 11/11.  We now know that IASW is supposed to be closed until 11/11, and then will miraculously reopen as IASW Holiday.  So the fireworks will be holiday-ized on 11/11 too.  Does this mean the Christmas Fantasy Parade will also start on 11/11?

This begs the question - why is the season officially beginning on 11/14 if everything is starting 3 days before that?  What is going to begin on 11/14 that won't be running on 11/11?  Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, maybe?  The official start dates have always been Fridays before.  Why do they not just say the season starts on 11/11 this year?  I am baffled!

And exactly when will the holiday segment of WoC debut?  Is it going to run for the entire season, or maybe just from Thanksgiving on?  Or maybe just right around Christmas and New Year's?

​
In any case, I am excited because peppermint ice cream is starting to appear in the grocery stores!!  Who cares if it's still September?  I need the peppermint goodies to roll out a little early!!

Whenever you see the telltale Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream carton or the Starbucks Peppermint Mocha Ice Cream in the frozen foods section, it is a sure sign that the holidays are fast approaching.  And I could not be happier!  Good riddance, Summer!  Hello, Fall and Winter!  Hello, gingerbread!  Hello, pine trees!  Hello, snowmen!  Hello, Rankin-Bass clay puppet specials on ABC Family!  Hello, Peanuts holiday specials!  Hello, hot cocoa...and all the wonderful decorations, aromas & tasty treats that come with these seasons/months!!


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> Kim -
> 
> Thanks for posting this.  You know, I had a feeling that some of the holiday entertainment (like the fireworks) would at least soft open on 11/11.  We now know that IASW is supposed to be closed until 11/11, and then will miraculously reopen as IASW Holiday.  So the fireworks will be holiday-ized on 11/11 too.  Does this mean the Christmas Fantasy Parade will also start on 11/11?
> 
> This begs the question - why is the season officially beginning on 11/14 if everything is starting 3 days before that?  What is going to begin on 11/14 that won't be running on 11/11?  Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, maybe?  The official start dates have always been Fridays before.  Why do they not just say the season starts on 11/11 this year?  I am baffled!



You're welcome!  It's not like I have been anxious awaiting or anything... 

As far as that day goes, Soundsational is still on the schedule that day for 4pm and 6:30pm, so I would assume that means no Christmas parade, but... as we all know things are subject to change. 



Sherry E said:


> Good riddance, Summer!  Hello, Fall and Winter!  Hello, gingerbread!  Hello, pine trees!  Hello, snowmen!  Hello, Rankin-Bass clay puppet specials on ABC Family!  Hello, Peanuts holiday specials!  Hello, hot cocoa...and all the wonderful decorations, aromas & tasty treats that come with these seasons/months!!



Amen!


----------



## Sherry E

jacs1234 said:


> Thanks for all the work you put into this thread Sherry!



Thank you, *jacs1234*!  And thank you for being a participant and great contributor to this thread!




larina said:


> Sherry, thank you so much for all of the work that you do here. I love this thread, and can't imagine how much work goes into it.



Thank you, *larina*!  I'm so glad to have you following along with us here! 




kaffinito said:


> I love all of the information on this thread
> 
> I wish I could look at the Holiday pictures, but I'm deliberately _not_ looking so I don't spoil the surprise when I get there.
> 
> When I get back home I'll look - promise!
> 
> I am planning on booking one of those Holiday Tours - I read in a TR on here that you get actual chairs for the parade (that will be a treat!) and can get some hot cocoa to drink while watching it.  Sounds  to me!



Okay, *kaffinito* - We will forgive you for not looking at photos!  The element of surprise is important too, and you have a lot to look forward to when you get to DLR!!

I have not done the holiday tour yet, but I have heard so many good things about it.  I'm eager to do it at some point.  The parade seats are a big draw, of course.  Plus, you get the cocoa in a collectible cup, a gingerbread cookie and a souvenir pin.  Then you also get front-of-the-line privileges for IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, as well as something else too, I think.  And, the guide for the tour encourages all the participants to sing Christmas songs as you march along through DL, learning all kinds of DLR holiday-related trivia!  

When you get back home, we hope you will be sharing photos here as well as looking at them!




rentayenta said:


> What do you think "peak weeks" only means for the WoC?



*Jenny -* Your guess is as good as mine.  What the heck does that pesky Al Lutz mean by "peak weeks"?  

That term could mean several different things:  

1) It could mean from the season start date (11/14) on until January;  

2) It could mean from Thanksgiving (when the season really picks up steam) on to January; 

3) It could mean all through the month of December only; or 

4) It could mean only the week of Christmas and the week of New Year's because those are crazy busy (which will tick me off and annoy me to no end because I would miss the WoC holiday segment).  

I'm sure there's other stuff it could mean too, but those were the 4 examples that popped into my head!! 

I hate mystery (in this case)!  I want details and I want them now!  I hope that the Parks Blog posts something about the WoC holiday thing soon, so people can know when to expect it!  I realize it's not going to be an entire WoC holiday show, but would want to see it even with a segment.

All I know is, I will be annoyed if it turns out to be a Christmas week and New Year's week only segment.  That little WoC holiday business had better be showing every night, all season long, or at least from Thanksgiving on!




nicolispicoli said:


> Agreed! Thank you Sherry for all the work you put into this thread! It is more helpful then you know!



Thank you, *nicolispicoli*!  I appreciate it.  That is definitely the goal - to help people be informed about all the things pertaining to the holiday season, and also to exchange information with each other as it comes in.  We all learn from each other here!



DisneyIsMagical said:


> Absolutely Agreed!!  I look forward to each and every countdown post, and everyone's photos and/or contributions to this thread!  I believe we all appreciate all of your hard work Sherry!  It's hard enough for me to just post photo links and a description much less anything else
> 
> WARNING: SPOILER ALERT!!! I am hoping to post photos here while @ DL (11/9-11/12), but we'll see how well that works out, I think it may be really difficult with my phone.  I *might* take my laptop, I just really dispise security @ the airport with the laptop, too much of a pain!
> 
> If it doesn't work out while I'm down there, I will be sure to post them on 11/13 when I'm back.



Thank you, *Vanessa*!  I'm glad the themes & countdowns are going over well!  It will seem a little strange when we hit 11/14 and then the countdowns end after that.  I don't know what I will do with myself each Monday after that!  Actually, I think I am going to have to work on Monday's theme over this weekend.  If I go with the theme I am thinking of going with, it will take some time to round up my own photos.  On Monday I am heading to DLR for the Halloween Party, and won't have time to work on the theme in the morning.  I will literally just have to pop onto the DIS quickly, post the countdown/theme here and then sign off.  So that means I have to hunker down and get all the info together tomorrow or Sunday!

If you are able to post photos while you're at DLR, that will be wonderful.  It's going to be exciting to hear back from the first people on the scene to tell us what kinds of decorations are in DCA this year, for example.  Whole new entrance = new decorations?  And will anything be missing from Disneyland?

But if you can't post until you return, that will be great too!  Either way, we will all be waiting eagerly to get lots of info!!





DisneyIsMagical said:


> That's what I'm hoping for!  I will probably drive my Aunt crazy by stalking IASWH!!
> 
> I hope your holiday plans come together as smoothly as possible!  Sending you good vibes for that! I know how difficult it is when you have to plan with others, sometimes it becomes a bit stressful



*Vanessa* -  Too funny about stalking IASWH!  It looks like you will not only have IASWH open during part of your trip, but also the holiday fireworks will be running on 11/11!

My holiday plans always seem to go awry somewhere along the line - mainly due to other people involved in the plan, to be honest - but somehow I never miss the holiday season at DLR, and this year will be no different.  I will go, whether I go alone or go with friends.  It's all good, no matter how it works out.  I have an awesome rate at the PPH that I have to use before the year ends! 




MrsMac218 said:


> I've never posted on this board before, so nice to meet you all!
> 
> Christmas time at Disneyland is my absolute favorite, and even though we live only an hour away, we always plan a 2 or 3 day trip every year during the holidays.  This year we are staying at the Grand Californian and couldn't be more excited!



Welcome, *MrsMac218*!!!  

I am so glad to have you join us here!  It sounds like you must live in SoCal too (so do I).  I am in total agreement with you - I live close to Disneyland, by most people's standards (45 minutes away on a no-traffic day), but I don't feel complete unless I make at least a 2-night/3-day stay during the holidays, and usually a 4-day/3-nighter.  (This year I have 7 nights booked.)  The Grand Californian has the best hotel holiday atmosphere out of all 3 Disney hotels - the lobby/hearth area is so festive and inviting.

Each Monday we are doing a countdown to the start of the holiday season at Disneyland (11/14 this year), along with a holiday photo "theme" for the week.  So far, the themes have been Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, Main Street (daytime, nighttime or window displays), New Orleans Square, the 3 hotels of the Disneyland Resort and It's a Small World Holiday.  In 3 days I will post the new countdown and theme.  

Please feel free to share some of your Disneyland holiday photos with us if you have them handy (and they don't have to fit a particular theme, although, since you go every year for the holidays, you probably will have some photos fitting the upcoming themes!)!  We'd love to see them!





rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I agree with he others that this thread is awesome  I wish I had some more photos to share but they are on DHs Mac with DH in Lake Placid right now and on my Facebook that I keep private. I love the pictures that are being shared.



Thank you, *Jenny*!  Well, you will just have to take more photos on your upcoming trip and keep them close by for quick and easy sharing!  You ultimately decided on 3 days instead of 4, right?  That was the last I heard.





jacs1234 said:


> I wish they had the schedule up too, but say that on the main board and you'll get in trouble.
> 
> I'm an Aussie, we have lots of things to plan and we can't get to disneyland every month to fit everything in and we can't just skip something and do it next time because there may be no next time,  so we have to plan things perfectly so we can fit it all in.  I would love to know when the CM parties are on.  If I knew they were on, I would plan dinner outside the park for that day, but if they're not on, I would plan dinner inside the park.  I'm at my 60 days mark so I could start making reservations but I need to know what I'm doing  and when first.  KWIM?



I agree with you, *jacs1234*!  I know DLR is not a carbon copy of WDW, and maybe we don't need to plan 6 months in advance...but planning 3 or 4 months in advance doesn't seem unreasonable.  People from other states and especially other countries need to get their plans in order.  I don't see why we can't find out the Halloween and holiday season dates early in the year (though this year some of the dates came out pretty early).  I don't see why we can't find out the CM party dates a few months in advance.

I think that, especially since DLR is now building itself up to be much more of a vacation destination instead of just a day trip destination with all the upcoming changes in DCA, they should start making basic dates and other schedule-related info available much earlier in the year.



tinkermell said:


> I'm going to jump on Board and see if anyone can *at least* tell me when the whole park was in full swing for Christmas last year?
> 
> It seems to me, that there is another website that has previous dates listed? Was it the "Laughing Place?"
> 
> BTW- I'm sure this has been discussed over and over, but wasn't sure what page to go to.
> Sorry!




Hi, *Melody*!!  I'm glad you popped in!  I know that Bob (GrandBob) and Mia (areweindisneyyet) already answered your question, but I just wanted to make sure you knew that Page 1 (Posts #1, Post #2 and especially Post #3) is where lots of info is.  The previous Christmas thread was the one that was disorganized and didn't have any kind of easy place to find information.  I remember you were one of the ones who wanted a Table of Contents, for example.  This thread is a bit different!  Now, Post #3 has all sorts of info in one place!!

But...if you cannot find something, for some reason, please feel free to just jump in and ask us.  As you can see, there are lots of folks here willing to answer questions and share information.  Many questions come up repeatedly - we know that not everyone has time to get caught up - so there is always someone here to answer!



areweindisneyyet said:


> Tinkermell.
> 
> Found this post from near post 680. Hope it helps.



*Mia *- Thanks so much for pulling up my 'holiday phases' post!  I thought about that one the other day and was thinking of pulling it up for some reason or other.  And thank you for stepping in to answer questions and help other DIS'ers out, as well as referring them to Page 1 of the thread.


----------



## Sherry E

Who among us cannot wait for the annual *"Joy to the Small World"* Disneyland commercials that start airing right when the holiday season begins, in which a choir of children is slowly singing, _"It's a small world after all..."_?  I am one of those sorts who gets choked up at Hallmark commercials, so it's no surprise that the "Joy to the Small World" spots get me every time!  They are extremely effective.

There's a longer version of the ad, and then there is a shorter version (actually, I think I've seen variations of both the long-form ad and the short-form ad between 2009 and 2010, but all of the versions are good!).  In the commercial, you see wide-eyed, happy children skipping merrily along in a seemingly uncrowded Disneyland, enjoying the snowfall on Main Street, the fireworks and, of course, the breathtaking It's a Small World Holiday - aglow in thousands of colored lights.

Remember, everyone, we are still the middle of *"It's a Small World Holiday"* theme week, so if there is anyone out there who would like to share their IASWH photos, please feel free!  There will be a new theme on Monday (in 3 days), and that one may be a little trickier than this week's theme has been!  Muahahahahahahaha!!



_*"Jingle shells...jingle shells...."*_




















































*This is close to the spot in the ride where you may begin to smell a faint hint of peppermint if you inhale deeply!*


----------



## Sherry E

And more for theme week!











































































































































































_*Nearby photo display:*_


----------



## MinnieMama09

Hi Sherry! I can't believe we get to come back again this year for the holidays! This thread and all your advice were so helpful last year (we went last year I think about the same time you did...mid-December...I think our dates were Dec. 12-15 or so). We just booked our trip for Thanksgiving this past weekend and I am so thrilled...didn't think we would be able to go again til next year! 

Looking forward to catching up on all the pics and the "goings on" on this thread before our trip in November. It'll be quite an experience having Thanksgiving at DL! 

One quick question...I saw where you mentioned Phase 3 of the holiday decorations...we are staying at the DLH this time...when you said decorations go up right after Thanksgiving, in your experience does that mean that very weekend? We'll be there Nov. 23-27 (Wed.-Sun.). I'd love it if they were up while we were there!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, we did decide on 3 days. Moving for a night didn't sounds great. I was seriously losing sleep  which sounds comepletely insane. I told myself, if the flights dropped again I would buy our airfare and cancel my waitlist unless it had come through and then we would stay the extra day. I will make the most out of every holiday lovin' minute for sure. I made some PS and am still deciding on the F! desset package.  

I won't be able to bring my usual Trader Joe's haul home but I'll pack lightly and stuff what I can.

I am really so excited. I'm looking into park hoppers and rental cars and found out via the DIS boards that Alamo has a rental place in DTD. I didn't want to keep the car 3 extra days- more $$$ for fun holiday souvenirs. 

That pesky Al Lutz  Where does he get his info? 

I'm so excited to stay in the GCV during the holidays. I was reading my DVC Files today and can't wait to check out the DLH's new additions too. 

It's going to be a magical holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieMama09 said:


> Hi Sherry! I can't believe we get to come back again this year for the holidays! This thread and all your advice were so helpful last year (we went last year I think about the same time you did...mid-December...I think our dates were Dec. 12-15 or so). We just booked our trip for Thanksgiving this past weekend and I am so thrilled...didn't think we would be able to go again til next year!
> 
> Looking forward to catching up on all the pics and the "goings on" on this thread before our trip in November. It'll be quite an experience having Thanksgiving at DL!
> 
> One quick question...I saw where you mentioned Phase 3 of the holiday decorations...we are staying at the DLH this time...when you said decorations go up right after Thanksgiving, in your experience does that mean that very weekend? We'll be there Nov. 23-27 (Wed.-Sun.). I'd love it if they were up while we were there!



Welcome back, *MinnieMama09*!  I most definitely remember your trip last year, and you're right - it was right around when I took mine.  If not the exact same dates, I think our trips overlapped and may have only been different by a day or so.

I'm glad if I was able to help you in any way last year, but, really, it's a group effort!  We have so many wonderful contributors who have had a wide variety of DLR holiday experiences, and fortunately, many of them are willing to share info and photos!  

I'm so glad you get to go back for another holiday trip.  It sounds like you're going a bit earlier in the season than last year, as am I (if I don't change my dates, that is).

Yes - my "Phase 3" description refers to when the 3 hotels and Downtown Disney seem to get their full holiday decorations.  It wasn't until last year, after a couple of folks reported back, that we established that the GCH was not decorated until Thanksgiving weekend.  I am pretty sure the DLH and PPH will be the same.  Up until last year I was thinking the hotels were decorated as soon as the season officially began, but that was not so!  (See?  We learn something new all the time in this thread!)

I _think_ - if I recall correctly - the GCH had its giant tree up and it was all decorated on the day after Thanksgiving last year.  At the very least, I think the reports were that it was starting to be decorated in the morning on Friday, and then was fully finished later in the day.  So I would guess that all 3 DLR hotels will be decorated by the day after Thanksgiving, or at the latest, Saturday.  You will be able to catch the hotel decor before you leave!!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, we did decide on 3 days. Moving for a night didn't sounds great. I was seriously losing sleep  which sounds comepletely insane. I told myself, if the flights dropped again I would buy our airfare and cancel my waitlist unless it had come through and then we would stay the extra day. I will make the most out of every holiday lovin' minute for sure. I made some PS and am still deciding on the F! desset package.
> 
> I won't be able to bring my usual Trader Joe's haul home but I'll pack lightly and stuff what I can.
> 
> I am really so excited. I'm looking into park hoppers and rental cars and found out via the DIS boards that Alamo has a rental place in DTD. I didn't want to keep the car 3 extra days- more $$$ for fun holiday souvenirs.
> 
> That pesky Al Lutz  Where does he get his info?
> 
> I'm so excited to stay in the GCV during the holidays. I was reading my DVC Files today and can't wait to check out the DLH's new additions too.
> 
> It's going to be a magical holiday season.



*Jenny -*

You will definitely make the most of the 3 days!  I've done 3 days before, and it usually leaves me wanting more...which is a good thing.  Who knows?  Maybe if you were to have added that extra night, it would have ended up being 'too much.'  Three might be the perfect number for you!  

And, really, even though I always advocate adding nights for the holiday season IF possible, the truth is that it would have been a pain to switch hotels just for one extra night.  That's the reality, I think.  I can see how it would be worth the hassle if you were getting 2 extra nights out of it, but just for 1 extra night, to have to relocate would be annoying, I think.

Oh, you know, I've seen that Alamo place in DTD a bunch of times - but for some reason, I always forget it's Alamo!  I just think of it as 'the car rental place,' and never attached a name to it!  (Yep, that's me - noticing all the details!)

Anyway, as I recall, the Alamo place is right next to or near the Walt Disney Travel Company office.  Be sure to pop into the WDTC and grab some of their free DLR and WDW planning "brochures" (which are actually like magazines or thin books).  They also have Disney Cruise Line books, too.


Yes, it will be a magical holiday season, indeed!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I know 3 days will leave me wanting a 4th. But 4 would leave me wanting a 5th...etc etc...

I am going to take your advice and upload photos to both laptops. 

I can't wait to get my grubby paws on some candy canes.  

I can't wait to sip a mocha while waiting for the parade. I can't wait to see the tree on Main St for the first time on the trip.  So excited to spoil the kids with holiday treats and too much sugar. 



What are you looking most forward to?


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I know 3 days will leave me wanting a 4th. But 4 would leave me wanting a 5th...etc etc...
> 
> I am going to take your advice and upload photos to both laptops.
> 
> I can't wait to get my grubby paws on some candy canes.
> 
> I can't wait to sip a mocha while waiting for the parade. I can't wait to see the tree on Main St for the first time on the trip.  So excited to spoil the kids with holiday treats and too much sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you looking most forward to?




Hmmm...what am I looking most forward to?  I'm trying to put some thought into that so I can give a more original answer than what I would usually say, which would be something like, "The peppermint ice cream cones, the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, the souvenirs, taking photos of everything, etc."  Oh, and last year I was heavily involved in "Tree Quest" and "Wreath Quest," so there were many photos to be taken.  

Of course I am still looking forward to all of those things - those are perennial musts and favorites for me.

But I am trying to think of something different than what I would normally say.  

You know, there's a lot to be said for getting to DLR and being able to find a nice place to sit in the middle of the holiday action, just relaxing and taking it all in.  Last year I felt like I was in 'go go go' mode, first with my friend and then off on my photo quests.  I didn't carve out time to really just sit somewhere and people watch for too long, or to take in the atmosphere for too long.  

One of my favorite things to do, of course, is to plant myself in one of the GCH lobby chairs or sofas and enjoy the merriment of families posing with Santa or the carolers performing, etc. ...and yet, I didn't do it last year!  I ran out of time to go there and just...sit down!  So I know I am looking forward to doing that.

When I was at DLR a couple of weeks ago for Halloween Time, I spent a while in the afternoon just sitting in Town Square, by the flagpole, and people watching.  Of course, a CM who was managing pre-parade traffic saw me sitting there and thought I wasn't having a good time when, in actuality, I was having a great time just sitting, relaxing, people-watching and taking in the whole atmosphere.  In my mind, I was drawing comparisons between the Halloween crowds and ambiance and the holiday crowds and ambiance, as well as decorations.

So I guess you could say I am most looking forward to getting to DLR...so I can sit down!!


----------



## radiatorsprings

I am looking at possibly going Tuesday January 3 through Thursday the 5th since I have never gone during Christmastime.  Anyone know how the crowds will be during that week?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> So I guess you could say I am most looking forward to getting to DLR...so I can sit down!!






 I love this! I could sit for hours and people watch while noticing all of the little touches that make Disneyland so special. I always seem to find the nicest people and CMs to chat with too when waiting and sitting 2+ hours for the fireworks. 

It's nice that you give yourself time to take it all in.


----------



## Sherry E

radiatorsprings said:


> I am looking at possibly going Tuesday January 3 through Thursday the 5th since I have never gone during Christmastime.  Anyone know how the crowds will be during that week?



Hi, *Tiffani*!

Well, the interesting thing - and kind of a wild card, I guess you could say - is the fact that, this time around, the holiday season is "officially" extending so much later in January than it often does.  The season typically ends on the Sunday immediately following New Year's Day, so that part is staying the same...it's just that the Sunday immediately after New Year's Day is usually not one full week later!  Sometimes it's a matter of just a day or two after NYD and then the season is over...sometimes 3 or 4 days.  This is the first time in recent history (that we can remember) when the season is stretching all the way until January 8th - and it's "official" because it's posted on DLR's website.

So, keeping all that in mind, it's possible the upcoming January 2-5 crowds could be a little heavier than they would have been in other years.  I am picturing that anyone who is not able to make it to DLR in November or December might make a last minute run to DLR in January to try to catch what's left of the holidays before 1/8/12.  Possibly, too, there could be people who really, really want to enjoy the season but don't want to battle crowds, so they head there in the first week of January when they expect the crowds will be lighter.

Some folks have stated that there are still a few schools that are out on break until January 9th (not sure which ones), and that those kids could be packed into Disneyland in that first week of 2012.

Personally, my feeling is that I think the crowds will drop considerably after New Year's Day, or at least after January 2nd (which is when the Rose Bowl and Rose Parade will be held), as most people head back to work and school.  Sure, there may be some extra people in the parks that week to soak up whatever is left of the holidays, but I don't think it will be as crazy as the week of Christmas or the week between Christmas and New Year's.

How crowded it is could also depend on exactly what is still open until January 8.  For example, is DLR going to keep Haunted Mansion Holiday open until 1/8?  Is Santa's Reindeer Round-Up going to be open until 1/8?  Are the holiday fireworks and parade still going to be happening?  Is peppermint fudge still going to be sold at the assorted candy shops around DLR, and can we still buy shortbread snowman cookies?  If the holiday offerings substantially decrease after New Year's Day, some of the crowds will go with it.




rentayenta said:


> I love this! I could sit for hours and people watch while noticing all of the little touches that make Disneyland so special. I always seem to find the nicest people and CMs to chat with too when waiting and sitting 2+ hours for the fireworks.
> 
> It's nice that you give yourself time to take it all in.



*Jenny -*

I was partially forced to sit down a couple of weeks ago because I was having some pain in my leg! (Oh, the joys of getting older!)  But once I sat down - and I made sure to sit in Town Square, which is bustling with activity - then I just kind of silently enjoyed observing everything and making the Halloween/holiday comparisons in my mind.  

The key to 'good sitting' is to pick a good place to sit!  I'm sure you would agree.  If you pick some random bench on a side path that is tucked around a corner somewhere (and I have found those too), it may be good for getting away from the madness and having some quiet time for a bit, but it won't be good for really taking in the ambiance and people watching.  When you plop down in the middle of the GCH lobby, you are right in the thick of things, in the middle of all the happenings.  When you sit in Town Square or at the end of Main Street, same thing.  You're facing all the action.  

So if I am going to sit for quiet time, I may sit in a different location than if I wanted to take it all in and chat with people.

You're right - when you do take time to sit down, there are always nice people to talk to, whether they are other guests or CM's.  There never seems to be any shortage of people to chat with.  All throughout DLR, really, you end up talking to people from around the U.S. and all over the world who you may have never met any other way!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, we met some folks from Israel during our October 2009 trip while in DCA who are now very dear friends. The girls were in line for TSMM and heard two girls behind them speaking Hebrew. My girls said hi to them, they were/are learning Hebrew, and they started a conversation . After spending some time, the 4 of them riding together, they found their respective families (us) and we ended up spending the evening toegther and next day. 

We adore them and stay in constant contact, so you are right, you never know who you will meet.


----------



## rentayenta

And Sherry, I hope your leg is feeling better.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, we met some folks from Israel during our October 2009 trip while in DCA who are now very dear friends. The girls were in line for TSMM and heard two girls behind them speaking Hebrew. My girls said hi to them, they were/are learning Hebrew, and they started a conversation . After spending some time, the 4 of them riding together, they found their respective families (us) and we ended up spending the evening toegther and next day.
> 
> We adore them and stay in constant contact, so you are right, you never know who you will meet.



How wonderful!  Learning Hebrew and a love of Disney brought new friends into your lives!

I have not met any lasting friends at DLR yet, but we have certainly had some lovely chats with people from Australia, from Japan, from random states around the U.S., etc. - all while waiting in some ghastly line for something or while waiting for other friends.  

Everyone is kind of in the same boat with waiting and standing in lines at DLR (even if we do our best to avoid it, sometimes we just can't!), so you can either ignore each other or start talking!  There are always nice people to talk to - and at the GCH, we seem to get a lot of folks asking if we will take their photo together by the giant tree...lots of young couples and groups of friends.  People kind of sprawl around on the couches with their snacks and beverages and chat amongst each other, which is nice.

The leg problem comes and goes!  It just forces me to pop Advil and sit down here and there!  Lol!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Adding to Sherry's sitting memories! 






This was my favorite place to sit during the Holidays at DLR.. When I used to decorate christmas cookies at the Big Thunder Ranch! I'm guessing they don't do this anymore because of the BBQ restaurant that's now there?


Oh and in case you were interested in the final product..


----------



## Eeee-va

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Adding to Sherry's sitting memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite place to sit during the Holidays at DLR.. When I used to decorate christmas cookies at the Big Thunder Ranch! I'm guessing they don't do this anymore because of the BBQ restaurant that's now there?
> 
> 
> Oh and in case you were interested in the final product..



LOVE IT!  In 2009 they had that outside by the Plaza Pavilion (where they were doing the AP processing).  I swear the adults were enjoying it more than the kids!






She turned out kind of homely because I was trying to use as much frosting as possible.  (May have used some of my friend's Christmas tree frosting and/or decorations; I forget.)  I still liked her, though.






I don't know if they will be able to have the decorating there this year.


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> So I guess you could say I am most looking forward to getting to DLR...so I can sit down!!



Too funny *Sherry*! BUT you know... in all of our long trips we have never made a huge effort to just sit down for very long and soak up the atmosphere. DD and I have decided that this year we are really, really, really going to make an effort to do just that. So, while I am looking forward to every little part of our trip, this year I will also be looking forward to just sitting down. 

*nerdboyrockstar* & *Eeee-va*, love the cookie photos! Decorating cookies and coloring at Big Thunder Ranch has actually been some of our rare and most favorite sitting time.


Our trip is approaching fast! Only 29 days!  Since we are going to be there for the questionable time period between Halloween and the official Christmas season I am hoping I might get a chance to check in here and report back with some of the daily goings ons at the park. We'll see how that goes or if I get sidetracked as so easily happens when one is on vacation. I am hoping we get to take advantage of a soft opening on Small World. I know we have before so I'm thinking the chances are pretty fair. And, while I am wishing.... if only POTC would have a way early soft opening.... my entire bunch would be oh so happy. Geesh we are going to really miss that one!  Oh well. I may just have to buy extra souvenirs for DD and, if need be, ply DS with turkey legs and DH with gingerbread men to help ease the pain.


----------



## radiatorsprings

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Tiffani*!
> 
> Well, the interesting thing - and kind of a wild card, I guess you could say - is the fact that, this time around, the holiday season is "officially" extending so much later in January than it often does.  The season typically ends on the Sunday immediately following New Year's Day, so that part is staying the same...it's just that the Sunday immediately after New Year's Day is usually not one full week later!  Sometimes it's a matter of just a day or two after NYD and then the season is over...sometimes 3 or 4 days.  This is the first time in recent history (that we can remember) when the season is stretching all the way until January 8th - and it's "official" because it's posted on DLR's website.
> 
> So, keeping all that in mind, it's possible the upcoming January 2-5 crowds could be a little heavier than they would have been in other years.  I am picturing that anyone who is not able to make it to DLR in November or December might make a last minute run to DLR in January to try to catch what's left of the holidays before 1/8/12.  Possibly, too, there could be people who really, really want to enjoy the season but don't want to battle crowds, so they head there in the first week of January when they expect the crowds will be lighter.
> 
> Some folks have stated that there are still a few schools that are out on break until January 9th (not sure which ones), and that those kids could be packed into Disneyland in that first week of 2012.
> 
> Personally, my feeling is that I think the crowds will drop considerably after New Year's Day, or at least after January 2nd (which is when the Rose Bowl and Rose Parade will be held), as most people head back to work and school.  Sure, there may be some extra people in the parks that week to soak up whatever is left of the holidays, but I don't think it will be as crazy as the week of Christmas or the week between Christmas and New Year's.
> 
> How crowded it is could also depend on exactly what is still open until January 8.  For example, is DLR going to keep Haunted Mansion Holiday open until 1/8?  Is Santa's Reindeer Round-Up going to be open until 1/8?  Are the holiday fireworks and parade still going to be happening?  Is peppermint fudge still going to be sold at the assorted candy shops around DLR, and can we still buy shortbread snowman cookies?  If the holiday offerings substantially decrease after New Year's Day, some of the crowds will go with it.



Thank you, you're very helpful!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Whilst I leave for my holiday in just under 10 weeks, I am will be back in Disneyland in 11 weeks today.  77 sleeps, until Christmas around every corner, a Christmas tree for every occasion and of course, Churros and Hot Chocolate watching the Christmas Parade.  

And on that not, let the working week begin!


----------



## Sherry E

*I am heading off to DLR today for Mickey's Halloween Party, but....It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 42 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins in Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up five weeks ago.  We followed that up with the small town American charm of Main Street .  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Last week we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  There are quite a few more themes to come over the next six weeks.   

So, that said....drum roll please..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......
MICKEYS TOONTOWN!!!*​



_*Since 1993, Mickeys Toontown has been a place that is easily dismissed as a playground just for kids.  However, anyone who appreciates the famous attention to detail that Disneyland offers in all of its theme parks will agree that Toontown is one of the best places to enjoy those details.  

Located at the far reaches of Disneyland, beyond the magical Its a Small World Holiday, Mickeys Toontown seems a long way to go for a bit of holiday cheer.  But holiday cheer you will surely find if you care to visit this city made of exaggerated, slightly askew structures and shapes; signs, sight gags and inside jokes; talking inanimate objects; and bright, vivid colors. Toontown is wild.  Its wacky.  Its whimsical.  Its off-kilter.  And it has its own special style of decorating for the season.

As Toontown is the place where Disney luminaries such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck and Chip & Dale reside, it will be no surprise to hear their familiar voices singing Christmas songs as you stroll through the streets of this madcap world.  

One of the first Christmas-y things to catch your eye is the towns tree, adorned with oversized ornaments comprised of mostly primary & secondary colors, candy canes, etc.  But there are touches of the season everywhere you look.  Roger Rabbit wears a Santa Claus suit in his cozy nook situated above the Car Toon Spin ride.  Mickey and Minnie display trees on their lawns (Minnies tree is decidedly pink-ish!).  Decorations hanging from various Toontown businesses bear symbols of the themes they represent, i.e., some of the Fire House ornaments are Dalmatian-spotted; there are letters/envelopes in the garland above the Post Office; there are daisies above Daisys Diner, etc.  The details are absolutely amazing, and are just one of the elements that make Toontown such a special place in Disneyland all year long, and specifically from November to January!


Please feel free to post your holiday photos of Mickeys Toontown this week! *_



































































































































































​


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

great pics Sherry


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry and Chris.....GREAT pictures!  Thanks for posting.  I love TT's decorations.  I think my favorite is the Donald wreath that you posted Sherry...love those colors.  And thanks again for a great thread.


----------



## rentayenta

Great pictures Sherry and Elk Grove Chris! Now, somehow, I have to fit ToonTown into my 3 tiny days at Disneyland!  I love how fun ToonTown is.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pics Sherry and Elk Grove Chris, now here are my pics from Mickey's Toontown.


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few that I found that I took in 2005..As you can see I left the date on!  




















This was taken in front of Chip and Dale's house!


----------



## dwheatl

The last picture is of one of the feral kitties of DL. I think it was near the Matterhorn.


----------



## dwheatl

These are from 2009.




















The last picture is of some of the feral kitties of DL. I think they were near the Matterhorn.


----------



## mariezp

Here's a few more to add to the mix...


----------



## jacs1234

I only have one pic of toontown on flickr but I will hunt them down, I WILL find them.  

Here's the one I have.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW great pictures of Toon Town.  We've never even been in there.  I think this December's trip will need to include TT and Bugs Land.  You all have enticed me with your great pics!


----------



## tinkermell

areweindisneyyet said:


> Tinkermell.
> 
> Found this post from near post 680. Hope it helps.





areweindisneyyet said:


> Also the park schedules from last year are on the table of contents on page 1 which will give you a good idea of hours and activities.
> 
> Have fun planning.





GrandBob said:


> The official start date for the holiday season this year is Monday Nov 14.



 Thankyou so much everyone!  Now I just need to take the time, and get my schedule figured out. 



Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Melody*!!  I'm glad you popped in!  I know that Bob (GrandBob) and Mia (areweindisneyyet) already answered your question, but I just wanted to make sure you knew that Page 1 (Posts #1, Post #2 and especially Post #3) is where lots of info is.  The previous Christmas thread was the one that was disorganized and didn't have any kind of easy place to find information.  I remember you were one of the ones who wanted a Table of Contents, for example.  This thread is a bit different!  Now, Post #3 has all sorts of info in one place!!
> 
> But...if you cannot find something, for some reason, please feel free to just jump in and ask us.  As you can see, there are lots of folks here willing to answer questions and share information.  Many questions come up repeatedly - we know that not everyone has time to get caught up - so there is always someone here to answer!


HI Sherry!

I can't believe you remembered my request. Wow!
You are doing a fabulous job around here!
Thankyou!

BTW- Have you ever considered coming to meet up with the Divas on our annual trip? We'd love to have you come! 
************

I'm loving all of the great Christmas pictures.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

We had the WDTC Morning Toontown Madness passes, so after watching the ceremony we divided and explored Toontown.  DH whipped out the camera and took these pics.  What I love about Toontown are the strong vibrant colours.


----------



## radiatorsprings

I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but does anyone know if Electronica will be held nightly during the holiday season?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

radiatorsprings said:


> I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but does anyone know if Electronica will be held nightly during the holiday season?



Weekends I am sure I have read but not sure about daily.  Anyone?


----------



## mvf-m11c

radiatorsprings said:


> I don't know if this has been addressed yet, but does anyone know if Electronica will be held nightly during the holiday season?



Electronica should be running on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays. It has not been confirmed yet, but I would assume that Electronica should be running on the weekdays during the busy days of the Holiday season. But I know for a fact that it will be running on the weekends.


----------



## kirstie101

Oh toon town looks great! I can't wait!
Which leads me to a question...what happens if it rains?  Does the parade get cancelled? What rides generally close down?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kirstie101 said:


> Oh toon town looks great! I can't wait!
> Which leads me to a question...what happens if it rains?  Does the parade get cancelled? What rides generally close down?



If it rains or is really wet, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade will not be running. But they will run a cavalcade parade with the Disney characters. It is called "Mickey's Rainy Day Cavalcade". This is a small parade with characters on board the MS vehicles (Omnibus) and greet the people down the parade route during a rainy or wet day.


----------



## Eeee-va

kirstie101 said:


> Which leads me to a question...what happens if it rains?  Does the parade get cancelled? What rides generally close down?



First, it probably won't rain.  If it does rain, it probably will only be for a day or two, so if your trip is longer than that, you will probably still have rain-free days and can plan accordingly.

We went in mid-December 2009 when it was sunny the first day or two, then rainy-ish Friday (started raining hard in the late evening) and rainy all day Saturday.  If it rains hard, the parks really clear out...DCA was an absolute ghost town Saturday night and the wait for TSMM was about as long as it took to walk the queue.  Alice in Wonderland and the Teacups will definitely close in the rain...I'm not sure any close unless it's raining hard.  I've heard they will run rides like It's a Small World until the rainwater starts filling the boats!  I've heard some of the outdoor rides like Big Thunder Mountain are uncomfortable in pelting rain (I never had the courage to try them).  And if it's raining and cold, people will actually go into Innoventions.  LOL.  I think Fantasmic! only ran for the first show on Friday that weekend.

It gets slippery in the rain....  If I had it to do again, I would buy some sort of rain boots if it looked like it would rain a couple days because the only thing I didn't like was walking around with wet shoes.

Eating can be a challenge because a lot of seating is outdoors...we had a lot of difficulty eating at Hungry Bear because everyone had to sit downstairs to avoid the rain, and people were holding tables for their party when their party took literally 15-20 minutes to arrive.  (When we finally sat down, we had finished our meal by the time the person who wouldn't let us sit at her table's family came down.)  Eating was really the only thing I didn't like about the rain.  If you got something you could eat while standing under a rooftop (corn dog/etc.), then I think you'd be fine.

It is possible they will close the parks a few hours early if it rains--they did that at DL in 2010, I believe, but not during our trip in 2009.  Crowds will be reduced, though, so you should still get a lot done.

I had read here that they will run the parade unless it is very rainy, so we didn't make a special effort to see the parade before the rain set in.  That was a mistake...I'm not sure the parade ran at all on Friday, even though it certainly wasn't raining hard during the first parade time.  We didn't even see the cavalcade--I'm not absolutely certain it went through, but it could have.  

But, even though it rained a lot during our trip, we managed to see my priority (Tiana's Showboat Jubilee which ran that winter only) 3 times (it ran a lot more often than the parade).  So we COULD have seen the parade if we'd known it would not run in the rain.


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks for the rain info everyone! The only reason I'm at all concerned is because of the baby. I know my 4 year old could be a trooper if it was raining but obviously with a 9 month old it will be a different story. We'll be there friday-sunday so based on what everyone said I think no matter what the weather brings, we'll get at least some quality park time in!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Hi All! 

I have a holiday tour question. I was told by a CM that the first day of the holiday tour is the first offical day of holidaytime, so Nov. 14th. That is the only day that we will be able to go on it as it's our last day in the park. I plan on calling on October 14th to book, but was wondering what time they open for bookings. Does anyone happen to know? I don't want to wait and have it be sold out because it's the first day they're having it and we don't have another chance. I don't know yet if they'll be having the tours once or twice that day, but I assume once since the schedule for that only shows the parade once and the park is only open until 8pm. 

If anyone has a clue, please enlighten me  

Thanks as always for the help!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

nicolispicoli said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have a holiday tour question. I was told by a CM that the first day of the holiday tour is the first offical day of holidaytime, so Nov. 14th. That is the only day that we will be able to go on it as it's our last day in the park. I plan on calling on October 14th to book, but was wondering what time they open for bookings. Does anyone happen to know? I don't want to wait and have it be sold out because it's the first day they're having it and we don't have another chance. I don't know yet if they'll be having the tours once or twice that day, but I assume once since the schedule for that only shows the parade once and the park is only open until 8pm.
> 
> If anyone has a clue, please enlighten me
> 
> Thanks as always for the help!!




Hi NicoliSpicoli

I have copied this link from the TOC on the first page of this Superthread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2311049 

The first post has lots of information on the tour including the number to call.  On the first page of the 3rd thread it states that the lines open at 8am.

Hope this helps.

We are going to book a tour for our trip, so I really hope you get to go and spread some news for us.

Mia


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Just wanted to update everyone and tell you I just found out today that the park will be open until 9 on December 5 & 6. I found this out by calling to book priority seating for my December 5-10 trip!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMomof2inSLC said:


> Just wanted to update everyone and tell you I just found out today that the park will be open until 9 on December 5 & 6. I found this out by calling to book priority seating for my December 5-10 trip!!




Thank you!   


Did the CM you talked to specifically say that the CM parties would be held on other nights, or did he/she just say that Disneyland is open until 9 p.m.?  Last year I don't think they knew anything about the parties until early November.

When I had to call the Special Activities office recently about my hotel reservation for the holidays, the CM's in that office still had no idea when the CM parties would be.  

I wonder if they just found out the CM party dates in the last few days, OR if the people you talked to today are just operating under the assumption that Disneyland will be open until 9 p.m. on those nights, until they hear otherwise.  It's possible they just don't know the party dates yet so the calendar is not showing anything different than the 9 p.m. closure. 

In any case, even when DL does close early, DCA stays open!  So it will all be good, any way it works out!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> In any case, even when DL does close early, DCA stays open!  So it will all be good, any way it works out!





 I agree with this. While 6 pm is pretty early, DCA and DTD as well as the beautiful hotels are open. 8 pm closing is perfect for me.  It gives us time to shop and stroll and snack and still be asleep by 10:30ish and have enough rest to rope drop. I am going to be the best old person ever!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> I agree with this. While 6 pm is pretty early, DCA and DTD as well as the beautiful hotels are open. 8 pm closing is perfect for me.  It gives us time to shop and stroll and snack and still be asleep by 10:30ish and have enough rest to rope drop. I am going to be the best old person ever!



Rentayenta you make me laugh.  

Off for my nanna nap and then me thinks it is time to do some baking...

Gingerbread seems good....

It is very cold and wet at my place today so it is just perfect for Christmas treats and since I wont be home to make them in December I guess it is OK to make them now.  

I get to start making dining reservations next week ...


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Sherry E said:


> Did the CM you talked to specifically say that the CM parties would be held on other nights, or did he/she just say that Disneyland is open until 9 p.m.?



Hi Sherry! She didn't say anything about the when the parties will be. I'm wondering if anyone calls next week for priority seating, if they will have different hours for the 12th and 13th?  Guess we just have to wait and see! 
 I'm really excited either way! This is my first Holiday season trip and December 6th is my birthday!


----------



## jacs1234

I just made all my dining reservations today, had to change a couple of things by about 20 minutes here and there and the blue bayou was booked on the Saturday night but I got it on the Sunday night instead.  I also asked the cm about the 5th and was told it closes at 9, I specifically asked about the cm parties but can you believe I can't remember what she said about it (doh)


----------



## NewbieMouse

DisneyMomof2inSLC said:


> Hi Sherry! She didn't say anything about the when the parties will be. I'm wondering if anyone calls next week for priority seating, if they will have different hours for the 12th and 13th?  Guess we just have to wait and see!
> I'm really excited either way! This is my first Holiday season trip and December 6th is my birthday!



I'll be calling next week for the 12th, so I'll be sure to ask...


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> Rentayenta you make me laugh.
> 
> Off for my nanna nap and then me thinks it is time to do some baking...
> 
> Gingerbread seems good....
> 
> It is very cold and wet at my place today so it is just perfect for Christmas treats and since I wont be home to make them in December I guess it is OK to make them now.
> 
> I get to start making dining reservations next week ...




*Mia - *

You reminded me to post a bit of info here when you mentioned gingerbread.  I had posted about this in the Halloween thread and then completely neglected to mention it here, of all places!

​


Okay - about *these gingerbread cookies with mouse ears* (I took this picture on 9/16 this year):








Personally, I have always associated these cookies and anything made of gingerbread with Autumn/Halloween and especially Winter/the holiday season.  I do not associate gingerbread with Spring or Summer in my mind.  Gingerbread is very tied in with Halloween Time and Christmas Time.  Granted, DLR's Fall season treats tend to roll out as soon as their Summer season ends - which could be in late August or early September - but still, at least the gingerbread is tied in with the Fall...even if it's a tad early.

BUT, a couple of DIS'ers had reportedly seen these same cookies in DLR at other times of year that were not Fall and Winter!  Someone said they saw the cookies in - now hold on to your hats - *May*.  Someone said they saw the cookies in June.  

Oh, the horror of it all.  It was madness.  These beloved chocolate-dipped gingerbread cookies with ears were suddenly running wild in Disneyland Resort.

I began to wonder if people were confusing the shortbread 'impostor' cookies for being gingerbread.  This photo is courtesy of AmericanItGirl, in the Dining thread:




AmericanItGirl said:


> Cutest cookies I've ever seen:




As you can see, these evil doppelgangers in the photo above are made from the same exact mold as the gingerbread cookies, they are basically the same size and shape, and they are made to look like the gingerbread cookies, with buttons and all.  They're like....gingerbread men with ears *lite*!  They are like...gingerbread men with ears...on vacation!  Except for the very important fact remains - they are not gingerbread cookies, made from gingerbread.

Could it be that the cookies people reported to be gingerbread were actually shortbread (or even sugar cookies), and they were confused by the shape of them, and the buttons?


Well, I decided to get to the bottom of this cookie mystery.  When I was at DLR 5 days ago (this past Monday) for another day of Halloween Time fun, I marched myself into the Candy Palace and asked the nice CM behind the counter about these cookies and exactly when they become available at DLR.  Could there be any truth to the rumor that they can be found in...gulp....May?


I pointed to the _actual_ gingerbread cookies in the case and explained to the CM.  She said that they (the Candy Palace) had just gotten the cookies in a couple of weeks ago, in time for the Halloween season.  They don't get them any sooner than that, and most of the places around DLR who sell those specific cookies will not have them until Summer season at DLR ends and Halloween season begins.

BUT - this Candy Palace CM also told me that she thinks a couple of other places around DLR (and that could include DCA and DL) have started to carry the cookies at other times of year than just Fall or Winter.  She couldn't remember which places - there were only a couple, and they had only just started to sell the cookies year-round in 2011, I think - but they had them before Fall this year.

So I am guessing that the DIS'ers who reported seeing the gingerbread men with ears in Spring or early Summer must have gone into either of these lone shops the Candy Palace CM mentioned.

And here is the real news - the Candy Palace CM told me that DLR is planning to sell the actual gingerbread cookies year-round in all the shops where they would normally be sold....AS OF 2012!!!  She said the cookies are so popular and so many people ask about them that DLR is trying to work on making them available year-round as of next year (conveniently, just in the nick of time for all the masses to descend upon a shiny new version of DCA, Cars Land, etc. - when all kinds of changes are happening).

So - even though I think it's blasphemy to sell gingerbread cookies during non-Halloween or non-holiday seasons - it looks like the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears dipped in chocolate will soon be sharing shelf space with their shortbread counterparts all year long.  Coming soon to a candy or baked goods shop in DLR near you!





DisneyMomof2inSLC said:


> Hi Sherry! She didn't say anything about the when the parties will be. I'm wondering if anyone calls next week for priority seating, if they will have different hours for the 12th and 13th?  Guess we just have to wait and see!
> I'm really excited either way! This is my first Holiday season trip and December 6th is my birthday!



*DisneyMomof2inSLC - *

You will have a great time!  Seeing the holiday season at DLR for the first time is magical, and especially on your birthday!






jacs1234 said:


> I just made all my dining reservations today, had to change a couple of things by about 20 minutes here and there and the blue bayou was booked on the Saturday night but I got it on the Sunday night instead.  I also asked the cm about the 5th and was told it closes at 9, I specifically asked about the cm parties but can you believe I can't remember what she said about it (doh)



*jacs1234 -*

Oh no!  You asked about the parties and you don't remember the answer!  You don't remember if she said the parties were on different dates?  Or maybe she said they don't know the party dates yet??





NewbieMouse said:


> I'll be calling next week for the 12th, so I'll be sure to ask...



*NewbieMouse -*

Sounds like a plan!  Let us know what you hear!  So, from what it's looking like right now, the CM parties could possibly fall during your trip, Newbie!

Somehow, until we actually have a CM go on record and say that the CM parties are being held on 12/12 and 12/13 this year (or some other dates that are not 12/5 and 12/6), I won't be certain of when the parties are or are not happening.  Schedules can always change.

I have to call the Special Activities office back again about my reservation in the next couple of days, so of course I will ask them again too, but since they didn't know the party dates within the last week I don't know if I will get anywhere.  


I think I am pretty much in the clear if the CM parties are held on 12/12 and 12/13 this year.  If I keep the same dates that I have booked (11/28 - 12/5), I will avoid them.  If I move my trip dates over by a few days and start it on 12/2 - which is looking more likely - I will still totally miss the party days if they happen on 12/12 and 12/13.  

But if the parties DO end up happening on 12/5 and 12/6 after all, it's possible I could run into the CM parties...again.  

Ah well, whatever way it works out, it will be fine and I will just roll with it.  I am old and tired and should probably be in bed at 6 p.m. anyway.


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> Rentayenta you make me laugh.
> 
> Off for my nanna nap and then me thinks it is time to do some baking...
> 
> Gingerbread seems good....
> 
> It is very cold and wet at my place today so it is just perfect for Christmas treats and since I wont be home to make them in December I guess it is OK to make them now.
> 
> I get to start making dining reservations next week ...





I love gingerbread! It is a perfect gingerbread making day. It's rainy and cold here too. It's Yom Kippur and we just got back from services. I shouldn't be on the comp necessarily but the kids are on the Wii, DH is watching college ball, so I thought: why not?!  Back to services tonight though and then DH and I are going on a date. Maybe we'll do a little holiday shopping too.


----------



## merrrydeath

I'm all booked for December 10th-14th at... the GRAND CALIFORNIAN!!! I'm squealing every time I think about it. This girl has only ever stayed in $59/night rooms when going to Disneyland... which is FINE. It means that I can go often, but oh man oh man I know that I will love staying at The Grand for 4 nights. I side-tracked my mom through the hotel on our most recent trip and she fell in love. So much that she insisted we stay there for our Christmas trip. 

Now, going in to it, I knew that CM parties were a possibility for 2 out of our 3 days but I figure it just means that we wait and have dinner in Downtown Disney after the park closes, or end our nights in DCA, OR just enjoy the luxury of our hotel. So I'm not too worried about the possible short hours. 

HOWEVER my question is, can anyone confirm if they still run the holiday tour on the days with CM parties? We would really like to do the holiday tour again and want to know our options for days we will have that available. Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> I'm all booked for December 10th-14th at... the GRAND CALIFORNIAN!!! I'm squealing every time I think about it. This girl has only ever stayed in $59/night rooms when going to Disneyland... which is FINE. It means that I can go often, but oh man oh man I know that I will love staying at The Grand for 4 nights. I side-tracked my mom through the hotel on our most recent trip and she fell in love. So much that she insisted we stay there for our Christmas trip.
> 
> Now, going in to it, I knew that CM parties were a possibility for 2 out of our 3 days but I figure it just means that we wait and have dinner in Downtown Disney after the park closes, or end our nights in DCA, OR just enjoy the luxury of our hotel. So I'm not too worried about the possible short hours.
> 
> HOWEVER my question is, can anyone confirm if they still run the holiday tour on the days with CM parties? We would really like to do the holiday tour again and want to know our options for days we will have that available. Thanks!



Hi, Meredith! 

I'm so excited for you that you're staying at GCH in December!  

I must admit - even though I really prefer the actual rooms at the PPH more than the ones at the GCH, and even though I will still go and plant myself down in one of those comfy chairs or sofas in the GCH lobby to listen to holiday music, soak in the holiday atmosphere and all of that, there is something extra special about being able to stay at the GCH during the season.  I can't explain it.  I could go the entire rest of the year and not need to stay at the GCH, but for some reason, during the holiday season I feel like I want to stay there (and yet, have not done it since 12/2007).  

I wasn't even that crazy about the GCH rooms (not enough space for my taste), and yet I feel like I want to stay there in December!!  I don't know why.  There is just some sort of magnetic pull to the GCH in November and December, and simply relaxing in the lobby doesn't seem to be enough for me!  But...I will be at the PPH and I am very happy with that too. (PPH has a gorgeous Christmas tree, all aglow in blue-green lights and jewel tone ornaments - make sure to pop in and see it)!


As for the tour - I am fairly positive DL does it on CM party days, BUT I'm not sure if they might only do one tour on those days, or if they can squeeze in 2 tours.  That's the area where I am foggy.  

They _may_ not do the tour that would normally begin in the 3 o'clock or 4 o'clock hour on the CM party dates, because you're supposed to end your tour with a ride on IASW Holiday (when it's all lit up), I think.  And DL will only stay open to the public for a very short time after those IASW Holiday lights come on (which is, I think, at around 5:15 p.m., from what we were told last year).  But maybe the timing will work out perfectly so that the late afternoon tour wraps up just in time for a dusk ride on IASWH before the park closes at 6 p.m.  It could happen.  It would be a tight squeeze time-wise, but it is possible.

At the very least, I am certain that DL will have an earlier afternoon tour on the CM party days.  They have to time it around the parade schedule, too, since the parade is part of the tour, and there is an earlier afternoon parade.


----------



## dwheatl

We're staying at one of the $59 a night places, and I'm happy to get it. Each of my adult kids is bringing their significant other, so it's just more comfortable/less awkward to have 3 rooms. Since we're going the week of Thanksgiving, but before the holiday, I don't think the hotels will be decorated yet anyway.
The time is quickly approaching, and man do we need this trip. The day after I booked it, my mom went into the hospital w/heart attack/pneumonia, and passed away 4 days later. We are all heartsick and shell-shocked, but looking forward to family time at a place both my parents loved.


----------



## Jillchristina

dwheatl said:


> We're staying at one of the $59 a night places, and I'm happy to get it. Each of my adult kids is bringing their significant other, so it's just more comfortable/less awkward to have 3 rooms. Since we're going the week of Thanksgiving, but before the holiday, I don't think the hotels will be decorated yet anyway.
> The time is quickly approaching, and man do we need this trip. The day after I booked it, my mom went into the hospital w/heart attack/pneumonia, and passed away 4 days later. We are all heartsick and shell-shocked, but looking forward to family time at a place both my parents loved.



Danielle,

I'm so very sorry to hear about your mom. I sincerely hope that the DL vacation with your family is a healing, relaxing time for you all and that you can celebrate your mom together.

Jill


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Meredith!
> 
> I'm so excited for you that you're staying at GCH in December!
> 
> I must admit - even though I really prefer the actual rooms at the PPH more than the ones at the GCH, and even though I will still go and plant myself down in one of those comfy chairs or sofas in the GCH lobby to listen to holiday music, soak in the holiday atmosphere and all of that, there is something extra special about being able to stay at the GCH during the season.  I can't explain it.  I could go the entire rest of the year and not need to stay at the GCH, but for some reason, during the holiday season I feel like I want to stay there (and yet, have not done it since 12/2007).
> 
> I wasn't even that crazy about the GCH rooms (not enough space for my taste), and yet I feel like I want to stay there in December!!  I don't know why.  There is just some sort of magnetic pull to the GCH in November and December, and simply relaxing in the lobby doesn't seem to be enough for me!  But...I will be at the PPH and I am very happy with that too. (PPH has a gorgeous Christmas tree, all aglow in blue-green lights and jewel tone ornaments - make sure to pop in and see it)!
> 
> 
> As for the tour - I am fairly positive DL does it on CM party days, BUT I'm not sure if they might only do one tour on those days, or if they can squeeze in 2 tours.  That's the area where I am foggy.
> 
> They _may_ not do the tour that would normally begin in the 3 o'clock or 4 o'clock hour on the CM party dates, because you're supposed to end your tour with a ride on IASW Holiday (when it's all lit up), I think.  And DL will only stay open to the public for a very short time after those IASW Holiday lights come on (which is, I think, at around 5:15 p.m., from what we were told last year).  But maybe the timing will work out perfectly so that the late afternoon tour wraps up just in time for a dusk ride on IASWH before the park closes at 6 p.m.  It could happen.  It would be a tight squeeze time-wise, but it is possible.
> 
> At the very least, I am certain that DL will have an earlier afternoon tour on the CM party days.  They have to time it around the parade schedule, too, since the parade is part of the tour, and there is an earlier afternoon parade.



Thanks for your input, Sherry! We definitely are very excited. I'm reading the huuge GCH super thread to prepare. The only reason I thought the CM parties could be an issue with the tour is because there was a thread last year where  everyone was posting the days they reserved their tour for, and not a soul said they were going on either CM party day. It just got me thinking. They were the only 2 days in a row in December that no one was going on a tour.


----------



## dwheatl

Jillchristina said:


> Danielle,
> 
> I'm so very sorry to hear about your mom. I sincerely hope that the DL vacation with your family is a healing, relaxing time for you all and that you can celebrate your mom together.
> 
> Jill



Thanks, Jill.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Hours and park schedule up to 21 November 

Happy planning.


----------



## jernysgirl

It's Monday......... where's Sherry?  I am not-so-patiently waiting for the new theme! 

Plus, I am just excited as we leave in exactly one month from today!


----------



## jemilah

me too I cant wait


----------



## Sherry E

I'm here!  I don't know if it's just my old computer, my Internet connection or a problem with the DIS and the DIS' servers, but I am going out of my mind trying to get onto this board.  Sometimes the pages/threads/forums take forever to load/open.  I have a hunch it is a server issue with the DIS because I am not having this specific issue on other sites.  But I am quickly losing my patience.  It makes it very hard for me to get on and post the theme/countdown or any comments!  

BUT!  I have not lost my holiday spirit!  I am working on the countdown/theme right now, so everyone hang in there!  

I was going to go with one theme that I have been hatching for weeks, but that will require a bit more work on my end in scraping together my photos to set up the theme.  I think that one will have to wait until next Monday.  

So I had to change themes at the last minute and start collecting photos for the new one.  But as long as it's Monday and not Tuesday, I'm still within my time limit!

Here's a hint, though:  It is going to be a 2-for-1 week.  I am going to take what would have ordinarily been 2 separate themes and lump them together!!  I am doing it for timing reasons - because I may not have enough weeks left to split up the 2 themes and still fit in other themes as well.  But also, by lumping 2 themes together, it also gives more people the chance to find photos to post - it kind of widens the field a bit!

So stay tuned - new 2-for-1 theme is coming up soon!

​


*Danielle -* 

I wanted to send you a .  I remembered when you said not too long ago that it was the worst week of your life and that this thread helped to get your mind off of things, or cheer you up or something like that (I am paraphrasing).  I didn't want to probe as to what was going on, but I knew it must be major, obviously.  I'm so sorry to hear about what happened.

I'm very glad you're staying with us here, during this difficult time, and I do hope that this thread can bring some cheer to you.


----------



## rentayenta

*    Oh Sherry, we're waiting !!!!   ​*


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like we posted at the same time.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

It's Tuesday, here!  It's OK I always get the new theme on Tuesday morning.  It just makes Monday really long.  

Sending positive vibes to your computer Sherry and sending lots of thanks for all he hard work and time you put into the weekly theme and the thread.  


Hope the Halloween party was fun and that your holiday plans are firming up for your Christmas trip.  

Waiting patiently
Mia


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, hope your computer issues get worked out. The DIS has been loading _really_ slowly today.


----------



## Sherry E

I need to stop slacking off and get to work here!



*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 35 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins in Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up six weeks ago.  We followed that up with the small town American charm of Main Street .  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Two weeks ago we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  And last week, we visited the playful, colorful, wacky city of Mickeys Toontown.  There are quite a few more themes to come over the next five weeks.   

So, that said....drum roll please..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......
A CHRISTMAS FANTASY PARADE and 
BELIEVEIN HOLIDAY MAGIC FIREWORKS!!!*​


_*Almost nothing says Disneyland more than a parade.  Disneylands parades are a longtime staple of the Happiest Place on Earth, and they bring smiles to the people who stop and watch these joyful processions.  

A Christmas Fantasy Parade is no different.  Most of your favorite and beloved Disney characters are decked out in their holiday finery, and they are joined by a familiar figure in a white beard and red suit as they march down the street.  Gingerbread men with flattened, burnt bottoms, reindeer, toy soldiers and chubby-cheeked snowmen also dance along to the happy music that will have you tapping your feet.  In fact, anyone who has seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade can probably still hum the melody of its catchy theme song.  
*_
_*Another event that says Disneyland is fireworks.  Bundle up with your loved ones and a cup of hot cocoa and enjoy the splashes of green and red that dot the sky during the BelieveIn Holiday Magic show.  This very moving show is sure to bring a tear to your eye, both because of the holiday music and the overall message of the narration.  The fireworks culminate in the Winter Castle and the trees surrounding the hub becoming aglow in icicles.  For the finale, tiny flecks of snow fall on Main Street, at Small World Mall and near New Orleans Square.

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without seeing these two annual traditions  A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks!*_


_*Please feel free to post your holiday photos of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks this week!  *_





*A Christmas Fantasy Parade*










































































































_*Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*_


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry you are wonderful.  Love love love the theme.  Running out the door for work so will post pictures tonight.  

Love the parade, my husband flirted wildly with an ugly step sister and he loves the snowflakes.  

Can't wait to see it again


----------



## MrsMac218

I love this theme!  I haven't been able to post pictures because I haven't had 10 posts, but this is my 10th I think, so hopefully now I can add some photos!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Alas, all...I have no photos of these either as I have not seen the Parade nor the Fireworks in person.  But, I'm really enjoying the themes and checking out everyone's photos!  I'm really contemplating packing my laptop in my checked bag, anyone ever do this?  I just really hate the hassle of putting it in my carry-on and taking it out at security.....

I really wanna post live updates to this thread while I'm there.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

OMG 30 days!  I didn't even realize!!


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme! And just the little push I needed to decide YES on the holiday tour! I have some photos too and they are NOT on DH's Mac.


----------



## MrsMac218

These pics are from our 2010 trip...




































I had to add the one of my daughter waiting for the parade...





These are from our 2009 trip...























And these are from our 2008 trip...


















































I know I posted a lot...sorry if I overdid it!!


----------



## jemilah

Mine are from a couple years ago when we took the Christmas tour, finally have some photos to share!


----------



## mariezp

While I went in search of photos to fit into the latest themes I found that the only ones I have of the parade are all the way back from 2006. Not only that but I don't take many photos at night so I don't have any that are decent of the fireworks! Then I got to thinking that we are usually on our break from the park during the parades and usually leave before the fireworks are presented. No wonder I don't have many photos! It seems to me that I should really remedy this on our upcoming trip. DD and I have been discussing how we want to take a more leisurely approach at the park this year. I think finding a good spot and watching the entire parade should fit in well with this idea so maybe I will make it back from our trip with some new parade photos. And, we found a new spot for fireworks watching last year so it looks like I really need to see about coming up with at least a few fireworks shots too. 

In the meantime, here are the few I do have.... all the way back from 2006.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

MrsMac218 said:


> I had to add the one of my daughter waiting for the parade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I posted a lot...sorry if I overdid it!!



Your daughter is ADORABLE!!  Great pics everyone!  Loving them!


----------



## dwheatl

Thanks for the hugs, Sherry. My spirits are lifted by this thread.




















Love the pickaxes (I think that's what they are) on the 7 dwarves' tree.




Tossing this one in 'cause it's gone, baby, gone.








We watched fireworks from the plaza after leaving DCA and before entering DL.


----------



## jacs1234

ARe you ready cause I'm sure I have some pics of this weeks theme.  lol Off to check now.


----------



## jacs1234

I have so many more, just not on flickr


----------



## Eeee-va

So on Saturday, Mom and I were discussing our upcoming trip.  Mom asked something like, "Are some of the Christmas decorations going to be up?"  Since I'm usually the one warning about what we needed to plan for, what could go wrong, etc., it was wonderful to be able to tell her "Yes, they should ALL be up when we go."    I kind of tried to recap Sherry's explanation of the "stages" of decoration but I think her ears shut off at "Yes."  Good enough!


----------



## mvf-m11c

My favorite part of the Holiday season at DL. You can't fully enjoy the Holiday season at DL without seeing "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. My goodness, now I have to get all those photos especially since I have posted mostly all of them awhile ago before you start this photo week Sherry. But I will look through what I don't have on the Christmas Thread and put it on this thread. Oh good, I haven't posted my nighttime photos so this will help.

I'll just show some photos from Believe..In Holiday Magic that I have videotape from my video. You can check my video of Believe...In Holiday Magic on my youtube right here: Part 1, Part 2

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade



















































"Believe...In Holiday Magic"Fireworks


----------



## areweindisneyyet




----------



## areweindisneyyet

My parents staked out this spot on the parade route for about 1.5 hours before the parade start.  We were on the gutter directly in front of Tomorrowland entrance.

This year I shall shout them Holiday Tour seats to save there bottoms on the sidewalk.  They are troopers, they did not want the darling grandaughters to miss out and sent us off to feed them in readiness for the parade.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## nicolispicoli

I called today to find out the first official day of the holiday tour and the CM told me 11/12, the Saturday before the official start of holidaytime. I got excited at first, but then after remembering the schedule, it still shows the Soundsational parade for the 12th/13th on DLR's calendar. 

Weird, right? No way they can do the tour while it's still Soundsational, right? Would sort of defeat the purpose of preferred parade seating...

I suppose they could be updating the DLR calendar, but I would have hoped to book tomorrow, guess I can always call again tomorrow AM.


----------



## Sherry E

nicolispicoli said:


> I called today to find out the first official day of the holiday tour and the CM told me 11/12, the Saturday before the official start of holidaytime. I got excited at first, but then after remembering the schedule, it still shows the Soundsational parade for the 12th/13th on DLR's calendar.
> 
> Weird, right? No way they can do the tour while it's still Soundsational, right? Would sort of defeat the purpose of preferred parade seating...
> 
> I suppose they could be updating the DLR calendar, but I would have hoped to book tomorrow, guess I can always call again tomorrow AM.



That's very interesting, indeed!  You know, I could be wrong but it almost seems as though the Disney folks are referencing last year's calendar.  Last year's holiday season began on 11/12.  Hmmmm....  I wonder, if you call again on 10/14, you will get a different story, because they can only book the tours 30 days in advance and maybe that's when they will have the correct date in their system.

Although...IASW Holiday and the holiday fireworks are both supposed to be starting on 11/11, so maybe the parade will have begun by 11/12??  It's just weird that the official start date of the season is Monday, 11/14.  What's the point if everything is running and open 2 or 3 days before that?

​
Anyway, I can see that this week's 2-for-1 theme was a success!  I don't think we've ever had so many contributions to a theme as we have this week!  Thanks to everyone for sharing  - I am amazed at the clarity and crispness of some of the photos provided by you all!  The fireworks shots are amazing!  (I've been viewing most of the photos from everyone through the links in the e-mail notifications!)

Don't worry about posting too many photos - there's no such thing!  We love photos and they help pass the time in between bits of news or discussion!  And don't worry if you have already posted them earlier in this thread - chances are that many folks have not gone back to the beginning of the thread to see what has already been posted, so it won't hurt to post them again.

I must confess - I have already been excitedly working on next Monday's theme!  I can't wait to share it with you!  I knew it was going to take some work to round up my own photos for this upcoming theme, which is why it has been delayed.  

It is going to be another 2-for-1 theme week, and it could either be quite challenging for folks to scrounge up photos (which is why I have 9 million photos to post as back-up, in case no one else has any), OR it could bring out a wealth of photos.  OR, people might have photos for one part of the theme but not the other part of it.

But whether you end up having any photos to share next Monday or just enjoy looking at what other people post, I have a feeling next week's theme will be a big success as well!  It will be lots of fun!


----------



## jacs1234

I'm so excited yet impatient.  The entertainment schedule is up for the 22nd of November and I need it from the 25th.  Nearly there.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Good point Sherry, that would make sense! 

I decided to just stick with the 14th anyway, it's a monday and hopefully will be a little more mellow than saturday and sunday, despite it being the official start date. Nothing like being dragged on a tour through huge crowds of people


----------



## Disney-Kim

*All these wonderful pics...just can't wait to be there. We haven't been to DL in 3 yrs and WDW in almost 2 yrs...we need the Disney fix!!*


----------



## rentayenta

I can't wait for the holiday treat theme.


----------



## rentayenta

I need a serious intervention. I have 46 days left, am listening to the Tiki Room on Live365, and plotting on how to get DH to agree to buying out the Hanukkah section at the World of Disney store in DTD.


----------



## pattyduke34

rentayenta I know how you feel!  I am driving my family nuts...My countdown calendar, making autograph books, It's a small world ringtone..going around the house singing "Pirates life for me"  I think they are ready to commit me!   I have 47 days..count down on my cell phone too!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I just got the eye roll from DH because I have woken up saying I can make dining reservations this time next week

Eight weeks until we leave tomorrow.  Last year when I would read the thread I got so excited when the holiday season started because I knew when it started this year I would nearly be back at DL.  The start of the season is so close.

I cant wait to hear what is happening from those going earlier than me.  

Let the season begin...


----------



## deesquared

areweindisneyyet said:


> I just got the eye roll from DH because I have woken up saying I can make dining reservations this time next week
> .



I won't roll my eyes at you!! 
I just made my Dining Reservations today, and I was so excited!  
I totally understand where you are coming from.
Yay for counting down to Christmas at Disneyland!


----------



## WDWFigment

I read the first page of this thread, and started to look at the last couple of pages for these answers, but I had to stop due to the photos (not to insult the photos, I liked what I saw, but I don't want to spoil the surprise!). Anyway, at the risk of asking a few questions that have probably been asked countless times, I wondered if anyone could assist me.

We're heading to Disneyland for "Christmas" for the first time ever November 16-23. Christmas is, by far, our favorite time of the year. We have been making an annual Christmas trip to Walt Disney World for years, and we absolutely love the decorations at the parks and resorts there, along with the music, and general ambiance. I say this as background so you know we're incredibly enthusiastic about Christmas.

Now, with the questions:

1. I've read nothing but GLOWING reviews, but it sounds like the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour offers little more than quick access to HMH and IASW, seating for the parade, snacks, and a pin. As far as the information presented and the actual tour itself, is it worth the money? Do the guides show you things you wouldn't otherwise see yourself? The comparable tour at WDW takes you to storage facilities and places you couldn't go on your own. Based on reviews I'm reading, I suspect that's not the case with this tour. That said, is it still worth it? Is it likely to be busy even before that first weekend (Nov 16, 17, and 18?) If we do end up doing the Holiday tour, would it be smartest to do it over the weekend when the crowds will be higher and the access/seating will really help most?

2. We picked the days we're going because it looks like crowds are historically low the first few days when we're visiting, I know no one can predict the future, but what kind of waits should we encounter for HMH and IASW these first few days? What about over the weekend? We plan on getting up for rope drop every morning, so I suspect we can see the attractions plenty of times without long waits. Is that true?

3. I've heard that the resort-hotel decorations and carolers aren't out, despite what the schedule says, until after Thanksgiving. Is this the case?

4. We REALLY want to get in the Christmas mood. We want to see, hear, and EAT Christmas! Which restaurants, table service and counter service, would be our best bets for "Christmas cuisine" (even if it's just desserts)?

5. Of the desserts/drinks on the first page list, which do you like the best? Although we LOVE pumpkin, I consider pumpkin a Halloween/Thanksgiving food, and even though this is before Thanksgiving, it's a Christmas trip for us, so I'll probably stay away from pumpkin treats. (Odd? Yes, I know!)

6. Any details that tourists generally overlook? Really cool decorations that most people don't notice that shouldn't be overlooked? Are there any not-to-be-missed souvenirs that are a "must-buy" during the holidays at Disneyland?

I really, really appreciate any answers anyone can provide to these questions. I _promise_ I will "repay" you with some excellent photos when we return!

It feels oddly exhilarating to be a "newbie" to something Disney-related. We are longtime veterans of Walt Disney World at Christmas, and I know the ins and outs of touring there at Christmas. It's still just as fun every season as it was the last, but there is really something exciting about anticipating experiencing something for the first time--especially something DISNEY and CHRISTMAS related! Of course, trying to plan while doing it 'blindly' (avoiding photos and videos) has been really tough, but I think the payoff will be great!

Thanks so much to anyone who helps!!!


----------



## Vala

Guess who booked her Fantasmic dessert package today? 

Now just the Holiday tour left. Feels really close now. 

@WDW Figment: That's what I heard about the tour too. I still plan to go though, but I'm from Europe and it's my first (and probably only) visit at Christmas time. So I am taking what I can get.


----------



## scrappinbear78

I am so excited, we finally paid off our DL trip a little over a week ago.  It is now official that we will get to go this year and I can't wait.  We did end up downgrading hotels.  We will now be staying at the Best Western hotel right across the street from DL.  I am disappointed we won't be staying on site, but in order to make the trip happen this year we had to try and cut costs.  We did end up adding the meal plan onto the account so that we are certain to at least be able to eat.  We won't have as much money as we had hoped for, but at least the trip is going to happen.  I will be making dinning reservations in a couple weeks, but have no clue where we should book.  I am back on 100% IV feedings, so I won't actually be eating but need to make sure the family is getting good meals.  Since I can't eat, I really want to only go to a "buffet" once since I will have to pay full price to just go and sit with my family and eat ice.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated and remember we do have the 5 day meal vouchers (having the extra set for me that I won't be using).  

Also, I am not sure how much any of the tours are but was wondering if it is really worth it if we just had someone stake out a seat for the parade while others are riding on rides.  Now that we are in the final stages of planning, it is down to crunch time.  I want to go in with a plan of attack so that we don't miss anything.  We will be at DL from Dec. 20 - 27.  We will be driving down so that on our way home we can stop at different locations for the girls to see area attractions.  Can't wait to really get down to the nitty gritty and get down there.

Another question, since I scrapbook would it be better for me to make the kids autograph books or buy them down there.  Also, what are some other tips that seasoned DL travelers would recommend?  Since we will probably never make it back down to DL ever, want to make sure that we have things that can be held and touched to remember the trip by.  Yeah pics are great, but sometimes you want to actually pick up and hold something to talk about and bring up the wonderful memories.


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

so excited to be going. We have been to WDW many times for the Christmas holiday and can not wait to see DL all decorated for Christmas.


----------



## jacs1234

I would love to know about the Holiday tour too.  We'll probably only sit and watch the parade once so it would be nice to have a hot chocolate and seat while we do so   We've been the last three years in early December and have had heaps and heaps of times where there has been no wait for the Haunted Mansion and I don't think I've ever waited more than 10 minutes for IASW.  I really don't think paying for a tour to get to front of line of those attractions is worth it.  Not for that alone anyway. We've also always been able to stake out a fantastic spot for the parade, even with a group of 7.  I wonder if my 5 year old will cope with walking around listening to headphones.

Plaza Inn have the Yule logs for dessert as well as those gorgeous little dimetesse (sp?) cups filled with a peppermint mousse.  I wish I could post a pic for you, but I won't   They have delicious egg nog at the bakery and at a little place near the rivers of America that sell the bread bowls.  You can have it cold or heated, we like it heated.  So super sweet.  People say the candy canes are not to be missed, but I'm not a huge fan of peppermint.  Also at Poohs corner they sell lots of candy cane type treats, like pretzels dipped in crushed candy cane and marshmallows smothered in stuff dipped in crushed candy canes.


----------



## jacs1234

So the schedule for the first day of my trip is finally up.  YAY!!!!!!  It's blocked for ALL annual passholders.  I guess that could be a good or bad thing.  It could be good because less people are allowed in but it could be bad because they obviously expect the crowds to be huge.  

I was hoping the pixar parade would be back on by the time we got there but so far it's not.  But Phineas and Ferb still have their little show on so that will be great for my older boys.  I'm so regretting not buying that P and F dvd at the store today.  I actually had it in my hands but bought the fox and the hound instead.  I should have just bought both.

Soooooooooooooo nervous about booking Fantasmic priority seating.  We want to see it on Sunday the 27th which probably will be a busy day.  To make the booking 30 days before that at opening time it will be like 2am our time so that will be a very late night for me.  I will find it hard to stay up that late and then survive the next day. 

It's all just so exciting and I'm so glad to have this thread to let loose on.


----------



## jacs1234

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More parade pics below
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tksbaskets

jacs1234 said:


> I would love to know about the Holiday tour too.  We'll probably only sit and watch the parade once so it would be nice to have a hot chocolate and seat while we do so   We've been the last three years in early December and have had heaps and heaps of times where there has been no wait for the Haunted Mansion and I don't think I've ever waited more than 10 minutes for IASW.  I really don't think paying for a tour to get to front of line of those attractions is worth it.  Not for that alone anyway. We've also always been able to stake out a fantastic spot for the parade, even with a group of 7.  I wonder if my 5 year old will cope with walking around listening to headphones.
> 
> Plaza Inn have the Yule logs for dessert as well as those gorgeous little dimetesse (sp?) cups filled with a peppermint mousse.  I wish I could post a pic for you, but I won't   They have delicious egg nog at the bakery and at a little place near the rivers of America that sell the bread bowls.  You can have it cold or heated, we like it heated.  So super sweet.  People say the candy canes are not to be missed, but I'm not a huge fan of peppermint.  Also at Poohs corner they sell lots of candy cane type treats, like pretzels dipped in crushed candy cane and marshmallows smothered in stuff dipped in crushed candy canes.



If you look at post #2 on the first page there are links to information about the Holiday Tour (one is my trip report where we go into a bit of detail about it).  We considered it well worth the money.  Along with hot chocolate and a yummy cookie to enjoy with the priority seating for the parade we had walk on service on IASW and HMH.  PRICELESS


----------



## Jillchristina

Sherry E said:


> Anyway, I can see that this week's 2-for-1 theme was a success!  I don't think we've ever had so many contributions to a theme as we have this week!  Thanks to everyone for sharing  - I am amazed at the clarity and crispness of some of the photos provided by you all!  The fireworks shots are amazing!  (I've been viewing most of the photos from everyone through the links in the e-mail notifications!)



Yes! Thanks everyone for the wonderful pictures. I am SO excited for our trip and this just pushed me over the edge into full, pre-holiday trip hysteria!    You know your pictures are good when they make a stranger cry.  

Jill


----------



## Mexikolla

I just booked our room at the PPH! We've never stayed "on site" before! 

Sooooo Excited!!!  We will be there from Nov 28-Dec 1


----------



## rentayenta

Mexikolla said:


> I just booked our room at the PPH! We've never stayed "on site" before!
> 
> Sooooo Excited!!!  We will be there from Nov 28-Dec 1


----------



## Kauinohea

Mexikolla said:


> I just booked our room at the PPH! We've never stayed "on site" before!
> 
> Sooooo Excited!!!  We will be there from Nov 28-Dec 1



congratulations!  Like you, we've never stayed on site either...but we also decided on staying at PPH December 25- Jan 3. We are sooo excited for this surprise trip for our kids !!!
We have a standard room booked but are contemplating upgrading to concierge


----------



## Mexikolla

Kauinohea said:


> We have a standard room booked but are contemplating upgrading to concierge




Me too, but I don't know if it is worth the extra $81.90 a night. My DH was like "So what you are telling me is that I need to drink $40. of beer an hour during the evening service? Yah, I can do that." 

lol, I love that man


----------



## Kauinohea

Mexikolla said:


> Me too, but I don't know if it is worth the extra $81.90 a night. My DH was like "So what you are telling me is that I need to drink $40. of beer an hour during the evening service? Yah, I can do that."
> 
> lol, I love that man



We are a family of 5...so $82 to cover breakfast, drinks, lunch and snack would def be worth it.  Our cost to upgrade is $125 a night (rack rates....no specials on our dates)


----------



## Mexikolla

Kauinohea said:


> We are a family of 5...so $82 to cover breakfast, drinks, lunch and snack would def be worth it.  Our cost to upgrade is $125 a night (rack rates....no specials on our dates)




Good Point! Not the mention the time involved if we were to go off site to get some thing to eat. I may just have to rethink that one. (we qualify for the 30% off military rate)


----------



## nicolispicoli

Been trying to book the holiday tour for 3 days....grrrrr.

First they told me that eventhough i should be able to book it the 14th, i need to wait until the 16th....so i call first thing and was told there's an issue and it's not loaded....boooo1


----------



## rentayenta

Nov 27 hours are up! Looking good!!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I'll be attending the Disney Institute Leadership Conference 12/6-12/7, staying at the PPP. This will be my first time staying onsite, first time going during the Holidays...but also first time without my son 

Rumor has it Indiana Jones will be closed the only 2 days I'm here.


----------



## Vala

nicolispicoli said:


> Been trying to book the holiday tour for 3 days....grrrrr.
> 
> First they told me that eventhough i should be able to book it the 14th, i need to wait until the 16th....so i call first thing and was told there's an issue and it's not loaded....boooo1



Thank you, you just saved me an overseas call. I was on my way to call and decided to check here first.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Love this thread and love DL at Christmas.  Hoping to sneak in a mini trip this year but we are definitely planning to go in 2012 on Christmas Day, a "bucket" list kind of thing for me.   Thank you for compiling all this great information and photos.  It is wonderful!!!


----------



## KCmike

WDWFigment said:


> I read the first page of this thread, and started to look at the last couple of pages for these answers, but I had to stop due to the photos (not to insult the photos, I liked what I saw, but I don't want to spoil the surprise!). Anyway, at the risk of asking a few questions that have probably been asked countless times, I wondered if anyone could assist me.
> Thanks so much to anyone who helps!!!



Congrats Tom on going to DL at Christmas this year!  We went last year and had a blast.  We only went for a day and a half though so I can't help you much with any of your questions.  Can't wait to see the pics you bring home.

Hopefully Sherry can help you with your questions.  She is absolutely amazing!


----------



## larina

I'm getting so excited, I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## Kauinohea

larina said:


> I'm getting so excited, I can hardly contain myself!



Me too!  Decemebr 25th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 28 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins on Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up seven weeks ago.  We soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Three weeks ago we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  We followed that up with a visit to the playful, colorful, wacky city of Mickeys Toontown.  Last week, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  There are five more themes to come over the next month (including todays theme).   
.   

So, that said....drum roll please..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES!!! 
(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Collectibles)*​





_*Lets face it  two of the most pleasurable things we can indulge in during any month of the year at Disneyland Resort are, simply, eating (treats) and shopping (for treasures).  During the Fall and Winter months at Disneyland Resort, you will discover special things to eat and/or buy that you may not find at any other time.  This week is a celebration of both the Treats and the Treasures of the season!*_




_*The Treats portion of this weeks theme should be easy to figure out.  Who hasnt found themselves captivated by the sights and aromas of the holiday treats at Disneyland Resort?  From the playful gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mouse ears to the decadent peppermint/candy cane fudge or ice cream, goodies are in abundance at Disneyland Resort in November-December-early January.*_

_*Whether youre enjoying a shortbread snowman cookie, a special demitasse dessert served up in a Santa Mickey mug or a handful of festive red & green candy corn, your seasonal sweet (or savory) tooth will be satisfied in every baked goods store, candy shop and popcorn cart around the entire Resort, including Blue Ribbon Bakery, the Market House, the Candy Palace, Pooh Corner, Marcelines Confectionery and even a few places you might not expect to find treats.  Many of the restaurants around Disneyland Resort offer special dishes as well, such as the gingerbread beignets at Café Orleans and the pumpkin pie at Carnation Café.*_

_*The Treasures portion of our theme for the week means, quite simply, Souvenirs.  Keepsakes.  Merchandise.  We all know the feeling of walking along in Disneyland Resort, minding our own business, and suddenly becoming distracted by the sight of an irresistibly clever Disney collectible sitting on a shelf or hanging from a display rack.  Some of these trinkets call out to us, beckoning us to buy them and take them home.  It could be a special mug, a magnet, a gingerbread Mickey and Minnie figurine, a snow globe, a pin, a t-shirt, giant fluffy ear muffs or an ornament  whatever it is, you just HAVE to have itand you have to have it right away!  You cannot leave the park without it.  *_

_*So what IS it?  What have been your favorite Disneyland Resort holiday souvenirs or collectibles?  Which seasonal merchandise pieces have caught your attention as you browsed the shops, whether youve bought them or not?*_



_*Please feel free to post photos of your favorite Holiday Treats & Treasures all this week!  (The Treats can either be things youve sampled for yourself, or just various snacks youve seen around the Resort and have taken pictures of.   Same thing with the Treasures  they can either be pieces that you own and love, or just random merchandise that youve photographed while strolling around the parks or hotels.)*_





*The Treats...*


*Peppermint Ice Cream in a Chocolate-Covered Cone Encrusted in Candy Cane Chunks*









*Peppermint Bark*







_*Shortbread Cookies, Gingerbread Cookies & Cookie Mix*_























*Apples*









*Holiday Candy Corn & Chocolate-Covered Pretzels*
















*The Treasures...*


*Candy Cane Ears*








*Vinylmation*








*Snowman Mickey Popcorn Bucket*








*Antenna Toppers*








*Mr. Potato Head Accessories*








*Pins*






























*Miniature Christmas Trees*






























*Plush Toys*
















​






_*Coming Up...My all-time favorite Disneyland Holiday collectibles & souvenirs, which combine Treats AND Treasures!!!*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice theming for this week. Can't enjoy the Holiday season at DL without the Holiday treats and merchandise. 

Holiday Merchandise during the Holiday Season

















































































Holiday Treats during the Holiday Season


----------



## Sherry E

*Continuing on with the theme for this week: 


"Treats and Treasures"......​​*​


*I have shown you some photos of Treats and some photos of Treasures in the previous post.


BUT.....my all-time favorite Disneyland Holiday keepsakes have got to be the ones which combine a little of both - the souvenirs that look as if they were made from delicious, sweet confections!  A merging of Treats and Treasures!!!*




*Notice the fantastic attention to detail on these gingerbread cookie/candy/ice cream cone collectibles - and quite a few Hidden Mickeys too!*



*Gingerbread Cookie/Candy Castle Ornament/Figurine*
































*Ice Cream Cone Picture Frame*

















*Mug/Bowl with Recipe Card & Spatula*
























*Cookie Ornament*










*Cookie Sheet Magnet*

















*Snow Globe*




























































*I do not own these Tinkerbell Treat ornaments, but I saw them in the stores last year and they carry on the Treat/Treasure theme*








































​


----------



## Sherry E

Wow, Bret - you're fast! 

You must have been whipping up your batch of pictures with lightning speed while I was putting together my second post of the Treats/Treasures!  I can't believe you can access them that quickly - then again, I haven't had a computer that worked properly in years so I have forgotten what it's like to actually get things done in a reasonable period of time!

Great pictures, as usual!!  Thank you for posting!



Where is Jenny/rentayenta?  This theme week should be to her liking - it covers both snacks and souvenirs!!


----------



## disneymom23

OMG Sherry!  I love your pics today.  Now I am totally in the mood.  The peppermint ice cream in the mint chocolate cone is second only to my absolute favorite-  the mickey gingerbread men!  

I also love the pics of your souvenirs, some of which I have never seen but I will be looking for this year.  I want the magnet with the mickey cookies on the cookie sheet.  And the mug with recipe cards and a spatula is adorable and would make a great gift.  

When we went last December, the mickey popcorn bucket wasn't out yet.  This year, we'll be there in Nov. and Dec. so hopefully we'll be able to get something.  My kids love eating grapes out of disney popcorn buckets.

I am so looking forward to seeing pics this week.


----------



## jernysgirl

Love the theme! 


......... only 3 1/2 weeks until we leave!


----------



## larina

Oh thank you thank you thank you!!! I love this week's theme and again, I am in awe of you holding all this together and staying on top of it like I do. I can't wait for my daughter to get home from school so I can show her the pics!!!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

jernysgirl said:


> Love the theme!



Agreed!  So fun.....


----------



## nicolispicoli

The disney treats are making me more excited for some reason! LOL! 

I also FINALLY booked my holiday tour today for 11/14, soooo excited!!!

Can't believe there is only a little over 3 weeks until our trip! Unfortunately, we are all a little under the weather right now. Fortunately though, all illnesses should subside before our trip  

Can't wait for my first gingerbread mickey!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Where is Jenny/rentayenta?  This theme week should be to her liking - it covers both snacks and souvenirs!!





I literally, just said, outloud, in my office: I love Sherry!   Now I have to go back and drool all over myself and the keyboard. 


Joshua collects Vinylmation, Chloe loves her plush, and all three like to pin trade. I can feel the balance on my debit card decreasing as I type.


----------



## dalstitch45

My favorite time at Disney is Christmastime!  You guys have me so excited!  Keep them coming!


----------



## merrrydeath

They also had these gingerbread men last year. SO yummy and quite large.


----------



## Niebz

This is my absolute favourite theme!  I can't wait to go crazy buying up all those souvenirs and eating all those goodies. 

I do have one question for all you Christmas at Disneyland veterans.  Do the stores stay pretty well stocked with Christmas merchandise throughout the season? Do any of the items sell out?  We'll be there from November30-December13 and there's so many things I want!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Oh how to decorate my tree and what tree do I get,

Love the theme Sherry , I love the stores at Disneyland At Christmas. We already have a DL tree at home, 

Can't wait to see what's in store this year. I get to DL in8 weeks today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Wow, Bret - you're fast!
> 
> You must have been whipping up your batch of pictures with lightning speed while I was putting together my second post of the Treats/Treasures!  I can't believe you can access them that quickly - then again, I haven't had a computer that worked properly in years so I have forgotten what it's like to actually get things done in a reasonable period of time!
> 
> Great pictures, as usual!!



Thank you Sherry. 

To finished off my post, I'll post some more Treats & Treasures and some Window displays

Window Displays




















Treasures























































Light up toys


----------



## rentayenta

I want those flannel jammies.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I was wondering if anyone knows if during the holidays you can have the mickey head ornaments personalized? 

When we go to WDW we always buy an ornament in DTD Christmas shop and have it personalized with our names and date. There is actually a booth with an artist who hand paints them. I was super bummed that we couldn't find anywhere in DL during our visit in June. I'm hoping that maybe they do it during the holidays. 

Any insight?


----------



## WDWFigment

WDWFigment said:


> I read the first page of this thread, and started to look at the last couple of pages for these answers, but I had to stop due to the photos (not to insult the photos, I liked what I saw, but I don't want to spoil the surprise!). Anyway, at the risk of asking a few questions that have probably been asked countless times, I wondered if anyone could assist me.
> 
> We're heading to Disneyland for "Christmas" for the first time ever November 16-23. Christmas is, by far, our favorite time of the year. We have been making an annual Christmas trip to Walt Disney World for years, and we absolutely love the decorations at the parks and resorts there, along with the music, and general ambiance. I say this as background so you know we're incredibly enthusiastic about Christmas.
> 
> Now, with the questions:
> 
> 1. I've read nothing but GLOWING reviews, but it sounds like the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour offers little more than quick access to HMH and IASW, seating for the parade, snacks, and a pin. As far as the information presented and the actual tour itself, is it worth the money? Do the guides show you things you wouldn't otherwise see yourself? The comparable tour at WDW takes you to storage facilities and places you couldn't go on your own. Based on reviews I'm reading, I suspect that's not the case with this tour. That said, is it still worth it? Is it likely to be busy even before that first weekend (Nov 16, 17, and 18?) If we do end up doing the Holiday tour, would it be smartest to do it over the weekend when the crowds will be higher and the access/seating will really help most? *Nevermind this one, we decided to book it.
> *
> 
> 2. We picked the days we're going because it looks like crowds are historically low the first few days when we're visiting, I know no one can predict the future, but what kind of waits should we encounter for HMH and IASW these first few days? What about over the weekend? We plan on getting up for rope drop every morning, so I suspect we can see the attractions plenty of times without long waits. Is that true?
> 
> 3. I've heard that the resort-hotel decorations and carolers aren't out, despite what the schedule says, until after Thanksgiving. Is this the case? *I've been hearing that they should be up starting Nov 14th this year. Can anyone confirm or deny?*
> 
> 4. We REALLY want to get in the Christmas mood. We want to see, hear, and EAT Christmas! Which restaurants, table service and counter service, would be our best bets for "Christmas cuisine" (even if it's just desserts)?
> 
> 5. Of the desserts/drinks on the first page list, which do you like the best? Although we LOVE pumpkin, I consider pumpkin a Halloween/Thanksgiving food, and even though this is before Thanksgiving, it's a Christmas trip for us, so I'll probably stay away from pumpkin treats. (Odd? Yes, I know!)
> 
> 6. Any details that tourists generally overlook? Really cool decorations that most people don't notice that shouldn't be overlooked? Are there any not-to-be-missed souvenirs that are a "must-buy" during the holidays at Disneyland?
> 
> I really, really appreciate any answers anyone can provide to these questions. I _promise_ I will "repay" you with some excellent photos when we return!
> 
> It feels oddly exhilarating to be a "newbie" to something Disney-related. We are longtime veterans of Walt Disney World at Christmas, and I know the ins and outs of touring there at Christmas. It's still just as fun every season as it was the last, but there is really something exciting about anticipating experiencing something for the first time--especially something DISNEY and CHRISTMAS related! Of course, trying to plan while doing it 'blindly' (avoiding photos and videos) has been really tough, but I think the payoff will be great!
> 
> Thanks so much to anyone who helps!!!



Sorry, don't mean to be a pest, but can anyone help with any of these questions? I'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## Sherry E

WDWFigment said:


> Sorry, don't mean to be a pest, but can anyone help with any of these questions? I'll be eternally grateful!



WDWFigment - 

I'm so, so sorry that your first post didn't really get addressed.  I'm glad you came back here - you posted quite a long time ago (along with sharing one of your beautiful photos of the Castle in the MK) and then disappeared!

I was not on the DIS too much last week - or if I was, I didn't pop into this thread much after I posted the weekly theme on Monday.  Also, I don't always get e-mail notices to alert me about new posts in this thread, so I didn't even realize you posted something until today!  (I just went back now and saw that you posted your questions last week, or several days ago at least!)  

Usually what happens is that other folks in this thread will step in to answer questions when I'm not here - or even if I am here, I may not have the answers to all the holiday-related questions and need other people to offer some insight and opinions.  I guess that other than Vala and Mike, your post got lost in the mix and overlooked by most of us!  Again, my apologies!

Anyway, I have to go back read your post and see if there is anything else I can answer for you - I'm sure there is, but I have to go over your questions again.

May I ask - where is it that you've been hearing that the 3 DLR hotels' decorations will be or _could_ be up on 11/14 this year?  The reason I ask this is because if it came from any kind of official Disney source, then it would actually be considered "news" over here!  It would be good news, in fact.  Many early-November visitors would be thrilled to enjoy the Grand Californian's holiday atmosphere, for example.

But, alas, unless DLR suddenly changes how they do things this year, the 3 hotels do not get their decorations until Thanksgiving or the day after.  Right around in that time frame.  Technically, I'm sure they have to begin putting up some stuff a couple of days early - a random wreath here, a random wreath there, some garland strewn over an awning or something - just to get it all situated and make sure nothing needs to be fixed, replaced or removed.  

So there may be some wreath sightings before Thanksgiving!  The thing is, I suspect that a lot of people venture to the hotels and see "a wreath" and assume the hotels are all decorated for the season and are in full holiday mode.  I don't know if the carolers will be out on 11/14, and I don't know if Santa will be out at the hotels yet (both the carolers and Santa appear at all 3 hotels, in shifts).  The Grand Californian Hotel's pianist is there year-round, but I don't know if he/she starts playing holiday music as of 11/14 or as of Thanksgiving, or somewhere in between.


Fellow DIS'er KCMike was at DLR last year over the opening weekend of DLR's holiday season, and he went to GCH and saw that there was no Christmas tree (which would mean no carolers and no Santa, either).  And now that I think back, I recall a couple of other people telling me that in the last few years they stayed at the GCH until just after Thanksgiving and that the tree did not go up until the morning after Thanksgiving.

So it's hard to say - maybe in some years the decorators at the hotels are able to get all the decor up a little bit early and then they can begin the 'entertainment' such as Carolers and Santa earlier too.  But no one seems to be able to say with 100% certainty that they have seen the hotels fully holiday-ized when the season started in the parks, in early/mid-November.  

Personally, I think DLR should get the hotels all ready to go on the opening day of the season, just like the parks are ready to go.  Especially in a year when one of those parks is under so much construction, I feel that DLR should do what it can to make sure that all the other holiday offerings at DL, DLH, GCH, PPH and DTD are ready to go at the same time.

But unless there have been some recent developments that have not trickled back to us here yet, as far as I know it will be the usual pattern at the 3 hotels - no tree, Santa or Carolers at the hotels until right around Thanksgiving (give or take a day).


I'll go back to your other post in a minute and see what I can answer.


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE the theme this week and the pictures.  My visa is humming and my stomach rumbling.  LOL


----------



## WDWFigment

Sherry E said:


> WDWFigment -
> 
> I'm so, so sorry that your first post didn't really get addressed.  I'm glad you came back here - you posted quite a long time ago (along with sharing one of your beautiful photos of the Castle in the MK) and then disappeared!
> 
> I was not on the DIS too much last week - or if I was, I didn't pop into this thread much after I posted the weekly theme on Monday.  Also, I don't always get e-mail notices to alert me about new posts in this thread, so I didn't even realize you posted something until today!  (I just went back now and saw that you posted your questions last week, or several days ago at least!)
> 
> Usually what happens is that other folks in this thread will step in to answer questions when I'm not here - or even if I am here, I may not have the answers to all the holiday-related questions and need other people to offer some insight and opinions.  I guess that other than Vala and Mike, your post got lost in the mix and overlooked by most of us!  Again, my apologies!
> 
> Anyway, I have to go back read your post and see if there is anything else I can answer for you - I'm sure there is, but I have to go over your questions again.
> 
> May I ask - where is it that you've been hearing that the 3 DLR hotels' decorations will be or _could_ be up on 11/14 this year?  The reason I ask this is because if it came from any kind of official Disney source, then it would actually be considered "news" over here!  It would be good news, in fact.  Many early-November visitors would be thrilled to enjoy the Grand Californian's holiday atmosphere, for example.
> 
> But, alas, unless DLR suddenly changes how they do things this year, the 3 hotels do not get their decorations until Thanksgiving or the day after.  Right around in that time frame.  Technically, I'm sure they have to begin putting up some stuff a couple of days early - a random wreath here, a random wreath there, some garland strewn over an awning or something - just to get it all situated and make sure nothing needs to be fixed, replaced or removed.
> 
> So there may be some wreath sightings before Thanksgiving!  The thing is, I suspect that a lot of people venture to the hotels and see "a wreath" and assume the hotels are all decorated for the season and are in full holiday mode.  I don't know if the carolers will be out on 11/14, and I don't know if Santa will be out at the hotels yet (both the carolers and Santa appear at all 3 hotels, in shifts).  The Grand Californian Hotel's pianist is there year-round, but I don't know if he/she starts playing holiday music as of 11/14 or as of Thanksgiving, or somewhere in between.
> 
> 
> Fellow DIS'er KCMike was at DLR last year over the opening weekend of DLR's holiday season, and he went to GCH and saw that there was no Christmas tree (which would mean no carolers and no Santa, either).  And now that I think back, I recall a couple of other people telling me that in the last few years they stayed at the GCH until just after Thanksgiving and that the tree did not go up until the morning after Thanksgiving.
> 
> So it's hard to say - maybe in some years the decorators at the hotels are able to get all the decor up a little bit early and then they can begin the 'entertainment' such as Carolers and Santa earlier too.  But no one seems to be able to say with 100% certainty that they have seen the hotels fully holiday-ized when the season started in the parks, in early/mid-November.
> 
> Personally, I think DLR should get the hotels all ready to go on the opening day of the season, just like the parks are ready to go.  Especially in a year when one of those parks is under so much construction, I feel that DLR should do what it can to make sure that all the other holiday offerings at DL, DLH, GCH, PPH and DTD are ready to go at the same time.
> 
> But unless there have been some recent developments that have not trickled back to us here yet, as far as I know it will be the usual pattern at the 3 hotels - no tree, Santa or Carolers at the hotels until right around Thanksgiving (give or take a day).
> 
> 
> I'll go back to your other post in a minute and see what I can answer.



No need to apologize, you certainly are under no obligation to answer _any_ of my questions. I really do appreciate the help, though! 

As for my source, it's nothing official, probably someone who, like you say, saw a wreath or two and assumed that was the "full" Christmas layout. He was basing his statement off of past years. So, if last year the tree wasn't up until after Thanksgiving, I'm going to err on the side of you being correct, and the same being true this year. Too bad. But it gives us a reason to go back, at least!

To be honest, once I see answers to those questions, I probably won't be back until after our trip. There are a lot of photos in this thread that are "spoilers" to me, and while I love looking at photos, I want to experience Christmas at Disneyland for the first time "in person." That may sound odd, but that's just the way I am! After our trip, I will make sure to come back and post plenty of photos as a "thank you" for helping me out!

Anyway, I'm anxiously awaiting your answer--thanks for the long response you already posted!


----------



## Sherry E

WDWFigment said:


> I read the first page of this thread, and started to look at the last couple of pages for these answers, but I had to stop due to the photos (not to insult the photos, I liked what I saw, but I don't want to spoil the surprise!). Anyway, at the risk of asking a few questions that have probably been asked countless times, I wondered if anyone could assist me.
> 
> _*Yes, certain questions get asked a lot, but that's okay!  We expect it.  Obviously the flow of traffic changes on this forum, and not everyone is going to be around at the same time when certain things are answered, so it is inevitable that some questions will be asked a lot.  The main thing is to try to have someone here - any of us who are able - to answer, and not let too many questions slip by unrecognized, even if we don't have the answers!
> 
> I can understand about wanting to not spoil the surprise for yourself!  If you want to keep some things as a surprise, then looking at all kinds of photos of the various aspects of the DLR holiday season can definitely be dangerous.  I am mainly to blame for setting the ball rolling on that!  Before I decided to do these "theme weeks" every Monday, the influx of photos was hit or miss.  Sometimes we would get a bunch of them from one person, and then we'd go for a lot of time without any photo contributions!  I suddenly decided that doing a different DLR holiday theme every Monday would be a good way to kind of pass the time while we were waiting for news or information about this year's season, and to also kind of spotlight different aspects or details of the holiday celebration that might go overlooked.  It ended up being a successful idea, and so the theme weeks will carry on until 11/14.  We have 4 more theme Mondays to go - Mondays will be dangerous days to pop into the thread if you don't want to see photos, but usually through the course of the week the photos taper off a bit!
> 
> But I know we will all be looking forward to seeing your photos when you return from DLR!!*_
> 
> We're heading to Disneyland for "Christmas" for the first time ever November 16-23. Christmas is, by far, our favorite time of the year. We have been making an annual Christmas trip to Walt Disney World for years, and we absolutely love the decorations at the parks and resorts there, along with the music, and general ambiance. I say this as background so you know we're incredibly enthusiastic about Christmas.
> 
> Now, with the questions:
> 
> 1. I've read nothing but GLOWING reviews, but it sounds like the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour offers little more than quick access to HMH and IASW, seating for the parade, snacks, and a pin. As far as the information presented and the actual tour itself, is it worth the money? Do the guides show you things you wouldn't otherwise see yourself? The comparable tour at WDW takes you to storage facilities and places you couldn't go on your own. Based on reviews I'm reading, I suspect that's not the case with this tour. That said, is it still worth it? Is it likely to be busy even before that first weekend (Nov 16, 17, and 18?) If we do end up doing the Holiday tour, would it be smartest to do it over the weekend when the crowds will be higher and the access/seating will really help most?
> 
> 
> *From your most recent post in this thread, it sounds like you already decided to do the tour.  I have not actually gone on the tour myself yet, oddly, but I have been wanting to do it for a while.  You're right - it gets glowing reviews.  I think I have maybe only read one review in the past that was less than favorable.  I sounds like it won't be as extensive of a tour as the WDW version is, but everyone says it's worthwhile and a lot of fun.  Be sure to report back here and let us know if you like the tour, if you can!
> 
> If I were doing the holiday tour, I would probably do what you suggested and take a time slot during a busier period in the park, so I can get my parade seats and march right onto IASW Holiday and HMH.
> 
> By the way - have you decided on an actual time for your tour yet, or is that still in the works?  I would do the latest one in the day that is offered - mainly because you will hit IASW Holiday right when the lights come on (which are gorgeous).*
> 
> 2. We picked the days we're going because it looks like crowds are historically low the first few days when we're visiting, I know no one can predict the future, but what kind of waits should we encounter for HMH and IASW these first few days? What about over the weekend? We plan on getting up for rope drop every morning, so I suspect we can see the attractions plenty of times without long waits. Is that true?
> 
> *Let's see...you're there from 11/16 - 11/23.  I have a feeling you might encounter the shortest lines for all the rides on that Wednesday, 11/16.  Wednesdays seem to be less crowded than the days preceding it or following it, for some reason.  Even though the season will have just begun 2 days prior, I still think Wednesday may be a little better.  It's hard to say what crowds will be like this year because we have not seen an official season start date on a Monday in years - if ever.  Usually the seasons begin on Fridays, and crowds flood the parks to experience the festivities.  Now that Monday is the start date, I am not sure how many folks will show up for that "opening day/opening week" novelty aspect.
> 
> BUT, when HMH and IASW Holiday are at their peak as far as long lines, you could see lines that range from 45 minutes to 1 hour.  That is basically worst case scenario, though.  I don't think you will encounter that on your trip - at least not in the first couple of days.
> 
> You'll have a good, long 7-day or 8-day stretch of time in the parks and at the Resort, so you will have plenty of opportunities to get on rides with no lines or super short lines, I think.  Even if the parks were jam-packed with people that whole week you are there, you'd still have plenty of time to work around them and get on rides.
> 
> You will likely begin to see crowds picking up a bit on 11/21, as a lot of folks seem to take off the whole week for Thanksgiving.*
> 
> 3. I've heard that the resort-hotel decorations and carolers aren't out, despite what the schedule says, until after Thanksgiving. Is this the case?
> 
> *You know....in thinking about it more, even though we are assuming that most major signs of the holidays (like Santa and the Dickens Carolers and even the giant Christmas trees) will not appear at the hotels and in Downtown Disney until Thanksgiving - or at least a couple of days before Thanksgiving - since you will be at DLR until 11/23, you may very well start to see the random wreaths, poinsettia plants and garland pop up here and there at the hotels over that weekend before Thanksgiving (meaning like 11/19 and 11/20).  I think that because that whole week of Thanksgiving has become busier with visitors, DLR may try to speed up the process and get some things up a bit early.
> 
> BUT, I still wouldn't count on seeing Santa or Carolers at the hotels on 11/14.  I think that may be a bit too early.  I am guessing that IF they show up earlier than the day after Thanksgiving at all, it would probably be no earlier than something like 11/21 or 11/22.  The decorations, however, may be appearing a little at a time over that whole week.*
> 
> 4. We REALLY want to get in the Christmas mood. We want to see, hear, and EAT Christmas! Which restaurants, table service and counter service, would be our best bets for "Christmas cuisine" (even if it's just desserts)?
> 
> *I know what you mean - I am a huge Christmas fan myself!  I just adore the whole season and the beauty of it.  I love it all - the music, the lights, the colors, the smells, the textures, the general festive atmosphere...and, of course, the tasty treats!!  I want to totally soak in as much Christmasy atmosphere as possible when I am at DLR.
> 
> Make sure you grab some of the gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped mouse ears - from what we hear, those seem to be Disneyland Resort exclusives (so far)?  They are oh-so delicious - chewy, yummy, gingerbready goodness!  You can find them at any of the candy shops such as Candy Palace on Main Street, Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney, Pooh's Corner in Critter Country, the Market House on Main Street, whatever is currently acting as a candy shop in California Adventure and even some of the baked goods stores.  There are regular gingerbread men, too, but the ones with ears are the best!
> 
> You can find all kinds of holiday sweets and baked goods (fudge, cupcakes, special demitasse dessert in a Santa Mickey mug, apples, cookies, muffins, coffee drinks, etc.) in any of the bake shops or candy shops around DLR.  So that would include Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street, Pooh's Corner, Marceline's, Candy Palace, Gepetto's Sweet Shoppe in Fantasyland, and anything else even resembling a bake shop or candy store!
> 
> Also, don't miss out on the delicious peppermint ice cream served up in a chocolate-covered cone encrusted with either red & green sprinkles OR chunks of candy cane at Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street!  Yum!!
> 
> As for any other special holiday food at other restaurants...well, you can find pumpkin pie at a number of places like Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn.  Rancho del Zocalo tends to serve tamales around Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Cafe Orleans offers up gingerbread beignets and a couple of other special desserts.  I think that Cafe Orleans and places like Storytellers Cafe at the GCH and even Goofy's Kitchen at the DLH change some items seasonally, so you may find some special dishes at those places that they wouldn't have during the rest of the year.*
> 
> 5. Of the desserts/drinks on the first page list, which do you like the best? Although we LOVE pumpkin, I consider pumpkin a Halloween/Thanksgiving food, and even though this is before Thanksgiving, it's a Christmas trip for us, so I'll probably stay away from pumpkin treats. (Odd? Yes, I know!)
> 
> *I am partial to the peppermint ice cream in the chocolate-covered cone encrusted with candy cane pieces.  And I love the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears!
> 
> Other folks love the freshly made candy canes at the Candy Palace - but you have to find out when they make them and get there super early in the morning to get a special claim ticket, and they may not start making them until a few days into your trip.  Those candy canes are coveted items.  I mean, DLR sells candy canes all through the season, but the freshly made ones are extremely popular and they are only made on certain days in November and December.  They are so popular, in fact, that each person is only allowed to buy 2 candy canes, I think.*
> 
> 6. Any details that tourists generally overlook? Really cool decorations that most people don't notice that shouldn't be overlooked? Are there any not-to-be-missed souvenirs that are a "must-buy" during the holidays at Disneyland?
> 
> I really, really appreciate any answers anyone can provide to these questions. I _promise_ I will "repay" you with some excellent photos when we return!
> 
> *Well, New Orleans Square's decorations - while scaled down from what they were a couple of years ago - are lovely.  They have a very specific Mardi Gras-esque theme.  Take a close look at all the gorgeous masks that adorn the lampposts - they are all different, they are all anchored by musical "instruments," and the colors of the masks fit the specific areas of New Orleans Square.
> 
> Don't miss Santa's Reindeer Round-Up in Frontierland.  That is one area where you will, for sure, see Santa during your trip.  It has a really cute, rustic kind of country Christmas feel - totally different from New Orleans Square's more mysterious vibe.  The details at the Round-Up and in Santa's cabin are amazing.
> 
> Toontown has some great, brightly colored decorations.  Many of their garlands or wreaths contain little details that are specific to the buildings on which they are hung, i.e., dollar bills in the garland hanging on the Bank, daisies in the wreath above Daisy's, Dalmatian-spotted ornaments in the wreath hanging from the Firehouse, Roger Rabbit wearing a Santa suit above Car Toon Spin, etc.
> 
> Be sure to check out the window displays on Main Street - not just the animated, moving ones, but the regular ones too.  There are some really cute holiday displays with gingerbread people and ornaments and all kinds of things.  I could show you the photos of them in this thread, but it would spoil it all for you!
> 
> If there ARE any decorations up at the 3 hotels when you are there, the GCH tree is lovely.  I am partial to the tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel, as it is glowing in blue-green lights.  The Disneyland Hotel has some cute decorations here and there, but their actual trees are rather boring, except for the wacky Goofy's Kitchen tree, which is worth a look!
> 
> Souvenirs?  Well, I just posted photos of my all-time favorite, 'don't-miss' holiday souvenirs on the previous page....but you can't look at them!  I love the souvenirs that resemble food!  I love any ornaments that appear to have been crafted with candy, cookies, ice cream cones or other confections - and there was a great line of gingerbread cookie figurines and ornaments that came out a few years ago (some pieces still remain but most are gone forever).
> 
> There is also a collection of Tinkerbell candy cane/gumdrop ornaments which are adorable!
> 
> A couple of years ago there was a set of light-up figures of the buildings on Main Street, such as City Hall, the Emporium and the Fire Station.  I didn't get them, but they were really cool.
> 
> Of course there are all kinds of pins that are cool, and some really beautiful ornaments.  The Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket is extremely popular.*
> 
> It feels oddly exhilarating to be a "newbie" to something Disney-related. We are longtime veterans of Walt Disney World at Christmas, and I know the ins and outs of touring there at Christmas. It's still just as fun every season as it was the last, but there is really something exciting about anticipating experiencing something for the first time--especially something DISNEY and CHRISTMAS related! Of course, trying to plan while doing it 'blindly' (avoiding photos and videos) has been really tough, but I think the payoff will be great!
> 
> Thanks so much to anyone who helps!!!



WDWFigment - 

Okay, I attempted to answer most things in red above. Hopefully some of my rambling will help!  Of course, coming from the WDW holiday festivities as you are doing, DLR's celebration will seem small in comparison - especially with one park in the throes of construction and the possibility of the hotels not being in full holiday mode until Thanksgiving or the day after.  Sadly, we don't have a good equivalent to Epcot or Animal Kingdom.  And we don't have the Osborne Lights.

BUT, DLR during the Christmas season is still extremely magical.  It is just beautiful at night, especially on Main Street and in New Orleans Square.  The Winter Castle - while being much smaller than the MK Castle - is still stunning. The 'snow' that falls on Main Street at night is just delightful.  IASW Holiday at night is amazing.  The holiday parade and fireworks are great.  Holiday music fitting the theme of each land fills the air (a jazz-inspired "Jingle Bells" in NOS, a country-western "Greensleeves" in Frontierland, vehicle drivers honking the familiar "Fa la la la la" from "Deck the Halls," a calypso version of "Winter Wonderland" in Adventureland, 'Toons singing holiday 'tunes' in Toontown, etc.).  IF the carolers are appearing at the GCH at that time, they take requests by the giant tree as people sprawl across sofas and the carpet, sipping beverages and eating snacks. There's even a Santa in California Adventure.


Anyway, I think that about covers my scope of knowledge for the time being.  I hope you have a great time planning and come back to report to us about how it all went when you return!


----------



## Vala

Yay! I have my Holiday Tour booked! 

Going on the 14th, 3 PM.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

YAY! Loving this theme!   I too, love ornaments that resemble holiday candies!  I have a few that I bought at DLR in 2008,  I will have to post them later.  Pretty soon, my whole tree will be covered in nothing but Disney ornaments  Especially after this holiday trip coming up.  I'm thinking next year I'm aiming for Halloweentime, I know for sure there's gonna be another trip in before that because my AP expires in June, so...of course there will be a springtime trip! 

Thank you all for the wonderful photos again, makes me sooo anxious! 3 weeks from tomorrow


----------



## rentayenta

Vala said:


> Yay! I have my Holiday Tour booked!
> 
> Going on the 14th, 3 PM.





 


Do they offer just one tour time? I know it coincides with the parade times but what if there are two oarades scheduled?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> YAY! Loving this theme!   I too, love ornaments that resemble holiday candies!  I have a few that I bought at DLR in 2008,  I will have to post them later.  Pretty soon, my whole tree will be covered in nothing but Disney ornaments  Especially after this holiday trip coming up.  I'm thinking next year I'm aiming for Halloweentime, I know for sure there's gonna be another trip in before that because my AP expires in June, so...of course there will be a springtime trip!
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful photos again, makes me sooo anxious! 3 weeks from tomorrow



A woman after my own heart - you love ornaments that look like candies too!  I love any figurines or other pieces of merchandise that look like food, or as if they were made from cookies or candy or anything sweet! 

That cookie/candy castle in the photos I posted has got to be my favorite of all of them.  First of all, it is technically an ornament but really it's a figurine.  The details on it are amazing, with the tiny hidden Mickeys made of peppermint candy-looking paint.  The thing that I love about it is that it was painted and crafted to appear a little bit 'rough' or ever-so-slightly sloppy, just like the work and craftsmanship on real gingerbread houses can look.

I'm glad you like the theme, Vanessa - and to everyone else out there who has commented, I am glad you guys all like it too!  I had great fun putting together this theme - more than almost any other theme!





But....where are the "Treat" photos?  I know there have got to be some folks out there with yummy holiday food photos (thank you, Meredith, for posting the photo of the other gingerbread cookies - that's something I didn't buy)!

To tell anyone who is just now tuning in - the theme is *Treats and Treasures*.  That means food or snacks (treats) - whether you have actually eaten them yourself or just taken photos of them - and souvenirs/merchandise (treasures) - whether you have actually bought them for yourself or just photographed them.

Does anyone have photos of holiday goodies, both the edible kind and the collectible kind?  Anyone at all?  Any favorite holiday souvenirs or just stuff you saw on the DLR shelves?  Have I finally stumped Elk Grove Chris (who has usually popped in with some photos by now)?


----------



## rentayenta

I have decorated our Hanukkah bush with all Disney decorations; want to see that? I posted our little Disneyland Tree from VP already. And my window pics. My kids' upstairs bathroom is also all Mickey from the tp holder to the knobs to the clock and photo frames. I can share that too. 



I will be a Disney picture taking fool! Ooooo...I think I might have a cute treat pic from last December. Let me get off the Mac  and onto the PC.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Do they offer just one tour time? I know it coincides with the parade times but what if there are two oarades scheduled?




Jenny - 

I could be wrong (seeing as I haven't even done the tour yet) but I believe there are at least two time slots each day, and the latest one is usually at 3 p.m.-ish.  It seems like I recall seeing the tour schedule and it ran at least twice a day (maybe only on weekends, though?).


Yes, yes, yes, post the Hanukkah bush and decorations photos!!!  And treats!  And anything else you can access!!  I wish there were more of a representation of Hanukkah at DLR - it seems like the merchandise is not as ever-present and park-wide as the Christmas stuff.  Although...it does seem like I have noticed more Hanukkah things appearing each year, little by little, which is a good thing.  Am I right about there being more than there used to be or am I imagining it, I wonder?  (With me, one never knows what my mind is doing....)


----------



## canadadisney

I am enjoying this thread so much. We have booked a trip from January 2-9. We have not told our kids. It will be our present to them Christmas morning. This has been difficult for me as I LOVE planning Disney trips and I could talk about it 24/7. 

This is also why I love this thread so much. My DH doesn't really want to talk about it because he feels like it is too far away. Me on the other hand, I can't wait already!

We have been to DL twice before at Christmas season. The first time was from Boxing Day- New Years and as much as I love Disney this wasn't for me. I remember feeling scared because there were so many people. The second time was in November and it was the exact opposite, every ride was a walk on. I am imagining this trip to be the middle of the two.

So far my biggest questions are surrounding the holiday tour. My first question is, Will they offer the holiday tour throughout the first week in January? 

I had actually never heard of the tour before reading this thread and now I am strongly leaning towards it. 
The pros for me are:
1. The Parade Seating: we love parades and this would save us time on the other days and we wouldn't have to find a spot hours before.
2. Small World and HM passes: again, we wouldn't have to stand in line on the other days as we would know that we are going to get to experience these attractions on the tour.
3. Seeing Disney another way

The con for me is:
1. I go non stop when I am at Disney. I am always planning where and when to go. When my DH and DDs stop for a snack, I run and get FPs. I am so worried that while I am on the holiday tour I will be thinking about what I should be riding at the time etc.
2. (goes along with #1) I'm afraid that the tour will be a boring, follow the flag tour as you listen to your headset and I will wish I was doing something else
3. Unsure if my 2 DD (ages 10 and 8) will enjoy the tour. Also a bit worried they won't be able to see the parade.


----------



## jacs1234

Pooh's corner.  LOVE that place.






One of my favourite christmas souvenir's from our trip. (From the Plaza Inn but you can also get them from the bakery I think)






The Yule log from the Plaza Inn









Don't know what this is called but it's from Pooh's corner





And I love this but didn't buy it.  It was in the animation building store in DCA


----------



## nicolispicoli

rentayenta said:


> Do they offer just one tour time? I know it coincides with the parade times but what if there are two oarades scheduled?



I know that on the 14th at least, there is only one tour at 3:00. The park closes at 8 that day, so there is only one parade scheduled for 5:30.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Vala said:


> Yay! I have my Holiday Tour booked!
> 
> Going on the 14th, 3 PM.



Me too!! Maybe we'll end up in the same group! I'll be there with a baby bjorn embedded in my chest....and hopefully a cooperating baby in it ! Lol!


----------



## disneymom23

canadadisney said:


> So far my biggest questions are surrounding the holiday tour. My first question is, Will they offer the holiday tour throughout the first week in January?
> 
> I had actually never heard of the tour before reading this thread and now I am strongly leaning towards it.
> The pros for me are:
> 1. The Parade Seating: we love parades and this would save us time on the other days and we wouldn't have to find a spot hours before.
> 2. Small World and HM passes: again, we wouldn't have to stand in line on the other days as we would know that we are going to get to experience these attractions on the tour.
> 3. Seeing Disney another way
> 
> The con for me is:
> 1. I go non stop when I am at Disney. I am always planning where and when to go. When my DH and DDs stop for a snack, I run and get FPs. I am so worried that while I am on the holiday tour I will be thinking about what I should be riding at the time etc.
> 2. (goes along with #1) I'm afraid that the tour will be a boring, follow the flag tour as you listen to your headset and I will wish I was doing something else
> 3. Unsure if my 2 DD (ages 10 and 8) will enjoy the tour. Also a bit worried they won't be able to see the parade.




We love the holiday tour and this will be our 4th year taking it.  My kids are 13, 11 and 9.  The tour is fun and interesting, not boring at all.  You hear about the different types of decorations based on the different lands.  You listen to Christmas music when the guide isn't talking.  You walk on to HMH, Small World and the train.  Then you get great seats to the parade, right in front of Small World.  There are only 2 rows of seats so they will see fine even from the second row.  

I don't think you will be disappointed with the tour.


----------



## rentayenta

The kids little Disney tree:






Our blurry menorah:






I am such a loser. I put everything to FB and cannot find any of it on my computer or Photobucket.


----------



## disneymom23

rentayenta said:


> The kids little Disney tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our blurry menorah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a loser. I put everything to FB and cannot find any of it on my computer or Photobucket.



I love the menorah.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Eeee-va

I know I've posted at least some of these before, but here are mine from 2009.

Decorate your own cookie (gingerbread and tree...I did the gingerbread and put as much frosting on as I could; my friend did an elegant tree).  
The tree's candy cane sprinkles were MINTY!





















Cupcakes (I think I just took the shot because they were pretty):





Baked goods at the Blue Ribbon Bakery near the end of the night (no gingerbread!  )





Snowman sugar cookie (was just OK):





Whitewater Snacks, if I recall correctly:





And this is SO a holiday treat...see the box?


----------



## Vala

rentayenta said:


> Do they offer just one tour time? I know it coincides with the parade times but what if there are two oarades scheduled?



I was told this is the only time they have on the 14th. Maybe they offer 2 a day when the season gets more busy.



nicolispicoli said:


> Me too!! Maybe we'll end up in the same group! I'll be there with a baby bjorn embedded in my chest....and hopefully a cooperating baby in it ! Lol!



According to the CM there is only one group that day. So yeah, looks like I will see you there.  I'll be the short woman with the odd accent.


----------



## NewbieMouse

I am very, very behind on my thread reading, but just in case this hasn't been posted yet, the CM parties will be on the 12th & 13th. I just called to make my dining reservations and they said that they would be closing for the parties at 6 pm that day (DCA will be open until 10:00).


----------



## deesquared

NewbieMouse said:


> I am very, very behind on my thread reading, but just in case this hasn't been posted yet, the CM parties will be on the 12th & 13th. I just called to make my dining reservations and they said that they would be closing for the parties at 6 pm that day (DCA will be open until 10:00).




Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## rentayenta

disneymom23 said:


> I love the menorah.  Where did you get it?




The Disney store- years ago. I love it! 



nicolispicoli said:


> I know that on the 14th at least, there is only one tour at 3:00. The park closes at 8 that day, so there is only one parade scheduled for 5:30.



That makes sense. I want to see the parade at night- so much more magical. Please post a review of the tour.


----------



## KellifromCanada

Hi all!

Going to be in LA for a conference and thinking of taking DD for a day to DLR.

Which date is probably going to be less crowded?  Is it likely that many folks will take the Monday as a holiday because of the 11th?

I am leaning toward the Tuesday...BUT, I notice there is xtra magic hours on the Tuesday, but not on the Monday.

Should traffic be a consideration?  Is Monday rush hour more brutal than Tuesday or doesn't matter?  

I am thinking of hiring a car service to take us from Santa Monica to DLR and back just to make things easier.  I see the Lux Bus info, but the trip back pretty much happens right in the middle of the fireworks which I wouldn't want to miss.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

Kelli


----------



## ukstitch

Relating to the CM parties - we've booked napa rose and storytellers for 6:30 on these days, based on previous years where the fireworks have been at 5:45 with everybody out the park for 6. I take it I'm right in thinking that we'll have plenty of time to make these priority seatings?


----------



## larina

What time should we book dinner on Christmas Eve at Napa Rose? I'm leaning towards earlier since we'll have Jack (my 3 year old son). I love that we can walk around the Grand while we wait and between courses. I get more excited every day.


----------



## DizMe

So excited!!!  My sister and I will be going Nov 29-Dec 2.  This is our 4th year in a row and has become an annual tradition.  Can't wait to reserve our Holiday Tour!

Me, sis and our holiday tour mugs of cocoa.  Closest I could find to a treat picture.  Apparently, we had already eaten the gingerbread Mickeys 



 http://www.flickr.com/photos/33186176@N05/3097294442/


----------



## DangerMouse

DizMe said:


> So excited!!!  My sister and I will be going Nov 29-Dec 2.  This is our 4th year in a row and has become an annual tradition.  Can't wait to reserve our Holiday Tour!
> 
> Me, sis and our holiday tour mugs of cocoa.  Closest I could find to a treat picture.  Apparently, we had already eaten the gingerbread Mickeys
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/33186176@N05/3097294442/



My family will be there at the same time! Looking forward to some updated reviews of the Holiday Tour.


----------



## rentayenta

DangerMouse said:


> My family will be there at the same time! Looking forward to some updated reviews of the Holiday Tour.





My plan is to go 11/27 so hopefully I'll have a quick update that night or early the next morning.


----------



## DizMe

DangerMouse said:


> My family will be there at the same time! Looking forward to some updated reviews of the Holiday Tour.



Ooo!  Hope we get on the same tour!  I met ballarinamom that way, and we saw each other 2 years in a row on the same tour


----------



## disneymom23

DizMe said:


> So excited!!!  My sister and I will be going Nov 29-Dec 2.  This is our 4th year in a row and has become an annual tradition.  Can't wait to reserve our Holiday Tour!
> 
> Me, sis and our holiday tour mugs of cocoa.  Closest I could find to a treat picture.  Apparently, we had already eaten the gingerbread Mickeys
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/33186176@N05/3097294442/



I think we were on the same tour that year too.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I just started this Holiday Tour thread to keep track of who is going when.  

I have to do something while I wait another 30 days or so until I can book mine.  

There was a 2010 version but I figured it was time for a 2011 edition.  

Sorry if I am stepping on anyone's toes.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612827


----------



## DizMe

disneymom23 said:


> I think we were on the same tour that year too.



YES!!  So glad you posted!  I simply could NOT remember your username.

Are you going this year?


----------



## jemimabean

I'll be there December 8-11th. It will be my first solo trip, and I really can't wait. (It's also my first holiday trip...woot!)
I'm strongly considering one of the Holiday Tours as something different to do. Does anyone know off the top of their head how long they last?

Whee! So excited.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

This is a great theme!  I will see if I can find any pics to add.  I am also happy to say our maybe trip is looking like a "yes".   We will be headed to DL Nov17-20th.  A little early so it looks like we will miss all the hotel decorations but I will live, I get to see DL all dressed up for Christmas and we will also get to celebrate my middle dd's birthday.  

This will be our very 1st trip staying at a non-walking distance hotel.  Probably just going to use the free parking feature that comes with our Premium APs and not mess with ART as we need to do this trip on the cheap as it is a bit spontaneous and I promised my dh this trip would cost "practically nothing".  Little does he know I have spent an hour drooling over the food and souveneir pics posted here !

Thanks again for this whole thread and this week's theme!


----------



## disneymom23

DizMe said:


> YES!!  So glad you posted!  I simply could NOT remember your username.
> 
> Are you going this year?



We are going twice this year.  We always meet up with friends the weekend before Thanksgiving.  This will be our 4th year doing that.

Then unexpectedly we planned a trip with DH's family.  There will be 12 of us.  They all live on the east coast and it was their year to come to CA for Christmas.  We are all meeting in DL from the 21st-26th and then they'll come to our house until the 31st.  My FIL is paying for the trip for everyone instead of buying us gifts.  Yay!

We will do the tour in December with his family.  I am planning on paying for everyone's tour as their Christmas gifts from us.  We are also going to do the Fantasmic dessert seating.  Since it will be so crowded that week, we are glad to have guaranteed seats for Fantasmic and the parade.  

I really hope we are there on one of the days that they make the candy canes.


----------



## jacs1234

DID YOU SEE THIS?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819700

The CM parties are on the 12 and 13th.

Great for me but I'm sorry if it ruins any one else's plans.

eta - got so excited I didn't read the previous posts.  but Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

jemimabean said:


> I'll be there December 8-11th. It will be my first solo trip, and I really can't wait. (It's also my first holiday trip...woot!)
> I'm strongly considering one of the Holiday Tours as something different to do. Does anyone know off the top of their head how long they last?
> 
> Whee! So excited.



This is my first holiday trip too, so for me, the tour was a must!! 

The tour, according to this thread and the CM who booked it for me, is 2.5 hours and pushes up against the parade ending with your sitting in the preferred seats with your treats. 

Have fun!! I plan on posting a review on this thread of the tour after my trip.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

jacs1234 said:


> DID YOU SEE THIS?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819700
> 
> The CM parties are on the 12 and 13th.
> 
> Great for me but I'm sorry if it ruins any one else's plans.
> 
> eta - got so excited I didn't read the previous posts.  but Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BTW your photos are fabulous!


----------



## Sherry E

Please, no one get too carried away with planning around the CM parties yet because the dates *have not been confirmed*.  I knew that the Dining people don't always have official information like that in advance - sometimes things appear in their computer systems that are not updated or accurate, and they change over time.  But I wanted to check with another branch of DLR just to be sure.

The Special Activities CM who I just got off the phone with an hour ago told me that none of the CM's have received the official CM party dates yet.  They have no idea if the parties will definitely be held on 12/12 & 12/13.  She said it is highly likely based on what happened last year, but they have not received their official CM announcements that they get, and things change all the time.  She said they will get the official confirmation soon, so the CM's can arrange their own schedules and invite guests, but it has not come through yet.

I told the SA Cast Member that people on my board are anxious to know and that I like to make sure everyone knows when something is actually official or not, and she told me she appreciates me coming back on the DIS to be sure to let everyone know that nothing is confirmed - and anything could change - until it's made official.

So hang on tight - the confirmed CM party dates will be revealed soon, but they are not confirmed yet!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Please, no one get too carried away with planning around the CM parties yet because the dates *have not been confirmed*.  I knew that the Dining people don't always have official information like that in advance - sometimes things appear in their computer systems that are not updated or accurate, and they change over time.  But I wanted to check with another branch of DLR just to be sure.
> 
> The Special Activities CM who I just got off the phone with an hour ago told me that none of the CM's have received the official CM party dates yet.  They have no idea if the parties will definitely be held on 12/12 & 12/13.  She said it is highly likely based on what happened last year, but they have not received their official CM announcements that they get, and things change all the time.  She said they will get the official confirmation soon, so the CM's can arrange their own schedules and invite guests, but it has not come through yet.
> 
> I told the SA Cast Member that people on my board are anxious to know and that I like to make sure everyone knows when something is actually official or not, and she told me she appreciates me coming back on the DIS to be sure to let everyone know that nothing is confirmed - and anything could change - until it's made official.
> 
> So hang on tight - the confirmed CM party dates will be revealed soon, but they are not confirmed yet!



Just wanted to add that she didn't just tell me that they were closing at 6:00 that day, she told me they were closing at 6:00 _for the cast member parties_ and that she had been instructed not to take reservations after 4:40 that day. So Disney has instructed her not to take Dining reservations for that evening, FWIW.


----------



## DizNee Luver

YAY, I can official follow this thread again since I'll be going again!!!!!!   Thanx Sherry for this awesome opportunity to experience DL during the holidays.....I will never be able to repay you for this.....but I'll sure try!!!! 

Going 12/6 to 12/8......can't wait!!!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Welcome back!

No rumors of candy cane making dates yet?


----------



## DizNee Luver

areweindisneyyet said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> No rumors of candy cane making dates yet?



 Thank you!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Laurie* - You're very welcome.  I'm glad it's going to work out.  It's a way for you to get a little sampling of the DLR holidays, stay onsite for a great rate and spend time with MommyWithDreams!  It helps me too, because I have someone to share costs with for a couple of nights!


*Mia* - No word of candy canes yet.  Based on what happened last year, I don't think we will learn what the dates are until shortly after the season officially begins.  Probably within a few days after 11/14, the candy cane dates will be posted somewhere or added to the Candy Kitchen hotline number.  


Oh, and by the way - thank you to everyone who posted their Treat and/or Treasure photos this week!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie* - You're very welcome.  I'm glad it's going to work out.  It's a way for you to get a little sampling of the DLR holidays, stay onsite for a great rate and spend time with MommyWithDreams!  It helps me too, because I have someone to share costs with for a couple of nights!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie* - You're very welcome.  I'm glad it's going to work out.  It's a way for you to get a little sampling of the DLR holidays, stay onsite for a great rate and spend time with MommyWithDreams!  It helps me too, because I have someone to share costs with for a couple of nights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way - thank you to everyone who posted their Treat and/or Treasure photos this week!!



Boy oh boy is this Mommywithdreams HAPPY! Can't wait to see my Disney friend! I hope to meet you at some point as well Sherry


----------



## Sherry E

MommyWithDreams said:


> Boy oh boy is this Mommywithdreams HAPPY! Can't wait to see my Disney friend! I hope to meet you at some point as well Sherry



I'm sure we'll meet on the 6th somewhere along the line.  I would imagine that somewhere during the course of that day, when you and Laurie are together and I'm with my friends, we will have to cross paths for a brief moment so I can give Laurie her room key...or maybe we will meet at the PPH (since you're there too)...or something like that.  But somehow, we will meet!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> Boy oh boy is this Mommywithdreams HAPPY! Can't wait to see my Disney friend! I hope to meet you at some point as well Sherry



 I'm super happy about this too!!!



Sherry E said:


> I'm sure we'll meet on the 6th somewhere along the line.  I would imagine that somewhere during the course of that day, when you and Laurie are together and I'm with my friends, we will have to cross paths for a brief moment so I can give Laurie her room key...or maybe we will meet at the PPH (since you're there too)...or something like that.  But somehow, we will meet!



Oh yeah, I guess I'll need a key to put my luggage away....we'll get all that figured out as the time draws nearer!!


----------



## rentayenta

If I could crash the Dec party, I would Sherry. Sounds like you are all planning a fun meet.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm super happy about this too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I guess I'll need a key to put my luggage away....we'll get all that figured out as the time draws nearer!!



I'm going to drop my luggage so quick...I want to get to the park as soon as I can...ah this one day thing is killin me!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> If I could crash the Dec party, I would Sherry. Sounds like you are all planning a fun meet.



Jenny - 

I wish you could be there too!  I have a feeling you'd be a lot of fun to hang out with and would probably have me laughing the entire time.  At the very least I thought I would have a chance to overlap dates with you and have a quick drive-by hello in the parks.

My trip is most likely not going to be as long as what I have booked.  I have a full 7 nights booked (because the rate is so crazy good!), and I haven't had the heart to lop off the last 3 nights yet.  I am keeping hope alive!  But most likely I will end up with a solid 4 nights - the first 2 days are open to either being solo (which is what I need for intensive photo-taking missions!), OR for random local friends to come and join me if they are able.  The next 2 days are a combo of out-of-town friend time and DIS-friend time, in some way.  By the final day I should be all done with the out-of-town friends and will probably be free to hang with Laurie (and I think Molly/Bumbershoot as well).  And maybe we can get Liza/funatdisney in on the fun too!

If I don't get much solo time, I will probably not come back with the bounty of photos that I came back with after past December's outing because I function much better when I am by myself.  I can't concentrate on photos when I am with people.  So for me, it kind of either has to be 'friend time' or 'camera time,' and it's hard for me to merge the two.  I'm weird that way... 



Jenny - Seeing your post reminded me.  Didn't you have a trip to DLR either last year or the year before that involved someone in a wheelchair?  I seem to recall you had a thread going about which rides were wheelchair-friendly.  Didn't you?  Or am I imagining it?

If I am not going crazy and not imagining your wheelchair thread, I may have some questions for you!  My friend's dad will be in a wheelchair, I think, and I have never gone to DLR with anyone who has been in one, so I haven't experienced/witnessed how it all works.  My friend and her family are a collective, stressful ball of chaos as a rule, so I don't want them to be even more stressed because they don't know what to expect.

What was your experience like?


----------



## dwheatl

We've done the wheelchair thing several times. Pretty much every attraction in DCA is wheelchair friendly and you go through the regular line, at least up to a point.
In DL, you need a pamphlet from the wheelchair rental stand to tell you where to go. Many attractions have you come through the exit. The CMs are generally super helpful about this.There are wheelchair areas for parades and shows, and the pamphlet is helpful about those too.
If they are staying walking distance from the park and need to rent a wheelchair, as opposed to bringing their own, it makes sense to rent outside the park, because then you can use the chair to get back to the hotel.
I know you didn't ask me, but I'm a former librarian, and I just have to hand out info when I have it. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me. And everybody, please forgive my "buttinski" nature. It's all done with love.


----------



## KCmike

Sorry to jump in and jump out again but was wondering if the celebrity has been named yet for the candlelight processional?


----------



## Sherry E

dwheatl said:


> We've done the wheelchair thing several times. Pretty much every attraction in DCA is wheelchair friendly and you go through the regular line, at least up to a point.
> In DL, you need a pamphlet from the wheelchair rental stand to tell you where to go. Many attractions have you come through the exit. The CMs are generally super helpful about this.There are wheelchair areas for parades and shows, and the pamphlet is helpful about those too.
> If they are staying walking distance from the park and need to rent a wheelchair, as opposed to bringing their own, it makes sense to rent outside the park, because then you can use the chair to get back to the hotel.
> I know you didn't ask me, but I'm a former librarian, and I just have to hand out info when I have it. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me. And everybody, please forgive my "buttinski" nature. It's all done with love.



*Danielle -* 

You're not being a buttinski at all!  I really appreciate you speaking up to answer the question.  This thread is for sharing and exchanging information, so we all contribute and learn from each other!  I only thought of Jenny/rentayenta because I thought I recalled her having a wheelchair-related thread a long time ago.  I couldn't think of anyone else off-hand that had the wheelchair experience.  But I will take any input on the subject that I can get!  

In fact, I am going to copy and paste your reply and e-mail it to my friend, so she can read exactly what you said.  As mentioned previously, she and her family are kind of chaotic and disorganized anyway.  While I don't expect them to plan every detail to a 'T', I am trying to get them to hone in a little bit on some aspects that may be important to figure out or learn about beforehand, so things don't have to be as much of a chaotic frenzy when they arrive!

Thank you again!






KCmike said:


> Sorry to jump in and jump out again but was wondering if the celebrity has been named yet for the candlelight processional?




*Mike* - 

Not yet, as far as I know.  I am anxious to learn this as well, as I am going to try my hardest to catch the CP on 12/4!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Jenny -
> 
> I wish you could be there too!  I have a feeling you'd be a lot of fun to hang out with and would probably have me laughing the entire time.  At the very least I thought I would have a chance to overlap dates with you and have a quick drive-by hello in the parks.
> 
> My trip is most likely not going to be as long as what I have booked.  I have a full 7 nights booked (because the rate is so crazy good!), and I haven't had the heart to lop off the last 3 nights yet.  I am keeping hope alive!  But most likely I will end up with a solid 4 nights - the first 2 days are open to either being solo (which is what I need for intensive photo-taking missions!), OR for random local friends to come and join me if they are able.  The next 2 days are a combo of out-of-town friend time and DIS-friend time, in some way.  By the final day I should be all done with the out-of-town friends and will probably be free to hang with Laurie (and I think Molly/Bumbershoot as well).  And maybe we can get Liza/funatdisney in on the fun too!
> 
> If I don't get much solo time, I will probably not come back with the bounty of photos that I came back with after past December's outing because I function much better when I am by myself.  I can't concentrate on photos when I am with people.  So for me, it kind of either has to be 'friend time' or 'camera time,' and it's hard for me to merge the two.  I'm weird that way...
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny - Seeing your post reminded me.  Didn't you have a trip to DLR either last year or the year before that involved someone in a wheelchair?  I seem to recall you had a thread going about which rides were wheelchair-friendly.  Didn't you?  Or am I imagining it?
> 
> If I am not going crazy and not imagining your wheelchair thread, I may have some questions for you!  My friend's dad will be in a wheelchair, I think, and I have never gone to DLR with anyone who has been in one, so I haven't experienced/witnessed how it all works.  My friend and her family are a collective, stressful ball of chaos as a rule, so I don't want them to be even more stressed because they don't know what to expect.
> 
> What was your experience like?






I have no doubt that you will soak up every bit og Disney magic even with 4 solid days.  

We'll overlap one of these times. 

I was going to take my father last time but he wasn't well enough to go. He is disabled due to a major stroke 5 years ago.  He has good days and bad days. I did do a lot of research though and it seems that Disneyland makes it as easy as possible for those who are disabled in some way.  I have some notes on my desktop at work if you'd like me to email them to you Monday.


----------



## wamommy2four

Hello everyone!  I have been reading this thread trying to gather information for our first Christmas trip to Disneyland.    We are planning to be at the park Dec. 5th - 10th.  We are beyond excited to get there.  So, as a 1st timer, what are the must do, must see, must experience things to do. We will be traveling with kids ages 11, 9, 6 and 16 mo.  

Also, where should we park ourselves for the fireworks and Christmas parade?  DH can handle the crowds, but would be much happier if we weren't right in the busiest of spots.   Any great views from an out of the way spot?  I do want the kids to see the "snow" though.  Hmmm.

Anyway, thanks for the great thread and for any help.

Michell


----------



## Eeee-va

I did not see anyone post this...Al Lutz reported at the top of MiceAge that World of Color will have a Prep and Landing/Christmas pre-show starting November 11!  Good news for almost everyone here, I think.

http://miceage.micechat.com/


----------



## areweindisneyyet

wamommy2four said:


> Hello everyone!  I have been reading this thread trying to gather information for our first Christmas trip to Disneyland.    We are planning to be at the park Dec. 5th - 10th.  We are beyond excited to get there.  So, as a 1st timer, what are the must do, must see, must experience things to do. We will be traveling with kids ages 11, 9, 6 and 16 mo.
> 
> Also, where should we park ourselves for the fireworks and Christmas parade?  DH can handle the crowds, but would be much happier if we weren't right in the busiest of spots.   Any great views from an out of the way spot?  I do want the kids to see the "snow" though.  Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the great thread and for any help.
> 
> Michell



Hi Michell

Welcome.  The must dos for me are the Parade, the snow on the Castle with the Fireworks, riding Haunted Mansion and Is a Small World all decked out.  A visit to Santa at Reindeer Roundup should also be on the list.  

Everywhere you turn in the parks are decorations, beautiful window displays and Christmas tunes are piped through.

Oh and the yummy Christmas treats, 

This is a great start and I am sure others will pop in to share there favourite things.

Mia


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

Just had to jump in for two reasons.  My son was invited to play in a baseball tournament  in San Diego on Dec. 16th and 17th, so I said we could go as long as we hit DL on the 18th!!  SO excited although I know it will be crazy busy!

Second - wow Sherry E - your avatar looks like mine!  So cool!  My pic is 1971.


----------



## rentayenta

Eeee-va said:


> I did not see anyone post this...Al Lutz reported at the top of MiceAge that World of Color will have a Prep and Landing/Christmas pre-show starting November 11!  Good news for almost everyone here, I think.
> 
> http://miceage.micechat.com/





Fun, thanks!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

wamommy2four said:


> Also, where should we park ourselves for the fireworks and Christmas parade?  DH can handle the crowds, but would be much happier if we weren't right in the busiest of spots.   Any great views from an out of the way spot?  I do want the kids to see the "snow" though.  Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the great thread and for any help.
> 
> Michell



For "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, you can get any spot as long it is on the parade route. The busiest areas that get alot of people for the parade are around MS. Fantasyland doesn't get too many people until the parade is about to start. So the best spot with little wait is Fantasyland.

For "Believe...In Holidsy Magic" fireworks, the spot you want to see the fireworks is right in front of SB castle. That is the best spot to see the fireworks, but it does require waiting time,but not too much. The areas that will snow after the fireworks is MS, FL around IASWH and around the ROA sitting area for the people that watched F!.


----------



## Eeee-va

In another thread csoul posted the holiday page on the official site.  It confirms a World of Color Prep and Landing pre-show and strongly hints that it will start 11/14:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/

Of course, it also says you can shop at "Engine-Ears Toys" so I'm not sure they proofread the site...


----------



## Sherry E

Whee!!!!!!!  Whee!!!!!!!  Whee!!!!!!  It's so exciting just to see that the holiday page is up on the DLR site (thank you so much, *Eeee-va*, for letting us know about that, and about the Prep & Landing pre-show!)!!  

The holidays are getting ever closer!!!  Woo hoo!!!  Not that I don't love me some pumpkins and ghouls and goblins and all that, but I am ready to deck those halls once again!

And then to hear about the Prep & Landing pre-show and whatever else  - yay!!!  I see that I am actually now in the position of having to think about planning my evenings at DLR out.  Hmmm....  I wasn't going to really think too much about what to do and on which nights, but now that I look at how my schedule might go, I realize I may not get certain things done if I don't think about it and figure it all out.  See, this is why I really need that full week I have booked!  There's simply not enough time for me.  And yet, I don't think I will be able to swing a full week.  Booooooo.



*ColoradoMom!!* - My avatar photo is from 1972!  Mickey looked just as weird in 1971 when you met him, I see!



*Jenny* - Those wheelchair/DLR notes might be helpful.  I would appreciate it!  Thank you.  I am so sorry to hear about your dad - I hope he is managing okay and has more good days than bad ones.  I've known a few people who have had strokes and it really is so distressing and upsetting on so many levels.


Welcome to our thread, *Michell*!!!  I'm so glad you found us and are sharing your holiday trip planning with us!  It looks like Bret and Mia got you off to a great start with information!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Whee!!!!!!!  Whee!!!!!!!  Whee!!!!!!  It's so exciting just to see that the holiday page is up on the DLR site (thank you so much, *Eeee-va*, for letting us know about that, and about the Prep & Landing pre-show!)!!
> 
> The holidays are getting ever closer!!!  Woo hoo!!!  Not that I don't love me some pumpkins and ghouls and goblins and all that, but I am ready to deck those halls once again!
> 
> And then to hear about the Prep & Landing pre-show and whatever else  - yay!!!  I see that I am actually now in the position of having to think about planning my evenings at DLR out.  Hmmm....  I wasn't going to really think too much about what to do and on which nights, but now that I look at how my schedule might go, I realize I may not get certain things done if I don't think about it and figure it all out.  See, this is why I really need that full week I have booked!  There's simply not enough time for me.  And yet, I don't think I will be able to swing a full week.  Booooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> *ColoradoMom!!* - My avatar photo is from 1972!  Mickey looked just as weird in 1971 when you met him, I see!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenny* - Those wheelchair/DLR notes might be helpful.  I would appreciate it!  Thank you.  I am so sorry to hear about your dad - I hope he is managing okay and has more good days than bad ones.  I've known a few people who have had strokes and it really is so distressing and upsetting on so many levels.
> 
> 
> Welcome to our thread, *Michell*!!!  I'm so glad you found us and are sharing your holiday trip planning with us!  It looks like Bret and Mia got you off to a great start with information!!



Hi Sherry

I am so excited.  I have been waiting for this all year.  It means my trip is getting really close, the Disneyland people say so now that it is on the website.  I booked at Cafe Orleans this morning so bring me some of those holiday beignets.  

Glad to see your trip is coming together.  

Deck the Halls with boughs of holly....


Mia


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Eeee-va for the link.  This will make the Holiday season at DCA even more special with the Prep and Landing pre-show. Looks like I have to see WoC during my upcoming Holiday trip and I will have to videotape it. Just *23* days away till we are in the Holiday season.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny* - Those wheelchair/DLR notes might be helpful.  I would appreciate it!  Thank you.  I am so sorry to hear about your dad - I hope he is managing okay and has more good days than bad ones.  I've known a few people who have had strokes and it really is so distressing and upsetting on so many levels.





 Thanks! It's hard for sure especially because I'm here in Utah and he's in Anaheim. So far but I do what I can. If you PM me your email, I'll be happy to send the notes to you. 






I love the new WoC pre show idea.  The holidays at the DLR are so close, I can taste them! Can't wait until they release the candy cane dates. DS also said he'd wait with me and get 2 candy canes. He is such a trooper.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Eeee-va said:


> In another thread csoul posted the holiday page on the official site.  It confirms a World of Color Prep and Landing pre-show and strongly hints that it will start 11/14:
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/
> 
> Of course, it also says you can shop at "Engine-Ears Toys" so I'm not sure they proofread the site...



Thanks for the link. I see the official description for the new show on there too:

*World of Color*

Breathtaking artistry, innovative storytelling and brilliant effects come together to create World of Color, the nighttime water spectacular at Disney California Adventure Park. Plus, be ready to experience the magic of Kringle Academy elves, Lenny and Wayne  from Disney Prep & Landing  as they prepare for the arrival of the Big Guy!


----------



## emacat

Eeeeeeeeeeee! I just keep getting more and more excited! I can't wait for our first holiday trip to DL! Thanks for all the pics and tips, everyone! 

I have to admit, we're here in Illinois, and I'm a little nervous about bad weather, especially since United changed our connecting flight from Denver to Chicago (grrrrrrrrrr). I hate O'hare at the best of times, hence why I booked through Denver in the first place...


----------



## hockey101

Hi everyone!

First time poster, loooong time reader. I swear I`ve read every post in this thread going back 50 pages 

My name is Jessica, I`m 22 and living in Vancouver. The boyfriend and I have never been to Disneyland before which is why this year we decided to take a trip down there together for Christmas. We arrive Dec. 27th at noon and catch a late flight back on Jan 4th.

This thread has been very helpful, pretty much covered any questions that I`ve had (or that anyone could possibly have  ) However, there are a few things I`ve missed/forgotten. 

1. Our flight is scheduled to arrive at noon, if everything goes as planned we should be getting into Hotel Menage around 2-2:30. Since we have 5 day parkhopper passes, (as well as 2 day universal and 1 day knotts) we decided we're going to Disneyland the day we arrive. What are the chances Disneyland will reach capacity that day? Also, will the fastpasses most likely been gone by that point?

2. Is it worth is to get PD when seeing WOC? I know it's about $35-$40, but if that will get me a decent meal and a decent view, sound worth it to me. Anyone ever done this? 

3. As I mention before, we have 5 day parkhoppers, 2 days and Universal and 1 day at Knotts. We would also like to spend the day checking out the city.

We've been trying to plan out what we are doing on which day. For starters, we know we want to go to DL on the 27th when we arrive. We have to do one day at Universal before the new year in order to validate our tickets, and we one MM to use. If this were you, how would you plan out what parks to visit on these days? Also keeping in mind the crowd level, which is probably unavoidable anyways. 

I know I have more questions, I just can't think of them right now. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## DizNee Luver

hockey101 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First time poster, loooong time reader. I swear I`ve read every post in this thread going back 50 pages
> 
> My name is Jessica, I`m 22 and living in Vancouver. The boyfriend and I have never been to Disneyland before which is why this year we decided to take a trip down there together for Christmas. We arrive Dec. 27th at noon and catch a late flight back on Jan 4th.
> 
> This thread has been very helpful, pretty much covered any questions that I`ve had (or that anyone could possibly have  ) However, there are a few things I`ve missed/forgotten.
> 
> 1. Our flight is scheduled to arrive at noon, if everything goes as planned we should be getting into Hotel Menage around 2-2:30. Since we have 5 day parkhopper passes, (as well as 2 day universal and 1 day knotts) we decided we're going to Disneyland the day we arrive. What are the chances Disneyland will reach capacity that day? Also, will the fastpasses most likely been gone by that point?
> 
> 2. Is it worth is to get PD when seeing WOC? I know it's about $35-$40, but if that will get me a decent meal and a decent view, sound worth it to me. Anyone ever done this?
> 
> 3. As I mention before, we have 5 day parkhoppers, 2 days and Universal and 1 day at Knotts. We would also like to spend the day checking out the city.
> 
> We've been trying to plan out what we are doing on which day. For starters, we know we want to go to DL on the 27th when we arrive. We have to do one day at Universal before the new year in order to validate our tickets, and we one MM to use. If this were you, how would you plan out what parks to visit on these days? Also keeping in mind the crowd level, which is probably unavoidable anyways.
> 
> I know I have more questions, I just can't think of them right now. Thanks again for all your help!



I'll let the experts help you out on these questions....but wanted to say Welcome!!!

I will say that I wouldn't waste one of my DL days on the day you arrive.....I'd go hit up Knott's that day.  We went in August last summer & the place was almost empty......We also found that this park did nothing for our family that were ages 3, 3, 5, 9, 21, 23, 25, 47, 48 & 80.  After 3 hours we were ready to leave.  I would highly suggest eating at Mrs Knott's Chicken Dinner Restaurant.....that was the only highlight of our trip there.


----------



## dwheatl

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll let the experts help you out on these questions....but wanted to say Welcome!!!
> 
> I will say that I wouldn't waste one of my DL days on the day you arrive.....I'd go hit up Knott's that day.  We went in August last summer & the place was almost empty......We also found that this park did nothing for our family that were ages 3, 3, 5, 9, 21, 23, 25, 47, 48 & 80.  After 3 hours we were ready to leave.  I would highly suggest eating at Mrs Knott's Chicken Dinner Restaurant.....that was the only highlight of our trip there.




I would say Knott's is a good half day park, but I would also say we love it, and our young adult kids (21, 23) love it, too. Save the chicken dinner for late in the day, or you'll lose it after one of the roller coasters. The train, stage coach, and mine train are fun for touristy Old West experiences. I love the log ride, especially the way it smells like a pine forest. The Accelerator and Ghost Rider roller coasters both outshine California Screamin' in my opinion. And the decor at Christmas time is pretty darn cute (I was wondering how I could sneak their pictures into this thread).








log ride












parade




stage for the Christmas show




ice show (really good, I thought, but I love Snoopy)
And yes, during the holidays, FPs at DL usually run out pretty early in the day.


----------



## KCmike

Any idea how the Magic, Memories, and You projections will coincide with the holiday projections on IASM?


----------



## mvf-m11c

hockey101 said:


> This thread has been very helpful, pretty much covered any questions that I`ve had (or that anyone could possibly have  ) However, there are a few things I`ve missed/forgotten.
> 
> 1. Our flight is scheduled to arrive at noon, if everything goes as planned we should be getting into Hotel Menage around 2-2:30. Since we have 5 day parkhopper passes, (as well as 2 day universal and 1 day knotts) we decided we're going to Disneyland the day we arrive. What are the chances Disneyland will reach capacity that day? Also, will the fastpasses most likely been gone by that point?
> 
> 2. Is it worth is to get PD when seeing WOC? I know it's about $35-$40, but if that will get me a decent meal and a decent view, sound worth it to me. Anyone ever done this?
> 
> 3. As I mention before, we have 5 day parkhoppers, 2 days and Universal and 1 day at Knotts. We would also like to spend the day checking out the city.



On the day you arrived, I would not use one of your PH days since the parks at the DLR will be really crowded. I would go with Knott's on that day or you can enjoy DTD.

You can check out the World of Color Superthread which can give you a lot of great information about World of Color. For your question on the WoC DP, if you want the best spot to see the show and don't want to spend part of your morning heading on over to DCA for a FP, then this is the best option. There are two shows a night (good chance that a third show will happen during your visit) and it depends on what time you want to see WoC. When you do the DP, you are guarantee a spot in the dining area at Paradise Pier viewing area, but you aren't guarantee a front row spot to see the show without anyone in front of you. If you want a railing spot in the dining area, you will have to wait awhile at the standby area until the CMs let the guests into the viewing area. The meal for the price are okay, but more people like AG then WCT. 




KCmike said:


> Any idea how the Magic, Memories, and You projections will coincide with the holiday projections on IASM?



Just like you Mike, I am wondering how the Magic, Memories, and You projections coincide with the Holiday projections on IASWH. We'll just have to wait and see when it gets closer to the Holiday season.


----------



## rentayenta

Great pics of Knott's dwheatl!


----------



## wdwmickey

Hi all 

I have another Christmas Eve question...I was so excited to see pictures of the midnight "good night kiss" with the characters in their pajamas at the train station I convinced DH to extend our trip by 1 day   Here's the question--if the park closes at 9pm how can there be a midnight "kiss"????  Did I misunderstand the day or time?  Thanks for helping me figure this out


----------



## Eeee-va

KCmike said:


> Any idea how the Magic, Memories, and You projections will coincide with the holiday projections on IASM?



Last I checked, the Disneyland schedule during the holidays showed Magic, Memories, and You still happening nightly.  Not sure what they will decide on.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

wdwmickey said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have another Christmas Eve question...I was so excited to see pictures of the midnight "good night kiss" with the characters in their pajamas at the train station I convinced DH to extend our trip by 1 day   Here's the question--if the park closes at 9pm how can there be a midnight "kiss"????  Did I misunderstand the day or time?  Thanks for helping me figure this out



You misunderstood the time. It's the Kiss Goodnight at park closing. Not sure where you got the "midnight" part.


----------



## Sherry E

...Or maybe we initially assumed the park closed at midnight on 12/24 for whatever reason and then someone reminded us that DL closes early on Christmas Eve?  That could be a possibility too.

In any case, yep - it's a Christmas Eve Good Night and it looks adorable!  That is one reason why I wish I were going to DLR on 12/24 - just to see the characters come out in their jammies!!


​



*Anyway, folks......remember, tomorrow begins a new theme week and countdown!!!!*  We are down to the last few theme weeks.  I can't believe we've already done 8 themes!!  Time flies!

I actually had more "Treasures" (a.k.a. souvenirs) photos that I should have posted this past week, but I never got around to it.  Maybe I will save that for the final theme week coming up on 11/14 - which, as I've already revealed, will be a sort of cornucopia/mish mash of holiday stuff, i.e., your best photos, your favorite photos, extra stuff from previous theme weeks that you didn't post before, anything you have wanted to post that you haven't posted yet, etc.  It will be a Holiday Potpourri!!

In the meantime, I am going back and forth between 2 different theme ideas for tomorrow...not sure which way I am leaning yet.  It will depend on my mood.  You will all have to wait and see!  Muahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Almost forgot -


*Danielle - *

Thanks for posting those Knott's photos.  I like seeing them because A) I haven't been to Knott's in 100 years, and B) The last time I was at Knott's during the holiday season was probably in 1980 or so!  Plus, I love Snoopy too (actually, I love all things _Peanuts_ in general).  

But now I am absolutely craving that chicken dinner since Laurie had to go and mention it!  I remember having it long, long, long ago.  It's probably even better now.  That would be a reason to venture away from DLR for a day - just to have that chicken dinner and stock up on the preserves!  Yum!

There is a certain charm to the Old West theme at Knott's combined with the holiday stuff.  I will say, though, that Disneyland has way better snowmen!  Those snowmen at Knott's are lame!  The snowmen at DL (in the Christmas Fantasy Parade) are cute and have different little features and personalities; they have cute chubby cheeks.  I don't know what's happened to the snowmen at Knott's but they look very cheap and personality-less!!


----------



## canadadisney

disneymom23 said:


> We love the holiday tour and this will be our 4th year taking it.  My kids are 13, 11 and 9.  The tour is fun and interesting, not boring at all.  You hear about the different types of decorations based on the different lands.  You listen to Christmas music when the guide isn't talking.  You walk on to HMH, Small World and the train.  Then you get great seats to the parade, right in front of Small World.  There are only 2 rows of seats so they will see fine even from the second row.
> 
> I don't think you will be disappointed with the tour.



Thank-you so much for responding to my post. It really helped sway me and I am almost sold!


----------



## wdwmickey

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> You misunderstood the time. It's the Kiss Goodnight at park closing. Not sure where you got the "midnight" part.



Awesome!!!! Thank you


----------



## dwheatl

Sherry E said:


> There is a certain charm to the Old West theme at Knott's combined with the holiday stuff.  I will say, though, that Disneyland has way better snowmen!  Those snowmen at Knott's are lame!  The snowmen at DL (in the Christmas Fantasy Parade) are cute and have different little features and personalities; they have cute chubby cheeks.  I don't know what's happened to the snowmen at Knott's but they look very cheap and personality-less!!



I kind of like the Knott's snowmen, but they do not measure up to the ones at DL. I cut Knott's some slack because I know they are on a MUCH smaller budget than DL. I also should be forthcoming and mention that my DD works for the same company that runs Knott's, and has even been in the same Christmas show that they have at Knott's, only at one of their smaller, N. CA parks. I have been a mom to Lucy and Snoopy, not to mention SpongeBob and Dora.

OK enough about the competition. I can't wait to hear this week's theme!


----------



## ukstitch

Looks like the cast member parties will definitely NOT be 5th / 6th December, as the park hours for the 5th are now on the official Disneyland website calendar as 9am-9pm.

So - unless they're doing something very unusual, it's looking more and more likely that they will be on the 12th/13th


----------



## rentayenta

*Sherry....... *


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, everyone - I settled on "The Theme" for the week, and have been having major issues with Photobucket today, so you guys may have to wait another couple of hours or so for me to post the countdown Theme!!  I know, I know - it's a pain to have to wait.  Believe me, it's not fun for me, either.  I just didn't have any time to prepare it before today, and today just happens to be a day when Photobucket is giving me a million problems. 

*But*, what I wanted to mention was that, as I was going over my list of theme ideas and what I have planned, as well as realizing that I do not have enough weeks left to do all the themes before the new holiday season begins, I noticed that I have a good 4 or 5 solid 'mini-themes' that I'd like to try - meaning they may not be themes for which lots of people will have photos, but there may be enough photos to make the mini-theme interesting. 

So don't be shocked if you see little "bonus themes" popping up on days other than Mondays between now and 11/14.  I may surprise you and throw in a bonus theme or mini-theme on a Thursday or Friday or something.

*Or*, another choice would be that in the final week leading up to 11/14 (so between 11/7 and 11/14), I do one of the little mini-themes each day, as a *daily* countdown to 11/14.  

Hmmm.... Actually, now that I think of it, I kind of like that idea better.  Rather than doing "surprise/bonus random mini-themes" here and there in between Mondays, maybe I should save all the 'extras' and mini-themes for that final week, so we can do a daily countdown.  

So that would mean I will do the theme I have planned for today.  I will do another theme next Monday.  I will do a theme on November 7th, and then a different mini-theme on 11/8, 11/9, 11/10, 11/11, 11/12 and 11/13 - with the final theme on 11/14 being the Holiday Potpourri that I have explained before.

Which do you all prefer?  Random, surprise mini-themes popping up in between Mondays, between now and 11/14 (and you may never know on which days those themes are happening), *or* saving all the mini-themes to do a daily countdown in that final week leading up to 11/14?

Give me your preference of those two choices and I will go with whatever the majority wants!

​
In the meantime...back to struggling with stupid Photobucket for this week's theme.


----------



## larina

I know I keep saying this, but I just love this thread. Some of the photos just take my breath away and today I actually got tears looking here and thinking of our Christmas at Disneyland. Thank you so much for all you do!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> Plus, I love Snoopy too (actually, I love all things _Peanuts_ in general).



Sherry...have you been to the Snoopy Ice Rink in Santa Rosa?  There is a fantastic gift shop, the Charles Schultz museum, and the ice rink.  My kids and hubby skate...and I watch while sitting by the fire in the Warm Puppy Cafe.  Sigh.  I guess they put a Christmas tree up in the middle of the ice rink each year.  Hopefully we'll make it back there soon.  Off topic, but I just wanted to mention it, in case you ever come up that way...


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry - I think the surprise themes is better personally. I think you'd be likely to get more responses to them that way, where as with daily themes, somebody with loads of pictures fitting a theme may well not be online during the day of the theme.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry....
I would vote for the countdown idea...just because it will make that week extra exciting!  Either way is great though.  This thread is such a joy.

Anyone...
Quick question - where can I buy/download a copy of Kellie Coffey's version of White Christmas that is played after the fireworks?  I would love to put it on DH's i-pod for the drive down south.  Or is it just available on CDs purchased at the park?


----------



## iKristin

they put the snow on the castle last night


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I vote for a final week count down

I just love this thread and sight! My family thinks I am crazy!


----------



## ukstitch

iKristin said:


> they put the snow on the castle last night



    

That is all


----------



## canuckprincess1

We are taking our kids on our first Disneyland trip!! We will be there Dec 12-16. I've never been to DL, and I'm so excited about it being super beautiful for Christmas!! Counting down the days!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm.... Actually, now that I think of it, I kind of like that idea better.  Rather than doing "surprise/bonus random mini-themes" here and there in between Mondays, maybe I should save all the 'extras' and mini-themes for that final week, so we can do a daily countdown.
> 
> So that would mean I will do the theme I have planned for today.  I will do another theme next Monday.  I will do a theme on November 7th, and then a different mini-theme on 11/8, 11/9, 11/10, 11/11, 11/12 and 11/13 - with the final theme on 11/14 being the Holiday Potpourri that I have explained before.
> 
> Which do you all prefer?  Random, surprise mini-themes popping up in between Mondays, between now and 11/14 (and you may never know on which days those themes are happening), *or* saving all the mini-themes to do a daily countdown in that final week leading up to 11/14?
> 
> Give me your preference of those two choices and I will go with whatever the majority wants!
> 
> ​
> In the meantime...back to struggling with stupid Photobucket for this week's theme.



I don't think it's fair that I vote, as I will only get to see the theme on 11/8, then it's off to DLR   I like whatever you choose Ms. Sherry, you're the theme boss


----------



## rentayenta

I love a good countdown!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

So excited about the snow on he castle

And I vote for the daily countdown in the last week.

Sherry, I hope photobucket is kind.  Waiting for the theme patiently, it's Tuesday here.


----------



## Sherry E

Everyone feel free to vote (you too, Vanessa!)!!  

It sounds like, so far, we have more votes leaning towards the daily countdown/mini-theme starting 11/7, leading up to 11/14.  

And ukstitch voted for the random surprise mini-theme days in between theme Mondays.

Any other votes on either side?



By the way, I am super excited to hear that the snow has appeared on the Castle - thank you, Kristin, for that info!  I think they may have gotten that snow up even earlier this year than last year?  It seems like it.  

I hope this means that whoever is at DLR right now will get some good crossover photos of the snow on the Castle with Halloween pumpkins off to the side or something, or Halloween and holiday merchandise sitting side by side on a shelf - those pictures are always extra fun!



Okay, the new theme is coming up!  I fought with the beast that is Photobucket and, ultimately...I prevailed.  Because that's just how I roll. headache:)

I am about to start the post here and get the theme going'!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Then, I vote daily themes the last week 

Sherry's still writing up the info for this weeks theme I guess


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 21 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins in Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up eight weeks ago.  We soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Four weeks ago we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  We followed that up with a visit to the playful, colorful, wacky city of Mickeys Toontown.  We reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Last week we got a glimpse of some tempting Holiday Treats and Treasures to eat and purchase.  There are four more themes to come over the next month (including todays theme).   
.   

So, that said....drum roll please..*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

FRONTIERLAND and CRITTER COUNTRY!!!*​






*When you enter Frontierland, you are instantly transported to the Old West.  From the horseshoe imprints in the cement to the craggy peaks of Big Thunder Mountain, to the faint strains of banjo music that are difficult to trace, the moment you step into this land evocative of whippoorwills and weeds, Sarsaparilla and saloons, you feel you have stepped back in time to a rusty, dusty town.  Add in a little dash of the holidays, and you are in for a rootin tootin good time!!  

In Frontierland, ambient Christmas music is infused with that special twang and it is not uncommon to hear Country-Western inspired renditions of O Holy Night or Sleigh Ride as you stroll around.  Over at the Golden Horseshoe, check out the wild and rollicking Billy Hill & the Hillbillies and their bluegrass holiday spectacular.

Grab your boots and hat and mosey on down to Frontierland to celebrate the season, cowboy-style!*






_*Just a whisper away from Frontierland is the little woodsy hamlet of Critter Country, home to the endearing Winnie the Pooh and his friends, including Piglet, Tigger, Eeyoreand maybe a Brer character or two!

As you can imagine, the Critters celebrate the holidays in their own unique way, and things are ever so slightly topsy-turvy here and there, such as the Christmas tree located in the Pooh Corner gift shop.  The ornaments which hang from the tree are covered in hunny.but the pots from which that hunny is spilling are located below the ornaments, rather than above them.  (Ponder that for a moment.)  Whats wrong with that picture?  Its a detail that implies things are charmingly askew in the Hundred Acre Wood (perhaps it was a rather blustery day when Pooh decorated his tree?).*_






_*Please feel free to post your photos of Frontierland & Critter Country all this week! 

(I am mainly focusing on the parts of Frontierland that do not involve Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The Round-Up has already been covered in a prior theme week.  BUT, as that is a part of Frontierland, if you have photos of the Round-Up that you did not previously post during that week, feel free to share them as part of your Frontierland contributions!!!)*_







*Critter Country*


































*Frontierland*


----------



## iKristin

They actually put it up on the 22nd last year  so a few days earlier than this year. I remember walking into the park the next morning and going "WHAT!? It's too early, we haven't even had Halloween yet!!" haha


----------



## rentayenta

Oh Sherry, your photos are fabulous. One of the things I love about Disneyland is the detail in each land.  Critter Country is one of my favorites during the holidays. I guess I love them all though.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Oh Sherry, your photos are fabulous. One of the things I love about Disneyland is the detail in each land.  Critter Country is one of my favorites during the holidays. I guess I love them all though.



Thank you, Jenny!

(And you can't imagine how hard it is to work 'whippoorwills' and 'Sarsaparilla' into a sentence! )

Critter Country used to have more stuff - there were more lights and there was a banner that hung above a pathway which said "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year."  I didn't spend as much time in CC last year as I should have, but I don't think that banner was there anymore.  I could have missed it, but I know some of the extra lights and things that used to be there are gone.


----------



## merrrydeath

Here's my addition!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Thank you for posting, Meredith!

Do you recall seeing the "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" banner thingy hanging over a pathway in Critter Country last year?  I think it must have vanished.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Jenny!
> 
> (And you can't imagine how hard it is to work 'whippoorwills' and 'Sarsaparilla' into a sentence! )





 I can't. You really are doing such a great job on this thread. I'm searching my Photobucket now for any CC/FL pictures.


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Thank you for posting, Meredith!
> 
> Do you recall seeing the "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" banner thingy hanging over a pathway in Critter Country last year?  I think it must have vanished.



I don't think it was there, otherwise I surely would have snapped a picture.


----------



## iKristin

I am determined to go next Christmas!! Even for only a couple days as a solo trip. My birthday is in December and they don't allow vacation time at my job during November or December so I can never experience Christmas time  I am going anyway, I'll schedule myself a 3 day birthday weekend and go lol. It's the only holiday I have never experienced. The only thing I've seen is the Christmas snow on the castle


----------



## KCmike

Circa 2010


----------



## iKristin

Oh and I am super excited that Tiana and Rapunzel got Christmas ornaments finally!! Not surprised Rapunzel is already sold out


----------



## jemilah

I cant wait ! I love the countdown idea and since we go the end of Nov I should have pleanty of photos to share!


----------



## canadadisney

KCmike said:


> Circa 2010



When was this taken in the holiday season? This is what I remember DL being like over the holidays and I am really hoping it won't be this bad the first week in January.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Thank you for posting, Meredith!
> 
> Do you recall seeing the "Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year" banner thingy hanging over a pathway in Critter Country last year?  I think it must have vanished.



It wasn't there last year.  It was awfully cute.....


----------



## jacs1234

I'm sure I have more of critter country but I'll have to search for them.






Does this pass as Frontier land?  It's really kind of nowhere land.





Eeyore ready for Christmas


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice theme today Sherry. Now its my turn to show my pics of Frontierland and Critter Country.

Critter Country

























Frontierland


----------



## teddygurl28

hey everyone,
i have had a blast looking at the holiday photos.
i've never been to a disney park during xmas!

i have a question, that im sure someone who goes during the holiday knows.

im going the 11-13...
so sadly just before the "offical" start date of the holiday season

the calendar shows the fireworks (but sadly not the parade), and that small world will be back open.

Will most of the decorations be up?  since they are doing the fireworks will they light the castle?

I know i won't get to experience everything, but im hoping to see alot of decorations, and that they dont wait until sunday night to put them out!  

any insight would be great!


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW another land I need to pay much more attention to this year.  Who knew Critter Country had so many nice decorations??

Thanks for all the pics,
TK


----------



## larina

So I'm 58 days from leaving. I've made half of our dining reservations. Any restaurant or dining experience that we just should NOT miss at Christmas time? We're having dinner at Napa Rose on Christmas Eve (that's our BIG deal holiday meal) and doing a character breakfast Christmas morning for sure. Thinking of counter service for lunch on the Friday we get there and then just sandwiches or whatever in the room. We'll do a lunch at Ariel's Grotto in the days after Christmas, I think, but I'm open and eager for all suggestions!


----------



## dalstitch45

Sherry, I am loving all the pictures and posts.  Thanks for all your hard work.  It is truly appreciated.  I can't wait to go to DLR during the holidays this year.  This is going to be my first holiday season there.  Everytime I look at the photos, I get all giddy and can't stop smiling.  I vote for the daily countdown.  Actually, I really don't care as long as I get to see them.  I have been to WDW so many times during the Christmas Holiday season, I can't wait to do the same at DLR.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

larina said:


> So I'm 58 days from leaving. I've made half of our dining reservations. Any restaurant or dining experience that we just should NOT miss at Christmas time? We're having dinner at Napa Rose on Christmas Eve (that's our BIG deal holiday meal) and doing a character breakfast Christmas morning for sure. Thinking of counter service for lunch on the Friday we get there and then just sandwiches or whatever in the room. We'll do a lunch at Ariel's Grotto in the days after Christmas, I think, but I'm open and eager for all suggestions!



Hi Larina

We are all booked for Blue Bayou Christmas Eve and for Storytellers for Christmas Dinner.  Seems so very real that we will be there for Christmas now. 

Napa Rose sounds wonderful.  Enjoy

Mia


----------



## Jillchristina

I.AM.SO.EXCITED!!!! I just called and made reservations for the Minnie and Friends breakfast for our family. Then I danced into the family room to tell my girls. I'm pretty sure I was/am more excited than they were.  But I'm sure they'll have a great time. One thing my oldest really wants to do this visit is collect character autographs. I think this will be a fun and easy way for her to collect quite a few at once. :-D  Can't wait!


----------



## KCmike

canadadisney said:


> When was this taken in the holiday season? This is what I remember DL being like over the holidays and I am really hoping it won't be this bad the first week in January.



First weekend of the Christmas season last year.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## dwheatl

Does anyone else look for themselves in the crowd shot? I figure one day I'll appear.








All I had were a couple of pictures from The Golden Horseshoe. I do love that show. They always add something new. Funny stuff!


----------



## unclefuz

Ahhhh my gosh, all the holiday decorations look amazing! I can't wait to go next month!


----------



## A Small World

Wow its only 44 days til we go   

Last time I counted it was 99 - Its going quicker than I thought

I cant wait to be on that plane and heading across the Atlantic - or better still landing there


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A Small World said:


> Wow its only 44 days til we go
> 
> Last time I counted it was 99 - Its going quicker than I thought
> 
> I cant wait to be on that plane and heading across the Atlantic - or better still landing there



That is so funny. In 44 days I will be flying across the Pacific, we are stopping in Hawaii so won't get to DL for 54 sleeps but will finally be on our way.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## rentayenta

Wow! That's a great shot! Gave me the chills. 







KCmike said:


>


----------



## larina

That _is_ a wonderful shot!!!


----------



## WDWFigment

Sherry E said:


> WDWFigment -
> 
> Okay, I attempted to answer most things in red above. Hopefully some of my rambling will help!  Of course, coming from the WDW holiday festivities as you are doing, DLR's celebration will seem small in comparison - especially with one park in the throes of construction and the possibility of the hotels not being in full holiday mode until Thanksgiving or the day after.  Sadly, we don't have a good equivalent to Epcot or Animal Kingdom.  And we don't have the Osborne Lights.
> 
> BUT, DLR during the Christmas season is still extremely magical.  It is just beautiful at night, especially on Main Street and in New Orleans Square.  The Winter Castle - while being much smaller than the MK Castle - is still stunning. The 'snow' that falls on Main Street at night is just delightful.  IASW Holiday at night is amazing.  The holiday parade and fireworks are great.  Holiday music fitting the theme of each land fills the air (a jazz-inspired "Jingle Bells" in NOS, a country-western "Greensleeves" in Frontierland, vehicle drivers honking the familiar "Fa la la la la" from "Deck the Halls," a calypso version of "Winter Wonderland" in Adventureland, 'Toons singing holiday 'tunes' in Toontown, etc.).  IF the carolers are appearing at the GCH at that time, they take requests by the giant tree as people sprawl across sofas and the carpet, sipping beverages and eating snacks. There's even a Santa in California Adventure.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think that about covers my scope of knowledge for the time being.  I hope you have a great time planning and come back to report to us about how it all went when you return!



I really appreciate your incredibly long and thorough answer! We booked our Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour for November 20th at 3 pm. I believe my wife said that was the latest they had (I took your advice on that one). I also have started assembling a list of must-try Christmas snacks. All of the ones you recommended sounded great, so I added them to the list. 

Apparently, I can't read a calendar, and we're only going to be down there until November 21st. Hopefully we'll at least see a few of the Christmas decorations at the resorts!

I plan on taking as many photos as I can while we're out there, so hopefully I'll come back with some good stuff to share! I hope to make a little photo book when we get back, so I'll be taking at least a thousand photos per day!

Thanks again SO MUCH for all of your help!

-Tom


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

larina said:


> So I'm 58 days from leaving. I've made half of our dining reservations. Any restaurant or dining experience that we just should NOT miss at Christmas time? We're having dinner at Napa Rose on Christmas Eve (that's our BIG deal holiday meal) and doing a character breakfast Christmas morning for sure. Thinking of counter service for lunch on the Friday we get there and then just sandwiches or whatever in the room. We'll do a lunch at Ariel's Grotto in the days after Christmas, I think, but I'm open and eager for all suggestions!



We did Ariel's WOC dinner in June...and let me just say that the meal was DELICIOUS!  My aunt had the Redfish w/ mango type salsa and rice, I had the Tri Tip.  It was sooo good!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

KCmike said:


>



 Beautiful!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Jillchristina said:


> I.AM.SO.EXCITED!!!! I just called and made reservations for the Minnie and Friends breakfast for our family. Then I danced into the family room to tell my girls. I'm pretty sure I was/am more excited than they were.  But I'm sure they'll have a great time. One thing my oldest really wants to do this visit is collect character autographs. I think this will be a fun and easy way for her to collect quite a few at once. :-D  Can't wait!



Character dining is a great way to collect autographs.  I always feel so bad when I see little ones in those long Meet & Greet park lines.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Just booked WOC for Dec 26 and was offered 8pm viewing or 915pm

Thought I would share.


----------



## Kauinohea

areweindisneyyet said:


> Just booked WOC for Dec 26 and was offered 8pm viewing or 915pm
> 
> Thought I would share.



Already??? What's the number


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Kauinohea said:


> Already??? What's the number



714 781-3463

I picked option 1 but ended up at option 4 after listening to 1 so just go 4.  Only 4 and 430 seating left for first show.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Character dining is a great way to collect autographs.  I always feel so bad when I see little ones in those long Meet & Greet park lines.



I totally agree, dining was a great way to get quite the autograph collection.  Our girls loved it, they are deciding whether they are too old o doit this trip, I think they will.


----------



## scrappinbear78

So for the WOC and F! is this something that you have to call and get reservations for or if you don't care about having a front row seat guaranteed, are you able to just run over and get a FP at rope drop?  I am trying to figure out exactly what I really need to call and make reservations for and what I don't have to call for.  I have probably revised a tentative plan of what we are going to do the days we are there close to 20 or more times.  I finally got so frustrated that I decided to just put it all away and forget about it but I know I can't forget about it too long.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

scrappinbear78 said:


> So for the WOC and F! is this something that you have to call and get reservations for or if you don't care about having a front row seat guaranteed, are you able to just run over and get a FP at rope drop?  I am trying to figure out exactly what I really need to call and make reservations for and what I don't have to call for.  I have probably revised a tentative plan of what we are going to do the days we are there close to 20 or more times.  I finally got so frustrated that I decided to just put it all away and forget about it but I know I can't forget about it too long.



Hi Scrappin Bear

You can make dining reservations 60 days in advance by calling the dining line.  As it is busy the week of Christmas booking key sit down meals would be a good plan.

There isa WOC Superthread which explains all the options of getting a good view.  I have booked to get a fast pass along with a meal, however you can also get a fast pass Tom grizzly river rapids.

Fantasmic, you can purchase reserved seating which comes with a dessert box or again you could stake out a spot on the Rivers of America beforehand.  The seating for this can be booked and paid for 30 days in advance.


----------



## Kauinohea

areweindisneyyet said:


> 714 781-3463
> 
> I picked option 1 but ended up at option 4 after listening to 1 so just go 4.  Only 4 and 430 seating left for first show.




Thank you so much!!!  I just booked Ariel's at 620 for the 8:00 show.  Yay...my first reservation for our trip


----------



## gmi3804

Forgive me if this has been answered already. I'll be at DLR from 9-14 November. Will most of the place be decked out for Christmas by then? I noticed the parade tapes on the 18th.


----------



## disneymom23

Kauinohea said:


> Thank you so much!!!  I just booked Ariel's at 620 for the 8:00 show.  Yay...my first reservation for our trip




A 6:20 reservation for an 8:00 show is very tight.  Dinner will take at least an hour and people will already be lining up.  I'm afraid you'd find yourself far back in the crowd.

We've done WOC three times and have always gotten a good spot by the rails.  But we always line up by around 7:00.

Can you switch to an earlier dining time?


----------



## Kauinohea

disneymom23 said:


> A 6:20 reservation for an 8:00 show is very tight.  Dinner will take at least an hour and people will already be lining up.  I'm afraid you'd find yourself far back in the crowd.
> 
> We've done WOC three times and have always gotten a good spot by the rails.  But we always line up by around 7:00.
> 
> Can you switch to an earlier dining time?




Thank you for the tip!  I'll call today for an earlier slot.


----------



## lostinyonkers

Hi Everyone!  I've been reading through this thread all morning and it's getting me all excited for our Thanksgiving trip!

Sorry if this has already been addressed, but I couldn't find the answer anywhere...
We have reservations at the Carnation Cafe on Thanksgiving Day and we've been told they have a special menu for the day... with a turkey dinner, mashed potatoes, pumpkin pie, etc.  Does that mean they won't have their _regular _menu available?  I ask because I really don't like that traditional stuff and would much rather just order off their normal menu ...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

gmi3804 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered already. I'll be at DLR from 9-14 November. Will most of the place be decked out for Christmas by then? I noticed the parade tapes on the 18th.



Everything I've seen says parade is taping Nov. 4-6. The beginning of the holiday season is the 14th and Small World Holiday and Holiday Fireworks will start the 11th. Decorations are already going up and as soon as halloween is over it'll decorating will go into high gear.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry, sent you a PM on FB but haven't heard from you but wanted you to know that the airplane tickets are bought.....so it's a done deal....no stopping me now!!!


----------



## gmi3804

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Everything I've seen says parade is taping Nov. 4-6. The beginning of the holiday season is the 14th and Small World Holiday and Holiday Fireworks will start the 11th. Decorations are already going up and as soon as halloween is over it'll decorating will go into high gear.



Thanks!


----------



## mjohnson83

We are actually going that week as well, My family of four... My husband and I and our 2 girls... 2 and 6 the last time we went the week of thanksgiving and it was NUTS! My husband has a very hard time with crowds on top of the fact that he got sick.  We come in on the 29th-4.  I thought the week after Thanksgiving would be the best but with all the research i have done i see the Candlelight Proc goes that weekend and everyone says its NUTS!!  Any suggestions? I have two days to change my reservation?? should I??  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## jacs1234

WE were there for the candlelight processional last year and I didn't notice that it was busier.  We didn't watch the processional so it was probably in our favour.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## KCmike

larina said:


> That _is_ a wonderful shot!!!





rentayenta said:


> Wow! That's a great shot! Gave me the chills.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cooljoe

Just received all our travel documents from Disney today!!!!  20 days and counting, can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Sherry, sent you a PM on FB but haven't heard from you but wanted you to know that the airplane tickets are bought.....so it's a done deal....no stopping me now!!!



Yep - I read it on FB and wherever else you posted (your TR or Molly's?  Can't recall.).  I've been really busy and preoccupied so I didn't reply.  Sometimes I just peek in on the DIS without signing in if I am super busy, or I just zip on and off FB to see if there is anything urgent.

Molly booked her flight too, didn't she?  My out of town friends are now also kicking their planning into high gear, so I've been trying to help them.  They haven't been to DLR in years.  Their priorities are a bit different.  

In your case, I can tip you off to all the best holiday things to do, see, taste, take photos of, etc. (how do you think I got all the photos for all the theme weeks I do?  Rampant, obsessive photo-taking while I was by myself!!) - because I know that soaking in everything Christmasy is the priority for you.

In my friends' case, not only have they not been to DLR in years and years, but they don't celebrate Christmas so certain things will not be priorities for them while other things are.  So my planning help and tips for them are totally different! 

But, both you and my friends want to see the parade - their son wants to see it, specifically.  I have seen that parade a couple of times and I can stand to skip it.  So I have to see if a World of Color holiday show is in my future.

Lots of things to figure out.


And many more photo themes coming up between now and 11/14, folks!!!


----------



## jacs1234

I have to stay up until 2am tonight so I can book our Fantasmic Priority seating.  It's going to be a looooooooooooooong night.


----------



## redboxcar

I just got done uploading a little over 60 pictures from the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade from last year. It was the showing at about 1pm, for anyone looking for weather references. Feel free to take a look. =)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mymousecapades/

I'm also in the process of uploading them to my YouTube channel with the official parade music, so if anyone is interested, you guys can watch that. =)

Can't wait to go back! I'll be at DLR in three weeks for Club 33!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

jacs1234 said:


> I have to stay up until 2am tonight so I can book our Fantasmic Priority seating.  It's going to be a looooooooooooooong night.



I love being in QLD   only had to do 1am reservations for dining this week for Christmas eve and Christmas day.   and the DIS kept me going with the alarm set on my mobile just in case ai dropped off.

It will be worth it when we get there.  Good Luck


----------



## larina

I honestly never thought about all the people who get up, or have to stay up, at crazy hours to book their reservations. I've called everyday this week (it is part of the fun for me, I guess I could have had the hotel do it, but I like doing it) to book for our trip. 

QLD


----------



## areweindisneyyet

larina said:


> I honestly never thought about all the people who get up, or have to stay up, at crazy hours to book their reservations. I've called everyday this week (it is part of the fun for me, I guess I could have had the hotel do it, but I like doing it) to book for our trip.
> 
> QLD



I love calling too. It is part of the fun. My state of Queensland in Australia doesn't do daylight savings like the other east coast states so I got o go to bed a little earlier than Jacs1234. 

Having those dining reservations sure makes a trip feel closer.   I hope you enjoy your Christmas in the parks as well.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

jacs1234 said:


> I have to stay up until 2am tonight so I can book our Fantasmic Priority seating.  It's going to be a looooooooooooooong night.



Hope you made it.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Cooljoe said:


> Just received all our travel documents from Disney today!!!!  20 days and counting, can't wait!



Congratulations. Have a great trip.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

lostinyonkers said:


> Hi Everyone!  I've been reading through this thread all morning and it's getting me all excited for our Thanksgiving trip!
> 
> Sorry if this has already been addressed, but I couldn't find the answer anywhere...
> We have reservations at the Carnation Cafe on Thanksgiving Day and we've been told they have a special menu for the day... with a turkey dinner, mashed potatoes, pumpkin pie, etc.  Does that mean they won't have their _regular _menu available?  I ask because I really don't like that traditional stuff and would much rather just order off their normal menu ...
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi lostinyonkers. 

Don't have the answer, but I thought I would bump this to a new page so it doesnt get lost.  Have you tried phoning Disney Dining?


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi all,

I have a question about the Holiday Tour.  Is it better to do the tour the weekend of the CP (12/3 and 12/4), or wait later on in the week?  If so, which tour should we do, the first or second one? This is our first DLR trip during the Holiday season, so I wanted to ask the experts.  Sorry if this was already asked.  I don't remember seeing it.  Thanks.

I am soooooo excited!!!


----------



## briggscreek

I'm getting so excited, only about 4 weeks left to go! The only thing I'm worried about is the kids bringing home a cold before we leave.


----------



## briggscreek

mjohnson83 said:


> We are actually going that week as well, My family of four... My husband and I and our 2 girls... 2 and 6 the last time we went the week of thanksgiving and it was NUTS! My husband has a very hard time with crowds on top of the fact that he got sick.  We come in on the 29th-4.  I thought the week after Thanksgiving would be the best but with all the research i have done i see the Candlelight Proc goes that weekend and everyone says its NUTS!!  Any suggestions? I have two days to change my reservation?? should I??  We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  Thanks in advance for the help



We were there that week last year and it was great. We left on Friday though, and it definitely got a lot busier.


----------



## KCmike

More Christmas photos...


----------



## ddwlms

thanx for the beautiful photos KCmike.  I hope you don't mind, I borrowed one for my desk top at work.  I love looking at it and counting down the days!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike takes such lovely photos!!



By the way, we are still in Frontierland/Critter Country theme week!  So if you have any holiday photos of Frontierland or Critter Country to share, now is the time to dig 'em out and post...because in two days there's a whole new theme.  Get ready!!

And, based on what the majority vote was...starting the week of 11/7, I am doing a rapid-fire daily countdown and photo mini-theme leading up to the holiday season start date of 11/14.  During that week, each day I will post a new countdown and theme - but not one of the major themes like I have been doing for the last 2 months.  These will be little mini-themes showcasing some smaller areas of interest for the holidays.

We've covered Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, Main Street, New Orleans Square, the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort, IASW Holiday, Toontown, A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, Holiday Treats/Treasures and Frontierland/Critter Country.

Stay tuned to see what else I have up my sleeve!  Ho ho ho!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Dates picked~~Check  Plane Tickets bought~~Check  New AP purchased~~Check  Best Holiday Guide & sharer of her awesome PPH room~~Check  

Sherry you're the best!!!   Thanx for sharing all this awesome info for us newbies!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Dates picked~~Check  Plane Tickets bought~~Check  New AP purchased~~Check  Best Holiday Guide & sharer of her awesome PPH room~~Check
> 
> Sherry you're the best!!!   Thanx for sharing all this awesome info for us newbies!!



Awww....thank you, Laurie!  And you're welcome!  I'm glad I'm able to help anyone at all, and to share my room with you and Molly - you deserve to have a holiday trip (though a short one), and for heaven's sake, Molly hasn't been to DLR since 2009 so we have to have an excuse to get her back out here!  She must see the construction at DCA!

Ooooh - and you just reminded me!  I have to renew my AP.  My current one expires on 11/13 and it's all paid for.  I want to do the early renewal where I get $20 off the price.  I've got to do that before I forget.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to have time to get everything done, so I am jumping back and forth between 100 different things.

MattsPrincess reported that the giant ornaments are already up in A Bug's Land.  So we've got snow on the Castle, enormous bulbs up in Bug's Land, and holiday merchandise aplenty in the shops.  Yes, folks - the holidays are coming!!!!!  Yee haw!!!

This morning, when I woke up, I noticed that it was crisp and cold.  I had not noticed that in a while.  Even when Fall came around, it still felt like Summer - even in the morning.  When the mornings finally start getting cold and there is that certain chill in the air, I know that the holidays are fast approaching.  I love bundling up!!  Bring on the chill - it feels much more holiday-esque to me when it's cold!  I'm Mr. (Miss) Snow Miser!!!!!

(_For any of you who are familiar with the Rankin-Bass clay puppet special from decades ago, "Year Without a Santa Claus," you'll know that Mr. Heat Miser and Mr. Snow Miser are the sons of Mother Nature, and they are constantly bickering and threatening to 'out-weather' the other one.  Mr. Heat Miser is always threatening to cause a huge heat wave in one of Snow Miser's cold towns, and Snow Miser reciprocates with threats of blizzards, etc.  One of them loves the heat.  The other loves the cold.  Well, I am Snow Miser...without the blizzards..._)


----------



## DizNee Luver

We own that movie......I love it!!!!

I'm in between......would love to see snow with 75 degrees.....that would be the best of both worlds!!


----------



## hellotoyou

dalstitch45, good question ... I was wondering the same thing ... is it better to do on a busy day, or a less crowded day?


----------



## jacs1234

Qantas has gone and made us all nervous about our trip now   Will we be going or not?  I just don't know.  If they cancel our flights they will give us a refund though but will there be seats available on other airlines?  We just don't know   If we do have to change airlines though we will try to book an extra few days and instead of leaving on the Wednesday we'll leave on the Sunday.


----------



## hellotoyou

jacs1234 ... I read about Qantas today ... and wondered about the DIS posters that are from Australia and New Zealand, and are planning on traveling soon ... good luck!


----------



## lostinyonkers

areweindisneyyet said:


> Hi lostinyonkers.
> 
> Don't have the answer, but I thought I would bump this to a new page so it doesnt get lost.  Have you tried phoning Disney Dining?



Aw thanks for bumping for me.  I guess NO ONE has the answer! 
I'll give Disney Dining a call.  Thanks!!


----------



## larina

DizNee Luver said:


> Sherry you're the best!!!   Thanx for sharing all this awesome info for us newbies!!



  Yes Sherry, you really are awesome! You make the experience that much better for my entire family, especially my girls, who love to look at the pics with me.   

On a separate note, looks like there might be a few of us at PPH for Christmas. I'm going to have to get one of those green paint samples at home depot.


----------



## KCmike

ddwlms said:


> thanx for the beautiful photos KCmike.  I hope you don't mind, I borrowed one for my desk top at work.  I love looking at it and counting down the days!



No problem!  Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> KCmike takes such lovely photos!!



Your too kind!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## areweindisneyyet

KCmike said:


>



Love this one KC Mike.

Never noticed the snowflakes on the entrance before.  When did you take this?


----------



## KCmike

Last year in November.  That was the first time we ever been to DL at Christmas.  My other times have been Summer and Halloween.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Thanks

I will be at DL in 49 sleeps.  That photo made me feel a little excited.


----------



## 2prettyprincesses

Oh the pictures make me so excited!!! I love the one with the snow flakes on top of the entrance!! Thinking about snow flakes has got me thinking about weather. I know it is unpredictable but can any locals help me out? My daughter gets cold at around 70 and I'm worried that we won't have any winter gear that is warm enough. What have the last Christmases been like? That being said I'm begging for the weather to cool down. It is 90 degrees here in Phoenix and Halloween is tomorrow!!


----------



## PlutoIsHere

This thread gets me all amped up for my trip in January! No better way to spend a honeymoon than in Disneyland at Christmas time right? Unfortunately, my future DW and I will only be there for 2 days, Friday the 7th and Monday the 10th, but I think we'll be able to accomplish everything without too many hitches. One question though for those who are in the know. I'm buying two day park hopper tickets, and we plan to go primarily to Disneyland on Friday, to enjoy the decorations, but I was wondering if it's possible to buy the Magic Morning passes, since I don't think they come with the 2 day tickets.

Anyways, I will be frequently this forum quite a bit I think, so I look forward to spending time with all of you!


----------



## kamikazecat

I am getting really excited for our Christmas trip to DL. It is a surprise for my 6yo son. We will be there on from the 23rd-27th and have dinner reservations on Christmas Eve at Storytellers and dinner reservations on Christmas Day at Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I would like to say great pictures Mike (KCmike)



PlutoIsHere said:


> One question though for those who are in the know. I'm buying two day park hopper tickets, and we plan to go primarily to Disneyland on Friday, to enjoy the decorations, but I was wondering if it's possible to buy the Magic Morning passes, since I don't think they come with the 2 day tickets.



The only way to get in during MM at DL is a 3+ multi day PH ticket or stay at one of the three hotels at the DLR.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

mvf-m11c said:


> I would like to say great pictures Mike (KCmike)
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to get in during MM at DL is a 3+ multi day PH ticket or stay at one of the three hotels at the DLR.






Thanks for the quick response! We'll just get there first thing in the morning.


----------



## Sherry E

I spent hours preparing the theme for tomorrow's countdown - writing up the text, compiling my photos and formatting the post!  (_And, yes, I compose it all myself [no plagiarizing] and I use all my own photos [no stealing photos from anyone else!]_)  And I am done!!!  Ahead of schedule!  For some odd reason, Photobucket was actually not giving me as many problems today (in drastic comparison to last week).  I have no clue why that is the case, but I will not complain!

But, alas, you will still have to wait until tomorrow...because that's just how we roll in this thread!!!  I am on West Coast/Disneyland time, and it won't be Monday on the West Coast for another 4 hours, and I won't be awake in 4 hours!!


To those of you who have thanked me (like larina, Laurie and dalstitch45 and many others over the months) and expressed appreciation for the themes, I have read all your posts.  Even if I lose track of time and don't get a chance to reply to each and every one of you, I do read them all and I greatly, greatly appreciate the kind words!  I really mean it!  I have worked very hard on this thread and on the Halloween thread (though sometimes it has to be in stages and not all in one swoop), and it's nice to know that the outcome is well-received.  I try to think of things to include that will not only be educational and provide lots of information about the season, but will also be fun and keep us all interested.  It's easy for me to kind of keep the fire going because _*I*_ love the holiday season at DLR so much that I can't help but want to share it with everyone else!

I, too, am really grateful to everyone here who has stepped in and continues to step in to answer questions and share insight from their own holiday experiences.  That's what we need - group participation!!

We are down to the wire in our holiday countdown and soon we will (hopefully) be seeing new photos of this year's offerings from those of you who are first to get to the parks (like Vanessa, for example)!!  Or maybe some crossover Halloween/Christmas photos?

Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for keeping this thread lively and alive as we await the season, and I am so glad to see/know that we have many people who are just as enthusiastic about the holidays at DLR as I am!!

So...I will meet you all back here in, oh, about 12 hours or so (give or take 30 minutes)...for the Weekly Monday Countdown and Theme!!!  Get those photos ready!!


----------



## briggscreek

Ugh, well someone ran a stop sign today and broadsided me.  I wasn't hurt, but I'm pretty sure I won't have my car for our trip in a few weeks. They better give a rental car for our trip!


----------



## rentayenta

I saw you Sherry and thought: holy moly she's posting early.  Tease! 



This has been one of my favorite threads ever on the DIS.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

briggscreek said:


> Ugh, well someone ran a stop sign today and broadsided me.  I wasn't hurt, but I'm pretty sure I won't have my car for our trip in a few weeks. They better give a rental car for our trip!





Ouch! You should be given a rental car though, and a trip to DL has a way of healing up wounds (or at least making them feel better)!


----------



## dwheatl

briggscreek said:


> Ugh, well someone ran a stop sign today and broadsided me.  I wasn't hurt, but I'm pretty sure I won't have my car for our trip in a few weeks. They better give a rental car for our trip!



Sorry to hear about the accident. Hope you are feeling OK.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 14 Days Until the





Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort holiday theme!!

As you know, I'm going to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week until the 2011 merriment officially begins in Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up nine weeks ago.  We soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Five weeks ago we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  We followed that up with a visit to the playful, colorful, wacky city of Mickeys Toontown.  We reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  We got a glimpse of some tempting Holiday Treats and Treasures to eat and purchase.  Last week we enjoyed the season, cowboy & critter-style, in Frontierland and Critter Country.  

Including todays theme, there are 9 themes to come over the next two weeks: 3 weekly Monday countdowns for 10/31, 11/7 and 11/14, and 6 mini-themes  one each day, from 11/8-11/13, leading up to the seasons start date.
.   

So, that said....since today is Halloween, what better way to recognize all things spooky AND all things merry than by celebrating a little tale of two holidays colliding?*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY and... 
NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!*​



_*Eighteen years ago, The Nightmare Before Christmas - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky cityan idea that doesnt exactly sit well with its various offbeat citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellingtons well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (Sandy Claws), several shocking Christmas presents and their horrified recipientsand a roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.

In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages, and Santa even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneylands venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay is a signature holiday attraction, drawing in large crowds every year for both Halloween Time and the Christmas season at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park  or how well Nightmare Before Christmas fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter  there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue, to the famous ballroom scene insidewhich features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the tables centerpiece (theres a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is truly a spectacle.

Because of the immense popularity of Haunted Mansion Holiday and the Nightmare Before Christmas story in general, there is a strong presence of Nightmare merchandise in Disneyland, particularly in New Orleans Square, home of Haunted Mansion/Haunted Mansion Holiday.  You will also find a few Skellington-esque decorations here and there, in shop displays and hanging on walls.



Please feel free to post your Disneyland Resort photos of Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas all this week..and...

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!! ​*​_




_*Haunted Mansion Holiday...*_
































































































































































​

*Coming up in Post #2 of this weeks countdown theme, I will feature some of the Nightmare Before Christmas details and decorations around Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Sherry E

*Post #2 *

*The Nightmare Before Christmas in Disneyland*




*Halloween Round-Up in Disneyland...*
















*Wellsince he is wearing a Santa hat.I guess this is supposed to be a Jack Skellington-esque pumpkin?*​







*Why are they hanging with Maleficent?  I have no idea...*​







*Nightmare Before Christmas tree in World of Disney...*​






















_*In-Store Decorations...*_​




























*Merchandise...*​
































































































​


----------



## jacs1234

Last Christmas we were FREEZING at night.  We wished we'd had scarfs and gloves.  The hoods on our jackets were necessary. If we hadn't of had hoods we would have bought beanies. (don't know what you guys call them but they're the warm knitted hats).  We're from Australia and have been a few times but last year seemed colder than other years.  The year before during fantasmic my daughters sweater wasn't enough for her so I took mine off and put it on her.  That left me with a short sleeve shirt and it was really, really uncomfortable and cold, though I didn't complain because that's what mothers do. 

Although during the day you can get away with shorts and t-shirts and it can get quite warm.



2prettyprincesses said:


> Oh the pictures make me so excited!!! I love the one with the snow flakes on top of the entrance!! Thinking about snow flakes has got me thinking about weather. I know it is unpredictable but can any locals help me out? My daughter gets cold at around 70 and I'm worried that we won't have any winter gear that is warm enough. What have the last Christmases been like? That being said I'm begging for the weather to cool down. It is 90 degrees here in Phoenix and Halloween is tomorrow!!


----------



## jacs1234

Sherry there are so many details in you photo's that I haven't noticed at the parks before.  Thanks for sharing.  I can't wait to look out for them when I'm there.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

One of my favorite rides, and the very same ride on which my father proposed to my mom! Thanks for the awesome post and pictures Sherry!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Good theme today. The HMH is always looks great during the Holiday season as well as the Halloween season. 

Did you read the Dateline Disneyland on MC today Sherry? Even though that NOS doesn't have the same old strings of Christmas lights over the ally, they just put a simple string of lights over the ally. I don't know that it will light up the ally at night like it did in the past, but we will see. I'm hoping that DL won't tune down the Holiday decorations at NOS this year as they did last year. 

Here are my pics of the HMH

This year















November last year


----------



## nicolispicoli

Loving this theme Sherry!! Great job once again! 

Getting SOOOOOOOO excited!! Our trip is in less than two weeks and cannot come soon enough! 

Holiday tour is booked and even booked Fantasmic (1st time seeing it!) premium viewing for our trip. I am a little wary of WoC, but might give the picnic a try. The only bummer is that decorations won't be up at DLH when we're staying. 

I even bought the most adorable mickey/minnie mistletoe christmas tee from Target! Can't wait!!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

LOVE the pictures Sherry.  I have never seen/noticed a lot of those little details before!  

Here are our Haunted Mansion Holiday souveniers....


----------



## pattyduke34

Wow!  Love this weeks theme Sherry!    Wonderful photos...you always give me ideas of things to look for.  It seems that before I have always missed all the little details.  After all your wonderful info on this board, I am going to be sure to slow down and take in all those little details and just absorb the Christmas Magic!  Thanks again Sherry for all that you do on here, I know it is going to make my trip this year more magical!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Here are a few, I have more of inside somewhere.


----------



## I'm mikey

Here's a few pics from 2010.


----------



## rentayenta

*Oh* *Sherry :* *Fab-u-lous!!!*  




We watched The NBC this weekend all while eating our popcorn out of our Jack Skillington coffin popcorn buckets. 


I have some pics at home that I will share either later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jillchristina

Great theme! We just watched Nightmare Before Christmas the other night to prepare for our up coming trip. The children had seen it recently but I hadn't watched it in years. Can't wait to experience the changed Mansion!


----------



## larina

What great pictures everyone! Thanks!!!! Just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## dalstitch45

These are great pictures.  Thanks again Sherry.  I cannot wait to have some memories of my own.  December is coming up shortly.  I can't wait to post some pictures.

I am going to try asking this again, and hopefully some of you experts can tell me.  We decided to go to DLR resort the 1st week of December.  The CP is that weekend, and we want to book the Holiday Tour.  Is it better to wait later in the week when it is not so busy, or book the tour December 3rd or the 4th.  Should I book the first or second tour of the day.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## DianaSparrow

dalstitch45 said:


> These are great pictures.  Thanks again Sherry.  I cannot wait to have some memories of my own.  December is coming up shortly.  I can't wait to post some pictures.
> 
> I am going to try asking this again, and hopefully some of you experts can tell me.  We decided to go to DLR resort the 1st week of December.  The CP is that weekend, and we want to book the Holiday Tour.  Is it better to wait later in the week when it is not so busy, or book the tour December 3rd or the 4th.  Should I book the first or second tour of the day.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.



We have never done the Holiday Tour, but have done other tours.  We found that when it's busy and we did a Tour, it took the stress out of managing the crowds.  So, I would say take advantage of the tour during a busy, crowded day, instead of when there are less crowds and shorter lines.


----------



## Sherry E

dalstitch45 said:


> These are great pictures.  Thanks again Sherry.  I cannot wait to have some memories of my own.  December is coming up shortly.  I can't wait to post some pictures.
> 
> I am going to try asking this again, and hopefully some of you experts can tell me.  We decided to go to DLR resort the 1st week of December.  The CP is that weekend, and we want to book the Holiday Tour.  Is it better to wait later in the week when it is not so busy, or book the tour December 3rd or the 4th.  Should I book the first or second tour of the day.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.



dalstitch45 -

You're welcome - and thank you for your kind comments!  I really appreciate it!

I just wanted to quickly throw in my 2 cents on your tour question.

I have to agree with DianaSparrow.  I have not done the tour yet myself - and this year will probably not be the year I do it unless a big block of time opens up in my trip schedule - but if I were to do it I am pretty sure I would do it during a busier time so I could feel like I spent my money wisely as I marched right onto IASWH and HMH while the masses of people were waiting to get on.

If it was a slower day in the park and the lines for those rides were minimal, I would feel like the value of the tour had decreased a bit for me because getting ahead in line would be almost unnecessary.  I think it's just a mental thing - I would feel like I was getting an overall greater value in taking the tour if I did it while the park was crowded.  I know it sounds silly, but that's how I would view it.  I would trick myself into believing that, anyway!

As for which time slot to take the tour - I would definitely go with the last tour of the day, because it would put you at IASWH when the lights on the facade turn on in the 5 p.m. hour, and it would be a way to see it lit up in colors and get on the ride at the same time, whereas if you did the first tour of the day you would get on IASWH, of course, but it wouldn't be lit up and you'd still have to go back to see it at night (and the crowds that congregate around IASWH at night can be crazy!).

I don't know if that helps in any way, but that's what I would do!

I will be braving the Candlelight Processional crowds too - I am due to arrive on December 4th.  But I am actually going on that date to try to catch the CP, because it looks like a lovely ceremony.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Beautiful HMH pics everyone!  The last pic I got of HMH was Sept. of 2009 when it was closed for the holiday makeover 

I am really hoping I can pop in here a few times during my trip to give updates and such (still not sure if I'm going to bring my laptop or if I will just use the GC concierge computer).  If anyone is interested at all on "real time" updates, I know I will be facebooking throughout the days/ night while in the park, what else would I be doing while waiting in lines  Send me a PM to add me on FB if you want. 

The "real" countdown starts!  OMG!!!


----------



## dwheatl

I have just one picture for this theme. During a short stint as a redhead, I had to pose for a picture with Sally.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Wanted to get someone's opinion about an idea I had for our trip next week. 

I hear so many great things about GCH, but am hesitant to make the change as we like the disney touches at DLH as we have small children who still enjoy the magic at it's best. We'll be there 11/11-11/15 and I thought of changing the last night to GCH to get a feel if it would be for us or not. Do you think the closer proximity is reason enough to change for an extra $50? Or do you think it's worth checking it out so that we might have a better reason to switch if we wanted for our next trip in May? 

Also, a sidenote. While I was on the line, I thought I would ask about a possible room upgrade at the DLH. The CM told me no upgrades were available during that time as the hotel was sold out. I knew it would be busy, but I didn't think the DLH would be sold out. Then again, I am not sure if that is common for a weekend in general. I hadn't asked her about specific days during our stay, but she thought if it was sold out one day, I wouldn't be interested in moving rooms to upgrade for the remaining days.


----------



## dalstitch45

Thanks so much Sherry and DianaSparrow for your advice.  Well, I think I will book the second tour.  Sherry, we will be there when you are there.  Now just a matter of which day, the 3rd or the 4th.  Decisions, decisions.  I am looking forward to the CP at DL.  I have seen it many times at WDW, but can't wait to see the DL version.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

nicolispicoli said:


> Wanted to get someone's opinion about an idea I had for our trip next week.
> 
> I hear so many great things about GCH, but am hesitant to make the change as we like the disney touches at DLH as we have small children who still enjoy the magic at it's best. We'll be there 11/11-11/15 and I thought of changing the last night to GCH to get a feel if it would be for us or not. Do you think the closer proximity is reason enough to change for an extra $50? Or do you think it's worth checking it out so that we might have a better reason to switch if we wanted for our next trip in May?
> 
> Also, a sidenote. While I was on the line, I thought I would ask about a possible room upgrade at the DLH. The CM told me no upgrades were available during that time as the hotel was sold out. I knew it would be busy, but I didn't think the DLH would be sold out. Then again, I am not sure if that is common for a weekend in general. I hadn't asked her about specific days during our stay, but she thought if it was sold out one day, I wouldn't be interested in moving rooms to upgrade for the remaining days.



It's Vets Day weekend, plus the start of the holiday season.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Goofy_Mom

So, Santa may be bringing us a very special gift this year.  Our first APs!!!  While I have no intention of going during the end of December, Monkeys birthday is January4th (he'll be 4).  We could drive down on New Years Day for a special excurssion and still see the holiday spendor!! 

I'll be glued to this thread for a while

I'm a bit sad that I came in so late in the themes.  I have a bunch of pics from NOS, IASW, and Toon Town.  I even have a few Castle shots.  I don't have any from HMH.  You'd think since Monkey is a big fan, I'd have at least one of the outside of the mansion.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Goofy_Mom said:


> So, Santa may be bringing us a very special gift this year.  Our first APs!!!  While I have no intention of going during the end of December, Monkeys birthday is January4th (he'll be 4).  We could drive down on New Years Day for a special excurssion and still see the holiday spendor!!
> 
> I'll be glued to this thread for a while
> 
> I'm a bit sad that I came in so late in the themes.  I have a bunch of pics from NOS, IASW, and Toon Town.  I even have a few Castle shots.  I don't have any from HMH.  You'd think since Monkey is a big fan, I'd have at least one of the outside of the mansion.



I'm sure no one will object if you'd like to post photos of past themes!  The only rule in this thread, I believe, is that you must LOVE DLR during the holidays!   It's always nice to see photos from different people, everyone has their own perspective.  I have seen something "new" in each person's photos, details that I had never noticed before.  My photo list for my upcoming trip is growing by leaps and bounds!!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> So, Santa may be bringing us a very special gift this year.  Our first APs!!!  While I have no intention of going during the end of December, Monkeys birthday is January4th (he'll be 4).  We could drive down on New Years Day for a special excurssion and still see the holiday spendor!!
> 
> I'll be glued to this thread for a while
> 
> I'm a bit sad that I came in so late in the themes.  I have a bunch of pics from NOS, IASW, and Toon Town.  I even have a few Castle shots.  I don't have any from HMH.  You'd think since Monkey is a big fan, I'd have at least one of the outside of the mansion.



*Kirsten -*

I wanted reply to your comment about the themes.  All hope is not lost!

First of all, I haven't even done the Winter Castle theme yet, although some of our DIS'ers have sneaked their Winter Castle photos into other themes, such as the fireworks or Main Street.  So you didn't miss out on that because that theme has not come up yet.

As for any of the other themes... My plan is to do one more 'big' theme countdown this coming Monday (11/7), and then a "mini-theme" every day next week, leading up to 11/14 - the official start of the holiday season.  A mini-theme might be something that is a smaller aspect of the holiday season that I don't expect too many people to have photos of, OR it could be something that doesn't have too many layers or elements to it.

For example, IASW Holiday and NOS, etc., are "big" themes because there are all kinds of things to take photos of within that ride or land.  They both have many layers to them.  Same thing with the Reindeer Round-Up - lots of different details and things to see.  

BUT...something like the Winter Castle - while being a crucial part of every DLR holiday season - would be a mini-theme.  Although many millions of people have photos of the Winter Castle, it is still just a Castle and there aren't all kinds of different nuances and elements to take photos of.

So the Winter Castle will be a mini-theme on one of the days next week (stay tuned to find out which one).

On Monday, 11/14, the final theme will be a Holiday Potpourri...a Holiday Cornucopia.  This is the theme week for you!  On 11/14  - after I post my final countdown installment that morning - everyone will be able to post anything they wanted to share that didn't make it into previous theme weeks.  *OR*, people will be able to post their favorite DLR holiday photos, whether they are family photos, scenic/landscape photos, photos they have already posted or not posted, etc.

For example, I may have some extra photos left over from the "Treats & Treasures" week that I did not already share.  I could post those on 11/14.  OR...I could pick my absolute favorite photos out of all the holiday pictures I have already posted.  

That's actually something I am really curious to see - the favorites.  Whether or not the pictures have already been shared in this thread, I am interested to see what everyone chooses as their favorite photos (in any theme) out of all the holiday DLR pictures they have taken.  If you had to break it down to your 5 or 10 or 20 all-time favorite DLR holiday pictures, in any category, with our without people in them, what would they be *and why*?  I am very eager to see what people choose - and that is something that everyone should be able to participate in!!  For some of the folks in this thread who take such awesome photos to begin with - how could they possibly choose their all-time favorites?  It may be easier said than done!


So Monday, 11/14 will be the Holiday Potpourri day, where you can share anything you haven't already shared, or you can post/re-post your favorites.

And then, after that, we hope that people will already be posting new photos from this year's season!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> I'm sure no one will object if you'd like to post photos of past themes!  The only rule in this thread, I believe, is that you must LOVE DLR during the holidays!   It's always nice to see photos from different people, everyone has their own perspective.  I have seen something "new" in each person's photos, details that I had never noticed before.  My photo list for my upcoming trip is growing by leaps and bounds!!



I want to stick with Haunted Mansion Holiday and Nightmare Before Christmas right now - because we're so close to the end of the theme weeks in general.  And I've got a stream of mini-themes coming next week.  Monday, 11/14 is the day for any that didn't make it into previous weeks' themes (as I explained in my above post, which I guess I was writing while you were typing up yours!).


----------



## rentayenta

I'm sooooo excited Miss Sherry! Park Hoppers bought, GCV reserved, rental car in order, all I have to do is get my butt there!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> I'm sooooo excited Miss Sherry! Park Hoppers bought, GCV reserved, rental car in order, all I have to do is get my butt there!



I'm excited for you, Jenny!  It's right around the corner!  Although...didn't I just read (and I can't recall in which thread) that you are not going to do the tour after all?  That is madness!  What happened to change that?

You know, I saw your thread yesterday about the GAT discount Hoppers, and I was trying to tell my out of state friend about the discount you got so she could call and ask what the price would be (she wouldn't need as many Hoppers as you got, though).  She was on the prowl for discounts, though she does have a friend who works for Disney who might be helping her out.

And where are those Haunted Mansion Holiday photos?  I know you have some - you posted them in the Halloween thread!!  Rustle them up!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I'm excited for you, Jenny!  It's right around the corner!  Although...didn't I just read (and I can't recall in which thread) that you are not going to do the tour after all?  That is madness!  What happened to change that?
> 
> You know, I saw your thread yesterday about the GAT discount Hoppers, and I was trying to tell my out of state friend about the discount you got so she could call and ask what the price would be (she wouldn't need as many Hoppers as you got, though).  She was on the prowl for discounts, though she does have a friend who works for Disney who might be helping her out.
> 
> And where are those Haunted Mansion Holiday photos?  I know you have some - you posted them in the Halloween thread!!  Rustle them up!






The girls talked DS out of going and I don't want to go by myself on the tour.  Last time I went on IASW by myself, I cried the entire 16 minutes.  Really. Disney alone is so not my thing. I envy those that can do it but I am not one of them. 


I'm on it for the photos!  


There isn't a limit or minimum on the number of tickets you have to buy at that price. If she decides to call, PM me and I'll give you the name of the girl I work with.


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few pictues that I found in my files..


----------



## Sherry E

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  

As my friend would say...Snoopy Dance Time!!!! (I know that's not the Snoopy Dance, but it will have to do!)

Not only am I thrilled to see the latest wonderful HMH/NBC photos from Jenny and pattyduke43 (thank you both, ladies!), BUT...

I am about to jump out of my skin!  The holiday news is abundant and overflowing for us!  

1.  The Disney Parks Blog did a holiday piece today: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-the-disneyland-resort-begins-november-14/


2.  A Brand New Official Facebook page for the Disneyland Holiday season has begun:  http://www.facebook.com/DisneylandHolidays


And....

3.  A brand new piece with BRAND NEW HOLIDAY INFORMATION appeared on Disneyland News today: http://disneylandnews.com/2011/11/0...esort-celebrates-the-season-beginning-nov-14/





NEW TOONTOWN DECORATIONS?????  Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!  Snoopy Dance Snoopy Dance!  A new IASWH Magic, Memories and You display!

I love exciting new information!!  I love new holiday stuff!  Yay!*


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> As my friend would say...Snoopy Dance Time!!!! (I know that's not the Snoopy Dance, but it will have to do!)
> 
> Not only am I thrilled to see the latest wonderful HMH/NBC photos from Jenny and pattyduke43 (thank you both, ladies!), BUT...
> 
> I am about to jump out of my skin!  The holiday news is abundant and overflowing for us!
> 
> 1.  The Disney Parks Blog did a holiday piece today: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-the-disneyland-resort-begins-november-14/
> 
> 
> 2.  A Brand New Official Facebook page for the Disneyland Holiday season has begun:  http://www.facebook.com/DisneylandHolidays
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> 3.  A brand new piece with BRAND NEW HOLIDAY INFORMATION appeared on Disneyland News today: http://disneylandnews.com/2011/11/0...esort-celebrates-the-season-beginning-nov-14/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW TOONTOWN DECORATIONS?????  Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!  Snoopy Dance Snoopy Dance!  A new IASWH Magic, Memories and You display!
> 
> I love exciting new information!!  I love new holiday stuff!  Yay!*



YEAH   So very exciting


----------



## Sherry E

And even the new Little Mermaid ride (the facade, not the interior) is going to be decorated for the holidays!!!  Yay!

Oh, I am sooooooooo excited!!!!  For a while it felt like DLR kept removing stuff from both Christmas time and Halloween Time.


----------



## kirstie101

We will be in the park on friday evening 12/16, and all day saturday 12/17. 
Seeing the parade and firworks are a must do for us. 
If I stake out a spot on main street for the last parade, should I Just stay there for the fireworks? What are some other good locations for the fireworks? Other good locations for the parade? I mainly want my daughter to experience the "snowfall" since we dont get snow where we live.
For the parades we've always sat on main street, never anywhere else. For the fireworks last week we just watched them from our spots while waiting for Fantasmic to start. This was the first year DD wasn't asleep by the time they started so viewing them at the park is new to us. 
Your help is always appreciated!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

kirstie101 said:


> We will be in the park on friday evening 12/16, and all day saturday 12/17.
> Seeing the parade and firworks are a must do for us.
> If I stake out a spot on main street for the last parade, should I Just stay there for the fireworks? What are some other good locations for the fireworks? Other good locations for the parade? I mainly want my daughter to experience the "snowfall" since we dont get snow where we live.
> For the parades we've always sat on main street, never anywhere else. For the fireworks last week we just watched them from our spots while waiting for Fantasmic to start. This was the first year DD wasn't asleep by the time they started so viewing them at the park is new to us.
> Your help is always appreciated!



I like to watch the parades near IASW.  Usually less crowded and most times you don't have to stake out a spot quiete as early as you would on main street.  I also believe the fireworks are visible from the same spot, they do have the snow in that area.

I have a question about New Years fireworks.  I was thinking of driving down on the 31sth and watching the fireworks in the esplanade (if I can't see them from my hotel room).  How many other people have this plan?  I know the APs are blocked from the park that day, so it'll be a DTD day for us.

Also, I've seen pics of the castle this year already on mousewait.  They've added a very pretty, very large blue bow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kirstie101 said:


> We will be in the park on friday evening 12/16, and all day saturday 12/17.
> Seeing the parade and firworks are a must do for us.
> If I stake out a spot on main street for the last parade, should I Just stay there for the fireworks? What are some other good locations for the fireworks? Other good locations for the parade? I mainly want my daughter to experience the "snowfall" since we dont get snow where we live.
> For the parades we've always sat on main street, never anywhere else. For the fireworks last week we just watched them from our spots while waiting for Fantasmic to start. This was the first year DD wasn't asleep by the time they started so viewing them at the park is new to us.
> Your help is always appreciated!



A good spot to watch the parade and still stay in the same spot to watch the fireworks is around the parade route around the front entrance of Tomorrowland. The best spot to watch the fireworks is in front of SB Castle. If you get a front row spot on the curb right by the Hub and trying to watch the parade from that spot, there will be a lot of people in front of you if you try to watch the parade. Another option is having someone watch the firework spot and have another group right at the parade route area so you can watch both shows while not losing the firework spot. It only depends on who doesn't want to watch the parade while the others do. You have to bring a blanket so you can mark your territory for your group since other groups will try to force their way in your area that you saved for quite some time.

For the parade with the least wait time is around IASWH. Around IASWH also is another place where is snows after the fireworks. The fireworks are visible from IASWH, but you won't get the full effects when you watch the fireworks from SB Castle.


----------



## Sherry E

*Kirsten -*  Thank you so much for mentioning the Castle photo on Mouse Wait!  I never would have looked there if you hadn't mentioned it!  I saw the blue bow!  

You know, on Micechat (Dateline Disneyland, which Bret/mvf-m11c referred me to a few days ago), it was mentioned that the decorators finally figured out a way to get the fake 'snow' looking right on the _other_ side of the Castle (in other words, the pink Fantasyland side) so that the giant seams are not so obvious.

So I would bet that now that they have made the 'other' side of the Castle look better, they decided to spruce it up a bit with some extra wreaths and things - and the blue bow!!  I don't even think that wreath (where the bow is) was there last year, from what I remember.

I am dying to know what California Adventure is going to look like, both at the entrance and in the areas where they are stepping up the decorations (like in the Paradise Pier locations, such as the lampposts which are getting their own wreaths).  Now that the CALIFORNIA letters and Golden Gate Bridge are gone, it's going to be a totally different holiday landscape.

I am super super super anxious to see what the new Toontown tree and decorations look like!  I am chomping at the bit for that.  (Who will be the first one to post photos of the brand new Toontown decorations in this thread?  Who will it be?)  Personally, I loved the old Toontown tree, with the oversized colored ornaments.  It was one of my favorite trees in all of DLR.  I am hoping this new tree doesn't make me long for the old one!

I am anxious to know what exactly has been removed from New Orleans Square this year (what are the "rope sculptures"?), and if the important things like the Mardi Gras masks are still there.

We need people to report in on the little details and touches that are new or just appearing in the parks!  There's stuff going up every day.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I can't wait to Chet there and finally see all of the magnificent decorations.  I dreamt of castles and Christmas trees last night.

I cannot wait to see pictures appear here as I wait out my last 5 weeks.

Sherry, promise you will take lots of pictures for me.

Mia


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> I can't wait to Chet there and finally see all of the magnificent decorations.  I dreamt of castles and Christmas trees last night.
> 
> I cannot wait to see pictures appear here as I wait out my last 5 weeks.
> 
> Sherry, promise you will take lots of pictures for me.
> 
> Mia



*Mia -*

You know, I am seriously hoping I am going to be able to somehow keep my entire week-long stay, because once everyone else who is with me at DLR goes home, I would be able to have some good solo time to get out there and take lots of photos.

I don't know about anyone else, but I have a really hard time taking scenic, landscape or "details" photos when anyone else is with me.  I cannot concentrate.  I cannot come up with ideas for things I might want to get different angles of (I need to sometimes think about what angle I want to get).  I get easily distracted.  It's too hard for me.  So I either end up not taking any photos, or I get mostly photos with my friends - which is great, but I like a good mix of friend photos and non-people shots.

This time, it's going to be an interesting trip because I will be with longtime friends I have not seen in 10 years and may not see again for another 10, and they do NOT celebrate Christmas.  They won't mind if I shuffle (*cough*_force_*cough*) them into a photo by a Christmas tree or two, but they won't be excited about the decorations and the season like I will be.

And then, I will have Laurie/DizNee Luver and Molly/bumbershoot joining me for a couple of nights.  This will be Laurie's first DLR holiday trip, so she has certain things/priorities she has to do/see, and Molly has not been to DLR in 2 years so she has certain things she will want to do.

Other than myself, Laurie will be the next biggest Christmas fan on the whole outing, and she would be the one who would understand my utter excitement over the season better than anyone else, BUT I will not be able to spend much time with her (or with Molly), as I will likely be gallivanting around with my friends for at least a couple of days.

And regardless of who I am with - Christmas fan or non-Christmas fan - I will not be able to take the mother lode of photos that I took last December when I was by myself.  I will have to have total solo time to do that, and it could require at least a good couple of days.

So I am really, really hoping that somehow I will be able to swing keeping the full reservation and not having to cut it too short...or else I may not get too many "details" photos this year.

I will try to get as many as I can - I have to have something for next year's countdown themes, after all!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Just thought i'd share the little bit of Christmas magic I got to experience on my recent trip.

Here is a picture I took on Monday, October 24th-





And on Tuesday, October 25th-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Thursday, October 27th-





We noticed right away on Tuesday morning that it had "snowed" over night, so we kept an eye on it. Sure enough, every morning it had "snowed" a little bit more. That made us pay attention to other things as well, and throughout the week we noticed more Christmas popping up. Everyday there was just a little more merchandise, a little more decoration in New Orleans, etc. In fact, between Wednesday night and Thursday morning, the big ornaments in Bug's Land also magically appeared! It was very cool, and added some extra magic to our trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh wow - that's so cool, MattsPrincess!  

I've never been there as the snow was going up on the Castle and the park was transforming, so it's fascinating to me to see the stages of it and how it develops a little bit more each day.  I love those photos!  

So far, we haven't seen any photos (in this thread) of the decoration process for this year, as everything starts to go up. But I know we were all hoping that someone would post something as it was happening!  I think you're the first, unless I am forgetting someone.

Thank you so much!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Don't worry about entertaining me while I'm there Sherry....as you mentioned....I already have an agenda of must do's.  I hope Molly likes running solo...I'm kinda like you....like the freedom to go here & there & stop to take photos.  If I stop for pics, I feel like I'm keeping others from doing something they want to do.

(but I still say that you have to eat breakfast...so GK is a MUST!!)


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Don't worry about entertaining me while I'm there Sherry....as you mentioned....I already have an agenda of must do's.  I hope Molly likes running solo...I'm kinda like you....like the freedom to go here & there & stop to take photos.  If I stop for pics, I feel like I'm keeping others from doing something they want to do.
> 
> (but I still say that you have to eat breakfast...so GK is a MUST!!)



Oh, I"m not worried about entertaining you.  I know you'll be fine.  I am just trying to figure out how I am going to coordinate my whole trip so that I get to do what I had in mind!  I am more worried about entertaining ME!  I don't think I will have enough time to squeeze everything in. 

Even when people tell me they don't mind if I stop and take photos, that's not enough.  I still cannot concentrate or 'create' the pictures I want to take.  I either end up in conversation with them or I end up looking around to see where they have disappeared to!

I need long, uninterrupted blocks of solo time for photos - in other words, just an hour or two is not enough for me.  I am used to being totally solo in daily life anyway, so it's second nature to me to be by myself and operate on my own schedule, without anyone else around.  And yet, certain things are much more fun to do with people - like going on rides and meals and things like that.  

But this trip is going to involve lots of people coming and going from different areas, at different times, and I will have to get into a totally different mind set.  I mean, even seeing my childhood friend is going to be a challenge because she will have her dad, son and husband there too - and they are a ball of madness, so that is something I will have to contend with.  I'm not used to having all of that chaotic energy around me, so it takes a different frame of mind to deal with it!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Maybe you could assign a block of time to spend with your friends (including Molly & I) & then you'd have some alone time as well to do what you wanted.  Do you have to spend the entire time with each of your other friends & their families when they're there??

I'd be thrilled if you offered me 1-2 hrs during the time I'm there.  Just a little time to chit chat.  

I mean, this is YOUR trip.....you need to get your alone time in too.  Especially with the one friend bringing the family....you'd think they'd want some family time to do some things.   Just trying to help figure this out for you & make it easier & more enjoyable.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> But this trip is going to involve lots of people coming and going from different areas, at different times, and I will have to get into a totally different mind set.  I mean, even seeing my childhood friend is going to be a challenge because she will have her dad, son and husband there too - and they are a ball of madness, so that is something I will have to contend with.  I'm not used to having all of that chaotic energy around me, so it takes a different frame of mind to deal with it!





Then be glad I won't be there because I am 100% chaotic energy but in a good way.  I have Ridemaxed myself silly today.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Maybe you could assign a block of time to spend with your friends (including Molly & I) & then you'd have some alone time as well to do what you wanted.  Do you have to spend the entire time with each of your other friends & their families when they're there??
> 
> I'd be thrilled if you offered me 1-2 hrs during the time I'm there.  Just a little time to chit chat.
> 
> I mean, this is YOUR trip.....you need to get your alone time in too.  Especially with the one friend bringing the family....you'd think they'd want some family time to do some things.   Just trying to help figure this out for you & make it easier & more enjoyable.




*Laurie -*

My friend and her family are together 24/7!  They have family time all the time!  If anything, she wants to get away from the rest of them for a little while (which is why she is planning to stay with me at the PPH on my second night)!  Disneyland is not "special" to them in the same way it is for others, so it's not a big deal to have family-only time in the park for them.  I'm the one she hasn't seen in 10 years, and I'm the one who knows all the ins and outs of DLR and what has been added since she was last there.  They have other people showing up to see them as well - on 12/8 and 12/9.  They are saving the preceding days for me.  

Again, it's not like I see these people often - I have not seen this one friend in a decade and it may be that long before I see her again.  We are childhood friends and old Disneyland buddies from way back.  She worked along with me for Poison/Bret Michaels.  We have a long friendship and history.  Obviously, she is going to be my priority over having a lot of my own solo time - which would have to be at least a good couple of days' worth of solo time - because, let's face it - I can always go back and have solo time on another occasion/trip.  But I can't always see my childhood friend!  My friends are pretty much my family!

*But* - if something should happen and my chaotic, disorganized friends end up not coming out for some reason, or if some of their other friends end up showing up on my days with them, then I will take that as a good thing and I will happily wander off by myself!  I will use it to my advantage.  They are trying to make a specific effort to set aside the first couple of days for me, though, and the last couple of days are for their other people.

I'm just not going to be the first one to say, "Sorry.  Even though we've been friends for over 30 years and I haven't seen you in 10 years, I can only spend X amount of time with you because I have to go off and take my own photos."  When it comes down to it, the photo missions can wait if they have to, as much as I hope they don't have to.  

I'll have to play a lot of it by ear and wait to see what happens once the trip actually begins.  Some of it won't be figured out until then, I think.




rentayenta said:


> Then be glad I won't be there because I am 100% chaotic energy but in a good way.  I have Ridemaxed myself silly today.




*Jenny -*

It sounds like you're definitely chaotic in a good way.  Ridemaxing yourself silly sounds like you are actually planning and trying to get things organized in some fashion, which is a positive thing!  

There are chaotic people who don't plan anything, and so their chaos is enhanced when they get to their destination because they have no clue what to do first or where to go, or who left the keys in the car, or who left their jacket in the hotel room, or who has the Hoppers, or whose sunglasses just broke, etc.  There always seems to be madness swirling about!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny -*
> 
> It sounds like you're definitely chaotic in a good way.  Ridemaxing yourself silly sounds like you are actually planning and trying to get things organized in some fashion, which is a positive thing!
> 
> There are chaotic people who don't plan anything, and so their chaos is enhanced when they get to their destination because they have no clue what to do first or where to go, or who left the keys in the car, or who left their jacket in the hotel room, or who has the Hoppers, or whose sunglasses just broke, etc.  There always seems to be madness swirling about!





 That drives me crazy too. I always feel so bad for those families, standing in the middle of Main St, map opened, stroller turned sideways, blocking all traffic, with that deer-in-the-headlights look as if begging someone to tell them what to do next. C'mom people: do your research!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I wasn't suggesting blowing them off....just wasn't sure of the dynamics of the family setting.  Like with our family, I enjoy spending some time with my friends when I've been lucky enough to have that happen during our trips.....but don't want to spend the entire time with them.  I like my family time.  

Makes perfect sense to use your time together to catch up.  I'm sure it will all pan out in the end....just have to go with the "go with the flow" attitude & fun will be had by all!!!

I really hope everyone shows up that is planning....sounds like it would be a wonderful reunion of old friends!!

Heck even with a full schedule & lots of people....it will still be magical.....I mean it is Disneyland & the holidays!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Laurie are we REALLY at 32 days???? I still haven't even told Ayden. I'm aready thinking about what to pack...trying to really boost some happiness into this planning, just can't get motivated.


----------



## funatdisney

I'm just catching up here after my Halloween Time trip. Glad to find lots of info for this year's Christmas season. I'll be in the thick of it with our stay in a DVC villa the week before Christmas!

*Sherry*, how exciting to find out that there will be some Christmas decor in DCA this year. I am super excited and can't wait to have a look at all the new decor.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenny - *

There are a lot of non-researchin' folks out there at DLR.  You can see it all over their faces, and you can tell from little excerpts of conversations that can be overheard.  People either go way overboard with the planning and researching, as if they were about to move to Europe or something, or they don't do anything in the way of planning, and then there's a lot of "so what do you want to do now" stuff happening, and looking clueless!

*Laurie - *

Yep.  It will all be a play it by ear kind of thing and a 'go with the flow' thing when I finally get there.  I mean, certain things will have to be figured out beforehand (like if my friends want to see the parade or see WoC, or fireworks or whatever, we will have to establish that, ir if they want to do a character meal, I have to make sure I have the $$$ - that sort of thing).

My main thing is, I don't want to waste time waiting around.  If my friends are coming and it's all on schedule, then I will be with them.  If something happens to their plans and I end up with lots of solo time, that will be fabulous as well - either way it happens, it will be great.  I just don't want to be waiting around for hours when they were supposed to show up at noon or something.  That's my main thing - to set a plan of some sort and stick to it as closely as possible.

*Liza *- 

Welcome back to the Christmas side of town!  Ho ho ho!

I know!  It is exciting, isn't it?  I was amazed that so much information about the holidays came out all at one time.  Did you join the Disneyland Holidays Facebook page yet?  I expected there to be very few new pieces of information this year - and very little in the way of "new" anything in terms of holidays - because of all the pesky construction in DCA.  

But now we have a new tree and decorations in Toontown to look forward to, we have the Prep & Landing World of Color thingy, we have the special holiday Magic, Memories & You projections on IASW Holiday coming, we have a decorated Little Mermaid facade, wreaths on the lampposts in the Paradise Pier area, we have some amped up decorations on the Castle (an extra wreath here, an extra bow there...), some extra little touches in New Orleans Square, etc.  There's all kinds of stuff!


Of course, you'll also get to see lots of decor in November when you go get your pin, AND hopefully we can figure out a time when you can either come to DLR to join Laurie, Molly and me, or come out with me at the beginning of the trip (if my OC friends are not there), or something.  So you may get some samplings of Christmas even before your Christmas trip!

When you stay in your DVC villas that close to the holiday, or any time in December, do you bring a little tree with you, just to make it more holiday-esque?  It seems like it would be a fun thing to do if you are there for at least a couple of nights.


----------



## rentayenta

I am an overplanner but have no intention of following through with it all. I really enjoy the learning and research and being well informed. I usually end up canceling half of our PS and making just one rope drop.  I'm the worst kind of high maintenance.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza*-
> 
> Welcome back to the Christmas side of town!  Ho ho ho!
> 
> I know!  It is exciting, isn't it?  I was amazed that so much information about the holidays came out all at one time.  Did you join the Disneyland Holidays Facebook page yet?  I expected there to be very few new pieces of information this year - and very little in the way of "new" anything in terms of holidays - because of all the pesky construction in DCA.
> 
> But now we have a new tree and decorations in Toontown to look forward to, we have the Prep & Landing World of Color thingy, we have the special holiday Magic, Memories & You projections on IASW Holiday coming, we have a decorated Little Mermaid facade, wreaths on the lampposts in the Paradise Pier area, we have some amped up decorations on the Castle (an extra wreath here, an extra bow there...), some extra little touches in New Orleans Square, etc.  There's all kinds of stuff!
> 
> 
> Of course, you'll also get to see lots of decor in November when you go get your pin, AND hopefully we can figure out a time when you can either come to DLR to join Laurie, Molly and me, or come out with me at the beginning of the trip (if my OC friends are not there), or something.  So you may get some samplings of Christmas even before your Christmas trip!
> 
> When you stay in your DVC villas that close to the holiday, or any time in December, do you bring a little tree with you, just to make it more holiday-esque?  It seems like it would be a fun thing to do if you are there for at least a couple of nights.



Glad to be back! And yes I did join the Disneyland Holidays Facebook page as soon as I read about it. Yep I see lots of opportunities to come out to DLR for the Holiday season. Don't forget, I take my youngest DD to DLR for her birthday. We are looking at 20th for our special Mother-Daughter day trip. It is a tradition I can never pass up!

This is the first time we have planned a trip to DLR so close to Christmas. Last year, out of a fluke, we stayed in a one bedroom during the first weekend of December. The last time we stayed in DLR before that was in 1996. This year we are staying with another family in a two bedroom. I haven't talked to them about a Christmas tree. The wife is Jewish and the husband a Christian, and they celebrate both Holidays. We may end up with decorating our room with decorations from both Holidays .

I'm updating at my calendar this week. I knew there would be things to add once the girls finished their Fall Break. I'll pm you what days look good for me soon. I'm going have to - my calendar is looking pretty full!


----------



## nicolispicoli

So I was checking the weather and even though we're a week out, all I saw was rain all weekend  BOO!!! 

Rain won't ruin my trip, but I am hoping it happens before we go or holds off! It said showers next Friday-Sunday (11th-13th), here's hoping!! Trust me, I know how reliable forecasts really are! 

Do they still show Fantasmic if it's light rain? We got premium seats for Sunday the 13th. And I am guessing snow and fireworks won't happen in the rain, even if it's sprinkling? 

Any thoughts? I am still having faith that it will all work out, but it would be a bummer to have it rain 3 days of our 5 day trip.


----------



## Sherry E

nicolispicoli said:


> So I was checking the weather and even though we're a week out, all I saw was rain all weekend  BOO!!!
> 
> Rain won't ruin my trip, but I am hoping it happens before we go or holds off! It said showers next Friday-Sunday (11th-13th), here's hoping!! Trust me, I know how reliable forecasts really are!
> 
> Do they still show Fantasmic if it's light rain? We got premium seats for Sunday the 13th. And I am guessing snow and fireworks won't happen in the rain, even if it's sprinkling?
> 
> Any thoughts? I am still having faith that it will all work out, but it would be a bummer to have it rain 3 days of our 5 day trip.



I live in SoCal (about 40 minutes from DLR) and we are in the middle of a nice, healthy rain shower at this very moment!  It was just kind of drizzly, gray and gloomy for a while and then it started to actually rain pretty substantially.  It's not the heaviest or worst rain I have ever seen in SoCal, by any means, but it is certainly enough to interfere with random things at DLR.

Which weather site do you use for extended forecasts?  I tend to use AccuWeather, although I find that on most of these sites, the extended forecasts are not worth much.  I have monitored them when I had a specific trip coming up, and the predicted temperature for one specific day/date was literally jumping from 89 degrees to 67 degrees to 75 and back up to 85 over the course of 14 days or so.  

There may be rain in the forecast one week out that will end up being delayed or somehow have dissipated by the time you go.  Now, if it still says rain by November 9th or so, I would say it's a fair bet that it will rain!

I could be wrong - and hopefully Bret or someone will jump in and confirm or deny what I am saying - but I _think_ that even if there is just a light sprinkling of rain, everything you mentioned is at least postponed (or cancelled).  The fireworks would be postponed.  I'm sure the snow would be too - the snow is so light and hard to see that any rain drops would obliterate it or wash it away!!  It would ruin the whole snowy effect!  I think Fantasmic would be postponed or cancelled as well (depending on the severity of the rain and how long it is predicted to last).  What the Dining folks would probably try to do is reschedule you to another Fantasmic time, and you may or may not be able to make that showing.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E said:


> I live in SoCal (about 40 minutes from DLR) and we are in the middle of a nice, healthy rain shower at this very moment!  It was just kind of drizzly, gray and gloomy for a while and then it started to actually rain pretty substantially.  It's not the heaviest or worst rain I have ever seen in SoCal, by any means, but it is certainly enough to interfere with random things at DLR.
> 
> Which weather site do you use for extended forecasts?  I tend to use AccuWeather, although I find that on most of these sites, the extended forecasts are not worth much.  I have monitored them when I had a specific trip coming up, and the predicted temperature for one specific day/date was literally jumping from 89 degrees to 67 degrees to 75 and back up to 85 over the course of 14 days or so.
> 
> There may be rain in the forecast one week out that will end up being delayed or somehow have dissipated by the time you go.  Now, if it still says rain by November 9th or so, I would say it's a fair bet that it will rain!
> 
> I could be wrong - and hopefully Bret or someone will jump in and confirm or deny what I am saying - but I _think_ that even if there is just a light sprinkling of rain, everything you mentioned is at least postponed (or cancelled).  The fireworks would be postponed.  I'm sure the snow would be too - the snow is so light and hard to see that any rain drops would obliterate it or wash it away!!  It would ruin the whole snowy effect!  I think Fantasmic would be postponed or cancelled as well (depending on the severity of the rain and how long it is predicted to last).  What the Dining folks would probably try to do is reschedule you to another Fantasmic time, and you may or may not be able to make that showing.





Thanks Sherry! You've got a great point! I tend to not bother with forecasts unless it's a couple days out...or if I am going on vacation, then I obsess over them, lol! 

Like you said, I am hoping by then it just doesn't end up raining. I wouldn't worry as much if I wasn't bringing my dd, who is 7 months, she won't be fun in the rain


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I could be wrong - and hopefully Bret or someone will jump in and confirm or deny what I am saying - but I _think_ that even if there is just a light sprinkling of rain, everything you mentioned is at least postponed (or cancelled).  The fireworks would be postponed.  I'm sure the snow would be too - the snow is so light and hard to see that any rain drops would obliterate it or wash it away!!  It would ruin the whole snowy effect!  I think Fantasmic would be postponed or cancelled as well (depending on the severity of the rain and how long it is predicted to last).  What the Dining folks would probably try to do is reschedule you to another Fantasmic time, and you may or may not be able to make that showing.




You are correct, even a slight drizzle postpones in the best case but I've only been postponed once. I've had canceling happen more often.


----------



## emacat

We're getting closer! We're getting closer! 

Oh, fellow Dis'ers, I have so little time to get on here anymore (2 jobs and a kid-  ) but I love knowing that when I cruise on the boards, there will be lots of lovely pictures and fascinating debates. This christmas thread is so fun to read!

I'm now stuck in do I/don't I rent a car. There is a charge for the valet, but it would be nice to just grab a car, drive to the resort, have a car ready if we do want one and for our day out and about, and for when we go back to the airport....


----------



## dalstitch45

I was really getting excited about booking the Holiday Tour for Dec. 4 or 5.  Sadly, I was told by three (3) different CM's, there are no Holiday Tours during CP weekend.  I guess I will just concentrate on taking all the photos I want to post, and book the Tour for later in the week.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Sherry,
I just wanted to tell you how much I enjoy reading your threads and trip reports.  Chock-full of humor, love of Disneyland, and most of all--love for Disneyland at Holiday time!  I don't know that many people in my real life that love Disneyland as much as I do, so I come here to get my fill--and you serve it up so well.

We are going for Christmas time again this year (December 8-10) and I have been reading through this thread for the last few days.

I appreciate everyone who contributes to it.

We will be staying at the Grand Californian this trip.  We had originally booked the Paradise Pier, but with the AP rate of 30% off, we decided to make the switch.  I do love the Grand Californian at Christmas time--it is so old fashioned Christmas, and there is nothing else like it.


----------



## Eeee-va

nicolispicoli said:


> Do they still show Fantasmic if it's light rain? We got premium seats for Sunday the 13th. And I am guessing snow and fireworks won't happen in the rain, even if it's sprinkling?



In December 2009 it rained a couple nights of our trip, starting I believe Friday evening.  The first Fantasmic! DID happen in Friday's rather light sprinkling of rain, but not the second, if I recall correctly (it started to rain more then, too).  I don't think the parade happened due to sprinkling.  Fireworks went off Friday, again, if I recall correctly (I think we were in Downtown Disney at the time).  I can't speak for snow but the ground can get even slicker with the "snow" and rain, so I would not expect it.

Saturday, it rained harder and they didn't even try to run Fantasmic!.  I don't think the fireworks happened either.

I'm not sure what the CURRENT policies are, but in 2009 they did seem to try to do what they could do as far as running shows.  In your case, forecasts are still plenty far enough away to change.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Goofy_Mom

KCmike said:


>



Next to NOS, I think Frontierland is my favaorite Christmas decor area.  Nice shot.


----------



## ssuriano

I'll be in Anaheim on Monday (11/7) for an interview.  If any DIS'ers want to grab a drink and watch Monday Night Football let me know.


----------



## wdwmickey

Our family Christmas trip to see Mickey has turned into a "mommy & me" Christmas trip.  DH and DD1 are staying home (DD1 is saving her money to go to NYC in February).

Now that it will just be me and DD2 we'll be able to spend as much time as we want taking pictures   So I'm looking for photo scavenger hunt ideas/themes.  Here's what I have so far:

Trees--how many are there?
Wreaths--how many are there?
Santa
Holiday treats
Characters in holiday attire

Anyone have some other ideas for us?  DD is 16 and loves unusual angles or photo ideas.  Thanks so much


----------



## rentayenta

wdwmickey said:


> Our family Christmas trip to see Mickey has turned into a "mommy & me" Christmas trip.  DH and DD1 are staying home (DD1 is saving her money to go to NYC in February).
> 
> Now that it will just be me and DD2 we'll be able to spend as much time as we want taking pictures   So I'm looking for photo scavenger hunt ideas/themes.  Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Trees--how many are there?
> Wreaths--how many are there?
> Santa
> Holiday treats
> Characters in holiday attire
> 
> Anyone have some other ideas for us?  DD is 16 and loves unusual angles or photo ideas.  Thanks so much






I think the hunt is a great idea!  I'm thinking NOS would have some fun ideas with the masks.


----------



## canadadisney

I've tried searching "Disneyland Holiday" on facebook and I can't find the page. What do I need to search for to find this?


----------



## wdwmickey

rentayenta said:


> I think the hunt is a great idea!  I'm thinking NOS would have some fun ideas with the masks.



Ooh, I love that idea   Thanks


----------



## pudinhd

wdwmickey said:


> Our family Christmas trip to see Mickey has turned into a "mommy & me" Christmas trip.  DH and DD1 are staying home (DD1 is saving her money to go to NYC in February).
> 
> Now that it will just be me and DD2 we'll be able to spend as much time as we want taking pictures   So I'm looking for photo scavenger hunt ideas/themes.  Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Trees--how many are there?
> Wreaths--how many are there?
> Santa
> Holiday treats
> Characters in holiday attire
> 
> Anyone have some other ideas for us?  DD is 16 and loves unusual angles or photo ideas.  Thanks so much



I bookmarked this thread a while ago and your post reminded me of it.  Have fun!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2765604


----------



## Sherry E

canadadisney said:


> I've tried searching "Disneyland Holiday" on facebook and I can't find the page. What do I need to search for to find this?



canadadisney -

In this post from 2 pages back, I provided the link to the Facebook page - just click right on it:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43135833&postcount=1714


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmickey said:


> Our family Christmas trip to see Mickey has turned into a "mommy & me" Christmas trip.  DH and DD1 are staying home (DD1 is saving her money to go to NYC in February).
> 
> Now that it will just be me and DD2 we'll be able to spend as much time as we want taking pictures   So I'm looking for photo scavenger hunt ideas/themes.  Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Trees--how many are there?
> Wreaths--how many are there?
> Santa
> Holiday treats
> Characters in holiday attire
> 
> Anyone have some other ideas for us?  DD is 16 and loves unusual angles or photo ideas.  Thanks so much



Cheryl -

So basically, it sounds like you want to join us in Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Santa Quest (those were the names I gave them last year)!!  As you can see in this thread, there are many trees and wreaths.

Last time I heard any numbers or stats, there were 700 trees all around the entire resort, including all the trees in restaurants, shops, shop displays, window displays, Downtown Disney, all of the hotels, all kinds of trees at the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.  Some of them are tiny.  Some of them are huge.  Some of them are decorated and some are bare.  Some are hidden away and some are very obvious.  Remember to find them in places like inside IASWH and in the parade, too!  There are even small, fake "candy" trees on the upper shelves of Marceline's Confectionery and on top of rack displays in World of Disney.

I never heard any stats on the number of wreaths, but there are lots of them.

There are 5 Santas around DLR - one in each park and one at each hotel (but the 3 hotel Santas will most likely not be at their posts in the hotels until Thanksgiving-ish, or right after that).  I had planned to hit all the Santa spots last year and never made it.

As for the masks in New Orleans Square (and there's been a Mask Quest too!), the last time I saw a number for those, I think I read that there are maybe 12 or 14 of them?  It was not any more than 14, I know that.  And at least a couple of them are identical, I believe.  This year I am not sure if all of the masks will be up or if some were left out - with New Orleans Square, you never know what DLR has added in or taken away.  Some of them are along the alleys of NOS, and some are on the periphery of NOS, like facing Royal Street Veranda or Cafe Orleans or whatever.

This year I am doing - along with the usual Tree and Wreath Quests, and Santa Quest - a little something called "Frosty Quest," which is the hunt for all the different snowmen images/figures in DLR, whether they be paintings or actual decorations, or topiaries, or whatever.  So that's another idea for you.


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

pudinhd said:


> I bookmarked this thread a while ago and your post reminded me of it.  Have fun!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2765604



Thanks so much! My momma and I have been looking for this thread, but couldn't find it.



Sherry E said:


> Cheryl -
> 
> So basically, it sounds like you want to join us in Tree Quest, Wreath Quest and Santa Quest (those were the names I gave them last year)!!  As you can see in this thread, there are many trees and wreaths.
> 
> Last time I heard any numbers or stats, there were 700 trees all around the entire resort, including all the trees in restaurants, shops, shop displays, window displays, Downtown Disney, all of the hotels, all kinds of trees at the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.  Some of them are tiny.  Some of them are huge.  Some of them are decorated and some are bare.  Some are hidden away and some are very obvious.  Remember to find them in places like inside IASWH and in the parade, too!  There are even small, fake "candy" trees on the upper shelves of Marceline's Confectionery and on top of rack displays in World of Disney.
> 
> I never heard any stats on the number of wreaths, but there are lots of them.
> 
> There are 5 Santas around DLR - one in each park and one at each hotel (but the 3 hotel Santas will most likely not be at their posts in the hotels until Thanksgiving-ish, or right after that).  I had planned to hit all the Santa spots last year and never made it.
> 
> As for the masks in New Orleans Square (and there's been a Mask Quest too!), the last time I saw a number for those, I think I read that there are maybe 12 or 14 of them?  It was not any more than 14, I know that.  And at least a couple of them are identical, I believe.  This year I am not sure if all of the masks will be up or if some were left out - with New Orleans Square, you never know what DLR has added in or taken away.  Some of them are along the alleys of NOS, and some are on the periphery of NOS, like facing Royal Street Veranda or Cafe Orleans or whatever.
> 
> This year I am doing - along with the usual Tree and Wreath Quests, and Santa Quest - a little something called "Frosty Quest," which is the hunt for all the different snowmen images/figures in DLR, whether they be paintings or actual decorations, or topiaries, or whatever.  So that's another idea for you.



Thanks so much, Sherry! My momma knew you'd have all the answers.


----------



## Sherry E

LisainCalifornia said:


> Sherry,
> I just wanted to tell you how much I enjoy reading your threads and trip reports.  Chock-full of humor, love of Disneyland, and most of all--love for Disneyland at Holiday time!  I don't know that many people in my real life that love Disneyland as much as I do, so I come here to get my fill--and you serve it up so well.
> 
> We are going for Christmas time again this year (December 8-10) and I have been reading through this thread for the last few days.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who contributes to it.
> 
> We will be staying at the Grand Californian this trip.  We had originally booked the Paradise Pier, but with the AP rate of 30% off, we decided to make the switch.  I do love the Grand Californian at Christmas time--it is so old fashioned Christmas, and there is nothing else like it.



*Lisa -*

Thank you so much for the extremely kind words!  I really, really appreciate it - and I am so glad you've joined us here!

I have to agree - I don't know too many people (away from this board/forum) who love DLR as much as I do, let alone during the holidays..or the holidays at DLR.  Everyone has their 'thing' that they love in life, but it is certainly not Disneyland for many people...which is, I guess, a good thing, or else the parks would be filled to capacity all the time and we'd never be able to get in or move around!

I have to agree about the GCH at Christmas time - I could go all year without staying at the GCH (simply because of price) and be perfectly fine staying at the PPH.  I actually prefer the rooms at the PPH over the rooms at the GCH.  

But, I must admit - as much as I like the PPH, I tend to find myself wishing I could stay at the GCH again one of these holiday seasons.  The last time I did a Christmas time GCH stay was 4 years ago - it was the weekend right before the holiday and Christmas was really in the air.  The lobby/hearth was bustling with activity, as lots of people with rosy cheeks came inside to relax and pose by the tree.  

I am not sure why staying at the GCH seems so necessary to me in December, because I still go over to the GCH lobby and enjoy all the seasonal merriment anyway, even when staying at the PPH.  I will still plunk down in a chair and listen to carolers and watch people pose by the tree, with Santa.  For some reason, actually staying onsite at the GCH during the Christmas season felt different and more special to me than staying at the PPH.  I love love love the PPH Christmas tree - it is gorgeous in person.  But the tree in the GCH really helps to set the whole scene because it fits in the context of that setting so well, and because the area surrounding the GCH tree is very welcoming and inviting.


Anyway, you mentioned my TR's or threads being "chock-full of humor."  That made me giggle because yesterday, out of nowhere, I found myself watching - of all things - the Hallmark Channel.  This is a channel I never watch at all - I am way too snarky and cynical for that kind of channel!  Now I love me some hokey Christmas specials (like all the Rankin Bass clay puppet specials of decades ago), but the Hallmark is a bit too sappy for me most of the time.

BUT - yesterday the Hallmark Channel was having a Christmas TV movie marathon (yes, a Christmas movie marathon on November 5th!).  They called it their "Open House."  And I got roped in!!  One movie after another was about some sort of young career woman who didn't like Christmas, and, of course, by the end of the movies they are all in love with Christmas and in love with some new guy.

One movie featured a town called "Mistletoe," and it was a whole year-round Christmas-themed town with Christmas-y names for all the shops, diners and hotels.  Everyone in the town loved Santa and Christmas, and there were gorgeous Christmas lights and decorations everywhere.  

Now...realistically, I know I could not live in a Christmas town like that year-round because I would lose my love of Christmas if I did.  There would be no novelty to it.  But I kept thinking, "Wow!  What an awesome place to go and stay for a Christmas vacation!"  It would be an awesome holiday trip idea, if a town such as Mistletoe existed!

So by the end of this ridiculous Hallmark Channel movie marathon, I was thinking, "What's happened to me?  I am losing my edge!"  I was suddenly all gung ho for the holiday season and in the Christmas spirit!!  And what better way to celebrate that Christmas spirit than at DLR?






_*A new Monday/weekly theme comes tomorrow, everyone - and then we start counting down the season every day with a new mini-theme, until we hit November 14th!  It's almost here!!!*_


----------



## Sherry E

MusicalDisneyDreams said:


> Thanks so much! My momma and I have been looking for this thread, but couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Sherry! My momma knew you'd have all the answers.




You're very welcome!  I certainly don't have all of the answers, but some things I can answer!  I hope the scavenger hunts and Quests are lots of fun for you - and maybe, as you go along with each one, you will be inspired with ideas for more Quests and hunts!!  

I was mainly thinking of the holiday-themes Quests, but, of course, there are tons of ideas for things to scout out around the whole Resort - light fixtures/lamps, signs (shops, restaurants, rides), topiaries, statues, Hidden Mickeys, etc.  Even the trash cans around DLR can be quite interesting!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## LisainCalifornia

Sherry, 
That movie about the town of Mistletoe is called "Farewell Mr. Kringle"--and I love it!  It is pure sappy goodness  I am going to DVR some of those Hallmark channel Christmas shows this year, so I can watch them when I have the time.  

I know you will have a great time at Paradise Pier Hotel. The tree there is super cool.  The colors are very pretty.

This year I feel like I am getting into Christmas early.  My mom died a few years ago right around Christmas time, so the next year (last year) I just sort of went through the motions of the season but was thinking about her a lot.  This year I feel like I have gotten some of my Christmas spirit back (as my  mom would have wanted!)--and I am just going to appreciate all of the lovely parts of the season.

Thanks for your message!  I am excited to be joining in here with everyone.
Lisa


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Our family Christmas trip to see Mickey has turned into a "mommy & me" Christmas trip.  DH and DD1 are staying home (DD1 is saving her money to go to NYC in February).
> 
> Now that it will just be me and DD2 we'll be able to spend as much time as we want taking pictures   So I'm looking for photo scavenger hunt ideas/themes.  Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Trees--how many are there?
> Wreaths--how many are there?
> Santa
> Holiday treats
> Characters in holiday attire
> 
> Anyone have some other ideas for us?  DD is 16 and loves unusual angles or photo ideas.  Thanks so much



Hi, what a fun idea... Megan and I would love to do this too! fun idea Cheryl, getting so excited to see you two!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, during this snowy freezing weekend we've watched, Chistmas Vacation, Elf, and 3 of the Rankin/Bass. Chloe is currently sitting in her candy cane striped American Girl pjs with her light up reindeer Build A Bear. The holiday spirit runneth over in my crib.


----------



## 2prettyprincesses

Does anyone think that you can see the lighting of the castle, fireworks, and WOC possible?? We saw WOC, fireworks and F! all in one night but that was when the dragon was premiring and it was delayed. There's just so much I want to do and we have only 3 days! Plus my girls are dying to see the P&F parade and the memories thing. Ahhh!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

2prettyprincesses said:


> Does anyone think that you can see the lighting of the castle, fireworks, and WOC possible?? We saw WOC, fireworks and F! all in one night but that was when the dragon was premiring and it was delayed. There's just so much I want to do and we have only 3 days! Plus my girls are dying to see the P&F parade and the memories thing. Ahhh!!



I don't think it is possible to see all three shows all in one night. Since WoC starts at 8pm and 9:15pm while the fireworks start at 8:45pm. Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle show which is the lighting of the castle will be before the fireworks and will run two shows before the fireworks. I can't see seeing all three shows in one night. If WoC was starting at 9pm and 10:30pm, it is highly possible to see all three in one night. The best way to see all three is to do them separate night since it is not possible to see all three shows. I would do SB Winter Castle and Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks first since you don't know if DL will cancel the fireworks due to the weather.


----------



## LauraBee

Hello all, this is my first post here ever so I hope I do everything right. I'm visiting Disneyland for Christmastime on December 14th (or possibly the 15th, but we're planning for the 14th right now). It will also be me and my boyfriend's first anniversary so I want everything to be perfectly special. Disneyland is my favorite place in the word, Christmas is my favorite time of all, and my boyfriend is my favorite person so everything is looking good. I know this gets asked a ton around here, but do you have any idea what the crowds will look like on the 14th? Thanks. 

Unfortunately, we are on a pretty strict budget as we are both unemployed full time college students. I want to do some decent dining though while we are there though. No Blue Bayou or anything like that. I'm thinking we will do New Orleans Cafe for lunch (do you need a reservation?) and the Plaza Inn for dinner. Plus tons of snacking all day long, of course.

I'm a little worried that since I've seen a bunch of pictures of Disney at Christmas it won't be as surprising. I haven't ever been at Christmastime so I'm wondering if actually seeing them in person is a whole different experience? I certainly hope so. 

I have a list of things that we are doing for sure because I really want to maximize our one day there. We are going to try pretty much all the rides (it's been done before, haha!) and watching the fireworks and hopefully the parade. Last time we went (during the summer) we watched the parade from the Plaza Inn while eating dinner. That was pretty awesome, I hope to do that again.  We are going to take pictures in front of the tree (and probably everywhere else, I'm a bit of a photo monster) and meet a couple characters. I'm really a sucker for anything sweet and romantic though, does anybody have any ideas of things we can do that are pretty cheap? Drinking is not an option either - we are 19 currently. We don't have a hopper pass either so going to CA is sadly not an option. I really wanted to take a look at the Grand Californian and go to the Phineas and Ferb parade.

We're planning on watching Tangled at his house the night before we leave because we haven't seen it yet to get in the mood. I'm so excited I can barely contain myself. I think we'll have to add Nightmare Before Christmas to our movie marathon though to get completely in the Christmas mood.

Does anybody have any ideas about weather? I'm already planning my outfit - I bought a short sleeved v-neck from Target that has Minnie Mouse in a Santa hat on it that I thought would be perfect to wear. I'm planning on pairing that with some shorts and a pair of tights and bringing a pair of jeans for nighttime just in case. And my Mickey ears, of course. I have a decent tolerance for cold so hopefully I won't freeze. 

Are there any for sure park hours out for December yet? I'm pretty sure I found them but I don't want to be wrong. I just want the park to be open until 12 on the day I go - last time we stayed from like 10 in the morning to 12 at night. It was quite exhausting but I loved every second.

I can't even explain how excited I am for the Haunted Mansion - Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my absolute favorite movies and I can't wait to see it for real. I've always been a total Christmas Town girl so hopefully they show lots of Christmassy scenes. I've tried to avoid looking at pictures of Holiday Haunted Mansion to make it a surprise.

Anyway, I'm honestly just freaking out over how excited I am and I knew nobody would understand it like you all. Sorry if all of this came out as word vomit but I am just so happy that it's only like 38 days away!! Thank you


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi, what a fun idea... Megan and I would love to do this too! fun idea Cheryl, getting so excited to see you two!



Maybe we could put together a special scavenger hunt for the girls while we're together--with a special "prize" depending on how many items they find   What do you think?


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 7 Days Until the*
*Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new Disneyland Resort holiday theme!!

As you know, Ive been showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday season festivities each week, up until the 2011 merriment officially begins on Monday, November 14!!  It is a good way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/14!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

We began with the rustic, down home appeal of Santas Reindeer Round-Up ten weeks ago.  We soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  The next theme was the mysterious, mystical, musical allure of New Orleans Square.  We then caught a glimpse of the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort and their special decorations.  Six weeks ago we celebrated holidays around the world with the children of Its a Small World Holiday.  We followed that up with a visit to the playful, colorful, wacky city of Mickeys Toontown.  We reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  We got a glimpse of some tempting Holiday Treats and Treasures to eat and purchase.  We enjoyed the season, cowboy & critter-style, in Frontierland and Critter Country.  And last week we joined Jack Skellington and the characters of Nightmare Before Christmas for a spooky, Halloween-esque Christmas spectacular in the Haunted Mansion Holiday.

Including todays theme, there are 8 themes to come over the next week: a weekly Monday countdown for 11/7, six mini-themes  one each day, from 11/8-11/13, and then the final weekly theme on Monday, 11/14, which is the starting day of the holiday season.
.   

So, that said. *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE (INCLUDING A BUGS LAND)!!!*​



_*Just across the Esplanade from Disneyland Park you will find a totally different kind of theme park.  For the past decade, Disney California Adventure has been a place to enjoy a sort of overall snapshot experience of the Golden State of California, all in one place.*_

*As everyone knows, the landscape of Disney California Adventure has been evolving and dramatically transforming over the last few yearsand so have the seasonal offerings.  Weve seen quite a few holiday highlights come and go, such as: the red & white-striped CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance to the park; Santas Beach Blast; the bells, candy canes and other garland shapes that hung from the various posts in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area; the majestic Golden Gate Bridge, which glowed in Christmas splendor after dark, etc.  Even the parks Christmas tree has been relocated a couple of times here and there.  *

*The residents of A Bugs Land, however, continue to string their jumbo-sized lights and set out their enormous ornaments for photo ops as soon as November rolls around.*

*We cant really be sure what further additions or subtractions there may be to future Yuletide celebrations in California Adventure, but we know that by the end of 2012 a whole new chapter will have begun - and with that comes more exciting possibilities for different ways to soak in the holiday spirit.
*




*Please feel free to post your holiday photos of California Adventure all this week!!!!! *


































































































































































​


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Maybe we could put together a special scavenger hunt for the girls while we're together--with a special "prize" depending on how many items they find   What do you think?



definately!  I will go look on the DISigns threads to see if anyone has some samples!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice theme today Sherry since we are only a week away till the Holiday season at the DLR. Hope you got to check out Dateline Disneyland today since there were some additional decorations in NOS, but it isn't completely all deck out yet. So we hope that it will be great next week. 

Here are some of my pics of DCA during the Holiday season. There are some old ones that aren't there anymore and some that will be there during the Holiday season.

Former CALIFORNIA Sign















Former Golden Gate Bridge




















PP Christmas Tree where the Red Light Tower is today















Old Hollywood Pictures Backlot Sign with some Wreaths





Hollywood Pictures Backlot with some Holiday decorations before Electronica










PP Christmas Tree 










A Bugs Land with Holiday decorations










Pacific Wharf w/Holiday decorations





Former Mission Tortilla Factory with a Holiday garland


----------



## GrandBob

Ooh, ooh, the CALIFORNIA sign at Christmas - one of my favorite pics.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret & Bob - Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos!  There's going to be a new theme each day this week, so stay tuned!  (But the DCA theme can still go on all week, if people have photos to share.)

Okay, Bret just pointed me in the direction of Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat, which was posted on that site early this morning.  There are lots of pictures of the decorations going up in both DL and DCA (the Pan Pacific-themed entrance of DCA looks great!).


Am I going to be the first one to say it?  Do I dare?

All right...here goes...

*The new Toontown trees are BAD!  Boooooooooo........*

What in the heck is DLR thinking with those Toontown trees?  They look tacky and cheap - and they only draw attention to the fact that they are fake.  The old trees were not only better than these new ones, BUT they were actually good trees!  The old Toontown tree - the main one with the large ornaments - was one of my favorite trees of all the trees in DLR.

What was wrong with the old trees that they had to replace them with these new ones?

I am disappointed.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I have one!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Hi Laura

The hours for the 14th are on the DL site and DL will be open until midnight.  Don't worry about seeing the photos, they provide just a small taste of the real thing.  Clothing wise something warm for the evenings when the sun goes down will be a plan. 

Have a great time.



LauraBee said:


> Hello all, this is my first post here ever so I hope I do everything right. I'm visiting Disneyland for Christmastime on December 14th (or possibly the 15th, but we're planning for the 14th right now). It will also be me and my boyfriend's first anniversary so I want everything to be perfectly special. Disneyland is my favorite place in the word, Christmas is my favorite time of all, and my boyfriend is my favorite person so everything is looking good. I know this gets asked a ton around here, but do you have any idea what the crowds will look like on the 14th.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are on a pretty strict budget as we are both unemployed full time college students. I want to do some decent dining though while we are there though. No Blue Bayou or anything like that. I'm thinking we will do New Orleans Cafe for lunch (do you need a reservation?) and the Plaza Inn for dinner. Plus tons of snacking all day long, of course.
> 
> I'm a little worried that since I've seen a bunch of pictures of Disney at Christmas it won't be as surprising. I haven't ever been at Christmastime so I'm wondering if actually seeing them in person is a whole different experience? I certainly hope so.
> 
> I have a list of things that we are doing for sure because I really want to maximize our one day there. We are going to try pretty much all the rides (it's been done before, haha!) and watching the fireworks and hopefully the parade. Last time we went (during the summer) we watched the parade from the Plaza Inn while eating dinner. That was pretty awesome, I hope to do that again.  We are going to take pictures in front of the tree (and probably everywhere else, I'm a bit of a photo monster) and meet a couple characters. I'm really a sucker for anything sweet and romantic though, does anybody have any ideas of things we can do that are pretty cheap? Drinking is not an option either - we are 19 currently. We don't have a hopper pass either so going to CA is sadly not an option. I really wanted to take a look at the Grand Californian and go to the Phineas and Ferb parade.
> 
> We're planning on watching Tangled at his house the night before we leave because we haven't seen it yet to get in the mood. I'm so excited I can barely contain myself. I think we'll have to add Nightmare Before Christmas to our movie marathon though to get completely in the Christmas mood.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas about weather? I'm already planning my outfit - I bought a short sleeved v-neck from Target that has Minnie Mouse in a Santa hat on it that I thought would be perfect to wear. I'm planning on pairing that with some shorts and a pair of tights and bringing a pair of jeans for nighttime just in case. And my Mickey ears, of course. I have a decent tolerance for cold so hopefully I won't freeze.
> 
> Are there any for sure park hours out for December yet? I'm pretty sure I found them but I don't want to be wrong. I just want the park to be open until 12 on the day I go - last time we stayed from like 10 in the morning to 12 at night. It was quite exhausting but I loved every second.
> 
> I can't even explain how excited I am for the Haunted Mansion - Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my absolute favorite movies and I can't wait to see it for real. I've always been a total Christmas Town girl so hopefully they show lots of Christmassy scenes. I've tried to avoid looking at pictures of Holiday Haunted Mansion to make it a surprise.
> 
> Anyway, I'm honestly just freaking out over how excited I am and I knew nobody would understand it like you all. Sorry if all of this came out as word vomit but I am just so happy that it's only like 38 days away!! Thank you


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Bret & Bob - Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos!  There's going to be a new theme each day this week, so stay tuned!  (But the DCA theme can still go on all week, if people have photos to share.)
> 
> Okay, Bret just pointed me in the direction of Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat, which was posted on that site early this morning.  There are lots of pictures of the decorations going up in both DL and DCA (the Pan Pacific-themed entrance of DCA looks great!).
> 
> 
> Am I going to be the first one to say it?  Do I dare?
> 
> All right...here goes...
> 
> *The new Toontown trees are BAD!  Boooooooooo........*
> 
> What in the heck is DLR thinking with those Toontown trees?  They look tacky and cheap - and they only draw attention to the fact that they are fake.  The old trees were not only better than these new ones, BUT they were actually good trees!  The old Toontown tree - the main one with the large ornaments - was one of my favorite trees of all the trees in DLR.
> 
> What was wrong with the old trees that they had to replace them with these new ones?
> 
> I am disappointed.



Oh no, I was excited...  On a brighter note my first day of Disney now has park hours

Sherry your day of Christmas movies sounds wonderful.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Bret & Bob - Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos!  There's going to be a new theme each day this week, so stay tuned!  (But the DCA theme can still go on all week, if people have photos to share.)
> 
> Okay, Bret just pointed me in the direction of Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat, which was posted on that site early this morning.  There are lots of pictures of the decorations going up in both DL and DCA (the Pan Pacific-themed entrance of DCA looks great!).
> 
> 
> Am I going to be the first one to say it?  Do I dare?
> 
> All right...here goes...
> 
> *The new Toontown trees are BAD!  Boooooooooo........*
> 
> What in the heck is DLR thinking with those Toontown trees?  They look tacky and cheap - and they only draw attention to the fact that they are fake.  The old trees were not only better than these new ones, BUT they were actually good trees!  The old Toontown tree - the main one with the large ornaments - was one of my favorite trees of all the trees in DLR.
> 
> What was wrong with the old trees that they had to replace them with these new ones?
> 
> I am disappointed.



OMG!!! They're so ugly!!!! Give us back OUR trees!!!!!  They had such better detail!! And the snow on the trees but NO snow throughout ToonTown!!!!  And they're so skinny!!! and under decorated!!!  NOPE!!!! Protest!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> OMG!!! They're so ugly!!!! Give us back OUR trees!!!!!  They had such better detail!! And the snow on the trees but NO snow throughout ToonTown!!!!  And they're so skinny!!! and under decorated!!!  NOPE!!!! Protest!!!!!



Yes, exactly!  See what I mean?  I knew that someone else would agree.  What are they thinking at DLR?  What happened to the old Toontown trees?  Where did those trees go?  Did they remove the ornaments and put the trees somewhere else?  The tree that they used to have - with the great big red, yellow, green and blue ornaments - was so cool and colorful.  How could they think these new ones look better?  They don't even look like _good_ fake trees.  They look like plastic trees, which is exactly what they are.

I wonder if, perhaps, the older trees were tampered with by some eager children and DLR decided it was safer to remove them.  I just cannot think of any reason why they would have messed with a good thing, unless they were destroyed!


----------



## Niebz

Sherry E said:


> Yes, exactly!  See what I mean?  I knew that someone else would agree.  What are they thinking at DLR?  What happened to the old Toontown trees?  Where did those trees go?  Did they remove the ornaments and put the trees somewhere else?  The tree that they used to have - with the great big red, yellow, green and blue ornaments - was so cool and colorful.  How could they think these new ones look better?  They don't even look like _good_ fake trees.  They look like plastic trees, which is exactly what they are.
> 
> I wonder if, perhaps, the older trees were tampered with by some eager children and DLR decided it was safer to remove them.  I just cannot think of any reason why they would have messed with a good thing, unless they were destroyed!



I agree!  Granted I've never seen either tree in person but judging by the pictures I've seen the new trees are awful!  Too bad. I was really looking forward to decked out Toontown.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Here are my contributions for DCA, I am soooooo glad this theme came up before I left for my trip! 





















I am getting so excited!  I am all packed and ready to hop on the plane Wednesday morning.  I probably won't be on much tomorrow, but if anyone wants to know any "early" season info, post your questions here and I will try to repond as soon as possible!  Thank you all for your photos and information


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret & Bob - Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos!  There's going to be a new theme each day this week, so stay tuned!  (But the DCA theme can still go on all week, if people have photos to share.)
> 
> Okay, Bret just pointed me in the direction of Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat, which was posted on that site early this morning.  There are lots of pictures of the decorations going up in both DL and DCA (the Pan Pacific-themed entrance of DCA looks great!).
> 
> 
> Am I going to be the first one to say it?  Do I dare?
> 
> All right...here goes...
> 
> *The new Toontown trees are BAD!  Boooooooooo........*
> 
> What in the heck is DLR thinking with those Toontown trees?  They look tacky and cheap - and they only draw attention to the fact that they are fake.  The old trees were not only better than these new ones, BUT they were actually good trees!  The old Toontown tree - the main one with the large ornaments - was one of my favorite trees of all the trees in DLR.
> 
> What was wrong with the old trees that they had to replace them with these new ones?
> 
> I am disappointed.



I said the same thing this morning when I first saw Toontown trees. What is DL thinking of showing cheap trees in Toontown. I don't know why the DLR brought these trees from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK, but they aren't the trees at Toontown that we had in the past.

I am very disappointed. Its almost like they are tuning everything down at DL this year. It is nice for the new BVS entrance decorated for the Holiday season.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DisneyIsMagical said:


> I am getting so excited!  I am all packed and ready to hop on the plane Wednesday morning.  I probably won't be on much tomorrow, but if anyone wants to know any "early" season info, post your questions here and I will try to repond as soon as possible!  Thank you all for your photos and information



I heard that elecTRONica is coming down for Mad T Party.  I'm so hopeing that means all the grid bars are coming down, I never cared for it.  I'd love to see how the Hollywood Backlot area is decorated this year.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Goofy_Mom said:


> I heard that elecTRONica is coming down for Mad T Party.  I'm so hopeing that means all the grid bars are coming down, I never cared for it.  I'd love to see how the Hollywood Backlot area is decorated this year.



I am curious to see if there will be any decorations back there, also.  I made a note to report back to you 

I will probably be checking in on this thread Wednesday night for sure, after we get back to the hotel.


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme and great photos. I have made no bones about DCA not being my favorite park but I really enjoy it during the holidays especially Bug's Land. I have pics to share when I get home.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I would have to agree, those TT trees aren't the greatest...while I have never seen the old trees in person, the photos I have seen I really like the whimsy of them.  The new trees do fit the "cartoony" feel of TT, I do think they look kinda cheap.


----------



## dalstitch45

I love the pictures of the old CALIFORNIA letters with decorations.  I wish they still had the the bridge in front of DCA.  Wish I had gotten to see them both with the decorations.  Oh well, I will just enjoy the ones you guys are posting!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Meeting Mickey in DCA






I will miss seeing the CALIFORNIA Sign and the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## aidensmom31

Is the Golden Gate Bridge gone now?  When did this happen?


----------



## pattyduke34

I found of few from a few years back!  Enjoy!


----------



## skiingfast

aidensmom31 said:


> Is the Golden Gate Bridge gone now?  When did this happen?



Yes it started coming down at the end of Summer.  Are you aware that when you enter DCA you are quickly routed to the right between Soaring and DCA, and come into the park between Soarin and the GCH?  They are redoing the entrance street to DCA.


----------



## skiingfast

"At Disneyland park, the holiday segment of The Magic, The Memories and You! begins Nov. 18, turning the façade of its a small world Holiday into a giant snow globe and an icy winter wonderland, among other surprises. The attraction will even get its own gingerbread treatment. Looks delicious!"

Blog post with a couple preview pictures.


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ou-at-magic-kingdom-park-and-disneyland-park/


----------



## aidensmom31

skiingfast said:


> Yes it started coming down at the end of Summer.  Are you aware that when you enter DCA you are quickly routed to the right between Soaring and DCA, and come into the park between Soarin and the GCH?  They are redoing the entrance street to DCA.




I was there two years ago so I am aware of the layout just wasnt aware that the bridge was gone or the redoing....man I really liked the bridge, got a great pic of my son in front of it two years ago.


----------



## Sherry E

aidensmom31 said:


> I was there two years ago so I am aware of the layout just wasnt aware that the bridge was gone or the redoing....man I really liked the bridge, got a great pic of my son in front of it two years ago.



The actual entry path into California Adventure has been re-routed so the layout is not the same layout at the moment.  A lot has changed in 2 years!  There are walls up everywhere - no Golden Gate Bridge.  No CALIFORNIA letters.  No Sunshine Plaza, or whatever it was called.  When you enter the park you are forced to go right, and then you follow a roundabout, long path (and the CM's yell at everyone to stay to the left along that path), and then you go around to the area that skiingfast is talking about.  It's a very out of the way method to get where you want to go.  We can't just walk in and go straight ahead anymore - for right now, anyway!


Thank you, skiingfast, for posting that link - it looks really cool!


----------



## GrandBob

skiingfast said:


> "At Disneyland park, the holiday segment of The Magic, The Memories and You! begins Nov. 18, turning the façade of its a small world Holiday into a giant snow globe and an icy winter wonderland, among other surprises. The attraction will even get its own gingerbread treatment. Looks delicious!"



Cool!  Can't wait to see it!  That will be our last day in the parks.  But the holiday season is supposed to start 11/14!  They cheated.  Wish this one was showing every day next week.

Thanks for the heads-up, Matt.

-Bob


----------



## KCmike

Awesome Pics everyone!  Here's another main street shot...


----------



## skiingfast

GrandBob said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to see it!  That will be our last day in the parks.  But the holiday season is supposed to start 11/14!  They cheated.  Wish this one was showing every day next week.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, Matt.
> 
> -Bob



I'm glad you can catch it.

I was a little surprised that with most of the Holidays starting on the Friday, the 11th(Fantasy in the Sky's premiere and of course the decorations),  and then full entertainment with A Christmas Fantasy Parade starting the 14th along with the Castle Lightings (4 times a night,5, 5:15, 6:30,7:30) .  Why hold off the special holiday part of MMY for 4 or 7 days while running the regular MMY?  Maybe it's a typo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks for posting the link Matt. 

I will definitely videotape "The Magic, the Memories, and You" on that day during my trip at DL. Very interesting that it will start on Nov. 18th instead of Nov. 14th which is the start up date for the Holiday season at the DLR. Then when I got to WDW next month, I will have to get that too on Cinderella Castle. I am very looking forward to the Holiday versions of "The Magic, the Memories, and You".


----------



## dalstitch45

This thread just keeps getting better and better.  I just bought two more high capacity cards for my camera and camcorder to make sure I can take lots of pictures.  Hurry up December!!!


----------



## LauraBee

areweindisneyyet said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> The hours for the 14th are on the DL site and DL will be open until midnight.  Don't worry about seeing the photos, they provide just a small taste of the real thing.  Clothing wise something warm for the evenings when the sun goes down will be a plan.
> 
> Have a great time.



That's great news! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MommiePrincess

I'm working on reading this whole thread, but I have a quick question.
We will be visiting in mid-December, our first Holiday Trip! We have a DD5, DD2 and a DS 10 months. We are not fond of the cold (really wimpy...especially me)...are all the outside restaurants equipped with heaters and do they use them? We usually go in June and my girls complain about the cold at night then (yes, wimpy family .... we will be dressed warm, but its tough to eat dinner in mittens and huge heavy coats. Places like Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, and the Hungry Bear (is it still called that..sorry ). If not, do people crowd the inside places (like is Breakfast with MInnie only inside or is it outside with heaters?). If they do have outside heaters, do they use them at lunch if it's cold? I've never eaten outside in the winter cold  with little ones and I'm wondering what we're in for. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Well people, it looks like rain for this Friday and Saturday, any locals know what the chance of rain percentage is?


----------



## Kauinohea

MommiePrincess said:


> I'm working on reading this whole thread, but I have a quick question.
> We will be visiting in mid-December, our first Holiday Trip! We have a DD5, DD2 and a DS 10 months. We are not fond of the cold (really wimpy...especially me)...are all the outside restaurants equipped with heaters and do they use them? We usually go in June and my girls complain about the cold at night then (yes, wimpy family .... we will be dressed warm, but its tough to eat dinner in mittens and huge heavy coats. Places like Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, and the Hungry Bear (is it still called that..sorry ). If not, do people crowd the inside places (like is Breakfast with MInnie only inside or is it outside with heaters?). If they do have outside heaters, do they use them at lunch if it's cold? I've never eaten outside in the winter cold  with little ones and I'm wondering what we're in for. Thanks in advance!!



We are a family from warm Hawaii...and very wimpy about the cold as well.  I made reservations for WOC dinner...outside...because I have a very active 4 year old and was worried that he might get restless and disturb others inside.  When I made the reservation, I was told that the outside seating restaurants all have outisde heaters. Hope that helps


----------



## Rainasunshine

Okay okay so I finally decided to post something on this most amazing thread!  (as my DBF says I'm trolling the Disney Christmas magic  but he is a huge Disney nerd too!) It is such a shame that we didnt run accross this thread earlier. All of the pictures and stories are amazing and beautiful. they are making us way more excited then we already are. (not sure if thats a good thing  as soon as we leave we plan a new trip )

We are going to DLR from december 13-17 and we were invited to go to the CM party. is that normal? And does anyone know what to expect from that? We are just a tad curious 

We normally plan our trips for the spring or summer so DL doesnt really change too much during those times. We like to try and find small changes or the over looked aspects of the park. For fear of asking an already asked question is there anything that we must absolutely have to do while there? This is my first Christmas trip and his since he was about four So we are pretty excited.

Forgive me but I am rather new to this I have a non christmas related question so feel free to ignore it but how in the world do you guys get those adorable countdowns and signatures on all of your posts? I can't even figure out how to uploud a picture   
But like I said feel free to ignore this question

You guys are doing an amazing job with this thread! (I now must go back and finish reading it all  )


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Rainasunshine said:


> Okay okay so I finally decided to post something on this most amazing thread!  (as my DBF says I'm trolling the Disney Christmas magic  but he is a huge Disney nerd too!) It is such a shame that we didnt run accross this thread earlier. All of the pictures and stories are amazing and beautiful. they are making us way more excited then we already are. (not sure if thats a good thing  as soon as we leave we plan a new trip )
> 
> We are going to DLR from december 13-17 and we were invited to go to the CM party. is that normal? And does anyone know what to expect from that? We are just a tad curious
> 
> We normally plan our trips for the spring or summer so DL doesnt really change too much during those times. We like to try and find small changes or the over looked aspects of the park. For fear of asking an already asked question is there anything that we must absolutely have to do while there? This is my first Christmas trip and his since he was about four So we are pretty excited.
> 
> Forgive me but I am rather new to this I have a non christmas related question so feel free to ignore it but how in the world do you guys get those adorable countdowns and signatures on all of your posts? I can't even figure out how to uploud a picture
> But like I said feel free to ignore this question
> 
> You guys are doing an amazing job with this thread! (I now must go back and finish reading it all  )



Welcome

I have provided this link to the Disney website with special features of the holiday season.  Each land takes on its personality to celebrate the season as you will see in the photos.  Eateries also provide their own special Christmas treats.  There is also a great summary on the very first page of the thread.  

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/

The easiest way to upload photos is to create a free photobucket account and put your photos onto this, then you copy the IMG link into your post and there it is.  I think you need to have had 10 posts before you are able to do this.

In your user CP there is a spot to click on signatures where you can create your own signature.

Enjoy reading.  There is lots of great information and suggestions the whole way through.  Lots of little treasures of advice.

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## jernysgirl

Hey everyone! I just wanted to pop in and say hi! Things have been CRAZY CRAZY around here the last week or two trying to get stuff done around the house before we leave. But, I just wanted to say that I have been loving all of the new pics and can't wait to see it all, in just 2 DAYS!!!! I am so excited and looking forward to this vacation!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Have a few of CA from last year, bunch more at home somewhere.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 6 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!

*_




*In the spotlight today is the enchanting, glowing, sparkling, icicle-covered icon of the Disneyland Resort Holiday season......


SLEEPING BEAUTY’S WINTER CASTLE!!!*​



*Please feel free to post your holiday photos of Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle today!!!!! *






















































































​



*Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow morning!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Interesting to see that we will be doing a lot of mini theme days since we are only a few days away till the Holiday season.

So here are my pics of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle.




































At night


----------



## dalstitch45

Just booked my Holiday Tour today for December 8.  Yessss!!!  Love the Winter Castle Pictures.  Just have a question.  When they do the Castle Lighting ceremony, do the lights go off completely each time they do it?  Just curious so I can set my camera up if I miss it the first time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

dalstitch45 said:


> Just booked my Holiday Tour today for December 8.  Yessss!!!  Love the Winter Castle Pictures.  Just have a question.  When they do the Castle Lighting ceremony, do the lights go off completely each time they do it?  Just curious so I can set my camera up if I miss it the first time.



The lighting of the castle is before the fireworks. It is like close to about inside one hour until the fireworks start at its schedule time. The lights around MS Hub doesn't go out during the show. Remember that there are two shows before the fireworks, so get that camera set up so you can get both shows.

Here are two shows of SB Winter Castle that I have videotaped before the fireworks. It will also snow during the show so keep an eye for the snow.

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 1st Show, Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 2nd Show


----------



## dalstitch45

Thanks mvf-m11c.  I didn't want to watch too much of it to ruin it for me.  It looks amazing.


----------



## GrandBob

Standard lighted Christmas castle pic:







But I prefer this one of the moon between the nighttime Christmas castle and the Matterhorn







Thanks for keeping this all going, Sherry!  I can't always participate, but I love catching up when I can.

-Bob


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Candy Cane Dates have been announced with some new rules!!

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/11/08/2011-disneyland-candy-cane-dates/

I come in the morning of one of the dates...so I'll miss out & then it does it the day after I leave.....heavy sigh.  Oh well.....maybe next time!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

DizNee Luver said:


> The Candy Cane Dates have been announced with some new rules!!
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/11/08/2011-disneyland-candy-cane-dates/
> 
> I come in the morning of one of the dates...so I'll miss out & then it does it the day after I leave.....heavy sigh.  Oh well.....maybe next time!!



Thanks Laurie 

We have one date while we are there.  They look amazing.


----------



## Dizneydaz

I was there on Saturday night when they were doing the filming. Here's a photo of this year's castle.  Not a great angle but it was the closest I could get with the New Years Rockin' Eve party going on.






And here's one of some of the lights in NOS.






Not the best photos but at least they are something. 


Guess I know where I'll be at 5:30 on the 14th. Watching the premiere of the Christmas Fantasy Parade! There's a particular dancer I can't wait to see.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

My Castle shot


----------



## KCmike

I was late to the last theme....


----------



## rentayenta

No candy cane dates for me unless I add a day to my Hopper and even then there is no guarantee I'll get one.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I can't believe I had never heard of the candy cane tradition. I'm going to miss out as well. Oh well. I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed about the trip as it is anyway....fighting to get a candy cane just doesn't sound fun.


----------



## rentayenta

Because I am not getting candy canes, DS offered to do the Holiday Tour with me.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

We will be there on one of the candy cane dates, but I don't know if I have what it takes to stalk a candy cane.

I looked at the link that Laurie posted and had to to laugh at a comment someone left regarding the new rules of the candy canes:

_Note to self: avoid Disneyland on those mornings. Candy cane fanatics are worse that pin traders, doll collectors combined. Sharing is caring so save me a tiny sliver please._


----------



## MommiePrincess

I'm sure this has been posted many times...but what time do the phones open to schedule the Holiday Tour? And it's not actual counting 30 days, but if I am scheduling for Dec 11,  I call on Nov 11. Right??? Thanks!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> Because I am not getting candy canes, DS offered to do the Holiday Tour with me.



Yeah,  what a good son.


----------



## rentayenta

I believe it's 30 days. I just called about 6:50 MST and booked for Nov 29.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommiePrincess said:


> I'm sure this has been posted many times...but what time do the phones open to schedule the Holiday Tour? And it's not actual counting 30 days, but if I am scheduling for Dec 11,  I call on Nov 11. Right??? Thanks!



That's how I understand it....it's that way for dining ressies, WoC dinners & Fantasmic....so I believe the tour is the same.  I always call right at 8am Pacific Time.

I called yesterday on the 7th for Dec 7th.....seemed to work!!


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> Yeah,  what a good son.





 I am so excited. DS said he wants DH and the girls to go to DCA during the tour so he doesn't miss anything good.


----------



## deesquared

Oooooh!  I'm there on two candy cane days!  
I'll have to try my luck at the turnstiles!


----------



## Circusgirl

Holiday Castle - I can't wait to be there!  Just a little over a week to wait now...


----------



## aidensmom31

All these pics of the castle at christmas are making me very excited.  i cant wait to be there.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

A few questions:

Are the decorations always the same year after year? For example would the castle look different in 2011 than it did in 2010? Just wondering if they mix it up to give a different look.

What about the holiday parades? Are the floats the same year after year?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I❤MICKEY;43194397 said:
			
		

> A few questions:
> 
> Are the decorations always the same year after year? For example would the castle look different in 2011 than it did in 2010? Just wondering if they mix it up to give a different look.
> 
> What about the holiday parades? Are the floats the same year after year?



The DLR uses different decorations around the DLR every year. Some of the Holiday decorations that they use is the same and something new every year. SB Castle use the same decorations with the snow and icicles on the castle. MS is decorated with the Holiday decorations with garlands, wreaths, etc. and of course the big tree at MS Town Square.

The only difference from years past and this year that we have seen on the websites is NOS and Toontown. In NOS back in the old days, it had light canopy over Royal Street which was all bright lights. Last year, DL took away the light canopy and added a neon touch nighttime experience in NOS. Now today, they added a string of light bulbs over Royal Street. But it isn't the same as the past. Toontown this year had some great Christmas trees at City Hall, Mickey and Minnie's house. Now today, they took away the trees thiy year and brought the plastic type Christmas trees from the former Mickey's Toontown Funfair at the MK. It is almost like DL is tuning down the Holiday decorations that they did in the past. We are all hoping that DL will add more decorations until the Holiday season.

The last few years "A Christmas Fantasy" parade floats have been the same over the last few years. The last new addition to the parade was Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore sleds to the parade. Over the years since 1994 when the parade made its debut, they change it over time.


----------



## Sherry E

New daily theme coming in a minute!

Thanks to everyone who shared their lovely DCA photos and Winter Castle photos over the last couple of days.  

Thank you, *Bob*, for the nice comment!  It's fun (but still work!) to keep it going, but I love it!


*Circusgirl (Heather)* - welcome!!  I'm happy to see you here!  I wish you were going to be at DLR when I'm there this year - I'd love to meet you again since we didn't get much of a chance to chat last year.  But it sounds like we will miss each other.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 5 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!*_




*In the spotlight today are the colorful, magnificent and sometimes whimsical staples of the Disneyland Resort Holiday season......



CHRISTMAS TREES (a.k.a. Tree Quest)!!!*​



*Ive taken photos of many, many trees around the parks, in shops, hotels and Downtown Disney.  Today, I am sharing pictures of my favorite trees.

Please feel free to post your photos of the Christmas trees of the Disneyland Resort!!!! *





_*Main Street:*_








*Main Street Window Display:*









*Coke Corner:*









*Santas Reindeer Round-Up:*
















*Golden Horseshoe:*















*The OLD Toontown tree  gone, but not forgotten*









*Mickeys old tree:*








*Its a Small World Holiday:*









*New Orleans Square:*








*Pooh Corner:*








*Disneyland Hotel photo display:*








*Goofys Kitchen:*









*Grand Californian Hotel:*









*White Water Snacks:*









*Paradise Pier:*









*Downtown Disney:*









*World of Disney:*









*Marcelines Confectionery:*
























*California Adventure:*







​






*Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow morning!!*


----------



## duckwife

Awesome Christmas tree pictures! I can't wait to get there tomorrow and start taking pics You have inspired me so much with this thread, THX


----------



## ddwlms

Love the trees.  -also loved the castles.  Thank you Sherry for all of your ideas.  And thank you, everyone, for all the pics!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Oooo...fantastic theme.  I don't think I have any pics to share, but love what has been posted!


----------



## rentayenta

Fabulous Sherry!  I'm going to check Photobucket and see what I haven't posted. I don't know how you keep it all straight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics of the Christmas Trees at the DLR.

MS Town Square Tree





Disney Showcase Store Tree










Coke Corner Tree





Court of Angels Tree 





La Mascarade d'Orleans










Splash Mountain Tree





Pooh Corner Store Tree










Santa's Reindeer Round-Up 





Mickey's Toontown City Hall Tree





Minnie Mouse Tree





Mickey Mouse Tree





World of Disney Store




















Downtown Disney Christmas Tree





Bonanza Outfitters Store Tree





PP Christmas Tree





Plaza Inn Christmas Tree





IASWH Tree


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## Goofy_Mom

I've got trees!!!

The "better" ToonTown tree (with special apperance by my Little Monkey)










Plaza Inn





NOS court (special apperance by my DD and Little Monkey)





IASWH tree










FrountierLand store (can't recall which store)





DTD





I know it's a day late, but I couldn't find it yesturday:  The castle at night


----------



## pattyduke34

I found a couple!  I am at 19 days and counting!  Sooooo excited! 
Loving all the pictures!


----------



## kirstie101

Loving the pictures! Thanks for sharing!

And now for some random qustions..
So Santa Claus can be found in DL at Reindeer Round-Up and in DCA at Paradise Pier, correct? From past experience, what hours on the weekends is he usually there? 

Is there anything special for the Holidays at Princess Fantasy Fair? We were just there in October so if we could skip it that would be nice! 

Christmas Stockings...when we were there in October there was one or two stockings in on the Christmas store on mainstreet. Will I find more in the shops when we are there next month?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I leave in 29 days,  yeah out of the thirties.  I still wont be at Disneyland for 39 days, but hey out of the forties.

Some trees from around the Disney Resort


Santa's Tree at the Disneyland Hotel





Goofy's Tree outside Goofy's Kitchen





Sorry, a bit blurry but Downtown Disney near the DLH





The Disneyland Hotel Lobby





Main Street 





My favourite, I did try to squeeze it in my case:
The Wonder Tower, up close and from a distance.  I loved sitting downstairs and looking at it.


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## Circusgirl

Sherry E said:


> New daily theme coming in a minute!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared their lovely DCA photos and Winter Castle photos over the last couple of days.
> 
> Thank you, *Bob*, for the nice comment!  It's fun (but still work!) to keep it going, but I love it!
> 
> 
> *Circusgirl (Heather)* - welcome!!  I'm happy to see you here!  I wish you were going to be at DLR when I'm there this year - I'd love to meet you again since we didn't get much of a chance to chat last year.  But it sounds like we will miss each other.



Hi Sherry!  I'm sorry we'll miss each other this time.  One of these times I'm sure it will work out!  Thanks for all the fantastic holiday cheer!!!!


----------



## Rainasunshine

Arewedisneyyet

Thank you so much!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

kirstie101 said:


> Loving the pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> And now for some random qustions..
> So Santa Claus can be found in DL at Reindeer Round-Up and in DCA at Paradise Pier, correct? From past experience, what hours on the weekends is he usually there?
> 
> Is there anything special for the Holidays at Princess Fantasy Fair? We were just there in October so if we could skip it that would be nice!
> 
> Christmas Stockings...when we were there in October there was one or two stockings in on the Christmas store on mainstreet. Will I find more in the shops when we are there next month?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I'll answer the questions that I know:

Yes, Santa can be found at DL at the Reindeer Roundup and in DCL (not sure where)  Before Duffy moved in, Santa was in the gazeebo.  I don't know if Santa is going to kick Duffy out for the holiday.  I also hear Santa makes apperances at the GCH.  

At the Roundup, Santa is there continuous throughout the day.  He may leave for a "cookie break" for about 15 minutes or so.

Stocking should be in plentiful supply in the little christmas store on main street.  You may even find a few in other stores throughout the park.

The Princess Fantasy Fair I can't help you.  I don't recall seeing anything overly christmasy there, but things change.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 4 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!*_




*In the spotlight today are these often-overlooked -  but highly festive - rings and garlands representing the themes and/or colors of the areas in which they hang…




HOLIDAY WREATHS (a.k.a. Wreath Quest)!!!*​



*I’ve taken photos of many wreaths around the parks, in shops, hotels and Downtown Disney.  Today, I am sharing pictures of my favorites of the bunch!

Please feel free to post your photos of the holiday wreaths of the Disneyland Resort!!!! *








_*Main Street:*_














_*Vintage Main Street – Circa 1993:*_










_*Carnation Café: *_









_*Frontierland: *_









*Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up:*













































*Toontown:*








*Vintage Toontown – Circa 2001:*









*It’s a Small World Holiday (I am only including a few here, but there are many wreaths lining the path to IASWH):*





























*New Orleans Square (I’m not including the masks because those are masks, not wreaths!):*




















*Disneyland Hotel:*










*Goofy’s Kitchen:*







​






*Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow morning!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another good theme and now here are more pics of Wreaths.


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## KCmike




----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Elk Grove Chris said:


>



Wow Elk Grove Chris!  I love all your pics....but this one of the tree with the fun wheel is extra fantastic!


----------



## larina

Oh I love these. I have a wreath 'thing' anyhow! I can't wait to take my own pics of all the wreaths and garland. I just love this thread. It always get me in the Disney Christmas mood!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 3 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!*_











*In the spotlight today are the furry, friendly and lovable figures we all hope to see….*




*HOLIDAY CHARACTERS!!!*​



*During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, sometimes the characters in the parks will dress in Winter sweaters & scarves or Santa Hats – maybe even reindeer ears.  Sometimes you can find them around Main Street or in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals.  


Today I am posting mostly my vintage holiday character photos, but please feel free to share any holiday character photos you have from any year the Disneyland Resort!!!! *




_* From 1990 – Santa Goofy used to hang out in Frontierland…and on this day it was cold!  
It was only in the 40’s in the daytime and a crisp 30 degrees at night!  Brrrr!:*_



















_*From 1992…*_










_*From 1993 & 1994…*_














































_*See the interesting Christmas tree behind us, in front of the Castle?  This was not the Winter Castle in the old days…: *_













































*From 2001:*
















*From 2007 – Goofy caught me off guard!:*









*From 2009:*











*Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow morning…and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 14th!!*


----------



## ddwlms

ahhhh!! love the pictures.  I'm not sure, but this may be my favorite theme yet.  --I do enjoy the personal touch of actually getting to see the DIS people along with the theme.


----------



## jemilah

love this theme! I have no idea where most of my pics are but I will keep looking! I cant wait to see the characters dressed in their holiday best


----------



## rentayenta

These were from December 2005 though hard to tell in some of them. Clearly they didn't decorate back then like they do now. 


























*I was a good 30 lb heavier here than currently*


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Just read this on he Disney Blogs ...  All I can say is 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/11/holiday-treats-at-the-disneyland-resort/

Mia


----------



## Mexikolla

areweindisneyyet said:


> Just read this on he Disney Blogs ...  All I can say is
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/11/holiday-treats-at-the-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Mia



Thanks for posting!!! The candy cane dates are listed and we will be there for one of them


----------



## Goofy_Mom

if only I was only 30lbs overweight


----------



## Disneyland 1951

New Holiday Phineas & Ferb's Dance Party....

They have changed the P&F Dance party to a holiday theme. 
The theme song has new lyrics, the car has snowflakes, presents, a Christmas tree on the hood, etc. 
There were four (instead of two) Fireside Girls that had new caps and Holiday merit badges.
Two holiday songs were added to the dances. Very Cute....

New Theme Song:
Turning our beds into dual tobagans
Sliding down a Ski Jump Tower
Making a snowman thats riding a rocket
Giving a Yeti a shower........


----------



## Jillchristina

Disneyland 1951 said:


> New Holiday Phineas & Ferb's Dance Party....
> 
> They have changed the P&F Dance party to a holiday theme.
> The theme song has new lyrics, the car has snowflakes, presents, a Christmas tree on the hood, etc.
> There were four (instead of two) Fireside Girls that had new caps and Holiday merit badges.
> Two holiday songs were added to the dances. Very Cute....
> 
> New Theme Song:
> Turning our beds into dual tobagans
> Sliding down a Ski Jump Tower
> Making a snowman thats riding a rocket
> Giving a Yeti a shower........



I can't wait to see this! My 5 year old was just saying this morning, "I hope we get to see Phineas and Ferb when we go to Disneyland."


----------



## rentayenta

Forgive me Sherry but I am posting pics from past themes. I finally had a little time to find and upload.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 2 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!*_









*In the spotlight today are the beautiful, decorative and/or fragrant accents to the season.*




*HOLIDAY FLOWERS & PLANTS*




*During any month at Disneyland Resort  but especially during the Autumn and Winter holidays - you will notice that vibrantly colored flowers and plants are used to pack a powerful seasonal punch.  Disneylands horticulturists and landscape designers work year-round on the proper creative placement and upkeep of these botanical gems, including the topiaries, the parterres, the trees and a few very dramatic flower bedsbut theres no denying that at Christmas time they make the boldest statements.


Today, lets stop and smell the roses and post our photos of holiday flowers and/or plants!!!! *




_*Early Fall Holiday Flowers:*_



















































































_*Late Fall/Winter Holiday Flowers/Plants: *_

































































































​








*Stay tuned for the penultimate countdown theme tomorrow morningand then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 14th!!


And please remember - Monday, 11/14/11 is the day for all the photos you have that didn't make it into previous theme weeks, or any 'favorite' photos you have.  It's only 2 days away!*


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Disneyland 1951 said:


> New Holiday Phineas & Ferb's Dance Party....
> 
> They have changed the P&F Dance party to a holiday theme.
> The theme song has new lyrics, the car has snowflakes, presents, a Christmas tree on the hood, etc.
> There were four (instead of two) Fireside Girls that had new caps and Holiday merit badges.
> Two holiday songs were added to the dances. Very Cute....
> 
> New Theme Song:
> Turning our beds into dual tobagans
> Sliding down a Ski Jump Tower
> Making a snowman thats riding a rocket
> Giving a Yeti a shower........



This is the theme song to their Christmas special. BTW: Target has a P&F Christmas CD.


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like I wasn't completely off the mark with my topiary photo.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Looks like I wasn't completely off the mark with my topiary photo.



Jenny - 

No, you weren't off the mark!  You must have read my mind because, as I was preparing my photos to post with this theme today (way before seeing your post), I came across the daytime topiary photos that I have from IASWH, and I was thinking, "Wow!  These alone are enough of a reason to see IASWH at night - people don't get the full impact of them in the daytime!"  Really, other than just being cool topiaries, in the daytime they are so blah.  But at night, for IASWH, they come alive!

Also - and I apologize for not replying to this days ago but I have had no time other than what it takes to compile the themes - you mentioned watching "Elf."  That's one of my favorite holiday movies, as is "Love Actually" - have you ever seen "Love Actually"?  Great, great movie!

But I will always have a soft spot for the Rankin-Bass stuff, and the Peanuts holiday specials!

Oooh!  And today there is another holiday marathon on the Hallmark channel!


----------



## rentayenta

Love Actually is one of my favorites too! My all-time favorite is the original Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

We really like the Bass-Rakin movies, too.  I think my favorite Christmas movie is White Christmas with Bing Crosby.

I have two favorite CD's that I've uploaded to my Droid playlist:  A Crooner Christmas and A Bayou Brass Christmas

I heard Santa Baby sung by a guy while I was at Barns&Noble the other day.  couldn't place the voice, but instead of "Baby" it was "Buddy" and the part that goes "think of all the fellas that I didn't kiss" fellas was changed to hotties.  Not sure I like the "guy" version.  Santa Baby should be sung by Earth Kitt only


----------



## kmv1217

Hey everyone, Im going to Disneyland alone for my birthday the first weekend of december. What do you suggest I do? Ive never been there alone. I dont want to watch the candle light processional, I am going to see world of color instead. so what do you suggest I do?


----------



## KCmike

Sorry if someone already posted this but I read that they installed new snow machines and they added gingerbread scents to be put out while the snow is falling.  Sounds like a good idea.  Anyone experienced it yet?

Also I watched the prep and landing bit they added to World of Color for Christmas on youtube and it looks horrible.  Sad.

Has anyone also heard the next two movies for Pixar?  One that I already knew was BRAVE which looks very good as a teaser trailer but the other is PLANES (another CARS knockoff looking movie).  Looks like Pixar is putting one good movie out and then one crappy one to keep up with the Disney machine of getting two films out per year.  Not good.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

rentayenta said:


> Love Actually is one of my favorites too! My all-time favorite is the original Miracle on 34th Street.



Me too,  we are going to hit the video store in the holidays to give the children an education.  Two movies I can never go past.


----------



## Sherry E

I wait all year for the kind of weather we are having in SoCal today - gloomy, chilly and drizzly!!!  Most people love SoCal because of its great weather and sunshine - and that's all well and good too (in its proper context), but I love the chill when we get to October-November-December!  

I realized today that I'm the only person I know who actually opens the window when it gets cold and rainy outside...because I want an excuse to bundle up and bust out the hot cocoa (which I did today, while watching the Christmas movie marathon on Hallmark)! 

I am Mr. Snow Miser!!




rentayenta said:


> Love Actually is one of my favorites too! My all-time favorite is the original Miracle on 34th Street.



*Jenny -*

That's a good one, too ("Miracle...").  I also like some of the variations of "A Christmas Carol" or "Scrooge" - not all of them, but some are better than others.  Oh, and of course, I like "It's a Wonderful Life" too.  And "Christmas Vacation" (which I think you mentioned several days ago?) is great as well.

"Love Actually" is not only one of my favorite holiday movies, but just one of my favorite movies in general.  I find that the yearly schedule for "Love Actually" is very odd out here in SoCal.  It used to be that it would only air around Christmas, and usually on one of the movie channels like HBO.  Sometimes it would air around Valentine's Day too.  Then, over time, it was relegated to channels like TNT or TBS (meaning, with annoying commercials), and it began airing at weird times of year like around Halloween (?), or St. Patrick's Day (?) - and once on Thanksgiving (which, I guess, is acceptable).

Now I never know when "Love Actually" is going to air, and on which channel.  Yes, yes, I have the DVD for it, but there's always something extra fun about flipping channels and discovering that one of your favorite movies is on TV - even if you already own it.





Goofy_Mom said:


> We really like the Bass-Rakin movies, too.  I think my favorite Christmas movie is White Christmas with Bing Crosby.
> 
> I have two favorite CD's that I've uploaded to my Droid playlist:  A Crooner Christmas and A Bayou Brass Christmas
> 
> I heard Santa Baby sung by a guy while I was at Barns&Noble the other day.  couldn't place the voice, but instead of "Baby" it was "Buddy" and the part that goes "think of all the fellas that I didn't kiss" fellas was changed to hotties.  Not sure I like the "guy" version.  Santa Baby should be sung by Earth Kitt only



*Kirsten -*

"White Christmas" is great, and Bing Crosby's rendition of that song is iconic.  That's one thing I like about Downtown Disney during the holiday season - as you're walking along past all the shops, the music really sets the tone.  They switch around so that one minute you might be listening to a Bing Crosby Christmas song, or Johnny Mathis...and the next second they are playing Harry Connick Jr. or Aretha Franklin, and then Sheryl Crow or Bruce Springsteen or U2 or some such thing.  They throw in something for everyone in their holiday soundtrack mix!  It's an odd combination of singers and their versions of Christmas classics (both the playful, upbeat variety and the more spiritual songs), but it works well!

And you're right - "Santa Baby" should be sung by a female - it's supposed to be playful and flirty in a way that women do better than men!  I am not a fan of changing the words in a song to fit the gender of the person who is singing it anyway.  I like songs to be sung the way they were meant to be sung - no matter who is doing the singing (male or female)!




kmv1217 said:


> Hey everyone, Im going to Disneyland alone for my birthday the first weekend of december. What do you suggest I do? Ive never been there alone. I dont want to watch the candle light processional, I am going to see world of color instead. so what do you suggest I do?



*kmv1217 *- 

I guess it depends on how much you are comfortable doing by yourself and what you enjoy doing.  For me, I find that as I get older I am actually preferring to spend more alone time, and being solo at DLR for me means a photo-taking extravaganza!!!  

Other folks, however, are not cut out for solo trips.  Are you used to doing things solo?  Is it something you are comfortable with?

I would say to just go ahead and do what you would normally do if you had friends or family with you - like ride the rides.  But also do things that you probably couldn't do much of if you had people with you, like take tons of photos.  Are you interested in the Christmas Fantasy Parade?  




KCmike said:


> Sorry if someone already posted this but I read that they installed new snow machines and they added gingerbread scents to be put out while the snow is falling.  Sounds like a good idea.  Anyone experienced it yet?
> 
> Also I watched the prep and landing bit they added to World of Color for Christmas on youtube and it looks horrible.  Sad.
> 
> Has anyone also heard the next two movies for Pixar?  One that I already knew was BRAVE which looks very good as a teaser trailer but the other is PLANES (another CARS knockoff looking movie).  Looks like Pixar is putting one good movie out and then one crappy one to keep up with the Disney machine of getting two films out per year.  Not good.



*Mike -* 

I don't think anyone else has posted the news about the gingerbread scents in conjunction with the snowfall - thank you so much for telling us!  I am all for that idea!  Bring on the gingerbread aroma!!

I noticed that the snow was very minimal last year - not that it was ever a blizzard to begin with, but there was less snow falling than in previous years (did the economy cause a reduction in snow?).  It was to the point where I could barely see it and I was standing right in the middle of it on Main Street.  So maybe the Disney/TDA folks felt the need to sort of enhance the experience or punch it up a bit with some gingerbread?

I have not yet seen the Prep & Landing World of Color pre-show.  That's too bad that it's horrible.  Isn't there also supposed to be a segment of WoC that is holiday-centric (there are gingerbread men projections and things like that)?

I haven't heard anything about "PLANES," but whether it's a Pixar movie or an all-Disney movie, the title is just about as exciting as, oh, say... "Cars."  Surely someone could have come up with a better title for a movie about planes?




areweindisneyyet said:


> Me too,  we are going to hit the video store in the holidays to give the children an education.  Two movies I can never go past.



*
Mia -*

"You're a "Love Actually" fan as well?


----------



## rentayenta

areweindisneyyet said:


> Me too,  we are going to hit the video store in the holidays to give the children an education.  Two movies I can never go past.





 Mine can't wrap their heads around actually enjoying a movie in black and white. 





KCmike said:


> Sorry if someone already posted this but I read that they installed new snow machines and they added gingerbread scents to be put out while the snow is falling.  Sounds like a good idea.  Anyone experienced it yet?




Olfactory crack? Fabulous! 





Sherry E said:


> *Jenny -*
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I never know when "Love Actually" is going to air, and on which channel.  Yes, yes, I have the DVD for it, but there's always something extra fun about flipping channels and discovering that one of your favorite movies is on TV - even if you already own it.*






Totally. Michael does not understand this about me. At all. It's like winning a teensy tiny lottery every time I accidentally find _The Wizard of Oz_ or _When Harry Met Sally_ even though we own them.  Same with _The Sound of Music._


And now I just put in _Love Actually_.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> I wait all year for the kind of weather we are having in SoCal today - gloomy, chilly and drizzly!!!  Most people love SoCal because of its great weather and sunshine - and that's all well and good too (in its proper context), but I love the chill when we get to October-November-December!
> 
> I realized today that I'm the only person I know who actually opens the window when it gets cold and rainy outside...because I want an excuse to bundle up and bust out the hot cocoa (which I did today, while watching the Christmas movie marathon on Hallmark)!
> 
> I am Mr. Snow Miser!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenny -*
> 
> That's a good one, too ("Miracle...").  I also like some of the variations of "A Christmas Carol" or "Scrooge" - not all of them, but some are better than others.  Oh, and of course, I like "It's a Wonderful Life" too.  And "Christmas Vacation" (which I think you mentioned several days ago?) is great as well.
> 
> "Love Actually" is not only one of my favorite holiday movies, but just one of my favorite movies in general.  I find that the yearly schedule for "Love Actually" is very odd out here in SoCal.  It used to be that it would only air around Christmas, and usually on one of the movie channels like HBO.  Sometimes it would air around Valentine's Day too.  Then, over time, it was relegated to channels like TNT or TBS (meaning, with annoying commercials), and it began airing at weird times of year like around Halloween (?), or St. Patrick's Day (?) - and once on Thanksgiving (which, I guess, is acceptable).
> 
> Now I never know when "Love Actually" is going to air, and on which channel.  Yes, yes, I have the DVD for it, but there's always something extra fun about flipping channels and discovering that one of your favorite movies is on TV - even if you already own it.
> 
> * Hi Sherry, you are having my perfect kind of day, cold and gloomy, the true reason I am coming to the northern hemisphere in winter.  Even here at home I prefer to go to the beach in winter, the colours are just amazing.
> 
> Yes I am a massive Love Actually fan.  I love Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson and Colin Firth and Emma Thompson... in fact the whole cast is extraordinary.
> 
> I love flicking and finding it on TV, it always brings a smile to my face.  The girls only have eight school days left for the year then we have our long summer holidays.  When they finish school we have 16 days til we leave so we are going to have some fun girl time and I shall get them into some of the classics.
> 
> 
> We just don't get Christmas movie marathons except really close to Christmas so I am so looking forward to having a build up to Christmas American style.  I actually watched It's A Wonderful Life for the first time last year, I found it will flicking a couple of nights before Christmas.  It is on the list, with Miracle on 34th Street and Love Actually.  I also think it is time to introduce them to non Christmas favourites such as Ferris Bueller and Dirty Dancing.  Have been checking out the Holiday Store hours in Hawaii as I will do most of my Christmas shopping there.  It is going to be lots of fun. -*
> 
> 
> *
> Mia -*
> 
> "You're a "Love Actually" fan as well?





rentayenta said:


> Mine can't wrap their heads around actually enjoying a movie in black and white.
> 
> 
> Totally. Michael does not understand this about me. At all. It's like winning a teensy tiny lottery every time I accidentally find _The Wizard of Oz_ or _When Harry Met Sally_ even though we own them.  Same with _The Sound of Music._



* Hi Sherry, you are having my perfect kind of day, cold and gloomy, the true reason I am coming to the northern hemisphere in winter.  Even here at home I prefer to go to the beach in winter, the colours are just amazing.

Yes I am a massive Love Actually fan.  I love Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson and Colin Firth and Emma Thompson... in fact the whole cast is extraordinary.  

I love flicking and finding it on TV, it always brings a smile to my face.  The girls only have eight school days left for the year then we have our long summer holidays.  When they finish school we have 16 days til we leave so we are going to have some fun girl time and I shall get them into some of the classics.  


We just don't get Christmas movie marathons except really close to Christmas so I am so looking forward to having a build up to Christmas American style.  I actually watched It's A Wonderful Life for the first time last year, I found it will flicking a couple of nights before Christmas.  It is on the list, with Miracle on 34th Street and Love Actually.  I also think it is time to introduce them to non Christmas favourites such as Ferris Bueller and Dirty Dancing.  Have been checking out the Holiday Store hours in Hawaii as I will do most of my Christmas shopping there.  It is going to be lots of fun. -*

Hi Jenny

My girls laugh when I tell them Big Bird was white when I was little.  I used to love visiting my grandparents because he was yellow there.  My husband does the roll eye thing when my favourites come along again:  Love When Harry Met Sally (might have something to do with my love affair with Harry Connick Jnr) or The Sound of Music.  I also love an Affair to Remember...

He knew what he was getting into....

Mia


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Just checked the park hours and Christmas Eve is up.

It has DL open from 8am to 12 and California Adventure from 10 to 9pm

Last year California Adventure closed at 8pm and DL at 9pm.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I love the gardens at Disneyland at Christmas time.  I love cyclamen and they are everywhere.  Here a some photos from our 2007 trip.  






Outside the Main Street Railway Station




































Can you tell I have a Dumbo fan in the house?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Jenny -
> 
> No, you weren't off the mark!  You must have read my mind because, as I was preparing my photos to post with this theme today (way before seeing your post), I came across the daytime topiary photos that I have from IASWH, and I was thinking, "Wow!  These alone are enough of a reason to see IASWH at night - people don't get the full impact of them in the daytime!"  Really, other than just being cool topiaries, in the daytime they are so blah.  But at night, for IASWH, they come alive!
> 
> Also - and I apologize for not replying to this days ago but I have had no time other than what it takes to compile the themes - you mentioned watching "Elf."  That's one of my favorite holiday movies, as is "Love Actually" - have you ever seen "Love Actually"?  Great, great movie!
> 
> But I will always have a soft spot for the Rankin-Bass stuff, and the Peanuts holiday specials!
> 
> Oooh!  And today there is another holiday marathon on the Hallmark channel!



When I read this Sherry I thought about these photos.  They are not up close but you can see the shapes of the topiary at night in front of It's A Small World.  Your are right.  They take on a whole new light at night time.  Just amazing.


----------



## Sherry E

Mia - 

Thanks for posting your lovely photos!  I am so glad to see that at least one other person has some photos to go with today's theme!  I love colorful flower and plant photos - but it seems like not too many people have them or like to take such photos!





Anyway....I just learned that there is a new giant snowman towards the end of IASWH!  See here:

http://twitter.com/?photo_id=1#!/DLtoday/status/135122890243837952/photo/1


Isn't it interesting that Disneyland seems to be adding a bunch of little touches here and there (the new snowman in IASWH, the little overhead light strands in New Orleans Square, the Prep & Landing bit for World of Color, the gingerbread aroma piped in with the snow on Main Street, the new decorations around DCA, etc.) this year - BUT they have taken out perfectly good trees in Toontown and replaced them with those horrible plastic things (and no one seems to like them, from all the comments I have read)?

It's like they are adding in things in some areas - maybe even more than we have heard about so far, but will learn in the coming weeks - but Toontown paid the price and took a big hit to its decor by losing its great trees.  Very interesting, indeed!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Mia -
> 
> Thanks for posting your lovely photos!  I am so glad to see that at least one other person has some photos to go with today's theme!  I love colorful flower and plant photos - but it seems like not too many people have them or like to take such photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway....I just learned that there is a new giant snowman towards the end of IASWH!  See here:
> 
> http://twitter.com/?photo_id=1#!/DLtoday/status/135122890243837952/photo/1
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting that Disneyland seems to be adding a bunch of little touches here and there (the new snowman in IASWH, the little overhead light strands in New Orleans Square, the Prep & Landing bit for World of Color, the gingerbread aroma piped in with the snow on Main Street, the new decorations around DCA, etc.) this year - BUT they have taken out perfectly good trees in Toontown and replaced them with those horrible plastic things (and no one seems to like them, from all the comments I have read)?
> 
> It's like they are adding in things in some areas - maybe even more than we have heard about so far, but will learn in the coming weeks - but Toontown paid the price and took a big hit to its decor by losing its great trees.  Very interesting, indeed!



I have to agree on the Toontown thing, I was looking through our Toontown photos and I just can't see it being the same.  The smell of gingerbread with the snow is just perfect for me... I am looking forward to my first winter Christmas.  

I love the gardens, it is way to hot for cyclamen and poinsettia here at Christmas time.  I love seeing them planted in mass like this.  

Mia


----------



## pattyduke34

I found a couple...here they are...


----------



## Sherry E

AND...in addition to the report of the new giant snowman in IASWH, there have been new reports hot off the press that there is actual Christmas music playing in California Adventure this year - something that did not happen last year!  In fact, the music is supposedly playing in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Thank you, pattyduke34!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> AND...in addition to the report of the new giant snowman in IASWH, there have been new reports hot off the press that there is actual Christmas music playing in California Adventure this year - something that did not happen last year!  In fact, the music is supposedly playing in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area!





More Christmas tunes to play around in my head.


----------



## kmv1217

Sherry E said:


> *kmv1217 *-
> 
> I guess it depends on how much you are comfortable doing by yourself and what you enjoy doing.  For me, I find that as I get older I am actually preferring to spend more alone time, and being solo at DLR for me means a photo-taking extravaganza!!!
> 
> Other folks, however, are not cut out for solo trips.  Are you used to doing things solo?  Is it something you are comfortable with?
> 
> I would say to just go ahead and do what you would normally do if you had friends or family with you - like ride the rides.  But also do things that you probably couldn't do much of if you had people with you, like take tons of photos.  Are you interested in the Christmas Fantasy Parade?



Ive never done a solo trip before Im 19. I do love taking pictures so that is an idea. I am a major foodie and princess at heart, but the main time Im most worried about it at night.

 I planned on the prefered dining for WOC but then dont know what to do after that. mainstreet with be swamped with the processional and I am at a loss. Any night time suggestions? I am fairly comfortable with being on my own if I have a plan. I tend to plan stuff to the T. 

I am not much of a parade kind of person but I would be interested in seeing that one. I love christmas music and such.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E said:


> AND...in addition to the report of the new giant snowman in IASWH, there have been new reports hot off the press that there is actual Christmas music playing in California Adventure this year - something that did not happen last year!  In fact, the music is supposedly playing in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area!



There is indeed christmas music playing in DCA. I swung around the street to judy garland with my little dd just this morning


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Sherry
I just wanted to say thank you for maintaining the Superthread! And for adding the theme of the day. You make the countdown so much more fun!
I wish I knew how to post photos because I have scrapbooks full of themed photos!
We are there Thurs-Sun of this week and we had a lot going on this year and really cant wait for this trip.
As for the flipping through the telly and finding a fav mine would be "Blast From The Past". holiday movie would be Bill Murrys "Scrooged" (first movie date with DH 22 years ago!) and Rankin/Bass would be "Santa Clause Is Coming To Town".
Again, thank you so much for maintaining your Superthreads!
Rita


----------



## BelleBway

areweindisneyyet said:


> Just checked the park hours and Christmas Eve is up.
> 
> It has DL open from 8am to 12 and California Adventure from 10 to 9pm
> 
> Last year California Adventure closed at 8pm and DL at 9pm.



I was wondering if the fact that the park is open late would mean that the characters won't be on Main Street in their pajamas when the park closes... anyone know?  I missed that last year... and since sheer random chance gave me to chance to be back in Disneyland this Christmas (woo hoo!), I was hoping to see it this year.  

I'm kinda disappointed because late hours means more crowds (Christmas eve last year wasn't bad at all, at least not compared to what I expected)  OTOH, it means another chance to see Fantasmic!  I'm a bit obsessed with Fantasmic...


----------



## areweindisneyyet

BelleBway said:


> I was wondering if the fact that the park is open late would mean that the characters won't be on Main Street in their pajamas when the park closes... anyone know?  I missed that last year... and since sheer random chance gave me to chance to be back in Disneyland this Christmas (woo hoo!), I was hoping to see it this year.
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed because late hours means more crowds (Christmas eve last year wasn't bad at all, at least not compared to what I expected)  OTOH, it means another chance to see Fantasmic!  I'm a bit obsessed with Fantasmic...



I was wondering about this too...

We were hoping to catch it as well.  It does sound great.


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Sherry
> I just wanted to say thank you for maintaining the Superthread! And for adding the theme of the day. You make the countdown so much more fun!
> I wish I knew how to post photos because I have scrapbooks full of themed photos!
> We are there Thurs-Sun of this week and we had a lot going on this year and really cant wait for this trip.
> As for the flipping through the telly and finding a fav mine would be "Blast From The Past". holiday movie would be Bill Murrys "Scrooged" (first movie date with DH 22 years ago!) and Rankin/Bass would be "Santa Clause Is Coming To Town".
> Again, thank you so much for maintaining your Superthreads!
> Rita



Thank you for the kind words, Rita!  I really appreciate it!  I invested a lot of time in both this thread and in the Halloween thread as well, and had planned to start doing themes and countdowns and things for Halloween, but somewhere along the line I think everyone in the Halloween thread forgot I existed (or that I had organized and put together the thread in the first place!), and I got discouraged.  

In this Christmas thread, however, everyone still seems to be tuned in and remembers that I'm here!  I had a whole lot of photos and wanted to do something fun with them, so I began the themes back at the end of August, but I was only doing them once per week.  Starting this past Monday (6 days ago), I launched the daily countdown as we lead up to the official season start date tomorrow.  

Truthfully, after tomorrow I don't know what I am going to do with myself on Mondays!  I had lots of fun coming up with the themes and sharing photos to set the themes each week...but, alas, the themes must come to an end for the time being.  Now that the season is starting we can only hope that lots of folks will begin to post new photos.

However, I DO plan on doing countdown theme weeks here again next year - at around the same time (late August-ish).  (And I am doing them in the Halloween thread whether they recognize that I'm there or not!)  I assume that many of the fine people on this thread now have lots of ideas of things to see and photograph while on their DLR holiday trips (that they may not have known about before), and this will mean that many more people can contribute many more photos for the 2012 theme weeks!!  We've had some wonderful contributions from some amazing DIS'ers throughout this whole thread (even before Theme Week!), and people really came through for the themes.

I am a sucker for all things Rankin-Bass, and of course I love "Santa Claus is Coming to Town."  I love "Year Without a Santa Claus."  I love "Rudolph" and "Frosty" and even things like "Little Drummer Boy"!!  I love "Rudolph's Shiny New Year"!!!  And...I love their Easter specials as well!!


----------



## Sherry E

New theme coming up in a minute...


----------



## Sherry E

_*Time for the Daily Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 1 Day Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!*_









*In the spotlight today are the fun, goofy, silly, wacky and lovely.*




*HOLIDAY PHOTOPASS PICTURES!!!!*






*Whether youve stood by the giant Christmas tree on Main Street, held Tinkerbell in your hand, smiled in front of the glowing nighttime Winter Castle, gasped in shock at Stitch popping up out of the ground, or sat on Santas lap, chances are you may have posed for a PhotoPass holiday photo or two in the past.  

Please feel free to post those holiday PhotoPass pictures!!!! *













































































































































































​








*Stay tuned for the FINAL theme tomorrow morningand then we will wrap up our holiday season countdowns until next year!!*


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here's a few










My favorite "Santa"



















So bummed I can't be there for the premiere of Christmas Fantasy Parade.   My DD has a tournament game in softball at 7 so there's no way we can make the 5:30 parade. And she has one on Tuesday as well.   The bummer is that my nephew is in it again this year and we always try to make the premiere of his appearances.  At least my DSis will be there. Guess we'll just have to go on Friday (with all the other people) and see it then.


----------



## rentayenta

Love the Photopass pics. I don't have any to cintribute but will for sure after the trip.


----------



## pattyduke34

I have a few!  Here they are...


----------



## hellotoyou

WONDERFUL PHOTOS ... thank you both ... it certainly makes our waiting time more exciting!!


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s time for the FINAL Countdown Theme Week of 2011!!!*_



*
The Holiday Season Begins TODAY 
at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Since late August, I have created themes to help us count down to the DLR holidays' official start date and build excitement for it, as well as showcase areas or details (in photos) that might otherwise be overlooked.  I have covered a wide range of highlights of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, writing up intros, struggling with a PC that crashed, fighting with Photobucket and sharing my photos to set the stage for each theme.  I was dedicated to it! 

Thankfully, this is an idea that caught on with the thread followers and many of them been kind enough to share their wonderful photos as well!  The number of both views and posts in this thread has increased tremendously.  Plus, we’ve been joined by many new people along the way.

Hopefully I have given everyone some ideas of the extra special little things to look out for (and take photos of!) as you are strolling around Disneyland Resort during the magical holiday season.

Thank you to everyone who has participated and/or followed along for the last 11 weeks (covering 17 themes prior to today).  I hope you’ll stick with us as we begin to see photos and learn information about the new 2011 holiday season…and there WILL be theme weeks in 2012, so keep those photos handy!!!*_









*In the spotlight today are the photos you didn’t get to post in previous theme weeks, OR, even if you have already posted them, your absolute favorite photos of the bunch, whether they are family Disneyland photos, vintage photos, scenic/landscape photos, PhotoPass – whatever they are…if it’s your favorite and it’s your own personal photo (not belonging to someone else), share it with us!  It is, quite simply, a….*




*HOLIDAY BONANZA!!!*








* 
Please feel free to share any Disneyland Resort holiday PhotoPass pictures you have!!!! *






*Favorite Main Street photos:*
















*Favorite Toontown photo:*










*Favorite Grand Californian Hotel photos:*
















*Favorite Paradise Pier Hotel photos:*

















_*
Favorite Disneyland Hotel photos:*_

















*Favorite Reindeer Round-Up Photo:*










*My favorite PhotoPass pictures:*


















*Vintage Photos:*

(*From 1972* – as you can see, I was introduced to the idea of Disney + Christmas = magic very early on in my life, 
and these two subjects have been my favorite things ever since!!)









*(From 1990):*








*(1992):*






















*(1993/1994):*
























*(2000 – Look at the crazy coloring on IASWH!):*
















​








*Again, thank you…and let the holidays BEGIN!!  I'll see you back here next year for Theme Week 2012!!*


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Sherry, 
         Just wanted to say thank you for the wonderful thread that has provided me with tons of info and awesome pictures to keep me excited for my upcoming trip!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry,    for making the countdown to the holiday such a pleasure. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's reports and photos. This has been by far one of the best threads I've participated in throughout my 15,000+ posts.


----------



## mommy2mrb

thank you for putting this all together!

can't wait to start seeing photos of this year!  we are 1 month and 2 days out until our Magical Mickey Christmas Trip!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

It's offical!!!! I spoke with one of Santa's consultants.  The kids and I are definitley getting AP's for Christmas this year(our 1st ones)!!!  Before it was a "maybe" and then a "most likely", now it's a sure thing!!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have said it before, I shall say it again.

Thank you Sherry for giving all us Disney Christmas lovers a great place to share our addiction.  The countdown has been amazing.  I cannot believe that Christmas season 2011 is finally here.... and I'm going...

You put so much time and effort in and is appreciated.

2011 Photos - I can't wait and I promise to make DH take lots

Mia


----------



## Arizona Rita

Sherry, just wanted to once again say a big THANK YOU!! for putting and the HAlloween thread together. They have been wonderful!
My goal is to learn how to post photos so that I can participate next year!
I will continue to look for your posts throughout the year.
Happy Holidays!
Rita


----------



## larina

Yes Sherry, thank you thank you thank you. Thanks for getting my family in the mood and making us smile each week, and then each day. I'll miss it!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Arizona Rita said:


> Sherry, just wanted to once again say a big THANK YOU!! for putting and the HAlloween thread together. They have been wonderful!
> My goal is to learn how to post photos so that I can participate next year!
> I will continue to look for your posts throughout the year.
> Happy Holidays!
> Rita



Hi Rita

You can open a photobucket account from photobucket.com and upload photos that you would like to post into this account.

In photobucket, they attach links to each of your photos.  To put the photo into disboards you copy the IMG link and then paste it into your reply on the disboards and once you post your reply the photo will appear.  It is easiest to do it with two windows open, one with photobucket and one with the disboards.

Hope this helps.  If you preview your post the photo should appear, if not you may not have copied the whole link.

Mia


----------



## wdwmickey

Sherry--thank you, thank you for this wonderful thread!!!  I've been re-living my Disneyland memories through your photos   Can't wait to go for Christmas this year


----------



## Marlea98

As a soon-to-be first timer to Disney I have enjoyed getting into the spirit of it all through this thread.

Thank you to everyone for sharing your words and pictures.

We leave in just over 2 weeks from Australia and will also get to have our first Disney cruise and mine and our kids' first white Christmas (hubby has been there, done that...).    

The overlays on the photos - do they come with photo pass or do you put them on yourself at home?  I love them!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Marlea98 said:


> As a soon-to-be first timer to Disney I have enjoyed getting into the spirit of it all through this thread.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for sharing your words and pictures.
> 
> We leave in just over 2 weeks from Australia and will also get to have our first Disney cruise and mine and our kids' first white Christmas (hubby has been there, done that...).
> 
> The overlays on the photos - do they come with photo pass or do you put them on yourself at home?  I love them!



Yes to both

See, when you get home and look at your photopass collection online, there will be options for signatures, borders, and other little add ons.  When you purchase the CD you get the orginal plus any others that you embelished, making it very easy to double (sometimes triple) the number of pictures loaded onto your CD.


----------



## pattyduke34

Sherry, Many thanks for all the hard work you put into this thread...All the info here and pics have been so very helpful in palnning my trip!!
I am so very excited to see people start posting pictures of their trips!


----------



## Rainasunshine

Sherry! Thank you so much for this beautiful thread. It was such a joy looking through all the pictures and stories!  it has helped the wait! Keep up the good work! 

~Raina


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

You just make me sooo excited each year!!  THANKS!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Sherry, thanks for this great thread. somehow in the last week, I fell off the face of the DIS earth. Something to do with report cards being due, plus a major cold. Anyway, here are some of my favorite photos.




this one is real snow in SoCal. the view from our hotel in Buena Park.





And I love the decorations on Storybook Land. There's something magical about miniature wreaths and trees. sorry if they're hard to see. They ARE tiny.


----------



## tksbaskets

First thank you to Sherry and everyone who posts to this great thread.  Of the many I follow this is the one that makes me smile the biggest and brightest as it is the happiest time of the year in the most magical of places!!

Who doesn't like to be greeted with this at 6:30 am??





Or beg your teens and hubby to stop for ONE quick pic before the castle is stormed by 'people'?





I ask who can appoach this scene and not smile at the delightful melding of two great holidays into one scary ride?





Try not to smile while watching scenes like this unfold on Mainstreet!




(the horse alone makes me smile)

Don't forget to look up!





Now I'm about to make some people drool or try to chomp the screen:





You won't see this guy home in Michigan:





Grab a cocoa and spend some time with me at the Grand Californian.  We'll get to sing along too!





And I'm ending with my favorite picture from our December 2009 trip:





Can't wait to be able to compare the crowds the week between Christmas and New Years with our trip this year which will be 12/31 to 1/6.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Great photo's Sherry, wish I had some to share.

Jack


----------



## bondgirl007

Good morning everyone  Can anyone confim that Gary Sinise I the narrator for The Candlelight Processional?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of the Holiday decorations TK. It was nice to see another pic of NOS with the light canopy in your pictures. 

Can't wait to be back at DL during the Holiday season in a few days.


----------



## kailuagirl

Has anyone heard about the cookie decorating this year?  Is it available anywhere?  I'd love for my DD4 to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## DizMe

Me and my sis a couple of years ago in DTD






With Santa at Reindeer Roundup


----------



## pattyduke34

I found a few more!  

Having fun!





Minnie and the girls





NOS









The wonderful Band!


----------



## blackjackdelta

DizMe said:


> Me and my sis a couple of years ago in DTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Santa at Reindeer Roundup


 
Thanks for the photo'd, Santa looks a bit stoned.

Jack


----------



## DizMe

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for the photo'd, Santa looks a bit stoned.
> 
> Jack



  That's exactly what we said!!  Maybe Santa got a little bit of pixie dust up his nose


----------



## larina

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for the photo'd, Santa looks a bit stoned.
> Jack






DizMe said:


> That's exactly what we said!!  Maybe Santa got a little bit of pixie dust up his nose


----------



## hockey101

EDIT: wrong thread


----------



## KCmike

bondgirl007 said:


> Good morning everyone  Can anyone confim that Gary Sinise I the narrator for The Candlelight Processional?



I just read that same celebrity on another website. Looks like it might be true.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## areweindisneyyet

I am so looking forward to getting to Disney to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## nicolispicoli

We just got home last night and had a blast!! It was our first time during Holidaytime and it was so beautiful! We stayed at DLH and although we missed decor there (it being so early in the season), the park was enough to keep us satisfied. 

Just wanted to say THANK YOU to all the people on this thread for all the amazing info I have read and ended up using over the last two months. Especially to Sherry, you have helped SO SO SO much, way more than you know! 

This time we got annual passes, so we'll be back soon, but we'll miss the holiday magic. 

Best part, the Holiday Tour with front row seats, I was even more excited than my 4-year-old nephew


----------



## areweindisneyyet

nicolispicoli said:


> We just got home last night and had a blast!! It was our first time during Holidaytime and it was so beautiful! We stayed at DLH and although we missed decor there (it being so early in the season), the park was enough to keep us satisfied.
> 
> Just wanted to say THANK YOU to all the people on this thread for all the amazing info I have read and ended up using over the last two months. Especially to Sherry, you have helped SO SO SO much, way more than you know!
> 
> This time we got annual passes, so we'll be back soon, but we'll miss the holiday magic.
> 
> Best part, the Holiday Tour with front row seats, I was even more excited than my 4-year-old nephew



NicoliSpicoli

I am so glad you had a wonderful time and that the holiday tour was such a hit.  Glad you go to enjoy a little of the holiday magic.  

Mia


----------



## nicolispicoli

areweindisneyyet said:


> NicoliSpicoli
> 
> I am so glad you had a wonderful time and that the holiday tour was such a hit.  Glad you go to enjoy a little of the holiday magic.
> 
> Mia



We did the holiday tour and fantasmic premium viewing, but I was pretty skeptical about paying so much. I have to say it was SO worth it! We had never been during the holidays and never seen Fantasmic, so it was such a treat to experience both like that for the first time. 

My 4-year-old nephew was a "bit" of a handful this time around, especially during the tour, but it still wasn't a bad experience. He was way too antsy during the tour, but when it came to IASW and treat/parade time, he calmed down, thank God!


----------



## kirstie101

nicolispicoli said:


> My 4-year-old nephew was a "bit" of a handful this time around, especially during the tour, but it still wasn't a bad experience. He was way too antsy during the tour, but when it came to IASW and treat/parade time, he calmed down, thank God!



Can you tell me more about the tour and your experience with a 4 year old? DD is almost 5 and we'll be taking her so I want to be prepared! Also, how do you like the tour? And is there a holiday tour pin this time? If so, what does it look like? 
Also, did you see the fireworks and if you did, where did you wait and for how long? 

Thank yoU!


----------



## nicolispicoli

kirstie101 said:


> Can you tell me more about the tour and your experience with a 4 year old? DD is almost 5 and we'll be taking her so I want to be prepared! Also, how do you like the tour? And is there a holiday tour pin this time? If so, what does it look like?
> Also, did you see the fireworks and if you did, where did you wait and for how long?
> 
> Thank yoU!



He is four and a half and sometimes a handful in general. If you're child is mild mannered, then she'll be fine. He did okay at first and liked listening to Christmas music on the headphones. About an hour in, he was over it and we skipped the stroller because we didn't want to be holding the group back with the train ride, etc. Him and my DD7months were the only children in our group. The other group had 3 children, it would have been nice to be with them and not worry so much about him being antsy. He didn't want to ride Haunted Mansion, but once we got to IASW and the parade/treats, he loved it. In his defense, we dragged him around that day with no nap before the tour because of the timing. It was also day 4 of a 5 day trip to DLR. He was pretty much over everything at that point...lol! 

I liked the tour, there were quite a few interesting facts. Our guide was Nathaniel and he was adorable and chipper, as they all are  

There was a holiday tour pin and it was adorable, I will try to post a picture later today. It was one of those toy soldiers and the pin had dangling legs for the soldier. Super cute! 

As far as fireworks go, we watched them from the hotel room that day since it was about 2 hours after the parade for them and our kids were toast. Friday we watched them from Plaza Inn's upper patio, I always like watching them from there and feel like you get a decent view, although a little skewed. Saturday, I think they were cancelled due to the rain, we were hotel bound most of that day to pouring rain, but we didn't see any happening from the window even in the breaks of rain. Sunday we watched from our premium seats for Fantasmic. All we were great views and we were near snow each time, but we never watched from directly down main street. We got the best castle view from Main Street, but I really loved watching them from ROA.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Just checking in...finally got all of our reservations set for the trip.  We will be there 11/28 to 12/4.  Based on info from the fine folks in this thread we're going to try the Holiday tour, reserved Fantasmic seating and a WoC dinner.  We always have to eat at Blue Bayou and Steakhouse 55 so those are set as well.  Thanks for the great information, opinions and pictures everyone!


----------



## jacs1234

I just can't believe that the Christmas season is here already and we're already hearing about peoples Holiday trips.  

I have to admit that I'm a tiny bit sad about it too.  The build up is soooooooooooo much fun and before I blink my trip will be over.


----------



## canadadisney

jacs1234 said:


> I just can't believe that the Christmas season is here already and we're already hearing about peoples Holiday trips.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm a tiny bit sad about it too.  The build up is soooooooooooo much fun and before I blink my trip will be over.



I can really relate. I alwats get a bit sad about a week before our trip because I know the excitement and hype will all be over. I really feel like planning is half the fun! Have fun on your trip.


----------



## hellotoyou

nicolispicoli ... thank you for your Holiday Tour review ... we can't wait for ours!!


----------



## larina

Your holiday sounds lovely, makes me look forward to ours that much more. Christmas at Disneyland, it is almost too much to believe!


----------



## kirstie101

Thank you for yoru review! Having a daughter so close in age to your nephew this really gives me a good idea how she'll do! Thanks!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Booked our Holiday Tour today for 12/17 3pm!!!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

kirstie101 said:


> Thank you for yoru review! Having a daughter so close in age to your nephew this really gives me a good idea how she'll do! Thanks!




You're welcome! Have fun!


----------



## MrsPinup

The Disneyland ads up here in NorCal are making me antsy for our trip!  I dislike IASM, but love the lights on it!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

MrsPinup said:


> The Disneyland ads up here in NorCal are making me antsy for our trip!  I dislike IASM, but love the lights on it!



It is great at Christmastime,  Christmas carols are played along with that other catchy tune.  We were lucky to ime it that we went in to the ride in daylight and out in the dark. Just magic.


----------



## nicolispicoli

areweindisneyyet said:


> It is great at Christmastime,  Christmas carols are played along with that other catchy tune.  We were lucky to ime it that we went in to the ride in daylight and out in the dark. Just magic.



Agreed, normally it drives me nuts, but with the christmas carols mixed in and all the beautiful lights inside, I loved it. This last trip I took my dd 7 months and she LOVED that ride, wouldn't stop jumping around and staring!


----------



## kirstie101

nicolispicoli said:


> Agreed, normally it drives me nuts, but with the christmas carols mixed in and all the beautiful lights inside, I loved it. This last trip I took my dd 7 months and she LOVED that ride, wouldn't stop jumping around and staring!



I've never seen the Christmas version and since I normally like it anyway, I can't wait to see it all dressed up!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Going tomorrow for a quick visit to see nephew in 2:30 parade. Can't stay long, have to get home for DD's 6 p.m. softball party.

I'm sure I will take some pix, so I will report back here on them.

(don't hate me because we live so close to DLR!)


----------



## dwheatl

MrsPinup said:


> The Disneyland ads up here in NorCal are making me antsy for our trip!  I dislike IASM, but love the lights on it!



I drive by an ad with the holiday castle on my way to work every morning. Makes the commute a little sweeter.


----------



## rentayenta

IASW is one of my alltime favorite rides. Even during the regular season.


----------



## larina

dwheatl said:


> I drive by an ad with the holiday castle on my way to work every morning. Makes the commute a little sweeter.



We have several of those signs near me and my family all gets so excited every time we see one!


----------



## KCmike

Last Year


----------



## MrsPinup

areweindisneyyet said:


> It is great at Christmastime,  Christmas carols are played along with that other catchy tune.  We were lucky to ime it that we went in to the ride in daylight and out in the dark. Just magic.



DH and I enjoyed Christmastime at DLR in 2008 after he returned from his deployment in Iraq.  It was a special trip, for sure, but I cannot wait for my youngest son to see it all lit up for the holidays!  It's too bad my older son doesn't enjoy DL as much as the younger one.


----------



## perlster




----------



## pattyduke34

Loving the pictures!1  10 days and counting for me!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

perlster said:


>




Love the photos, thanks for sharing.




pattyduke34 said:


> Loving the pictures!1  10 days and counting for me!



Oh Pattyduke oh are getting so close, have the most wonderful time.

Mia


----------



## pattyduke34

Thank you Mia!  I am very excited and when I get back I hope to post lots of pics and give brief update on the park....


----------



## CaliGrrl

Any special merchandise this year?  Did they make Mickey Snowman lanterns like the Mickey Ghost lanterns from Halloween?


----------



## jernysgirl

Hey everyone!!!!  We just got back last night and had a blast! I took tons of pics, but haven't gone through anything yet (haven't even unpacked all of the dirty laundry yet! ) . 

Had tons of fun as usual, the park was beautiful. As soon as I get through everything I will start posting pics.  And I can try to answer any questions. Can't wait to catch up with this thread.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

DL Tree during the day





DL Tree up close and personal





DL Tree at night, all lit up!





CA Tree





2011 Sleeping Beauty's Castle





New CA Entrance at night





More coming soon


----------



## kmv1217

mommy2mrb said:


> Booked our Holiday Tour today for 12/17 3pm!!!!



That is my birthday!!! haha. Have fun!


----------



## summer0407

Thanks so much for the pics DisneyIsMagical they are great!!


----------



## rentayenta

Great pics! 

I miss the old California letters though.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

loving the new pics keep 'em comin'


----------



## Sherry E

Helloooooooo, everyone!  I have not been on this thread since Monday (the final theme day for 2011).  It feels like an eternity!

First of all, thank you to all of you who offered kind words of appreciation to me for this thread and my efforts in it (and you all know who you are!)...it means a lot to me, more than you know.  I am happy to know that a little thread like this has not only helped some people plan their trips or find different things to enjoy about the holidays at DLR, but also brought smiles to others' faces and helped us all to enjoy the holiday spirit a bit.  Again, thank you very, very much.  

Now, let's all gather round for a big ol' group hug!


I am so excited to read all the wonderful new reports, holiday tour recaps and see new photos from Holiday Season 2011 at DLR!!!  It's hard to believe it's already happening now!  Thank you to everyone who is providing us with this vital hot-off-the-press information!  (P.S. - I still think that 'new' Toontown tree is terrible.)

I must admit, the first thing that popped into my mind when I read that Gary Sinise was going to be the narrator for the Candlelight Processional on 12/3 & 12/4 was....

"LIEUTENANT DAN!!!!"  (I'm a big _Forrest Gump_ fan.)  I love Gary Sinise and think he is a wonderful actor, so that sweetens the deal for me to invest some time in seeing the CP on 12/4!  The only thing I might have preferred hearing was "Bradley Cooper is narrating the CP..." (and that ain't because of his acting chops).  


I am now in the full throes of trying to hastily throw together my DLR holiday trip (which commences in - gasp - 15 days!!!  How did that happen?), with the expected chaos and madness ensuing, details being changed, plans being refined, people being added and subtracted, people disagreeing on the plans, people getting sick, dollar signs adding up...you get the idea.

Oh - and, I should point out that I won - and subsequently LOST - 4 Park Hoppers for DLR in the course of a few minutes.  I entered a daily contest.  Within 3 minutes of entering online, the TV station holding the contest called me to tell me that I won the Hoppers....while I was in the bathroom!  They won't leave voice mail messages, of course, and they didn't send out e-mails.  Basically, you had to be available when they called the first time or else you forfeited your winnings.  Since I missed the call, I LOST the 4 Hoppers.  I have never won anything, and when I finally won, I lost at the same time.  I was planning to give those Hoppers to my out of state friends who are headed this way in 2 weeks, to help them save a bit of money.  No such luck.

Anyway, the Hallmark Channel is running another holiday movie marathon today, and I have been playing Christmas songs in short bits here and there, as well as bringing out little decorations, slowly but surely.  I am getting myself in the holiday spirit so I will be chomping at the bit by the time 12/4 rolls around.

Keep all the updates and reports and photos rolling in!!!  Has anyone noticed anything new this year that wasn't there in previous years at DLR?  I know that the DLH was not decorated yet (I assume that's coming on Friday), but was anything up at the GCH?


----------



## Sherry E

Has anyone here gotten VIP seats for any of the parades before?  The VIP seats are not the same as the seats you will get with the paid tour, which are located by IASWH, I suppose.  In fact, I think the tour seats might actually be better than the VIP seats, truth be told.  The VIP seats are at the Main Street train station, upstairs.

Anyway, that's what I am getting in a couple of weeks and I wondered how good the view is.  Is it really far away?  Can you see any of the characters really well?

I also lined up my WoC VIP stuff, but that doesn't sound all that different from what everyone else gets.  I assume we will get the same location for WoC viewing that all the people who paid for dinner packages get...except we didn't pay for anything.  I think the seats for the parade are probably a bigger 'score,' I guess.  I just wonder how well we will be able to see.

At least if I have to sit through that parade and listen to that theme song again (which is still stuck in my head from last year), I can actually sit through it this time instead of standing!


----------



## larina

Thanks everyone for keeping all the great pics coming! I can't wait to head out!


----------



## Gina421

I'm "new" to these boards and I have found all of your information so helpful!!  We're leaving for DL in less then 2 weeks and I'm so excited!!  This will be our 3rd time going for the Christmas season and it is just magical!!  So, again, thanks to all of you for the ideas that I've gotten out of this thread!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Excuse me for asking a dumb question, this thread is long, I read many pages so far, but just a quick one.


Do ALL the holiday decorations and attractions stay up until Jan 8?  

Thanks!  I work retail and cannot ever travel in December.


----------



## Jillchristina

I picked up some Alien Green Mickey paint swatches from Home Depot today, to identify us as DIS board members while we're at the park. Will I see any more lime green Mickeys while I'm there? Our trip is from 11/29 - 12/3. Here's a picture of my family:







I'm fairly easy to spot with my pink hair. If you see us, please say hello! I REALLY want my husband to know I'm not the only Disneyland fanatic out there.  

Jill


----------



## KCmike




----------



## pattyduke34

Great looking family Jill!  I will be there 11/29 to 12/4. I also will have my lime green mickey!  Here is a pic of me last year!

will keep an eye out for you so that they will know you are not alone as a Disney fanatic!!


----------



## Jillchristina

pattyduke34 said:


> Great looking family Jill!  I will be there 11/29 to 12/4. I also will have my lime green mickey!  Here is a pic of me last year!
> 
> will keep an eye out for you so that they will know you are not alone as a Disney fanatic!!



Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for you and your lime green Mickey!


----------



## Sherry E

PatMcDuck said:


> Excuse me for asking a dumb question, this thread is long, I read many pages so far, but just a quick one.
> 
> 
> Do ALL the holiday decorations and attractions stay up until Jan 8?
> 
> Thanks!  I work retail and cannot ever travel in December.



PatMcDuck - 

Don't worry - you're not expected to read the whole thread!  We assume that people will drop in late in the game and ask questions - and that's perfectly fine.  Don't hesitate to ask away.

Now, as for your question - the answer is, no one can be sure.  To be honest, the season does not ordinarily stretch out as far as January 8th so we have nothing to go by, historically.  What happens is that the season usually "officially" extends through the first Sunday after New Year's Day...but the thing is, often times the Sunday following NYD is only a day or two later (this year, 2011, for example, the Sunday after NYD was January 2nd).  In this upcoming case, the first Sunday after New Year's Day 2012 will be a full week later.

So we cannot be sure how DLR will handle it, decorations-wise.  If I were to hazard a guess based on the different stages it takes to put up the decorations, I would think that maybe they will work in stages to take them down.

My personal feeling - and I have no confirmation of this - is that the decorations will start coming down in some areas before January 8, 2012.  I think that they will leave enough things up through that date to warrant calling it "the holiday season," but a lot of stuff will be gone because they will want the bulk of the Resort to be holiday-free by January 9th.

I could be wrong - maybe the entire array of holiday decor and merriment will still be going strong right through 1/8/12, but I just have a strong feeling that a lot of it will be removed in the week between 1/1/12 and 1/8/12.

It's a Small World Holiday, however, has been known to stay open until after Martin Luther King Day, because DLR doesn't want to shut it down while Haunted Mansion Holiday is down as well.  They remove the overlays in stages.


----------



## larina

I picked up a couple of green Mickey's at Home Depot the other day to put on my jackets and or purse/bag/stroller, but don't know if they are the right color? What color is the correct one again?


----------



## Jillchristina

larina said:


> I picked up a couple of green Mickey's at Home Depot the other day to put on my jackets and or purse/bag/stroller, but don't know if they are the right color? What color is the correct one again?



Alien Green. But, you know, I'm sure any green will do. The shades aren't very different from each other.


----------



## Staceycs

Well it has been nearly a year since my own Disney Christmas trip and I just thought I'd pop on today to see the thread...what a great trip down memory lane!

So glad to see everyone as excited and merry as they have been in previous years, no doubt thanks to you Sherry, and the other regular posters!

*To everyone who is going this year, I wish you a merry and wonderful trip*,as our experience last year was so magical and definitely lived up to and exceeded our expectations. 

I was going to post some photos, but I think everyone has done a great job of covering what I would have already had.

Reading your posts made me think of my own favourite memories! My top ones from last year were....

- The Holiday Time Tour!
- Watching the train travel through IASW castle as the sky fell dark and we were waiting for the parade in our assigned seats on the tour. 
- Sailing into the final scene of IASWH with all of the lights, music and dancing going on.
- Our gorgeous Christmas Day brunch at the Carnation Cafe on Main Street, watching the world go by on Christmas.
- The fireworks display.

And my *ulimate* favourite Disney Christmas moment from last year? Standing on Main Street with my husband after the fireworks as snow fell and 'Have yourself a merry little christmas' played......MAGICAL!!!

Enjoy your preparations everyone and I can't wait to see the posts coming over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jillchristina

Staceycs said:


> And my *ulimate* favourite Disney Christmas moment from last year? Standing on Main Street with my husband after the fireworks as snow fell and 'Have yourself a merry little christmas' played......MAGICAL!!!



Ok, just READING that made me tear up. I think I need to pack extra tissues and waterproof mascara for this trip!


----------



## larina

Jillchristina said:


> Alien Green. But, you know, I'm sure any green will do. The shades aren't very different from each other.



Hey, I got the right one!



Jillchristina said:


> Ok, just READING that made me tear up. I think I need to pack extra tissues and waterproof mascara for this trip!



Definitely must get waterproof mascara. I know I will cry, well tear up, at least once a day.


----------



## Sherry E

Staceycs said:


> Well it has been nearly a year since my own Disney Christmas trip and I just thought I'd pop on today to see the thread...what a great trip down memory lane!
> 
> So glad to see everyone as excited and merry as they have been in previous years, no doubt thanks to you Sherry, and the other regular posters!
> 
> *To everyone who is going this year, I wish you a merry and wonderful trip*,as our experience last year was so magical and definitely lived up to and exceeded our expectations.
> 
> I was going to post some photos, but I think everyone has done a great job of covering what I would have already had.
> 
> Reading your posts made me think of my own favourite memories! My top ones from last year were....
> 
> - The Holiday Time Tour!
> - Watching the train travel through IASW castle as the sky fell dark and we were waiting for the parade in our assigned seats on the tour.
> - Sailing into the final scene of IASWH with all of the lights, music and dancing going on.
> - Our gorgeous Christmas Day brunch at the Carnation Cafe on Main Street, watching the world go by on Christmas.
> - The fireworks display.
> 
> And my *ulimate* favourite Disney Christmas moment from last year? Standing on Main Street with my husband after the fireworks as snow fell and 'Have yourself a merry little christmas' played......MAGICAL!!!
> 
> Enjoy your preparations everyone and I can't wait to see the posts coming over the next few weeks.



Welcome back, Staceycs!  I definitely remember when you took your trip last year, and you were researching it beforehand.  I'm glad you came back to this newer version of the Christmas thread, and shared your lovely memories & highlights with us!  It's hard to believe it's almost been a full year.

Please, by all means, feel free to post your photos!  We won't have another "Theme Week" until late Summer 2012!  As you can see from the different theme weeks we covered over the last few months, many of us have photos that look practically identical, and others have photos that are slightly different...or totally unique.  There are constantly new people tuning into the thread who will not have time to flip back through the pages, so they will not know what was already posted.  So we would love to see your photos if you have time to share them!

I'm so glad your holiday trip last year lived up to the expectations - that's wonderful to hear!


----------



## kmv1217

Jill! I will be there December 1st-4th staying in the DL Hotel. I will be in the park the 2nd and 3rd. I wish I had a picture to put up of me but I dont. I will keep a look out for ya though!


----------



## deesquared

Jillchristina said:


> I picked up some Alien Green Mickey paint swatches from Home Depot today, to identify us as DIS board members while we're at the park. Will I see any more lime green Mickeys while I'm there? Our trip is from 11/29 - 12/3. Here's a picture of my family:
> 
> Jill



Jill, what a gorgeous family photo!
I have some lime green mickey heads too, but unfortunately, we are arriving the day after you leave! 
You can assure your husband that you are not the only Disney fanatic out there!

Have a great trip!


----------



## exciteddisneyfan2011

Thank you so much for posting all the beautiful photos! I am getting soooo excited for our trip, and this thread is amplifying it! Christmas is my absolute favorite time of year, and we are surprising our kids with a trip to Disney the first three days of December. I have a feeling I will be crying many tears of holiday joy; just looking at others photos is making me tear up!

My questions are: I have never even heard of candlelight processional, and now i am so worried about increased crowds! we only have two and a half days in the park (1/2 thursday, friday and sat) so I am wondering if we should plan to be in california adventure/world of color the saturday of processional (less crowded?) and do disneyland the thurs and friday previous... Any thoughts are welcome. 

Traveling with 3 yr-8 yr old, so we want to pack as much as we can in that 2 1/2 days, without having the kids in horrendous lines (hopefully)


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Jillchristina said:


> I picked up some Alien Green Mickey paint swatches from Home Depot today, to identify us as DIS board members while we're at the park. Will I see any more lime green Mickeys while I'm there? Our trip is from 11/29 - 12/3. Here's a picture of my family:
> 
> I'm fairly easy to spot with my pink hair. If you see us, please say hello! I REALLY want my husband to know I'm not the only Disneyland fanatic out there.
> 
> Jill



Thanks for reminding me about the alien green mickeys!  Add it to my last minute check list.  My wife and I will be there on our 28th anniversary trip from 11/28 to 12/4 staying at DLH.


----------



## kmv1217

exciteddisneyfan2011 said:


> Thank you so much for posting all the beautiful photos! I am getting soooo excited for our trip, and this thread is amplifying it! Christmas is my absolute favorite time of year, and we are surprising our kids with a trip to Disney the first three days of December. I have a feeling I will be crying many tears of holiday joy; just looking at others photos is making me tear up!
> 
> My questions are: I have never even heard of candlelight processional, and now i am so worried about increased crowds! we only have two and a half days in the park (1/2 thursday, friday and sat) so I am wondering if we should plan to be in california adventure/world of color the saturday of processional (less crowded?) and do disneyland the thurs and friday previous... Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> Traveling with 3 yr-8 yr old, so we want to pack as much as we can in that 2 1/2 days, without having the kids in horrendous lines (hopefully)



I was wondering the same thing. I kind of arranged to see WOC at the same time as the processional because of massive crowds.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Jillchristina said:


> I picked up some Alien Green Mickey paint swatches from Home Depot today, to identify us as DIS board members while we're at the park. Will I see any more lime green Mickeys while I'm there? Our trip is from 11/29 - 12/3. Here's a picture of my family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly easy to spot with my pink hair. If you see us, please say hello! I REALLY want my husband to know I'm not the only Disneyland fanatic out there.
> 
> Jill



Beautiful family Jill. I don't arrive until 12/6 and unfortunately I only get a day. I'll have my LGMH, as I always do but I have never been too lucky to run into other Dis'ers....unless it's during the Diva trip.  Have a great time!


----------



## Sherry E

exciteddisneyfan2011 said:


> Thank you so much for posting all the beautiful photos! I am getting soooo excited for our trip, and this thread is amplifying it! Christmas is my absolute favorite time of year, and we are surprising our kids with a trip to Disney the first three days of December. I have a feeling I will be crying many tears of holiday joy; just looking at others photos is making me tear up!
> 
> My questions are: I have never even heard of candlelight processional, and now i am so worried about increased crowds! we only have two and a half days in the park (1/2 thursday, friday and sat) so I am wondering if we should plan to be in california adventure/world of color the saturday of processional (less crowded?) and do disneyland the thurs and friday previous... Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> Traveling with 3 yr-8 yr old, so we want to pack as much as we can in that 2 1/2 days, without having the kids in horrendous lines (hopefully)




Welcome, exciteddisneyfan2011!  I'm so glad you found this thread and joined us.

You know, I've never been to Disneyland on a Candlelight Processional day or weekend - but 2 weeks from today I will be there, right in the thick of things, crowds or no crowds.  However, I am actually going to try to see the Processional, if at all possible.

But...based on all the reports I have heard about the crowd levels, I would say that it wouldn't hurt to do all of your other California Adventure stuff on that day/night.  If you want to avoid the possible huge crowds, it seems like it would make sense to just go to the other park.

There is some question as to the possible exclusivity of the Processional this year - there have been some rumors that it might not be accessible to the general public, and only open to those who have paid lofty amounts of money to see it.  (This has not been confirmed yet, and I tend to doubt that the general public won't be able to stand and watch it if they choose to.)  If it is that exclusive, I wonder if the crowds would still be that huge?


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Not quite booked yet... but made reservations for Goofy's for New Years Eve.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> PatMcDuck -
> 
> Don't worry - you're not expected to read the whole thread!  We assume that people will drop in late in the game and ask questions - and that's perfectly fine.  Don't hesitate to ask away.
> 
> Now, as for your question - the answer is, no one can be sure.  To be honest, the season does not ordinarily stretch out as far as January 8th so we have nothing to go by, historically.  What happens is that the season usually "officially" extends through the first Sunday after New Year's Day...but the thing is, often times the Sunday following NYD is only a day or two later (this year, 2011, for example, the Sunday after NYD was January 2nd).  In this upcoming case, the first Sunday after New Year's Day 2012 will be a full week later.
> 
> So we cannot be sure how DLR will handle it, decorations-wise.  If I were to hazard a guess based on the different stages it takes to put up the decorations, I would think that maybe they will work in stages to take them down.
> 
> My personal feeling - and I have no confirmation of this - is that the decorations will start coming down in some areas before January 8, 2012.  I think that they will leave enough things up through that date to warrant calling it "the holiday season," but a lot of stuff will be gone because they will want the bulk of the Resort to be holiday-free by January 9th.
> 
> I could be wrong - maybe the entire array of holiday decor and merriment will still be going strong right through 1/8/12, but I just have a strong feeling that a lot of it will be removed in the week between 1/1/12 and 1/8/12.
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday, however, has been known to stay open until after Martin Luther King Day, because DLR doesn't want to shut it down while Haunted Mansion Holiday is down as well.  They remove the overlays in stages.



I'll report back on this as I'll be at DL from December 31- January 7.

TK


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

rentayenta said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I miss the old California letters though.



I miss the letters too!  But, the new entrance was beautiful at night.  I had only seen pics of it as it wasn't completed in June when I was last there.

The Toon Town tree was dissapointing but, everything else was decked out!





IASWH- Daytime





Look what happens when the clock strikes the hour!





IASWH- In all it's colorful glory!- Loved it, inside and out!





IASWH- inside





The Mark Twain- Beautiful!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> I am so excited to read all the wonderful new reports, holiday tour recaps and see new photos from Holiday Season 2011 at DLR!!!  It's hard to believe it's already happening now!  Thank you to everyone who is providing us with this vital hot-off-the-press information!  (P.S. - I still think that 'new' Toontown tree is terrible.)
> 
> 
> Oh - and, I should point out that I won - and subsequently LOST - 4 Park Hoppers for DLR in the course of a few minutes.  I entered a daily contest.  Within 3 minutes of entering online, the TV station holding the contest called me to tell me that I won the Hoppers....while I was in the bathroom!  They won't leave voice mail messages, of course, and they didn't send out e-mails.  Basically, you had to be available when they called the first time or else you forfeited your winnings.  Since I missed the call, I LOST the 4 Hoppers.  I have never won anything, and when I finally won, I lost at the same time.  I was planning to give those Hoppers to my out of state friends who are headed this way in 2 weeks, to help them save a bit of money.  No such luck.
> 
> Keep all the updates and reports and photos rolling in!!!  Has anyone noticed anything new this year that wasn't there in previous years at DLR?  I know that the DLH was not decorated yet (I assume that's coming on Friday), but was anything up at the GCH?



Hey Sherry- Sad to hear about the loss of the parkhoppers, that would be just my luck too!  

Thursday evening I went on a picture taking spree as my Aunt was resting back at the hotel so I was on my own. I watched the holiday fireworks Thursday the 10th and watched it "snow" near ROA afterwards!

Thanks to your advice, we were able to Sail 'Round the World, twice on Friday the 11th -once during the day and once at night, gorgeous!!  We also attended the beautiful and tearful Veteran's Day flag retreat.

As you predicted, the GCH was not decorated, but DL was completely decked out and CA had several decorations -even wreaths on the construction walls  The Hollywood backlot was not decorated and the Tron equipment was still up.  Bug's Land was decorated though.

We met Santa and Christmas Duffy in CA on Saturday, the 12th.

We were able to pretty much enjoy everything that the holidays @ DLR had to offer except watch the Holiday parade (watched Soundsational on 11/11, prior to the flag retreat).

More photos to come, waiting on my photopass cd to show up.  If anyone has any questions I'd be glad to answer!


----------



## CaliGrrl

Still wondering about any special holiday merchandise.  Specifically wondering if they did a Mickey Snowman lantern like the Mickey Ghost lantern from Halloween.  Tell me about the new merch!!!

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

CaliGrrl said:


> Still wondering about any special holiday merchandise.  Specifically wondering if they did a Mickey Snowman lantern like the Mickey Ghost lantern from Halloween.  Tell me about the new merch!!!
> 
> Thanks!



I did not see a Mickey lantern, but I wasn't looking for one either.  Hopefully someone else has spotted one?


----------



## nicolispicoli

CaliGrrl said:


> Still wondering about any special holiday merchandise.  Specifically wondering if they did a Mickey Snowman lantern like the Mickey Ghost lantern from Halloween.  Tell me about the new merch!!!
> 
> Thanks!



I was shopping a lot while there last week and didn't see anything like this, but we left on the 15th and we were still seeing new merch show up everyday. Can't say that they aren't there now


----------



## ballouw

Will they be having Santa's Roundup this year?  If so when does it open we will be going to Disneyland tomorrow and was curious if it would be there. 

Thanks


----------



## Goofy_Mom

ballouw said:


> Will they be having Santa's Roundup this year?  If so when does it open we will be going to Disneyland tomorrow and was curious if it would be there.
> 
> Thanks



Unless they changed it this year, Santa's Roundup should be up and running the duration of the Christmas season.  Not sure if it closes earlier than park closing 'cause it can get a bit dark in that area of the park.  I believe, however, that the Roundup runs the entire day.  They'll have a few "stage" (more like platform) performances and character apperances.  I've seen Pluto with a reindeer headband and Clairabelle Cow there in the past.  Farley the Fiddler makes regular apperances, too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ballouw said:


> Will they be having Santa's Roundup this year?  If so when does it open we will be going to Disneyland tomorrow and was curious if it would be there.
> 
> Thanks



Santa's Reindeer-Roundup is opened from 10am to 6pm.


----------



## Marlea98

kmv1217 said:


> Jill! I will be there December 1st-4th staying in the DL Hotel. I will be in the park the 2nd and 3rd. I wish I had a picture to put up of me but I dont. I will keep a look out for ya though!



We will be there for 4 days sometime between the 1st and the 6th.  Two of those days will be at Knotts and Legoland.  It's my first time and I'm so excited already partly due to the wonderful pictures I've seen on this thread - thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## WDWFigment

We just returned from Disneyland. Wow. It was absolutely amazing. I cannot thank you all enough (especially Sherry E!) for helping me with all of my questions. I don't have a lot of time now to post all of my impressions, but I thought I'd at least start to repay you with a couple photos:




Believe... In Holiday Magic Fireworks by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr

Sorry, don't know how to embed photos from my website on another page, so here's a link: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-sleeping-beauty-castle-disney-photo-of-the-day/


----------



## deesquared

WDWFigment - that photo is incredible!  WOW!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

What an amazing photo! Absolutely stunning! Glad to hear you had a great trip.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Does DL, have special Christmas ears? I thought I saw in a picture that there's one that looks like it has Santa's belt buckle on it. Anyone know or have any pictures of any?


----------



## WDWFigment

^Thanks. 

Another: 



Disneyland Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr


----------



## WDWFigment

and another: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-disneyland-partners-disney-photo-of-the-day/


----------



## KCmike

WDWFigment said:


> We just returned from Disneyland. Wow. It was absolutely amazing. I cannot thank you all enough (especially Sherry E!) for helping me with all of my questions. I don't have a lot of time now to post all of my impressions, but I thought I'd at least start to repay you with a couple photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe... In Holiday Magic Fireworks by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to embed photos from my website on another page, so here's a link: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-sleeping-beauty-castle-disney-photo-of-the-day/



Nice shot Tom. 
I am wondering what you liked more about Disneyland's Christmas over WDW? We went last year for the first time and had a blast as well.  Halloween at Disneyland is fun too.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

MommyWithDreams said:


> Does DL, have special Christmas ears? I thought I saw in a picture that there's one that looks like it has Santa's belt buckle on it. Anyone know or have any pictures of any?



They did have ears that looked like a Santa suit.  Also, Gingerbread man ears with I believe spiral red and white peppermint candy ears.  If I could wear ear hats, I would have definitly bought the Gingerbread one's, so adorable.  Sorry, I didn't get any pics


----------



## tksbaskets

WDWFigment said:


> We just returned from Disneyland. Wow. It was absolutely amazing. I cannot thank you all enough (especially Sherry E!) for helping me with all of my questions. I don't have a lot of time now to post all of my impressions, but I thought I'd at least start to repay you with a couple photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe... In Holiday Magic Fireworks by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to embed photos from my website on another page, so here's a link: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-sleeping-beauty-castle-disney-photo-of-the-day/





WDWFigment said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr



These are beautiful pictures!!

We are WDW veterans but since our stay at DL at Christmas time 2009 we've been anxious to go back.  I think for us the ability to walk from park to park to DTD and the hotel makes for a very enjoyable vacation.  Also there are attractions at DL that are not at WDW (Indy, Aladdin, California Screamin').

Can't wait!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Tom,
Beautiful pictures!  You are amazing.  I have told many people about your WDW pics, but it is wonderful to see some Disneyland pictures.  I am glad to hear you had a good time. How did your wife like the trip?

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Vala

*waves*

I am back in Germany and finally somewhat coherent. So typical, I finally manage to sleep on the flight back and I am seated next to someone who wakes me up every two hours. 

I had a wonderful time and really enjoyed my stay. But as much as I loved it, I have learned that I am really more of a Halloweentime girl. 

I have really enjoyable two weeks, but I was glad when our flight left on Tuesday. The crowds really started thickening Monday, it was horrible. Minnies was so packed that I had to ask to be reseated because we were in a booth and the characters couldn't get through to us - all tables and all chairs in front were taken, there was just no room. 

That's the only major Disneyland downside that I can remember though. We were lucky and were away for indoor events the two days where it rained really heavily - I really did not enjoy being stuck at LAX for three hours Sunday on my way back though. 

I finally got my first picture taken with Santa. I really loved the Holiday tour. Tink recognized me again, and that after way more than a year this time. Flynn liked the drawing I had done of him so much that he asked if he could keep it - thankfully I had brought a backup.  I even managed to get just the pin I wanted in the Piece of Movie History pin release last week.


----------



## WDWFigment

KCmike said:


> Nice shot Tom.
> I am wondering what you liked more about Disneyland's Christmas over WDW? We went last year for the first time and had a blast as well.  Halloween at Disneyland is fun too.





tksbaskets said:


> These are beautiful pictures!!
> 
> We are WDW veterans but since our stay at DL at Christmas time 2009 we've been anxious to go back.  I think for us the ability to walk from park to park to DTD and the hotel makes for a very enjoyable vacation.  Also there are attractions at DL that are not at WDW (Indy, Aladdin, California Screamin').
> 
> Can't wait!



I don't have as much time for as thorough of a response as I'd like (working against the clock on a book and a time lapse video I'm trying to get done) but I will elaborate fully on why we loved Disneyland at Christmas so much next week. 

As for Sarah, on the first day of the trip she said, "this (Disneyland) is going to be an annual Christmas tradition." I think that says it all!


----------



## WDWFigment

Today's photos of the day are from "it's a small world" holiday. 

Here's one: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/its-a-small-world-holiday-facade-disney-photo-of-the-day/


----------



## WDWFigment

And another: 


"it's a small world" holiday by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr


----------



## WDWFigment

I also posted a ride-through video of "it's a small world" holiday. You might think there are hundreds of ride-through videos on YouTube, why take another? But I think this one is pretty unique. I shot it with my DSLR (so the quality is pretty good) plus I used a fisheye lens, so the coverage should be exceptional. Please check it out and let me know what you think! Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI33_mQg5M


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

Awesome video


----------



## mommy2mrb

All I can say is WOW...love the photos and your video!!


----------



## jemimabean

LOVE the photos and video of IASMH. You don't happen to have a video of the Haunted Mansion, do you?


----------



## Niebz

Does anyone know if this year's decorations are up at the Disneyland Hotel? I'd love to see some pictures if there are any.  We're going to be arriving there this Wednesday.


----------



## Saraww

Gorgeous shots WDWFigment!
My friends and I are very excited for our first time in the park during the Holidays!


----------



## KCmike

On my way to view it Tom.  Here's another one from last year for today's installment.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Niebz said:


> Does anyone know if this year's decorations are up at the Disneyland Hotel? I'd love to see some pictures if there are any.  We're going to be arriving there this Wednesday.



See you there next week...we get in on Monday


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photo Mike. 



Niebz said:


> Does anyone know if this year's decorations are up at the Disneyland Hotel? I'd love to see some pictures if there are any.  We're going to be arriving there this Wednesday.



The DLR Hotels should be decorated right now. The parks and DTD are decorated when the Holiday season started, but the hotels will be decorated with their Holiday decorations after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Vala

We didn't make it to the Disneyland Hotel because my friend got the flu and we had to cancel our last Goofy's Kitchen reservation. But as of last Monday night Paradise Pier was fully decorated (the tree was up and everything), so I'd assume the other hotels are at least not far behind.


----------



## WDWFigment

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!



jemimabean said:


> LOVE the photos and video of IASMH. You don't happen to have a video of the Haunted Mansion, do you?



It's not nearly as good, but here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H82yIX7Dc6E&feature=channel_video_title

Someone informed me that they have some source audio I could use to dub over my crumby audio, so I'm hoping the quality of this video improves a lot soon!

EDIT: here's the new video with source audio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3AkyTnVgc4


----------



## summer0407

Great photos and video WDWFigment thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks mvf-m11c!!!

Here's another one of my favorites...


----------



## WDWFigment

^Nice. I got some shots of Le Court des Anges that would have been awesome but for the shopping racks. 

Here's another photo:



A Tale of Two Christmas Trees by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr

I posted the "inverse" of that on my website. I'm not sure that I'll have time to re-post my photos each day on here for the next few weeks (I'm going to be rather busy!), but I will be posting a daily photo on Flickr and on DisneyTouristBlog.com.


----------



## Niebz

Wow, your pictures are truly stunning!  Love them all.

http://www.disneygeek.net/
has some recent photos of the hotel decorations if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Wonderful pictures and video!  Thank you!!!


----------



## jemimabean

Ooh, I love that photo, Mike. Beautiful.

Thanks so much for posting that Haunted Mansion video, WDWFigment. It was awesome to get a sneak peek inside (I'll be there in 10 days). I have kind of a stupid question for you...how do you have so many photos of various parks that are totally empty? Are you a Disney employee? However you pull it off, I'm glad that you do, because your photos are incredible.


----------



## summer0407

Great photos Mike thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pixleyyy

Subsribing now, as I'm currently planning for early December 2012!


----------



## WDWFigment

Disneyland - New Orleans Square Christmas by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr

Another shot of Le Court des Anges today on my site.


----------



## deesquared

Wow!  Beautiful photo!  
I love how the strings of white lights look like perfect little stars.
...and the bright colours,
...and the 'curvy-ness' of the lens


----------



## Rainasunshine

WDWFigment said:


> Disneyland - New Orleans Square Christmas by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr
> 
> Another shot of Le Court des Anges today on my site.





That is such a beautiful picture!  How did you get the lense to look like that? (forgive me I am not much of a photographer )


----------



## pattyduke34

I am so excited .... leaving first thing in the morning


----------



## canadadisney

pattyduke34 said:


> I am so excited .... leaving first thing in the morning



HAVE FUN!! And please report back. I want to hear all about people's experiences during the holiday seaon.


----------



## larina

The anticipation is thick around here, with no buffer left (we had Halloween and Thanksgiving to get through for so long) between us and our Christmas at Disneyland. We are down to 24 days before leaving, 25 before our arrival at The Happiest Place on Earth. It's almost here!!!!

Thanks for all the great pics. I love seeing glimpses of the pure joy we are in for. This thread has changed the way I see the trip!


----------



## WDWFigment

Rainasunshine said:


> That is such a beautiful picture!  How did you get the lense to look like that? (forgive me I am not much of a photographer )



That photo was shot with a fisheye lens. 

One for today:




Haunted Mansion Holiday - When Two Holidays Collide... by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

summer0407 said:


> Great photos Mike thanks for sharing!!





jemimabean said:


> Ooh, I love that photo, Mike. Beautiful.



Thanks Tom too!  Awesome pics as usual. Can't wait to try video on my new 60d next year.  How much memory does a ride through drain?

Christmas is probably my favorite time at Disneyland with Summer right behind it.


----------



## kmv1217

I leave Thursday for my christmas/Birthday trip! I am so excited! Then I will have to add some pictures here on Monday!!!! Im so excited guys!


----------



## rentayenta

We are here now and I don't think the parks are nearly as decorated as last year. DCA has lost most of the magic it held with all of the construction walls around the entrance.


----------



## pattyduke34

Got here tonight did not go to parks but downtown Disney. I did not see much Christmas decore there either. Will see about parks tomorrow  I am doing mm.


----------



## WDWFigment

Got my attraction overview page up for "it's a small world" holiday: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/its-a-small-world-holiday-photos-video-review/

Includes an overview, review, photos, and video!


----------



## KCmike

Rainasunshine said:


> That is such a beautiful picture!  How did you get the lense to look like that? (forgive me I am not much of a photographer )



I believe he also uses a filter to make the lights have a star effect.


----------



## KCmike

O Christmas Tree


----------



## WDWFigment

KCmike said:


> I believe he also uses a filter to make the lights have a star effect.



Nope. That's a result of the aperture used.


----------



## KCmike

WDWFigment said:


> Nope. That's a result of the aperture used.



So much for me to learn Tom.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Yahoo! I just finished our reservation for December 30 - January 7! 

We are staying at the Staybridge Suites. We've never been but have read good things and love thaving a separate bedroom/living room. This will allow us to put the kids to bed and still have some time for ourselves too. If anyone else has stayed there I would love to hear their feedback. 

I've already made our reservation for Goofy's dinner on New Year's Eve. I pre-paid for a second character meal. Debating which location. We've been to Minnie's and loved it but thought it might be neat to try someplace else. Recommendations?

I've been debating doing the holiday tour. I really want to do it but I am worried that my little ones (both under 3) won't enjoy it and may make it unenjoyable for me too. It may be something we will just have to do once the kids are older. 

So excited!


----------



## TommyG

In just four hours from now, we'll be on a plane headed to Orange County!  We'll be at the Disneyland Hotel in time for the fireworks tonight.  

I have the great honor of introducing my four year old granddaughter to Disneyland tonight.  I've been telling her about it since she was born, and she's been counting down the days for months.  Yeah, I'll probably cry a little, but that's okay.  

I'll post a mini-trip report and any cool photos when we get back Sunday night.


----------



## tksbaskets

I❤MICKEY;43367122 said:
			
		

> Yahoo! I just finished our reservation for December 30 - January 7!
> 
> We are staying at the Staybridge Suites. We've never been but have read good things and love thaving a separate bedroom/living room. This will allow us to put the kids to bed and still have some time for ourselves too. If anyone else has stayed there I would love to hear their feedback.
> 
> I've already made our reservation for Goofy's dinner on New Year's Eve. I pre-paid for a second character meal. Debating which location. We've been to Minnie's and loved it but thought it might be neat to try someplace else. Recommendations?
> 
> I've been debating doing the holiday tour. I really want to do it but I am worried that my little ones (both under 3) won't enjoy it and may make it unenjoyable for me too. It may be something we will just have to do once the kids are older.
> 
> So excited!



We will be at DL about the same time.  We have done the holiday tour and have to tell you the little ones did not seem to be enjoying it.  Most of the tour is narrated and we used headphones to hear our guide.  The little ones had a VERY hard time keeping the head sets on.  Mostly looked around while we were entertained by the guide.

Now the reserved seating for the parade would have made the tour worth while for me if my kids were young plus the priority boarding on IASWH and HMH (which may freak your 3yo out).

Things to consider....

TK


----------



## Briarrose1306

Thought I posted yesterday, but it appears I did not.  I will be at the BW Pavilions from Dec 9-11.  Will be my first solo trip!  I'm up for a meet and greet if anyone is interested!


----------



## uneekstylez

Anyone got a pic of this year's demitasse dessert cup? Is it the same as last year's? I hope it's not since this year's Halloween one is different. Please get a pic of it for me, anybody!!?


----------



## luvdumbo

I super excited to go back to Disneyland during the Christmas season! I will be ther Dec 2-6th, and tweeting from the parks.  Can't wait to see the Haunted Mansion Holiday again!  I love all the photos on this thread it is making me more excited!  I wish the disney World side of the board had a thread like this, as I will be there this month too!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## 2prettyprincesses

In offical countdown mode!!!! the fam and I really need a vacation and a little disney magic. We were going the leave the 17th but DD has a band concert so scrath those plans. Now we leave on the 18th and me and dh will hang in dtd while the girls are off to disney. The next three days will be full on dl magic and then we have to go home 

quick question. Does anyone know or have seen someone with battery operated lights wrapped around them? DD and I really want to wear them but don't want to get dress coded.


----------



## Rainasunshine

KCmike said:


> So much for me to learn Tom.



Me toooo haha.


----------



## bondgirl007

Uneekstylez-Mickey demitasse  is a Santa Mickey. I don't know if it is different.  This is our first Christmastime trip.       Watching WoC from our room at PPH right now        yippee yay, we are having a great time!


----------



## uneekstylez

bondgirl007 - Dang. It's the same as last year. Thanks for letting me know! Enjoy your Christmastime trip!  We loved being there for Christmastime last year. Everything was so magical!


----------



## Vala

uneekstylez said:


> Anyone got a pic of this year's demitasse dessert cup? Is it the same as last year's? I hope it's not since this year's Halloween one is different. Please get a pic of it for me, anybody!!?



If a picture of the empty one will do I will snap one for you tonight. It is Santa Mickey, but I was told it's different.


----------



## uneekstylez

Vala said:


> If a picture of the empty one will do I will snap one for you tonight. It is Santa Mickey, but I was told it's different.



Yay! Thanks!


----------



## WDWFigment

2011:


----------



## wdwmickey

WDWFigment said:


> 2011:



OMG!!!  So cute   Where did you get it and did you get to keep the cup?


----------



## mommy2mrb

WDWFigment said:


> 2011:



I want one too!


----------



## KCmike

My favorite place for food


----------



## kirstie101

WDWFigment said:


> 2011:



Adorable! What's the dessert inside?


----------



## Vala

Well looks like someone beat me to it.  Sorry, the site didn't open for me for ages.

The dessert inside is some peppermint-chocolate mousse. My friend liked it a lot - she actually only volunteered to sacrifice herself that I could get the cup (I hate peppermint with a passion) and in the end said she was glad she did try it.

We got it at Café Orleans by the way, and I think I saw signs for it at the Blue Ribbon Bakery too.


----------



## wdwmickey

Thank you


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm so excited......I will be there Tuesday morning!!!!!!   After seeing all these pics & reading all about the holiday season in DL.......I'm absolutely giddy about seeing it all in person!!!   Sherry I will see you soon.......tell Mickey I'm on my way!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Thank you



know where we are having dessert one night


----------



## dcfromva

Vala said:


> Well looks like someone beat me to it.  Sorry, the site didn't open for me for ages.
> 
> The dessert inside is some peppermint-chocolate mousse. My friend liked it a lot - she actually only volunteered to sacrifice herself that I could get the cup (I hate peppermint with a passion) and in the end said she was glad she did try it.
> 
> We got it at Café Orleans by the way, and I think I saw signs for it at the Blue Ribbon Bakery too.



 We also got the Mickey demitasse at cafe Orleans with the peppermint-chocolate mousse and a biscotti. I saw them in the bakery and asked what was in it and was told it was a chocolate peppermint cupcake.  (I should buy one just to see if it different  ). They also have them advertised at the  carnation cafe.

   We also tried gingerbread Beignets at cafe Orleans with an eggnog dipping sauce.   They were delicious!


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, everyone!  Your fearless leader in all things Disneyland during the holidays (that would be yours truly!) is finally making her own trip to DLR!  I should be there in less than 44 hours!

I stopped looking at all holiday photos from this year's season - not because I think that there will be any big surprises (I've seen mostly everything), but because I want to kind of wipe the slate clean before I get there and trick myself into thinking I am seeing it all for the first time! 

It's been a stressful road in getting this trip off the ground - frankly, I cannot believe it's been just under a year since my last holiday extravaganza.  Honestly, I don't think I will have much solo time or even time to breathe for several days!  But it will be a trip full of activity - old friends, new friends, character meals, the parade, World of Color, Candlelight Processional crowds...and all kinds of madness - and hopefully, with any luck, lots of photos!!  

It will be hard to top my photo mission from last year and I don't think I have the time for that even if I _could_ top myself - but knowing myself, there will be photos taken here and there anyway!

Oh - and there may be a gingerbread cookie with mouse ears and some peppermint ice cream thrown in to the mix as well!

I'll be back on here in full swing after next Thursday!  Hold down the fort for me!  Stay tuned for my TR ("Return to the Cone of Death"), coming soon!

Ho ho ho!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Hello, everyone!  Your fearless leader in all things Disneyland during the holidays (that would be yours truly!) is finally making her own trip to DLR!  I should be there in less than 44 hours!
> 
> I stopped looking at all holiday photos from this year's season - not because I think that there will be any big surprises (I've seen mostly everything), but because I want to kind of wipe the slate clean before I get there and trick myself into thinking I am seeing it all for the first time!
> 
> It's been a stressful road in getting this trip off the ground - frankly, I cannot believe it's been just under a year since my last holiday extravaganza.  Honestly, I don't think I will have much solo time or even time to breathe for several days!  But it will be a trip full of activity - old friends, new friends, character meals, the parade, World of Color, Candlelight Processional crowds...and all kinds of madness - and hopefully, with any luck, lots of photos!!
> 
> It will be hard to top my photo mission from last year and I don't think I have the time for that even if I _could_ top myself - but knowing myself, there will be photos taken here and there anyway!
> 
> Oh - and there may be a gingerbread cookie with mouse ears and some peppermint ice cream thrown in to the mix as well!
> 
> I'll be back on here in full swing after next Thursday!  Hold down the fort for me!  Stay tuned for my TR ("Return to the Cone of Death"), coming soon!
> 
> Ho ho ho!!




Have a wonderful time.  You deserve it.  Can't wait for the trip report.

Mia


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I was wondering where you've been.  I started my trip report. I took a bazillion pics and when DH asked if it was for my trip report, I said: hell to the yeah!


----------



## WDWFigment

Here's a Disneyland Christmas time-lapse video I made!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmZoa2qZxU


----------



## LisainCalifornia

WDWFigment said:


> Here's a Disneyland Christmas time-lapse video I made!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmZoa2qZxU



Tom,
I just commented on it and favorited it!  You have such a great eye for the art of photography.  I have enjoyed your pics of WDW for a while now, and was very excited when I saw you were making another trip to Disneyland--because I knew it meant some great pictures were coming.  This video is really something special.

 Lisa


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Sherrry,
Have a great time!  We go next week--and I am getting really excited too.  

Looking forward to reading your updates.
Lisa


----------



## KCmike

Sherry I hope you have the best vacation.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## emacat

Vala said:


> Well looks like someone beat me to it.  Sorry, the site didn't open for me for ages.
> 
> The dessert inside is some peppermint-chocolate mousse. My friend liked it a lot - she actually only volunteered to sacrifice herself that I could get the cup (I hate peppermint with a passion) and in the end said she was glad she did try it.
> 
> We got it at Café Orleans by the way, and I think I saw signs for it at the Blue Ribbon Bakery too.



I love this! I'll have to get one when we're there. I know my daughter will sacrifice herself and eat that for me.


----------



## WDWFigment

LisainCalifornia said:


> Tom,
> I just commented on it and favorited it!  You have such a great eye for the art of photography.  I have enjoyed your pics of WDW for a while now, and was very excited when I saw you were making another trip to Disneyland--because I knew it meant some great pictures were coming.  This video is really something special.
> 
> Lisa



Thanks!

In my spare time, I write for the Huffington Post. Here's my article on Disneyland at Christmas: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tom-b...547.html?ref=travel&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008


----------



## mommy2mrb

WDWFigment said:


> Thanks!
> 
> In my spare time, I write for the Huffington Post. Here's my article on Disneyland at Christmas: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tom-b...547.html?ref=travel&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008



Great article!


----------



## jemimabean

WDWFigment said:


> Here's a Disneyland Christmas time-lapse video I made!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmZoa2qZxU




Totally incredible. You are so talented that it's mind-boggling. Do you make a cameo in a plaid shirt at the end? 
This somehow managed to cram all of the Disney magic into a two minute video. I laughed out loud several times.


----------



## uneekstylez

Thanks for the Demitasse pix! But dangit! That's the same as last year's. And I guess the peppermint mousse is still the same, too. Ohwell. It's still cute.


----------



## pattyduke34

Wow!  The parks were so crowded today. Rides kept breaking down. At one time Space mountain pirates, btmrr, buzz, and indy all at the same time. Earlier all week the crowds were so low. Did not even need fast passes.


----------



## perlster




----------



## summer0407

Perlster and Mike love the photos!!

Tom Awesome Video you are truly talented!

Sherry have a great trip!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here are a few of our photos from 2 recent trips. Enjoy!









































All from DCA


----------



## dwheatl

Dizneydaz said:


>



Did you feel like a rat in a maze going through the walled-off area, or was it just me?


----------



## Dizneydaz

dwheatl said:


> Did you feel like a rat in a maze going through the walled-off area, or was it just me?



Totally! I hate those walls. I took the picture to show how much holiday decor they had up. LOL


----------



## perlster




----------



## rentayenta

Dizneydaz said:


> Totally! I hate those walls. I took the picture to show how much holiday decor they had up. LOL




Ditto. I think DCA was a pretty much an epic failure this year. Was it fun? Yes. Was it magical? Heck no.


----------



## Jillchristina

We just got home from a wonderful Christmastime trip. I'm glad we had Tues-Thurs at the park because it started getting busy yesterday and it was really busy today. I'm happy to be home but it was sad walking out of the gates this afternoon.

We loved the parade and were able to see it Thursday night. So fun! I really loved the little snowmen. Poor planning on our part led to us getting to see the fireworks only in passing. It was a bummer but I'm not crushed. We enjoyed the castle lighting and the snow.

All in all it was a great trip. The kids had fun trading pins, experiencing a character breakfast, and seeing Santa. They also tried some new rides and loved them. I really enjoyed being there with them.

Jill


----------



## Eeee-va

rentayenta said:


> Ditto. I think DCA was a pretty much an epic failure this year. Was it fun? Yes. Was it magical? Heck no.



I don't know what's wrong with me...I adored DCA more this year than any other year.  The Christmas decorations in Paradise Pier were lovely and that area of the park at night is SO much like old Coney Island postcards, I could imagine I was stepping back in time.  I even got to where I even loved those walls for some reasonbut I love construction and the idea of them making the park better, plus they were colorful.  I don't know.  I really loved it!


----------



## WDWFigment

Disneyland Christmas eBook & Time Lapse Video Announcement! by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr

Click the pic for information about a couple Disneyland 'announcements' of mine...


----------



## dalstitch45

I got to see a little show in front of IASW today.  The CM said it was new this year, so since this is my first time at DLR for Christmastime I didn't know.  Anyway, the show features four (4) CM's in Toy Soldier outfits.  They march out by the little Pretzel stand where the parade usually starts.  The banner says "Santa's Toy Shoppe".  It is really a cute show.  I think it lasted about 10-12 minutes.  These guys are really good.  They ad lib, and the drumline sequence reminds me of the beginning of the Soundsational Parade.  I am going to try and tape it tomorrow.  They show it several times a day.  Stay tuned.  I am going to see if I can post some of the pictures I took.


----------



## larina

I love the pics. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. It really helps keeps the anticipation going for my family. We love checking in here to see what else we should look for when we go.


----------



## WDWFigment

FYI - I just started my Disneyland Christmas trip report. The first installment has 102 photos. Here's the index: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-disneyland-disney-world-2011-trip-report/


----------



## KCmike

Always a big fan of the rain on the street/sidewalk at disney parks.  Makes the pics pop.  Nice shot Tom.


----------



## KCmike

summer0407 said:


> Perlster and Mike love the photos!!



Thanks summer0407!


----------



## KCmike

WDWFigment said:


> FYI - I just started my Disneyland Christmas trip report. The first installment has 102 photos. Here's the index: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-disneyland-disney-world-2011-trip-report/



Did you post the time lapse of World of Color?  I thought I read you said something about this but never got to view it.


----------



## jemimabean

WDWFigment said:


> FYI - I just started my Disneyland Christmas trip report. The first installment has 102 photos. Here's the index: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-disneyland-disney-world-2011-trip-report/



Read it and loved it. You and your wife (?) are absolutely adorable. You didn't happen to go on the Holiday Tour, did you?

Leaving for Disneyland in 2.5 days, so my excitement is at an all-time high. I sort of don't even know what to do with myself right now.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Well I leave bright and early tomorrow morning for my one day whirlwind trip to DL. This is my first time to visit during the Holidays and unfortunately it's just for the day. I'm staying onsite for the first time at PPH and attending the Disney Institute Leadership Conference on Wednesday. We will be going on a "backstage" tour during the conference...I'm really looking forward to that. All day Tuesday will be spent at the parks. Thank you to everyone for sharing your pictures, you have certainly gotten me excited. I'll be sure to post about my trip when I return.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I haven't visited this thread in ages, but here are a few pics from my trip 2 weeks ago.


----------



## WDWFigment

KCmike said:


> Did you post the time lapse of World of Color?  I thought I read you said something about this but never got to view it.



That won't be done for a while. We leave for Walt Disney World on Wednesday morning, so I have a lot on my plate between now and then!



jemimabean said:


> Read it and loved it. You and your wife (?) are absolutely adorable. You didn't happen to go on the Holiday Tour, did you?
> 
> Leaving for Disneyland in 2.5 days, so my excitement is at an all-time high. I sort of don't even know what to do with myself right now.



Yes, that's my wife, Sarah. We did do the Holiday Time tour.


----------



## jemimabean

Constant Disney trips and a gorgeous wife? You're a lucky man.  

I know that you'll likely write about the Holiday Time tour in your trip report, but any brief words about it? I'm taking it on Friday afternoon. 

Two more days! Woot. Now we're off to the orthopedic surgeon to see if my daughter needs to have surgery on her (very) broken arm.


----------



## tksbaskets

WDWFigment said:


> FYI - I just started my Disneyland Christmas trip report. The first installment has 102 photos. Here's the index: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/christmas-disneyland-disney-world-2011-trip-report/



Great pictures!  

Deej - really loved your pics too.  How did you make the nice soft frame for Mickey and Minnie?

TK


----------



## KCmike




----------



## mommy2mrb

at single digits today  9 days until we leave 10 days until Disney


----------



## canadadisney

well....I tried to book the Holiday Tour for Jan 7 today and CM told me that they were not offering it that day. So I asked her what day is it running until? She told me Jan 6 then said "that's weird that it wouldn't be Jan 7" Then told me to call back tomorrow (the 8th) and see if it was added. I asked her how full the 6th was and she told me that there was still lots of room. 
So keep your fingers crossed for me that it's up tomorrow!


----------



## tksbaskets

canadadisney said:


> well....I tried to book the Holiday Tour for Jan 7 today and CM told me that they were not offering it that day. So I asked her what day is it running until? She told me Jan 6 then said "that's weird that it wouldn't be Jan 7" Then told me to call back tomorrow (the 8th) and see if it was added. I asked her how full the 6th was and she told me that there was still lots of room.
> So keep your fingers crossed for me that it's up tomorrow!



You should be fine.  I booked our 1/2 tour 30 days out and there was a lot of availability. 

TK


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Rainasunshine

KCmike said:


>



You always take such beautiful pictures


----------



## canadadisney

tksbaskets said:


> You should be fine.  I booked our 1/2 tour 30 days out and there was a lot of availability.
> 
> TK



Thanks! I booked it today. I am so excited for this!


----------



## mommy2mrb

just watched AFV at Disneyland...so cool to see the park all dressed up for the holidays!  only 7 days and a few hours until we are there


----------



## KCmike

Rainasunshine said:


> You always take such beautiful pictures



Thanks so much.  I really appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## tksbaskets

canadadisney said:


> Thanks! I booked it today. I am so excited for this!



I'm so glad you were able to book it.  We did the tour two years ago and liked it so much I booked again.  The preferred seating for the parade is worth it for me.  No need to stake a spot out for hours.  Plus is is the ONLY way I'd ever get my men on IASWH 



KCmike said:


>



KC all your pictures are so nice.  This one especially so.  I see from your signature you've developed a fondness for DL.  My family has too.  Just something so special about DL (and not just the lack of bus travel).

TK


----------



## kmv1217

I just came back a week ago from my trip to Disneyland. Im gonna try to post some pictures, but Ive never posted pics before so bare with me. 





This was my birthday cake!





Breakfast in Goofy's Kitchen






























Me in The Wheel house of the Mark Twain River Boat!





My very first dolewhip





Front of the Monorail!





Waterside seating at the Blue Bayou!




















My first time seeing Aladdin, ever.





My very first Mickey Premium Ice cream!





My very first Disney Gingerbread cookie!





My very first Disney Candy apple!






My first time seeing world of color!





My first Disneyland christmas!





My First Tigger tail! and the biggest sugar rush I have ever been on!





the inside of my cake after we tore it apart





my first monte cristo





My Blue Bayou Dinner. Surf and Turf. My first time trying Lobster. It was delicious!






The only princess i had time to meet. I love aurora, but I wish I couldve met ariel!

sorry there are so many. These are my favorites out of the 600 I took in 2 days


----------



## princesskelsey

I'll be going the last 2 days of the Christmas season, January 7th and 8th! I was wondering, will any of the holiday attractions be closed during these days to remove the decorations?


----------



## Eeee-va

Kayla, your pictures are so fun!  Glad you had a great time!


----------



## SunsetsOnTheBeach

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this forum. Just joined while researching how completely insane we are for making a trip to Disney over NYE weekend!

Can anyone tell me if the Holiday Time Tour is appropriate for young children? I have a 4 & 6 yr old, and am not sure if this would be too long and boring for them. LOVE the idea of getting on Small World and Haunted Mansion, and having a front row seat for the parade!!

We are not new to Disney, we are SoCal residents. Last year we went in December and it POURED ALL DAY LONG, like miserable pouring. Everything fun and holiday-like was canceled (parade, fireworks, etc), so we really want to do it all this year. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## larina

Thanks for sharing those great pics with us!!!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

OK, so now the countdown is ON!!!  Have stayed away from the boards the last month and a half so that I could get the excitment back up and not "spoil" our trip by seeing pictures of the things we will be seeing....I don't want to feel like I have already seen things when I get there because of the pictures.  I do have a couple prayer requests though....

First one is my health.  Our trip is once again in jeopardy of not happening this year because of my health.  I JUST got out of the hospital AGAIN.  This time was in for 6 days and have been extremely sick since I have gotten home.  I am unable to even keep water down right now.  I am so so bummed that my health is not cooperating with me.  I have been told that the doctors will allow me to go, but I have to promise that I will not walk even a little bit and that if things start to get bad that I will go to the ER down there.  Please pray that my body will at least cooperate with me so that we can go down there.  Also, because of all the medical problems I have had the last month and a half, our funds are down to very little for when we are down there.  The money that we had put aside has had to be used for medical things.  We have some money that we can take down, but not as much as we were expecting.  We will have to re-***** the funds that we spend.

So, I know that I have gotten lots and lots of pointers and very greatful for the ones I have gotten....but now that we are down to the countdown and things are going to be a lot tighter....need to know about penny pinching strategies....also, since I know some have already visited, what are the best places to spend the money for food and treats where you get the most for your money.  I won't be able to eat anything, so this is mainly for the family.  It is going to be hard enough with the warmer weather for me to stay hydrated, let alone get any nutrition into me.  We will be taking water bottles to fill up through the day as well as the juice packets.  Have plans to take pbj sandwiches for little snacks and just eat one meal a day in the parks.  We will have approximately $2000 for food and souvenirs...praying this will be enough.

Since my energy level is not going to be what I thought it was going to be, I will probably find myself off to the side and letting my family do most of the activities.  I will be the one staking out our seats for the fireworks and parades.  Also, since I won't be able to participate in much of anything or even ride the rides (will require way too much energy), what are some ideas from people of things to do where I can still enjoy the parks but not push myself so much that I do end up in the hospital.  Finally question is on the weather....I know it is really hard to say what it will be like, but we are currently in the low 30's during the day and teens at night.  I know it will be quite a bit warmer, but is it a humid warm.  Trying to prep myself as much as I can since the warmer weather is way harder on my physically.  Have a hard time getting enough fluids in and add the warmth to it and it makes it even harder.  

I will be spending this week putting the final touches on things and next Sunday we pull out for our trek to California.  This has been 2 yrs. in the making and I am getting more and more excited.  This week had better FLY BY!!!!!


----------



## aidensmom31

kmv1217 said:


> My First Tigger tail! and the biggest sugar rush I have ever been on!



Where did you get the Tigger Tail?  Awesome Pics!!!!!


----------



## kmv1217

aidensmom31 said:


> Where did you get the Tigger Tail?  Awesome Pics!!!!!



I got them in Critter Country in Pooh's Corner. They have lots of treats in their display case. I think this was like $5 or so. Thank you!


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## summer0407

Hi all. We just got back yesterday and had a great trip. Friday was so packed it was insane. I just wanted to give a quick tip. If you do not want to wait hours for a good spot in front of the castle for fireworks head over to It's a Small World. We had a great view of all the fireworks and there was so much snow over in that area as well. It was a great spot with less crowds!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Vala

I got my Christmas present early - I never thought I'd get a photo like this. 






Parade pictures from the Preferred Seating area of the Holiday Parade:



















































And one of my favorite shots I got at the Aladdin musical:


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Does anyone know if/when Disneyland puts their Christmas stuff on sale?


----------



## KCmike

Zooming on the castle


----------



## Goofy_Mom

KCmike said:


> Zooming on the castle



The guy with the camera at Uncle Walt's feet reminds me of the scene in one of the pirate movies where Captain Jack and Captain Barbossa have the spy glasses and Barbossa's is bigger than Jack's.


----------



## kmv1217

Vala said:


> And one of my favorite shots I got at the Aladdin musical:



I have a favorite one too I wanted to share!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## KCmike




----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I recorded Guy's Disney Holiday on the FoodNetwork this weekend and watched it last night. DH came home and "caught me" watching it and asked why I was torturing myself. We have no Disney trip in the works besides a possible side trip NEXT Christmas before we head to Palm Springs.


----------



## KCmike

I recorded it as well!  Small world.  I know secretly it is torture but I love any show about Disneyland.  I loved the candy cane portion and how the gentlemen working there had been there 20 and 35 years respectively.  Amazing.

I just realized I went over 5000 posts.  Wow I'm on here too much.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, forecasting to next year.......trying to work around a college schedule, work schedule & kids school........how is Veteran's Day & that week (Vets Day will be on a Sunday, observed on Monday).......we'd be there Sunday to Friday a.m.  

Just trying to figure out what we're looking at crowd wise.

I'm guessing that would be the first week of Christmas time, looking at this years calendar.  Does the parade, fireworks & tour all begin when its the official start time for the season??


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Ok, forecasting to next year.......trying to work around a college schedule, work schedule & kids school........how is Veteran's Day & that week (Vets Day will be on a Sunday, observed on Monday).......we'd be there Sunday to Friday a.m.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what we're looking at crowd wise.
> 
> I'm guessing that would be the first week of Christmas time, looking at this years calendar.  Does the parade, fireworks & tour all begin when its the official start time for the season??



Laurie -

I wanted to pop on for a minute and answer you.

We have no clue if the holidays will officially begin on the Friday before Veterans Day in 2012, or ON Veterans Day, or sometime after Veterans Day.  It seems like in the last Leap Year (2008), the holiday season at DLR began later in November after starting early in the years leading up to it, and then it resumed an early opening schedule in 2009 and beyond.  

DLR may decide to go back to a later official November opening in 2012 (especially because 2011's season is ending a week later than normal in 1/12 and they may want to balance it all out), OR they could do it in stages, where some things are up before the official opening, some things begin on the official opening and some things don't kick in until Thanksgiving week.

If you go right around Veteran's Day, you will not see everything as far as the hotels' decor and some of Downtown Disney.  That hotel stuff doesn't start to go up until at least early Thanksgiving week, if not immediately after Thanksgiving ends.  So if the hotels' decor is important to you as far as experiencing the seasonal festivities, then wait a week or two, if possible.

Otherwise, yes, when the season officially begins - whenever that date is in 2012 - the parade, fireworks and tour should all begin as well.  The Reindeer Round-Up will be open.  IASWH will be going, etc.  Most of the treats and goodies will be on sale (though some things don't appear until Thanksgiving).

Another factor is all the changes in DCA.  Because there will be so much happening in DCA in 2012, that may somehow affect when DLR chooses to begin its holiday season (officially).  Perhaps they will want to let the spotlight linger a bit longer on Cars Land and all that, and start the holidays a little later.  But we won't know the dates for sure until 2012 - maybe not even until Summer (though hopefully before).

The crowds will probably drop off a little bit after Veterans Day passes, but again, with all the work at DCA being finished next year, I expect that the overall crowd levels will pick up from June on until the end of the year.


----------



## Sherry E

Correction to what I posted earlier to Laurie (I remembered this point as I was washing dishes!) -

The hotels may or may not not be decorated on Veterans Day or immediately after that date.  It's not 100% certain and there will probably be no way to know for sure until it actually rolls around

I recall that Vala said that by the time her DLR trip came to an end this year (which was not long after the season officially began in mid-November, if I am correct on her dates), the PPH was already decorated.  I remember this sticking out in my mind because that is not the usual schedule for it - it seemed early for the PPH.

However, another person posted that the GCH was most definitely not decorated when the season began, and that the GCH decor did not start going up until early in the week of Thanksgiving - maybe even the Sunday before Thanksgiving.  In other years, the GCH decor did not appear until the Friday following Thanksgiving.

And I recall reading (on another forum somewhere) that no decorations were spotted at the DLH yet when the season began in mid-November.

So I think it's anyone's guess as to when the 3 hotels will get their holiday makeovers in 2012 - sometimes the designers and decorators may be ahead of schedule and sometimes behind - but *if* it is important to you to see the hotel stuff, then I would definitely make the DLR holiday trip later in November, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Sherry......I'm really debating these dates......if we go for the Christmas season, I want my family to see & experience everything.........so next question......what does Dec. 16-23 look.....we'd be out of there before Christmas eve.....but I imagine it's usually packed at this point.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple of my favorite pics from Day One (Dec. 6):

Looking up the Main St. Tree:






The Candy Canes (I got to the park too late to get a ticket for one of these beauties):






NOS:










HMH:










Mrs Claus at the Big Thunder Ranch:






Toy Soldiers playing in front of Small World:






These are just a few from the first half of Day One.....will post more in the next few days.


----------



## tksbaskets

Laurie those are great pictures!!  Thanks for sharing.  

Mike KC you captured a wonderful memory with your parade photo.


----------



## DizNee Luver

tksbaskets said:


> Laurie those are great pictures!!  Thanks for sharing.



Thank You!!

Here's some more of my favorites from Day One of my trip:


----------



## KCmike

How much are those candy canes?  Not sure I could eat it, I would want one for a souvenir!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

KCmike said:


> How much are those candy canes?  Not sure I could eat it, I would want one for a souvenir!!!



I believe they are going for $13.95 each.  Unfortunately those were done on the day I arrived, so by the time I made it to the parks, the wristbands were all gone.

I agree with you.....not sure I would eat it......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Finishing up Day One:


----------



## larina

I am getting so excited. We leave tomorrow morning and arrive in DL on Friday. I can't wait!!! Today is a bustle of finishing packing (so glad I shipped some stuff there!!!), baking, package delivery, dinner at the in-law's, and trying to sleep but knowing there's no way that is going to happen    Woooo hoooooo


----------



## tksbaskets

larina said:


> I am getting so excited. We leave tomorrow morning and arrive in DL on Friday. I can't wait!!! Today is a bustle of finishing packing (so glad I shipped some stuff there!!!), baking, package delivery, dinner at the in-law's, and trying to sleep but knowing there's no way that is going to happen    Woooo hoooooo



How exciting!!  I have 10 more days.  Have a blast


----------



## dalstitch45

Can't wait to post some pictures when I get back.  I absolutely loved the Toy Soldier Show in front of ISASW, and the Holiday Tour.  We are at WDW now.  I want to do a combined trip report after I get back tomorrow.  I think I am going to need a few days to rest after our coast to coast trips.  Only been home four days this month, but it has been all worth it.  I want to thank all you guys for convincing me to do DLR for Christmastime this year (all due to this thread *SHERRY*).  It has been an amazing two and a half weeks.


----------



## Sherry E

dalstitch45 said:


> Can't wait to post some pictures when I get back.  I absolutely loved the Toy Soldier Show in front of ISASW, and the Holiday Tour.  We are at WDW now.  I want to do a combined trip report after I get back tomorrow.  I think I am going to need a few days to rest after our coast to coast trips.  Only been home four days this month, but it has been all worth it.  I want to thank all you guys for convincing me to do DLR for Christmastime this year (all due to this thread *SHERRY*).  It has been an amazing two and a half weeks.



 Thank you so much for the shout out, dalstitch45!  I'm so glad that this thread (and I!) helped you in some small way as you prepared for your DLR Christmas time trip!  

I'm sure you will need rest when you get back from WDW, but I think it's safe to say that we all look forward to seeing your photos and reading your trip report(s)!

I haven't even posted any photos from my recent holiday trip (nor have I officially begun a trip report)!  I'm not sure if anyone has noticed that, but I thought it was funny (and maybe a tad ironic) that the creator of the Christmas Time Superthread has not posted any new photos in it!  Well, since last week I have posted random single photos here and there in my "Countdown to Christmas" (in my existing trip report).  But there have only been a few.

My holiday trip started off great and was great for a couple of days, but didn't exactly go as planned for a couple of reasons.  I got some photos, for sure, but not nearly the massive number of photos I had planned to get (or that I got in 2010).  I feel like I let myself down!  I feel incomplete.  Oh well.  There is always next year, I suppose.

But I should eventually get around to posting some of what I took this year, shouldn't I?  I got a few good ones here and there.  Stay tuned!


----------



## perlster

The table of contents could use updating.


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> The table of contents could use updating.



I'm aware of that, perlster,  I know what has to be done in my threads!  But thanks for pointing it out, though.  

People seem to love this thread anyway, even if the ToC needs updating!  Please remember that the Table of Contents is not mandatory for any thread, and those of us who have chosen to add ToC's into our threads have done it when we had extra time to devote to it.  (There are also various Check-In threads which need to be updated by their OP's and have not been, but they function anyway.)  We get the essentials and basics in place, and anything else we can do after that is done as we can fit it in.

I have either not had the time to devote in recent months, or have chosen to focus on other things in this thread to keep it going (such as all my Theme Weeks that I did here for nearly 3 months) - not to mention the fact that I have mainly been waiting to do 'update work' until I get a new computer, because it's very hard for me to do certain things on certain pages of the DIS with the current PC that I have (some of them load much more slowly than others and lock up my PC).

Rest assured, I am very aware of what needs to be done and will be doing it when I can.  I have big plans and ideas for the Superthreads in 2012!


----------



## larina

Sherri, you are my hero. Thank you for this thread and all the tips. We are having the BEST time ever! My family really needed this do-over trip and it is better than we ever could have imagined and I blame you, LOL. Truth is, we are just having a blessed trip (it is my opinion that we have an angel watching over us, but you think what you want   and it is wonderful!!! Thanks for all your hard work, all your great pics, and getting us in the spirit.


----------



## KCmike

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## pattyduke34

Finally had a few minutes to download a few pictures..Vacation was great!  had an amazing time!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## pattyduke34

Had the most wonderful time on IASM...We took the tour...would recommend it to everyone...Our tour guide was great.  Well we had a little mishap on the IASM ride.  We had 15 in our tour group...and to say the least about ten of us were on the Large size!  Well we got stuck!!!  They took some people out and we moved a bit..but still way over loaded...My sons had to help us through the ride by grabbing the sides outside the boat and pulling us through!!  It was a ride to remember 
Few more pictures of our trip




Front seat on the monorail!  What a great view!


----------



## aidensmom31

OMG! Only 1 days and I get to see all of this


----------



## tksbaskets

Oh my, my favorite thread had disappeared off the first pages.  It's still Christmastime at Disneyland!  

pattyduke34 your pictures are wonderful but I especially love your family photo at DCA with Santa.  As a mother of almost grown men (ask me any given day) it's wonderful to see adult families enjoying family time.

We leave in three days!!   It was 22 today in Michigan.  We're looking forward to the California weather.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, now that I have Day two of my TR done, I'll share a few of my fav pics!!

The new monorail slides at the DLH:






Close up of DLH tree in the Fantasy tower/main lobby:







Piddle!!! Over my limit on photobucket......give me a few to figure this out......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

I didn't realize sharing an already uploaded pic would put me over the limit.....I just lost 700 or so photos on my trip report.........ugh....they'll come back but not until mid January......rats!!

Anywho's......here's my other photobucket acct & some more of Day two:

Small World Holiday:
















The castle:
















Mickey Demitasse Cup:


----------



## tksbaskets

Laurie these are wonderful photos!  How did I miss that you are doing a trip report??    Guess where I'm off to next! 

 Your IASWH picture of the clock is top notch

TK


----------



## DizNee Luver

tksbaskets said:


> Laurie these are wonderful photos!  How did I miss that you are doing a trip report??    Guess where I'm off to next!
> 
> Your IASWH picture of the clock is top notch
> 
> TK



Thank you so much!!!  You'll be happy to find that the pictures have reappeared on my report....all but one page.....really weird!


----------



## pattyduke34

A few more then off to bed...









Had my nails done just for the trip!


----------



## skiingfast

Video of the decorations in the resort hotels on the Disney Blog.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/12/video-holidays-at-the-disneyland-resort-hotels/


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I'm considering a two-week trip bridging Halloween and Christmas at DL by arriving around Oct 30 and staying in SoCal (I have other things and people to see there) through the start of Christmas. Thanksgiving is as early as it can be, Nov 22, in 2012, so does that affect when Christmas might start? It looks like Monday, Nov 12, if it follows the pattern of this year, but that also happens to be Vets' Day. Will that affect the launch?
Is there enough Christmas magic to be seen and experienced in the interim weeks in early Nov that my family won't mind if the actual opening means crazy crowds? Too many closures and refurbs in the interim to be worth it, so choose Halloween OR Christmas time and give up on trying to see both?
This new plan started after reading the thread where someone asked which time would people rather see DL, and almost all voted for Christmas as being so much bigger and better bang for the buck. We'd be coming 2500 miles from Canada on probably our one and only trip to DL, so it needs to be good. But the original plan included an Oct visit for one of my sons' Oct birthday and the fun of Halloween, which they all like a lot. Another son has a Nov birthday, so we'll need a birthday button either way, but the Oct boy is much more of an extroverted show-off who'd love the extra attention from CMs etc. ;-)

TIA for any thoughts and input!

AJ


----------



## mariezp

Love those fingernails, pattyduke34!

TigerlilyAJ, we were in the park this past November for almost 2 weeks. We arrived on October 31 but did not go into the park but when we did go the following day the majority of Halloween decorations had come down almost overnight and the park was indeed beginning to be transformed for the Christmas season. By the time we left on the 12th the Chistmas tree was up and the park was looking pretty darn festive! In previous years I do believe it was fairly common for the Christmas season to begin on the 3rd weekend of the month but for 2011 they changed up their usual pattern by kicking off the official season on Nov 14th which was a Monday. So who knows what they will come up with in 2012!???? Not sure how the Veteran's day will effect it but just know that it will most likely be crowded that weekend. At any rate early November is a great time to go. The weather is generally good and the crowds are reasonable compared to later in the month. There will be plenty to see and if you are prepared for the crowds you will be good to go!
As for refurbs... it's hard to say. This year POTC was down so it is unlikely that they would be down next year. We have been going during the fall for a number of years and quite often it seems that one of the better rides might possibly be down which can be unfortunate but not a deal breaker since there is always still plenty to see and do. Do be aware that park hours are shorter in the fall.... closing at 8 during the week... but since crowds are less you can get more done in a shorter period of time. 
I personally am not a big fan of Halloween so Christmas time wins for us hands down as the prime time to go. We used to go in October but since the parties began it has gotten increasingly more crowded which is another reason we choose to go in November. I would say that even though your one son's birthday is in October you could still pick up a birthday button and call it a belated celebration for him too even if you did wait until November.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Thanks, Marie. Skiingfast said some similar things in an individual thread I started looking for more people like you who know what early November is like!
By "refurbs" I only meant things that will HAVE to be closed to get ready for Christmas like IASW. That is a must-do ride for me, so getting it in during October and/or being there when it re-opens in its Christmas glory is something I need to figure in. So, something like a Nov 3-10 trip would not for me, because my understanding is that it would be unavailable.
The Big Unknowable is that start for Christmas season in 2012. If they hold until the weekend before Thanksgiving, like Fri, Nov 16 or something, it really becomes a three-week trip, aka budget buster as well as bad idea for a grade-school kid and a kindergartner.
It's interesting to see things like the HoJo entertainment retro rate dates, as they seem to be a bit of a clue as to what HoJo thinks will be busier times around Halloween and Thanksgiving.
http://www.boards.hojoanaheim.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14
I think the weekends I imagine as potential starts for Christmas still get the low retro rate maybe because they imagine that the crowds for those weekends will be due to locals, instead of people who will need a hotel room? Meanwhile, the whole week leading up to Halloween is NOT part of the retro rate, but you can get it right on Nov 1! So to me those are all clues about crowds, closures, etc.

AJ


----------



## NewbieMouse

I've been meaning to post as we are now back from our second Disney Christmas vacation. We had a great time - I love going during the Christmas season (although I'm not fond of the holiday version of the HM, but that I can learn to live with). 

The one thing that was a real disappointment for us was the Fantasmic Dessert Seating. I have done it before so it's not the experience itself that we didn't like, but because of where we were sitting, we were right under the "soap snow" blower and we had to re-close our dessert boxes and got covered in soap. It really interrupted the experience and I really wish they would rethink having that come down in that particular area when the seating is set up. Maybe the magic of the snow is muted for me (Canadian, here!), but I really wish that didn't happen. 

Other that that we had a fantastic time. Yay for Disney during the holidays! Already planning for December 2012!


----------



## focusondisney

Hi all!  I'm starting to hang out here as we are planning to go to DL late this year.  We have been to DL about 4 0r 5 times already, last time was about  6 years ago.  Absolutely love Haunrted Mansion holiday & IASW holiday, so we will be going late Nov/ early Dec.  So a few questions: 





DizNee Luver said:


> A couple of my favorite pics from Day One (Dec. 6):
> 
> 
> The Candy Canes (I got to the park too late to get a ticket for one of these beauties):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Soldiers playing in front of Small World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few from the first half of Day One.....will post more in the next few days.




So the candy canes are so popular you have to get a wristband just to buy one?    Where & when do you get a wristband?

Are the Toy Soldiers out at certain times?  Are they listed on the daily entertainment schedule or are they hit & miss, just lucly if you find them?  I love the Toy Soldiers in the Christmas Parade @ WDW & would love to see them at DL.  



DizNee Luver said:


> Mickey Demitasse Cup:




Is this the dessert cup?  That is so cute!  I hope they do that again next year; I'd love to get a few of those cups as souveniers.   Where did you get that?





Sherry E said:


> Rest assured, I am very aware of what needs to be done and will be doing it when I can.  I have big plans and ideas for the Superthreads in 2012!



Glad to hear you will have a Superthread for 2012!!!  I hope to be hanging around a lot & getting as much planning help as you are all willing to share.     Thanks for all your work & efforts.  It is really appreciated.   

So after all that here's my info so far:   Just DH & I travelling, (we're in our mid 50's).  Know we will probably stay at DL hotel; we've stayed there before & lovede it.  Love the history & special feel we got staying there.  Looking at either week right after Thanksgiving or 1st week in Dec.  Coming from Buffalo NY & would stay either Mon- Fri or Tues - Sat, probably depending on airfare.  Our preference will be Mon Nov 26 - Fri Nov 30th, I think.  Thoughts on those dates?  We would not want to be there during any parade tapings either.

We like taking the tours & doing dessert parties, so we'll probably do the Fantasmic Dessert Party & Holiday Tours if they are offered.

I've read that DL discounts come out later than those for WDW.  About when should I start looking for them?  Any point in booking hotels this far out?  


Thanks for any & all comments & suggestions!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

focusondisney said:


> So the candy canes are so popular you have to get a wristband just to buy one?    Where & when do you get a wristband?
> 
> Are the Toy Soldiers out at certain times?  Are they listed on the daily entertainment schedule or are they hit & miss, just lucly if you find them?  I love the Toy Soldiers in the Christmas Parade @ WDW & would love to see them at DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the dessert cup?  That is so cute!  I hope they do that again next year; I'd love to get a few of those cups as souveniers.   Where did you get that?



The candy canes are very popular, almost collectibles!!  They don't make these daily, so there are selected dates they are made & that's what makes them even harder to get.  You have to be there prior to opening on a candy cane day & hoof it to the Candy Palace on Main Street to get your wristband.  They only make so many in a batch & that's it.

The Toy Soldiers were down by It's a Small World & I just lucked out seeing them.  It's possible it was listed on the daily schedule....but I never looked at one to see.

The Mickey dessert cups can be found at the Main St Bakery or now it would be the Jolly Holiday Bakery.  I imagine they're other places, as I actually found mine at the Paradise Pier Hotel before I headed up to my room.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hello from The Grand Californian.  Just wanted to let you know the huge tree came down overnight in the lobby.  From what we hear about 20 people were madly working most of the night.  Today we came back from DCA and my DH said, "hey they moved the piano - and the tree!"

Not as much holiday as when we were here the week between Christmas and New Years.  No carolers in the lobby.  Lots of Christmas music.  I'll let you know if we see any other changes the rest of the week.

Great weather!  Warm and sunny.  Ahh....

TK


----------



## perlster

DizNee Luver said:


> The candy canes are very popular, almost collectibles!!  They don't make these daily, so there are selected dates they are made & that's what makes them even harder to get.  You have to be there prior to opening on a candy cane day & hoof it to the Candy Palace on Main Street to get your wristband.


----------



## larina

NewbieMouse said:


> ...although I'm not fond of the holiday version of the HM, but that I can learn to live with....



I thought I was the only one. The bright colors just RUIN it for me. We used a special FastPass thing to go on it and we were so upset we wasted it on that. Upside, we skipped waiting in a posted 90 minute line (was probably only 70 minutes really) for a ride we didn't even like.


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Thanks, Marie. Skiingfast said some similar things in an individual thread I started looking for more people like you who know what early November is like!
> By "refurbs" I only meant things that will HAVE to be closed to get ready for Christmas like IASW. That is a must-do ride for me, so getting it in during October and/or being there when it re-opens in its Christmas glory is something I need to figure in. So, something like a Nov 3-10 trip would not for me, because my understanding is that it would be unavailable.
> The Big Unknowable is that start for Christmas season in 2012. If they hold until the weekend before Thanksgiving, like Fri, Nov 16 or something, it really becomes a three-week trip, aka budget buster as well as bad idea for a grade-school kid and a kindergartner.
> It's interesting to see things like the HoJo entertainment retro rate dates, as they seem to be a bit of a clue as to what HoJo thinks will be busier times around Halloween and Thanksgiving.
> http://www.boards.hojoanaheim.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14
> I think the weekends I imagine as potential starts for Christmas still get the low retro rate maybe because they imagine that the crowds for those weekends will be due to locals, instead of people who will need a hotel room? Meanwhile, the whole week leading up to Halloween is NOT part of the retro rate, but you can get it right on Nov 1! So to me those are all clues about crowds, closures, etc.
> 
> AJ




*AJ - *

The "official" start of the holiday season is a big question mark, indeed.  But, if it's any consolation, the season had a later start in 2008 and then it has been earlier ever since then.  

In 2008 (the last Leap Year, coincidentally), the season officially began on the Friday right before Thanksgiving, so basically less than one week before.  

In 2009 and 2010, the holiday season officially began 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving, so just about 2 weeks before Turkey Day.

It's 2011 when things got strange!  None of us were really expecting a Monday to be the "official" start date and yet it was.  We thought the start date would have been either Friday, 11/11/11 (Veterans Day) or Friday, 11/18/11 (which seemed too late).  So when it turned out to be Monday, 11/14/11, we were taken aback!  And yet, even though 11/14 was the official start date, things like IASW Holiday actually began a few days early, as I recall.  I think the holiday fireworks began early too.

Somehow, I think that starting the season on Friday, 11/9/12 seems way too early.  And yet, beginning the season on Friday, 11/16/12 seems kind of late, given how hugely popular the holidays are at DLR.  And 11/23 seems way too late.  So I would not at all be surprised if we see another Monday start date this year, and that could be 11/12/12.  I do not think the season will begin any later than 11/16.  

My prediction is that the official start date will be somewhere between 11/12 and 11/16, but we shall see.  And IASW Holiday will probably kick off a couple of days before the holidays begin.  

There will be all kinds of decorations up and around DLR before the season has its official start date, BUT most likely the 3 hotels will not be decorated until the week of Thanksgiving.  Certain holiday food items don't seem to appear until Thanksgiving or after, as well.  




focusondisney said:


> Hi all!  I'm starting to hang out here as we are planning to go to DL late this year.  We have been to DL about 4 0r 5 times already, last time was about  6 years ago.  Absolutely love Haunrted Mansion holiday & IASW holiday, so we will be going late Nov/ early Dec.  So a few questions:
> 
> So the candy canes are so popular you have to get a wristband just to buy one?    Where & when do you get a wristband?
> 
> Are the Toy Soldiers out at certain times?  Are they listed on the daily entertainment schedule or are they hit & miss, just lucly if you find them?  I love the Toy Soldiers in the Christmas Parade @ WDW & would love to see them at DL.
> 
> Is this the dessert cup?  That is so cute!  I hope they do that again next year; I'd love to get a few of those cups as souveniers.   Where did you get that?
> 
> Glad to hear you will have a Superthread for 2012!!!  I hope to be hanging around a lot & getting as much planning help as you are all willing to share.     Thanks for all your work & efforts.  It is really appreciated.
> 
> So after all that here's my info so far:   Just DH & I travelling, (we're in our mid 50's).  Know we will probably stay at DL hotel; we've stayed there before & lovede it.  Love the history & special feel we got staying there.  Looking at either week right after Thanksgiving or 1st week in Dec.  Coming from Buffalo NY & would stay either Mon- Fri or Tues - Sat, probably depending on airfare.  Our preference will be Mon Nov 26 - Fri Nov 30th, I think.  Thoughts on those dates?  We would not want to be there during any parade tapings either.
> 
> We like taking the tours & doing dessert parties, so we'll probably do the Fantasmic Dessert Party & Holiday Tours if they are offered.
> 
> I've read that DL discounts come out later than those for WDW.  About when should I start looking for them?  Any point in booking hotels this far out?
> 
> Thanks for any & all comments & suggestions!!!




Hello, *focusondisney*!  Welcome!  Hopefully we can all be of assistance and share information!  Thank you for the kind words.

Oh yes, this Superthread is not going anywhere!  The Superthreads (about any given topic, whether it is World of Color, Fantasmic, the holidays, etc.) are intended to be the main sources of general and specific info on their designated subjects and are year-round.  In other words, I wouldn't start a new Superthread just because it's 2012 or anything.  I will keep this one going until we hit the page limit, and then I will have to transfer all the main, basic info over to the new thread.  

Lots of the info is general info that applies to each year, but I have to update a lot of things in the first 3 posts on Page 1, which I am planning to do when I get a new PC.  Otherwise, this thread continues on and there will again be the popular "Theme Weeks," which will begin when we reach late August, and will continue as we count down to the start of the holiday season, whenever that is!  So stay tuned!

The monthly Check-In threads are the things that change with each year.

Those demitasse dessert cups can be found at many places around DLR - in any of the bake shops or places that sell baked goods (like the little counter service place at the Paradise Pier Hotel, where Laurie got hers!), and at certain restaurants like Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn, to name a couple.  They seem to be very popular so I don't think they will disappear any time soon.

In fact, I'm not sure if DLR did the same kind of thing for the holidays as they did for Halloween Time, but during Halloween season they sold smaller Donald Duck/Autumn demitasse desserts at the bake shops and Plaza Inn, while Carnation Cafe and Cafe Orleans sold the larger pumpkin Mickey demitasse desserts.

As for your dates - many people have said that the week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend is a dream in terms of crowds, although this year is a huge question mark because of all the changes happening at DCA that will inevitably attract mobs of people.  That 'California Adventure factor' could be a game-changer in terms of crowd patterns.  I almost made my annual DLR holiday trip in that week in 2011, but I changed it to the first week in December instead.

I have to say - I was not bothered at all by crowds during my December 4 - 8th trip last month.  Sure, there were people.  On December 4, the Candlelight Processional was happening and that brought in some extra folks in the latter part of the day.  But really, the first part of the day and all the subsequent days were fine, I felt.  I have been to DLR during other times in November and December in years past when it was much more crowded and, frankly, unbearable.  This week was fine.

There was one day - when was it? - I think it was Monday, December 5th, when I was walking all around California Adventure and Disneyland and the crowds were very light.  This was the first time EVER that I walked into Gibson Girl Ice Cream on Main Street and didn't see a line!! 

Again, the 'California Adventure factor' could change the whole game and maybe the previously pleasant, uncrowded weeks could suddenly be hideously crowded.  But if you have to end up going in that first week of December I think you will be okay!  

Otherwise, I think 11/26 - 11/30 would be great!




tksbaskets said:


> Hello from The Grand Californian.  Just wanted to let you know the huge tree came down overnight in the lobby.  From what we hear about 20 people were madly working most of the night.  Today we came back from DCA and my DH said, "hey they moved the piano - and the tree!"
> 
> Not as much holiday as when we were here the week between Christmas and New Years.  No carolers in the lobby.  Lots of Christmas music.  I'll let you know if we see any other changes the rest of the week.
> 
> Great weather!  Warm and sunny.  Ahh....
> 
> TK




*TK -*

Thanks for the update!  You know I was especially curious as to when everything was beginning to come down.  That's interesting to know that the GCH tree came down before the season ended - and yet I am not surprised.  Remember I was saying a while back that I had a feeling that certain things would start to disappear - a little at a time - in the week following New Year's.  I just had a hunch that DLR would want to take things down here and there - but not everything all at once.  They want to leave enough things up to keep calling it the holiday season, but they want to have everything holiday-esque (except for IASW Holiday) down by Monday!

Keep the updates coming!




larina said:


> I thought I was the only one. The bright colors just RUIN it for me. We used a special FastPass thing to go on it and we were so upset we wasted it on that. Upside, we skipped waiting in a posted 90 minute line (was probably only 70 minutes really) for a ride we didn't even like.



*larina -*

I don't think you are the only one at all (who feels that way about Haunted Mansion Holiday)!  There have been endless debates (dare I say, arguments) about Haunted Mansion vs. Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Many, many people prefer the original Haunted Mansion and detest the overlay.  In fact, if anything, just based on what I have read on the DIS alone, I would say that more people prefer the original Haunted Mansion over HMH.

Personally, I really love Haunted Mansion Holiday.  To me, it is very tied in and synonymous with the Halloween and Christmas seasons at DLR and I would be very disappointed if they ever stopped running it, just as I would be upset if they stopped IASW Holiday.  I look forward to HMH every year.  I love the fresh gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom.  I love the snowdrift hidden Mickey on the floor.  I love the Halloween tree and all of that.  I love that the overlay is so detailed and extensive.

But I don't know that I would necessarily say that I prefer HMH over HM.  Of course, I grew up with the original HM so that would be a tough proclamation to make.  But I like the infusion of something different every year.

What I love and appreciate is that there are two versions of the same ride to enjoy throughout the year.  I like that the ride can be switched out to be a totally different thing for several months of the year, and then be something else for the rest of the year.  I am a big fan of ride overlays in general, though, and I wish that more rides got overlays!

But, again, you and NewbieMouse are certainly not alone in your feelings about Haunted Mansion Holiday.  On the DIS, I think there are more people who agree with you and share your opinion than those who disagree.


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *focusondisney*!  Welcome!  Hopefully we can all be of assistance and share information!  Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> As for your dates - many people have said that the week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend is a dream in terms of crowds, although this year is a huge question mark because of all the changes happening at DCA that will inevitably attract mobs of people.  That 'California Adventure factor' could be a game-changer in terms of crowd patterns.
> 
> Again, the 'California Adventure factor' could change the whole game and maybe the previously pleasant, uncrowded weeks could suddenly be hideously crowded.  But if you have to end up going in that first week of December I think you will be okay!
> 
> Otherwise, I think 11/26 - 11/30 would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> *larina -*
> 
> I don't think you are the only one at all (who feels that way about Haunted Mansion Holiday)!  There have been endless debates (dare I say, arguments) about Haunted Mansion vs. Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Many, many people prefer the original Haunted Mansion and detest the overlay.  In fact, if anything, just based on what I have read on the DIS alone, I would say that more people prefer the original Haunted Mansion over HMH.




Hi Sherry & thanks for the warm welcome!   Thanks too for your thoughts on our probable dates.  I know it will be very difficult to predict crowds because of the finish of construction.  I just hope to avoid  Parade tapings & early closings for cast member parties.  I think those 2 things will cut into our time & plans too much.   We are annual visitors to WDW & are rope droppers & good with fastpass use! So we can deal with crowds if we have to!   

I find it interesting that many frequent visitors to DL don't like the holiday overlays.  There are usually a few posts every year on the WDW forums from  people who wish WDW would do them!  I love them, too.   If it weren't for them, we'd probably be going in Sept. instead.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

_"My prediction is that the official start date will be somewhere between 11/12 and 11/16, but we shall see. And IASW Holiday will probably kick off a couple of days before the holidays begin. 

There will be all kinds of decorations up and around DLR before the season has its official start date, BUT most likely the 3 hotels will not be decorated until the week of Thanksgiving. Certain holiday food items don't seem to appear until Thanksgiving or after, as well. "_

Thank you so much for the input, Sherry. Skiingfast came to similar conclusions. I care deeply about IASW done up for Christmas, would feel I hadn't gotten true bang for my 3-week-vacation buck if I did not get the Christmas fireworks, but don't care much at all about the DLR hotels' decorations (even though I'm sure they are something to see). I have to say I hadn't thought about the foods, but it's good now to be on guard for the possibility we won't see much in the first half of November.
I just can't believe how late they announce things. I have been planning this trip, reading the DIS boards, etc., for 10 months now, and still have another six months before I can book with certainty for the things I might want to see. It's a bit frustrating, especially because I can't help but think that there's a Christmas at Disneyland team of CMs that already knows the start date! ;-)
I guess I'll just keep an eye on this AND the Halloween thread. And for news on Cars Land. And hotels' rate deals. And airfare sales. And ticket prices AND now, after skiingfast's excellent suggestion, APs.

AJ


----------



## Jamian

Hi everyone!  I recently returned from my first Christmas at DLR.  Even though the crowds were unbelievable (we were there Dec.28 - Jan.1) it was still a great time.  The whole resort (Disneyland park especially) is so beautiful during the holidays.  I think we use the word magical too often around these boards but it absolutely applies in this case.  The early entry while staying at the Grand Californian was a huge help in staying ahead of the crowds in DCA and Magic Morning at DL was very useful as well.  I took a bunch of photos that I will share here as I get them posted up on Flickr.  Here are the first two:




Old Is New by -Jamian-, on Flickr




Around The Bend by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Jamian said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently returned from my first Christmas at DLR.  Even though the crowds were unbelievable (we were there Dec.28 - Jan.1) it was still a great time.  The whole resort (Disneyland park especially) is so beautiful during the holidays.  I think we use the word magical too often around these boards but it absolutely applies in this case.  The early entry while staying at the Grand Californian was a huge help in staying ahead of the crowds in DCA and Magic Morning at DL was very useful as well.  I took a bunch of photos that I will share here as I get them posted up on Flickr.  Here are the first two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Is New by -Jamian-, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around The Bend by -Jamian-, on Flickr






Hello, Jamian!

Welcome, and than you so much for sharing your gorgeous DLR holiday pictures with us!  I especially love the first photo - how and when did you find Main Street that empty, especially during the madhouse that is the week between Christmas and New Year's?  That is incredible!

I'm so glad you thought to come to this thread and post the photos for us to enjoy - I tend to think that many folks are only thinking about Christmas and sharing Christmas/DLR photos in the middle of the holiday season, but realistically, there are people who plan their holiday trips to the parks all year round, and it's always good to see photos from different people's perspectives to help inform folks' decisions about their trips!

I agree - the word "magical" is tossed around quite liberally in regards to any Disney parks, but it's hard to find an alternate word that is quite as fitting to describe the Christmas season at DLR.  The combo of Disney + the beauty of the holiday lights and colors, along with the seasonal sounds, scents and flavors, is just pure magic!  There's no other way to say it!

Thank you again for sharing your lovely pictures and I can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## WDWFigment

Hadn't received a notification for this thread in a while (until today). Reminded me that I have some more photos to post...

Here are a few:




'Twas the Night Before Christmas...at Disneyland by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr




Christmas on Main Street - Disneyland by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr




"Believe... In Holiday Magic" - Disneyland Fireworks by Tom Bricker (WDWFigment), on Flickr

Lots more on Flickr and on my website under the Christmas tag: http://www.disneytouristblog.com/tag/christmas/


----------



## KCmike

Nice shots Jamian.  Glad to see you and Tom finally make it over for Christmas.  What took you guys so long???


----------



## SkRiderMom

Wow, those are some incredibly beautiful photo's Jamian and WDWFigment!!

It looks like our 3rd trip to Disneyland is going to be Nov. 28- Dec. 5 2012 and I'm pretty excited already.  Our first trip was in early December 2008 (the week after US Thanksgiving) and we loved all the Christmas decorations and low crowds at that time. Am I right in thinking that the crowds should be comparable for the dates we've chosen since again it is the week after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Sherry E

SkRiderMom said:


> Wow, those are some incredibly beautiful photo's Jamian and WDWFigment!!
> 
> It looks like our 3rd trip to Disneyland is going to be Nov. 28- Dec. 5 2012 and I'm pretty excited already.  Our first trip was in early December 2008 (the week after US Thanksgiving) and we loved all the Christmas decorations and low crowds at that time. Am I right in thinking that the crowds should be comparable for the dates we've chosen since again it is the week after Thanksgiving?



SkRiderMom -

Hi there!  

Well, I think that the week immediately following Thanksgiving will still be much better than certain other weeks, crowd-wise.  It's after the long Thanksgiving weekend is over and people have returned back to work and school, but it's also before the Christmas break.  So I think that a lot of people are simply unavailable to travel during that 'in-between holidays' time.

Keep in mind that the entire holiday season at Disneyland has gotten much more popular over the last few years, which has caused many more people to try to find the 'slower' times to go where they can still enjoy the decorations, the treats, the festivities and entertainment but with lighter crowds...which in turn has caused more people to visit the parks during those slower times.

So basically, even the slower weeks of the holiday season are probably not as slow as they were 4 years ago.

Also, this year we will see the completion of the billion dollar makeover in California Adventure.  This will attract a lot of people to the whole Resort.  Personally, I feel that the novelty and curiosity factor of these new things will make both parks more crowded throughout the year - even during the off-peak times.  This doesn't mean that it will necessarily be a jam-packed house every single day through December 31, but I think there will be many people visiting the parks between June and December of this year than there were last year.  Lots of people have been eagerly awaiting the completion of this project and want to see the finished product!

I was at DLR in the first week of December last month (from 12/4 - 12/8), and I was quite pleased with the crowd level.  Sure, there were lots of people (it was the holiday season, after all) but it wasn't oppressively crowded.  I would definitely go during that week again.  One of the days - Monday, 12/5, I think it was - California Adventure was a ghost town compared to how I have seen it before, and Disneyland was much less crowded than other times (Main Street was not congested, for example).


----------



## Jamian

New Orleans Square by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## lvdis

So, Jamian and WDWFigment, how did you get those empty street pictures?  I love them!


----------



## Jamian

lvdis said:


> So, Jamian and WDWFigment, how did you get those empty street pictures?  I love them!



Thanks!  For me (and Tom would probably agree) it's really just about waiting out all of the other guests in the park.  I always start in one of the far corners of the park and slowly work my way to Main Street by which point most if not all the remaining guests have left.

It involves staying 1-2 hours past the official closing time and possibly inviting some "conversations" from security, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## Sherry E

Jamian said:


> Thanks!  For me (and Tom would probably agree) it's really just about waiting out all of the other guests in the park.  I always start in one of the far corners of the park and slowly work my way to Main Street by which point most if not all the remaining guests have left.
> 
> It involves staying 1-2 hours past the official closing time and possibly inviting some "conversations" from security, but it's worth it to me.



I had wondered the same thing (I posted the question last week, I think)!  I was mystified how you could capture such empty, people-free shots in the week between Christmas and New Year's, which is a notoriously crazy time for crowds.  I guess, even during the busiest times of year, the crowds still have to leave when the park closes!

Anyway, thank you again for contributing your lovely photos!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Love this thread and all the great pix! 

I was wondering we like to go to WDW the week before T'giving as most of the Christmas stuff has started by then.
Is this also true for DL or would we be better off looking at the week after T'giving or 1st week of Dec. This would be our 1st trip to DL/CA and since we love WDW so much near the holidays I though it might also be a good time for our 1st visit to DL!


----------



## Sherry E

loveysbydesign said:


> Love this thread and all the great pix!
> 
> I was wondering we like to go to WDW the week before T'giving as most of the Christmas stuff has started by then.
> Is this also true for DL or would we be better off looking at the week after T'giving or 1st week of Dec. This would be our 1st trip to DL/CA and since we love WDW so much near the holidays I though it might also be a good time for our 1st visit to DL!



loveysbydesign -

Hi there!  Thank you so much for joining us!

Okay, in my honest opinion, I feel that if you really want the full holiday experience at Disneyland Resort, where everything is in complete Christmas/holiday mode, you should go either in the week immediately following Thanksgiving or in that first week of December.

While most holiday things will be in place in the parks before Thanksgiving, the 3 hotels (which are all within walking distance from each other and from the parks) will not necessarily be decorated before that.  It seems like sometimes they get their holiday decor right before Thanksgiving and sometimes it's right after.  I'm not sure what it will be this year, but to be on the safe side I would suggest waiting until one of those post-Thanksgiving weeks.

The reason I think it's worth waiting is because the Grand Californian Hotel is very special at Christmas time.  The lobby environment is particularly cozy as it is, and it really lends itself to the seasonal merriment.  The tree is enormous.  There are carolers who come and perform both by the tree and in one of the corridors every day/night.  Santa has a PhotoPass photographer with him at this hotel, and he is there every night for a couple of hours.  The pianist plays Christmas songs.  There's a guitarist that comes in when the pianist is on break.  People curl up on the comfy chairs and sofas to soak in the atmosphere, with drinks in hand.  It's just a really nice (free!) way to enjoy some holiday spirit.

Also, the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree is stunning in person - it glows in blue-green lights.  It's worth seeing, believe me!  When I checked into the PPH last year (two months ago), it was about 6 a.m. and people were standing around, staring and pointing at the tree because it is so striking!

The Disneyland Hotel also has some fun decorations - a rather elaborate Santa set-up, a whimsical tree at Goofy's Kitchen, etc.

So I think that being able to kind of stroll from hotel to hotel and see the different decorations (no elaborate edible displays like at WDW, though, sadly, except for a gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe) enhances the whole experience and if you go before Thanksgiving you may miss all of that.

When I was at Disneyland this past December, I was there in the very first week of December (12/4 - 12/8) and it was great!  I would definitely go in that week again.  Usually I go a bit later in December but that week was wonderful!

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Thanks for that info! We unfortunately won't be staying on-site as for our family of 5 it costs too much for our budget, but I do know we can still check out the resorts for the decor. correct??
 I am currently pricing airfare and if I can find it just as cheap the week after t'giving as that week before I think we will go with that. I was wondering how the crowds might differ between those 2 weeks as well. we were originally going to visit in 2013 but the airfare seems reasonable and compares to what we would pay to go to FL, $1300 for 5 of us roundtrip nonstop from Philly.


----------



## Sherry E

loveysbydesign said:


> Thanks for that info! We unfortunately won't be staying on-site as for our family of 5 it costs too much for our budget, but I do know we can still check out the resorts for the decor. correct??
> I am currently pricing airfare and if I can find it just as cheap the week after t'giving as that week before I think we will go with that. I was wondering how the crowds might differ between those 2 weeks as well. we were originally going to visit in 2013 but the airfare seems reasonable and compares to what we would pay to go to FL, $1300 for 5 of us roundtrip nonstop from Philly.



Yes, you can absolutely visit each one of the hotels and see all of the decorations and enjoy the atmosphere without staying in them!  I wholeheartedly encourage it!  I have fully enjoyed the GCH's lobby, carolers and Santa even when I was not staying there.  

It's very easy to just walk from the parks, through Downtown Disney and turn off into the GCH, or keep walking straight through to the Disneyland Hotel.  Paradise Pier is right across the street from GCH - and Paradise Pier is where the Surf's Up with Mickey character meal is located.

Many folks have said that the week immediately following Thanksgiving weekend is delightfully uncrowded, whereas the week before it can tend to be a bit packed (I guess a lot of folks take off that whole week from work?).  This year, with Cars Land and all the other changes happening at California Adventure, we can't be sure if the same patterns will stick, but I have to believe that people still need to go back to work and school right after Thanksgiving weekend ends so they can get in a few weeks before their Christmas break.

The first week of December is a lower crowd point for the season as well.  Once you get into the second week of December, the crowds start to pick up gradually.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Thanks for all the info!!
I actually meant the week before T'giving week...not the week of T'giving


----------



## Sherry E

loveysbydesign said:


> Thanks for all the info!!
> I actually meant the week before T'giving week...not the week of T'giving



I realized what you meant (which you clearly said) as soon as I posted that last comment, and was going to go back and re-word what I was saying! 

I don't know about the whole week before Thanksgiving - whether or not the whole week is crowded or not - but I have definitely read some comments here and there about things getting crowded in the latter part of that week, because there are people who will extend their vacations and take off a couple of weekdays from work and then carry through to Thanksgiving!

So it's hard to say what will happen this year.  I expect crowds to increase a bit overall this year because of the California Adventure changes, but again, people still have to return to work and school in between holidays so things may die down right after Thanksgiving.

One other thing to consider is that we don't know when the holiday season is officially starting at Disneyland this year.  Four years ago (the last Leap Year), it began on the Friday right before Thanksgiving.  Ever since then it has begun earlier than that, so we assume it will start somewhere in the range of maybe 11/9 or 11/12 this year but if Disney decides to keep the focus on California Adventure for a bit, they could delay the start of the season.

So if the season were to officially begin in that week before Thanksgiving week, it would definitely be crowded (people always flock to the parks at the beginning of the holidays).


----------



## SkRiderMom

Thanks for the reply Sherry.  

It's official - we booked our flights with Airmiles and will be in Disneyland November 27- December 5!!  I have a feeling I will be spending the next 9 1/2 months haunting this thread in anticipation of our trip.


----------



## 6Smiles

I am 100% excited and thrilled that we have booked our holiday trip (been in the works since last October).  DH Graduates with his Master's degree Dec. 15th in California so we decided to spend Christmas in California and are booked from Dec. 14 - Dec. 26th.  Oldest DD will be graduating next may 2013 and is planning on going back East for school and with Nursing School in full swing this will be our celebratory trip for all the upcoming positive changes our family is going through.  My youngest Daughter will be turning 8 on the trip and I can not imagine a better way to spend her birthday.  This trip is being kept a secret from the kids for now, but financing an exceptional trip is going well.  DH is beginning to transition into his new degree and will be requesting the time off during hiring and the kids and my school will be on break.  Holiday Disney here we come! We are planning Lego Land and then Sea World on our way back home.

Kris


----------



## Sherry E

*Kris* - Yay!  I'm so happy for you that you get to have a wonderful DLR holiday trip this year!banana::  

I am planning to (finally) start my TR for my holiday trip 2 months ago - I have never waited that long to start a TR but it couldn't really be helped this time.  Better late than never!  So stay tuned for that.



*SkRiderMom* - You're welcome - and please feel free to haunt this thread all you like!  In fact, if things work in my favor, I wouldn't be shocked if I end up back at DLR somewhere in the time frame you will be there.  I will probably go in early December again, or late, late November.


----------



## jacs1234

I haven't done my Christmas TR either Sherry and it may take me a lot more time to get started lol.

My mother and I decided to do a trip to New York this November as it's her last year working and will be the best time that she can pay for a trip lol.  We are taking advantage of the stopover in LA and have booked 5 nights at the Grand from the 14th - 19th of December.  I know it's not likely that the Christmas decorations will be up at the Grand but I sure hope the castle is decorated.  I am kind of hoping that I might get to see a normal parade as I've only ever seen the Christmas parade and that music will go around my head all year lol  Would be nice to experience a different themed parade.


----------



## sirvin12

Hi everyone,

I know there is no absolute answer to this question but I would like opinions or educated guesses. I am planning a trip to Disneyland in december with my girls. It will be for my youngests third birthday. Her birthday is on December 16.  Do you think there will much differance with crowd level between that weekend or the weekend before. I am thinking we will drive or fly up on thursday afternoon and leave on monday. What are your thoughts? I just want to go and have an amazing trip with my girls and dont really care that much about the crowds but I would like to be mentally prepared for them. I would change my dates if there was a huge differance though. My last trip in October was a huge bust because I hated where we stayed and my poor baby was sick the whole time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewbieMouse

sirvin12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there is no absolute answer to this question but I would like opinions or educated guesses. I am planning a trip to Disneyland in december with my girls. It will be for my youngests third birthday. Her birthday is on December 16.  Do you think there will much differance with crowd level between that weekend or the weekend before. I am thinking we will drive or fly up on thursday afternoon and leave on monday. What are your thoughts? I just want to go and have an amazing trip with my girls and dont really care that much about the crowds but I would like to be mentally prepared for them. I would change my dates if there was a huge differance though. My last trip in October was a huge bust because I hated where we stayed and my poor baby was sick the whole time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There may be - a lot of people say that the later in December you go, the worse it gets. We went Dec. 21-24 in 2010 and then Dec. 12-15 in 2011, and I think it was busier when we went later, _especially at night_. But I really avoided the weekends, and will again this year (we're going the 11-15). Could you move it a bit earlier to be during the week (or even Saturday-Tuesday rather than Thursday- Sunday?). Are you early morning people? If you get there at opening, that will help.

On a completely unrelated side note, we've booked our plane tickets on air miles! We're locked in for our third Disney Christmas!


----------



## sirvin12

Newbiemouse thanks for your advice. I can totally move my dates from Saturday to Tuesday. That is a great idea in fact, thank you. I have a poll for you all. If you could pick between the following dates which would you pick and why. 11/30 - 12/4, 12/7-12/11, or 12/14-12/18. I would like to be there for my daughters birthday but if it is going to be better to go earlier we can. It would be nice to not have to buy her a ticket so that is one pro of going earlier. Any advice is greatly appreciated. I have to make a decision soon because I need to request the time off of work.


----------



## Sherry E

Good morning, everyone!  There are 8 months until the holiday season at DLR begins (maybe 8-1/2 months; maybe 8-3/4 months - who knows?), but I think they are going to zoom by!!  We are already in March, and the first 2 months of the year have flown by.

Someone in this thread must have unknowingly sent me some psychic vibes through the cosmos because one minute ago I was literally thinking, "I've got to get over to the Christmas thread today and make some comments as well as post some pictures."  Then, that very second I saw the e-mail notification came through with Shannon's (sirvin12) post!

​


*NewbieMouse* - thank you sooooo much for answering Shannon's questions.  I was surprised that more folks didn't jump in as well.  I just didn't have a chance to get over here so I am delighted when someone else can take on dispensing information.

And...I am thrilled to read that you have booked your plane tickets for a 3rd Disney Christmas!  I assume this going to be a Disneyland Christmas and not a WDW Christmas?  You're hooked on DLR at Christmas time, just like the rest of us!!!


​

*jacs1234* - I'm so sorry it took me so long to reply to your post.  You said it's not likely that the Grand decorations will be up when you're at DLR this year, but you said you're booked from December 14 - 19.  Is that correct?  Or did you mean to say November 14 - 19?

If your dates are actually in December, yes, the GCH will most definitely be decorated and everything will be in full swing!  If you meant to say November 14 - 19, it's hard to say what will happen this year.  There should definitely be decorations up in the parks, but I don't know how deep into the holidays DLR will go at the hotels at that point.  

Thanksgiving is on 11/22 this year, so it's possible that DLR will try to get its hotels decorated earlier than usual and have everything up on the pre-Thanksgiving weekend if the crowds have been really pouring in to see all the stuff in DCA.  If they are getting many more visitors than usual, or are expecting more visitors to the parks during the holidays because of DCA's changes, they may try to capitalize on it by roping folks into the holiday spirit early and getting the hotels into shape.  Or they could delay things a bit.

I am really curious about how much focus Disney will put on Cars Land and all of the DCA changes, beyond Summer time.  If they really push Cars Land, etc., to the point of taking a bit of the focus off of Halloween Time and off of the holiday season, then they may begin both of those seasons a bit later.

I have to think that the holidays will officially begin at DLR at some point between Mon., 11/12 - Mon., 11/19.  Any earlier than 11/12 seems unrealistic, and any later than 11/19 wouldn't work because they have to have everything up by when Thanksgiving starts.  

So you should definitely get to see the Winter Castle lit up at some point during your trip, if not every night of the trip!

I know what you mean about that darn Christmas parade!  Don't get me wrong - I like it.  I think it's happy and cheerful and colorful.  I love the chubby-cheeked snowmen and the burnt-bottomed gingerbread men.  But....I've had enough of that parade for a couple of years.  I saw it enough times in 2010 and 2011 combined that the theme song to it is still stuck in my head, even today!  I think I can go another year or two without seeing that parade again!


I finally, finally, finally got started on my TR.  It's called "*Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful Christmas Trip to DLR*," or some such thing (I had to shorten the title in the Title line!).  It starts on *Page 169 of my existing TR; Post 2532*.  So far I have just gotten through the Introduction and Background, Part 1, and am about to do the Intro/Background, Part 2, and then on to the actual main TR.  (It's only 3 months late, but who's counting?)  Anyway, I'd love it if people would join me in my TR!  I think I waited so long to start the thing that my usual TR followers have tuned out.

Let us know when you get your TR going too!


​

*Shannon/sirvin12* - Hello!  I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents on your December dates as well, if you don't mind.

Okay, so the options are 11/30 - 12/4, 12/7 - 12/11, or 12/14 - 12/18, and your daughter's birthday is on December 16th, correct?

Well, NewbieMouse was correct in that the parks do start to get more crowded the further into December you get.  There seems to be a bit of a slow-down right after Thanksgiving weekend ends and into the first week or 2 of December, because (presumably) everyone has gone back to work and/or school before they take their Christmas breaks.

I think that if you really want to be there on your daughter's birthday (is that a Sunday?) and don't mind some crowds, you should do the 12/14 -12/18 time frame!  It will be crowded in the days leading up to 12/16 because its a weekend.  Weekends during the holiday season are always busy.  And your other choices start on weekends too, so there may not be too much difference.


In my experience: 

I have been to DLR on the weekend directly before Christmas for 3 years in a row (2007, 2008 and 2009), and by the time 2009's trip was over, I was saying, "In 2010 I am going to go earlier in December, and I am going on weekdays instead of a weekend!"  The crowds in 2009 were too much to deal with for me.

So in 2010, I went to DLR not on a full weekend in December, but I started my trip on a Sunday and left Disneyland on Wednesday, and the Cast Member parties fell on the Monday and Tuesday nights in the middle, which caused Disneyland park to close early.  My dates were 12/12 - 12/15/10.  I know that it was much more crowded than I expected it to be, all the way through.  My last day - Wednesday, 12/15/10, was the least crowded day out of the whole trip.


I then decided to make my annual DLR holiday sojourn even earlier in 2011!  So my December 2011 dates were Sunday, 12/4 - Thursday, 12/8.  No Cast Member parties this time around, but I arrived on a Candlelight Processional day, and the crowds - in my opinion - were really not that unreasonable until mid to late afternoon, close to when the CP was about to begin.  I expected massive crowds all day - and so did my friends - but we were all relieved that the crowds did not pour in until later in the afternoon. 

But then - a most wonderful thing happened!  After the Candlelight crowds vacated, the parks largely emptied out!  Monday, 12/5/11 was delightful!  I wandered all around California Adventure, and there were hardly any people around.  It was amazing!  I went over to Disneyland and for the first time ever, I did not see a line at Gibson Girl Ice Cream.  Wonderful!!!  Monday, 12/5/11 was the best!  In fact, when my group of 8 people showed up 40 minutes earlier than our reservation time at Goofy's Kitchen for dinner later that evening, our table was ready right away because Goofy's Kitchen was not full!  We got seated almost immediately.  Awesome!!!!

Now, once Tuesday, 12/6/11 rolled around, the crowds picked up.  It got very busy in Disneyland all of a sudden.  But Wednesday, 12/7/11 was not bad, crowd-wise, in California Adventure.  I ate at Taste Pilots Grill and there were very few folks in the restaurant.  Thursday, 12/8/11, I did not go into the parks so I can't say, but it didn't take long for us to get our table for breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen.

So just because of my experience with the 12/4 - 12/8/11 dates, as opposed to the 12/12 - 12/15/10 dates, I would definitely, absolutely, positively go to DLR in that early December time frame again, and on weekdays!


----------



## sirvin12

Thank you so much Sherry!!! I have to say I have read the entire thread the last few days and I am officially obsessed!!!! I love everthing you do so thanks! I followed you last year on the Halloween thread too. We went last year for halloween but my little one was sick and had a fever 104-105 the entire time. We spent one night in the ER :-( and even came home a day early. I felt so bad for my 6 year old daughter because we missed out on so much because her sister was so sick. So needless to say I have huge expectations for this next trip. I'm not going to tell the kids so I am so excited to surprise them! So my instinct was leaning towards the earlier dates and I think from your description it is probably going to be our best bet. Thank you for your advice. Oh one more question is there usually pin codes or cheaper hotel rates at that time? We really want to stay at DLH or PP. oh we have to include a weekend because my mom is coming with us and she can only get 2 days off during the week and Sydney is in school. So I am thing we are going to fly out on friday afternoon so we can ce there bright and early on Saturday morning and then fly home on Tuesday evening.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, although my trip is in November, Sherry has convinced me that it is a Christmas time trip.  So I am here!!  I just booked our hotel for the trip.  So I am in the full planning mode!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Shannon/sirvin12 -* 

Again, I apologize for taking soooo long to get back to you in this thread!  I don't know where the time is going!

Thank you so much for your very kind words.  It means a lot - I *really* appreciate that you enjoy this thread and the Halloween thread and have been following them both.  I tried to create 2 fun threads that would be not only informative but also help build excitement for Halloween and/or holiday DLR trips, so if I have succeeded on any level I am very pleased!

About your question regarding the PIN codes - from what I have seen, it seems like, when there are Fall PIN codes (and they are not always abundant), they tend to tiptoe right up to about the mid-December range, like maybe right through the weekend immediately before Christmas, at the latest.  Early December would be a good time for PIN codes or discounts, if there were going to be any at all, and they should be applicable even on a weekend, as long as it's not a holiday weekend.

I have no idea what Disney might do this year in terms of offering hotel discounts, with all the changes at DCA happening.  On the one hand, I kind of think there may be a huge push to get people to stay onsite at a Disney property because they expect tons of new guests to descend upon the parks to see Cars Land, etc.  On the other hand, I could also envision something happening like, perhaps, Disney cuts back on the discounts somewhat because they are expecting massive crowds anyway, with or without discounts.  It could go either way.

But if there are PIN codes available this Fall, they would probably be targeted at the weeks in which Disney expects lower crowds - the weeks that are not expected to be jam-packed.  They want to pull in extra hotel business during the off-peak times.  And early December is more off-peak than others, simply because it is in between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break.

It will still be busy on weekends in December, but it will get exponentially worse as the month progresses, I think.  So early December is probably your best bet in that regard.  

I'm not sure when the Candlelight Processional is taking place this year - either 12/1 & 12/2 or 12/8 & 12/9.  If you end up there on a CP weekend, beware that the crowds could be huge on those days.  I didn't find it to be that horrible on Sunday, 12/4 last year, until mid-to-late in the afternoon, but I heard that the Saturday crowds were awful.

I have a feeling the CP dates may end up being 12/8 & 12/9 this year - no way of knowing for sure, though.  So your best bet may be to go with the trip that starts on 11/30 and ends on 12/4.






​





*Yay, Michele!*  Welcome!  You found us!

There are lots and lots of folks who have posted on this thread before, who have gone to DLR in November for the holiday festivities.  More than you'd even expect!  They range from the early November visitors to the post-Thanksgiving visitors.  Lots of people have been there over the official opening day of the season - whichever date it was in the past.  And, of course, we have our December people and a few early January folks here too.

Like any thread on the DIS, sometimes it gets quiet for a while and then other times it's hoppin'.  Hopefully some of our other folks will chime in soon.  

So you already booked your hotel?  Wow!  You really are in full planning mode!  Which dates did you end up going with - the mid-November dates?  And are you back at the Ayres?


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Sherry!!
Yes, we are staying at the Ayres again.  They happen to be running a special in November for 25% off for AP holders.  I had to jump on it.  It is too good of a deal to pass up.


The dates I had to go with are 11/12-11/17.  Kacy can't really miss any later than that because of review for finals.


----------



## MissMichigan

Very happy to say I may be joining in on this one again this year. I've been at Christmas once before, in November 2011 (trip report in my signature line) and have contributed to this thread (my old username is mattsprincess). My boyfriend and I were discussing a possibly trip for my birthday this June, and in trying to show him what it's like at DL I made the mistake of using my Christmas pictures. Then came the "hey...maybe instead of june..." thought, and he bit. 

So, if we work it out, I'll be going sometime in earlyish November, probably within the first week or two of the season starting. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sherry E

MissMichigan said:


> Very happy to say I may be joining in on this one again this year. I've been at Christmas once before, in November 2011 (trip report in my signature line) and have contributed to this thread (my old username is mattsprincess). My boyfriend and I were discussing a possibly trip for my birthday this June, and in trying to show him what it's like at DL I made the mistake of using my Christmas pictures. Then came the "hey...maybe instead of june..." thought, and he bit.
> 
> So, if we work it out, I'll be going sometime in earlyish November, probably within the first week or two of the season starting. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Yay! I really hope it works out for another holiday trip - your last DLR Christmas photos were absolutely beautiful!  (I think I put a link to your TR in Post #3 of this thread on Page 1, and if I didn't I had certainly planned to do it!)  The June trip would be fun because of Cars Land opening and the excitement of all of that, but during the holidays you'll get to see all the new stuff at DCA as well as all the holiday highlights you have already become familiar with (and possibly even more).

I have to admit, when I first read the "I've contributed to this thread" part of your comment, I was thinking..."You have?  I don't remember you."  I was looking at the MissMichigan name and it threw me off.  

But then I read ahead to the rest of it - "my old username is mattsprincess"- and instantly said aloud, "Oh, of course!  It's mattsprincess!  Thank goodness she identified herself!"  It makes me wonder how many other DIS'ers end up changing their screen names and we don't know it.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

MissMichigan - 

We will be going for both Halloween and Christmas this year. Making the most of our annual passes. I just looked through your trip report with my DS3. He loves looking at all the pictures. I thought it would make you smile when I tell you that he said, "Look Mom, she's a crayon, a sparkly blue crayon".


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Sorry it's been so long since I posted, but our 28th anniversary trip in early December was fantastic!  It was our first trip to DLR during the holidays (usually spent the holidays at WDW) and we were NOT disappointed!  We did the holiday tour at DL and it was really fun.  Having the prime seating for the Christmas parade was great!  We also did fantasmic dessert party seating and a WOC dining package at Ariel's Grotto.  All was well worth it.  The renovations were almost completely done at the DLH and everything was beautiful (but we still miss the water falls).  Also miss having a balcony on all of the rooms.  Overall though we really like the renovations taken as a whole.  A few pics:


----------



## Pjimmeyer

A few more...not a very good photographer I'm afraid


----------



## Pjimmeyer

and a few more...


----------



## kaoden39

Oh thank you for sharing these!!  I was just showing them to my DH.  So pretty!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Pjimmeyer I think your pictures are great  Night time pictures are so difficult and yours are crisp and clear.  Thanks for sharing.  We almost did the dessert Fantasmic.  I'd love to hear more about that.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Everyone's pictures are AMAZING!!!  We are in the pre-planning stages of a trip to Disneyland!!!  I think either Thanksgiving week or early December 2014 is the time frame we are thinking of.  I can't wait!


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Thanks!  As far as the Fantasmic Dessert party I was a little underwhelmed by the box of goodies they give you.  Nice quality but not really a whole lot to them.  It was a cold night however, so the hot chocolate came in handy.  Nice to be off the ground in a cushioned seat and in a good spot near the left front.  You get to pick your spot ahead of time by checking in at a podium on the haunted mansion side of the Rivers of America.  They will show you a seating chart and you can pick your spot in the reserved seating area and then you can go play a bit without having to stake out an area super early for good seats.  Worth doing once if you haven't or just want to absolutely make sure you have good seating during a busy park time.


----------



## Cocobean

Oh boy, looking at everyones photos is getting me stupidly excited for my Christmas trip! 
Ive been reading this thread on and off for the past few months and thought it was time to finally join in.

Im planning on visiting both Disneyland and Walt Disney World in November/early December with my mother, our first trip to WDW and our first time at Disneyland during the holiday season (Mum and I went Feb 11, I went Feb 12 alone, prior to that it was the early 90s). I love planning holidays (especially ones that involve Disneyland) so Im finding waiting for the holiday dates to be released difficult. Thanks to every one who has posted photos and trip reports, your helping to distract me from making countless hypothetical hotel searches.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hello there everyone!

I have been reading this thread for so long and have finally decided to chime in! My family and I spent a whole month in the USA and especially for Christmas time at my favourite place on the planet!
So, as you can imagine I have soooooo many pics from the holiday time in the park, and I thought you might like to see a few!
There really is nothing quite like it............



















































Hope this helps to give you an idea of just how magical it is


----------



## Sherry E

supersuperwendy said:


> Everyone's pictures are AMAZING!!!  We are in the pre-planning stages of a trip to Disneyland!!!  I think either Thanksgiving week or early December 2014 is the time frame we are thinking of.  I can't wait!



*supersuperwendy -*

While it's too bad that you have to wait so long to get to Disneyland for the holiday season (you said 2014, right?), I think it's exciting to imagine what the decorations and everything could be like by that time.  I am hoping that after Cars Land has been open for a couple of years in DCA, we will see some wacky Cars-themed holiday decor in that land (like we see in ToonTown and in A Bug's Land during current holiday seasons)!  That's what happened with ToonTown - it opened in 1993 but it didn't really start to get some fun, whimsical holiday touches until it had been opened for at least a couple of years, and then it increased over the years!


​





Cocobean said:


> Oh boy, looking at everyone’s photos is getting me stupidly excited for my Christmas trip!
> I’ve been reading this thread on and off for the past few months and thought it was time to finally join in.
> 
> I’m planning on visiting both Disneyland and Walt Disney World in November/early December with my mother, our first trip to WDW and our first time at Disneyland during the holiday season (Mum and I went Feb 11, I went Feb 12 alone, prior to that it was the early 90s). I love planning holidays (especially ones that involve Disneyland) so I’m finding waiting for the holiday dates to be released difficult. Thanks to every one who has posted photos and trip reports, your helping to distract me from making countless hypothetical hotel searches.




*Hello, Cocobean!* 

Welcome!  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  (I always wonder who is out there, following along with us in the non-holiday times.  I think there are lots of people who have photos to share but they probably think that no one wants to see them when it's nowhere near Christmas, so I was thrilled to see that we had some photo activity happening too!)

And I know how you feel - I still get "stupidly excited" for my Disneyland holiday trips!!  In fact, I am currently working on my trip report for my December 2011 trip, and there is a point in the story - which I have not gotten to yet - where I am going to describe the delight I felt when I walked into the lobby of the Paradise Pier Hotel and saw the stunning Christmas tree (which glows in blue-green lights) again.  Seriously, there was a song in my heart and I felt like dancing around the lobby in my gleeful state (I managed to restrain myself, but I felt like doing it!).  I even thanked the Bell Desk guy for displaying such a gorgeous tree in the PPH lobby - even though he had nothing at all to do with it!  I get impossibly giddy at DLR during the Christmas season.

How wonderful for you that you are going to visit both WDW and DLR for the holidays this year!  How long will you spend at WDW?  A week or longer?

I've never been to WDW during Christmas time but it is on my bucket list of things to do before I die.  I've never been to WDW at all, but if I am only able to go there once or twice in my life...it would be during the holidays because there is soooo much to see, it seems, and because that's my favorite time of year (in case that was not obvious from this thread!).  I could spend days just exploring the hotels alone, and then another several days in Epcot.  It looks amazing.

I have heard from many WDW visitors how frustrating it is to not have the Halloween season dates or the Christmas season dates for DLR.  WDW gets its dates up way in advance and we are sorely lagging behind at Disneyland.  I am certain that the Disneyland Resort planning masterminds must figure out all of our dates at the beginning of the year - I don't know this for sure, but this is what I suspect.  I think they don't want to release them right away in case they have to change the dates over the course of the months, and also because they think that mostly locals visit DLR and don't need dates way in advance.  But it helps all of us to know when the season dates will be - if we are planning a trip for longer than a day, it helps us to know the dates in advance!

Just looking at the calendar and logically breaking down the possible season start dates at DLR based on certain previous patterns, I have to think that the holidays will "officially" begin on either Monday, November 12th or Friday, November 16th.  (Possibly Friday, November 9th, but I think that may be a tad too early for the full array of holiday offerings.)  That doesn't mean that there won't be decorations up before the official start date - the decor will start going up as soon as November begins - but the official start date is when the holiday entertainment and such begins, as well as snow on Main Street, Reindeer Round-Up, etc.

The 3 DLR hotels begin to get their decor in the week leading up to Thanksgiving, and more often than not it seems that the hotels are fully decorated immediately after Thanksgiving ends (like by the day after Thanksgiving).  The Grand Californian Hotel tree and the Paradise Pier Hotel tree are each gorgeous, and the Disneyland Hotel tends to have some other cool stuff.  So if you happen to schedule the Disneyland part of your trip for the time frame in which the 3 hotels are fully decorated, it's worth a stroll to each of them to check them out.  The Grand is a particularly nice place to relax and enjoy the holiday atmosphere.

In any case, thank you for joining us and keep us posted on your plans as the year progresses!


​



*Pjimmeyer & Minnie Sue Oz -*

Thank you so much for sharing the lovely, amazing photos with us!  It was just the right dose of the holidays that I needed (in the middle of March)!





Now...I have been seriously lagging behind in getting my own photos up here (from December).  I must post something...


----------



## Sherry E

Here is my December 2011 contribution...







































































































































































































​


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I'm baaaaack! Well it's been almost 2 years since my last DL trip (we did WDW last year!), and we are coming home! We're booked in the kids suite at Portofino Dec 15-18 for a quick Disney Xmas fix and to get our APs!!!!


----------



## Cocobean

Sherry E said:


> *Hello, Cocobean!*
> 
> How wonderful for you that you are going to visit both WDW and DLR for the holidays this year!  How long will you spend at WDW?  A week or longer?



Thanks for the warm welcome!
We are still trying to figure that out. We probably have three weeks to play with, and in addition to WDW and DLR we are definitely visiting Las Vegas for a few days (obligatory family and friend visit), and depending on the NFL schedule Im hoping to squeeze in a Vikings game somewhere (although it doesnt look like theyll be visiting anywhere thats convenient). At the moment Im thinking a week in Orlando- 6 days Disney, one day IOA (Wizarding World of Harry Potter is a must visit). Based on what Ive read, under no circumstances do I want to get caught up in Thanksgiving crowds, does anyone have any opinions on when the Thanksgiving crowds arrive and leave? I was thinking Tuesday to Sunday is probably a no-go for both resorts.



Sherry E said:


> Just looking at the calendar and logically breaking down the possible season start dates at DLR based on certain previous patterns, I have to think that the holidays will "officially" begin on either Monday, November 12th or Friday, November 16th.  (Possibly Friday, November 9th, but I think that may be a tad too early for the full array of holiday offerings.)  That doesn't mean that there won't be decorations up before the official start date - the decor will start going up as soon as November begins - but the official start date is when the holiday entertainment and such begins, as well as snow on Main Street, Reindeer Round-Up, etc.



Those dates are what Ive been thinking, however I dont want to risk being too early. Mum had suggested that we do DLR first AND last so that any decorations and shows that arent up and running the first time we can catch at the end of the trip, so we might end up doing that. Even though Id prefer not to lose the time in checking in and out, transferring from the airport etc, doing this is also convenient for flight times (already looking at 14 hours MEL-LAX, there is no way we are going to do ORL-MEL coming home- I think with connections thats over 24 hours in transit).

Now back to admiring the photos...


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I'm baaaaack! Well it's been almost 2 years since my last DL trip (we did WDW last year!), and we are coming home! We're booked in the kids suite at Portofino Dec 15-18 for a quick Disney Xmas fix and to get our APs!!!!



*Yay, Shannon!*  I'm so glad for you that you're heading back to DLR, and are going to get in another holiday trip!  I remember you had some big plans set for a while (it may have been plans for WDW and I can't recall), and then something came up in your family and you were not sure if the plans would go through.  Correct?  Or am I totally imagining that ever happened?  And for a while you had plans to do Halloween at WDW and the holidays at DLR.

Anyway, I hope this December's trip goes off without a hitch for you.






Cocobean said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> We are still trying to figure that out. We probably have three weeks to play with, and in addition to WDW and DLR we are definitely visiting Las Vegas for a few days (obligatory family and friend visit), and depending on the NFL schedule I’m hoping to squeeze in a Vikings game somewhere (although it doesn’t look like they’ll be visiting anywhere that’s convenient). At the moment I’m thinking a week in Orlando- 6 days Disney, one day IOA (Wizarding World of Harry Potter is a must visit). Based on what I’ve read, under no circumstances do I want to get caught up in Thanksgiving crowds, does anyone have any opinions on when the Thanksgiving crowds arrive and leave? I was thinking Tuesday to Sunday is probably a no-go for both resorts.
> 
> Those dates are what I’ve been thinking, however I don’t want to risk being too early. Mum had suggested that we do DLR first AND last so that any decorations and shows that aren’t up and running the first time we can catch at the end of the trip, so we might end up doing that. Even though I’d prefer not to lose the time in checking in and out, transferring from the airport etc, doing this is also convenient for flight times (already looking at 14 hours MEL-LAX, there is no way we are going to do ORL-MEL coming home- I think with connections that’s over 24 hours in transit).
> 
> Now back to admiring the photos...



*Cocobean -*

You are going to have a busy trip, between Las Vegas, WDW, IOA and DLR (and possibly the Vikings, too!)!  Wow!  It will be a lot of fun, though.

I have no clue about Thanksgiving at WDW, but you're right - it seems that most people have said that the week of Thanksgiving and on until that Sunday is very, very crowded at DLR.  This would make sense.  It's a 4-day weekend for most people, and many folks extend their vacations to cover the entire holiday week, so they get off the Monday - Wednesday prior to the holiday as well.  It is the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend/Sunday is over that is supposed to be wonderful.

That's a really interesting idea to go to DLR first and last!  Very clever!  Yes, it will eat up time and be a bit inconvenient as far as the hotels and airport transfers, but if it can work for you with the flight times then it's a great option.  This way you would be sure to see everything you missed the first time around - or get another chance to see whatever you loved all over again.


----------



## Cocobean

Sherry E said:


> *Cocobean -*
> 
> You are going to have a busy trip, between Las Vegas, WDW, IOA and DLR (and possibly the Vikings, too!)!  Wow!  It will be a lot of fun, though.
> 
> I have no clue about Thanksgiving at WDW, but you're right - it seems that most people have said that the week of Thanksgiving and on until that Sunday is very, very crowded at DLR.  This would make sense.  It's a 4-day weekend for most people, and many folks extend their vacations to cover the entire holiday week, so they get off the Monday - Wednesday prior to the holiday as well.  It is the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend/Sunday is over that is supposed to be wonderful.
> 
> That's a really interesting idea to go to DLR first and last!  Very clever!  Yes, it will eat up time and be a bit inconvenient as far as the hotels and airport transfers, but if it can work for you with the flight times then it's a great option.  This way you would be sure to see everything you missed the first time around - or get another chance to see whatever you loved all over again.



It certainly will be busy, but after doing Hawaii, Disneyland and LV in two weeks earlier this year without feeling rushed, Im fairly confident that three, maybe four destinations in 3-3.5 weeks should be okay.
I may need a holiday to get over my holiday, though


----------



## Malcon10t

We go every year for Christmas.  We get to spend 2 weeks and just enjoy!  Looking at all the pics remind me to start planning...  Room ressies made!!


----------



## Sherry E

Malcon10t said:


> We go every year for Christmas.  We get to spend 2 weeks and just enjoy!  Looking at all the pics remind me to start planning...  Room ressies made!!




*Malcon10t -*

Welcome to the Superthread!  Thank you for joining us.

You posted 5 days ago and I am just now replying (pretty sad, isn't it?), but I definitely wanted to acknowledge your comment because you said something very interesting.

Did I understand correctly in that you go to Disneyland Resort every year for 2 weeks?  Or do you spend 2 weeks in the general area and visit other places too?  That's what stuck out to me - that's a very unusual thing to spend 2 weeks at DLR!  Not very many people do it, and I'm not sure a lot of people would want to do it because they assume there is not much to see at DLR for 2 weeks straight (even during the holiday season, when there is so much to see!).  They figure they would get bored.

I know that fellow DIS'er *mariezp* has done some 2-week trips to DLR, and I _think_ (if I recall correctly) that *aussietravellers* has spent 2 weeks at DLR (I could be wrong on that, though)...but it is not very common at all.  Walt Disney World almost necessitates 2 weeks - and even then, you probably still wouldn't get to everything!  Disneyland is a bit different.

I didn't think that I could be a 2-week Disneyland vacationer.  But I have realized by now that, based on my own patterns at DLR and the things I like to do, the time it takes to get these things done, etc., I would definitely need a good 2 weeks.  I never thought I would need that much time, but I see how quickly time flies at DLR - and during the holiday season I am like a kid in a candy store.  I can't get enough, and I can't get everything done that I need to do.  For example, I like to spend a good several days by myself, doing nothing but taking photos.  Other days I like to look in shops.  Other days I like to spend with friends, hitting the rides we like.  Maybe one day I like to go around and hit all of the PhotoPass locations a few times.  In my trips, before you know it, 4 or 5 days have gone by in a split second and the trip is over!  I don't even think a full 7-day week would be enough for me.


Anyway, so you've already made your reservation for this year's Christmas trip?  You are one step ahead of me, that's for sure!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> *Yay, Shannon!*  I'm so glad for you that you're heading back to DLR, and are going to get in another holiday trip!  I remember you had some big plans set for a while (it may have been plans for WDW and I can't recall), and then something came up in your family and you were not sure if the plans would go through.  Correct?  Or am I totally imagining that ever happened?  And for a while you had plans to do Halloween at WDW and the holidays at DLR.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this December's trip goes off without a hitch for you.


Yes we were trying for a trip with my mom and sister November 2010 and we opted to skip it for our WDW trip (which was last September for the first Halloween party). The trip with mom and sister will now be July 2013.



Sherry E said:


> *Malcon10t -*
> Did I understand correctly in that you go to Disneyland Resort every year for 2 weeks?  Or do you spend 2 weeks in the general area and visit other places too?  That's what stuck out to me - that's a very unusual thing to spend 2 weeks at DLR!  Not very many people do it, and I'm not sure a lot of people would want to do it because they assume there is not much to see at DLR for 2 weeks straight (even during the holiday season, when there is so much to see!).  They figure they would get bored.


Yep they spend 2 weeks at Xmas *every* year (plus a number of trips throughout the year). One of these times I'm going to hide in her suitcase!


----------



## basketballmom

I have always dreamed of Disneyland at Christmas! We have gone to DL every summer since 2005. (well, once to WDW) Now, we finally have an opportunity to go for CHRISTMAS, and I am stressing!! 

I have read through this entire thread. My next mission is to search the trip report thread for people who were in DL on Christmas Day.

We know how to handle busy. We are early risers, fastpass collectors, and we know the ins and outs pretty well. (Me, DH, DD20, DD16, DD12) We have been on 4th of July weekend. I'm not sure why I'm letting the possibility of massive crowds worry me.

I can't decide if I should book a Disney hotel. Yes, it would be more money, but I am thinking more than one early park entry would be a definite bonus the week of Christmas.

I'm also worried about cold, rain, where to book meals on Christmas, if we should fly or drive..... UGH! you would think I did not want to do this!! I really, really do! Every year, I look at every picture of DL at Christmas I can find....and I dream about someday! 

Thanks so much for letting me vent!! My girls are disney nerds like I am, and even they don't understand my worries. They are super excited!!

Janet


----------



## kaoden39

basketballmom said:


> I have always dreamed of Disneyland at Christmas! We have gone to DL every summer since 2005. (well, once to WDW) Now, we finally have an opportunity to go for CHRISTMAS, and I am stressing!!
> 
> I have read through this entire thread. My next mission is to search the trip report thread for people who were in DL on Christmas Day.
> 
> We know how to handle busy. We are early risers, fastpass collectors, and we know the ins and outs pretty well. (Me, DH, DD20, DD16, DD12) We have been on 4th of July weekend. I'm not sure why I'm letting the possibility of massive crowds worry me.
> 
> I can't decide if I should book a Disney hotel. Yes, it would be more money, but I am thinking more than one early park entry would be a definite bonus the week of Christmas.
> 
> I'm also worried about cold, rain, where to book meals on Christmas, if we should fly or drive..... UGH! you would think I did not want to do this!! I really, really do! Every year, I look at every picture of DL at Christmas I can find....and I dream about someday!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me vent!! My girls are disney nerds like I am, and even they don't understand my worries. They are super excited!!
> 
> Janet




Here is a Christmas trip report that I remembered.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Yes we were trying for a trip with my mom and sister November 2010 and we opted to skip it for our WDW trip (which was last September for the first Halloween party). The trip with mom and sister will now be July 2013.
> 
> Yep they spend 2 weeks at Xmas *every* year (plus a number of trips throughout the year). One of these times I'm going to hide in her suitcase!



*Shannon -*

I don't blame you - I'd be hiding in the suitcase too!  If I were going to spend 2 weeks at DLR, I would definitely pick the holiday season to do it - when I'd get the most bang for my buck.







basketballmom said:


> I have always dreamed of Disneyland at Christmas! We have gone to DL every summer since 2005. (well, once to WDW) Now, we finally have an opportunity to go for CHRISTMAS, and I am stressing!!
> 
> I have read through this entire thread. My next mission is to search the trip report thread for people who were in DL on Christmas Day.
> 
> We know how to handle busy. We are early risers, fastpass collectors, and we know the ins and outs pretty well. (Me, DH, DD20, DD16, DD12) We have been on 4th of July weekend. I'm not sure why I'm letting the possibility of massive crowds worry me.
> 
> I can't decide if I should book a Disney hotel. Yes, it would be more money, but I am thinking more than one early park entry would be a definite bonus the week of Christmas.
> 
> I'm also worried about cold, rain, where to book meals on Christmas, if we should fly or drive..... UGH! you would think I did not want to do this!! I really, really do! Every year, I look at every picture of DL at Christmas I can find....and I dream about someday!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me vent!! My girls are disney nerds like I am, and even they don't understand my worries. They are super excited!!
> 
> Janet





*Janet -*

Hello!

I'm so glad you've decided to vent to us!  This is a good place to vent about Disneyland holiday trips, possible holiday trips, cancelled holiday trips, etc.  

I hope you've enjoyed the thread and the photos so far!

The link that Michele gave you above was the first one I thought of as well (a TR by *TheColtonsMom*), and I have a link to it in Post #3 on Page 1 of this thread, but there have been other Christmas Eve & Day visitors who have posted before, and I am totally blanking out on who they are.  (It's the old age setting in.)

I think that *lapdwife* is a Christmas Eve/Day visitor, but she doesn't do trip reports.  I am pretty sure that at least a couple of Aussie DIS'ers do a Christmas trip every year.

Will you also be at DLR on Christmas Eve?  If so, you'll get to see the adorable Christmas Eve Goodnight with the characters in their pajamas in Town Square, waving goodbye to everyone.  I have never seen it in person, but I'd love to.

Good luck with all of your planning.  I think that you will absolutely love your time at DLR for Christmas.  If money allowed, I would definitely go over the actual Christmas holiday - just because I have a feeling that it feels extra special to wake up at DLR on Christmas Day.

As for whether or not to stay at a Disney hotel...there's no denying that it will be costly (there won't be any discounts for stays over the Christmas holiday).  If you can swing it without going into financial ruin, I would say go for it.  I have a feeling that it will feel extra special at the hotels on Christmas too, plus, as you said, the Magic Mornings will be helpful.

I can tell you that I absolutely loved coming downstairs in the morning at the Paradise Pier Hotel and being greeted by the gorgeous Christmas tree in the lobby, as well as seeing Santa posing for photos.  And from there I just walked right through the Grand Californian Hotel's lobby and thoroughly enjoyed its festive atmosphere too.  It's just a great way to start the day, and this was not even on Christmas!  So I can't imagine how special it must feel on the actual holiday.


----------



## kaoden39

One thought too, I believe that if you stay at the resort hotels you are guaranteed entry into the park.  To me that is a big plus.


----------



## basketballmom

kaoden39 said:


> One thought too, I believe that if you stay at the resort hotels you are guaranteed entry into the park.  To me that is a big plus.



This too.... another reason for resort hotels! And I have heard rumors that DCA may start MM after Carsland opens. 

Thank you all for the quick replies and trip report information.  Y'all are the greatest! I will probably be booking sometime in the next 2 or 3 weeks. Sometimes I will book through Disney (even though it is more expensive) to be able to pay it off over time.

Our dates should be Dec. 20-26. If I'm going to brave the crowds and spend the money, I want to be IN Disneyland ON Christmas Day!!


----------



## Sherry E

basketballmom said:


> ....Our dates should be Dec. 20-26. If I'm going to brave the crowds and spend the money, I want to be IN Disneyland ON Christmas Day!!



*Janet -*


Okay, so this answers my question from my previous post about if you will be there on Christmas Eve.  

So you will get to see the Christmas Eve Goodnight with the characters if you stick around until closing.  From what folks have said, Disneyland closes a bit earlier on Christmas Eve so the CM's can go home, but I don't know if that will hold true again this year.  When is Christmas Eve this year?  Will it be on a Monday?  

Hmmm...maybe Disneyland will close early on Christmas Eve if it falls on a weeknight, but not on weekends.

In any case, you'll be there to see it!


----------



## basketballmom

Yes, Christmas Eve is Monday. Which means we will be there not only Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but the WEEKEND before... I always try to avoid weekends... oh well!!

I hope, hope, hope they will have the Goodnight! We will shut the park down that night, no matter when it closes.


----------



## Topolina

My family and I went to Disneyland this last Christmas from 12/20-12/26.  I can't post a link to my trip report, but if you search under my name you'll find it (title is " Trip Report 12/20-12/26- Thank You Dis Boards").  Within it you will see that Christmas Eve the characters did their "goodnights" at the Main Street Train Station at 9:30pm/10:30pm/11:30pm and that the park closed at midnight on Christmas Eve & Christmas Day.  Hope the info in my trip report helps you and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## tlovesdis

subscribing to this thread!  We are booked at the Disneyland Hotel November 15-19th.  Hoping the holiday season starts on the 12th or 16th!!!


----------



## kaoden39

basketballmom said:


> This too.... another reason for resort hotels! And I have heard rumors that DCA may start MM after Carsland opens.
> 
> Thank you all for the quick replies and trip report information.  Y'all are the greatest! I will probably be booking sometime in the next 2 or 3 weeks. Sometimes I will book through Disney (even though it is more expensive) to be able to pay it off over time.
> 
> Our dates should be Dec. 20-26. If I'm going to brave the crowds and spend the money, I want to be IN Disneyland ON Christmas Day!!




That would be nice.  I hate that part of having an AP.  No MM unless we stay onsite.  That isn't going to happen.



tlovesdis said:


> subscribing to this thread!  We are booked at the Disneyland Hotel November 15-19th.  Hoping the holiday season starts on the 12th or 16th!!!



I am hoping for the 12th, because we are going to be there the 12th through the 16th.


----------



## Sherry E

*Topolina -*

Thank you so much for speaking up about your Christmas trip and trip report!  There have been a lot of questions in the past couple of years about actual Christmas Eve and Christmas Day visits, but there seem to be very few people in this thread who have had experience with those specific dates,so it's great when some of our Christmas Eve/Day travelers speak up.  

Now that you mention it, I recall seeing your TR over in the TR section, and I vividly remember your sentence about getting all the information you needed about Disneyland at Christmas time without ever having to ask a question!  That's amazing!  



​



*Janet/basketballmom -*

While I can't speak about being at Disneyland on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, I have definitely been to DLR on the weekend immediately before Christmas - 3 years in a row - and it got progressively more crowded over the years.  In 2009 it was crazy crowded and that was when I decided to start making my Disneyland holiday trips a bit earlier in December from now on!

But each year could be different, so you never know.  I have a feeling that how crowded it may or may not be also has something to do with how close the weekend before Christmas actually is to Christmas, if that makes sense.  Some weekends might be several days before the actual holiday, while some weekends before might be just a couple of days.  








Here is the link to Topolina's TR, for anyone else out there who needs it!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2853134


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> subscribing to this thread!  We are booked at the Disneyland Hotel November 15-19th.  Hoping the holiday season starts on the 12th or 16th!!!



*Welcome, Tina!* 

I'm thinking it's got to be 11/12 or 11/16 that's the official start date - or at least in that week, between those 2 dates - and, of course, certain things will be in place a couple of days before then (even IASW Holiday, perhaps).  As much as I would like to think that 11/9 will be the start date, it will be cutting it close.  But you never know - maybe it will be 11/9 after all.  



​


Oh,and *Topolina* - 

I forgot to say that you mentioned something in your TR about smelling cinnamon when the snow fell on Main Street.  I did not get to smell it last year, but people reported that there was a gingerbread smell.  Could that have been what it was?  Either way, whether it was cinnamon or gingerbread, it seems as though the aroma was brand new to the snow experience in 2011.  There were no scents of any goodies when I stood on Main Street for the snow in 2010.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Sherry,

We keep posting around each other today!!  Hi there!!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> We keep posting around each other today!!  Hi there!!



I know!  Too funny.  I was glad to see there was some activity happening here today.  I only wish we all had some exciting news to discuss - like official dates, new holiday season stuff, etc.  But Disneyland loves to take their time in giving out that info!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I know!  Too funny.  I was glad to see there was some activity happening here today.  I only wish we all had some exciting news to discuss - like official dates, new holiday season stuff, etc.  But Disneyland loves to take their time in giving out that info!




I know!!  How early do they put that information out normally?


----------



## basketballmom

Topolina said:


> My family and I went to Disneyland this last Christmas from 12/20-12/26.  I can't post a link to my trip report, but if you search under my name you'll find it (title is " Trip Report 12/20-12/26- Thank You Dis Boards").  Within it you will see that Christmas Eve the characters did their "goodnights" at the Main Street Train Station at 9:30pm/10:30pm/11:30pm and that the park closed at midnight on Christmas Eve & Christmas Day.  Hope the info in my trip report helps you and feel free to ask any questions.



Thank you so much!   I will definitely read this and let you know if I have questions! Like I said, I can handle busy summertime, but this whole Christmas thing has me nervous!

I love DISboards!!!


----------



## jkh1978

Wow this is a long thread.  This year I'm planning on taking my wife to Disneyland.  We've been there twice before, but this time specifically for the Christmas decorations.  She had a rough childhood but she always tried to make the best of the holidays, so now I try to keep them special for her.  I want to see the good info in this thread but not be see any spoiler pictures lol.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I know there probably isn't an answer to this question but I'll ask anyway.  My birthday is Dec 4th and I'd like to plan a birthday trip but I really want to avoid Candlelight Processional and Cast Member parties,  Does anyone have any idea what weekend/weekends it will be this year???


----------



## purplecrush

Yay! Im so glad I found this thread! We are going to Disney Nov 21-23 and im so hoping that the Christmas decorations will be there by then...Christmas and Disney are my two favorite things in the world (besides family ) and it only makes sense that we go to Disney AT Christmas time!! We have gone in the summer (June and July) the last two years. Eeeeeks! I cant wait!! 8 more months!! I can wait...right??


----------



## 6Smiles

I can not wait for the holiday season this year. We are on Spring break this week and our next break from Nursing School is in December in which we are planning to spend at Disneyland.  Hotel booked, planning in the works.  With 2 weeks to spend we are looking at eateries but not much else as with so much time even with the crowds we should do everything we want to at a fairly easy going pace. The beauty and magic of a playful holiday is what I am looking forward to the most.  We have Christmas Eve and our Plan for Christmas day pretty much worked out going off the past reports for those days. 

Kris


----------



## jkh1978

If people have their hotels booked, do I need to also book or are they just excited?  I thought I'd wait until the jetBlue offered flights during those dates.  When is the best time to book for early December?


----------



## 6Smiles

jkh1978 -

I think it kind of depends on your situation and how many people are going.  I have a family of six so it is a bit harder to book a close hotel during Christmas.  You can always book the dates you are planning to go plus 2 -3 days on either side to account for plane tickets and then change the reservation later, depending on where you would like to stay.  It looks like you are going earlier in December which is less crowded then when the kids are getting out of school for Christmas Vacation. 

Kris


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all, 

Soooo glad I found this thread. I was wondering when DL will start their Christmas decor. 

I'm taking my first holiday trip to DL & LA area from Nov 9-17th. I've only been to DL once before for a few days before D23 Expo last year (and lost my memory card with all my pics!!! ). 

Anyways, I'll be doing LA area from Nov 9th to 13th-ish..then DL from 13-16 (leaving 17th). 

I'm thinking maybe another day at DL? Go from 12-16th? Especially if Carsland is open? 

I'm waiting with bated breath to see if I can catch the holiday decor. I'm hoping against hope that I planned it decently. And hoping for the Holiday Tour, if they have it that early? *ernest look here* 

I'm thinking the Disneyland Hotel, but I have to check that superthread to see if its the right hotel for me. 

Yay for this thread!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm so excited for everyone going to DL at Christmas time.  This will be the first Christmas holiday in more than 6 years that we aren't going to be at a Disney resort...  

Change is good, right?

Still I will be living vicariously through the DIS boards up to and through the holidays (all of them as I love Halloween too).

TK


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

kaoden39 said:


> One thought too, I believe that if you stay at the resort hotels you are guaranteed entry into the park.  To me that is a big plus.


Not necessarily. If they are closed by the fire marshal they are closed until enough people have left and the fire marshall reopens. Staying onsite won't matter. Also if they are closed to all but re-entries and you haven't entered a park yet you may also be out of luck for a period of time.



Grumpy Grandma said:


> I know there probably isn't an answer to this question but I'll ask anyway.  My birthday is Dec 4th and I'd like to plan a birthday trip but I really want to avoid Candlelight Processional and Cast Member parties,  Does anyone have any idea what weekend/weekends it will be this year???


Candlelight is usually the first weekend of December (1st/2nd this year).  Cast Parties will be a Monday & Tuesday, the last 2 years its been the 2nd week of December (around the 10th)


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Not necessarily. If they are closed by the fire marshal they are closed until enough people have left and the fire marshall reopens. Staying onsite won't matter. Also if they are closed to all but re-entries and you haven't entered a park yet you may also be out of luck for a period of time.
> 
> 
> Candlelight is usually the first weekend of December (1st/2nd this year).  Cast Parties will be a Monday & Tuesday, the last 2 years its been the 2nd week of December (around the 10th)



Thank you for the info .... pretty much what I thought.  My birthday is Dec 4 so I hope to fit a trip in between the 2 events!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I know!!  How early do they put that information out normally?



*Michele -*

A couple of years ago, the holiday season dates were revealed in July - but not on the Disneyland website.  They were in an e-mail that went out from "D News."  Last year, fellow DIS'er jernysgirl (Kim) discovered the season dates (for both the holidays and Halloween Time) on the actual Disneyland website, and I _think_ (can't recall 100%) the holiday dates were up in July. I will have to go back in this thread and find her post that announced the dates, just out of curiosity, to see when exactly it was.  

I get the feeling - and I could be totally off base in this feeling - that the master planners and creative minds at TDA have a big strategic meeting at the beginning of the year to sort of map out how the year at Disneyland Resort is going to go, schedule-wise, and toss around ideas for any new things they plan to add for any given season.  If my hunch is correct, they probably know the dates for all the seasons way, way in advance - or at least have a really good idea of what they will be - but in a year such as this, when all the changes at DCA are going to be in the spotlight for a while, they may not want to reveal the dates yet, especially if they think the dates could change. 





jkh1978 said:


> Wow this is a long thread.  This year I'm planning on taking my wife to Disneyland.  We've been there twice before, but this time specifically for the Christmas decorations.  She had a rough childhood but she always tried to make the best of the holidays, so now I try to keep them special for her.  I want to see the good info in this thread but not be see any spoiler pictures lol.



*jkh1978 -* 


Welcome!  Yes, it's a long thread!  Well, let's not look at it as long.  That sounds so daunting!  Lets look at it as "active," or "popular"!

I think it's amazing that you're going to take your wife to Disneyland for the holidays this year, and that you try to make that time of year special for her.  If she is a fan of the Christmas season in general, she will absolutely love the way Disneyland celebrates it.  It is really beautiful, and very detailed and thorough.

Be sure to stop in at the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and sit down in the comfortable chairs around the giant Christmas tree (preferably in the late afternoon/early evening time frame).  It's a very festive environment.  The pianist plays holiday tunes.  There is a guitarist who plays holiday tunes when the pianist takes a break.  Carolers perform and take requests in front of the tree here and there.  Santa poses for photos on the other side of the tree.  Everyone just kind of relaxes on the sofas (or even on the carpet!) with beverages and snacks, and chats with each other.  It's a nice dose of holiday spirit!

There are a lot of photos in this thread, in between the bits of info - that is true.  You may want to just scroll quickly past the pictures so you don't see too much!  Or just look away if you see that someone has posted a photo!







Grumpy Grandma said:


> I know there probably isn't an answer to this question but I'll ask anyway.  My birthday is Dec 4th and I'd like to plan a birthday trip but I really want to avoid Candlelight Processional and Cast Member parties,  Does anyone have any idea what weekend/weekends it will be this year???



*Linda/Grumpy Grandma -*

Hello!  I'm glad to see you over here!  Last time I saw you was in the Newport Beach thread!  (As I mentioned to you over there, I am planning to do a Catalina Island Superthread like this Christmas one and like my Halloween Superthread, so stay tuned for that when it comes to fruition in the SoCal section!)

As Shannon/3Minnies1Mickey told you, the Candlelight Processional is usually on the first weekend in December, although I think there have been some deviations in that schedule in the distant past.  In 2011, the CP took place on 12/3 & 12/4.  I was there on 12/4, but I didn't see the CP.  

For some reason - and I don't know why - I keep having this feeling that the CP could possibly take place on December 8th and 9th this year, instead of 12/1 & 12/2.  It is only a hunch.  I certainly don't have any secret knowledge or inside scoop to support that (drat!).  We will see.

The Cast Member parties used to be held on the Monday and Tuesday immediately following the Candlelight Processional.  But in 2010 and 2011, they were moved to one week later.  So, last year they took place on 12/12 & 12/13.  In 2010, they took place on 12/13 & 12/14.  I was at Disneyland over the CM party days in 2010, and when the park closed at 6 p.m.

You will definitely miss the Candlelight Processional dates, whether it takes place on 12/1 & 12/2 or 12/8 & 12/9.

I _think_ you will probably miss the Cast Member party nights too - assuming they take place on 12/10 & 12/11.  

The only possible scenario I see that would have you running into the CM party is if it, for some reason, were to happen on 12/3 & 12/4.  Then you'd be at DLR on your birthday on 12/4, and Disneyland would close at 6 p.m.  But I think that, more likely than not, the CM party nights will be 12/10 & 12/11.

Unfortunately, the dates of the CP and the CM parties won't come out for a long time, so we have a while to wait!





purplecrush said:


> Yay! Im so glad I found this thread! We are going to Disney Nov 21-23 and im so hoping that the Christmas decorations will be there by then...Christmas and Disney are my two favorite things in the world (besides family ) and it only makes sense that we go to Disney AT Christmas time!! We have gone in the summer (June and July) the last two years. Eeeeeks! I cant wait!! 8 more months!! I can wait...right??




Hello, *purplecrush!*

I am so glad you found us too!  Welcome aboard!  Christmas and Disney are my two favorite things as well (with Halloween being a close runner-up), so I can totally relate to you!  (Hence, the reason I created this thread!)

Let me tell you - because you are a Christmas fan like I am, and because you love Disney - you will absolutely adore Disneyland at Christmas time.  It is enchanting, beautiful, and a feast for the senses!

I don't know if you have had time to kind of scroll through this thread from beginning to end - and you may not want to spoil anything for yourself by seeing photos - but if you get time and have the interest, I think you will find it worthwhile because you do love Christmas and Disney so much.  If anything, I think the wonderful photos and information in this thread (starting on Page 1) will give you a better idea of what not to miss, what to eat, what to buy, what to do, etc.  I do have to update some of the information on the first page, but a lot of it is applicable to every year so it doesn't change much.  

You will definitely get the full array of Disneyland Christmas wonderful-ness during your 11/21 & 11/23 trip.  That is Thanksgiving time, correct?  (I'm not looking at a calendar, but I think Thanksgiving is on 11/22 this year?)  

The only things that may possibly not be in place until your very last day - 11/23 - are the Christmas trees at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels.  Those may not seem like a big deal to miss out on, but, being a fellow Christmas lover, I highly recommend a stop in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby, and even a walk across the street to the Paradise Pier Hotel to see the stunning, glowing blue-green lights on their Christmas tree.  (And when I tell you the PPH tree is stunning, I am not joking - there were people just standing around, pointing at the tree, when I was there in December!)

Sometimes the hotels seem to be decorated by Thanksgiving and the trees are up, and sometimes the trees don't go up until the day after Thanksgiving.






6Smiles said:


> I can not wait for the holiday season this year. We are on Spring break this week and our next break from Nursing School is in December in which we are planning to spend at Disneyland.  Hotel booked, planning in the works.  With 2 weeks to spend we are looking at eateries but not much else as with so much time even with the crowds we should do everything we want to at a fairly easy going pace. The beauty and magic of a playful holiday is what I am looking forward to the most.  We have Christmas Eve and our Plan for Christmas day pretty much worked out going off the past reports for those days.  Kris




*Kris -*

I said it before; I'll say it again - I am so glad you get to make that holiday trip this year!  You will certainly get the full dose of beauty and Christmas magic!





jkh1978 said:


> If people have their hotels booked, do I need to also book or are they just excited?  I thought I'd wait until the jetBlue offered flights during those dates.  When is the best time to book for early December?



*jkh1978 -*

What Kris said is accurate - I think it may depend on certain things for certain people.  But some of the early bookings could be excitement too!






MyMuse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Soooo glad I found this thread. I was wondering when DL will start their Christmas decor.
> 
> I'm taking my first holiday trip to DL & LA area from Nov 9-17th. I've only been to DL once before for a few days before D23 Expo last year (and lost my memory card with all my pics!!! ).
> 
> Anyways, I'll be doing LA area from Nov 9th to 13th-ish..then DL from 13-16 (leaving 17th).
> 
> I'm thinking maybe another day at DL? Go from 12-16th? Especially if Carsland is open?
> 
> I'm waiting with bated breath to see if I can catch the holiday decor. I'm hoping against hope that I planned it decently. And hoping for the Holiday Tour, if they have it that early? *ernest look here*
> 
> I'm thinking the Disneyland Hotel, but I have to check that superthread to see if its the right hotel for me.
> 
> Yay for this thread!




Hello,* MyMuse*!!

I am so glad you found us!  Welcome!

Well, never fear - you will definitely get the Disneyland holiday experience during your dates.  

Here's how it kind of breaks down, in 3 phases:

*Phase 1 -* The Christmas decorations begin to go up around both parks as soon as Halloween ends - even before that, actually.  So even if you were to get to Disneyland on, for example, November 4th or something, you would see decorations in certain places around the parks.  The decor goes up a little bit at a time, all the way up until the season officially begins, so there may be new things popping up every day.  New Orleans Square is one of the first places to get its holiday makeover.  ToonTown is not far behind.  A Bug's Land is not far behind that.  And it is just a gradual process.


*Phase 2 -* Then we have the "official" season start date.  As of now, we don't yet know what it will be this year.  It will likely either be 11/9, 11/12 or 11/16.  The only reason why the official start date is important is because that is when most of the holiday-specific entertainment begins, such as the Winter Castle's icicle lightings at night, the snow falling on Main Street, the holiday parade, the holiday fireworks, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up opening, Santa appearing in both Disneyland and California Adventure, etc.  If those things matter to you, then you will want to get there when the season has officially begun.  It is possible that It's a Small World Holiday could open a couple of days before the official start date, depending on when the start date it.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open in September, so you will definitely get to see that.


Finally, *Phase 3* - The hotels.  This is the final part of the decorating process.  Also, Downtown Disney has some extra holiday stuff  at this point, too.  Typically, the hotels get their decorations either right before or right after Thanksgiving.  Also, Santa begins appearing at all 3 hotels at this time.


If you are leaving on Saturday, 11/17, you may want to pop into the hotels before you go to see if the decorations are up yet.  I think that the Paradise Pier Hotel tree may go up first, and it is gorgeous.


In any case, with the exception of possibly the hotels and some extra Downtown Disney stuff, if you take your trip from 11/12 to 11/16 or 11/13 to 11/16, you will still be there for at least one day of the "official" season's entertainment if the season starts on 11/16, and possibly more than that if the season begins on 11/12 or 11/9.  And you will definitely see decorations in the parks, no matter what.

The holiday tour should begin on the day the season officially begins.  







tksbaskets said:


> I'm so excited for everyone going to DL at Christmas time.  This will be the first Christmas holiday in more than 6 years that we aren't going to be at a Disney resort...
> 
> Change is good, right?
> 
> Still I will be living vicariously through the DIS boards up to and through the holidays (all of them as I love Halloween too).
> 
> TK




*TK -*

What?  No holiday trip to either WDW or DLR this year?  Nooooooooooo!  Stop the madness!

Yes, change is good, but I know it will be hard not going to either place for the holidays.  However, by the time you return for your next DLR holiday season, it should be interesting to see all the changes and (hopefully) new Christmas decor in DCA.






​




Anyway, thank you, everyone, for keeping this little thread hoppin' and alive!  I hope you are all able to find the info and photos you need to help you plan your trips.  We have some great contributors here, who have visited DLR for the holidays and can share their experiences with us!

It's so interesting how there is a burst of activity in certain threads during unexpected months - like March - and then it will quiet down for months.  The "Countdown  to the Holiday Season/Theme Weeks" last year really worked in terms of generating activity and building anticipation, so we will do that again this year (starting sometime in late August, and lasting all the way up to the official kick-off date of the season!).


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> For some reason - and I don't know why - I keep having this feeling that the CP could possibly take place on December 8th and 9th this year, instead of 12/1 & 12/2.  It is only a hunch.  I certainly don't have any secret knowledge or inside scoop to support that (drat!).  We will see.



I had this feeling back in January when they posted Deluxe AP blackout dates for Dec 8/9.....but they've since been removed, which is the first time I've noticed a change in black out dates ever!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Sherry* thanks so much for all your wonderful information and for all the time and effort you put in on this thread and the Halloween one.  I do spend a lot of time on both of these threads .... just lurking .... love seeing all the pictures and the theme of the week was great!!!  

Looking forward to you Catalina thread .... I have subscribed to the existing one so I hope when you start the new one you put the link there.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I had this feeling back in January when they posted Deluxe AP blackout dates for Dec 8/9.....but they've since been removed, which is the first time I've noticed a change in black out dates ever!



*Shannon -*

Oh yes!  That's right - now that you mention it, I remember you posted about those Deluxe blackout dates.  I remember thinking it was weird because the Deluxe people are never blacked out that early in December, and they are also not blacked out on CP weekends, so it was a mystery as to what that was all about!  Maybe it was a mistake?






Grumpy Grandma said:


> *Sherry* thanks so much for all your wonderful information and for all the time and effort you put in on this thread and the Halloween one.  I do spend a lot of time on both of these threads .... just lurking .... love seeing all the pictures and the theme of the week was great!!!
> 
> Looking forward to you Catalina thread .... I have subscribed to the existing one so I hope when you start the new one you put the link there.



*Linda -*

You're welcome!  And thank you for the very kind words.  I really appreciate it.  I really love both the Halloween thread and this one - there's kind of a different crowd and vibe in each Superthread, and yet we have a lot of 'crossovers' who visit both, and who love both holidays at Disneyland!

I remember you posted in the Christmas thread a couple of times, quite a long time ago, with questions.  

Yes, when I start the Catalina Superthread I will definitely post a link in my existing Catalina thread!  Honestly, I suppose I could turn my existing Catalina thread into the Superthread, but I would not want to do that until the current Free birthday boat ride offer has ended and I can change the title, and I also feel better starting off the Catalina Superthread with all new photos in the first couple of posts - which I will take in July - rather than starting it with old ones.  So I will probably just do a separate thread. 








​



Anyway, I thought I had better copy my last lengthy reply here, to this page, just so it doesn't get buried on the previous page before some of our new followers have seen it (like purplecrush, MyMuse, etc.), since I addressed some of their questions.




Sherry E said:


> *Michele -*
> 
> A couple of years ago, the holiday season dates were revealed in July - but not on the Disneyland website.  They were in an e-mail that went out from "D News."  Last year, fellow DIS'er jernysgirl (Kim) discovered the season dates (for both the holidays and Halloween Time) on the actual Disneyland website, and I _think_ (can't recall 100%) the holiday dates were up in July. I will have to go back in this thread and find her post that announced the dates, just out of curiosity, to see when exactly it was.
> 
> I get the feeling - and I could be totally off base in this feeling - that the master planners and creative minds at TDA have a big strategic meeting at the beginning of the year to sort of map out how the year at Disneyland Resort is going to go, schedule-wise, and toss around ideas for any new things they plan to add for any given season.  If my hunch is correct, they probably know the dates for all the seasons way, way in advance - or at least have a really good idea of what they will be - but in a year such as this, when all the changes at DCA are going to be in the spotlight for a while, they may not want to reveal the dates yet, especially if they think the dates could change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jkh1978 -*
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Yes, it's a long thread!  Well, let's not look at it as long.  That sounds so daunting!  Lets look at it as "active," or "popular"!
> 
> I think it's amazing that you're going to take your wife to Disneyland for the holidays this year, and that you try to make that time of year special for her.  If she is a fan of the Christmas season in general, she will absolutely love the way Disneyland celebrates it.  It is really beautiful, and very detailed and thorough.
> 
> Be sure to stop in at the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and sit down in the comfortable chairs around the giant Christmas tree (preferably in the late afternoon/early evening time frame).  It's a very festive environment.  The pianist plays holiday tunes.  There is a guitarist who plays holiday tunes when the pianist takes a break.  Carolers perform and take requests in front of the tree here and there.  Santa poses for photos on the other side of the tree.  Everyone just kind of relaxes on the sofas (or even on the carpet!) with beverages and snacks, and chats with each other.  It's a nice dose of holiday spirit!
> 
> There are a lot of photos in this thread, in between the bits of info - that is true.  You may want to just scroll quickly past the pictures so you don't see too much!  Or just look away if you see that someone has posted a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda/Grumpy Grandma -*
> 
> Hello!  I'm glad to see you over here!  Last time I saw you was in the Newport Beach thread!  (As I mentioned to you over there, I am planning to do a Catalina Island Superthread like this Christmas one and like my Halloween Superthread, so stay tuned for that when it comes to fruition in the SoCal section!)
> 
> As Shannon/3Minnies1Mickey told you, the Candlelight Processional is usually on the first weekend in December, although I think there have been some deviations in that schedule in the distant past.  In 2011, the CP took place on 12/3 & 12/4.  I was there on 12/4, but I didn't see the CP.
> 
> For some reason - and I don't know why - I keep having this feeling that the CP could possibly take place on December 8th and 9th this year, instead of 12/1 & 12/2.  It is only a hunch.  I certainly don't have any secret knowledge or inside scoop to support that (drat!).  We will see.
> 
> The Cast Member parties used to be held on the Monday and Tuesday immediately following the Candlelight Processional.  But in 2010 and 2011, they were moved to one week later.  So, last year they took place on 12/12 & 12/13.  In 2010, they took place on 12/13 & 12/14.  I was at Disneyland over the CM party days in 2010, and when the park closed at 6 p.m.
> 
> You will definitely miss the Candlelight Processional dates, whether it takes place on 12/1 & 12/2 or 12/8 & 12/9.
> 
> I _think_ you will probably miss the Cast Member party nights too - assuming they take place on 12/10 & 12/11.
> 
> The only possible scenario I see that would have you running into the CM party is if it, for some reason, were to happen on 12/3 & 12/4.  Then you'd be at DLR on your birthday on 12/4, and Disneyland would close at 6 p.m.  But I think that, more likely than not, the CM party nights will be 12/10 & 12/11.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dates of the CP and the CM parties won't come out for a long time, so we have a while to wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, *purplecrush!*
> 
> I am so glad you found us too!  Welcome aboard!  Christmas and Disney are my two favorite things as well (with Halloween being a close runner-up), so I can totally relate to you!  (Hence, the reason I created this thread!)
> 
> Let me tell you - because you are a Christmas fan like I am, and because you love Disney - you will absolutely adore Disneyland at Christmas time.  It is enchanting, beautiful, and a feast for the senses!
> 
> I don't know if you have had time to kind of scroll through this thread from beginning to end - and you may not want to spoil anything for yourself by seeing photos - but if you get time and have the interest, I think you will find it worthwhile because you do love Christmas and Disney so much.  If anything, I think the wonderful photos and information in this thread (starting on Page 1) will give you a better idea of what not to miss, what to eat, what to buy, what to do, etc.  I do have to update some of the information on the first page, but a lot of it is applicable to every year so it doesn't change much.
> 
> You will definitely get the full array of Disneyland Christmas wonderful-ness during your 11/21 & 11/23 trip.  That is Thanksgiving time, correct?  (I'm not looking at a calendar, but I think Thanksgiving is on 11/22 this year?)
> 
> The only things that may possibly not be in place until your very last day - 11/23 - are the Christmas trees at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels.  Those may not seem like a big deal to miss out on, but, being a fellow Christmas lover, I highly recommend a stop in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby, and even a walk across the street to the Paradise Pier Hotel to see the stunning, glowing blue-green lights on their Christmas tree.  (And when I tell you the PPH tree is stunning, I am not joking - there were people just standing around, pointing at the tree, when I was there in December!)
> 
> Sometimes the hotels seem to be decorated by Thanksgiving and the trees are up, and sometimes the trees don't go up until the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris -*
> 
> I said it before; I'll say it again - I am so glad you get to make that holiday trip this year!  You will certainly get the full dose of beauty and Christmas magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jkh1978 -*
> 
> What Kris said is accurate - I think it may depend on certain things for certain people.  But some of the early bookings could be excitement too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,* MyMuse*!!
> 
> I am so glad you found us!  Welcome!
> 
> Well, never fear - you will definitely get the Disneyland holiday experience during your dates.
> 
> Here's how it kind of breaks down, in 3 phases:
> 
> *Phase 1 -* The Christmas decorations begin to go up around both parks as soon as Halloween ends - even before that, actually.  So even if you were to get to Disneyland on, for example, November 4th or something, you would see decorations in certain places around the parks.  The decor goes up a little bit at a time, all the way up until the season officially begins, so there may be new things popping up every day.  New Orleans Square is one of the first places to get its holiday makeover.  ToonTown is not far behind.  A Bug's Land is not far behind that.  And it is just a gradual process.
> 
> 
> *Phase 2 -* Then we have the "official" season start date.  As of now, we don't yet know what it will be this year.  It will likely either be 11/9, 11/12 or 11/16.  The only reason why the official start date is important is because that is when most of the holiday-specific entertainment begins, such as the Winter Castle's icicle lightings at night, the snow falling on Main Street, the holiday parade, the holiday fireworks, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up opening, Santa appearing in both Disneyland and California Adventure, etc.  If those things matter to you, then you will want to get there when the season has officially begun.  It is possible that It's a Small World Holiday could open a couple of days before the official start date, depending on when the start date it.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open in September, so you will definitely get to see that.
> 
> 
> Finally, *Phase 3* - The hotels.  This is the final part of the decorating process.  Also, Downtown Disney has some extra holiday stuff  at this point, too.  Typically, the hotels get their decorations either right before or right after Thanksgiving.  Also, Santa begins appearing at all 3 hotels at this time.
> 
> 
> If you are leaving on Saturday, 11/17, you may want to pop into the hotels before you go to see if the decorations are up yet.  I think that the Paradise Pier Hotel tree may go up first, and it is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> In any case, with the exception of possibly the hotels and some extra Downtown Disney stuff, if you take your trip from 11/12 to 11/16 or 11/13 to 11/16, you will still be there for at least one day of the "official" season's entertainment if the season starts on 11/16, and possibly more than that if the season begins on 11/12 or 11/9.  And you will definitely see decorations in the parks, no matter what.
> 
> The holiday tour should begin on the day the season officially begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TK -*
> 
> What?  No holiday trip to either WDW or DLR this year?  Nooooooooooo!  Stop the madness!
> 
> Yes, change is good, but I know it will be hard not going to either place for the holidays.  However, by the time you return for your next DLR holiday season, it should be interesting to see all the changes and (hopefully) new Christmas decor in DCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you, everyone, for keeping this little thread hoppin' and alive!  I hope you are all able to find the info and photos you need to help you plan your trips.  We have some great contributors here, who have visited DLR for the holidays and can share their experiences with us!
> 
> It's so interesting how there is a burst of activity in certain threads during unexpected months - like March - and then it will quiet down for months.  The "Countdown  to the Holiday Season/Theme Weeks" last year really worked in terms of generating activity and building anticipation, so we will do that again this year (starting sometime in late August, and lasting all the way up to the official kick-off date of the season!).


----------



## kaoden39

Well, it really doesn't make a difference because our dates are set in stone.


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> [Hello,* MyMuse*!!
> 
> I am so glad you found us!  Welcome!
> 
> Well, never fear - you will definitely get the Disneyland holiday experience during your dates.
> 
> Here's how it kind of breaks down, in 3 phases:
> 
> *Phase 1 -* The Christmas decorations begin to go up around both parks as soon as Halloween ends - even before that, actually.  So even if you were to get to Disneyland on, for example, November 4th or something, you would see decorations in certain places around the parks.  The decor goes up a little bit at a time, all the way up until the season officially begins, so there may be new things popping up every day.  New Orleans Square is one of the first places to get its holiday makeover.  ToonTown is not far behind.  A Bug's Land is not far behind that.  And it is just a gradual process.
> 
> 
> *Phase 2 -* Then we have the "official" season start date.  As of now, we don't yet know what it will be this year.  It will likely either be 11/9, 11/12 or 11/16.  The only reason why the official start date is important is because that is when most of the holiday-specific entertainment begins, such as the Winter Castle's icicle lightings at night, the snow falling on Main Street, the holiday parade, the holiday fireworks, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up opening, Santa appearing in both Disneyland and California Adventure, etc.  If those things matter to you, then you will want to get there when the season has officially begun.  It is possible that It's a Small World Holiday could open a couple of days before the official start date, depending on when the start date it.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open in September, so you will definitely get to see that.
> 
> 
> Finally, *Phase 3* - The hotels.  This is the final part of the decorating process.  Also, Downtown Disney has some extra holiday stuff  at this point, too.  Typically, the hotels get their decorations either right before or right after Thanksgiving.  Also, Santa begins appearing at all 3 hotels at this time.
> 
> 
> If you are leaving on Saturday, 11/17, you may want to pop into the hotels before you go to see if the decorations are up yet.  I think that the Paradise Pier Hotel tree may go up first, and it is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> In any case, with the exception of possibly the hotels and some extra Downtown Disney stuff, if you take your trip from 11/12 to 11/16 or 11/13 to 11/16, you will still be there for at least one day of the "official" season's entertainment if the season starts on 11/16, and possibly more than that if the season begins on 11/12 or 11/9.  And you will definitely see decorations in the parks, no matter what.
> 
> The holiday tour should begin on the day the season officially begins.




Thank you Sherry! 

Oh, pleeeeease let it be 11/12! that would be perfect! 


When I originally picked these dates, it was to take the studio tour, which I'm also hoping I'll get into - it didn't even cross my mind for holiday decor! But now, I'm so excited for it. I enjoy Christmas decor so much, what creativity, energy, magic & love people (and Disney) have to place decoration up every year. It just makes me smile and I forget my troubles for the moment. 


For the LA section of my trip - I want to do El Cap and the Soda Shop along with other touristy things. I'm hoping to catch a real-deal movie at El Cap too. 

And if I can do the Holiday Tour - oh my, that would just top the trip!! 

If not, then if I know how to plan for another year someday.


----------



## NewbieMouse

MyMuse said:


> For the LA section of my trip - I want to do El Cap and the Soda Shop along with other touristy things. I'm hoping to catch a real-deal movie at El Cap too.



What is El Cap and the Soda Shop? We're doing three days in LA as well as Disney and I've never heard of these, but are looking for things to do!


----------



## MyMuse

NewbieMouse said:


> What is El Cap and the Soda Shop? We're doing three days in LA as well as Disney and I've never heard of these, but are looking for things to do!



NewbieMouse - alot of good information is on WDWinfo at http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/sc-destinations/LA.html

From WDWinfo: 
This beautiful venue from the 1920s was restored by the Walt Disney Company and is now a National Historic Site. At any given time you might be able to see a first run Disney flick or a stage show. Next door to the El Capitan is the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store. A very cute spot to have a snack and get a Mickey souvenir. Have your camera ready as you enter since this is where the Disneyland 50th Anniversary Walk of Fame Star is located.


----------



## MissMichigan

Sherry E said:


> The Christmas decorations begin to go up around both parks as soon as Halloween ends - even before that, actually.




Man, if that ain't the truth! My last visit was during Halloween, Oct. 24-28. (I think I may have posted about this before)

The first day was a Monday, and I didn't notice anything that didn't seem "halloweeny". The next day when I walked in I noticed a bit of snow on the castle. The next day, more snow. The next day, the big bulbs in Bug's Land had magically appeared over night, and it seemed like all the snow was on the castle.

It was surprising, but also really cool to get to actually see it all going up. Every day a little more had gone up while I was asleep, but it was still enough to notice the changes. We actually made a game of it, and went decoration hunting, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

MyMuse said:


> Thank you Sherry!
> 
> Oh, pleeeeease let it be 11/12! that would be perfect!
> 
> 
> When I originally picked these dates, it was to take the studio tour, which I'm also hoping I'll get into - it didn't even cross my mind for holiday decor! But now, I'm so excited for it. I enjoy Christmas decor so much, what creativity, energy, magic & love people (and Disney) have to place decoration up every year. It just makes me smile and I forget my troubles for the moment.
> 
> 
> For the LA section of my trip - I want to do El Cap and the Soda Shop along with other touristy things. I'm hoping to catch a real-deal movie at El Cap too.
> 
> And if I can do the Holiday Tour - oh my, that would just top the trip!!
> 
> If not, then if I know how to plan for another year someday.




*MyMuse -*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad I can help.

Yes, it will be ideal if the season officially begins on 11/9 or 11/12.  You'd have more days to do everything that way, so it doesn't all have to be crammed into one day (holiday parade, holiday fireworks, snow on Main Street, possible World of Color holiday segment, holiday tour, etc.).

Even in the worst case scenario - which is that the season begins on 11/16 - you will know in advance and will be able to plan your days at Disneyland/California Adventure accordingly.  If 11/16 is the date that all the fun holiday stuff begins (except for the decorations, which, as I told you, will start going up even before Halloween), I am 100% positive that It's a Small World Holiday will be open at least a couple of days before then, so you will already be able to experience IASWH and Haunted Mansion Holiday, at the very least.  It's _possible_ that even the Christmas Fantasy Parade could begin before then as well, but not definite.



I don't think you'll be disappointed at all by the extensive decor and Christmasy atmosphere at Disneyland.  It is sure to make you smile!  It's extremely thorough and detailed - there are pretty much Christmas trees of all sizes in all the shops and restaurants throughout both parks and the hotels.  There are gigantic trees.  There are small trees.  There are charming window displays along Main Street, with gingerbread men and colorful arrangements.  New Orleans Square has its own Mardi Gras-influenced decor.  ToonTown has a lot of wacky, whimsical wreaths and garland (although their 'new' 2011 Christmas trees are hideous).  A Bug's Land has giant Christmas lights and ornaments.  Santa's Reindeer Round-Up (one of my favorite areas of the holiday season) has rustic decor.  The Winter Castle is absolutely amazing at night (not so impressive in the daytime, though).  IASW Holiday is stunning, both inside the ride and on the exterior, when it lights up in thousands of colored lights.


They could stand to do a bit more in California Adventure as far as holiday touches, but Disneyland's decorations make up for that issue.  You will have a great time!


The El Capitan and the Soda Fountain/Studio Store are great ideas - and also great complements to an actual Disneyland trip!

What other touristy things are you planning to do in L.A.?  Being a lifelong SoCal resident, I think that the touristy places get a bad rap simply because they are touristy.  For example, Venice Beach, Farmers Market/The Grove and Hollywood Boulevard are all touristy - but they are popular because there are interesting things to eat/see/do in these places!  The Tar Pits are a tourist spot, but again...it's because it's interesting that it is a destination.

It's not that there aren't lesser known/non-tourist spots in L.A. that are interesting too - I mean, there are certainly all kinds of charming cafes, shops, neighborhoods and bookstores around SoCal.   But, if someone is coming to L.A. for a limited time and wants to get a kind of highlight tour of the City in a short time, the tourist spots are just fine!  I could recommend visiting quirky Book Soup on Sunset, which is really only familiar to locals...*or* I could recommend going to Farmers Market/The Grove - which people from all over the world visit, and which has many great places to eat (all kinds of different cuisine) and possible celebrity-watching opportunities!  I'd probably suggest Farmers Market because it's more a part of L.A. history, tourists or no tourists!

Catalina Island is kind of a combination of being a 'hidden gem' and a 'tourist spot,' but I recommend it to anyone who is interested anyway, regardless of its touristy status, because it's beautiful!


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> *MyMuse -*
> 
> You're very welcome!  I'm glad I can help.
> 
> Yes, it will be ideal if the season officially begins on 11/9 or 11/12.  You'd have more days to do everything that way, so it doesn't all have to be crammed into one day (holiday parade, holiday fireworks, snow on Main Street, possible World of Color holiday segment, holiday tour, etc.).
> 
> *That would be beyond wonderful!!! *
> 
> Even in the worst case scenario - which is that the season begins on 11/16 - you will know in advance and will be able to plan your days at Disneyland/California Adventure accordingly.  If 11/16 is the date that all the fun holiday stuff begins (except for the decorations, which, as I told you, will start going up even before Halloween), I am 100% positive that It's a Small World Holiday will be open at least a couple of days before then, so you will already be able to experience IASWH and Haunted Mansion Holiday, at the very least.  It's _possible_ that even the Christmas Fantasy Parade could begin before then as well, but not definite.
> 
> *Just being able to expereince Haunted Mansion Holiday & Small World Holiday would be amazing too!*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll be disappointed at all by the extensive decor and Christmasy atmosphere at Disneyland.  It is sure to make you smile!  It's extremely thorough and detailed - there are pretty much Christmas trees of all sizes in all the shops and restaurants throughout both parks and the hotels.
> 
> *I've been to WDW Christmas several times, so it will be interesting to see the differences the parks & corresponding lands have.
> 
> I can't begin to imagine was Carsland will have! I'm glad I'll see the parks decorated a bit then.  *
> 
> 
> The El Capitan and the Soda Fountain/Studio Store are great ideas - and also great complements to an actual Disneyland trip!
> 
> *I'm hoping to see a movie there - I want to say Wreck-It Ralph might be playing then? I tihnk they sell tickets about 2-3 months beforehand?*
> 
> What other touristy things are you planning to do in L.A.?



I've just begun the actual planning process this week. I wanted to get dates set, know what the budget is, see about hotels & car. 

The LA dates are Nov 9 (we land at 9:30am) through 13th until we get to Disneyland in mid-late morning, after dropping the car back at LAX. 

I know El Cap & Soda Shop are a definite - plus seeing movie there. In reading the link I have NewbieMouse above, it seems there is quite a lot in the general area to see/experience. 

I'm unsure whether to do a theater tour of El Cap, Kodak or Grumann's ???   and the Farmer's Market does look like a place to visit. Of course, Walk of Fame as well. At this point, I think we have run out of time for this area?

It seems like this area would take most of the day (morning / afternoon / evening?), with so much to do. 

On the list:
Universal Studios (with a Hard Rock stop?)
Disney Studio Tour (Nov 10 or 11)
Maybe see a TV show taping? 


I've never heard of Tar Pits, tho I can look into it as well as Book Soup. I'm not sure if Catalina Island can fit! Hmmmm....

Maybe I should do a PTR just to keep my thoughts in order?


----------



## focusondisney

Hi!   I knew I couldn't wait til our DL trip later this year, so I've been busy planning a short WDW trip for May.  Now that those plans are pretty wel set, I'm back to thinking about DL!   


Our probable dates are Nov. 26 (Mon)- Nov 30  or Dec 1 (Fri or Sat).     Waiting for Jetblue & Southwest to release flights for those dates to decide for sure.  I think I'd like the return to be on Dec 1, otherwise we'd really only have 3 full days.  Our must do's will be the parade, HM, IASW, World of Color & the Holiday Tour if they offer one.  We aren't big on Fantasmic, so can easily skip that.   

I haven't noticed any mention of filming for the for the Christmas Day Holiday Parade Show.  I know @ WDW it is a big production which disrupts the MK the first weekend in Dec.  So is there any time/ dates that this usually happens in DL?   I'm sure with Cars Land opening, they will be doing a segment on it.   Any guesses/ past info Christmas Day Parade filming ?     Thanks!


----------



## fronkfam

Hi Everyone!!

I'm so glad to see this thread active right now!  We had planned a Christmas-time trip for last year, but we weren't able to go.    In May, I broke my ankle.  So, financially and physically, we just didn't have everything together to go in December.  I was SOOOO sad.  I actually stayed off the boards for a long time because it was just depressing.  

Well, now we are planning for Christmas-time this year.  And I can hardly contain myself!!!  

Can't wait for Christmas!!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

focusondisney said:


> Hi!   I knew I couldn't wait til our DL trip later this year, so I've been busy planning a short WDW trip for May.  Now that those plans are pretty wel set, I'm back to thinking about DL!
> 
> 
> Our probable dates are Nov. 26 (Mon)- Nov 30  or Dec 1 (Fri or Sat).     Waiting for Jetblue & Southwest to release flights for those dates to decide for sure.  I think I'd like the return to be on Dec 1, otherwise we'd really only have 3 full days.  Our must do's will be the parade, HM, IASW, World of Color & the Holiday Tour if they offer one.  We aren't big on Fantasmic, so can easily skip that.
> 
> I haven't noticed any mention of filming for the for the Christmas Day Holiday Parade Show.  I know @ WDW it is a big production which disrupts the MK the first weekend in Dec.  So is there any time/ dates that this usually happens in DL?   I'm sure with Cars Land opening, they will be doing a segment on it.   Any guesses/ past info Christmas Day Parade filming ?     Thanks!



I'm sure someone will have a better idea of exact dates, but we have always gone the week after Thanksgiving (the most recent trips have been the Sun, Mon and Tues after TG), and the parade has already been filmed.  I think they have to keep the Main Street garlands down until the parade has been filmed.  And I can't imagine they film it during the busy Thanksgiving week.  So I think it will be filmed before your arrival dates.


----------



## tlovesdis

focusondisney said:


> Hi!   I knew I couldn't wait til our DL trip later this year, so I've been busy planning a short WDW trip for May.  Now that those plans are pretty wel set, I'm back to thinking about DL!
> 
> 
> Our probable dates are Nov. 26 (Mon)- Nov 30  or Dec 1 (Fri or Sat).     Waiting for Jetblue & Southwest to release flights for those dates to decide for sure.  I think I'd like the return to be on Dec 1, otherwise we'd really only have 3 full days.  Our must do's will be the parade, HM, IASW, World of Color & the Holiday Tour if they offer one.  We aren't big on Fantasmic, so can easily skip that.
> 
> I haven't noticed any mention of filming for the for the Christmas Day Holiday Parade Show.  I know @ WDW it is a big production which disrupts the MK the first weekend in Dec.  So is there any time/ dates that this usually happens in DL?   I'm sure with Cars Land opening, they will be doing a segment on it.   Any guesses/ past info Christmas Day Parade filming ?     Thanks!



In 2011 the parade was filmed the first weekend in November!  We were there, saw One Republic, Christina Aguilara and Nick Cannon!!!  I beleive it was also filmed the first weekend in November in 2010, but I am not 100% sure!


----------



## focusondisney

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> I'm sure someone will have a better idea of exact dates, but we have always gone the week after Thanksgiving (the most recent trips have been the Sun, Mon and Tues after TG), and the parade has already been filmed.  I think they have to keep the Main Street garlands down until the parade has been filmed.  And I can't imagine they film it during the busy Thanksgiving week.  So I think it will be filmed before your arrival dates.





tlovesdis said:


> In 2011 the parade was filmed the first weekend in November!  We were there, saw One Republic, Christina Aguilara and Nick Cannon!!!  I beleive it was also filmed the first weekend in November in 2010, but I am not 100% sure!



Thank you both for the quick answers!  Glad we won't have to work our plans around that.     And I'm assuming the week after Thanksgiving is  a good week, *DTDkettleCornfan*, since you always go that week.  At this point, I think I'm more worried about airfare than I am about crowds in the parks.


----------



## focusondisney

OK, we're definately coming now--- booked the airfare!!!  

Jetblue Dec 2- 7th; changed from  Nov 26- Dec 1 because  of the cost. We paid $390 each round trip from Buffalo.  The one way fare on Nov 26 was $396!     Basically by pushing back a week, we are getting  the return flight free!     Could have waited for SW, might have been a little cheaper, but I'm really spoiled by those TV's, I didn't want a 7 hour flight without them. 

Now to wait patiently for hotel discounts & holiday info.


----------



## Sherry E

focusondisney said:


> OK, we're definately coming now--- booked the airfare!!!
> 
> Jetblue Dec 2- 7th; changed from  Nov 26- Dec 1 because  of the cost. We paid $390 each round trip from Buffalo.  The one way fare on Nov 26 was $396!     Basically by pushing back a week, we are getting  the return flight free!     Could have waited for SW, might have been a little cheaper, but I'm really spoiled by those TV's, I didn't want a 7 hour flight without them.
> 
> Now to wait patiently for hotel discounts & holiday info.



Cool!

So that's a Sunday - Friday, correct?  You'll be arriving on what will most likely be the second day of the Candlelight Processional (unless my hunch is correct and it starts on 12/8 instead), so you may encounter some large crowds if that is the case, but the next day - Monday - will probably be wonderful.  

Last year I arrived on CP day #2 (December 4th) and left on Thursday, Dec. 8th - so, basically the same days of the same week that you will be there this year (more or less).  Sunday, 12/4 was not really too bad for us, crowd-wise (better than we expected, anyway), until mid/late afternoon.  Then it got packed.  Monday, 12/5 was delightful.  DCA had very light crowds.  Main Street was not crowded.  Gibson Girl Ice Cream had no lines (which was shocking to me).  Our party of 8 got seated at our table about 40 minutes early at the Goofy's Kitchen dinner because the restaurant was not full.  It was great!

Now, on Tuesday (12/6 last year; 12/4 this year), it got very crowded, all of a sudden.  It was not the worst I've ever seen - and it was certainly less crowded than it would have been 2 weeks later in the month - but it was much more crowded than I expected.

I would definitely pick that same time frame in that same week again.  I've gone to DLR during other weeks in December and this past trip felt less stifling overall in terms of crowds.  I felt like I could actually wander around and see some things, chat with some Cast Members, all of that, without having to move aside every few seconds for oncoming foot traffic.


Have fun!!


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry E said:


> Cool!
> 
> So that's a Sunday - Friday, correct?  You'll be arriving on what will most likely be the second day of the Candlelight Processional (unless my hunch is correct and it starts on 12/8 instead), so you may encounter some large crowds if that is the case, but the next day - Monday - will probably be wonderful.
> 
> Last year I arrived on CP day #2 (December 4th) and left on Thursday, Dec. 8th - so, basically the same days of the same week that you will be there this year (more or less).  Sunday, 12/4 was not really too bad for us, crowd-wise (better than we expected, anyway), until mid/late afternoon.  Then it got packed.  Monday, 12/5 was delightful.  DCA had very light crowds.  Main Street was not crowded.  Gibson Girl Ice Cream had no lines (which was shocking to me).  Our party of 8 got seated at our table about 40 minutes early at the Goofy's Kitchen dinner because the restaurant was not full.  It was great!
> 
> Now, on Tuesday (12/6 last year; 12/4 this year), it got very crowded, all of a sudden.  It was not the worst I've ever seen - and it was certainly less crowded than it would have been 2 weeks later in the month - but it was much more crowded than I expected.
> 
> I would definitely pick that same time frame in that same week again.  I've gone to DLR during other weeks in December and this past trip felt less stifling overall in terms of crowds.  I felt like I could actually wander around and see some things, chat with some Cast Members, all of that, without having to move aside every few seconds for oncoming foot traffic.
> 
> 
> Have fun!!



Our plane doesn't land til 1:30 PM @ LAX, so I'm not expecting to get to the hotel til 3:30 or later.   We'll probably get 6 day park hopper tickets, so maybe we'll go into the parks just to look around .  If we get on a ride or 2 it will be a bonus.  If the parks are too crowded to move or if MK closes early for CP, we can check out the resort decorations & DTD.

Thanks for sharing your experience last year.


----------



## Sherry E

focusondisney said:


> Our plane doesn't land til 1:30 PM @ LAX, so I'm not expecting to get to the hotel til 3:30 or later.   We'll probably get 6 day park hopper tickets, so maybe we'll go into the parks just to look around .  If we get on a ride or 2 it will be a bonus.  If the parks are too crowded to move or if MK closes early for CP, we can check out the resort decorations & DTD.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience last year.



Disneyland probably won't close early for Candlelight Processional - at least, this has not happened anytime in recent years.  It will close early on Cast Member party nights or for any other private party.  But on CP weekend, the park stays open.  All the people who are there to see the CP will pack in, on and around Main Street.  And all the people who are not interested in the CP or who do not have tickets for it will pack into other areas of the park.  We had a 'fun' time getting from IASW Holiday to Main Street later in the afternoon because it had gotten very crowded by then.  But, again, up until the mid/later afternoon point, we were all saying, "Well, this is not too bad at all."  It was better than we expected, especially based on the reports I had heard of the day prior to it.

California Adventure will, of course, be open too.

Yes, you've got the right idea!  If the crowds are too much to take in both parks, just use that time to stroll around DTD or mosey over to the Grand Californian and maybe get a photo with Santa in the lobby, or have a nice beverage while watching the carolers by the tree, or whatever.  Wander across the street to the Paradise Pier to see its stunning tree.  There are absolutely a lot of things to do to soak in the holiday atmosphere without actually being in Disneyland park.

I will be curious to find out if Monday, December 3rd, is delightfully uncrowded.  I was so pleased with that post-CP Monday last year!  (Of course, the fact that it was an extremely windy day may have kept a few folks away too!)


----------



## kaoden39

We were there one year during the week of the cast party.  You know it was cold and it was wet so I didn't mind leaving early.  We were staying at the DLH so I guess I didn't feel like we were missing that much.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Thank you SO MUCH for starting this thread!  It's really getting me excited about our trip this year!

Here are the dates:

December 6-7: Los Angeles
December 7-13: DISNEY 

I'm pretty sure our trip will include CM Party days, but that's alright.  I don't mind leaving early as long as we get to be at the parks.


----------



## MyMuse

focusondisney said:


> OK, we're definately coming now--- booked the airfare!!!
> 
> Jetblue Dec 2- 7th; changed from  Nov 26- Dec 1 because  of the cost. We paid $390 each round trip from Buffalo.  The one way fare on Nov 26 was $396!     Basically by pushing back a week, we are getting  the return flight free!     Could have waited for SW, might have been a little cheaper, but I'm really spoiled by those TV's, I didn't want a 7 hour flight without them.
> 
> Now to wait patiently for hotel discounts & holiday info.



Wow! that's wonderful airfare! We never get that out of Newark, it's always sky-high. 

I decided to use miles instead - airfare for my dates were $1,100+


----------



## focusondisney

MyMuse said:


> Wow! that's wonderful airfare! We never get that out of Newark, it's always sky-high.
> 
> I decided to use miles instead - airfare for my dates were $1,100+



I am very happy with the fare!     DH has to change his vacation week, so he was thinking I should wait til today to book.  I was too nervous  to do that- told him you never know when the price will jump.  Made him log on from  home & check other managers posted vacation schedules so I could book right away.   

Is that $1100 for 2 people?   That's what I was expecting to pay for 2 of us.  Please tell me it's not per person?!       Last  we were in DL was about 6 years ago...I paid $200 round trip each.   Ah, the good old days!


----------



## mouseymommy

We usually go during Spring break.  Will the crowds be about the same when we go 11-17 to 11-20?  We are going for our DS10 birthday, and I just realized the Christmas decor would be out.  Now I'm worried about the crowds.  Also, I realize any answers will be just speculation, but I will appreciate any I get.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for starting this thread!  It's really getting me excited about our trip this year!
> 
> Here are the dates:
> 
> December 6-7: Los Angeles
> December 7-13: DISNEY
> 
> I'm pretty sure our trip will include CM Party days, but that's alright.  I don't mind leaving early as long as we get to be at the parks.



*Escape2Disney -*

You're very welcome!  Thank you so much for joining us. 

I know the thread is long, but I think that kind of casually scrolling through it from start to finish (when there's extra time) can be a lot of fun.  There are many wonderful photos scattered throughout the pages (not listed in the Table of Contents)!

I think you're probably right in that, most likely (we won't know for sure until probably November), there will be CM parties on Monday, 12/10 and Tuesday, 12/11.  It's really okay, though.  If you only had one or two days at the parks, then having to leave Disneyland at 6 p.m. might be a problem because you'd miss really being able to walk around and fully absorb the nighttime holiday atmosphere, with all the twinkling lights, etc.  But since you will have 6 or 7 days there, it won't be a problem at all.

I was at DLR on Cast Member party nights in 2010 and, while it would have been nice if Disneyland were open past 6 p.m., it was fine.  I just went and did other things in DTD and at the Grand Californian Hotel.





mouseymommy said:


> We usually go during Spring break.  Will the crowds be about the same when we go 11-17 to 11-20?  We are going for our DS10 birthday, and I just realized the Christmas decor would be out.  Now I'm worried about the crowds.  Also, I realize any answers will be just speculation, but I will appreciate any I get.  Thanks!



*mouseymommy -*

Hello and welcome!

Let's see - I have not been to Disneyland for a Spring Break trip in years and years, so I cannot personally compare that period of time to the period of time you are going in November.  I know I have read and heard that the Spring Break crowds nowadays are horrible.

Here are the things to kind of keep in mind for the 11/17 to 11/20 time frame:

1.  It's the weekend (and weekdays) immediately before Thanksgiving.  People have said that the days leading up to Thanksgiving are very crowded.

2.  It's a weekend in general - weekends during the holiday season are always busy.

3.  It's most likely going to be the first full weekend of official holiday season entertainment (assuming that the season begins on 11/12 or 11/16), and the novelty of that will attract people who want to come out and look for any new decorations or new merchandise, etc.



That said, those are just kind of things to keep in mind so you are not shocked if it turns out to be really crowded.  Just plan accordingly, or make back-up plans, just in case.  I don't _think_ it will be Spring Break level crowds, but I can't say for sure.  I _think_ it will be better than Spring Break crowds, while still being crowded.  


I think that, at the very least, the gorgeous Paradise Pier Hotel tree should be up by the 19th or 20th, so that's worth a look.  I'm not sure how far along the other 2 hotels will be in their decoration process.

I think you'll have a great time!


----------



## mouseymommy

Thanks Sherry!  You just relieved all the doubt I had about our trip.  We have a pretty good system down for the crowds, and we won't have the stroller, so we should be ok.  Thanks!


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry E said:


> Disneyland probably won't close early for Candlelight Processional - at least, this has not happened anytime in recent years.  It will close early on Cast Member party nights or for any other private party.  But on CP weekend, the park stays open.
> 
> I will be curious to find out if Monday, December 3rd, is delightfully uncrowded.  I was so pleased with that post-CP Monday last year!  (Of course, the fact that it was an extremely windy day may have kept a few folks away too!)



See what happens when I've got   plans going for 2 different trips at the same time?  The brain gets scrambled.     Of course I got CP confused with CM parties!      Thanks!  

I will  be sure to report back after our trip on the crowds.  Hope we have the same luck as you did.


----------



## TashaJilek

I did WDW for Christmas 2011 for my first time and it was beautiful and crazy busy at the same time!!! 


I am going to DL from the 24th-1st along with visiting other things in SoCal. I am really excited and i also know what to expect for crowds. Disneyland sure seems to be really festive and i cant wait to see DCA during the holidays with all the wonderful changes!


I really hope that DCA can get something spectacular for XMAS like the osbourne lights over at the studios in Orlando!


----------



## Beee

this is an awesome thread thanks!  I have loved seeing everyone's photos and every photo gets me more and more excited about our first trip to Disneyland in December (first trip to the USA as well!)  We're in Hawaii for an extended family Christmas holiday from the 18th-24th Dec and thought we should absolutely take advantage of being so close and head to LA/Disneyland beforehand - I am so jealous of $390 return flights to LA!  When we're paying $NZ8091 for flights 
So my current plan is that the flight arrives in at mid morning on the 11th Dec, I'm guessing getting through immigration will take awhile and I have no clue how long it takes to get from LAX to anaheim!? so that first day we'll check into DLH, DP wants to go to a particular shop in Anaheim so we'll do that, buy snacks and drinks for the week somewhere (DD12 is always hungry!)and head back to settle into the room, maybe check out downtown disney, early dinner and early night - guessing I will be pretty tired after a nearly 13hr flight!  Then up bright and early for 3 full days at the parks, 4th day will maybe be a half day at the parks - I assume being a saturday it will be much busier than during the week and DP is not the greatest in crowds so I don't want to push our luck!  Then head to our yet to be determined LA accommodation for 2 full days doing the other touristy things, no idea what that'll be yet apart from the usual walk of fame etc.  Then fly out the morning of the 18th for almost a week of relaxing (and probably quite a bit of shopping!) before heading home on the 24th.  DD and I love Christmas so we are both a bit bummed that we will completely miss Christmas Day this year thanks to the timezones while flying home but I have a feeling we will well and truly get our Christmas fix at Disney!


----------



## MyMuse

focusondisney said:


> Is that $1100 for 2 people?   That's what I was expecting to pay for 2 of us.  Please tell me it's not per person?!       Last  we were in DL was about 6 years ago...I paid $200 round trip each.   Ah, the good old days!



Nope, one person. I have no idea why it's so crazy nuts, but airfare is always super high from Newark to LA (whether its LAX or SNA). It never seems to go down.


----------



## michelleh1

I'm so excited, we are seriously considering a trip during the end of Nov this year! I've lurked on this thread and have enjoyed all of the pictures, but never thought I could convince my dh to go during the holidays. 

I do have a question about tickets. Historically, have there been ticket promotions during the holiday season? Or is it best to purchase tickets now before they go up later in the year?

thanks for any info!


----------



## kaoden39

michelleh1 said:


> I'm so excited, we are seriously considering a trip during the end of Nov this year! I've lurked on this thread and have enjoyed all of the pictures, but never thought I could convince my dh to go during the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question about tickets. Historically, have there been ticket promotions during the holiday season? Or is it best to purchase tickets now before they go up later in the year?
> 
> thanks for any info!




I would wait on the tickets until closer to the trip.  Chances are the price may go down.  Just keep watching their website.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Is the current best guess for the CM parties the 10th & 11th of December? The dates for conference that we usually attach our trip to have been moved back a few days, so now I'm in planning mode all over again! I don't mind hitting one day with a CM party, but two would not be great....


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

What is the protocol for referring to info (or posting links) from other DL discussion websites?  I was reading one that mentioned DCA....specifically Cars Land and Buena Vista Street....will be thoroughly decked out for the holiday season.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> What is the protocol for referring to info (or posting links) from other DL discussion websites?  I was reading one that mentioned DCA....specifically Cars Land and Buena Vista Street....will be thoroughly decked out for the holiday season.  Woohoo!!!



Oh!  I want to read about this!  We are going this Christmas to fulfill one of my bucket list dreams, waking up at Disneyland on Christmas Day.  We cannot wait and this would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## I'm mikey

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> What is the protocol for referring to info (or posting links) from other DL discussion websites?  I was reading one that mentioned DCA....specifically Cars Land and Buena Vista Street....will be thoroughly decked out for the holiday season.  Woohoo!!!





justkeepswimmin said:


> Oh!  I want to read about this!  We are going this Christmas to fulfill one of my bucket list dreams, waking up at Disneyland on Christmas Day.  We cannot wait and this would be the icing on the cake!




Read this link, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2904545.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

I'm mikey said:


> Read this link, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2904545.



Thanks!


----------



## NewbieMouse

NewbieMouse said:


> Is the current best guess for the CM parties the 10th & 11th of December? The dates for conference that we usually attach our trip to have been moved back a few days, so now I'm in planning mode all over again! I don't mind hitting one day with a CM party, but two would not be great....



Shameless re-post of my little question....


----------



## MrsSpfaff

We are arriving on the 13th of Nov - leaving on the 16th of Nov. I would like to know if anyone has gone the day after Vets Day? Are there going to be ANY decorations? Gingerbread houses? Santa? Is the 4pm parade the same as the nighttime parade? What is the not-to-miss during Christmas to-do? I don't want to miss anything!!! Thanks


----------



## MyMuse

I'm mikey said:


> Read this link, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2904545.



what a wonderful article!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I have been having mega-problems getting onto the DIS in recent weeks - partly because of the DIS' server issues, I think, and partly because of some Internet problems I have been having on my end.  So that's why I have disappeared from my own threads and other DIS duties!  It's been too hard for me to log in, and if I get in the page freezes up on me within a minute and I have to reboot.

Anyway, I was not sure what I would find in this thread in the time that's passed!  I was hoping that if folks popped in with questions, others would answer.

Let me just throw in some additional quick comments (albeit, a tad late!):




michelleh1 said:


> I'm so excited, we are seriously considering a trip during the end of Nov this year! I've lurked on this thread and have enjoyed all of the pictures, but never thought I could convince my dh to go during the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question about tickets. Historically, have there been ticket promotions during the holiday season? Or is it best to purchase tickets now before they go up later in the year?
> 
> thanks for any info!



*michelleh1 -*

A very belated welcome to you!  Thank you for joining this thread after lurking for a while.  I do hope that your holiday trip comes to fruition!

As for ticket promotions during the holidays, not really.  If I were you, I would get your tickets now - or at least, before the end of May/early June.  Holiday season is peak season at the parks, and the ticket discounts are not likely.

But, I think the ticket prices are going to hike up by May or June, in anticipation of the crowds coming to see Cars Land and all the other new California Adventure stuff.  The prices go up every year, anyway, and last year's increase was right around June...which means they will go up again by June of this year.




DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> What is the protocol for referring to info (or posting links) from other DL discussion websites?  I was reading one that mentioned DCA....specifically Cars Land and Buena Vista Street....will be thoroughly decked out for the holiday season.  Woohoo!!!



*DTDkettleCORNfan -*

I think I was just saying to fellow DIS'er mariezp in my TR a few weeks ago that I thought Cars Land would eventually get its own style of holiday decor, along the lines of what happens in ToonTown, A Bug's Land and New Orleans Square.  But, I was saying that I didn't think the Cars Land decorations would happen in its first year.  I thought Disney might wait a year or two, to let guests get used to the 'regular' Cars Land, and then throw in some holiday stuff down the line.

And then came the Al Lutz piece!  What a surprise!  I hope it's accurate!  Then again, what Disney considers to be thorough holiday decor may not be what we all think of as thorough holiday decor.  The "new" trees in ToonTown last year were hideous.  The decorations in New Orleans Square keep getting scaled down, little by little.  The decorations in the Paradise Garden area and on the Little Mermaid facade were minimal.  

So if there are Cars Land decorations this year - and I hope there will be - I wonder how extensive they will be.  I hope that none of the decorations from other areas of the Resort are removed and added into Cars Land!




I'm mikey said:


> Read this link, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2904545.



Thanks, *I'm mikey*, for posting the link here!




NewbieMouse said:


> Shameless re-post of my little question....



*NewbieMouse -*

You've probably already gotten enough feedback on this elsewhere, but yes, _if the CM parties follow the same pattern set forth last year and in 2010, then the dates should be 12/10 and 12/11_.  Of course, Disneyland could revert to its old ways and start having the CM parties earlier, and they could be on 12/3 and 12/4.  I don't think the actual party dates will be released to the Cast Members until November.



MrsSpfaff said:


> We are arriving on the 13th of Nov - leaving on the 16th of Nov. I would like to know if anyone has gone the day after Vets Day? Are there going to be ANY decorations? Gingerbread houses? Santa? Is the 4pm parade the same as the nighttime parade? What is the not-to-miss during Christmas to-do? I don't want to miss anything!!! Thanks



Hello, *MrsSpfaff* -

Welcome!  When you have time, you should scroll through this thread (Page 1 has some useful information, applicable to any year, in the first 3 posts).  It will give you a good idea of what kinds of things will be happening during the season.

Depending on when the holiday season officially begins - and it could be November 9, November 12 or November 16 - you may only see decorations, or you may get to experience the full array of holiday activities.

Yes, both parks will decorated even before the official holiday season start date, but the 3 Disney hotels may not get their decorations until right before or right after Thanksgiving.  

Things like the snow falling on Main Street, the holiday parade, the holiday fireworks, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, etc., tend to not begin until the official start date of the season.  It's a Small World Holiday will probably begin a day or two before the season start date.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will start in September, so you will definitely see that.

All in all, you may get only decorations or you may get the full holiday experience, but you will definitely get a good taste of the season!!

Oh, and yes, the daytime holiday parade and the nighttime version are the same!!

The gingerbread house at Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian Hotel may or may not be there this year, and if so, I'm not sure when it will come out (November?  December?).  They put it there last year, but in 2010 it was gone.  I don't know about this season.


----------



## michelleh1

Sherry E said:


> *michelleh1 -*
> 
> A very belated welcome to you!  Thank you for joining this thread after lurking for a while.  I do hope that your holiday trip comes to fruition!
> 
> As for ticket promotions during the holidays, not really.  If I were you, I would get your tickets now - or at least, before the end of May/early June.  Holiday season is peak season at the parks, and the ticket discounts are not likely.
> 
> But, I think the ticket prices are going to hike up by May or June, in anticipation of the crowds coming to see Cars Land and all the other new California Adventure stuff.  The prices go up every year, anyway, and last year's increase was right around June...which means they will go up again by June of this year.


thanks for the welcome, Sherry! I was thinking the same thing about the tickets, but I'm glad you confirmed it. I called Getawaytoday and they said that if I buy the Peace of Mind plan - $10 for tickets, that I can call and see if they'll match the new price if the tickets do go down before my trip. Now I just need to talk with dh to decide how many days we'll be in the park so I can get our tickets purchased this month.


----------



## mytymom79

So, I work for a major hotel chain and my dates are limited as to when we can come. My hotels are limited to The Sheraton Park and The Sheraton Garden Grove. 

We are travelling November 7th to the 14th. There will be 7 of us. 4 seniors, Myself and my two boys (14 and 6). 

I am hoping that we might be able to catch some holiday decorations or festivities. Any idea of how early they will announce the season so I can possibly tweak my dates a bit. 

I am already figuring that we might skip the Nov 11th crowd and just chill at the hotel that day or switch hotels and try the other one. 

Any ideas what we can not miss ? I have read this whole thread. I love it. We usually go to WDW every year as it is alot closer for us but never at christmas time. TRUST I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT SEEING SNOW DURING THE FIREWORKS....I SEE ENOUGH OF THAT STUFF ALL WINTER HERE ...

If they are not starting the holiday season will we atleast catch a glimpse of some decorations. 

We plan on hitting the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ so hoping to see the reindeers but not a huge deal if we miss them as they are quite common in our neck of the woods...lol

Thanks in advance for all your comments and helpful information to make our trip the best ever. 

ONLY 209 MORE DAYS...


----------



## Sherry E

I am test posting here.  I tried to access this thread from the link in an e-mail alert today, and it led me to a thread on the WDW side of the board.  I then signed on to the DIS and tried to access the last page, where Michele had posted last night.  It again took me to the thread on the WDW side of the board.  I started to panic, thinking the entire Christmas thread had disappeared into the depths of the DIS and that all my work on it, all the links, etc., were suddenly invalid or incorrect.

The only way I was able to actually get IN to this thread was to access Page 1 and then click "Last Page" from Page 1.  Otherwise, if I tried to go straight to the last page or access the link to the latest post in the e-mail alert, I ended up in WDW land.

Right now, I don't see the replies that either Michele or I gave to *mytymom79* last night (and mine was quite detailed and lengthy).  I don't see the post where I was telling Michele about how the AP prices could hike way up.  From my end, it looks like those posts have vanished.

Is anyone else having trouble getting straight to the last page of this thread?  Michele's post was the last one to come in, as far as I saw.


----------



## michelleh1

Sherry E said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting straight to the last page of this thread?  Michele's post was the last one to come in, as far as I saw.



well, I clicked last page from the DL board and it brought me to this page, and yours is the last post. BUT, it shows there is another page on the thread (page 154) but it won't bring up a new page. It just brings up the same page - 153.

I see where you posted (#2291), then me, then mytymom79, then you again. Perhaps it will get straightened out when maintenance is over. I hope it wasn't lost!


----------



## Sherry E

michelleh1 said:


> well, I clicked last page from the DL board and it brought me to this page, and yours is the last post. BUT, it shows there is another page on the thread (page 154) but it won't bring up a new page. It just brings up the same page - 153.
> 
> I see where you posted (#2291), then me, then mytymom79, then you again. Perhaps it will get straightened out when maintenance is over. I hope it wasn't lost!




*Michelle -*

Thank you so much for posting and letting me know what you see.  I really appreciate it.  From my end, I can't even see that there is a Page 154.  It looks like the thread ends at Page 153.  

From what you describe and from what I can/cannot see, it seems like my reply to mytymom79, as well as kaoden39's reply, is not showing up at all for me, nor is the discussion of the AP rates hiking up that came after that.  None of this is visible on my end, but it may be visible on someone else's end.

Sigh.  If all that was lost is a couple of posts that came, I can live with that.  However, if all of my links on Page 1 are now invalid, as well as the links in the e-mail alerts leading people to different threads in different parts of the board, that is a different story!  Hopefully, the database issue is correcting itself at this very moment, and when it's all finished maybe everything will be back in its right place.


Edited to add: Well, now that I've posted this reply, I suddenly see Page 154...but those missing posts from last night are still missing.


----------



## michelleh1

It is kind of interesting, when you look at the thread from the main page it shows that there are (well, were, until I post) 2300 posts, but only 2296 are showing up for me. Hopefully the missing posts will post! I do not get email alerts, so I'm not sure about them. However, I did randomly test some of the links from the first page and they are all working for me.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> Sigh.  If all that was lost is a couple of posts that came, I can live with that.  However, if all of my links on Page 1 are now invalid, as well as the links in the e-mail alerts leading people to different threads in different parts of the board, that is a different story!  Hopefully, the database issue is correcting itself at this very moment, and when it's all finished maybe everything will be back in its right place.



Hi Sherry!  I can see the whole thread, including your original links and FAQs on page 1, all the way through page 154.  So you can rest easy that all your hard work is safe!  

However, I don't see a response from you to mytymom79 about AP rates.  So I suspect that a couple of your posts are gone.  Perhaps, as you say, it will fix itself when the database checks for internal consistency.

I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts on upcoming AP price increases.  For my part, I also think the AP prices will go up, perhaps substantially.  And if they do, I think we'll let ours lapse after they expire in November.  But we already have a Halloween trip planned before they expire  Perhaps a subject for your other superthread.

-Bob


----------



## I'm mikey

michelleh1 said:


> well, I clicked last page from the DL board and it brought me to this page, and yours is the last post. BUT, it shows there is another page on the thread (page 154) but it won't bring up a new page. It just brings up the same page - 153.
> 
> I see where you posted (#2291), then me, then mytymom79, then you again. Perhaps it will get straightened out when maintenance is over. I hope it wasn't lost!



Shows the same for me too, the DIS sure is wonky today.


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> I am test posting here.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble getting straight to the last page of this thread?  Michele's post was the last one to come in, as far as I saw.



Sherry, the last post I see of you is #2291 from 4-11 where you replied to michelleh1m DTDkettleCORNfan, I'm mikey, NewbieMouse and MrsSpfaff. 

I hope you and DIS gets fixed soon!


----------



## MyMuse

oh, I wanted to post that guess who? is this week's D23's Disney Geek of the Week??  *blushes* so excited!!!!


----------



## mytymom79

So, I work for a major hotel chain and my dates are limited as to when we can come. My hotels are limited to The Sheraton Park and The Sheraton Garden Grove. 

We are travelling November 7th to the 14th. There will be 7 of us. 4 seniors, Myself and my two boys (14 and 6). 

I am hoping that we might be able to catch some holiday decorations or festivities. Any idea of how early they will announce the season so I can possibly tweak my dates a bit. 

I am already figuring that we might skip the Nov 11th crowd and just chill at the hotel that day or switch hotels and try the other one. 

Any ideas what we can not miss ? I have read this whole thread. I love it. We usually go to WDW every year as it is alot closer for us but never at christmas time. TRUST I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT SEEING SNOW DURING THE FIREWORKS....I SEE ENOUGH OF THAT STUFF ALL WINTER HERE ...

If they are not starting the holiday season will we atleast catch a glimpse of some decorations. 

We plan on hitting the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ so hoping to see the reindeers but not a huge deal if we miss them as they are quite common in our neck of the woods...lol

Thanks in advance for all your comments and helpful information to make our trip the best ever.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

So I have a different question.  We aren't going until Jan 1st through probably the 5th or 6th.  Will we be missing anything?  I really want to see the holiday decorations and going out  before the holiday isn't an option.


----------



## jkh1978

mytymom79 said:


> So, I work for a major hotel chain and my dates are limited as to when we can come. My hotels are limited to The Sheraton Park and The Sheraton Garden Grove.
> 
> We are travelling November 7th to the 14th. There will be 7 of us. 4 seniors, Myself and my two boys (14 and 6).
> 
> I am hoping that we might be able to catch some holiday decorations or festivities. Any idea of how early they will announce the season so I can possibly tweak my dates a bit.
> 
> I am already figuring that we might skip the Nov 11th crowd and just chill at the hotel that day or switch hotels and try the other one.
> 
> Any ideas what we can not miss ? I have read this whole thread. I love it. We usually go to WDW every year as it is alot closer for us but never at christmas time. TRUST I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT SEEING SNOW DURING THE FIREWORKS....I SEE ENOUGH OF THAT STUFF ALL WINTER HERE ...
> 
> If they are not starting the holiday season will we atleast catch a glimpse of some decorations.
> 
> We plan on hitting the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ so hoping to see the reindeers but not a huge deal if we miss them as they are quite common in our neck of the woods...lol
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your comments and helpful information to make our trip the best ever.



We went the week after my birthday (nov 8) four years ago.  The decorations were going up then, but the holiday festivities didn't start.  We saw the napkins switch from halloween to christmas.  One day no tree in disneyland, the next day I'm in DCA on tower of terror trying to see what I can from that view, and I noticed the tree up overnight.  There will be decorations but it may not be officially kicked off then.


----------



## Beee

I'm sure this question has been asked before but boy that search function needs work 

Anyway, I'm wondering if the dates we are going to be at DLH are likely to be discounted at all and if so when are the discounted prices likely to come out?  I know no one but Disney is going to know with absolute certainty and they are hardly going to make that public knowledge but does anyone have any clues at all?  We've booked flights now so dates are pretty much locked in as checking in on the 9th Dec and out on the 13th or 14th - and the check out date really depends on the price.  The current price is $325 (not inc tax, how much is the tax???) per night, is this about as good as it is likely to get and I should book now?  To me it seems very expensive but that could be because I'm converting everything to NZ dollars as I go and I've just spent more than our car cost on flights  so this cheapskate is freaking out a bit!

Also is it worth me buying an AP for the discounts, or is it just an extra hassle?  Can I even buy one from overseas?


----------



## Beee

just bumping in the hopes someone can answer my questions above.  Can't believe it is almost May already, it'll be December before we know it!


----------



## Malcon10t

Beee said:


> (not inc tax, how much is the tax???)


Tax is 15.25%. On $325, add another $50.


----------



## Sherry E

Beee said:


> just bumping in the hopes someone can answer my questions above.  Can't believe it is almost May already, it'll be December before we know it!



*Beee -*

I'm so glad you bumped this because the thread can tend to disappear into the pages of the forum, and the questions can sometimes get overlooked in the thread!

Okay, let's see...you were wondering if there will be a chance at any kind of discount for the DLH on your dates in December, and when we might hear about it if there is.

Traditionally, from what I have observed, it seems that any kind of "Fall discount" for the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels will extend as far as through the weekend immediately before Christmas, at the latest.  Sometimes a discount ends a couple of days earlier than that.  So I think that if there are going to be any discounts on hotels this year, you will _probably_ be able to take advantage of it/them before the cut-off point.

The question is, will there be any good discounts this year?  Every year there seems to be some sort of discount that comes out, either posted on the DLR website or sent via e-mailed PIN code.

But this year, with all the things happening at California Adventure and the likelihood that these new things will attract lots of people, I'm not sure if Disney will still roll out the discounts, and if they do, if the discounts will be as good as they have sometimes been.

Chances are, IF there is going to be a discount on the hotels, it would probably start appearing as soon as the Summer season ends in September, and then it would likely last until mid-December.  The rates have been known to drop down to under $200 per night with some discounts.  

As for whether or not you should get an AP, I don't know how it works when you order one from another country but I know that other international DIS'ers have gotten AP's before - for the discounts and because it made sense for the number of days they would be in the parks.  I don't think it's a bad idea if you plan to be in the parks for a lot of days.  Also, you could use an AP discount on the DLH.  Otherwise, if you just want the food discounts, you could buy one AP and use it for meals and merchandise for your entire group.

The AP hotel rates for December would probably not be posted until at least October, if not later than that.


----------



## Beee

thanks for your insight Sherry, I'm too much of a planner to wait until September/October!  So I have just bought an AP and will book the hotel shortly, I have read on here that we can have the AP discount added later when they come out (hope I am not wrong on that!)   I think that even though we are only going for 4-5 days it still works out in our favour for one of us to have an AP as I am 100% certain DD is going to want to buy A TON of souveneirs etc and with discounts on food as well we'll recoup the $150ish dollars difference in price between the park hopper and AP fairly easily I think and if we can get the hotel discount then we are ahead.


----------



## Malcon10t

Beee said:


> I am 100% certain DD is going to want to buy A TON of souveneirs etc and with discounts on food as well we'll recoup the $150ish dollars difference in price between the park hopper and AP fairly easily I think and if we can get the hotel discount then we are ahead.


Yes, if you figure to spend $1500 in food and souvenirs, you will come out ahead.


----------



## MyMuse

Just wanted to say hi to the forum since it's been a few weeks since I posted last! 

Can't wait for more information to come out and crossing all fingers and toes that holidays will appear by Nov 13-17! 

And kinda hoping the Segway tours are coming back to DCA too!


----------



## Sherry E

Beee said:


> thanks for your insight Sherry, I'm too much of a planner to wait until September/October!  So I have just bought an AP and will book the hotel shortly, I have read on here that we can have the AP discount added later when they come out (hope I am not wrong on that!)   I think that even though we are only going for 4-5 days it still works out in our favour for one of us to have an AP as I am 100% certain DD is going to want to buy A TON of souveneirs etc and with discounts on food as well we'll recoup the $150ish dollars difference in price between the park hopper and AP fairly easily I think and if we can get the hotel discount then we are ahead.



*Beee -*

You're very welcome! 

I think the AP purchase is a good choice.  Did you get the Premium AP?  

Yes, if you book a room that is not part of a package and is just a room-only reservation, you should be able to add any discounts to it that come out later, AP or otherwise.  

What you can do is book a room-only reservation now with an AP - or you will tell the hotel people that you have an AP even if you don't have it yet, and then you will show it to them at check-in.  The Disneyland system will automatically apply the standard 10% AP discount to your price (that discount is in effect 365 days a year).  But, if there are any good, special rates/discounts that come out later in the year, either for AP holders or just posted on the Disneyland website, you should be able to apply the new discount to your existing booking.

I have done that before - I had an existing reservation (room-only, not a package) and I ended up changing the type of discount it was, as well as the dates and even the hotel!  Generally, that has not been a problem.  It's when you book a package that you can run into some fees and things if you try to make a change to the booking.





MyMuse said:


> Just wanted to say hi to the forum since it's been a few weeks since I posted last!
> 
> Can't wait for more information to come out and crossing all fingers and toes that holidays will appear by Nov 13-17!
> 
> And kinda hoping the Segway tours are coming back to DCA too!




Hello again, *MyMuse*!

Well, you know, we just found out that Halloween Time begins on 9/14 this year.  Even though that was one of the dates I had in mind for a start date, I thought that they might be more likely to go with a 9/17 or 9/21 date.

The reason I bring up Halloween Time is that now that we know the season is starting on 9/14 - which is only the second Friday in September - it's entirely possible that the holiday season may begin on 11/9 or 11/12.  

I keep thinking that 11/9 is too soon after Halloween Time, which will end on 10/31, but if they start putting up Christmas decorations and merchandise even before Halloween Time ends (which is what they will do), then Disneyland Resort could very well be ready for the official start of the holidays on 11/9...or Monday, 11/12.  

I kind of think that 11/16 almost sounds like too late of a start for it since the holidays are sooooo popular at DLR now - more than ever before.


----------



## Malcon10t

NMDisneyMom said:


> So I have a different question.  We aren't going until Jan 1st through probably the 5th or 6th.  Will we be missing anything?  I really want to see the holiday decorations and going out  before the holiday isn't an option.


Not really.  The decorations will begin coming down the 7th.


----------



## Sherry E

Santa Claus leaves after Christmas.  There have been mixed reports about him being at the Reindeer Round-Up in his 'street clothes' after 12/25, but the sightings don't seem to be consistent enough for us to be be sure.  And even if Santa stays at the Round-Up, he is gone from DCA and the 3 hotels.

Likewise, the strolling Carolers at the hotels and in the parks leave no later than a couple of days past Christmas.  They are long gone before New Year's Eve.

The holiday merchandise also tends to dwindle quite a bit after 12/25, from most accounts.  

These things may not make much of a difference to most people, though!


----------



## Malcon10t

Sherry E said:


> Santa Claus leaves after Christmas.  There have been mixed reports about him being at the Reindeer Round-Up in his 'street clothes' after 12/25, but the sightings don't seem to be consistent enough for us to be be sure.  And even if Santa stays at the Round-Up, he is gone from DCA and the 3 hotels.


Last year he was in the Reindeer Roundup after Christmas in a green outfit.  I sent my nephews pics showing how he went to Dsneyland after he worked Christmas Eve.  He was also in the parade.









> The holiday merchandise also tends to dwindle quite a bit after 12/25, from most accounts.


I wouldn't say it dwindled, as I could find everything, but unlike previous years, there was no major sale.  And after the 1st, it was moved back to the "Christmas Store".  I kept putting off buying things hoping to get a great sale price, but since they didn't do the 25-40% off, I only ended up getting the "really really" wanted items...


----------



## Sherry E

Malcon10t said:


> Last year he was in the Reindeer Roundup after Christmas in a green outfit.  I sent my nephews pics showing how he went to Dsneyland after he worked Christmas Eve.  He was also in the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it dwindled, as I could find everything, but unlike previous years, there was no major sale.  And after the 1st, it was moved back to the "Christmas Store".  I kept putting off buying things hoping to get a great sale price, but since they didn't do the 25-40% off, I only ended up getting the "really really" wanted items...



Oh my goodness!  *Malcon10t*, I'm so glad you posted that Santa photo from the Round-Up!  Honestly, in all of the Christmas photos that have been posted in this thread and elsewhere, I don't think I have ever seen a single picture of Santa in a different outfit!  Even the folks who said they saw Santa there post-Christmas never actually showed a photo.  All I've ever seen is the typical Santa outfits that he wears at his different spots around the Resort up until Christmas, but never this jazzy green/plaid ensemble!

That is wonderful - thanks for posting it!  Actual proof of Santa at the Round-Up after Christmas!

There was no major sale last year?  I remember sales from previous years, but come to think of it, I don't think that anyone else mentioned a sale last year, and it didn't hit me that there might not be a big sale happening.  I think I just assumed they had a big sale every year.


----------



## Malcon10t

Sherry E said:


> There was no major sale last year?  I remember sales from previous years, but come to think of it, I don't think that anyone else mentioned a sale last year, and it didn't hit me that there might not be a big sale happening.  I think I just assumed they had a big sale every year.


We are there every year from the 22nd to about the 3rd or 4th of Jan.  There has ALWAYS been a sale, usually starting a day or two after CHristmas.  So, needless to say, we kept checking with our eyes on a few items.  There had been rumor there would not be a sale, but I kept thinking "Noooo, they ALWAYS have a sale..."  But the 3rd was out last day, and they had moved all the Christmas items the day before back to the Christmas Store (by the photo shop).

In the past, Santa had also remained in DCA after Christmas in "after Christmas" clothes.  I didn't specifically look for him last year, so I can't say he was there.  By the time we usually hit the Cove Bar (near Santa area) he would have been gone.


----------



## Beee

aww santa looks so cute in his green plaid

Malcon10t I would love to spend Christmas Day at disneyland, that must be so fun.  Unfortunately this year we miss Christmas Day completely thanks to flying into a different time zone.


----------



## MyMuse

> Hello again, *MyMuse*!
> 
> Well, you know, we just found out that Halloween Time begins on 9/14 this year.  Even though that was one of the dates I had in mind for a start date, I thought that they might be more likely to go with a 9/17 or 9/21 date.
> 
> The reason I bring up Halloween Time is that now that we know the season is starting on 9/14 - which is only the second Friday in September - it's entirely possible that the holiday season may begin on 11/9 or 11/12.
> 
> I keep thinking that 11/9 is too soon after Halloween Time, which will end on 10/31, but if they start putting up Christmas decorations and merchandise even before Halloween Time ends (which is what they will do), then Disneyland Resort could very well be ready for the official start of the holidays on 11/9...or Monday, 11/12.
> 
> I kind of think that 11/16 almost sounds like too late of a start for it since the holidays are sooooo popular at DLR now - more than ever before.



Oh my, that is great news!!! 

I'll be in LA from 11/9-11/13, then switching to (hopefully) the Disneyland Hotel. The 11/9 or 11/12 dates work for me, obvi not the 11/16 date, so I'm hoping for the best! 

My wish list is the Disney Holiday Tour and the Segway Tour. Of course, I'm hoping Carsland will be calm enough to be able to spend some quality time there too. 



Malcon10t said:


> Last year he was in the Reindeer Roundup after Christmas in a green outfit.  I sent my nephews pics showing how he went to Dsneyland after he worked Christmas Eve.  He was also in the parade.



I love that outfit on Santa!!!!   Thank you for posting.


----------



## Mommyof2boys1118

We are going December 22- December 28. This will be our first Christmas at Disneyland. I am in a way terrified but we are going to do it. My biggest fear is the crowds. We can not change our days so we are going to brave it out. The reason why the crowds scare me so much is I have 2 boys and my youngest who will be close to three has sensory prossesing disorder and has a hard time with crowds, noise and a whole list of things. 
We are going to do 6 or 7 day hopper tickets. We also know that we will be taking breaks midday. We are also prepared to take our youngest back to the room and one of us stay with our oldest.
This trip in general scares me since I do not know what to expect it is our frist big trip since his things came to light. Our last trip big trip he was only a year old and did ok but sleeped a lot.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommyof2boys1118 said:


> We are going December 22- December 28. This will be our first Christmas at Disneyland. I am in a way terrified but we are going to do it. My biggest fear is the crowds. We can not change our days so we are going to brave it out. The reason why the crowds scare me so much is I have 2 boys and my youngest who will be close to three has sensory prossesing disorder and has a hard time with crowds, noise and a whole list of things.
> We are going to do 6 or 7 day hopper tickets. We also know that we will be taking breaks midday. We are also prepared to take our youngest back to the room and one of us stay with our oldest.
> This trip in general scares me since I do not know what to expect it is our frist big trip since his things came to light. Our last trip big trip he was only a year old and did ok but sleeped a lot.



*Mommyof2boys1118 -*

Hello!

Well, first of all, you're in for a wonderful, special treat.  The parks and hotels are absolutely beautiful during the season and it's a great way to celebrate the holidays in a festive way.  I think that being in Disneyland on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day will be amazing.  Plus, things like the Winter Castle lit up in icicles at night, the Reindeer Round-Up and It's a Small World Holiday will probably be big hits with your kids!

I can understand your concerns about crowds.  There's no doubt that it will be very crowded during the time frame you are going.  It's commonly known to be a crowded time.  I don't think there's any point in denying that fact.

BUT, I think you have the right idea about how to manage everything!  Getting the 6 or 7-day Hoppers is a good plan because it will allow you to kind of spread everything out and do the parks in small doses if need be, just to make it a bit easier on your youngest son.

Taking midday breaks and/or going back to the hotel is a fantastic idea - for people of all ages, to be honest! - and it will help everyone to kind of rest, decompress and de-stress for a while so you can re-enter the parks fully re-energized.

Take advantage of places like the Grand Californian Hotel lobby - which is open to everyone, whether or not they are staying at the hotel.  That's a great location to sit and relax in comfortable chairs or sofas, with beverages or snacks, by the gorgeous Christmas tree.  The lighting is dim so it is soothing on weary eyes.  There is either a pianist, a guitarist or soft holiday music playing most of the time.  You may even get there when the Carolers are taking requests by the tree.  There's a fireplace you can sit next to (in a very dark little nook off of the lobby).  And while there is chatting going on here and there, I find the noise level in the GCH lobby to be acceptable - not too overwhelming like it may be in the middle of the parks.  It's a good place to take a break and stay in the middle of the holiday festivities, if you don't want to go all the way back to the hotel room.


Don't be scared!  You'll get through it.  We are all here for you!  The crowds will probably get substantially worse on 12/26, so those last couple of days of your trip will most likely be the most packed.  Try to get as much as you can done in the first few days of your trip!

I guess a good motto to remember is:   _Don't be scared.  Be prepared._ 

And it sounds like you are prepared, with back-up plans in place!  You'll have a wonderful, amazing trip!


----------



## 6Smiles

Mommyof2boys1118 said:


> We are going December 22- December 28. This will be our first Christmas at Disneyland. I am in a way terrified but we are going to do it. My biggest fear is the crowds. We can not change our days so we are going to brave it out. The reason why the crowds scare me so much is I have 2 boys and my youngest who will be close to three has sensory prossesing disorder and has a hard time with crowds, noise and a whole list of things.
> We are going to do 6 or 7 day hopper tickets. We also know that we will be taking breaks midday. We are also prepared to take our youngest back to the room and one of us stay with our oldest.
> This trip in general scares me since I do not know what to expect it is our frist big trip since his things came to light. Our last trip big trip he was only a year old and did ok but sleeped a lot.




As a Mom with a little girl with sensory issues I can tell you what we did.  Ear muffs and cotton balls help with noise, bring "HIS" stroller and his "Comfort blanket/toy" to give him his "safety zone", bring gloves if he is touch sensitive to unfamiliar items, light up bracelets for darker areas and at night work great around ankles as well as wrists, and stroller.  If he is an observer point out groupings of objects while in line and don't hesitate to to do calming touch therapy while in line (rubbing his back or feet if tolerated.)  Try to find out while in lines now what calms him and if he's in therapy ask about techniques.  I realize these techniques are accepted differently depending on the child and circumstances.  Go onto Disney's website and show him the different areas and rides to familiarize him especially in the days leading up to the trip.  We will be there at the same time. Hope that helps.
Kris


----------



## Mommyof2boys1118

Thank you. For the advice and the encouraging words. I do have a few questions about Christmas time.
We are thinking a low key Christmas dinner away from the park do you have any suggestions?
What type of weather are we looking at (we are used to cold and snow for winter)? 
6SMiles have you done any of the character meals? If so which would you say is less overwhelming.


----------



## abby

Our last trip to DL was 12-2008.  We have done a lot of traveling since then but not to DL.  We have been discussing going back in December (I love the christmas stuff) and I found really good airfare in early December.  So here I am planning away.  Looking at going 12-2 to 12-7,  hoping to avoid the weekend crowds.  Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Jamian

Another shot of DLR during the Holidays, this time from Downtown Disney:




Downtown Disney - West Coast Style by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## Hunnypaw

Cool photos, Jamian!!!


----------



## focusondisney

abby said:


> Our last trip to DL was 12-2008.  We have done a lot of traveling since then but not to DL.  We have been discussing going back in December (I love the christmas stuff) and I found really good airfare in early December.  So here I am planning away.  Looking at going 12-2 to 12-7,  hoping to avoid the weekend crowds.  Any suggestions?  Thanks



Those are our dates too. I hope we both enjoy low crowds & nice weather.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommyof2boys1118 said:


> Thank you. For the advice and the encouraging words. I do have a few questions about Christmas time.
> We are thinking a low key Christmas dinner away from the park do you have any suggestions?
> What type of weather are we looking at (we are used to cold and snow for winter)?
> 6SMiles have you done any of the character meals? If so which would you say is less overwhelming.



*Mommyof2boys1118 -*

You're welcome.  You'll have a great time.

I was waiting to see if 6SMiles replied about the character meals and low key Christmas dinner, but she hasn't yet so I will jump in.

Even though my favorite character meal is definitely Goofy's Kitchen, I think that if you need to find something a little quieter and calmer, the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian Hotel is your best bet.  There are woodsy/jungly-type Disney characters there, such as Koda and Kenai from "Brother Bear," Terk from "Tarzan," Meeko from "Pocahontas," and Chip & Dale (but Chip and Dale can be found at 3 different character meals).

There are a lot of people who love the Critter Breakfast, simply because it is more laid back and they think the food is better.  There is a buffet, or you can order from the menu (which is not much cheaper than the buffet).  You can get mini-Mickey waffles or you can order a full-size Mickey waffle.

Honestly, I think Storytellers (during lunch or dinner, when it's not a character meal) would work well for a low key meal outside of the parks too!  I think Storytellers Cafe might be good all the way around.  They will probably have some special menu items for Christmas.  And if they follow tradition, they should have a fun gingerbread house on display near the entrance - and it is a fresh, real gingerbread house, so the aroma is wonderful!

You can also eat somewhere such as Naples in Downtown Disney, which is relatively quiet (unlike Rainforest Cafe and ESPN Zone), or La Brea Bakery.

Also, the Surf's Up with Mickey character meal is located in the Paradise Pier Hotel, which is across the street from the GCH.  Not only does the PPH has a gorgeous Christmas tree that is worth seeing, the character meal is popular - but usually not so popular that the restaurant is packed.  I think that a lot of folks do not want to walk across the street to the PPH, so there are not always as many people at the meal as there would be at other meals.

Plus, during non-character meals times, the restaurant in which Surf's Up takes place - the PCH Grill - is usually not as crowded as other restaurants, so you may want to try it out.  




abby said:


> Our last trip to DL was 12-2008.  We have done a lot of traveling since then but not to DL.  We have been discussing going back in December (I love the christmas stuff) and I found really good airfare in early December.  So here I am planning away.  Looking at going 12-2 to 12-7,  hoping to avoid the weekend crowds.  Any suggestions?  Thanks



Hello, *abby*!

Wow, quite a few things have changed in the 4 years since you were last at Disneyland!  World of Color had not even debuted when you were last there.  And the CALIFORNIA letters were still at the front of DCA at that point.  There was still a Golden Gate Bridge.  ToonTown still had the nice fun, colorful Christmas trees - and not the hideous plastic trees they put in last year.  There was no Little Mermaid ride at that time.  Star Tours had not been changed.  There was certainly no Cars Land or Buena Vista Street.  The Hollywood Backlot area of DCA had Christmas decorations back then.  New Orleans Square still had a light canopy illuminating its back alleys in 12/2008 (it doesn't have that anymore).  I don't think that the Disney character dolls had even been put in IASW yet at that point, had they?

I was there last year, from 12/4 - 12/8, and I would gladly choose that same week again.  I guess your dates are this year's equivalent to my dates last year, more or less!  I would definitely go in that window of time again.  Just remembering how delightful it was to wander into Gibson Girl Ice Cream (on a very blustery day, where my hair was standing straight up on my head) to get a peppermint ice cream cone - only to see no line (which is unheard of) is enough to get me back there during that time again!

You'll have a great time!


----------



## 6Smiles

Mommyof2boys1118 said:


> Thank you. For the advice and the encouraging words. I do have a few questions about Christmas time.
> We are thinking a low key Christmas dinner away from the park do you have any suggestions?
> What type of weather are we looking at (we are used to cold and snow for winter)?
> 6SMiles have you done any of the character meals? If so which would you say is less overwhelming.



Thanks Sherry for jumping in! Sorry it took me a bit to get back, its been busy around here! As far as Character meals go we have been to Goofy's and Ariel. I know you have boys so I have heard from other parents that Surf's up might be a good choice at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  There is another mom on here with special needs kids that really likes the atmosphere - the characters will visit but will not force the issue of getting up and dancing if the kids don't want to. We are taking our kiddos and are planning to go a bit later in the morning at about 10.  I think this would be a good time to go since the characters are still but most likely it will be less crowded as visitors use their time in the park. I think Storytellers is a good choice for a Character Breakfast if the kids like animals.  Dinner isn't a bad option either although the cost seems a bit more.  

One note of caution is I would advise staying far away from Captain Kids food - although inexpensive financially it can have a high cost in health.

I'm not really sure what will be open Christmas day but dinner is good at PPH and you can cut through the Grand Californian for a shorter walk. Very kid friendly.  

I like Ariels as well, although busy the visit with the princesses is quick and they will just wave at the boys and blow them kisses if they are shy.  The food is good and the portions are decent.  When we go they will be open for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Kris


----------



## jacs1234

I read somewhere that you can request a special balloon at the character breakfasts for children who don't want to interact with characters, you tie it on the chair so the characters know not to walk up to those children.  I've never used it, just heard about it so if you think it would be a good idea you could ring and ask about it.


----------



## Mommyof2boys1118

Thank you. We will be receiving a free premium character dinning meal. So in a way I would like to take full advantage of that and do either goofy's or Airel's for dinner. At the same time I don't want to overwhelm our youngest. Last time we were at Disneyland we went in September and we only had our oldest son. At that time we did goofy's and surfs up. We liked both. 
Thank you. I am just trying to get as much information as I can to make the best choice.


----------



## basketballmom

I am still here, and we are still planning on DL at Christmas. We haven't booked anything, though, because we weren't sure if we were going to change our plans to summer.

Okay, I have a new question.... Do Annual Passholders get discounts at the resort hotels all the time? I realize the discounts are different at different times, but I want to know if there would be any discount at all during the week of Christmas.

Thanks!


----------



## kaoden39

basketballmom said:


> I am still here, and we are still planning on DL at Christmas. We haven't booked anything, though, because we weren't sure if we were going to change our plans to summer.
> 
> Okay, I have a new question.... Do Annual Passholders get discounts at the resort hotels all the time? I realize the discounts are different at different times, but I want to know if there would be any discount at all during the week of Christmas.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi there!!

According to the website as AP holders we get up to a 30% discount.  I hope that helps.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, our hotel has been booked and re-booked.  I had to add another room and I accidentally added a night to the end of the trip the first time around.  We added the other room because we have added 3 more people to our trip making us a total of 9 people for November 11 - November 16!!  What a crazy group we are going to be.


----------



## basketballmom

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> According to the website as AP holders we get up to a 30% discount.  I hope that helps.




Thanks! I don't know why I am beating around the bush to book this trip. I can't seem to make up my mind about anything!!


----------



## kaoden39

basketballmom said:


> Thanks! I don't know why I am beating around the bush to book this trip. I can't seem to make up my mind about anything!!




I understand.   When we went in 2011 I reserved more than one hotel room because I couldn't decide where to stay.  We ended up staying at the DLH and I was glad that we had.  Our last trip and this next trip were and will be at the Ayres Hotel.  My husband and I are wild about the place.


----------



## Sherry E

*basketballmom -*

I just had to pop in and say that the AP holders get a *10%* discount on the 3 DLR hotels every day of the year - even on major holidays.  So even on Christmas Day, you could get a 10% discount, but honestly, 10% off the already high rates is not much of a dent in the bill!

The "up to 30%" part refers to the special "AP Rates" or "AP Offers" that come along.  They used to be more frequent, and the rates used to be better. These are the rates that will pop up on the AP hotel calendar - for maybe one or two weeks each month, or on select dates - or in special advertisements in the AP section of the website.  For example, a couple of years back I recall a special AP rate for only the PPH hotel that was advertised in a separate box on the page, while the hotel calendar had other AP rates for different weeks at different hotels.

Obviously the 30% discounts are the ones people want, but again, they are not as frequent anymore and the rates are not as good as they used to be.  Plus, when they come out they are often snapped up right away.  Sometimes they will show a 2 or 3-day block with an AP rate at the DLH, and as soon as it's posted it's gone.  

The "good" AP rates used to fall below $200 per night for the PPH and the DLH, and the GCH was always around $215 or so.  But now, the rates are not quite as good - though still better than a measly 10% discount or no discount at all!  Also, they usually do not extend through any holiday weekend, and generally not past mid-December-ish (or at least not past the weekend right before Christmas).


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Hello everyone!

Right now, we're talking about going December 3rd to December 7th.  Once we decided on dates, we have to keep them because some people in our party won't be able to get off so easily in December, so we've been thinking a lot about it. 

I have a few questions: 

How are the crowds during the first week of December?  

Do they do the special Christmas fireworks everyday or only on the weekends? 

Are hotels pretty packed during the first week of December? (I guess what I'm asking, are hotels really expensive during the first week of December?) 

Are there usually any ride closures or are the rides usually open by now?

Do they decorate up any rides in California Adventure?  If they do, are they planning on doing anything with Carsland? Too soon to find out? 

Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Right now, we're talking about going December 3rd to December 7th.  Once we decided on dates, we have to keep them because some people in our party won't be able to get off so easily in December, so we've been thinking a lot about it.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> How are the crowds during the first week of December?
> 
> Do they do the special Christmas fireworks everyday or only on the weekends?
> 
> Are hotels pretty packed during the first week of December? (I guess what I'm asking, are hotels really expensive during the first week of December?)
> 
> Are there usually any ride closures or are the rides usually open by now?
> 
> Do they decorate up any rides in California Adventure?  If they do, are they planning on doing anything with Carsland? Too soon to find out?
> 
> Thanks!



Early December is one of the slowest times of the Holiday season at the DLR. But since the 3rd and 7th is the 2nd week of the December the crowds can be about average. The weekdays after Thanksgiving week is one of the slowest times and best times to visit DL during the Holiday season. 

DL Holiday fireworks is called "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and it is available all the days of the Holiday season at DL. This includes the shorter park hours (10am to 8pm) as well as the longer park hours (8am to 12am). The only time that the fireworks won't be available is only when there is high winds, thunderstorms, etc.

It only depends on which hotel you are staying right by the DLR. The hotels should not be that busy since it is not during the Christmas season to New Years which should be expensive and packed. The DLR hotels can be very expensive while the across the street hotels have decent prices per night.

Mostly at that time of the year in early December, most of the rides should be up and running.

There are no rides that are decorated inside of the ride at DCA. These are not like HMH or IASWH at DL where the ride is decorated for the Holiday season. I have seen a Santa hat on Roz on Monsters Inc. We don't know if Cars Land or BVS is going to get any holiday decorations. But I have a hunch that we will get some holiday decorations when it gets closer to the holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Right now, we're talking about going December 3rd to December 7th.  Once we decided on dates, we have to keep them because some people in our party won't be able to get off so easily in December, so we've been thinking a lot about it.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> How are the crowds during the first week of December?
> 
> Do they do the special Christmas fireworks everyday or only on the weekends?
> 
> Are hotels pretty packed during the first week of December? (I guess what I'm asking, are hotels really expensive during the first week of December?)
> 
> Are there usually any ride closures or are the rides usually open by now?
> 
> Do they decorate up any rides in California Adventure?  If they do, are they planning on doing anything with Carsland? Too soon to find out?
> 
> Thanks!



*HeyItsNickCA -*

I think the week you're thinking about will be a good choice.  That's a Monday - Friday, correct?

Last year I went from 12/4 - 12/8, which was Sunday - Thursday.  Basically the same week you'd be going.  I found that crowds on Monday were great - meaning it was not crowded at all.  Tuesday suddenly got crowded.  Wednesday didn't seem to be too bad at all.  Thursday I didn't go into the park.

So I would bet that your first day - 12/3 (Monday) will be the best day in terms of light crowds, and Wednesday, 12/5 will probably be the next best.  By Thursday, people begin arriving for extended weekend trips and crowds pick up.  Overall, though, it should probably be a great time to be there - better than the weeks that will follow it, in any case!

If I recall correctly, during the holiday season the fireworks are every night.  The parks may close a bit earlier on Monday-Wednesday, but the holiday fireworks should happen every night.

The 3 Disney hotels are expensive all year-round, but that week is a week that is not as packed because it's in between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break.  A lot of folks are back at work and school until their Christmas breaks.  So you can often find discounts that extend through the first couple of weeks in December and then they stop by the weekend before Christmas.  The hotels will probably not be full on all of those weekdays.

There will probably not be any major ride closures.  Once the holiday season begins - which is peak season for the Resort - most of the major refurbishments have been completed.  Disney wants as many attractions operating to satisfy the holiday visitors.  They tend to do a lot of refurbs in between peak seasons (like in between Summer and the holidays, and in between the holidays and Summer, for example).

In California Adventure, A Bug's Land is decorated in giant ornaments and Christmas lights, but so far there are no actual ride overlays.  Roz wears a Santa hat in the Monsters, Inc. ride (at the very end).

There has been talk for the last 4 years about the Toy Story ride eventually getting some sort of holiday overlay.  Apparently, some holiday dialogue and singing has already been recorded for Mr. Potato Head.  So it's just a matter of when they might do this that is in question!

World of Color had a little "Prep & Landing" holiday intro segment last year.  There has been talk of a possible full-fledged holiday World of Color at some point too - but when??

There have also been rumors that Cars Land will have its own special themed decorations this year.  Of course, this is only the first year for Cars Land and we really have no clue if it will happen so fast, but that is the rumor.


----------



## fronkfam

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Right now, we're talking about going December 3rd to December 7th.



We're hoping to be there at the same time.  So excited!!!


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

mvf-m11c said:


> Early December is one of the slowest times of the Holiday season at the DLR. But since the 3rd and 7th is the 2nd week of the December the crowds can be about average. The weekdays after Thanksgiving week is one of the slowest times and best times to visit DL during the Holiday season.
> 
> DL Holiday fireworks is called "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and it is available all the days of the Holiday season at DL. This includes the shorter park hours (10am to 8pm) as well as the longer park hours (8am to 12am). The only time that the fireworks won't be available is only when there is high winds, thunderstorms, etc.
> 
> It only depends on which hotel you are staying right by the DLR. The hotels should not be that busy since it is not during the Christmas season to New Years which should be expensive and packed. The DLR hotels can be very expensive while the across the street hotels have decent prices per night.
> 
> Mostly at that time of the year in early December, most of the rides should be up and running.
> 
> There are no rides that are decorated inside of the ride at DCA. These are not like HMH or IASWH at DL where the ride is decorated for the Holiday season. I have seen a Santa hat on Roz on Monsters Inc. We don't know if Cars Land or BVS is going to get any holiday decorations. But I have a hunch that we will get some holiday decorations when it gets closer to the holiday season.



Thank you!  



Sherry E said:


> *HeyItsNickCA -*
> 
> I think the week you're thinking about will be a good choice.  That's a Monday - Friday, correct?
> 
> Last year I went from 12/4 - 12/8, which was Sunday - Thursday.  Basically the same week you'd be going.  I found that crowds on Monday were great - meaning it was not crowded at all.  Tuesday suddenly got crowded.  Wednesday didn't seem to be too bad at all.  Thursday I didn't go into the park.
> 
> So I would bet that your first day - 12/3 (Monday) will be the best day in terms of light crowds, and Wednesday, 12/5 will probably be the next best.  By Thursday, people begin arriving for extended weekend trips and crowds pick up.  Overall, though, it should probably be a great time to be there - better than the weeks that will follow it, in any case!
> 
> If I recall correctly, during the holiday season the fireworks are every night.  The parks may close a bit earlier on Monday-Wednesday, but the holiday fireworks should happen every night.
> 
> The 3 Disney hotels are expensive all year-round, but that week is a week that is not as packed because it's in between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break.  A lot of folks are back at work and school until their Christmas breaks.  So you can often find discounts that extend through the first couple of weeks in December and then they stop by the weekend before Christmas.  The hotels will probably not be full on all of those weekdays.
> 
> There will probably not be any major ride closures.  Once the holiday season begins - which is peak season for the Resort - most of the major refurbishments have been completed.  Disney wants as many attractions operating to satisfy the holiday visitors.  They tend to do a lot of refurbs in between peak seasons (like in between Summer and the holidays, and in between the holidays and Summer, for example).
> 
> In California Adventure, A Bug's Land is decorated in giant ornaments and Christmas lights, but so far there are no actual ride overlays.  Roz wears a Santa hat in the Monsters, Inc. ride (at the very end).
> 
> There has been talk for the last 4 years about the Toy Story ride eventually getting some sort of holiday overlay.  Apparently, some holiday dialogue and singing has already been recorded for Mr. Potato Head.  So it's just a matter of when they might do this that is in question!
> 
> World of Color had a little "Prep & Landing" holiday intro segment last year.  There has been talk of a possible full-fledged holiday World of Color at some point too - but when??
> 
> There have also been rumors that Cars Land will have its own special themed decorations this year.  Of course, this is only the first year for Cars Land and we really have no clue if it will happen so fast, but that is the rumor.



Yes, it is a Monday - Friday.  It is the first full week of December. I'm so exicited to go!    We were in Disneyland during October 2010 when they had the Halloween decorations up. It was pretty cool and I really don't like Halloween.  I can only imagine how fun and cool Christmas is!  I'm exicited to see Carsland too.  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jaxxie

Sherry E said:


> *Beee -*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> I think the AP purchase is a good choice.  Did you get the Premium AP?
> 
> Yes, if you book a room that is not part of a package and is just a room-only reservation, you should be able to add any discounts to it that come out later, AP or otherwise.
> 
> What you can do is book a room-only reservation now with an AP - or you will tell the hotel people that you have an AP even if you don't have it yet, and then you will show it to them at check-in.  The Disneyland system will automatically apply the standard 10% AP discount to your price (that discount is in effect 365 days a year).  But, if there are any good, special rates/discounts that come out later in the year, either for AP holders or just posted on the Disneyland website, you should be able to apply the new discount to your existing booking.
> 
> I have done that before - I had an existing reservation (room-only, not a package) and I ended up changing the type of discount it was, as well as the dates and even the hotel!  Generally, that has not been a problem.  It's when you book a package that you can run into some fees and things if you try to make a change to the booking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, *MyMuse*!
> 
> Well, you know, we just found out that Halloween Time begins on 9/14 this year.  Even though that was one of the dates I had in mind for a start date, I thought that they might be more likely to go with a 9/17 or 9/21 date.
> 
> The reason I bring up Halloween Time is that now that we know the season is starting on 9/14 - which is only the second Friday in September - it's entirely possible that the holiday season may begin on 11/9 or 11/12.
> 
> I keep thinking that 11/9 is too soon after Halloween Time, which will end on 10/31, but if they start putting up Christmas decorations and merchandise even before Halloween Time ends (which is what they will do), then Disneyland Resort could very well be ready for the official start of the holidays on 11/9...or Monday, 11/12.
> 
> I kind of think that 11/16 almost sounds like too late of a start for it since the holidays are sooooo popular at DLR now - more than ever before.




OMG Sherry you have made my day.....We are first timers coming from Australia who are totally Christmas obsessed but we booked without knowing that the holiday season started so early and I was devasted to realise that when we fly out again on 11/15 that we would only miss out on the parade etc by a day or two so I am crossing everything that it starts on 11/9 as we would then be there for Halloween ( kids are so excited) and Christmas stuff ( Dh and I so excited)

Thanks so much for these awesome informative threads


----------



## *sarah*

We are still trying to plan our exact days. It will be our first Christmas trip and our first trip to DL, so I'm having a little trouble with my planning.


----------



## abent

1trip is booked(and paid for) for my 20th anniversary trip. I will be booking my dd and her family and my ds's trips in September.  We are staying the 16th-20th of Dec. This is HUGE for me, as this will be my first trip with my older kids! They got to go with their gandparents while growing up.....but never with us! My dh knew how much I wanted to experiance us as a family at Disney, so it is my gift fom him! So excited!


----------



## Beee

*sarah* said:


> We are still trying to plan our exact days. It will be our first Christmas trip and our first trip to DL, so I'm having a little trouble with my planning.



me too, I keep questioning myself on how many days to devote to DL - it started at 3 days, then 4 and now I am wondering if we should do 5 because chances are we will have a couple of days of early closing for CM Christmas parties.  I think my current plan is to get 5 day hoppers for DD and DP and we can play it by ear, go in on the 5th day if we feel like it or head on to LA if we think we've done enough.  Or maybe we will want to go the day we arrive in LA for a few hours (after a 12 hr flight I'm thinking this is unlikely but it is our first long haul trip so I just don't know) so I'm sure either way that 5th day will be used, hmmm maybe I need to buy them a 6 day hopper to cover all possibilities .  I'm trying to decide what we really want to see in LA and work backwards from there - if we do 5 full days at DL we only have 2 full days in LA and I'm not sure that is enough, I hate rushing around all over the place so its driving me a little crazy trying to fit everything that we want to do in but still leaving space to relax - this is supposed to be a holiday after all so I don't want to be exhausted at the end of it


----------



## Mommyof2boys1118

What are some of your christmas must do's. We will be going with our 2 kids one 4 and almost 3 with SPD and then grandma.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommyof2boys1118 said:


> What are some of your christmas must do's. We will be going with our 2 kids one 4 and almost 3 with SPD and then grandma.



Hi there, *Mommyof2boys1118*!  Or should I say, hello again! 

This question pops up every so often and I'm glad it does because I think people's lists of must do's change over time.  I am always interested to see what gets added to or removed from the must do lists!

A few things I suggest for your group (in no particular order):

1.  Be sure to ride the Storybook Land boats. There are teeny holiday decorations on the little villages and cottages.  It's very cute;

2.  Even if you happen to ride It's a Small World Holiday in the daytime (when the lines are a bit shorter), be sure to at least walk by it at night.  That's when it's glowing in colored lights;  

3.  Get a family PhotoPass picture taken in front of the Winter Castle at night - when it's lit up in icicle lights;

4.  Stand on Main Street when the 'snow' falls at night.  The snow is very light - almost undetectable - and you can smell gingerbread in the air;

5.  Get some gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mickey mouse ears;

6.  Visit Santa at the 3 different Disney hotels, which will also give you a chance to check out some of the different Christmas trees;

7.  Don't overlook ToonTown, New Orleans Square and A Bug's Land, as those lands will all have decorations that fit their themes.  (Supposedly Cars Land may have some of its own special decorations too.);

8.  Spend a good chunk of time at Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, where you will not only find Santa but also some reindeer.  Pluto (in reindeer ears) is often there too.  The Round-Up has all kinds of charming, rustic details;

9.  Visit Duffy at his Christmas photo spot in California Adventure; Santa also has a photo spot in that same park;

10.  If you can time it right and get into Disneyland early enough, and on the right dates when they are made (which will be announced in November), you can get freshly made candy canes (very large ones) at the Candy Palace on Main Street;

11.  If you are in Disneyland on Christmas Eve, be sure to catch the characters waving goodnight and Merry Christmas in Town Square (some of them are in their pajamas);

12.  Whether it's to take a midday break or just to relax and still enjoy the festive atmosphere, spend some time in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby (easily accessible from Downtown Disney).  It's open to everyone.  The chairs and sofas are very comfortable.  I think I told you before that there are carolers who stroll through, and some of them perform by the giant Christmas tree at certain times of the night.  Santa is on one side of the tree.  A pianist plays holiday music and when he/she takes a break, there is usually a guitar player nearby (possibly by the fireplace) to continue the Christmas songs.  Everyone is in good spirits, chatting and having a good time.  It's a really great atmosphere;

13.  Grab a peppermint candy-encrusted ice cream cone with some peppermint ice cream in it at either Gibson Girl or the other small ice cream place on Main Street;

14.  Get some photos with characters in their "Winter Sweaters" and/or Santa hats, such as Pooh and the gang in Critter Country and Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Chip, Dale, Pluto and often times Daisy in Town Square (or maybe ToonTown); and....


I'm sure I will think of more, but that's a good start!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh there are so many things I want to do!!  I am seriously considering the Christmas tour.  Yes, I have been to Disneyland a lot and know that park.  I just want to enjoy the holiday tour, and the parade with the seats.  It seems like a nice way to enjoy it.


I also remember in 2005 there were stands where you could decorate the holiday cookies.  I would like that.  I am a kid at heart.



I will also be visiting as many characters in their holiday outfits as I can.  


I am soooooooo excited about our trip!!


----------



## canadadisney

Our family did the Christmas tour last year and we all agreed it was the best part of the trip. I'll try and dig our photos out as last year I debated going and I searched this site over and over trying to find pictures of the tour with little luck so I took many pictures on our tour. I haven't been to Disneyland an emense  amount of times (it was our tenth trip) and I loved the Christmas tour.


----------



## Pesky

canadadisney said:


> Our family did the Christmas tour last year and we all agreed it was the best part of the trip. I'll try and dig our photos out as last year I debated going and I searched this site over and over trying to find pictures of the tour with little luck so I took many pictures on our tour. I haven't been to Disneyland an emense  amount of times (it was our tenth trip) and I loved the Christmas tour.



Do you think the tour would be okay for a 6.5 YO and 4.5YO?  I really want to take the tour -- right up my alley -- and think the FP to IASW and HM are a nice perk but it's really the reserved seating for the parade that I think would be great for the kids.  But I also don't want to listen to endless whining.  So is the holiday tour good or bad for all ages?


----------



## canadadisney

We took our kids ages ten and eight on the trip and they loved it. My oldest is really into learning new things so she really liked it.  There was another family with us and they had a daughter about six or seven and another child in a stroller. They seemed to do just fine. At one point we were scheduled to take the train from the haunted mansion to Toon Town but the Toon Town station was closed so we had to walk back through the park and everybody managed fine. 

we stopped twice to use the bathroom, which is great if you have kids. Our tour guide was really good and tried to include the kids in everything. He convinced the kids to yell, "boo" when the evil step sisters and step mother came through the parade. Then the evil step family all came right over to our kids. The six year old from the other family really took a liking to our tour guide and he held her hand the whole time

The parade viewing was excellent. We let our kids sit in the front row and we sat right behind them. I really will work on getting those pictures on this thread.


----------



## kaoden39

canadadisney said:


> Our family did the Christmas tour last year and we all agreed it was the best part of the trip. I'll try and dig our photos out as last year I debated going and I searched this site over and over trying to find pictures of the tour with little luck so I took many pictures on our tour. I haven't been to Disneyland an emense  amount of times (it was our tenth trip) and I loved the Christmas tour.




I would love to see them!


I guess I really haven't been an immense amount of times either, but I have been to the parks quite a few times.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

So last year we planned on a trip to DL the first week of Dec for my birthday and for the decorations but had to cancel because my poor old dog got sick.  So now I'm back planning for this year .... found a wonderful place for the dog to stay.  I'd love to do the holiday tour.  Does anyone know how far in advance it can be booked?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Grumpy Grandma said:


> So last year we planned on a trip to DL the first week of Dec for my birthday and for the decorations but had to cancel because my poor old dog got sick.  So now I'm back planning for this year .... found a wonderful place for the dog to stay.  I'd love to do the holiday tour.  Does anyone know how far in advance it can be booked?



30 days for tours if I remember correctly. We loved the Holiday Tour, BTW.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> 30 days for tours if I remember correctly. We loved the Holiday Tour, BTW.



Thank you.  I'm really looking forward to this tour!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Pesky said:


> Do you think the tour would be okay for a 6.5 YO and 4.5YO?  I really want to take the tour -- right up my alley -- and think the FP to IASW and HM are a nice perk but it's really the reserved seating for the parade that I think would be great for the kids.  But I also don't want to listen to endless whining.  So is the holiday tour good or bad for all ages?



We did it with our 4 kids (2 were toddlers at the time). The older 2 were 8 and almost 5. They loved it. Our group that had another family in it so the guide really included the kids in everything.


----------



## fronkfam

Can anyone tell me an approximate price for the Holiday Tour?  It sounds like so much fun!  We would have our son in a wheelchair....I assume its accessible?

Thanks!
Teri


----------



## Pesky

Shouldn't have a problem with the wheelchair it looks like.  According to WDWInfo, it was $68pp in 2011.  Guessing that might've gone up.  But as you'll see in the link, you can get a discount through certain cards/memberships.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan/tours.htm#holiday


----------



## Sherry E

*Teri* (and anyone else who is interested) -

This is the link to areweindisneyyet's helpful Holiday Tour Check-In thread from last year (for the purpose of meet-ups and things like that):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2820066

It gives the 2011 info in the first post, including the price before and after AP discount, etc.


​


By the way, everyone - I was part of the roundtable discussion that was recorded for the DIS Unplugged podcast several nights ago (I think it is set to run next week, maybe on or around June 7th?), with 8 other people. 

At one point we were discussing our favorite threads on The DIS.  Initially I was not going to mention this thread or my Halloween Superthread because I thought it would be too obvious and I wanted to think of something different to give a nod to other DIS'ers' efforts.  However, one of the other panel members hinted at the holiday thread as being one of my favorites, and once that was brought up I felt I had to stick with it, and mention the Halloween thread too!

So, listen for the special DISboards 15th anniversary podcast coming up in the next week or so, and you will hear me give shout outs to this thread, the Halloween thread and a few assorted DIS'ers!  Mary Jo is also in the discussion, as is most of the podcast team and a few other special guests!




Only 5 months (probably 5.5) until the holiday season starts!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I forgot to mention -

As to the lack of photos "of the holiday tour" on this site, I'm not sure what that exactly means.

What's actually on the tour includes IASWH, HMH and the parade.  There are tons and tons of photos of those 3 events/attractions, in this thread and all over the Internet.  

So if it's a matter of not seeing enough pictures of the souvenir cup, the collectible pin, the gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, or the tour guide(s), there probably have not been as many of those.  

Now, as for reviews of the tour - complete with pictures documenting it from beginning to end - we have had quite a few DIS'ers post their reviews in their actual trip reports.  What would be great is if a couple of people could post their full tour reviews with the step-by-step pictures actually IN this thread as well.  I don't mind referring people to other DIS'ers' TR's or even to other websites at times, but it would be nice to have one or two complete reviews w/ the photos in this specific thread as well.  *Canadadisney*, if you can do that it would be awesome!  We'd all love and appreciate it!


----------



## tksbaskets

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> 30 days for tours if I remember correctly. We loved the Holiday Tour, BTW.



We loved it too!  We did the tour in 2009 and then again this past Christmas.  Great way to avoid the lines   The VIP seating for the parade is the best.


----------



## fronkfam

Pesky said:


> Shouldn't have a problem with the wheelchair it looks like.  According to WDWInfo, it was $68pp in 2011.  Guessing that might've gone up.  But as you'll see in the link, you can get a discount through certain cards/memberships.



Thanks for the info!  We probably won't fit it into our budget this trip, but would love to get to it eventually!


----------



## tksbaskets

Excerpt from our 2009 holiday trip report:
Disney Land Holiday Tour

DH was refreshed from his rest and ready to meet us for the tour.  Isn't it great that the GCH is a leisurly 10 minute walk away?  We met at the Tour Gardens.  There were three groups for the 3:15 pm tour.  Our tour guide was Kirsten.  We all had nice headphones so we could hear our guide without her having to shout.  The little ones in our group had a bit of a hard time keeping them on....  We were all given a little paper 'ornament' that designated us as a part of the tour - like the blue lanyard and head phones didn't!  






Off we went down Mainstreet talking about the decorations and the different buildings.  Every once an a while Kirsten would play a quote from Walt Disney for us.  We also sampled some yummy fudge from the candy store.  Here we are in Fantasy Land.





Next we went to the Haunted Mansion.  I showed you some pictures of the NMBC overlay but what was nice about this tour was walking right on to the attraction.  Kirsten checked in with the castmemeber and we followed our little candle right onto the ride.  SWEET!  We went to see the reindeer and pardoned turkeys and then off to IASW.

By now it was getting to be dusk.  My family would NEVER have ridden this ride if it wasn't for the tour.  It was really great!  The boats go outside (not at WDW they don't) and the outside overlay turned on right when we approached the castmember outside the attraction for our priority entrance.

Here is the clock outside:





The ride itself was very nicely re-done to include holidays around the world.  My pictures were less than great in the ride without a flash but you can get the idea:
















After we got our group all back together we went to a snack counter for our hot chocolate and gingerbread cookie.  My guys all consumed theirs before we we even got to our priority seats for the Holiday Parade.  _Now here is where reading the DIS boards was a downer.  Our mugs were not the adorable holiday red ones I had seen in earlier reports.   Sigh, I guess after Christmas they revert to the generic blue Disney Land mugs._

Our seats were padded folding chairs right across from IASW.  My family chose the back row (2 of 2) because we didn't have young children in our party.  Happy DISers here!






I practiced the utmost restraint to wait to consume my awsome cookie (made exclusively for tour guests) until I could take a food porn pic for my trip report.  It was hard because my guys were practically drooling over theirs!

SUPER YUM 





Our parade view:










He liked me!





My favorite couple:





Yes, teens still pose for pictures with their old folks 





Kirsten gave us each a collectable holiday tour pin while we waited for the parade.  The parade concluded our Holiday Tour which was worth every penny!  

Next up: Paradise Pier Hotel for dinner and don't forget our accumulted FPs 

_Our next day at Disney's California Adventure begins our personal Toy Story Mania!_


----------



## tksbaskets

2011 Holiday Tour from our trip report.  We had the earlier time so we saw the day parade.  Interesting that the early parade starts back by It's a Small World and the Evening Parade ends there.  Makes sense with the sun and all.  I had just never paid much attention.






We were booked on the noon Holiday Tour which culminates with the 2:30 pm parade.  We had done the tour December 2009 and thought the VIP parade seats were worth the price of admission and we really enjoyed the tour.

Eddie was our tour guide:





Besides our family there were three other guests.  A father and teenaged son and another gentleman.  The single gentleman was very quiet and seemed to enjoy the tour.  We never did figure out if he was with the man-son combo. 

Our radios worked nicely as we strolled down Mainstreet.  Eddie pointed out different decorations along the way.  We stopped at the candy shop (good thing our tour was 1/2/12, later in the week that whole side of Mainstreet from Carnation Cafe past the candy shop/bakery were closed for refurbishing) and had fudge.  Last tour we had peppermint or pumpkin.  I don't know if it was after the holiday but we had good 'ol chocolate.  Not that it wasn't yummy...it just didn't say 'holiday' to me.  Being troopers we all ate our fudge. 

I found Eddie very polite and friendly but somewhat less engaging than Kristen in 2009.  Perhaps because we had taken to tour before?  We got a pretty good walking tour in and found ourselves at the front of the line for HMH (also worth the price of the tour at 1 pm!).  We boarded the train and went to Toontown and IASWH.  For me the ONLY way my family would ride that ride!











The ride is really cute with the holiday overlay!  I love that there are references to the animated classics in the different countries.
















Back to Toontown to receive our hot chocolate and our gingerbread cookie.  The mug was not a holiday mug but Mickey was!





Our seats were PRIMO and padded!  Eddie took our family pic and must have thought that Grumpy belonged to someone else  So warm and sunny this day!





Eddie passed out our special pins and we hunkered down for the parade.    Ah, no curb sitting or standing for us!

*Next up:  A Christmas Fantasy Parade*


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry - now we have plenty of pics in our thread.   Can't wait to hear the podcast.  Sounds like a lot of fun.

5.5 months till someone else goes to DL at the Holidays....


----------



## mac_tlc

I'm sure its' somewhere in this thread, but how long are the Christmas decorations up at DL?  We are going to WDW in early December for our 17th annual pilgrimmage, and are contemplating a trip to SoCal for the Rose Parade --- it's a bucket list thing for my DW ---- and, of course, then some time at DLR. Looks like we would be in Anaheim from about 1/2/13 to 1/7/13.

I'm interested to know if Christmas is still in the air ! ! ! And if the Christmas crowds are still around....

mac_tlc


----------



## Sherry E

mac_tlc said:


> I'm sure its' somewhere in this thread, but how long are the Christmas decorations up at DL?  We are going to WDW in early December for our 17th annual pilgrimmage, and are contemplating a trip to SoCal for the Rose Parade --- it's a bucket list thing for my DW ---- and, of course, then some time at DLR. Looks like we would be in Anaheim from about 1/2/13 to 1/7/13.
> 
> I'm interested to know if Christmas is still in the air ! ! ! And if the Christmas crowds are still around....
> 
> mac_tlc




*mac_tlc -*

Hello & welcome!

Yes, there should still be some Christmas in the air in that first week of January 2013 - quite possibly, you could get to experience almost all of the holiday offerings.  

We won't know for sure until the holiday season dates are announced (and that will probably be next month), and Disney could always pull a fast one on us and switch things up, but my guess is that the "official" holiday season at Disneyland Resort will last from either 11/9/12 (or 11/12/12) through Sunday, 1/6/13.

What's important about the dates being "official" is that they will be advertised as such on the DLR website and in any press.  Once the dates are advertised, that usually means that all of the special holiday entertainment/attractions will continue through that entire block of time - and this would include the nighttime Winter Castle lighting up in icicle lights, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Believe...in Holiday Magic fireworks, the snow falling on Main Street, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up and most of the decorations (even though I do think that some decorations begin to quietly and sneakily come down in certain areas of the parks as soon as New Year's Day is over, but it's very gradual so that no one really notices a huge absence of decorations all at one time)!  

Haunted Mansion Holiday should be in full effect until the end of the season, while It's a Small World Holiday will likely even extend until right around Martin Luther King Day.

Santa will probably be around in at least one spot (in Disneyland) and possibly two (including California Adventure) during your trip, but there have been reports that he leaves his posts in the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels as soon as Christmas is over.  Also, the Dickens carolers that stroll the hotels apparently hang around for maybe a day or two past Christmas and then are gone well before New Year's.

Also, there have been some reports that the 3 hotels begin to lose their decorations right after Christmas too, but I have also read some other reports to the contrary.  The reason why this is important is because the Grand Californian Hotel lobby is a really festive place to hang out during the season, and the tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel is just gorgeous.  The Disneyland Hotel has a different main tree in every tower, and lots of smaller trees in all the shops and restaurants.



Our own helpful DIS'er *tksbaskets* (who shared the wonderful recap/review and photos of the holiday tour above) has been to DLR in that post-New Year's time frame at least a couple of times (including this past season), so she can fill you in more on what she experienced in terms of disappearing decor, etc!


----------



## mac_tlc

Sherry E said:


> *mac_tlc -*
> 
> Hello & welcome!
> 
> Yes, there should still be some Christmas in the air in that first week of January 2013 - quite possibly, you could get to experience almost all of the holiday offerings.
> 
> We won't know for sure until the holiday season dates are announced (and that will probably be next month), and Disney could always pull a fast one on us and switch things up, but my guess is that the "official" holiday season at Disneyland Resort will last from either 11/9/12 (or 11/12/12) through Sunday, 1/6/13.
> 
> What's important about the dates being "official" is that they will be advertised as such on the DLR website and in any press.  Once the dates are advertised, that usually means that all of the special holiday entertainment/attractions will continue through that entire block of time - and this would include the nighttime Winter Castle lighting up in icicle lights, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Believe...in Holiday Magic fireworks, the snow falling on Main Street, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up and most of the decorations (even though I do think that some decorations begin to quietly and sneakily come down in certain areas of the parks as soon as New Year's Day is over, but it's very gradual so that no one really notices a huge absence of decorations all at one time)!
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday should be in full effect until the end of the season, while It's a Small World Holiday will likely even extend until right around Martin Luther King Day.
> 
> Santa will probably be around in at least one spot (in Disneyland) and possibly two (including California Adventure) during your trip, but there have been reports that he leaves his posts in the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels as soon as Christmas is over.  Also, the Dickens carolers that stroll the hotels apparently hang around for maybe a day or two past Christmas and then are gone well before New Year's.
> 
> Also, there have been some reports that the 3 hotels begin to lose their decorations right after Christmas too, but I have also read some other reports to the contrary.  The reason why this is important is because the Grand Californian Hotel lobby is a really festive place to hang out during the season, and the tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel is just gorgeous.  The Disneyland Hotel has a different main tree in every tower, and lots of smaller trees in all the shops and restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> Our own helpful DIS'er *tksbaskets* (who shared the wonderful recap/review and photos of the holiday tour above) has been to DLR in that post-New Year's time frame at least a couple of times (including this past season), so she can fill you in more on what she experienced in terms of disappearing decor, etc!




Sherry E, 

Thanks so much.. I hope your guess is correct. It would be great to see the Christmas decorations for WDW and DLR in the same sesaon.  If the points required for the Villas at the Grand Californian are any indication, the "holiday" will go through the night of 1/5 -- the points per night are still at their highest level through that night. 

mac_tlc


----------



## tksbaskets

mac_tlc said:


> Sherry E,
> 
> Thanks so much.. I hope your guess is correct. It would be great to see the Christmas decorations for WDW and DLR in the same sesaon.  If the points required for the Villas at the Grand Californian are any indication, the "holiday" will go through the night of 1/5 -- the points per night are still at their highest level through that night.
> 
> mac_tlc



Hi mac_tlc,
We stayed at the Villas at the GCH this same week this past Christmas.  There is a link to my trip report in my signature.  

The amazing changing decorations in a nutshell:  We didn't notice any difference in the decorations at DTD, DL or DCA for that matter.  Santa is still in the parade as is Mrs. Claus.  We didn't seek him out at the Reindeer Round Up so I don't know about that.

GCH - the Christmas tree and decorations magically disappeared overnight one night.  Take your pictures early if you want one.  Also the carolers I so enjoyed on our 2009 holiday trip were not there.  (we went the week between Christmas and New Years in 2009).

Hope this helps.
TK


----------



## mariners1999

Need a little advice as to Thanksgiving at the Disneyland Resort....

We are meeting 5 family members at Disneyland for a week long stay.  Has anyone ever eaten dinner for Thanksgiving at the resort?  Any good bets for a good Thanksgiving dinner?  Napa Rose?  Carnation Cafe?  House of Blues?

Thanks!


----------



## kaoden39

mariners1999 said:


> Need a little advice as to Thanksgiving at the Disneyland Resort....
> 
> We are meeting 5 family members at Disneyland for a week long stay.  Has anyone ever eaten dinner for Thanksgiving at the resort?  Any good bets for a good Thanksgiving dinner?  Napa Rose?  Carnation Cafe?  House of Blues?
> 
> Thanks!




I haven't ever done it but I must ask what about one of the places in DTD?


----------



## Sherry E

mariners1999 said:


> Need a little advice as to Thanksgiving at the Disneyland Resort....
> 
> We are meeting 5 family members at Disneyland for a week long stay.  Has anyone ever eaten dinner for Thanksgiving at the resort?  Any good bets for a good Thanksgiving dinner?  Napa Rose?  Carnation Cafe?  House of Blues?
> 
> Thanks!



*mariners1999 - *

Another one of our DIS'ers (Mariezp) is going to be there over Thanksgiving as well.  I don't know where she is planning to eat.  (Marie...are you out there, reading along?)

Well, just based on what I've read in the past, I think that Disneyland Hotel hosts a special buffet dinner on Thanksgiving in one of its banquet rooms.  

Also, I think Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian probably has some special menu and buffet items for the occasion, and it's a nice cozy place to eat.  I would think that Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel probably has a nice meal too.

Yes, I would have to guess that Napa Rose does something really nice for Thanksgiving, but it's probably tremendously expensive!

I know that Plaza Inn (it's not table service, though) will have some special items on the menu just for Thanksgiving and Christmas Day.  Carnation Cafe probably will as well (though their regular menu is about to change and/or be updated).  Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn usually have pumpkin pie around that time, as well.

Cafe Orleans does something but I can't recall what their special items are.

I think Rancho del Zocalo will have tamales for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Meriweather

First trip to DLR for Christmas season.............I will be watching this thread for hints and ideas.
We do really want to do the tour.

Staying Dec. 2-7 at VGC  Can't come soon enough.


----------



## M&C

I love Disneyland over the holidays.  For places to eat, Napa Rose does have a fix price menu that's pretty expensive. Last holiday dinner we had at DL was Steakhouse 55.  I don't think it's very popular, but I think they have great menu and reasonable (for Disney) prices. I don't think you'll be disappointed with that at all.


----------



## larina

We did Christmas Eve dinner at Napa Rose. It is an incredible dining experience that I highly recommend. The restaurant in the PPH does a character dinner on Christmas that looked wonderful (although we didn't go) as well. We ate dinner there the night after Christmas (not a character meal) and it was really good. The kids make your own pizza was a big hit with my then 8 and 3 year old.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

We will be there Thanksgiving day and plan to eat at Storytellers for dinner, probably have breakfast at SH55 so we can skip lunch.


----------



## mariners1999

GREAT!

This is why I love this board.  You have given me some ideas as to where to eat on Thanksgiving with my family.  I do think Napa Rose will be out of the price range for some of them so we will lean toward Storyteller Cafe or Steakhouse 55.

I will stay tuned to this tread in case any more information comes out closer to our trip.


----------



## mac_tlc

tksbaskets said:


> Hi mac_tlc,
> We stayed at the Villas at the GCH this same week this past Christmas.  There is a link to my trip report in my signature.
> 
> The amazing changing decorations in a nutshell:  We didn't notice any difference in the decorations at DTD, DL or DCA for that matter.  Santa is still in the parade as is Mrs. Claus.  We didn't seek him out at the Reindeer Round Up so I don't know about that.
> 
> GCH - the Christmas tree and decorations magically disappeared overnight one night.  Take your pictures early if you want one.  Also the carolers I so enjoyed on our 2009 holiday trip were not there.  (we went the week between Christmas and New Years in 2009).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> TK



Thanks, tksbaskets, 

Sounds like we will see the majority of the decorations -- that's great ! 

mac_tlc


----------



## dopeyfanatic

We will be in the parks Jan 2-5.  This is the first time my kids will be there at Christmas time.  They have been every time BUT Christmas lol.  I'm super excited.  I haven't been at Christmas time in years.  There will be a big group of us, and this whole trip is a surprise to them.  It will be me and my kids, my sister and nieces, my best friend and her two girls (who have never been), my dad is surprising them, as well as my aunt, and my cousin and her two boys are probably going.  My other aunt may even bring my cousin's daughter.  Yup, we're a Disney loving family.  This might be the best trip yet   I can't wait to find out how long the decorations will be up.  It would actually be kinda cool to start decorated and have it normal by the end of our trip


----------



## DisneyMommy403

Aloha from Hawaii!

We have booked our kid's first trip to Disneyland for November, and we will be visiting the parks on Nov 8-11. Does anyone know if it's a small world will be closed during our stay for the transition to it's a small world holiday? I surely hope it's open, our kids are so excited to go on it. I don't mind if it's regular or holiday decorated, just as long as it's open! 

Someone told me it's closed the 1st week of November (and we'll be there the second week) but, another person said they think it's closed until around the 12th or 13th for when the entire park is ready to transition into Holiday mode. That would be a bummer. So if anyone knows (or heard rumors) please fill me in!

Mahalo Nui! A Hui Hou!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> *mariners1999 - *
> 
> Another one of our DIS'ers (Mariezp) is going to be there over Thanksgiving as well.  I don't know where she is planning to eat.  (Marie...are you out there, reading along?)
> 
> Well, just based on what I've read in the past, I think that Disneyland Hotel hosts a special buffet dinner on Thanksgiving in one of its banquet rooms.
> 
> Also, I think Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian probably has some special menu and buffet items for the occasion, and it's a nice cozy place to eat.  I would think that Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel probably has a nice meal too.
> 
> Yes, I would have to guess that Napa Rose does something really nice for Thanksgiving, but it's probably tremendously expensive!
> 
> I know that Plaza Inn (it's not table service, though) will have some special items on the menu just for Thanksgiving and Christmas Day.  Carnation Cafe probably will as well (though their regular menu is about to change and/or be updated).  Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn usually have pumpkin pie around that time, as well.
> 
> Cafe Orleans does something but I can't recall what their special items are.
> 
> I think Rancho del Zocalo will have tamales for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


I am here Sherry! It would certainly help me know when I need to show up if the darn DIS notifications went out on a regular basis instead of sporadically.  Anyhoo.... this will be our second Thanksgiving trip. Last time we ate at Plaza Inn for lunch. We tried their traditional turkey dinner. My guys thought it was pretty good but I was not all that impressed. I am not a fan of packaged gravy. We had Blue Bayou for dinner and I really did enjoy that meal even though we did not eat traditional Thanksgiving food. I decided to splurge and had the Surf and Turf. It was very good. I, of course, topped it off with my favorite dessert in the park, Creme Brulee. 
I imagine that we will most likely do the same again this year since Plaza Inn is their favorite and the whole family loves Blue Bayou. I personally don't care as long as my family gets fed and I don't have to cook! 

I think Sherry mentioned most of the places that do a Thanksgiving dinner. From going over my notes, I will add that Goofys Kitchen and PCH Grill have also had Thanksgiving offerings in the past.




DisneyMommy403 said:


> Aloha from Hawaii!
> 
> We have booked our kid's first trip to Disneyland for November, and we will be visiting the parks on Nov 8-11. Does anyone know if it's a small world will be closed during our stay for the transition to it's a small world holiday? I surely hope it's open, our kids are so excited to go on it. I don't mind if it's regular or holiday decorated, just as long as it's open!
> 
> Someone told me it's closed the 1st week of November (and we'll be there the second week) but, another person said they think it's closed until around the 12th or 13th for when the entire park is ready to transition into Holiday mode. That would be a bummer. So if anyone knows (or heard rumors) please fill me in!
> 
> Mahalo Nui! A Hui Hou!


Someone can correct me if I am wrong but according to my notes I think  Small World will generally go down at the end of October to install the holiday overlay.


----------



## kangamama

Hello DISers!  SO EXCITED!!  We just booked our trip to DLR for 12/25 - 12/28  This will be my first trip to DLR since I was a child, my husband's first trip, my boys' first trip (they will be 18 mos and 5 yrs), and all my kids' grandparents are coming, as well as two uncles and one aunt.  We've got rooms at PPH and parkhoppers and everyone is just really excited.  We are not planning to tell the kids that we are going -- we live close enough that we can have xmas morning at our house, and Santa will bring the trip to disneyland.  My big boy is going to plotz, he'll be so excited.  After we are done opening presents, we'll drive down to Anaheim (we are in the Bay Area), hopefully in time to have xmas dinner at one of the DTD restaurants.   

This thread is great for planning -- thanks to all who have contributed!

Lots of plans to make.  Looting forward to all of it.


----------



## kaoden39

kangamama said:


> Hello DISers!  SO EXCITED!!  We just booked our trip to DLR for 12/25 - 12/28  This will be my first trip to DLR since I was a child, my husband's first trip, my boys' first trip (they will be 18 mos and 5 yrs), and all my kids' grandparents are coming, as well as two uncles and one aunt.  We've got rooms at PPH and parkhoppers and everyone is just really excited.  We are not planning to tell the kids that we are going -- we live close enough that we can have xmas morning at our house, and Santa will bring the trip to disneyland.  My big boy is going to plotz, he'll be so excited.  After we are done opening presents, we'll drive down to Anaheim (we are in the Bay Area), hopefully in time to have xmas dinner at one of the DTD restaurants.
> 
> This thread is great for planning -- thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> Lots of plans to make.  Looting forward to all of it.




Oh that is fantastic!!  I am sure you will have a great time!!


----------



## DisneyMommy403

mariezp said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong but according to my notes I think  Small World will generally go down at the end of October to install the holiday overlay.




Whew! I hope you're right! *crossing fingers*

My children just learned that Disneyland is an actual place you can visit (not just on TV) and they have the "it's a small world" e-book on my iphone, and they listen to the "Disney, Music Behind the Magic" cds all the time (which of course has "it's a small world") So, I think it would be such a bummer if they didn't get to experience it. 

I really hope you're right! We're surprising them with this trip too!


----------



## Vala

mariezp said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong but according to my notes I think  Small World will generally go down at the end of October to install the holiday overlay.



End of October is correct. But they don't usually open again before second weekend in November. With the dates being so weird this year that would mean either coming back on November 9 or November 16.

We usually go home middle of second week and always miss re-opening by a couple of days.


----------



## DisneyMommy403

Vala said:


> End of October is correct. But they don't usually open again before second weekend in November. With the dates being so weird this year that would mean either coming back on November 9 or November 16.
> 
> We usually go home middle of second week and always miss re-opening by a couple of days.



If that's the case, I am crossing my fingers for the 9th! Ahhh!! The unknowing is driving me crazy... or maybe it's all the anticipation and excitement... either way, I'm losing my mind!


----------



## kangamama

I hope it will be open for your kids!


----------



## DharmaLou

We have it narrowed down between Storytellers and Goofy's Kitchen for Thanksgiving dinner. I'd love to do the big dinner in the ballroom, but just can't justify that price.


----------



## Vala

DisneyMommy403 said:


> If that's the case, I am crossing my fingers for the 9th! Ahhh!! The unknowing is driving me crazy... or maybe it's all the anticipation and excitement... either way, I'm losing my mind!



When the dates for the Christmas season come on that will be a good pointer I think. So hopefully not too long.


----------



## DisneyMommy403

kangamama said:


> I hope it will be open for your kids!



Thank You!


----------



## DisneyMommy403

Thank You all for your insight and suggestions! I definitely came to the right place to help plan the best trip possible for my kids!


----------



## Echo queen

DisneyMommy403 said:


> Whew! I hope you're right! *crossing fingers*
> 
> My children just learned that Disneyland is an actual place you can visit (not just on TV) and they have the "it's a small world" e-book on my iphone, and they listen to the "Disney, Music Behind the Magic" cds all the time (which of course has "it's a small world") So, I think it would be such a bummer if they didn't get to experience it.
> 
> I really hope you're right! We're surprising them with this trip too!



That's funny when I was a kid I didn't think it was a place you could visit either.


----------



## Sherry E

Sort of off the holiday season topic for a minute, I just wanted to let you all know that I attended the AP preview for Cars Land/Buena Vista Street 2 days ago (Saturday, 6/9/12), and have begun posting lots and lots of photos (and a few observations/opinions) in my existing TR thread.  I've only scratched the surface!

I know there's a lot of excitement and curiosity about Cars Land and Buena Vista Street - some folks don't want the surprise to be spoiled (totally understandable), while others want to see as many photos as possible (totally understandable!).  So if you are interested in seeing what I've already posted and what I will continue to post today, here is the link (which should take you to Page 180 of my TR; then go to Post #2695):

CARS LAND MANIA (and Buena Vista Street too)! Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos start on Page 180/Post #2695


I took just under 750 photos in about 9.5 hours on Saturday, but that also included a stop in DL too (after I tore myself away from Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and Ghirardelli, that is!).


When I strolled through these 2 amazing new lands (and they are both awesome in their own unique ways, making very good additions to DCA!), I tried to envision how or if they could be decorated for Halloween Time and the holiday season (I am always thinking with a Halloween/Christmas kind of angle at DLR!) - maybe not this year, but eventually.

Because of its fun, whimsical nature, I can totally picture Cars Land getting both Halloween and Christmas touches - in fact, there is a 'tower of tires' in the center of Radiator Springs that is just begging for some colored holiday lights or ornaments.  

As for Buena Vista Street, I'm not sure about Halloween Time being a good fit but BVS is definitely perfect for Christmas time merriment, lights, carolers, holiday music, etc. - no doubt about that!  I confess, I am almost more excited for this upcoming holiday season (as if I'm not usually excited enough!) than previous ones because I want to see what will happen in Cars Land and Buena Vista Street!!  

More than anything, I think we can all agree that California Adventure - while being decorated - has always paled in comparison to Disneyland in terms of holiday festivities and beauty.  It always felt very imbalanced to me - Disneyland got all the fun decorations and DCA was kind of...bare.  With these 2 new lands, I hope the holiday season's offerings will seem a little less lopsided!


----------



## monkey30

I am here watching to see what is happening! 

I am hoping to get down there for Nov 28-dec 2. It will be a Girls weekend away, and I will be taking a friend who has never been to Disney! I can not wait! Now if those pesky flights would come down, it would mean more mickey money!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the update Sherry!  I can't wait to live vicariously through this thread and see what may be in store for us at DCA this holiday season!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -*

Don't be surprised if it is suddenly announced that Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street is going to be making the famous fresh candy canes!!!  I think it's going to happen!

I assume that Candy Palace would still be making their own candy canes too - it's such a tradition to do it there, and now they have an expanded space - but perhaps by including Trolley Treats in the candy-making efforts it would give more people a chance to get them, since they are such a hot commodity and they go so fast!


----------



## cpster

Hi everyone -- We're hoping to go the week after Thanksgiving and it will be our first time at DL during the holidays so I thought I would check in here.  Have the dates for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party been announced yet?  Thanks so much!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Don't be surprised if it is suddenly announced that Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street is going to be making the famous fresh candy canes!!!  I think it's going to happen!
> 
> I assume that Candy Palace would still be making their own candy canes too - it's such a tradition to do it there, and now they have an expanded space - but perhaps by including Trolley Treats in the candy-making efforts it would give more people a chance to get them, since they are such a hot commodity and they go so fast!



WOW that would be great!!  We'll have to see what Disney has in store for us this Christmas.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Couple of questions as I continue to NOT buy plane tickets because I don't know when Christmas time will start this year ::grumble:grumble::
1) On the H'ween thread, someone went to the Gay Days site and found a mention of some days during GD when the park would be closing early for a "special event." Because the days mentioned were all Tuesdays and Fridays, some of us feel safe assuming that those are nights for the as yet unannounced Mickey's Halloween Parties. Are there any similar November events like Gay Days where we could look for mentions to try and better guess at either the start time for Christmas or for when Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party might occur?

2) Wait, does DL even do Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party? I thought that was a WDW thing?

3) Is the WDW Christmas start date any clue at all for when DL will start? I love that WDW includes all of Veteran's Day weekend in for the start of Christmas, nice and early.


----------



## cpster

TigerlilyAJ said:


> 2) Wait, does DL even do Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party? I thought that was a WDW thing?




Oops...I hope I didn't unknowingly start up some confusion about Mickey's Very Mery Christmas Party.  I'm a holiday time newbie so hopefully one of the experts can chime in soon and tell us if at happens at DLR too.


----------



## StephNJer

Historically, when do they usually announce the actual dates of the holiday season at DLR? Is it typically June-July, or is it later in the year, closer to fall?


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Unless they change things this year, they don't do the party there.  They do one for Halloween, but not Christmas.


----------



## marybaby08

Going to California 11-22 to 12-1  for the first time! Can wait for cars land and for my feet to touch the pacific ocean. I live in Florida so I visit often Walt Disney World. I'm off to read the boards!!


----------



## KCmike

marybaby08 said:


> Going to California 11-22 to 12-1  for the first time! Can wait for cars land and for my feet to touch the pacific ocean. I live in Florida so I visit often Walt Disney World. I'm off to read the boards!!



Congrats.  
1.  Don't be too shocked when your feet hit the water and its around 55-60 degrees in the beautiful blue Pacific.
2.  Your going at the best time.  Christmas at DL is so amazing.  This WDW vet now calls DL his home park!


----------



## Girimama33

DL is now offering Photopass +. This would be great for the holiday season visitors.
http://www.disneyphotopass.com/dlrphotopassplus.aspx


----------



## kaoden39

Girimama33 said:


> DL is now offering Photopass +. This would be great for the holiday season visitors.
> http://www.disneyphotopass.com/dlrphotopassplus.aspx





Oh that's great!!  I am thrilled to hear it.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Just booked the week of Thanksgiving (crazy time I know but cant take the kids out of school so....).  4 nights at the Staybridge and 2 at the PP.  Last year we went for halloween.  Now I'm really looking forward to christmas!  Plus this is our longest trip yet!!!


----------



## kaoden39

PixiDustDears said:


> Just booked the week of Thanksgiving (crazy time I know but cant take the kids out of school so....).  4 nights at the Staybridge and 2 at the PP.  Last year we went for halloween.  Now I'm really looking forward to christmas!  Plus this is our longest trip yet!!!





How very cool!!


----------



## cpster

Regarding Photopass...are there lots of photographers out during the Holiday season?  What about at visits with Santa?  Our last trip was July last year and we didn't see very many photographers around so I'm wondering if it's worth it for us to pre-order the deal posted above.  Thanks!


----------



## kaoden39

cpster said:


> Regarding Photopass...are there lots of photographers out during the Holiday season?  What about at visits with Santa?  Our last trip was July last year and we didn't see very many photographers around so I'm wondering if it's worth it for us to pre-order the deal posted above.  Thanks!





When we there in February the only day we didn't see them out was on a day it rained all day.  I like the fact that you can load your own pictures on the disk and use the graphics.  That makes it more worth it to me.


----------



## azdisneylover

Wow, this was on page 5! I am giving it a big bump to the first page.


----------



## DisneytheKid

KCmike said:


> Congrats.
> 2.  Your going at the best time.  Christmas at DL is so amazing.



Ditto!


----------



## Sherry E

You know, I was thinking of bumping this thread earlier (unaware that it was on Page 5!), but was trying to locate a couple of links to other threads first.

Thank you, *azdisneylover*, for bringing this thread back to Page 1!



*StephNJer* - If I recall, I think that fellow DIS'er jernysgirl found the holiday season dates on the DLR website last year in July.  I think the dates also leaked out in July in 2010, as well.   




*cpster* - I don't know if there are necessarily a lot of extra PhotoPass spots during the holiday season, but there are a few.  And, of course, the regular ones (like in front of the Castle) are different because it's the Winter Castle!

Usually, the Santa that sits at the GCH has a PP photographer with him.  The Santa at Paradise Pier Hotel does not have a photographer, but the PPH tree is so gorgeous that I suggest going over there to see Santa anyway!  The DLH Santa sometimes has a photographer and sometimes doesn't.

Santa's Reindeer Round-Up in DL will have at least one photographer (probably two, set up in different locations), and the Santa photo spot in DCA will have one or two photographers.

Get a picture taken in front of the Castle, one in the daytime and one at night, when the icicle lights are on!

Sometimes there is a PP photographer in front of IASW Holiday.  If there is one there at night, that's a great photo to get (when the thousands of colored lights are on).

There should be photographers in front of the main tree in DCA and in DL, and sometimes they will offer the 'Stitch-popping-out-of-a-present' picture, which is fun.  

Other than that, you should find photographers in all the usual places and some new places in Cars Land and Buena Vista Street!









Anyway, this is not Disneyland Resort-related, but just in case and Disney/holiday fans want to pass the time skimming over some amazing photos of the WDW hotels at Christmas time, take a look at these threads from the WDW side of the DIS:




Resort Christmas Photos anyone? - This is the best thread!  Just glancing at the last page of it is amazing, let alone looking through the rest of it.


Resorts at Christmastime



I still haven't really found anything over on that side that's sort of one all-purpose, all-encompassing WDW Holiday Superthread (as this one is for the DLR side of the board) with information on all aspects of the season in one place.  If there is one, I'd love to see it!


----------



## azdisneylover

Okay, it is 113 here in AZ, so, I am going to try my best to keep this on the first page or two so I can pretend it is a tad cooler here!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Sherry E said:


> Usually, the Santa that sits at the GCH has a PP photographer with him.  The Santa at Paradise Pier Hotel does not have a photographer, but the PPH tree is so gorgeous that I suggest going over there to see Santa anyway!  The DLH Santa sometimes has a photographer and sometimes doesn't.



ah sherry you forgot about santa at DLH...they have him over in the side by goofys kitchen and I absolutely  the whole backdrop...hes on his throne next to a christmas tree...its definitely a backdrop you would want to use for family christmas cards


----------



## Sherry E

disneegrl4eva said:


> ah sherry you forgot about santa at DLH...they have him over in the side by goofys kitchen and I absolutely  the whole backdrop...hes on his throne next to a christmas tree...its definitely a backdrop you would want to use for family christmas cards



*Lynn -*

I didn't forget the DLH Santa at all.  My comment that you quoted says "The DLH Santa..." in the last sentence! 

I always spend a lot of time at all 3 hotels during the holiday season and I have taken all kinds of detailed pictures of the DLH Santa backdrop even when Santa wasn't there (I zoomed in on the fake milk & the cookies on the plate, the white Christmas trees and the reindeer knick-knacks and all kinds of things!).

I was replying to *cpster* about PhotoPass spots in particular, not regular photo spots, and mentioning which Santa locations have PhotoPass and which ones do not.  Sometimes there has been a PhotoPass photographer at that DLH Santa location and sometimes there has not been one, as opposed to the GCH Santa - who always has a PhotoPass person with him (at least this is what I have observed).  The DLH Santa is not a _guaranteed_ PhotoPass location, in other words - at least it has not been one thus far (maybe that will change now and in the future?).  It's been sort of off and on.  But as far as just taking a nice regular holiday picture with a nice backdrop, yes, the DLH is a great spot!

I like the main Christmas tree at the PPH (not a PhotoPass spot) better than the trees in each tower at the DLH.  A lot of folks may not take the time to walk across the street and see the PPH Christmas tree if they don't have anything else to do there.  They would be more inclined to go to the DLH and the GCH.  So I like to give the PPH tree some honorable mentions in this thread because it's something that people might otherwise skip if they didn't know that there was something special to see over there.


----------



## cpster

Thanks for the Photopass tips!  I can't wait until it's November!


----------



## Sherry E

cpster said:


> Thanks for the Photopass tips!  I can't wait until it's November!



*cpster -*

You're welcome!  

Another tip I will give is to be very aware of timing as you get a nighttime PhotoPass picture at the Castle.  The glowing icicle lights turn on and off throughout the night; then they finally turn on and stay on until DL closes.  You'll definitely want to get a picture in front of the Castle when the lights are on and glowing.  One time I had the unfortunate timing of walking up to the PhotoPass person just as the icicle lights were turning off!  I got the picture taken anyway, but it was a dud.

The following year, I made sure to get to the Castle with the icicle lights on...and it was a great picture.

I would also suggest to get as many 'repeat' nighttime photos with PhotoPass as you can - meaning, if you get a nighttime photo in front of the DCA tree or the DL tree on a Monday, then go back again on a Tuesday night and get more photos in the same location.  The reason I suggest this is because the DLR PhotoPass people seem to have different skill levels when it comes to night photos.  Sometimes the photos are blurry and not great, and sometimes they are perfect if it's a different photographer.

Also, as far as the It's a Small World Holiday set-up...they usually put some holiday props around the area outside of that ride for photo ops in the daytime or night, but PhotoPass is not always there.

The trouble with IASWH at night for photos (PhotoPass or otherwise) is that the colored lights are so gorgeous...and everyone from all corners of the parks flock to them to stare in awe.  That makes for a very crowded area.  And the way the queue winds around, that only adds to the problem.  When you want a nice photo taken in front of IASWH's stunning facade, you probably don't envision thousands of your closest friends standing behind you in the photo, cluttering it up.

Unfortunately, there seems to be little to no way to prevent that situation at IASWH during the evening.  There will be lots of people staring at the lights unless it's raining, and there will be a line of people winding their way into your photo!  It's difficult for the photographers because they try to get a nice clear shot of the illuminated IASWH facade, but they can't avoid those people!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Sherry E said:


> *Lynn -*
> 
> I didn't forget the DLH Santa at all.  My comment that you quoted says "The DLH Santa..." in the last sentence!



oops...my bad..i didnt even see that part..you did say that..so what the heck did i even comment on it for???? im losing it


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *cpster -*
> 
> Also, as far as the It's a Small World Holiday set-up...they usually put some holiday props around the area outside of that ride for photo ops in the daytime or night, but PhotoPass is not always there.
> 
> The trouble with IASWH at night for photos (PhotoPass or otherwise) is that the colored lights are so gorgeous...and everyone from all corners of the parks flock to them to stare in awe.  That makes for a very crowded area.  And the way the queue winds around, that only adds to the problem.  When you want a nice photo taken in front of IASWH's stunning facade, you probably don't envision thousands of your closest friends standing behind you in the photo, cluttering it up.
> 
> Unfortunately, there seems to be little to no way to prevent that situation at IASWH during the evening.  There will be lots of people staring at the lights unless it's raining, and there will be a line of people winding their way into your photo!  It's difficult for the photographers because they try to get a nice clear shot of the illuminated IASWH facade, but they can't avoid those people!



The only way I have found to get those strangers out of your night time IASWH pictures it to take the later Holiday Tour and when the parade starts (or just before) you have a clear shot of IASWH!  The alternate plan would be to find a spot directly by the VIP viewing area for the parade.

Immediately after the parade you have people milling behind your family and friends


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Love this thread. Going to be at the parks Thanksgiving week and thinking of doing the Holiday Tour. I forgot what all the perks were to the tour, can you fill in the blanks.

I know they take you around and discuss the decorations, go on HM, IASW, and  I think there was preferred seating for the parade, was there anything else? What was the cost? $60? TIA


----------



## mvf-m11c

Elk Grove Chris said:


> Love this thread. Going to be at the parks Thanksgiving week and thinking of doing the Holiday Tour. I forgot what all the perks were to the tour, can you fill in the blanks.
> 
> I know they take you around and discuss the decorations, go on HM, IASW, and  I think there was preferred seating for the parade, was there anything else? What was the cost? $60? TIA



The highlights of the Holiday tour are priority boarding of IASWH and HMH and preferred seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade right across from IASWH. During the tour when I did it back in 2009, we stopped at the Candy store to try some treat samples. A collectible tag ornament you get at the beginning of the tour. We also went to Santa's Reindeer Round-Up to see the reindeer's. You also get Holiday souvenir cup and treat at TT just before the parade. And of course a collectible pin for going on the tour. Last year the cost was $68. You can get a discount on the tour by having a AP, AAA, Disney Visa or DVC member to get the discount.


----------



## monkey30

I was getting excited for my fall trip now I can not wait to see Disney in all its Christmas glory!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

mvf-m11c said:


> The highlights of the Holiday tour are priority boarding of IASWH and HMH and preferred seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade right across from IASWH. During the tour when I did it back in 2009, we stopped at the Candy store to try some treat samples. A collectible tag ornament you get at the beginning of the tour. We also went to Santa's Reindeer Round-Up to see the reindeer's. You also get Holiday souvenir cup and treat at TT just before the parade. And of course a collectible pin for going on the tour. Last year the cost was $68. You can get a discount on the tour by having a AP, AAA, Disney Visa or DVC member to get the discount.



Perfect, thanks a lot.


----------



## Sherry E

Good grief, Charlie Brown!

Was anyone aware that this thread had drifted all the way to *PAGE 7??!!!*!  Not page 3.  Not page 4.  Page 7.

That just won't do.  It won't do at all!

So this is an unabashed, shameless bump to rescue this poor thread!


----------



## kaoden39

Did anyone else read that Disneyland is starting the Christmas Holiday officially on November 12th?  



This is huge for us, that is our official first day in Disneyland!!  I couldn't be more thrilled!!


----------



## DharmaLou

That's great! We get in the 16th.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Did anyone else read that Disneyland is starting the Christmas Holiday officially on November 12th?
> 
> 
> 
> This is huge for us, that is our official first day in Disneyland!!  I couldn't be more thrilled!!



No!  I didn't hear that, although, as you know, 11/12 was one of my choices for when I thought the season would start (11/9 always seemed a little early to me, and the season began on a Monday last year so why not this year too?).  

Where was it announced, Michele?  Whenever I hear an announcement of dates (and we know they are official), I add them to the title of the thread.


----------



## kaoden39

DharmaLou said:


> That's great! We get in the 16th.




I know I was thrilled!!



Sherry E said:


> No!  I didn't hear that, although, as you know, 11/12 was one of my choices for when I thought the season would start (11/9 always seemed a little early to me, and the season began on a Monday last year so why not this year too?).
> 
> Where was it announced, Michele?  Whenever I hear an announcement of dates (and we know they are official), I add them to the title of the thread.



I read it on Facebook and I don't remember which Disney thing I read it on.  The first thing I thought when I saw it was that you were right.



I just shared the post I saw it on Facebook for you Sherry and I tagged you in it.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, thanks, Michele - I'll check it out.  

It figures - I haven't been on Facebook much in the last week so I miss all the good stuff!  And I always, always seem to miss the dates going up on the DLR website.  I could literally check the DLR website for Halloween or holiday season dates and not see a darn thing.  And then - 15 minutes later - one of our DIS'ers will go onto the site and discover that the dates were just posted!  I have the worst timing in that area!

I don't know why an 11/9 start date never sat well with me.  It was always a possibility, of course, but looking at the way DLR handled the season last year it seemed like 11/12 was more likely, and 11/16 would be the absolute latest start date!

In any case, I'm so happy for you, Michele!  I'm glad that you will get the full-fledged, whole 9 yards of Disneyland Christmas merriment!!

I am guessing that - if last year can be used as an indicator - what will happen is that the "official" opening date will be 11/12, but some things will "unofficially" start over the weekend leading up to 11/12 - like IASWH, for example, and maybe the Christmas Fantasy Parade.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Now all I need are the dates for CP and CM parties and I can plan my DL vacation for the Christmas decorations and my birthday!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I saw what Michele is referring to.  It is a post/update from "Disneyland Scoop" on Facebook from yesterday, I think, stating that the season dates are 11/12/12 - 1/6/13.

Disneyland Scoop is not an official Disney site, so I'm not sure where they got the dates from - but, that said, I do believe that those will be the dates.  Disneyland Scoop may have gotten them from an inside Disney source before Disneyland was ready to officially put them online.

In fact, someone else posted on Disneyland Scoop's update and asked if they were sure of these dates because they aren't posted online yet.  Disneyland Scoop did not reply, from what I saw.


----------



## tlovesdis

YAY!  We arrive on the 15th!!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I saw what Michele is referring to.  It is a post/update from "Disneyland Scoop" on Facebook from yesterday, I think, stating that the season dates are 11/12/12 - 1/6/13.
> 
> Disneyland Scoop is not an official Disney site, so I'm not sure where they got the dates from - but, that said, I do believe that those will be the dates.  Disneyland Scoop may have gotten them from an inside Disney source before Disneyland was ready to officially put them online.
> 
> In fact, someone else posted on Disneyland Scoop's update and asked if they were sure of these dates because they aren't posted online yet.  Disneyland Scoop did not reply, from what I saw.




Sherry, my guess is they know someone.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Fingers crossed for 11/12 start date.  My son is getting married at DL on 11/15!


----------



## kaoden39

minnieandmickey said:


> Fingers crossed for 11/12 start date.  My son is getting married at DL on 11/15!




How romantic!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

OK, I'm a little confused on how seriously I should take these dates. Is there any Disney source, like an official Disney blog or AP site or anything with these dates or is it "just" the unofficial Disney Scoop.
I have to ask because I don't want to buy plane tickets until we *know* know. Buuuuut, these dates make me excited because they mean I will get my dream of a 2-week vacation that celebrates Oct 31 in Halloween and ends with Christmas so that skiingfast's spin of seeing H'ween fireworks, the regular ones, and then the Christmas ones all in one trip can come true!


----------



## kaoden39

TigerlilyAJ said:


> OK, I'm a little confused on how seriously I should take these dates. Is there any Disney source, like an official Disney blog or AP site or anything with these dates or is it "just" the unofficial Disney Scoop.
> I have to ask because I don't want to buy plane tickets until we *know* know. Buuuuut, these dates make me excited because they mean I will get my dream of a 2-week vacation that celebrates Oct 31 in Halloween and ends with Christmas so that skiingfast's spin of seeing H'ween fireworks, the regular ones, and then the Christmas ones all in one trip can come true!





I am going to look around tomorrow on the internet to see what I can find out.  Out dates are set in cement anyway, but I really want to know.


----------



## JennyN

Just a quick question, are the dates for CP out yet? When are they normally announced?


----------



## Sherry E

*TigerlilyAJ -*

No worries.  Don't book anything or make any concrete plans until we have the official word.  We do not yet have the official word, but I do think the season dates will be 11/12/12 - 1/6/13.  That makes the most sense to me, and things like IASWH and possibly even the holiday parade may begin a couple of days before the start date.

What Disneyland Scoop said is not official to us (as it comes from them) because they are not an official Disney-owned or Disney-operated site.  I am guessing they have an inside contact at DLR and got the info that way - but until the dates are posted by Disney somewhere, anything could change and it is not yet official.

That's why it's always important - when we get bits of information here on The DIS - to state whether the info is confirmed or rumored, or unconfirmed, official or unofficial or whatever, and where it was obtained.  Sometimes a bit of info may seem confirmed or official - like someone could say, "_I read it on MousePlanet_" and they think it's official, but it's not.  MousePlanet is no more an official news source than DISboards is!  Neither is MiceAge/Mice Chat.  Some people think that the information Al Lutz dispenses on MiceAge every month is actual news, but it's not.  It's all rumor-based.

A couple of years ago (I think it was 2010), I learned the official holiday season dates for DLR because I received an e-mail from D News that listed them.  The season ended on something like Sunday, January 2nd, I believe.  However, Mouse Savers incorrectly posted that the season extended through Monday, January 3rd, which was not what Disney itself was publicly posting.  MouseSavers is not an official Disney site, but I'm sure people saw that January 3rd ending date and took it as fact, even though all of the media and press that Disney put out listed January 2 as the end date!

Nothing is official unless it comes directly from Disney - but that could be by way of several different sites or other modes of communication (e-mails, etc.).





You've probably missed it, but I've mentioned many times before (in this thread and the Halloween thread) that there are a handful of actual, *official* Disney sources that we can look to for official news (in no particular order, as one of them may release info before another one does):


Disneyland Resort website

The Annual Passholder sub-section of the DLR website

E-mail from Disney Destinations, Disney Insider, D News or The Walt Disney Company

D23's website

Disney Parks Blog

Disneyland News (a separate site for media/press releases, etc.)

Any communication received from Disney Vacation Club, Adventures by Disney, Disney Visa, etc.

Any official pages on Facebook associated with the above-referenced official sources, i.e., the official Disneyland Holidays page






*Unofficial* Sources of Disney info may include (but are not limited to):


DISboards

MiceAge/Mice Chat (including anything from Al Lutz)

Mouse Planet

MouseSavers

Stitch Kingdom

Laughing Place

Disneyland Scoop

AllEars



Because Halloween Time and the holiday season are my particular areas of interest at DLR, I've paid attention every year to where, how and when the official news is distributed.

The unofficial places usually get info from the official sources, of course - we find out info on the seasons and report on it here on DISboards, but nothing is official unless it first comes from one of the official places I referenced above!


----------



## Sherry E

JennyN said:


> Just a quick question, are the dates for CP out yet? When are they normally announced?



JennyN - 

It seems like the CP dates have kind of quietly been revealed to us over the last couple of years - no, big, splashy announcement.  It is usually much closer to December that we find out - like not until October, at least, if not November.  Same thing with the Cast Member parties - we find out closer to the holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, so what's that song?  You know the one...

_*"...We need a little Christmas
Right this very minute..."
*_


I agree!  We need a little Christmas in (almost) July!  After looking at ElkGroveChris' last round of beautiful DLR holiday pictures, I was inspired to dig up the DLR photos that I used for my own Facebook (and Trip Report) Christmas countdown in December ("...12 days until Christmas," "11 days until Christmas," "10 days..." and so on).  [_See below_] I posted one picture per day, until the night before Christmas.  I didn't post anything on Christmas day, as I figured everyone was busy and not checking Facebook!

This is not to be confused with the popular Theme Weeks Countdown to the DLR holiday season that we did last year (and will do again this year) in this this thread.  This was just a fun countdown to the actual holiday itself that I felt like doing on Facebook, to keep myself amused and to stay in the holiday spirit.




You'll notice that a few of the photos were edited with Photobucket's special "Holiday Effects" - which I did for fun and maybe for future creative projects.  Those holiday effects were only on Photobucket for about 2 weeks-ish (maybe a little longer; maybe a little shorter), and they were gone before Christmas day.  

If you have a Photobucket account and would like to play around with these holiday effects on your photos for possible calendars or Christmas cards or whatever reason, start checking the Edit options in late November or early December - I'm sure that they'll have a similar holiday offering again this year!  It might not leave you much time to put a project together in time for the holiday, but maybe you can create the images you want this year and send them out or make the project in 2013!



We have a long, hot summer ahead of us, and we have about 4-1/2 months until the holiday season begins at DLR.  The Theme Weeks Countdown won't begin until August...but we need a little Christmas before that time rolls around!!


*Unofficial countdown start photo (taken in 2010, Paradise Pier Hotel tree)*











*13 days to Christmas photo (taken in 2011, Main Street)*










*12 days to Christmas photo (taken in 2010, Toon Town)*










*11 Days to Christmas photo (taken in 2010, Goofy's Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel)*











*10 Days until Christmas photo (taken in 2011, Main Street window display)*











*9 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2011, Main Street window display)*










*8 Days Until Christmas" countdown photo (taken in 2010, California Adventure in-store display of popcorn buckets)*:









*7 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2010, Main Street window display)*










*6 Days Until Christmas photo (taken at the break of dawn at the Grand Californian Hotel, in 2009)*











*5 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2011, cookies from the Market House on Main Street)*










*4 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2010, New Orleans Square)*











*3 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2010, Grand Californian Hotel)*










* 2 Days Until Christmas photo (taken in 2010, Main Street at dusk)*











*Christmas Eve photo (taken in 2011, at Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian Hotel)*


*'Twas the night before Christmas,
When all through the house,
Not a creature was stirring.
Not even a...."Mouse."  *


----------



## greenkai3000

I'm definitely interested in finding out what the official dates for the Holiday Season at the Resort are.  We've been to WDW in late November ('07) when the crowds weren't bad at all and had a blast looking at all the decorations , and enjoying Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. 

Can anyone tell me what all events they have during the Holidays in California? Do they still have Fantasmic and their nightly fireworks?    

How about refurbishments?  Do they usually shut down any (specific) rides in the winter?

Will there be any days/weeks in December when it won't be as busy as X-mas week?   Thanks everybody!


----------



## cpster

Love the countdown photos Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

greenkai3000 said:


> I'm definitely interested in finding out what the official dates for the Holiday Season at the Resort are.  We've been to WDW in late November ('07) when the crowds weren't bad at all and had a blast looking at all the decorations , and enjoying Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what all events they have during the Holidays in California? Do they still have Fantasmic and their nightly fireworks?
> 
> How about refurbishments?  Do they usually shut down any (specific) rides in the winter?
> 
> Will there be any days/weeks in December when it won't be as busy as X-mas week?   Thanks everybody!



Hello, greenkai3000!  Welcome!

Well, first I would suggest that - if you have not done so already - take a look at Page 1 of this thread, and particularly Post #2 (the Table of Contents for many of the photos in the thread) and Post #3 (a whole lot of info that may be of use to you!).  That will be a good place to start.  Even if there is something that refers to 2010 or another year, I put it in there because it's pretty much applicable to any holiday season at Disneyland.

OK, as for your questions...



> *Can anyone tell me what all events they have during the Holidays in California? Do they still have Fantasmic and their nightly fireworks? *



Posts #2 & 3 on Page 1 will answer much of this.  In fact, if you scroll down to the question and answer section of Post #3 you will find links to the calendar for last year.  

There will be nightly fireworks for the holidays - these will be the Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks.  Fantasmic should be showing at least on weekends and then - if I recall correctly - it goes to a nightly schedule in December.  I could be wrong on the scheduling of it, but check the calendar from last year.  Bret (mvf-m11c) will probably remember the Fantasmic schedule.

After the fireworks there will be a light sprinkling of snow on Main Street.

There is Santa's Reindeer Round-Up - a charming, rustic little spot to meet Santa and see some real reindeer.

There is a holiday tour.

There will also be the "A Christmas Fantasy Parade."  The nighttime Winter Castle will light up in icicle lights.  It's a Small World Holiday's facade will glow in thousands of colored lights.

Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open.


_*



			How about refurbishments?  Do they usually shut down any (specific) rides in the winter?
		
Click to expand...

*_
The holidays - like Summer - are considered peak season at DLR, so there should not be any planned refurbs happening during that time.  Everything should be up and running.


_*



			Will there be any days/weeks in December when it won't be as busy as X-mas week?
		
Click to expand...

*_
Typically, the week right after Thanksgiving week and into maybe week #2 of December are less crowded points in the holiday season than the rest of the season.  After the second week in December, things start to pick up.

This year, because there is a lot of buzz surrounding Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and the potential for some all-new decorations in those areas, there could be more people flocking to the parks during the less crowded times...but we won't know how that plays out until we get to it.

I hope I was of some help!  I think that the official announcement of the dates should pop up on the DLR site (in the Seasonal Events sections) in July, though we may not get any news of additional season details for another few months (such as possible Cars Land decorations, etc.).


​






cpster said:


> Love the countdown photos Sherry!



*cpster* - Thank you!  I appreciate it!


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

About 5 months to go... I'm so excited.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Assuming the dates are all real, my family could be there for one day, the opening day, of holiday time. We would have PHs, so we can visit both parks. We will have been there during the transition from H'ween to Christmas, for seven park days already, so we'll have seen quite a bit of decor, I imagine.
So, my question is what can and what should we do with one official holiday park day? We would see the parade and the fireworks, ride IASW, maybe look for the reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch. Any Photopass+ spots we should hit? Any rides, shows, experiences we have to try for?
The players are myself, DH (a serious photographer who loves art deco), and our three sons, ages 7.5, 5, and 2.5. Does Pixie Hollow get any special treatment like Bug's Land? Because the middle guys loves the fairies. (He'd be Terence for Halloween if they would sell a costume.)

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Assuming the dates are all real, my family could be there for one day, the opening day, of holiday time. We would have PHs, so we can visit both parks. We will have been there during the transition from H'ween to Christmas, for seven park days already, so we'll have seen quite a bit of decor, I imagine.
> So, my question is what can and what should we do with one official holiday park day? We would see the parade and the fireworks, ride IASW, maybe look for the reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch. Any Photopass+ spots we should hit? Any rides, shows, experiences we have to try for?
> The players are myself, DH (a serious photographer who loves art deco), and our three sons, ages 7.5, 5, and 2.5. Does Pixie Hollow get any special treatment like Bug's Land? Because the middle guys loves the fairies. (He'd be Terence for Halloween if they would sell a costume.)
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!



TigerlilyAJ -

As you indicated, assuming the season officially begins on 11/12, you will have been there to see the decorations go up in the days leading up to it.  So, chances are, you will have already seen what there is to see in New Orleans Square, Toon Town, Frontierland and A Bug's Land.  Those lands all have very unique, themed decorations.  There is a rumor that Cars Land may get some interesting decorations too.

Pixie Hollow does not get any special holiday decorations.  

Chances are, if the season begins on 11/12, IASW Holiday will have unofficially been open for a couple of days leading up to that.  So you will have probably already been on IASWH.  Make sure to get a nighttime IASWH photo.

The nighttime Winter Castle starts its Enchantment (icicle) lighting on opening day of the season - make sure to get a PhotoPass picture in front of the Castle at night when the icicle lights are on.

Be sure to check out the light snow and gingerbread smell in the air on Main Street after the fireworks.

Get a photo with Santa at Santa's Reindeer Round-Up and at his photo spot in DCA too.

Get PhotoPass pictures taken in front of each of the main Christmas trees in DL and DCA.

If the Storybook Land boats are open, ride those because there will be teeny decorations on the cottages.

I don't think the hotels will be in the holiday swing yet so you won't have to deal with that.

There's the holiday tour - don't know if that would be of interest to you, but plenty of our DIS'ers have done it and they love it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

greenkai3000 said:


> Do they still have Fantasmic and their nightly fireworks?



During the month of December for F!, it will be up and running on the weekends for sure. I would say that when it gets to the third week of the December on the weekdays on December 17th that F! will be playing all the way till early January on the weekdays. This is from my experience of F! running in December. They could have it running on certain days before the third week of December of this year.

Just like what Sherry said that "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks will be running every night during the Holiday season at DL. Even during the shorten hours at DL, they will have it running every night except if it is cancel due to high winds or bad weather.

I really like your pictures Sherry.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry, TY so much. A lot of that was what I had been thinking. I have considered the tour, but have cost concerns. I forgot that we might have chances to ride IASWH before Nov 12. Good to know about the castle pic, as one of my DLR Holiday goals is to get a photo of us to use on our Christmas cards!


----------



## Jaxxie

OH MY LORDY......I have sooki lala tears in my eyes.....we fly back to Australia late on the 13th so if it's really does officially start on the 12th we are so so so so happy!!!!

We are now thinking we might change the last couple of nights of our booking from HoJo's to an onside just to totally finish off our first overseas holiday in awesome Christmas magic.......crossing fingers so tightly that it is the date


----------



## greenkai3000

THANK YOU SO MUCH.  I can't wait to go back to DL !


----------



## sirvin12

5 months yahoo!!!! Love the pictures Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

HeyItsNickCA said:


> About 5 months to go... I'm so excited.



*HeyItsNickCA -*

Woo hoo!  The time will fly by - this year has already been zipping by quickly!




mvf-m11c said:


> During the month of December for F!, it will be up and running on the weekends for sure. I would say that when it gets to the third week of the December on the weekdays on December 17th that F! will be playing all the way till early January on the weekdays. This is from my experience of F! running in December. They could have it running on certain days before the third week of December of this year.
> 
> Just like what Sherry said that "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks will be running every night during the Holiday season at DL. Even during the shorten hours at DL, they will have it running every night except if it is cancel due to high winds or bad weather.
> 
> I really like your pictures Sherry.



*Bret -*

Thank you for the compliment, and thank you - as always - for helping out with answering questions!  I know I can always count on you and TK to pitch in on sharing information, photos, etc.!  It really helps a lot!




TigerlilyAJ said:


> Sherry, TY so much. A lot of that was what I had been thinking. I have considered the tour, but have cost concerns. I forgot that we might have chances to ride IASWH before Nov 12. Good to know about the castle pic, as one of my DLR Holiday goals is to get a photo of us to use on our Christmas cards!



*TigerlilyAJ -* 

You're very welcome!  I'm always especially excited to help when I know someone is going to be seeing DLR during the holidays (and Halloween Time) for the first time!  And you are going at a very interesting time of year where you will get to experience the transition from Halloween Time to the holidays!  This will be a great trip for you, I think!

Yep - I am 99.9% sure that if the season begins on 11/12, IASWH will open sometime in that weekend leading up to it - perhaps on 11/9, maybe on 11/10.  

I highly recommend getting a nighttime photo in front of IASWH because the colored lights are so stunning, but, as you can see, you run the risk of encountering large crowds in front of it (these are PhotoPass pictures from 2008, and the PhotoPass photographer was so frustrated because there was a wayward balloon in the shot for a while - never mind the mobs of people in the shot!):














And, as for the nighttime Winter Castle, make sure you time it just right so that you get a PhotoPass picture in which the Castle looks like this:








And not like this!:







The "Enchantment lighting" of the Castle happens intermittently through the night, so the icicle lights turn off and on for various intervals.  Finally, at some point at night they turn on and stay on, thank heavens!  You can imagine how annoyed I was as I went running up to the Castle to get my PhotoPass picture and the lights turned off!  Finally, the next year, we had good timing and happened to walk past the Castle when the lights were on and the line for photos was not terrible.



The daytime Castle is nice, but doesn't have the same impact:








If you happen to get a PhotoPass picture by the tree in DCA, ask them for this shot (sometimes they will do it and sometimes they won't):















Be sure to stop by and say hello to Pooh and friends in Critter Country, where they will be wearing Santa hats or Winter Scarves!:









Don't forget to visit Duffy at his holiday spot in DCA:









And IF the Grand Californian Hotel's tree happens to be up and Santa happens to be there (which I suspect won't happen until maybe 11/16 - 11/18), get a PhotoPass picture with him too!:











Jaxxie said:


> OH MY LORDY......I have sooki lala tears in my eyes.....we fly back to Australia late on the 13th so if it's really does officially start on the 12th we are so so so so happy!!!!
> 
> We are now thinking we might change the last couple of nights of our booking from HoJo's to an onside just to totally finish off our first overseas holiday in awesome Christmas magic.......crossing fingers so tightly that it is the date



*Jaxxie -*



Well, you will definitely see lots of decorations going up during your trip.  I'm pretty sure that you will have at least one official day of the season to visit the Reindeer Round-Up, see the holiday parade and the holiday fireworks, if not more than that.  You'll definitely be able to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday and probably It's a Small World Holiday, too!

Which hotel were you thinking of to finish off your trip?





greenkai3000 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH.  I can't wait to go back to DL !



*greenkai3000 - *

You're welcome!  I knew Bret would have a good recollection of Fantasmic.  You'll have an awesome time!




sirvin12 said:


> 5 months yahoo!!!! Love the pictures Sherry!



*sirvin12 - *

Hello, again (you haven't been on this thread for quite a while, have you?)!!

Thank you!  I love looking at everyone else's Holiday (and Halloween Time) photos as much as I love posting them.

We have about 4-1/2 months until the season starts, but the Theme Week Holiday Season Countdown will begin in August and carry us right up until the first day of the season!  So that will help pass the time and build excitement!  Woo hoo!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, your pictures have really made me smile.  I am so looking forward to this trip.


----------



## sirvin12

I've been around, I'm a serious thread stalker I just don't post much

Shannon


----------



## kswm30b

I've been reading this thread for a while, but this is the first time I've posted (mostly because the board seems to crash on my iPad when I'm posting, but with the new app, hopefully I won't have that problem!)

I'm going to Disneyland for the first time EVER Dec 4-9. I'm SO excited, I've been wanting to go for years (I might have posted in this thread over a yr ago when I thought we were going last dec, but we changed to WDW.) We go to WDW a ton, but I finally get to see where it all started.  I was actually in CA for a bit in Jan, but wanted to wait until the construction was done, so the first trip could be even more special. 

I know I'm the only one, but I kind of hope there aren't too many Xmas decorations up in Cars Land. It looks so amazing from what I've seen in pics, I kind of want to see it natural, you know? Lol, like I said, I'm probably alone there!

I'm really into meeting characters, and I've been dying to meet the characters in their cute new outfits on BVS, but someone was saying to me that she thinks they'll switch over to Christmas outfits? I was wondering if anyone thinks they might stay in those costumes (and still do the new shows) on BVS in Dec? I really hope so! I know the Christmas parade is fantastic, but I'm already a little sad I'm missing Soundsational, I must meet BVS Mickey. 

I'm sure I'll be back to bug you with lots of questions over the next few months, lol (though there's SO much info in the thread, maybe I won't need to? ) but I just wanted to say hi!

*waves to Michele*


----------



## iamthehiccup

Hey everyone! My family and I plan on visiting Disneyland around the 23rd of December for my sister's birthday. Can you guys tell me what kind of weather to expect? We're from Northern California and it gets pretty chilly here, but it's not bad at all, we just wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

iamthehiccup said:


> Hey everyone! My family and I plan on visiting Disneyland around the 23rd of December for my sister's birthday. Can you guys tell me what kind of weather to expect? We're from Northern California and it gets pretty chilly here, but it's not bad at all, we just wanted to know what to expect.



well in dec. I usually start out with long sleeves, pants and coat and mittens..but i end up shedding most or all except the long sleeves and pants...but as soon as the sun drops...its mittens, hats, scarves, coat, the works


----------



## disneegrl4eva

I know theres no official word yet on what days the candlelight processional will be but Im fairly positive it will be Dec. 1-2 so does that mean that on Sat. and Sun that week the parade will be at 3 something in the afternoon again and not at 5:30pm..meaning just one parade for the day right????


----------



## iamthehiccup

disneegrl4eva said:


> well in dec. I usually start out with long sleeves, pants and coat and mittens..but i end up shedding most or all except the long sleeves and pants...but as soon as the sun drops...its mittens, hats, scarves, coat, the works



Looks like we're going to go with an arsenal of layers then.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

iamthehiccup said:


> Looks like we're going to go with an arsenal of layers then.



for sure...most people that say the weather is warm are definitely not from CA, AZ, or NV....


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, your pictures have really made me smile.  I am so looking forward to this trip.



Thank you, *Michele!*  The holiday DLR pics always make me smile too.  I think you and the family will have a great trip!




sirvin12 said:


> I've been around, I'm a serious thread stalker I just don't post much
> 
> Shannon



*Shannon -*

I know what you mean!  Actually, I tend to think that more people lurk than actually speak up.




kswm30b said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while, but this is the first time I've posted (mostly because the board seems to crash on my iPad when I'm posting, but with the new app, hopefully I won't have that problem!)
> 
> I'm going to Disneyland for the first time EVER Dec 4-9. I'm SO excited, I've been wanting to go for years (I might have posted in this thread over a yr ago when I thought we were going last dec, but we changed to WDW.) We go to WDW a ton, but I finally get to see where it all started.  I was actually in CA for a bit in Jan, but wanted to wait until the construction was done, so the first trip could be even more special.
> 
> I know I'm the only one, but I kind of hope there aren't too many Xmas decorations up in Cars Land. It looks so amazing from what I've seen in pics, I kind of want to see it natural, you know? Lol, like I said, I'm probably alone there!
> 
> I'm really into meeting characters, and I've been dying to meet the characters in their cute new outfits on BVS, but someone was saying to me that she thinks they'll switch over to Christmas outfits? I was wondering if anyone thinks they might stay in those costumes (and still do the new shows) on BVS in Dec? I really hope so! I know the Christmas parade is fantastic, but I'm already a little sad I'm missing Soundsational, I must meet BVS Mickey.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back to bug you with lots of questions over the next few months, lol (though there's SO much info in the thread, maybe I won't need to? ) but I just wanted to say hi!
> 
> *waves to Michele*



*kswm30b -*

Hello & welcome!  Feel free to just hang out with us and wait for info as it comes in!

Well, you are in for a treat when you make your first visit to DLR in December.  I was there last year from 12/4 - 12/8, and it was a really good time to go - not extremely, oppressively crowded and yet everything was in full holiday swing (including the hotels)!

Surprisingly, I don't think you'd be alone in hoping that Cars Land is not decorated this year.  I would bet that there are a lot of people who would prefer to see Cars Land in its original state first, before seeing it with Christmas lights and ornaments.  

Actually, I was shocked when I read the rumor (and it is only a rumor so far) that Disney wanted to put decorations in Cars Land this year.  When Toon Town opened in 1993, it took a while for that land to really get a full holiday treatment.  It was not right away.  I would have bet money on Disney waiting for another year or two before decorating Cars Land - just to give everyone a chance to see it as it was intended.  And they very well may not decorate it this year.  It was only a rumor, after all.  Maybe they will wait until 2013 and beyond.

I wouldn't mind either way - I think DCA is sorely in need of more holiday touches, and I can see the potential in Buena Vista Street and Cars Land to be really fun places at Christmas time.  But I still can't help but think that Disney will wait to decorate the new lands.

I'm not sure what kind of outfits the BVS characters would wear during the season.  They may wear a sort of vintage holiday attire, or they may keep the same outfits and the entertainment may be the same.  It's so new, so it's hard to tell what Disney will do this early on.  DCA really, really needs more Christmas in it - it pales in comparison to Disneyland at both Halloween Time and the holidays.  So if they do anything in CL or BVS for the season at all, it will be great.





iamthehiccup said:


> Hey everyone! My family and I plan on visiting Disneyland around the 23rd of December for my sister's birthday. Can you guys tell me what kind of weather to expect? We're from Northern California and it gets pretty chilly here, but it's not bad at all, we just wanted to know what to expect.



*iamthehiccup -*

Welcome!

Well, if you saw the PhotoPass pictures I posted on the previous page, in some of them you'll notice I am bundled up in a coat and sweaters and scarves and the whole nine yards.  In another one, I think I am wearing a short-sleeved t-shirt at night!  So that gives you an idea of what to expect.

This is supposed to be an El Nino year - if history repeats, that could mean heavy, messy rain on many days during December.  If it is not pouring, then it could range from 50-degree days and 30 degree nights, to 80-degree days and 60-degree nights!  I've even been to DLR when it was 90 degrees in December!  

There have literally been days when it was too hot to be December (and I am not a heat fan), and other days when I could not get warm enough and my teeth were literally chattering after dark.  

So, yes, layering is a good thing...because you just never know!




disneegrl4eva said:


> well in dec. I usually start out with long sleeves, pants and coat and mittens..but i end up shedding most or all except the long sleeves and pants...but as soon as the sun drops...its mittens, hats, scarves, coat, the works



*Lynn -*

I agree.  The nights can get downright cold in December (for California) at times.  To me, in the 30-degree range is cold (although I love it when it's crisp and brisk like that!)!




disneegrl4eva said:


> I know theres no official word yet on what days the candlelight processional will be but Im fairly positive it will be Dec. 1-2 so does that mean that on Sat. and Sun that week the parade will be at 3 something in the afternoon again and not at 5:30pm..meaning just one parade for the day right????



*Lynn -*

According to this calendar from last year it looks as though there was another parade at 1:30 or so, and then the one at 3 p.m.  I was there on the second CP day last year, but we must not have been anywhere near Main Street or the parade route at those times because I don't think I remember the parade going on.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2011


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Sherry E said:


> *Lynn -*
> 
> According to this calendar from last year it looks as though there was another parade at 1:30 or so, and then the one at 3 p.m.  I was there on the second CP day last year, but we must not have been anywhere near Main Street or the parade route at those times because I don't think I remember the parade going on.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2011



ok i forgot about the 1:30 one...it just stinks because i totally like it at night better than during the day and they wont show it at night on that sat. or sun...


----------



## kaoden39

Well, it looks like it isn't going to be the whole family.  Our oldest has decided that she doesn't want to go with us.  Total teenage/adult drama.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

kaoden39 said:


> Well, it looks like it isn't going to be the whole family.  Our oldest has decided that she doesn't want to go with us.  Total teenage/adult drama.



boy have i heard that one before...but honestly, if she doesnt want to go then that may be a good thing because she will probably just be brooding the whole time and that makes it rough on everyone else...puts me in a bad mood for sure!


----------



## kaoden39

disneegrl4eva said:


> boy have i heard that one before...but honestly, if she doesnt want to go then that may be a good thing because she will probably just be brooding the whole time and that makes it rough on everyone else...puts me in a bad mood for sure!





Oh she is just setting my teeth on edge today.  Believe it or not she is mad because I changed our summer vacation plans.  I decided that instead of me taking a solo Disneyland trip while their dad rides in the AIDs ride that the kids could come with me.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

kaoden39 said:


> Oh she is just setting my teeth on edge today.  Believe it or not she is mad because I changed our summer vacation plans.  I decided that instead of me taking a solo Disneyland trip while their dad rides in the AIDs ride that the kids could come with me.



been there done that!..it will get better..i promise...eventually


----------



## kaoden39

disneegrl4eva said:


> been there done that!..it will get better..i promise...eventually




I have two more to go through this with!!   A girl that will be 18 on Thursday and a son who will be 16 in a little over three weeks.  I am so ready for eventually.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

kaoden39 said:


> I have two more to go through this with!!   A girl that will be 18 on Thursday and a son who will be 16 in a little over three weeks.  I am so ready for eventually.


----------



## kaoden39

disneegrl4eva said:


>




 Thank you.


Quick question way off topic but would I be a mean mom if I started making the oldest ride a bus to school instead of driving her?


----------



## Disneydreamsdancer

Hi everyone! Me and my mom are looking at a trip to California December 29th till January 9th, we will probably be hitting Disneyland somewhere between January 2nd and 9th, we've never been that early in January before, will the crowds be crazy? Also do the typically quieter weekdays still apply during holiday season? I'm really looking forward to seeing BVS especially if it gets a holiday makeover!  many thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

Disneydreamsdancer said:


> Hi everyone! Me and my mom are looking at a trip to California December 29th till January 9th, we will probably be hitting Disneyland somewhere between January 2nd and 9th, we've never been that early in January before, will the crowds be crazy? Also do the typically quieter weekdays still apply during holiday season? I'm really looking forward to seeing BVS especially if it gets a holiday makeover!  many thanks in advance!



Hi there, *Disneydreamsdancer!*  Welcome!

I am guessing that the holiday season at DLR will officially extend through Sunday, January 6, 2013 and then end before 1/7/13.

So for your specific dates, because New Year's Day is going to be on such an odd day of the week that makes it difficult to predict, what I would expect (and could be totally wrong about) is that there will be some holdover people hanging around through Wednesday, January 2nd (to recover from New Year's and pack to go home) and then leaving before Thursday, January 3rd.

In my mind, I would expect a significant drop-off in crowds by late in the day on January 2nd.  Then again, a lot of people may also take that whole week off - because if they plan to celebrate New Year's Day at DLR, by the time they pack up, fly or drive back to wherever and get settled in, the work week would almost be over.

So, although I will expect a drop-off in crowds by January 2nd, I also would not be shocked if it stays relatively busy until Saturday, January 5th, and then people should start going home on Sunday, January 6th.

I think that after January 6th, those last few days before January 9th should be considerably less crowded because the holiday stuff will be taken down (with the exception of IASWH, which may stay in effect until mid - to - late January).

If there is any kind of rain, that will keep people away as well.


----------



## DisneyMommy403

This may have been asked before, but on the WDW site, they state their Holiday dates as Nov 9-Jan 2013. However, Disneyland's dates are all rumor mill and guessing at this point... do WDW and Disneyland typically start the same date? Or are they normally a few days apart?

I'm mainly focused on the dates because my family and I will be at DL/DCA for 4 days (Nov 8-11) and I don't necessarily mind being in the middle of the transformation/park overlay... I just want to make sure my girls get to ride IASW during our visit. If not, they'll be so bummed! They watch it on youtube and can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMommy403 said:


> This may have been asked before, but on the WDW site, they state their Holiday dates as Nov 9-Jan 2013. However, Disneyland's dates are all rumor mill and guessing at this point... do WDW and Disneyland typically start the same date? Or are they normally a few days apart?
> 
> I'm mainly focused on the dates because my family and I will be at DL/DCA for 4 days (Nov 8-11) and I don't necessarily mind being in the middle of the transformation/park overlay... I just want to make sure my girls get to ride IASW during our visit. If not, they'll be so bummed! They watch it on youtube and can't wait to see it in person!



*DisneyMommy403 -*

Hello!

From all that I've heard in the past, Disneyland's holiday dates and WDW's holiday dates do not mirror each other exactly.  WDW is a much larger Resort, so it makes sense if they get a bit of a jump on DLR.

I've never been to WDW, but I've been told that they sort of roll out their holiday stuff in stages, where certain things start at the beginning of November, then other things start later in November, and then other things in December.  I don't know how true that is or is not, but that's what I've heard. Whereas, with Disneyland Resort, it's really just the hotels' decorations and Santas that kick in a bit later - like right around Thanksgiving - but the rest of the seasonal stuff in the parks kicks off on the official start date.

DLR's holiday season used to always begin on a Friday in November - at one point it was the Friday immediately before Thanksgiving (I think that was in 2008).  Then, they moved it to one week earlier than that.

All of a sudden, last year, DLR started their season (officially) on a Monday.  That's why I think this year's start date will again be a Monday (11/12), with IASW Holiday probably "soft opening" a day or two before that.

So, yes, it is guessing and rumors for DLR, but it's educated guessing based on the previous patterns and what they did last year - in other words, it's not random guessing.  We can be pretty certain that IASW Holiday will start running before 11/12 - even if just by one day - but I don't _think_ the season will officially kick off until 11/12.  Quite possibly, the Christmas Fantasy Parade may begin a day or two early as well.  

In any case, I think you should be able to catch at least one ride on IASW Holiday, but it will be cutting it very close to when you leave!


----------



## DisneyMommy403

Sherry E said:


> *DisneyMommy403 -*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> From all that I've heard in the past, Disneyland's holiday dates and WDW's holiday dates do not mirror each other exactly.  WDW is a much larger Resort, so it makes sense if they get a bit of a jump on DLR.
> 
> I've never been to WDW, but I've been told that they sort of roll out their holiday stuff in stages, where certain things start at the beginning of November, then other things start later in November, and then other things in December.  I don't know how true that is or is not, but that's what I've heard. Whereas, with Disneyland Resort, it's really just the hotels' decorations and Santas that kick in a bit later - like right around Thanksgiving - but the rest of the seasonal stuff in the parks kicks off on the official start date.
> 
> DLR's holiday season used to always begin on a Friday in November - at one point it was the Friday immediately before Thanksgiving (I think that was in 2008).  Then, they moved it to one week earlier than that.
> 
> All of a sudden, last year, DLR started their season (officially) on a Monday.  That's why I think this year's start date will again be a Monday (11/12), with IASW Holiday probably "soft opening" a day or two before that.
> 
> So, yes, it is guessing and rumors for DLR, but it's educated guessing based on the previous patterns and what they did last year - in other words, it's not random guessing.  We can be pretty certain that IASW Holiday will start running before 11/12 - even if just by one day - but I don't _think_ the season will officially kick off until 11/12.  Quite possibly, the Christmas Fantasy Parade may begin a day or two early as well.
> 
> In any case, I think you should be able to catch at least one ride on IASW Holiday, but it will be cutting it very close to when you leave!








Thanks Sherry! Makes sense. I'm hoping you're correct and my kids can ride it before we leave! It's bad enough I have to explain to them that they are now no longer able to ride the Matterhorn (the height requirement changed from 35" to 42"). The Matterhorn was my first "big kid" ride when I was 5, and they wanted the same... I highly doubt they can sprout 2 more inches before November! So please, please be right so IASW is my saving grace!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Sherry E said:


> Hi there, *Disneydreamsdancer!*  Welcome!
> 
> I am guessing that the holiday season at DLR will officially extend through Sunday, January 6, 2013 and then end before 1/7/13.
> 
> So for your specific dates, because New Year's Day is going to be on such an odd day of the week that makes it difficult to predict, what I would expect (and could be totally wrong about) is that there will be some holdover people hanging around through Wednesday, January 2nd (to recover from New Year's and pack to go home) and then leaving before Thursday, January 3rd.
> 
> In my mind, I would expect a significant drop-off in crowds by late in the day on January 2nd.  Then again, a lot of people may also take that whole week off - because if they plan to celebrate New Year's Day at DLR, by the time they pack up, fly or drive back to wherever and get settled in, the work week would almost be over.
> 
> So, although I will expect a drop-off in crowds by January 2nd, I also would not be shocked if it stays relatively busy until Saturday, January 5th, and then people should start going home on Sunday, January 6th.
> 
> I think that after January 6th, those last few days before January 9th should be considerably less crowded because the holiday stuff will be taken down (with the exception of IASWH, which may stay in effect until mid - to - late January).
> 
> If there is any kind of rain, that will keep people away as well.



I hope the crowds get lighter after January 1st!   We are planning a trip from January 2nd through the 6th.   I hope to be able to see some of the Christmas theming that week, especially IASWH and the HM.   I agree with a PP about Cars Land not being decorated for Christmas (hopefully).    

The Villas at Grand California are charging premier DVC points through January 5th (the highest points of the year), but it appears that the hotel prices are more "value" season priced from what I can gather off the Disneyland website ($300 per night for the DLH and $240 for the PPH).  Unfortunately, I can't currently book the rooms right now as my arrival date has to be in 2012.     Do you know when they might open up those dates for booking?

What kind of rain do you see that time of year?  Being from Colorado, mild temperatures don't bother us, but I am crossing our fingers for dry weather.


----------



## Disneydreamsdancer

Sherry E said:


> Hi there, *Disneydreamsdancer!*  Welcome!
> 
> I am guessing that the holiday season at DLR will officially extend through Sunday, January 6, 2013 and then end before 1/7/13.
> 
> So for your specific dates, because New Year's Day is going to be on such an odd day of the week that makes it difficult to predict, what I would expect (and could be totally wrong about) is that there will be some holdover people hanging around through Wednesday, January 2nd (to recover from New Year's and pack to go home) and then leaving before Thursday, January 3rd.
> 
> In my mind, I would expect a significant drop-off in crowds by late in the day on January 2nd.  Then again, a lot of people may also take that whole week off - because if they plan to celebrate New Year's Day at DLR, by the time they pack up, fly or drive back to wherever and get settled in, the work week would almost be over.
> 
> So, although I will expect a drop-off in crowds by January 2nd, I also would not be shocked if it stays relatively busy until Saturday, January 5th, and then people should start going home on Sunday, January 6th.
> 
> I think that after January 6th, those last few days before January 9th should be considerably less crowded because the holiday stuff will be taken down (with the exception of IASWH, which may stay in effect until mid - to - late January).
> 
> If there is any kind of rain, that will keep people away as well.



That's encouraging Sherry, thank you! Your knowledge is invaluable  I think we'll try to stay away from the parks till the last days of our trip maybe January 6 through 9, that way we can see the holiday decorations on the 6th and hopefully have nice quiet crowds  thank you!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMommy403 said:


> Thanks Sherry! Makes sense. I'm hoping you're correct and my kids can ride it before we leave! It's bad enough I have to explain to them that they are now no longer able to ride the Matterhorn (the height requirement changed from 35" to 42"). The Matterhorn was my first "big kid" ride when I was 5, and they wanted the same... I highly doubt they can sprout 2 more inches before November! So please, please be right so IASW is my saving grace!



*DisneyMommy403 -*

You're very welcome!

Unless some crazy fluke happens this holiday season and DLR decides to break the tradition they have set forth the last several years, I don't see any reason why IASW Holiday would not have a soft opening a day or two before the official start date.  So you should be able to squeeze it in before leaving.  I don't know if it would open on 11/10 or 11/11 (maybe even 11/9), but you should be able to get on it at least once.

The Matterhorn height requirement change is quite a significant jump!  Yikes!  It's not like one or two inches.





KSDisneyDad said:


> I hope the crowds get lighter after January 1st!   We are planning a trip from January 2nd through the 6th.   I hope to be able to see some of the Christmas theming that week, especially IASWH and the HM.   I agree with a PP about Cars Land not being decorated for Christmas (hopefully).
> 
> The Villas at Grand California are charging premier DVC points through January 5th (the highest points of the year), but it appears that the hotel prices are more "value" season priced from what I can gather off the Disneyland website ($300 per night for the DLH and $240 for the PPH).  Unfortunately, I can't currently book the rooms right now as my arrival date has to be in 2012.     Do you know when they might open up those dates for booking?
> 
> What kind of rain do you see that time of year?  Being from Colorado, mild temperatures don't bother us, but I am crossing our fingers for dry weather.



Hello, *KSDisneyDad!* 

Welcome!

I definitely think the crowds will get a bit lighter after January 1st or 2nd, but I suspect they won't be at their lightest until after the season ends on January 6th (assuming January 6th is the definite ending date).  New Year's Day falling on a Tuesday this time around could mean that some people stay at DLR to celebrate that whole day and then leave the following day.  Or, it could mean that some people take the approach of, "Well, by the time I get back home after New Year's, the work week will almost be over, so...we might as well stay the entire week and leave on Sunday!"

I think you will see most of the decorations in and around the lands.  Haunted Mansion Holiday should shut down after January 6th, but IASW Holiday should stay open until mid-to-late January, if it follows tradition.  What you will miss are things like Dickens carolers and probably the 3 hotels' Santas.  The Santa at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland should still be there (in his street clothes!) past Christmas, and the one in California Adventure may or may not be there.

I think you will, unfortunately, miss out on the lovely decorations at the 3 DLR hotels.  The GCH and PPH trees are stunning, and the DLH usually has a main tree in each tower and other fun decorations (like the whimsical tree at Goofy's Kitchen, for example), but I think those will come down by the time your trip begins.

I think there will be many people who would be surprised and maybe disappointed to see Cars Land with full-fledged, themed decorations so soon.  I, personally, won't mind if it is decorated - I am a sucker for themed decorations in the lands and I am a sucker for the holiday season and all decorations associated with it - *but* I would be shocked if Disney goes all out with Cars Land holiday decorations in its first year, since there are so many people who have not yet gotten to see Cars Land in its original state.

Buena Vista Street is to DCA what Main Street is to DL, so there would have to be some decorations there.  I think it's inevitable.  Plus, I am pretty sure that the freshly-made candy canes are going to be made at Trolley Treats on BVS this year (in November and December, not in January), so there has to be some sign of the season in that land!

I'm actually now wondering if the main, large Christmas tree in California Adventure will remain where it has been since 2009 - in the Paradise Pier area of DCA - or if it will find a new home near Buena Vista Street.  

The problem with DCA and the holiday season is that not only are the decorations lacking in comparison to Disneyland's decorations, but since the Golden Gate Bridge and the CALIFORNIA letters were removed, there is nothing that really makes a 'holiday statement' at/near the entrance to that specific park.  There are some red decorations above the DCA turnstiles, but they are rather underwhelming.  They need something near the entrance to the park that says it is the holiday season and catches our attention.  This is why I think it's entirely possible the Christmas tree could get a new home this year and end up on Buena Vista Street!

I've heard about the issue with the hotels and booking for the following year.  Is this just online, or does it happen on the phone as well?  I am thinking it might be an online issue.  If you haven't tried to book over the phone, try that approach and see if it works.

As for weather - rain or no rain in January - in SoCal it typically doesn't rain like it rains in other states, of course, *but* supposedly this will be an "El Nino year" for us - which can sometimes cause some extreme rain.  Anyone who has lived in SoCal for a long time has probably lived through some El Nino winters.  I can remember certain El Nino years in which the rain was seemingly never-ending!  

The El Nino rain is different from other SoCal/non-El Nino rain.  El Nino rain tends to be heavy, pounding, long-lasting and constant - like lasting for days and weeks on end.  It's the kind of rain that causes the storm drains to back up (because we are not prepared for that kind of rain most of the time) and roofs to cave in, as well as mudslides and other stuff (for example, late 2004's/early 2005's winter was full of El Nino rain and that wreaked havoc on the ceiling at my former job).

I don't know for sure that this is the rain we will get this coming winter - we may dodge the bullet and just get some mild, non-threatening SoCal rain - but it _could_ happen, so be aware!




Disneydreamsdancer said:


> That's encouraging Sherry, thank you! Your knowledge is invaluable  I think we'll try to stay away from the parks till the last days of our trip maybe January 6 through 9, that way we can see the holiday decorations on the 6th and hopefully have nice quiet crowds  thank you!!



*Disneydreamsdancer -*

You're welcome!  And thank you for the kind words.

IASW Holiday will probably stay open beyond January 6th - for some reason, that seems to be up and running until mid/late January (closer to MLK Day).  So you will probably have several chances to ride that. But you should be able to get in a ride on Haunted Mansion Holiday on January 6th, before it closes down.

I'm not sure how long the Storybook Land boats (with the teeny tiny decorations) will stay open, but that's worth seeing if you can catch it.  I think that the Reindeer Round-Up should still be open on 1/6/13.  The themed decorations in Toon Town, A Bug's Land and New Orleans Square should still be up on 1/6/13.  In fact, some of the NOS decorations (like the masks) will stay up as long as February/early March, if Disneyland does their Mardi Gras weekend thing again.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Disneydreamsdancer -*
> 
> You're welcome!  And thank you for the kind words.
> 
> IASW Holiday will probably stay open beyond January 6th - for some reason, that seems to be up and running until mid/late January (closer to MLK Day).  So you will probably have several chances to ride that. But you should be able to get in a ride on Haunted Mansion Holiday on January 6th, before it closes down.
> 
> I'm not sure how long the Storybook Land boats (with the teeny tiny decorations) will stay open, but that's worth seeing if you can catch it.  I think that the Reindeer Round-Up should still be open on 1/6/13.  The themed decorations in Toon Town, A Bug's Land and New Orleans Square should still be up on 1/6/13.  In fact, some of the NOS decorations (like the masks) will stay up as long as February/early March, if Disneyland does their Mardi Gras weekend thing again.



We found last year at this time that the parks stayed decorated while the hotels started taking them down.  One day the tree was up at GCH the next there was an attractive table where the tree stood.


----------



## letitsnow

KSDisneyDad said:


> I hope the crowds get lighter after January 1st!   We are planning a trip from January 2nd through the 6th.   I hope to be able to see some of the Christmas theming that week, especially IASWH and the HM.   I agree with a PP about Cars Land not being decorated for Christmas (hopefully).
> 
> It was really busy when we went during that time. There were alot of people visiting because of the Rose Bowl and trying to catch the Christmas Decorations. It was almost like a summer day.
> 
> I didn't mind the crowds...we were in Disneyland!


----------



## DisneytheKid

I hope it dies down a bit after the first as well... We're there from the 30th to the 1st... No lack of crowds on those days



KSDisneyDad said:


> I hope the crowds get lighter after January 1st!   We are planning a trip from January 2nd through the 6th.   I hope to be able to see some of the Christmas theming that week, especially IASWH and the HM.   I agree with a PP about Cars Land not being decorated for Christmas (hopefully).
> 
> The Villas at Grand California are charging premier DVC points through January 5th (the highest points of the year), but it appears that the hotel prices are more "value" season priced from what I can gather off the Disneyland website ($300 per night for the DLH and $240 for the PPH).  Unfortunately, I can't currently book the rooms right now as my arrival date has to be in 2012.     Do you know when they might open up those dates for booking?
> 
> What kind of rain do you see that time of year?  Being from Colorado, mild temperatures don't bother us, but I am crossing our fingers for dry weather.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention -
> 
> As to the lack of photos "of the holiday tour" on this site, I'm not sure what that exactly means.
> 
> What's actually on the tour includes IASWH, HMH and the parade.  There are tons and tons of photos of those 3 events/attractions, in this thread and all over the Internet.
> 
> So if it's a matter of not seeing enough pictures of the souvenir cup, the collectible pin, the gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, or the tour guide(s), there probably have not been as many of those.
> 
> Now, as for reviews of the tour - complete with pictures documenting it from beginning to end - we have had quite a few DIS'ers post their reviews in their actual trip reports.  What would be great is if a couple of people could post their full tour reviews with the step-by-step pictures actually IN this thread as well.  I don't mind referring people to other DIS'ers' TR's or even to other websites at times, but it would be nice to have one or two complete reviews w/ the photos in this specific thread as well.  *Canadadisney*, if you can do that it would be awesome!  We'd all love and appreciate it!



Hi Sherry

Ask and you will receive.  A review of the Holiday Tour.  We had booked for the 3pm holiday tour so we would see the evening parade on December 22 last year.  I had booked our tickets at 30 days out for the six of us, Grandma and Grandpa, DH and I and our two daughters aged 12 and almost 10.  We love a Disney parade and one of the main reasons to book the tour was to have a lovely seat waiting for us. 

I collected our tickets for City Hall during the morning, and met at around 2.30 at the gazebo in the Tour Garden to the left of City Hall.  People began assembling.  This was around the time of the first parade of the day. 

Three separate groups departed on the day with around 15 people in each group.  We were the last of the three groups to head off.  Each of us received a special tour tag that identified us as part of the group.  We all also received earphones to hear instructions from our tour guide along the way.  Our tour guide had a magical candle that would be powered by our Christmas spirit.  We had to yell out Happy Holidays to make it work.  DH hates anything were group participation is involved and the tour was just within his limits.  











Whilst walking music also played in our ears.  As we walked down Main Street special Christmas traditions were pointed out at Walt's Apartment, Hannukah in one of the stores on Main Street.  As we walked passed the candy store we all received a sample of fudge.  The air vents that send out the smells to Main Street were also pointed out.  We wandered through Fantasyland, past Reindeer Roundup, through Frontierland to New Orleans Square.  In each land we spoke about Christmas traditions in Europe, in the new Frontier and in New Orleans.  We learnt lots of different ways to say Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays.  

We then went to the front of the line at Haunted Mansion all decorated for the holidays.  This was my only time for the whole trip.  My youngest DD is not a fan, however because it was part of the tour she went along which was great.  Was happy to ride again.  

We then boarded our private reserved carriage for our train ride from New Orleans Square to Toon Town where we were encouraged to join in a Carols sing a long which got the whole train bopping along.  Very nice. 

On disembarking we made our way to Its a Small World were again we went straight to the beginning for our magical tour through Christmas around the world.  I do really love this ride at Christmas.  

From here we headed back to Toontown to collect our Hot Chocolate in Souvenir Cup and a Christmas decorated Mickey Gingerbread Man.  We took these with us back to the promenade outside Its a Small World where the three row of chairs were waiting. 











Each group had a set of seats around 8 across.  Grandpa was not having his girls miss the front row (as they were the smallest) and walked briskly at the front to reserve our front row seats.  He was not nasty or mean, just determined.  There were no bad seats but he is a Grandpa after all who adores his only two grandbabies.  He would have taken the back row for them to sit in front.  

We sat and shortly afterwards the parade began.  Just as good a view of waiting in the gutter.  The dancers and characters all came over to dance and high five us (including Woody!).  It was truly enchanting.  

The tour concluded here and we handed back our headsets and received our special Holiday Tour Pin.  We then continued to enjoy our evening at the park.






Would I do it again? Probably not for DH and the kids as we can brave the gutters but for my parents it was a great way to spend time and save their weary bones waiting for the parade.  Also knowing that we had it planned we did not have to worry about when to put the tour into our plans.  We could also make the most of the slightly shorter queues whilst the parade was going on. 

Am I glad we did it? Sure am, it is a must do just once and it was a really special memory  of the trip.

We didn't take the camera along with us on the tour as we just wanted to be in the moment and enjoy which became quite a theme on the trip.  Do have lots of photos but did not travel with camera every day. 

DH just wanted to enjoy the parade go by.


----------



## kswm30b

Sherry E said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be an El Nino year - if history repeats, that could mean heavy, messy rain on many days during December.  If it is not pouring, then it could range from 50-degree days and 30 degree nights, to 80-degree days and 60-degree nights!  I've even been to DLR when it was 90 degrees in December!
> 
> There have literally been days when it was too hot to be December (and I am not a heat fan), and other days when I could not get warm enough and my teeth were literally chattering after dark.



NO, no no no,  do not like that rain bit at all! I have friends who say they love when it rains at Disneyland because then it's no crowds, but this is my first, and maybe only, time, and I'm a big picture person. I can't take pics in the rain. So I'll hope you're wrong  

I've been at WDW when it's freezing & colder than it is here in NJ, so I'm guessing it will be cold, lol. I hate the heat, but from experience, I enjoy Disney more when it's hot (and the CA heat can't be as bad as the worst FL heat) than freezing.

btw, my name is Heather, so you don't have to keep trying to type my username, lol (i wasn't going to post much when I signed up, but now I wish it was different so it was easier for people to remember/spell, lol.)


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *KSDisneyDad!*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I definitely think the crowds will get a bit lighter after January 1st or 2nd, but I suspect they won't be at their lightest until after the season ends on January 6th (assuming January 6th is the definite ending date).  New Year's Day falling on a Tuesday this time around could mean that some people stay at DLR to celebrate that whole day and then leave the following day.  Or, it could mean that some people take the approach of, "Well, by the time I get back home after New Year's, the work week will almost be over, so...we might as well stay the entire week and leave on Sunday!"
> 
> I think you will see most of the decorations in and around the lands.  Haunted Mansion Holiday should shut down after January 6th, but IASW Holiday should stay open until mid-to-late January, if it follows tradition.  What you will miss are things like Dickens carolers and probably the 3 hotels' Santas.  The Santa at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland should still be there (in his street clothes!) past Christmas, and the one in California Adventure may or may not be there.
> 
> I think you will, unfortunately, miss out on the lovely decorations at the 3 DLR hotels.  The GCH and PPH trees are stunning, and the DLH usually has a main tree in each tower and other fun decorations (like the whimsical tree at Goofy's Kitchen, for example), but I think those will come down by the time your trip begins.
> 
> I think there will be many people who would be surprised and maybe disappointed to see Cars Land with full-fledged, themed decorations so soon.  I, personally, won't mind if it is decorated - I am a sucker for themed decorations in the lands and I am a sucker for the holiday season and all decorations associated with it - *but* I would be shocked if Disney goes all out with Cars Land holiday decorations in its first year, since there are so many people who have not yet gotten to see Cars Land in its original state.
> 
> Buena Vista Street is to DCA what Main Street is to DL, so there would have to be some decorations there.  I think it's inevitable.  Plus, I am pretty sure that the freshly-made candy canes are going to be made at Trolley Treats on BVS this year (in November and December, not in January), so there has to be some sign of the season in that land!
> 
> I'm actually now wondering if the main, large Christmas tree in California Adventure will remain where it has been since 2009 - in the Paradise Pier area of DCA - or if it will find a new home near Buena Vista Street.
> 
> The problem with DCA and the holiday season is that not only are the decorations lacking in comparison to Disneyland's decorations, but since the Golden Gate Bridge and the CALIFORNIA letters were removed, there is nothing that really makes a 'holiday statement' at/near the entrance to that specific park.  There are some red decorations above the DCA turnstiles, but they are rather underwhelming.  They need something near the entrance to the park that says it is the holiday season and catches our attention.  This is why I think it's entirely possible the Christmas tree could get a new home this year and end up on Buena Vista Street!
> 
> I've heard about the issue with the hotels and booking for the following year.  Is this just online, or does it happen on the phone as well?  I am thinking it might be an online issue.  If you haven't tried to book over the phone, try that approach and see if it works.
> 
> As for weather - rain or no rain in January - in SoCal it typically doesn't rain like it rains in other states, of course, *but* supposedly this will be an "El Nino year" for us - which can sometimes cause some extreme rain.  Anyone who has lived in SoCal for a long time has probably lived through some El Nino winters.  I can remember certain El Nino years in which the rain was seemingly never-ending!
> 
> The El Nino rain is different from other SoCal/non-El Nino rain.  El Nino rain tends to be heavy, pounding, long-lasting and constant - like lasting for days and weeks on end.  It's the kind of rain that causes the storm drains to back up (because we are not prepared for that kind of rain most of the time) and roofs to cave in, as well as mudslides and other stuff (for example, late 2004's/early 2005's winter was full of El Nino rain and that wreaked havoc on the ceiling at my former job).
> 
> I don't know for sure that this is the rain we will get this coming winter - we may dodge the bullet and just get some mild, non-threatening SoCal rain - but it _could_ happen, so be aware!



Thanks for the thorough response!  We figured it might be a little more crowded, but we were just hoping for it not to be crazy crowded right after the new year.  We are the type that is up early and uses FPs to minimize waits.   

I don't mind the trees being down in the hotels.  It's simply not worth the cost to come between Christmas and New Year itself.  I also don't mind if DCA had their decorations down even though they probably will still have them up.  I was just hoping to catch the tail-end of the decorations for DL itself, especially the Castle and the themed rides.   

Your response about the rain does scare me a bit.  That doesn't sound fun at all.   I can handle a little rain, but constant heavy rain is no fun.   Unfortunately, with our kids school and sports schedules, this is the time that works best for us.  I guess we could always look into next March during Spring Break.  Is Spring Break in DLR as bad as WDW with respect to the crowds?


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Ask and you will receive.  A review of the Holiday Tour.  We had booked for the 3pm holiday tour so we would see the evening parade on December 22 last year.  I had booked our tickets at 30 days out for the six of us, Grandma and Grandpa, DH and I and our two daughters aged 12 and almost 10.  We love a Disney parade and one of the main reasons to book the tour was to have a lovely seat waiting for us.
> 
> I collected our tickets for City Hall during the morning, and met at around 2.30 at the gazebo in the Tour Garden to the left of City Hall.  People began assembling.  This was around the time of the first parade of the day.
> 
> Three separate groups departed on the day with around 15 people in each group.  We were the last of the three groups to head off.  Each of us received a special tour tag that identified us as part of the group.  We all also received earphones to hear instructions from our tour guide along the way.  Our tour guide had a magical candle that would be powered by our Christmas spirit.  We had to yell out Happy Holidays to make it work.  DH hates anything were group participation is involved and the tour was just within his limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst walking music also played in our ears.  As we walked down Main Street special Christmas traditions were pointed out at Walt's Apartment, Hannukah in one of the stores on Main Street.  As we walked passed the candy store we all received a sample of fudge.  The air vents that send out the smells to Main Street were also pointed out.  We wandered through Fantasyland, past Reindeer Roundup, through Frontierland to New Orleans Square.  In each land we spoke about Christmas traditions in Europe, in the new Frontier and in New Orleans.  We learnt lots of different ways to say Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays.
> 
> We then went to the front of the line at Haunted Mansion all decorated for the holidays.  This was my only time for the whole trip.  My youngest DD is not a fan, however because it was part of the tour she went along which was great.  Was happy to ride again.
> 
> We then boarded our private reserved carriage for our train ride from New Orleans Square to Toon Town where we were encouraged to join in a Carols sing a long which got the whole train bopping along.  Very nice.
> 
> On disembarking we made our way to Its a Small World were again we went straight to the beginning for our magical tour through Christmas around the world.  I do really love this ride at Christmas.
> 
> From here we headed back to Toontown to collect our Hot Chocolate in Souvenir Cup and a Christmas decorated Mickey Gingerbread Man.  We took these with us back to the promenade outside Its a Small World where the three row of chairs were waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each group had a set of seats around 8 across.  Grandpa was not having his girls miss the front row (as they were the smallest) and walked briskly at the front to reserve our front row seats.  He was not nasty or mean, just determined.  There were no bad seats but he is a Grandpa after all who adores his only two grandbabies.  He would have taken the back row for them to sit in front.
> 
> We sat and shortly afterwards the parade began.  Just as good a view of waiting in the gutter.  The dancers and characters all came over to dance and high five us (including Woody!).  It was truly enchanting.
> 
> The tour concluded here and we handed back our headsets and received our special Holiday Tour Pin.  We then continued to enjoy our evening at the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I do it again? Probably not for DH and the kids as we can brave the gutters but for my parents it was a great way to spend time and save their weary bones waiting for the parade.  Also knowing that we had it planned we did not have to worry about when to put the tour into our plans.  We could also make the most of the slightly shorter queues whilst the parade was going on.
> 
> Am I glad we did it? Sure am, it is a must do just once and it was a really special memory  of the trip.
> 
> We didn't take the camera along with us on the tour as we just wanted to be in the moment and enjoy which became quite a theme on the trip.  Do have lots of photos but did not travel with camera every day.
> 
> DH just wanted to enjoy the parade go by.



*Hi, Mia!* 

Welcome back!  I hadn't seen you post in this thread (or anywhere, really) for ages and ages.  I wondered where you disappeared to!

Thank you so much for copying your tour review here, since I guess that will help some folks who are looking for detailed tour info within the thread.  In fact, you reminded me that I must copy the links to the posts with Tksbaskets' great tour review and photos too.  I will have to add them to maybe Post #3 of this thread, along with yours, under the Holiday Tour category.

I also referred someone to your Holiday tour check-in/info thread from last year too, but I can't recall when I did!





kswm30b said:


> NO, no no no,  do not like that rain bit at all! I have friends who say they love when it rains at Disneyland because then it's no crowds, but this is my first, and maybe only, time, and I'm a big picture person. I can't take pics in the rain. So I'll hope you're wrong
> 
> I've been at WDW when it's freezing & colder than it is here in NJ, so I'm guessing it will be cold, lol. I hate the heat, but from experience, I enjoy Disney more when it's hot (and the CA heat can't be as bad as the worst FL heat) than freezing.
> 
> btw, my name is Heather, so you don't have to keep trying to type my username, lol (i wasn't going to post much when I signed up, but now I wish it was different so it was easier for people to remember/spell, lol.)



*Hi, Heather!*  (That should be an easy name for me to remember, as one of my best friends is named Heather!)

I know exactly, totally, 100% what you mean.  I am a picture-takin' fool (I spend a lot of days at DLR just taking photos and not riding any rides!), and that is a huge reason I don't want it to rain while I am at DLR.  Plus, it's just messy.  I love the holiday season so much, and there are soooo many wonderful things to take photos of.  If it rains, then my camera has to be put away and I don't like that.

I will agree that crowds disappear when there is rain or even the threat of rain.  Heck, last year one of my trip days was merely a windy day (no rain at all), and the winds kept the crowds away!  It was great!  But I don't like to make my way around DLR when it's raining.  I've done it.  I looked like a drowned rat.  I didn't like it.

Ideally, since I'm not a fan of heat either, I like to be at DLR in the Fall or simply when it is cold and dry.  I don't mind it if it drops down to 30 or 40 degrees (which is cold for SoCal)!  Yes, I will be cold and shivering, and will need a coat, but I like good, crisp, chilly air!  It feels much more holiday-esque that way!



KSDisneyDad said:


> Thanks for the thorough response!  We figured it might be a little more crowded, but we were just hoping for it not to be crazy crowded right after the new year.  We are the type that is up early and uses FPs to minimize waits.
> 
> I don't mind the trees being down in the hotels.  It's simply not worth the cost to come between Christmas and New Year itself.  I also don't mind if DCA had their decorations down even though they probably will still have them up.  I was just hoping to catch the tail-end of the decorations for DL itself, especially the Castle and the themed rides.
> 
> Your response about the rain does scare me a bit.  That doesn't sound fun at all.   I can handle a little rain, but constant heavy rain is no fun.   Unfortunately, with our kids school and sports schedules, this is the time that works best for us.  I guess we could always look into next March during Spring Break.  Is Spring Break in DLR as bad as WDW with respect to the crowds?



*KSDisneyDad -*

You're very welcome!

I wouldn't worry about the rain just yet.  It will be a while before we find out if we can expect true El Nino conditions.  There have been false alarms in the past, when the weather people said they thought it would be an El Nino year and then the weather pattern ended up changing before Winter.  So whatever rain ended up happening that year was just basic SoCal rain and nothing too terrible.  

I do remember one actual El Nino rain year when I kept tuning in to the weather forecast every day for weeks, and the rain just kept coming.  I kept looking for one day in the forecast when there would be a break or a little happy sun icon, meaning we could start to dry out (because our grounds become saturated quickly and that's when the streets start flooding and all kind of mayhem ensues), but it took forever to happen!  

El Nino weather conditions usually come about every 4 or 5 years, I think, so we are due - but again, there have been false alarms in the past.  So don't worry about it yet.  I'm sure your trip will be great - and hopefully dry!!


----------



## Pesky

Anyone know what kind of crowd levels the week before Christmas?  Next year Christmas is on a Wednesday so we would likely be looking to hit the parks Monday the 16th through Thursday the 19th, maybe Friday.  I figured Friday might be getting ugly as for some schools it might be a half-day anyway.  Thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## brerboys

We are planning trip the first week of december. Are we going to run into early closures because of cm parties?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> *Hi, Mia!*
> 
> Welcome back!  I hadn't seen you post in this thread (or anywhere, really) for ages and ages.  I wondered where you disappeared to!
> 
> Thank you so much for copying your tour review here, since I guess that will help some folks who are looking for detailed tour info within the thread.  In fact, you reminded me that I must copy the links to the posts with Tksbaskets' great tour review and photos too.  I will have to add them to maybe Post #3 of this thread, along with yours, under the Holiday Tour category.
> 
> I also referred someone to your Holiday tour check-in/info thread from last year too, but I can't recall when I did!



Hi Sherry

I have been absent from DISBOARDS.  Life has been a tad busy since we returned and I have just been too tired or had too many other things to do to be caught on DISBOARDS

I have just returned to my trip report which I last added to on January 12 which is really sad.  I have included the link as it is over on the Australia page.  We had such a wonderful Christmas and loved spending Christmas Day in the park.  We used fastpasses, took breaks and just went with the flow.  The Wednesday before Christmas we did 23 rides and Fantasmic.  Not bad with six of us.  

Christmas Day we did not focus on rides but just enjoying the day and the atmosphere.  It was a glorious sunny day and we just loved it.  Had a beautiful dinner at Storytellers at the Grand Californian.  I could spend every Christmas at Disneyland forever more, if not for the expensive airfares from Oz at the time of the year.  

Thanks again to everyone on this thread that shares.  From each and everyone of you I have found information, inspiration and fellow people who understand the extra magic at this time of year.  I will promise to pop in during the lead up to Christmas and share photos and tips, and help out with answers when I can.  

Mia
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43395141#post43395141


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Anyone know what kind of crowd levels the week before Christmas?  Next year Christmas is on a Wednesday so we would likely be looking to hit the parks Monday the 16th through Thursday the 19th, maybe Friday.  I figured Friday might be getting ugly as for some schools it might be a half-day anyway.  Thoughts?  TIA!



*Pesky - *

From what some reports have indicated, it's really only the first couple of weeks in December that have slightly lower crowds, and then once you get into the third week it starts gradually picking up.  Some people don't begin their Christmas holidays until the weekend before Christmas, and some seem to take their breaks earlier.

I agree that Friday, December 20, 2013 will probably be the worst day of the bunch.



brerboys said:


> We are planning trip the first week of december. Are we going to run into early closures because of cm parties?



*brerboys -*

Unfortunately, we never find out when the CM parties are until maybe October or November!  We have a while to go - we don't even really have the official 100% confirmation of the holiday season dates yet.

The CM parties should _probably_ be held on 12/10 & 12/11 this year.  They used to be on the Monday and Tuesday immediately following the Candlelight Processional, but in 2010 and 2011 the parties happened one week later than they used to be held.  We are assuming the Candlelight Processional will be held on 12/1 and 12/2 (no confirmation on that yet either), so therefore I think the CM parties would be on 12/10 and 12/11.

If, for some reason, you should be at the parks on the days when the CM parties take place, you'd find that Disneyland would close at 6 p.m. - after the Winter Castle lighting, IASW Holiday lighting, parade, fireworks and snow on Main Street - but California Adventure would stay open, as would the 3 Disney hotels and Downtown Disney, of course.


----------



## tksbaskets

Fun to see so much action on our thread.  It was 104 here today.  Dreaming of DL at Christmas is lovely


----------



## kaoden39

tksbaskets said:


> Fun to see so much action on our thread.  It was 104 here today.  Dreaming of DL at Christmas is lovely




Boy the east has been hit some heat.  Crazy.  We reached 93 today, it felt hotter to me.  But at least we are cooling off at night do to the fog bank over the bay area.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Pesky said:


> Anyone know what kind of crowd levels the week before Christmas?  Next year Christmas is on a Wednesday so we would likely be looking to hit the parks Monday the 16th through Thursday the 19th, maybe Friday.  I figured Friday might be getting ugly as for some schools it might be a half-day anyway.  Thoughts?  TIA!



Would love to know this as well.  We will be there from December 16th to 22nd.  We were at WDW last year during the same time frame and it got pretty crazy at times.  Loved it and would do it again though.....now I can't wait for Christmas at DL!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Pesky said:


> Anyone know what kind of crowd levels the week before Christmas?  Next year Christmas is on a Wednesday so we would likely be looking to hit the parks Monday the 16th through Thursday the 19th, maybe Friday.  I figured Friday might be getting ugly as for some schools it might be a half-day anyway.  Thoughts?  TIA!



Would love to know this as well.  We will be there from December 16th to 22nd.  We were at WDW last year during the same time frame and it got pretty crazy at times.  Loved it and would do it again though.....now I can't wait for Christmas at DL!


----------



## mac_tlc

Sherry E said:


> *Pesky - *
> 
> 
> - we don't even really have the official 100% confirmation of the holiday season dates yet.



Not sure if this is "official 100% confirmation", but this is what is posted on the Disney travel agent web site for Disneyland:

Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort 

The Merriest Place on Earth Just Got Merrier!

The holidays are a time to gather with family and friends to share memorable moments you'll treasure forever. And when it comes to celebrating the season, there's nothing like Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort, from November 12 through January 6.



mac_tlc


----------



## mytymom79

Good was hoping to see some decorations on our trip November 7th to the 14th. So atleast we might catch in 2 days of christmas time at DLR . 

Now to figure out if we really want to hit the parks on November 11th the Sunday or not ? What is it usually like on November 11th and do you americans recognize it on the monday as a holiday too ?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

mytymom79 said:


> Good was hoping to see some decorations on our trip November 7th to the 14th. So atleast we might catch in 2 days of christmas time at DLR .
> 
> Now to figure out if we really want to hit the parks on November 11th the Sunday or not ? What is it usually like on November 11th and do you americans recognize it on the monday as a holiday too ?



We're contemplating similar issues. It's a weekend, so some entertainment will be on that is not on during weekdays in Nov., but it's the end of our eight days in the park, so maybe not so necessary? Because there should be goodly sized crowds, judging by the 20% spike in hotel prices I've seen on as that weekend is Veterans' Day weekend, with the Monday being the official observed holiday. I tihnk a fair number of people come to make it a 3-day weekend. But going then should give us an early chance to try IASWH. I don't want to risk it being broken down or having horrendous lines on Monday the 12th....


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Veterans Day weekend in general is really *REALLY* busy...there are very few times I will avoid DL like the plague and this is one of those times


----------



## kaoden39

disneegrl4eva said:


> Veterans Day weekend in general is really *REALLY* busy...there are very few times I will avoid DL like the plague and this is one of those times




And President's Day weekend.  At least in my experience.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

i remember when the best time of the year to go was Super Bowl weekend...man that was the best time ever...went many times because we never waited in lines for anything...everybody was at the bars or lounges watching the game and I was happily riding rides...nowadays the crowds are up there...people finally started figuring it out


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, all....

According to Disneyland Scoop (where *Michele/kaoden39* got the season dates last week and kindly shared them with us) - which is one of the unofficial sources I listed a couple of pages back - the official dates were, indeed, released to travel agents for planning/booking and they are 11/12/12 - 1/6/13, as we suspected.  

So, *mac_tlc* - 

This falls in line with what you found out as well (and your info looks like an official press blurb/snippet directly from Disney)!  As you can see, I already had the dates in the title of this thread because I was confident they would be confirmed very soon, right after Michele mentioned what she saw...but I guess I can now remove the question mark I put there!




This is all good to know!  I figured that the dates were accurate and correct because it makes total sense in relation to how things played out last year, but I wanted Disneyland Scoop to tell us where they got the dates.  If they had said they got them directly from Disney in the first place, there would have been no question!

In any case, now we know for sure!





*mytymom79 -* 

I _think_ that banks, post offices, some libraries, any kind of government office and I suppose some schools (but not all schools, from what I'm told) will be observing Veterans Day on Monday, 11/12.  Because of that and the fact that 11/12 is the official start date of the holiday season, I expect there will be some crowds in the parks.  November 11th should be crowded too.  

I've mentioned in the last few days that the way it will probably work is that It's a Small World Holiday will have "soft open" a couple of days before 11/12.  Possibly even as early as 11/9, but definitely by 11/10, I think.  

Haunted Mansion Holiday is opening on September 14th, so you will see that too.  

It's quite possible that the Christmas Fantasy Parade will begin a day or two before 11/12.  

And the general decorations begin to go up even before Halloween, so those will be gradually appearing here and there, and you will see all of them in both parks during your trip (but maybe not in the hotels, which is too bad because the hotels are highlights).

What will probably not begin until 11/12 is the Winter Enchantment Castle lighting and the snow on Main Street (which I know you don't care about, but believe me - this is "magical" Disney snow, with music and gingerbread scents floating in the air; it's not like the regular snow you see each year - it is worth seeing!).  

Also, the Reindeer Round-Up should probably begin on 11/12.  

I'm not sure if Believe...in Holiday Magic fireworks will start on 11/12 or over the weekend leading up to it.

The Holiday Tour should begin on 11/12.




*Crazy4Disney06* - 

As I mentioned to *Pesky* above, it's really just the first couple of weeks of December that have slightly lighter crowds.  Once you get to week 3, people are beginning to take off of work and/or school to go on vacation and the parks start getting busier.  

I've been to DLR at all kinds of points during the holiday season, including New Year's Eve/Day, the weekend immediately before Christmas (3 years in a row), over the Cast member party nights, on the last night of the Candlelight Processional (early December), over Thanksgiving weekend and on the day/weekend after the official opening in November.  

I finally started going much earlier in December because it was getting too crowded for my liking on the weekend before Christmas.

Once you get to the week before Christmas, it's not going to be as crowded as it will be during the week after Christmas, most definitely, but it will be more crowded than we would hope for or expect it to be, according to other folks' reports.  It will be manageable, though, I am fairly sure.  IF you handled WDW during that time, you should be able to handle DLR too!



*TigerlilyAJ -* 

I hope you saw the PhotoPass holiday pictures I posted on the last page (or was it the page before that?).  I was showing you (and *cpster*) some examples of what kinds of holiday photos to get - like the Castle when it's in the icicle lights, IASW Holiday with 10 million people in the background and Stitch popping out of the present, etc.  You won't have a lot of time left on your trip to get these photos, so it will help if you know what to seek out and ask for before you even walk up to the photographers!!


----------



## monkey30

mac_tlc said:


> Not sure if this is "official 100% confirmation", but this is what is posted on the Disney travel agent web site for Disneyland:
> 
> Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort
> 
> The Merriest Place on Earth Just Got Merrier!
> 
> The holidays are a time to gather with family and friends to share memorable moments you'll treasure forever. And when it comes to celebrating the season, there's nothing like Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort, from November 12 through January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



I saw this as well.... 

I get to take a Disney Virgin during Christmas, so us girls are gonna have a blast! I know she is ready to be a kid again, but still be grown up enough to try out some mature drinks!


----------



## Sherry E

According to this link with descriptions,  http://www.disneywebcontent.com/dcc/9437/64ea2a472fc18210VgnVCM100000d864a8c0RCRD/ , it looks like it will be business as usual this holiday season.  

I suppose this is the generic holiday press release that Disney sent out to all the travel agents - with pretty standard text - and, as we get closer to the season, we will start learning more. 

As a rule, what happens is that there will be a more elaborate description of holiday highlights, in which they usually explain that A Bug's Land and Toon Town have their own special decorations, etc., that pops up on the Disneyland Resort website closer to the end of Halloween Time, or after Halloween Time.  Last year I think it was the Disney Parks Blog that revealed that Toon Town would get some (hideous) new Christmas trees!

So, in other words, *if* DLR is going to put some specific Cars Land and/or Buena Vista Street decorations up, I don't think we will know it until they do their more elaborate description in a few months, or until the Parks Blog or Disneyland News breaks a story first.

I am pretty sure that Buena Vista Street would at least have some decorations, and I'm sure Disney would want to let us know about them as part of their efforts to make it sound as though they are adding in even more holiday stuff!  But they will take their time in letting us know!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:
			
		

> According to this link with descriptions,  http://www.disneywebcontent.com/dcc/9437/64ea2a472fc18210VgnVCM100000d864a8c0RCRD/ , it looks like it will be business as usual this holiday season.
> 
> I suppose this is the generic holiday press release that Disney sent out to all the travel agents - with pretty standard text - and, as we get closer to the season, we will start learning more.
> 
> As a rule, what happens is that there will be a more elaborate description of holiday highlights, in which they usually explain that A Bug's Land and Toon Town have their own special decorations, etc., that pops up on the Disneyland Resort website closer to the end of Halloween Time, or after Halloween Time.  Last year I think it was the Disney Parks Blog that revealed that Toon Town would get some (hideous) new Christmas trees!
> 
> So, in other words, if DLR is going to put some specific Cars Land and/or Buena Vista Street decorations up, I don't think we will know it until they do their more elaborate description in a few months, or until the Parks Blog or Disneyland News breaks a story first.
> 
> I am pretty sure that Buena Vista Street would at least have some decorations, and I'm sure Disney would want to let us know about them as part of their efforts to make it sound as though they are adding in even more holiday stuff!  But they will take their time in letting us know!



I think that perhaps they don't know what they have planned yet.

Just playing on my phone!!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I think that perhaps they don't know what they have planned yet.
> 
> Just playing on my phone!!



Yep.  I think those Disney creative folks in the Planning departments are probably always tossing around ideas until the last minute.  They knew they at least had to get the dates up soon, but the details can wait as far as they are concerned.  Plus, they tend to wait until the end of one season - or close to it - before getting into detail about the next season.  

Over on the Halloween thread, we have anxiously awaited what we've called "the mini-site" in the past - which is a much more involved, graphics-filled outline of Halloween Time events, with music and sub-categories and spooky backdrops and all kinds of stuff.  

DLR does not put that darn mini-site up on the DLR site until the end of the Summer season or after the Summer season has just ended in late August/early September!  Meanwhile, Halloween Time begins on September 14th.

So I think we can expect that for the further explanation of holiday season details, they will wait until after Halloween Time ends, or until it is just about to end, and then give us the scoop.  

BUT...if there is anything major they plan to do - like a total, extensive Cars Land themed holiday makeover (which I still don't think is going to happen in Cars Land's very first year) - they would probably do a whole separate Blog or Press Release on that, through the Parks Blog or Disneyland News.  And that could come earlier than October.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Yep.  I think those Disney creative folks in the Planning departments are probably always tossing around ideas until the last minute.  They knew they at least had to get the dates up soon, but the details can wait as far as they are concerned.  Plus, they tend to wait until the end of one season - or close to it - before getting into detail about the next season.
> 
> Over on the Halloween thread, we have anxiously awaited what we've called "the mini-site" in the past - which is a much more involved, graphics-filled outline of Halloween Time events, with music and sub-categories and spooky backdrops and kinds of stuff.
> 
> DLR does not put that darn mini-site up on the DLR site until the end of the Summer season or after the Summer season has just ended in late August/early September!  Meanwhile, Halloween Time begins on September 14th.
> 
> So I think we can expect that for the further explanation of holiday season details, they will wait until after Halloween Time ends, or until it is just about to end, and then give us the scoop.
> 
> BUT...if there is anything major they plan to do - like a total, extensive Cars Land themed holiday makeover (which I still don't think is going to happen in Cars Land's very first year) - they would probably do a whole separate Blog or Press Release on that, through the Parks Blog or Disneyland News.  And that could come earlier than October.



I can just see 'Mator with a Santa hat!

Just playing on my phone!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like you Sherry and Michele that I am also waiting to get to the Holiday season at the DLR. I am really interested in what kind of decorations they will have at DCA now that it is complete and what kind of decorations will be up in DL.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:
			
		

> Just like you Sherry and Michele that I am also waiting to get to the Holiday season at the DLR. I am really interested in what kind of decorations they will have at DCA now that it is complete and what kind of decorations will be up in DL.



Bret, honestly I think I am mostly excited for the excited holiday feeling.  Because I am going to be there at the beginning of the season it will help to get me more excited for our holiday season at home.

Just playing on my phone!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, honestly I think I am mostly excited for the excited holiday feeling.  Because I am going to be there at the beginning of the season it will help to get me more excited for our holiday season at home.
> 
> Just playing on my phone!!



Of course, I always like the Holiday feeling at the DLR. It is so exciting to go on the first day of the Halloween or Holiday season at the DLR.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like you Sherry and Michele that I am also waiting to get to the Holiday season at the DLR. I am really interested in what kind of decorations they will have at DCA now that it is complete and what kind of decorations will be up in DL.



*Hi, Bret!*

Yes, I am very curious to see if DCA gets a little more involved in the holiday festivities this year, and if we see a substantial improvement in decorations.  They really need to do something cool with Buena Vista Street, even if they leave Cars Land alone.  BVS is to DCA what Main Street is to DL, and you can't have Main Street bare and lacking in Christmas decorations!

Where do you think the DCA Christmas tree will go this year?  Do you think it will stay in the Paradise Pier area, or do you think that it will move closer to the entrance to DCA or to Buena Vista Street?  Prior to 2009, the tree was in a different spot in DCA.

I am kind of thinking that the DCA tree may be relocated to BVS this year.  They need something at or near the entrance to DCA to make a bigger holiday statement, and those red decorations above the turnstiles just don't do the job!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry E said:


> *TigerlilyAJ -*
> 
> I hope you saw the PhotoPass holiday pictures I posted on the last page (or was it the page before that?).  I was showing you (and *cpster*) some examples of what kinds of holiday photos to get - like the Castle when it's in the icicle lights, IASW Holiday with 10 million people in the background and Stitch popping out of the present, etc.  You won't have a lot of time left on your trip to get these photos, so it will help if you know what to seek out and ask for before you even walk up to the photographers!!



Yes, I saw, Sherry, and thank you! I think I understand what to look for and what to request of the PhotoPass people. ;-) Since they're at DLR, all the pics look pretty good to me. :-D

So glad to see the dates firming up. I'm thisclose to booking flights--but it's so scary to commit after a year of planning different possible itineraries. But I can't imagine beating $310 per person for RT air to LAX or SNA on Southwest. (With five people, "bags fly free" adds up to a lot of savings over other airlines!)
It looks like we'll spend our first day in the parks Oct 30, go to the MHP on Oct 31, enjoy the low-traffic weekend that follows (with some ride closures) and see non-Halloween evening entertainment, and then go back for the crush of Vets' Day weekend and the premiere of the holiday season on Nov 12!


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Of course, I always like the Holiday feeling at the DLR. It is so exciting to go on the first day of the Halloween or Holiday season at the DLR.




It looks like we are going to be there for the first day too!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Hi, Bret!*
> 
> Yes, I am very curious to see if DCA gets a little more involved in the holiday festivities this year, and if we see a substantial improvement in decorations.  They really need to do something cool with Buena Vista Street, even if they leave Cars Land alone.  BVS is to DCA what Main Street is to DL, and you can't have Main Street bare and lacking in Christmas decorations!
> 
> Where do you think the DCA Christmas tree will go this year?  Do you think it will stay in the Paradise Pier area, or do you think that it will move closer to the entrance to DCA or to Buena Vista Street?  Prior to 2009, the tree was in a different spot in DCA.
> 
> I am kind of thinking that the DCA tree may be relocated to BVS this year.  They need something at or near the entrance to DCA to make a bigger holiday statement, and those red decorations above the turnstiles just don't do the job!



I would assume that BVS will have Holiday decorations. The turnstiles had Christmas garlands which was nice during the construction of BVS last year. You are right that BVS is DCA Main Street to DL. So I can't imagine the DLR not decorating BVS this year after the completion of CL & BVS. After seeing pictures of America flags on BVS, it is highly likely that BVS will have Holiday decorations during the Holiday season.

I would say that the Christmas tree in DCA will be in BVS this year. With the entrance of BVS completed, there is a lot of spots to have the tree in BVS. They could have it right by the flag retreat of close to the Storyteller's statue. It will be very interesting to see where they put the Christmas tree in BVS. I remember that the Christmas tree was in PP at the spot where the light tower was until they started tearing down PP for WoC. 

Just when you enter DL and under the MS station you see the big Christmas tree which is amazing to see when you enter the park. I would say the same thing when you enter DCA and see the Christmas tee in BVS.




kaoden39 said:


> It looks like we are going to be there for the first day too!!



I am so excited for you Michele since you are there on the first day of the Holiday season of this year.


----------



## disneymum58

I think I'm crazy, but I have now booked Dec. 28 - Jan. 5 for another trip to DLR. We have never gone at this time of year before.  I'm a little bit worried about the crowds, but know to have a plan and use FP.
I was just wondering if the Christmas parade will still be running as well as the Holiday Tour?
Can't wait to see "snow" on Main Street!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I can just see 'Mator with a Santa hat!
> 
> Just playing on my phone!!



I can see that too - and I think that when he drives through town, he will be saying something holiday-esque.




kaoden39 said:


> Bret, honestly I think I am mostly excited for the excited holiday feeling.  Because I am going to be there at the beginning of the season it will help to get me more excited for our holiday season at home.
> 
> Just playing on my phone!!



I know what you mean...that holiday feeling.  I am going to create Halloween and Christmas TV show marathons for myself to watch some weekend this summer when I have time.  What's the point in having holiday specials from the Travel Channel stored on the DVR if I am not going to watch them in July?  It doesn't make sense to drink hot coffee in the Summer or eat ice cream in Winter either, but I do both!




TigerlilyAJ said:


> Yes, I saw, Sherry, and thank you! I think I understand what to look for and what to request of the PhotoPass people. ;-) Since they're at DLR, all the pics look pretty good to me. :-D
> 
> So glad to see the dates firming up. I'm thisclose to booking flights--but it's so scary to commit after a year of planning different possible itineraries. But I can't imagine beating $310 per person for RT air to LAX or SNA on Southwest. (With five people, "bags fly free" adds up to a lot of savings over other airlines!)
> It looks like we'll spend our first day in the parks Oct 30, go to the MHP on Oct 31, enjoy the low-traffic weekend that follows (with some ride closures) and see non-Halloween evening entertainment, and then go back for the crush of Vets' Day weekend and the premiere of the holiday season on Nov 12!



I think your trip will be amazing!  It will be so interesting to see things change - even the flowers - from Halloween to Christmas during your visit!  You will get the best of both holiday worlds, and you will even have some less crowded days in there too!




kaoden39 said:


> It looks like we are going to be there for the first day too!!



You never know - you, Bret and TigerlilyAJ might not be the _only_ ones from this thread who are there on opening day...  Just look for me wherever they sell peppermint ice cream, or find me as I crawl under and around adults to get to window displays or Christmas trees with my camera!




mvf-m11c said:


> I would assume that BVS will have Holiday decorations. The turnstiles had Christmas garlands which was nice during the construction of BVS last year. You are right that BVS is DCA Main Street to DL. So I can't imagine the DLR not decorating BVS this year after the completion of CL & BVS. After seeing pictures of America flags on BVS, it is highly likely that BVS will have Holiday decorations during the Holiday season.
> 
> I would say that the Christmas tree in DCA will be in BVS this year. With the entrance of BVS completed, there is a lot of spots to have the tree in BVS. They could have it right by the flag retreat of close to the Storyteller's statue. It will be very interesting to see where they put the Christmas tree in BVS. I remember that the Christmas tree was in PP at the spot where the light tower was until they started tearing down PP for WoC.
> 
> Just when you enter DL and under the MS station you see the big Christmas tree which is amazing to see when you enter the park. I would say the same thing when you enter DCA and see the Christmas tee in BVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you Michele since you are there on the first day of the Holiday season of this year.



Yep - I think BVS will have to be decorated, and unless DCA is going to have something really big (in terms of lights and decor) at or near the entrance to that park, the tree would work well in that spot.





disneymum58 said:


> I think I'm crazy, but I have now booked Dec. 28 - Jan. 5 for another trip to DLR. We have never gone at this time of year before.  I'm a little bit worried about the crowds, but know to have a plan and use FP.
> I was just wondering if the Christmas parade will still be running as well as the Holiday Tour?
> Can't wait to see "snow" on Main Street!



I think that the parade lasts all the way until the season ends, and the tour goes on at least until New Year's Day, if not after.  So your best bet would probably be to do the tour within your first few days at DLR - to get those great parade seats and priority boarding on HMH and IASW in the middle of those big crowds!


----------



## kailuagirl

We have gone the last 2 years and it is my/our most favorite time to visit Disneyland.  You are all going to have such a wonderful/magical time!!  I just found out Friday, DH can't get off work after Thanksgiving, so bummed, so we can't go.  He could get off early Dec. but doesn't want to leave home incase there are any  nut jobs out there with the 12/12 date.  I'm so sad, so now frantically trying to figure out when we can go now as I've already bought us 6 day hoppers that expire at the end of the year.


----------



## Sherry E

kailuagirl said:


> We have gone the last 2 years and it is my/our most favorite time to visit Disneyland.  You are all going to have such a wonderful/magical time!!  I just found out Friday, DH can't get off work after Thanksgiving, so bummed, so we can't go.  He could get off early Dec. but doesn't want to leave home incase there are any  nut jobs out there with the 12/12 date.  I'm so sad, so now frantically trying to figure out when we can go now as I've already bought us 6 day hoppers that expire at the end of the year.



*kailuagirl -* 

Hello!  Good to see you again in this thread.  Stick around because, even if you don't make another holiday visit this year, you may want to share some photos and participate in the Theme Weeks Countdown, when we start that up again (in late August)!  I am hoping that some folks who went last year will be able to share some of their pictures this year!

Now when you say that your DH "doesn't want to leave home in case there are any nut jobs out there with the 12/12 date," are you talking about the Mayan Calendar/Doomsday nut jobs?  Or other nut jobs out there I am overlooking?

The supposed 'end of the world' date is 12/21/12 - so if the world ends, you'd at least be able to use up your Hoppers before that happens if your husband got off work in early December!  (Sorry, I know I shouldn't joke about the end of the world, but if I actually thought the world was ending I would not be joking about it, believe me!)  There's plenty of time to use the Hoppers before they go to waste!

I know what your DH means, though - it's not so much the end of the world that I'm worried about on December 21st (or any other day when doomsday is predicted).  It's the crazy people who will use that day to run wild and act like animals.  I am hoping that people do not resort to that.

Personally, I think the Mayans just got bored or tired of their calendar and stopped doing it at the December 21st mark.  But if that's not the case and we are all about to get clobbered by an asteroid or wiped out by gamma ray bursts or something, I think I'd rather be at Disneyland instead of staying at home!


----------



## kaoden39

You know I will be looking for you Sherry!!


----------



## kswm30b

I considered going during the Halloween season instead (Halloween is my fav holiday & my FAV thing at wdw is Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party ), but I wanted to make sure I could ride Small World, plus I knew we'd be taking a trip to wdw in sept/oct already. But I have to stop myself from looking through your Hallloween thread so I don't kick myself for not going then, lol!!



			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> The supposed 'end of the world' date is 12/21/12



Why do you think I planned my trip in early Dec?? j/k  oh well, if the world ends, at least I will have visited Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

kswm30b said:


> I considered going during the Halloween season instead (Halloween is my fav holiday & my FAV thing at wdw is Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party ), but I wanted to make sure I could ride Small World, plus I knew we'd be taking a trip to wdw in sept/oct already. But I have to stop myself from looking through your Hallloween thread so I don't kick myself for not going then, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I planned my trip in early Dec?? j/k  oh well, if the world ends, at least I will have visited Disneyland!



*Hello again, Heather!*

Your favorite holiday is Halloween, so you're someone who might actually prefer visiting DLR during that time of year just because you like the holiday itself better than Christmas.  From what I've been told by people who have experienced both WDW's and DLR's Halloween seasons, the actual seasonal decorations at DLR are much better!  Most folks agree that the Boo to You parade is better than the character cavalcade at Disneyland's party.  I've never been to WDW so I can't compare, but I definitely love the DLR Halloween Time season!

But for other folks who don't seem to have a preference in holidays - or they just ask, "When should I go?  Halloween or Christmas?" - I recommend the holiday season/Christmas time for specific reasons.  

(_Now here is the point where I start to feel like a guilty parent, talking about her two children and having to pick a favorite_!)

Obviously I love the Halloween Time season at DLR - or else I would not have created the Superthread for it.  I love Halloween as a holiday in general, and I have all those crazy Travel Channel Halloween-related shows saved in the DVR!  

I wish DLR would do even more with the Halloween Time season and get more in-depth with it.  They actually scaled back some of their Halloween decor when DCA was being worked on.  Candy Corn Acres - bye bye!  I don't know if DCA will ever feel Halloween-ish again, because I'm not sure if any decorations would fit with the new 1920's/1930's theme!  The hotels are pretty much left out of the Halloween festivities altogether, along with DCA.  The only place it really feels like Halloween season is in Disneyland park itself.

So the main reason I always suggest going during the Christmas season before making a Halloween Time visit is not because I love Christmas so much as a holiday (and I do!), but because the average visitor will get more bang for his/her buck by going during the holiday season.  You can feel the season in both parks, even though DCA is less decorated than DL is.  The decorations are more extensive and thorough throughout DL.  The hotels are decorated.  Music fills the air in Downtown Disney and in both parks.  There are hundreds of trees of all sizes.  There is more sensory overload, I guess you could say.  Halloween Time is not as 'grand,' and they don't quite make as big a deal of it as they do with the holidays.  I wish DLR _would_ make a bigger deal of Halloween Time - I would love it!  For right now, though, the holiday season is much more all-encompassing and detailed!

I think that as long as you enjoy the holiday season overall (even though you prefer Halloween), you will love DLR at Christmas Time. There's so much to see and do!

I, too, am going to try for an early December trip (like around when I went last year)!  I do wonder, however, what it will be like at DLR on December 21st!  You know, I kind of have a morbid curiosity that makes me want to be there on that day, just to see what the mood is like!  For example, will the guests all be walking around, looking up at the sky (because, presumably, we would expect the end of the world's cause to come from space, I guess)?  Will people even realize it's 12/21/12?  Will everyone be partying like there is no tomorrow?  I want to be there to see it!


----------



## tksbaskets

So glad that so many of our thread 'regulars' are planning their holiday trips!  This DISer is a tad bit bummed she's not going to be going this year.   

Your great reports will make it better.


----------



## JaibuJenn

Long time lurker newish poster! 

Sherry I have enjoyed this thread SO much! I went to DL every few years as a kid, but didn't really start getting into the parks till I became an adult. My boyfriend and I will be there November 14th-20th. 6 days to see everything! 



This will be our first time there for any holiday, and our last time at the parks was January, 2011. Needless to say the crowd experience will be a wee bit different. I read the crowd description at the beginning of the thread, but I guess I'm having a hard time putting it into perspective. I am just going to not worry about it. We're 25, no kids, and patient easy going people. Why worry about crowds when you are surrounded by Disney magic? We both LOVE Christmas so we could not be more excited! Thanks to everyone who posted all of your beautiful pictures and information. This is going to be the longest 4 months of our lives!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all! 


Just a quick post to say I'm still here! Life just got in the way! 

In any case, I just saw the headline and YAYAYAY!!! for holiday season to start on 11/12! That's when we booked to start the DL version of our holiday. Soooo excited. 

I'm going to head back a few pages and got myself all caught up.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> So glad that so many of our thread 'regulars' are planning their holiday trips!  This DISer is a tad bit bummed she's not going to be going this year.
> 
> Your great reports will make it better.



*TK -* 

I don't even have a definite plan in place.  With me, it's always a sort of 'how much or how little can I pull off this year, and how do I make it happen' sort of deal.  The wheels are always spinning in my mind and I always have a general idea of what I am aiming for, but as you know from my TR over the years...things don't always work out!

Anyway, thank you for sticking with this Superthread (as well as its Halloween Time sibling!) - your experience and advice is soooo helpful because you seem to end up at DLR during a period in the holiday season (over/after New Year's) that a lot of people want to know about.  Plus, you've done the tour, which is another big topic of discussion, as you know!




JaibuJenn said:


> Long time lurker newish poster!
> 
> Sherry I have enjoyed this thread SO much! I went to DL every few years as a kid, but didn't really start getting into the parks till I became an adult. My boyfriend and I will be there November 14th-20th. 6 days to see everything!
> 
> This will be our first time there for any holiday, and our last time at the parks was January, 2011. Needless to say the crowd experience will be a wee bit different. I read the crowd description at the beginning of the thread, but I guess I'm having a hard time putting it into perspective. I am just going to not worry about it. We're 25, no kids, and patient easy going people. Why worry about crowds when you are surrounded by Disney magic? We both LOVE Christmas so we could not be more excited! Thanks to everyone who posted all of your beautiful pictures and information. This is going to be the longest 4 months of our lives!



*JaibuJenn -*

Hello!  Thank you for emerging from lurkdom to join in!

Thank you also for the kind words.  I'm so glad you've been enjoying the thread.  It's definitely a fun one that I think we all really enjoy being a part of.

Stay tuned for the 2012 Theme Weeks Countdown, beginning in August and lasting until November 12!  It was a big success last year (photos are in this thread but not listed on the Table of Contents page) and I can only imagine that this year will be just as popular.  If you love Christmas, you will enjoy the Countdown!

I know what you mean about not really getting into Disneyland until you were an adult, even though you went as a child.  I suspect there are many people out there who followed a similar course of events in that they probably always knew that they loved the rides at Disneyland, and maybe even the characters, but as they got older they began to have a whole new appreciation for it.  

I think that, in many ways, as much as Disneyland is a great place for kids - obviously - when we become adults we really can appreciate it on so many more levels.  We still love the rides and the characters, of course, but we also love so many other aspects about the park(s) that we would not have cared about as kids!  

(So, don't tell the kids this, but I actually think the adults may enjoy the parks _more_, in many ways!)

Anyway, as for your dates and crowds, etc.  You know, it's interesting because I think the crowd patterns may have changed or shifted a bit.  This will be our very first holiday season at DLR since the billion dollar DCA makeover was finished, so it will be interesting to see how it plays out.  If the patterns stay like what they have been reported to be this Summer (so far), Disneyland itself may not be too crowded, as more of the crowds wander across the Esplanade to DCA to check out the new offerings.  

Then again, since Disneyland park has more holiday decorations and highlights than DCA has, that could shift the balance of people to DL and away from DCA.  

Or, it could be 50/50, where it balances out - lots of people curious about Cars Land and Buena Vista Street may head to DCA, while lots of devoted holiday fans head to DL.  I think this is going to be a really anxious to see what happens!

November 14th - 20th - That's Wednesday to Tuesday, correct?  Well, I think 11/14 and 11/15 will probably be good and not too crowded.   Once you get to Friday and the weekend part of the trip, things will start to pick up with people who are taking off early for Thanksgiving.  I think there are a lot of folks who probably take off the whole week of Thanksgiving, and they start their trips over the weekend prior to it.  So I would expect Monday, 11/19 and Tuesday, 11/20 to be a bit more crowded.

All in all, I don't think it will be too bad.  You have several days to take it all in and enjoy everything.  I don't think crowds will be that big of an issue! 

Be sure to check the 3 DLR hotels in the last couple of days of your trip, if you can.  I suspect that the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree - which is my favorite of all the hotels' trees, in person - will be up before you leave DLR.  It is quite possible that some of the GCH decorations may have gone up before the holiday too (though it seems that their own giant tree doesn't appear until  the day after Thanksgiving), and DLH will have probably put some holiday things up by then too.

I think Disney likes to get some things up in the hotels for the early Thanksgiving crowd to enjoy.  But Santa and the Dickens Carolers don't seem to show up at the hotels until Thanksgiving passes.





MyMuse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Just a quick post to say I'm still here! Life just got in the way!
> 
> In any case, I just saw the headline and YAYAYAY!!! for holiday season to start on 11/12! That's when we booked to start the DL version of our holiday. Soooo excited.
> 
> I'm going to head back a few pages and got myself all caught up.



Hello again, *MyMuse!*!  

I thought of you a couple of days ago because I stumbled upon your post in this thread about being Geek of the Month!  Or was it Geek of the Week?

In any case, I'm glad to see you're still here, and I am so happy for you that you will be arriving on the first official day of the holiday season!  Woo hoo!


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> Hello again, *MyMuse!*!
> 
> I thought of you a couple of days ago because I stumbled upon your post in this thread about being Geek of the Month!  Or was it Geek of the Week?
> 
> In any case, I'm glad to see you're still here, and I am so happy for you that you will be arriving on the first official day of the holiday season!  Woo hoo!



Hi Sherry! 

and a big hi to you to Heather!!!! 

We actually added another day to the DL portion of out trip and decreased the LA portion. We didn't know if Carsland would have calmed down or not. 

We booked DLH last month and hoping for some discounts to come out (but maybe not?  )

The want list for DL definitely includes the holiday tour plus hoping maybe the Segways will be back? or are they gone forever and ever? 

I definitely have to get my planning in high gear since booking is 60 days out? (as in Sept 12, right?). Time to make the spreadsheet and final decisions.


----------



## MYD714

I LOVE this thread. I'm reading through it while watching Disneyland Christmas youtube videos...

We've apparently decided to throw all our money out the window this year, and possibly plan a Christmas trip to Disneyland with friends from 12/26-12/31. 

I'm used to summer crowds, but have never experienced Christmas crowds. My friends did WDW Christmas week last year and said they didn't feel it was overcrowded, but none of us have ever been to DL for Christmas. 

How crowded is crowded? Is is constant shoulder-to-shoulder people? Would we find ourselves fighting to squeeze into stores, and waiting in lines for so long that we wouldn't be able to do much of anything?

I really want to soak up the atmosphere, but I still want to be able to do the rides. My original plan was to travel in August, but Christmas looks like so much fun and being with friends would be a great time!


----------



## Sherry E

MYD714 said:


> I LOVE this thread. I'm reading through it while watching Disneyland Christmas youtube videos...
> 
> We've apparently decided to throw all our money out the window this year, and possibly plan a Christmas trip to Disneyland with friends from 12/26-12/31.
> 
> I'm used to summer crowds, but have never experienced Christmas crowds. My friends did WDW Christmas week last year and said they didn't feel it was overcrowded, but none of us have ever been to DL for Christmas.
> 
> How crowded is crowded? Is is constant shoulder-to-shoulder people? Would we find ourselves fighting to squeeze into stores, and waiting in lines for so long that we wouldn't be able to do much of anything?
> 
> I really want to soak up the atmosphere, but I still want to be able to do the rides. My original plan was to travel in August, but Christmas looks like so much fun and being with friends would be a great time!



*Hello, MYD714! * Welcome!

I'm so glad you've been enjoying this thread and have decided to join us!  

Well, I'll be honest - the time frame in which you plan to go to DLR is commonly known as possibly the busiest week of the year, or at least the second busiest week.  Disneyland often reaches capacity for multiple days in that post-Christmas/pre-New Year's week.

What's been happening in recent years is that, when Disneyland reached capacity and stopped letting people in the park, they sent people over to California Adventure to catch the overflow.

Since Cars Land opened in June, however, the reports have been that California Adventure is the busier park, while Disneyland crowds have thinned out!

So now I'm wondering what will happen this coming holiday season, and if Disneyland will still be the park with the most guests - simply because it has more holiday offerings - or if California Adventure will still be getting more visitors because of Cars Land.  It may very well balance out nicely between the 2 parks!

I have been at Disneyland on days when it reached capacity (though not during that specific week in about 11 years), and yes, in some areas there were so many people blocking certain shops and walkways that it was very frustrating.  In other areas it might not be as bad.  In fact, one day when I was there in December 2009, the crowds were so thick around New Orleans Square that I couldn't get through to reach the shops.  So it can get that way sometimes - but it doesn't mean it will always be that way.

You'll have several days in the parks, so you will have plenty of time to get things done.  Also, perception counts for a lot too - I have heard some people say that they didn't feel the crowds were unbearable at all during those days, while others have said it was unbearable.  You may find it to not be as bad as you expect at times!


----------



## tksbaskets

MYD714 said:


> I LOVE this thread. I'm reading through it while watching Disneyland Christmas youtube videos...
> 
> We've apparently decided to throw all our money out the window this year, and possibly plan a Christmas trip to Disneyland with friends from 12/26-12/31.
> 
> I'm used to summer crowds, but have never experienced Christmas crowds. My friends did WDW Christmas week last year and said they didn't feel it was overcrowded, but none of us have ever been to DL for Christmas.
> 
> How crowded is crowded? Is is constant shoulder-to-shoulder people? Would we find ourselves fighting to squeeze into stores, and waiting in lines for so long that we wouldn't be able to do much of anything?
> 
> I really want to soak up the atmosphere, but I still want to be able to do the rides. My original plan was to travel in August, but Christmas looks like so much fun and being with friends would be a great time!



Greetings MYD714!
As Sherry mentioned a few posts ago this is when we almost always travel to DL/WDW.  We've also visited both in the summer.  What can I say, DH is a teacher.

How crowded is crowded?  That is a personal question.  I invite you to take a gander at my two DL NYE trip reports (2009/2011) to look at crowds and our touring plan.  (DH says I map it out like a fine military campaign.  I think that is a complement right?)

I believe it is all about planning and setting realistic expectations.  It may also be a time - since money is flying out the window anyway  - to look into booking the Holiday Tour which cut through two of the longest holiday lines plus gave us primo seats for the parade 

Obviously we think it's a great time to visit DL~


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Hello, all! I'm very excited to say I booked a concierge, theme-park view room at PPH today for Nov 9-12, for the tail end of our epic 15-day SoCal trip. I was asked if I had a pin code, and when I said no, Gerry the CM at WDTC said that I should not hold my breath for pin codes or discounts, as there seem to be none this summer and he doesn't see that changing. This was all unsolicited commentary; I didn't ask him about discounts or changing my reservation, etc.
I will note, though, in case others are ignorant as I was, that apparently you have to call and book to get a 10% AAA/CAA discount on the room, not online? Just putting that out there, as that's what I was told.
Looking forward to seeing the view with any holiday extras in the park that might be visible from PPH!
Should we do a holiday tour? *Can* we do one at the start of the season on Nov 12? We'll probably do the Halloween Ultimate Experience on Oct 31, because my husband *loves* the idea of reserved seating for the fireworks with our three young children. Is there anything similar with the holiday tour?
This is starting to get reeeeaallll!

ETA: Oops, kinda x-posted with tksbaskets, who seems to have already answered part of my questions about the holiday tour. Definitely sounds worth investigating.


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to mention that I am finally, finally getting underway with my Trip Report for this past December 2011's Disneyland trip!  Yes, yes, I know.  It's July and I am doing a TR for a trip that happened 7 months ago!  

Believe me, it is unlike me to wait so long.  I normally do the TR's shortly after I return from my DLR visits.  There have been extenuating circumstances, including technical problems, being ill for 2-1/2 months earlier this year, taking a detour into Cars Land and Buena Vista Street last month and, quite frankly, there are parts of this December trip that I am not anxious to relive!  It didn't end that spectacularly for me, and I kind of don't want to remind myself of it...but it's a crucial point in the trip (a 'watershed moment,' both literally and figuratively!) so I have to include it in the TR!

Anyway, my Disneyland holiday December 2011 trip report is called "*Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful Christmas Trip to Disneyland - December 4 - December 8, 2011."*  It starts on Page 189/Post #2825 of my existing TR thread. 

I just finished explaining how I narrowly avoided ending up in the forest on the way to the Paradise Pier Hotel.  

I did not take even close to as many photos on this December 2011 trip as I did on my epic December 2010 trip ("_The Evil Chair & The Peppermint Cone of Death_" trip report, which is in that same TR thread), but I think it will be a good one anyway.

What made me think to mention my holiday-trip-report-in-progress right now (instead of waiting until it is all done) is that *TigerlilyAJ* just said that she booked her Paradise Pier Hotel theme park view room!  I have been fortunate enough to stay at the PPH many times, and my last two stays there (December 2010 and December 2011) included theme park views - which I loved!

In fact, in my next trip report post I will explain the wonderful feeling of walking into the Paradise Pier Hotel lobby and seeing their gorgeous blue-green glowing Christmas tree (which may not be on display by 11/12 this year, as the hotels are usually slower to get their decorations up), and wanting to do a happy dance!









*TigerlilyAJ* - I think you'll really enjoy the view.  I tell you, I cannot get enough of the view from the PPH room!  I find that I always gravitate towards the window to look outside when I'm in the room!  (I have pictures of the  view from the room in my December 2010 TR, and will have another couple of pictures in the December 2011 TR that I am currently doing.)

I have noticed that I can see the California Adventure Christmas tree from the PPH hotel room, if I look hard.  I usually cannot see too many other DCA decorations from that spot, but the nighttime view is awesome because DCA is lit up anyway!

I am so happy for you that your plans for a combo Halloween/Christmas trip are coming together!  Yay!  

The Holiday tour most definitely includes seats for the parade (not the fireworks) and the priority loading for HMH and IASWH.  I hope you're able to work it in somehow.  

Just make sure that you don't miss the Reindeer Round-Up, the snow on Main Street (after the fireworks) and the nighttime Winter Castle Enchantment lighting - those things may not actually begin until 11/12, whereas I think that IASW Holiday and the holiday parade will probably have both started before 11/12.




*TK* - Thank you for your ongoing help and valuable information in this thread!  You know I appreciate it!


----------



## iamthehiccup

Do you guys know what time Fantasmic and the fireworks start on Christmas day? I was planning on having dinner at Storytellers but still wanted to watch both shows. Is it possible?


----------



## Sherry E

iamthehiccup said:


> Do you guys know what time Fantasmic and the fireworks start on Christmas day? I was planning on having dinner at Storytellers but still wanted to watch both shows. Is it possible?



*iamthehiccup -*

This is a link to last December's park hours and entertainment schedule: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2011


Maybe it will help give you an idea of when Fantasmic and the fireworks begin (although this year's hours may vary slightly) on Christmas.


----------



## dalstitch45

We had such a good time last year on our first trip to DLR at Christmas time, can't wait to go again this year.  Looks like it is going to be one (1) of our "must be there" times.  I am here now, and already planning.  I am thinking right now about all the yummy treats I am going to eat.


----------



## Sherry E

dalstitch45 said:


> We had such a good time last year on our first trip to DLR at Christmas time, can't wait to go again this year.  Looks like it is going to be one (1) of our "must be there" times.  I am here now, and already planning.  I am thinking right now about all the yummy treats I am going to eat.



*dalstitch45 -*

Hello!  

What you just described is what I suspect happens to many people - you go one time during the holiday season and instantly know that it is going to become an annual thing!  (And the famous Disney Snowball starts rolling along!)  Sure, of course there are exceptions to that scenario but I think that the majority of people who visit DLR at Christmas time fall in love with it.

For me, I know that if I were not able to get to DLR at any other time of year I would still find a way to work in a holiday visit.  Even if I can't do a multi-night stay, I would find a way to do one day during Christmas time.  It's just _that_ special!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry E said:


> *TigerlilyAJ* - I think you'll really enjoy the view.  I tell you, I cannot get enough of the view from the PPH room!  I find that I always gravitate towards the window to look outside when I'm in the room!  (I have pictures of the  view from the room in my December 2010 TR, and will have another couple of pictures in the December 2011 TR that I am currently doing.)
> 
> I have noticed that I can see the California Adventure Christmas tree from the PPH hotel room, if I look hard.  I usually cannot see too many other DCA decorations from that spot, but the nighttime view is awesome because DCA is lit up anyway!
> 
> I am so happy for you that your plans for a combo Halloween/Christmas trip are coming together!  Yay!



Thanks, Sherry! I can't wait to see the "updated" view with Carsland. We're only staying there for the final nights of our trip, when I imagine we'll be so exhausted that we'll be grateful for being able to see a bit of WOC (and hear it clearly) from our room instead of staying late in the park. 
The tour sounds wonderful. We'll see if we can swing the extra ~$250-300 it would cost us. It's hard to decide. DH would really enjoy the actual tour, the talky parts, while I'm more drawn to some express boarding on a couple rides with my errant children. I think we'd all like seats for the parade (without losing precious park time to squatting in a spot), but do we like it that $$$ much?  To put it in perspective, that amount is almost as much as the three character meals (Surf's Up, Goofy's, Plaza Inn) we'd like to do.
Time to put in some extra shifts at work!

(Sorry about the rougher parts in last year's TR!)


----------



## areweindisneyyet

iamthehiccup said:


> Do you guys know what time Fantasmic and the fireworks start on Christmas day? I was planning on having dinner at Storytellers but still wanted to watch both shows. Is it possible?



Christmas Day 2011 saw the Fireworks at 8.45pm and Fantasmic at 9pm and 10.15pm.

We booked dinner at 5.30pm at Storytellers and were done by a bit after 7.  In terms of staking out a place by the Rivers for Fantasmic you would be pushing it for a great spot as people start saving spots early.  

We did the Fantasmic Dessert Package three nights before which given the crowds at the time I highly recommend.  The six of us were booked for the first show.  We had great seats not only for Fantasmic but also for the fireworks.  We really loved the view from New Orleans Square.  It is a luxury but guarantees both events.  It was great.  In a not so busy time I would not bother but absolutely great in crowds.

Otherwise you could catch the fireworks and try for the later Fantasmic.  Just be patient in moving around.  Traffic flow after these events can be difficult if you are trying to move against the flow.


----------



## MYD714

Sherry E said:


> *Hello, MYD714! * Welcome!
> 
> I'm so glad you've been enjoying this thread and have decided to join us!
> 
> Well, I'll be honest - the time frame in which you plan to go to DLR is commonly known as possibly the busiest week of the year, or at least the second busiest week.  Disneyland often reaches capacity for multiple days in that post-Christmas/pre-New Year's week.
> 
> What's been happening in recent years is that, when Disneyland reached capacity and stopped letting people in the park, they sent people over to California Adventure to catch the overflow.
> 
> Since Cars Land opened in June, however, the reports have been that California Adventure is the busier park, while Disneyland crowds have thinned out!
> 
> So now I'm wondering what will happen this coming holiday season, and if Disneyland will still be the park with the most guests - simply because it has more holiday offerings - or if California Adventure will still be getting more visitors because of Cars Land.  It may very well balance out nicely between the 2 parks!
> 
> I have been at Disneyland on days when it reached capacity (though not during that specific week in about 11 years), and yes, in some areas there were so many people blocking certain shops and walkways that it was very frustrating.  In other areas it might not be as bad.  In fact, one day when I was there in December 2009, the crowds were so thick around New Orleans Square that I couldn't get through to reach the shops.  So it can get that way sometimes - but it doesn't mean it will always be that way.
> 
> You'll have several days in the parks, so you will have plenty of time to get things done.  Also, perception counts for a lot too - I have heard some people say that they didn't feel the crowds were unbearable at all during those days, while others have said it was unbearable.  You may find it to not be as bad as you expect at times!




Thanks! If we end up booking this trip, I am hoping that Cars Land will help ease the crowds. 

The more I read about and see pictures of Christmas at Disneyland, the more I want to go! This thread is endangering my bank account! 




tksbaskets said:


> Greetings MYD714!
> As Sherry mentioned a few posts ago this is when we almost always travel to DL/WDW.  We've also visited both in the summer.  What can I say, DH is a teacher.
> 
> How crowded is crowded?  That is a personal question.  I invite you to take a gander at my two DL NYE trip reports (2009/2011) to look at crowds and our touring plan.  (DH says I map it out like a fine military campaign.  I think that is a complement right?)
> 
> I believe it is all about planning and setting realistic expectations.  It may also be a time - since money is flying out the window anyway  - to look into booking the Holiday Tour which cut through two of the longest holiday lines plus gave us primo seats for the parade
> 
> Obviously we think it's a great time to visit DL~



I just went through your trip reports! Looks like your family has a great time together--I love that! 

Your pictures made me feel better about the crowds. My only concern is that we aren't staying in a Disney resort and, therefore, won't be able to take advantage of extra magic hours. I really want to stay at the DLH, but it's not in the budget and I don't know that I want to wait for it to be in the budget...I don't have that kind of patience.


----------



## tksbaskets

MYD714 You'll have a blast no matter where you stay.  I would encourage you to get to the parks early if you want to enjoy a smaller crowd.  Perhaps you'll get an extra magic morning with your park tickets?

I'm glad you enjoyed my trip reports.  We have a wonderful time together as a family at Disneyland.


----------



## dalstitch45

Sherry E said:


> *dalstitch45 -*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> What you just described is what I suspect happens to many people - you go one time during the holiday season and instantly know that it is going to become an annual thing!  (And the famous Disney Snowball starts rolling along!)  Sure, of course there are exceptions to that scenario but I think that the majority of people who visit DLR at Christmas time fall in love with it.
> 
> For me, I know that if I were not able to get to DLR at any other time of year I would still find a way to work in a holiday visit.  Even if I can't do a multi-night stay, I would find a way to do one day during Christmas time.  It's just _that_ special!



How right you are, Sherry.  I just wish I lived closer to DLR.  Last year I did both DLR and WDW at Christmas time, and there is nothing like a double dose.  I am already super excited for this year.


----------



## kswm30b

Sherry-my next trip to DL might have to be during Halloween. Look at that,I haven't even gone to DL once, and here I am thinking about the next time, lol (I am upgrading to the premiere pass, so I could visit next sept, lol.)


----------



## KCmike

Christmas dates have been announced (taken from mouseplanet.com)

Start planning for Holiday Time at the Disneyland Resort

Mark your calendars; November 12, 2012 through January 6, 2013 is the official holiday season at the Disneyland Resort. We know our readers like to make their holiday plans as far in advance as possible, so here are details of the two events we're most frequently asked about:

DanceTheMagic.com, a Web site that offers travel packages to dance groups, lists November 3 as the date the West Coast segments of the annual Disney Parks Christmas Parade will be taped at Disneyland. (November 4 is a back-up date in case of rain or tape delay). Based on past years, at least some of the floats from A Christmas Fantasy parade will be filmed in a procession down Main Street early Saturday morning, wirh several musical acts performing on a stage in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle.

This filming usually impacts Disneyland's entertainment schedule—expect Mickey's Soundsational parade to be cancelled both days. This is also usually a good weekend for celebrity-spotting, as the special guests spend time in the parks with their families before and after taping.

While we don't expect an official confirmation for several more weeks, we expect the annual Candlelight Processional to be held December 1 and 2. Dates, performances times, narrator and availability (if any) of dining packages have not yet been announced.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Wow, this thread and the prior ones are crazy --- tons and tons of great info... I'm on overload with everything I'm reading.

So I've been tasked with setting up a trip for the extended family (only 7 of us total, 4 adults, 3 kids aged 8 - 17)  to Disneyland for Christmas. We plan on arriving Sunday the 22nd, leave Wednesday the 26th. Not a lot of time, but I'll take what we can get from the family as I'm the one pushing for us to visit during the holidays - though everyone is interested and excited about it!

With such a short amount of time it's going to be hard to plan things out especially since the different families will have different objectives (rides vs shows, do it up vs save money, etc).

The first issue to solve is where to stay... To me the experience is everything so I was thinking about staying at PPH, unfortunately there are budget concerns so we're also looking at Good Neighbor hotels. Anyone stay at Sheraton Anaheim around Christmas or any of the other Good Neighbor hotels that you could give some feedback on. We were thinking about Staybridge due to the size of the suites and being together Christmas morning. However from what I read you need to take a shuttle to get to DD, doesn't make sense to me to stay that far off grounds so we'll see.

But what I'm really interested in finding out is what are the must-see/do items/events? We were at DL just before summer 3 years ago but never at Christmas. It sounds like the Holiday Tour is a great way to go to get front row seats for the parade and immediate access to two rides so I'm pushing for that (my son and I will do it, not sure about the others). But what else and how do we fit everything in between 2 (maybe 3) days? Fireworks? And aren't there some light shows going on  (Fantasmic/Ariel's/etc)? Anything else? 

We want to do dinner too. Is there time to do the Holiday Tour with night parade seats, get dinner at Goofy's Kitchen and then get to the fireworks or other shows or do we need to decide what's more important, the shows or a good/fun dinner?

Is going through disneyland.com the way to go to register or is it better to visit a AAA office or anything like that?

Can't wait to get this all (loosely) planned out, thanks for any tips I'm a bit overwhelmed with so much information!

J.


----------



## pixleyyy

<---- That's me doing the happy dance because my leave got approved at work!  Now off to buy plane tickets!


----------



## tksbaskets

JediMasterNerd said:


> The first issue to solve is where to stay... To me the experience is everything so I was thinking about staying at PPH, unfortunately there are budget concerns so we're also looking at Good Neighbor hotels. Anyone stay at Sheraton Anaheim around Christmas or any of the other Good Neighbor hotels that you could give some feedback on. We were thinking about Staybridge due to the size of the suites and being together Christmas morning. However from what I read you need to take a shuttle to get to DD, doesn't make sense to me to stay that far off grounds so we'll see.
> 
> But what I'm really interested in finding out is what are the must-see/do items/events? We were at DL just before summer 3 years ago but never at Christmas. It sounds like the Holiday Tour is a great way to go to get front row seats for the parade and immediate access to two rides so I'm pushing for that (my son and I will do it, not sure about the others). But what else and how do we fit everything in between 2 (maybe 3) days? Fireworks? And aren't there some light shows going on  (Fantasmic/Ariel's/etc)? Anything else?
> 
> We want to do dinner too. Is there time to do the Holiday Tour with night parade seats, get dinner at Goofy's Kitchen and then get to the fireworks or other shows or do we need to decide what's more important, the shows or a good/fun dinner?
> 
> Is going through disneyland.com the way to go to register or is it better to visit a AAA office or anything like that?
> 
> Can't wait to get this all (loosely) planned out, thanks for any tips I'm a bit overwhelmed with so much information!
> 
> J.



Hi, I didn't see how old your children are but for all ages the tour is the way to go!  If you get the early tour you'll be seeing the 3ish pm parade and have plenty of time to have dinner at Goofy's Kitchen and then be back in time for the fireworks.  I just booked directly through Disney (had to call for the tour I believe 60 or 90 days before) and got my Disney Visa or DVC discount.

I have only stayed at the Grand Californian Hotel (Heaven at DL) and the Park Vue Inn.  I'd recommend that too on a budget and it's literally right across the street from DL.  

Bret is better versed in the off site hotels.  He's stayed at some very nice ones.




pixleyyy said:


> <---- That's me doing the happy dance because my leave got approved at work!  Now off to buy plane tickets!



Wahoo!!  So glad it's working out for your trip.  You'll take lot of pics to post for those of us staying home this year, right?


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Thanks for the reply... For me the big question surrounding the hotel is what's the difference in the experience between staying on the grounds vs across the street during Christmas... I've read so much about how the DL hotels, like all of DL goes all out. I've read nothing about the Good Neighbor hotels other than they do decorate like a traditional hotel would. Of course, then there's the argument that you really won't spend much time at your hotels so does it really matter that much...

Regarding the parade, is there a lot of difference in viewing the parade in the evening vs the afternoon? I assumed that in the evening it would be all lit up and more majestic and while it would be fun/nice in the afternoon I was thinking seeing in the evening would take it to a new level. Is that correct? So I was hoping for an afternoon tour and evening parade. 

What about the other shows? World of Color, Fantasmic and the fireworks. What are those schedules like? I had read something about a dessert seating to see Fantasmic/Fireworks... I'll need to look into that (cost/etc)... I assume that's discussed already elsewhere.

Thanks again!

J.


----------



## M&C

JediMasterNerd said:


> Thanks for the reply... For me the big question surrounding the hotel is what's the difference in the experience between staying on the grounds vs across the street during Christmas... I've read so much about how the DL hotels, like all of DL goes all out. I've read nothing about the Good Neighbor hotels other than they do decorate like a traditional hotel would. Of course, then there's the argument that you really won't spend much time at your hotels so does it really matter that much..



I can't tell you much about the good neighbor hotels during Christmas because we always stay at one of the DL hotels for the holidays.  All I can tell you is that it's great because there is no break in the DL Christmas theming when you go from the park to your hotel.  I suggest either GC or DL hotel, but preferably GC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

JediMasterNerd said:


> Regarding the parade, is there a lot of difference in viewing the parade in the evening vs the afternoon? I assumed that in the evening it would be all lit up and more majestic and while it would be fun/nice in the afternoon I was thinking seeing in the evening would take it to a new level. Is that correct? So I was hoping for an afternoon tour and evening parade.
> 
> What about the other shows? World of Color, Fantasmic and the fireworks. What are those schedules like? I had read something about a dessert seating to see Fantasmic/Fireworks... I'll need to look into that (cost/etc)... I assume that's discussed already elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> J.



The only difference in watching "A Christmas Fantasy" parade during the afternoon and evening is that you can see the Christmas lights on the floats at night than during the afternoon. I would recommend seeing the parade at night so you can see the Christmas lights on the floats lit up during the parade. "A Christmas Fantasy" parade will be running at 5:30pm everyday during the Holiday season at DL. Longer park hours days which will have two parades that the first one will be 2:30pm and the 2nd one will be 5:30pm. If you want to do the Holiday tour, go for the 5:30pm parade time in order to see it during the evening.

You can also check out my youtube videos and compare both parades at different times. Afternoon parade A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/18/11 2:30 Show Part 1 , A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/18/11 2:30 Show Part 2 . At night A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/19/11 5:30 Show Part 1 , A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/19/11 5:30 Show Part 2 

You can check out the park hours from last year of the times of the shows. November 2011 Park Hours & December 2011 Park Hours. As for your question, WoC will be running at 8pm & 9:15pm on the busy days while on slow days where there is only one show will be 8:15pm. WoC also had a short Holiday segment called "Prep and Landing" which is part of the Holiday season last year. F! will be running on the weekends and busy days during the Holiday season. The times will be 9:00pm and 10:15pm. "Believe..In Holiday Magic" fireworks will be running everyday during the Holiday season at DL. It starts at 8:45pm.

There is a dessert seating to see F! and the fireworks. If you get the first show of F! you are allowed to stay in your seats to watch the fireworks after F!. But since the fireworks start at 8:45pm and F! starts at 9pm you will be able to see the fireworks first from the F! dessert seats and shortly watch the first show of F!. You have to check in early so you can watch both shows in the reserved seating area. Check out Fantasmic! Superthread - Or Everything You Need To Know About Fantasmic at Disneyland which will tell you everything about F!.


----------



## iamthehiccup

Does anyone know what website I can check out to see what rides will be down in December?  I've been searching but had no luck.


----------



## mvf-m11c

iamthehiccup said:


> Does anyone know what website I can check out to see what rides will be down in December?  I've been searching but had no luck.



You can look at Disneyland Park Hours December 2011 and it also shows the rehabs for which rides are down in that month. Mostly in December every year, all of the rides at the DLR will be running.


----------



## 6Smiles

Bumping off page 4  Christmas eve is 5 months away


----------



## monkey30

I am so excited! I get to go to DL for both Halloween time and Christmas! 
I just booked my flight for me and a good friend. Leaving DH and the kiddos at home for some much needed rest... Wait a minute rest? I hav the plane ride to rest I guess!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Monkey30, are you doing two separate trips, one for each season, or you, like me, trying to do one long trip to get in both holidays?


----------



## greenkai3000

Are there usually any hotel and ticket offers for the Holiday Season? If so, how far in advance does Disney offer them?  

Will the dates the Cast Members have their parties , and the Candle light procession be posted anywhere for those of us who are trying to avoid those dates?  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## monkey30

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Monkey30, are you doing two separate trips, one for each season, or you, like me, trying to do one long trip to get in both holidays?



2 seperate trips, I go end of Sept with the family and then end of nov with a good friend


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Getting excited!!  Just over 4 months for us!

Does anyone have any idea what time Tangaroa Terrace opens for breakfast btw?


----------



## I'm mikey

Heres a couple of pics from Dec 2011.

Paradise Pier Santa


----------



## tksbaskets

Who doesn't smile and start humming Christmas Carols when we see great DL pics?  I just love the ones that have been posted.  Here are a couple that make me smile.






Plus the added bonus that my men still will humor me for pics like this:


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Thank you so much for posting the pictures .... just made my day!


----------



## julieheyer

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Did anyone else read that Disneyland is starting the Christmas Holiday officially on November 12th?
> 
> This is huge for us, that is our official first day in Disneyland!!  I couldn't be more thrilled!!



Woohoo! We're going the 15-16th! I'm so excited to get the full Christmas celebration! I can't wait!! 

This thread rocks, btw! Thank you!


----------



## Mommyof2boys1118

When do you think dca will open during Christmas week? 
I looked at last year and da did not open untill 10am but with the new additions it looks like they have been opening dca earlier then previous years, but I don't know for sure. 
So if you have a guess please let me know what you think!


----------



## monkey30

I am loving the pictures, bring on more!


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> Hello again, *MyMuse!*!
> 
> I thought of you a couple of days ago because I stumbled upon your post in this thread about being Geek of the Month!  Or was it Geek of the Week?
> 
> In any case, I'm glad to see you're still here, and I am so happy for you that you will be arriving on the first official day of the holiday season!  Woo hoo!



Hi!!! 

I was Geek of the Week for D23 in April. 

Yes, very excited about our Disneyland trip falling on the first day of the holiday season. 

I'm trying to finalize all of our want list for Sept 12 (??) booking (assuming it's still 60 days out from your first day): Holiday Tour, Segway Tour (if they actually resume those), eating places, etc. 

We booked DLH and hoping the price goes down a bit!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

We've got our reservations made, 2 rooms @ Paradise Pier - 12/23 - 12/26... Can't wait!! Now we need to plan some of the specifics. Anyone know when they post the Christmas menus? I saw the 2011 menus but I'm interested in what the new DCA restaurant will serve up on Christmas and seeing if it'll work out with World of Color  

I'm most excited about telling my son - I just haven't decided how/when to do it... So many choices on surprising him - a pre-Christmas gift, a phone call from Micky and Friends, just wake him up at 6am and say we're going to Disneyland! He wears his emotions on his sleeve and I have a feeling he'll get some happy tears running down his face no matter how I do it!   

J.


----------



## disneymom0104

Love the pictures!  We are so excited to visit during Christmas season.  We have done WDW and DL during Halloween and while we love that I cannot wait for some Christmas magic   I am a little worried about crowds since we are used to almost empty parks when we go to WDW (we did do fine during Halloweentime at DL last year).  I am hoping with longer park hours and more crowds the lines will feel the same


----------



## 6Smiles

If you could choose one which one would you choose for a special Christmas Day treat?

Desert Seating for Fantasmic
Lunch at Blue Bayou
or
Holiday Tour?

Thanks!
Kris


----------



## blackjackdelta

6Smiles said:


> If you could choose one which one would you choose for a special Christmas Day treat?
> 
> Desert Seating for Fantasmic
> Lunch at Blue Bayou
> or
> Holiday Tour?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kris


 

Since I have done the others many times I would do the Holiday Tour..Have never been there during the holidays though.

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

blackjackdelta said:


> Since I have done the others many times I would do the Holiday Tour..Have never been there during the holidays though.
> 
> Jack



*Jack!*

How good to see you over in this thread. I know you've had a lot going on lately.  I hope all is well.  I'm so glad you joined us.






*Kris* - I was thinking the same thing that Jack said.  Even though the Dessert seating would be nice and Blue Bayou would be nice, I'd go for the tour.  The holiday tour on Christmas would probably be extra fun!



​
By the way, everyone - back for a second year in a row, the Theme Week Countdown to the holiday season begins in this thread on Monday, August 27th, and will continue until Monday, November 12th. Get ready!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sherry E said:


> *Jack!*
> 
> How good to see you over in this thread. I know you've had a lot going on lately. I hope all is well. I'm so glad you joined us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris* - I was thinking the same thing that Jack said. Even though the Dessert seating would be nice and Blue Bayou would be nice, I'd go for the tour. The holiday tour on Christmas would probably be extra fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> By the way, everyone - back for a second year in a row, the Theme Week Countdown to the holiday season begins in this thread on Monday, August 27th, and will continue until Monday, November 12th. Get ready!


 

Thanks Sherry, my wife has been toying with the idea of going during Christmas,

Jack


----------



## cpster

Sherry E said:


> By the way, everyone - back for a second year in a row, the Theme Week Countdown to the holiday season begins in this thread on Monday, August 27th, and will continue until Monday, November 12th. Get ready!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## pattyduke34

My whole family did the tour last year and it was great!    Had 2 teenagers and they even enjoyed it...


----------



## Kuilima

Do fastpass rides change for the holidays?  Do they give out FPs for HMH or IASW?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Kuilima said:


> Do fastpass rides change for the holidays?  Do they give out FPs for HMH or IASW?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I beleive that HMH has FP during HMH not the non-holiday version...IASWH does not have FP's.


----------



## RedRosie

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I beleive that HMH has FP during HMH not the non-holiday version...IASWH does not have FP's.



I got FPs for HMH in Nov 2010 and Sept 2011.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

pattyduke34 said:


> My whole family did the tour last year and it was great!    Had 2 teenagers and they even enjoyed it...



I'm getting really excited about the tour option after reading about how so many people really love it, but could any of you say a bit about why it's so special? What you liked so much? Behind the scenes stuff? Up-close views? Great tour guide giving interesting info? The seat at the parade?


----------



## ducky_love

Can anyone tell me if the Christmas tour will start on Nov 12th?  Thanks!


----------



## kandyk

We are booked for Dec 18-22, we haven't been at Christmastime since 2005 and I am super excited to go and see all the beautiful decorations.

What exactly is the Theme Week Countdown that everyone is excited for?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

RedRosie said:


> I got FPs for HMH in Nov 2010 and Sept 2011.



Correct because both of those times have the NBC overlay.....


----------



## Sherry E

*Kandace/kandyk -*

Hello!  First of all, I'm so glad for you that you get to experience the parks (and don't forget to visit the 3 hotels too) at Christmas time again - this year is sure to be even more special because of the new decorations that are expected in California Adventure.

You asked about the Theme Week Countdown.  I don't know if everyone else is excited for it, but I'm doing it anyway!

Last year - in late August - I began a countdown in this thread to the start of the holiday season at Disneyland.  Last year the season began on 11/14.  So from late August to November 14, the countdown picked up steam.  What would happen is that every Monday I would announce a new "theme" or specific highlight of the holiday season at DLR (with a bit of a description/summary about the theme), and everyone in the thread was welcome to share their photos within that same theme.  The themes were surprises in 2011, but this year I will use most of the same ones and just switch up the order of them to keep it fairly unpredictable!  Or I may tweak a theme or two, to include or blend with something else.

So, for example, one week's theme might be Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Anyone who has photos of HMH is encouraged to dig them up and share.  Another theme week would be something like "It's a Small World Holiday."  Same idea.  It's kind of interesting to see everyone's photos grouped together in one collection or package, at the same time.

Basically this is a fun way to build excitement and anticipation for the start of the season, get everyone to participate in showcasing their photos, as well as shine a spotlight on some aspects of Disneyland Resort's holiday season that may be unknown, or previously overlooked by certain visitors.  This countdown also encourages people to get out there and notice the details all around the resort and take more photos!


This year, we will start the Theme Week Countdown on Monday, August 27.  There will be a new theme every Monday, all the way through November 5th, and then we will switch to a daily countdown of "mini-themes" from 11/6 through 11/11.  The final theme will be a sort of "Miscellaneous/catchall/post your favorites of the bunch" on 11/12.  

It will be easy to follow when we get into it!

Currently I have a Theme Week Countdown happening in the Halloween Superthread as well.  (Lots of great contributions from DIS'ers so far!)  It began last Friday with Haunted Mansion Holiday, and there will be a new theme every Friday through September 14.




​



*ducky_love -*

I'm 99.9% positive that the holiday tour will begin on 11/12.  Last year it began on 11/14, which was the season's start date.  So unless things have been drastically altered, I think it should be business as usual!


​


----------



## Pesky

I'm mikey said:


> Heres a couple of pics from Dec 2011.
> 
> Paradise Pier Santa



Wow, he's a great looking Santa!  

Can't wait to hear all the reports from you Christmas 2012 folks!  I'm going to pilfer all your info to plan the kids' first Disney visit next Christmas.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Ooooh!  Watch out Sherry, I am stockpiled with photos of the holiday season!  Yay! Can't wait for the themes to start!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Does anyone know when they announce their Christmas menus? I have seen the 2011 menus at themouseforless (would link, but I don't have enough posts yet) but with the Carthay Circle Restaurant being new and the place to go for WoC preferred viewing access I'm really interested to know what they'll be serving... Any ideas on when the menus would be available and any speculation on what they would serve?

Thanks.

J.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm super excited about the countdown too


----------



## sirvin12

Can't wait for the countdown Sherry!!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Anyone know when they post the official DL/DCA park hours for the month of December?  We visited WDW last December and will be visiting DL this December for our first stay at DL during the holidays!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Anyone know when they post the official DL/DCA park hours for the month of December?  We visited WDW last December and will be visiting DL this December for our first stay at DL during the holidays!



I think they post hours six weeks out.  Which, with what I've read is a shorter advance notice than WDW.


----------



## lurpee

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> Anyone know when they post the official DL/DCA park hours for the month of December?  We visited WDW last December and will be visiting DL this December for our first stay at DL during the holidays!



When will you be there?  We'll be there December 15th-25th with some time off in the middle. 
Kerri


----------



## Sacha_L

Just booked 12/25-12/30!!!

I know it will be crazy busy but we have been before, and I'm super excited for all the Christmas decorations 

Group of 8 and I'm the planner for the group.  Eeeek!  Oh who am I kidding I LOVE planning . I've planned multiple vacations for this group.  

DH grandpa 88
DH 39
Me 36
MIL 67
DH'S Aunt 55
Family Friend 64
DS1 11
DS2. 8

We are staying at Best Western Raffles-first time off property (we have done DL once 2007 and DW 2011).  DLH was $1500 more . 

We are on the dining plan DH grandpa bought it so we are using it . Anyone with any tips to maximize?  We got the 5 day plan.  

I also need to rent a scooter for DH grandpa.  He thought it was amazing last year at DW.  Anyone got a favorite company?  And do we need a gac for him to use the wheel chair entrance?  Didn't last year at WDW but I am just curious.  Any tips for traveling with him at DL?  

This trip was totally out of the blue so I am starting to plan today.  I'm making my way through this whole thread do forgive me if the above questions are answered.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

lurpee said:


> When will you be there?  We'll be there December 15th-25th with some time off in the middle.
> Kerri



We will be there the 16th to the 22nd.  I'm graduating from nursing school on the 14th and we are taking our kids to Disneyland to celebrate!


----------



## lurpee

That's awesome!  Congratulations!  We will be needing a lot of the same info then!
Kerri


----------



## GMU MOM

Hi all, I booked our first trip to Disneyland 12/25-01/01. 

We arrive the evening of Christmas day and leave early morning on the 1st. This trip is a surprise for our 2 boys ages 11 and 5 on the trip. They will find out Christmas morning and then we head straight to the airport for our 5+ hour flight.

I'm really excited but I'm a bit nervous about the crowds as we have never travelled anywhere during a holiday!

We will be spending 5 days at the parks and probably 12/30 will be a rest day/DTD/visiting the resorts... not sure yet. But we want to be well rested for NYE since we will spend the whole day at the park. 

Can anyone tell me if we will be allowed re-entry to the park on NYE if we get our hands stamped and the park reaches capacity?


----------



## skellinton

I will be there December 1st-7th (leaving the 7th, so in the park for 5.5 days!)
I am going with my cousin and her partner, her partner's sister, and my 4 year old nephew (their son)!   I am so very excited, I am going down a day earlier then the rest of them, and they are not telling my nephew where they are going until they get to the airport.  They won't tell him I am there at all, I will just be waiting by the statue in front of the castle for them they day they arrive.   We went to WDW together last year and every day he asks when Aunt Molly is taking him back, we have a little mutual admiration society thing going on, both for each other and all things Disney!  He very excitedly told me about the "new Disneyworld in California called Disneyland" the other day and since he is a huge Cars fan his head just might explode when he gets there!   
I take a Disney trip every other year, but the last 3 trips have been to WDW, so going this year to DL is a double treat.   Not only am I getting a trip two years in a row, but, I am gettting to go back to my beloved DL and see the HMH again, and hopefully Jack will be there   My husband and I were married on Halloween and had a Nighmare Before Xmas wedding, so to say that HMH is my most favorite ride ever is a bit of an understatement!  

In any event, I cannot wait, I feel like stopping strangers on the street to tell them all about my trip because I am so excited, but I fear most of them would not understand.  Instead my poor husband (who is staying home) has to hear alllllll about it!

Bring on the Mickey eared gingerbread cookies!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> We will be there the 16th to the 22nd.  I'm graduating from nursing school on the 14th and we are taking our kids to Disneyland to celebrate!



What a great way to celebrate!



GMU MOM said:


> Hi all, I booked our first trip to Disneyland 12/25-01/01.
> 
> We arrive the evening of Christmas day and leave early morning on the 1st. This trip is a surprise for our 2 boys ages 11 and 5 on the trip. They will find out Christmas morning and then we head straight to the airport for our 5+ hour flight.
> 
> I'm really excited but I'm a bit nervous about the crowds as we have never traveled anywhere during a holiday!
> 
> We will be spending 5 days at the parks and probably 12/30 will be a rest day/DTD/visiting the resorts... not sure yet. But we want to be well rested for NYE since we will spend the whole day at the park.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if we will be allowed re-entry to the park on NYE if we get our hands stamped and the park reaches capacity?



I can't even imagine how fun this will be for you!  I remember commercials were parent surprised their kids with a Disney trip.  We've never been able to keep that good a secret!

My experience is that you can get back into the parks.  Are you staying on property?

It is also my experience that people are nuts about staking out spots for the fireworks early in the afternoon (blankets etc. with someone holding the spot).  I like fireworks but really wouldn't take my park time mantling a spot.

We've been at WDW or DL for the past 6 years on NYE.  This past year was the first year I convinced my gang to go back into the park after a full day to count down the new year.  I was soooo excited.  Had to laugh when it was so foggy we couldn't even see the fireworks!

Welcome 2012!  We think we can see you.


----------



## GMU MOM

tksbaskets said:


> What a great way to celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine how fun this will be for you!  I remember commercials were parent surprised their kids with a Disney trip.  We've never been able to keep that good a secret!
> 
> My experience is that you can get back into the parks.  Are you staying on property?
> 
> It is also my experience that people are nuts about staking out spots for the fireworks early in the afternoon (blankets etc. with someone holding the spot).  I like fireworks but really wouldn't take my park time mantling a spot.
> 
> We've been at WDW or DL for the past 6 years on NYE.  This past year was the first year I convinced my gang to go back into the park after a full day to count down the new year.  I was soooo excited.  Had to laugh when it was so foggy we couldn't even see the fireworks!
> 
> Welcome 2012!  We think we can see you.



We are staying at BWPPI thanks to all the great advice on these boards to stay within short walking distance to the parks especially Christmas week.

It is going to be really hard to keep it a secret but I think because we're going to WDW in November, I can focus the kids' attention on that. I even booked eveything before telling DH, I had to make sure he wouldn't blow the surprise!

I think we are going to take it real slow on the 31st only doing walk on rides or shows so that the kids will still have enough energy for the countdown to the new year.


----------



## jacs1234

Can you book the holiday tour yet?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

jacs1234 said:


> Can you book the holiday tour yet?



I think tours can be booked 30 days out


----------



## Sherry E

This was on Page 3 - time for a bump!


----------



## tksbaskets

Page 3??  A tad OT but my guys and I were sitting at dinner discussing our upcoming summer 2013 trip.  The more dates proposed the less likely it looked like we were going to find a time that all four of us could go to either Star Wars Weekend (June) at WDW or D23 Expo (August) at DL.  

We decided we'd try and get a Christmas holiday vacation using our DVC 12/23 - 12/30.   We alternate between DL and WDW.  I was able to book all but 12/27 so we are on a waitlist for that night.  If the waitlist comes through we'll have a Christmas trip to WDW.  If not, I'll be living vicariously through all of your trip reports.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Page 3??  A tad OT but my guys and I were sitting at dinner discussing our upcoming summer 2013 trip.  The more dates proposed the less likely it looked like we were going to find a time that all four of us could go to either Star Wars Weekend (June) at WDW or D23 Expo (August) at DL.
> 
> We decided we'd try and get a Christmas holiday vacation using our DVC 12/23 - 12/30.   We alternate between DL and WDW.  I was able to book all but 12/27 so we are on a waitlist for that night.  If the waitlist comes through we'll have a Christmas trip to WDW.  If not, I'll be living vicariously through all of your trip reports.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I hope it works out for you, TK!  I know that it will be weird to not have any kind of holiday Disney trip - to whichever resort - this year, so I am crossing my fingers that 12/27 frees up!

If 12/27 did not become available, is it out of the realm of possibility to just go for 12/23 - 12/27?  I mean, it would be a short trip - and WDW is so massive - but a least it would be a little taste of the holidays for you.  And it wouldn't be your first trip there for the season, so at least you would know what you can leave off of the agenda.


----------



## lurpee

Just booked our hotel rooms for our trip!  So excited!  That's it I guess!  I had to tell someone because everyone else is unavailable at the moment.
Kerri


----------



## Sherry E

lurpee said:


> Just booked our hotel rooms for our trip!  So excited!  That's it I guess!  I had to tell someone because everyone else is unavailable at the moment.
> Kerri




*Kerri -*

Yay!  It's so exciting to have the hotel booked, isn't it?  You know you're one step closer to your holiday trip.


----------



## disneytodiefor

I hope this is the right place to ask.  Does anyone know if Disneyland usually closes rides the first full week in Nov to put up Christmas or is everything usually open at that time.  Specifically thinking haunted mansion and pirates?  i haven't been in years and am trying to plan something for that week.  TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

disneytodiefor said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask.  Does anyone know if Disneyland usually closes rides the first full week in Nov to put up Christmas or is everything usually open at that time.  Specifically thinking haunted mansion and pirates?  i haven't been in years and am trying to plan something for that week.  TIA!



Haunted Mansion will be open in its "Haunted Mansion Holiday" form - which is a Nightmare Before Christmas overlay on the regular ride.  It's very thorough and detailed, and some people love it while others hate it!

Pirates should be open.  Last year Pirates was closed for 2-1/2 months because it was undergoing a major refurbishment, but most likely it should be open this year.

It's a Small World will be closed until maybe 11/9 - 11/11-ish, as it receives its holiday overlay.

That period of time right before the holiday season officially starts (which is 11/12 this year), and after Halloween Time has ended, is off-peak season, so it is likely that there could be other closures too.


----------



## disneytodiefor

Thanks for the info.  I am deciding between first and second week of November and I just don't know alot so that is very helpful. If you have any other thoughts for me let me know... THANKS!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

lurpee said:


> Just booked our hotel rooms for our trip!  So excited!  That's it I guess!  I had to tell someone because everyone else is unavailable at the moment.
> Kerri



Where have you decided on staying?  We are staying off site 2 nights at Desert Palms Hotel and Suites, and then moving on site to a 1 bedroom villa at the Grand Californian.  
If I remember correctly we had similar travel dates.


----------



## kaoden39

I swear the time has suddenly started moving faster.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I hope it works out for you, TK!  I know that it will be weird to not have any kind of holiday Disney trip - to whichever resort - this year, so I am crossing my fingers that 12/27 frees up!
> 
> If 12/27 did not become available, is it out of the realm of possibility to just go for 12/23 - 12/27?  I mean, it would be a short trip - and WDW is so massive - but a least it would be a little taste of the holidays for you.  And it wouldn't be your first trip there for the season, so at least you would know what you can leave off of the agenda.



It is a remote possibility but if we are going to pay airfare to take all four of us on a trip it's nice to stay for a week.  We have talked about cheating on the mouse and having a day or two at ....the other place....  Just talked mind you.


----------



## lurpee

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> Where have you decided on staying?  We are staying off site 2 nights at Desert Palms Hotel and Suites, and then moving on site to a 1 bedroom villa at the Grand Californian.
> If I remember correctly we had similar travel dates.



We had to go with Holiday Inn Express Maingate because of the size of our party (family reunion). So we've reserved 8 suites and two rooms. the hotel is under renovations so we're praying they're done by then. 

I would love to stay on site!  You'll have a blast!  Maybe we'll run into each other while there. 
Kerri


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  The Candlelight Processional is going from 2 nights to...20 NIGHTS!!!  Is that because Disneyland cannot commit to having an actual Christmas party yet?  Or are they just copying WDW now that the DCA makeover is complete?

Let's discuss it, everyone!!  It's holiday news!  Will it affect your trip in any way?

Here is the Disney Parks Blog entry:

An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Scheduled for 2012



P.S.  As long as they are not charging AP holders an arm and a leg to watch the CP on the other nights past 12/1 & 12/2, I'm excited to see it for the first time!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Thanks *Sherry* for keeping us all up to date.    When it was only 2 nights I was going to try to avoid it.  But now that it is 20 that should spread the crowd out.  Now I just have to avoid the cast party .... do we know for sure when that will be.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  The Candlelight Processional is going from 2 nights to...20 NIGHTS!!!  Is that because Disneyland cannot commit to having an actual Christmas party yet?  Or are they just copying WDW now that the DCA makeover is complete?
> 
> Let's discuss it, everyone!!  It's holiday news!  Will it affect your trip in any way?
> 
> Here is the Disney Parks Blog entry:
> 
> An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Scheduled for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  As long as they are not charging AP holders an arm and a leg to watch the CP on the other nights past 12/1 & 12/2, I'm excited to see it for the first time!




I can honestly say I am glad that it is after we are there.  It is sure to bring in crowds.  I know that it would be wonderful to see, but I want a relatively quiet visit.


----------



## Sherry E

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Thanks *Sherry* for keeping us all up to date.    When it was only 2 nights I was going to try to avoid it.  But now that it is 20 that should spread the crowd out.  Now I just have to avoid the cast party .... do we know for sure when that will be.



You're welcome - I just happened to be on the Parks Blog a short while ago (which was miraculous in and of itself, that I would see a new blog so soon after it went up!), and then I got to the DIS and noticed that Tom (of the Podcast team) had started a thread about it. 

But...since this is where we discuss and break Disneyland holiday news anyway, we might as well chat about it here too!

I think this development will serve to spread crowds out a bit, but I also think that now that the CP is being made available to lots and lots of people, Disneyland will be more crowded overall - and more crowded in areas of the parks where we do not want extra crowds (like around IASW Holiday).


I am actually wondering how the Cast Member parties will be handled now, in light of this CP news.  Will they even still be held on 12/10 & 12/11 (which is what I would have assumed, though nothing has been announced yet)?

Or...here is a thought...maybe, just maybe, the CM parties will be held in DCA this year, now that all the work is complete, and Cars Land/Buena Vista Street are expected/rumored to be fully decorated?


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I can honestly say I am glad that it is after we are there.  It is sure to bring in crowds.  I know that it would be wonderful to see, but I want a relatively quiet visit.



*Michele -*

I know what you mean - I think you need a holiday trip that is as hassle-free and stress-free as possible!

I will embrace the CP it if I am there when it's happening and if I can see it without paying some crazy fee.  BUT I agree with you that it's going to bring in crowds.  There will be more crowds packed into Main Street and Town Square, and there will be more crowds at the hotels and in the parks in general, I think.

First of all, now this will mean that there will be many different narrators, just like WDW has.  No longer will it be only one person speaking.  More famous people means more people packing in to see the ceremony.

I suspect that DLR is thinking that DCA will offer enough of its own holiday stuff to lure people over there, and that they will not all be packed into DL.  They need something in DCA to balance out the holiday festivities, so I guess that we can probably count on Cars Land and BVS being decorated - which was rumored anyway, but not confirmed.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I'm trying to plan my birthday trip (Dec 4) but really want to avoid as much of the crowds as possible.  I'm not as interested in the rides as just seeing all the decorations so I think I should be okay.  Wonder when they'll announce all the CP dates???


----------



## Sherry E

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'm trying to plan my birthday trip (Dec 4) but really want to avoid as much of the crowds as possible.  I'm not as interested in the rides as just seeing all the decorations so I think I should be okay.  Wonder when they'll announce all the CP dates???



Oh that's right - I remember you mentioned that this is your birthday trip a long time ago!

Whatever you do, don't miss IASW Holiday (you said you are not as interested in the rides) - that's one of the highlights and it is amazing & stunning inside and outside (especially after dark)!  Also, the Storybook Land boat ride has teeny decorations on the cottages!

Yes, I'm very curious what exactly the CP dates will be too.  Hmmm...  Oh, just realized - the CP would have to take place on every single night from December 1 - 20 to amount to 20 nights!  So there will be no CP on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.

I am really beginning to wonder if the CM parties will be held in DCA this year so as not to conflict with the CP nights in DL.  For the general public, DLR has got to put something of almost-equal interest in DCA for the holidays.  If they are not going to have a full-fledged holiday party or a full holiday version of World of Color, they're most likely going to do the rumored themed decorations in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street.  That should draw some crowds across the esplanade and out of Disneyland.  If they pack all of the holiday punch into Disneyland and barely anything in DCA, it will be a madhouse!


----------



## danimaroo

Ho boy, this is now making me a little nervous for our first trip to Disneyland.  We'll be there from November 29th-December 2nd, with our park days being half of Thursday, then Friday and Saturday. What kind of lines should we expect? 

We're not planning on doing the CP, and I thought maybe things would be less insane in other areas of the park while everyone is watching CP... I'm okay with some lines, but hour plus waits aren't really our cup of tea.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay, we'll be there Dec 5th-10th... I am guessing there will be some CP nights in there... now, do we want to see it??!  I saw on the blog they will have "special dining packages" to get in to see it if you are not an AP holder.  For those who have seen it, is it long??  Will I feel like I missed out if I don't go see it?  I was hoping to miss it if it was only the 2 days, but now that it is 20... hmmmmm


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Ho boy, this is now making me a little nervous for our first trip to Disneyland.  We'll be there from November 29th-December 2nd, with our park days being half of Thursday, then Friday and Saturday. What kind of lines should we expect?
> 
> We're not planning on doing the CP, and I thought maybe things would be less insane in other areas of the park while everyone is watching CP... I'm okay with some lines, but hour plus waits aren't really our cup of tea.



Hello, *danimaroo*!

I was quite shocked to read this news today - the CP going from 2 nights to 20 nights seems like a huge leap to take!  Maybe 10 nights I could see, but 20?  

I mean, yes, the work in California Adventure is all finished now, and DCA can once again be included in the holiday celebration to a large degree - which will bring a lot of people into that park and out of Disneyland, but...at the end of the day we still only have 2 parks and 3 hotels.  WDW has lots of Candlelight Processional nights - but they are a huge resort, so it's a more commensurate type of thing!

I wonder about the lines too.  This is uncharted territory for Disneyland!  

I mentioned to you over in the December check-in/roll call thread that I was there last year on the second day of the CP.  Crowds began to build in the mid-to-late afternoon,and it was getting super-crowded along Main Street and all the way towards IASW Holiday and back to Toon Town.  I think part of that was due to the parade time being altered for the Candlelight Processional, though.

You'll be there on the very first weekend of the CP -  although, from what the Disney Parks Blog implies, those first 2 CP nights are still invitation only.  So I am now wondering if those first 2 nights might actually be _better_ than the subsequent CP nights, simply because they are more exclusive??

I think the crowds and popularity of the CP over the 20 nights might all be dependent on how much AP holders and others are being charged to see it with the dinner packages.  If it is an outrageous amount, people will not want to pay it.

However, all the people who are not interested in seeing the CP (for whatever reason) will clog into other areas of Disneyland or into California Adventure.


----------



## lurpee

That's great!  Thanks for posting this info!  Does anyone have any idea what kind of dining will be available with this?


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Okay, we'll be there Dec 5th-10th... I am guessing there will be some CP nights in there... now, do we want to see it??!  I saw on the blog they will have "special dining packages" to get in to see it if you are not an AP holder.  For those who have seen it, is it long??  Will I feel like I missed out if I don't go see it?  I was hoping to miss it if it was only the 2 days, but now that it is 20... hmmmmm



*Mommy2PrincessAbby -*

You're going right around the time I probably would choose to go.  I was thinking of trying to do another early December trip.  There will be a CP every night of your trip, according to the info the Parks Blog gave us - every night from 12/1 - 12/20.

Well, I will be the first one to admit that I have not yet seen the CP, though I would like to if it were not crazy expensive.  It used to be offered to people with dining packages in the past, and then it suddenly became more exclusive for some reason.

This is where we need *Mariezp* to come in and comment - she has seen the CP in the past and really enjoyed it.  She can tell us how long it lasted.

I think that to see the CP or not to see it kind of depends on how much you do or do not love Christmas and Christmasy things, and the story of Christmas.  I want to see the CP one time in my life just because I love love love Christmas and Christmas songs and all of that stuff - I love the whimsical side of it, as well as the more spiritual side of it.  The CP is largely a spiritually-rooted event, so I would guess that many people avoid it because they are not religious at all.


----------



## Sherry E

lurpee said:


> That's great!  Thanks for posting this info!  Does anyone have any idea what kind of dining will be available with this?



*Kerri -*

I am wondering this too!  We need Mariezp to come in and let us know if she did one of the dining packages when she saw the CP years ago.

I wonder which restaurant(s) would be included, or how it would work?  Maybe Plaza Inn?  Maybe the new and improved Carnation Cafe?


----------



## Sherry E

Going back and looking at the Parks Blog again, it hit me that the CP will have to take place on every single night (2 times a night) between 12/1 and 12/20 to amount to 20 nights.  So that means that there will be no CP on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Thanks Sherry, I had somehow missed that CP would be every night...

Once again I am baffled how Disney thinks no one needs to stay more than 5 days... thank goodness we booked our package long ago with the 6 day hoppers... I love 6 days, we don't have to rush... but now that I am considering the CP dining package, we will be plenty busy!!  My plan (if the calendar cooperates) is:

Wed 5th--Fireworks from the hub (following the do this early in case of wind rule)
Thurs 6th--WOC
Fri 7th--F! Dessert Seating
Sat 8th--CP with dining package?
Sun 9th--open (in case I have to shift everything forward or around thanks to the calendar or wind.)

I really can't wait to firm things up... seems like it will be here so soon, and yet it is still like 2 months before I get a calendar.


----------



## brettandlyndi

Very excited to be going again this Thanksgiving for 4 days!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Thanks Sherry, I had somehow missed that CP would be every night...
> 
> Once again I am baffled how Disney thinks no one needs to stay more than 5 days... thank goodness we booked our package long ago with the 6 day hoppers... I love 6 days, we don't have to rush... but now that I am considering the CP dining package, we will be plenty busy!!  My plan (if the calendar cooperates) is:
> 
> Wed 5th--Fireworks from the hub (following the do this early in case of wind rule)
> Thurs 6th--WOC
> Fri 7th--F! Dessert Seating
> Sat 8th--CP with dining package?
> Sun 9th--open (in case I have to shift everything forward or around thanks to the calendar or wind.)
> 
> I really can't wait to firm things up... seems like it will be here so soon, and yet it is still like 2 months before I get a calendar.



Oh, you are definitely not the only one who didn't notice that the CP would be every night!  I was focused on the "20 nights" aspect of the Blog, and totally looked past the part that mentioned 12/20 as being the last CP date!  
So I quickly went back and revised my earlier comment to reflect the correct info before we got too much further, so that no one else would pop into the thread and say "Didn't you see that it says December 20th is the last date?"

In my mind I was assuming there would be a CP on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but I guess not.

I am wondering what the Blog means about AP holders being able to see the CP between 12/3 - 12/20.  That seems to be separate from the dining package thing.  So I wonder if they will offer actual good seats to people with the paid dining packages, and then do another lottery/sweepstakes sort of thing for the AP holders so they can get prime "standing/viewing spots" for the other nights.  Or maybe they will give the AP holders seats too, although I cannot imagine DLR offering that for free.  They would probably charge for it.

Oh, and I could easily, easily spend more than 5 days at DLR during the holidays.  I never get everything done that I want to do!





brettandlyndi said:


> Very excited to be going again this Thanksgiving for 4 days!



Woo hoo!  How exciting!   I haven't done an actual Thanksgiving weekend at DLR for many years.


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *danimaroo*!
> 
> I was quite shocked to read this news today - the CP going from 2 nights to 20 nights seems like a huge leap to take!  Maybe 10 nights I could see, but 20?
> 
> I mean, yes, the work in California Adventure is all finished now, and DCA can once again be included in the holiday celebration to a large degree - which will bring a lot of people into that park and out of Disneyland, but...at the end of the day we still only have 2 parks and 3 hotels.  WDW has lots of Candlelight Processional nights - but they are a huge resort, so it's a more commensurate type of thing!
> 
> I wonder about the lines too.  This is uncharted territory for Disneyland!
> 
> I mentioned to you over in the December check-in/roll call thread that I was there last year on the second day of the CP.  Crowds began to build in the mid-to-late afternoon,and it was getting super-crowded along Main Street and all the way towards IASW Holiday and back to Toon Town.  I think part of that was due to the parade time being altered for the Candlelight Processional, though.
> 
> You'll be there on the very first weekend of the CP -  although, from what the Disney Parks Blog implies, those first 2 CP nights are still invitation only.  So I am now wondering if those first 2 nights might actually be _better_ than the subsequent CP nights, simply because they are more exclusive??
> 
> I think the crowds and popularity of the CP over the 20 nights might all be dependent on how much AP holders and others are being charged to see it with the dinner packages.  If it is an outrageous amount, people will not want to pay it.
> 
> However, all the people who are not interested in seeing the CP (for whatever reason) will clog into other areas of Disneyland or into California Adventure.



Yeah, I was NOT expecting to see that either, haha! Fingers crossed that perhaps the first weekend will be better than the other nights due to being "exclusive" (if it it is at all)... I guess I won't worry too much about it and as long as we both go in knowing that it'll be a bit more crowded than what we're used to in WDW (we go in January when crowds are low), then we'll be okay! Also planning to get a lot of attractions done at rope drop/early morning, so even if things pick up in the afternoon, we can enjoy more the ambiance of the parks, etc. 

It'll be interesting to see how things turn out! I'm just beyond excited to celebrate my birthday, first visit, and see all of the amazing decorations/holiday attractions in Disneyland!


----------



## disneymum2201

We are in the 29th Nov out the 3rd December and were really looking forward to seeing the CP. When they are talking invite only and packages do you think that is just for seats?? or does that mean the park will close for the invited guests only to view the CP?? Feeling a bit confused and disappointed but if we could still watch it standing up from a distance somewhere behind I dont think I would feel so disappointed.


----------



## 6Smiles

I can honestly say I'm not sure how I feel about this news. Thinking the week 14 -20 would be less crowded before the 21st brought in the Christmas crowds. This is not going to be the case with the CP every night. New decision - CP dinner or holiday tour? Every time I think I have things figured out something creeps in to make me go hmmmmm. I'm starting to regret not getting an AP for our two week trip. Well We will just have to wait and see how this all pans out.
No matter what Christmas at DLR here we come ! 

Kris
PS: Sherry can't wait for the end of August - making time to fit the countdown in.


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Yeah, I was NOT expecting to see that either, haha! Fingers crossed that perhaps the first weekend will be better than the other nights due to being "exclusive" (if it it is at all)... I guess I won't worry too much about it and as long as we both go in knowing that it'll be a bit more crowded than what we're used to in WDW (we go in January when crowds are low), then we'll be okay! Also planning to get a lot of attractions done at rope drop/early morning, so even if things pick up in the afternoon, we can enjoy more the ambiance of the parks, etc.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how things turn out! I'm just beyond excited to celebrate my birthday, first visit, and see all of the amazing decorations/holiday attractions in Disneyland!



*danimaroo -*

I agree - it will be very interesting to see how it all turns out as far as how the crowds spread out in both parks, around Downtown Disney, etc.

I think that celebrating your birthday and first visit with a Christmas time visit to Disneyland Resort will be amazing.  You have so much to look forward to - everything is so beautiful!  Even just doing something simple like sitting in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and listening to the carolers or the pianist/guitarist is so wonderful during the season, and it offers a nice break from the crowds in the parks.




disneymum2201 said:


> We are in the 29th Nov out the 3rd December and were really looking forward to seeing the CP. When they are talking invite only and packages do you think that is just for seats?? or does that mean the park will close for the invited guests only to view the CP?? Feeling a bit confused and disappointed but if we could still watch it standing up from a distance somewhere behind I dont think I would feel so disappointed.



*disneymum2201 -*

The CP does look very beautiful, from anything I have seen in photos.  I think that anyone who is a real, true fan of Christmas will love it.  I am really hoping I will be able to squeeze it in somewhere this year.

Okay, so your only options are December 1 & 2 if you want to see the CP (since you're leaving on 12/3)?  Well, in the past, when the CP began to become more exclusive and they stopped selling dinner packages, Disney was basically just inviting a very select group of folks to be seated - maybe some members of the media/press, some people who worked in other aspects of Disney, etc.  I was told by a CM that every now and then, if someone didn't show up for their pre-arranged seats, a CM might give out tickets to random passersby to fill the seats.

I think that people (the general public) were still standing around and watching the CP from other locations, although I don't know how good the view was.  This year, I am not sure what they're doing.  

I don't think that the park would close early on 12/1 or 12/2 since that's a weekend, the hours are longer and that is big business for Disneyland during the holidays.  And they would have to continue to let people in the front gates unless the park was filled to capacity.  So either they will let everyone in and let people stand around to try to catch a glimpse of the CP, or they will find a way to rope off Town Square and direct traffic so that people cannot stand around.

I think that 12/1 and 12/2 will be some of those press/media/Disney VIP events...and there may or may not be space for regular guests to stand and watch the CP.

I think the dinner packages will only be for CP's that fall between 12/3 and 12/20.  I would hope that those would involve actual seating.

I am not sure what's happening with the AP's, and if the AP holders will be able to get seats or just stand around too.




6Smiles said:


> I can honestly say I'm not sure how I feel about this news. Thinking the week 14 -20 would be less crowded before the 21st brought in the Christmas crowds. This is not going to be the case with the CP every night. New decision - CP dinner or holiday tour? Every time I think I have things figured out something creeps in to make me go hmmmmm. I'm starting to regret not getting an AP for our two week trip. Well We will just have to wait and see how this all pans out.
> No matter what Christmas at DLR here we come !
> 
> Kris
> PS: Sherry can't wait for the end of August - making time to fit the countdown in.



*Kris -* 

Woohoo!  Our 2012 Theme Week Countdown is 12 days away!

I know - don't you hate that?  As soon as you think you have a plan squared away, something happens to change it all and you have to go back to the drawing board to reassess your agenda!.

Well, hopefully we will be hearing more about these dinner packages very soon.  If Disney could actually let us know what the prices and set-ups of the packages will be, maybe you will find that it will be more worthwhile than the tour (even though the tour gets such high marks)?  I wonder if there might be some sort of tour/CP combo package floating around?  In any case, the CP doesn't appear to be happening on Christmas, but if you did the tour you would be doing it on Christmas Day, correct (from what I recall you telling us before)?


----------



## skellinton

Wow, that is crazy news about CLP.   I saw CLP in 2005 with Dick Van Dyke and it was amazing.  At the time we got our seats in conjunction with dinner at the Grand Californian, I remember calling at the magical hour and hoping we could get seats as they sold out so fast!  I don't remember how long the show lasted, and we were sitting in the second row, but I remember glancing backand marveling at how far back people were standing.  I don't understand how DL will be able to handle the crowds for 20 consecutive nights, especially where it is positioned.   It seems it would create such a bottle neck, that is clearly where WDW has an advantage as they have a theater type situation for it.   I haven't been back to DL since 2005, how have they been doing CLP in the meantime?  Any chance it will be moved to the Fantasyland Theater?  
I really hope the crowds during the week aren't crazy packed now because of this!


----------



## kswm30b

I have to admit I was bummed when I saw the blog post about CP. Now I'm worried it will be more crowded, plus it will be harder to get pics on main street at night. I'm also worried that it will be harder to get ADRs (which I know normally aren't a problem at disneyland) with the dining packages. I know at wdw it's harder getting ADRs at the Epcot restaurants during the time CP is going on, since so many tables are reserved for the dining packages. I also know how INSANE the lines get for CP there each night. *sigh* more things to worry about I guess! I wish they had started a Christmas party instead.



			
				skellinton said:
			
		

> Any chance it will be moved to the Fantasyland Theater?



Someone asked this on twitter & Disneyland responded "All performances of the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will take place in Town Square this holiday season."


----------



## mybestieismickey

*Nervous dancing*  Not sure what to do.  I was wanting to book our hotel for our trip this week and I have been dithering whether we should stay Tues departing Sat (12/1) or depart Sun (12/2).  I really really want to see the CP.  I love the show at WDW and was even in it during my College Program.  Never seen it at Disneyland.  But seriously, that would be the _only_ reason we would stay that extra day.  DH says we can, but I really don't know if I want to spend all that money (hotel, kennel, DH's paid time off hours) for a maybe.  Not even a definite maybe at this point.  I would be good if there was a decent chance of a somewhat respectable view (definitely willing to put in hours of wait time if necessary), but it being the first night of the new schedule and my having no experience, I wouldn't know what kind of strategy to use.

What to do...?  Myabe book two separate reservations (tues-Sat and Sat night) and then cancel if necessary?  Then I could at least lock in a decent rate...


----------



## blynn

Do you think there is any chance they might move the CP to the outdoor theater where they've had the princess fantasy fair?


----------



## blynn

Or could they move it to where Bill Hill and the Hillbillies are performing now?


----------



## Sherry E

skellinton said:


> Wow, that is crazy news about CLP.   I saw CLP in 2005 with Dick Van Dyke and it was amazing.  At the time we got our seats in conjunction with dinner at the Grand Californian, I remember calling at the magical hour and hoping we could get seats as they sold out so fast!  I don't remember how long the show lasted, and we were sitting in the second row, but I remember glancing backand marveling at how far back people were standing.  I don't understand how DL will be able to handle the crowds for 20 consecutive nights, especially where it is positioned.   It seems it would create such a bottle neck, that is clearly where WDW has an advantage as they have a theater type situation for it.   I haven't been back to DL since 2005, how have they been doing CLP in the meantime?  Any chance it will be moved to the Fantasyland Theater?
> I really hope the crowds during the week aren't crazy packed now because of this!



That's what keeps sticking in my mind - 20 nights!  That's a lot of nights for Disneyland!  They went from 2 nights to 20 nights!  This will affect the foot traffic on Main Street, at the entrance to DL and beyond.  This will affect the parade times (since the CP is happening 2 times per night), and because the parade times will be affected then the holiday tour schedule might change a little bit.

I suppose there will be some nights that are more crowded than others.  If DLR charges the AP holders to see the CP, that will make a difference in attendance and it may not be as bad as we would think.  If they allow the AP holders to do a sort of sweepstakes/lottery thing again and see the CP for free, the crowds could be heavier.

Even though (from photos I've seen) the CP looks like it has a really lovely home in Town Square, I agree that a theater-type set up would be more beneficial at this point.






kswm30b said:


> I have to admit I was bummed when I saw the blog post about CP. Now I'm worried it will be more crowded, plus it will be harder to get pics on main street at night. I'm also worried that it will be harder to get ADRs (which I know normally aren't a problem at disneyland) with the dining packages. I know at wdw it's harder getting ADRs at the Epcot restaurants during the time CP is going on, since so many tables are reserved for the dining packages. I also know how INSANE the lines get for CP there each night. *sigh* more things to worry about I guess! I wish they had started a Christmas party instead.
> 
> 
> Someone asked this on twitter & Disneyland responded "All performances of the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will take place in Town Square this holiday season."




I am positive that a holiday party is coming to DLR sooner or later.  I didn't think they would try it this year, so soon after the DCA makeover was complete (they still have to figure out how to work it so that things we have been used to seeing for years and years - snow on Main Street, holiday fireworks, holiday parade - are suddenly paid party exclusives, which will not go over well with the holiday-loving regulars), but I also didn't think we would get 20 nights of the CP this year!  That came out of the blue!  So what do I know, really?  Even the Halloween parties only take place on 10 or 11 nights (usually 10 nights; there will be 11 nights this year)!

My guess is that, in the next year or two, the CP will either move over to DCA and a Christmas party will happen in DL, or the party will debut in DCA (with a holiday World of Color as the main attraction) and the CP will remain in DL.

Actually, the more and more I think about it, I am certain that the Cast Member parties would have to take place in DCA this year.  Well, there are a few options - the CM parties could either happen in Disneyland before December 1 (seems unlikely), or after December 20 (seems unlikely), or on the weekend of 12/1 & 12/2, with the CP being the focal point of their party and DL closing at 6 p.m.  However, I just cannot see Disneyland closing at 6 p.m. or whatever on a weekend night in December.  Weekdays?  Yes.  Weekends?  I don't see it.  Weekends are when they gets tons of business.

So the only other options are that the Cast Member parties are not happening at all this year...OR they are happening in the "newly re-imagined" California Adventure, with a fully decorated Cars Land and Buena Vista Street as the highlights.  So the question is, will the CM parties - if they happen in DCA - still be on the same nights they would have been anyway (most likely 12/10 and 12/11), or other nights?






mybestieismickey said:


> *Nervous dancing*  Not sure what to do.  I was wanting to book our hotel for our trip this week and I have been dithering whether we should stay Tues departing Sat (12/1) or depart Sun (12/2).  I really really want to see the CP.  I love the show at WDW and was even in it during my College Program.  Never seen it at Disneyland.  But seriously, that would be the _only_ reason we would stay that extra day.  DH says we can, but I really don't know if I want to spend all that money (hotel, kennel, DH's paid time off hours) for a maybe.  Not even a definite maybe at this point.  I would be good if there was a decent chance of a somewhat respectable view (definitely willing to put in hours of wait time if necessary), but it being the first night of the new schedule and my having no experience, I wouldn't know what kind of strategy to use.
> 
> What to do...?  Myabe book two separate reservations (tues-Sat and Sat night) and then cancel if necessary?  Then I could at least lock in a decent rate...



I'm lost on the strategy too!  Part of me is in the "Yay!  This will give me more chances to see the CP since I've never seen it" camp.  On the other hand I am thinking, "What's the catch? How much will they charge AP holders?  Would the AP holders have to stand, while the dinner package people sit down, or do we all get to sit?  And how will Disneyland prevent anyone from standing and watching the CP on 12/1 and 12/2 - the invitation-only nights?"

And then I am thinking, "They'd better tell us who the narrators are going to be before they run the AP sweepstakes!  I don't want to enter to get a slot for the CP, only to find out that the narrator is someone I don't like!"

I would hate to work to get into the CP for a night, only to find out the narrator is someone I am not a fan of, and then find out that on another night someone I love is speaking!

Oh, and I noticed that the PPH was extra busy last year on the last day of the CP.  I would imagine that business at all 3 hotels will pick up this year too.




blynn said:


> Do you think there is any chance they might move the CP to the outdoor theater where they've had the princess fantasy fair?



Not this year.  It sounds like it was clarified by Disney that Town Square will be the spot this year.  I think the CP may move in future years, though.  I suspect it may even move over to DCA down the road.  The outdoor theater would be a good spot for it, though.


----------



## Beee

Well we are booked, paid and committed for dec 9-13 so what will be will be and we'll make it work.  But I am a little disappointed by this news.  My other half doesn't do well with big crowds so I thought this was an ideal time to go but hmmm sounds like it is going to be busy now


----------



## disneydreamer74

Why can't they just commit to a Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party? We want a party of our own!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Thanks Sherry, I had somehow missed that CP would be every night...
> 
> Once again I am baffled how Disney thinks no one needs to stay more than 5 days... thank goodness we booked our package long ago with the 6 day hoppers... I love 6 days, we don't have to rush... but now that I am considering the CP dining package, we will be plenty busy!!  My plan (if the calendar cooperates) is:
> 
> Wed 5th--Fireworks from the hub (following the do this early in case of wind rule)
> Thurs 6th--WOC
> Fri 7th--F! Dessert Seating
> Sat 8th--CP with dining package?
> Sun 9th--open (in case I have to shift everything forward or around thanks to the calendar or wind.)
> 
> I really can't wait to firm things up... seems like it will be here so soon, and yet it is still like 2 months before I get a calendar.




GREAT plans.  It will be nice if you can get the dining package for CP.  

One day and the thread was three pages.  Awesome!


----------



## Kuilima

Aloha! I'm a newbie on this forum and I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their wonderful experiences and comments.  Our family is planning a reunion at Disneyland next year for our first Disney Christmas ever! This thread keeps me informed and builds my excitement as I start to make plans.  We visited DLR last summer and had a blast!

As I plan for next December my goal is to immerse my family in the Christmas experience and not focus so much on hitting rides as hard as we did last summer.  Of course we will ride HMH and IASWH and spend ample time in CL.  But in addition to the parade and fireworks show, what activities are a must if my family is to have the ultimate Disney Christmas experience? Our group of 40 plans to be at DLR from 12/25 - 12/27/13 and range in age from 0 to 65.

Thanks,
Kui


----------



## tiggerluvr

Beee said:


> Well we are booked, paid and committed for dec 9-13 so what will be will be and we'll make it work.  But I am a little disappointed by this news.  My other half doesn't do well with big crowds so I thought this was an ideal time to go but hmmm sounds like it is going to be busy now



I'm with you, Beee.  I planned our trip for Dec 9-13 specifically so we'd miss the crowds.  I wouldn't mind seeing the CP but it's definitely not on my "must-do" list and I'm worried that the crowds are going to be crazy in the evenings now.


----------



## Sherry E

Beee said:


> Well we are booked, paid and committed for dec 9-13 so what will be will be and we'll make it work.  But I am a little disappointed by this news.  My other half doesn't do well with big crowds so I thought this was an ideal time to go but hmmm sounds like it is going to be busy now



*Beee -*

I think you have the right idea - what will be will be and you'll make it work!  I haven't set definite dates yet but I had an idea of when I wanted to go, and I'm not going to worry about CP crowds.  I think that the CP will change the crowd flow and patterns a bit - but it could work either way.  It could be that the crowd patterns change for the better or for the worse.  As some folks are saying, perhaps the fact that the CP will now be spread out over 20 nights will alleviate the large concentration of crowds over the first weekend.

On the other hand, the CP may draw in more people to the parks.  As I've been saying, I think it will largely come down to money.  If the AP holders are being charged to see the CP, that could make a difference.  If it's a lottery sort of thing (which they do periodically) where we all enter and wait to see if we were chosen, that could significantly increase the number of people in the park as well.

And then, for the people who have no interest in seeing the CP, they may all wander to other areas of DL or over to DCA.

It will be very interesting to see how it all works and what kind of impact the CP has on crowds, on the parade schedule, on the holiday tour (because that includes the parade), etc.  I'm sure Disney has thought about it all and has plans in place to deal with it.  It may not end up being as packed as it sounds like it could be.

Being the Christmas lover that I am, I am looking forward to having a chance to see the CP, so I hope Disney doesn't charge us and that it's more of a lottery type of thing.





disneydreamer74 said:


> Why can't they just commit to a Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party? We want a party of our own!!




*disneydreamer74 -*


It does seem like they are dancing around having the party, doesn't it?  Personally, I think that the DLR creative minds are at work, trying to figure out how to pull off the party in the next couple of years - and where to have it.  I think that to have the party in Disneyland, it will be tricky due to making previously available events (snow, fireworks, parade) paid party exclusives.  Those are things that people have enjoyed for years, so to suddenly make them party exclusives and unavailable to the general public would probably be very controversial - and it may not go over well.  They'd have to deal with all that backlash.

I think that DLR may decide to have a Christmas party in DCA at first - that would give them a prime chance to debut an all-holiday version of WoC, as well as do the TSMM holiday overlay that has been talked about in the past.  




tksbaskets said:


> GREAT plans.  It will be nice if you can get the dining package for CP.
> 
> One day and the thread was three pages.  Awesome!



*TK -*

The Theme Week countdown starts in 10 days!

Is it possible that I am now counting down to the countdown? I am done with summer, already!  Bring on Halloween and Christmas!






Kuilima said:


> Aloha! I'm a newbie on this forum and I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their wonderful experiences and comments.  Our family is planning a reunion at Disneyland next year for our first Disney Christmas ever! This thread keeps me informed and builds my excitement as I start to make plans.  We visited DLR last summer and had a blast!
> 
> As I plan for next December my goal is to immerse my family in the Christmas experience and not focus so much on hitting rides as hard as we did last summer.  Of course we will ride HMH and IASWH and spend ample time in CL.  But in addition to the parade and fireworks show, what activities are a must if my family is to have the ultimate Disney Christmas experience? Our group of 40 plans to be at DLR from 12/25 - 12/27/13 and range in age from 0 to 65.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kui



Hello, *Kui*, and welcome! I'm so glad you joined us.

Well, there are many things you can do.  Visit the Reindeer Round-Up - that is a very charming, quaint little spot with reindeer and Santa.  Make sure to catch the nighttime Enchantment Lighting of the Winter Castle and see it light up in icicle lights.  Visit Santa at the 3 Disney hotels and in both parks.  Enjoy the Dickens carolers at the Grand Californian Hotel lobby.  Eat some season treats, like gingerbread cookies and peppermint ice cream.

I'm sure I'll think of more.  I'm probably forgetting something.  You'll have an amazing time!  The holiday season at DLR is so beautiful!


----------



## Sherry E

tiggerluvr said:


> I'm with you, Beee.  I planned our trip for Dec 9-13 specifically so we'd miss the crowds.  I wouldn't mind seeing the CP but it's definitely not on my "must-do" list and I'm worried that the crowds are going to be crazy in the evenings now.



I have a feeling it won't end up being as bad as it sounds like it will be.  There must be a method to Disney's madness in this plan.  Either they will do something like charge an arm and a leg for it and turn people off from attending, or the 20 nights will help to spread the crowds out.  Also, I really think DLR is heavily banking on the appeal of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street - and the themed decorations that are going to appear in both of those lands - to help balance the crowds as well.  

If this were another year where California Adventure was not going to really be part of the Christmas season, then the crowds in Disneyland would possibly be massive because the CP.  However, if Disney puts enough holiday stuff in DCA to make it feel like it is included in the season, that will surely bring people into that park.


----------



## Pesky

Question for our Christmas trip next year -- 16 mos and counting down!    For the Christmas season (we'll be there the week before Christmas so crowds will likely start swelling while we are there), is BTR BBQ open?  Do Fantasmic and WOC run as well?  Just curious.  Also, if you had to choose with 2 kids 4.5 and 6.5 between WOC and Fantasmic, which would you choose, especially if dessert seating was an option or WOC Carthay Circle seating was an option?  TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Question for our Christmas trip next year -- 16 mos and counting down!    For the Christmas season (we'll be there the week before Christmas so crowds will likely start swelling while we are there), is BTR BBQ open?  Do Fantasmic and WOC run as well?  Just curious.  Also, if you had to choose with 2 kids 4.5 and 6.5 between WOC and Fantasmic, which would you choose, especially if dessert seating was an option or WOC Carthay Circle seating was an option?  TIA!



I spent a bunch of time at the Reindeer Round-Up in 2010, and a small bit of time there last year.  I am pretty sure the BBQ was open (it's at the same spot as the Round-Up).

Bret/mvf-m11c is a good source of info about WoC and Fantasmic during the holiday season - so he can correct me if I'm wrong - but I'm pretty sure that both of those will be running and in full swing during your week.  In the early part of the season (like early November), I think Fantasmic only shows on Fridays-Sundays.  WoC is still nightly, as far as I know.  After a certain point in December, when the crowds start to swell, as you said, Fantasmic shows nightly (I think).

I could be totally wrong, and I've never done the dessert seating for Fantasmic, but at least you get seats, if I'm correct on that.  Aren't there seats?  I think you get to sit at a table.  With WoC, there are no seats.  Only 'viewing' (a.k.a. standing!).  That may weigh into your decision about which to choose because of the kids.  Again, Bret knows more about both of those shows and the special dinner/dessert packages than I do.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

ETA: Oopsie! Cross-posted with Sherry! Move along. 



Pesky said:


> For the Christmas season (we'll be there the week before Christmas so crowds will likely start swelling while we are there), is BTR BBQ open?



I, too, am interested in the answer to this question. We definitely want to eat at the BBQ during out Oct 30-Nov 12 trip, and we want to see the Reindeer Round-Up. Do we have to do the BBQ in the first half of our trip before Santa and the deer take over in the area? I've never heard about closures there...but I've also researched a lot more about the Halloween time than the Holiday time in the parks (partly because there is SO much that won't be there yet when the season starts on Nov 12).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pesky said:


> Question for our Christmas trip next year -- 16 mos and counting down!    For the Christmas season (we'll be there the week before Christmas so crowds will likely start swelling while we are there), is BTR BBQ open?  Do Fantasmic and WOC run as well?  Just curious.  Also, if you had to choose with 2 kids 4.5 and 6.5 between WOC and Fantasmic, which would you choose, especially if dessert seating was an option or WOC Carthay Circle seating was an option?  TIA!



Yes, Fantasmic and WoC will be running during your visit. Since you are going the third week of December, the parks hours will be in the full times at 8am to 12am at DL while DCA will be 8am to 11pm from the summertime park hours. With the full park hours, F! should have two shows a night while WoC will have two shows. 

If you are going multiple days at the parks, you can see WoC one night and see F! another night. If I did get to choose with kids I would go with WoC over F! because WoC is not as scary for little kids as F!. The only problem I have with WoC is that you have to get a railing or your kids will have a hard time seeing the show in front of tall people. F! is easier with the ground sitting  right by the RoA. 

You can check out the two Superthreads that will tell you everything about the shows.

World of Color Superthread

Fantasmic! Superthread - Or Everything You Need To Know About Fantasmic at Disneyland




Sherry E said:


> Bret/mvf-m11c is a good source of info about WoC and Fantasmic during the holiday season - so he can correct me if I'm wrong - but I'm pretty sure that both of those will be running and in full swing during your week.  In the early part of the season (like early November), I think Fantasmic only shows on Fridays-Sundays.  WoC is still nightly, as far as I know.  After a certain point in December, when the crowds start to swell, as you said, Fantasmic shows nightly (I think).
> 
> I could be totally wrong, and I've never done the dessert seating for Fantasmic, but at least you get seats, if I'm correct on that.  Aren't there seats?  I think you get to sit at a table.  With WoC, there are no seats.  Only 'viewing' (a.k.a. standing!).  That may weigh into your decision about which to choose because of the kids.  Again, Bret knows more about both of those shows and the special dinner/dessert packages than I do.



That is correct Sherry. On the third week of December, the park hours should be just like on the weekends. In early and mid November F! will be playing on Friday to Sunday. WoC will be nightly like every other night while there will be only one on the shorten days and two on the longer days. When it gets to the third week of December, F! should be running every night.

You are correct Sherry that you do get reserved seating for F! if you buy the package. There is no tables for the F! dessert seating. There are no seats for WoC unless you are sitting on the park benches in the handicapped sections or VIP seating. The dining packages or picnic gets you FPs for the show so you don't have to get a FP at GRR.These FPs does not guarantee you a great spot where there is no one in front of you during the show. It depends on how long you want to wait to see the show. The longer you wait to see the show before it starts the better view you will have.


----------



## tiggerluvr

Sherry E said:


> I have a feeling it won't end up being as bad as it sounds like it will be.



**Fingers crossed**  Either way, though, we'll be at Disneyland for the Christmas season, so I can't really complain.    I've lived in California my whole life (NorCal) but never been at Christmastime, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## ttig34

Hmmm... I was just thinking that maybe they are having 20 performances of the Processional, ending on December 20th, because they want as many people to see it as possible before the world ends on December 21st.


----------



## focusondisney

ttig34 said:


> Hmmm... I was just thinking that maybe they are having 20 performances of the Processional, ending on December 20th, because they want as many people to see it as possible before the world ends on December 21st.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I am dreaming of a HalloweenTime trip AND a ChristmasTime trip both in the same year, hmmmmm, now only if my bank account would allow it 

A girl can dream, right?


----------



## kswm30b

Sherry-I didn't even think about how the nightly CP would change the parade times! Eek, someone tell me to stop worrying, lol!




			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> I think that to have the party in Disneyland, it will be tricky due to making previously available events (snow, fireworks, parade) paid party exclusives.  Those are things that people have enjoyed for years, so to suddenly make them party exclusives and unavailable to the general public would probably be very controversial - and it may not go over well.  They'd have to deal with all that backlash.



Did they have to deal with that when they added the Halloween party, or are the things added for the party never there before? They could always do it like at WDW, the special Christmas parade, fireworks, and shows are only at the party until the week of Christmas. Then the parties stop, and the parade, fireworks, and some shows are done every day for the rest of the year for everyone. There are still a few things only at the party, like some characters and I think the snowing (which, I've never understood the appeal of, it's just soap that will ruin your lens if it gets on your camera, but I know I'm alone, lol), but you can  still catch the main things with a regular park ticket. This is different than the Halloween party, which is just one reason I like the Halloween party better.


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> ETA: Oopsie! Cross-posted with Sherry! Move along. ...



That happens a lot - I'll be typing up something, and at the time I start typing my reply no one else has answered the question.  By the time I submit my reply and it posts, I suddenly see that 3 other people have answered the question!





mvf-m11c said:


> That is correct Sherry. On the third week of December, the park hours should be just like on the weekends. In early and mid November F! will be playing on Friday to Sunday. WoC will be nightly like every other night while there will be only one on the shorten days and two on the longer days. When it gets to the third week of December, F! should be running every night.
> 
> You are correct Sherry that you do get reserved seating for F! if you buy the package. There is no tables for the F! dessert seating. There are no seats for WoC unless you are sitting on the park benches in the handicapped sections or VIP seating. The dining packages or picnic gets you FPs for the show so you don't have to get a FP at GRR.These FPs does not guarantee you a great spot where there is no one in front of you during the show. It depends on how long you want to wait to see the show. The longer you wait to see the show before it starts the better view you will have.



Oh, so you do not get a table for the dessert seating for Fantasmic?  Thank you for clearing that up.  It seemed like, in the past, I remembered people showing photos of their dessert boxes and talking about sitting at a table.  But maybe they had the table just to eat the dessert and not to watch F!

You mentioned the lack of seating for WoC - that makes me wonder what I would have gotten this past December...IF I had used my VIP access (which I had hoped to do, but didn't).  I wonder if they would have put us somewhere in the handicapped section because one person in my group was in a wheelchair, or if we would have just gone straight to VIP.  Oh well, I'll never know! 




tiggerluvr said:


> **Fingers crossed**  Either way, though, we'll be at Disneyland for the Christmas season, so I can't really complain.    I've lived in California my whole life (NorCal) but never been at Christmastime, so I'm really looking forward to it.



Hopefully you will love it!  You have a lot to look forward to.  If you love Christmas time in general and love Disneyland in general, you should have a fantastic time.  

Unless Disney decides to conveniently 'remove' some of their decorations from certain areas this year (and they have had an annoying habit of doing that, but they probably assume no one will notice), I think this could be one of the most well-rounded, exciting and immersive holiday seasons thus far...and I've seen a lot of holiday seasons at DLR.  

I think that IF the themed decorations in Cars Land and Buena Vista Street are there, and IF California Adventure gets fully into the season like Disneyland does, both parks should be magical.  When I saw Buena Vista Street in June I thought, "Okay, this street is just begging for some vintage holiday decorations."  Disney certainly has the money to invest in the holiday season, so as long as they keep everything as is in Disneyland and add more to California Adventure than ever before, it should truly be amazing!





ttig34 said:


> Hmmm... I was just thinking that maybe they are having 20 performances of the Processional, ending on December 20th, because they want as many people to see it as possible before the world ends on December 21st.



  That's true!  I hadn't thought about that.  I know I thought it was odd that there would be no CP on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day (but maybe there isn't a CP at WDW on those days either).  It hadn't occurred to me that they are stopping the CP right before 12/21!  




DisneyIsMagical said:


> I am dreaming of a HalloweenTime trip AND a ChristmasTime trip both in the same year, hmmmmm, now only if my bank account would allow it
> 
> A girl can dream, right?



I like your dream!  That's the best scenario.  






kswm30b said:


> Sherry-I didn't even think about how the nightly CP would change the parade times! Eek, someone tell me to stop worrying, lol!
> 
> 
> Did they have to deal with that when they added the Halloween party, or are the things added for the party never there before? They could always do it like at WDW, the special Christmas parade, fireworks, and shows are only at the party until the week of Christmas. Then the parties stop, and the parade, fireworks, and some shows are done every day for the rest of the year for everyone. There are still a few things only at the party, like some characters and I think the snowing (which, I've never understood the appeal of, it's just soap that will ruin your lens if it gets on your camera, but I know I'm alone, lol), but you can  still catch the main things with a regular park ticket. This is different than the Halloween party, which is just one reason I like the Halloween party better.



Yep - the CP should have some sort of impact on the parade times, which will then, in turn, have some sort of effect on the holiday tour (since the parade seating is a selling point of the tour).  It may just be a minimal shifting of the schedule, but there should be some effect.

Disneyland Resort treats the holiday season as a much bigger deal than Halloween Time.  While Halloween Time has become extremely popular in the last several years, I think that it stands to reason that more people actually plan entire vacations or trips around a holiday trip.  People certainly plan trips for Halloween Time too, but I think it happens more at Christmas time.

What happened with Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland is that they (Team Disney Anaheim) made the Halloween Screams fireworks total party exclusives after one year.  BUT - and this is the main point - the Halloween Screams fireworks were only available to the general, Disneyland-visiting public for one year before they became party exclusives.  Halloween Screams debuted in 2009, and in 2010 it became an exclusive party selling point.  The mini-parade/character cavalcade is only available at the party too, and it had never really been at Disneyland before so it wasn't like it was a longstanding tradition to which people had become attached.

So, in other words, Disney was smart in that it made the fireworks available to everyone for one year - just to get people interested in them and intrigued enough to want to see them again, so they would be inclined to buy a ticket to the party the next year!  Clever!  Throw in a mini-parade and you have justification for buying a separate ticket.  But no one had gotten 'attached' to these things as part of the regular roster of Halloween entertainment before they became party exclusives.  That's the key.

If Disney were to have a Christmas party in Disneyland and suddenly take away a few things that people come out to see every year - like the parade, snow and fireworks - by making them party exclusives, it would elicit a lot of backlash.  The holiday tour would be impacted and probably restructured in some way, too, because of the parade.  And if they did make all of those things party exclusives, would the people who have been enjoying them for years feel that it was worthwhile to suddenly pay extra to see them?  Maybe not, if they have already seen them dozens of times.  It could backfire.

Unlike Halloween Screams and the character cavalcade, the snow/holiday fireworks/holiday parade have been highlights of the holiday season at Disneyland for years and they have become part of the regular seasonal festivities.  I think that to have a holiday party in Disneyland would mean that they would have to add in something totally new and exclusive - a new parade or a new fireworks show or whatever - to lure people into buying a ticket.  Or they would have to add in something else for the general, non-party people to see in Disneyland if they took away the snow/fireworks/parade.

I don't think DLR can quite get away with doing things exactly as they are done at WDW in this specific case.  They may try at some point, but it's a little bit tricky.  I'm certain that this is a large reason why we have not yet seen a Christmas party at DLR.  The creative minds are probably trying to figure out exactly how they could pull it off to make all parties happy ("all parties" meaning Disney and the public).

If Disney starts putting more holiday things in California Adventure to kind of balance it all out (like a holiday World of Color and a holiday TSMM, etc.), they might be able to get away with having the Christmas party in DCA to begin with, and use those things as the selling point.  I still think they might end up having the Cast Member parties in DCA this year because I don't see when they could do it in Disneyland, unless it's after 12/20 or before 12/1.

Or by adding more to DCA during the season they would have more leverage to get away with having an exclusive party in Disneyland, because there would be enough other holiday things to do at California Adventure to entertain people who didn't want to pay for a party ticket in Disneyland.

I don't know if any of that makes sense, but that's what I have been pondering. I think that this year's holiday season will be very telling and may foreshadow what is to come in future years. 

If the multi-night Candlelight Processional is a huge hit and not a crowd-building nightmare, Disney may think, "Aha!  We can make the CP a selling point of a Christmas party!"  

If California Adventure's holiday decor is a big enough hit this year, Disney may think, "Aha!  We can get away with having a party in Disneyland next year because anyone who doesn't want to go to the party can still enjoy the season in DCA and not feel like they are missing out on anything!"  

Or, Disney may think, "Aha!  California Adventure is now fully involved in the holiday season too, so maybe we can have a party in DCA and do an all-holiday World of Color as the selling point!"


I think that the creative and strategic minds are waiting to see what happens with this first holiday season since the DCA makeover has been finished, and if the holiday highlights seem to be balanced well between the two parks, I think there will be more possibility for a party next year or the year after.  

The key is to not leave the non-party people feeling like they are missing out on holiday fun in the other, non-party park (whichever ends up being 'the other park'!), and/or to not send everyone over to the park with the party and leave the non-party park almost empty (comparatively)!  There has to be a balance.


----------



## sirvin12

Hi Sherry! Can't wait for all the Christmas fun coming up! I'm nervous about the 20 days of CP. We will be there 11/30-12/4. I know it's going to be crazy and am expecting that but I am nervous about mass chaos. I think we will just spend the first part of the day at DL and the second at CA. I know this is the year of a lot of firsts so we really don't know what to expect. Do you think that all the CP shows might make the crowds a little bit lighter or heavier? I know that the first 2 days are special ticketed events but other people come in hopes of seeing it right? Either way I am so excited!!! 3 months 1 week and 4 days till we are there. I'm not counting or anything 

Shannon

I just thought of something! Does Fantasmic run on CP nights? Probably not right.


----------



## LVdisneyChick

Do you have a link or picture of a times guide from last thanksgiving?


----------



## jkh1978

Any word on candy canes?  Will the taffy trolley also be doing holiday themed stuff?


----------



## Sherry E

sirvin12 said:


> Hi Sherry! Can't wait for all the Christmas fun coming up! I'm nervous about the 20 days of CP. We will be there 11/30-12/4. I know it's going to be crazy and am expecting that but I am nervous about mass chaos. I think we will just spend the first part of the day at DL and the second at CA. I know this is the year of a lot of firsts so we really don't know what to expect. Do you think that all the CP shows might make the crowds a little bit lighter or heavier? I know that the first 2 days are special ticketed events but other people come in hopes of seeing it right? Either way I am so excited!!! 3 months 1 week and 4 days till we are there. I'm not counting or anything
> 
> Shannon
> 
> I just thought of something! Does Fantasmic run on CP nights? Probably not right.



Hi, *Shannon*!  For some reason I didn't get the alert that you had posted.  Sorry it took me so long to get back to you.

I'm not sure about Fantasmic on CP nights - the CP has been happening on weekends thus far, so Fantasmic was showing.  I assume that this time around, Fantasmic will stick to its usual schedule of weekends in early December, and then iin the second or third week of December it will happen nightly.  It shouldn't have anything to do with the CP, really.

My very first reaction was, "Oh wow - the crowds are going to be huge for all of December!"  But when I thought about it more, I figured that Disney has to have thought this through.  If they make the ticket/dinner packages extremely expensive, that will affect how many people actually buy them.  If they require the AP holders to pay for tickets to see the CP, that will make a difference.

So I don't really know.  I assume that there will be enough folks who do not want to see the CP who will go over to DCA to see all that is new there.  That's what I think Disney is banking on - that the decorations and holiday activities in DCA are going to be enough to keep people interested in DCA as an alternate to Disneyland.

Yes, the first 2 nights of the CP are for invited guests only - maybe press or media or VIP's.  But usually people on Main Street try to stand around and watch from a distance.  I don't know how that will be handled this year.  




LVdisneyChick said:


> Do you have a link or picture of a times guide from last thanksgiving?



*LVdisneyChick -* 

On Page 1, Post #3, of this thread (the Info post), scroll down to the Questions section (with red & green text).  If I recall correctly, I think I posted a link to last year's park hours and entertainment schedule for both November and December in that section, or somewhere in that specific post.  Of course, it could be different this year but it can't hurt to check it out!




jkh1978 said:


> Any word on candy canes?  Will the taffy trolley also be doing holiday themed stuff?



*jkh1978 -*

Disney will most likely not release the official candy cane schedules for quite a while.  But I expect them to do blogs and press releases of all sorts, leading up to November, informing us about the upcoming holiday highlights/decorations in DCA!

Let me put it this way - and you can read between the lines with a wink and a nudge - anything can change at any time, and until Disney actually posts it somewhere and it becomes "official," it can't really be considered set in stone, but...I heard from a reliable source that Trolley Treats will be making the candy canes in DCA this year.  I'm not sure if that means that TT will do it in addition to Candy Palace on Main Street, or instead of Candy Palace.  It may not even happen.  Let's just say it was a very credible rumor that Trolley Treats will be churning out the candy canes this year.  We shall see if it happens!


----------



## lurpee

Sherry, I know you don't know, but what pricing range would you not be surprised in seeing for the dinner package?  
Thanks,
Kerri


----------



## Sherry E

lurpee said:


> Sherry, I know you don't know, but what pricing range would you not be surprised in seeing for the dinner package?
> Thanks,
> Kerri



Kerri -

I'm not sure what Disneyland used to charge for the CP dinner packages in the past, when they used to be available to everyone and not just "invited guests only."

Assuming that the package will include dinner (obviously) and actual seats for the CP (and seats are very limited), just rough-guessing it I'd think that some of the packages would be in the range of $60 - $80.  Then again, there will be different celebrities involved in the CP's, reading the story of Christmas, so Disney may hike up the prices based on that.  We could see some dinner packages even more than $80, closer to $100.  I am totally just sort of picking random figures, though.

I am thinking that the Annual Pass people who decide to see the CP may either get to enter a lottery/contest sort of thing, and if they are picked to see the CP they may either get seats or get a prime "viewing" spot (meaning they'd have to stand), or buy discounted packages.  I could be wrong, but I don't think think there are enough seats to accommodate too many people right there in Town Square, so they'd have to give the best seats to the higher-paying people.  They could also decide to charge the AP holders too - make them buy a 'ticket' for a discounted rate. 

I'm really confused and curious about how it's going to work.  I just think that if the prices are too high, that will eliminate a lot of people from wanting to see the CP and the crowds should not be as bad as it seems like it could be.


----------



## disneymum2201

Just saw this on the DisneyPark Blog

UPDATE 8/21/12: There will be no cost for registered Annual Passholders to attend the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional. Registration details will be available soon.

A limited number of dining packages will also be available and will include reserved seating for selected performances  details and costs for these packages will be announced at a later date.


----------



## danimaroo

disneymum2201 said:


> Just saw this on the DisneyPark Blog
> 
> UPDATE 8/21/12: There will be no cost for registered Annual Passholders to attend the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional. Registration details will be available soon.
> 
> A limited number of dining packages will also be available and will include reserved seating for selected performances  details and costs for these packages will be announced at a later date.



Welp, great for those of us who will be there the 1st and 2nd; this will keep AP holders away for those 2 nights since they'll be able to see it for free later on in the month. Seems like it'll really increase crowds for the 3rd-20th though.

Guess I'm glad we'll be there the 1st and not a later weekend!


----------



## disneymum2201

I hope you are right and that although the CP for 1st and 2nd is invitation only that as guests we can watch from the street.


----------



## danimaroo

disneymum2201 said:


> I hope you are right and that although the CP for 1st and 2nd is invitation only that as guests we can watch from the street.



Yeah, for us, we won't really be too worried about CP. I'm more worried about the crowds! 

Then again, we may be out of DL by that point as I think we're planning on doing the WoC dining package that evening, so it might not be bad to get away from DL while that's happening, and perhaps head back over after WoC is over.

I'd think though that they will have some serious crowd management in making sure people aren't just standing and watching. Or if they do, they at least have an area cleared for people to get through Main Street. Should be interesting, to say the least!


----------



## Royal Consort

Sherry E said:


> My very first reaction was, "Oh wow - the crowds are going to be huge for all of December!"  But when I thought about it more, I figured that Disney has to have thought this through.



After surviving the 'Be Our Guest' drama for Disney World, I'm not convinced Disney think things through much at all. 

That was HORRIBLE!

Now I'm a bit more concerned. Nothing I can do since we can't alter our trip but heck, if I knew a couple of months ago I could have juggled things! We booked the first week of December for a reason!!


----------



## DisFan84

I'm celebrating my 12/12/12 birthday at DLR this year and although I'm going the week before my actual birthday, I can't help but be excited even with all the changes/announcements that have been made after we've paid for everything. I can handle crowds, I do hope to avoid the CM party. I've read the rumors of it being held on the 11th/12th but not set it stone. I can live with not seeing the CP but do hope that it doesn't affect the fireworks and snow. I look forward to all the additional upcoming information here in the next few months.


----------



## jkh1978

I was confused by the wording for the CP packages... was it for AP and AP's guests or for AP and for guests?  Now that they say that AP can reserve for free, I guess that means that there are dinner packages available to us non-AP hotel guests?


----------



## Sherry E

Everyone keep in mind that the last couple of years of the CP have been "invitation only" events, and no one else outside of VIP's were really invited to see it, and yet the crowds were large.  There were lots of people standing around the area, I'm sure - and I would bet that they were not all AP holders.  The parks were supposedly very crowded on both weekend days, though I didn't find Sunday to be too bad earlier in the day.  A lot of the people standing around were probably non-locals and non-AP holders.  Weekends attract people from everywhere.  I don't think AP holders like big crowds either!  Crowds are crowds, no matter what the origin or demographic.

So, that brings us to this year.  The first 2 nights of the CP will, again, be invitation only, and not really geared to the general public.  The big question is, will as many people still be standing around, trying to catch a glimpse of the CP, or will Disney find a way to prevent crowds from gathering?  They can prevent crowds from standing in certain spots for parades and fireworks, so I'm sure they could figure out how to do it for the CP too.  They may allow people to enter and exit Disneyland, but everyone has to keep walking and not congregate around Town Square.  We'll see how they do it.

Now for the dates of 12/3 - 12/20, I think that it's clear that the actual seats/chairs are going to be held for those who buy dinner packages.  

The AP holders will probably have to register themselves and their guests and request whichever night and showing of the CP they want - and it will probably be another lottery/sweepstakes sort of situation (like what DLR did for the Cars Land preview and for the Little Mermaid ride preview last year).  Most likely, we (the AP holders) will have to log in to the DLR site, give our info & preferred date/time and how many people will be in our party (up to 5 additional people), and then we wait to see if we are accepted.  If we choose more than one time slot that will increase our chances of being accepted. 

The AP holders who are accepted will most likely end up having to stand in a special viewing area.

At least this is how I think it will work.  That way, Disney can control the number of AP holders and their guests who stand around.  If they just let everyone in who is an AP holder, it could be madness.  This is why I think that they could try another sweepstakes/lottery sort of set-up, which will control it and spread it out over 18 nights.

There may or may not be an extra little area for other non-AP guests to stand around, but it would probably be way in the back somewhere.

I could be totally wrong, but I think that if DLR does it this way (with the lottery/sweepstakes set-up for AP people), it will keep it under control a bit.


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> Everyone keep in mind that the last couple of years of the CP have been "invitation only" events, and no one else was really invited to see it, and yet the crowds were large.  There were lots of people standing around the area, I'm sure - and I would bet that they were not all AP holders.  The parks were supposedly very crowded on both weekend days, though I didn't find Sunday to be too bad earlier in the day.  A lot of the people standing around were probably non-locals and non-AP holders.  I don't think AP holders like big crowds either!  Crowds are crowds, no matter what the origin or demographic.
> 
> So, that brings us to this year.  The first 2 nights of the CP will, again, be invitation only, and not really geared to the general public.  The big question is, will as many people still be standing around, trying to catch a glimpse of the CP, or will Disney find a way to prevent crowds from gathering?  They can prevent crowds from standing in certain spots for parades and fireworks, so I'm sure they could figure out how to do it for the CP too.  They may allow people to enter and exit Disneyland, but everyone has to keep walking and not congregate.  We'll see how they do it.
> 
> Now for the dates of 12/3 - 12/20, I think that it's clear that the actual seats/chairs are going to be held for those who buy dinner packages.



However, don't you think that expanding it to 20 nights will pull AP holders AWAY from the parks on the 2nd and 3rd, because they will be able to see it later on in the month? I mean, I don't doubt it won't be crowded from just people in general, but I would think because of the extra days geared specifically for AP holders, this would end up making AP holders realize, "Okay, we'll register for the 7th (or whatever date they choose), so we won't have to worry about standing around on the invitation-only nights." You know what I mean? Maybe it's just wishful thinking but this is what first popped into my mind.


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> However, don't you think that expanding it to 20 nights will pull AP holders AWAY from the parks on the 2nd and 3rd, because they will be able to see it later on in the month? I mean, I don't doubt it won't be crowded from just people in general, but I would think because of the extra days geared specifically for AP holders, this would end up making AP holders realize, "Okay, we'll register for the 7th (or whatever date they choose), so we won't have to worry about standing around on the invitation-only nights." You know what I mean? Maybe it's just wishful thinking but this is what first popped into my mind.



I think you may be assuming that it was only AP holders who were standing around and crowding up Town Square in the past when CP's were happening.  I don't believe that.  I don't know that to be true.  I think there were people of all places and backgrounds standing around.  Weekends are weekends.  Weekends are busy.  Weekends at DLR welcome guests from all over the world who are not AP holders.  It's not only AP holders who would stop and take notice if they saw something Christmasy happening in Town Square.  I think there is kind of a sentiment that runs around this board - I see it all the time - where the AP holders and the "locals" get blamed for all crowds.

I think that having the CP on many nights will give people many choices for when they want to see it.  However, on weeknights a lot of people may not be able to attend because they have work or school the next day.  Weekends will always be busier.

If it is a lottery/sweepstakes situation, as I suggested it might be, not everyone will be chosen.  There will not be room for everyone.  The AP holders would have to be selected in advance.

So there may be a bunch of people who end up trying to stand around anyway, unless the Cast Members figure out a way to keep people moving along and not congregating.

I know that everyone wants a magic answer that will assure them that their chosen nights will not be crowded.  I don't think any of us can give or get that answer with 100% certainty.  I think we just have to carry through with our plans and hope for the best.  We will hope that Disney has a master plan in place, and that whatever is happening in California Adventure will be enough to lure people over there.  Hopefully it will all balance out.


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> I think you may be assuming that it was only AP holders who were standing around and crowding up Town Square in the past when CP's were happening.  I don't believe that.  I don't know that to be true.  I think there were people of all places and backgrounds standing around.  Weekends are weekends.  Weekends are busy.  Weekends at DLR welcome guests from all over the world who are not AP holders.  It's not only AP holders who would stop and take notice if they saw something Christmasy happening in Town Square.  I think there is kind of a sentiment that runs around this board - I see it all the time - where the AP holders and the "locals" get blamed for all crowds.
> 
> I think that having the CP on many nights will give people many choices for when they want to see it.  However, on weeknights a lot of people may not be able to attend because they have work or school the next day.  Weekends will always be busier.
> 
> If it is a lottery/sweepstakes situation, as I suggested it might be, not everyone will be chosen.  There will not be room for everyone.  The AP holders would have to be selected in advance.
> 
> So there may be a bunch of people who end up trying to stand around anyway, unless the Cast Members figure out a way to keep people moving along and not congregating.
> 
> I know that everyone wants a magic answer that will assure them that their chosen nights will not be crowded.  I don't think any of us can give or get that answer with 100% certainty.  I think we just have to carry through with our plans and hope for the best.  We will hope that Disney has a master plan in place, and that whatever is happening in California Adventure will be enough to lure people over there.  Hopefully it will all balance out.



Very good points, Sherry! I'm not necessarily looking for a magic answer, in fact, I'm fully expecting all of our days to be pretty busy in the parks crowd-wise. 

People can stand around the CP/MS area all they want (well, if they don't make people keeping moving, that is); if it means less people on attractions for a little bit, then by all means, stand around MS.  I think if we're in DLP that evening, we'll just catch the monorail out instead of having to deal with the crowds in the MS area. 

Either way, I'm beyond thrilled to be going to Disneyland near the holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Very good points, Sherry! I'm not necessarily looking for a magic answer, in fact, I'm fully expecting all of our days to be pretty busy in the parks crowd-wise.
> 
> People can stand around the CP/MS area all they want (well, if they don't make people keeping moving, that is); if it means less people on attractions for a little bit, then by all means, stand around MS.  I think if we're in DLP that evening, we'll just catch the monorail out instead of having to deal with the crowds in the MS area.
> 
> Either way, I'm beyond thrilled to be going to Disneyland near the holidays.



*danimaroo* -

You know,to be perfectly honest, I always wondered who exactly all the people were who packed into Disneyland on previous CP weekends and why they were there!  I had heard horror stories of awful crowds over CP weekend for years.  Last year, a Facebook friend of mine confirmed that Saturday of CP weekend was awful.

But I was always thinking, who are these people in the parks?  Back when Disneyland used to sell dinner packages to the general public, that made sense that perhaps more people would pack into Disneyland.  When they stopped the dinner packages, however, and made it an exclusive, invitation-only event, I could picture people standing around Town Square trying to get a glimpse of John Stamos or Gary Sinise or whomever - but why would the rest of the park be so busy other than the fact that it was just a weekend?

So I began to wonder if maybe the CP guests (the VIP's and media, etc.) were bringing their families, and suddenly there were huge crowds.  I was never really sure why the rest of the park got so crowded for one invitation-only event.  It always baffled me!

I wish we had a template to which we could refer for patterns and crowds in a situation where the CP happens for multiple nights.  I don't even think we can really use WDW's established routine as a guideline, because their CP happens in a different setting than ours does.

So now I think there are a few variables which will make a difference:

1.  If the Cast Members can keep the crowds moving through Town Square and Main Street and not standing around to try to watch the CP from afar, then that should help a lot with the gridlock on Main Street on all nights (including 12/1 and 12/2), and it may deter some people from coming into the park in general;

2.  If Disney puts enough holiday decorations and other holiday-esque stuff in California Adventure, then if people want to escape Disneyland for fear of crowds, at least they won't feel like they are missing out on seasonal festivities in the other park.  That aspect is crucial!  People who are there for the holidays have to feel like they are not being short-changed of holiday merriment by venturing over to California Adventure.  If they feel like that park is lacking in decor, they may stay in Disneyland.  So there has to be a really good balance of decorations and holiday highlights in both parks to keep people happy - unlike Halloween Time, which is mainly centered in Disneyland and not in California Adventure, sadly; and

3.  If the AP holders have to enter a sweepstakes/lottery to be selected (or not) for their chosen CP time frames, this will limit the number of AP people who can attend, which will also keep crowds lower than expected in the park.  And IF that happens, will the AP holders stick with weekends or weeknights, or all of the above?





Any of these things could make a big difference on the effects of the CP over all 20 nights, along with any possible weather disruptions and things like that.


One thing I think is safe to bet on is that it will most likely be very busy on 12/8 & 12/9, as well as 12/15 & 12/16 - those are holiday season weekends, so they would have been busy anyway, but the CP will add crowds to that.



It should be very interesting to see how it all plays out, and I hope it turns out well - and doesn't turn into a hotbed o' madness!  Although, as Royal Consort alluded to above, after the Be Our Guest fiasco at WDW - which I had heard about (vaguely) through a friend's Pre-TR for her upcoming trip to WDW - Disney may not be thinking things through as much as we'd like!


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> *danimaroo* -
> 
> You know,to be perfectly honest, I always wondered who exactly all the people were who packed into Disneyland on previous CP weekends and why they were there!  I had heard horror stories of awful crowds over CP weekend for years.  Last year, a Facebook friend of mine confirmed that Saturday of CP weekend was awful.
> 
> But I was always thinking, who are these people in the parks?  Back when Disneyland used to sell dinner packages to the general public, that made sense that perhaps more people would pack into Disneyland.  When they stopped the dinner packages, however, and made it an exclusive, invitation-only event, I could picture people standing around Town Square trying to get a glimpse of John Stamos or Gary Sinise or whomever - but why would the rest of the park be so busy other than the fact that it was just a weekend?
> 
> So I began to wonder if maybe the CP guests (the VIP's and media, etc.) were bringing their families, and suddenly there were huge crowds.  I was never really sure why the rest of the park got so crowded for one invitation-only event.  It always baffled me!
> 
> I wish we had a template to which we could refer for patterns and crowds in a situation where the CP happens for multiple nights.  I don't even think we can really use WDW's established routine as a guideline, because their CP happens in a different setting than ours does.
> 
> So now I think there are a few variables which will make a difference:
> 
> 1.  If the Cast Members can keep the crowds moving through Town Square and Main Street and not standing around to try to watch the CP from afar, then that should help a lot with the gridlock on Main Street on all nights (including 12/1 and 12/2), and it may deter some people from coming into the park in general;
> 
> 2.  If Disney puts enough holiday decorations and other holiday-esque stuff in California Adventure, then if people want to escape Disneyland for fear of crowds, at least they won't feel like they are missing out on seasonal festivities in the other park.  That aspect is crucial!  People who are there for the holidays have to feel like they are not being short-changed of holiday merriment by venturing over to California Adventure.  If they feel like that park is lacking in decor, they may stay in Disneyland.  So there has to be a really good balance of decorations and holiday highlights in both parks to keep people happy - unlike Halloween Time, which is mainly centered in Disneyland and not in California Adventure, sadly; and
> 
> 3.  If the AP holders have to enter a sweepstakes/lottery to be selected (or not) for their chosen CP time frames, this will limit the number of AP people who can attend, which will also keep crowds lower than expected in the park.  And IF that happens, will the AP holders stick with weekends or weeknights, or all of the above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of these things could make a big difference on the effects of the CP over all 20 nights, along with any possible weather disruptions and things like that.
> 
> 
> One thing I think is safe to bet on is that it will most likely be very busy on 12/8 & 12/9, as well as 12/15 & 12/16 - those are holiday season weekends, so they would have been busy anyway, but the CP will add crowds to that.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be very interesting to see how it all plays out, and I hope it turns out well - and doesn't turn into a hotbed o' madness!  Although, as Royal Consort alluded to above, after the Be Our Guest fiasco at WDW - which I had heard about (vaguely) through a friend's Pre-TR for her upcoming trip to WDW - Disney may not be thinking things through as much as we'd like!



Amen to everything you said!

It'll be very interesting to see how it goes...

On the Be Our Guest fiasco.. I was also one of those who got up at 4am (hey west coasters get stuck with the bad end of the deal, haha!) to get a reservation for our trip to WDW in January. It took 45 minutes of straight redialing but I finally got our reservation... that is, until word got out that if you did it the automated way, you had to call back AGAIN and put your CC# on the reservation.

It was a huge mess, and I find out this morning that I could've made our reservation online today with no problem (it helps that we go during a veeeeery slow time of year), but oh well. 

Point is, with the way that went, I am a bit nervous about how Disney will handle the CP deal expanding to 20 nights. Hopefully it's coordinated well!


----------



## sirvin12

Where can I find last years Christmas calander? I know it somewhere but I can't remember where to find it. Sherry when does the countdown start?

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## Sherry E

In Post #3 from Page 1, scroll down to the "Frequently Asked Questions" section (in red & green) and you will find links to both November's and December's hours/entertainment schedule from last year.  

Although...I suspect that something will change this year because the Candlelight Processional will inevitably affect the parade's schedule, the snow on Main Street, and probably the fireworks too.




_I am happy to tell you that, back by popular demand, the Theme Week Countdown (to the start of the holiday season at DLR) begins in 5 days!!!!!!  That's right, on *Monday, August 27th*, we will once again begin to showcase our photos of trees, wreaths, food, window displays, rides, merchandise, decorations, etc., etc.  This will last all the way to November 12!!!

I will be back here on Friday with a reminder of how it all will work, and on which dates we will be starting a new theme week.  

Even though the categories will be more or less the same as last year (with some slight tweaking here and there), I will switch up the order of them - and we will (hopefully) have more people participating this year!!! Each week's theme will be a surprise until I announce it!_



I've already been doing a Theme Week Countdown in the Halloween Superthread (this Friday will be the fourth week of that countdown) and it has been met with some success and enthusiasm, but I can still tell that the Christmas thread people were a little more excited about last year's holiday season countdown than the Halloween folks are, I think.  Then again, we do have some crossover people who visit both threads and post!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

I am excited for theme week!  Even though we visited WDW last December this will be our very first DL visit during the holidays!


----------



## StyledSugar

Great info in this thread! As I posted a fewish weeks ago, we're off to DL for Christmas! Today we switched our hotel from the Del Sol to PPH. After going back and forth so many times, we figured we'd splurge a little (we are normally budget vacationers -- love finding deals!!) and surprise the kids with PPH. We stayed there for a couple of days just after Halloween last year and LOVED it. Can't wait!!! 

Question for the Christmas regulars though. Years and years ago when I went to DL with my parents for Christmas (we're talking at least 25 years ago) they did a special Christmas dinner at the DLH complete with your own turkey and all the trimmings. I can't find anything about it online but have seen many reports about Christmas dinner at Storytellers. Anyone do this? When I called DL reservations today to book our room she said they are doing something special for Thanksgiving at the DLH but wasn't sure about Christmas. Anyone know of anything? We want a more traditional Christmas dinner (turkey and trimmings) or close to it.


----------



## disneydreamer74

One more question, does anyone know if Vacation Planning offers Christmas themed gift baskets during Christmas time at DLR? I would like to order something for my DD5.


----------



## sirvin12

Thanks Sherry! I'm interested in the gift baskets as well. How fun would that be. I'm surprising my girls with this trip and that would add to the magic!

Shannon


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> _I am happy to tell you that, back by popular demand, the Theme Week Countdown (to the start of the holiday season at DLR) begins in 5 days!!!!!!_



Awesome Sherry!!!  Such a fun part of the planning/anticipation experience.  Thanks so much...


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I just wanted to pop in and say hello. We were supposed to go at Christmastime last year, but unfortunately we hit an unexpected bump in the road and weren't able to. This year I'm determined to go for my son's 5th birthday, which is on Dec 20th, but because the hubby works retail it's going to be a last minute get the kids and go quick trip.

Does anyone know if the on site hotels are completely full in December?  Probably Dec 14-15 or Dec 20-21st, and we'd need to book last minute. I'd prefer DLH but any on site is fine. We want to take advantage of EMH since it will be such a quick trip.

I'm really excited to see DL at Christmastime again. The last time was my very first trip back in 2004.


----------



## disneyparami

Hi all we are currently planning our first trip to Disneyland for the Holidays.  My question is in previous years were the fireworks shown every night or just on the weekends?  We're planning on going the week after Thanksgiving.  TIA!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

disneyparami said:


> Hi all we are currently planning our first trip to Disneyland for the Holidays.  My question is in previous years were the fireworks shown every night or just on the weekends?  We're planning on going the week after Thanksgiving.  TIA!



I checked out the calendar links posted on post #3 and it looks like the fireworks are every night. 

Nov 2011
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=11&year=2011

Dec 2011
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2011


----------



## lurpee

VictoriaAndMatt said:
			
		

> I just wanted to pop in and say hello. We were supposed to go at Christmastime last year, but unfortunately we hit an unexpected bump in the road and weren't able to. This year I'm determined to go for my son's 5th birthday, which is on Dec 20th, but because the hubby works retail it's going to be a last minute get the kids and go quick trip.
> 
> Does anyone know if the on site hotels are completely full in December?  Probably Dec 14-15 or Dec 20-21st, and we'd need to book last minute. I'd prefer DLH but any on site is fine. We want to take advantage of EMH since it will be such a quick trip.
> 
> I'm really excited to see DL at Christmastime again. The last time was my very first trip back in 2004.



We will be there when you are for my DD's 5th birthday! That's a bummer that you have to do it in such a short period of time. 

Good luck!  
Kerri


----------



## Sherry E

*VictoriaAndMatt!*


Welcome back (it's been a long time since I've seen you post anywhere, and the last time, of course, was on the Halloween thread)!!!!  I most definitely remember that you said in the Halloween thread that you planned to pop over here and start planning for a holiday 2011 trip.  I'm sorry you didn't get to do that trip, but at least this year is looking promising!  I hope all is well.

About Dec 14-15 or Dec 20-21st at the hotels... Well, I don't know for sure, but I think that the 12/20-12/21 dates might be more likely to be booked solid, as a lot of people will have off that whole week leading up to Christmas and will flock to the parks.  I think that the 12/14 & 12/15 dates might be better in terms of finding hotel availability on short notice.

If you end up at the Paradise Pier for some reason, I will tell you that the PPH Christmas tree is gorgeous (I like it much better than the trees at the DLH!), so at least you will have a pretty tree to look at on your way in and out of the lobby!

There are always cancellations and reschedulings.  So while it may not seem likely that there would be last minute openings for 12/14 - 12/15, it's not impossible.  You pretty much have to keep checking back with Reservations on the phone (I wouldn't do it online).  Keep calling them to see if anything has opened up if it's all booked when you first check.  You may end up with a more expensive room than what you had planned on - like a view room instead of a standard, or a concierge room instead of a view room - but at least it would be a room!

I know that back in 2008, the onsite hotels had a lot of availability all through December, up to the weekend before Christmas.  I was told by a CM on the phone that they usually have some openings at the 3 hotels until right around that time.  So you may be in luck.  It will be risky, but it's not impossible.



*StyledSugar* - 

Welcome back to the thread!

I have heard of special Christmas buffets at the DLH, but I don't know if they happen every year.  I know that there are various restaurants that serve special menu items on Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (like Plaza Inn, Carnation Cafe, Storytellers, etc.).

You know, I wonder if Carthay Circle in DCA might have some options this year??  I bet that they'd be likely to have something fairly traditional for Christmas.




*disneydreamer74 & Shannon - *

I am not sure about the gift baskets, but I know that Vacation Planning can put together some special Disney Christmas stockings for you!  (They also have some really adorable, albeit very costly, mini-Christmas trees that you can buy for the room.)







Okay, the next post is the Theme Week Alert/Reminder...


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Season Theme Week Countdown 

Announcement/Alert!!!*​



*Hey there, everyone!  I have been promising that a Theme Week Countdown was coming for quite a while, and in TWO DAYS it will begin!

This coming Monday, August 27th, we will kick off our countdown to the start of the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort.   Then, we will continue counting down by focusing on a different "theme" or highlight of the festivities every Monday through November 12, 2012.



Those of you who followed along with my Holiday Season Theme Week Countdown in this Superthread last year will probably remember how it all goes, but for those of you who are new to this thread or new to Theme Week Countdowns to any seasons, it's easy to follow when we get into it, but here is the scoop:



1.  On one day each week - the same day of the week on which the season will begin, so for the Holidays it will be every Monday - a different aspect of the season (or theme) will be announced, and everyone will be encouraged to share their photos of the given theme all week long.  

So, for example, if I announce that it's "Haunted Mansion Holiday week," everyone will round up their HMH photos and post them, until the next theme is announced one week later.  The themes will be a surprise (they have already been decided), and will not be announced in advance, although it should be easy enough to figure out which ones remain after we have combed through a few!  

I am basically using the same themes that I used last year from late August to mid-November, but switching up the order a little bit so its not completely predictable.  Certain things may be grouped together into one theme, and some things may be standalone themes.

One thing I will tell you is that the final theme - which will occur on November 12th - will be, essentially, Miscellaneous, although I will probably come up with a catchier name for it as the weeks progress!  The reason for this is that by the time 11/12 rolls around, the new season's decorations will have already begun going up around DLR in the week leading up to that date, and people will generally be more interested in seeing the new things than in counting down (of course!).  Its best not to save any major themes for the final day of the countdown for that very reason  most of us will already be in new season mode!   

The Miscellaneous theme week will basically just be a catch-all theme for any photos you have that didn't make it into the previous weeks' themes, or anything else you want to post photos of that is Disneyland Resort/Christmas/Holiday Season-related.





2.  Just under one week before the holidays begins, we will kick into a daily countdown.  Some themes will not give us enough material for a full week, so those themes will be daily.  For example, the Winter Castle is not enough to really warrant an entire weeks worth of photos, but it is definitely a prominent aspect of the holiday season that needs to be highlighted.



​

To sum up:


On August 27, September 3, September 10, September 17, September 24, October 1, October 8, October 15, October 22, October 29 and November 5 (all Mondays), I will announce a new weekly theme; 

On November 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 & 11 (Tuesday - Sunday), I will feature a daily theme; and

On November 12, the new Disneyland Resort Holiday Season begins and that day will be our final theme - "Miscellaneous" (or something like that, with a more clever title!).





Again, it will be very easy to follow along with when we get going!  It's a great way to pass the time, count down to the new holiday season, build excitement, as well as showcase different aspects of the season that people may have never paid much attention to or were previously unaware of.  It's also a great way to encourage everyone to dig up their pictures and post them.

Dont worry about posting repeats of photos you may have already posted in last years countdown.  It is expected and assumed that we have many new people following this thread now (both lurking and actively participating), and a lot of them will not have gone back through the pages to see what we posted last year.  Just treat it as though youve never posted your photos before, or that no one has seen them before, and feel free to share them again!




So get your photos ready, because the first theme is coming up in 2 days!!!  I will see you back here on Monday, August 27th with our first theme!


*


----------



## greenkai3000

Not sure if this would be the thread to find out what all treats one can find at the DL Resort during the Holidays? Pics, and locations ideally?


----------



## Sherry E

greenkai3000 said:


> Not sure if this would be the thread to find out what all treats one can find at the DL Resort during the Holidays? Pics, and locations ideally?



We discuss treats here too.

There's a lot of information on Page 1 of this thread - in Posts #2 and #3, to be exact.  Post #2 should have links to some food-related photos.  Post #3 should have a list of some treats and locations.  A few items may be a bit outdated but 80% of it is the same every year.

Otherwise, we will eventually have a Theme Week that includes treats, down the road.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:
			
		

> VictoriaAndMatt!
> 
> Welcome back (it's been a long time since I've seen you post anywhere, and the last time, of course, was on the Halloween thread)!!!!  I most definitely remember that you said in the Halloween thread that you planned to pop over here and start planning for a holiday 2011 trip.  I'm sorry you didn't get to do that trip, but at least this year is looking promising!  I hope all is well.
> 
> About Dec 14-15 or Dec 20-21st at the hotels... Well, I don't know for sure, but I think that the 12/20-12/21 dates might be more likely to be booked solid, as a lot of people will have off that whole week leading up to Christmas and will flock to the parks.  I think that the 12/14 & 12/15 dates might be better in terms if finding hotel availability on short notice.
> 
> If you end up at the Paradise Pier for some reason, I will tell you that the PPH Christmas tree is gorgeous (I like it much better than the trees at the DLH!), so at least you will have a pretty tree to look at on your way in and out of the lobby!
> 
> There are always cancellations and reschedulings.  So while it may not seem likely that there would be last minute openings for 12/14 - 12/15, it's not impossible.  You pretty much have to keep checking back with Reservations on the phone (I wouldn't do it online).  Keep calling them to see if anything has opened up if it's all booked when you first check.  You may end up with a more expensive room than what you had planned on - like a view room instead of a standard, or a concierge room instead of a view room - but at least it would be a room!
> 
> I know that back in 2008, the onsite hotels had a lot of availability all through December, up to the weekend before Christmas.  I was told by a CM on the phone that they usually have some openings at the 3 hotels until right around that time.  So you may be in luck.  It will be risky, but it's not impossible.



Hi Sherry! Yes, I had to stay away from the boards for a while. We haven't been able to take a vacation since you last saw me posting on the Halloween thread almost 2 years ago, and being on the Dis just made me sad.  But I'm glad we are able to plan this trip even though it's going to be so quick. I was tempted to go Halloween again this year too, but I think I want to make DS' birthday feel a little more special by not having gone just a couple months before.

Thank you for the hotel information. I was figuring that the 20-21 would be difficult to get. I've been bugging the hubby to get his work to confirm that he will get his days off so we can actually plan ahead, but because it's so close to Christmas they just won't do it. I was looking at the PPH today and your holiday pics of it from the beginning of the thread. It's definitely a possibility. It just depends on what's actually available when we can book it.  I'm a big planner so I hate having to be so flexible lol.

I'm looking forward to the coming weeks of planning and counting down with everyone!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Update: DH just came home from work and after talking to someone else they agreed that if it's his scheduled days off (which both sets of days are) then he can have them, and just let them know he's out of town if they try to call him in. So excited to be able to actually plan! Now I just have to decide which days to choose lol.


----------



## disneyparami

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I checked out the calendar links posted on post #3 and it looks like the fireworks are every night.
> 
> Nov 2011
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=11&year=2011
> 
> Dec 2011
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2011



Cool thanks for the info!  It's our first holiday trip and we're so excited!  
I saw your post about your DH getting the days off for your trip!!


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Update: DH just came home from work and after talking to someone else they agreed that if it's his scheduled days off (which both sets of days are) then he can have them, and just let them know he's out of town if they try to call him in. So excited to be able to actually plan! Now I just have to decide which days to choose lol.



YEAH!  So glad your plans are gellin'!  

Sherry - got my photobucket ready to go for the theme weeks!  Can't wait


----------



## Sherry E

*...Only 77 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive told you, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many themes to come over the next 2-1/2 months, including 12 main themes and 6 mini-themes.  This is a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, it's a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

So, that said....*_


*In the Spotlight this Week......MAIN STREET!!!*​

_*Whether you've been to Disneyland only one time or 100 times, you all know the feeling you get when you enter the gates, walk through the tunnel and step onto Main Street.  It's a feeling of comfort.  A feeling of sheer joy.  It's like being transported into the past, to a wistful, simpler, more innocent time.  It's evocative of the small town scenes in "It's a Wonderful Life."  

For many of us, Main Street was the first glimpse of Disneyland we ever got (if you were not one of the folks taking the Monorail into Tomorrowland to start the day, that is), and it somehow left an indelible impression on us that can never be erased.  For many of us, a trip to Disneyland is not a trip to Disneyland unless we begin it by walking slowly down Main Street and taking it all in.  Main Street is somehow able to tap into a certain emotion in us unlike any other land in the park or any other area of the Resort.

If you've experienced the magic of Main Street but have never been to Disneyland for the Christmas season, you are in for a treat.  In the evening, Main Street comes alive, aglow in lights and colors; the air filled with aromas and sounds... It's hard to describe.  You just kind of have to see it to believe it.  

The beauty of Main Street at night, during the holiday season, has turned even my most jaded friends into awestruck children.  It brings out the child in all of us.  As one of my friends said, upon her first-ever peek at the gorgeous colors which dotted the path, leading all the way to the Castle, "You guys...it's just so...beautiful...."



When I selected Main Street to be the focus of this week, it occurred to me that this area of Disneyland has many dimensions to its seasonal immersion.  There is Main Street in the daytime.  There's Main Street at nighttime.  There's Main Street as it is lightly dusted with tiny specks of snow.  There's the giant Christmas tree, and the ornaments on the tree.  There are many window displays.  There are the Dapper Dans.  There are the vehicles and horses.  Actually, I wasn't sure where to begin in choosing the photos to post today.

Ill start with 2010 (and one or two from 2008!) and then work my way to 2011 in future posts*_























































































































_* Please feel free to post your photos of Main Street all this week!!!!!

*_


----------



## Sherry E

Since I can see that the first Theme Week is a big hit so far (lol), as the thread is slowly getting close to the bottom of Page 1 of the forum, here are more pictures from Main Street, December 2010!


The window displays are amazing!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thanks for sharing your awesome pics Sherry! I'd add some but the only pics I have from my trip in 2004 are off my old POS camera and most of them are blue and or blurry lol.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

So excited!!! We get to see our happy place dected out for Halloween and Christmas in the same year!!! I'm lovin our APs!!
















These last three are from 2010, the only three Main Street decor I have (I have a few characters on Main Street).  When NOS and IASWH weeks come by I'll have a bunch to share


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few pics taken between 12/5/11 - 12/10/11.


----------



## Beee

All the photos are great!  Thanks everyone for sharing, this is our first time at DL so it is exciting to see what is in store for us in a little under 15 weeks!  

I have not done much in the way of DL planning for awhile, just booked our LA accommodation the other day though so the rest of the holiday is coming along nicely.  I do need some advice for DLH though, we booked our room a few months ago and paid the deposit etc.  I also bought an AP for myself but of course can't activate it until we arrive in December.  Can I still ring and change to an AP rate and when would be the best time to do this?   Or can I just ask to have the AP rate when we check in?

Also when are the hours for December get released?  I want to start planning what dining to make reservations for etc but can't do that until I know when F! is scheduled etc - e.g going by last years dates F! would only be on the day we arrive on the Sunday, we were planning to start our trip with dinner at goofy's kitchen but I don't want to do both GK and F! on the same night.  I didn't really want to have a late night at all that first night given we'll have just had a 12 flight but I don't want to miss F!  Is there a chance that now the CP is going all through the time we are there that F! will be on at all during the week as well?


----------



## tksbaskets

Mainstreet   I'm going to start with our 2009 trip and then work up to our 2011/2012 trip.

Magic Morning...O dark 30















LOVE this one...the memories it envokes.  Currier and Ives and all....not the quality of my pic 





Seems we all like the lamps.  I especially like the one I"m Mikey posted with the flame inside!





Don't know the name of the firehouse band but they were fun as I recall.





I can't believe it's countdown time already.  Wahoo


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Even the Corn Dog Cart is festive!




Last year during the Holiday season they filmed an episode of America's Funniest Home Videos.  Here is my (not-so-great) picture of the host.  It was fun to watch a bit of the filming, and even more fun to watch the episode on TV!


----------



## CajunMomof3

Help!! I'm torn... Do I get a pictorial preview or do I wait to be awed when we get to DL for the first time just a few days before Christmas!?!!?!

I looked, and it was awesome! LOL!


----------



## Torgue

We had our first trip to DLR at Christmas in 2010 and I don't think I have posted on this thread since. Seeing the pictures brought back so many wonderful memories of our trip. The good news is that we are going back this year! Last year we went to WDW in August and it just wasn't the same. We are hooked on DLR at Christmas ! Thanks Sherry


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late tonight but here are some pics of MS during the Holiday season.











































































Some window displays on MS of the Christmas decorations


----------



## tksbaskets

GREAT pictures everyone. 



CajunMomof3 said:


> Help!! I'm torn... Do I get a pictorial preview or do I wait to be awed when we get to DL for the first time just a few days before Christmas!?!!?!
> 
> I looked, and it was awesome! LOL!



LOOK all you want.  You'll still be awed when you get to DL as no way can these pics do justice to the real thing.  (Although some come really close)



Torgue said:


> We had our first trip to DLR at Christmas in 2010 and I don't think I have posted on this thread since. Seeing the pictures brought back so many wonderful memories of our trip. The good news is that we are going back this year! Last year we went to WDW in August and it just wasn't the same. We are hooked on DLR at Christmas ! Thanks Sherry



YEAH you are going back!


----------



## sirvin12

This is awesome!!!! Thanks for sharing everyone! Can't wait for more.

Shannon


----------



## onederland

I am getting exitedjust by looking at all the cool pics...I loved DL so much last year at X-Mas time that I had fit in one more trip this year to see the decorations again!


----------



## Pesky

Love looking at all the pics!  Thanks for sharing and can't wait to see more as the themes progress!


----------



## I'm mikey

A few more pics taken between 12/5/11-12/10/11


----------



## monkey30

I love all the pictures on here, Its making me more excited to go, if that is even possible!


----------



## julieheyer

Love the nighttime pics!! And the castle? Beautiful!! Not that I could be more excited, but I'm rallying the troops. Even dh, who's a tad less enthusiastic, is enjoying them too! We've done WDW for Christmas, but not DL yet. At least now w/ the fam . I'm sooooo excited!! Only 77 mo days for me!!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Such beautiful pictures, everyone. We're getting pumped up!


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

About 3 months away! I'm so excited.


----------



## Sherry E

*Torgue* -  

You're welcome!  I'm so glad you've become a fan of Disneyland during the holiday season.  It is rather addictive, isn't it?  Once you make one trip, there's a calling to make more holiday trips!

That reminds me - I was supposed to friend you on Facebook a long time ago, wasn't I?  I think you sent me your FB info and, for some reason, I totally blanked out on it.  In fact, I think a couple of other folks sent me their FB info and I forgot them too!

What can I say?  I'm old.  I can only remember so many things at one time!





​


Anyway - I'm glad to see that the first theme week of this year's countdown is off to a rockin' start!  Thank you to everyone who has posted their wonderful contributions - and to everyone who has commented - so far.  

If you haven't done so already, be sure to look at the installments of photos on the previous page too (from Monday)! 

After I posted the first round of photos two days ago I was beginning to wonder where everyone was.  The thread was quickly sinking to the bottom of Page 1.  I thought, "Well, either they hate my pictures or the theme weeks are going to be a big flop this year."  

I wanted to start off the countdown with a bang this year - Main Street is one of those places that most people have at least one picture from if they've been to DLR during the holidays.  Even if they don't have pictures of any other area of the parks or hotels, they usually have at least one picture from Main Street.

Later, I was soooo relieved to see that my reliable DISboards peeps had begun posting their Main Street pictures.  It seems like once people catch on to the fact that there is a theme happening and that a bunch of photos are being shared, things start to pick up.  Stay tuned, folks - we have themes happening every week from now until November 12!

There are quite a few DIS'ers who have lots of photos to share - Vanessa, Deej, Marie, etc. - and I'm hoping they catch on to Main Street week before we switch themes in 5 days!



​



Does anyone else (besides me) do countdowns to the holidays on Facebook too, like with a different photo each day?  I don't count down to DLR's holiday season on Facebook like we do in this thread, but I do a photo countdown leading up to Christmas Day that I start about 12 or 15 days in advance.  This year I'm not sure when I'm beginning it but I'm doing another one for both Halloween and Christmas.  I even did a Valentine's Day photo-a-day countdown! 


*More from Main Street...*




*From December 2011...*

















































































​


----------



## mybestieismickey

Wonderful photos everyone!  Of course, you have wonderful material to work with, right?!

I'm a total fan of the theme weeks.  I've been checking several times a day to see what's new.  I just wish I had something to share.  This will be our first real trip during Christmas time (as an adult, went tons as a kid) so I don't have any to contribute, but I wanted all those that are contributing to know how much they are appreciated.  

I usually get pretty excited in the time leading up to our trips, but this one is right up there with my birthday trip in terms of stoked-up-ness.


----------



## tksbaskets

2011/2012





Proof that I don't take wonderful nighttime pictures





Is now where I admit I have 20x the pics at DCA?





Festive touches EVERYWHERE at DL!





The hub is Mainstreet right Drum Major Mickey?










This was a great display too.





Sigh...what's not to like here - my DH and we are at DL!










Next time we are riding on this!


----------



## NewbieMouse

The pictures are really getting me all excited about our trip!

I may have totally missed something here, but when would we exact the info on the new CP dinner packages to be released?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I love seeing all the photos! I can't wait till I have some to contribute as well. Keep them coming.


----------



## Malcon10t

NewbieMouse said:


> The pictures are really getting me all excited about our trip!
> 
> I may have totally missed something here, but when would we exact the info on the new CP dinner packages to be released?


If it is similar to the past when they had the dinner packages, late October/early November.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Here is my contribution from Christmas 2010....




































And my favourite castle photo ever...........






Looking forward to more


----------



## tksbaskets

Wonderful pictures everyone.  Minnie Sue Oz just showed us all how festive MS is in the pouring rain.  I love shots that proves you were on a 'real' vacation.  Your pic of the castle was beautiful!


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks again, everyone, for continuing to share your photos and participate in my Theme Weeks idea.  I really appreciate it.  And keep 'em coming - we have this Main Street theme until Monday (Labor Day) when there will be a new theme week.  I'm still hoping that some other people - who I am certain have Main Street photos - will pop in before then with their contributions too.

Actually, even though I'm currently doing Theme Weeks in the Halloween Superthread as well (a new theme will be announced there tomorrow!) and have gotten several people to participate, I still think that the whole "theme" concept is better received in the Christmas thread (based on what I observed last year and this year, so far), for some reason.  Maybe it's because the holiday season at DLR has much more ground to cover than Halloween Time does, and is much more detailed.  Maybe it's because the decorations for the holiday season are so individually themed and diverse (depending on the lands).  There are so many different colors and layers and textures to everything.  Even the Christmas trees have their own 'personalities' depending on where they are located.  Maybe it's because the beauty and magic of the holiday season seem to tap into more of an emotional well than Halloween does.  I'm not sure, but it is interesting to watch!

I don't know if anyone paid attention to my own theme week installments here since Monday, but you will notice that I have not yet posted any photos of the Winter Castle.  (I think Bret caught on because he will usually follow my lead and notice what I am posting and what I'm not posting.)  That's because - just like last year - there will be a separate mini-theme day for the Winter Castle in the week leading up to November 12th, and I have to have something to start off that theme with!

I figured that people would include the Winter Castle in their lovely Main Street posts this week, which is totally fine and much appreciated, but just remember that there will be a separate Winter Castle theme day somewhere between 11/5 and 11/12!!  So it's up to you all if you want to post all your Castle photos now, wait to post them until it's Winter Castle day in November or simply re-post the same ones in November.  Whenever you post them, we love looking at them!


Also, again, not sure anyone paid attention, but I was asking yesterday if anyone else out there counts down to Christmas (or any other holiday) on Facebook (or Twitter, or Pinterest or any other social media site)?  

You know, like 12 days before Christmas or 13 days before Halloween or whatever, do you start posting photos and counting down?  Or even just posting a different photo each day?  I did it last year for Christmas (which was very successful) and again this year for Valentine's Day and Easter, and will do it in October for Halloween.  I even started - but didn't finish - mini-countdowns to Mardi Gras and St. Patrick's Day.  

Last year I didn't have the Timeline feature on Facebook - which allows space for a big cover photo - but this year I have it, so I think the cover photo will work wonders with a holiday countdown of any kind!!  Anyway, it's a fun way to kind of get yourself in the spirit of the season and celebrate it, and it's a great way to also share your DLR holiday photos with your friends (some of whom may not be Disney fans)!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

All of the following pics are from my trip early November 2011

Main Street Christmas tree at night:






MS tree up close:





That is one tall tree!






Main Street tree daytime:





Train Station photopass pics of my Aunt and I:


----------



## Sherry E

Yay, *Vanessa*! 

I knew you'd get here sooner or later with your Main Street pictures!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  They're all beautiful, but I especially love the last two pictures of you and your aunt - those are adorable!



​



Just a side note that has nothing to do with Christmas at DLR...  

I don't know how the Vons grocery deliveries/orders go for guests at/near DLR, and if lots of mistakes are made on those orders, but the Vons orders up in my area of town are a mess!  Yikes!  Last time I ordered, there were damaged, leaking items oozing out all over the place.  Today, my order was missing some of my major kitchen staples (chicken and apples, for example, which are very important), missing some of the frozen stuff I ordered (but I was still charged anyway), and 2 boxes of Ritz Bits sandwich crackers were totally open!  Eek!  It's never comforting to get items that have been  opened, as you don't know what was done to them or who touched them in the meantime.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Yep, I couldn't remember when you were starting the countdown for this thread!  I'm glad I made it, just in the nick of time!  I have lots more pics to add for the future theme weeks, such an exciting and magical time of year!


----------



## Eeee-va

All from November 2011.


----------



## quatrom

Eeee-va said:


> All from November 2011.



If you don't mind me asking, what date were these taken?  Main street looks empty!


----------



## I'm mikey

more main street pics from 2011


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW I'm mikey your pictures are excellent.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eeee-va

quatrom said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what date were these taken?  Main street looks empty!



We visited the Friday after Thanksgiving through the Tuesday afternoon after Thanksgiving.  The first two pictures would've been the Sunday after Thanksgiving, after park close (which I believe was at midnight). So yes, Main Street was almost empty by then.  Great time to get photos, but not a good time to ride rides since they're all closed! That whole night was not crowded at all, I think because most people had work or school on Monday.

The third photo I THINK was sometime after fireworks (or possibly before) on the Friday after Thanksgiving, but I'm not so sure about that. You can see the park wasn't empty then, though.


----------



## LVdisneyChick

I luv this thread. I don't have any pics to add. We are going thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## MommyLove

Holy wow, this is making me sooooooooooo excited!! We had to cancel our October vacation, so we have to wait till Dec 28 now to start our "Year of Disney" and sometimes it seems like it's taking _forever_! And visiting this thread is torture! But now that it's September, it seems like December is much closer. This thread is awesome!



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Yes, I had to stay away from the boards for a while. We haven't been able to take a vacation since you last saw me posting on the Halloween thread almost 2 years ago, and being on the Dis just made me sad.



I totally get that. When there's no chance of a DL vacation for us, it's too depressing to come around here. Which is why I wasn't around at all until we started planning our Year of Disney. I can't believe it will be 3 years and 4 months since our last DL trip when we finally get to go again.

ANYHOO.... we have been one time during the Christmas time decorations/celebrations at Disneyland. I do have some photos to share and will dig those out and post some. 

Sherry, maybe I missed it, but did you post what your weekly schedule will be? I noticed that you're planning a separate "Castle" theme one week so I will refrain from posting those pics until that time. I have some other photos that could be in the Main St. category, but perhaps would go somewhere else. Like the Main St train station, but from the other side where the lawn/Mickey flowers are...


----------



## MommyLove

I had some time to read more of this thread and saw that the themes will be surprises. Cool! So here are some of mine from Main St. These were taken the first week in January in 2009:

During the day:

























At the Carnation Cafe:





And at night!















Not the best pics, but this was before I had an SLR.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 70 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many themes to come over the next 2-1/2 months, including 10 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  This week we will move across the Esplanade to a place that will likely look much different for the holidays this year than it has ever looked, as the rumors of brand new, themed Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations intrigue us all..  


So, that said....*_


*In the Spotlight this Week......

CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE (INCLUDING A BUGS LAND)!!!*​

_* Just across the Esplanade from Disneyland you will find a totally different kind of theme park.  For over a decade, Disney California Adventure has been a place to enjoy a sort of overall snapshot experience of the Golden State of California, all in one place.

As everyone knows, the landscape of Disney California Adventure has been evolving and dramatically transforming over the last few yearsand so have the seasonal offerings.  Weve seen quite a few holiday highlights come and go, such as: the red & white-striped CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance to the park; Santas Beach Blast; the bells, candy canes and other garland shapes that hung from the various posts in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area; the majestic Golden Gate Bridge, which glowed in Christmas splendor after dark, etc.  Even the parks Christmas tree has been relocated a couple of times here and there.  

The residents of A Bugs Land, however, continue to string their jumbo-sized lights and set out their enormous ornaments for photo ops as soon as November rolls around.  And this year we hear that Mater, McQueen and the gang may be getting in on the seasonal fun with their own special variety of decorations in Cars Land.  Also, supposedly Buena Vista Street will be the new home of the main California Adventure Christmas tree, and the vintage decorations which may adorn that street will surely be a perfect backdrop for carolers and old-time merriment.

We cant really be sure what further additions or subtractions there may be to future Yuletide celebrations in California Adventure, but we know that by the end of this year a whole new chapter will have begun as far as holiday decorations are concerned - and with that comes more exciting possibilities for different ways to soak in the spirit of the season. *_ 



_*



Ill start with some 20082010 California Adventure photos first, and then post some 2011 holiday pictures in the next couple of days

































Golden Gate Bridge:

















































Entry area:













Hollywood Pictures Backlot:


















Pacific Wharf sign:










In-Store tree:









Tree:








Roz:





*_​

_*Please feel free to post your photos of California Adventure all this week!!!!! *_


----------



## MommyLove

What fun pics! Love the one of Roz, haha!

I have all of two, _yes TWO_, photos taken at CA Adventure that have any bit of Christmas showing the one time we've been there during the Christmas season. 

This is as you exit. See how you can see the Main St. train station lit up in the distance? 





And one of the fam in front of the tree:





And that's it! I'm gonna definitely have to take more photos our next trip.


----------



## Sherry E

MommyLove said:


> What fun pics! Love the one of Roz, haha!
> 
> I have all of two, _yes TWO_, photos taken at CA Adventure that have any bit of Christmas showing the one time we've been there during the Christmas season.
> 
> This is as you exit. See how you can see the Main St. train station lit up in the distance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the fam in front of the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it! I'm gonna definitely have to take more photos our next trip.




*Kathleen -*

Even though you only had two from DCA, they are good ones!  I really love the family picture by the tree - that is adorable.  Thank you so much for posting them!

You know, DCA has never been quite as decorated and festive as Disneyland has been - it has always kind of paled in comparison, although maybe that was good for the people who don't really celebrate Christmas?  In any case, I'm always surprised that any of us have managed to get enough holiday pictures in DCA at all because we don't have the same elements to work with there as we do in Disneyland.

I'm hoping that this year, with the rumored themed Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations, DCA will get more into the celebration so that it doesn't feel so imbalanced!

(Oh, and by the way, thank you so much for sharing your Main Street pictures yesterday - they are beautiful!)


----------



## MommyLove

Thanks, Sherry! 

I'm also hoping for more decorations there. When you suggested vintage style decorations for the Buena Vista St. etc area, I thought, YES!! That would be amazing! They could really take advantage of that and do something special. Like how the New Orleans Square decorations are so distinctive.


----------



## julsmom

Thank you so much for all the pictures!! Can't wait to experience it all!


----------



## tksbaskets

Starting with 2009 (I'll wait a few days for 2012 )

Paradise Pier





This ranks as one of my favorite family photos ever at DL/WDW





The Pier bridge all decked out for the holidays!





_not...._

Can't wait to see what everyone else posts!


----------



## I'm mikey

There wasn't much christmas decor in DCA in 2011, here are some of the pics i have.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some of my pics of DCA during the Holiday season.

Former Golden Gate Bridge with the Holiday decorations




















A Bug's Land Christmas decorations










Former CALIFORNIA Letters with the Candy Cane stripes




















DCA BVS turnstiles 










Paradise Pier Christmas Tree










Hollywood Pictures Backlot with some Holiday decorations










Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta Restaurant





Paradise Pier





Pacific Wharf





Mission Tortilla Factory


----------



## julsmom

Such great pictures!!!! I have a question. We are going to visit the week of thanksgiving. What kind of weather/temps should I expect?

My countdown should read 73 days.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## I'm mikey

Here are a few more DCA pics.


----------



## Sherry E

First of all - a big thank you to *Mike, TK, Bret and Chris* for your recent excellent photographic contributions!  We in this thread are truly fortunate that you all are willing to share your wonderful pictures with us!  They are a treat, and they portray the beauty of the season in such a vivid way!

Also, it's always interesting to me to observe the different angles and perspectives that everyone comes up with (like in the case of A Bug's Land, or perhaps the DCA Christmas tree!).  It's kind of fascinating for me to note whether or not it looks like 2 different photographers were standing in almost the same spot to get that perfect shot, or if a totally unusual vantage point was used for the same subject!




MommyLove said:


> Thanks, Sherry!
> 
> I'm also hoping for more decorations there. When you suggested vintage style decorations for the Buena Vista St. etc area, I thought, YES!! That would be amazing! They could really take advantage of that and do something special. Like how the New Orleans Square decorations are so distinctive.



*Kathleen -*

Of course, as of now we only have Al Lutz's reports (on MiceAge) of rumors that Disney (or Team Disney Anaheim) is excited about a brand new, theme-specific "decorations package" that they plan to unveil in Cars Land for the holiday season.  Al seemed pretty certain about this plan, but because it hasn't been officially confirmed yet - meaning that Disney has not yet published anything about the holiday plans for Cars Land on any of their official websites - we cannot be totally sure it will happen until we see the first official word from Disney.  

Personally, before ever reading Al's report about the themed Cars Land decorations, I really did not think that we would see anything holiday-intensive in Cars Land to any major degree this year.  I really thought that TDA would kind of do what they did with Toon Town when it opened in 1993 - let people get used to the way the land looks on its own, in its natural state, with only very minor holiday touches, and then as the years progress build up the holiday decorations.  Currently, Toon Town is one of the best places to see in Disneyland during the season because of its wacky themed decorations - but it did not start out that way in its first year.  It grew over the years, and things were added and removed in the process.

So if the rumored Cars Land decorations package is unveiled this year, I will be really be surprised and delighted at the same time.  I know that a lot of people would not prefer to see Cars Land decorated this early on, but for a Christmas fanatic such as myself, and as someone who thinks DCA is sorely lacking in substantial decorations compared to Disneyland, I feel that they need to do something to make that park more holiday-ish.

Now, as for Buena Vista Street, Al Lutz also mentioned BVS as being destined for its own decorations "package."  BVS is where the main large DCA Christmas tree will find its new home, which I think makes much more sense than having the main park tree all the way back in the Paradise Pier area.  It needs to be closer to the entrance of DCA.  Plus, I think that Trolley Treats will most likely be making some of the fresh candy canes this year.  So Buena Vista Street will definitely have to be decorated in one way or the other.  

However, Al Lutz made a bigger deal about emphasizing the Cars Land decorations and not as big of a deal about the BVS package.  This makes me wonder if TDA is doing what they have a bad habit of doing - removing decorations from one area and sticking them somewhere else, instead of just buying all new stuff.  *Bret/mvf-m11c* has noticed this as well, and we've discussed it - decorations seem to mysteriously disappear in New Orleans Square year after year, and last year Toon Town's colorful, festive Christmas trees were replaced with hideous 'new' trees that were 'borrowed' from Walt Disney World!

So even though I know BVS will have to be decorated this year, I cannot say that I trust TDA to put all new decorations there.  If we suddenly notice that garland and some wreaths are missing from other areas around DLR, we may be able to guess that they ended up on BVS!

And, another thing - the Hollywood area of DCA has been lacking in decorations for a few years now.  Ever since Glow Fest and ElecTRONica moved in, the decorations that used to adorn the lampposts and entrance to Hollywood Pictures Backlot vanished.  This year, will they return?





julsmom said:


> Thank you so much for all the pictures!! Can't wait to experience it all!




*julsmom -*

Welcome!  We've got lots of theme weeks (and pictures) coming up in this thread over the next couple of months.  Of course, we are only into the second theme right now (Main Street was last week), but there is lots to come, and new themes every Monday.  Stay tuned!

You have a lot to look forward to in the parks this year.  The holiday season is a beautiful time of year to be at DLR!






tksbaskets said:


> Starting with 2009 (I'll wait a few days for 2012 )
> 
> Paradise Pier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ranks as one of my favorite family photos ever at DL/WDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pier bridge all decked out for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _not...._
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else posts!



*TK -*

I would have to agree - that's a great family picture!  I don't see an "Aunt Betty" in the bunch!  Everyone looks happy to be there.

When I read your sentence, "The Pier bridge all decked out for the holidays!", I was looking at it, thinking "It is?  I don't see it.  What did I miss?  What did she see that I didn't see?"  

And then I saw the "not...." underneath it!  You're right about that, TK!  "Not" is right!  

There are so many areas around DCA that could use more decorations, more lights, etc.  Even some of the areas that are decorated (a little bit), such as around GRR and the Little Mermaid, are barely even noticeable in that way!  You hardly even know there are any decorations there.  And the entrance to DCA doesn't make an impact in the way the Golden Gate Bridge and the CALIFORNIA letters used to make - they have got to fix that this year!  I like the Pan Pacific Auditorium-inspired entrance to DCA, but at night it does not make a bold statement.

I am crossing my fingers and hoping against hope that this year we will see the most exciting holiday season in DCA in several years.  When we walk into that park we should automatically know what time of year it is (because of sights, sounds, smells, colors, whatever) and not have to seek out signs of the season wherever we can randomly find them.  The walls are down now - there are no more excuses!  TDA has to get on the ball and bring DCA into the holiday mix!





julsmom said:


> Such great pictures!!!! I have a question. We are going to visit the week of thanksgiving. What kind of weather/temps should I expect?
> 
> My countdown should read 73 days.



*julsmom -*

Living in Southern California my entire life (and the weather forecast for my area also applies to "Inland Orange County"), I've seen a range of temps and weather events over the years, in November and December.  

There was one Thanksgiving weekend when I was at Disneyland many years ago, and it was pouring heavy, messy, annoying rain.  The sort of rain that renders umbrellas totally useless because you get soaked anyway!  

However, it is not always like that.  There have been many Novembers when it's been in the upper 70's and even in the 80's.  There are times when it's downright hot, and other times when it's on the cooler side.  Sometimes it's windy - our wildfire 'season' tends to extend into November, which means it could be hot, windy and dry.  Or it could be cool and breezy.

One thing I will say is that when it gets 'cold' (by California's standards) in November, it is usually not as cold as it is in December.  So it probably will not drop down to 30 or 40 degrees at night.  It may get down as far as 50-ish, possibly.  But it could also be 85 degrees in the daytime!  Or it could be a monsoon!

I guess the best advice is to dress in layers because you never quite know what to expect from November (or October, either, really).  I've seen everything but snow happen in my exact area of Los Angeles.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Ahhh, I've been looking forward to this weekly theme, and of course my photobucket account is "down for maintenance" at the moment   I will be sure to add the few minimal DCA pics that I got last year, we did end up with some cute photo pass one's with Duffy and Santa....

Fantastic pics everyone! 

Elk Grove Chris...I might be in love with your Christmas lights/ ToT shot!  That is fabulous!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Ahhh, I've been looking forward to this weekly theme, and of course my photobucket account is "down for maintenance" at the moment   I will be sure to add the few minimal DCA pics that I got last year, we did end up with some cute photo pass one's with Duffy and Santa....
> 
> Fantastic pics everyone!
> 
> Elk Grove Chris...I might be in love with your Christmas lights/ ToT shot!  That is fabulous!



*Vanessa -*

Is Photobucket still giving you trouble?  I recall you mentioned that it was acting weird a while back.  Of course, all the problems are stemming from this new format/layout that Photobucket is introducing.  

Over the last couple of weeks I have been reading some comments from annoyed customers on the Photobucket Facebook page, and it seemed like many of us were having the same sorts of issues - not being able to log in to our accounts because the site was down, not being able to save any edits we made (like, for example, if you wanted to simply resize a picture or crop off some unnecessary space on the end, the changes would not save), not being able to upload pictures to different albums, etc.

Photobucket, of course, gave us the expected '_everything should be fixed now and while you're already ticked off at us and nothing it working, why don't you try out our fabulous new format_' speech a couple of times, but I finally had to send them a private message on Facebook (they suggested it).  It turns out that dealing with them through Facebook was more effective than dealing with them through their usual Support section on the actual Photobucket site.  The guy I dealt with on FB was more interactive - and he even ended up crediting me for a month of Pro service.  From what I can tell, I don't seem to be having any trouble with my account now - though I am probably speaking too soon.

I have Theme Weeks to tackle in both this thread and the Halloween thread, and a long-delayed holiday Trip Report which is in progress - I cannot be without my Photobucket account!  Do they not understand the urgency of this matter?


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Yes, my photobucket account is spazing today.  It keeps saying "this account is undergoing maintenance" or something similar, only today though.  I uploaded a bunch of pics on Saturday (for impending theme weeks to come ) without any problems.  I will try again on my laptop later.  I have some from 2009 and some from last year to contribute.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Yes, my photobucket account is spazing today.  It keeps saying "this account is undergoing maintenance" or something similar, only today though.  I uploaded a bunch of pics on Saturday (for impending theme weeks to come ) without any problems.  I will try again on my laptop later.  I have some from 2009 and some from last year to contribute.



The "maintenance" message is very random in and of itself.  At first, I and others were getting some crazy "code message" like a "503 code" (whatever that means) when trying to log in to our accounts.  It looked as though we had just reached a site that didn't exist.  It was a blank page.

And now, even while some folks are still having trouble with their accounts (like you did today), others of us are not - I didn't get that maintenance message at all today!  It's crazy.  I guess the important thing is that all the pictures are still in the account when you finally get in!!


----------



## Sherry E

Anyway, here are more photos of California Adventure decorations - all from December 2011!:









































































(The tree in Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta)


































































​


----------



## Eeee-va

Poinsettias!










Duffy's Meet-and-greet!





















Even the pillars around Ariel's Undersea Adventure were decorated!





Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta





Santa's meet-and-greet area


----------



## StyledSugar

Well since we were there for Halloween and the first week in November last year my Christmas pictures are very limited. I have ONE picture of DCA, which I tried to upload tonight but I'm getting the Photobucket Maintenance thing as well. I will try again in the morning. 

Great pictures so far though!! I'm very excited to see what 2012 has in store!


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> decorations seem to mysteriously disappear in New Orleans Square year after year


What?   Really?! Where would they be putting them?  That's so strange (and disappointing). I think I took the most photos of the Christmas decorations in NOS. I will be sad 4 years later, to notice a big difference in decorations there. 

P.S. Love that pic of Flick in the Santa get-up!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DCA 2010






Janurary 2012





I need to get in the habbit of taking more pictures.  I used to take a bunch, but I got tired of watching the fun through a lens instead of being part of the fun.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone!

Sherry - I wondered if anyone would notice my sarcasm... The lack of holiday decorations at DCA is conspicuous.

EEEE-va - love the little Duffy duo in your pics!  One trip my family had 'Pal Mickey' along and we dressed him and had him in our family pics.  The pic with Big Duffy (who I still don't 'get') and the tiny Duffies (is that the correct pleural?) is ADORABLE!

T


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Still having issues with Photobucket   I'll keep on trying.


----------



## sirvin12

What time is the CP usually? I think we will probably go to Goofys Kitchen on Saturday night.

Shannon


----------



## OregonDisneyFanatic

Help!  I have been lurking on this thread and have gone back and reread some of the thread and now that its time to make hotel reservations I have myself more confused than ever So I am just going to ask the experts. What would everyone recommend?  Nov 27th - Dec 1rst or Dec 4th -8th? Thanks everyone


----------



## Goofy_Mom

OregonDisneyFanatic said:


> Help!  I have been lurking on this thread and have gone back and reread some of the thread and now that its time to make hotel reservations I have myself more confused than ever So I am just going to ask the experts. What would everyone recommend?  Nov 27th - Dec 1rst or Dec 4th -8th? Thanks everyone



Flip a coin, both weeks would be ideal as far as low crowds go and the Christmas season will be in full swing by Thanksgiving.


----------



## mariners1999

OregonDisneyFanatic said:


> Help!  I have been lurking on this thread and have gone back and reread some of the thread and now that its time to make hotel reservations I have myself more confused than ever So I am just going to ask the experts. What would everyone recommend?  Nov 27th - Dec 1rst or Dec 4th -8th? Thanks everyone



Also depends if you want to do the CP or not.  You should be able to do it December 4th-8th but packages and prices have not been released yet.


----------



## tksbaskets

2011 into 2012 - slim pickins trying to find any holiday decorations in my 500+ pics from our Holiday trip and the guys and I spend a lot of time at DCA!






Proof that adult sons will still humor their mother and stand in line with the little guys to see Mickey!


----------



## shishigirl

tksbaskets said:


> 2011 into 2012 - slim pickins trying to find any holiday decorations in my 500+ pics from our Holiday trip and the guys and I spend a lot of time at DCA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that adult sons will still humor their mother and stand in line with the little guys to see Mickey!



These are the best pictures!
Is Santa Mickey always there in DCA?


----------



## tksbaskets

shishigirl said:


> These are the best pictures!
> Is Santa Mickey always there in DCA?



I know they alternate because in 2009 we got Santa Goofy.  Don't know if they rotate by year or by day.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I know they alternate because in 2009 we got Santa Goofy.  Don't know if they rotate by year or by day.



^^^ That's also been Santa's photo spot for a few years, too, of course.

This year, since the main DCA Christmas tree is slated to move over to Buena Vista Street, I am actually wondering if that photo spot in the Paradise Pier area will return.  If they remove the tree from that location and stick it on BVS, I wonder if the little gazebo for photos would come back or if it, too, would relocate.  I feel like they should have something in that Pier area, but it could all change without the Christmas tree.



*Shannon* -  I'm not sure about the CP times, but there are usually 2 showings each night.  I would imagine that the first one doesn't take place any earlier than 6 p.m., and possibly later than that.


----------



## DSNY4ever

tksbaskets said:


> Proof that adult sons will still humor their mother and stand in line with the little guys to see Mickey!



Great pictures!!- and you have given me hope as a mother of a boy that he will do this for me someday


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Finally!  Photobucket let me into my account! 

All of the following are from November 2011 over Veteran's Day

CA Tree from across the pier





The first time I had seen the new entrance, it kinda grows on ya!  Miss the giant letters, but happy to hear the State Fairgrounds here in Sac, recieved them!





Santa photopass spot:


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

More from November 2011

Duffy:





Here's what Santa's Photopass spot looked like on our arrival day (which was 11/9)





CA Tree





The following are from November 2009

CA Tree


----------



## Sherry E

*Vanessa -* 

Thank you so much for persevering and continuing to try to get into your Photobucket account so you could post the photos!

I love your pictures - again, they are adorable, as well as being so bright, festive and colorful.  You both look like you're having a fantastic time!

Looking at your pictures, I am still wondering - as I did when looking at TK's pictures - what the fate of the Paradise Pier photo spot will be this year.  Lord knows that DCA can't afford to lose any decorations from any areas.  Even if they fully deck out Cars Land and Buena Vista Street with holiday merriment and take the tree out of the previous location in PP to put it on BVS, I feel like something holiday-ish needs to be in that spot on the Pier. It's going to look very empty without a tree and without Santa (assuming that Santa moves with the tree over to Buena Vista Street)!


----------



## tksbaskets

DSNY4ever said:


> Great pictures!!- and you have given me hope as a mother of a boy that he will do this for me someday



They will!  I think they figured out if they smile for photo ops their parents keep taking them on wonderful Disney vacations.  


Vanessa I loved your pictures and your one showing Santa in the photo spot.


----------



## chinarider

Do we know when they will be released? TIA


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Yes, we were actually really surprised to catch Santa there on our last day!  He was an awesome Santa too!  I joked with my Aunt that in all the pics with Santa, I look like the third wheel, interrupting their date and all, lol!


----------



## StyledSugar

Is Santa or the characters dressed as Santa still in the parks on Christmas Day and beyond? We don't actually arrive until December 24th so our first day in the park will be the 25th. Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

*StyledSugar -*

You're interested in the Santas who pose for photos, correct?  In other words, not the Santa who is part of the Christmas Fantasy Parade?

Barring any unexpected changes, Santa (in his red suit) should be at all 5 of his posts through December 25th.  He can be found at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland; California Adventure (though I think his photo spot in DCA will be different this year); and in all 3 hotels.  In fact, the Santa location at the Grand Californian Hotel is particularly lovely.  The GCH location has a PhotoPass photographer.  The Disneyland Hotel location sometimes has a PhotoPass person and sometimes does not.  The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa does not have a PhotoPass person, but the PPH Christmas tree is just gorgeous.

Now as for after Christmas, some have seen Santa and some have not.  Fellow DIS'er Malcon10t posted a photo a while back of Santa in his green 'street clothes' at the Round-Up after Christmas.  I'm not sure if he will be in DCA past 12/25 this year or not, but I think Santa disappears from the 3 hotels post-Christmas.  The Dickens carolers disappear from the hotels a couple of days after Christmas too.

Maybe you could visit the hotel Santas on December 24, perhaps (don't miss that beautiful GCH lobby setting), and then visit the in-park Santas on 12/25.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, we begin a new theme week tomorrow (I have been bouncing back and forth between the theme weeks in this thread and the theme weeks/theme days in the Halloween thread), but before we do, I will bid farewell to DCA's holiday decorations with some additional Bug's Land photos...
















































































​


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 63 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many themes to come over the next 2 months, including 9 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November than it ever has in the past.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  

This week we enjoy a rustic holiday celebration, tucked away in Frontierland.  Here is where you will find Santa and a few of his reindeer, as well as an array of charming decorations and reindeer motif.


So, that said....*_


*In the Spotlight this Week......

SANTAS REINDEER ROUND-UP!!!*​





_*Filled with wagons overflowing with stuffed animals and presents, an assortment of Christmas trees large and small, Reindeer Fun Facts and countrified Christmas touches, Santas Reindeer Round-Up is a true highlight of the holidays at Disneyland Resort!   *_ 





_*


This time Ill start with some 2011 Reindeer Round-Up photos first, and then work my way backward to 2010 and beyond (as opposed to my usual habit of starting with the older pictures and working my way forward!)




















































































































*_​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of Santas Reindeer Round-Up all this week!!!!! *_


----------



## julsmom

Yay!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Christmas 2010


----------



## MommyLove

Oooh, great pics!! This is so fun!!

We _loved_ Reindeer Roundup. And since we were there the first week of January, we had the place to ourselves. _Awesome_. This is Jan. '09:


----------



## mvf-m11c




----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

This picture is not that great....but I love Big Thunder Ranch at night!  That area of the park is pretty dark, which makes the Christmas lights even better.  Its fun to catch glimpses of them while riding Big Thunder RR...


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

MommyLove said:


> Oooh, great pics!! This is so fun!!
> 
> We _loved_ Reindeer Roundup. And since we were there the first week of January, we had the place to ourselves. _Awesome_. This is Jan. '09:



^^^ This photo should have been a Christmas card!  A-dorable!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> *StyledSugar -*
> 
> You're interested in the Santas who pose for photos, correct?  In other words, not the Santa who is part of the Christmas Fantasy Parade?
> 
> Barring any unexpected changes, Santa (in his red suit) should be at all 5 of his posts through December 25th.  He can be found at the Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland; California Adventure (though I think his photo spot in DCA will be different this year); and in all 3 hotels.  In fact, the Santa location at the Grand Californian Hotel is particularly lovely.  The GCH location has a PhotoPass photographer.  The Disneyland Hotel location sometimes has a PhotoPass person and sometimes does not.  The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa does not have a PhotoPass person, but the PPH Christmas tree is just gorgeous.
> 
> Now as for after Christmas, some have seen Santa and some have not.  Fellow DIS'er Malcon10t posted a photo a while back of Santa in his green 'street clothes' at the Round-Up after Christmas.  I'm not sure if he will be in DCA past 12/25 this year or not, but I think Santa disappears from the 3 hotels post-Christmas.  The Dickens carolers disappear from the hotels a couple of days after Christmas too.
> 
> Maybe you could visit the hotel Santas on December 24, perhaps (don't miss that beautiful GCH lobby setting), and then visit the in-park Santas on 12/25.



Thank you Sherry! We will be checking into PPH around 7ish at night on the 24th. Do you know what time Santa heads out for the night? I'm guessing he leaves fairly early on Christmas Eve, correct? What time does he get there during the day?

Sorry for all of the questions. Just curious.


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> Thank you Sherry! We will be checking into PPH around 7ish at night on the 24th. Do you know what time Santa heads out for the night? I'm guessing he leaves fairly early on Christmas Eve, correct? What time does he get there during the day?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions. Just curious.



Oh, no need to apologize for the questions!  That's why many people congregate here and stick around - they've all had different holiday experiences and can shed some light and info on different subjects.

I don't know if the Christmas Eve schedule would be different at the hotels, but I have noticed that the PPH Santa (with the gorgeous blue-green glowing tree and no PhotoPass person) seems to be in the PPH lobby in the morning hours - like mid-morning - in December.  

I have noticed that the GCH Santa (with the PhotoPass person by the gigantic tree) seems to be there in the early evening - like maybe in the 5 p.m. - 7 p.m.-ish hours, or 6 p.m. - 8 p.m.  Something like that.  He sits for intervals and then takes breaks, then returns.  

The Disneyland Hotel Santa (who has a rather fun, festive backdrop at his photo spot) seems to be at the DLH in the mid-to-late afternoon.

At least, this is all what I have observed - it could always change, and, in fact, it may even change from year to year, with slight variations in Santa's shifts.

So you might still be able to catch the GCH Santa on the evening of 12/24.  But, if not, you'll definitely see the in-park Santas on the 25th, and you know when to look for the hotel Santas if you have time on the 25th.  Then you can probably catch Santa in his green plaid ensemble at the Reindeer Round-Up from 12/26 on.


----------



## MommyLove

DisneyIsMagical said:


> ^^^ This photo should have been a Christmas card!  A-dorable!


Awww, thanks Vanessa! 

It's fun to go back to these pics when they were littler. They're teenagers now!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Goofy_Mom*, *DTDkettleCORNfan*, *Kathleen* and *Bret* for the wonderful Round-Up photos (where is TK?  She usually has something to post!)!  

The theme weeks are always so much fun because we get to see everyone's different take on the same subject.


Let's keep this Reindeer Round-Up train a-rollin!...


_*More from 2011...



































From 2010:





























(I love the leaves on the ground in the background  even though thats a natural event and not a Disney-manufactured detail, it works so well in this rustic holiday harvest setting!)






























































































*_​


----------



## Sherry E

*And still more from 2010:*




















































































































































​


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> Oh, no need to apologize for the questions!  That's why many people congregate here and stick around - they've all had different holiday experiences and can shed some light and info on different subjects.
> 
> I don't know if the Christmas Eve schedule would be different at the hotels, but I have noticed that the PPH Santa (with the gorgeous blue-green glowing tree and no PhotoPass person) seems to be in the PPH lobby in the morning hours - like mid-morning - in December.
> 
> I have noticed that the GCH Santa (with the PhotoPass person by the gigantic tree) seems to be there in the early evening - like maybe in the 5 p.m. - 7 p.m.-ish hours, or 6 p.m. - 8 p.m.  Something like that.  He sits for intervals and then takes breaks, then returns.
> 
> The Disneyland Hotel Santa (who has a rather fun, festive backdrop at his photo spot) seems to be at the DLH in the mid-to-late afternoon.
> 
> At least, this is all what I have observed - it could always change, and, in fact, it may even change from year to year, with slight variations in Santa's shifts.
> 
> So you might still be able to catch the GCH Santa on the evening of 12/24.  But, if not, you'll definitely see the in-park Santas on the 25th, and you know when to look for the hotel Santas if you have time on the 25th.  Then you can probably catch Santa in his green plaid ensemble at the Reindeer Round-Up from 12/26 on.



Thank you for the info!! Sounds like we might have a shot to see "The Big Guy" on Christmas Eve!


----------



## MyMuse

I'm still here!!! Life gets in the way sometimes.   


I'm going to go backwards and review all I've missed!! and I think my reservation day to call is coming up. 60 days out to the day, right?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hello everyone!  I was enjoying all the other Round Up phots while waiting a little later in the week to post some of my own.  It's later 

Taking a page out of Sherry's book I'll post our most recent pics first (2011/2012)

We went to Big Thunder Ranch for the food!!  OK, the scenery was great too but....YUM.  They had great entertainment too. 

I can smell the food already (and HIGHLY recommend this for a great dinner break with entertainment)








































I'll look back at our holiday 2009 trip later in the week and see if I can find some more RU pics!  

I love theme weeks!!


----------



## MyMuse

Ok, just looked all the back until the last time I posted on 7/30/2012! Yikes! I didn't realize I was absent for so long!!! 

Thank you for all the pictures! good lord, I can't wait. 

I'm making reservation to Big Thunder Ranch definitely! lol 

Has anyone tried doing the email reservations? I will be at work, so I was wondering if this would be better to do? Tho, waiting for a confirmation back would get me all itchy.....


----------



## julieheyer

Thank you guys for all these lovely pictures! This will be our first Christmas visit to DLR and I'm even more excited now (if that's possible!)! Thunder ranch area looks so pretty! I love rustic Christmas decor!! Woo-hoo!!

I wish DL had the VMCP! That's really amazing in WDW and prob the only reason I'd think of going there instead to DLR.


----------



## icrnk

December 8 - December 12

or

December 14 - December 18 - Not sure if this is too close to the Christmas rush
?


----------



## MrsMac218

My pictures span about 4 years, it's so funny to see them next to each other...kids grow fast!


----------



## 6Smiles

Thanks everyone for all the pictures... I am getting really excited to go and have 1 month and 2 days until we are 60 days out. Nursing school does keep me busy but helps to pass the time. Our older two children know we are going but the younger two think we are going for Spring Break, not Christmas. They are all helping to plan and our trip is over 3/4 of the way paid off. We have had some set backs but things are still moving along.  We have not counted anything out of our plan at this time. Though I am a bit nervous as to how the candlelight processional will effect the parks. We have tickets for 11 days which were bought prior to the ticket increase this year, so we will have plenty of time to work our days around the crowds plus we have two Magic mornings since we have the elusive, no longer available 6 day tickets and 5 day tickets which I bought at quite a discount. 

Eagerly awaiting more info which should be coming available soon.
Kris


----------



## CajunMomof3

MrsMac- I love the time progression pics! I think I may have to pull out some of our old WDW pics and make a timeline for my kids!


----------



## Eeee-va

MyMuse said:


> Has anyone tried doing the email reservations? I will be at work, so I was wondering if this would be better to do? Tho, waiting for a confirmation back would get me all itchy.....



I got an email dining reservation; I think they get back to you within an hour during their working hours. Had no troubles at all and now I have something I can print out.

I won't be using the reservation until Halloween, though, so I can't tell you if there are any glitches with showing up at the restaurant.


----------



## Skybabyy

I absolutely can't wait to go to Disneyland once winter break is here!!!  Ahhh!  It's beyond magical to see the fireworks and feel the snow come down.  True love right there, guys!  <3


----------



## Goofy_Mom

icrnk said:


> December 8 - December 12
> 
> or
> 
> December 14 - December 18 - Not sure if this is too close to the Christmas rush
> ?



The closer you get to christmas, the busier it's going to be.  Also, some schools let out the week before Christmas week, so the weekend before that week (14-18) may have a bit of an increase in crowds.

With that said, however, your going to Disneyland at Christmas time AND not during Christmas week. You should have a good time no matter which dates you choose.  We're going the 14-17


----------



## MyMuse

Eeee-va said:


> I got an email dining reservation; I think they get back to you within an hour during their working hours. Had no troubles at all and now I have something I can print out.
> 
> I won't be using the reservation until Halloween, though, so I can't tell you if there are any glitches with showing up at the restaurant.



Thank you! 

I decided to go ahead and use it instead of being on my cellphone at my desk. It took about 45 minutes to get back to me. They are confused about my dinner reservation request because  I want it after the parade of which they are not sure when that will be. 

Hopefully, they will move the time they gave me up about an hour.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

6Smiles said:


> Thanks everyone for all the pictures... I am getting really excited to go and have 1 month and 2 days until we are 60 days out. Nursing school does keep me busy but helps to pass the time. Our older two children know we are going but the younger two think we are going for Spring Break, not Christmas. They are all helping to plan and our trip is over 3/4 of the way paid off. We have had some set backs but things are still moving along.  We have not counted anything out of our plan at this time. Though I am a bit nervous as to how the candlelight processional will effect the parks. We have tickets for 11 days which were bought prior to the ticket increase this year, so we will have plenty of time to work our days around the crowds plus we have two Magic mornings since we have the elusive, no longer available 6 day tickets and 5 day tickets which I bought at quite a discount.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting more info which should be coming available soon.
> Kris



Hi Kris!  I too am in Nursing School with small kids so I know how busy you are!!  We visited WDW last December and going this December to Disneyland to celebrate my graduation from Nursing School in December!  Pinning ceremony 14th and flying to DL on the 16th!  So excited!


----------



## Sherry E

*MrsMac218 & TK -* 

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful Round-Up/Ranch photos!  (I knew that TK had some pictures for the theme and was holding out on us!)




Anyway, Theme Weeks in the Halloween Superthread are coming to an end for 2012 after tomorrow (tomorrow is the start of Halloween Time at DLR), but this Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread will be rockin' and rollin' with Theme Weeks every week, all through September, all through October and up to November 12th!!  We have two months to go until the holiday season begins at DLR, and there is a lot of counting down to do until then!!

I think that this year's season is going to be very exciting because of the new decorations coming to California Adventure.  

Also, even Pixie Hollow is supposed to have a minor "winter" overlay this year (to whatever extent that entails)!  If you are like me in that you have avoided Pixie Hollow because you have no desire to meet Pixies, then you have probably missed out on how beautiful and tranquil a place Pixie Hollow is.  I finally spent a few minutes there in June and I really liked it.  I still have absolutely no desire to meet the Pixies, but I love the beautiful setting with its lovely flowers, fountains, etc.  (At night, Pixie Hollow is a gorgeous spot for trick or treating at Mickey's Halloween Party!)  I am eager to see what it looks like with a winter overlay!


Here are more Reindeer Round-Up photos (have you been able to figure out that I love taking pictures? Lol.)...
















































































































































​


----------



## Stefanie Peacock

So, we are coming down on Christmas Eve! The kids have NO CLUE! They think we have to go out during Christmas for a Job interview that may move us to California! They are NOT happy about it!!!!!!! 
HAHAHAHAHA
SO!!! We land on the 24th and are staying at the Disneyland Hotel until the 29th.
We also are having a Limo pick us up. My girls are going to FREAK OUT! They have always wanted to go in a Limo and I have always said, you have to be really important or have a lot of money to ride in a Limo and whenever they see one down town they freak out! ha ha So this is going to be HUGE! 
We have worked it out with the limo company to put a sign in the window that says, "WELCOME PEACOCK KIDS! ARE YOU READY FOR DISNEYLAND?!" When they roll up. The kids are just going to die! LOL! We are super excited, never ever been during Christmas time. Last year we went for Halloween and it was wonderful, but I hear Christmas is even better!
So, I just started looking through everything and WOW! You all have spent so much time on this, I am SO GLAD I found this forum!!! YAY!!!!
Okay, well back to looking through everything and thanks to all of you for all the work and time you have placed into this for all of us who have never been during Christmas time.
I appreciate you guys!
Stef


----------



## 6Smiles

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hi Kris!  I too am in Nursing School with small kids so I know how busy you are!!  We visited WDW last December and going this December to Disneyland to celebrate my graduation from Nursing School in December!  Pinning ceremony 14th and flying to DL on the 16th!  So excited!



Crazy4Disney06:
Congratulations on your upcoming Graduation from nursing school. I wont graduate until next August but since we have no breaks and go year round I am looking forward to getting out of town and spending time with my family. As you know the books see our faces more than our families do though the end result will be well worth it.  

Where are you staying and for how many days? Looks like we will be at DL at the same time. I am bursting at the seems with excitement for the trip and do something daily to with planning. Well, as of today we are 90 days out, 30 days and I can start the Dining ADRs can't wait.

Kris


----------



## MyMuse

The 2nd day of dining at Disneyland is now done! I called this time around instead of emailing. 

I was through very fast and got the Carthay Circle reservation I wanted for world of Color dining.  

So far:
Day 1: Goofy's Kitchen at 7am  & Big Thunder Ranch at 6:40pm (hopefully enough time after the parade, assuming it's at 5:30pm) 
In the middle, will be Holiday Tour, but can't book that until 30 days out. 

Day 2: Carthay Circle World of Color dining for 6:40pm (assuming only WoC showing is at 8:15pm) 
Edit: my time is 6:20pm! 


If any of you fine folks of Disneyland experts are on twitter, let me know. I'm there as @MyMuse18.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

6Smiles said:


> Crazy4Disney06:
> 
> Where are you staying and for how many days? Looks like we will be at DL at the same time.
> Kris



We are staying off site at Desert Palms Suites for 2 nights then moving to the Villa's at Grand Californian in a 1 bedroom villa for the rest of the stay.  Our dates are 12/16 to 12/22.

We are not planning on many dining reservations....will do Goofy's Kitchen, Big Thunder Ranch for sure but the rest we will probably just go with the flow.  Our room at the Grand Californian also has a full kitchen so we may decide to eat some meals in....especially breakfast.

Thank you everyone for the great pictures!  To be 100% honest after our 1st Christmas trip to WDW last December I was a little worried that DL would not be able to compete, however I think all the great pictures everyone has posted has proven me wrong!  Can't wait....graduation in 3 months from today and then two days later we will be celebrating in DL!!


----------



## BensDaddy

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> .  Our room at the Grand Californian also has a full kitchen so we may decide to eat some meals in....especially breakfast.



Is there a grocery or a convenience store at Grand Californian to stock the room with a few basics? Just looking for cereal, milk, maybe a few bottles of soda. Nothing to warrant a full scale shopping trip.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

MyMuse said:
			
		

> The 2nd day of dining at Disneyland is now done! I called this time around instead of emailing.
> 
> I was through very fast and got the Carthay Circle reservation I wanted for world of Color dining.
> 
> So far:
> Day 1: Goofy's Kitchen at 7am  & Big Thunder Ranch at 6:40pm (hopefully enough time after the parade, assuming it's at 5:30pm)
> In the middle, will be Holiday Tour, but can't book that until 30 days out.
> 
> Day 2: Carthay Circle World of Color dining for 6:40pm (assuming only WoC showing is at 8:15pm)
> 
> If any of you fine folks of Disneyland experts are on twitter, let me know. I'm there as @MyMuse18.



I'm a little worried about your carthay ressies. I've read dinner there can last 1.5 to 2 hours & even with passes to woc you can't wait until right before to show up. I would do 5:30 ressies if it were me


----------



## Sherry E

Skybabyy said:


> I absolutely can't wait to go to Disneyland once winter break is here!!!  Ahhh!  It's beyond magical to see the fireworks and feel the snow come down.  True love right there, guys!  <3



*Skybabyy -*

Hello!  "Beyond magical" is a great way to put it!





Stefanie Peacock said:


> So, we are coming down on Christmas Eve! The kids have NO CLUE! They think we have to go out during Christmas for a Job interview that may move us to California! They are NOT happy about it!!!!!!!
> HAHAHAHAHA
> SO!!! We land on the 24th and are staying at the Disneyland Hotel until the 29th.
> We also are having a Limo pick us up. My girls are going to FREAK OUT! They have always wanted to go in a Limo and I have always said, you have to be really important or have a lot of money to ride in a Limo and whenever they see one down town they freak out! ha ha So this is going to be HUGE!
> We have worked it out with the limo company to put a sign in the window that says, "WELCOME PEACOCK KIDS! ARE YOU READY FOR DISNEYLAND?!" When they roll up. The kids are just going to die! LOL! We are super excited, never ever been during Christmas time. Last year we went for Halloween and it was wonderful, but I hear Christmas is even better!
> So, I just started looking through everything and WOW! You all have spent so much time on this, I am SO GLAD I found this forum!!! YAY!!!!
> Okay, well back to looking through everything and thanks to all of you for all the work and time you have placed into this for all of us who have never been during Christmas time.
> I appreciate you guys!
> Stef



*Stefanie Peacock -*

Hello and welcome!  I'm glad you're enjoying what you've seen of the thread so far.  Stick around - we will be rolling out the photos over the next 2 months, until the season begins!





MyMuse said:


> The 2nd day of dining at Disneyland is now done! I called this time around instead of emailing.
> 
> I was through very fast and got the Carthay Circle reservation I wanted for world of Color dining.
> 
> So far:
> Day 1: Goofy's Kitchen at 7am  & Big Thunder Ranch at 6:40pm (hopefully enough time after the parade, assuming it's at 5:30pm)
> In the middle, will be Holiday Tour, but can't book that until 30 days out.
> 
> Day 2: Carthay Circle World of Color dining for 6:40pm (assuming only WoC showing is at 8:15pm)
> 
> 
> If any of you fine folks of Disneyland experts are on twitter, let me know. I'm there as @MyMuse18.



*MyMuse -*

I'm so glad to see that your plans are coming together!  Goofy's Kitchen is my favorite, so I'm glad that you worked it into your schedule.

I'm not on Twitter, but I'm on Facebook (just posted a Halloween Time Timeline cover on my page today, as it is the start of Halloween Time).  Are you on Facebook?





Crazy4Disney06 said:


> We are staying off site at Desert Palms Suites for 2 nights then moving to the Villa's at Grand Californian in a 1 bedroom villa for the rest of the stay.  Our dates are 12/16 to 12/22.
> 
> We are not planning on many dining reservations....will do Goofy's Kitchen, Big Thunder Ranch for sure but the rest we will probably just go with the flow.  Our room at the Grand Californian also has a full kitchen so we may decide to eat some meals in....especially breakfast.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great pictures!  To be 100% honest after our 1st Christmas trip to WDW last December I was a little worried that DL would not be able to compete, however I think all the great pictures everyone has posted has proven me wrong!  Can't wait....graduation in 3 months from today and then two days later we will be celebrating in DL!!



*Crazy4Disney06 -*

Stay tuned - I've only scratched the surface with the Themes (and, hence, the photos).  For the next 2 months, until November 12th, I will be introducing  new themes every week, and then there will be a rapid fire daily mini-theme countdown from 11/6 to 11/11.  Of course DLR is not as large as WDW, so there are simply not as many locations for decorations and holiday merriment at DLR as there are at WDW, but DLR is pretty much packed with seasonal decor, treats, music and festivity in every square inch!


----------



## Priory

Agreed. Our Carthay meals were very slow and not luxurious pacing slow.... Just inexplicably slow. Perhaps it's improved now that they've been open a while. They also take people up the stairs very slowly regardless of how busy the restaurant is. The first time we were seated 15 minutes after our reservation time. The second time it was 40 minutes after (not happy about that one). Both times we got up there to discover the dining rooms half full at the most.


----------



## Sherry E

BensDaddy said:


> Is there a grocery or a convenience store at Grand Californian to stock the room with a few basics? Just looking for cereal, milk, maybe a few bottles of soda. Nothing to warrant a full scale shopping trip.



In the gift shop at the hotel, just off of the huge lobby, they carry some soda, water, maybe juices and small cartons of milk - or at least they used to.  The thing is that they generally keep them "in the back," so I think that a lot of guests may not know they are there.  You have to ask for them at the front counter and a CM will go get what you want from the back room.  I don't know if they carry cereal, but if they do it would likely be the little mini-boxes.


----------



## MyMuse

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I'm a little worried about your carthay ressies. I've read dinner there can last 1.5 to 2 hours & even with passes to woc you can't wait until right before to show up. I would do 5:30 ressies if it were me



They did have that available, but I thought maybe it was too early? I did ask for 6pm. I just rechecked my notes and my time is 6:20pm. 

What time is a decent time to be there to use our passes? 7:45 / 7:30pm? 



Sherry E said:


> *MyMuse -*
> 
> I'm so glad to see that your plans are coming together!  Goofy's Kitchen is my favorite, so I'm glad that you worked it into your schedule.
> 
> I'm not on Twitter, but I'm on Facebook (just posted a Halloween Time Timeline cover on my page today, as it is the start of Halloween Time).  Are you on Facebook?



Indeed! I should be MyMuse18 over there.  You?

Tomorrow's dining should just be a late lunch at Carnation Cafe. I also want to have enough meals at the fab counter service places too. 

Then, 30 days out, I'll book the Holiday Tour and possibly Fantasmic dessert party. 



Priory said:


> Agreed. Our Carthay meals were very slow and not luxurious pacing slow.... Just inexplicably slow. Perhaps it's improved now that they've been open a while. They also take people up the stairs very slowly regardless of how busy the restaurant is. The first time we were seated 15 minutes after our reservation time. The second time it was 40 minutes after (not happy about that one). Both times we got up there to discover the dining rooms half full at the most.



Uh oh! I hope they improved then. I can change it to the 5:30pm, if it's still open. The CM told me there were no 6pm seatings. Were you part of the WoC dining?


----------



## simplicio

Hello. I am planning our annual Disneyland trip. This is our first time going for the holiday season. We are looking to go November 11-15. My question is will all the holiday offerings be ready by than or is this to early in November? 

We want to go when the tree in town Square is up, all the lands are decorated, the icicle lights are up on the castle. We want to visit Santa's reindeer roundup, ride iasw holiday, and watch the Christmas parade and fireworks show. Also want to try the holiday food offerings, especially the desserts!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

MyMuse said:


> They did have that available, but I thought maybe it was too early? I did ask for 6pm. I just rechecked my notes and my time is 6:20pm.
> 
> What time is a decent time to be there to use our passes? 7:45 / 7:30pm?



I don't remember the dates you are going, or what night you are trying for WOC on... but if a Friday or Saturday... I would say no later than 7:30 for a 8:15 show... maybe even a whole hour early.  The thing is your pass just gets you into a section.  And while the carthay section is a great spot to see from, you are still going to want to be in front of people not behind them--unless you are 6'3"... you want a rail in front of you or to be at the top of the steps, so that everyone in front of you is stepped down from you.  That is why even with passes you are not guaranteed a good view.  

Oh and FWIW... we're doing WCT this time (I toyed with Carthay, but I don't think the expense itself is worth the passes, and I am not that much of a foodie)... and we will want to go to the 8:15 WOC, so I am planning a 5 pm dinner, so even if we are there until 7 can get us in the queue an hour in advance (factoring in a potty stop etc.)


----------



## shishigirl

This is a fabulous thread!!! I have finally (after about a month) read through both christmas threads and loved them! Love the links, pics, weekly challenges, info etc. Its been fun to see people's trips play out. The pictures and everyone's info on Holiday Time at Disneyland has got me so excited! Thanks everyone, esp Sherry, for all the info and the links in the thread! We are headed down the Dec 15-22. Sounds like it will be busy, but with the planning tips from this thread, hopefully we can make it an enjoyable experience!


----------



## MyMuse

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> I don't remember the dates you are going, or what night you are trying for WOC on... but if a Friday or Saturday... I would say no later than 7:30 for a 8:15 show... maybe even a whole hour early.  The thing is your pass just gets you into a section.  And while the carthay section is a great spot to see from, you are still going to want to be in front of people not behind them--unless you are 6'3"... you want a rail in front of you or to be at the top of the steps, so that everyone in front of you is stepped down from you.  That is why even with passes you are not guaranteed a good view.
> 
> Oh and FWIW... we're doing WCT this time (I toyed with Carthay, but I don't think the expense itself is worth the passes, and I am not that much of a foodie)... and we will want to go to the 8:15 WOC, so I am planning a 5 pm dinner, so even if we are there until 7 can get us in the queue an hour in advance (factoring in a potty stop etc.)



We were doing Nov 14, which is a Wednesday....it'll be the 3rd night of holiday season.


----------



## jacs1234

> Is there a grocery or a convenience store at Grand Californian to stock the room with a few basics? Just looking for cereal, milk, maybe a few bottles of soda. Nothing to warrant a full scale shopping trip.


Last year that had a fair bit of stuff in white water snacks.


----------



## MyMuse

Day 3 of Disneyland Dining Day to call! 

This time it's just Carnation Cafe, so hopefully, it will not be difficult to book. And I'm thinking about asking my Carthay Circe to be moved earlier, thanks to the awesome people on this thread!!!!


----------



## MyMuse

MyMuse said:


> Day 3 of Disneyland Dining Day to call!
> 
> This time it's just Carnation Cafe, so hopefully, it will not be difficult to book. And I'm thinking about asking my Carthay Circe to be moved earlier, thanks to the awesome people on this thread!!!!



Ok, I did just that. Here's my schedule so far:

Day 1 - Mon, Nov 12: not sure exactly what time we will arrive, so didn't make any plans. We are spending the weekend in LA. 

Day 2 - Tues, Nov 13: Goofy's Kitchen at 7am & Big Thunder at 6:40pm (thanks to all the fab photos on this thread, I'm really excited to see it) 

Day 3 - Wed, Nov 14: Carthay Circle - World of Color dining at 5:20pm (moved from 6:20pm, thank you!!)

Day 4 - Thurs, Nov 15: Carnation Cafe at 3pm

Day 5 - I don't think I want reservations, there are so many counter service to try! 

Then 30 days out - I should be booking Holiday Tour and maybe the Fantasmic seating. I'm also hoping to catch WoC more than once.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

MyMuse said:


> Ok, I did just that. Here's my schedule so far:
> 
> Day 1 - Mon, Nov 12: not sure exactly what time we will arrive, so didn't make any plans. We are spending the weekend in LA.
> 
> Day 2 - Tues, Nov 13: Goofy's Kitchen at 7am & Big Thunder at 6:40pm (thanks to all the fab photos on this thread, I'm really excited to see it)
> 
> Day 3 - Wed, Nov 14: Carthay Circle - World of Color dining at 5:20pm (moved from 6:20pm, thank you!!)
> 
> Day 4 - Thurs, Nov 15: Carnation Cafe at 3pm
> 
> Day 5 - I don't think I want reservations, there are so many counter service to try!
> 
> Then 30 days out - I should be booking Holiday Tour and maybe the Fantasmic seating. I'm also hoping to catch WoC more than once.



Your carthay ressie time looks much better!   Another suggestion for you... on Friday nights, the lines for counter service can be stupid long.  We waited for Hungry Bear for an hour at 5 pm once on a Friday night (so not worth it).  If I was to take a night off and not do a ressie, it would not be on a Friday or Saturday night.  Looking at your schedule I would switch and do the BBQ on Friday and do counter service on the quieter Tuesday night.  Or put another place you'd like to try for Friday night... at least as a backup.  So you have a ressie in place if it is super crowded and you don't want to deal with a CS place.

Sorry I keep messing with your schedule!!  Just trying to alleviate frustration!


----------



## lurpee

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> Your carthay ressie time looks much better!   Another suggestion for you... on Friday nights, the lines for counter service can be stupid long.  We waited for Hungry Bear for an hour at 5 pm once on a Friday night (so not worth it).  If I was to take a night off and not do a ressie, it would not be on a Friday or Saturday night.  Looking at your schedule I would switch and do the BBQ on Friday and do counter service on the quieter Tuesday night.  Or put another place you'd like to try for Friday night... at least as a backup.  So you have a ressie in place if it is super crowded and you don't want to deal with a CS place.
> 
> Sorry I keep messing with your schedule!!  Just trying to alleviate frustration!



I will be using this info!  I didn't know this at all!
Thanks,
Kerri


----------



## ociana

Stefanie Peacock said:


> So, we are coming down on Christmas Eve! The kids have NO CLUE! They think we have to go out during Christmas for a Job interview that may move us to California! They are NOT happy about it!!!!!!!
> HAHAHAHAHA
> SO!!! We land on the 24th and are staying at the Disneyland Hotel until the 29th.
> We also are having a Limo pick us up. My girls are going to FREAK OUT! They have always wanted to go in a Limo and I have always said, you have to be really important or have a lot of money to ride in a Limo and whenever they see one down town they freak out! ha ha So this is going to be HUGE!
> We have worked it out with the limo company to put a sign in the window that says, "WELCOME PEACOCK KIDS! ARE YOU READY FOR DISNEYLAND?!" When they roll up. The kids are just going to die! LOL! We are super excited, never ever been during Christmas time. Last year we went for Halloween and it was wonderful, but I hear Christmas is even better!
> So, I just started looking through everything and WOW! You all have spent so much time on this, I am SO GLAD I found this forum!!! YAY!!!!
> Okay, well back to looking through everything and thanks to all of you for all the work and time you have placed into this for all of us who have never been during Christmas time.
> I appreciate you guys!
> Stef



That sounds completely amazing!  I hope you break out a video camera to capture the experience!!  My husband surprised me with a Disneyland trip for our first anniversary.  He arranged my time off from work and everything.  One morning I am sitting at my desk and my supervisor calls me to her office.  She asks me to go over what I have on my to do list (I was starting to worry I did something wrong) and then she says, "Go get your things and head outside.  Someone is waiting there for you."  I am now completely FREAKING OUT wondering what happened and thinking I was fired or something.  Then I saw her holding back a smile....so my freakout decreased (a bit).  I go outside to find my hubby standing by the car.  He didn't even tell me that we would be at Disneyland until about halfway there (10hr drive) and still kept a few secrets along the way.  It was very magical. 

For our 10th anniversary I did the same to him and swept him off to Las Vegas.  He had no idea where we were going until we got on the plane.  We like to keep our kids in the dark for little things, but now that they are older (12 and 14) I have been keeping them involved in the planning so they get the pre-excitement piece.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Hi all,

I asked this before but didn't see an answer... Hoping someone knows approximately when the Christmas menus are announced? I've seen last years but am interested in the Carthay menu for WoC on either Christmas day or eve...

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Sherry E

MyMuse said:


> Indeed! I should be MyMuse18 over there.  You?




*MyMuse -* 

I'll look for you under that name on Facebook and send a friend request, but if I can't find you I'll send you a PM here.





simplicio said:


> Hello. I am planning our annual Disneyland trip. This is our first time going for the holiday season. We are looking to go November 11-15. My question is will all the holiday offerings be ready by than or is this to early in November?
> 
> We want to go when the tree in town Square is up, all the lands are decorated, the icicle lights are up on the castle. We want to visit Santa's reindeer roundup, ride iasw holiday, and watch the Christmas parade and fireworks show. Also want to try the holiday food offerings, especially the desserts!



*simplicio -*

You are in luck! (Sorry it took so long to respond.)  While the season officially begins on Monday, 11/12 this year, I think that there is a good chance that certain things will be open or running over the weekend leading up to that day, such as the Christmas Fantasy Parade and It's a Small World Holiday.  

If history repeats, I expect that IASWH should possibly be open by Friday, 11/9, at the earliest, and if not on 11/9 then it should be open by 11/10.  I could be wrong, but I think the holiday parade began a day or two early last year as well.  Worst case scenario is that the parade will begin on 11/12, and you'd still see it.  

November 12th is also when the nighttime Winter Castle should light up in icicles at night and when Santa's Reindeer Round-Up is open.

The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks should be running on 11/12.

All the lands that are going to be decorated (Toon Town, New Orleans Square, Frontierland, A Bug's Land, Cars Land, Main Street, Buena Vista Street, especially) will be decorated by the time you arrive, and all of the Christmas trees, large and small, will be up.

All of the holiday treats should be on sale at that point.  Some items may appear later in the season but most of them will be available when you go.  I'm not sure if the freshly made candy canes will be out yet (these are the ones that people wait in line for at the Candy Palace on Main Street), but we'll see.

The only thing that you won't really get to experience is any of the holiday decor at the 3 Disney hotels.  The hotels tend to not really be decorated until after the season begins, by Thanksgiving weekend.  While it may not sound like a big deal to miss the hotels, they do offer some really nice photo spots with Santa and some gorgeous Christmas trees.  Also, Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel has a really whimsical tree.  They might make an effort to get the hotels decorated a little earlier this year, so check them out anyway just to be sure, but otherwise, if not, that is the only aspect of the seasonal decorations that you will miss.





shishigirl said:


> This is a fabulous thread!!! I have finally (after about a month) read through both christmas threads and loved them! Love the links, pics, weekly challenges, info etc. Its been fun to see people's trips play out. The pictures and everyone's info on Holiday Time at Disneyland has got me so excited! Thanks everyone, esp Sherry, for all the info and the links in the thread! We are headed down the Dec 15-22. Sounds like it will be busy, but with the planning tips from this thread, hopefully we can make it an enjoyable experience!



*shishigirl -*

Thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread.  I have (and do) put a lot of time into it, and I'm glad it has paid off in creating a place where we can all plan and share our anticipation, discuss breaking news, etc.  We have some amazing contributors here.  I love this thread not only for the wonderful pictures and information provided by the people who participate, of course, but also because there is just a fun vibe here.  It's a subject (Disneyland at Christmas Time) that is just magical, and I think it's great fun finding ways to talk about it, plan and build excitement.

Yes, it will probably be pretty busy during your trip (though not like post-Christmas busy) - especially towards the end of it - but you'll have a whole week at DLR, so there will be plenty of time to do everything.  If it's too crowded to do something on one day, you can go back and do it the next day.  You'll have a wonderful trip!

There's a new Theme Week starting tomorrow, so stay tuned for that!



JediMasterNerd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I asked this before but didn't see an answer... Hoping someone knows approximately when the Christmas menus are announced? I've seen last years but am interested in the Carthay menu for WoC on either Christmas day or eve...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd -*

I don't think anyone knows yet.  I would think that Carthay would have at least a few special items for Christmas, but Disneyland is notorious for taking a long time to release information.  (There was recently a whole thread about the delay in releasing the hours/schedule for October.)  You could call the Dining people, or e-mail them, and ask the question but they will probably say they don't know.

I would hope that Disneyland releases the Christmas Day menu info in October, but chances are it won't be until November.  I hope I'm wrong, though!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

HM question... we've been at Halloween and are actually quite fond of the NBC version... I am pretty sure it lasts all the way thru Christmas, but do they adjust the outside decor at all--cause it seems pretty Halloween-y to me, or is it pretty much the same?


----------



## jkh1978

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> HM question... we've been at Halloween and are actually quite fond of the NBC version... I am pretty sure it lasts all the way thru Christmas, but do they adjust the outside decor at all--cause it seems pretty Halloween-y to me, or is it pretty much the same?


 Its themed well for the movie and the decor doesn't change outside.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> HM question... we've been at Halloween and are actually quite fond of the NBC version... I am pretty sure it lasts all the way thru Christmas, but do they adjust the outside decor at all--cause it seems pretty Halloween-y to me, or is it pretty much the same?



It's the same, as far as I've noticed.  I don't think anything on the facade changes from September through early January.  

However...one thing I noticed that was different inside the ride is a particular hidden Mickey!  When you get to the ballroom scene with the wonderful gingerbread display, during the holiday season there is a 'snowdrift' hidden Mickey on the floor, usually somewhere over on the far right-hand side.  I have looked for that hidden Mickey during Halloween Time and have not seen it, but it is there during the Christmas season.  The hidden Mickey looks more like a big, white, Mickey-shaped bathroom rug, or a Mickey-shaped mass of cotton, than it does a snowdrift, but it's supposed to be snow.


----------



## jkh1978

I'm glad they announced the CP changes already, but I need more details!  We had planned to arrive sunday so we'd be there for CP, but now want to plan (and overplan) to visit CP another time in the week.


----------



## Sherry E

jkh1978 said:


> I'm glad they announced the CP changes already, but I need more details!  We had planned to arrive sunday so we'd be there for CP, but now want to plan (and overplan) to visit CP another time in the week.



I agree - especially since it sounds like it may be another sort of "lottery" situation for the AP holders, where we enter and specify the time/date we want, along with the number of people in our group.  

If that's how it is going to work, I need to know so I can round up at least a friend or two in advance.  I can't wait until November 27th to ask people if they want to see the CP on December 4th, for example.  Or, if no friends are interested in doing the CP, I need to know so I can just enter for one person and plan to go solo.

One thing I can say is that I am sooooo glad it appears that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will be decorated for the holidays this year, as DCA has one again been almost left out of the Halloween Time festivities.  Yes, there is a Frankenweenie exhibit in the Animation Building and a preview at the Muppets theater, and Duffy has his pumpkin patch photo spot, but in terms of seasonal decor out on the streets...nothing, from what I have heard/seen.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry E said:


> It's the same, as far as I've noticed.  I don't think anything on the facade changes from September through early January.
> 
> However...one thing I noticed that was different inside the ride is a particular hidden Mickey!  When you get to the ballroom scene with the wonderful gingerbread display, during the holiday season there is a 'snowdrift' hidden Mickey on the floor, usually somewhere over on the far right-hand side.  I have looked for that hidden Mickey during Halloween Time and have not seen it, but it is there during the Christmas season.  The hidden Mickey looks more like a big, white, Mickey-shaped bathroom rug, or a Mickey-shaped mass of cotton, than it does a snowdrift, but it's supposed to be snow.



OOOH... I will be looking for that!  I got DD the hidden mickey book so we are going to be on the lookout for more this time now that she is older!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> OOOH... I will be looking for that!  I got DD the hidden mickey book so we are going to be on the lookout for more this time now that she is older!



As soon as you get to the ballroom scene and are able to get the far right side of the room in view, look on the floor.  They (the sneaky Disney people) move that hidden Mickey around every so often, but it's always on the far right side.  At times it has been on the floor, directly underneath a window.  Another time I think it was underneath something else, like maybe a small tree or other object (can't recall).  But it's always on the floor, somewhere on the far right-hand side of the room.


----------



## 6Smiles

Hey Sherry E.

Looking forward to tomorrow's pictures. I tried to post on your Catalina thread and my computer just kept messing up so I wanted to tell you the pictures were awesome and brought back wonderful memories for me. Thanks 

Kris


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 56 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many themes to come over the next 2 months, including 8 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November than it ever has in the past.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



This week, in honor of the Halloween Time season, which is currently in full swing at Disneyland Resort, we recall a little tale of two holidays colliding.


So, that said....*_


*In the Spotlight this Week......

HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY and... 
NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!*​


_* Nineteen years ago, The Nightmare Before Christmas - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky city and decides to make it happenan idea that doesnt exactly sit well with its various offbeat citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellingtons well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (Sandy Claws), several shocking Christmas presents and their horrified recipientsand the roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.

In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages, and Sandy Claws even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneylands venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay is a signature attraction, drawing large crowds every year for both the Halloween Time and Christmas seasons at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park  or how well Nightmare Before Christmas fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter  there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue to the famous ballroom scene insidewhich features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the tables centerpiece (theres a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is an elaborate undertaking and truly a spectacle to behold.

Because of the immense popularity of Haunted Mansion Holiday and the Nightmare Before Christmas story in general, there is a strong presence of Nightmare merchandise in Disneyland, particularly in New Orleans Square, home of Haunted Mansion/Haunted Mansion Holiday.  You will also find a few Skellington-esque decorations here and there, in shop displays and hanging on walls.*_ 





_*Haunted Mansion Holiday...


































































































































































*_​


*In the next day or two I will post photos of some Nightmare Before Christmas-specific touches around Disneyland.*


_*Please feel free to post your Disneyland Resort photos of Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas all this week!!!!! 
*_


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Hey Sherry E.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's pictures. I tried to post on your Catalina thread and my computer just kept messing up so I wanted to tell you the pictures were awesome and brought back wonderful memories for me. Thanks
> 
> Kris



*Kris -*

Thank you so much for attempting to post in my Catalina photo report thread, and for the kind words. 

I wonder why it didn't work when you tried to post?  There are a lot of photos in that Catalina thread - more photos than anything else - so that can sometimes slow down pages and prevent them from loading quickly.  Maybe that's what happened?  Maybe your computer just didn't react well to all the photos and the pages loading more slowly?

I used a smaller size of photo in my Catalina report (well, the same basic size of photo that I use here in this thread for Theme Weeks), but I know that I have lots and lots of trouble with pages loading and my computer locking up when I try to open a thread or a page with many, many jumbo-sized pictures.  A random jumbo photo here and there doesn't cause trouble, but if there are many of them all on the same page, my computer will just not load the page and will lock up.

Anyway, again, thank you for visiting my Catalina report and trying to comment on it!  I'm glad it brought back memories for you - although, as I'm sure you noticed, quite a few things have changed on the Island since you were last there.  Many shops and restaurants that used to be there are no longer there, or are now relocated.  Overall, though, it's the same great town with the same charming, beachy vibe - and I hope to get more people to visit Catalina while the free birthday trip is still in effect! It's a great idea for a day trip away from DLR, for those folks who happen to be in Anaheim for long trips and plan on taking a day or two away from DLR to do other things.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Gingerbread house from last year





Gingerbread house from 2010





At night




















Inside the ride


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy Monday!  I don't want to be a photo slacker this week so here are my contributions from 2009.  Later in the week I'll post from last year.

_One of my all-time favorite rides at DL_





















I was a tad more artsy in 2012 so I'll save those for a bit later in the week.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry and Bret - LOVE your pictures!  Do I smell gingerbread?

TK


----------



## MyMuse

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Your carthay ressie time looks much better!   Another suggestion for you... on Friday nights, the lines for counter service can be stupid long.  We waited for Hungry Bear for an hour at 5 pm once on a Friday night (so not worth it).  If I was to take a night off and not do a ressie, it would not be on a Friday or Saturday night.  Looking at your schedule I would switch and do the BBQ on Friday and do counter service on the quieter Tuesday night.  Or put another place you'd like to try for Friday night... at least as a backup.  So you have a ressie in place if it is super crowded and you don't want to deal with a CS place.
> 
> Sorry I keep messing with your schedule!!  Just trying to alleviate frustration!



No, no problem! I appreciate the help very much. This way, we can enjoy Carthay, take pictures, take it all in instead of rushing through dinner, being worried that we would get a decent place for World of Color. 

For Friday night, a friend of ours made a reservation. So, it's a "surprise". LOL!  

Tho, I do hope Big Thunder has the Reindeer Round-Up, cause all your pictures are making me really happy to see it!!! 



Sherry E said:


> *MyMuse -*
> 
> I'll look for you under that name on Facebook and send a friend request, but if I can't find you I'll send you a PM here.



I should double-check, but I'm pretty sure it's /MyMuse18. 




Sherry E said:


> It's the same, as far as I've noticed.  I don't think anything on the facade changes from September through early January.
> 
> However...one thing I noticed that was different inside the ride is a particular hidden Mickey!  When you get to the ballroom scene with the wonderful gingerbread display, during the holiday season there is a 'snowdrift' hidden Mickey on the floor, usually somewhere over on the far right-hand side.  I have looked for that hidden Mickey during Halloween Time and have not seen it, but it is there during the Christmas season.  The hidden Mickey looks more like a big, white, Mickey-shaped bathroom rug, or a Mickey-shaped mass of cotton, than it does a snowdrift, but it's supposed to be snow.



Oh, this is awesome! I'm a Hidden Mickey hunter, so this is great! I was kind of hoping there would be a new book that includes Carsland, but I don't see a new edition yet? 

Thank you for the Haunted Mansion, I'm most definitely looking forward to this ALOT!!!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical




----------



## twinky

....looking forward to Nov 2012 visit!


----------



## tiggerluvr

I found a few from Halloween 2006!










My boychild and I are super excited to be able to see it again this December!  This has been DS(13)'s favorite movie for many years now.  In fact, he dressed up as Jack Skellington for Halloween that year.


----------



## MommyLove

Woot! I'm so loving this thread and seeing everyone's pics. I can't wait till our trip!!

Again, from the first week of Jan '09, the only time we've been during the Christmas celebration time:


----------



## Sherry E

*twinky -* 

Great pictures!  A few of them look familiar to me.  Did you used to post on the DIS under another name, by any chance (some folks get tired of their DIS screen names and then reinvent themselves later)?  I just wondered if maybe we had known you as someone else in the past, and that could explain why the shots seem familiar to me.

In any case, welcome to the thread!



*TK, Bret & Vanessa & tiggerluvr* - Thank you for posting your wonderful photos!  Vanessa - I'm glad to see that you got Photobucket working for you again!



*MyMuse* - 

I don't think there's a hidden Mickey book that includes Cars Land yet, but given how chock full of small details and sight gags that land is, I can only imagine how many hidden Mickeys there must be!


----------



## Sherry E

*Kathleen* - 

Yay!  I'm so glad you shared your photos.  I wondered if you had seen the new theme for the week when I posted it this morning, as you are usually one of the first to get some photos up after the themes have been announced.


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> *Kathleen* -
> 
> Yay!  I'm so glad you shared your photos.  I wondered if you had seen the new theme for the week when I posted it this morning, as you are usually one of the first to get some photos up after the themes have been announced.



Thanks! Ya, I actually check this thread throughout the week and look forward to seeing everyone's pics and comments and such. This weekend I... um... was wanting it to be Monday cause I was curious what the new theme was going to be! How crazy is that?!  I just had to pay some bills and take care of some "business" first before I let myself come over here and play.

Thanks for all the amazing threads you create & maintain around here. Been enjoying them for years!


----------



## twinky

I came here as a result of a gingerbread beignet search last year and am now just gearing up for our Nov 2012 visit (plane tix purchased last week!). As some of you have said, holidays at Disneyland are addictive!

Thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to sharing more as I can!

*can't you tell by my supersized pictures? sorry, next time I'll scale it down...



> twinky -
> 
> Great pictures! A few of them look familiar to me. Did you used to post on the DIS under another name, by any chance (some folks get tired of their DIS screen names and then reinvent themselves later)? I just wondered if maybe we had known you as someone else in the past, and that could explain why the shots seem familiar to me.


----------



## Sherry E

MommyLove said:


> Thanks! Ya, I actually check this thread throughout the week and look forward to seeing everyone's pics and comments and such. This weekend I... um... was wanting it to be Monday cause I was curious what the new theme was going to be! How crazy is that?!  I just had to pay some bills and take care of some "business" first before I let myself come over here and play.
> 
> Thanks for all the amazing threads you create & maintain around here. Been enjoying them for years!



*Kathleen - *

You're welcome!  And thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm glad to see that - like last year - the Theme Weeks seem to be going over well, and it's always wonderful to see who joins in.  It's a bit of a different vibe in the Halloween thread (and the Theme Weeks just ended there).  We saw a lot of great photos posted by some great DIS'ers who were kind enough to share them with with us, but at the end of the day I don't think anyone in the Halloween thread really minded when Theme Weeks came to an end, and I don't think anyone was all that excited to see what the new theme was going to be each week! 

I think that Theme Weeks work really well with the holiday season and this thread because there are so many aspects and sub-aspects to cover in photos.  Halloween Time doesn't seem to provide quite as much of a well from which to tap for theme ideas.

I am using basically the same themes I used last year in this thread (right down to the daily mini-themes in November), but switching up the order a bit.  Initially I had picked Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas for today's theme, and then I almost changed it at the last minute to a different theme...and then I changed it back to HMH again!





twinky said:


> I came here as a result of a gingerbread beignet search last year and am now just gearing up for our Nov 2012 visit (plane tix purchased last week!). As some of you have said, holidays at Disneyland are addictive!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to sharing more as I can!
> 
> *can't you tell by my supersized pictures? sorry, next time I'll scale it down...



*twinky -*

Oh, lots and lots of people post the larger photos.  Don't worry about that.  Your photos are great - I especially love the very first shot from what you posted above.  It's gorgeous.

We have lots of Theme Weeks to come - right up to 11/12/12 - so stay tuned!

Yes, the holidays at Disneyland are addictive, indeed!  I'm glad to see you're going to be making another trip.  Are you going around Thanksgiving, or another time in November?

And...did you like the gingerbread beignets (assuming you tried them last year)?  I have heard very mixed reviews of them.  I like gingerbread, but I have not brought myself to try them yet.


----------



## I'm mikey

All pics were taken between 12/5 - 12/10 2011

See the hidden Mickey?


----------



## twinky

We are going during the early part of Thanksgiving Week and I can't wait. I know there are so many places to visit in the world, but I can't help but want to return for more magic.

I really liked the gingerbread beignets with the vanilla creme anglaise. Maybe I just got an extra magical batch, because to me they were warm, spicy, and comforting...and they offered a taste of the holidays in every bite. I love the "plain" Mickey beignets, too!

Thanks for helping to build our excitement and anticipation with this board!


----------



## MommyLove

I'm mikey said:


> All pics were taken between 12/5 - 12/10 2011
> 
> See the hidden Mickey?



Oh wow, that is so cool! Thanks for sharing that! 

And also... awesome no-flash inside photos!!


----------



## simplicio

Sherry E said:
			
		

> MyMuse -
> 
> I'll look for you under that name on Facebook and send a friend request, but if I can't find you I'll send you a PM here.
> 
> simplicio -
> 
> You are in luck! (Sorry it took so long to respond.)  While the season officially begins on Monday, 11/12 this year, I think that there is a good chance that certain things will be open or running over the weekend leading up to that day, such as the Christmas Fantasy Parade and It's a Small World Holiday.
> 
> If history repeats, I expect that IASWH should possibly be open by Friday, 11/9, at the earliest, and if not on 11/9 then it should be open by 11/10.  I could be wrong, but I think the holiday parade began a day or two early last year as well.  Worst case scenario is that the parade will begin on 11/12, and you'd still see it.
> 
> November 12th is also when the nighttime Winter Castle should light up in icicles at night and when Santa's Reindeer Round-Up is open.
> 
> The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks should be running on 11/12.
> 
> All the lands that are going to be decorated (Toon Town, New Orleans Square, Frontierland, A Bug's Land, Cars Land, Main Street, Buena Vista Street, especially) will be decorated by the time you arrive, and all of the Christmas trees, large and small, will be up.
> 
> All of the holiday treats should be on sale at that point.  Some items may appear later in the season but most of them will be available when you go.  I'm not sure if the freshly made candy canes will be out yet (these are the ones that people wait in line for at the Candy Palace on Main Street), but we'll see.
> 
> The only thing that you won't really get to experience is any of the holiday decor at the 3 Disney hotels.  The hotels tend to not really be decorated until after the season begins, by Thanksgiving weekend.  While it may not sound like a big deal to miss the hotels, they do offer some really nice photo spots with Santa and some gorgeous Christmas trees.  Also, Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel has a really whimsical tree.  They might make an effort to get the hotels decorated a little earlier this year, so check them out anyway just to be sure, but otherwise, if not, that is the only aspect of the seasonal decorations that you will miss.
> 
> shishigirl -
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread.  I have (and do) put a lot of time into it, and I'm glad it has paid off in creating a place where we can all plan and share our anticipation, discuss breaking news, etc.  We have some amazing contributors here.  I love this thread not only for the wonderful pictures and information provided by the people who participate, of course, but also because there is just a fun vibe here.  It's a subject (Disneyland at Christmas Time) that is just magical, and I think it's great fun finding ways to talk about it, plan and build excitement.
> 
> Yes, it will probably be pretty busy during your trip (though not like post-Christmas busy) - especially towards the end of it - but you'll have a whole week at DLR, so there will be plenty of time to do everything.  If it's too crowded to do something on one day, you can go back and do it the next day.  You'll have a wonderful trip!
> 
> There's a new Theme Week starting tomorrow, so stay tuned for that!
> 
> JediMasterNerd -
> 
> I don't think anyone knows yet.  I would think that Carthay would have at least a few special items for Christmas, but Disneyland is notorious for taking a long time to release information.  (There was recently a whole thread about the delay in releasing the hours/schedule for October.)  You could call the Dining people, or e-mail them, and ask the question but they will probably say they don't know.
> 
> I would hope that Disneyland releases the Christmas Day menu info in October, but chances are it won't be until November.  I hope I'm wrong, though!



Thank you! This is good to know!!!


----------



## MrsMac218

This is so much fun!


----------



## bjmbr1223

Hello- I have been reading this thread and absolutely love it!!! Wanting to join if thats ok.  We are heading to Disneyland the 1st week of Dec and can't wait.  It's been 12 years since we have been for xmas.  We try to visit every couple of yrs but finally are making down for the holidays.  I just wish I had all the cool pics that everyone has, that is my goal this trip and seeing all the different views is giving me so much inspiration.  I am getting more and more excited.  My kids DS 8 almost 9 and DD 5 has no clue what an awesome experience this is going to be.  The were 5 and 2 last time we were down.  
Love, Love, Love the pics


----------



## Crazy4Pooh

Hi there. We are going to Disneyland the first week in December also. We have gone in November a few years ago and loved the Christmas decorations. A little concerned about the Candlelight Procession being there our whole visit. Hope all who want to enjoy it do so but it was not in our plans and hope it doesn't make it too crazy.


----------



## tksbaskets

bjmbr1223 said:


> Hello- I have been reading this thread and absolutely love it!!! Wanting to join if thats ok.  We are heading to Disneyland the 1st week of Dec and can't wait.  It's been 12 years since we have been for xmas.  We try to visit every couple of yrs but finally are making down for the holidays.  I just wish I had all the cool pics that everyone has, that is my goal this trip and seeing all the different views is giving me so much inspiration.  I am getting more and more excited.  My kids DS 8 almost 9 and DD 5 has no clue what an awesome experience this is going to be.  The were 5 and 2 last time we were down.
> Love, Love, Love the pics



Welcome!  You sure came to the right place to get excited about Christmas time at DL!  Your upcoming trip will be wonderful.



Crazy4Pooh said:


> Hi there. We are going to Disneyland the first week in December also. We have gone in November a few years ago and loved the Christmas decorations. A little concerned about the Candlelight Procession being there our whole visit. Hope all who want to enjoy it do so but it was not in our plans and hope it doesn't make it too crazy.



You'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Did you all see, Al Lutz says they cancelled the cast parties for Christmas...

Doesn't affect me, but I bet some of you are pretty excited to not have short nights for cast parties!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Did you all see, Al Lutz says they cancelled the cast parties for Christmas...
> 
> Doesn't affect me, but I bet some of you are pretty excited to not have short nights for cast parties!



Wow!  Thank you so much for reporting that!  I have not made my way over to read Al's latest article yet. I'm so glad you posted because I wondered what in the heck they were going to do with the CM parties since the Candlelight Processional is eating up a big chunk of the nights in December at Disneyland.  It would be impossible to have the CM parties after the CP ends, and they wouldn't be held before the CP starts.

What I was truly thinking would happen is that the CM parties would take place in DCA this year - as sort of a celebration of the new BVS and Cars Land decorations.  I am shocked that they have been cancelled and are not being held in DCA!


----------



## Sherry E

Two more very, very interesting quotes from Al Lutz's article on MiceAge today (pay close attention to the second one):




> ...more AP price increases are coming this winter...






> Much like they’ve done with Halloween, the long term goal for 2013, or ’14 at the very latest, is to turn that menu of Christmas offerings into an extra-cost private party held after park hours. Going the way of Disney World’s Very Merry Christmas Party, Disneyland would bundle the existing Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe In Holiday Magic fireworks with a performance of the Candlelight Ceremony into one big evening of entertainment.




I knew that Disney was up to something when they decided to hold the CP on 20 nights this year instead of 2!  I thought that they were either priming people and gearing them up for a possible relocation of the CP to DCA next year, *or* that the CP would become part of an eventual ticketed event like a Christmas party.  I actually thought that the CP becoming part of the party would be less likely.

This is exactly what they did with Halloween Screams fireworks - they made them available all through Halloween Time in 2009, so that the general public would get used to them.  Then they made them part of a private event as of 2010.  The CP is going to 'rope people in' this year, and then it will be used as part of a party package next year or 2014.

I still think that people will not be happy about suddenly having to pay even more money to see the holiday parade and fireworks at the party, though, even with the CP added in.


Of course, none of this is official - and Al Lutz has been incorrect before - but this does fit with what I and others have suspected for a while.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I actually like the Halloween party and would be willing to pay for a Christmas party if it meant less crowds. But since this is our first Christmas trip and we hopefully picked quieter days to go maybe we won't even have to worry.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I actually like the Halloween party and would be willing to pay for a Christmas party if it meant less crowds. But since this is our first Christmas trip and we hopefully picked quieter days to go maybe we won't even have to worry.



I like the Halloween party too.  It's not about not liking the party for me.  

What my issue is, and what I feel will be the focus of the backlash I expect Disney to get if it goes through with a Christmas party, is that the separate ticketed event for Halloween made more sense because Disney took two things that were either only running for one year beforehand (Halloween Screams) or never available in the parks before (the Cavalcade) and made them signature events, along with trick or treating.

In the case of a separate ticket event for Christmas, they would be taking things that have been available to the general public for years, to which people have become attached - the holiday parade and the holiday fireworks - and making them suddenly have to pay even more money on top of what they already spend to see them.  That is where there is going to be a lot of outrage from longtime holiday visitors, I suspect.

Now, IF there were a way to actually cut the crowds down substantially enough, people might be more up for it.  The thing is that the attractions that people would be paying extra money to see in the first place - snow on Main Street, fireworks, parade, Candlelight Processional - will not attract light crowds.  If people are attending that party, those highlights will be the reasons for it, and all of the parade people and fireworks people will still congregate in the parade and fireworks spots, so it won't seem uncrowded in those locations.  For example, I haven't noticed a shortage of crowds gathered to see Halloween Screams.  The only places where I have noticed lighter crowds during the MHP are the lines for rides - but the focal points of the party are not the lines for rides, as a rule.

But, I'm am 100% positive that Disney has thought about all of the things I'm mentioning for years.  I'm sure those are all reasons they didn't want to have a party yet - and they wanted to fill out DCA a bit more first, before cutting off nighttime holiday activities in Disneyland to people who don't buy party tickets.  I really thought that their best bet would be to have a Christmas party in DCA first - make the holiday World of Color and the holiday Toy Story Midway Mania (that have been rumored for a while) the signature attractions of the party, and get people warmed up to the idea of a party...before moving it over to Disneyland.

So it will be interesting to see if it all pans out and exactly how they do it.  People react badly and prematurely to rumors even if they are just rumors, so I wouldn't be shocked if Guest Communications/Services starts getting bombarded with letters from people complaining about only being able to see the parade and fireworks at a Christmas party (which may or may not ever happen)!, just based on this Lutz article!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I understand what you are saying... We've done 2 Halloween parties, the first at DCA, the other at DL and I loved the non existent lines for the rides, that was our priority, more than the candy or meet and greets or the shows. We did grab a spot last minute for the cavalcade and did watch the fireworks which I loved.  But for us having shorter ride lines was the draw. I know the locals would not want to lose something they've had all along, but as a vacation visitor I'd pay for the party.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I understand what you are saying... We've done 2 Halloween parties, the first at DCA, the other at DL and I loved the non existent lines for the rides, that was our priority, more than the candy or meet and greets or the shows. We did grab a spot last minute for the cavalcade and did watch the fireworks which I loved.  But for us having shorter ride lines was the draw. I know the locals would not want to lose something they've had all along, but as a vacation visitor I'd pay for the party.



I'm sure there will be people who feel like you feel and wouldn't mind paying extra for a party.  But there will be a lot of backlash and complaints if the party idea happens with the current line-up of the standard holiday parade and fireworks.  

I don't think it's a locals/non-locals issue at all.  There are people who come to DLR every holiday season (or every other year) and they live in other states.  Lots of people have become accustomed to those fireworks and that parade and the snow on Main Street, and many of them are from other places besides local areas.  I am talking about the 'established tradition' aspect of it more than the geographical aspect.

One other option - and this is IF this party ever happens - is that Disney could put on a whole new holiday parade and a whole new holiday version of the fireworks.  Now that would make more sense to me!!  That way it wouldn't be 'taking away' what people had become accustomed to over the years, and it would be adding something exclusive to the party to draw people in.  

Banking on the Candlelight Processional as being a big party draw is a gamble - it is a religion-based ceremony, and there are folks who visit DLR for the holidays who enjoy the more 'superficial' offerings of the season, but who are not religious in the least bit.  I think that's why Disney is testing the waters with the CP this year - they want to gauge how popular it is or is not before they make it a party exclusive.

Another possible outcome is that - if Disney keeps the exact same holiday parade and the exact same holiday fireworks - it could backfire.  Many of the people who have grown accustomed to those offerings over the years could just decide, "Eh...I've seen the parade 10 times before.  I'm not going to see it again and pay extra for it."  This is yet another reason why it would make more sense to change the parade and fireworks and make them all-new.

It will be interesting and exciting to see what happens in 2013 or 2014 - we can be sure that Disney is thinking about all of these things and the best way to pull them off.  IF the CP turns out to be a big hit this year, we know they will decide to stick it into the party offerings.  If it is not a big hit, they will have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I think they will follow WDW.  They do MVMCPs one select nights in November and December.  In the week or so leading up to Christmas they just have holiday evenings.  The holiday fireworks and parade are performed during regular evenings.

I can see them giving APs a select night to be "unblocked" to attend a holiday evening.  Sort of like the APEEs.


Totally off topic, but....

I had lunch with a friend yesterday and we talked about going to DL for Christmas!  I'm in charge of picking dates, etc.  Last year I went to WDW for Christmas, but I did go to DL two Christmases ago.  My biggest memory of that trip was CROWDS!

I'd really like to avoid that, but understand how evening activities happen on weekends.  We are willing to take our daughters out of school for a couple of days.

I've spent the morning going over this wonderful thread!  With the new 20 day CP I don't see a clear "best week" this year.  We can go either Nov. or Dec.  Any recommendations?  Also...which is best...Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Saturday, Sunday, Monday?

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think they will follow WDW.  They do MVMCPs one select nights in November and December.  In the week or so leading up to Christmas they just have holiday evenings.  The holiday fireworks and parade are performed during regular evenings.
> 
> I can see them giving APs a select night to be "unblocked" to attend a holiday evening.  Sort of like the APEEs.
> 
> 
> Totally off topic, but....
> 
> I had lunch with a friend yesterday and we talked about going to DL for Christmas!  I'm in charge of picking dates, etc.  Last year I went to WDW for Christmas, but I did go to DL two Christmases ago.  My biggest memory of that trip was CROWDS!
> 
> I'd really like to avoid that, but understand how evening activities happen on weekends.  We are willing to take our daughters out of school for a couple of days.
> 
> I've spent the morning going over this wonderful thread!  With the new 20 day CP I don't see a clear "best week" this year.  We can go either Nov. or Dec.  Any recommendations?  Also...which is best...Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Saturday, Sunday, Monday?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!



Hello, there, *Halloweenqueen*!  I'm glad to see that you're planning another holiday trip - I remember when you went for the holidays a couple of years ago.

I agree - I think the CP is going to throw off the crowd dynamic and possibly change the patterns in DL.  It's so hard to predict because that is uncharted territory for us - having that many nights for the CP.  It's hard to tell how it will pan out.  Will it be a smash success like Disney is obviously hoping, and bring in bigger crowds on all of the nights, or will it essentially spread the crowds out over all the nights so that no single night seems that congested?

Also, this year DCA will be in full decorations mode (which it has not been in a while), so that will attract people.

In any case, CP or no CP, I still tend to think that the period immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends - but before the 3rd week in December - is probably the best option for lower crowds and the full-fledged holiday experience.  Some folks have to go back to school and work on that Monday after Thanksgiving, and many will not begin to take their Christmas vacations until perhaps the 3rd week in December.

I think that the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends is probably the best choice (and the CP will not have started yet), with the first week in December being the second best choice (that was when I went last year).

I don't think there will be too much difference in your choice of Thurs-Sat or Sat-Mon because Saturday will still be involved in either option and weekends are always busy during the holidays.  I experienced an uncrowded Monday last year (first Monday in December), so maybe, possibly, I would go for Sat-Mon, but  Thursday might not be terrible either.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, Sherry! 

I've been enjoying the thread pictures the last hour or so.  This thread just makes me smile!

I think I might steer clear of CP and book in November.  Probably after Thanksgiving, but I'm now thinking of Veteran's week because the decorations are going up so earlier this year.

Need to decide soon because I need to book those flights.  :


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Thanks, Sherry!
> 
> I've been enjoying the thread pictures the last hour or so.  This thread just makes me smile!
> 
> I think I might steer clear of CP and book in November.  Probably after Thanksgiving, but I'm now thinking of Veteran's week because the decorations are going up so earlier this year.
> 
> Need to decide soon because I need to book those flights.  :



It is a fun thread!  It makes me smile too.  

I'm thinking through your options...

If you were to go during the Thanksgiving break, that would be very crowded, I think.  Bad idea.  

You could go November 29 (Thurs) to December 1 (Saturday).  Of course, December 1st will be the first day of the CP (one of the invitation-only days) but you may either already be gone by then, or you could just pop over to DCA to avoid big crowds in DL that day.

You could do Veterans Day weekend - Thursday, November 8 - Saturday, November 10 - but the holiday season will not have officially begun yet so there is some question as to what will be open.  I am pretty sure that It's a Small World Holiday will open a couple of days early, and the holiday parade may even start a day or so early - but it's not guaranteed.  The Winter Castle won't be lit up in icicle lights at night until 11/12, and the holiday fireworks and snow on Main Street should not begin until 11/12.  Also, the Reindeer Round-Up won't open until 11/12.

But, if you were to go from Sat., November 10 - Mon., November 12, you'd at least be there for one official day of the season.  However, because it's a holiday weekend, it will be crowded.

If you don't care about any of those holiday entertainment options or the Winter Castle and just want to see some decorations as they go up, you could go before the season starts - and before Veteran's Day weekend - like maybe Thurs., November 1 - Sat., Nov. 3.  You'd probably get there in time to see some of the leftover Halloween decorations coming down (which I know you love).  Or, you could go from Nov. 3 - Nov. 5.  I bet the parks would be really manageable, crowd-wise, at that point.

Personally, I think would take the 11/29 - 12/1 option and just plan around the CP being on 12/1.  That way there would be full holiday offerings - even the hotels would be decorated by then - and it would be in that golden period of time post-Thanksgiving/pre-Christmas that so many people have said is a great time, crowd-wise.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, Sherry!  I actually just got off the phone with my friend and we agreed on the 30th to the 4th!  We will get in late on Friday.  Full days, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, with a half day on Tuesday!

I appreciate your insight!  Thanks again!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Thanks, Sherry!  I actually just got off the phone with my friend and we agreed on the 30th to the 4th!  We will get in late on Friday.  Full days, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, with a half day on Tuesday!
> 
> I appreciate your insight!  Thanks again!




That's great!  I'm glad it was decided so quickly so you can get your plans underway.  Maybe Friday night can be a good time to see the hotel decorations if it's too late to go into the parks?  Saturday and Sunday will be busy (because all weekends are) but I would bet that on Monday and Tuesday, a lot of the people will have cleared out and gone back home!  

One of my trip days last year was Mon. December 5th and it was delightful in both DL and DCA.  Tuesday, 12/6 was more crowded but still not horrific.  We have no clue how the CP will change things crowd-wise this year, but at least you'll know that a lot of folks have gone home after Thanksgiving break and have not yet gotten out of work/school for Christmas break.


----------



## dana278

I was just at DL this weekend but the extreme heat was a BIG bummer, so now I'm looking into planning another visit already. It would be great to visit in "cold" weather, so I was originally looking at January dates to avoid the Christmas rush, but then I realized that I would love to see the parks done up for the holidays after all. 

I have a deluxe AP so the last date I could do a weekend trip would be on December 15th. I checked the DLH rates and I noticed that the night of the 15th is about $30 cheaper than the other four Saturdays in the month. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Sherry E

dana278 said:


> I was just at DL this weekend but the extreme heat was a BIG bummer, so now I'm looking into planning another visit already. It would be great to visit in "cold" weather, so I was originally looking at January dates to avoid the Christmas rush, but then I realized that I would love to see the parks done up for the holidays after all.
> 
> I have a deluxe AP so the last date I could do a weekend trip would be on December 15th. I checked the DLH rates and I noticed that the night of the 15th is about $30 cheaper than the other four Saturdays in the month. Is there a reason for this?



*dana278 -*

I don't blame you one bit.  Ordinarily I would have been trying to go to DL for the start of Halloween Time this past Friday, but it was way, way, way too hot.  I would have literally passed out or gotten violently ill if I had tried to hang around DL all day in that kind of heat.

I've gone to DLR in December during some years where it was in the 30's at night, and other times when it was in the 50's at night.  There was one day I was there (many years ago) when it was in the 40's in the daytime, but then, at the other end of the spectrum, I've been there when it was 90 degrees too!  The cooler weather is one of the many reasons why the holiday season at DLR is my favorite time to go.  Even if it happens to be unseasonably warm - like it somehow ends up being 80 or 90 degrees in the middle of December - it's not the same kind of harsh heat that you'd find in the Summer.

That is very strange about December 15th being cheaper than the other Saturdays in December.  Were you looking at the AP hotel calendar?  I suppose it's possible that the rates for the other Saturdays may change on that calendar before December.  The rates they show now are not going to be the most updated ones.  It's too early.  

I can't see any reason why December 8th, for example, would be more expensive than December 15th.  December 22nd and 29th would be more expensive, simply because those dates are bookending Christmas and a lot of Christmas travelers will congregate in the parks then during their holiday breaks.


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> *MyMuse* -
> 
> I don't think there's a hidden Mickey book that includes Cars Land yet, but given how chock full of small details and sight gags that land is, I can only imagine how many hidden Mickeys there must be!



I'll see if there is an unofficial thread about it or go to his website. i must know some of the hidden mickeys! LOL! 



MommyLove said:


> Oh wow, that is so cool! Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> And also... awesome no-flash inside photos!!



Oh! I couldn't see the hidden mickey! 


Does anyone know when/if discounted rates come out for DLR hotels for early November? (maybe not any?)


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I didn't go searching thru the whole thread yet, but I just saw a post about the Halloween in-room baskets you can order.... are there Christmas ones?  I assume so... I know about the tree and stockings... but that wasn't really what I had in mind...


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I didn't go searching thru the whole thread yet, but I just saw a post about the Halloween in-room baskets you can order.... are there Christmas ones?  I assume so... I know about the tree and stockings... but that wasn't really what I had in mind...



Oh not to hijack your thread, but I would love to know this too.  I'm looking for a way to surprise my family as well!


----------



## Sherry E

The question about the holiday baskets has come up before (was it StyledSugar who asked about them recently?  Or someone else?).  Other than the tree and stockings, I don't recall hearing specifically about baskets, but I agree - there would have to be some Christmas basket options if they have them for Halloween.  I would say it's almost a guarantee.  But the stockings come with all kinds of goodies in them, so those would certainly be a fun alternative if the baskets don't work out.

(I bet their Easter baskets would be extra fun!)


----------



## dana278

Sherry E said:


> *dana278 -*
> 
> I don't blame you one bit.  Ordinarily I would have been trying to go to DL for the start of Halloween Time this past Friday, but it was way, way, way too hot.  I would have literally passed out or gotten violently ill if I had tried to hang around DL all day in that kind of heat.
> 
> I've gone to DLR in December during some years where it was in the 30's at night, and other times when it was in the 50's at night.  There was one day I was there (many years ago) when it was in the 40's in the daytime, but then, at the other end of the spectrum, I've been there when it was 90 degrees too!  The cooler weather is one of the many reasons why the holiday season at DLR is my favorite time to go.  Even if it happens to be unseasonably warm - like it somehow ends up being 80 or 90 degrees in the middle of December - it's not the same kind of harsh heat that you'd find in the Summer.
> 
> That is very strange about December 15th being cheaper than the other Saturdays in December.  Were you looking at the AP hotel calendar?  I suppose it's possible that the rates for the other Saturdays may change on that calendar before December.  The rates they show now are not going to be the most updated ones.  It's too early.
> 
> I can't see any reason why December 8th, for example, would be more expensive than December 15th.  December 22nd and 29th would be more expensive, simply because those dates are bookending Christmas and a lot of Christmas travelers will congregate in the parks then during their holiday breaks.



Yep, I'm looking at the AP calendar. The other hotels also show this specific Saturday as being lower in price than the other Saturdays in December as well. I'm a DL newbie so I don't quite know how their schedules work yet, but it's just odd to me that December 1st and December 29th are the same price. Oh and the same goes for when I look up dates straight through the website without an AP discount! I'm just trying to figure out what is (or isn't!) going on that weekend that would drop the cost.

Would you suggest booking now or waiting for deals to show up in the future? (Do they even offer deals around the holidays?) The deposit they take is refundable if you cancel 5 days prior, so surely I can cancel and re-book next month if I have to, right? I kind of want to grab the date now while the the price is still cheaper. It's only $40, but hey that'll cover the night of parking and a corn dog and a churro. LOL (Which I never got around to trying last weekend because it was too hot and the thought of eating a corn dog turned my stomach at the time!)


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Sherry E said:


> The question about the holiday baskets has come up before (was it StyledSugar who asked about them recently?  Or someone else?).  Other than the tree and stockings, I don't recall hearing specifically about baskets, but I agree - there would have to be some Christmas basket options if they have them for Halloween.  I would say it's almost a guarantee.  But the stockings come with all kinds of goodies in them, so those would certainly be a fun alternative if the baskets don't work out.
> 
> (I bet their Easter baskets would be extra fun!)



Where can I find out more about the stockings?


----------



## Sherry E

At some point in the past I recall seeing at least one other photo that was more detailed - maybe all the contents of the stocking were clear to see, or there was a specific description of the contents.  Tomorrow I will have to do a search for that thread with the photo that I recall seeing.

In the meantime, in this post from *aussietravellers* from a couple of years ago (in a totally different thread), you can see what the Vacation Planning stocking looked like, along with a couple of things in it (one of the items is a CD, for example).  You can also see the mini-tree she got from Vacation Planning.

It's probably too early for Vacation Planning to have put together a list of this year's Christmas baskets and other holiday items, but you can always e-mail them or call.


----------



## tksbaskets

*December 2011/January 2012*


----------



## Sherry E

Wonderful photos, *TK*!  I especially love the very first one, with that funny pose!

And...you reminded me that I have more pictures to post, which I almost forgot about (I have been trying to tackle too many things and am letting some things slip!).


By the way - since you've been to DLR over New Year's and after New Year's Day before (like this past January, for example), maybe you can answer this.  Did the crowds thin out a wee bit after January 1st when you were there this year?  There was another thread that popped up yesterday, asking the question of whether it will be crowded from January 1 - January 6 in 2013.  I know that a lot of kids will still be on break from school through 1/6, and of course the holiday stuff will be up through 1/6.  

I recall hearing/reading earlier this year that crowds had ebbed a slight bit after January 1, 2012, even though many kids were on break through January 8th.  It's not that the crowds died down completely, but there was a bit of a drop-off after New Year's Day.  Is that correct?  I can't recall if I read it on this board or on another board, but I remember being surprised to read it because I thought that the fact that the holiday season extended through January 8th would have kept a packed house in the parks all week long - and yet that didn't seem to be what people said was the case.  I assumed that the slight drop-off in crowds was because a lot of folks had to get back to work after New Year's was over.  But you were there, so you can shed light on it!


----------



## shishigirl

I have been loving this thread and the weekly themes and pictures everyone puts! Thanks! Here are a couple:











Here are a couple of the kids with their Grandma and Grandpa and Jack and Sally


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

From 2010...........




































'
















And sticking with the theme............my birthday ( which just happens to at Christmas!!! ) present bought for me at Disneyland!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Wonderful photos, *TK*!  I especially love the very first one, with that funny pose!
> 
> And...you reminded me that I have more pictures to post, which I almost forgot about (I have been trying to tackle too many things and am letting some things slip!).
> 
> 
> By the way - since you've been to DLR over New Year's and after New Year's Day before (like this past January, for example), maybe you can answer this.  Did the crowds thin out a wee bit after January 1st when you were there this year?  There was another thread that popped up yesterday, asking the question of whether it will be crowded from January 1 - January 6 in 2013.  I know that a lot of kids will still be on break from school through 1/6, and of course the holiday stuff will be up through 1/6.
> 
> I recall hearing/reading earlier this year that crowds had ebbed a slight bit after January 1, 2012, even though many kids were on break through January 8th.  It's not that the crowds died down completely, but there was a bit of a drop-off after New Year's Day.  Is that correct?  I can't recall if I read it on this board or on another board, but I remember being surprised to read it because I thought that the fact that the holiday season extended through January 8th would have kept a packed house in the parks all week long - and yet that didn't seem to be what people said was the case.  I assumed that the slight drop-off in crowds was because a lot of folks had to get back to work after New Year's was over.  But you were there, so you can shed light on it!



Great question.  We were hoping the crowds would go down after NY Day too but found the parks just as crowded the entire week.  DH teaches and we felt that since Christmas and New Years fell on Sundays last year many schools still had break.  I'm thinking many families felt like we did 'GREAT!  We can go to DL the week AFTER New Years and the crowds will be less'.  

Of course we gauge busy by the wait times at TSMM....


----------



## I❤MICKEY

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> Great question.  We were hoping the crowds would go down after NY Day too but found the parks just as crowded the entire week.  DH teaches and we felt that since Christmas and New Years fell on Sundays last year many schools still had break.  I'm thinking many families felt like we did 'GREAT!  We can go to DL the week AFTER New Years and the crowds will be less'.
> 
> Of course we gauge busy by the wait times at TSMM....



We were there the same time and agree that it was busy. I know that TK stayed on property. We stayed off property at an ART hotel. I don't think they were prepared at all.

Before Jan 2 the ART was great. It arrived faster than we anticipated but after the holiday we waited over an hour almost every time. This wasn't isolated to our route as everyone waiting was complaining. We were told they cut the drivers down that week anticipating the crowds would allow for it. Complete nightmare. Buses were filling up during the day because they arrived to pick people up so sporadically. Turned me off to ART hotels permanently.


----------



## KiwiMouse

Hi all .. it's been a while (5 years??!!) but the KiwiMice are back! Planning a 'surprise' USA visit for myself and DS (now 16) ... DH has kindly volunteered to mind the fort back in NZ. 

Anyway, we are going on to Colorado after DL so we only have two days there AND they would have to be two of the busiest - 31st and 1st. We do have some idea about the crowds (large!) but in mitigation, we are meeting up with two CA friends who are Park experts and I know they will guide us through. 

Big decision to be made in the short term is a dining experience on 31st.  DH has offered to 'shout' us somewhere nice, and tossing up between Blue Bayou and Carthay. Any thoughts on which of these might be best for what will be NY Eve? Or is there somewhere else?  

In about six visits to DL, have never eaten at BB but have looked at it so enviously. On the other hand, Carthay gets good reviews on yelp. 

Decisions decisions ... 

Also would appreciate some advice about timing for a reservation, as I guess there will be fireworks etc elsewhere and we dont want to get stuck in a restaurant. 

We're really looking forward to this experience .. or at least DS would be if he knew    This thread looks like a great source of information, thanks so much.

KiwiMouse xx


----------



## tksbaskets

*shishigirl* great picture of the balcony! 

*Minnie Sue Oz * love your pictures with your adorable children in their Jack shirts.  Is the HM Life game fun?



			
				I❤MICKEY;46223812 said:
			
		

> We were there the same time and agree that it was busy. I know that TK stayed on property. We stayed off property at an ART hotel. I don't think they were prepared at all.
> 
> Before Jan 2 the ART was great. It arrived faster than we anticipated but after the holiday we waited over an hour almost every time. This wasn't isolated to our route as everyone waiting was complaining. We were told they cut the drivers down that week anticipating the crowds would allow for it. Complete nightmare. Buses were filling up during the day because they arrived to pick people up so sporadically. Turned me off to ART hotels permanently.



What a pain to be sure!  We are fortunate to be in the DVC so we stay on property.  I couldn't even imagine waiting over an hour for the shuttle.  That would dampen the magic.  



KiwiMouse said:


> Hi all .. it's been a while (5 years??!!) but the KiwiMice are back! Planning a 'surprise' USA visit for myself and DS (now 16) ... DH has kindly volunteered to mind the fort back in NZ.
> 
> Anyway, we are going on to Colorado after DL so we only have two days there AND they would have to be two of the busiest - 31st and 1st. We do have some idea about the crowds (large!) but in mitigation, we are meeting up with two CA friends who are Park experts and I know they will guide us through.
> 
> Big decision to be made in the short term is a dining experience on 31st.  DH has offered to 'shout' us somewhere nice, and tossing up between Blue Bayou and Carthay. Any thoughts on which of these might be best for what will be NY Eve? Or is there somewhere else?
> 
> In about six visits to DL, have never eaten at BB but have looked at it so enviously. On the other hand, Carthay gets good reviews on yelp.
> 
> Decisions decisions ...
> 
> Also would appreciate some advice about timing for a reservation, as I guess there will be fireworks etc elsewhere and we dont want to get stuck in a restaurant.
> 
> We're really looking forward to this experience .. or at least DS would be if he knew    This thread looks like a great source of information, thanks so much.
> 
> KiwiMouse xx



YEAH a mother/son trip   I can't speak to the Carthay Theater but I do know we enjoyed lunch at the BB.  It was pricey but we were glad we ate there once.

You will have so much fun!!!


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

* tksbaskets * - Yep, the Game of Life is a hoot!!!
 Wish I could say those adorable children in those adorable shirts belonged to me  but I think they really belong to shishgirl
I just have one adorable one...................DD 15!!! Here she is with Jack and Sally on our 2010 trip!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> * tksbaskets * - Yep, the Game of Life is a hoot!!!
> Wish I could say those adorable children in those adorable shirts belonged to me  but I think they really belong to shishgirl
> I just have one adorable one...................DD 15!!! Here she is with Jack and Sally on our 2010 trip!!!!



She is adorable!  (_As are shishgirl's!_)    I just love when and older child likes to have their picture taken with the characters like your DD here.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Just a reminder:  Today's the day you can make your reservations for Thanksgiving.  
I called this morning and we will be having dinner at Storytellers.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Good reminder, PixiDustDears. Can you be sure to remind me when the window opens for my Holiday Tour on Nov 12?  It's supposed to be on October 13, I believe, to be 30 days ahead, but I think I'll call on Oct 12 just to be safe.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

tksbaskets said:


> She is adorable!  (_As are shishgirl's!_)    I just love when and older child likes to have their picture taken with the characters like your DD here.



Why thanks, we think she is pretty adorable too! And there will no shortage of character pics next month either!!! We have a list of the characters she missed last time and of course catch up with all the favourites! We are especially looking forward to seeing the characters in their Halloween outfits! Oh, and we are definitely on the look out for Snoberella ( Cinderella!!! )!!! We lined up for the princess fantasy faire so many times and even went to lunch with the princesses but still didn't come out! DD thinks she is really a figment of other people's imagination!!!!!

Can't wait for Halloween


----------



## kswm30b

So, I leave for WDW in 3 days (where I I'll hopefully see *MyMuse* again!), and the day I get back, I'll be at the 60 day countdown & can start making my reservations for Disneyland!  I'm trying not to look at TOO many pics in the Xmas countdown here, so I'm not completely spoiled, lol. But I did see a pic of Santa Mickey! Where exactly does he meet?



			
				Minnie Sue Oz said:
			
		

> Why thanks, we think she is pretty adorable too! And there will no shortage of character pics next month either!!! We have a list of the characters she missed last time and of course catch up with all the favourites! We are especially looking forward to seeing the characters in their Halloween outfits! Oh, and we are definitely on the look out for Snoberella ( Cinderella!!! )!!! We lined up for the princess fantasy faire so many times and even went to lunch with the princesses but still didn't come out! DD thinks she is really a figment of other people's imagination!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for Halloween



Do you happen to have a character list (including where they are) for Disneyland? I know several sites that have lists for WDW, but can't find any for Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

*Heather -*

Santa Mickey was at the Paradise Pier photo location (which is where Santa and the main Christmas tree were as well) in California Adventure.  However, this year, we don't know if the same photo spot will be in Paradise Pier.  The main Christmas tree for that park is moving over to Buena Vista Street, and we don't yet know if Santa (and Santa Mickey, or Santa Goofy, or whomever) will move with it or stay in Paradise Pier.

All of the characters in Halloween attire seem to be located at the "Carnival" (Ranch/Round-Up) this year for Halloween Time.  However, when the actual Halloween party begins in 4 days, we will have a better idea of which characters can be found in which locations.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 49 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As I’ve mentioned, I've decided to showcase a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the next 2 months, including 7 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured each day from 11/6 – 11/11, and a final ‘Miscellaneous’ theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than “Miscellaneous,” though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we explored Jack Skellington’s twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure – a park that is sure to look very different this November than it ever has in the past.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



What’s next?*_



*In the Spotlight this Week......

NEW ORLEANS SQUARE!!!*​ 



_* If you have been to Disneyland, you know that New Orleans Square is one of the most unique areas of the park.  But if you’ve been to Disneyland from November-early January, you also know that some of the most stunning (and theme-specific) decorations can be found in this location.  While some of the Christmas décor has been scaled back a bit in the last couple of years, this musical, mercurial and almost mystical land embodies revelry and celebration – two things that are also synonymous with the holiday season!

From the mysterious Mardi Gras-inspired masks which adorn lampposts and line the borders around Disneyland’s version of The Crescent City, to the playful jesters hiding in the shadows, to the colorful beads strewn about on shop signs and balconies, the Yuletide season is delivered with a bit of Southern spice and exquisite beauty.

So let’s take a little stroll through the Disney-fied version of the Big Easy, shall we?  And stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, October 1st!!

*_ 





_*

























































































































*_​



_*Please feel free to post your Disneyland Resort photos of New Orleans Square all this week!! I will add – you are welcome to include any leftover Haunted Mansion Holiday photos if you would like to….BUT I am mainly focusing on the parts of New Orleans Square that do not involve Jack Skellington and his crew for the time being.  So it’s up to you – post your remaining HMH photos now, post them later (during Miscellaneous week), or post other photos of NOS that are separate from HMH.  It’s your call!!

*_


----------



## tiggerluvr

I have a couple from our Halloween '05 visit:


----------



## Goofy_Mom

From 2010


----------



## mvf-m11c

We can never forget about the string of lights across the alley of NOS


----------



## 6Smiles

Wonderful pictures of NOS! I am so excited to actually go and see NOS decorated in person this year

Kris


----------



## I'm mikey

All pictures are from 12/5/2011 - 12/10/2011


----------



## MommyLove

Oh wow, I'm loving these pics! It's making me so excited to be there, I can hardly stand it! 

I've got about a dozen pics of NOS from our Jan '09 trip. Taken with a point-and-shoot though and not nearly as nice quality as the ones you guys have posted. It's a little busy for me today though and I'll have to do it later. 

In the meantime... going through some of my pics for this thread has reminded me that it can be _COLD_ there in the winter, especially at night! Hard to imagine now as we're still going through weather in at least the 90's _every. single. day._ for like two months now. #killmenow


----------



## MommyLove




----------



## daniele_ut

Argh!  I am so disappointed and frustrated with myself.  I miscounted and thought TODAY was the day to call for reservations for Thanksgiving day.  We wanted to eat at Storytellers and the only time available for our party size was 9pm.  We will have 5 kids with us, ages 11 months through 8 years, so there is no way we can eat at that hour.  The only other option was Goofy's at 12:30pm so I ended up booking it, but we have all eaten there before and we were hoping for something different for Thanksgiving.  I'm so angry at myself.

I know we'll be in the happiest place on earth on Thanksgiving and I should be grateful.  I just need to vent and sulk for a minute.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

It's not 60 days by counting. It's two months... So for November 24th ressies you can call September 24th. 30 days out for F! Dessert seating is the same... 1 month, not 30 days.  So today is the 24th of September so you can make dessert ressies for October 24th starting today.


----------



## daniele_ut

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> It's not 60 days by counting. It's two months... So for November 24th ressies you can call September 24th. 30 days out for F! Dessert seating is the same... 1 month, not 30 days.  So today is the 24th of September so you can make dessert ressies for October 24th starting today.



Then why does the information on the Dis say 60 days out?  Like here, for instance (and yes I realize that is the 2011 info):

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/thanksgiving.html

I remember years ago, when you had to get up at 5am at exactly 60 days out to make reservations at Cinderella's Royal Table for breakfast.

I'm guessing the odds of anyone cancelling are slim to none since there is no penalty for not showing up.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

It's kinda a misnomer... But it's really 2 months... Sorry it screwed you up! I'll be calling October 5 for December 5 even tho there won't be park hours yet *sigh*


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> It's kinda a misnomer... But it's really 2 months... Sorry it screwed you up! I'll be calling October 5 for December 5 even tho there won't be park hours yet *sigh*



Oh and far as I know it's always been this way. On all of our trips I've waited for the two month mark.


----------



## greenkai3000

Keep those pics coming!  I'm soooo anxious to go back to DL, and can't wait for December to get here!


----------



## tksbaskets

*2009*

























*2012*


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## FourOrchards

We will be heading to Disneyland the week of Christmas.  

Has anyone gotten any tips on discounts at any of the Disney properties for accommodations?  

Most likely we'll be staying at the Grand California.


----------



## Sherry E

*FourOrchards -*

So far, no discounts have popped up for the holiday season that I am aware of (at least not as far as a big offer that has gone out to many people).  I'm not even sure that there will be anything substantial in the way of discounts this year because attendance and onsite bookings have been very healthy.  Disney may feel like it doesn't need to offer any really good discounts if they don't expect any lulls in activity.

Of course, AP holders can get 10% off of hotel rooms year-round, but those great rates that used to be offered (like 35% off) seem to be getting few and far between.



​


One thing I find interesting is that - at least as recently as a couple of days ago - the Disneyland website was still saying that the holidays would take place in "November and December."  In other words, they are (or were) still not specifying November 12th as the starting date of the season.  If it hadn't been for a couple of DIS'ers mentioning months ago that November 12th was named as the start date on Facebook and on the Disney travel agent websites, etc., we would probably still be wondering if the season was due to begin on 11/9 or 11/12.

It makes me think that, perhaps, Disney does not want to name a specific start date for the season this year so that they don't experience that "lull" in between Halloween Time and the holidays.  If they let people think that the season is happening in full effect in early November (which is usually not the case), they may increase the number of guests and onsite bookings in early November - which is when it is typically slower.  Interesting.  Very interesting.  




​


Thanks, everyone, for the wonderful New Orleans Square photos!  It's always interesting for me to see which themes I announce/set up are the ones that attract a lot of posts and the ones that don't.

*Bret* - We must always remember the long-lost light canopy!  We will never forget it!  It made such a dramatic impact on the nighttime look of New Orleans Square that its presence is definitely missed.


----------



## Jcrew85031

Hello, first time poster, long time reader. I enjoy these boards!! Anyhoo, me DH, DD (7), and DD (5) will be going to DL 12/2-12/4. DH hates crowds so I am getting nervous as it gets closer. He hasn't been to DL since junior high. Me and the girls were just last Christmas. But we can handle the crowds/craziness. Do you think I should worry or just go w/ the flow. I want DH to have a good time so he will want to go back! Me and my kids love disney!! This is also our first time at the DLHotel. I won a trip from JohnJay & Rich on the radio in Phoenix. Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

Jcrew85031 said:


> Hello, first time poster, long time reader. I enjoy these boards!! Anyhoo, me DH, DD (7), and DD (5) will be going to DL 12/2-12/4. DH hates crowds so I am getting nervous as it gets closer. He hasn't been to DL since junior high. Me and the girls were just last Christmas. But we can handle the crowds/craziness. Do you think I should worry or just go w/ the flow. I want DH to have a good time so he will want to go back! Me and my kids love disney!! This is also our first time at the DLHotel. I won a trip from JohnJay & Rich on the radio in Phoenix. Thanks!!



Hello, J*crew85031* - welcome!

Well, first of all, congratulations on winning the trip!

You'll be there from a Sunday to Tuesday.  I was at Disneyland last year at the same time (my dates were Sunday, December 4 - Thursday, December 8).  Sunday got a bit crowded in the mid-to-late afternoon, due to Candlelight Processional crowds.  Monday was delightful and not very crowded in either Disneyland or California Adventure.  Tuesday was a little busier.

This year is a question mark.  While I still believe that some people have to be at work and school in between the Thanksgiving and Christmas breaks and cannot travel, the Candlelight Processional is taking place on the first 20 nights this December...and we have no way of knowing if the added nights will make the parks much more crowded on each night, or if it will help to spread out the crowds a bit so that each night is not too bad.

The other question mark is the allure of Cars Land/Buena Vista Street.  So far, reports have come in that have stated that Halloween Time has already been busier than expected (usually, late September is not as crowded as October) in the 1-1/2 weeks it's been going on.  I can only assume that more people are coming out this season - not only to see the Halloween stuff, but because the billion dollar makeover of California Adventure is now complete.

This pattern could continue into the holiday season, with more crowds showing up even in the typically less crowded times to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorated for the season.


----------



## MommyLove

Elk Grove Chris, wow your pictures are awesome!


----------



## MyMuse

kswm30b said:


> So, I leave for WDW in 3 days (where I I'll hopefully see *MyMuse* again!), and the day I get back, I'll be at the 60 day countdown & can start making my reservations for Disneyland!  I'm trying not to look at TOO many pics in the Xmas countdown here, so I'm not completely spoiled, lol. But I did see a pic of Santa Mickey! Where exactly does he meet?



Yes, I shall be there!! 

and when I get back, it'll be time to make my Holiday Tour ressies.


----------



## Sherry E

MyMuse said:


> Yes, I shall be there!!
> 
> and when I get back, it'll be time to make my Holiday Tour ressies.



*MyMuse -*

I wanted to tell you that I found you on Facebook - and, in fact, I saw that you had posted on the DIS Unplugged Facebook page too - but my computer locked up when I was trying to send you a friend request!  Lately, Facebook has been acting up for me - it takes 15 minutes to sign off because the page just freezes.  So I had to reboot and I haven't tried to send the request again just yet.

Tomorrow I will be involved in a call-in show for the Unplugged Podcast (which will air on Thursday), and the subject will be Halloween Time at Disneyland!!  I will be there with a couple of the usual Podcast team, taking questions and discussing Halloween Time.  (Hopefully something similar will happen for the holiday season too!)  Be sure to check it out if you have a chance.


----------



## lurpee

Jcrew85031 said:
			
		

> Hello, first time poster, long time reader. I enjoy these boards!! Anyhoo, me DH, DD (7), and DD (5) will be going to DL 12/2-12/4. DH hates crowds so I am getting nervous as it gets closer. He hasn't been to DL since junior high. Me and the girls were just last Christmas. But we can handle the crowds/craziness. Do you think I should worry or just go w/ the flow. I want DH to have a good time so he will want to go back! Me and my kids love disney!! This is also our first time at the DLHotel. I won a trip from JohnJay & Rich on the radio in Phoenix. Thanks!!



There are other people who an definitely answer this better but I am making sure that I have reservations for dinner as my DH doesn't like crowds either. He doesn't like mornings all that much but he will be getting there early for his own sanity!  Congratulations on the trip!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

MommyLove said:


> Elk Grove Chris, wow your pictures are awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## mpalmieri1203

Hey!  My family will be heading to Disney Land for 12/22-12/26.  What would be a great place for a Cristmas Eve dinner in the parks?  My daughter will be 1 at that time.  She is extremely well behaved.  Not sure if some of the restaurants have age restrictions.  This is our first visit to the DLR we are very familiar with WDW.

What about a Christmas Day breakfast in the park?  How are crowds on this day?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm not sure about Christmas dining yet, but here is a great blog from the Disney Parks Blog about Thanksgiving dining!  Some of these special offerings may possibly return for Christmas as well:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/09/thanksgiving-galore-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry E said:


> I'm not sure about Christmas dining yet, but here is a great blog from the Disney Parks Blog about Thanksgiving dining!  Some of these special offerings may possibly return for Christmas as well:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/09/thanksgiving-galore-at-the-disneyland-resort/



Maybe they'll say something about cp dining soon... I get to start making my PSs next Friday!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Maybe they'll say something about cp dining soon... I get to start making my PSs next Friday!!!



I hope so too!  I would think that they'd have to get going soon with the whole CP process and however they are setting it up for people to buy dinner packages and/or AP people to get seats/viewing spots.

Frankly, I was shocked to see something about Thanksgiving up today!  Disney is so slow in releasing info about Disneyland Resort that I figured they wouldn't start giving any holiday season info until after Halloween Time ends.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

One of my most memorable experiences, ever!!!!

Club 33 balcony 11/10/11






I have a bunch more of NOS from 2011 that I need to upload to Photobucket, but here's what I have from 2009.

From 2009


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> One of my most memorable experiences, ever!!!!
> 
> Club 33 balcony 11/10/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch more of NOS from 2011 that I need to upload to Photobucket, but here's what I have from 2009.
> 
> From 2009



What lovely, colorful pictures!  *Vanessa*, I'm so glad your Photobucket account is working!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Thank you Sherry!

Yeah, it looks like Photobucket is working for now, lol.  I guess I didn't realize that my 2011 NOS pics hadn't been uploaded already, probably because I've had such problems with PB lately....I WILL GET THEM UPLOADED


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:


> *MyMuse -*
> 
> I wanted to tell you that I found you on Facebook - and, in fact, I saw that you had posted on the DIS Unplugged Facebook page too - but my computer locked up when I was trying to send you a friend request!  Lately, Facebook has been acting up for me - it takes 15 minutes to sign off because the page just freezes.  So I had to reboot and I haven't tried to send the request again just yet.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be involved in a call-in show for the Unplugged Podcast (which will air on Thursday), and the subject will be Halloween Time at Disneyland!!  I will be there with a couple of the usual Podcast team, taking questions and discussing Halloween Time.  (Hopefully something similar will happen for the holiday season too!)  Be sure to check it out if you have a chance.



I'm all over Facebook. lol! The Disneyland Holidays official page is woeful. 

If you give me your link, I'll request you. Would that help?

Yay for being on podcast!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

NOS Christmas decorations from the Club 33 balcony 2011:


















































More in my next post!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

More from 2011:


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Wow!  Great pictures!!!


----------



## bjmbr1223

I am loving all the pics.  One of the spots in Disneyland that I most want to see is NOS.  Twelve years ago I was on my honeymoon and 21yrs old, I wish I took more time to take in all the magic of the holidays.  I don't even remember there being much decorations around the land which I know there was.  Now that I am older and getting the chance to be back for a very long trip my goal is to take in as much decorations and holiday spirit as I can.  In between all the fun I will be having with my DH, DS, and DD.  Thank you for posting the pics I am so antsy to get to Disneyland I can bearly handle myself.


----------



## Sherry E

bjmbr1223 said:


> I am loving all the pics.  One of the spots in Disneyland that I most want to see is NOS.  Twelve years ago I was on my honeymoon and 21yrs old, I wish I took more time to take in all the magic of the holidays.  I don't even remember there being much decorations around the land which I know there was.  Now that I am older and getting the chance to be back for a very long trip my goal is to take in as much decorations and holiday spirit as I can.  In between all the fun I will be having with my DH, DS, and DD.  Thank you for posting the pics I am so antsy to get to Disneyland I can bearly handle myself.



*bjmbr1223 -*

There were not as many decorations in certain places around the park 12 years ago.  I've watched the holiday seasons evolve and change over the last 22 years or so (around 1990 is when I really started to take notice of the holidays at DLR, and realize that it was my favorite time to go), and there are some things I wish they could bring back (some decorations at the Disneyland Hotel, for example).  On the other hand, the overall level of decorations is much more extensive now than ever before, so while we may lose a few things here and there...we've gained a lot in general.

Stay tuned - every Monday until November 12th there will be a new theme week and photos to go with it!


----------



## abby

We will be there December 3-7th (flying in on the 2nd) because we can only get 5 day park hoppers we will do other things on the 2nd.  Staying at the worldmark timeshare for three nights and PP concerige for the last two.

My dd is now 12 and tells me she is too old for the princess character meal.  I really haven't checked out the others..any ideas, also do any of them have any special holiday magic?

it's been four years since we were last there, although it was about the same time of year.  I am so excited I can't wait.
(OK so maybe one reason to post this was to see my countdown calendar....)


----------



## lurpee

abby said:
			
		

> We will be there December 3-7th (flying in on the 2nd) because we can only get 5 day park hoppers we will do other things on the 2nd.  Staying at the worldmark timeshare for three nights and PP concerige for the last two.
> 
> My dd is now 12 and tells me she is too old for the princess character meal.  I really haven't checked out the others..any ideas, also do any of them have any special holiday magic?
> 
> it's been four years since we were last there, although it was about the same time of year.  I am so excited I can't wait.
> (OK so maybe one reason to post this was to see my countdown calendar....)



I can see how she might feel like that. Might sound odd but would she consider the other character meals?  Just for the fun of the pictures?  I bet she would like BB!  I've wanted to eat there since my first trip when I was 17.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

More from 2011:


----------



## Purplegal

Hello! Marking this thread...we just made our res for Nov 17-20...so excited! I'm really hoping the Christmas Parade will be in full effect...also reading through this a bit I see some mentions of a Holiday tour that gets you seats for the parade? Anyone know about that for this year, like how much and when I can schedule it?

Thanks!!


----------



## RedRosie

Looking forward to a new theme for pictures!  Now just need 8 weeks to fly by


----------



## Sherry E

*Vanessa -* 

Thank you so much for all the wonderful NOS photos you were able to share with us last week.  I am now super-anxious to get back there and see those unique decorations again.  I just love all the masks and beads, and the random bright splashes of crimson, purple, gold and blue here and there.

I think you'll be pleased with this week's theme too!







Hello, *Purplegal*!

I'm so glad you've got your reservation taken care of and now the planning is underway!

The Christmas Fantasy Parade should most definitely be in full effect at that point.  What happens with that parade is that it tapes for ABC on the very first weekend in November - but at that point, some of the decorations are not yet up on Main Street.  Then the holiday parade 'disappears' until the holiday season begins.  Last year the season began on 11/14 and I think the Christmas Fantasy Parade began a couple of days before that.  

So I think that this year the parade should officially begin by 11/12 at the latest, if not a couple of days before that.  You will definitely get to see it!

The only areas that may possibly not be in full holiday swing yet are the 3 Disney hotels.  It seems like there are some years in which they are able to get some of their decorations up and out earlier - like right when the season begins - and other years when the gorgeous Christmas trees (which are absolutely stunning at the PPH and the GCH) don't go up until the day after Thanksgiving.  I'm not sure why they would wait if the two parks are fully decorated, but they may not be in full holiday mode yet when you arrive (although I think that someone said that the PPH tree - which is my favorite one - went up earlier than usual last year, so it won't hurt to check).  Thanksgiving is on 11/22, so its possible that you may be able to catch some of the hotels' decorations on your last couple of days.

Did you have a chance to look at the 3rd post on Page 1 of this thread?  It's the Information post, and it has a lot of links to places where more information can be found, as well as blogs, TR's, frequently asked questions, etc.  I have a category in that post for the Holiday Tour, along with links to photos and information about the tour from tksbaskets, areweindisneyyet, etc.  I think that the price for last year's tour is listed in areweindisneyyet's 2011 check-in thread.  

I'm sure the tour's price will have gone up again this year.  I think you can book it 30 days/one month in advance, so if you wanted to do the tour on 11/17, for example, you should be able to book it on 10/17.  People who want to do a tour on 11/12 (assuming there is a tour on 11/12) should be able to book on 10/12.







*RedRosie -*

I've got another theme coming right up!  I am in the process of putting the post together for it, and it should be up shortly.


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*It’s time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 42 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As I’ve mentioned, I’m showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the next six weeks, including 6 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured each day from 11/6 – 11/11, and a final ‘Miscellaneous’ theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than “Miscellaneous,” though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week we strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellington’s twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santa’s Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure – a park that is sure to look very different this November than it ever has in the past.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



What’s next?*_



*In the Spotlight this Week......

IT’S A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY!!!*​ 



_* We all know the opening line…. “It’s a world of laughter, a world of tears…”  (Some folks wish they could forget it!)  For many of us, this song from Disneyland’s longstanding It’s a Small World attraction became one of our earliest introductions to Walt’s park, and has been embedded in our memory banks ever since.  Ironically, something about the wide-eyed innocence of the message behind the song, as well as the Mary Blair-inspired dolls representing countries from around the globe, seems to either appeal to guests…or repel them!  

It is true, It’s a Small World has become a ride that is often taken for granted and often ignored during visits to the Disneyland Resort.  That is, until November rolls around….when the familiar whimsical façade gets a little face lift…and becomes It’s a Small World Holiday!!!

From November to mid-January (exact dates differ each year), It’s a Small World Holiday is one of the most popular attractions of the holiday season, and after dark is truly one of the most beautiful sights to see.  At dusk, guests begin to flock from all corners of both Disneyland and California Adventure to gaze in awe at the brilliant colored lights which envelop IASWH  – literally, thousands and thousands and thousands of lights that glow like a beacon in the night.  It is, quite simply, stunning.  Even the surrounding area gets a makeover – the topiaries are adorned with lights, and special wreaths symbolizing various nations (with the same sort of playful design synonymous with It’s a Small World) mark a pathway to the ride.

But it’s not only the exterior of It’s a Small World that gets the holiday treatment.  The whole ride is transformed into a celebration of holidays around the world.  The famous dolls sing “Deck the Halls” and “Jingle Bells” (or in the case of Ariel, “Jingle Shells”)….the faint scents of peppermint and pine fill the air during certain scenes…the colors are brighter and more vivid than usual...no corner is left unattended to.  The details are just amazing!

If you love It’s a Small World and you love the holiday season, you will absolutely adore It’s a Small World Holiday.  If you don’t love IASW as a rule, you might just love this particular version of the ride because of the sheer beauty of it.  Either way, it is a spectacle to behold!

Stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, October 8th!!

*_ 





_*
























































































































*_​

_*Please feel free to post your photos of It’s a Small World Holiday all this week!!  *_


----------



## Purplegal

Thank you so much Sherry! I did go read everything now...I'm thinking my DD is too young for the tour, plus she won't go on HHM and can't eat fudge,,,so not worth it! I'll just get to the parade super early to save a spot.

This thread is great, thanks so much everyone for all the beautiful pictures!


----------



## simplicio

Will there be a photo pass photographer in front of iaswh in the evenings?

Also we've ridden the ride many times and I always look but never find if the Philippines is represented in the ride...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I am hoping that if I do a little banana dance that some info will come out about the CP dining package soon... We're nearing the 2 month mark here folks!!


----------



## julieheyer

Thank you so much for sharing these Sherry!! IASW is one of my favorites! Not dh's, but he goes anyway! haven't done DL at Christmas since I was a child! I know WDW at Christmas and love that, so I know it'll be extra special!!

Only 6 weeks!!


----------



## iKristin

WOOHOO!!! Looks like I get to join the Christmas time thread  I am taking a short 3 day solo birthday trip from December 4th through the 6th. Not much of a birthday being by myself, but it's Walt and I's special day. So I'll spend it with him hehe. This will be my very first Christmas visit


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is my first part of the IASWH pictures. I will have more from inside IASWH and the nighttime later on today.


----------



## iKristin

Eep that makes me so excited!! Those pictures are pretty


----------



## Tif

Hi all!  So I asked this somewhere else, but thought with this huge thread someone might have more info to add.

Does anyone have any info on what to expect decoration wise in between the end of Halloween and the beginning of Christmas?  I know Christmas officially begins 11/12 this year and Halloween ends 10/31.  We'll be there from November 1-8 (in the park 6 of those days).  Will they get a fair amt of decorations up during that time?

And what about the holiday shows.  I'm not worried about the parade because we'll see the ABC Christmas Day parade, but what about the fireworks and stuff.  Do they just do the regular show until the official season starts?  I would presume so, but it sure would be nice if they would phase some of that in while we're there.  

I didn't realize we were missing so much or we could've extended our trip.    Maybe it won't be as bad as I am expecting?


----------



## mvf-m11c

IASW at Night






























The Magic, The Memories & You on IASWH with the Christmas segment from last year




















Inside IASW


----------



## mellers

mpalmieri1203 said:


> Hey!  My family will be heading to Disney Land for 12/22-12/26.  What would be a great place for a Cristmas Eve dinner in the parks?  My daughter will be 1 at that time.  She is extremely well behaved.  Not sure if some of the restaurants have age restrictions.  This is our first visit to the DLR we are very familiar with WDW.
> 
> What about a Christmas Day breakfast in the park?  How are crowds on this day?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



My family and I ate at Catal for Christmas Eve dinner last year.  It was very nice.  The food was terrific, and we had a wonderful view of Downtown Disney all decked out for the holidays.  As I recall, they didn't have a specific "holiday menu" but we all really enjoyed it.  It is, however, very expensive.

The family next to us had a toddler, so I don't think it would be a problem.

One way you can cut down on the cost is if somebody's birthday is within a certain time frame of Christmas Eve (mine is near Thanksgiving).  If you sign up with the Patina Birthday Group, they will send you a gift certificate you can use at Catal, Naples Pizzeria and Tortilla Jo's.  There are restrictions, but it still is nice to have.


----------



## mellers

My apologies--you said the parks, and I gave you a recommendation for Downtown Disney.  In the parks, for dinner, with a little one, you might want to consider Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure, particularly if they have a World of Color dinner show package.


----------



## mellers

Does anyone know when they will begin selling dinner show packages for the Candlelight Processional, or when APs can start signing up?


----------



## Priory

I check Disney Parks Blog every day for candlelight processional details. I haven't seen anything yet. This year will be my first time visiting the parks at Christmas and I want to make sure I get to see it!


----------



## StyledSugar

Tif said:


> Hi all!  So I asked this somewhere else, but thought with this huge thread someone might have more info to add.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on what to expect decoration wise in between the end of Halloween and the beginning of Christmas?  I know Christmas officially begins 11/12 this year and Halloween ends 10/31.  We'll be there from November 1-8 (in the park 6 of those days).  Will they get a fair amt of decorations up during that time?
> 
> And what about the holiday shows.  I'm not worried about the parade because we'll see the ABC Christmas Day parade, but what about the fireworks and stuff.  Do they just do the regular show until the official season starts?  I would presume so, but it sure would be nice if they would phase some of that in while we're there.
> 
> I didn't realize we were missing so much or we could've extended our trip.    Maybe it won't be as bad as I am expecting?




We were there around that time last year and it seemed like every morning we walked into the park there were more decorations. You won't get all of them but the castle had the snow on it, there were decorations in the windows, and throughout the park. It's not complete though but you will see a fair amount.

The fireworks were just the regular ones, not the holiday ones. 

Plan on a long wait for the ABC parade. We skipped it last year because of the wait -- and as far as I can recall, the weather wasn't that great that day either but I could be mistaken. We didn't have great weather during out trip so the days all sort of blended together. lol 

Have fun!!


----------



## Sherry E

Even though we already knew the actual dates of the season a long time ago (thank you, Kaoden39/Michele for announcing those way back when!), here is the official confirmation that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will have their own decorations!! Straight from the Disney Parks Blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-resort-coming-november-12-through-january-6/


(Notice that the Reindeer Round-Up now has a new name - the Holly Jolly Jamboree!)


ETA: Have I mentioned that I cannot wait for the holiday season?

Some highlights from the Blog:



> Some highlights:
> 
> *At Disney California Adventure park:*
> 
> 
> Buena Vista Street will be decked out in vintage-style ornaments and décor.
> In Cars Land, each address along Route 66 – Flo’s V-8 Café, Fillmore’s Taste-In, the Cozy Cone Motel, Luigi’s Casa della Tires – will feature holiday decorations reflecting the personality of the “Cars” character who lives there.
> New wintertime fun will rock the night at Mad T Party.
> Returning favorites will include “a bug’s land” holiday decor and “Phineas and Ferb’s Rockin’ Rollin’ Dance Party: Holiday Edition.”
> 
> 
> *At Disneyland park:*
> 
> 
> Santa’s Holly Jolly Jamboree in Big Thunder Ranch is where Disneyland park guests can meet Santa Claus and participate in games, music and crafts.
> Candlelight Ceremony and Processional performances from December 3-20 will be open to Annual Passholders and guests who book select dining packages.
> Returning favorites include: Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle, “Believe…in Holiday Magic” fireworks show, “A Christmas Fantasy” parade, “it’s a small world” holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.


----------



## Escape2Disney

My autistic DD was OBSESSED with IASW when she was little!  We got terribly tired of riding it over and over.  She has since grown out of it, but there's still a 'family rule' that limits the number of times we will ride in a row.

So, be sure not to tell her what I'm about to say....

I CAN'T WAIT to experience IASWH again!  We've only seen it once in 2007 during a Thanksgiving trip, and I LOVE IT! 

I am looking forward to this almost as much as the Christmas parade and Main Street decorations!

Thanks for the topic this week.


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> My autistic DD was OBSESSED with IASW when she was little!  We got terribly tired of riding it over and over.  She has since grown out of it, but there's still a 'family rule' that limits the number of times we will ride in a row.
> 
> So, be sure not to tell her what I'm about to say....
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT to experience IASWH again!  We've only seen it once in 2007 during a Thanksgiving trip, and I LOVE IT!
> 
> I am looking forward to this almost as much as the Christmas parade and Main Street decorations!
> 
> Thanks for the topic this week.



You're very welcome, *Escape2Disney*!  I'm actually surprised that more of our DIS'ers (besides Bret and myself) have not posted IASWH photos.  I know that there are many of them who have taken photos of IASWH!

I, too, can get a little tired of IASW in its regular form.  But I am absolutely enchanted with it during the holidays because of the gorgeous colors on the facade at night, and the total transformation inside the ride.

The Main Street decorations (especially after dark) are one of my favorite aspects of the season, to be sure!  Add to that the dusting of snow on Main Street after the fireworks, and it is just magical.  I love Main Street.  I love New Orleans Square's decor.  I love Toon Town's colorful decorations.  I think I will love Buena Vista Street and Cars Land, done holiday-style, too!

I'm so excited for the holidays to get here (even though I haven't even made my annual Halloween Time trip to DLR yet!).


----------



## iKristin

I am super excited to experience all this for the first time  What are some things I must do for a first time Christmas visit!?


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I am super excited to experience all this for the first time  What are some things I must do for a first time Christmas visit!?



*Kristin -* 

I saw your post last night about making your first holiday trip, and I had planned to reply to it today (I'm working my way backwards through the posts I was going to comment on).  Since you're here now, I'll reply now!

First of all, I'm so, so glad that you're going to experience your first holiday season at DLR!  From what you mentioned in the Halloween thread a while back, your trips to DLR may become infrequent as of next year, when you move closer to WDW.

Also, did you say that you will be going solo in December, or did I remember that incorrectly?  I recall that your last solo trip did not go as well as you'd hoped.  I hope that this upcoming one will be better!

For a first-time Christmas visit, I think these things are must-dos (in no particular order):

1.  Make sure to catch the snow falling on Main Street after the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (there is the smell of gingerbread piped into the air during the snow);

2.  Try to catch the Christmas Fantasy Parade if you can;

3.  See the reindeer at the Round-Up (which is now going to be called the Holly Jolly Jamboree);

4.  Be sure to get photos of IASW Holiday at night, when the colored lights are on;

5.  Be sure to get photos of the nighttime Winter castle, when it's lit up in icicle lights;

6.  Visit the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel - often times there are Dickens carolers performing and Santa poses for PhotoPass pictures in front of the giant tree.  The tree at the Paradise Pier is gorgeous too, and the Goofy's Kitchen tree is wacky and colorful;

7.  Visit New Orleans Square, Toon Town and A Bug's Land to see the special themed decorations (and now Cars Land can be added to that list as well); and

8.  Try some of the holiday goodies (like peppermint ice cream, peppermint fudge, peppermint mocha, etc.)....


​


I'm sure I will think of more - or hopefully others will have some great ideas for you.  Maybe the Holiday Tour??


----------



## iKristin

Yeah it will be solo again; I just really want to spend my birthday in the park at least once in my life!! Do they normally do anything for Walt's birthday (cause that's also my birthday). The December trip will be my last one for a while due to moving back to Oklahoma just after that trip  I will have to do all of those things!! I'm really excited to experience Christmas in the parks, it just looks so beautiful in the photos hehe


----------



## ChrisSD

Should we expect Believe...in Holiday Magic to be up and running Nov 12? Full start too - not just the soft start with no castle lighting....


----------



## DisFan84

I'll be at DL the first week of December, do they typically do Fireworks/snow during the weekdays? I was told they did by some folks and told they don't by others (all by non Dis'ers) so figured I'd check with the experts


----------



## ChrisSD

DisFan84 said:


> I'll be at DL the first week of December, do they typically do Fireworks/snow during the weekdays? I was told they did by some folks and told they don't by others (all by non Dis'ers) so figured I'd check with the experts



They do it every single day - at least they did the week I was there last November which IIRC was Nov 14 - 18.


----------



## Sherry E

*ChrisSD & DisFan84 -*

Take a look at the schedules from November and December of last year, for reference: 

November 2011

December 2011



*ChrisSD *- I think the Winter Enchantment lighting of the Castle should be happening on the first official day of the season (11/12), which is what the calendar shows as happening last year on 11/14, which is when the season began.


*Kristin* - That's a good question about Walt's birthday!  It seems that there must be some sort of tribute or something, but I don't recall hearing about it??


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

From 2010


----------



## pattyduke34

These are from our trip last year...I just booked a last minute trip to go back Dec 1st again this year!!  I am sooooooo excited and can not wait!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Just an FYI if anyone is interested in goodies delivered to their room by vacation planning this year for the holidays!  I sent an email today to ask about it (was not hopeful that I would get a real answer) but this was the reply:

Good Afternoon, 
Thank you for your e-mail. We do have Holiday Amenities available each year . We are still confirming our amenities for the holiday season. You can contact our office the end of October beginning of November and we should have all the information for you . 
Our holiday amenities are only available to guest at the 3 Disney Hotels. 

Each holiday season, Vacation Planning offers Disney-themed Christmas trees and stockings. These amenities are delivered to your hotel room, and are unique each year. Take home some Holiday Disney Magic! Contact us at (714)300-7526 option 2 or (714) 781-4438 for details and pricing. 
*Christmas amenities are available in a limited number and are subject to change and availability.*


----------



## CajunMomof3

Thanks so much for the IASW pics!! I have been so excited about that as (like PP) my DS with autism loves that ride & a new experience will be great for the whole family. 

Can someone tell me if the music changes with the overlay?


----------



## mellers

CajunMomof3 said:


> Thanks so much for the IASW pics!! I have been so excited about that as (like PP) my DS with autism loves that ride & a new experience will be great for the whole family.
> 
> Can someone tell me if the music changes with the overlay?



Yes.  It's a medley of IASW, Deck the Halls, and Jingle Bells


----------



## Sherry E

CajunMomof3 said:


> Thanks so much for the IASW pics!! I have been so excited about that as (like PP) my DS with autism loves that ride & a new experience will be great for the whole family.
> 
> Can someone tell me if the music changes with the overlay?



*CajunMomof3 -*

I actually wrote about it in my intro to the new theme yesterday (I have written all the intros to all the themes; they're not copied and pasted from anywhere).  

See the paragraphs that are in red - the songs are mentioned in the 4th paragraph down in that red section:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46316629&postcount=2933


----------



## ChrisSD

100% confirmed now. Believe...in Holiday Magic is on schedule at official site starting 11/9 8:45PM 

If like last years, the shows that weekend will be "soft starts" meaning the synchronized castle lighting won't be active, that will start Monday 11/12.


----------



## Sherry E

ChrisSD said:


> 100% confirmed now. Believe...in Holiday Magic is on schedule at official site starting 11/9 8:45PM
> 
> If like last years, the shows that weekend will be "soft starts" meaning the synchronized castle lighting won't be active, that will start Monday 11/12.



Exactly - which is why I keep emphasizing "the first day of the season" or the "first official day of the season" when I try to explain when certain things start.  Anything that happens prior to 11/12 this year is not official - it's a soft open.  IASW Holiday will likely soft open too, as it does most years.  But nothing is guaranteed to be up and running until the first official day of the season - and 11/12 is that day this year.


----------



## tksbaskets

mellers said:


> My apologies--you said the parks, and I gave you a recommendation for Downtown Disney.  In the parks, for dinner, with a little one, you might want to consider Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure, particularly if they have a World of Color dinner show package.



We did this package last year.  I'd caution you that dinner is not a character experience at night.  While it was nice to get the fastpasses for WOC, I felt the dinner was overpriced for the overall experience. (in my last TR)

I have done the WOC Picnic from Wine Country Ta... and was very satisfied with value for the experience there.  (in my October DL TR)

You don't get a reserved standing area, yet a fp for a particular viewing area.  

TK


----------



## tksbaskets

Here is where I admit that had we not gone on the Holiday Tour we would not have gone on this ride?  I do think my guys liked it (although that was never admitted)


























2012





















I think you'd have to ride this ride many times to capture all the details. I especially like that the Disney Princess and other characters are encorporated in the ride.
















LOVE theme week!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

tksbaskets said:


> We did this package last year.  I'd caution you that dinner is not a character experience at night.  While it was nice to get the fastpasses for WOC, I felt the dinner was overpriced for the overall experience. (in my last TR)
> 
> I have done the WOC Picnic from Wine Country Ta... and was very satisfied with value for the experience there.  (in my October DL TR)
> 
> You don't get a reserved standing area, yet a fp for a particular viewing area.
> 
> TK



Ariels is back to characters for dinner... but no more WOC passes... you have to do Carthay or WCT or a picnic to get the WOC passes (or the FP machine at Grizzly.)


----------



## CajunMomof3

Sherry E said:


> *CajunMomof3 -*
> 
> I actually wrote about it in my intro to the new theme yesterday (I have written all the intros to all the themes; they're not copied and pasted from anywhere).
> 
> See the paragraphs that are in red - the songs are mentioned in the 4th paragraph down in that red section:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46316629&postcount=2933



Not sure how I missed that whole section... But, thanks for the info. I'm now even more excited than before!! Not sure I'm going to last until the end of December


----------



## DisneyFan3113

This thread is so awesome! Very glad I stumbled on it. Go me.  Taking a trip to DL this November with all 6 kids, & DH (so make that 7 kids, LOL), and none of them know yet. Its going to be great, first-ever "surprise" trip. Anyways, I was just wondering if there's any good restaurants we should make reservations for? Also, is Fantasmic! worth seeing? Any answers help. Thanks!


----------



## Purplegal

Fantasmic is VERY worth seeing! It is AMAZING!


----------



## mellers

DisneyFan3113 said:


> This thread is so awesome! Very glad I stumbled on it. Go me.  Taking a trip to DL this November with all 6 kids, & DH (so make that 7 kids, LOL), and none of them know yet. Its going to be great, first-ever "surprise" trip. Anyways, I was just wondering if there's any good restaurants we should make reservations for? Also, is Fantasmic! worth seeing? Any answers help. Thanks!



I would recommend a dinner at Goofy's Kitchen or a breakfast at the PCH Grill, Goofy's Kitchen or the Grand Californian character breakfast (all of us like the character meals at the hotels better than the ones at the parks, plus, you can still get to the park early after a breakfast).


----------



## rmom

We maybe going December 28 - 31. I spent the last 20 years avoiding the parks during the peak seasons as my sp needs daughters can not handle the crowds. My daughter's friend is coming out and it is my daughter's (non-sp needs) 16th bd. She either wants to go to Yosemite or Disneyland. The girls need to make a decission but I have a feeling she is siding with DL. I already warned her it would be crowded and they would have to get up early to go to the parks. 

What am I in for??? Any suggustion on how to hit the parks, tips? I can't afford to stay at any of the DL hotels as they are 300 - 500 per night. Do we still get one early morning with the 3 day hopper pass? Right now I have a reservation with the Ramada & Fairfield. I am thinking of trying orbitz, travelosity or hotels.com to get a better price. 

Any suggustions are greatly appreciated. My other two went on very few rides and we had a GAC if we needed it. This will be a whole nother experience!

Oh, where do you get the gingerbread beignets? I would love to try them.


----------



## mellers

rmom said:


> We maybe going December 28 - 31. I spent the last 20 years avoiding the parks during the peak seasons as my sp needs daughters can not handle the crowds. My daughter's friend is coming out and it is my daughter's 16th bd. She either wants to go to Yosemite or Disneyland. The girls need to make a decission but I have a feeling she is siding with DL. I already warned her it would be crowded and they would have to get up early to go to the parks.
> 
> What am I in for??? Any suggustion on how to hit the parks, tips? I can't afford to stay at any of the DL hotels as they are 300 - 500 per night. Do we still get one early morning with the 3 day hopper pass? Right now I have a reservation with the Ramada & Fairfield. I am thinking of trying orbitz, travelosity or hotels.com to get a better price.
> 
> Any suggustions are greatly appreciated. My other two went on very few rides and we had a GAC if we needed it. This will be a whole nother experience!
> 
> Oh, where do you get the gingerbread beignets? I would love to try them.



I am in a wheelchair, and daughter (16) and hubby both have autism spectrum disorders, and we went to Disneyland over Christmas last year.  We stayed at the Howard Johnson's Anaheim.  I was just as worried as you were, but it went okay.  Make sure expectations are appropriately set that they won't see everything, and find out what the most important rides/attractions are.

If rooms are available, the Howard Johnson's Anaheim or Best Western Park Place Inn are good choices (avoid Captain Kidd's buffet, however.  Mimi's restaurant is great.)  There's absolutely nothing wrong with the Ramada Maingate or the Fairfield, also.  All are close by, and very good choices.  If possible, try to get a room with a refrigerator.  

I think the 3-day passes still come with an early entry, and you DEFINITELY want to use it.  Avoid DCA on early entry days--try to go on a non-early entry day.  Get a picnic meal so you can get the fastpass, or make sure you get a fastpass to World of Color.  

Go early in the morning, hang out in the parks until about 1 then go back to your hotel.  Get lunch in your room (MUCH less stressful--Vons will deliver groceries, and you can keep it in your fridge), hang out by the pool, take a nap and then go back in the evening and close down one or both parks.  If you keep it to the mornings and nights, you should be able to avoid the worst of the crowding (although it will still be VERY crowded).

Also, get a copy of the Unofficial Guide to Disneyland and take the time to develop a really good touring plan, or buy one of the touring plans online.  Given the time of year, a good touring plan can make all the difference.

Make sure you have reservations for meals, or plan to eat off-hours.  If that doesn't work, eat in the resorts at the non-character, inexpensive places.  White Water Snacks at the Grand Californian comes to mind immediately.  It wasn't crowded all Christmas week, and it's just outside DCA.

It will be okay.  Happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## sirvin12

I made dining reservations today!!!!!!

Shannon


----------



## JediMasterNerd

First, thank you for your previous reply regarding the availability of Christmas Menus... Looking at the announcement of Thanksgiving Day menu it looks like they won't be out until after we can book reservations, oh well...

Second, just looking for feedback on a tentative schedule... This is based on last years schedule of events so times may change and of course availability may change some plans. We arrive late on Sun Dec 23rd, leave early on the 26th so only 2 days in the park   

Sunday - dinner at Goofy's Kitchen 7pm-ish

Monday (Christmas Eve) - 3pm holiday tour
- 5:30pm Parade
- 6:30pm dinner (planning WCT but open to suggestions)
- 8:45 Fireworks AND/OR 10:15 Fantasmic

Tuesday (Christmas Day) - 5pm or before dinner at CCR
- 7pm World of Color (though we might want to do 7pm dinner/9pm show)
- If fireworks/fantasmic didn't work out on Monday, pick it up here

Wednesday - Breakfast at PCH Grill


Are we going to be able to transition in time to meet this schedule or a I crazy fir trying to fit it all in??

Thanks again!!

J.


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> I'm actually surprised that more of our DIS'ers (besides Bret and myself) have not posted IASWH photos.



I've missed it here this week. I've just been so busy that I've hardly done any Disney dreaming all week! 

I thought IASW was sooooooooo neat with the Christmas decorations. Really loved it. It's nice to hear a little different music in there too.  I don't have many photos that aren't like the ones already posted, so I'm just going to include some that are at least a little different. And these are, again, from Jan '09:

during the fireworks:





right after with "snow" in the air:





a "snow" blower (with a IASW wreath partially visible):










the little dolls coming out for their show:





on the ride:





Happy Holidays!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Tif said:


> Hi all!  So I asked this somewhere else, but thought with this huge thread someone might have more info to add.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on what to expect decoration wise in between the end of Halloween and the beginning of Christmas?  I know Christmas officially begins 11/12 this year and Halloween ends 10/31.  We'll be there from November 1-8 (in the park 6 of those days).  Will they get a fair amt of decorations up during that time?
> 
> And what about the holiday shows.  I'm not worried about the parade because we'll see the ABC Christmas Day parade, but what about the fireworks and stuff.  Do they just do the regular show until the official season starts?  I would presume so, but it sure would be nice if they would phase some of that in while we're there.
> 
> I didn't realize we were missing so much or we could've extended our trip.    Maybe it won't be as bad as I am expecting?



I'm not sure if anyone had answered your questions so I'd like to give you what info I have (as of last year).  I was there from 11/9-11/12 last year.  The majority of the decorations were up on our first day.  I didn't notice too much going up after that, but of course you will be there the week before so I'm not positive as to their decoration timeline during that week.  IASWH had a soft opening on 11/11 so we were able to ride it and see the gorgeous lights.  They did not have any of the holiday shows (parade/ fireworks) going while we were there (we left mid-day on the 12th).  We were able to get photos with Santa in DCA.  We were happily surprised that most everything was decorated when we arrived.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I hope I'm still on the right weekly theme, my head is spinning right now!  So much to do and so little time 

IASWH:


----------



## DharmaLou

We leave 6 weeks from today!!  

Does anyone know - we are having our Thanksgiving meal at Goofy's Kitchen. They have 2 different prices - brunch & dinner. Our reservation is at 3pm - is that considered brunch or dinner?


----------



## hpfan100

My bf and I will be there the weekend of November 9-12 for my birthday!  I'm hoping that most of the Christmas goodies will be up and running too. We went in September for his birthday and decided to get annual passes! 

Looking forward to peppermint and snowman goodies...
He's looking forward to seeing the lights up


----------



## DisneyFan3113

mellers said:


> I would recommend a dinner at Goofy's Kitchen or a breakfast at the PCH Grill, Goofy's Kitchen or the Grand Californian character breakfast (all of us like the character meals at the hotels better than the ones at the parks, plus, you can still get to the park early after a breakfast).



Very good to know. The kids are infinitely in love with the characters, so we usually do Goofy's but not the others. Will have to try. Also, speaking of characters, does anyone know if they hang around in different areas around Xmastime than the usual spots (Town Square, Critter Country, etc.)?


----------



## Tif

Well since the schedule has the holiday fireworks, IASW, and the Big Thunder Mountain Ranch all scheduled to start the 9th (the day after we leave), we extended our trip one day.  Lol  We'll have to get a cheapie hotel, but we're all excited!  The question now is:

I know it "snows" at the end of the fireworks.  Where is the absolute best place to watch the fireworks AND get the snow?

None of us have ever seen the holiday fireworks and last trip we only got to see the regular fireworks from a distance (while watching Fantastic).  Definitely need pointers to make the extra day count!


----------



## Sherry E

*Tif -*

If the schedule says Winter Enchantment Lighting for 11/9, then it should snow at the end of the fireworks, and the Castle will light up in icicle lights.  

However, the official first day of the season is 11/12 and there is a reason why that's the official first day - because there are some things (not sure what) that will not be happening in the parks until 11/12.  If everything were going to fully be up and running on 11/9 and in full holiday mode, then they would have just made 11/9 the start of the season.

So you may get to see the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks on 11/9, but I'm not 100% sure there will be snow or the Castle lighting happening at the end of it until 11/12.


​


*New theme week starts tomorrow, everyone!!!!  Thanks to all who shared their gorgeous IASWH photos!

*


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Disneyland at Christmas time is just fantastically magical!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Didn't have time to read back.....but does anyone have info regarding how they're handling the CP??  Does that mean, no night time parade or fireworks with it running nightly?? Will they do it after park closing??  Did I read right......available only to AP holders & their guest(s)??

This has me really stumped and with this only 2 months away, you'd think they'd be positing information on this.


----------



## Sherry E

*As the leaves fall and a slight chill in the air can be felt, we know that Autumn has settled in and Halloween is on its way.  But, here in the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, it's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 35 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, Im showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season officially begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the next six weeks, including 5 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the globe as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  The week before that strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



Whats next?*_



*In the Spotlight this Week......

A CHRISTMAS FANTASY PARADE and 
BELIEVEIN HOLIDAY MAGIC FIREWORKS!!! *​ 



_* Almost nothing says Disneyland more than a parade.  Disneylands parades are a longtime staple of the Happiest Place on Earth, and they bring smiles to the people who stop and watch these joyful processions.  

A Christmas Fantasy Parade is no different.  Most of your favorite and beloved Disney characters are decked out in their holiday finery, and they are joined by a familiar figure in a white beard and red suit as they march and frolic down the street.  Gingerbread men with flattened, burnt bottoms, reindeer, toy soldiers and chubby-cheeked snowmen also dance along to the happy music that will have you tapping your feet.  In fact, anyone who has seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade can probably still hum the melody of its catchy theme song.  

Another event that says Disneyland is fireworks.  Bundle up with your loved ones and a cup of hot cocoa and enjoy the splashes of green and red that dot the sky during the BelieveIn Holiday Magic show.  This very moving show is sure to bring a tear to your eye, both because of the holiday music and the overall message of the narration.  The fireworks culminate in the Winter Castle and the trees surrounding the hub becoming aglow in icicles.  For the finale, tiny flecks of snow fall on Main Street, at Small World Mall and near New Orleans Square, and a faint trace of freshly baked holiday treats fills the air.

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without seeing these two annual traditions  A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks!


Stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, October 15th!!  Some of my favorite themes are coming up over the next several weeks.

*_ 





_*A Christmas Fantasy Parade
















































































BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks














































*_​


_* Please feel free to post your holiday photos of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks all this week!*_


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Didn't have time to read back.....but does anyone have info regarding how they're handling the CP??  Does that mean, no night time parade or fireworks with it running nightly?? Will they do it after park closing??  Did I read right......available only to AP holders & their guest(s)??
> 
> This has me really stumped and with this only 2 months away, you'd think they'd be positing information on this.



*Laurie -*

You were posting as I was working on this week's theme.  I didn't see your questions until I had already posted, and when I tried to reply to you my PC froze up.

Anyway, unless something new has come out that I have not yet seen, as far as I know from what the Parks Blog has been hinting at, no one really knows how the CP will be handled yet.  I think that anyone can buy dinner packages but the AP people may have priority or they may get a discount.  There may even be some viewing available for free for the AP holders.  I'm not sure yet.  The CP will happen twice per night, I think, and it will be during regular park hours - the park will not close before the CP (not this year, anyway).

I think the fireworks and parade would be worked around the CP times.  A big part of the highlights of the season is the snow on Main Street at the end of the fireworks - if DLR took that away in favor of the CP, I think the crowds would revolt.  I just think the parade and fireworks times will shift a bit.

Now next year is the year where everything may change, if there is a Christmas party on the horizon.  That's when the parade, fireworks, snow and CP may become party exclusives.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sorry if this has been asked, but I haven't been able to check the whole thread. Last year we went on Veterans Day weekend, I think 11/11-11/16...so we were able to enjoy the start of holidaytime. I remember there being soft openings for holiday fireworks, etc. starting on Friday, but for the life of me, I can't remember if IASW was lit up during that time before Monday. I never really ventured back there until Monday when we had our holiday tour and it was for sure lit up and open. 

Basically, I'll be at DLR one day on 11/9 (the only day I can go to the park) and would LOVE to see IASW lit up. It's my favorite thing to see at DLR during holidaytime. I don't care if we ride it or anything, just want to see all the beautiful lights. Does anyone remember if it was lit up before the official start date of holidaytime?? I can't imagine it just sits back there dark, but since it's not open, I guess that could happen. I have a very small recollection of being on the monorail prior to the official start date and it was lit up. But I am hoping someone else can help...Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie -*
> 
> You were posting as I was working on this week's theme.  I didn't see your questions until I had already posted, and when I tried to reply to you my PC froze up.
> 
> Anyway, unless something new has come out that I have not yet seen, as far as I know from what the Parks Blog has been hinting at, no one really knows how the CP will be handled yet.  I think that anyone can buy dinner packages but the AP people may have priority or they may get a discount.  There may even be some viewing available for free for the AP holders.  I'm not sure yet.  The CP will happen twice per night, I think, and it will be during regular park hours - the park will not close before the CP (not this year, anyway).
> 
> I think the fireworks and parade would be worked around the CP times.  A big part of the highlights of the season is the snow on Main Street at the end of the fireworks - if DLR took that away in favor of the CP, I think the crowds would revolt.  I just think the parade and fireworks times will shift a bit.
> 
> Now next year is the year where everything may change, if there is a Christmas party on the horizon.  That's when the parade, fireworks, snow and CP may become party exclusives.



Wow, I'm having a hard time seeing how they could run the CP with the park open!  What a logistics nightmare!!!  I was thinking maybe they'd run it after the park closes.......but yikes, to run it during opening AND to do it twice??????    I don't think they know how they're doing it yet.....lol  Would explain why the calendar/park hours only goes into Nov.  

Well, it will be interesting how they'll handle doing the CP, parade, fireworks and crowd flow with that all happening in the same general area and times.


----------



## Sherry E

nicolispicoli said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I haven't been able to check the whole thread. Last year we went on Veterans Day weekend, I think 11/11-11/16...so we were able to enjoy the start of holidaytime. I remember there being soft openings for holiday fireworks, etc. starting on Friday, but for the life of me, I can't remember if IASW was lit up during that time before Monday. I never really ventured back there until Monday when we had our holiday tour and it was for sure lit up and open.
> 
> Basically, I'll be at DLR one day on 11/9 (the only day I can go to the park) and would LOVE to see IASW lit up. It's my favorite thing to see at DLR during holidaytime. I don't care if we ride it or anything, just want to see all the beautiful lights. Does anyone remember if it was lit up before the official start date of holidaytime?? I can't imagine it just sits back there dark, but since it's not open, I guess that could happen. I have a very small recollection of being on the monorail prior to the official start date and it was lit up. But I am hoping someone else can help...Thanks!



*nicolispicoli -*

Coincidentally, this was just discussed on the previous page or two of this thread!  

I think that IASWH will be running by 11/9 this year.  It typically soft opens a few days before the official season start date.  Last year it soft opened (the season began on 11/14 and I think IASWH was open on 11/11).

Now I don't know if IASWH will open in the daytime on 11/9 or if it will open after dark, but I'm pretty sure you will see it.  I think the holiday fireworks will be happening too - it's just that the snow at the end of the fireworks may not begin until 11/12.


----------



## julieheyer

I think CP means candlelight processional, and maybe you also mean Cast Party? Just checking to see if there's confusion there .


We'll be in DL Friday Nov. 16-1 day w/ out BFFs. I'm hoping to see the fireworks, snow on main st. and F! that night. I'd love recommendations on where to watch the FW so we can experience the snow and still make our way to watch the late  F!.

TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Wow, I'm having a hard time seeing how they could run the CP with the park open!  What a logistics nightmare!!!  I was thinking maybe they'd run it after the park closes.......but yikes, to run it during opening AND to do it twice??????    I don't think they know how they're doing it yet.....lol  Would explain why the calendar/park hours only goes into Nov.
> 
> Well, it will be interesting how they'll handle doing the CP, parade, fireworks and crowd flow with that all happening in the same general area and times.



*Laurie -*

I agree - I don't think that DL (or Team Disney Anaheim) really knows exactly how they're handling anything yet!  The CP has been running on weekends only (and always two times per night) for years, but having it on this many weekdays too could potentially be a gridlock nightmare, making the formerly 'less busy' times in December a madhouse, OR it could serve to spread out crowds so that they are not as bad on the first 2 days of the CP.

I get the feeling that TDA just thought, "Hey!  Now that we have 2 new lands in DCA, that means we can start having a Christmas party in DL next year because DCA will have something to offer the guests who can't come to the party.  Let's test out the CP this year and see if it is a big hit, and if it is a hit we will make it a selling point of a party next year!"  

I don't think that too much was pondered beyond that initial thought, and now Disney is down to the wire, having to figure out how they are going to 'sell' this CP - literally and figuratively - and if the AP people will be buying packages too or getting free viewing, etc.  They have to figure out when exactly the parade and fireworks can run.

Personally - and I am really not trying to sound like the voice of doom here - I don't see how this whole thing could _not_ draw in a lot of extra crowds and traffic in the park, despite whatever is going on in DCA to lure people over there.




julieheyer said:


> I think CP means candlelight processional, and maybe you also mean Cast Party? Just checking to see if there's confusion there .
> 
> 
> We'll be in DL Friday Nov. 16-1 day w/ out BFFs. I'm hoping to see the fireworks, snow on main st. and F! that night. I'd love recommendations on where to watch the FW so we can experience the snow and still make our way to watch the late  F!.
> 
> TIA!



*julieheyer -*

There is no Cast Member party this year.  We're definitely talking about the Candlelight Processional.

I think that standing on the Main Street side of the Hub is always good for fireworks and snow.  But you know, some folks have said that standing back by IASWH is good for both too (snow usually falls back there as well), although I find that area in front of IASWH to be really, really, really packed with people at night.  Others have said that they caught some snowfall along the edges of New Orleans Square.

I still vote for the Hub, on the Main Street side, or facing the Castle if you can manage it.  I can't recall where Laurie/DizNee Luver stood for the fireworks and snow last year?  Hopefully, as more folks post their photos for this week's theme, they will share where they watched the fireworks and experienced the snow.

Oh, by the way - I didn't get a chance to thank you last week, but thank you so much for your kind words and appreciation of this thread!  I am so glad you're enjoying it and enjoying the theme weeks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

No Cast Party this year??


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> No Cast Party this year??



Nope.  None!  Isn't that sad?  I feel bad for the CM's who work hard all year.


Just to give a little insight as to how ill-prepared Disney may actually be in planning out these seasonal events, an example of this is this new "Carnival" at the (formerly named) Halloween Round-Up area.

When the animated "mini-site" for Halloween Time first went up in late August-ish of this year, one of the Halloween offerings listed was the "Halloween Round-Up," and the Villains were listed as being at their own spot.

About a week or week and a half before Halloween Time officially began on 9/14, suddenly, out of nowhere, this "Carnival" - and a whole different set-up to that location - was announced, and the mentions of the Round-Up and the separate Villains spot were removed from the mini-site and updated. The Carnival had never been mentioned at all in any previous press for Halloween Time.  

This leads me to believe that the Carnival was almost a last minute idea, or one that TDA was not sure if they could pull off by 9/14 - hence, the reason for not mentioning it in the first place and throwing it into the mix right before 9/14.

So if TDA could handle their (already limited) Halloween Time events so hastily and haphazardly, there is no telling how they will handle the CP and other holiday season events!  

(And, by all accounts, the Halloween Party has been very crowded - more so than usual - each night, and the nights are selling out more than in the past.)


----------



## DisneyFan3113

Sooo excited about going now! I was a little worried, since last year we went in September and were a surprised at how little Halloween decorations there were, but it looks pretty hard to be disappointed around Christmastime.  And now my aunt, a long-time producer for Disney, pulled some strings and told me we're going to be getting the VIP treatment when we go, which will make things even better. Loving all these pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFan3113 said:


> Sooo excited about going now! I was a little worried, since last year we went in September and were a surprised at how little Halloween decorations there were, but it looks pretty hard to be disappointed around Christmastime.  And now my aunt, a long-time producer for Disney, pulled some strings and told me we're going to be getting the VIP treatment when we go, which will make things even better. Loving all these pictures!



*DisneyFan3113 -*

Did you go to DLR before or after September 16th of last year?  Do you remember?  The Halloween season began on 9/16 in 2011 (and on 9/14 this year), so I wonder if you caught it at its peak.

In any case, yes, it's true - Halloween Time is sorely lacking in decorations in comparison to the holiday season.  Don't get me wrong - I love Halloween Time too, and I love Fall as a season.  I keep holding out hope that the Halloween season is going to become bigger and better than ever at Disneyland Resort over the next few years...but for the last few years, they have only been scaling back the decorations and highlights even more, while the crowds keep getting larger.  

California Adventure has almost nothing in the way of Halloween Time decor, and it was not always that way.  Even the decorations and highlights in Disneyland park have gotten less.

Let's put it this way - when you can count on one hand the number of areas that have concentrated Halloween decor in DLR, you know that there's not much.

For the holiday season, however, it's a whole different story.  The hotels get in on the act.  All of the restaurants and shops have trees or some sort of decorations.  California Adventure is going to have Cars Land decorations and Buena Vista Street decorations this year.  A Bug's Land is decorated.  Disneyland is sooooo decked out in holiday merriment that you are literally immersed in it.  New Orleans Square and Toon Town have special themed decorations.  Main Street is gorgeous at night.  The Winter Castle is stunning.  IASW Holiday is stunning.  The Reindeer Round-Up (this year it will be called the Holly Jolly Jamboree) is charming and rustic.

I would be shocked if you were disappointed in any way by the overall holiday festivities.  As long as you like Christmas and Disneyland, you should love the two blended together.

*Laurie/DizNee Luver* made her very first holiday trip to DLR last year, and even though it was a fairly short trip she packed a lot into it!  She will tell you - she was not at all disappointed in the Christmas magic at DLR!

How wonderful that your aunt is getting the VIP treatment for you!  I wonder if she is going through the Special Activities office (that's the office I went through last year for VIP seats, etc.).  They are very nice people in that SA office, and they are very helpful and attentive!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Post-fireworks smoky castle.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry E said:


> Hopefully, as more folks post their photos for this week's theme, they will share where they watched the fireworks and experienced the snow.



We watched the fireworks from in front of IASW and _loved_ it. They did some special lighting on the front of IASM and that was fun. As a matter of fact, during that trip, we watched the fireworks twice and both times in front of IASW!  This was in Jan '09 and sure, there were a lot of people, but it wasn't crazy packed or anything... not like the Main St. area was, which I think is why we chose the IASW area. Here are some of our pics:













































(me in the pink hat with the two older kids)

I will come back later to post parade pics.


----------



## DisneyFan3113

*Sherry,* I do remember that we went September 18th of last year. Its probably more exciting during October, with the trick-or-treating and everything, but that makes sense about skimping decoration wise. At any rate, I'm super glad to hear the hotels etc. get into Xmas also! Can't wait to see it all in person. Not sure what my aunt did for us that would justify "VIP", or who she spoke to, but it may have something to do with Frankenweenie, since thats the most recent film she's worked on over at Disney & she mentioned it to me.  Oh well! Will have to wait and see. BTW, your pictures of the fireworks and parade are gorgeous!!


----------



## Tif

Sherry E said:


> *Tif -*
> 
> If the schedule says Winter Enchantment Lighting for 11/9, then it should snow at the end of the fireworks, and the Castle will light up in icicle lights.
> 
> However, the official first day of the season is 11/12 and there is a reason why that's the official first day - because there are some things (not sure what) that will not be happening in the parks until 11/12.  If everything were going to fully be up and running on 11/9 and in full holiday mode, then they would have just made 11/9 the start of the season.
> 
> So you may get to see the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks on 11/9, but I'm not 100% sure there will be snow or the Castle lighting happening at the end of it until 11/12.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *New theme week starts tomorrow, everyone!!!!  Thanks to all who shared their gorgeous IASWH photos!
> 
> *



I definitely get that, but I want to be prepared in case the snow does happen.  So IF it does snow, where is the best place to watch the show and get the snow?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks and I will have A Christmas Fantasy parade up shortly.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E said:


> *nicolispicoli -*
> 
> Coincidentally, this was just discussed on the previous page or two of this thread!
> 
> I think that IASWH will be running by 11/9 this year.  It typically soft opens a few days before the official season start date.  Last year it soft opened (the season began on 11/14 and I think IASWH was open on 11/11).
> 
> Now I don't know if IASWH will open in the daytime on 11/9 or if it will open after dark, but I'm pretty sure you will see it.  I think the holiday fireworks will be happening too - it's just that the snow at the end of the fireworks may not begin until 11/12.



Perfect, thanks Sherry!! I swore I saw it, i won't bank on it, but it will be a fantastic bonus if I do


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few of the Parade after we took the tour.  It is a great place to see the parade...chairs !!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Tif said:


> I definitely get that, but I want to be prepared in case the snow does happen.  So IF it does snow, where is the best place to watch the show and get the snow?



Not only for Believe In Holiday Magic fireworks, but also the Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting will also snow.

If you want to watch Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting at Sleeping Beauty Castle, you have to be in front of the castle. There should be at least four shows of WEHL in front of SB Castle. If you are around the Hub, it will snow during the show.

Here is a picture of it snowing during one of the shows of Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting





Here is my video of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting 11/18/11 4th Show from last year. You won't see the snow because it was snowing behind us.


----------



## mvf-m11c

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade


----------



## Purplegal

Thank you for posting all these beautiful pictures! I am so excited to see the parade!

I am going Nov 18-20, Sun-Tues, and I'm a little surprised they are not showing any night parades for Sun!  Hoping maybe it will change...or does it get dark at 5:30?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Purplegal said:


> I am going Nov 18-20, Sun-Tues, and I'm a little surprised they are not showing any night parades for Sun!  Hoping maybe it will change...or does it get dark at 5:30?



During the Holiday season at DL, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade should be running every day. I looked at the DL website and it will be running twice on Sunday the 18th at 3:00pm and 5:30pm. During this time of the year, it gets dark around 5:30pm and the parade looks very nice at night.


----------



## Sherry E

MommyLove said:


> (me in the pink hat with the two older kids)



*Kathleen -*

I love that picture!^^  Not only does it show one of the snowfalls of the evening, it captures the joy and magic of the whole experience!





DisneyFan3113 said:


> *Sherry,* I do remember that we went September 18th of last year. Its probably more exciting during October, with the trick-or-treating and everything, but that makes sense about skimping decoration wise. At any rate, I'm super glad to hear the hotels etc. get into Xmas also! Can't wait to see it all in person. Not sure what my aunt did for us that would justify "VIP", or who she spoke to, but it may have something to do with Frankenweenie, since thats the most recent film she's worked on over at Disney & she mentioned it to me.  Oh well! Will have to wait and see. BTW, your pictures of the fireworks and parade are gorgeous!!



*DisneyFan3113 - *

It may be a little bit more exciting during October.  The number of carved pumpkins at the Ranch/Round-Up/Carnival/Jamboree increases as the season goes along, so there should me more of them in October.  Also, the actual Halloween Party starts in October and that adds an extra layer of Halloween things to see/do....but, at the end of the day, the holiday season is much, much more involved and extensive!

One of our upcoming Theme Week Mondays (it will be a surprise as to which one) will focus specifically on the 3 hotels' decorations!  The Grand Californian Hotel and the Paradise Pier Hotel have the two best Christmas trees (for different reasons), in my opinion, while the Disneyland Hotel has a smaller tree in every tower, a wacky Goofy's Kitchen tree and various other decorations.  All 3 hotels have a spot for Santa as well, but the DLH location is a little more elaborate.  Storytellers Cafe at the GCH has a wonderfully aromatic gingerbread house near the entrance.

Thank you so much for the kind words about my pictures.  They came out _okay_, but not great I think.  I was not quite used to my camera at that point so I was just trying to get a few night shots that were not 100% blurry.  I take a lot of pictures all the time, but I think my 'daytime work' is infinitely better than any of my nighttime efforts!

As you can see from what has been posted by Bret/mvf-m11c, Kathleen/MommyLove, DTDkettleCORNfan and pattyduke34, everyone has taken some really awesome photos.


----------



## Purplegal

mvf-m11c said:


> During the Holiday season at DL, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade should be running every day. I looked at the DL website and it will be running twice on Sunday the 18th at 3:00pm and 5:30pm. During this time of the year, it gets dark around 5:30pm and the parade looks very nice at night.



Ok thank you! I see it now... Wow I never go at peak season, fireworks and parade and Fantasmic everyday?! This is great! (although I'm a little scared of the crowds).


----------



## Sherry E

*Time for some plugs!!!*​


In Post #3 on Page 1 of this thread I have a section with links to various holiday TR's from assorted DIS'ers (including some who have posted their photos here regularly, such as *Bret, TK, me,* etc., etc.).  These TR's make for interesting reading/skimming if you are trying to get in the spirit of the season before your trips, *or* if you will be making your very first holiday DLR visit and want to know what's in store!



​


If anyone here has a holiday TR that they would like me to include in the list of links - especially if it's one that has a lot of photos or a lot of information, or is particularly fun - please share the link or guide me to it (and specify the title) so I can add it in!  If it is a TR that is included in a larger thread with many TR's (like mine and like Bret's), guide me to the exact page and post in which the TR begins.



​


One link that I have not added into that section of Post #3 just yet is my own epic December 2011 TR, which I have just completed.  I am going to plug it because I put a lot of work into it - as well as a lot of humor, heart, soul and history, and photos too, of course!  Here is the link:

*"Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful Christmas Trip to Disneyland - Sun., December 4 - Thurs., December 8, 2011" - begins on Page 189/Post #2825 (ends on Page 213/Post #3181)*

The way I have described this TR I just finished is to say: 

"_This story has been a wild ride filled with fun; merriment; holiday joy; frolicking in the chilly morning air; frustration; stress; anger; drama; suspense; laughter; tears; illness; old friendships falling apart & new friendships being formed; photo sprees; a possibly dangerous shuttle ride into the forest; an awesome Paradise Pier Hotel rate & view; crazy wind gusts; celebrity sightings; a “Twilight Zone Lady”; 2 Goofy’s Kitchen meals; lukewarm spaghetti; peppermint ice cream & gingerbread cookies; zany PhotoPass antics; the revelation of “Aunt Betty”; a covert nighttime Castle mission that never happened; an indecisive 4-year-old; a bit of wacky humor; and…lots and lots of Christmas songs, too!  

"Oh – and who could forget the dancing wombat and the flying hairy weasel butt?_"

Basically, it is the tale of how I ended up crying on a bench in DCA in 2011 when I should have been having the time of my life during my favorite time of year!


​

I will also suggest that you check out my Trip Report entitled, *"The Evil Chair & The Peppermint Cone of Death – A 2010 Christmas Tale - Sun., December 12 - Wed., 15, 2010,” which starts on Page 83/Post #1244 (ends on Page 110/Post #1641).* 

There are lots and lots of photos in this epic.  I took something like 1600 photos (had a lot of golden solo time), but used the most decent ones of the bunch (or at least the semi-decent ones).  Plus, I had a run-in with an ice cream cone, a curb, a camera and a trash can that should not be missed (but should definitely be avoided on future trips)!  

Fortunately, there were no tears on this trip!  


​

Someone new to the holiday TR-writing arena as of December 2011 is *Laurie/DizNee Luver*!  Laurie was part of my December 2011 trip, as was DISboards veteran *Molly/bumbershoot*, but we didn't spend a whole lot of time together on the trip - they were doing other things and I was involved in the chaos that was my trip.  

Each of us did our own Trip Report (mine is the "Aunt Betty..." TR), so it's an unusual case in which you can read 3 different TR's about the same holiday trip.  How often does that happen?

Also, all 3 of us had our own solo time - which may be relevant for anyone considering doing a solo holiday trip.

Add to that the fact that Laurie was a first time holiday visitor to DLR.  While she had been to DLR many times during other months of the year, this was her very first experience during the Christmas season - which may be of interest to anyone who is going to be a first-timer to the holidays at DLR as well and wants to know what it's like for a newcomer to the season!  Plus, Laurie got a lot of great photos!

*Laurie/DizNee Luver’s* December 2011 TR:  *“Hubby got a Camera & I got Christmas!!!”* 


*Molly/bumbershoot’s* December 2011 TR: *“Happy happy happy!”* 


​

Again, if anyone else wants me to add in the links to their holiday TR's to Post #3, Page 1 (and these could be TR's from any point during the holiday season, including early November, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, early January, and anywhere in between!), give me all the info!

We've only got 34 days until the season officially begins, and signs of the season will start to pop up before Halloween even ends!


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE the pictures of the fireworks and the parade.  Who can look at the parade photos and not smile and start humming the music??

Sherry - thanks for the plug.   Every once and a while you just 'need a little Christmas' and these trip reports are just what the DIS doc ordered!

I'll be posting pics soon.  I have a TON of parade pics.  I'll try to only post the best ones.

Thanks for everyone's contributions.  This thread ROCKS!
TK


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I had a fantastic conversation with a CM at Disney Dining this morning... we were speculating on CP dining packages... she knows nothing and figures she won't until the 1st morning they go on sale... says that when they post it on the blog will be before they are told anything.  But her guess, based on previous dining package experience, is there will be a handful of places to choose from (her guess again was steakhouse 55, napa rose, carthay, storytellers, and maybe cafe orleans--she had her reasons why it wouldn't be blue bayou), and that you would pick a time based on whether you wanted to go to the early CP or late CP, and you would go have dinner and would get a pass for the appropriate CP for that night--similar to the way WOC is handled.  But that other than the AP list there would be only a certain amount of dining meals alloted a day.

Its all speculation... but thought I'd share anyway!


----------



## kandyk

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> I had a fantastic conversation with a CM at Disney Dining this morning... we were speculating on CP dining packages... she knows nothing and figures she won't until the 1st morning they go on sale... says that when they post it on the blog will be before they are told anything.  But her guess, based on previous dining package experience, is there will be a handful of places to choose from (her guess again was steakhouse 55, napa rose, carthay, storytellers, and maybe cafe orleans--she had her reasons why it wouldn't be blue bayou), and that you would pick a time based on whether you wanted to go to the early CP or late CP, and you would go have dinner and would get a pass for the appropriate CP for that night--similar to the way WOC is handled.  But that other than the AP list there would be only a certain amount of dining meals alloted a day.
> 
> Its all speculation... but thought I'd share anyway!



Thank you for posting this, I'll be booking my meals next week for my trip and was trying to get a plan in for adding CP so at least now I have an idea.  Why won't Disney hurry up and give us more information, it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

SO the lovely cm also gave me the tentative hours for my trip... she did say it was subject to change, which we all know:

Wed Dec 5th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)
Thurs Dec 6th--DL 9 am to 10 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DL EE at 8 am)
Fri Dec 7th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
Sat Dec 8th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DL EE at 7 am)
Sun Dec 9th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
Mon Dec 10th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)

I am really really not used to DCA being open before 10... so that sure is going to be interesting to get used to.


----------



## jkh1978

What times are the parades and the CP if CP is held twice every day?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

jkh1978 said:


> What times are the parades and the CP if CP is held twice every day?



Pretty sure we won't know this for sure until we are 6 weeks out from the 1st CP and they post it on the official calendar...


----------



## goofyfordisney

Hi,

We are planning on 2 nights (Sat & Sun) and flying home on Monday.  I looked at historical hours for some of the Mondays in Dec. and it looks like DL closes at 6:00 pm.  Is this because of Candlelight Processional?  

What happens during Candlelight Processional?  Do they close the park early because of Candlelight Processional?  

I've only experienced the CP at WDW at Epcot.  I didn't think that they closed the park but, it does get pretty crowded in the vicinity of Epcot where the stage is set up.

Does anyone know the dates of CP - do they fall during my visit (12/8 - 12/10)?

TIA!


----------



## fronkfam

We officially have the money to take our Disney trip this year!  I am so beyond excited!!!

We had planned a trip last Christmas, but had to cancel because of no money and I broke my ankle.  

We haven't been to Disney for about 2.5 years and need this trip SO badly.  

We have a son with Special Needs who has been having a rough time with seizures.  Disneyland is his FAVORITE place to go, so this will be a wonderful break for us all.

I am looking through some of the recent postings of pictures and just crying with happiness.  I am so excited!

Now comes the crazy planning time!

We haven't experienced WoC yet.  We would really love to see that while we're there, but I'm definitely more concerned about seeing all of the holiday decorations.  We want to see as much as we can while still taking it easy.


So, so, so, so excited!!!!!


----------



## MommyLove

*fronkfam*, that's wonderful!! I can appreciate how excited you are... when we go, it will be 3 years and 4 months since the last time we were there. And the reason it's been so long... $$$. And even still, it will be a stretch financially. But we're _GOING_. I can not WAIT!!  Congrats to you... so happy for you!



Sherry E said:


> *Kathleen -*
> 
> I love that picture!^^  Not only does it show one of the snowfalls of the evening, it captures the joy and magic of the whole experience!



Thanks! I love it too. I hadn't told DH or the kids about the snow and they were really surprised. It was so cool. And even though I knew it was coming, it was still super magical! 

Thanks for the link to the TR you just finished. I'll have to check that out!


----------



## fronkfam

MommyLove said:


> *fronkfam*, that's wonderful!! I can appreciate how excited you are... when we go, it will be 3 years and 4 months since the last time we were there. And the reason it's been so long... $$$. And even still, it will be a stretch financially. But we're _GOING_. I can not WAIT!!  Congrats to you... so happy for you!



MommyLove-----I'm so excited for you!  Waiting in between visits is SO hard!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Ready for more parade pics??  Here is the evening parade 2009.  Seems like only yesterday we had our excellent tour and primo seats!











I dare you not to smile looking at this guy!





Afternoon parade January 2012 - same excellent seats and worth the price of the tour (again) 


























Oh dear...















See you soon at TSMM Woody!










My favorite princess~





I'm thinking a tad too much makeup...










What's my son doing in the parade?





Come on...admit to the song you are about to sing...




 Hi Ho!

To infinity and beyond!  Hey Buzz, do you think you can help me with my dreadful scores on BLAB??






Obviously I had much better luck with the day parade pictures...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

goofyfordisney said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning on 2 nights (Sat & Sun) and flying home on Monday.  I looked at historical hours for some of the Mondays in Dec. and it looks like DL closes at 6:00 pm.  Is this because of Candlelight Processional?
> 
> What happens during Candlelight Processional?  Do they close the park early because of Candlelight Processional?
> 
> I've only experienced the CP at WDW at Epcot.  I didn't think that they closed the park but, it does get pretty crowded in the vicinity of Epcot where the stage is set up.
> 
> Does anyone know the dates of CP - do they fall during my visit (12/8 - 12/10)?
> 
> TIA!



CP will be running almost every night in December this year... they are trying something new at DL.  The reason you saw such short hours on the historical calendar is because of the cast parties... they closed the park early for those.  They have been cancelled this year.  If you look back a few posts, I put the hours for my visit--thanks to Disney Dining--and our visits overlap!


----------



## labattblue

I've been to WDW when the decorations are up, and have been dreaming of going back in the coming years, but after browsing through this thread, I am blown away.  DLR at Xmas time just moved up to the top of my bucket list!


----------



## bjmbr1223

*tksbaskets*- such beautiful pics.  We have talked about doing the tour for the wonderful seats for the parade but unfortunately don't know if it will ever happen.  We were going to try for an anniversary gift to us from us but now we have no one to watch our kids since our family has backed out of the trip. Oh well we will still see it and all its splender.  

Can't wait to get down to Dland knowing that it is so close.  It's feeling more real now that our PS is taken care of.  We are now debating if I make a reservation for Carnation Cafe.  I am craving their potato soup.  We have never eaten there.   Looking forward to Goofy's kitchen, Minnie's breakfast, and Rainforest Cafe.   Sooooo excited.


----------



## Bex258

Hello, new to the board posting wise although I've been reading posts for ages as research for this trip and my WDW one. 
I love this thread; I'm already in the mood for Christmas.

I've only skimmed through the pages, I think if I looked through them all I'd explode with excitement. I'm hopefully visiting a friend in LA for New years and I have 3 days to visit DLR. I was looking at getting the SoCal pass so I have a Disney 3 day park hopper and a magic morning.

I've looked at last years opening times and show times to try and work out how to do it. My plan is to do DCA on Jan 2nd, Cars land first thing and catch world of colour, and the Aladdin show. 
DL on Jan 3rd and use the magic morning to do Fantasyland and visit Toon town as the park opens (I've heard these are the places that get potentially the biggest lines in general) my main priority is rides that are not a WDW, DL POC and of course IASW and HM in holiday decor as well as the Christmas fireworks and parade. 
Then spend the third day between parks doing rides I didn't have time for/taking photos/shopping.

My question is do you think this plan is realistic given that schools won't have gone back etc? I've never done DL before but on my WDW trip we spent open till close at the parks on most of the days were where there. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## tksbaskets

bjmbr1223 said:


> *tksbaskets*- such beautiful pics.  We have talked about doing the tour for the wonderful seats for the parade but unfortunately don't know if it will ever happen.  We were going to try for an anniversary gift to us from us but now we have no one to watch our kids since our family has backed out of the trip. Oh well we will still see it and all its splender.
> 
> Can't wait to get down to Dland knowing that it is so close.  It's feeling more real now that our PS is taken care of.  We are now debating if I make a reservation for Carnation Cafe.  I am craving their potato soup.  We have never eaten there.   Looking forward to Goofy's kitchen, Minnie's breakfast, and Rainforest Cafe.   Sooooo excited.



How little are your children.  Many youngsters were on our tour and enjoyed the rides and the seating.

DO the Carnation Cafe.  You won't be sorry.  Have a pot pie and the soup for me. YUM.


----------



## mickey+minnie91

Im assuming that if we are at Disneyland the weekend before the 12th that some of the decorations will be up for xmas. Has anyone been there to experience what is going on right before the actual "opening" ?


----------



## goofyfordisney

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> CP will be running almost every night in December this year... they are trying something new at DL.  The reason you saw such short hours on the historical calendar is because of the cast parties... they closed the park early for those.  They have been cancelled this year.  If you look back a few posts, I put the hours for my visit--thanks to Disney Dining--and our visits overlap!





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> SO the lovely cm also gave me the tentative hours for my trip... she did say it was subject to change, which we all know:
> 
> Wed Dec 5th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)
> Thurs Dec 6th--DL 9 am to 10 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DL EE at 8 am)
> Fri Dec 7th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
> Sat Dec 8th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DL EE at 7 am)
> Sun Dec 9th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
> Mon Dec 10th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)
> 
> I am really really not used to DCA being open before 10... so that sure is going to be interesting to get used to.



I'm glad to see a few late night closings on Saturday and Sunday.  We decided to book our flight home at 7:00 pm so that we could get almost a full day in on Monday.

Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Ready for more parade pics??  Here is the evening parade 2009.  Seems like only yesterday we had our excellent tour and primo seats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you not to smile looking at this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon parade January 2012 - same excellent seats and worth the price of the tour (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you soon at TSMM Woody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite princess~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a tad too much makeup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's my son doing in the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on...admit to the song you are about to sing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ho!
> 
> To infinity and beyond!  Hey Buzz, do you think you can help me with my dreadful scores on BLAB??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I had much better luck with the day parade pictures...





*TK - *

Those parade photos are amazing!  They came out crystal clear - so bright and colorful!!






MommyLove said:


> ...Thanks for the link to the TR you just finished. I'll have to check that out!



*Kathleen -*

One of my TR followers suggested that I should subtitle the 12/11 TR, "The Nightmare Before Christmas," and not because of anything having to do with Jack Skellington!  I had already settled into the "Aunt Betty..." title, but she has me seriously considering changing it to that.  I still may do it.  

In December 2010, I had comical run-ins in Disneyland with a peppermint ice cream cone and a trash can, and a little girl banged herself into the back of my chair in a restaurant, prompting her to erupt in tears.  I didn't think things would get worse than that, but in December 2011 they sure did!





labattblue said:


> I've been to WDW when the decorations are up, and have been dreaming of going back in the coming years, but after browsing through this thread, I am blown away.  DLR at Xmas time just moved up to the top of my bucket list!



*labattblue -*

I think you'll love it if you can make it to DLR for the holidays!  While DLR is not nearly as large of a resort as WDW is (and therefore there is not as much ground to cover in decorations), it is fully involved and extensive.  It's truly a magical experience!  I wish we had the Osborne Lights and some of the amazing hotel decorations, but we do have IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday!  And this year we will have Cars Land/Buena Vista Street decorations!





Bex258 said:


> Hello, new to the board posting wise although I've been reading posts for ages as research for this trip and my WDW one.
> I love this thread; I'm already in the mood for Christmas.
> 
> I've only skimmed through the pages, I think if I looked through them all I'd explode with excitement. I'm hopefully visiting a friend in LA for New years and I have 3 days to visit DLR. I was looking at getting the SoCal pass so I have a Disney 3 day park hopper and a magic morning.
> 
> I've looked at last years opening times and show times to try and work out how to do it. My plan is to do DCA on Jan 2nd, Cars land first thing and catch world of colour, and the Aladdin show.
> DL on Jan 3rd and use the magic morning to do Fantasyland and visit Toon town as the park opens (I've heard these are the places that get potentially the biggest lines in general) my main priority is rides that are not a WDW, DL POC and of course IASW and HM in holiday decor as well as the Christmas fireworks and parade.
> Then spend the third day between parks doing rides I didn't have time for/taking photos/shopping.
> 
> My question is do you think this plan is realistic given that schools won't have gone back etc? I've never done DL before but on my WDW trip we spent open till close at the parks on most of the days were where there. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.



*Bex258 -*

Welcome!  I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread.  We have a lot of great people here who contribute important information, breaking news items and wonderful photos!

From what I can tell, I think the plan looks realistic.  It looks as if you are making the most of your time and trying to plan everything out in a logical way.  Heading to Fantasyland during the MM hour is a good idea, and Toon Town does get crowded pretty fast - this is true!

It will be crowded, this is true - unless it rains, that is, in which case it won't be - but it sounds like you are expecting that, so it won't be a shock.




mickey+minnie91 said:


> Im assuming that if we are at Disneyland the weekend before the 12th that some of the decorations will be up for xmas. Has anyone been there to experience what is going on right before the actual "opening" ?



*mickey+minnie91 -*

Hello and welcome!

First of all, on a side note, you have no idea how happy I am that you just posted!  Why is that, you may wonder?  Because, in your signature, you have the "rockin Christmas" tree graphic with the swaying tree and two Mickey heads!  

 I spent so much time trying to find that darn tree emoticon a couple of months ago!  I'd had it saved on my PC at one point - in fact, I think I used it in my own signature a few years ago, during the holiday season.  I wanted to include it in one of my upcoming Theme Week countdowns in this thread (which take place every Monday).  

But I think the graphic disappeared from my files after my PC crashed last year, and I could not find it anywhere on the Internet recently.  I knew that someone, somewhere on the DIS, had to have it - but I had no clue who to ask because it's not the holiday season yet and no one would have it in their signatures.  You appeared today, and there it was!  The old familiar rockin' Christmas tree!

Anyway, as to your question...there is always a lot of discussion on the DIS about what happens before the official opening.  I pay a lot of attention to what everyone says because it helps to have that information for this thread.

The season officially begins on 11/12 this year, as you know.  But...all the decorations in both parks begin to slowly go up even before Halloween rolls around, and then it's a little-by-little decoration process up to the 12th.  New things are put up every day.

So you will get to see all or 99% of the decorations in both parks.  It sounds like the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will be running on the weekend - but we don't yet know for sure if there will be snowfall on Main Street and in front of IASWH at the end of them, or if that starts on 11/12.  It appears that It's a Small World Holiday will be open before 11/12.  I think that most of the treats and merchandise will be available (with the exception of a couple of things).  

I don't know if Santa will be out in the park, and I'm not sure how much of the Round-Up/Holly Jolly Jamboree will be open before 11/12.  I'm not sure about the parade - that may not start until 11/12.  And the nighttime Castle lighting in icicles may not take place until 11/12.

The hotels will not be decorated before 11/12.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

So, I've been reading all the wonderful posts, taking in the beautiful pictures, and getting more and more excited about the surprise I have planned for my DD(8).  After numerous other trips to DL (last one before and after our MR Cruise is March), we are headed back 12/31-1/6.  To say I'm excited to see the holiday decorations is an understatment (and I think everyone at work is ready for the trip to be here and gone!)  I know to expect crowds, but I think with as many days as I've got planned, we should be able to see/do most everything we want to - Carsland being at the top of the list.  DD says: "Mommy how soon can be go back to Disneyland and see Carsland?" I say: "Maybe next summer."

So, now I'm planning the Christmas morning surprise present.  DD loves churros (I think she tried to eat all that DL had last time).  So I'm thinking about giving her a giftcard with a note that says "For Churros" and a picture of her favorite ride, Haunted Mansion.  Then she only has 7 days to wait before we leave.  What do you think?

I've surprised her before (one trip to DL for Halloween and a DCL cruise to the Bahamas).  But she never seems to suspect when I've got something planned, and when she finally figures it out, her face is priceless. 

Can't wait to read more as the time gets closer.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Hi everyone,

So we had to push our trip back by a week and are now going from Jan 6th-8th. Does anyone know if the Haunted Mansion is closed after the 6th for remodel? Are there any other rides we should expect to be closed to remove the holiday theming? 

Thanks for the responses


----------



## tksbaskets

NMDisneyMom said:


> So, I've been reading all the wonderful posts, taking in the beautiful pictures, and getting more and more excited about the surprise I have planned for my DD(8).  After numerous other trips to DL (last one before and after our MR Cruise is March), we are headed back 12/31-1/6.  To say I'm excited to see the holiday decorations is an understatment (and I think everyone at work is ready for the trip to be here and gone!)  I know to expect crowds, but I think with as many days as I've got planned, we should be able to see/do most everything we want to - Carsland being at the top of the list.  DD says: "Mommy how soon can be go back to Disneyland and see Carsland?" I say: "Maybe next summer."
> 
> So, now I'm planning the Christmas morning surprise present.  DD loves churros (I think she tried to eat all that DL had last time).  So I'm thinking about giving her a giftcard with a note that says "For Churros" and a picture of her favorite ride, Haunted Mansion.  Then she only has 7 days to wait before we leave.  What do you think?
> 
> I've surprised her before (one trip to DL for Halloween and a DCL cruise to the Bahamas).  But she never seems to suspect when I've got something planned, and when she finally figures it out, her face is priceless.
> 
> Can't wait to read more as the time gets closer.



That sounds wonderful.  I love the Disney commercials where young children are told they are going to DL or WDW.  Let us know the look on her face 

*Sherry* -  glad you like the pictures.  It was a beautiful day and I love how our parade viewing in the afternoon was right when they came from behind the scenes.


----------



## bjmbr1223

tksbaskets said:


> How little are your children.  Many youngsters were on our tour and enjoyed the rides and the seating.
> 
> DO the Carnation Cafe.  You won't be sorry.  Have a pot pie and the soup for me. YUM.



I have DS9 and DD5.  Don't know if they would be too young for the holiday tour.  I am hoping that we have the money to do it if we think they can handle it.  
I think we just might make it to Carnation Cafe.  My taste buds are reving up.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Hi everyone! The hubs and I just got back from our first ever Halloween trip sans kiddos a few days ago and loved it, besides the INSANE crowds!! We were planning on returning next year with the kids for Halloween time, but now I am actually thinking maybe Christmas season might be better! For those with experience in the Christmas season, I have a question for ya! DH works in retail, so anytime after Thanksgiving until after new years is a no-go for vacation time for us, so that leaves the the week before Thanksgiving (the first week of Christmas time) or the week after Christmas (last week of Christmas time). We are not crowd people...this Halloween season just about did us in! So of these two options, what is the best time to go for Christmas time? First or last week, or are both insane??  No experience here! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneytheKid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So we had to push our trip back by a week and are now going from Jan 6th-8th. Does anyone know if the Haunted Mansion is closed after the 6th for remodel? Are there any other rides we should expect to be closed to remove the holiday theming?
> 
> Thanks for the responses



*DisneytheKid -*

As far as I know (based on previous patterns - but then again, this year seems to be breaking a few typical DLR patterns, so who knows?), Haunted Mansion Holiday will shut down (after DL closes for the night) late on 1/6/13/early 1/7/13 for the removal of the holiday overlay, and stay down for the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Maybe *tksbaskets* can verify if that info is correct, as she has done a couple of DLR trips that extended through that time frame!

IASW Holiday should still remain open all the way to mid-January (like somewhere close to MLK Day).

I am not sure if the Storybook Land ride closes immediately after that time to remove its tiny decorations.  Right now that ride is closed, but it will open for the holiday season.

I am also not sure if the Holly Jolly Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up closes immediately after 1/6/13.





Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Hi everyone! The hubs and I just got back from our first ever Halloween trip sans kiddos a few days ago and loved it, besides the INSANE crowds!! We were planning on returning next year with the kids for Halloween time, but now I am actually thinking maybe Christmas season might be better! For those with experience in the Christmas season, I have a question for ya! DH works in retail, so anytime after Thanksgiving until after new years is a no-go for vacation time for us, so that leaves the the week before Thanksgiving (the first week of Christmas time) or the week after Christmas (last week of Christmas time). We are not crowd people...this Halloween season just about did us in! So of these two options, what is the best time to go for Christmas time? First or last week, or are both insane??  No experience here! Thanks everyone!!



*Here4mydisneyfix -*

Hello, and welcome!  I'm glad you made it over to this thread!  I remember your posts in the Halloween thread.  I'm so glad to see that you had a great time, despite the huge crowds!

Christmas season is 100 times better in terms of overall decorations and seasonal immersion.  If you like Christmas, you should love DLR at Christmas time!

I think I'd go with the November week.  The holiday season will either officially begin on 11/8, 11/11 or 11/15 in 2013, and probably go through 1/5/14.  The hotels may not be decorated yet (sometimes they don't get decorated until Thanksgiving weekend), but as long as the season is officially underway, everything else should be in place.  It may still be a bit crowded, but you are limited in your choices of weeks so I think that may be the better choice.  

If you are saying that the second option is to go after New Year's (when your DH is free from work), it will not only still be crowded, most likely, but you may also miss out on a few little seasonal things here and there (like Santa could possibly disappear from his photos spots, for example).  Also, Disney is so sneaky that we assume the holiday season will be in effect through January 5, 2014, but they could always pull a fast one and end it mid-week.  You never know with them.

So I choose your November option because at least you won't miss out on much of anything, as long as it's after the official start date!


----------



## julieheyer

NMDisneyMom said:
			
		

> So, I've been reading all the wonderful posts, taking in the beautiful pictures, and getting more and more excited about the surprise I have planned for my DD(8).  After numerous other trips to DL (last one before and after our MR Cruise is March), we are headed back 12/31-1/6.  To say I'm excited to see the holiday decorations is an understatment (and I think everyone at work is ready for the trip to be here and gone!)  I know to expect crowds, but I think with as many days as I've got planned, we should be able to see/do most everything we want to - Carsland being at the top of the list.  DD says: "Mommy how soon can be go back to Disneyland and see Carsland?" I say: "Maybe next summer."
> 
> So, now I'm planning the Christmas morning surprise present.  DD loves churros (I think she tried to eat all that DL had last time).  So I'm thinking about giving her a giftcard with a note that says "For Churros" and a picture of her favorite ride, Haunted Mansion.  Then she only has 7 days to wait before we leave.  What do you think?
> 
> I've surprised her before (one trip to DL for Halloween and a DCL cruise to the Bahamas).  But she never seems to suspect when I've got something planned, and when she finally figures it out, her face is priceless.
> 
> Can't wait to read more as the time gets closer.



I would like to be your daughter. I'm 43, but a well behaved little girl


----------



## pixleyyy

I'm just so excited to plan our trip and am not-so-patiently awaiting park hours and details so I can do that!  I paid off the last of our vacation today and made dining reservations.  I guess I'll start my PTR report now, since there's not much else to do.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## pixleyyy

It took almost an hour, but here's the first part of my PTR.  Stop in, say hi and share in the fun!
WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2)


----------



## lurpee

pixleyyy said:
			
		

> I'm just so excited to plan our trip and am not-so-patiently awaiting park hours and details so I can do that!  I paid off the last of our vacation today and made dining reservations.  I guess I'll start my PTR report now, since there's not much else to do.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!



When are you going?


----------



## pixleyyy

lurpee said:


> When are you going?



Dec. 4-8.  That's one month, 3 weeks and 2 days from now!


----------



## Sherry E

This is *not* official - _and quite a ways back in this thread I posted a partial list of some of the sources of Disney information that are official and unofficial, so that when 'news' comes in we know whether we can trust it 100% or not_ - but I saw on *MouseInfo* last night that they are "hearing" that the reindeer are staying "at the North Pole" this year and will not be at the Round-Up (which is now going to be called the Holly Jolly Jamboree).

When Santa's Holly Jolly Jamboree was mentioned in the recent Disney Parks Blog post about the holiday season, someone asked a question in the Comments section about the reindeer returning...and that part of the question was ignored by Erin, the person who wrote the blog.  I thought it was suspicious.

Then, my own comment - which was written and submitted very soon after the Blog first went up on the Parks Blog site - focused on the omission of New Orleans Square's themed decor as well as Toon Town's decor from the list of the supposed "Returning Favorites."  I thought it may have been an oversight, and that Erin just didn't think to mention it because it is assumed that those lands will be decorated every year.  With Disney, however, and their bad habit of removing things when they add new things in...you just never know.

Not only was my comment/question never posted (but meanwhile, some folks got more than one comment in), but my question was never answered.  

So...I am guessing that the reindeer are gone forever, even though we have not yet gotten any official confirmation.  That's really too bad because the Reindeer Round-Up was a real gem of the holiday season, and a large part of that was because of the reindeer.  

I am assuming that the Holly Jolly Jamboree is going to be the same sort of set-up like what the current Halloween set-up is, except minus the 'conjure up a Villain' tent.  In fact, I wonder if the Winter sweater-clad characters will be removed from Town Square (as the Halloween costume-clad characters have been removed from Town Square this year) and forced back into the Jamboree.

Who knows what's happening with New Orleans Square's & Toon Town's decorations?


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Sherry E said:


> *DisneytheKid -*
> 
> *Here4mydisneyfix -*
> 
> Hello, and welcome!  I'm glad you made it over to this thread!  I remember your posts in the Halloween thread.  I'm so glad to see that you had a great time, despite the huge crowds!
> 
> Christmas season is 100 times better in terms of overall decorations and seasonal immersion.  If you like Christmas, you should love DLR at Christmas time!
> 
> I think I'd go with the November week.  The holiday season will either officially begin on 11/8, 11/11 or 11/15 in 2013, and probably go through 1/5/14.  The hotels may not be decorated yet (sometimes they don't get decorated until Thanksgiving weekend), but as long as the season is officially underway, everything else should be in place.  It may still be a bit crowded, but you are limited in your choices of weeks so I think that may be the better choice.
> 
> If you are saying that the second option is to go after New Year's (when your DH is free from work), it will not only still be crowded, most likely, but you may also miss out on a few little seasonal things here and there (like Santa could possibly disappear from his photos spots, for example).  Also, Disney is so sneaky that we assume the holiday season will be in effect through January 5, 2014, but they could always pull a fast one and end it mid-week.  You never know with them.
> 
> So I choose your November option because at least you won't miss out on much of anything, as long as it's after the official start date!



Thanks for the insight Sherry! I really appreciate all of your awesome Disney knowledge! I am thinking the first week will be better too, however, it all depends on if DH can get it off work or not. I did ask if he could for sure last night and he said it is cutting it close (to Thanksgiving/Black Friday) and vacation is doled out on a case by case basis during that time. Crossing fingers! I sure would love to see it at Christmas too!! To hear that decor is 100 times better gets me all giddy! I love, love LOVE the sweet themes they add to the park. Having never seen Halloween time before, what they did this year was incredible to me (I know it seems less than to the rest of ya!), I can only imagine CHRISTMAS time!! Squeal!! Here's hoping they start on the 8th next year! I am thinking we will have a MUCH better chance of getting to take vacation then rather than if it starts later on!


----------



## Priory

I am getting antsy to put my trip together. I have flights, hotel, and shuttle from the airport. However, it's driving me nuts that I can't piece everything else together. 

I can't really plan anything until I know how the Candlelight Processional is going to work. I need to know what show I can get into and based on that book my Christmas Tour/parade viewing, plan Fireworks viewing, and make dining reservations accordingly. 

It's under two months from now and I just want to have everything planned and confirmed. I'm a little nuts that way.


----------



## Nonsuch

Priory said:
			
		

> I can't really plan anything until I know how the Candlelight Processional is going to work. I need to know what show I can get into and based on that book my Christmas Tour/parade viewing, plan Fireworks viewing, and make dining reservations accordingly.


It's very hard to plan without more information about Candlelight. It would almost be better if Disney had not even announced there would be dinner packages.


----------



## Priory

Nonsuch said:


> It's very hard to plan without more information about Candlelight. It would almost be better if Disney had not even announced there would be dinner packages.



Exactly. Also, it just occurred to me that there very well could be a Christmas WOC this year. My head is going to explode.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

New for this year!!! A skating rink and christmas village from the disney parks blog. Wow this could be really awesome, or just like at the local mall. But I am excited to find out.


----------



## tiggerluvr

Oooh, I love ice skating!  Really looking forward to this during my upcoming trip.


----------



## Sherry E

*Priory* - 

In the Comments under that Parks Blog post that I referenced earlier this morning, Erin responds to one of the posters to say that the Prep & Landing segment (which is a brief intro) to WoC will be back this year.  So it will not be a full holiday version of WoC.


​



Thanks, *DisneylandPlanner*, for the link.  It looks like they posted that blog just after I was on their site this morning (which is what happens to me a lot of the time).

I'm really glad to see that they're doing something extra with Downtown Disney - even if it is a shopping mall ice rink!  I've often felt that DTD needed a little something extra.

Those of you who have been going to Disneyland for years and years will remember that the Disneyland Hotel had an ice rink in the old days of holiday seasons...and it also had "Candy Cane Lane," which was like a little village.  Eventually they set up some tents with the treats and merchandise - so, in a way, it sounds like DTD is going to revisit some of what the Disneyland Hotel used to have back in the '90s!!


----------



## DisneytheKid

Thanks Sherry!



Sherry E said:


> *DisneytheKid -*
> 
> As far as I know (based on previous patterns - but then again, this year seems to be breaking a few typical DLR patterns, so who knows?), Haunted Mansion Holiday will shut down (after DL closes for the night) late on 1/6/13/early 1/7/13 for the removal of the holiday overlay, and stay down for the next 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> Maybe *tksbaskets* can verify if that info is correct, as she has done a couple of DLR trips that extended through that time frame!
> 
> IASW Holiday should still remain open all the way to mid-January (like somewhere close to MLK Day).
> 
> I am not sure if the Storybook Land ride closes immediately after that time to remove its tiny decorations.  Right now that ride is closed, but it will open for the holiday season.
> 
> I am also not sure if the Holly Jolly Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up closes immediately after 1/6/13.


----------



## Sherry E

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Thanks for the insight Sherry! I really appreciate all of your awesome Disney knowledge! I am thinking the first week will be better too, however, it all depends on if DH can get it off work or not. I did ask if he could for sure last night and he said it is cutting it close (to Thanksgiving/Black Friday) and vacation is doled out on a case by case basis during that time. Crossing fingers! I sure would love to see it at Christmas too!! To hear that decor is 100 times better gets me all giddy! I love, love LOVE the sweet themes they add to the park. Having never seen Halloween time before, what they did this year was incredible to me (I know it seems less than to the rest of ya!), I can only imagine CHRISTMAS time!! Squeal!! Here's hoping they start on the 8th next year! I am thinking we will have a MUCH better chance of getting to take vacation then rather than if it starts later on!




*Here4mydisneyfix -*

You're very welcome - I'm glad I can be of some help.  Thank you for the kind words.

Yes, the Halloween stuff is definitely less than what it used to be - I don't think anyone who has been to multiple Halloween seasons can deny that - but to anyone who has never been in the parks for the Halloween season before, you wouldn't know the difference and it wouldn't impact you in any way!  As you said, it was incredible to you - and that's all that counts for your trip!  

The Christmas season is 100 times better in terms of being more extensive and all-encompassing.  Some folks like Halloween better as a holiday, so they won't really enjoy the holiday season as much.  But even the people who prefer Halloween as a holiday have to admit that just in terms of the thorough level of decorations alone, the holiday season wins hands down.  For example, there are no decorations in the hotels for Halloween Time at all, but during the holiday season they are all decorated.  For Halloween Time you can go into many shops and many restaurants and not really see any Halloween decorations (you may see merchandise, but not decor).  During the holidays, every shop and restaurant has something.

And California Adventure?  As I'm sure you saw, that park has almost no traces of Halloween Time at all.  During Christmas time they at least try to decorate it!  A Bug's Land has giant lights and ornaments.  The Buena Vista Street and Cars Land decorations should be amazing!

And in Disneyland, New Orleans Square and Toon Town have their own special themed holiday decorations.

Even the holiday music changes theme from land to land, with jazz-inspired Christmas songs in New Orleans Square, country versions of holiday classics in Frontierland and Critter Country, songs sung by the characters in Toon Town, calypso-style Christmas songs in Adventureland...and often times the Main Street vehicles will honk out some familiar songs as they drive down the street!   

The beauty of the lights on Main Street at night, and the beauty of the stunning IASW Holiday facade and the Winter Castle glowing in icicles is just - for lack of a better word - breathtaking....awe-inspiring...  It's not like that during Halloween Time.

I would say that the holidays at DLR are more of an overall 'sensory experience' on every level, while Halloween Time is simply a lot of fun.

You'll have a lot to see!







DisneytheKid said:


> Thanks Sherry!



*DisneytheKid -*

You're welcome!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Sherry E said:


> *Here4mydisneyfix -*
> 
> You're very welcome - I'm glad I can be of some help.  Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Yes, the Halloween stuff is definitely less than what it used to be - I don't think anyone who has been to multiple Halloween seasons can deny that - but to anyone who has never been in the parks for the Halloween season before, you wouldn't know the difference and it wouldn't impact you in any way!  As you said, it was incredible to you - and that's all that counts for your trip!
> 
> The Christmas season is 100 times better in terms of being more extensive and all-encompassing.  Some folks like Halloween better as a holiday, so they won't really enjoy the holiday season as much.  But even the people who prefer Halloween as a holiday have to admit that just in terms of the thorough level of decorations alone, the holiday season wins hands down.  For example, there are no decorations in the hotels for Halloween Time at all, but during the holiday season they are all decorated.  For Halloween Time you can go into many shops and many restaurants and not really see any Halloween decorations (you may see merchandise, but not decor).  During the holidays, every shop and restaurant has something.
> 
> And California Adventure?  As I'm sure you saw, that park has almost no traces of Halloween Time at all.  During Christmas time they at least try to decorate it!  A Bug's Land has giant lights and ornaments.  The Buena Vista Street and Cars Land decorations should be amazing!
> 
> And in Disneyland, New Orleans Square and Toon Town have their own special themed holiday decorations.
> 
> Even the holiday music changes theme from land to land, with jazz-inspired Christmas songs in New Orleans Square, country versions of holiday classics in Frontierland and Critter Country, songs sung by the characters in Toon Town, calypso-style Christmas songs in Adventureland...and often times the Main Street vehicles will honk out some familiar songs as they drive down the street!
> 
> The beauty of the lights on Main Street at night, and the beauty of the stunning IASW Holiday facade and the Winter Castle glowing in icicles is just - for lack of a better word - breathtaking....awe-inspiring...  It's not like that during Halloween Time.
> 
> I would say that the holidays at DLR are more of an overall 'sensory experience' on every level, while Halloween Time is simply a lot of fun.
> 
> You'll have a lot to see!



Wow Sherry! That sounds SO incredible! You should be an author...or perhaps in marketing for Disney? teehee! I just HAVE to get there for Christmas now! Thanks a LOT! LOL


----------



## kswm30b

I need to catch up on this thread from when I was at wdw & the week I've been trying to catch up all over the place, lol. But just a quick note that there's one less thing I have to do when I get to Disneyland.  They had Jack & Sally out for a special event, and I was able to meet them. It only 4 hours over 2 days, lol (I had to leave the first time since I had to get up at 3am the next day for the 5K, and I was still at least an hour away from meeting them.) here's the pic:

http://heatherw.com/character/char/jack.htm

Now that that trip is over, I can be ALL about my Disneyland trip! I've already made all my adrs.  still debating about doing one of the tours or not, but I have time to decide that.



			
				Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> SO the lovely cm also gave me the tentative hours for my trip... she did say it was subject to change, which we all know:
> 
> Wed Dec 5th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)
> Thurs Dec 6th--DL 9 am to 10 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DL EE at 8 am)
> Fri Dec 7th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
> Sat Dec 8th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DL EE at 7 am)
> Sun Dec 9th--DL 8 am to Mid, DCA 8 am to 10 pm (DCA EE at 7 am)
> Mon Dec 10th--DL 9 am to 9 pm, DCA 9 am to 8 pm (DCA EE at 8 am)
> 
> I am really really not used to DCA being open before 10... so that sure is going to be interesting to get used to.



Thanks for these! All but one of my dates (the 4th) are here, so it's nice to see possible times (as a wdw vet, I'm used to having the times WAY in advance!) I made an ADR for the earliest time for Minnie & Friends for the first available time slot, hoping it would be before rope drop so I could get some pics of the castle empty. They gave me 8:10, but I see the park will open (if these times are right) at 8am. So now I don't know what to do? When times are officially announced, do they open earlier times?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi,
Our last full day at DL last year was 1/6/12.  The hotels had started to take down (or had already removed) Christmas holiday decorations.  DL had everything still up and running.

TK


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Thanks, DisneylandPlanner, for the link.  It looks like they posted that blog just after I was on their site this morning (which is what happens to me a lot of the time).



No prob. I have been checking the Disney blog at least 10 times a day to check for updates on the candlelight precession. I figured I would help out considering what a great job you are doing keeping us up on all things Christmas at Disneyland. Thanks!


----------



## aidensmom31

I love all the pictures.  Takes me back to last Christmas


----------



## MyMuse

Hey all! 

Just finished calling to book the Holiday tour! I picked the early afternoon one, so I hope that's the right one to pick! 

I also ordered Photopass Plus this morning. I think I'm all done with the planning part, so comes the waiting and the touring plans. LOL! 

I'll have to catch up on this thread, I just popped in right now to share the good news. 

30 day countdown, peeps!!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I just called DLR, and found out the hours during our stay:

*Saturday, December 8th:*
_Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
*Disneyland* 8 AM - MIDNIGHT
*DCA* 8 AM - 10 PM

*Sunday, December 9th:*
_Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
*Disneyland* 8 AM - MIDNIGHT
*DCA* 8 AM - 10 PM

*Monday, December 10th:*
_Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
*Disneyland* 9 AM - 9 PM
*DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM

*Tuesday, December 11th:*
_Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
*Disneyland* 9 AM - 9 PM
*DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM

*Wednesday, December 12th: *
_Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
*Disneyland* 9 AM - 11 PM
*DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM

*Thursday, December 13th:* 
_Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
*Disneyland*
9 AM - 11 PM
*DCA*
9 AM - 8 PM

They still don't have any info on CP, but if I hear anything, I'll post.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Not sure this is news to anyone but me...but thought I'd share~~

Did the email dining reservations and I inquired about information for the dining packages for the Candlelight Processional and this is what was written back to me:

Dining Package Reservations and Annual Passholder registration for Candlelight Processional are scheduled to begin online in early November. Please continue to check the Disney Parks Blog at (disneyparksblog.com) or our Disneyland.com site for updates as they become available. If you are an Annual Passholder, you can register at Disneyland.com/ap to receive updates on this and other Annual Passholder opportunities.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

MyMuse said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just finished calling to book the Holiday tour! I picked the early afternoon one, so I hope that's the right one to pick!



I got mine yesterday, too! 3:15 for Nov 12. That was the final piece of reservations I had been waiting on.


----------



## Beee

Escape2Disney said:


> I just called DLR, and found out the hours during our stay:
> 
> *Saturday, December 8th:*
> _Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
> *Disneyland* 8 AM - MIDNIGHT
> *DCA* 8 AM - 10 PM
> 
> *Sunday, December 9th:*
> _Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
> *Disneyland* 8 AM - MIDNIGHT
> *DCA* 8 AM - 10 PM
> 
> *Monday, December 10th:*
> _Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
> *Disneyland* 9 AM - 9 PM
> *DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM
> 
> *Tuesday, December 11th:*
> _Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
> *Disneyland* 9 AM - 9 PM
> *DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM
> 
> *Wednesday, December 12th: *
> _Extra Magic Hours - DCA_
> *Disneyland* 9 AM - 11 PM
> *DCA* 9 AM - 8 PM
> 
> *Thursday, December 13th:*
> _Extra Magic Hours - Disneyland_
> *Disneyland*
> 9 AM - 11 PM
> *DCA*
> 9 AM - 8 PM
> 
> They still don't have any info on CP, but if I hear anything, I'll post.



thanks so much for this!  we're in the parks from 9-13th so this is very helpful.  So I take it that the EMH starts at 8am?  We arrive from NZ (12 hour flight!) on the 9th and when I just told the Mr the hours he said he'll be at DL until midnight   I imagine I will be heading back to the hotel after fantasmic! 

Yesterday I booked dining for everything except goofy's kitchen on the Friday morning as that is too far out.  I also changed my hotel booking to the AP rate and saved about $200   Still need to book the fantasmic dessert package and still thinking about whether to book the holiday tour - can someone remind me how much it costs for an adult?  I am at the point where I've read so much over the last few months but can't remember where!


----------



## Beee

I'm a little confused, after posting I had a look at my rough schedule I have written up and worried that maybe with DCA closing at 8pm we would not have a chance to see WOC  so I had a look at the current park hours on the disney site as they are much the same with DCA closing at 8 during the week.  they have WOC scheduled at 8.15...how does this work if the park closes at 8??


----------



## jkh1978

Beee said:


> I'm a little confused, after posting I had a look at my rough schedule I have written up and worried that maybe with DCA closing at 8pm we would not have a chance to see WOC  so I had a look at the current park hours on the disney site as they are much the same with DCA closing at 8 during the week.  they have WOC scheduled at 8.15...how does this work if the park closes at 8??



You can't get into line for a ride after 8, but the show still goes on.  They only are quick to kick you out if there is a private or extra purchase party.


----------



## Teknik_DC2

Pretty excited that our Year of Disney is officially continuing.  Earlier this week I booked our flights and Hotel for our Disneyland vacation.  We visited WDW this past April and are very excited to return to our Home Park this December.  

We last visited the DLR back in December of 2008 (you can read the trip report linked in my signature) prior to the bulk of the DCA construction and always planned to return the same time of year after the construction finished.  

Anyways we will be in So-Cal from December 8th-16th.  We will be spending 3 days at the DLR as well as a Day at Universal Studios, a day in Hollywood, a day at a Beach town, and possibly a drive down to Sea World.

I will be starting a Pre Trip Report soon.  I'm just excited to return to the resort during Christmastime again.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Beee said:


> thanks so much for this! we're in the parks from 9-13th so this is very helpful. So I take it that the EMH starts at 8am? We arrive from NZ (12 hour flight!) on the 9th and when I just told the Mr the hours he said he'll be at DL until midnight  I imagine I will be heading back to the hotel after fantasmic!


 
EMH start one hour before official park opening.  So if the park opens at 8, EMH would be at 7.   



Teknik_DC2 said:


> Pretty excited that our Year of Disney is officially continuing. Earlier this week I booked our flights and Hotel for our Disneyland vacation. We visited WDW this past April and are very excited to return to our Home Park this December.
> 
> We last visited the DLR back in December of 2008 (you can read the trip report linked in my signature) prior to the bulk of the DCA construction and always planned to return the same time of year after the construction finished.
> 
> Anyways we will be in So-Cal from December 8th-16th. We will be spending 3 days at the DLR as well as a Day at Universal Studios, a day in Hollywood, a day at a Beach town, and possibly a drive down to Sea World.
> 
> I will be starting a Pre Trip Report soon. I'm just excited to return to the resort during Christmastime again.


 
Nice! Be sure to check in on the "Who's Going in December?" Thread.


----------



## Sherry E

There's a new theme week beginning tomorrow morning, everyone, so if you have any last minute parade and/or fireworks photos to share, now is the time!!




Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Wow Sherry! That sounds SO incredible! You should be an author...or perhaps in marketing for Disney? teehee! I just HAVE to get there for Christmas now! Thanks a LOT! LOL



*Here4mydisneyfix -*

Thank you!  You're not the first (or the second...or the third) person to tell me that I should be writing, especially for Disney.  People have said it in my TR thread a lot, and also in the Christmas threads.  I've been writing in some capacity or another since I was very young (I used to write the newsletters that were sent out to fans when I worked for Bret Michaels/Poison back in the '80s).  However, I find that I can't write _well_ or fluently unless I am passionate about the subject.  If I am bored to tears by the material, I zone out and hit a wall.  

So that means that writing about all things Disney - and especially about the holidays at Disneyland - would be ideal for me because I could combine my writing skills with my rampant photo-taking for articles!    (_Please hire me, Disney_!!!!!!!! )

Anyway, yes, I know how to really talk up the holidays at DLR and get people in the spirit because it is something I personally love so much!  You will love love love the holiday season in the parks too!  Even if the line-up of events gets crazy next year (assuming there could be a Christmas party), it's still a wonderful time to be there.





DisneylandPlanner said:


> No prob. I have been checking the Disney blog at least 10 times a day to check for updates on the candlelight precession. I figured I would help out considering what a great job you are doing keeping us up on all things Christmas at Disneyland. Thanks!



*DisneylandPlanner -*

Thank you for the kind words - I appreciate it!  And again, thank you so much for posting the link about the ice rink here, in this thread.  What I think sometimes happens is that people subscribe to this thread - and maybe they don't have time to follow more than a few threads on the DIS - for updates, news, info, discussion, photos or whatever.  If a news item comes in and it's posted in a separate thread, those folks could easily miss it.  So, whether there is a separate thread about a news item or not, it's always good to have the link here too!

I have the worst timing with seeing the news items when they first hit cyberspace.  I was shocked that I got to the Thanksgiving dining blog before anyone else on the DIS (seemingly) did.  Usually, I will go to the Disneyland Resort website or to the Parks Blog, or the the Disneyland News site, specifically scouting for info - and I find...nothing.  No news.  No scoops.  No announcements.

Then, 15 minutes later, something will appear on the Blog or on the DLR site and someone will announce it here!   So it definitely helps all of us here if we have lots of eyes and ears on alert for any bits of breaking holiday news!




MyMuse said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just finished calling to book the Holiday tour! I picked the early afternoon one, so I hope that's the right one to pick!
> 
> I also ordered Photopass Plus this morning. I think I'm all done with the planning part, so comes the waiting and the touring plans. LOL!
> 
> I'll have to catch up on this thread, I just popped in right now to share the good news.
> 
> 30 day countdown, peeps!!!!



*MyMuse -*

I finally sent you a friend request on Facebook a while back!






DizNee Luver said:


> Not sure this is news to anyone but me...but thought I'd share~~
> 
> Did the email dining reservations and I inquired about information for the dining packages for the Candlelight Processional and this is what was written back to me:
> 
> Dining Package Reservations and Annual Passholder registration for Candlelight Processional are scheduled to begin online in early November. Please continue to check the Disney Parks Blog at (disneyparksblog.com) or our Disneyland.com site for updates as they become available. If you are an Annual Passholder, you can register at Disneyland.com/ap to receive updates on this and other Annual Passholder opportunities.



Thank you, *Laurie*, for that info about the CP!

In a way I'm surprised because I thought that this unprecedented 20-night run of the CP (18 nights open to the general public) would have prompted DLR to get going a bit earlier with setting up the packages and letting people book them.  On the other hand, I'm not too shocked because they allow people to book tours 30 days out.  It sounds like they're doing the same thing with the CP too.

I still am not clear on what they're doing with the AP holders.  This is a rhetorical question - I know that no one knows the answer - but are the AP holders getting free viewing from a designated spot (not seats, but viewing) while others can buy the packages with seats?  Or, are the AP holders getting seats/packages too, but at a discounted rate?  Whatever the case, I think that Disney should have released all the info at the 2-month point in this case, rather than one month out, simply because it's a new set-up, more or less.




TigerlilyAJ said:


> I got mine yesterday, too! 3:15 for Nov 12. That was the final piece of reservations I had been waiting on.



*TigerlilyAJ -* 

Your trip should be one of the most exciting ones we get to hear about - a Halloween tour, the Halloween party, a holiday tour, the Halloween season, the holiday season, a stay at the PPH and hopefully some lower crowds in between the 2 seasons!  All in one trip!  I'm excited for you!  I can't wait for your trip to start.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *Laurie*, for that info about the CP!
> 
> In a way I'm surprised because I thought that this unprecedented 20-night run of the CP (18 nights open to the general public) would have prompted DLR to get going a bit earlier with setting up the packages and letting people book them.  On the other hand, I'm not too shocked because they allow people to book tours 30 days out.  It sounds like they're doing the same thing with the CP too.
> 
> I still am not clear on what they're doing with the AP holders.  This is a rhetorical question - I know that no one knows the answer - but are the AP holders getting free viewing from a designated spot (not seats, but viewing) while others can buy the packages with seats?  Or, are the AP holders getting seats/packages too, but at a discounted rate?  Whatever the case, I think that Disney should have released all the info at the 2-month point in this case, rather than one month out, simply because it's a new set-up, more or less.



I got the sense it would be the book at the 30 day mark, but with that said.....wouldn't it be better to put the information out there prior to needing to actually book??   All this secrecy is driving me crazy  (of course, I'm not ever too far away from that) 

And the AP part is a mystery as well.  We'll just have one AP between the 8 of us.....so will I be able to book for my family or will I have to do something different.....ugh


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Quick little update on my holiday trip.  My friend backed out of our November, girls only trip.  I was pretty bummed, but my husband surprised me today and asked if I thought a post New Year's trip would work instead. 

We LOVE quiet January trips, we understand how crowded 1/1-1/6 will be. But this time we decided to take a different type of trip.  We are not going to concentrate on hitting the attractions.  We are going with the mindset to enjoy the decorations and atmosphere.  Plus (crossing both my fingers and toes) I may be marking something off the tip, top of my bucket list!  

Well back to exploring the photos and great info on this wonderful thread!


----------



## A Small World

Im getting really excited as we recently booked a trip for December.

We got APs last December so just had to return for another trip.

We fly from UK on 1st Dec and fly home on 10th.

Looking forward to seeing the park all decorated again - I love Christmas and love DL so the combination of the 2 is wonderful.

We are eagerly awaiting  information about the CP so we can plan meals and a couple on non disney days around this.


----------



## Kauai4life

Great photo's really gets you in the Spirit of Christmas


----------



## DreamingofDaWorld

Our extended family is going next month & I have LOVED reading through this thread.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry E said:


> *TigerlilyAJ -*
> 
> Your trip should be one of the most exciting ones we get to hear about - a Halloween tour, the Halloween party, a holiday tour, the Halloween season, the holiday season, a stay at the PPH and hopefully some lower crowds in between the 2 seasons!  All in one trip!  I'm excited for you!  I can't wait for your trip to start.



Hey, don't forget the F! dessert seating!  Thank you so much for the kind words and for even remembering all that in the first place! Your two holiday threads have really helped inform the trip and our plans, so thanks again for sharing all your experiences and thoughts.
Can you all believe that it is less than a month now until Holiday time at DLR? 2012 has flown by.


----------



## tksbaskets

A Small World said:


> Im getting really excited as we recently booked a trip for December.
> 
> We got APs last December so just had to return for another trip.
> 
> We fly from UK on 1st Dec and fly home on 10th.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the park all decorated again - I love Christmas and love DL so the combination of the 2 is wonderful.
> 
> We are eagerly awaiting  information about the CP so we can plan meals and a couple on non disney days around this.



Fun!


----------



## Sherry E

*Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort is in full swing but, here in the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, it's Monday, and you know what that means.....*



_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 28 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, Ill be showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season officially begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the next month, including 4 main weekly themes every Monday, 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the globe as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  The week before that strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



Whats next?*_



*In the Spotlight this Week......

MICKEYS TOONTOWN!!!*​ 



_*Since 1993, Mickeys Toontown has been a place that is easily dismissed as a playground just for kids.  However, anyone who appreciates the famous attention to detail that Disneyland offers in all of its theme parks will agree that Toontown is one of the best places to enjoy those details.  

Located in the far reaches of Disneyland, beyond the magical Its a Small World Holiday, Mickeys Toontown seems to be a long way to go for a bit of holiday cheer.  But holiday cheer you will surely find if you care to visit this city made of exaggerated, slightly askew structures and shapes; signs, sight gags and inside jokes; talking inanimate objects; and bright, vivid colors. Toontown is wild.  Its wacky.  Its whimsical.  Its off-kilter.  And it has its own special style of celebrating the season.

As Toontown is the place where Disney luminaries such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck and Chip & Dale reside, it will be no surprise to hear their familiar voices singing Christmas songs as you stroll through the streets of this madcap world.  

One of the first Christmas-y things to catch your eye is the towns tree, adorned with oversized ornaments comprised of mostly primary & secondary colors (the older version of the tree was replaced with a newer, cartoonish  and some may say less impressive - model in November 2011, but the overall concept is the same).  But there are touches of the season everywhere you look.  Roger Rabbit wears a Santa Claus suit in his cozy nook situated above the Car Toon Spin ride.  Mickey and Minnie display trees on their lawns (Minnies tree features pink tones!).  Decorations hanging from various Toontown businesses bear symbols of the themes they represent, i.e., some of the Fire House ornaments are Dalmatian-spotted; there are letters/envelopes in the garland above the Post Office; there are daisies above Daisys Diner, etc.  The details are absolutely amazing, and are just one of the elements that make Toontown such a special place in Disneyland all year long, but specifically from November to early January!


If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without paying a visit to Toontown!




Stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, October 22nd!!  Some of my favorite themes are coming up in the next few weeks!

*_ 





_*The former Toontown Christmas tree, in 2010 (the tree was switched for a new tree in 2011  hopefully someone will post photos of the newer version!)




















Mickeys House/Tree (the tree was switched for a new tree in 2011  hopefully someone will post photos of the newer version!)




















Minnies House/Tree (the tree was switched for a new tree in 2011  hopefully someone will post photos of the newer version!)




















Goofys House






























Donalds Boat














Daisys Diner









Plutos Dog House









Fire House








The Gym








Post Office








Five & Dime








Bank...







*_​


_* Please feel free to post your holiday photos of Mickeys Toontown all this week!*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures from Mickey's Toontown of the Holiday decorations

City Hall





Town Hall Christmas Tree 2010










Daisy Diner





Minnie Mouse Christmas Tree 2010





Mickey Mouse Christmas Tree 2010





Donald Duck Wreath





Goofys Christmas Wreath















Five and Dime Store

























And of course, we cant forget those plastic cartoonish trees from last year which I didn't like last year.


----------



## Heymy

Absolutely wonderful pics of Toontown.  I realize we never made it there last year during the holidays.  This will excite my girls and 73 year old father to no end....we'll have to drag them out kicking and screaming.


----------



## MommyLove

Toontown! So fun to see the pics. Thanks for sharing!

While I personally like Toontown (it gets such a bad rap, I think!) we had gone in September (when we got APs) and the kids spent plenty of time there. They were 9 and 11... kinda old for Toontown. So when we went in that first week of January I don't think we went in there at all!  So... ZERO pics of Toontown from our Jan '09 trip, the only time we've ever been to DL during the Christmas decorations. I got nothin'!

I won't be making that mistake when we go this time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few from ToonTown last December!!

These were as the sun was going down and the lights were coming on:






















Daytime:
Wasn't a fan of the plastic trees!!


----------



## 2prettyprincesses

Wow! Those pictures are amazing of ToonTown! We didn't get to visit there our last trip but for will for sure this year!!

We were planning to go the weekend of the Holiday season but now I'm not sure how crowded it would be. Last year we went on the 20th of December and didn't think the crowds were that bad for some perspective.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

New Disney Parks blog is up about the holiday tour!  We aren't doing the tour, because I can't imagine spending 3 hours in one... but I know some people love these!

From the blog:
The holidays are my favorite time of year at Disney Parks. The festive décor, special shows  and of course the seasonal snacks  all combine to create the most magical time of year, especially here at the Disneyland Resort. Whether its your first holiday time visit or your one hundredth, theres always something new to see. A great way to experience all that the holidays are bringing to Disneyland park is with the Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Guided Tour. Youll hear not only tales of the holidays from around the world, but youll also hear stories of the holidays from Disneyland history  plus you get a peek into the new holiday magic at Disney California Adventure park.

The tour also includes two popular holiday themed attractions*, reserved seating for A Christmas Fantasy Parade*, plus a delicious treat and warm beverage, a collectible pin and tour button. 

Here are some things you should know about the Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Guided Tour:
 Tour is offered November 12 through January 6.
 The tour is approximately three hours long.
 Theme park admission for Disneyland park is required to attend the tour.
 Attractions and entertainment are subject to availability and may change without notice.


----------



## pixleyyy

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> New Disney Parks blog is up about the holiday tour!  We aren't doing the tour, because I can't imagine spending 3 hours in one... but I know some people love these!
> 
> From the blog:
> The holidays are my favorite time of year at Disney Parks. The festive décor, special shows  and of course the seasonal snacks  all combine to create the most magical time of year, especially here at the Disneyland Resort. Whether its your first holiday time visit or your one hundredth, theres always something new to see. A great way to experience all that the holidays are bringing to Disneyland park is with the Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Guided Tour. Youll hear not only tales of the holidays from around the world, but youll also hear stories of the holidays from Disneyland history  plus you get a peek into the new holiday magic at Disney California Adventure park.
> 
> The tour also includes two popular holiday themed attractions*, reserved seating for A Christmas Fantasy Parade*, plus a delicious treat and warm beverage, a collectible pin and tour button.
> 
> Here are some things you should know about the Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Guided Tour:
> Tour is offered November 12 through January 6.
> The tour is approximately three hours long.
> Theme park admission for Disneyland park is required to attend the tour.
> Attractions and entertainment are subject to availability and may change without notice.



Any idea the price of the tour?


----------



## Sherry E

*Mommy2PrincessAbby -*

Thank you so much for posting the info from the Blog!






pixleyyy said:


> Any idea the price of the tour?



*pixeyyy -*

Here is a post from last year that had all the pricing info, including discounts - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42998026&postcount=1.

This year's tour will be slightly more money, I would guess, just because prices have gone up for everything at DLR in 2012!

There is other tour information (including links to photos and reviews) under the "Holiday Tour" category in Post #3 on Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Escape2Disney

I know it was brought up before, but I just can't find it!....

Do you have an estimate of the cost of the candlelight processional package?  I just talked to mom and she wants to go if possible.  I'm a budgeter, so I want to make sure I have enough money earmarked to take her.

Thanks!


----------



## jkh1978

Escape2Disney said:


> I know it was brought up before, but I just can't find it!....
> 
> Do you have an estimate of the cost of the candlelight processional package?  I just talked to mom and she wants to go if possible.  I'm a budgeter, so I want to make sure I have enough money earmarked to take her.
> 
> Thanks!



I think these hasn't been announced.  Someone posted a rumor what restaurants would be used but nothing official has been announced.  The dining email told me early November, and other people have heard similar things.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm intrigued that the Holiday Tour says you'll have a look the new DCA Holiday magic!


----------



## mellers

jkh1978 said:


> I think these hasn't been announced.  Someone posted a rumor what restaurants would be used but nothing official has been announced.  The dining email told me early November, and other people have heard similar things.



Do you have a link to the post with the rumored restaurants?


----------



## abent

I am officially 2 months out today!  3 years of planning, and 1 year of being excited and frustrated with ticket changes and such....we are so close!  What a rollercoaster this has been to organize!  I so wan't to know what the CP plans are!  I want to be making our PS dining arrangements, and such but feel like I should wait and see.  My DD and I have considered taking DGD2 to breakfast with Minnie as a "girls morning", while ALL the boys sleep.  I have considered a morning at "build a bear" but is it worth wasting valuable morning hours? We are staying at PP, and I know a more quiet event would be best for her. I can't wait to see the popcorn buckets and coffee mugs. I still cannot wrap my head around how to make sure we get on RSR in Carsland. All the sudden my head is swirling with all the things I still need to plan!!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I purchased my Holiday Tour tickets a couple of days ago and was told that the price is $68. I received a Disney Visa discount of 20%, making the tickets $54.40. I believe AP holders get the same discount.
I'm excited to hear that DCA is being included because I hope the holiday version of Carsland will be up for us at the very start of the season.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm loving this week's theme.  I don't think I have a single picture of Toon Town in my collection so it's nice to see all of yours!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Such beautiful pictures!


----------



## stargazertechie

I'm getting really excited. I just found out I'll be going to Disneyland for the first time ever the week between Christmas and New Years, and these pictures are really getting me pumped up.


----------



## jkh1978

mellers said:


> Do you have a link to the post with the rumored restaurants?



I think I read it earlier in the thread or another thread here; sorry I don't have time to look.  It was someone having a discussion with dining representative, who did not know but thought some restaurants would be listed.  I remember the list not including BB but CCT and FM.


----------



## jkh1978

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I purchased my Holiday Tour tickets a couple of days ago and was told that the price is $68. I received a Disney Visa discount of 20%, making the tickets $54.40. I believe AP holders get the same discount.
> I'm excited to hear that DCA is being included because I hope the holiday version of Carsland will be up for us at the very start of the season.



What times are the tours?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Al Lutz says the reindeer round-up is canceled and this is the last year before they start Christmas parties, WDW style.  Plus he said they are going to start a peak ticket prices, like the increased meal prices during the holidays.  Oh, and he said they are going to enforce FP times starting around Thanksgiving!


----------



## tlovesdis

30 more days for me!!!  I can't wait


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

As if my whole touring plan wasn't already in shambles with DCA opening so darned early my whole trip, now it looks like I have to try and use my FPs at the appointed time (thanks Al Lutz for reporting)... doesn't sound like it will be a totally enforced by the trip, but I know DH, and if we are "reminded" once, he will want to make sure we are there on time for the rest.  This trip is shaping up to be very interesting.


----------



## ChrisSD

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> now it looks like I have to try and use my FPs at the appointed time (thanks Al Lutz for reporting)... .



Where are you seeing this"?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

ChrisSD said:


> Where are you seeing this"?



The new Mice Age... there is another thread with the link... now Al Lutz doesn't work for Disney, so his stuff is based on rumor... but he is more often right than wrong.  He states that they will start educating people about the return time at Thanksgiving and by Christmas will be enforcing the return time...


----------



## kaci

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> As if my whole touring plan wasn't already in shambles with DCA opening so darned early my whole trip, now it looks like I have to try and use my FPs at the appointed time (thanks Al Lutz for reporting)... doesn't sound like it will be a totally enforced by the trip, but I know DH, and if we are "reminded" once, he will want to make sure we are there on time for the rest.  This trip is shaping up to be very interesting.



This is our first trip and I'm getting pretty bummed out about all the changes that are being speculated about  It feels like we picked the worst possible time to discover Disneyland (huge ticket increases, record setting crowds, no more reindeer roundup, the CP mess, possibility of FP return times being enforced, etc...) I'm sure we'll still have a great time, but I wonder if we'll be inclined to make this a regular vacation


----------



## Sherry E

kaci said:


> This is our first trip and I'm getting pretty bummed out about all the changes that are being speculated about  It feels like we picked the worst possible time to discover Disneyland (huge ticket increases, record setting crowds, no more reindeer roundup, the CP mess, possibility of FP return times being enforced, etc...) I'm sure we'll still have a great time, but I wonder if we'll be inclined to make this a regular vacation



*kaci -*

You'll still have a great time.  The holiday season at DLR is going to be amazing no matter what happens, but it does seem like there is a lot of stuff happening at once.

I think that DLR is getting a little too big for its britches in thinking that because Cars Land and Buena Vista Street were added in, suddenly it's a resort on par with WDW, and that Disney now has to do all of these major things to 'act' like WDW.  I think they are trying to do too much all at once.

Disney is very smart - they will tell us about all the things that are new (such as the Cars Land decorations this year), but not tell us about the things that are being taken away.  So this way we think we are getting an even bigger and better holiday season, when it's actually being scaled down.

I had a feeling that with the addition of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations, and now the ice rink in Downtown Disney, other things would be taken away.  I just wasn't sure what would be taken away.  Now we know with almost 100% certainty that the reindeer will be gone this year.  But that won't be enough.  Something else will have to be removed, too - but Disney will assume that no one will notice.

Frankly - and this is relevant because we are in the middle of Toontown Theme Week in this thread - I have a sneaking suspicion that the 3 Christmas trees that were removed from Toontown and replaced with ugly 'cartoonish' trees in 2011 were cleaned up, freshened up and 'redistributed' somewhere else in DLR...it's possible those old Toontown Christmas trees will now be part of Cars Land or Buena Vista Street (since all the shops and restaurants will be decorated, too), if they weren't already used in other locations last year.


----------



## MommyLove

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> The new Mice Age... there is another thread with the link... now Al Lutz doesn't work for Disney, so his stuff is based on rumor... but he is more often right than wrong.  He states that they will start educating people about the return time at Thanksgiving and by Christmas will be enforcing the return time...


----------



## kaci

Sherry E said:


> *kaci -*
> 
> You'll still have a great time.  The holiday season at DLR is going to be amazing no matter what happens, but it does seem like there is a lot of stuff happening at once.



Thank you, Sherry, I know we will! And I'm sorry to bring your Christmas Superthread down... I thought I was on the 'Who's going in December' thread for some reason....

I just love seeing all these pictures, it's really helping me get into the Christmas Spirit and excited for our trip!


----------



## Sherry E

kaci said:


> Thank you, Sherry, I know we will! And I'm sorry to bring your Christmas Superthread down... I thought I was on the 'Who's going in December' thread for some reason....
> 
> I just love seeing all these pictures, it's really helping me get into the Christmas Spirit and excited for our trip!



*kaci -*

You're not bringing the thread down at all!  This is a year-round thread where we discuss any and all news about the holiday season - and that includes good or bad news!  We are all free to vent about the changes that are happening and how they affect our plans.  So you're always welcome to join in and sound off!  

It sounds as if there is going to be a lot to discuss between now and the end of next year!

I'm glad you've been enjoying the photos!  We will have a new Theme Week Countdown on Monday.  In the meantime, hopefully we will get more Toontown photos here over the course of the week.


----------



## pattyduke34

Hi All!  Here are a few pictures that I took last year, I am soo looking forward to going back this year!!! 




















































Hope everyone enjoys!!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

jkh1978 said:


> What times are the tours?



On Monday, Nov 12, they are at noon and 3:15pm. I don't know if they would offer more per day, say, on a weekend day or in the holiday crunch time.
HTH!


----------



## jkh1978

TigerlilyAJ said:


> On Monday, Nov 12, they are at noon and 3:15pm. I don't know if they would offer more per day, say, on a weekend day or in the holiday crunch time.
> HTH!



Probably CP will change that too when we are there.


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Hello everyone, 

I have a question and I'm sure someone has gone through the same experience and can answer my question.  My father had a heart attack and had open heart surgery last night, we have had plans to visit to Disneyland in December 2012 and here is my first question: For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take?  Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything? 

If he can still go, any advice on making the trip as pleasant as possible?


----------



## Escape2Disney

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question and I'm sure someone has gone through the same experience and can answer my question. My father had a heart attack and had open heart surgery last night, we have had plans to visit to Disneyland in December 2012 and here is my first question: For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take? Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything?
> 
> If he can still go, any advice on making the trip as pleasant as possible?


 
I'm sorry your father has to go through all of this.  I hope he is feeling better soon.

My step-father had the same surgery last year, and it took him over 6 months to show serious signs of improvement.  That being said, his overall health is very poor and he's significantly overweight.  Your father may have a better time of things.

If you have a while before you have to cancel, I'd say wait a few weeks to see where things are.  Unfortunately I think it'd be a little too soon to travel to Disney in early December.


----------



## DizNee Luver

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question and I'm sure someone has gone through the same experience and can answer my question.  My father had a heart attack and had open heart surgery last night, we have had plans to visit to Disneyland in December 2012 and here is my first question: For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take?  Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything?
> 
> If he can still go, any advice on making the trip as pleasant as possible?



First of all I hope your father's recovery goes well!!

Second.....that kind of question would be best asked of the doctors that are caring for him.  He may have restrictions for traveling/flying for a while.

I'm sorry you may have to cancel, but having your father well would have to make it worth while!!!


----------



## frankcastle

Escape2Disney said:


> I'm sorry your father has to go through all of this.  I hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> My step-father had the same surgery last year, and it took him over 6 months to show serious signs of improvement.  That being said, his overall health is very poor and he's significantly overweight.  Your father may have a better time of things.
> 
> If you have a while before you have to cancel, I'd say wait a few weeks to see where things are.  Unfortunately I think it'd be a little too soon to travel to Disney in early December.



Sorry to her about your father, I have some very recent experience(last two months) with this but would like to know how old and what type of shape is he in? I wish him a speedy recovery and best wish to the family...I understand.

Frank


----------



## kswm30b

Info on the decorations in Carsland and BVS :
http://t.co/oa6fbSku

Like I said earlier, I'm a little sad that I won't get to see Carsland as it normally is, but hopefully they'll do it up enough that I'll like it, lol. Plus, another excuse to come back.  I can't tell from the article if Mickey and friends will stay in their normal retro outfits or retro Christmas outfits. I really hope it's the normal BVS outfits, since I'm dying to meet them in those outfits.


----------



## BensDaddy

kswm30b said:
			
		

> Info on the decorations in Carsland and BVS :
> http://t.co/oa6fbSkuLike I said earlier, I'm a little sad that I won't get to see Carsland as it normally is, but hopefully they'll do it up enough that I'll like it, lol.



I have to agree. I'm a little disappointed that Radiator Springs will be "Christmas themed" considering I've never seen it normal. :-(


----------



## Sherry E

kswm30b said:


> Info on the decorations in Carsland and BVS :
> http://t.co/oa6fbSku
> 
> Like I said earlier, I'm a little sad that I won't get to see Carsland as it normally is, but hopefully they'll do it up enough that I'll like it, lol. Plus, another excuse to come back.  I can't tell from the article if Mickey and friends will stay in their normal retro outfits or retro Christmas outfits. I really hope it's the normal BVS outfits, since I'm dying to meet them in those outfits.



*Heather -*

Please allow me to give you a big cyber for sharing that link.  I didn't see that you had posted it until this morning, and you've already made my day!  Thank you so much!

If all of this info from SK is accurate, this is the most detailed account of the new DCA decorations that we have gotten so far!  This is waaaaaay more detailed than anything put out by the Disney Parks Blog, which really told us very little recently (they only said that the businesses specifically along Route 66 would be decorated, and not much else).

I have such a big smile on my face over this report.  You just can't imagine!  I love Christmas - and Christmas and DLR - soooo much that I am bursting with joy! 

First of all - Snowy the Snow Car?  I can't wait!!!

The description of Buena Vista Street's celebration is exactly what I would want, and what I would imagine as being the scenario when my grandmother was living in L.A./Hollywood in the '30s.  I only wish she were alive so I could ask her if the decorations on BVS are authentic-looking!

Also, I was taken to see Santa in department stores as a very young child in L.A. (such as Broadway, Orbach's, May Company), and that was the norm, so putting him in the Elias store seems to be a stroke of genius!  I totally expected that Santa would be set up outside by the main Christmas tree in town.

I know that you and some others are unhappy about the decorations being in Cars Land so soon, before you've been able to see it in its natural state - and I'm still shocked that they are going this 'all out' so soon.  

But trust me when I say that this is a good thing...a very, very good thing, because DCA has been lacking a lot of holiday cheer for a while, as it paled in DL's shadow.  And Disney continues to strip away little bits and pieces of the decor for both Halloween Time and Christmas (I'm still not sure if New Orleans Square and Toontown will be decorated this year).  Anything they can do to add to the mix is a step in the right direction!

I'm even excited about the colors on Mickey's Fun Wheel - that's something they could have done in DCA last year and never did.

I am thrilled and soooooo excited about this coming season.  The only thing I wish we had in SoCal to make it better is real snow!


----------



## mellers

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question and I'm sure someone has gone through the same experience and can answer my question.  My father had a heart attack and had open heart surgery last night, we have had plans to visit to Disneyland in December 2012 and here is my first question: For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take?  Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything?



My husband's heart surgery was much milder, but took place just before Thanksgiving and we still went to Disneyland for Christmas.

My advice is to ask your doctor what his or her opinion is, and what restrictions he or she may have.  Whatever we may say is strictly speculation.  



> If he can still go, any advice on making the trip as pleasant as possible?



I would advise renting a mobility scooter from a local service for the week, particularly if you are staying off-site--in this case, I would think it would be better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.  It will give him a place to sit for the "standing room only shows" 

If it doesn't seem like he'd be up for a lot of "ride" riding, do more shows and parades.  My family and I went to Disneyland last Christmas, and we spent our last day just doing shows and parades--we had a wonderful time.

Make sure you always go back for a nap in the middle of the day, and stay on Harbor or at one of the on-site hotels.  (Don't feel like you need to break the bank here--remember, the Park Place Inn is closer to the parks than the Disneyland Hotel)

It might be worth it to pay extra for dinner shows or picnics that will get you preferred seating for the nighttime shows, and, absolutely above all, you need to stop by Guest Services and get a guest assistance pass.


----------



## Sherry E

Good news!

I heard back from Erin at the Disney Parks Blog (she is the one who has done many of the great Blogs that we've seen recently), and she said that there will once again be *New Orleans Square and Toontown* decorations this year. 

I wasn't quite sure at first - her blog that included "Returning Favorites" didn't mention those areas, and they are a major part of the seasonal decor.  She said she was mainly trying to hit the highlights in the blog and not really give a comprehensive list.  But, in any case, yes - those two areas will once again have their wonderful themed decorations (which means the gorgeous Mardi Gras-inspired masks; the themed wreaths and garland in Toontown, etc.).

So it looks like we might just be missing out on the reindeer this year and not much else!  Santa will still be in DL and in DCA.  We're getting an ice rink in Downtown Disney and a Christmas village, and we're getting the fabulous Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decor and entertainment!


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry - 

Fabulous news! Looks like we are going just in time before they start charging for the party. Had to cut back the trip from 2 weeks to 1 week and while a little bit disappointed I am just so happy we get to go back and at Christmas time too!


----------



## WorldOfColorful

Sad about the reindeer, but everything else sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Sherry -
> 
> Fabulous news! Looks like we are going just in time before they start charging for the party. Had to cut back the trip from 2 weeks to 1 week and while a little bit disappointed I am just so happy we get to go back and at Christmas time too!



Hi, *Kris*!

I remember reading somewhere - cannot recall in whose thread - that you had to adapt your plans a bit and cut down the time frame.  One week is still wonderful, though!  That is plenty of time to soak in all the holiday magic!

Believe me, if I could rewind the clock and somehow take my fantastic deal at the PPH that I got last year and use it for this year's trip instead, I would be all over it.  I'd want as much time as possible.

You are correct!  This is a good year to get in a nice, long holiday trip to DLR - before a party kicks in and the snow, fireworks and parade possibly become party exclusives until the actual week of Christmas!  Who knows what could be happening next year?

After seeing the link to the Stitch Kingdom article that Heather posted last night, and seeing how extensive and detailed the whole set-up is going to be in both Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, I was thinking, "Oh dear...I hope that Toontown and New Orleans Square won't suffer for it and lose all of their decor."  It always seems like something disappears when other things get added in.  I was very relieved to hear that those lands will be as they usually are for the holidays!


----------



## Malcon10t

HeyItsNickCA said:


> For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take?  Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything?


I had an employee who shares my love of Disney have a heart attack and have the 5-way.  This happened mid August.  He has just started back to work part time, and is hoping to be well enough to take in Disneyland by NYE.  He is in his mid 40s.  They say he is ahead of the schedule they predicted.


----------



## jkh1978

I read somewhere that there was a tree decorating contest last year between the businesses of downtown disney?  Is this a tradition?  Are they worth going specifically to check out?  Are they outside or in each store?


----------



## Sherry E

WorldOfColorful said:


> Sad about the reindeer, but everything else sounds wonderful!



I agree, *WorldOfColorful*!  

I will miss the reindeer but I always worried about their health, so maybe they're better off not being in DLR this year.  They tended to have very shallow, rapid breathing and I was always concerned that they were not acclimating well to Southern California when they are used to being in a different environment.

Oh, and we're getting the multi-night Candlelight Processional, too - how could I have overlooked that in my previous post?  So we're getting a lot of things packed into this year.  Next year...eh...who knows what will happen?  This year sounds like it will be a bonanza o' holiday merriment!


----------



## Sherry E

jkh1978 said:


> I read somewhere that there was a tree decorating contest last year between the businesses of downtown disney?  Is this a tradition?  Are they worth going specifically to check out?  Are they outside or in each store?



*jkh1978 -*

I think it may have been my comment that you saw.  I posted it in the thread announcing the ice rink last week.

Last year was the first year that I became aware of this contest.  Not sure if it will be an annual thing.  I only got a photo of the sign advertising it in DTD.  Laurie/DizNee Luver got a couple of photos of the trees in the contest, which were kind of in a tent.  But they were very pretty!


----------



## tksbaskets

HeyItsNickCA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question and I'm sure someone has gone through the same experience and can answer my question.  My father had a heart attack and had open heart surgery last night, we have had plans to visit to Disneyland in December 2012 and here is my first question: For anyone who has had family who have had a 5-way bypass, how long does recovery take?  Do you think it is pretty much out of the question for him to go on vacation with us (December 3-7.) Should we start cancelling everything?
> 
> If he can still go, any advice on making the trip as pleasant as possible?



I think mellers had some very good advise for you.  My father had 3 heart surgeries.  His first, a quadruple bypass, was when he was 50.  What surprised my mother most was the depression (very common) after he came home from the hospital.  It took dad about 6 weeks to bounce back that first time.  He was in pretty good shape besides the heart and had not had a heart attack.

Everyone is different - You may want to plan a family trip this summer when the odds are he'll be in shape to go.

Hugs to you and your family.  I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I will make a long story short, after be in DLR for a week and home and working for a week I had major anterior MI on the way to work and barely made it to ER, followed by a heart cath and then after some terse discussion followed by a quintuple by-pass 3 days later. The Cardiologist said if I had not been in such good shape(worked many years oversea in a very physical job) I would not have survived the MI. I am 66 Y.O. Left the hospital 3 days post op, they were driving me crazy.

I returned to work full-time two weeks ago at 6 weeks, now at at 8 weeks things are slowly improving, worst part is where they took the veins for the grafts.

My suggestion would be for him to follow his physicians advice to the letter. Once home he has to walk as much as he can tolerate if possible.
I would not attempt to go to the resort or if so take everything real slow.
I was told that I was not to ride in anything more than two hours at a time, no driving for at least 10 weeks(Think I listened).

I am a big strong man(6'4 215 at the time) now 194. He has to eat good low fat, no salt meals, but follow the physiians advice. I did not do cardiac rehab and so far way ahead of the plan, but to each his own.

You are not to far from the land so it looks like you could go anytime as far as distance.

Honestly I would plan another time so he might enjoy it a bit more. The sterneotomy will hurt with jostling, itch, wires may poke.

Just my two cents and best of luck to your father..the first few days post op are the worst.

Jack


----------



## tksbaskets

blackjackdelta said:


> I will make a long story short, after be in DLR for a week and home and working for a week I had major anterior MI on the way to work and barely made it to ER, followed by a heart cath and then after some terse discussion followed by a quintuple by-pass 3 days later. The Cardiologist said if I had not been in such good shape(worked many years oversea in a very physical job) I would not have survived the MI. I am 66 Y.O. Left the hospital 3 days post op, they were driving me crazy.
> 
> I returned to work full-time two weeks ago at 6 weeks, now at at 8 weeks things are slowly improving, worst part is where they took the veins for the grafts.
> 
> My suggestion would be for him to follow his physicians advice to the letter. Once home he has to walk as much as he can tolerate if possible.
> I would not attempt to go to the resort or if so take everything real slow.
> I was told that I was not to ride in anything more than two hours at a time, no driving for at least 10 weeks(Think I listened).
> 
> I am a big strong man(6'4 215 at the time) now 194. He has to eat good low fat, no salt meals, but follow the physiians advice. I did not do cardiac rehab and so far way ahead of the plan, but to each his own.
> 
> You are not to far from the land so it looks like you could go anytime as far as distance.
> 
> Honestly I would plan another time so he might enjoy it a bit more. The sterneotomy will hurt with jostling, itch, wires may poke.
> 
> Just my two cents and best of luck to your father..the first few days post op are the worst.
> 
> Jack



Thank you for sharing your experiences.   I hadn't even thought of the jostling - even people bumping into you.

Glad to hear you are on the mend.   You should enjoy that trip I see you counting down for.


----------



## LullahBelle

Will be at the DLR from 11/17-11/21. Just bought tickets for the "Holiday Time Tour", for 3:15, Nov. 18, and am totally excited!

I have been to WDW many times, but was only at the DLR, on a day pass, back in 2001.  Reading this thread, as well as the older Holiday thread, over this past Spring and Summer, inspired me to plan this trip. 

I was craving my "Disney fix", as other than a disney cruise, last Spring, we had last been to WDW since 2009, and was bummed because did not have a full week to devote to a trip, and DH had had his Disney fill...that's when inspiration struck: since DLR is much smaller than WDW, therefore lending itself better to a 3 day tour, and my mother lives on the West Coast...we could just meet out there and leave DH out of the equation!

Anyway, I have enjoyed researching and learning more about the DLR, and am super excited to be experiencing it when it's all dolled up for the Holidays!


----------



## KCmike

blackjackdelta said:


> I will make a long story short, after be in DLR for a week and home and working for a week I had major anterior MI on the way to work and barely made it to ER, followed by a heart cath and then after some terse discussion followed by a quintuple by-pass 3 days later. The Cardiologist said if I had not been in such good shape(worked many years oversea in a very physical job) I would not have survived the MI. I am 66 Y.O. Left the hospital 3 days post op, they were driving me crazy.
> 
> I returned to work full-time two weeks ago at 6 weeks, now at at 8 weeks things are slowly improving, worst part is where they took the veins for the grafts.
> 
> My suggestion would be for him to follow his physicians advice to the letter. Once home he has to walk as much as he can tolerate if possible.
> I would not attempt to go to the resort or if so take everything real slow.
> I was told that I was not to ride in anything more than two hours at a time, no driving for at least 10 weeks(Think I listened).
> 
> I am a big strong man(6'4 215 at the time) now 194. He has to eat good low fat, no salt meals, but follow the physiians advice. I did not do cardiac rehab and so far way ahead of the plan, but to each his own.
> 
> You are not to far from the land so it looks like you could go anytime as far as distance.
> 
> Honestly I would plan another time so he might enjoy it a bit more. The sterneotomy will hurt with jostling, itch, wires may poke.
> 
> Just my two cents and best of luck to your father..the first few days post op are the worst.
> 
> Jack



Wow Jack.  Glad you are alright.  Its easy to try to push recover for sure and the hard part is always listening to what we should be doing vs. what we think we should be doing.  My father passed away a few years ago and didn't follow the advice of doctors to take it easy as well.  Life is short.  Happy to hear things are improving.  Take care.


----------



## focusondisney

Hi!   I just got off the phone with Vacation Planning, making our arrangements for our trip.  I have read about the  Holiday Tour & requested that.   The very nice CM told me there's also an _*Ultimate Holiday Tour*_  which will include the regular Holiday Tour  PLUS  premium seating for the Candlelight Processional!  It is $150 per person & no discounts (AP, Visa, AAA) apply.

The regular tour would have been $54.40 with the discount, so it is a big jump in price for the CP to be included. 

We only get tp DL every 5-6 years & we only have 5 days, so I'm OK with  splurging.  But now that I typed it out, $100 for the CP seats alone seems kind of crazy!  I don't think he mentioned any other extra features, but I will call to confirm & double check that after my 30 mark in a few weeks. 

Has anyone else booked this tour?  Did I miss any other special perks?


----------



## lurpee

Thanks for posting this!  My family will probably go this route. That's $450 for my fam ( assuming the baby is free). Did they give you any other info?
Thanks,
Kerri


----------



## focusondisney

lurpee said:


> Thanks for posting this!  My family will probably go this route. That's $450 for my fam ( assuming the baby is free). Did they give you any other info?
> Thanks,
> Kerri



No, and I didn't realize til after I hung up that I should have asked a few more questions!   

We did my dining reservations first & I said I would be interested in a CP dinner package if they became available.  The agent said they didn't have any info on that yet, but I could call back & change my reservations if they came  out later.  After we finished those, he put me on hold to pull up tour information.  When he came back, he gave me the prices for the 2 tours I want booked with my discount (AP,AAA & Disney Visa are all the same discount).  That's when he asked if I had heard about the Ultimate Holiday Tour.  He said it included all the features of the regular Holiday Tour plus reserved premium seating for the Candlelight Processional; the cost is $150 per person & no discounts apply.  

I was excited about that as it will get 2 of my priorities done all in 1.  I will be calling back to confirm after the 30 day mark & ask more questions then.  I will probably have to tweek my dining a little too, after the  CP &  tour  times get released.   

I hope someone else will have a little more information to share.  Even  tho it is pricy, it seems to be the way to go for those of us with limited time & an aversion to crowds & waiting!!


----------



## jkh1978

focusondisney said:


> Hi!   I just got off the phone with Vacation Planning



What is Vacation Planning?  Is that "concierge"?  We only booked a standard room at DLH.


----------



## jkh1978

focusondisney said:


> Hi!   I just got off the phone with Vacation Planning, making our arrangements for our trip.  I have read about the  Holiday Tour & requested that.   The very nice CM told me there's also an _*Ultimate Holiday Tour*_  which will include the regular Holiday Tour  PLUS  premium seating for the Candlelight Processional!  It is $150 per person & no discounts (AP, Visa, AAA) apply.



I thought that these could only be booked 30 days in advance?


----------



## focusondisney

jkh1978 said:


> What is Vacation Planning?  Is that "concierge"?  We only booked a standard room at DLH.



Anyone who books a reservation for any of the 3 Disney hotels can use this service.  The info was in my emailed confirmation.  They can book dining, tours, birthday parties, etc. They do  the  same things the concierge advance planners do at WDW, but you don't have to have a concierge room to use them.  I have a resrt view, room only reservation.




jkh1978 said:


> I thought that these could only be booked 30 days in advance?



We booked my dining right away, as I am within the 60 days.  I gave him my credit card numbers & he will make the tour reservations at the 30 day mark.


----------



## jkh1978

focusondisney said:


> Anyone who books a reservation for any of the 3 Disney hotels can use this service.  The info was in my emailed confirmation.  They can book dining, tours, birthday parties, etc. They do  the  same things the concierge advance planners do at WDW, but you don't have to have a concierge room to use them.  I have a resrt view, room only reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We booked my dining right away, as I am within the 60 days.  I gave him my credit card numbers & he will make the tour reservations at the 30 day mark.



maybe I'm looking at the wrong thing, but on my email and the attachment from the Walt Disney Travel Company, I see no reference to Vacation Planning.  Booked in pay and paid it off in September.


----------



## jkh1978

focusondisney said:


> Hi!   I just got off the phone with Vacation Planning, making our arrangements for our trip.  I have read about the  Holiday Tour & requested that.   The very nice CM told me there's also an _*Ultimate Holiday Tour*_  which will include the regular Holiday Tour  PLUS  premium seating for the Candlelight Processional!  It is $150 per person & no discounts (AP, Visa, AAA) apply.
> 
> The regular tour would have been $54.40 with the discount, so it is a big jump in price for the CP to be included.
> 
> We only get tp DL every 5-6 years & we only have 5 days, so I'm OK with  splurging.  But now that I typed it out, $100 for the CP seats alone seems kind of crazy!  I don't think he mentioned any other extra features, but I will call to confirm & double check that after my 30 mark in a few weeks.
> 
> Has anyone else booked this tour?  Did I miss any other special perks?



I called Dining today, who did not yet know what the plans would be with CP.  I called the Tours, and they did not know about the Ultimate package, or what times the holiday tour would be.  The only thing they could tell me was the price.  I called Vacation Planning, who mentioned the Ultimate plan at $150 and gave me the rates and discounted rates for the regular tour, but did not know what times the events would be and could only tell me any more information based on past tours.


----------



## lurpee

I called Disney Tours today and talked to Joe I think. He confirmed the Ultimate Holiday Tour just as the person first posted about it. He added that it will be available for booking Nov 3rd and said AP holders might get priority on it. He said to check the blog as well as Disneyland.com/APHappier for more info. He said that they're focusing on the Halloween parties first. 
Kerri


----------



## jkh1978

I talked to Karen.  I wonder how many people are answering the phones and if they are co-located.  Do they turn to each other and ask "why are we getting so many calls now about a thing we haven't announced yet?"


----------



## focusondisney

Hey, the CM offered to book it for me!   

 We are about 2 weeks away from Dec 3rd, so more info should start coming soon.  Anyway, he took all my info & said he'd be booking me at the 30 day mark & call me if he couldn't book it.  He's also going to be booking another tour for us, too. 


Maybe I should have kept this to myself til I got booked?!


----------



## jkh1978

focusondisney said:


> Hey, the CM offered to book it for me!
> 
> We are about 2 weeks away from Dec 3rd, so more info should start coming soon.  Anyway, he took all my info & said he'd be booking me at the 30 day mark & call me if he couldn't book it.  He's also going to be booking another tour for us, too.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have kept this to myself til I got booked?!



No, thanks for sharing.  But with this new information, and knowing that dining is going to also have plans, makes me more anxious for November to get here.

I'm on the east coast, so going to WDW, you need to plan somethings 180 days out.  So I'm too uptight to not know what the plans will be.  And I believe the people on the phone that they do not know the details, and are being friendly sharing the information that they do know.


----------



## focusondisney

Just kidding about  not sharing!  

We're coming from the east, too.  And by your ticker, it looks like we'll be there at the same time.   I've given up hoping for low crowds.  Now I'm just hoping for nice warm weather.


----------



## Sherry E

I may end up being at DLR sort of in that same time frame too, but I'll know for sure within the next week, I think.  If I get the dates I was eyeing, I'd be there from 12/2 - 12/5, but we'll see.

And I am hoping for anything BUT nice, warm weather!  December is for bundling up.  Christmas time should not be warm.  As a SoCal resident, I have been praying and wishing for cooler weather for months.  Whenever it drops down to a nice 68 degrees, it then soars back up to 90 or some crazy thing within a couple of days, and I am just hoping that the weather finally settles into a cooler pattern in late November and sticks with it for a while.

I am planning on being at DLR on either 11/11 or 11/12, to scope out the holiday merriment on Buena Vista Street and in Cars Land.  I'll be planning to post some photos after I return, so if you all don't want to see them and want to be surprised, you will have to avert your eyes!


​

Also, welcome, welcome, welcome to *LullahBelle*!  Thank you so much for joining us here.  I'm glad this thread (and the previous 'unofficial' Christmas thread) has been of help to you!  I think you picked a good time for the tour as well - that 3:15 time slot will allow you to be near the It's a Small World Holiday facade when it is lit up in the colored lights, which is magnificent!


​

There's a new Theme Week Countdown tomorrow morning, folks, so get your photos ready!


----------



## Sherry E

*I switched the sequence of upcoming themes to make sure that Bret/mvf-m11c would be able to participate in this weeks theme before heading off for his WDW trip!!*





_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 21 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, Ill be showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season officially begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the next three weeks, including three main weekly themes set for Monday, October 22nd, Monday, October 29th and Monday, November 5th; six mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we visited the playful, colorful, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  The week before that we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the globe as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  The week before that strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November.  The week before that we soaked in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



Whats next?  

Today, lets turn the spotlight on the vibrant, stunning and sometimes wacky staples of the Disneyland Resort Holiday season...... *_



*In the Spotlight this Week......

CHRISTMAS TREES!!!*​ 



_*As I learned from a local morning news show in Los Angeles a few years ago, there are approximately 700 Christmas trees at the Disneyland Resort - including in both parks, at all 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney.  These beautiful symbols of the season come in wide variety, consisting of all sizes, textures and themes.  There are very small trees featured in window displays.  There are huge trees welcoming people through the gates of Disneyland or greeting guests in hotel lobbies.  There are trees in almost every restaurant and shop.  There are trees inside Its a Small World Holiday.  There are trees filled with a bounty of ornaments, while others are rather bare.  There are trees which look as though they were made of sweet confections, or even made of paper.  There are trees in plain view, and others in unexpectedly hidden locations.  There are trees which follow the traditional red/green light pattern, while others feature very theme-specific colors and decorations.  

From the elegant to the eccentricfrom the stately to the silly...from the towering to the tinyfrom the magnificent to the mediocrethe Christmas tree is ever present around Disneyland Resort.

In the last couple of years, Ive put forth a challenge to everyone to participate in Tree Quest  the quest to find as many of the 700+ trees as you can while visiting DLR.  There have been some interesting results, and I suspect that with the new holiday decorations packages in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street this year, the Christmas tree landscape will become even more diverse and yield some wonderful discoveries!  The fun element to this quest is that no matter how many trees we all are able to locate  and remember to look for them everywhere, even in out of the way corners  no one has ever managed to locate all 700 (that I know of).

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, take a little time to admire the Christmas trees!

Stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, October 29th!!  Some great themes are coming up in the next few weeks!




This is my first tree post for the week  I will likely post more pictures later today or as the week progresses!*_ 


_*California Adventure (2011)







Main Street (2011)







Santas Reindeer Round-Up

(2011)






(2010)














Paradise Pier Hotel (2011








Grand Californian Hotel (2011)








Main Street Window Display (2011)














Golden Horseshoe (2010)













Its a Small World Holiday (2010)








New Orleans Square (2010)








Pooh Corner (2009)








Disneyland Hotel photo display (2010)








Goofys Kitchen (2010)








Coke Corner (2010)







White Water Snacks (2010)








Downtown Disney (2010)








World of Disney (2010)








Marcelines Confectionery (2010)














*_​


_* Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Christmas trees all this week!*_


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I took last year 2011 on our trip..

The Candlight Procession trees





Main Street





Tree in one of the stores on Main Street





Paradise Pier





Another store on Main Street


----------



## kylie71

Wish I was going this Thanksgiving like the last 2... I went in Sept, Labor Day weekend, but really need a do-over trip.

I have many of these tree pics, from Tree Quest 2011, thanks Sherry. That was so much fun!

Lori


----------



## lurpee

Finally uploaded some December 2006 pictures to Photobucket!  Hope this works!
Toon Town Tree--December 2006





Main Street--December 2006


----------



## lurpee

Elk GTrove Chris, Are you a professional photographer?  Your pictures are fantastic!
Kerri


----------



## Mouse13

I love all the Christmas tree photos! I believe that the Goofy's Kitchen one is my favorite so far. 

This morning I booked the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour for myself, DH, and DS for Thanksgiving Day. I hope some other Dis'ers will be joining us. This will be our first visit during the holiday season and I can hardly wait. We arrive on Wednesday, 11/21, and get to stay in the magic until Wednesday, 11/28. I know it will be crazy crowded but we know what to expect and each day we're there I believe we'll see a reduction in crowds. We haven't visited since March 2012 and there are so many new things we'll get to experience. Counting down the days!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Anyone else getting concerned about how they are going to do the parade with CP at night too??  They don't have the parade up on the calendar (Dec 1-3 is up) yet... but they do have PPP up... I am wondering if they will have to do afternoon only so as not to interfere with evening CP?  Any guesses on this?


----------



## mellers

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Anyone else getting concerned about how they are going to do the parade with CP at night too??  They don't have the parade up on the calendar (Dec 1-3 is up) yet... but they do have PPP up... I am wondering if they will have to do afternoon only so as not to interfere with evening CP?  Any guesses on this?



My guess (and it is ONLY that) is that they will cancel the parade on Candlelight Processional days, or, like you said, only do the afternoon parade.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mellers said:
			
		

> My guess (and it is ONLY that) is that they will cancel the parade on Candlelight Processional days, or, like you said, only do the afternoon parade.



Well since the cp is every night in December practically that is why I am worried... I had hoped to see the parade at night especially since afternoon messes with naps but we'll deal. I'd hate to miss it completely.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Love the Christmas Tree pictures everyone!  Thanks for sharing.  Those Marceline's candy trees are fantastic.  Never seen those before.


----------



## danimaroo

I'm concerned about the parade, as well. We'll be there from Nov. 29th-Dec. 2nd, and I'm surprised that on November 30th, there are no parades listed on the Disneyland Park Hours site. 

This seems bizarre to me. We were planning on doing the Holiday Time Tour on the 30th, and a huge benefit of that would be the reserved seating for the parade. 

I'm a WDW-veteran, so I'm not sure how the Park Hours site is normally... but do you guys think this will change? November 30th is not a Candlelight Processional night, which is why I'm confused.


----------



## ttig34

Since someone mentioned Disney will be offering an Ultimate Holiday Tour which will include everything from the regular tour, plus tickets to CP- I would venture to guess there will still be a parade. But perhaps it will only be in the afternoon.
Have a feeling they may still be trying to figure all of this out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Paradise Pier Tree:










Christmas Parade Tree:






Trees up by the Big Thunder Ranch:






The tree behind the Tour Guides Building:






Downtown Disney Tree:










DTD Business Trees:














Santa spot at the DLH:






A couple trees in the DLH gift shop:










DLH, Fantasy~ Main Tower/Lobby  Tree:






DLH, Adventure Tower Tree:






DLH, Frontier Tower Tree:


----------



## DizNee Luver

DTD Tree:






GCH Trees outside:






Main Street Tree:






























Pooh's Corner Tree:






Court of Angels Tree in NOS:






Coke Corner Tree:






GCH Gift Shop Tree:






GCH Tree:






And my favorite tree~~PPH Tree:










Close up of PPH:


----------



## mydisneymoney

Ok, couple of questions.  I posted these on the main board but have not had much response.

1.  What is the Holiday Time Tour like?  Will my DS7 like it or will he be bored?  How long is it?  I know you get VIP entrance to HM and IASW and reserved seats for the parade.  What else?  Is it worth my money for a 7 year old?
2.  Anyone know what the discount is for the tour if you use AAA?
3.  Do you pay for the tour when you book it?


----------



## focusondisney

mydisneymoney said:


> Ok, couple of questions.  I posted these on the main board but have not had much response.
> 
> 1.  What is the Holiday Time Tour like?  Will my DS7 like it or will he be bored?  How long is it?  I know you get VIP entrance to HM and IASW and reserved seats for the parade.  What else?  Is it worth my money for a 7 year old?
> 2.  Anyone know what the discount is for the tour if you use AAA?
> 3.  Do you pay for the tour when you book it?



Hi! I called about this tour yesterday. I can't comment too much, since I haven't done it yet. But the CM said it was about 3 hours long. You get a discount with an AP, AAA or Disney Visa. Cost is $54.40 per person with the discount.  I know there have been some reports on this tour.  Try doing a search on this thread or on the DL board.   You do give your credit card number when you book. I don't know if they charge it right away or not til the day of the tour. And I think you have to cancel 24 hours before.

I don't know about a 7 yo on the tour. I have done several tours @ both WDW &  but never had children on any of them. Sorry I don't have more info for you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

mydisneymoney said:


> Ok, couple of questions.  I posted these on the main board but have not had much response.
> 
> 1.  What is the Holiday Time Tour like?  Will my DS7 like it or will he be bored?  How long is it?  I know you get VIP entrance to HM and IASW and reserved seats for the parade.  What else?  Is it worth my money for a 7 year old?
> 2.  Anyone know what the discount is for the tour if you use AAA?
> 3.  Do you pay for the tour when you book it?



I did this tour by myself last December and highly recommend it!!

Tour & Pics
Starts Post #479


----------



## Sherry E

Fortunately, there is no need to do a search of this thread or of the board to get holiday tour info!  

In addition to the link Laurie just gave you (thank you for that, Laurie!), just go to Page 1, Post #3 of this thread for information.  All roads lead back to Page 1 - the Information page!  Look under the "Holiday Tour" category in Post #3 and you will find all sorts of info (including recaps/reviews)!

In fact, I'm going to add in Laurie's tour information under that same category in a few minutes!


----------



## mellers

I just went to check the Disneyland Park Hours, and the December hours had been removed--it looks like the parade situation got someone's attention.


----------



## mellers

mellers said:


> I just went to check the Disneyland Park Hours, and the December hours had been removed--it looks like the parade situation got someone's attention.



Huh.  I just went back to it, and now they're up again.  Still not showing the parade.  It must have been a temporary thing.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

mellers said:


> Huh.  I just went back to it, and now they're up again.  Still not showing the parade.  It must have been a temporary thing.



I got excited until I saw the December hours posted are only until December 3rd.  We don't arrive until the 16th with our first day in the parks on the 17th.


----------



## lurpee

The CM I talked to said that after the Halloween stuff is over, Christmas and December will be much clearer. He told me November 3rd is when we should be seeing the info but to also watch the blog and the AP page on Disneyland. 
Kerri


----------



## tksbaskets

mydisneymoney said:


> Ok, couple of questions.  I posted these on the main board but have not had much response.
> 
> 1.  What is the Holiday Time Tour like?  Will my DS7 like it or will he be bored?  How long is it?  I know you get VIP entrance to HM and IASW and reserved seats for the parade.  What else?  Is it worth my money for a 7 year old?
> 2.  Anyone know what the discount is for the tour if you use AAA?
> 3.  Do you pay for the tour when you book it?



We've done the tour twice.  I don't think your son will be bored, you may want to bring your own headphones for him (or a stretchy headband which my son wouldn't wear) as the only issue the younger ones had was the headphones were too big.  They did have alternate headphones I think the second tour.  You walk around, talk about the park/decorations, stops for fudge, treats, two rides, and the parade.  It moves right along so your son will be active.

WORTH IT??  For the parade seating alone it's worth it for your DS7.  No one in front of him, get to sit in cusioned chairs...heaven at DL 

If you'd like to look at my tour pics, there are links in my signature.  2009 we had the 'late' tour (3:00 ish with the evening parade).  2011 we took the earlier tour and watched the 3:00 ish parade.

WONDERFUL pictures of the holiday trees.  They all make me smile.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Little late today, but here are my pictures of the Christmas tree's at the DLR. Very nice theme today Sherry. 

Christmas Tree in PP at DCA





The Christmas Tree right in between the DLH and DTD





Pooh’s Corner store





Minnie’s Christmas Tree at TT





Mickey’s Christmas Tree at TT





Boardwalk Pizza & Grill Restaurant





MS Window Displays with Christmas Trees















Inside the stores in MS










Coke Corner Tree





Pioneer Mercantile















By Pooh’s Meet and Greet area





Court of Angels





Store in NOS





World of Disney Store










Golden Horseshoe


----------



## jkh1978

lurpee said:


> The CM I talked to said that after the Halloween stuff is over, Christmas and December will be much clearer. He told me November 3rd is when we should be seeing the info but to also watch the blog and the AP page on Disneyland.
> Kerri



November 3rd is only 30 days out, which gives those first people no time to plan if they want to book immediately.


----------



## Sherry E

*jkh1978 -*

Did you see the Christmas tree photos that Laurie/DizNee Luver posted earlier?  They included the "DTD Business" trees, which were the trees that were part of last year's tree contest that I told you about.


*Bret -* 

I actually switched themes for this week, specifically so you could participate in the Christmas Tree theme before you head off to WDW.  I had another theme planned for today, but I moved it to another week!  If I had kept the same theme I had planned, then the Christmas Tree theme would have fallen on a Monday while you're in Florida and possibly can't participate!


----------



## lurpee

jkh1978 said:
			
		

> November 3rd is only 30 days out, which gives those first people no time to plan if they want to book immediately.



Yep. I think it will be like a concert ticket frenzy for those first days. Hopefully they will release some info prior to the 3rd. 
Good luck to those hoping for the 3rd.


----------



## WDWFigment

Here's a Christmas photo from DCA last year. Click it for more:


----------



## NewbieMouse

WDWFigment said:


> Here's a Christmas photo from DCA last year. Click it for more:



That's a fantastic picture! I love it!


----------



## WDWFigment

NewbieMouse said:


> That's a fantastic picture! I love it!



Thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## Sherry E

WDWFigment said:


> Here's a Christmas photo from DCA last year. Click it for more:



*Hello, Tom!* 

It's good to see you back on this side of the board again!

I must say, your amazing nighttime photo of the DCA entrance during the holidays makes it look so much better than I thought it looked in person.  I felt that in person it lacked a certain 'wow factor' after dark, if that makes sense!  There should have been more lights or something.  I am hopeful that this year it will all be bigger and brighter, with the exciting Buena Vista Street and Cars Land decorations in the near future!


----------



## WDWFigment

Sherry E said:


> *Hello, Tom!*
> 
> It's good to see you back on this side of the board again!
> 
> I must say, your amazing nighttime photo of the DCA entrance during the holidays makes it look so much better than I thought it looked in person.  I felt that in person it lacked a certain 'wow factor' after dark, if that makes sense!  There should have been more lights or something.  I am hopeful that this year it will all be bigger and brighter, with the exciting Buena Vista Street and Cars Land decorations in the near future!



Thanks! You all (especially you) helped me plan so much that I actually felt like an expert on Disneyland at Christmas before we ever stepped foot in the park. Thanks to this thread, we were incredibly well-prepared, and accomplished and ATE everything we wanted. So, I figured I'd stop back here this year and share some of the photos from the trip!

As for the entrance looking better than it looked in person, that's partly due to the processing of that photo, and partly due to the entrance looking AMAZING that night in the rain. It was raining when I took that photo, but I just had to stop, set up my tripod, and capture it. I got soaked keeping my camera dry, but I think it was worth it!


----------



## sirvin12

I guess we don't get to see Fantasmic this year. It's not on the calendar on the days we are going to be in the park. Kind of sad. Oh well I guess we will do the tour instead!

Shannon


----------



## ChassidyG

I am so excited to see the Christmas decorations! I know they are up in NOS already, and cannot wait to see them this weekend! I love this time of year!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I just read on facebook where there is snow on the castle this morning!  Getting close!!!


----------



## PrincessBelle04

SOrry, if this has already been asked, but how do you think Disneyland having the CP for 20days affect crowds in December??? We have a trip tenatively planned for Dec4-7th...and I'm scared that it will be crazy crowded! 

This will be our first trip during the holiday season, as we had to cancel our trip last minute last year.  We went this year in August 13-16, and while it was crowded it wasn't unbearable...I'm hoping crowds will be like they were at this time or less. 

or should I just move our trip up a week, and go the last week of November???


----------



## shishigirl

I am loving these pictures of the trees!! Thanks everyone for posting!! They make me soooo excited for our trip in Dec. 

Also, I thought I would post this for all us who love Disneyland at Christmas time. 
http://vintagedisneylandtickets.blogspot.com/2009/12/family-circle-magazine-december-1958.html

I ran across this post with the reading and pictures for "A Christmas Adventure in Disneyland." The kids thought it was kinda fun to listen to especially if you are counting down days till you get there like us!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

OOH AHH--has anyone noticed the Disneyland calendar now has 2 banners?  "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" and "Skate into the World of Tinkerbell"!  Yay!!  Still no entertainment up for DL for December... not holding my breath, figure they will wait till 11/1... but this is something new!


----------



## Nonsuch

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Anyone else getting concerned about how they are going to do the parade with CP at night too??  They don't have the parade up on the calendar (Dec 1-3 is up) yet... but they do have PPP up... I am wondering if they will have to do afternoon only so as not to interfere with evening CP?  Any guesses on this?


A Christmas Fantasy Parade will take place in the afternoon


----------



## tksbaskets

2009

Paradise Pier:





*2011/2012*

BBQ:





A moving tree counts right?











Mainstreet tree:






Obligatory 'self portrait'






GCH:






LOVE this tree:






White Water Snacks:


----------



## kswm30b

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I may end up being at DLR sort of in that same time frame too, but I'll know for sure within the next week, I think.  If I get the dates I was eyeing, I'd be there from 12/2 - 12/5, but we'll see.



Our trips would overlap so maybe we'd see each other in the parks 



			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> And I am hoping for anything BUT nice, warm weather!  December is for bundling up.  Christmas time should not be warm.  As a SoCal resident, I have been praying and wishing for cooler weather for months.  Whenever it drops down to a nice 68 degrees, it then soars back up to 90 or some crazy thing within a couple of days, and I am just hoping that the weather finally settles into a cooler pattern in late November and sticks with it for a while.



As a northeast girl....noooo to cold weather. I hate the cold, last winter was awesome here since it wasn't too cold & we got hardly any snow. I know this year will be the opposite. It was awful when I was at WDW a few Decembers ago when it was the coldest Dec in florida in the last 30 years, we had windchill in the teens some days! It should not be colder at Disney than it is at home, just no! I'll take 60s or 70s. 



			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> I am planning on being at DLR on either 11/11 or 11/12, to scope out the holiday merriment on Buena Vista Street and in Cars Land.  I'll be planning to post some photos after I return, so if you all don't want to see them and want to be surprised, you will have to avert your eyes!



Can you scope out where the characters dressed for the holidays will be, too?


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Has anyone mentioned over here the Costco park hopper thread for the 4-day park hopper? Since they are valid over the holidays it definitely applies to the Christmas season! Because of these tickets I've added another night to our stay and we'll also be in the park our last day for a short while before heading out! Find out more in this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3007336

J.


----------



## dadzgirl70

Hello all! I'm so excited to announce my husband is treating me to a couple (no kids) trip to DL for my birthday! We'll arrive November 30th and stay through December 3rd. This thread is extremely informative, but is there anything specific I should think about scheduling or reserving during that timeframe? I'm getting lost with all the information.... But still super excited!!!!! Christmas time at DL.....gives me goosebumps


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hey everyone.  I booked a reservation for Big Thunder Mountain BBQ for December 20th at 6pm.  I am used to WDW having the park hours out about 6 months in advance, so I have no idea if the 6pm time slot for the BBQ was a good choice or not?  This will be our 4th day in the parks so we will have had time to see many of the parades and shows, however I don't want to miss out on anything either.  Can anyone advise me if I should keep the 6pm reservation or move it up a bit?


----------



## JediMasterNerd

How frustrating that Disney has posted limited information regarding the holiday time when we can start booking things now. Apparently some of it is set - or the CM is just assuming it all remains the same.

Called to make Christmas Dinner reservations at Carthay Circle Restaurant. The menu is apparently set, a 3-course meal with the entrees being Cioppino with mussells, clams, etc... Or Prime Rib. Cost is $70. They are very helpful but talk too fast to get all the information down. 

I asked about WoC and she said that WoC comes with any 2-course (or greater) dining option so we should get them. She said with ressies between 4:30 and 7pm we would go see the 9pm show and after 7pm you would go see the 10:15 show... So standard show times.

J.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

I wish they had some Christmas decorations up this weekend. I really want to see Carsland and Buena Vista Street decked out in holiday style


----------



## jkh1978

sirvin12 said:


> I guess we don't get to see Fantasmic this year. It's not on the calendar on the days we are going to be in the park. Kind of sad. Oh well I guess we will do the tour instead!
> 
> Shannon



Looks like they aren't listing all the DL entertainment yet in December except for the fireworks.  Probably still working out the CP impact.


----------



## coaches24

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hey everyone.  I booked a reservation for Big Thunder Mountain BBQ for December 20th at 6pm.  I am used to WDW having the park hours out about 6 months in advance, so I have no idea if the 6pm time slot for the BBQ was a good choice or not?  This will be our 4th day in the parks so we will have had time to see many of the parades and shows, however I don't want to miss out on anything either.  Can anyone advise me if I should keep the 6pm reservation or move it up a bit?



6 PM is a good time to eat IMO.  I havent been to DL during the holiday time yet but I have eaten at BTMBBQ around 6PM in other times of the year.  I have had good luck with walking up to the BBQ.  Have never made a res and have never waited more than 15 minutes for a table.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

I decided I wanted more information in regards to the Christmas Eve/Day dining options and called back and did a slightly better job at jotting some notes down... Regular menu items are available plus the following (other places have other items, I didn't talk about all of them)...

*Carthay Circle Restaurant*
3 course meal - $70

Starting with Spinach and Goat Cheese Tarts and baby artichokes
Entrees either 


Mediterranean black mussels, scallops, snow crab claws in a roasted tomato broth (Cioppino) 
Prime Rib of free range veal, ragout of coastal mushrooms, smoked bacon, pearl onions, fingerling potatoes



chocolate crunch mouse with raspberry port sauce.

*Wine Country Trattoria*
Pistachio crusted Colorado Lamb Chop, Potato Leak Puree, sautéed veggies - $29.99

*Blue Bayou*
Horse radish crusted prime rib, truffle infused Yorkshire pudding, blue bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables - $39.99

*Steakhouse 55*
3-course meal, $50
Entree: Grilled herbed marinated quail, mixed green salad, bacon wrapped something or other (didnt get/hear all of the details)


Hopefully this helps someone...

J.


----------



## lurpee

JediMasterNerd said:
			
		

> How frustrating that Disney has posted limited information regarding the holiday time when we can start booking things now. Apparently some of it is set - or the CM is just assuming it all remains the same.
> 
> Called to make Christmas Dinner reservations at Carthay Circle Restaurant. The menu is apparently set, a 3-course meal with the entrees being Cioppino with mussells, clams, etc... Or Prime Rib. Cost is $70. They are very helpful but talk too fast to get all the information down.
> 
> I asked about WoC and she said that WoC comes with any 2-course (or greater) dining option so we should get them. She said with ressies between 4:30 and 7pm we would go see the 9pm show and after 7pm you would go see the 10:15 show... So standard show times.
> 
> J.



Thanks for posting this!  It got me up and making reservations!  I booked BBB for the 24th which is DD's 5th b-day, lunch at Ariel's' Grotto and still need to figure out dinner that day. Thinking BB. I booked Steakhouse 55 for breakfast and Carthay Circle for an early dinner Christmas Day. 

I have to suggest that everyone ask for Neil when making dining reservations!  He's not in a hurry and loves Disneyland and Walt!
Kerri


----------



## cpster

Ah...all the pictures of the lovely trees has really gotten me into the holiday spirit today!  Thank you all for sharing.

So we are still waiting for the calendar to be published, but will be going sometime between the week after Thanksgiving and the first two weeks of December and staying at the Grand Californian.  I am thinking about packing these matching holiday dresses for the girls, a nice dress for me, and dress slacks and shirt for DH.  Would it be too strange for us to get dressed up to take photos with Santa downstairs?  We are using Photopass+ on this trip so hoping that there is a Photopass photographer there.

Thanks!


----------



## kaci

cpster said:


> Ah...all the pictures of the lovely trees has really gotten me into the holiday spirit today!  Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> So we are still waiting for the calendar to be published, but will be going sometime between the week after Thanksgiving and the first two weeks of December and staying at the Grand Californian.  I am thinking about packing these matching holiday dresses for the girls, a nice dress for me, and dress slacks and shirt for DH.  Would it be too strange for us to get dressed up to take photos with Santa downstairs?  We are using Photopass+ on this trip so hoping that there is a Photopass photographer there.
> 
> Thanks!



I hope it's not weird because we totally have the same plan! Color coordinated grown-ups and matching kids for getting some nice Christmas pictures.


----------



## coaches24

We are going down Jan 1 and will be in the parks 2-5. First time to see the Christmas decorations (though we did see IASW Christmas edition in mid Jan 2010. )


----------



## ociana

JediMasterNerd said:


> I decided I wanted more information in regards to the Christmas Eve/Day dining options and called back and did a slightly better job at jotting some notes down... Regular menu items are available plus the following (other places have other items, I didn't talk about all of them)...
> 
> *Carthay Circle Restaurant*
> 3 course meal - $70
> 
> Starting with Spinach and Goat Cheese Tarts and baby artichokes
> Entrees either
> 
> 
> Mediterranean black mussels, scallops, snow crab claws in a roasted tomato broth (Cioppino)
> Prime Rib of free range veal, ragout of coastal mushrooms, smoked bacon, pearl onions, fingerling potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate crunch mouse with raspberry port sauce.
> 
> *Wine Country Trattoria*
> Pistachio crusted Colorado Lamb Chop, Potato Leak Puree, sautéed veggies - $29.99
> 
> *Blue Bayou*
> Horse radish crusted prime rib, truffle infused Yorkshire pudding, blue bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables - $39.99
> 
> *Steakhouse 55*
> 3-course meal, $50
> Entree: Grilled herbed marinated quail, mixed green salad, bacon wrapped something or other (didnt get/hear all of the details)
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone...
> 
> J.



Thank you, that is VERY helpful!  My hubby did our reservation for Carthay Circle this morning (Christmas Lunch) and he got no details about the menu.  I booked Blue Bayou lunch on Christmas Eve yesterday and neglected to ask if there was a special menu item...mainly because I am salivating over the monte cristo that I will be eating.


----------



## lurpee

ociana said:
			
		

> Thank you, that is VERY helpful!  My hubby did our reservation for Carthay Circle this morning (Christmas Lunch) and he got no details about the menu.  I booked Blue Bayou lunch on Christmas Eve yesterday and neglected to ask if there was a special menu item...mainly because I am salivating over the monte cristo that I will be eating.



I booked Carthay Circle dinner Christmas and have decided to do BB for Christmas Eve dinner!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

lurpee said:


> I booked Carthay Circle dinner Christmas and have decided to do BB for Christmas Eve dinner!



Same with us! We'll be at CCR on Christmas at 4:50pm and at BB on Christmas Eve at 8pm... I was salivating talking to Disney Dining about their offerings!!  

J.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Taken from the Disney Parks Blog :

Weve got big news to share with you today regarding the expanded schedule for the 2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony and Processional. As we first told you in August, Candlelight is being extended to a total of 20 nights at Disneyland park this year, for the first time in its history, with two performances each night. Below is the list of currently scheduled narrators for shows from December 1-20:

Dec. 1-2: Dennis Haysbert (actor)*
 Dec. 3-5: Kurt Russell (actor and Disney Legend)
 Dec. 6-8: TBA
 Dec. 9-11: Lou Diamond Phillips (actor)
 Dec. 12-13: Dick Van Dyke (actor and Disney Legend)
 Dec. 14: Marcia Gay Harden (actress)
 Dec. 15-16: Patricia Heaton (actress)
 Dec. 17-19: Molly Ringwald (actress)
 Dec. 20: Dennis Haysbert (actor)

Please note that narrators are subject to change without notice.

*December 1-2 performances are by invitation only, as they have been since 1958, when Walt Disney first held these private celebrations to thank partners in the community for their support throughout the year.


----------



## lurpee

I love Dennis Haysbert!  I hope I can get tix for the 20th!


----------



## Sherry E

It's a pretty good line-up of narrators.  I like Dennis; I like Lou... Molly Ringwald was, of course, in many of the Brat Pack movies I loved in my younger years ("Pretty in Pink" = great movie!).

But...I'm going with Kurt!  If I decide to do the CP, Kurt will be the narrator during my time (I'm at the PPH, from 12/2-12/5 for right now, unless I switch dates) and I'm happy with him!

...That is, unless I find out that Bradley Cooper has taken over narrator duties for some of the nights (like that TBA time frame)!  If so, I'll be switching!

I was shocked to discover that the 3 hotels suddenly had availability for the first 2 weeks in December today!  I checked a few days ago, and the first week was all booked up according to the website!  Today, there was availability.

The CM on the phone told me to never rely on what the website says (even in the AP section) as far as what's available or unavailable.  She said that the current room information has to be loaded back to the site, which often times doesn't happen until the next day.  

So you could go to the DLR or AP site today and see that something is supposedly available, but when you go through the process of trying to book it and pay online, it tells you it's not available.  Then you call in and the CM will check and find that there is no availability.  

And it works the opposite way too - where you might think that something is not available but it actually is because someone else has cancelled and the updated info has not been loaded back to the website yet.  This CM said that the best way to find the most current availability info for the DLR hotels is to call in.

So I got the dates that I thought were totally booked a few days ago!


----------



## Luisa

If there is two performances a night does anyone have an idea what times they would be? I only have one night there and want to make sure I see WOC but would love to see this again.


----------



## sirvin12

Just paid off my vacation!!!!! Yahoo. Just over a month. I made journals and coupons for my girls and they turned out so cute. I made their autograph books a couple of months ago. Love the creative Disigners for sharing their talents and adding some extra magic to our trip!

Shannon


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> It's a pretty good line-up of narrators.  I like Dennis; I like Lou... Molly Ringwald was, of course, in many of the Brat Pack movies I loved in my younger years ("Pretty in Pink" = great movie!).
> 
> But...I'm going with Kurt!  If I decide to do the CP, Kurt will be the narrator during my time (I'm at the PPH, from 12/2-12/5 for right now, unless I switch dates) and I'm happy with him!
> 
> ...That is, unless I find out that Bradley Cooper has taken over narrator duties for some of the nights (like that TBA time frame)!  If so, I'll be switching!
> 
> I was shocked to discover that the 3 hotels suddenly had availability for the first 2 weeks in December today!  I checked a few days ago, and the first week was all booked up according to the website!  Today, there was availability.
> 
> The CM on the phone told me to never rely on what the website says (even in the AP section) as far as what's available or unavailable.  She said that the current room information has to be loaded back to the site, which often times doesn't happen until the next day.
> 
> So you could go to the DLR or AP site today and see that something is supposedly available, but when you go through the process of trying to book it and pay online, it tells you it's not available.  Then you call in and the CM will check and find that there is no availability.
> 
> And it works the opposite way too - where you might think that something is not available but it actually is because someone else has cancelled and the updated info has not been loaded back to the website yet.  This CM said that the best way to find the most current availability info for the DLR hotels is to call in.
> 
> So I got the dates that I thought were totally booked a few days ago!



YEAH!  You're booked now?   I hope you get to see the CP with Kurt.  He'd be my pick too at DL.

Did I share that we've booked the CP at EPCOT on Christmas with Gary Sinece?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I had mixed feelings about the CP narrators... at first I was kinda grumpy that our dates cover TBA & Lou Diamond Phillips, and that we'd miss Dick Van Dyke by a day... but as I thought about it more, I am glad... hopefully it will be less crowded on our dates because of this!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> YEAH!  You're booked now?   I hope you get to see the CP with Kurt.  He'd be my pick too at DL.
> 
> Did I share that we've booked the CP at EPCOT on Christmas with Gary Sinece?



*TK -*

I didn't know that you had already booked your CP!  I remember reading that Gary was going to be one of narrators at WDW (last year he did narrating duties at DLR).  He's a good actor.  He should be good.  Then again, even though I've never been to WDW - let alone at Christmas time - anything with the words "EPCOT" and "Christmas" in the same sentence sounds amazing to me!

Kurt just happened to be the narrator during the 12/2-12/5 dates that I originally wanted to book at the PPH (but didn't think would be available by the time I booked the room).  I thought that I'd end up with the 12/9-12/12 block of time, which would mean Lou Diamond Phillips.  It turned out that my 12/2-12/5 dates were open (because Disney 'conveniently' & suddenly opened up a bunch of hotel rooms on the very same day the CP narrator list was announced), so I nabbed them.  I'm not 100% sure if I will do the CP, but if I do it will be a good narrator!




Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I had mixed feelings about the CP narrators... at first I was kinda grumpy that our dates cover TBA & Lou Diamond Phillips, and that we'd miss Dick Van Dyke by a day... but as I thought about it more, I am glad... hopefully it will be less crowded on our dates because of this!



Very good point!  You may be right.  If the TBA narrator turns out to be someone lackluster, that will probably result in lower crowds.  If they suddenly say that the TBA person is Julie Andrews or something, expect enormous crowds!

I have a feeling that my dates (assuming I don't switch them to one week later) will be a mess, crowd-wise, simply because they will include the very first CP's available to the general public this year (which will mean a lot of bloggers, moderators, huge Christmas fans and other people heavily involved with Disney discussion boards flocking to the CP to gather details to "report" or write about the next day).  I also think that Kurt Russell will also be a big draw because of his Disney history.


----------



## dalstitch45

kswm30b said:


> As a northeast girl....noooo to cold weather. I hate the cold, last winter was awesome here since it wasn't too cold & we got hardly any snow. I know this year will be the opposite. It was awful when I was at WDW a few Decembers ago when it was the coldest Dec in florida in the last 30 years, we had windchill in the teens some days! It should not be colder at Disney than it is at home, just no! I'll take 60s or 70s.



I am with you on this one.  I would just as soon skip the cold and snow altogether.  Never would be too soon.  We must have been at WDW the same week because I remember we had to go to the mall and buy winter clothes.

I can't wait to go to DLR during the Christmas season.  I really loved the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  I am going to do the Holiday Tour again.  It was so much fun last year.  

Sherry, not sure if I will be able to check out your new theme for a few days.  We are bracing for SANDY.  The wind is starting to pick up, but we are not getting much rain in my area as of yet.  We are praying it won't be too bad.


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy Halloween week, everyone!*





_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 14 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As Ive mentioned, Ill be showcasing a particular area of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the 2012 season officially begins on Monday, November 12th!!  There are many more themes to come over the two weeks, including two main weekly themes set for Monday, October 29th and Monday, November 5th; six mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11, and a final Miscellaneous theme on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we admired the beauty of the many Christmas Trees around the Disneyland Resort.  The week before that, we visited the playful, colorful, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  The week before that we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the globe as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  The week before that strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November.  And we started off this years countdown by soaking in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



Whats next?  

Today, in honor of this frightfully fun Halloween week and all of the trick-or-treating that will take place, our theme is all about treatsboth the edible kind and the collectible kind!*_






*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES 
(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Merchandise)!!!*​ 




_* Lets face it  two of the most pleasurable things we can indulge in during any month of the year at Disneyland Resort are, simply, eating (treats) and shopping (for treasures).  During the Fall and Winter months at Disneyland Resort, you will discover special things to eat and/or buy that you may not find at any other time.  This week is a celebration of both the Treats and the Treasures of the season!

The Treats portion of this weeks theme should be easy to figure out.  Who hasnt found themselves captivated by the sights and aromas of the holiday treats at Disneyland Resort?  From the playful gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mouse ears to the decadent peppermint/candy cane fudge or ice cream, goodies are in abundance at Disneyland Resort in November-December-early January.

Whether youre enjoying a shortbread snowman cookie, a special demitasse dessert served up in a Santa Mickey mug or a handful of festive red & green candy corn, your seasonal sweet (or savory) tooth will be satisfied in every baked goods store, candy shop and popcorn cart around the entire Resort, including the Jolly Holiday Bakery, the Market House, the Candy Palace, Pooh Corner, Marcelines Confectionery and even a few places you might not expect to find treats.  Many of the restaurants around Disneyland Resort offer special dishes as well, such as the gingerbread beignets at Café Orleans and the pumpkin pie at Carnation Café.

The Treasures portion of our theme for the week means, quite simply, Souvenirs.  Keepsakes.  Merchandise.  We all know the feeling of walking along in Disneyland Resort, minding our own business, and suddenly becoming distracted by the sight of an irresistibly clever Disney collectible sitting on a shelf or hanging from a display rack.  Some of these trinkets call out to us, beckoning us to buy them and take them home.  It could be a special mug, a magnet, a gingerbread Mickey and Minnie figurine, a snow globe, a pin, a t-shirt, giant fluffy ear muffs or an ornament  whatever it is, you just HAVE to have itand you have to have it right away!  You cannot leave the park without it.  

What IS it for you?  What have been your favorite Disneyland Resort holiday souvenirs or collectibles?  Which seasonal merchandise pieces have caught your attention as you browsed the shops, whether youve bought them or not?





Stay tuned for a new theme starting on Monday, November 5th.  Some great themes are coming up in the final two weeks of this countdown!




This is Part 1 of a two-part Theme Week post.  First, the TREATS!!*_ 




_* Gummy Candy (2011):







Christmas candy corn:

(2011):






(2010):









Apples & other treats:

(2011)










































(2010)









Blue Ribbon Bakery Sign (2011):










Peppermint ice cream in chocolate/candy cane-encrusted cone (2010):








Cookies:

(2011)











(2010)









Gingerbread Cookie Mix (2010):








Peppermint Bark (2010):








Frosted Pretzels (2011):










Andjust because Halloween is this week, here are some Halloween cookies from 2011 (Im sure there are holiday versions of these cookies sold at Christmas time!):














*_​

_*Up next, the Treasures!*_ 


_* Please feel free to post photos of your favorite Holiday Treats & Treasures all this week!  (The Treats can either be things youve sampled for yourself, or just various snacks youve seen around the Resort and have taken pictures of.  Same goes for the Treasures  they can either be pieces that you own and love, or just random merchandise that youve photographed while strolling around the parks or hotels.)*_


----------



## Sherry E

_*Part 2 of 2

I’ve shown you some of the many treats…and now, it’s time for the TREASURES*_


_*Mickey snowman popcorn buckets (2010):








Holiday ears:

(2011)






(2010)








Vinylmation (2010):









Plush toys (2010):



















Mini-Trees (2010):
























Antenna toppers (2010):








Ornaments (2011):







































Crystal (2011):













Pins (2010):









Miscellaneous:

(2010)











(2011)






*_​


----------



## lucysmom

Hi, we are WDW experienced, but we are clueless about DL. We are coming before Christmas from the 18 through the 23rd of December. Does anyone know the park hours for those days? The firework and parade hours? How much was the in-room decorating service last year? The planning office does not have the in-room prices for this year yet. What did they decorate? Was it worth it? 

We are planning to take the holiday decorations tour and we are planning for the Fantasmic reserved seating. Are there any other must-do's? 

I appreciate the help. I am such a newbie here.


----------



## lucysmom

Also, if you are not going to the CP, is the DL park so overcrowded that it is to be avoided or is it a good time to ride rides? Where in the park is the CP and at what time is it held?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

lucysmom said:


> Also, if you are not going to the CP, is the DL park so overcrowded that it is to be avoided or is it a good time to ride rides? Where in the park is the CP and at what time is it held?



CP is still very much up in the air this year--I am holding out hope that we will hear more details on 11/1... but what we do know--it is 2x a night from December 1st-20th (which is why I think we'll know more on 11/1--1 month before the 1st CP night)... and it takes place in Town Square... which of course means if you enter DL the regular way (not via the monorail) it will be a mess right there.  You can get into CP via some sort of lottery if you are an AP holder (details TBA) or through a dining package (again details TBA)... my understanding that without these two options, the only way you can see it is by standing around the periphery in some areas where the traffic control cms don't move you along.  All of that said, I don't know if anyone can tell you how crowded or not lines for rides will be... if you can't watch the CP and you are in DL... you can hardly leave either... so rides may be busy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

An assortment from my Dec. 2011 trip:






























































Tasty Treats:


----------



## princess kerri

I just wanted to take a moment to thank you all, in particular Sherry, for this thread and the contributions. 

I lived in Los Angeles a few years ago when attending University there (I'm from the UK) and was lucky enough to have an annual passport the year I graduated. For some reason though, Disneyland at Christmas was only something I experienced once.
This year I'm returning with my mum who has never been (though she did experience WDW in the summer when I was younger). We lost my dad in August after a long battle with cancer and this is our big Mum & Daughter trip that is very special. A couple of weeks with friends and then finishing it off with a weekend at Disneyland for flying home.

As soon as I knew we were going for definite, I have been popping in and out of this thread. All your knowledge and the excitement you all share, as well as the beautiful pictures posted, are infectious. Thank you for making me so excited, you've made this experience even richer and we're not there yet!! 

One quick question, although I'm trying to find the answer by doing a search as well as checking historical park hours and AP blackout dates. We will be in the parks Friday 16th and Saturday 17th. So the first weekend of Christmas decorations really. Does anyone have experience with this?
Just trying to go in there prepared for the crowd level!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Loving this weeks pictures!  Getting so excited for our trip!  Thank you to everyone who takes the time to post the wonderful pictures each week!


----------



## StyledSugar

DizNee Luver said:


>



Love the pics this week!!! 

Anyone have any idea how much the Mickey and Minnies stockings were last year? We're trying to figure out whether or not we should bring our own or just buy some on Christmas Eve.


----------



## cpster

I can't wait o get a Mickey popcorn bucket!  I was just looking at my Halloween one.  Thanks for the great pics all!


----------



## StyledSugar

Any idea how much that is?


----------



## tksbaskets

StyledSugar said:


> Any idea how much that is?



I think it's between $20-30.  I bought one from Disneyparks.com last year.  Love it.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

I may have to get us that little Christmas Tree for our hotel room, after all, Santa needs to know where to put the gifts on Christmas Eve.

Another thing those pictures make me want is a freshly made Candy Cane.  I can't wait to hear the details on when they are making these.  I figure I can wait to get a ticket so I can get a cane for myself and my son.  My husband won't want one, so they can ride the thrill rides while I do this.


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

I'm so excited to go. My fathers doctors have confirmed that he will be able to go to Disneyland in early December (we weren't sure if the trip was still on because he had heart surgery 2 weeks ago,) he just won't be able to ride any roller coasters, etc which is fine because he doesn't ride them anyways.

A month or so away!  I can't wait.


----------



## mrslamb

I'm getting so excited!!!

How much are the candy canes?

Anyone have a picture of the travel mug you can get with coffee/hot chocolate in it for about $6? 

Is the parade once a day? Couldn't find times for it on DL's website but everything else in on the schedule!


----------



## StyledSugar

tksbaskets said:


> I think it's between $20-30.  I bought one from Disneyparks.com last year.  Love it.



Thanks! I think we might just have to get one of those. Like someone else said, Santa needs a tree to put the gifts under!!  Or around in this case since it's so small. lol


----------



## danimaroo

Called and booked our tickets for the Holiday Time Tour on November 30th today!  The CM gave us two choices of times; we took the 12:30 tour because we have a dinner reservation at Blue Bayou that evening.



mrslamb said:


> Is the parade once a day? Couldn't find times for it on DL's website but everything else in on the schedule!



I asked the CM about what time the parades would be and she said her "guess" was like 3:15 and 6 or 7? She wasn't sure since it's still not on the schedule, but I'm pretty sure there will be two parades. 

30 days away! I cannot WAIT to see Disneyland for the first time ever, and even better, at Christmas!


----------



## tksbaskets

In my experience the parade is twice a day.  The afternoon (3 ish) starts back by IASW and then continues around the parade route and ends up at Mainstreet.  The evening parade (6 ish) reverses the route and starts at MS going up the street to the castle and then ends back by IASW.

TK


----------



## tksbaskets

TK's favorite Holiday treat:


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Bumping up to the 1st page and doing a little dance in hopes for more Calendar info and CP info now that Halloween is over!


----------



## tlovesdis

Two weeks from right now I will be at SFO getting ready to take off for my 5 day trip to DL!!!!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Ooh! New blog about Buena Vista Street is up on the Disney parks blog!  I am on the iPad, and can't copy it here... But wanted to let you all know!  It sounds wonderful! Especially the tree lighting at dusk!


----------



## jkh1978

No updates yet to the entertainment schedule?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

jkh1978 said:
			
		

> No updates yet to the entertainment schedule?



Not yet... For my dates they've added laughing stock and royal street bachelors info... That's it... Still hoping for more!!


----------



## Royal Consort

jkh1978 said:


> No updates yet to the entertainment schedule?



I posted in another thread that I'm having kittens about the lack of entertainment schedule . We're flying from Australia to the US shortly and I only have a very short time to plan Disneyland around the entertainment before we fly. I had wanted to book restaurants around the entertainment options but I've just had to leave it. At this rate we will only know what the shows are once we get there. Oh well.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Does anyone have any information as to wither or not there will holiday in room baskets etc. available?  I really want to have something special in our room at the Grand for my family.


----------



## smokeyblue

I'm looking for some information about eh candlelight processional.   I undersatnd there are choirs and a "celebrity" guest that reads the Chrstmas story.  Beyond that I don't know much more.

Where is it held?  What time is it held?  Does it affect crowds?  

I really have no intersest in attending, but it is being held when we are there.  I just want to be prepared to avoid the crowd.

Also, what is the Holiday Tour.  How do you reserve a tour?  How much is it?

Thank you for any info you can give me!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Does anyone have any information as to wither or not there will holiday in room baskets etc. available?  I really want to have something special in our room at the Grand for my family.



I emailed vacation planning, and they will indeed have Christmas amenities (as they call them) available--they do not know what yet though--this was as of yesterday afternoon... I expect they'll have an idea very soon though!


----------



## focusondisney

Just saw they have the parade times up for the first week of Dec.  Fantasmic is not listed Mon to Thursday, just on the weekends.  CP not listed yet.


----------



## ttig34

focusondisney said:


> Just saw they have the parade times up for the first week of Dec.  Fantasmic is not listed Mon to Thursday, just on the weekends.  CP not listed yet.



Yay, finally. Hopefully, that means CP will be up soon.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay, just got off the phone with Disney Dining, had to bump up our BB ressies to 4:50 from 4:30, because I want to catch the 4 pm parade that day, and didn't want to be late.  Now, I want to know... where do the parades start from??  We usually grab some sidewalk near Carnation Cafe... but I want to be closer to the beginning of the route.  Possibly where it isn't super wide like in front of Small World (in my experience, the thinner the parade area the more interaction, then when they can spread out.)  Ideas??

Oh and 1 more thing... I asked about CP... she said they don't know anything yet, and keep checking the Disney Blog... they don't even know if they will be doing the booking, or if it will be online like a ticket, or done thru vacation planning.


----------



## lurpee

I think it starts at IASW. 

I believe the information will be available tomorrow morning. Or at least more info will be available on the AP site tomorrow. 

Good luck!  
Kerri


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

smokeyblue said:


> I'm looking for some information about eh candlelight processional.   I undersatnd there are choirs and a "celebrity" guest that reads the Chrstmas story.  Beyond that I don't know much more.
> 
> Where is it held?  What time is it held?  Does it affect crowds?
> 
> I really have no intersest in attending, but it is being held when we are there.  I just want to be prepared to avoid the crowd.
> 
> Also, what is the Holiday Tour.  How do you reserve a tour?  How much is it?
> 
> Thank you for any info you can give me!



The CP is held in Town Square which is the area right after you enter.  This is the first year it will be held on more than 2 nights (December 1st-20th).  They haven't released times yet, but soon we hope!!  It will be twice a night.  The immediate area will be very crowded, and CMs will be guiding people through and out of the area for the most part.  There are spots you can stand on the periphery to watch.  Other than that, there is supposed to be dining packages for non-AP holders to get a spot to watch, some sort of lottery for AP holders, and then with the $150 holiday tour package--you'll get a spot to watch the parade and a spot for CP... I think there is a cheaper holiday tour option that leaves out the CP.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Just saw the park hours for our travel dates... I have to admit I'm a bit disappointed in the hours.  Last year at WDW the parks where often open to 12:00am with extended hours until 3:00am.  We never stayed that late but we knew we could if we wanted too so there was never a feeling of being rushed.  Looking at past hours the week before Christmas they were open until 12:00am most nights.  This year it looks like 9:00 and 10:00pm is as late as they will remain open.  Does anyone know the likelihood of Disney extending the DL hours the week before Christmas?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> Just saw the park hours for our travel dates... I have to admit I'm a bit disappointed in the hours.  Last year at WDW the parks where often open to 12:00am with extended hours until 3:00am.  We never stayed that late but we knew we could if we wanted too so there was never a feeling of being rushed.  Looking at past hours the week before Christmas they were open until 12:00am most nights.  This year it looks like 9:00 and 10:00pm is as late as they will remain open.  Does anyone know the likelihood of Disney extending the DL hours the week before Christmas?



Right now the park hours are only posted thru dec 14th, and since most schools aren't out until the 22nd this year, I would expect the 15th-21st to look much like the 8th - 14th hours.  As far as I know only on New Years are the parks ever open after midnight... If a day turns out to be particularly busy, and the parks were posted to close before midnight, I have heard of them extending the hours a little (10 to 11 let's say) but not past midnight.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Right now the park hours are only posted thru dec 14th, and since most schools aren't out until the 22nd this year, I would expect the 15th-21st to look much like the 8th - 14th hours.  As far as I know only on New Years are the parks ever open after midnight... If a day turns out to be particularly busy, and the parks were posted to close before midnight, I have heard of them extending the hours a little (10 to 11 let's say) but not past midnight.



I am looking at the park hours right now posted until December 21st.  I'm really hoping they will be open until midnight, as DL was last year based on what I read on touringplans.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> I am looking at the park hours right now posted until December 21st.  I'm really hoping they will be open until midnight, as DL was last year base on what I read on touringplans.



Where? Disneyland.com are only up to the 14th and are the only official hours.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Where? Disneyland.com are only up to the 14th and are the only official hours.



I am on disneyland.com right now.  They are showing me until December 21st.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> I am on disneyland.com right now.  They are showing me until December 21st.



Odd.. I am too, and can't go past the 14th... You're sure your not looking at November?


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I am on disneyland.com right now.  They are showing me until December 21st.



Ok NEVERMIND!  I had a total blonde moment and was looking at the calendar totally wrong   The way the calendar looks I mistook the 14th for the 21st....lol I'll stop my panic over the hours for a few days....


----------



## tanyaewa

HOOORAY! I booked the Holiday Tour for Sat Dec 1.  The CM gave me only one option for the tour that day 10:30.  I asked when the parade would be and she didn't know but said that the tour always ended with parade.  Today they finally listed the parade times as 1pm and 3:30. 
It is the regular holiday tour and the price was $54 with 20% discount for AAA.
I am surprising my family with this.  They will be thrilled with the parade seats.  Hopefully my sons 8 & 10 will enjoy the tour part.


----------



## Beee

does anyone know if vacation planning will take a booking for the fantasmic dessert seating if I email them my credit card details?  I really don't want to be getting up at 5am next saturday to ring and book


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Beee said:


> does anyone know if vacation planning will take a booking for the fantasmic dessert seating if I email them my credit card details?  I really don't want to be getting up at 5am next saturday to ring and book



What I have done before is had them book it (asked thru email), and then I have to call with my credit card later the day they book it... they don't like you emailing your cc info.


----------



## C&B Young

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Just saw the park hours for our travel dates... I have to admit I'm a bit disappointed in the hours.... Looking at past hours the week before Christmas they were open until 12:00am most nights.  This year it looks like 9:00 and 10:00pm is as late as they will remain open.  Does anyone know the likelihood of Disney extending the DL hours the week before Christmas?



We're hoping for the same thing, an extension of park hours as the dates get closer. We're going December 9-14 and based on last year's hours Disneyland was open until midnight Tuesday through Thursday, this year park closing is listed as 9/10pm.  Plus last year there were Wednesday and Thursday Fantasmics as well as nightly 2nd WOC nightly showings.  I know WDW routinely extends hours closer to the actual dates, hopefully DLR does the same.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## StyledSugar

Just a random post because I'm so overly excited about our upcoming Christmas trip! Best thing about November........I can now say I'm going to DL NEXT month!!!!


----------



## Avery's mom

I think a lot has to do with school schedules as well...last year schools were out around the 14th, and this year many of them are out on the 21st.  Such a bummer for those of us who plan to travel the week of the 15th - 21st.  Perhaps my daughter will have to miss a few days of school before the break!


----------



## tksbaskets

tanyaewa said:


> HOOORAY! I booked the Holiday Tour for Sat Dec 1.  The CM gave me only one option for the tour that day 10:30.  I asked when the parade would be and she didn't know but said that the tour always ended with parade.  Today they finally listed the parade times as 1pm and 3:30.
> It is the regular holiday tour and the price was $54 with 20% discount for AAA.
> I am surprising my family with this.  They will be thrilled with the parade seats.  Hopefully my sons 8 & 10 will enjoy the tour part.



I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

C&B Young said:


> We're hoping for the same thing, an extension of park hours as the dates get closer. We're going December 9-14 and based on last year's hours Disneyland was open until midnight Tuesday through Thursday, this year park closing is listed as 9/10pm.  Plus last year there were Wednesday and Thursday Fantasmics as well as nightly 2nd WOC nightly showings.  I know WDW routinely extends hours closer to the actual dates, hopefully DLR does the same.  Fingers crossed!!



In an odd way it is actually good news if the parks are scheduled to close earlier... open till midnight means they are expecting heavy crowds... closed at 10?  medium crowds... closed at 8 or 9?  piece of cake--walk on to many rides!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all ! 

I can't seem to keep up with this thread lately, especially in the last week. Hurricane Sandy did a number on us here in NJ and I'm hoping my flight out to CA next Friday still holds. 

In any case, I am ready for a vacation. I'm hoping all my plans are good and we enjoy ourselves I'm immensely.  

I just spent some time going over the last few pages to catch up. Thank you to everyone who posted pictures! So looking fwd to being at Disneyland for the first official day of holiday time.


----------



## Gianna559

We were originally supposed to be in the Disneyland parks on November 12. When I found out that Disneyland will close early, I called my hotel yesterday and changed my reservation date. I'm now going on a day where Disneyland closes at midnight instead of 10pm.  

As much as I love the holidays, we used to visit the parks at that time of year, almost every time. It would have been nice to show our son all the magic of Christmas time but I'm still okay with it.


----------



## Escape2Disney

StyledSugar said:


> Just a random post because I'm so overly excited about our upcoming Christmas trip! Best thing about November........I can now say I'm going to DL NEXT month!!!!


 
I was JUST saying the same thing to my daughter! We've been excitedly planning this trip for almost 2 years.  People get tired of us talking about our plans.  Now that we're closer, maybe they'll be more tolerant. 



MyMuse said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I can't seem to keep up with this thread lately, especially in the last week. Hurricane Sandy did a number on us here in NJ and I'm hoping my flight out to CA next Friday still holds.
> 
> In any case, I am ready for a vacation. I'm hoping all my plans are good and we enjoy ourselves I'm immensely.
> 
> I just spent some time going over the last few pages to catch up. Thank you to everyone who posted pictures! So looking fwd to being at Disneyland for the first official day of holiday time.


 
I hope you, your family, and your home are all safe!


----------



## intheflame

Hi! Does anyone have a resource suggesting times to "find a spot" for parades/fireworks/shows on New Year's Eve?


----------



## MyMuse

Escape2Disney said:
			
		

> I hope you, your family, and your home are all safe!



I was very fortunate and recd only minor house damage. Due to the gas crisis, I've been stuck in the house.


----------



## Escape2Disney

MyMuse said:


> I was very fortunate and recd only minor house damage. Due to the gas crisis, I've been stuck in the house.


 
I'm happy to hear you are safe and suffered only mild damage.  No fun getting stuck in the house though!  Hopefully they'll be able to get gas into those stations soon!


----------



## C&B Young

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> In an odd way it is actually good news if the parks are scheduled to close earlier... open till midnight means they are expecting heavy crowds... closed at 10?  medium crowds... closed at 8 or 9?  piece of cake--walk on to many rides!



Now that would be good!   I think we've got too much of a WDW-mentality where the Magic Kingdom is often open until 1 or 2 am and there's nobody there after Wishes.  We keep forgetting that Disneyland crowds build and build the longer the parks are open.


----------



## Sherry E

Helllllloooooo, holiday season peeps! 

Your fearless thread leader has returned (actually I was still around on the DIS, just mainly over in the TR section this past week)!  My "Treats & Treasures" theme for the week did not seem to go over nearly as well as it did last year (it was a big hit last year), but I thank those who contributed to it!

Reminder - we are now about to kick the final "Theme Week" into warp speed/high gear!  Starting tomorrow (Mon., 11/5), there will be a different theme *every* *day* as we launch the final countdown to November 12th!  So keep those photos handy!


​


*Now...I need your help!*  I need you all to help me decide what to do.  I am heading to DLR for the holiday season festivities sometime in the next week, on an info-gathering, photo-taking mission for this thread.

But...I don't know which day to go.  Originally I was going to wait until the official opening day (Mon., 11/12).  However, it looks as though many/most things will be running (including the new Jamboree) by Friday, 11/9.  I can't be certain, though, that the characters in Winter Sweaters and holiday gear will be out before 11/12.  All of the decorations should be up before 11/12, but I also cannot be certain that sneaky Disney won't suddenly put extra decorations up in the overnight hours between 11/9 and 11/12.

The only thing that looks for sure to not be open before 11/12 is the "Christmas village" surrounding the DTD ice skating rink.  That is opening on 11/12.

So...should I wait until 11/12, when we know that everything for sure will be open and running?  Or should I go on 11/9, 11/10 or 11/11, even if the Christmas village in DTD is not open yet?

And what info do you all want to know from this exploratory mission?  

I know that Heather mentioned a while back that she would like to know where exactly the characters in holiday gear are located.  

I assume that others would like to know about any new goodies/treats that may be available this year too.  

Merchandise - what about that?  Do you all want to know if there are any particularly cute collectibles to be had?

Let me know - I'm making a list (and checking it twice!)!  I am on a mission for all of us!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry--I would love to hear about fun merchandise... Possible things I can ask vacay planning to do for my dd in a basket... I am hoping to see their amenity list for christmas soon, but, I know they will custom something up too... Maybe the glow ears, an ornament, and ???? We don't need stuffed animals or stockings... But I don't know what else to include either


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I would love to hear about the decorations in DCA & Carsland. I was disappointed for Halloween. You could barely tell it was Halloween/fall.

Rumors are that DCA will be going all out. We have a Cars xmas book and I'm hoping Carsland is decorated similarly. My DS will go nuts.


----------



## RedRosie

I'm excited to see the Ranch/Jamboree area since the reindeer are not there this year.  Also excited for the Christmas Village at the ice skating rink.  thank you so much!  Only 3 weeks to go for our surprise trip!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I would vote for you to go on or after the 12th.  That way everything is up and running. Our family would be interested in hearing about EVERYTHING Disney/Christmas. Whatever you focus on will be great, I'm sure


----------



## pixleyyy

Another vote for the merchandise!  And any cool, different decor or places that we should hit when we're there.


----------



## kylie71

Hi Sherry,
I would like to see the Christmas Village, and the ice skating rink in DTD...
Also the holiday windows along Mainstreet USA....   

Thanks,
 Lori


----------



## dadzgirl70

Hi, Sherry! Another vote for the 12th. Disney is sneaky and something spectacular may appear overnight. Plus, the ice skating rink and area surrounding it sounds like so much fun. 
Our family would love to hear/see the new merchandise and food goodies to be had this year. Have a great time!


----------



## scrapshappen

I'd love to hear about this year's holiday treats.  Anything new and different that is must try.


----------



## tksbaskets

Another vote here for 11/12!  I am interested in new decorations or disappearing (NOS anyone) decorations from past years.  You know me - I'll be happy with whatever you are able to share.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Sherry--I would love to hear about fun merchandise... Possible things I can ask vacay planning to do for my dd in a basket... I am hoping to see their amenity list for christmas soon, but, I know they will custom something up too... Maybe the glow ears, an ornament, and ???? We don't need stuffed animals or stockings... But I don't know what else to include either



*Mommy2PrincessAbby -*

Merchandise it is!  I notice that every year there is a lot of similar stuff to the previous year's merchandise selection, but then they will often throw in some really cute things as well - like some especially clever items.

I think that this year there is supposed to be a lot of new Cars Land holiday merchandise.





IdMICKEY said:


> I would love to hear about the decorations in DCA & Carsland. I was disappointed for Halloween. You could barely tell it was Halloween/fall.
> 
> Rumors are that DCA will be going all out. We have a Cars xmas book and I'm hoping Carsland is decorated similarly. My DS will go nuts.




Oh you know I am making a beeline for Cars Land and Buena Vista Street as soon as DCA opens!  I am heading to those lands before I set foot in Disneyland.  I have been getting goosebumps reading the descriptions of the Buena Vista Street holiday atmosphere, because it just sounds perfect - exactly like it would have been in 1930's Los Angeles during the holidays.

And I know that the Cars Land decor will probably contain a lot of hidden treasures - small details that you have to look closely to find.

You would not be the first person to comment on the lack of Halloween-ness at DLR this year.  I've read similar comments both here and on other boards.  They didn't even put the floral Masked Halloween Mickey at the entrance to DL as they did last year.  

And the sad thing is that even when Halloween Time was at its peak - I would say, probably around 2007 or 2008 - it still was not up to the level of detail and immersion that the holiday season is.  But, it was 50 times better than the Halloween season now!  Now, they just keep scaling Halloween Time back more and more.




RedRosie said:


> I'm excited to see the Ranch/Jamboree area since the reindeer are not there this year.  Also excited for the Christmas Village at the ice skating rink.  thank you so much!  Only 3 weeks to go for our surprise trip!



*RedRosie -*

I agree - I'm really curious to see what's happening at the Jamboree now that the reindeer are gone.  I guess we can assume Billy Hill will be performing there.  That's probably where a lot of the Winter sweater-wearing characters will end up.

I'm kind of excited about that Christmas village (or 4 "chalets") at the ice rink too!  It really does sound a lot like what used to be at the Disneyland Hotel back in the 1990's, as part of "Candy Cane Lane."  Supposedly they are selling seasonal treats and things, so we shall see!




Escape2Disney said:


> I would vote for you to go on or after the 12th.  That way everything is up and running. Our family would be interested in hearing about EVERYTHING Disney/Christmas. Whatever you focus on will be great, I'm sure



*Escape2Disney -*

It sounds like the 12th is gaining momentum!  That was always my first choice as there is a certain relevance to being there on opening day, but then it began to seem like so many things were going to be open prior to 11/12.  I don't know why Disney doesn't just say, "We're starting the season on 11/9."

I think that we will start to see photos of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decor pop up before 11/12 (probably before Friday, even), but I go really in-depth and up close with the decorations!  Whatever pops up on those 'other boards' won't be as in-depth as what I get!  I am all up in the decorations, crawling under and around people to get to things!




pixleyyy said:


> Another vote for the merchandise!  And any cool, different decor or places that we should hit when we're there.



*pixleyyy -*

Merchandise it is - and anything new or different to see that maybe wasn't there before.




kylie71 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> I would like to see the Christmas Village, and the ice skating rink in DTD...
> Also the holiday windows along Mainstreet USA....
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori



*Hi, Lori!*

Okay, so another vote for the Village, which means another vote for 11/12 (since it appears that the Village will not be open prior to 11/12, even though the rink is open now)!

Window displays it is!  I love the displays.  That's where I get into a lot of those 'crawling under and around people' situations to try to get to the displays!  I get some strange looks when I do that, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!  I notice that a lot of the displays are kind of the same every year, and then there is always one or two that's totally different from the previous years.  





dadzgirl70 said:


> Hi, Sherry! Another vote for the 12th. Disney is sneaky and something spectacular may appear overnight. Plus, the ice skating rink and area surrounding it sounds like so much fun.
> Our family would love to hear/see the new merchandise and food goodies to be had this year. Have a great time!



*dadzgirl70 -*

Hi there!  Okay, the 12th it is!  Yes, Disney is very sneaky.  Chances are they will have mostly everything running and on display for the Veterans Day weekend, but if even the Village at the ice rink is not open until 11/12, I think it's worth waiting.  And they are just sneaky enough to hold something back - let's say they keep some pivotal bit of the Cars Land decorations hidden - until 11/12.  It may be just one lone tree or decoration, but I want to be sure to see everything!

I will keep an eagle eye on the merchandise and goodies!




scrapshappen said:


> I'd love to hear about this year's holiday treats.  Anything new and different that is must try.



*scrapshappen -*

Okey dokey!  I'm hoping that there are at least a couple of new treats out this year.  We pretty much know the regular ones to expect (the gingerbread men, the holiday cookies and apples), but maybe there will be one or two new items.



tksbaskets said:


> Another vote here for 11/12!  I am interested in new decorations or disappearing (NOS anyone) decorations from past years.  You know me - I'll be happy with whatever you are able to share.



*TK -*

You were in favor of 11/12 from the beginning, so it looks like 11/12 is the popular choice - just to be on the safe side and not miss anything that Disney may put out overnight in the wee hours.

You just know I will be making a checklist of anything I notice that has disappeared (NOS is right!) from the decorations.  I am on the hunt for disappearing decorations all over DL!  Toontown is another area I worry about - I have a feeling that things are going to be disappearing from there too.  Something tells me that with the massive efforts put into BVS and CL this year, some other areas will suffer in terms of getting fewer decorations.  Hopefully not, but Disney's habit is usually 'add something in; take something out.'


----------



## StyledSugar

I'm another vote for 11/12!! My choices for your photos and reviews would be....

The Christmas Village in DTD. So excited about that!!! 

Carsland decorations

Christmas treats (old and new.....just love seeing the pics! lol)

Merchandise -- anything with 2012 on it if possible. Christmas ornaments as well if possible.

Any little Christmas trees for sale. We are hoping to get one for the room and are hoping those little ones posted earlier in this thread are still available!! The prices too, if possible.

VERY excited to see your pictures and report afterwards!!!!


----------



## MyMuse

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Helllllloooooo, holiday season peeps!
> 
> Now...I need your help!  I need you all to help me decide what to do.  I am heading to DLR for the holiday season festivities sometime in the next week, on an info-gathering, photo-taking mission for this thread.
> 
> But...I don't know which day to go.  Originally I was going to wait until the official opening day (Mon., 11/12).  However, it looks as though many/most things will be running (including the new Jamboree) by Friday, 11/9.  I can't be certain, though, that the characters in Winter Sweaters and holiday gear will be out before 11/12.  All of the decorations should be up before 11/12, but I also cannot be certain that sneaky Disney won't suddenly put extra decorations up in the overnight hours between 11/9 and 11/12.
> 
> The only thing that looks for sure to not be open before 11/12 is the "Christmas village" surrounding the DTD ice skating rink.  That is opening on 11/12.
> 
> So...should I wait until 11/12, when we know that everything for sure will be open and running?  Or should I go on 11/9, 11/10 or 11/11, even if the Christmas village in DTD is not open yet?
> 
> And what info do you all want to know from this exploratory mission?
> 
> Let me know - I'm making a list (and checking it twice!)!  I am on a mission for all of us!



I vote for 11/12 since that's when I'm there !!!!


----------



## tanyaewa

Sherry - It definitely seems like you would wait until Nov 12 if possible!  Better safe than sorry.

If you could keep an eye out for the best place to see Christmas stockings it would help me immensely when I am there next month.  I am on a mission to help a neighbour find a stocking for her adopted daughter - to match the rest of the family.  I need to know where I can find the most selection.....  
TIA!  

And thanks so much for all this amazing information.  Without you I would have no idea how amazing our little 2 day trip will be at this time of year!  I have read every word of this thread.  You rock!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry, just go on the 12th and then find me on Buena Vista Street. Deal? Haha 

And to tanyaewa on the DCA side at the moment at least, the best place to look for stockings or anything holiday related as far as decorations go would be Julius Katz & Sons on Buena Vista Street.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Sherry,

I have a challenge for you...

I would love to hear your thoughts on what exiciting things an 8-year old would want to see/experience beyond the usual rides/attractions/etc... 

I'll admit that I would prefer NOT to see any pictures of the decorations... Merchandise, treats, etc would be great but with this being a first Christmas visit I'm hoping to minimize any spoilers... But I can just skip over the pictures posted after 11/12   

Thanks!

J.


----------



## lurpee

JediMasterNerd said:
			
		

> Sherry,
> 
> 
> I'll admit that I would prefer NOT to see any pictures of the decorations... Merchandise, treats, etc would be great but with this being a first Christmas visit I'm hoping to minimize any spoilers... But I can just skip over the pictures posted after 11/12
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.



The studio my daughter does tumbling in has a dance team there for the Christmas Day Parade. One of the ladies posted a pic of the castle on Facebook and it's beautiful, I saved it on my phone even, but then had a little regret!  Glad you were thinking ahead!


----------



## MinnieM21

scrapshappen said:


> I'd love to hear about this year's holiday treats.  Anything new and different that is must try.



I'd love to hear about this year's treats as well!

I really love the cupcakes at the Jolly Holiday Bakery (especially the one they had at Halloween, yum!) and would love to know what kind of seasonal cupcake is being offered. 

Thanks so much for all of the photos and info!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!*_



*...Only 7 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_*And with the new week comes a new DLR holiday theme!!

As you know, Ive been showcasing particular areas of interest of DLR's holiday celebration each week in anticipation of the official season start date on Monday, November 12, 2012!!  We are now in the final stretch of this countdown!  Today (11/5/12) showcases our last main weekly theme.  Then, starting tomorrow, we will kick into warp speed with six mini-themes which will be featured each day from 11/6  11/11.  The final Miscellaneous theme will come on Monday, November 12th (with a catchier name than Miscellaneous, though!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for 11/12!  Also, this is a way to display the different aspects and details of the holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some people...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.

Last week, we sampled the delicious Treats and Treasures offered in the parks for the season.  Prior to that, we admired the beauty of the many Christmas Trees around the Disneyland Resort.  The week before that, we visited the playful, colorful, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  The week before that we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Prior to that we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the globe as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  The week before that strolled through the mysterious, music-filled alleys of New Orleans Square, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  The week before that we explored Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together in the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride.  The week before that we visited the rustic holiday celebration at Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The week before that, we searched for signs of Christmas in California Adventure  a park that is sure to look very different this November.  And we started off this years countdown by soaking in the small town American charm of Main Street.  



Whats next?  

Today, we venture out of the parks and enjoy some of the decorations around the other areas of Disneyland Resort!*_






*In the Spotlight this Week......

THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT 
(Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel & Paradise Pier Hotel)!!!*​ 




_* One of the wonderful aspects of the holiday season at the Disneyland Resort  and possibly one of the most overlooked  is the décor that you can find around the three Resort hotels: The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel.  Each hotel has its own unique theme and ambiance.  

Whether its the wacky, colorful, slightly off-kilter tree which greets guests at Goofys Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel; the Dickens carolers performing by the enormous, elegantly rustic Christmas tree in the cozy Grand Californian Hotel lobby; or the gorgeous, glowing jewel tones of the majestic Paradise Pier tree, there are many amazing things to see which can get you in the holiday spirit!

One of the best things to do is to curl up on a comfortable sofa or in a chair to soak in the festive atmosphere at the Grand Californian, as a pianist and guitarist take turns entertaining the audience with Yuletide favorites.  Santa Claus holds court by the tree, and there are PhotoPass photographers nearby to capture those special moments.  Or, perhaps, snuggle up by the hearth with a loved one, sipping on hot cocoa.  

Disneyland Hotels Santa Photo spot is a rather elaborate one, filled with reindeer decorations and even cookies and milk left by the fireplace.

The Christmas tree is the true highlight of the decorations at the Paradise Pier Hotel, but you can also find some colorful holiday touches near the PCH Grill and around the hotel property.

Anyone is welcome to visit the three Disneyland Resort hotels  you do not have to be an overnight guest to enjoy these offerings.



Stay tuned for a new theme starting tomorrow, November 6th.  Some great themes are coming up in this final stretch of the countdown!
*_ 




_* Disneyland Hotel:




























This giant Mickey was not at the Disneyland Hotel in 2011 - will he make a return?





















Paradise Pier Hotel:




























Grand Californian Hotel:

















































*_​



_* Please feel free to post your holiday photos of the 3 hotels of the Disneyland Resort this week (including photos of the Christmas trees - even though we already covered that theme a couple of weeks ago)!*_


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> I'm another vote for 11/12!! My choices for your photos and reviews would be....
> 
> The Christmas Village in DTD. So excited about that!!!
> 
> Carsland decorations
> 
> Christmas treats (old and new.....just love seeing the pics! lol)
> 
> Merchandise -- anything with 2012 on it if possible. Christmas ornaments as well if possible.
> 
> Any little Christmas trees for sale. We are hoping to get one for the room and are hoping those little ones posted earlier in this thread are still available!! The prices too, if possible.
> 
> VERY excited to see your pictures and report afterwards!!!!



*StyledSugar -*

I will keep watch for those little trees!  I think they're adorable, and they come in that green canister for mailing!  You know, I first spotted those cute trees in 2010 (the pictures I posted of them here last week were from November and December 2010).  I'm not sure if they had been on sale during previous years' seasons and I somehow didn't see them, but I tend to think they were not really around until 2010.  At that point, I saw them in quite a few stores - they were in the Emporium, in one or two of the hotels' gift shops, in Marceline's Confectionery and in the main shop in Frontierland.  

Last year I didn't get a chance to look around and really see if the tiny trees were still as prolific as they had been the year prior.  I know they were still being sold because I saw them in other folks' photos.  I just don't know if they were in as many places.  I have to think that those trees are very popular, and if they were not being sold again this year there would probably be something else very similar.

They even had Halloween versions of the mini-tree at one point!





MyMuse said:


> I vote for 11/12 since that's when I'm there !!!!




*MyMuse -*

It's looking like 11/12 will be the day.  It's supposed to rain this weekend - I hope it doesn't get delayed and decide to rain on 11/12.





tanyaewa said:


> Sherry - It definitely seems like you would wait until Nov 12 if possible!  Better safe than sorry.
> 
> If you could keep an eye out for the best place to see Christmas stockings it would help me immensely when I am there next month.  I am on a mission to help a neighbour find a stocking for her adopted daughter - to match the rest of the family.  I need to know where I can find the most selection.....
> TIA!
> 
> And thanks so much for all this amazing information.  Without you I would have no idea how amazing our little 2 day trip will be at this time of year!  I have read every word of this thread.  You rock!



*tanyaewa -*

Thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm glad this thread has been of help.  You will have a wonderful trip.

I will look for the stockings - especially in the shop that Jessica/Belle Ella suggested (Julus Katz & Sons)!  I would imagine (or would hope) that the shops on Buena Vista Street would have an interesting selection of stockings.




Belle Ella said:


> Sherry, just go on the 12th and then find me on Buena Vista Street. Deal? Haha
> 
> And to tanyaewa on the DCA side at the moment at least, the best place to look for stockings or anything holiday related as far as decorations go would be Julius Katz & Sons on Buena Vista Street.



*Hi, Jessica!*

I think that 11/12 looks like the day.  I don't want to miss the Christmas village in DTD, and I can't be certain that it will be open before 11/12.  I will be roaming Cars Land and Buena Vista Street like a madwoman, trying to absorb every bit of holiday-ness.  You'll definitely see me!




JediMasterNerd said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I have a challenge for you...
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on what exiciting things an 8-year old would want to see/experience beyond the usual rides/attractions/etc...
> 
> I'll admit that I would prefer NOT to see any pictures of the decorations... Merchandise, treats, etc would be great but with this being a first Christmas visit I'm hoping to minimize any spoilers... But I can just skip over the pictures posted after 11/12
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd -*

I've taken into consideration that there are probably quite a few folks who do not want to see too many of the decorations - especially the new stuff.

What I think I will do is - instead of posting the photos in order of when they were taken (like I would do in a trip report) - separate the photos into different posts after I go to DLR on 11/12.  Like, for example, I will do a post with photos of treats or anything food-related.  Then I will do a post or two of any merchandise or holiday collectibles.  Then I'll do a post or two or three with some the new Cars Land/Buena Vista Street stuff.  And I will be sure to say, "Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos are next," just to give people fair warning if they want to turn away and not see anything.  I'll be sure to announce what it is I am posting to give everyone a chance to escape before seeing the pictures.

Now, let's see...as for the 8-year-old... I'm guessing that the Jedi Training Academy is already an obvious choice!?

I would have suggested to be sure to see the reindeer at the Round-Up, but seeing as it doesn't sound like there will be any reindeer there this year, I guess that particular thing is out of the question.  However, I still think that the Jamboree (which was supposed to be called the Holly Jolly Jamboree and then was switched to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree) will be a fun place to take kids.  I think there might be some fun games or crafts back there, as well as characters - and that is one of the locations for meeting Santa.

In fact, if Santa is popular with the 8-year-old, then make sure to visit him in both parks and in all 3 hotels.

Hmmm...what else?  That Pirates League thing in New Orleans Square is not running through the holidays, it appears (at least I don't think so), or I would have suggested that.

Pirates Lair (formerly Tom Sawyer's Island) is something that a lot of folks probably don't do, so that's fun for exploring.

Always, always keep an eye out for hidden Mickeys!  There's the snowdrift hidden Mickey on the floor of the ballroom scene in Haunted Mansion Holiday (off to the right side of the room).  There are hidden Mickeys in the window displays at Ramone's House of Body Art in Cars Land.  There are hidden Mickeys in the queue for the Little Mermaid ride.

I'll keep thinking and maybe I'll come up with something else - or maybe someone else in this thread will think of some good ideas for 8-year-olds too!





MinnieM21 said:


> I'd love to hear about this year's treats as well!
> 
> I really love the cupcakes at the Jolly Holiday Bakery (especially the one they had at Halloween, yum!) and would love to know what kind of seasonal cupcake is being offered.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the photos and info!




*MinnieM21 -*

I would imagine that there will be some fun holiday cupcakes at Jolly Holiday and a few other places around the parks.  It seems that with Cars Land and Buena Vista Street being new at DCA, there must be at least a couple of new holiday treats too.  Even the Christmas village in DTD is supposed to sell seasonal treats, so I will have to survey the selection and see if there is anything festive and different than what's in the parks.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great theme day!  
*Grand Californian Hotel*
*2009*
Arrival:





Festive auto:










I spent a very enjoyable 1/2 hour with this group:





White Water Snacks:





*2011*
I can't do this tree justice:


----------



## jkh1978

Why did they say there would be CO dinging plans and then no dining plans?


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -* 

Thank you for posting your photos!  I was beginning to think my theme was totally ignored for today!  I know I can always count on you!


*jkh1978 -*

You mean for the Candlelight Processional?  Who said there wouldn't be any packages?  Was that discussed in this thread and I somehow missed it?  

The last thing I saw about the CP was tonight, on the DLR website.  I got an e-mail with a link to the page for Annual Passholders.  More info on how AP holders can enter the contest is coming next Monday, 11/12.

If Disney is reserving seats for AP holders who win the contests, maybe they decided to not sell packages?  Or maybe they are still setting aside very few seats for those who pay for packages.  I'm not sure.  All I know is, from what I saw of the CP seating at DL last year, they don't have room for too many people - so not too many people will be able to win that sweepstakes and see the CP.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Thank you for posting your photos!  I was beginning to think my theme was totally ignored for today!  I know I can always count on you!
> 
> 
> *jkh1978 -*
> 
> You mean for the Candlelight Processional?  Who said there wouldn't be any packages?  Was that discussed in this thread and I somehow missed it?
> 
> The last thing I saw about the CP was tonight, on the DLR website.  I got an e-mail with a link to the page for Annual Passholders.  More info on how AP holders can enter the contest is coming next Monday, 11/12.
> 
> If Disney is reserving seats for AP holders who win the contests, maybe they decided to not sell packages?  Or maybe they are still setting aside very few seats for those who pay for packages.  I'm not sure.  All I know is, from what I saw of the CP seating at DL last year, they don't have room for too many people - so not too many people will be able to win that sweepstakes and see the CP.




It was posted on the DL blog a few hours ago NO dinning packages this year for the CP.


----------



## kandyk

They posted it on the Disney blog.  I'm a little  disappointed they aren't having a dining package but hopefully I can get drawn for the AP or I'll have to spring for the Ultimate Holiday package that was described earlier on this thread. Either way I will go!!!


----------



## KCmike

I just read this as well.  Is this really true???  Sherry can this be???  If I was going this season I would be very upset about this.  We had serious thoughts about flying out to see Dick Van Dyke but am relieved we decided against it now.  I'm wondering if this message could be wrong?  Any thoughts???


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I'm pretty bummed... I was fine missing CP when it was on 1 weekend, and I was trying to avoid it... but them to get hopes up about a dining package and now not have one


----------



## Escape2Disney

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I'm pretty bummed... I was fine missing CP when it was on 1 weekend, and I was trying to avoid it... but them to get hopes up about a dining package and now not have one


 
I just read this and am VERY disappointed! The blog is stating that there are no dining packages.  I wonder if the rumor about the tour is still an option.  I will be an AP, but not until we arrive.  They are saying that it can be seen standing room only, but I cannot stand for more than 5 minutes at a time.  The only real way to see it would have been to have seating.  Very disappointing.


----------



## Avery's mom

Escape2Disney said:
			
		

> I just read this and am VERY disappointed! The blog is stating that there are no dining packages.  I wonder if the rumor about the tour is still an option.  I will be an AP, but not until we arrive.  They are saying that it can be seen standing room only, but I cannot stand for more than 5 minutes at a time.  The only real way to see it would have been to have seating.  Very disappointing.



The Ultimate Holiday Tour will be available for December 1st and 2nd only, from what I understand. I haven't heard many people who are happy about the way this is being arranged this year.


----------



## MileHigh

Escape2Disney said:


> I just read this and am VERY disappointed! The blog is stating that there are no dining packages.  I wonder if the rumor about the tour is still an option.  I will be an AP, but not until we arrive.  They are saying that it can be seen standing room only, but I cannot stand for more than 5 minutes at a time.  The only real way to see it would have been to have seating.  Very disappointing.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Previous post beat me to the answer!


----------



## Escape2Disney

We won't be there until the 8th, so we're out of luck.  What an awful way to treat non-AP guests.  Just another show that's hard to see from a wheelchair/scooter and small children.


----------



## Sherry E

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> It was posted on the DL blog a few hours ago NO dinning packages this year for the CP.



Thank you, *Crazy4Disney06* -

I appreciate the clarification.  I saw a mention earlier today about the CP not having dining packages in Laurie/DizNee Luver's TR, and I had no idea where that info had been posted, as I didn't see it on the Parks Blog, on the DLR website, on the Disneyland News site or anywhere.  I even checked the Disney Parks Blog a few times today, checking for CP info, and saw nothing new!  




kandyk said:


> They posted it on the Disney blog.  I'm a little  disappointed they aren't having a dining package but hopefully I can get drawn for the AP or I'll have to spring for the Ultimate Holiday package that was described earlier on this thread. Either way I will go!!!



*kandyk -*

Disney must be setting aside seats for the folks who buy the Ultimate deal, and then for whichever lucky AP people win the lottery.  But, given that the location of the CP is going to be in Town Square, they cannot have too many seats there.  From what I saw of the CP invitation-only seats last year, they are limited.  If the CP were held in a theater, that would be a different story!

I would imagine that many people will be entering the contest in hopes of attending the Dick Van Dyke nights or the Kurt Russell nights.  (Does anyone care about the Patricia Heaton night?)  With two performances each night, that will increase chances to win, but still...with so few seats, not too many people can win.

I hope they at least let us enter for more than one night, or more than one time slot per night (like they do with most of the AP lottery deals).





KCmike said:


> I just read this as well.  Is this really true???  Sherry can this be???  If I was going this season I would be very upset about this.  We had serious thoughts about flying out to see Dick Van Dyke but am relieved we decided against it now.  I'm wondering if this message could be wrong?  Any thoughts???



*Mike -*

It sounds like it (though I still don't know how I missed the no dining package info on the Blog today), sadly.

You know, in the e-mail I received with the link to the AP/CP page on the DLR site (which was not there when I checked earlier today), it said nothing about dining packages.  It only mentioned that AP holders could enter the contest and be chosen in a random draw.  More details will be available one week from today (can they drag it out any longer?).

I was going to go for one of the Kurt Russell nights, but the chances of being chosen in the AP lottery are going to be so slim that I doubt I'd be picked.  I would imagine that the Dick Van Dyke nights are going to be in hot, hot demand.

And what will end up happening is that a lot of AP people will sign up for 5 or 6 guests (whatever the maximum is that is allowed), and if they get chosen then all those seats will be blocked off even if all 5 or 6 people don't attend.

I'm just going to sign up/enter the contest for one.  I probably won't get picked, but I'm not going for the 5 or 6 people route.  I just need one seat!


----------



## Priory

This is extremely disappointing. We booked an entire trip to see candlelight. We did this because the parks blog kept advertising that even if you couldn't get a free AP seat, you could buy a dining package. Now it sounds like I have a very slim chance of getting in to see the event. There's a lot of bah humbug at the Disneyland resort these days. First they put coal into the cast member's stockings and now ours.


----------



## focusondisney

Well, I am the poster who originally was told abt the Ultimate Tour package from Vacation Planning.  I was called by them earlier today & told :  The Ultimate Holiday Tour will only be offered for Dec 1 & 2!  Not offered any other days. 


Not real happy with how Disney is handling things.  No information about the CP til the last minute, cast members giving out wrong tour information,  guests with certain passes being put thru extra scrutiny, can't get tickets for the 6 days we'll be there unless we pay extra for a single day.  Yes, I know DL is a "local" park, but as someone  flying across the country to come to their park & stay at their resort, I'm not thinking they value my business at all.  

I spoke to Vacation Planning weeks ago. Made our dining plans & told them the tours we wanted booked.  CM said "we should have no problem getting them.  We'll book  at 30 days out,"  Guess what??  They didn't get the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour..... sold out.  And they didn't even tell me; I had to ask when I called.

We'll come to DL & have a good time, but then, it's  back to WDW for us!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I just got off the phone with the tour dept. at Disney.  They confirmed that the only tour/CP combo will be December 1st and 2nd.  After that, it's Club 33 members and AP holders. Since I won't have an AP until after our trip, I won't be seeing the show.  I know there is a standing section, but it's hard to be in that chaos in a wheelchair/scooter (not a great view if you know what I mean). We'll have to try again next year.


----------



## focusondisney

Sorry you won't be seeing it.  I won't even attempt to stand with what will probably be a mob scene  And I don't even need a scooter.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm not real happy with the way Disney is handling this CP situation either, *focusondisney*.  Sigh.

First of all, I can't believe that they are only offering the Ultimate package for 12/1 & 12/2 and no other CP ceremony!?

And if Club 33 people are also going to have a crack at getting seats on the other nights when the AP holders may or may not 'win' seats, the AP holders have even less of a shot at seats.  

I walked by the CP area last year - a couple of times - and looked right at the empty chairs waiting to be filled by invitation-only guests.  There were not many.  There is just not enough room in that location to add in a lot of seats.  So the people who get chosen in this crazy lottery will really be few and far between, I think.

Of course, yes, we could all stand there and view the CP from afar - one of the people who commented on the Blog suggested that.  But unless it is 'organized standing' - in other words, a designated location or spot for people who signed up and registered to stand - then it will just be a free-for-all/get to the right place at the right time sort of situation...and that's what causes all of the crowds every year for the invitation-only events.

It just seems to me that this CP information (about the 20 nights) should have never been announced in August.  Until Disney had it all figured out exactly how they were doing the whole thing, and unless they were going to be crystal clear up front in telling everyone exactly what the chances of seeing the CP would be (making it clear up front that AP people may or may not get to see it and that there would be no dining packages, no Ultimate on any night beyond 12/2, etc.), it wasn't worth even bringing it up and getting people's hopes up.  They made it sound like, "Hey, isn't this great?  We're expanding the CP to 20 nights so everyone can see it," when, really, that's not exactly the situation.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> I'm not real happy with the way Disney is handling this CP situation either, *focusondisney*. Sigh.
> 
> First of all, I can't believe that they are only offering the Ultimate package for 12/1 & 12/2 and no other CP ceremony!?
> 
> And if Club 33 people are also going to have a crack at getting seats on the other nights when the AP holders may or may not 'win' seats, the AP holders have even less of a shot at seats.
> 
> I walked by the CP area last year - a couple of times - and looked right at the empty chairs waiting to be filled by invitation-only guests. There were not many. There is just not enough room in that location to add in a lot of seats. So the people who get chosen in this crazy lottery will really be few and far between, I think.
> 
> Of course, yes, we could all stand there and view the CP from afar - one of the people who commented on the Blog suggested that. But unless it is 'organized standing' - in other words, a designated location or spot for people who signed up and registered to stand - then it will just be a free-for-all/get to the right place at the right time sort of situation...and that's what causes all of the crowds every year for the invitation-only events.
> 
> It just seems to me that this CP information (about the 20 nights) should have never been announced in August. Until Disney had it all figured out exactly how they were doing the whole thing, and unless they were going to be crystal clear up front in telling everyone exactly what the chances of seeing the CP would be (making it clear up front that AP people may or may not get to see it and that there would be no dining packages, no Ultimate on any night beyond 12/2, etc.), it wasn't worth even bringing it up and getting people's hopes up. They made it sound like, "Hey, isn't this great? We're expanding the CP to 20 nights so everyone can see it," when, really, that's not exactly the situation.


 
Bingo! Well said.  It's a a bait and switch.  People get excited about this show, thinking they can buy their way into a seat, only to be told they have no chance if they don't pony up a load of cash for an annual pass.  Even with that pass, chances are slim you'll get a seat.  

My daughter made a good point.  There are hundreds, if not thousands, of disabled people who flock to the parks daily.. They are all but excluded from this event because joining the hordes of people pushing and shoving for a spot to watch it by standing on the sidelines.  Even fantasmic has handicap viewing areas. Will they do that for CP?


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry E said:


> I'm not real happy with the way Disney is handling this CP situation either, *focusondisney*.  Sigh.
> 
> First of all, I can't believe that they are only offering the Ultimate package for 12/1 & 12/2 and no other CP ceremony!?
> 
> And if Club 33 people are also going to have a crack at getting seats on the other nights when the AP holders may or may not 'win' seats, the AP holders have even less of a shot at seats.
> 
> I walked by the CP area last year - a couple of times - and looked right at the empty chairs waiting to be filled by invitation-only guests.  There were not many.  There is just not enough room in that location to add in a lot of seats.  So the people who get chosen in this crazy lottery will really be few and far between, I think.
> 
> Of course, yes, we could all stand there and view the CP from afar - one of the people who commented on the Blog suggested that.  But unless it is 'organized standing' - in other words, a designated location or spot for people who signed up and registered to stand - then it will just be a free-for-all/get to the right place at the right time sort of situation...and that's what causes all of the crowds every year for the invitation-only events.
> 
> *It just seems to me that this CP information (about the 20 nights) should have never been announced in August.  Until Disney had it all figured out exactly how they were doing the whole thing, and unless they were going to be crystal clear up front in telling everyone exactly what the chances of seeing the CP would be (making it clear up front that AP people may or may not get to see it and that there would be no dining packages, no Ultimate on any night beyond 12/2, etc.), it wasn't worth even bringing it up and getting people's hopes up.  They made it sound like, "Hey, isn't this great?  We're expanding the CP to 20 nights so everyone can see it," when, really, that's not exactly the situation*.




Perfectly said!  Why did they even bother anouncing anything til they had a plan in place?  Originally, I did not care about the CP at all.  We have seen it a few times @ WDW & was fine with not seeing it.  But after hearing about that Ultimate Tour, I got myself all geared up to see it.  And did not even cringe or miss a beat when that CM told me the price.  "Wonderful! Book it!", I said.  And there is _ no way_ I'm gonna jockey around for a SRO spot. 

I actually don't know how DL regulars put up with so much standing room only atractions: World of Color, Fantasmic, CP.  Maybe it's spending 35 years on my feet as a nurse, but  on vacation, I want to SIT!!!


----------



## focusondisney

Escape2Disney said:


> Bingo! Well said.  It's a a bait and switch.  People get excited about this show, thinking they can buy their way into a seat, only to be told they have no chance if they don't pony up a load of cash for an annual pass.  Even with that pass, chances are slim you'll get a seat.
> 
> My daughter made a good point.  There are hundreds, if not thousands, of disabled people who flock to the parks daily.. They are all but excluded from this event because joining the hordes of people pushing and shoving for a spot to watch it by standing on the sidelines.  Even fantasmic has handicap viewing areas. Will they do that for CP?



The bait & switch comment is right on.  I feel like DL is playing me for a sucker.  Keep all the plans secret til it's too late for people to change their plans.   They  may have my money for this vacation, but they won't get any more for looong time.

And I'm really dreading how crowded/ chaotic it's gonne be in the parks as folks linger on Main street & jockey for a viewing spot.  Not my idea of an enjoyable vacation.


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> *StyledSugar -*
> 
> I will keep watch for those little trees!  I think they're adorable, and they come in that green canister for mailing!  You know, I first spotted those cute trees in 2010 (the pictures I posted of them here last week were from November and December 2010).  I'm not sure if they had been on sale during previous years' seasons and I somehow didn't see them, but I tend to think they were not really around until 2010.  At that point, I saw them in quite a few stores - they were in the Emporium, in one or two of the hotels' gift shops, in Marceline's Confectionery and in the main shop in Frontierland.
> 
> Last year I didn't get a chance to look around and really see if the tiny trees were still as prolific as they had been the year prior.  I know they were still being sold because I saw them in other folks' photos.  I just don't know if they were in as many places.  I have to think that those trees are very popular, and if they were not being sold again this year there would probably be something else very similar.
> 
> They even had Halloween versions of the mini-tree at one point!
> .



That would be great!! We are hoping that we don't need to bring something from home or order one of the room packages to get a little bit of Christmas cheer inside our hotel room for Christmas morning. 

Thanks Sherry!!


----------



## Princess Kila

I am really interested in finding out about the different Santas they have around the resort. We will be there the first week of December and want the kids to visit one Santa. Any reports will be appreciated. I like a traditional Santa, but since we will be in California I figure we can have a change. What about the locations and decorations around Santa...what are the best.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until November 12th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*It’s time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_



*...Only 6 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_* Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you don’t have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  It’s all good!  

Everyone’s photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other – whether it’s the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_




*In the spotlight today are the beautiful, decorative and/or fragrant accents to the season….*




*HOLIDAY FLOWERS & PLANTS*




* I think it’s time for a burst of holiday color, don’t you?!  

One of the things that Disneyland Resort is famous for is its green thumb.  During any month at Disneyland Resort – but especially during the Autumn and Winter holidays - you will notice that vibrantly colored flowers and plants are used to pack a powerful seasonal punch.  Disneyland’s gardeners and designers work year-round (and ‘round the clock) on the proper creative placement and upkeep of these botanical gems, including the topiaries, the parterres, the trees and a few very dramatic flower beds…but there’s no denying that at Christmas time they make the boldest statements.

The horticultural elements of the Resort are almost as impressive as every other meticulous detail.  Stunning, eye-catching floral arrangements and lush plants dot the landscapes of the parks, serving to not only play a role in the overall ‘theme’ of the designated areas but also to complement seasonal décor.  (Even the artificial flowers are beautiful!)

From the floral Mickey that greets visitors when they pass through the turnstiles at Disneyland’s entrance, to the flowers surrounding the Partners statue, to the striking poinsettias located around the hotels - holiday colors are abundant during the Christmas season!!


Today, let’s stop and smell the roses and post our photos of holiday flowers and/or plants!!!! *




_*

Early Fall Flowers…









Late Fall/Winter Holiday Flowers/Plants…













































































































































Vintage pictures…

(2001)







(1993)






*_​


* Please feel free to post your holiday photos of Disneyland’s flowers and plants!  Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow …and then we finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 12th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day this week from today (Tuesday, November 6th) through Sunday, November 11th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Monday, November 12th – but please continue to post your Hotels of the Disneyland Resort pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*


----------



## disneydeb64

So...I've been waiting patiently (okay...IMpatiently) to book our stay for the release of MVMCP tix to go on sale for DLR, only to find this previous post by Erin Glover today:

Tonya on October 17th, 2012 at 1:19 pm
Is there a Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party in Disneyland?


Erin Glover on October 17th, 2012 at 4:44 pm
Tonya  We do not offer a special Holiday party here at the Disneyland Resort; however, there is so much to see with your regular park tickets! Well have more details soon

Is this accurate? And does anyone have any new info or details? Will there still be cookies, hot cocoa, candy canes, etc?


----------



## Sherry E

disneydeb64 said:


> So...I've been waiting patiently (okay...IMpatiently) to book our stay for the release of MVMCP tix to go on sale for DLR, only to find this previous post by Erin Glover today:
> 
> Tonya on October 17th, 2012 at 1:19 pm
> Is there a Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party in Disneyland?
> 
> 
> Erin Glover on October 17th, 2012 at 4:44 pm
> Tonya  We do not offer a special Holiday party here at the Disneyland Resort; however, there is so much to see with your regular park tickets! Well have more details soon
> 
> Is this accurate? And does anyone have any new info or details? Will there still be cookies, hot cocoa, candy canes, etc?



There's never been an MVMCP at Disneyland!  We think that there will be one next year.  The cookies, cocoa and candy canes are for sale in various shops.

Have a look at Page 1, Post #3 of this thread - there's a lot of information there that may be of interest!


----------



## skellinton

I just don't understand anything about how the CLP is being handled this year.  Granted last time I was at DL (I have been going to WDW every other year for my last 3trips) was 2005 when the CLP was open to anyone who wanted to get a dining package, but I don't understand why they are expanding it to every night but keeping it on MS.  I was sitting and watching the show since I had gotten the dining package, but I did look back at one point during the show and MS was packed.  I just don't understand the wisdom of keeping it there rather than moving it to the Fantasyland Theater. Also, having it main street means no nighttime Christmas Parade, which is such a bummer. 
  I also don't understand why they waited so long  to have the details hammered out.  They should have had the lottery a month ago,surely not all AP holders are local or can attend on such short notice.   I love that they want more people to be able to experience it, but there is less than a months notice for people to make arrangements.    
I understand there is going to be a learning curve for how this will go, but Disney is usually so good about details, this just seems crazy to be so unorganized with less than a month to go.


----------



## disneydeb64

Thanks Sherry! Being a So Cal native, you'd think I would know this stuff  Looks like the next best thing would be the Holiday tour, but at $68 PP we'll have to take a pass. I guess that means all that's left to do is pick a date and add my name to the list!


----------



## jkh1978

Did they announce what time CP will be?  How long is it?  I know this is the first year of 20 nights of CP, but does anyone have an idea how long you have to stand to get a good spot early?  Where would a good spot be?


----------



## Escape2Disney

I just saw this posted on the disney blog:

Once again, Santa and Mrs. Claus are making the trip down from the North Pole to enjoy a special visit with everyone at Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland. But this year therell be more fun than ever as they play host to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, starting November 12!

Its a jolly holiday spot filled with Disney characters, music, games, crafts and seasonal entertainment for the whole family. At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, youll be able to enjoy some of Mrs. Clauss tasty treats and try your hand at Reindeer Games like Wreath Around the Antlers or Pass the Presents. When Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies take to the stage, expect holiday tunes with a humorous twist and maybe even a singalong.

Of course, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is also the place in Disneyland park where youngsters can meet Santa Claus himself and whisper their hearts desires into his ear, right up until he departs on Christmas Eve. When Santa visits the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, youll find him in a place of honor alongside a sparkling Christmas tree, surrounded by homespun holiday trimmings.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree promises to be the perfect spot to celebrate the spirit of the season in a warm-hearted way as big as all outdoors!


----------



## kaci

Escape2Disney said:


> I just saw this posted on the disney blog:
> 
> Once again, Santa and Mrs. Claus are making the trip down from the North Pole to enjoy a special visit with everyone at Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland. But this year therell be more fun than ever as they play host to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, starting November 12!
> 
> Its a jolly holiday spot filled with Disney characters, music, games, crafts and seasonal entertainment for the whole family. At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, youll be able to enjoy some of Mrs. Clauss tasty treats and try your hand at Reindeer Games like Wreath Around the Antlers or Pass the Presents. When Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies take to the stage, expect holiday tunes with a humorous twist and maybe even a singalong.
> 
> Of course, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is also the place in Disneyland park where youngsters can meet Santa Claus himself and whisper their hearts desires into his ear, right up until he departs on Christmas Eve. When Santa visits the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, youll find him in a place of honor alongside a sparkling Christmas tree, surrounded by homespun holiday trimmings.
> 
> The Jingle Jangle Jamboree promises to be the perfect spot to celebrate the spirit of the season in a warm-hearted way as big as all outdoors!



Yay! Relieved to hear that Billy Hill is going to be around. We've never been to DL and heard them perform, but based on YouTube we're really looking forward to watching them


----------



## Escape2Disney

kaci said:


> Yay! Relieved to hear that Billy Hill is going to be around. We've never been to DL and heard them perform, but based on YouTube we're really looking forward to watching them


 
They're awesome! I look forward to hearing their christmas performance.


----------



## Nonsuch

jkh1978 said:


> Did they announce what time CP will be?  How long is it?


Schedule has not been announced, however here is an educated guess:
First performance 5:30 (based on parade at 4:00)
Second performance 8:00 (CP must complete before 9:00 Fantasmic)
Candlelight is 45 minutes.



jkh1978 said:


> I know this is the first year of 20 nights of CP, but does anyone have an idea how long you have to stand to get a good spot early?  Where would a good spot be?


Very hard to tell.  All the publicity about Candlelight might make it more difficult than previous years, even with 20 nights.
I'm hoping there will be fewer chairs, allowing for some better standing spots.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Eeek!  Have you guys checked out Disneyland.com today?  Mater is there on the bottom of the screen--and you can "follow" him and see random holiday stuff.  They are tricking out the Mad T Party-- and it says:

You're Invited to the Holiday T Party

Hats off to our first-ever rock-and-roll Holiday celebration! Between November 12, 2012 and January 6, 2013, Mad T Party gets much more "muchier": Guests who pass through the Rabbit Hole will be treated to holiday songs played by our own Mad T Party Band, a festive décor, wondiferous lighting and video effects, and more wintry whimsy throughout the party. Oh, and make sure you're there to raise a cup at "T Time"  the Mad Hatter is predicting snow!

And... WOC Holiday Surprise:

Witness an enthralling nighttime spectacular weaving water, color, fire and light into a kaleidoscope of fantasy and imagination. Watch Disney characters come to life on a shimmering veil of mist as more than 1,000 jets of water form fanciful shapes in time to the music. Joining this colorful cast of characters is Merida, from the DisneyPixar animated motion picture Brave.

A Big Job for 2 Little Guys 

Even after 227 years of making sure the holidays go off without a hitch, Kringle Academy elves Lanny and Wayne  from Disney Prep & Landing  are beside them-elves making last-minute preparations for the arrival of Santa. Can they pull it off? 

Be dazzled and delighted by this festive feast for the senses at Disney California Adventure Park.

Ooooh... and if you are going after new years... they are doing 3 King's Day... maybe this is normal... but I had never heard of it!

Join us at Big Thunder Festival Arena in Frontierland at Disneyland Park for a 3-day celebration of this Hispanic holiday commemorating the 3 gift-giving kings.

January 4, 5 and 6, 2013

For generations, the people of Spain, Mexico, Central America and Puerto Rico have observed this important holiday, also known as Epiphany, with their own unique traditions. Celebrate with this tribute featuring merry mariachi music, colorfully clad dancers and scenic displays depicting holiday rituals.

Big Thunder Festival Arena will be brightly dressed up for the occasion in cheerful colors, hanging papel picado banners and fresh flowers. See statues of the Three Wise Men bearing gifts, as well as little toy-filled shoes left out by hopeful children the night before in anticipation of gifts from the kings. 

Hot Entertainment and Hot Tamales!

Enjoy live performances throughout the celebration as the Ballet Folklorico Dancers swirl and sway in their voluminous, jewel-toned skirts and the sounds of the Grammy®-winning Mariachi Divas delight your eardrums. Some of your favorite Disney Characters will be dressed in their fiesta best, ready to party with you! 

Little kings and queens can color in the Three Kings or customize their own paper crown with sparkling "jewels." Then get a heavenly new look with a face-painted sun, moon or star!

And what holiday would be complete without something delicious? Rancho del Zocalo restaurant is featuring several specials available only during the Three Kings' Day Celebration, including sweet corn tamales with pineapple and cajeta, and savory blue-corn tamales with jack cheese in a green chili tomatillo sauce. For a sweet treat, try the cake known as Rosca de Reyes  there could be a tiny baby hidden inside!  or a strawberry-filled churro.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Eeek!  Have you guys checked out Disneyland.com today?  Mater is there on the bottom of the screen--and you can "follow" him and see random holiday stuff.  They are tricking out the Mad T Party-- and it says:
> 
> You're Invited to the Holiday T Party
> 
> Hats off to our first-ever rock-and-roll Holiday celebration! Between November 12, 2012 and January 6, 2013, Mad T Party gets much more… "muchier": Guests who pass through the Rabbit Hole will be treated to holiday songs played by our own Mad T Party Band, a festive décor, wondiferous lighting and video effects, and more wintry whimsy throughout the party. Oh, and make sure you're there to raise a cup at "T Time" — the Mad Hatter is predicting snow!
> 
> And... WOC Holiday Surprise:
> 
> Witness an enthralling nighttime spectacular weaving water, color, fire and light into a kaleidoscope of fantasy and imagination. Watch Disney characters come to life on a shimmering veil of mist as more than 1,000 jets of water form fanciful shapes in time to the music. Joining this colorful cast of characters is Merida, from the Disney•Pixar animated motion picture Brave.
> 
> A Big Job for 2 Little Guys
> 
> Even after 227 years of making sure the holidays go off without a hitch, Kringle Academy elves Lanny and Wayne — from Disney Prep & Landing — are beside them-elves making last-minute preparations for the arrival of Santa. Can they pull it off?
> 
> Be dazzled and delighted by this festive feast for the senses at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> Ooooh... and if you are going after new years... they are doing 3 King's Day... maybe this is normal... but I had never heard of it!
> 
> Join us at Big Thunder Festival Arena in Frontierland at Disneyland Park for a 3-day celebration of this Hispanic holiday commemorating the 3 gift-giving kings.
> 
> January 4, 5 and 6, 2013
> 
> For generations, the people of Spain, Mexico, Central America and Puerto Rico have observed this important holiday, also known as Epiphany, with their own unique traditions. Celebrate with this tribute featuring merry mariachi music, colorfully clad dancers and scenic displays depicting holiday rituals.
> 
> Big Thunder Festival Arena will be brightly dressed up for the occasion in cheerful colors, hanging papel picado banners and fresh flowers. See statues of the Three Wise Men bearing gifts, as well as little toy-filled shoes left out by hopeful children the night before in anticipation of gifts from the kings.
> 
> Hot Entertainment and Hot Tamales!
> 
> Enjoy live performances throughout the celebration as the Ballet Folklorico Dancers swirl and sway in their voluminous, jewel-toned skirts and the sounds of the Grammy®-winning Mariachi Divas delight your eardrums. Some of your favorite Disney Characters will be dressed in their fiesta best, ready to party with you!
> 
> Little kings and queens can color in the Three Kings or customize their own paper crown with sparkling "jewels." Then get a heavenly new look with a face-painted sun, moon or star!
> 
> And what holiday would be complete without something delicious? Rancho del Zocalo restaurant is featuring several specials available only during the Three Kings' Day Celebration, including sweet corn tamales with pineapple and cajeta, and savory blue-corn tamales with jack cheese in a green chili tomatillo sauce. For a sweet treat, try the cake known as Rosca de Reyes — there could be a tiny baby hidden inside! — or a strawberry-filled churro.




*Mommy2PrincessAbby -*

Great info!  Thank you so much.  When I was on the DLR site yesterday, there was no Mater to follow and see random things...at least not that I saw.  Maybe he was there on a different page than where I was.  Then again, I also checked that darn Parks Blog repeatedly yesterday and didn't see one thing about the CP.  As soon as I stopped checking it, they put up a blog about the CP!

You know, I could be wrong on this but to my knowledge, the 3 Kings Day celebration at DLR did not begin until this past January.  I don't remember hearing about it prior to the holiday season of 2011.

I've got to gather up all of the most recent links to the various blogs and news items and put them on Page 1 of the thread...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Mater being there to "follow" put me in a much better mood after all the CP stuff yesterday.  But, now of course--I must know when T time is, and how often?  I want to see the snow during the Mad T Party!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I emailed VP again today about the Christmas room amenities... this is their response (more detail than last week's response! But lousy punctuation lol!)

Good Afternoon, 
Thank you for your e-mail. We will be having Christmas Themed amenities available for purchase . They include a Holiday In Room Celebration , Holiday Tree and a Santa Bag filled with Disney merchandise . We are still in the process of finalizing all the items so we do not have a final price a for the amenities . 
We are looking in about 2 weeks to have all amenities finalized . 
Please contact our office or e-mail us again to get the updated information . 
Best regards, 
Disney Vacation Planning 
Disneyland Resort .


----------



## DizNee Luver

I don't have a ton of flower/plant pics but I did find a few from my Dec. 2011 trip!!
















The poinsettias were plentiful through out the parks and hotels.  Stunning!!

This was taken in front of the PPH.......granted, not a Christmas/Holiday flower but beautiful anyways~~Bird of Paradise.


----------



## KCmike

I posted by displeasure on the Disney Blog on not having a chance to have a good seat to witness the CP.  I'm really disheartened about the whole situation.  The more things I see the Disneyland Resort implement the more I shake my head.  Raising costs (I've heard more price hikes are on the way), confusion about early magic hours this past summer, Candlelight Processional exclusions (What would Walt Disney say about this?  Shouldn't the Christmas Story be for everyone?), and now the possibility of another hard ticket event for next year?  When is enough enough?  

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## focusondisney

KCmike said:


> *I posted by displeasure on the Disney Blog on not having a chance to have a good seat to witness the CP.*  I'm really disheartened about the whole situation.  The more things I see the Disneyland Resort implement the more I shake my head.  Raising costs (I've heard more price hikes are on the way), confusion about early magic hours this past summer, Candlelight Processional exclusions (What would Walt Disney say about this?  Shouldn't the Christmas Story be for everyone?), and now the possibility of another hard ticket event for next year?  When is enough enough?
> 
> Sorry for the rant.



So did I.  Hope yours stays on there, mine is gone.     Late last night, about 11 PM Eastern, there were 2  or 3 negative posts.  I added mine too, I think I was no. 16.  Checked the blog early this morning, the others were gone, mine was still there with a line on that it was awaiting moderation.  And this evening, my negative post is gone.


----------



## perlster

One of the replies to the post today on the Disney blog confirms that there will be *no reindeer* at Disneyland Park this year.


----------



## pattyduke34

I have a few that I took last Christmas season..Not the greatest but some different ones...


----------



## DizNee Luver

KCmike said:


> I posted by displeasure on the Disney Blog on not having a chance to have a good seat to witness the CP.  I'm really disheartened about the whole situation.  The more things I see the Disneyland Resort implement the more I shake my head.  Raising costs (I've heard more price hikes are on the way), confusion about early magic hours this past summer, Candlelight Processional exclusions (What would Walt Disney say about this?  Shouldn't the Christmas Story be for everyone?), and now the possibility of another hard ticket event for next year?  When is enough enough?
> 
> Sorry for the rant.



I feel the same........the park is becoming a place for those who have the money to get the perks.  I really wonder about the direction the executives are going.  



focusondisney said:


> So did I.  Hope yours stays on there, mine is gone.     Late last night, about 11 PM Eastern, there were 2  or 3 negative posts.  I added mine too, I think I was no. 16.  Checked the blog early this morning, the others were gone, mine was still there with a line on that it was awaiting moderation.  And this evening, my negative post is gone.



My comment on the blog is gone too and I really wasn't "angry", just disappointed and I hoped the "suits" were reading the comments to get a feel for how the public feels.  Really upset that it's no longer there........I didn't go overboard and rant......just stating disappointment in the lack of options for my family.  I mentioned that standing room only wouldn't work for us because of my special needs twins.  I guess they didn't like that comment???  I ranted here more than on the blog....just saying.


----------



## Escape2Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> I feel the same........the park is becoming a place for those who have the money to get the perks. I really wonder about the direction the executives are going.
> 
> 
> 
> My comment on the blog is gone too and I really wasn't "angry", just disappointed and I hoped the "suits" were reading the comments to get a feel for how the public feels. Really upset that it's no longer there........I didn't go overboard and rant......just stating disappointment in the lack of options for my family. I mentioned that standing room only wouldn't work for us because of my special needs twins. I guess they didn't like that comment???  I ranted here more than on the blog....just saying.


 
Yep. I posted twice...one just stating facts and the other showing disapointment. The post with disapointment disappeared.


----------



## tksbaskets

2011:











I guess flower pictures aren't my thing...


----------



## jkh1978

KCmike said:


> I posted by displeasure on the Disney Blog on not having a chance to have a good seat to witness the CP.  I'm really disheartened about the whole situation.  The more things I see the Disneyland Resort implement the more I shake my head.



My comment is still there.  Thought it would be gone.  Usually I'm more of a negative person when I'm mad, but tried to make it not so negative so it had a chance to stay.

Here's my comment:

We have been planning this trip for months. We had planned on attending the Candlelight Processional before it was announced to be twenty nights. But once it was extended and announced that there would be dining packages, my in-laws decided to come along. Now, Im disappointed that there are no dining packages that I looking forward to purchasing; if I was never told there would be, then I wouldnt be suffering this disappointment. Now I dont know what to do about my in-laws. They are not handicapped, but they are not able to be standing beforehand waiting at a spot and then wait more during the show. I was worried about them making it through the parks, but at least they could sit down if they needed a break. If we need to stand for an hour I think well have to leave them and tell them that the show that pushed them to go is no longer available for them.


----------



## focusondisney

jkh1978 said:


> My comment is still there.  Thought it would be gone.  Usually I'm more of a negative person when I'm mad, but tried to make it not so negative so it had a chance to stay.
> 
> Here's my comment:
> 
> We have been planning this trip for months. We had planned on attending the Candlelight Processional before it was announced to be twenty nights. But once it was extended and announced that there would be dining packages, my in-laws decided to come along. Now, Im disappointed that there are no dining packages that I looking forward to purchasing; if I was never told there would be, then I wouldnt be suffering this disappointment. Now I dont know what to do about my in-laws. They are not handicapped, but they are not able to be standing beforehand waiting at a spot and then wait more during the show. I was worried about them making it through the parks, but at least they could sit down if they needed a break. If we need to stand for an hour I think well have to leave them and tell them that the show that pushed them to go is no longer available for them.



Saw that one.  Good post!  Mine was that we were flying across the counrty just to come there & Disney seems to care only about locals & AP holders.  Ended that it would be a long time til we came back again.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Just gotta say--my countdown says an even 4 weeks!


----------



## ttig34

Just saw the Christmas season Disneyland commercial for the first time this year.  Makes me even more excited!


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until November 12th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*...Only 5 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_* Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you dont have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_




*In the spotlight today we are taking a stroll through a couple of the more rustic lands of Disneyland

(I had the most fun writing up the intro to this theme!)*




* FRONTIERLAND and CRITTER COUNTRY!!!*




*When you enter Frontierland, you are instantly transported to the Old West.  From the horseshoe imprints in the cement to the craggy peaks of Big Thunder Mountain, to the faint strains of banjo music that are difficult to trace, the moment you step into this land evocative of whippoorwills and weeds, Sarsaparilla and saloons, you feel you have stepped back in time to a rusty, dusty town.  Add in a little dash of the holidays, and you are in for a rootin tootin good time!!  

In Frontierland, ambient Christmas music is infused with that special twang and it is not uncommon to hear Country-Western inspired renditions of O Holy Night or Sleigh Ride as you roam around.  Over at the Golden Horseshoe, the wild and rollicking Billy Hill & the Hillbillies have held court for years, entertaining guests with their bluegrass holiday spectacular, but this year they will relocate to a new home at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.

Grab your boots and hat and mosey on down to Frontierland to celebrate the season, cowboy-style!



Just a whisper away from Frontierland is the little woodsy hamlet of Critter Country, home to the endearing Winnie the Pooh and his friends, including Piglet, Tigger, Eeyoreand maybe a Brer or two!

As you can imagine, the Critters celebrate the holidays in their own unique way, and things are ever so slightly topsy-turvy here and there, such as the Christmas tree located in the Pooh Corner gift shop.  One version of the tree featured ornaments covered in hunny.but the pots from which that hunny was spilling were located below the ornaments, rather than above them.  (Ponder that for a moment.)  Whats wrong with that picture?  Its a detail that implies things are charmingly askew in the Hundred Acre Wood (perhaps it was a rather blustery day when Pooh decorated his tree?).*




_*Frontierland




































































































Critter Country



















*_​


* Please feel free to post your photos of Frontierland & Critter Country all this week! 

(I am mainly focusing on the parts of Frontierland that do not involve Santas Reindeer Round-Up.  The Round-Up has already been covered in a prior theme week.  BUT, as that is a part of Frontierland, if you have photos of the Round-Up that you did not previously post during that theme week [back in September], feel free to share them as part of your Frontierland contributions!!!)

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we will finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 12th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day this week from today (Wednesday, November 7th) through Sunday, November 11th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Monday, November 12th  but please continue to post your Hotels of the Disneyland Resort pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*


----------



## sirvin12

Getting really excited!!!!!! Love everything Sherry and can't wait to see your report after you go on the 12th!

Shannon


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay, if I was to plant my family on the Carthay side of the sidewalk, facing the entrance at 4:40ish... I should be able to see the tree lighting at 5 and the PPP at 5:15, don'tcha think??  Looking at the map, I would think the tree will be in that area between the fountain and the new partner's statue...

And on a related note, has anyone ridden the street car yet?  Does it make multiple stops between the entrance and ToT?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Is the tree going to be there?  Not in last years place on Paradise Pier?  I would hope they would put it in the entrance, but before this year the DCA tree has never even had Christmas Lights on it - unless it did last year - we missed Christmas at Disneyland last year.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I'm going by the sketch in the parks blogs... and the calendar now has the tree lighting at 5 pm...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...a-street-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Carolwoodpr

I want to purchase that picture, thanks for the link.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## kswm30b

Sunday was my 30 day countdown, I feel so unprepared!!



			
				Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> I'm going by the sketch in the parks blogs... and the calendar now has the tree lighting at 5 pm...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/11/creating-holiday-traditions-on-buena-vista-street-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



My friend was there yesterday, here's a pic of the Christmas tree she posted on Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/RtJ5eWA38W/

What is the tree lighting like? Is it worth seeing?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

If it is anything like the Disneyland tree lighting, yes it is worth seeing.

That tree was absolutely beautiful, thanks for the link to your friend's picture.  I still have 44 days before our trip and can't wait.


----------



## tksbaskets

Love today's theme.  I think I just figured out that we don't spend much time in either spot - no pics from me today.  

I know we were in Critter Country once because I led my family into a dead end by the Winnie the Pooh ride.....I'm sure we've walked through Frontierland.

See - I have to go back!


----------



## pattyduke34

I did not get many pictures of this area...but found a few from last year.


----------



## hpfan100

can't wait to see it all in person...I'll be there this weekend!!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I don't have any pictures to add, but wanted to say thank you to all of the photo contributors.  I came down with some awful cold this week, and it lifts my spirits to see all of the awesome pics!


----------



## lucysmom

The vacation planning CM told me that there will be no Santa's Round-up with the reindeer this year. I hope she is wrong. What is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree? Is it the BBQ at the thunder Ranch? Is it warm enough to eat there in December? We will be there December 18-23. This is our first time so we are sooooo excited.


----------



## ChrisSD

Believe starts tomorrow night! Should be a soft start - full fireworks and music but no castle lighting and effects during the show - no soap snow afterwards etc.


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until November 12th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*...Only 4 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you dont have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_




*In the spotlight today*




*HOLIDAY PHOTOPASS PICTURES!!!*




* Whether youve held Tink in your hand, gasped in shock at Stitch popping up out of the ground, pointed up at Disney characters soarin overhead or sat on a bench next to Mickey, chances are you may have posed for a PhotoPass picture or two in the past.  

During the Christmas season you will find extra special holiday PhotoPass opportunities, including the dazzling nighttime Winter Castle; the enormous tree on Main Street; the magnificent Its a Small World Holiday façade after dark; Santa Duffy at his post in California Adventure; the real Santa in front of the stunning tree in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel, and many more.  Accentuate those photos with festive themed borders on the PhotoPass website and youve got the perfect family Christmas cards!

This year the array of fun PhotoPass opportunities is sure to be bountiful with the addition of Buena Vista Streets unique Yuletide celebration and Cars Lands own special spin on the season.*




_*

December 2008
















































































December 2009




























































December 2010

































December 2011 - Notice the teeny tiny hidden Mickeys in the white border












*_​


* Please feel free to post your holiday PhotoPass pictures! 

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we will finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 12th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day this week from today (Thursday, November 8th) through Sunday, November 11th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Monday, November 12th  but please continue to post your Hotels of the Disneyland Resort pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*


----------



## sierranevada

Quick question - is the tree up on Main street?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay, the Disney Parks Blog updated info about the Mad T Party being all Christmas'd out:

With the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort fast approaching, theres a nip in the air at Disney California Adventure park as the Mad T Party prepares to add a pinch of splendiferous spirit to each evenings celebratiousness. Those who venture down the Rabbit Hole will discover new delights  from fanciful garlands to elegant icicles to special edition silver tokens at the Mad Arcade  along with all-new songs and a bit of snowfall, just in time for T.


The fantabulous festivities are highlighted by new arrangements of popular holiday hits from the Mad T Party band, while over at the House of Cards, the Hottest Deck in Town delivers some brand new dance sets. Theres even more merry muchness, too, as the White Rabbit DJ checks his song list not once but twice to re-mix seasonal favorites. 

So practice your Futterwacken and don your hippest of holiday hats when you come for T this holiday season. Youll simply go mad for it!

So, my question is... when is T time??  On the hour??  Anyone know?


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few from last year...





















































Have a few more at home on computer will try to get them on tonight!


----------



## Daisylover

Awesome thread can't wait to go through all of it.
Thanks for your effort


----------



## jkh1978

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:
			
		

> So, my question is... when is T time??  On the hour??  Anyone know?



Check the entertainment calendar


----------



## Carolwoodpr

I am LOVING today's theme, sadly I have none to share.  We have never done photopass pictures except for the character ones.  I will have to do a few this year.

Sherry, those pictures reminded me, I sure hope you get to see Shawn and Jackie on your trip in December.  Another reason not to change the dates, right?


----------



## kswm30b

Love today's theme since I'm a photopass addict 



			
				Carolwoodpr said:
			
		

> If it is anything like the Disneyland tree lighting, yes it is worth seeing.



I didn't know they had a Disneyland tree lighting ceremony either, lol. What's it like? I didn't get to WDW during the holidays until after they had stopped doing the Epcot tree lighting, so I've never seen one at Disney.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

kswm30b said:


> Love today's theme since I'm a photopass addict
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they had a Disneyland tree lighting ceremony either, lol. What's it like? I didn't get to WDW during the holidays until after they had stopped doing the Epcot tree lighting, so I've never seen one at Disney.



At Disneyland they do the tree lighting at dusk, just as it is starting to get dark.  Keep in mind NO lights are on when they do this.  There is a big countdown and then they turn on the lights.  All of them.  It is amazing to see this tree go from dark to light.  It is stunning, in fact.

At DCA they are planning a tree lighting ceremony with bell ringers and I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

jkh1978 said:


> Check the entertainment calendar



Yeah, that doesn't help for the Mad T Party... the entertainment calendar says:  7:00, 7:05, 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00...

And since I have never been, I have no idea what that means... I understand it is a "party" but for Christmas the blog is saying snow at T time... so I am wondering if T time occures every hour??  I am sure it is something the Hatter announces... sounds totally in character for him.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Yeah, that doesn't help for the Mad T Party... the entertainment calendar says:  7:00, 7:05, 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00...
> 
> And since I have never been, I have no idea what that means... I understand it is a "party" but for Christmas the blog is saying snow at T time... so I am wondering if T time occures every hour??  I am sure it is something the Hatter announces... sounds totally in character for him.



Hopefully someone will be able to answer your question soon.  Everything starts Monday so someone should see it snow before you go.  I too need the answer to this question.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Great PP Pics Sherry and pattyduke34! *

Now this theme I can contribute to!
2009

As I recall this was the trip where I couldn't find many pp photographers and I didn't feel it was of value to buy the picture CD.  So the following were from my trusty Cannon.











2011/2012

No problem finding pp photogs this trip!




















Can't have one without the other~










OK, perhaps I didn't use Christmas frames on all but here I did!




















The downside of an early morning castle picture. 





Thanks for all the fun themes in this thread Sherry!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Thanks TK, I had forgotten about Santa Mickey until I saw your pictures.  We will have to try to get that picture this year.


----------



## pattyduke34

A few more tonight...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Almost missed today's theme:

From my mini Holiday trip last December!!





















I don't have a ton.....since I went solo and not a fan of pics of myself......


----------



## StyledSugar

Love today's theme!! Question though -- is there normally a photopass photographer near the castle at night? Those look beautiful!! 

We got the Photopass + thing for our upcoming trip and all of these pics are reassuring me that we've made the right choice. There has always been a major lack of photopass photogs whenever we go so I was quite worried about whether it would be worth it or not. We mainly got it for the character meals and ride pictures but I'd love tons of photopass pics! 

Can anyone tell me where the main photo ops are? Just so we make sure we hit all of those locations! Thanks!!


----------



## lurpee

StyledSugar said:
			
		

> Love today's theme!! Question though -- is there normally a photopass photographer near the castle at night? Those look beautiful!!
> 
> We got the Photopass + thing for our upcoming trip and all of these pics are reassuring me that we've made the right choice. There has always been a major lack of photopass photogs whenever we go so I was quite worried about whether it would be worth it or not. We mainly got it for the character meals and ride pictures but I'd love tons of photopass pics!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the main photo ops are? Just so we make sure we hit all of those locations! Thanks!!



I have a question regarding this. What is the best way/time to get a pic in front of the castle?


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Sherry E said:


>



Love this photo! I need to try to get this one with my son.

J.


----------



## DSNY4ever

I LOVE LOVE LOVE all these photo pass pics, they are fabulous!  I think I might have to break down and buy one from in front of the castle all lit up, those are fantastic.  15 days till I am there


----------



## Beee

yay, just booked our fantasmic dessert seating for the 9th of December - it is like that flicked the excited switch or something.  Up until now I've just been stressed out with all the things I have to do before we go but now I am just excited to see everything.  Loving the family photos with santa, I am going to totally make my family do that!  

and on that note given it is 5.30 saturday morning here I am going to try going back to bed


----------



## Sherry E

*With just days to go until November 12th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*...Only 3 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tie into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you dont have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that apply to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos will fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything should blend together and (hopefully) transition nicely so that no one has to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.*_




*In the spotlight today*




*HOLIDAY CHARACTER PHOTOS!!!*




* During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, sometimes the characters in the parks will dress in Winter sweaters & scarves or Santa Hats  maybe even reindeer ears.  Sometimes they simply wear their street clothes and stand in front of a holiday display of some kind.  Often times you can find these furry, playful friends around Main Street or in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals (more recently at Minnie & Friends).  


Today I am mostly posting my vintage holiday character photos (with more recent ones thrown in at the end), but please feel free to share any holiday character photos you have from any year the Disneyland Resort!!!!.*




_*

Let me go into the vault to start this off. These are all non-PhotoPass character pictures.



From 1990  Santa Goofy used to hang out in Frontierlandand on this day it was cold!  It was only in the upper 40s in the daytime and a crisp 30 degrees at night (which was a very rare occasion in SoCal at that time)!  Brrrr!...















From 1992










From 1993 & 1994













































See the interesting Christmas tree behind us, in front of the Castle?  This was not the Winter Castle in the old days 














































From 2001


















From December 2007  Goofy caught me off guard in Toontown!...












From December 2009











From December 2010









Reindeer Pluto!
















From December 2011







Duffy butt!












*_​


* Please feel free to post your holiday character pictures (and they can be non-PhotoPass pictures or PhotoPass pictures)! 

Stay tuned for another daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow and then we will finally wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 12th!!  

I will be doing mini-daily themes every day this week from today (Friday, November 9th) through Sunday, November 11th, and then the final weekly theme will be on Monday, November 12th  but please continue to post your Hotels of the Disneyland Resort pictures all week long if you have them (or any other mini-theme photos too)!!*


----------



## hollyshoffbrau

Thank you for all of the pics! They are helping me *BIGTIME* to get geared up to head back in Dec seeing all of these!!!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Thanks for the great pictures, Sherry!




Beee said:


> yay, just booked our fantasmic dessert seating for the 9th of December - it is like that flicked the excited switch or something. Up until now I've just been stressed out with all the things I have to do before we go but now I am just excited to see everything. Loving the family photos with santa, I am going to totally make my family do that!
> 
> and on that note given it is 5.30 saturday morning here I am going to try going back to bed


 
Hi, Beee! I just booked Fantasmic for the 9th as well! Which show? We're going to the 9pm show.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## tksbaskets

StyledSugar said:


> Love today's theme!! Question though -- is there normally a photopass photographer near the castle at night? Those look beautiful!!
> 
> We got the Photopass + thing for our upcoming trip and all of these pics are reassuring me that we've made the right choice. There has always been a major lack of photopass photogs whenever we go so I was quite worried about whether it would be worth it or not. We mainly got it for the character meals and ride pictures but I'd love tons of photopass pics!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the main photo ops are? Just so we make sure we hit all of those locations! Thanks!!


Yes the PP Photographers are out at night by the hub.  Look for their tripods!  Usually right in front of the castle and in the little spot on the way to Tomorrowland.

In my experience the main photopass photo-ops are outside DL in front of the Mickey and the train station, on Mainstreet by the tree, walking up Mainstreet with either the tree behind you of the castle.  In the hub by the Partners statue, in front of the castle.

DCA will probably be different now with BVS and CarsLand but it used to be the gazebo by Ariel's at Paradise Pier.  

A great tip I got was to take a picture of your photopass card in case you loose it.  You'll be able to combine cards when you order your CD if you do.

TK


----------



## Beee

Escape2Disney said:


> Thanks for the great pictures, Sherry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Beee! I just booked Fantasmic for the 9th as well! Which show? We're going to the 9pm show.  Hope to see you there!



same as us!  Seeing as we arrive that day after a 14hr flight I didn't think I'd make it for the 10pm show  - you will recognise us easily I think lol I will be the one trying not to fall asleep in my chair


----------



## Escape2Disney

Beee said:


> same as us! Seeing as we arrive that day after a 14hr flight I didn't think I'd make it for the 10pm show  - you will recognise us easily I think lol I will be the one trying not to fall asleep in my chair


 
You poor thing! That's a long flight!  I'll be the curly-haired one arriving in a scooter with 2 other women.  Are you going to stay in your seat to watch the fireworks after?


----------



## Beee

Escape2Disney said:


> You poor thing! That's a long flight!  I'll be the curly-haired one arriving in a scooter with 2 other women.  Are you going to stay in your seat to watch the fireworks after?



I know its not the greatest view but we are pretty excited to see the fireworks as a great finale to our first day in the park so we'll probably do that and then try to see it from a better view later in our stay.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Just saw the Towmater Christmas commercial!  Hubby and I will be there 2 weeks from Sunday for our 24th Anniversary. Using the last of our AP's (next year we are going to London!)  Love this time of year!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few for today's theme..


----------



## kswm30b

This is my favorite day of pics so far  

Love the old pics, Sherry! If only Roger Rabbit still met!


----------



## StyledSugar

tksbaskets said:


> Yes the PP Photographers are out at night by the hub.  Look for their tripods!  Usually right in front of the castle and in the little spot on the way to Tomorrowland.
> 
> In my experience the main photopass photo-ops are outside DL in front of the Mickey and the train station, on Mainstreet by the tree, walking up Mainstreet with either the tree behind you of the castle.  In the hub by the Partners statue, in front of the castle.
> 
> DCA will probably be different now with BVS and CarsLand but it used to be the gazebo by Ariel's at Paradise Pier.
> 
> A great tip I got was to take a picture of your photopass card in case you loose it.  You'll be able to combine cards when you order your CD if you do.
> 
> TK



Thank you very much for the information!! This will be the first trip where we'll be scouting out photopass photogs. lol 

Looks like we'll be in the park at the same time. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Hi all,

While I'm still 6-7 weeks out I'm already thinking about how to surprise my son with our Christmas trip.... After reading about the addition of glow ears for the fireworks I thought that would be great. But it looks like you can only buy them at Disneyland and not online nor at a Disney store... Anyone know for sure?? Are there Christmas versions of the ears?? Any other ideas on ways to surprise a kid with a Christmas trip?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## dismomofbn

We arrived yesterday for the opening weekend of the holidays. We woke up our kids at 3 am to catch our flight and were so pleased that we had actually pulled off the surprise trip we had been planning for months. I just wanted to report that there is snow in DCA! We went to the Mad T party last night and as they belted out the Christmas songs, snow started falling! It was an amazing surprise and the kids (DS 17 & DD 14) had a blast. Can't wait to do more holiday exploring today at both parks.


----------



## LullahBelle

dismomofbn said:


> We arrived yesterday for the opening weekend of the holidays. We woke up our kids at 3 am to catch our flight and were so pleased that we had actually pulled off the surprise trip we had been planning for months. I just wanted to report that there is snow in DCA! We went to the Mad T party last night and as they belted out the Christmas songs, snow started falling! It was an amazing surprise and the kids (DS 17 & DD 14) had a blast. Can't wait to do more holiday exploring today at both parks.



HOW EXCITING!! I'll be there in exactly 1 week, and  love hearing how the Holiday season is already being rolled out! And yes, did hear about the snowstorm that hit the West Coast...unfortunately it's moving East, but that's another story, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

*Were in the home stretch!  With just days to go until November 12th rolls around, you know what that means....*



_*Its time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*...Only 2 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may have tied tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tied into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you didnt have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have had photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that applied to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  Its all good!  

Everyones photos have fit into many of the themes one way or the other  whether its been the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything blended together and (hopefully) transitioned nicely so that no one had to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.

Tomorrow is the final mini-theme of the countdown, and the final major theme will be in 2 days - on Monday, November 12th.*_




*In the spotlight today&*





*HOLIDAY WREATHS!!!*




*Much like the Christmas trees of the Disneyland Resort, you can find a wide variety of festive wreaths fitting the various themes and color schemes of their designated posts/locations  in both parks, inside restaurants, in shops, on rides, in Downtown Disney and at the 3 hotels.

Ive taken photos of many of these wreaths.  Today, I am sharing pictures of some my favorites of the bunch!*




_* Main Street&














Vintage Main Street  Circa 1993&










Carnation Café&









Frontierland&










Santas Reindeer Round-Up&













































Toontown&









Vintage Toontown  Circa 2001&









Its a Small World Holiday (I am only including a few here, but there are many wreaths lining the path to IASWH)&





























New Orleans Square (Im not including the masks because those are masks, not wreaths!)&
















Disneyland Hotel&










Goofys Kitchen&









Uh oh!  Someones got a wreath on his head!




*_​





* Please feel free to post your holiday wreath pictures! 

Stay tuned for the final daily countdown mini-theme tomorrow &and then we will wrap up our countdowns and themes on Monday, November 12th!! *


----------



## monkey30

I am soooo excited! I think I am even more excited to go during the Christmas season then I was to go in Halloween! 

I keep looking at these wonderful pictures and loving it!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

dismomofbn said:


> We arrived yesterday for the opening weekend of the holidays. We woke up our kids at 3 am to catch our flight and were so pleased that we had actually pulled off the surprise trip we had been planning for months. I just wanted to report that there is snow in DCA! We went to the Mad T party last night and as they belted out the Christmas songs, snow started falling! It was an amazing surprise and the kids (DS 17 & DD 14) had a blast. Can't wait to do more holiday exploring today at both parks.



I don't suppose you know what time it was when it snowed at the Mad T Party do you?

There are a few of us that want to know what times in the evening this happens.  We have never been there so don't know what T time is all about.


----------



## 10stime

For those of you Monte Cristo lovers, I saw a picture on another website of the Monte Cristo Bites they are offering at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year (8 pieces with dipping sauce for $6.25).  They are also doing the decorate your own cookie (my niece loved doing this our last trip) and candy cane cotton candy!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

10stime said:


> For those of you Monte Cristo lovers, I saw a picture on another website of the Monte Cristo Bites they are offering at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year (8 pieces with dipping sauce for $6.25).  They are also doing the decorate your own cookie (my niece loved doing this our last trip) and candy cane cotton candy!



I am not a fan of the Monte Cristo but love cotton candy and candy canes.  I will have to try the combination when we go.


----------



## mrslamb

10stime said:


> For those of you Monte Cristo lovers, I saw a picture on another website of the Monte Cristo Bites they are offering at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year (8 pieces with dipping sauce for $6.25).  They are also doing the decorate your own cookie (my niece loved doing this our last trip) and candy cane cotton candy!



What is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree?


----------



## dizneedoll

mrslamb said:


> What is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree?



It's basically the holiday stuff they do the Big Thunder Ranch area. 

From the Disney Parks Blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...he-jingle-jangle-jamboree-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## MyMuse

Just a quick post to say we arrived in CA yesterday and had great fun so far. Monday afternoon brings us to Disneyland!!!! Yaaaaahoooooooo!!!!!

We did El Capitan too see Wreck It Ralph, visited Soda Shop. Today was D23 day with Mickeys of Glendale fun, lunch at O Shanters, then the D23 Studio Tour. Good lot, I bought stuff...too much stuff. LOL! Monday includes a visit to Ron Reagan Library before heading to Disneyland.


----------



## Cinderpamela

That sounds great, we really missed the cookie decorating when they put the Thunder Mtn BBQ in the spot where it used to be and the cookies werent offered anymore. Now we have many reasons to check out the Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year... Santa, Billy Hill and the Hillbillies will be there, they will have the cookies to decorate, and they will have Monte Christo bites which sound delectable!!


----------



## tksbaskets

*2009*






NOS






On the castle





*2011*
I seem to take the same pics every year...although I did attempt to be a bit 'artier' 

Castle again





 NOS


----------



## Sherry E

*As I busily prepare to head to our beloved parks tomorrow for the opening day of the holiday season, I also must bring this thread’s Theme Weeks Countdown to its near-finish.  We’re almost there!  With November 12th coming tomorrow, you know what that means....*



_*It’s time for the Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*...Only 1 Day Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!!*​




_*Each day this week there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Some of the daily themes may have tied tie in to a theme from the prior day or from the following day, or even tied into the main theme for the week (which is the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort until 11/12).  If you didn’t have any holiday photos of the Hotels, you may have had photos for one of the mini-themes.  You may have photos that applied to both the mini-themes and the weekly themes.  It’s all good!  

Everyone’s photos have fit into many of the themes one way or the other – whether it’s been the overall weekly theme or the daily mini-themes, or both!  Everything blended together and (hopefully) transitioned nicely so that no one had to sit out of the photo-sharing fun for longer than a couple of days.

Today is the final mini-theme of this year’s countdown, and the final major theme will be tomorrow - on Monday, November 12th.*_




*In the spotlight today is the enchanting, glowing, sparkling, icicle-covered symbol of the Disneyland Resort Holiday season…*





*SLEEPING BEAUTY'S WINTER CASTLE!!!*




*As the primary icon of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the Winter Castle shines like a glorious beacon in the night, warming our hearts and bringing smiles to our faces.  But be sure to catch it when its icicles are in full ‘sparkle mode,’ as the lights on the Castle intermittently ‘turn on and off’ after dark!

PhotoPass photographers are usually stationed in front of the Castle during both the day and night, to capture those perfect Christmas card-worthy shots.  While the icicles are not as impressive in the daytime, the festive wreaths and snow-capped turrets do not disappoint.*




_*
































































*_​





* Please feel free to post your Winter Castle pictures! 

Stay tuned for the final theme of 2012, coming tomorrow - Monday, November 12th!! *


----------



## StyledSugar

Here are some of mine from last year. Thought the castle was so beautiful!!


----------



## julieheyer

Beautiful pictures!! I'm so excited to go in a few days!! 

I had a few questions for those of you who've been to this?

How much is the cookie decorating, candy cane cotton candy? Do you wait in line to buy/do those things? Sorry! I'm trying to picture how all that works. Dd(9) is gluten-free, but is happy to eat icing and cotton candy!

The monte cristo bites? is there a stand that sells them? IS there other food sold back there too? Again, my dd and dh are both GF so if there are other options that may be a meal option for us. And we could cancel our ressies for Cafe Orleans?

TIA!


----------



## mrslamb

julieheyer said:


> Beautiful pictures!! I'm so excited to go in a few days!!
> 
> I had a few questions for those of you who've been to this?
> 
> How much is the cookie decorating, candy cane cotton candy? Do you wait in line to buy/do those things? Sorry! I'm trying to picture how all that works. Dd(9) is gluten-free, but is happy to eat icing and cotton candy!
> 
> The monte cristo bites? is there a stand that sells them? IS there other food sold back there too? Again, my dd and dh are both GF so if there are other options that may be a meal option for us. And we could cancel our ressies for Cafe Orleans?
> 
> TIA!



Yes, i have these EXACT same questions about Jingle Jangle Jamboree!!

Also, when it "snows", is that ONLY on Main Street? When does it do it, at fireworks time?  What would be the best place to try to see the snow/fireworks with a 2 year old and a 6 year old?


----------



## Sherry E

julieheyer said:


> Beautiful pictures!! I'm so excited to go in a few days!!
> 
> I had a few questions for those of you who've been to this?
> 
> How much is the cookie decorating, candy cane cotton candy? Do you wait in line to buy/do those things? Sorry! I'm trying to picture how all that works. Dd(9) is gluten-free, but is happy to eat icing and cotton candy!
> 
> The monte cristo bites? is there a stand that sells them? IS there other food sold back there too? Again, my dd and dh are both GF so if there are other options that may be a meal option for us. And we could cancel our ressies for Cafe Orleans?
> 
> TIA!



julieheyer -

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is brand new this year - it is taking the place of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  So the candy cane cotton candy is totally new.  The cookie decorating had been moved out of the Round-Up but it sounds like it is now back at the Jamboree.  The Jamboree 'soft opened' over this weekend, so I'm not sure how many people actually took the time to go back there and check it out, get details, etc.  

I am headed to DLR tomorrow (the official start date of the season) on an info-gathering/photo taking mission, and the Jamboree is one of the stops on my list.  I am planning to get all of that menu/pricing info if I can find it.

So if no one else posts the info for you, I'll post when I get back.


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry E said:


> julieheyer -
> 
> The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is brand new this year - it is taking the place of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  So the candy cane cotton candy is totally new.  The cookie decorating had been moved out of the Round-Up but it sounds like it is now back at the Jamboree.  The Jamboree 'soft opened' over this weekend, so I'm not sure how many people actually took the time to go back there and check it out, get details, etc.
> 
> I am headed to DLR tomorrow (the official start date of the season) on an info-gathering/photo taking mission, and the Jamboree is one of the stops on my list.  I am planning to get all of that menu/pricing info if I can find it.
> 
> So if no one else posts the info for you, I'll post when I get back.



THank you, thank you, thank you!! Have a great time tomorrow! We leave Wed. morning to drive and will be in DCA Thurs. and DL Friday. I'm so excited to be there!!


----------



## 10stime

I don't get to enjoy everything until December 12th but I saw a picture on twitter of the counter service menu that's located inside the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Here's what they have and the prices:

Merry Monte Cristo Bites $6.25
Mrs. Claus' Cookie (decorate your own) $6.00 
Candy Cane Cotton Candy $4.00
Santa's Chicken Bratwurst and Sauerkraut $7.50
Sleigh Ride Hot Cider $3.00
Ho-Ho-Hot Chocolate $3.00
Hot Beverage with a souvenir mug $6.25
North Pole Coolers (soda) $3.25
Dasani Water $3.00


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> julieheyer -
> 
> The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is brand new this year - it is taking the place of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  So the candy cane cotton candy is totally new.  The cookie decorating had been moved out of the Round-Up but it sounds like it is now back at the Jamboree.  The Jamboree 'soft opened' over this weekend, so I'm not sure how many people actually took the time to go back there and check it out, get details, etc.
> 
> I am headed to DLR tomorrow (the official start date of the season) on an info-gathering/photo taking mission, and the Jamboree is one of the stops on my list.  I am planning to get all of that menu/pricing info if I can find it.
> 
> So if no one else posts the info for you, I'll post when I get back.



How sad is it that I am excited for you to go to DL tomorrow just so I can see your pictures and read your report? lol Have a great time!!!


----------



## ArchOwl

julieheyer said:
			
		

> Beautiful pictures!! I'm so excited to go in a few days!!
> 
> I had a few questions for those of you who've been to this?
> 
> How much is the cookie decorating, candy cane cotton candy? Do you wait in line to buy/do those things? Sorry! I'm trying to picture how all that works. Dd(9) is gluten-free, but is happy to eat icing and cotton candy!
> 
> The monte cristo bites? is there a stand that sells them? IS there other food sold back there too? Again, my dd and dh are both GF so if there are other options that may be a meal option for us. And we could cancel our ressies for Cafe Orleans?
> 
> TIA!



I was over there yesterday.  We saw Mrs Claus, Minnie in her Christmas dress, Pluto, Chip and Dale, some of the bears from Country Bear Jamboree, and there was a line for Santa Claus.  They had one station for Reindeer Games which looked like a bean bag toss and spin the wheel.  They had a coloring station and a cookie decorating station.  There were barely any lines when we where there as there were hardly any people!  We had full conversations with CMs and Mrs Claus.  

I thought all the stations were free, including the cookie one, but as we didn't participate, I could be wrong.  The candy cane cotton candy was $4 as someone posted below.  They sell all the food from one station, but again, there was no line when we were there.  It didn't seem there were very many GF options, as the savory dishes both included bread.  The list the previous poster had was correct, and that is all the food available.


----------



## disneymom23

Sherry,


Have fun tomorrow!  Let me know if you see any gingerbread men cookies. We're not doing the tour this year and that's where we got my favorite cookies.  We fly down on Thursday night.


----------



## sirvin12

Can't wait to see your report Sherry!!!!

Shannon


----------



## Escape2Disney

I can't wait to see your pictures, Sherry!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sherry E

*Thank you, everyone!  I will be sure to report back with info & photos!  But before I head to DLR today to enjoy the first official day of the holiday season...*





_*It is time for the FINAL Theme Week of 2012!!!!*_





*The Holiday Season Begins TODAY 
at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​

_* Since late August, I have created themes to help us count down to the DLR holidays' official start date and build excitement for it, as well as showcase areas or details (in photos) that might otherwise be overlooked.  I have covered a wide range of highlights of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, writing up intros and sharing my photos to set the stage for each theme.  

Thankfully, this is an idea that caught on with the thread followers in 2011 and continued this year.  Many of you have been kind enough to share your wonderful photos as well!  The number of both views and posts in this thread has increased tremendously.  Plus, we have been joined by many new people along the way.

Hopefully I have given everyone some ideas of the extra special little things to look out for (and take photos of!) as you are strolling around Disneyland Resort during the magical holiday season.

Thank you to everyone who has participated and/or followed along with the Countdown for the last 11 weeks (covering 17 themes prior to today).  I hope you will stick with me as we begin to see photos and learn information about the new 2012 holiday season - and there WILL be a Theme Week Countdown beginning in August 2013, with a few new categories added into the mix, so keep those photos handy!!*_






* In the spotlight today is, quite simply, a...


HOLIDAY CORNUCOPIA!!!*​ 




_*Today is the day to share any photos you did not get to post in previous theme weeks.  OR, even if you have already posted them, share your absolute favorite photos of the bunch, whether they are family Disneyland photos, scenic/landscape photos, PhotoPass  whatever they are - if it involves the holidays at Disneyland Resort and it is your own personal photo (not belonging to someone else), share it with us!  
*_




_* Favorite Main Street photos

(2010)












(2011)















Favorite Toontown photo (2010)









Favorite Grand Californian Hotel photos

(2010)












(2011)










Storytellers Café gingerbread house (2011)
















Favorite Paradise Pier Hotel photos (2010)















Favorite Disneyland Hotel photos (2010)















Favorite Reindeer Round-Up Photo (2010)









My favorite PhotoPass pictures

(2008)







(2009)











Vintage Photos


(December 1992)



















(December 1993 & 1994)



















(December 2000 -  Look at the crazy coloring on IASWH!)









*_​



_* Please feel free to post whichever Disneyland Resort holiday photos you would like!

Again, thank you!  Let the holidays BEGIN!!  I'll see you next year for Theme Weeks 2013! *_


----------



## jacs1234

What's the story with the gingerbread house at Storytellers?


----------



## CajunMomof3

Sherry, thanks for organizing this thread. It has made my wait much more bearable- lol! 
 Now what am I going to do?!?!


----------



## DharmaLou

Sherry and others - thank you so much for your photos. Christmas at Disneyland is my favorite and I can't wait for this weekend to finally be here. The photos have helped keep me in the spirit!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few for today..


----------



## lizdotcom99

Any word on a candy cane schedule yet???


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Beautiful pictures everyone.  I will see if I have any to scrounge up.


----------



## julieheyer

10stime said:


> I don't get to enjoy everything until December 12th but I saw a picture on twitter of the counter service menu that's located inside the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Here's what they have and the prices:
> 
> Merry Monte Cristo Bites $6.25
> Mrs. Claus' Cookie (decorate your own) $6.00
> Candy Cane Cotton Candy $4.00
> Santa's Chicken Bratwurst and Sauerkraut $7.50
> Sleigh Ride Hot Cider $3.00
> Ho-Ho-Hot Chocolate $3.00
> Hot Beverage with a souvenir mug $6.25
> North Pole Coolers (soda) $3.25
> Dasani Water $3.00



Thank you!! so cool!! I doubt dh will consider this "dinner" worthy  But, as a fun snack or treat? Woohoo!! We're in!! 

Did I mention I leave in 1 day!!


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi everyone, I cannot wait to go to DLR resort this year for Christmastime.  This is my second year in a row for Christmas.  I am so excited with the all the pictures and posts.  I am looking forward to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, especially those Monte Cristo bites.  This is my favorite sandwich at DLR.

It will be interesting to see the CP on multiple nights.  I wanted to register for the AP promotion, but my pass ran out at the end of last month.  I have the Premier, so I can't renew it until I get to the park.  I was really disappointed about this.  I am going to do the Holiday Tour again this year.  My family really enjoyed it last year.

I made my list and checked it multiple times, so I don't miss any of the wonderful treats.  I have to buckle down to learn to post pictures.  I have so many, but have not had the time to learn to do it.  Hopefully, this year.  Thanks again so much Sherry for this thread.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I got a list of sorts from vacay planning tonight... I say of sorts, because they actually sent me pics without descriptions... so weird.  So, I am not sure how to post the pics here... but I'll try and describe for you:

#1 Christmas ChEARS to you:  Mickey Christmas Ears, Minnie Mouse Stuffed Animal, Christmas Malt Balls, Snowman lollypop, and an autograph book--looks like the kind that doesn't have the picture holders.

#2 Santa Gift Bag--Adult:  A Santa bag with Peppermint Roca, Ghiradelli Squares, Perry ornament or maybe its an antenna topper, Mickey ornament, and a Mickey vinylmation.

#3 Santa Gift Bag--Kids:  Santa bag with a Duffy dressed like Santa, sour gummi santas, and a chocolate snowman.

#4 Mickey's Christmas tree cheer:  Super cute mini-tree all decorated--looks like it has one bigger ornament for your tree at home.

#5 Mickey's Favorite Things in room celebration:  Tree advent calendar, little cookie plate and mug for milk, toy story book, mickey throw, Disney Uno, Stuffed Santa Mickey with its own little Duffy doll, multiple round lollypops, Mickey vinylmation, and there is a couple other things in the picture that I can't tell what they are or if they are just decoration.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I got a list of sorts from vacay planning tonight... I say of sorts, because they actually sent me pics without descriptions... so weird.  So, I am not sure how to post the pics here... but I'll try and describe for you:
> 
> #1 Christmas ChEARS to you:  Mickey Christmas Ears, Minnie Mouse Stuffed Animal, Christmas Malt Balls, Snowman lollypop, and an autograph book--looks like the kind that doesn't have the picture holders.
> 
> #2 Santa Gift Bag--Adult:  A Santa bag with Peppermint Roca, Ghiradelli Squares, Perry ornament or maybe its an antenna topper, Mickey ornament, and a Mickey vinylmation.
> 
> #3 Santa Gift Bag--Kids:  Santa bag with a Duffy dressed like Santa, sour gummi santas, and a chocolate snowman.
> 
> #4 Mickey's Christmas tree cheer:  Super cute mini-tree all decorated--looks like it has one bigger ornament for your tree at home.
> 
> #5 Mickey's Favorite Things in room celebration:  Tree advent calendar, little cookie plate and mug for milk, toy story book, mickey throw, Disney Uno, Stuffed Santa Mickey with its own little Duffy doll, multiple round lollypops, Miacky vinylmation, and there is a couple other things in the picture that I can't tell what they are or if they are just decoration.



THANKS!! Any word on pricing for the different options?

J.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

JediMasterNerd said:


> THANKS!! Any word on pricing for the different options?
> 
> J.



Nope... it just says:  Please contact Disney Vacation Planning at (714) 300-7526, option 2, or (714) 781-4438 to make further arrangements.  We look forward to assisting with your magical stay!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

That In Room celebration would be perfect for Christmas Eve, but alas we are not staying at a Disney hotel.  I think instead I am going to buy the little 20.00 tree, put it on our table and put my son's gift under that little tree.  Then we can bring it home and it will look nice when we decorate our house for Christmas.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Is everyone else as excited as I am to hear from Sherry??!!


----------



## MinnieM21

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Is everyone else as excited as I am to hear from Sherry??!!



Yes! Very excited to hear from Sherry!


----------



## Avery's mom

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Is everyone else as excited as I am to hear from Sherry??!!



YES, YES, YES!!!


----------



## kaci

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Is everyone else as excited as I am to hear from Sherry??!!



Can't wait! I'm stalking this part of the forum and the trip reports to see her report


----------



## pattyduke34

I am soooo excited!  Just waiting...Sherry is always great a describing Christmas at Disneyland...What she writes is great!


----------



## cpster

Me too!  Sherry i such a great writer too.  I keep checking this thread hoping she's had a chance to post.


----------



## MyMuse

We are in Disneyland!!!!! Magic Morning!

Went to buy the AAA passport and it is no longer ??


----------



## Sherry E

Oh goodness!  You guys are all so sweet - what kind words and thoughts!  I'm here!  When I got home last night, for some reason I thought to post a summary of some things in my TR - which I should have copied and pasted to this thread (it would make sense, as this is the Christmas Superthread!) and yet I didn't.  I conked out!

Right now I am in the process of loading some things to Photobucket so I should be able to start posting soon!

*StyledSugar* - I looked for the mini-trees and found an abundance of them in World of Disney (for the $29.95 price that I think TK was telling us about not long ago).

*julieheyer* - Those prices and the info about the Jamboree that you received from 10stime are totally accurate.

*Heather* - I saw characters in holiday gear in both Town Square and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Santa Goofy was at the Jamboree.  Goofy in a Winter sweater was in Town Square.  Woody, Jessie, reindeer Pluto and Mickey were at the Jamboree.  Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Queen of Hearts and the White Rabbit were in Town Square.  I also saw Cruella there.

The big highlight of the Jamboree is that two of the very rare Country Bear Jamboree characters (including Big Al) are part of the Billy Hill show and they stick around for a few minutes to take photos

​



Here is what I neglected to post here last night:

Peppermint ice cream is back at Gibson Girl.

Also - there are free peppermint bark samples at Ghirardelli, but no special holiday sundaes or beverages there.  (You have to get the holiday beverages in one of the Disney-specific places)

There's a mini-gingerbread Mater sculpture in Flo's! Sooooo cute!

There are gingerbread cone houses in the "office" of the Cozy Cone Motel! Soooooo cute!  Look closely for them!

The Cars Land decorations are AMAZING - soooooo detailed, so thorough, so off-kilter.....soooo many new trees for Tree Quest between CL and BVS (hear that, Bret? You've got your work cut out for you!). Trees of all kinds - trees made of cones, trees made of tires, trees made of car parts, trees made of oil cans, trees galore.

Cars Land is playing holiday music - but it's done in the style that you'd expect from Cars Land - wacky songs and kind of '50s/'60s-inspired songs (the Stray Cats and things like that)

Buena Vista Street plays vintage holiday music to fit the theme. 

There are some awesome holiday window displays in the shops on BVS. The BVS tree is gorgeous (but I missed seeing the bell ringers).

I did not have time for the Mad T Party, unfortunately.

I saw nothing about the candy cane schedules anywhere, in Candy Palace or in Trolley Treats.

Even though the reindeer are gone from the Reindeer Round-Up, the reindeer motif/decor lives on at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.

I saw no "Christmas Village" at the DTD skating rink. I saw two "chalets" where you could rent skates and head gear, but I didn't see treats or merchandise. What kind of Christmas Village is that?

Earl of Sandwich was very crowded at night.

There were no decorations up at any of the hotels, at all. One of the PPH guys told me that the GCH gets decorated first, then the DLH gets decorated next, then the PPH last, but everything is decorated by the week following Thanksgiving.

DTD does not have a Christmas tree because the ice rink is taking the space where it would go.

I saw many, many PhotoPass people out in full force today. They were everywhere. There were 3 of them posted around the BVS tree. There was one at the Storytellers statue. There were several in Cars Land (including in front of Flo's at night). They are all over the place - no one can complain that the PhotoPass people are lacking this holiday season.

There are so many gorgeous Mickey-shaped ornaments and interested resin 'ears' sculpture/ornaments.  I was in merchandise overload.  There are also some really nice vintage-ish stockings.




Okay...back to Photobucket now!


----------



## mo3bys

Santas Gift Bag-Adult





Christmas ChEARS to You!





Santas Gift Bag-Youth	





Mickeys Christmas Tree Cheer 2012





Mickeys Favorite Things In Room Celebration


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mo3bys said:


> Santas Gift Bag-Adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ChEARS to You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santas Gift Bag-Youth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickeys Christmas Tree Cheer 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickeys Favorite Things In Room Celebration



Thanks for posting these!  My brain couldn't figure out how to post the pics from the email!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I got a list of sorts from vacay planning tonight... I say of sorts, because they actually sent me pics without descriptions... so weird.  So, I am not sure how to post the pics here... but I'll try and describe for you:



Thanks *Mommy2PrincessAbby* for bringing up the room amenities and thanks *mo3bys* for the pictures, I really wanted to know what they offered and what the cost was so I called today and thought others would want to know as well... Also, the CM did mention that some of these items sell out fairly quickly and that today is the first day they are really offering these items for purchase.



Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> #1 Christmas ChEARS to you:  Mickey Christmas Ears, Minnie Mouse Stuffed Animal, Christmas Malt Balls, Snowman lollypop, and an autograph book--looks like the kind that doesn't have the picture holders.





mo3bys said:


>


The CM did not talk about this option... Maybe I need to call back  





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> #2 Santa Gift Bag--Adult:  A Santa bag with Peppermint Roca, Ghiradelli Squares, Perry ornament or maybe its an antenna topper, Mickey ornament, and a Mickey vinylmation.





mo3bys said:


>


Cost = $89.95 + tax and delivery... Also includes two collage coffee tumbler, mouseketeer ear hat, classic mickey pen/notebook, 2012 Mickey Ornament, Ghiradelli truffles... The CM said the dark chocolate Peppermint was a drink mix for the mugs (did not mention Roca) but in the picture its obviouly Roca.





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> #3 Santa Gift Bag--Kids:  Santa bag with a Duffy dressed like Santa, sour gummi santas, and a chocolate snowman.





mo3bys said:


>


Cost = $89.95 + tax and delivery... Also includes acrylic tumbler mug, puzzle, coloring book and crayons, an autograph book and mickey glow in the show ears (the CM originally said "Flashing Glow ears" so I had him confirm it was Glow with the Show ears).





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> #4 Mickey's Christmas tree cheer:  Super cute mini-tree all decorated--looks like it has one bigger ornament for your tree at home.





mo3bys said:


>


Cost = $200 + $3.50 delivery + tax = $219... It's a 3-foot tall tree, includes a box of handmade chocolates, santa mickey hat, Ornaments that are gold/medal mickey head, shatter proof ball ornaments of varying sizes, large mickey head oranments and smaller mickey icon(?) ornaments. Includes a box to take the tree home and for an additional fee they will arrange for shipping.





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> #5 Mickey's Favorite Things in room celebration:  Tree advent calendar, little cookie plate and mug for milk, toy story book, mickey throw, Disney Uno, Stuffed Santa Mickey with its own little Duffy doll, multiple round lollypops, Mickey vinylmation, and there is a couple other things in the picture that I can't tell what they are or if they are just decoration.





mo3bys said:


>


Cost=$350 + tax = $377.12... round lollipops are supposedly chocolate pops. The CM said the package includes Christmas storybook collection (so multiple books). Mickey Santa is a 15" santa. Other items not listed are shortbread festive cookies, christmas candies, ghiradelli chocolates, santa mickey/pluto ornaments, snowflake light-up lumanaries and an exclusive wreath door banner they will place on your room door so "when you come to your room you know there is something magical inside."



J.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I'll add that when I called today, and asked if I can switch something around in a basket, I was told no--they are pre-made-up.  But for an extra $40 I could custom my own basket.  

So, that is what I did... we chatted about what I wanted... a specific "Disney Parks Authentic" ornament I saw online, plus the Disneyland Uno that I saw in one of the pics... the Ghiradelli holiday squares (also in one of the pics), another Christmas candy (I told her to see what they have and pick something fun), and she told me there is a sparkly holiday headband that my dd might like, so we threw that in.  So, we'll have a fun surprise, with no stuffed animals or extra ears (dd will likely fall in love with a stuffed animal at some point, so I'd like her to pick that out.)  And we need glow ears for the fireworks on arrival night, and probably won't be in the room to see the surprise beforehand... so we'll just buy those ourselves.

Anyhow, I do not know the total yet for my basket... she is going to "shop" for me and then call me with a total.  But just the ornament I want is $40 on disneystore... so my guess is $140 lol!!


----------



## mo3bys

I just received an email from Vacation Planning and here is the price for the Christmas Chears to you 

The total price for the "Christmas ChEARS" to You is  $57.32



Santas Gift Bag-Youth or Adult $100.42 each



Mickeys Christmas Tree Cheer $219.00



Mickeys Favorite Things $377.13


----------



## mo3bys

This is the item list for the Tree and the Christmas in room celebration 




The contents of Mickey’s Christmas Cheer Tree are as follows:

1. Small Mickey Head Ornaments (Set of 8)

2. Large Mickey Head Ornaments (Set of 3)

3. Shatterproof Ball Ornaments (Set of 20)

4. Gold Metal Mickey Head Scroll Ornaments (Set of 3)

5. Santa Mickey Hat

6. Box of Handmade Chocolates

 $219.00





The contents of this celebration are as follows:

1. Christmas Tree Advent Calendar

2. Book - Christmas Storybook Collection

3. 15” Santa Mickey Mouse

4. Santa Mickey Milk & Cookie Set

5. Santa Mickey & Pluto Ornament

6. Santa Mickey Mouse 3" Vinylmation

7. Mickey & Minnie Fleece Throw

8. Uno Card Game

9. Christmas Wreath Door Banner

(Exclusive to DLR)

10. Snowflake Luminaries (6)

11. Bag of Mini Ghirardelli Chocolates

12. Bag of Christmas Ribbon Candy

13. Christmas Chocolate Pops (3)

14. Box of Shortbread Festive Shaped Cookies

 Mickey’s Favorite Things $377.13 

*Merchandise subject to change without notice.


----------



## scrapshappen

Hope this is a good place to ask this question.  I'm a little confused by the new layout of DCA.  I've looked at the maps online, but couldn't find the answer.

I noticed that the tree lighting for Carthay Circle is at 5 p.m.  How early do you have to show up to see it on a crowded day (Sunday after Thanksgiving).  Is 30 minutes too late?  (I know it might be too early to know this since it is a new thing and hasn't seen a crowded day yet).

And if I got there by 4:25 to wait for the tree, would I be able to see the Red Car News Boys show (I don't really have a good concept to where they actually do their thing).

And finally, if I get there early enough, stake out a spot to catch all that, will I be able to see the pixar parade from the same spot too?

Trying to see as much of the entertainment offerings on a busy day so we can take advantage of the short lines for rides on our less busy days.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

scrapshappen said:


> Hope this is a good place to ask this question.  I'm a little confused by the new layout of DCA.  I've looked at the maps online, but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> I noticed that the tree lighting for Carthay Circle is at 5 p.m.  How early do you have to show up to see it on a crowded day (Sunday after Thanksgiving).  Is 30 minutes too late?  (I know it might be too early to know this since it is a new thing and hasn't seen a crowded day yet).
> 
> And if I got there by 4:25 to wait for the tree, would I be able to see the Red Car News Boys show (I don't really have a good concept to where they actually do their thing).
> 
> And finally, if I get there early enough, stake out a spot to catch all that, will I be able to see the pixar parade from the same spot too?
> 
> Trying to see as much of the entertainment offerings on a busy day so we can take advantage of the short lines for rides on our less busy days.



This is a good place to ask.  Sherry just went yesterday and saw the Tree Lighting in DCA.  She can tell you more when she gets back on.  She is downloading pictures to photobucket which takes forever on her computer so it may be a bit, but be patient, she should be able to answer at least that question.


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to clarify - no, I did not see the tree lighting.  I had planned on it, but somehow ended up missing it.  I didn't see the bell ringers either.  I saw the Buena Vista Street tree once it was already lit up.  I think I missed the lighting of it by a short bit of time.  

So I can't answer the questions yet about where to stand, etc.  It was very crowded at DCA yesterday (remember, it was a holiday), but because the tree lighting is still a very new thing I am guessing that some people didn't know when or if an official lighting (with any kind of ceremony) would be happening.  At Disneyland, the lighting is an established tradition so people know to expect it and wait for it.  I think people are still figuring out what's what on Buena Vista Street and in Cars Land - in general, and especially for the first holiday season.

I've finally loaded everything to Photobucket, but I have to figure out what to post.  I can't post everything - and I haven't looked at any of the photos I took since the moment I took them, so I kind of have to skip around and pick some!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to clarify - no, I did not see the tree lighting.  I had planned on it, but somehow ended up missing it.  I didn't see the bell ringers either.  I saw the Buena Vista Street tree once it was already lit up.  I think I missed the lighting of it by a short bit of time.
> 
> So I can't answer the questions yet about where to stand, etc.  It was very crowded at DCA yesterday (remember, it was a holiday), but because the tree lighting is still a very new thing I am guessing that some people didn't know when or if an official lighting (with any kind of ceremony) would be happening.  At Disneyland, the lighting is an established tradition so people know to expect it and wait for it.  I think people are still figuring out what's what on Buena Vista Street and in Cars Land - in general, and especially for the first holiday season.
> 
> I've finally loaded everything to Photobucket, but I have to figure out what to post.  I can't post everything - and I haven't looked at any of the photos I took since the moment I took them, so I kind of have to skip around and pick some!




Sorry Sherry, I knew you missed the bell ringers, thought you saw the lighting.  I bet the tree was beautiful after it was lit.  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## daniele_ut

We leave next Sunday and I feel SO unprepared!  DH has a couple of meetings in Las Vegas on Monday and then we arrive in Anaheim on Tuesday.  I haven't really had time to think about our plan yet.  We will be in the parks on Wednesday, Thursday (with a late Thanksgiving dinner at Storytellers), Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Sherry E

*Just a sneak preview...*


*SPOILER ALERT* - *Cars Land photos below!*

























Mater gingerbread sculpture in Flo's...










Gingerbread cone houses in the Cozy Cone Motel "office"...











Tire tree outside of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree...











Stanley with a Santa hat and sack of goodies...











A new "snow car"...











Season's Speedings...











Another crazy tree (one of the many crazy trees) in Cars Land - this one is from inside Sarge's Surplus...


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Love the pictures, keep them coming!  I love the gingerbread they did, can't wait to see it myself.


----------



## Walkie

Sherry E said:


> There were no decorations up at any of the hotels, at all. One of the PPH guys told me that the GCH gets decorated first, then the DLH gets decorated next, then the PPH last, but everything is decorated by the week following Thanksgiving.



Oh darn! That's a little disappointing. We're headed out tomorrow and were really looking forward to seeing how both GCH and DLH would be done up, but I guess that won't be happening. I'm surprised they don't time the hotel decorations to go up at the same time as the parks. But I'm sure we'll enjoy seeing everything else.


----------



## StyledSugar

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I got a list of sorts from vacay planning tonight... I say of sorts, because they actually sent me pics without descriptions... so weird.  So, I am not sure how to post the pics here... but I'll try and describe for you:
> 
> #1 Christmas ChEARS to you:  Mickey Christmas Ears, Minnie Mouse Stuffed Animal, Christmas Malt Balls, Snowman lollypop, and an autograph book--looks like the kind that doesn't have the picture holders.
> 
> #2 Santa Gift Bag--Adult:  A Santa bag with Peppermint Roca, Ghiradelli Squares, Perry ornament or maybe its an antenna topper, Mickey ornament, and a Mickey vinylmation.
> 
> #3 Santa Gift Bag--Kids:  Santa bag with a Duffy dressed like Santa, sour gummi santas, and a chocolate snowman.
> 
> #4 Mickey's Christmas tree cheer:  Super cute mini-tree all decorated--looks like it has one bigger ornament for your tree at home.
> 
> #5 Mickey's Favorite Things in room celebration:  Tree advent calendar, little cookie plate and mug for milk, toy story book, mickey throw, Disney Uno, Stuffed Santa Mickey with its own little Duffy doll, multiple round lollypops, Mickey vinylmation, and there is a couple other things in the picture that I can't tell what they are or if they are just decoration.



Could you possibly send me the email with the pictures if I sent you my email address?..........Nevermind, I should have finished reading the thread first! lol


----------



## skellinton

I CANNOT WAIT!  Those pictures from Carsland are so stinkin' cute!   I cannot wait to see all the decorations, eat peppermint cotton candy, see the Round Up, see the characters in their winter duds, eat a peppermint hot fudge sundae, meet Jack (note to self, do not burst into tears of joy when seeing him, that will only embarrass you!), ride the HMH again, take 1 gazillion photos, and most of all suck it all in and enjoy every moment at the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## StyledSugar

Thank you for finding out the price of the mini-trees Sherry!! Love the pics so far!!

Thank you to everyone taking the time to find out the prices of the in room celebrations! Do you pay for it ahead of time or is it added to your room charge?


----------



## kswm30b

Thanks Sherry! Also excited to hear about all the photopass photographers out!


----------



## MyMuse

Sherri. Sorry to have issued you! yesterday was all about Disneyland, so today is getting g to DCA for early morning. We got to see a couple of hours on our first night which was a big bonus!!! 

But still disappointed about the AAA passes no longer being sold. Those were fab!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

StyledSugar said:


> Thank you for finding out the price of the mini-trees Sherry!! Love the pics so far!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone taking the time to find out the prices of the in room celebrations! Do you pay for it ahead of time or is it added to your room charge?



You have to call vacation planning and reserve ahead--they sometimes run out of items.  They will charge your card 3 days before arrival and deliver between 4-6 pm on your arrival day.


----------



## kaci

We're under the 4 week mark  I really need to get in gear and get organized for Thanksgiving, but all I want to think about is Disney!

My suitcase I pulled out to start collecting odds and ends is beginning to overflow. I'm wondering how many we're going to have to end up taking. EEK! I used to be a one bag/carry-on only kinda girl, kiddos have sure changed that!


----------



## dismomofbn

Carolwoodpr said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you know what time it was when it snowed at the Mad T Party do you?
> 
> There are a few of us that want to know what times in the evening this happens.  We have never been there so don't know what T time is all about.



The Mad T party either starts at 6 or 7 depending on the park's hours that day. The night we watched (Friday 11/9)  it started at 7 with rocked out versions of  Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum welcoming everyone in to the party. The show started with the Mad Hatter and Alice singing regular songs with the band but after about 15 minutes they switched to holiday songs and the snow started falling in the area in front of the stage. It was a very fun night especially with older kids that enjoyed the concert like atmosphere.


----------



## Sherry E

*SPOILER!  SPOILER!  SPOILER!  BUENA VISTA STREET PHOTOS BELOW!!!!!!*














































































































There were a lot of people waiting in line for Santa at Elias & Company  both in the daytime and at night







Trolley Treats

























​


----------



## tlovesdis

My flight leaves tomorrow at 9am!  I am so freaking excited!  I haven't been to the resort at Christmastime for about 7 years!!!  We are spending 5 glorious days!!!  I can't wait to see the new Carsland and just take in all the sights and sounds of the holidays!!!

Not sure how I am going to make it through work today!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I posted some Buena Vista Street photos above - now back to Cars Land.  (This is the 4th time I am trying to submit this post - for some reason I couldn't get the Cars Land photos to post in this thread a few minutes ago, but they posted in my TR with no problem.)































































































​


----------



## Carolwoodpr

dismomofbn said:


> The Mad T party either starts at 6 or 7 depending on the park's hours that day. The night we watched (Friday 11/9)  it started at 7 with rocked out versions of  Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum welcoming everyone in to the party. The show started with the Mad Hatter and Alice singing regular songs with the band but after about 15 minutes they switched to holiday songs and the snow started falling in the area in front of the stage. It was a very fun night especially with older kids that enjoyed the concert like atmosphere.



So about 15 after the hour it sounds like, thanks for letting us know.

Those small little trees went up in price.  They were only $20 two years ago.  I still think I need to get one since we will be there on Christmas eve.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Sherry E said:


> I posted some Buena Vista Street photos above - now back to Cars Land.  (This is the 4th time I am trying to submit this post - for some reason I couldn't get the Cars Land photos to post in this thread a few minutes ago, but they posted in my TR with no problem.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love the blue lights on the trees, and the picture of the one with limbs Sherry.  Awesome photo's as usual.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

*Jingle Jangle Jamboree*








































You can color these reindeer things





















Candy Cane Cotton Candy





​


----------



## Sherry E

*Treats*


Marcelines Confectionery



























Haagen Dazs holiday goodies advertisement







Ghirardellis Free Peppermint Bark Samples  Yum!








Peppermint ice cream from Gibson Girl







Cupcakes































































​


----------



## Sherry E

*Merchandise*




Stuffed Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer at Build-A-Bear































This is a plate and cup to leave cookies and milk for Santa!































































I did not see any Snowman Mickey popcorn buckets, as there have been in the last couple of years.  They may have been around and I missed them.  But I saw quite a few Santa Mickey popcorn buckets!







































​


----------



## Sherry E

*More merchandise*






















































































​


----------



## Sherry E

*More merchandise...*





















I love love love these resin ears  you can get 3 of these ornaments for $50, and they come in all sorts of different Disney themes





















For all of the Facebook users out there





















​


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Okay, I have got to get the following:  (thanks for the food porn Sherry)

Candy Cane Cotton Candy - it looks delectable.

The little Christmas Tree for 30.00 stinking dollars.  But we need a tree for that Santa gift or Santa won't know where to put Alex's present.

That Santa Mickey plaid hat.  I don't know the price but it is a must have.

And the Ghiradelli candy of course as I live for that in November and December.

Less than 40 days now.  I can't wait!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Walkie said:
			
		

> Oh darn! That's a little disappointing. We're headed out tomorrow and were really looking forward to seeing how both GCH and DLH would be done up, but I guess that won't be happening. I'm surprised they don't time the hotel decorations to go up at the same time as the parks. But I'm sure we'll enjoy seeing everything else.



This makes me sad too. We're staying at the GCH and was hoping the tree would be up. We leave this Sunday and come back after Thanksgiving, so hopefully it will go up sometime during our stay? I can hope, right?


----------



## sirvin12

Wow Sherry!!!!!!!!! 16 days and I will see it for myself!!!

Shannon


----------



## mydisneymoney

10stime said:


> For those of you Monte Cristo lovers, I saw a picture on another website of the Monte Cristo Bites they are offering at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree this year (8 pieces with dipping sauce for $6.25).  They are also doing the decorate your own cookie (my niece loved doing this our last trip) and candy cane cotton candy!



Are the Monte Cristo bites the ham and cheese version or the 3 three version?


----------



## jrfish96

Does Mickey Mouse do a meet and greet in Toontown during the holiday season and if so is he in a holiday outfit?  What about other characters in Toontown during this time of year?   Also where can we find Duffy bear ?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

jrfish96 said:


> Does Mickey Mouse do a meet and greet in Toontown during the holiday season and if so is he in a holiday outfit?  What about other characters in Toontown during this time of year?   Also where can we find Duffy bear ?



It has been my experience that when you meet Mickey at his house he is in one of four outfits:  his standard, bandleader mickey, sorcerer mickey or steamboat willy mickey.  He will not be dressed for the holidays in house.

But, you can still see him dressed up outside of Toontown.  You can frequently find him in Town Square and we used to see him my Small World occasionally in the winter.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

So, I posted this on my PTR... but I figured I should post here too for people that may be interested in this:

Vacation Planning lady just called me... and I now have a new job ambition--I want her job!!! She told me she just got back from doing some shopping for me 

Okay, the bad news... I asked for Ghiradelli squares for my daughter's basket... turns out they are on a separate contract with Disney, and don't accept vacation planning's $. So, no squares 

But, this is what she has found... My ornament/figurine I want... she was making sure, because it is big for an ornament (says so at Disneystore too)... I'm going to use it as a decoration thing not as an ornament... Anyhow, it is Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and a little tiny Chip & Dale in a sleigh overflowing with presents... $39.95... done, and bought! 

Disneyland Uno, a christmas light necklace... now she was looking for a Minnie holiday headband she told me about... and it was sold out in DCA and World of Disney, but she hasn't given up... but told me she picked up the necklace and wanted to know if I wanted it--I saw it on Sherry's Christmas mechandise post--so Yes Please!! We still might end up with a headband if she can find it though. Then to replace the Ghiradelli squares, she found some Mickey holiday krispy treats. Oh, and a photo book--I made an autograph book this year with pics of my dd with characters from previous years... but we won't have a photo book for the new pictures. She wasn't sure what she could find that didn't have autograph pages, and she found something! So yay!! 

Anyhow, she was calling to tell me all this, and that she had spent $100 already, and should she keep looking for the headband? Told her, yes please, and thank you!! Oh, btw, the stuff she's already bought will be charged to my card now... and then there will be another charge for the $40 (custom basket fee) and the headband if she finds it.

I am sooo excited!! 3 weeks today!!


----------



## DharmaLou

I cannot WAIT for those sweets!! And I'm totally getting that Minnie "Don't make me unfriend you!" shirt - how cute!!


----------



## StyledSugar

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> You have to call vacation planning and reserve ahead--they sometimes run out of items.  They will charge your card 3 days before arrival and deliver between 4-6 pm on your arrival day.



Thank you very much for the info!! I saw your latest post and it sounds like your custom basket is going to be fantastic!!! Make sure you take lots of pics!


----------



## Bunchkin

Thanks for sharing those great pics *Sherry*!!

Cars Land looks awesome!! My 15 yr old DD walked up as I was about to look at them, saw your spoiler alert and then covered her eyes. She wants to be surprised!


----------



## StyledSugar

Wow!!!! Fantastic pics Sherry!! Love them!


----------



## Escape2Disney

DD just told me I have a Disney Addiction when she walked in and saw me looking at this thread again! I just told her there are worse addictions in the world!


----------



## tksbaskets

I feel like Christmas came early with these great pictures posted by *Sherry*!!  I was smiling at all the festive decorations and drooling at the treats!  I'd have to show amazing restraint shopping at DL/DCA this year.

Thanks Sherry.

*Mommy2PrincessAbby* - your basket/in room treats sound great!


----------



## MommyLove

Sherry, that is so cool that you got to go on Monday and thanks for the scoop and the pics!

So I dropped out around here a few weeks ago. The reason... my husband lost his job last month and still hasn't been able to get a new one. Obviously, it's pretty depressing (sorry to be a downer in this happy thread)! It was going to be a little tight financially for us to go in December, but now... it makes me sick to my stomach to think we may not be able to go at all. I'm too afraid to read the fine print on the AP vouchers we've already paid for. I know they're not transferable (ie. not supposed to sell them to anyone else) but I have yet to see if we can get a refund (which is a last resort)! We bought them before the prince increase so I'd hate to lose that awesome savings (a $750 difference!) and re-buy at a later time. 

I guess I'm hoping he'll get a job soon and we'll still be able to swing it. We have such an awesome price on our reservation for a Kids Suite at HoJo... we have to activate the AP vouchers before the end of the year and we want to go as often as possible in 2013 (I already have some great hotel reservations through May)... if we can just figure out how to still go for our "Family Christmas Trip". The four year old talks about "going to Disneyland after Christmas" (our "driving down" day is the 28th) at least a couple times a week even though we've stopped talking about it. Oy.

Still hoping and praying! But it's hard to visit the DIS when we might not be able to take our trip. If you're a praying person, please pray my husband gets a job SOON!


----------



## scrapbunny

MommyLove Hugs and prayers to you and your family!  I am in a similar situation since our family van now needs a new transmission I am not sure I can swing our January trip. We just signed up for the monthly payments for our AP with the plan to go as often as possible but we can't chance driving 6 hours each way. I go to get a second quote today and I'm hoping it will be much cheaper and we can still go. Prayers for an awesome job to come for your husband so you can still go


----------



## abby

I love all the pictures....I read these boards and get excited for our trip, then I mention our upcoming trip to DH and DD12 and get the "I'm tired of hearing about it look" (with the added eye roll from DD12)  They are really killing my excitment.  I hope the eye rolling stops once we actually arrive.....


----------



## AnnaTink

I just wanted to say thank you for everyone who has contributed to this amazing thread 

I'll be in Disneyland from 2nd - 9th December and have been trying to plan hard for a few weeks/months now! (I'm still working on my Carsland Strategy....)

But anyway, my question is - is it possible to contact Vacation Planning by email? I'm interested in doing a surprise basket for my parents, but as I'm in the UK it's difficult to get the timing right to phone (plus I don't want them overhearing)!! 

Thanks in advance and thanks again for the awesome thread


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

AnnaTink said:


> But anyway, my question is - is it possible to contact Vacation Planning by email? I'm interested in doing a surprise basket for my parents, but as I'm in the UK it's difficult to get the timing right to phone (plus I don't want them overhearing)!!
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks again for the awesome thread



You can, but you'll need to call with your credit card.... their email is:  vacationplanning@disneyonline.com


----------



## MommyLove

scrapbunny said:


> MommyLove Hugs and prayers to you and your family!  I am in a similar situation since our family van now needs a new transmission I am not sure I can swing our January trip. We just signed up for the monthly payments for our AP with the plan to go as often as possible but we can't chance driving 6 hours each way. I go to get a second quote today and I'm hoping it will be much cheaper and we can still go. Prayers for an awesome job to come for your husband so you can still go



Thanks so much!  And I'll be praying for you and the situation with your van!


----------



## lucysmom

Christmas is a season of miracles. I am praying for a miracle for you both--at least for a job and a transmission!!


----------



## jrfish96

I saw a Veteran's day button they gave out at the parks and I know they have the birthday and I'm celebrating buttons so I was wondering if they gave out Christmas buttons if you are in the parks on Christmas Day


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Bought our AP's today! 16 (almost 15) days to go!   I can't wait and the weather looks good so far... I know it can change but I hope it doesn't.  It will be our first Christmas-time Disneyland visit. We went during Halloween a few years ago and now it is time to enjoy Christmas time.


----------



## SueTGGR

Hello, all my fellow fanatical Holiday DLR people! And Queen Sherry E!  So long story short: DH and I are discussing our trip to WDW for Christmas and I say "Too bad we have to miss all the cool stuff it sounds like is going on @ DLR this year." (Side note: we bought premium passes as we knew we were hitting both parks this year and when all was said and done it was cheaper this way) DH, the Disney addict he is says, "Why do we have to miss it?" "Well, we don't really have much time between now and leaving on the 14th" DH says "What about Nov 30th, pull out your iPad (we were eating out tonight) and see what we can get." So tentatively we have reservations @ the Hyatt to go be a part of the amazing DLR holiday celebrations Nov 30th and Dec 1st!  Now off to read through all the info so I can be on overload by the time we hit LA. 
Sherry E, those pictures sealed the deal as we were doubting our decision to go but we saw the Carsland decorations and we had to go! That is why you are the Queen of Christmas AND Halloween @ DLR. 
Oh, and PLEASE post as soon as someone hears what days the Candy Canes are being made. Not like any of you would hold back with that info!
Later,
Sue


----------



## pixleyyy

Speaking of weather, anyone know of a reliable look news station (or???) that offers extended forecasts for the area?  I know there are some weather websites but I wonder how reliable they are, in comparison to the local weather guys.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

scrapshappen said:


> Hope this is a good place to ask this question.  I'm a little confused by the new layout of DCA.  I've looked at the maps online, but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> I noticed that the tree lighting for Carthay Circle is at 5 p.m.  How early do you have to show up to see it on a crowded day (Sunday after Thanksgiving).  Is 30 minutes too late?  (I know it might be too early to know this since it is a new thing and hasn't seen a crowded day yet).
> 
> And if I got there by 4:25 to wait for the tree, would I be able to see the Red Car News Boys show (I don't really have a good concept to where they actually do their thing).
> 
> And finally, if I get there early enough, stake out a spot to catch all that, will I be able to see the pixar parade from the same spot too?
> 
> Trying to see as much of the entertainment offerings on a busy day so we can take advantage of the short lines for rides on our less busy days.



Dunno if you got your question answered already, but I wanted to answer before I forgot. As Sherry said, things are still settling down, so we're not really sure how many people stake out spots for lighting. DBF and I watched the first lighting ceremony on Nov 9, and got there probably 3 minutes before the tree was lit. They don't really do a HUGE ceremony, but there are atmosphere characters in costume + bell ringers for the lighting ceremony. Keep in mind that I don't know if this was just because it was the first lighting ceremony, or if this will be a constant thing. I think it's best to view the lighting from a distance rather than up close. The Disney voice says a few things over speaker, and I didn't see if anyone flips a switch on. DBF and I watched it from directly in front of the entrance of Carthay.

For the Red Car News Boys, their show faces the entrance of DCA, or BVS as a whole, so if you were to stake out the spot in front of Carthay, essentially you wouldn't get to see the show at all. Over summer, they used to lay down tape where the audience may stand for the show, but I don't know if they do that anymore. I would suggest asking a CM where exactly to stand for the show and then immediately after that, move where you can have a fairly unobstructed view of the tree.

For Pixar play parade, if possible I would catch it when it's light outside. IMHO the show looks SO much better during the daytime. If this is not a possibility, I would suggest, after watching the lighting, moving towards Hollywoodland and finding a spot on the curb.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Priory

Are they doing a reserved Glow With The Show section for the fireworks every night or was that a one time deal this week? I will totally pack my ears if it gets me a prime fireworks spot!


----------



## Eeee-va

mysteriouspnai said:


> Over summer, they used to lay down tape where the audience may stand for the show, but I don't know if they do that anymore. I would suggest asking a CM where exactly to stand for the show and then immediately after that, move where you can have a fairly unobstructed view of the tree.



In my photos from November 1 and 2 I saw tape...even though I didn't notice tape in person! And maybe they won't put it down now that we're in the Christmas season. Asking is always smart.


----------



## figment_jii

Happy (early) Holidays everyone!

Here are a few photos of some other merchandise that I saw while at Disneyland this week (it was so much fun!).  As Sherry E posted, there is a Mickey Santa popcorn bucket (I didn't see the Snowman Mickey either and I probably scoped out every popcorn stand in DLR and DCA).  I also saw two different holiday round buckets (one with the gang in what looked like the Diamond Horsehoe/Hoop Dee Doo building) and one with Jack Skellington (only saw this was at the stand in front of the HM).  Also, the drink mug is now holiday themed.





Over in Carsland (and DCA) the popcorn stands also had a blue Lightning McQueen popcorn bucket.  So cute!  The Cozy Cone is now seeling souvenier cones that are blue (wintery theme).  They come in both sizes.





Finally, there is some Buena Vista Street and Carsland holiday merchandise.  There was a red hoodie and a white t-shirt.  I only saw these at the front room in the Ellias & Co store.  The medium red hoodie had already sold out!





Over in Carsland, the shop on the left (I forgot the name, but it's between the Cozy Cone and Luigi's) has some seasonal merchandise to the left when you enter.  There were coffee mugs, shirts, cards, and postcards.  The logo was the same on the t-shirt (white) and sweatshirt (light blue).





When my camera finishes downloading, I'll post my photos from the parade!


----------



## mrslamb

How much are the different travel mugs you can buy in the park with coffee/hot chocolate in them? How big are they? Where are they sold? Is there only one or are there usually a few types?


----------



## figment_jii

mrslamb said:


> How much are the different travel mugs you can buy in the park with coffee/hot chocolate in them? How big are they? Where are they sold? Is there only one or are there usually a few types?



The travel mugs are $5.79 (I got mine at Pizza Port).  I saw them at pretty much every counter service location.  I only saw one design (the holiday theme currently), but I honestly didn't remember to look at DCA to see if they had a different version.

It holds 12 oz.


----------



## mrslamb

Thanks!!


----------



## figment_jii

Here are a few other random Holiday shots from around DLR and DCA.

This is the sign by the tram pick-up location.  There is a second sign (with more tractor reindeer), but I only got a shot of the first half.





I really liked the snowcar at the entrance to Carsland.  It was by the Seasons Speeding sign at the entrance.  Lots of folks were taking their picture with the little car (there was even a Photopass person around).





The Phineas and Ferb's Rockin' Rollin' Dance Party has been given a holiday theme as well.  Perry with the Santa Hat is really cute!





Finally, here are two from inside Small World Holiday.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

So as I mentioned earlier, DBF and I were there on Nov 9th, when just about all the holiday stuff was finished being put up and they had the very first Christmas fireworks show of the year (I saw that there were a couple things here and there they had added after our trip). We caught the BVS tree's first lighting and later the next day the BVS bell ringers.

On Friday we also caught the first holiday lighting of Cars Land, and they played holiday music instead of Sh-Boom, but it was really awesome...except that they had trouble with it. The fluorescent lights all went out shortly after the song was done and it looked like they were having technical difficulties with some parts lighted and others not (music had stopped too). 

There was already a PP photographer set up in front of Flo's however, and we were in the middle of taking pictures with him when the music and lighting started, so we got a great picture of Flo's with all the holiday lighting working before it broke. 





Notice in the picture above that all of the lights around the air filter and above the outside gas awning things are all green and red. It looks amazing!





Later that night when we returned, these lights had been returned to their original colors, making Flo's significantly less Christmas-themed (though the lights on the garland around Flo's still worked). Not as impressive :/

We feel really fortunate and at the same time bad that we are the only ones who were able to get that first picture, and from the other holiday posts it seems as though this hasn't been fixed yet. Hopefully this is temporary and they'll get it all working again soon!


----------



## figment_jii

Here are some photos from the first half of the Holiday parade at DL.  I haven't seen in it several years, but my friend said it looked the same as last year.  Overall the parade was really cute, with lots of wintery elements.  Overall, I think it was probably best viewed standing up because so many of the floats are tall (e.g., Mickey and Minnie, Santa, Woody, etc.).  Likewise, that gives you a better view of the fast moving parts (like Pooh and Tigger, Chip and Dale, etc.).

The CMs were making sure that the folks on the edge of the curb were sitting down and everyone else was standing.  They'd let the folks sit initially, but about 15 minutes before the parade started they made everyone not on the edge of the curb stand up.

Now, onto the parade...it started with a ballerina and Duffy.  The back of the float had a Disneyland seal in "wax".









Then the toy soliders marched down the street.









The next float had Pluto, Donald, and Daisy.





Next float had Mrs. Claus.  She showed up earlier in the parade than I expected.





After that, Winnie the Pooh and Tigger rode by on sleds.  The would zoom forward, stop, wave to the crowd, and repeat.  So if you were lucky and they stopped near you, it was a great view.  If you weren't where the stopped, then you only got a quick view.









After that, there were roller skaters dressed like snowflakes.  On the back of the book float the preceeded them, were two cute snow Mickey and Minnie figures.





Next came a wintery white tree and marching snow people.













And after that, it was Mickey and Minnie!  They were ice skating.  It was very cute.  (This one was really hard to get a good picture sitting on the curb because of the angle and the guard rail around the rink.)





Then came poor Eeyore.  He had to pull his own sled and it didn't always cooperate with him.





The next book had a "recipe" for gingerbread cookies and it was followed by gingerbread men!  Then came Goofy and Max making a gingerbread house.









After that, it was time for the Princesses and Princes.  However, first Lady Termaine and her two daughters walked by.  Lady Termaine glowered at everyone and the daughters "fought" and "danced".  It was funny, but seemed kind of random.  The Princesses and Princes included Snow White and her prince, Cinderella and Prince Charming, Aurora and Prince Phillip, and Ariel and Eric.  These pairs alternated between dancing on the float and walking/dancing the route.  On the back of the float was Belle and the Beast.













The rest of the parade next time!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

All the pictures posted lately are fantastic!  I can't wait to see the look on my ds2's face when he finally gets to see Cars Land.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks again so much, everyone, for the kind comments (*Sue*, I will happily take the titles of Queen of Christmas and Queen of Halloween!).  I'm glad that the photos I posted from this past 11/12/12 were of interest!

I neglected to mention a few days ago that I am posting more photos in my actual TR than what I posted here so far.  I really just posted some highlights here.  I'm still in the process of posting pictures in the TR.  I have a lot of ground to cover.  I've got ice rink photos too.

So if you want to see many more photos, go to my TR, starting on Page 222, Post #3328.


Thank you, *figment_jii and mysteriouspnai*, for your photos as well!  

*figment* - You know, when I was there on 11/12, I did not see the blue winter cones!  I spent a lot of time around Cozy Cone and saw plenty of the orange ones, but not the blue.  I wonder if the blue ones arrived after that.  I've heard in the past that some merchandise doesn't arrive until at least a couple of weeks into the season, if not December.  So maybe the blue cones were a little behind schedule?


*mysteriouspnai* - I saw the PhotoPass guy in front of Flo's at night, and no one really even seemed to be approaching him.  He didn't really look like the other PhotoPass people, for some reason!  But, as I mentioned here earlier in the week, I saw a lot of PhotoPass people all over Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street (no less than 3 separate photographers stationed around the BVS tree), which is a good thing.  They are certainly not skimping on the PhotoPass opportunities this holiday season!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> *figment* - You know, when I was there on 11/12, I did not see the blue winter cones!  I spent a lot of time around Cozy Cone and saw plenty of the orange ones, but not the blue.  I wonder if the blue ones arrived after that.  I've heard in the past that some merchandise doesn't arrive until at least a couple of weeks into the season, if not December.  So maybe the blue cones were a little behind schedule?



Hi *Sherry E*!  When were you at the Cozy Cone?  I bought mine late at night on the 12th (9:43 pm according to the receipt!).  I saw folks with them during the day, so that's how I knew to go check out the Cozy Cone at the end of the day.  Maybe they didn't have them at opening?  I know last October, at one point during the day, they had sold out of the orange cones at all of the Cozy Cones and said that they would have more later in the day after the re-stock came in.  Perhaps something like that happened and they ran out of the blue ones during the day and substituted the orange ones back in?


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks to Sherry, figment_jii and mysteriouspnai for all the great pictures.  They made my day today.  Can you see my big smile?? 

Keep the pictures coming everyone.


----------



## focusondisney

Hi!   Getting excited--only 2 weeks to go!     That Mickey popcorn bucket looks cute, I will defiately be getting one of those.  I also remember pictures from last year of a demitasse cup that looks like Mickey.  HAs anyone seen 1 this year?  Can someone remind me where they sell those please? Thanks!!


----------



## RedRosie

One week from now and we will be arriving at DL!    I've been checking weather forecast and it showed 84 degrees for next week, but now it shows 63 degrees for next week!  Yowza.  That's quite a change.  Guess I'll wait til later in the week to finish the shirts since long sleeves may be better after all.  

Thanks for sharing the pics!  I am so excited!


----------



## abent

The excitement and reality finally hit me that we are getting close! We leave in 25 days! It may sound far but with work, 2 teenage boys andtheir busy schedules i feel almost out of time! I bought dramamine and am thinking about getting luggage out soon.  I cant wait to et all the cute seasonal merchandise!


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Two weeks from now.  This week will fly by especially with Thanksgiving but next week will be super long! I'm so excited tho!  Ready to buy the hoodie that I always buy at Disneyland whenever I go!  Does anyone know if they have 2013 ones yet? Or do they not put those up until 2013 is actually here? That may sound like a stupid question.... just wondering.


----------



## abby

Two weeks from today we are off.  I can't wait and all of these great picutes are getting me really excited.  So all I have to do is, have house guests for 4 days this week, cook turkey dinner for 12, work the next two weeks, pack, and not kill my DH and DD 12 who are aren't showing any excitment for this trip at all....
Note to self, when feeling stressed, look at the christmas superthread and feel better.....


----------



## tanyaewa

Two weeks from today it will be over!  Planning for 8 months.... And arriving in 10 days.


----------



## disneymom0104

12 days until we leave 

3 weeks and we will be back home


----------



## papamouse1

It was a little chilly today, but never really needed a jacket. Looks like next few days get better.


----------



## SueTGGR

So I was looking through Sherry's wonderful page #1 and noticed she still had the number listed for the candy kitchen up there (714-781-0112 so you don't have to back looking for it ) and I thought I would call them up to see what is in store for us this next week. They get to November 23rd and guess what!?!?!?!?!








 They are making CANDY CANES NOVEMBER 23rd!!!!! Sorry I couldn't help making you scroll down. 
So those of you who are headed there for Thanksgiving weekend will be able to scout them out! Let's not tell anyone though, ok??? We are headed down the next weekend and would really like to not have too many people in line ahead of us, ok? Deal everyone?  
Enjoy!!!
Sue


----------



## papamouse1

Sitting here waiting for fireworks to start!


----------



## Dobby

So excited about seeing Disneyland at Christmas!! We fly out in 6 more days! THanks for all the pictures to get me in the festive mood.


----------



## Bex258

Sherry E said:


> *Bex258 -*
> 
> Welcome!  I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread.  We have a lot of great people here who contribute important information, breaking news items and wonderful photos!
> 
> From what I can tell, I think the plan looks realistic.  It looks as if you are making the most of your time and trying to plan everything out in a logical way.  Heading to Fantasyland during the MM hour is a good idea, and Toon Town does get crowded pretty fast - this is true!
> 
> It will be crowded, this is true - unless it rains, that is, in which case it won't be - but it sounds like you are expecting that, so it won't be a shock.



Thank you 

I have thought of two more questions since I started my planning. I've decided to do the photo pass plus as I think its just me in Disney (not sure if my friend will be working on the days I plan to go) hopefully as I don't leave until 28th (Dec) that should get to me in time (shipping to the UK unless they email it?). As I plan to go to DCA first I'm going to Radiator Springs first. Where do I collect the photo pass plus stuff from? As I would like the photo from this ride, unless I can go on the ride, take down the number for the photo then go and get the pass and get the photo added later?

My second question, more of a Christmas-y one. I think I'll be adding a night at the DLH (I saw the photos of the referb and I have to go) which will make the magic morning the next day so much easier. Anyway, I'd probably be there the night of Jan 2nd. When do they take down the Christmas decorations in the hotels? It would be awesome if I got to see them too.


----------



## macleod1979

I am curious about when they take them down also.


----------



## sweettea

so after months of lurking I finally joined disboards... hi everyone! 

30 Days until my boyfriend and I leave for our trip! We will be at DL/DCA from noon on the 19th til the night of the 23rd - 5 days! I've only done 3 day trips during the summer but with the craziness that is the holidays it looks like we will need the extra time! I am so excited!!

I have some questions specific to this time of year, but if there is a better place for me to post them please let me know! Sorry if I mess up !

- I can walk, but not for more than 15 minutes without a LOT of pain, so I will be in our wheelchair while there (darling boyfriend will be pushing me around). Has anyone had trouble navigating DCA/DL in a wheelchair with the crazy crowds? Is there wheelchair seating for all the shows (Parade, Fantasmic, Fireworks)? 

-Are fast-passes worth getting if you are in a wheelchair? The time I went they usually made us go around through the exit where the line was shorter anyway. I'm still confused about how there are fast passes for the shows and how wheelchairs work there, lol 

-Should/can we make restaurant reservations now ? For Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and maybe Trader Sams and the Rainforest Cafe? Last time I was there we just walked in but I have NO idea how it works with all these crowds!

-Has anyone driven from the Bay Area to Anahiem? Boyfriend and I will be stopping often to switch drivers and I'm wondering if there is anything neat/delicious on the way there that we should see!

Really crossing my fingers for good weather and good vibes! I looove seasonal stuff, and I am so glad my boyfriend rekindled my love for disney! (As a sociology major I was pretty skeptical, lol). Stoked to eat everything with gingerbread or peppermint in it!

I've read all the pages of this thread and they are REALLY helpful, thank you everyone who is contributing! You rock


----------



## figment_jii

Hello and Welcome!  



sweettea said:


> Has anyone had trouble navigating DCA/DL in a wheelchair with the crazy crowds? Is there wheelchair seating for all the shows (Parade, Fantasmic, Fireworks)?



I haven't been in a wheel chair or pushed someone around DLR in one, but based on what I've seen, you'll need to be patient and cautious.  When there are a lot of people, it's going to be slow moving.  



sweettea said:


> -Should/can we make restaurant reservations now ? For Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and maybe Trader Sams and the Rainforest Cafe? Last time I was there we just walked in but I have NO idea how it works with all these crowds!



I would definitely try to make one for Blue Bayou if you want to eat there.



sweettea said:


> -Has anyone driven from the Bay Area to Anahiem? Boyfriend and I will be stopping often to switch drivers and I'm wondering if there is anything neat/delicious on the way there that we should see!



I've stopped at Harris Ranch and that has a pretty good resturant and clean rest rooms.


----------



## DSNY4ever

So where is Santa making appearances this year?  I saw in some pictures that it looks like he is in a shop on Buena Vista Street in DCA, where else is he going to be- at any hotels? Is he still dong the cabin in Big Thunder Ranch?  Any opinions on which spots make the best photo op this year?  

If anyone has gone recently and has some pictures with Santa I would love to see them!


----------



## Celestine

Bex258 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have thought of two more questions since I started my planning. I've decided to do the photo pass plus as I think its just me in Disney (not sure if my friend will be working on the days I plan to go) hopefully as I don't leave until 28th (Dec) that should get to me in time (shipping to the UK unless they email it?). As I plan to go to DCA first I'm going to Radiator Springs first. Where do I collect the photo pass plus stuff from? As I would like the photo from this ride, unless I can go on the ride, take down the number for the photo then go and get the pass and get the photo added later?
> 
> My second question, more of a Christmas-y one. I think I'll be adding a night at the DLH (I saw the photos of the referb and I have to go) which will make the magic morning the next day so much easier. Anyway, I'd probably be there the night of Jan 2nd. When do they take down the Christmas decorations in the hotels? It would be awesome if I got to see them too.



From personal experience I know WDW ship photo pass CDs to the UK, so I don't imagine DCA will be any different.

I believe they start taking decorations down around the 6th January so you should be fine for seeing them.

Celestine


----------



## mysteriouspnai

DSNY4ever said:


> So where is Santa making appearances this year?  I saw in some pictures that it looks like he is in a shop on Buena Vista Street in DCA, where else is he going to be- at any hotels? Is he still dong the cabin in Big Thunder Ranch?  Any opinions on which spots make the best photo op this year?
> 
> If anyone has gone recently and has some pictures with Santa I would love to see them!



Santa is at Elias & Co on Buena Vista Street and he also makes an appearance in Jingle Jangle Jamboree back by Big Thunder Ranch. I have yet to hear about him in the hotels, but I'll post pictures up when I'm able!


----------



## figment_jii

And now...the rest of the parade photos!

After the princesses, came Chip and Dale in their car!  This was one of the floats that was kind of "hit or miss" depends on where you were located.  They would drive some amount, they hop out of the car, play around, then hop back in and drive some more.  So if you were located where they were stopped it was great...if they drove past you, not so much.  









Then it was time for Woody!





He was followed by Geppetto and Pinocchio.  They were making and wrapping toys.





Then came Buzz Lightyear and the Little Green Aliens.





And then the Seven Dwarves!





Next up was another tree!





Which was followed by dancing reindeer!  They were very cute.









Finally, Santa came by on his float.  Like Mrs. Claus he was "talking" to audience.





I really liked the little snow bunnies that were popping up from his float.





Well, that's it for my parade photos!  Hope you all enjoyed them and Happy (early) Holidays!


----------



## figment_jii

mysteriouspnai said:


> Santa is at Elias & Co on Buena Vista Street



Yup!  He's in the last store (closest to Hollywood Blvd), where the jewelery is usually sold.  They were giving out little peppermint candies to the kids that went to see Santa last week.


----------



## Eeee-va

sweettea said:


> - I can walk, but not for more than 15 minutes without a LOT of pain, so I will be in our wheelchair while there (darling boyfriend will be pushing me around). Has anyone had trouble navigating DCA/DL in a wheelchair with the crazy crowds? Is there wheelchair seating for all the shows (Parade, Fantasmic, Fireworks)?



If you want the wheelchair area for World of Color, you NEED a WoC Fastpass.  Then just get to the disabled waiting area for your color BEFORE they start letting anyone in.  This time last year, we were allowed either in the wheelchair area (which has some benches that are officially ONLY for the people who need them, not their companions) or they will let you take a spot anywhere in the viewing area.

I understand the wheelchair viewing area for Fantasmic! is very poor.  Not sure about the others, if it's offered. IF you can sit on the ground, going to the second Fantasmic! showing and getting a spot in the ground seating viewing area might be a good idea...but I know that is a huge "if."



sweettea said:


> -Are fast-passes worth getting if you are in a wheelchair? The time I went they usually made us go around through the exit where the line was shorter anyway. I'm still confused about how there are fast passes for the shows and how wheelchairs work there, lol



If the parks are busy (and sometimes if they aren't), the wheelchair lines can be as long or longer than the regular lines. Space Mountain is pretty infamous for having an hour wait--the wheelchair line was at least as long as the regular line when we went.  We WERE allowed to use our Fastpasses for Space Mountain in the disabled queue (which is not a pleasant place to wait at all, by the way--very crowded and very, very noisy).  But your mileage may vary. (In our 2.5-day trip, that was the only special entrance/etc. we used for my mom in her ECV. She just can't make the walk up the Space Mountain hill quickly and it's difficult for her to get into the vehicle as quickly as required.)

And in DCA, I believe many, most, or all of the queues are accessible, so you'll be going through the regular line for much of the queue.  



sweettea said:


> -Should/can we make restaurant reservations now ? For Napa Rose, Blue Bayou, and maybe Trader Sams and the Rainforest Cafe? Last time I was there we just walked in but I have NO idea how it works with all these crowds!



I personally would make reservations early, just because you can always change them. It's never a bad idea to have a reservation for the Blue Bayou, but the others may be more of a judgment call.


----------



## Sherry E

I've talked in detail about Santa at the hotels in the past, but for any of the newcomers to this thread, I'll go over it again!

First of all, when I was at DLR on 11/12 (the official first day of the holiday season for this year), I intentionally went to the hotels to check for decorations.  When the hotels have their decorations up, Santa is likely to follow.  None of the hotels were decorated at that time - which is pretty much what I expected based on every other year.  The hotels kind of operate separately from the parks as far as seasonal decorations. 

The parking guy (in the little office) at the Paradise Pier Hotel told me that the Grand Californian is the first hotel to get decorated, with the Disneyland Hotel next and the Paradise Pier last.  All of the hotels are decorated by the week after Thanksgiving, and probably a couple of days before that.  When the trees go up in the hotels, that's when Santa makes his hotel appearances.

When the season begins, only the two parks' Santas are at their posts.  I think I showed Santa at his Jingle Jangle Jamboree post when I shared my photos last week, and I showed a photo of the location in Elias & Co. (figment_jii showed one as well).  There was a long line at the Elias spot.

Most reports that I have heard over the years have said that the Grand Californian's tree goes up on the morning after Thanksgiving.  This would fit with what the PPH guy told me.  However, I know that one or two DIS'ers claimed to have seen the GCH tree up on the weekend before Thanksgiving in one year, which does not fit with what the PPH guy told me!  Maybe it was a fluke and they just happened to get the GCH decorated earlier than usual, but it doesn't seem to be the norm.

*Bret/mvf-m11c* was just at DLR this past weekend (including yesterday) and he did not see a tree in the GCH lobby.  No tree = no Santa.  But, by this coming Friday, the tree should be nicely situated in the GCH lobby, along with Santa, a PhotoPass person, some Dickens carolers, etc.

Shortly thereafter, the Disneyland Hotel's Santa should be in place, followed by the PPH's Santa.

I have observed that the GCH Santa usually has a 2-hour 'shift,' during which he sits for maybe 45 minutes or so, then takes a break, then comes back to sit again.  (I am rough-guessing the time frame, but it's in that range.)  He is generally there in the late afternoon to early evening, unless his shift has been changed this year.

The Disneyland Hotel Santa is usually there in the mid-to-late afternoon (again, unless his shift has changed). Sometimes there is a PhotoPass person; sometimes there is not.  This location is a bit more elaborate than the other hotels' set-ups.

The Paradise Pier Santa is always there in the morning - usually the latter part of the morning - by the gorgeous, glowing blue-green tree.  There is no PhotoPass person in this spot.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Sherry E- you are awesome.  Thank you!


----------



## disneymum58

Do you think Santa will still be there when we visit Dec. 29 - Jan. 5 or will he have returned to the North Pole by then?


----------



## StyledSugar

For those of you that have gone on Christmas Eve, when do the crowds start filing out at night? Once the fireworks are over does it seems to quiet down quite a bit? We don't get in until around 7-7:30 and were going to do the park that night for a few hours but were curious about how busy it is late that night. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaTink

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> You can, but you'll need to call with your credit card.... their email is:  vacationplanning@disneyonline.com



A slightly belated thank you  

I think I'll have to try and think of something else, it's a bit tricky to be able to ring them - I'll have to do some secret shopping while I'm there instead


----------



## Topolina

StyledSugar said:


> For those of you that have gone on Christmas Eve, when do the crowds start filing out at night? Once the fireworks are over does it seems to quiet down quite a bit? We don't get in until around 7-7:30 and were going to do the park that night for a few hours but were curious about how busy it is late that night. Thanks!



Last year, after the first character "good night" (9-9:30pm), crowds really thinned out.  We stayed until 11:30pm in FL and everything was either walk-on or 5 min waits.  I don't know how it was in other parts of DLR (didn't venture around).


----------



## Sherry E

disneymum58 said:


> Do you think Santa will still be there when we visit Dec. 29 - Jan. 5 or will he have returned to the North Pole by then?



*disneymum58 -*

I am pretty certain that all 3 of the hotels' Santas will be completely gone by 12/26 - maybe even gone by 12/25.  I recall a GCH Cast Member telling me that their Santa is always gone by the day after Christmas.

As for the Elias & Co. Santa in DCA, he is new this year and we don't know what they will do with him - but my guess is that he'll be gone.  If Disney is trying to follow the tradition of department store Santas in Los Angeles, he should be gone before Christmas.

The Santa at Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland is a question mark.  While DIS'er *Malcon10t* and others have seen Santa (in a sort of green plaid ensemble and not in his famous red suit) at that location after Christmas, when it was still called the Reindeer Round-Up, the Disney Parks Blog said that Santa at the new Jamboree will be gone by 12/24.  Actually, if I am remembering correctly (and I may not be - I'm very old!), in a recent Parks Blog about the Jamboree I believe that someone commented and asked about Santa, and the person who wrote the blog replied and said Santa would be gone by 12/24 (at least I think it was 12/24 - it may have been 12/25).

Santa's spot at the Jamboree is not the same as it was when it was the Round-Up.  His little cabin is still there for photo ops, but Santa has moved to an outdoor location for this year's photos.


----------



## tksbaskets

sweettea said:


> so after months of lurking I finally joined disboards... hi everyone!
> 
> I've read all the pages of this thread and they are REALLY helpful, thank you everyone who is contributing! You rock



Welcome!  You'll have a blast.  If you want to get extra excited go look at Sherry's Christmas thread and Bret/mvf-m11c trip reports.  They are faithful posters here so follow the links down in their signatures.  



disneymum58 said:


> Do you think Santa will still be there when we visit Dec. 29 - Jan. 5 or will he have returned to the North Pole by then?



Hm...In my experience the Jolly Old Elf is scarce anywhere but the parade after the 25th.  I have seen him in the holiday parade after Christmas.  I have also sat in his empty chair at the GCH.  So I'd say your chances of seeing Santa are slim.

Perhaps other may have some insight.

Now Santa Mickey and Santa Goofy have both been out on our post-Christmas trips to DL/DCA.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Welcome!  You'll have a blast.  _*If you want to get extra excited go look at Sherry's Christmas thread *_and Bret/mvf-m11c trip reports.  They are faithful posters here so follow the links down in their signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...In my experience the Jolly Old Elf is scarce anywhere but the parade after the 25th.  I have seen him in the holiday parade after Christmas.  I have also sat in his empty chair at the GCH.  So I'd say your chances of seeing Santa are slim.
> 
> Perhaps other may have some insight.
> 
> Now Santa Mickey and Santa Goofy have both been out on our post-Christmas trips to DL/DCA.
> 
> TK



I gave my insight on Santa above.

*TK,* this _is_ my Christmas thread!  But if you mean my TR, I did make a special trip to DLR on 11/12 specifically to gather info/photos for this Christmas thread (and for a podcast that I thought I would be doing, but now I guess I'm not), so I would like people to come to my TR and view all of the other photos I will be posting and have already started posting.  I gave the link to the page and the post in which the pictures begin a page or two back, but here it is again - starting on Page 222, Post #3328.


----------



## katejc

I also read that Santa leaves DLR 12/24--he's got a busy night! Can't remember where I saw that info, but others seem to agree.


----------



## sweettea

Awesome, thank you Eeee-va, tksbaskets, and fidgment_jii! Very helpful and sweet of you 

I had no idea you HAD to get a fastpass for WOC for the wheelchair area, wow am I glad I asked! 

Last question - is there wheelchair seating for the Christmas Parade and Believe in Magic show? Are those okay? I know last summer when we saw the fireworks we couldn't find the wheelchair seating or something and ended up watching from the front of Main Street, I think where customer service is near the entrance, and that wasn't half bad. But maybe since the show is different there is a better place to be!

Thanks again for your help, and yes I saw all the Christmas pictures, super neat!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Topolina said:


> Last year, after the first character "good night" (9-9:30pm), crowds really thinned out.  We stayed until 11:30pm in FL and everything was either walk-on or 5 min waits.  I don't know how it was in other parts of DLR (didn't venture around).



What is this "character 'good night'" that you speak of?


----------



## Sherry E

mysteriouspnai said:


> What is this "character 'good night'" that you speak of?



Here is a post from this thread with photos, from lapdwife:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39319924&postcount=252


The characters come out at least a couple of times on Christmas Eve (some of them are in their pajamas!) to wave goodnight to the guests and wish them a merry Christmas.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Sherry E said:


> Here is a post from this thread with photos, from lapdwife:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39319924&postcount=252
> 
> 
> The characters come out at least a couple of times on Christmas Eve (some of them are in their pajamas!) to wave goodnight to the guests and wish them a merry Christmas.



Oh man, that's adorable!! I wish they did that a few other times throughout the Christmas season so more people could take advantage of it


----------



## Sherry E

mysteriouspnai said:


> Oh man, that's adorable!! I wish they did that a few other times throughout the Christmas season so more people could take advantage of it



I agree!  I've never been able to actually see it myself, as I've never been there on Christmas Eve.  In fact, I don't think I had ever seen pictures of it until lapdwife posted them.  It doesn't seem to be a widely discussed element of the season so I am guessing a lot of people have missed it.  It looks soooo cute, though - the characters in their little jammies!  I would love to see it.


----------



## JennyN

Can the photo pass + be used for Santa photos? Also is there any reason why it might be better to have photos taken with the santa in one of the hotels rather than the ones in the parks? Where is he in his red suit, I'm not a fan of the plaid.


----------



## luvslikepi

JennyN said:


> Can the photo pass + be used for Santa photos? Also is there any reason why it might be better to have photos taken with the santa in one of the hotels rather than the ones in the parks? Where is he in his red suit, I'm not a fan of the plaid.



Photo Pass+ can be used with any Photo Pass photographer.  I don't know about prints though of course if you have Photo Pass + you get the cd.  I've heard that hotel Santa usually has a shorter wait then park Santa.  Not sure about the red suit/plaid.


----------



## Sherry E

JennyN said:


> Can the photo pass + be used for Santa photos? Also is there any reason why it might be better to have photos taken with the santa in one of the hotels rather than the ones in the parks? Where is he in his red suit, I'm not a fan of the plaid.



*JennyN -*

Santa is in some form of a red suit at all 5 of the posts (though each suit may differ in style a bit, depending on the location/theme).  He was only in the green plaid ensemble at the (former) Reindeer Round-Up, post-Christmas.  Since Santa is supposed to be gone from the Jamboree/Round-Up this year by 12/24, I don't think he will be in the green plaid anywhere!

As far as which locations might be better...setting aside the parks for a moment and just focusing on the hotels alone, each hotel has its high points.  

I really like the setting in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby.  Santa sits in front of the tree, and it's a dimly lit, elegant, holiday-esque environment.  There will be a PhotoPass person here.

The Santa spot in the Disneyland Hotel (unless it has changed) is a bit more elaborate, with a whole fireplace set-up, a plate of milk and cookies for Santa, reindeer decor and various trees.  There may or may not be a PhotoPass person at this spot.

The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa backdrop is very simple - it's in the lobby; it's not dim or atmospheric; it's not elaborate.  It's just Santa sitting in front of the very, very beautiful blue-green glowing tree (which is my favorite of the 3 hotels' trees because it is the most colorful and striking to me).  But there is no PhotoPass person here.


The Santa spot at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is outdoors, which could be problematic on rainy days in December!  I don't know why they didn't just let him stay in his little cabin at this spot, as the cabin is still available for photos!

So I guess the reasons to get hotel Santa photos instead of or in addition to the parks' Santa photos would be for the different backdrops, ambiance, coloring, etc.  I find that a picture of the Santa at the GCH is very different from a photo with the Santa at Elias & Co. in DCA because the setting/backdrop looks so drastically different!


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry, did you notice ay of the demitasse cup desserts this year?  I saw the pictures from last year... they look so cute. They are on my souvenier list; I hope they still have them!   Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

focusondisney said:


> Sherry, did you notice ay of the demitasse cup desserts this year?  I saw the pictures from last year... they look so cute. They are on my souvenier list; I hope they still have them!   Thanks!



I didn't see them (I definitely would have snapped a picture), but I'm sure they must be in the parks in some form or another (even if it's a slightly different design).  They have been popular (even with the old mug design) at least since 2007.  There's probably something at Plaza Inn and Carnation Cafe, if not Cafe Orleans too.

I was trying to get into the Jolly Holiday Bakery - which is one place I was certain would have those demitasse desserts.  The line of people and crowds milling about inside Jolly Holiday were bothersome, and I wasn't able to really get to the displays to look at what was there.  That's the problem with a lot of places around DLR - if you are not actually in a line, prepared to buy something, it can be tough to get up to the displays to see what's what.  Add in a lot of people in the restaurant, and it is doubly hard!

I can't imagine that the demitasse desserts would be gone, though.  I hope you're able to find one!


----------



## focusondisney

Thanks!  I'll definately be stopping at the Jolly Holiday Bakery, I'll check the other spots if I have too.  Thankks again!


----------



## sarah017

I read Prep and Landing is replacing The Muppets. Is this for the whole month of December? Is it in 4d or any other special effects?? TIA!!!


----------



## StyledSugar

Topolina said:


> Last year, after the first character "good night" (9-9:30pm), crowds really thinned out.  We stayed until 11:30pm in FL and everything was either walk-on or 5 min waits.  I don't know how it was in other parts of DLR (didn't venture around).



Thank you very much!! 

You said the "first" character good night. Do they do more than one on Christmas Eve?


----------



## JennyN

Thank you Sherry E, that was a wonderful comparison description of the venues for Santa. Now I'm trying to work out my chances of getting 12 teenage girls to have photos taken with Santa in each location.


----------



## Eeee-va

sweettea said:


> Last question - is there wheelchair seating for the Christmas Parade and Believe in Magic show? Are those okay? I know last summer when we saw the fireworks we couldn't find the wheelchair seating or something and ended up watching from the front of Main Street, I think where customer service is near the entrance, and that wasn't half bad. But maybe since the show is different there is a better place to be!



I _believe_ there is wheelchair seating for the parade...I thought I saw some last year near the Train Station.  But you'll probably need to ask, and probably need to devote some time waiting--maybe as much as you'd devote to the regular sections anyway.  The DISabilities board may (or may not) be able to help you more, if no one else here knows for sure. Otherwise, I _believe_ you can get a spot along the parade route like everyone else.

I'm not sure at all about fireworks, but I personally think it is OK to not have a great view of the castle for the Christmas fireworks.  It's not Christmas-y but I think my favorite fireworks viewing location (unless it's the "Remember...Dreams Come True" show) is actually while riding Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  That might be hard to time in a wheelchair, true enough, but is easier to time with Fastpass.


----------



## disneymum58

Thank you so much for all the Santa info.  Wish we could be there a few days earlier....


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I gave my insight on Santa above.
> 
> *TK,* this _is_ my Christmas thread!  But if you mean my TR, I did make a special trip to DLR on 11/12 specifically to gather info/photos for this Christmas thread (and for a podcast that I thought I would be doing, but now I guess I'm not), so I would like people to come to my TR and view all of the other photos I will be posting and have already started posting.  I gave the link to the page and the post in which the pictures begin a page or two back, but here it is again - starting on Page 222, Post #3328.



 Yes I mean your other thread containing Christmas photos and thoughts.  Thanks for posting the link.  I have to admit I followed it and went through all the pictures you posted again.  

I'm thrilled to be going to WDW with the family in December but a little piece of my Disney heart wishes I was going to be strolling BVS on Christmas Day.  Next year I hope...


----------



## Sherry E

JennyN said:


> Thank you Sherry E, that was a wonderful comparison description of the venues for Santa. Now I'm trying to work out my chances of getting 12 teenage girls to have photos taken with Santa in each location.



*JennyN -*

You're very welcome!  

In fact, just for photographic reference (and I am guessing there are other people out there who will be meeting Santa too), I compiled some of my photos to give examples of each Santa location.



*(2010) - This is the Santa spot at the Paradise Pier Hotel  it's bright, cheery, and basic.  The tree is gorgeous and glowing in person, but does not translate well in photos.  There is no PhotoPass person here...

See the Santa chair on the left side of the picture...













Santas chair...








Santa hugging a random child...








Carolers on the other side of the tree greet guests as they enter the lobby...















(2010) - This is the Santa spot at the Grand Californian Hotel.  It is dimly lit, elegant, comfortable, and there's an overall very nice holiday atmosphere.  There is always a PhotoPass person with Santa...

Hello, Santa!








Presents under the tree...














Carolers sing and take requests on the other side of the tree (this picture is from 2008, but they were there in 2010 and last year too)...







And a Santa PhotoPass picture from 2008...

















(2010) - This is the Disneyland Hotel Santa photo spot.  It's more elaborate, detailed; sometimes there is a PhotoPass person; sometimes no PhotoPass person...












































(2012) - Here is Santa at his new Elias and Company post in California Adventure  it's bright, cheery and there is a long line of people waiting to meet him.  He was there in the afternoon and at night.  There is a PhotoPass person with him...






























(2012) - This is Santa at new, outdoor, rustic Jingle Jangle Jamboree post in Disneyland (with a PhotoPass person)...





















*​

I hope that helps everyone debating on which Santa spots to go to!


----------



## Momof4girls

Are there any dining packages for Christmas eve that we should know about?  

I'm so accustomed to WDW at the holidays and I have zero experience with DLR around the same time.  I feel a bit like a fish out of water.  

Do they still do the characters in pajamas?  It looks like they have a full night on Christmas Eve now, whereas the post with the pictures was from an early closure night.  

Finally, what do we need to know about Fantasmic and CP out there?  No reserved seating, right?  Just walk up?  

Thanks


----------



## TotalDreamer

Does anyone know where I can find 2012 Christmas day menus, that is if they're out yet? Or any word on what Carthay Circle might be offering?


----------



## ociana

TotalDreamer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find 2012 Christmas day menus, that is if they're out yet? Or any word on what Carthay Circle might be offering?



The carthay circle menu is postes in this thread about 30 days ago. I quoted it, so check my posts to find it or scroll through the pages.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

sarah017 said:


> I read Prep and Landing is replacing The Muppets. Is this for the whole month of December? Is it in 4d or any other special effects?? TIA!!!



I just did a google search and found this link from the Disneyland blog!!

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/prep-and-landing-in-muppet-theater/


----------



## StyledSugar

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I just did a google search and found this link from the Disneyland blog!!
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/prep-and-landing-in-muppet-theater/



Has anyone seen this yet? Any reviews? Thanks for the link!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

TotalDreamer said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 2012 Christmas day menus, that is if they're out yet? Or any word on what Carthay Circle might be offering?



I posted what info I gleaned from a call to the dining folks in this thread...

J.


----------



## tlovesdis

StyledSugar said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this yet? Any reviews? Thanks for the link!



I saw it last week.  It was ok.  Not sure why it's called 4D as it was barely 3D!


----------



## papamouse1

Hmm... We tried to go here on Sunday and Monday and it was down.... Bummer


----------



## StyledSugar

tlovesdis said:


> I saw it last week.  It was ok.  Not sure why it's called 4D as it was barely 3D!



So nothing like Muppets or Bugs Life (can't remember what that one is called lol)? Too bad.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Wow, feeling lucky today! Called to book the Holiday tour for Christmas Eve --- apparently everyone else was too! wanted the evening parade, so the 3:15 tour, called at 7:50am, 7:55am, 7:58am, 8:00am, 8:01am and somewhere around that time they opened for business... I guess I called the main vacation planning line and wanted to make sure I had the right # so I looked online and saw a tour specific # so I hung up and called again --- about 8:05am. Was on hold for a good 20 mins or so.

Talked to a great cast member... When I said I wanted the afternoon tour for 7 people she looked and immediately came back with  OMG, that's filling up fast we need to rush through your order... So we rushed through all the entries and in the end got my 7 spots and afterwards she said there were only 2 more spots left    

Now on Monday I need to call for Desset Dining and then I think our fixed schedule items will all be in place!

J.


----------



## Escape2Disney

JediMasterNerd said:


> Wow, feeling lucky today! Called to book the Holiday tour for Christmas Eve --- apparently everyone else was too! wanted the evening parade, so the 3:15 tour, called at 7:50am, 7:55am, 7:58am, 8:00am, 8:01am and somewhere around that time they opened for business... I guess I called the main vacation planning line and wanted to make sure I had the right # so I looked online and saw a tour specific # so I hung up and called again --- about 8:05am. Was on hold for a good 20 mins or so.
> 
> Talked to a great cast member... When I said I wanted the afternoon tour for 7 people she looked and immediately came back with OMG, that's filling up fast we need to rush through your order... So we rushed through all the entries and in the end got my 7 spots and afterwards she said there were only 2 more spots left
> 
> J.


YAY! Congrats! We had an interesting experience booking the holiday tour as well (for earlier in the month). I called right at 8 and was on hold for a LONG time. When the CM answered, she said they weren't accepting reservations until 9. Instead of making me call back, though, she took my number and promised to call me the minute they came online. She said they were booking this tour fast every day and didn't want me to be too late. Ten minutes later she called and said the system came online early. We were the first to book. Gotta love Disney custmer service! 

Now on Monday I need to call for Desset Dining and then I think our fixed schedule items will all be in place!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

JediMasterNerd said:


> Wow, feeling lucky today! Called to book the Holiday tour for Christmas Eve --- apparently everyone else was too! wanted the evening parade, so the 3:15 tour, called at 7:50am, 7:55am, 7:58am, 8:00am, 8:01am and somewhere around that time they opened for business... I guess I called the main vacation planning line and wanted to make sure I had the right # so I looked online and saw a tour specific # so I hung up and called again --- about 8:05am. Was on hold for a good 20 mins or so.
> 
> Talked to a great cast member... When I said I wanted the afternoon tour for 7 people she looked and immediately came back with  OMG, that's filling up fast we need to rush through your order... So we rushed through all the entries and in the end got my 7 spots and afterwards she said there were only 2 more spots left
> 
> Now on Monday I need to call for Desset Dining and then I think our fixed schedule items will all be in place!
> 
> J.





Escape2Disney said:


> YAY! Congrats! We had an interesting experience booking the holiday tour as well (for earlier in the month). I called right at 8 and was on hold for a LONG time. When the CM answered, she said they weren't accepting reservations until 9. Instead of making me call back, though, she took my number and promised to call me the minute they came online. She said they were booking this tour fast every day and didn't want me to be too late. Ten minutes later she called and said the system came online early. We were the first to book. Gotta love Disney custmer service!
> 
> Now on Monday I need to call for Desset Dining and then I think our fixed schedule items will all be in place!



That's great news, you two!


----------



## StyledSugar

What is the number I should call for the Fantasmic dessert seating?


----------



## thunderbird1

StyledSugar said:


> What is the number I should call for the Fantasmic dessert seating?



Fantasmic Premium Viewing #714-781-7469

Good luck!


----------



## ociana

JediMasterNerd said:
			
		

> Wow, feeling lucky today! Called to book the Holiday tour for Christmas Eve --- apparently everyone else was too! wanted the evening parade, so the 3:15 tour, called at 7:50am, 7:55am, 7:58am, 8:00am, 8:01am and somewhere around that time they opened for business... I guess I called the main vacation planning line and wanted to make sure I had the right # so I looked online and saw a tour specific # so I hung up and called again --- about 8:05am. Was on hold for a good 20 mins or so.
> 
> Talked to a great cast member... When I said I wanted the afternoon tour for 7 people she looked and immediately came back with  OMG, that's filling up fast we need to rush through your order... So we rushed through all the entries and in the end got my 7 spots and afterwards she said there were only 2 more spots left
> 
> Now on Monday I need to call for Desset Dining and then I think our fixed schedule items will all be in place!
> 
> J.



That tour was filling up because i had just booked our group of 9 a few minutes ahead of you. Looks like we are going to be tour buddies!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

ociana said:


> That tour was filling up because i had just booked our group of 9 a few minutes ahead of you. Looks like we are going to be tour buddies!



Nice   

The tour is in multiple groups, right? Anyone know the size of each individual group or is it one big group of 20 or 25?

Now I need to wake up at 7am (or a bit before) to make the dessert dining call --- and try to do it in secret so my son doesn't find out about it - and since he usually wakes up early that could be a problem!!  Hopefully the cast member will understand my code words   

J.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

What special holiday food items are available in December?  I seem to recall something about "gingerbread men with ears"?  What else? And where can I get the gingerbread men?  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> What special holiday food items are available in December?  I seem to recall something about "gingerbread men with ears"?  What else? And where can I get the gingerbread men?
> 
> Thanks!



The gingerbread men with chocolate ears are usually quite tasty!  Last year the Market House on Main Street was selling them with red chocolate ears.  This year - at least from what I saw when I was there on 11/12/12 - only the regular milk chocolate-dipped ears are available.

There are also various shortbread cookies shaped like trees or snowmen.

You should be able to find all of the cookies in the Candy Palace, the Market House, Pooh Corner, Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney, and basically anywhere that sells candy around the parks.

There are also special holiday cupcakes available, in the bake shops (like Jolly Holiday) or in the various candy shops - the cupcakes have red frosting and Santa Mickey ears or a Minnie bow & Santa hat.  They are $4.99.

There are marshmallow "snowman wands," which are basically like Tigger Tails.

There are various holiday apples - some with Santa hats or made to look like snowmen.

I think that you can still get the gingerbread beignets at Cafe Orleans.

There should be some candy cane/peppermint fudge on sale at the Candy Palace.

Gibson Girl Ice Cream on Main Street sells Dreyer's peppermint stick ice cream.

Ghirardelli in California Adventure is giving away free samples of peppermint bark.

Candy cane cotton candy is sold at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland.

There are various holiday drinks such as peppermint mochas and things sold at the Jolly Holiday Bakery and in other spots.


I'm sure I'll think of more, but that's a few for now.


----------



## Riniel

Let's be honest, the only reason I'm going to DL at Christmas is for the food! Haha! I'm most looking forward to the Yule log, can anyone confirm that it's still there this year?


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I think that you can still get the gingerbread beignets at Cafe Orleans.



Two weeks ago (11/14) they only had the regular beignets.  I wish they still had the gingerbread ones!


----------



## rmom

Sherry E said:


> The gingerbread men with chocolate ears are usually quite tasty!



Can someone ask for the recipe and post it on this site? We had a trip planned for the end of december but had to cancel.



Riniel said:


> Let's be honest, the only reason I'm going to DL at Christmas is for the food! Haha! I'm most looking forward to the Yule log, can anyone confirm that it's still there this year?



 Someone close to my heart. I love the decorations also but the special food is definately something I look forward to.


----------



## kswm30b

We leave a week from tomorrow!! I'm so excited! I'm also so nervous since I feel so unprepared vs how I normally feel for a trip (I've decided not to plan like crazy each day, other than my ADRs, and this is the only thread I'm reading. )

Has there been any Santa Mickey sightings this year? I know Santa Goofy (that he switched out with) is now at the Jamboree thing, and after they added Mickey to BVS, they switched him out of his old spot (where I guess he met as Santa Mickey?) for Donald. So I'm worried he's not out this year?


----------



## daniele_ut

figment_jii said:


> Two weeks ago (11/14) they only had the regular beignets.  I wish they still had the gingerbread ones!



I was at Cafe Orleans on Friday and they had Gingerbread Beignets.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

FINALLY, everything that needs to be scheduled, is scheduled   

Now a couple of questions...

1) Earlier in the thread I read and saw the pictures about the Christmas Eve Goodnight with the characters. This appears to happen around 9:30pm, but the park is open until midnight. There was also a reference to the "first" good night being at 9:30 --- but there was no mention if/when a second one is. Is there a second good night and, if so, when?? Will is be mentioned on the daily schedule at the park? It is not on the events schedule online...

2) If there is not a second good night, how long does dinner at Blue Bayou take? We have an 8pm reservation, could we make the 9:30 good night? I'm guessing not as I think Christmas Eve dinners will take a long time...

3) On the schedule is "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting" at the Sleeping Beauty Castle with 4 times (5pm, 5:15pm. 7:30pm and 8:30pm)... So is this the lighting event that has been talked about with the snow, etc? How does this work, do they turn them on for a while and then shut them off before the next "lighting" ?? Seems weird to have a 2 different lighting events 15 minutes apart.

4) Same as above for the Mad T Party... Happening at 6pm. 6:05pm, 7, 8 and 9pm... With the party 5 minutes apart at 6pm, what do they do??

Thanks!!

J.


----------



## StyledSugar

I am hoping they are still there during our trip but if not I guess I could always make them:

http://disney.go.com/disneyinsider/taste-of-disney/recipe/gingerbread-beignets

.......who am I kidding. I want them served to me. No muss, no fuss


----------



## TotalDreamer

ociana said:
			
		

> The carthay circle menu is postes in this thread about 30 days ago. I quoted it, so check my posts to find it or scroll through the pages.



Thanks!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi there, its been so long since I have been on the boards. I was just curious, I am sure I won't be able to have Disneyland merchandise help me. I have a friend who would love one of the cozy cone cups, but would like two of them, the winter ones are fine.  Could I find anyone who would be willing to pick me two up and ship them to me.  I will pay you through paypal, or however is quickist for you, it would be a huge help. Thank You._


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I figure it will be fairly obvious when we get there... but where are the main snow makers??  I want to station near one for the castle lighting... but if main street/the hub is nuts, is there one over by small world??


----------



## JediMasterNerd

While I don't know where the snowmakers are a cast member told me over the phone that when you get the map to the park there are snowflakes on the map that indicate the range that the snowflakes will fall in. 

J.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

JediMasterNerd said:
			
		

> While I don't know where the snowmakers are a cast member told me over the phone that when you get the map to the park there are snowflakes on the map that indicate the range that the snowflakes will fall in.
> 
> J.



Thanks! Since we've been a few times now, I don't know that I would have even looked at a map!!


----------



## MommyLove

lucysmom said:


> Christmas is a season of miracles. I am praying for a miracle for you both--at least for a job...



Thank you! Still praying for a job for DH and still hopeful we can pull off our trip. One month and one day until our "drive down" day. Oh please, oh please...


----------



## mamaofthree

Does anyone know if I will be able to find gingerbread mickeys on jan 6th? Please say yes.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## luvslikepi

9 days until we fly out to Anaheim for the weekend....DisBaby has a case of the sniffles so I'm hoping it get's better...I need a little escape.  The pictures and tr's have been fantastic and have me so excited.  We'll be there Dec 7-9 with grandma and grandpa if anyone wants to meet for gingerbread cookies.


----------



## danimaroo

We'll be there TOMORROW! I can't even believe it. So excited to see Disneyland for the first time ever... and I will most definitely be writing a TR when I'm back!


----------



## Eeee-va

mamaofthree said:


> Does anyone know if I will be able to find gingerbread mickeys on jan 6th? Please say yes.



I can't say yes for certain, but I have heard the gingerbread Mickeys were around all year now. They certainly had them November 2, even though it wasn't officially Christmastime yet.

Also, the last day for Holiday Time is January 6 (they're even celebrating Three Kings Day!).  So, there is absolutely no reason there should not be gingerbread Mickeys. I found them in Pooh Corner in November 2011 and the bakery in Buena Vista Street in November 2012, no problem.

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks for the reply! I am hopeful I can find the gingerbread. Just wasn't sure if holiday offerings get pared down by the last official day of the season. I can't imagine them being there year round. Maybe they just start making them after Halloween ends? Guess I will find out soon!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

mamaofthree said:


> Does anyone know if I will be able to find gingerbread mickeys on jan 6th? Please say yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



You don't even have to go into the parks to get the cookies.  They are sold at all of the places that sell candy - which includes Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney.  They are also sold at the Market House on Main Street.  So if you don't see them in one spot, look for them in the other places.  Sometimes the cookies are wrapped in plastic; sometimes they are not.

As I mentioned in this thread a page or two back, I got the cookies with festive red chocolate-dipped ears in December 2011 at the Market House.  This year - at least on opening day of the holiday season - I could only find the regular chocolate-dipped ears in any shop I checked.  I'm not sure if the red ones have begun to appear or if all the cookies are just the basic chocolate variety this year.

The gingerbread Mickey cookies being sold at the bake shops seems to be a hit or miss kind of thing - sometimes they are sold there, and sometimes it's just the regular gingerbread cookies (without Mickey ears) that are sold in the bake shops.

During Halloween Time 2011 I was told by a Cast Member that the gingerbread cookies were going to start being sold year-round in more shops.  I guess they had already been sold most of the year in one or two shops, but she said that they were going to become more widely available around the parks, all year long.  So I am assuming that still holds true.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Is there a Jack Skellington meet and greet near the HM Holiday?  Or is he out only during Halloween?
Thanks!


----------



## SkRiderMom

We are here now and we have seen Jack and Sally out along the ROA in front of HM.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

SkRiderMom said:


> We are here now and we have seen Jack and Sally out along the ROA in front of HM.



Yay!  Thank you!  My boys will be so excited!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Yea!  I finished reading the thread up to date today!!  (Thank you to everyone for all the great info and pics!!!)    You all have given me so many ideas!    But, with ideas come questions ....  

I have a list of items I want to be sure to get while we are there.  We have been to WDW many times, but this is our first trip to DLR, so still learning about DLR.  We were at WDW for Christmas last year (actual week of Christmas), and noticed that because it was so late in the season, they were out of some of the merchandise we wanted (Christmas shirts, etc).  In particular, we got the Santa hats with Mickey ears, but they were out of the Santa hats with Minnie's bows.  Also, we saw someone with Santa hats with Goofy (or Pluto) ears!  (And I think they even lit up!)  But were never able to find them to purchase.  I'm afraid the same thing will happen at DLR since we will again be there the actual week of Christmas.  (And I SO have to have that mini tree in the green canister!)  Is there some place I can pre-purchase those to make sure we get them before they run out?  (I haven't seen anything like what I want on the Disney Store site online)  

Thanks so much to everyone!  And you have put me in the holiday/Disney spirit!  3 weeks from today and we arrive!  I am SO excited!!   Oh, and I saw some other people mentioned doing the Holiday tour on Christmas Eve - we will be on the tour on Christmas Day (the 3:15 tour for the 5:30 parade).  Anyone else on that tour with us?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

We are doing the 315 tour on the 23rd because we have dinner plans on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.

Reading this thread makes me want to just go now.  I am so excited for our trip!

I too have got to have that little tree in the canister.  After all, Santa needs something to put the presents under on Christmas Eve, right?  That will be our only tree.  It is on my list of items to purchase.

So are 2 calendars - one for upstairs, one for downstairs.  Some pokitpals because I love them and collect them, and finally a bag.  Yes a bag.  One of those reusable ones Sherry has been taking pictures of in her Trip Report thread.  If you have not checked out that thread, you need too.  She is putting in a ton of beautiful pictures and lots of shopping and food porn pictures.

I 'found' money when I was checking the balance on our old gift cards.  Right before my Dad died in March, he had sent me birthday money in February.  I used it to get me Disney gift cards for a summer trip to disneyland and then forgot about them.  We didn't go over the summer and just found them again.  I LOVE found money!

And I can't wait 23 more days for our trip.


----------



## abent

I have been waiting this week for our costco vacation package to arrive.....they sent it ot the wrong place!  Thank goodness i have been checking, and even after calling costco travel THEY thought they sent it to my work, not my home! UPS is awesome and are sending it to my place of work tomorrow!  It has kind of spread out the anticipation but I can't wait to get them in MY hands!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay, it's Friday! Cp starts tomorrow (gee I wonder if all the rain they are supposed to have this weekend will screw things up?!) i am eagerly waiting to hear crowd reports, crowd control reports etc... As we will be there in 5 days!  Eeek!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Oh, and I saw some other people mentioned doing the Holiday tour on Christmas Eve - we will be on the tour on Christmas Day (the 3:15 tour for the 5:30 parade).  Anyone else on that tour with us?



Yup, ociana has a party of 9 and I have a party of 7 for the 3:15 tour on Christmas Eve      We'll see you out there!

J.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

JediMasterNerd said:


> Yup, ociana has a party of 9 and I have a party of 7 for the 3:15 tour on Christmas Eve      We'll see you out there!
> 
> J.



Yep, I believe you all were the ones I saw for Christmas Eve.  But we're doing the tour Christmas Day.  (You all have fun getting to go a day before us!!)  But does anyone have it scheduled for Christmas Day with us?


----------



## Rayray650

First time posting but just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all of the tips and photos, especially Sherry. 

I will be at Disneyland  for the first time over both Christmas and New Years and can't wait. This thread has provided so much info.

Holidays tour, J I too have a place on the Christmas Eve afternoon tour.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## JediMasterNerd

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Yep, I believe you all were the ones I saw for Christmas Eve.  But we're doing the tour Christmas Day.  (You all have fun getting to go a day before us!!)  But does anyone have it scheduled for Christmas Day with us?




 oops, missed that    LOL    Enjoy your tour!

J.


----------



## Riniel

Just want to chime in that I booked the 3:15 Holiday Tour for NYE bright & early this morning! So excited!! Hopefully our tour guide has some Moses-like crowd parting skills!  

Has anyone been on the tour this year with a mini review to share? I'm most interested in what (if anything) they do at DCA.


----------



## disneymum58

Riniel said:


> Just want to chime in that I booked the 3:15 Holiday Tour for NYE bright & early this morning! So excited!! Hopefully our tour guide has some Moses-like crowd parting skills!



Hi! Our group of 5 will be on that tour as well.
I just noticed you're going the same dates as us from Canada too.


----------



## extrap99

If all goes well with flights and getting there, my family will be on the 3:15 on NYE as well. Very excited!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Ordered the PhotoPass Plus last night... Wasn't sure if I should --- if the weather doesn't cooperate I may not get the bang for the buck but we're also doing a character dining dinner at Goofy's Kitchen and a character dining breakfast at PCH Grill so I'm thinking it'll pay for itself in the end even if the weather doesn't cooperate...

3 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!   

J.


----------



## RedRosie

Just got back from 5 days in DLR.  thank you all for the great info.  We had an amazing time.  I loved Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  It really is a secret gem.  Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and Pluto were there in the special Christmas attire.  No lines to talk with them.  In fact, they wandered around for someone to talk to!  Billy Hill and crew were great and they had special surprise guests (I will keep the secret!).   Santa and mrs. Claus were there too of course.  Woody and Jessie were at the entrance and there was a line to see them.  No reindeer but there were a few lambs.  My DD loved them!   The barbeque area was closed, but there was still plenty to do and lots of picnic tables open.  I loved that area!


----------



## pbbecker

jrfish96 said:


> Also where can we find Duffy bear ?



We saw Duffy across from Ariel's Grotto this past week. He was wearing a santa suit.


----------



## Riniel

disneymum58 said:


> Hi! Our group of 5 will be on that tour as well.
> I just noticed you're going the same dates as us from Canada too.





extrap99 said:


> If all goes well with flights and getting there, my family will be on the 3:15 on NYE as well. Very excited!



Very cool! It's just me and my mum, but it's great to know most of our group will be DISers!  See you there!!


----------



## dalstitch45

Did the first Holiday Tour today.  It was awesome.  Right before the parade started, it looked like it was going to rain.  It didn't start raining until about an hour after the 1:00 parade.  By the way, the marshmallow treats at Trolley Treats were yummy.  Going to go back and get some more of those.  Getting ready to go back to the park, and take some more pictures of the decorations at DCA.


----------



## ociana

Rayray650 said:


> First time posting but just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all of the tips and photos, especially Sherry.
> 
> I will be at Disneyland  for the first time over both Christmas and New Years and can't wait. This thread has provided so much info.
> 
> Holidays tour, J I too have a place on the Christmas Eve afternoon tour.
> 
> Thanks again everyone



Hi RayRay! Sounds like our tour is basically filled with DIS boards people.  We were all the educated ones who knew to call right away and get this booked.  It should be a great tour!


----------



## ociana

JediMasterNerd said:


> Ordered the PhotoPass Plus last night... Wasn't sure if I should --- if the weather doesn't cooperate I may not get the bang for the buck but we're also doing a character dining dinner at Goofy's Kitchen and a character dining breakfast at PCH Grill so I'm thinking it'll pay for itself in the end even if the weather doesn't cooperate...
> 
> 3 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!
> 
> J.



I keep wavering back and forth on the PhotoPass Plus order.  Right now I am at a "no" but that could change.  I just don't typically do many typical pictures on our trip and the idea of standing in line after rides at the ride photo booth sounds like no fun at all.  I have only ever once bought a ride photo and that's cause my guys all made funny faces at once and it was just too perfect to pass up.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

Just out of interest, when did the parade times etc information come out this year? I know that people were waiting weeks for the Halloween time calendar to show up. Was it the same with the Christmas one?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

KiwiMouseGirl said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, when did the parade times etc information come out this year? I know that people were waiting weeks for the Halloween time calendar to show up. Was it the same with the Christmas one?



The basic hours came out 6 weeks before, but we didn't have any entertainment info until after Halloween... Which was 4 weeks til my December dates.


----------



## danimaroo

We returned from our trip yesterday and had the most magical time! We spent around 33 hours in the parks over a 2 1/2 day period, not counting time spent in Downtown Disney, so we hit things pretty hard. 

I'm now paying for it as I have a sore throat and a pretty sore body. 

Being a WDW vet and this being my first DL trip ever, I was very impressed and LOVED it. 

WDW is still my home away from home, but we are going to be visiting DL at LEAST once per year, if not twice from here on out, and most definitely during the holiday season (but next time probably BEFORE Thanksgiving/December, or at least not during the CP).

I'll be writing a TR about it very soon (still wading through my 1500 photos I took), so maybe I'll post a link here once it's started.


----------



## Celestine

disneymum58 said:


> Hi! Our group of 5 will be on that tour as well.
> I just noticed you're going the same dates as us from Canada too.



We're also NYE but at 1.15 , the other option was 1215.  I'm guessing that would give us the earlier parade, but I don't know - did't realise they ran the tour 3 times/day!

Celestine


----------



## funatdisney

Hi all. Hubby and I went to DL for the weekend. I thought I would post a picture of the Candlelight t-shirts sold on event days. I did buy one for myself although we didn't attend the performance.


----------



## pbbecker

ociana said:


> I just don't typically do many typical pictures on our trip and the idea of standing in line after rides at the ride photo booth sounds like no fun at all.  I have only ever once bought a ride photo and that's cause my guys all made funny faces at once and it was just too perfect to pass up.




I was there last week and there were NO lines at any of the ride photo booths ever. If you have the card (which I didn't but wish I did have) maybe that would prompt your guys to plan on making more funny faces of different kinds on each ride. Just a thought.


----------



## dalstitch45

focusondisney said:


> Sherry, did you notice ay of the demitasse cup desserts this year?  I saw the pictures from last year... they look so cute. They are on my souvenier list; I hope they still have them!   Thanks!



I had one today at the Jolly Holiday Bakery.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Avery's mom

funatdisney said:


> Hi all. Hubby and I went to DL for the weekend. I thought I would post a picture of the Candlelight t-shirts sold on event days. I did buy one for myself although we didn't attend the performance.



Did you happen to notice if the sweatshirt was a hoodie with a zipper or a pullover?  My DH loves to get a pullover every trip, and I'd love to get him THIS one!!

Thanks!


----------



## eeudj

Riniel said:


> Just want to chime in that I booked the 3:15 Holiday Tour for NYE bright & early this morning! So excited!! Hopefully our tour guide has some Moses-like crowd parting skills!
> 
> Has anyone been on the tour this year with a mini review to share? I'm most interested in what (if anything) they do at DCA.




Hi all we will be there too  : )  all th way from Texas surprising our kids Xmas morning with a trip


----------



## funatdisney

Avery's mom said:


> Did you happen to notice if the sweatshirt was a hoodie with a zipper or a pullover?  My DH loves to get a pullover every trip, and I'd love to get him THIS one!!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi *Avery's mom*! I can't remember if it was a pull over or if was zippered. I think (I am not absolutely sure) it was a pullover. The other side has woman's shirts (curvy with a v-neck) and another item. There may be both. I was interested in the t-shirts. I have tons of jackets and sweaters from DL. I really don't need another.

Disney Parks Blog featured the design for Candlelight merchandise in one of their postings. Maybe they mentioned a list of items with the logo. You can read the posting by clicking on this link: Disney parks Blog 2012 Candlelight Ceremony Merchandise at Disneyland Park Hope that helps.


----------



## funatdisney

Oh I forgot to add the 2013 Sorcerer Mickey ornament I saw at the Acorn gift shop. The CM at the gift shop told me they have only been out for a week.






I didn't see this ornament at every shop that carried ornaments. May be a hard one to find but I think worth getting when you see. The ornaments at the Acorn gift shop were almost gone by the time I left the resort. I mean I bought two myself. (Sorcerer Mickey is my favorite and I have two Christmas trees)


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

funatdisney said:


> Oh I forgot to add the 2013 Sorcerer Mickey ornament I saw at the Acorn gift shop. The CM at the gift shop told me they have only been out for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this ornament at every shop that carried ornaments. May be a hard one to find but I think worth getting when you see. The ornaments at the Acorn gift shop were almost gone by the time I left the resort. I mean I bought two myself. (Sorcerer Mickey is my favorite and I have two Christmas trees)




This is a cute ornament, however this was my pet peeve at WDW last year.. Why the next year's dates on so many ornaments?


----------



## Bex258

I'm getting super excited for my trip now, I have a hotel booked to be at the parks ready for opening and I have my photo pass plus ordered and one of my freinds is coming with me now (I thought it was going to be more fo a solo trip). going to see how many photo's I can get, my third day (and last day) is down as "Any missed shows/parades/rides plus photo and shopping day".

I keep checking back to try and pre order our World of Color picnic and January isn't showing up on the options yet but it's under 30 days, is that just Disney being slow? 

Also if Fantasmic and the parades are not listed for the begining of January by now I take it they aren't showing? I don't mind missing Fantasmic as I've seen it at WDW but my freinds never been to any Disney parks and it would have been nice to show her. I kinda hoped we would still have a parade, just missing Santa and Mrs Claus or something considering we are going before the 6th. (I'm doing DCA 2nd, DL 3rd and both on 4th)


----------



## Bex258

funatdisney said:


> Oh I forgot to add the 2013 Sorcerer Mickey ornament I saw at the Acorn gift shop. The CM at the gift shop told me they have only been out for a week.
> 
> I didn't see this ornament at every shop that carried ornaments. May be a hard one to find but I think worth getting when you see. The ornaments at the Acorn gift shop were almost gone by the time I left the resort. I mean I bought two myself. (Sorcerer Mickey is my favorite and I have two Christmas trees)



OOOh that looks nice, I'm glad theres some 2013 bits out already seeing as I'm there in the first couple of days of the new year, thanks for the picture.


----------



## Eeee-va

Bex258 said:


> I keep checking back to try and pre order our World of Color picnic and January isn't showing up on the options yet but it's under 30 days, is that just Disney being slow?



It could be Disney being slow. I haven't heard of them discontinuing the picnics, and I actually think they're offering similar picnic packages for Fantasmic! seating in Disney's Hollywood Studios in WDW.  But that said, it's POSSIBLE they could discontinue them. They already stopped selling one of the meals (the only one I was interested in trying!  ) So now the only reason I personally would buy a picnic would be if I couldn't get to the park by 11 AM or so that day.  World of Color Fastpasses are easy to come by nowadays and even on a busy day, I think you can get them?



Bex258 said:


> Also if Fantasmic and the parades are not listed for the begining of January by now I take it they aren't showing? I don't mind missing Fantasmic as I've seen it at WDW but my freinds never been to any Disney parks and it would have been nice to show her. I kinda hoped we would still have a parade, just missing Santa and Mrs Claus or something considering we are going before the 6th. (I'm doing DCA 2nd, DL 3rd and both on 4th)



Disney is always slow in updating their calendars.  Things are very much subject to change a month out so I wouldn't worry.  I'm not sure if parades go down for a day or three to transition out from the Christmas parade to the regular parade? Either way, the 6th is still Christmastime if I recall correctly.  And no promises, but Fantasmic! isn't scheduled to be down until the 7th. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan.htm#rehab 

If the show isn't showing by the 6th suppose you could call the line for Fantasmic! dessert packages and ask if they're available on the 6th to confirm the show will be playing.  Dining often has their schedules before the website.

Our Fantasmic! is more magical than WDW's, provided you can sit on the ground or stand, so I'd definitely see it if you can.    Have a great trip!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Hey Sherry!  In your photos from 11/12 in the merchandise photos (post 3451) you have a photo of a Christmas tshirt (red - says "The merriest place on Earth - 2012")  Do you know if it was available in kids sizes (youth)?  Or just Adults?  Or does anyone else know?   

So exicted - we will be there in 15 days!!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

danimaroo said:
			
		

> We returned from our trip yesterday and had the most magical time! We spent around 33 hours in the parks over a 2 1/2 day period, not counting time spent in Downtown Disney, so we hit things pretty hard.
> 
> I'm now paying for it as I have a sore throat and a pretty sore body.
> 
> Being a WDW vet and this being my first DL trip ever, I was very impressed and LOVED it.
> 
> WDW is still my home away from home, but we are going to be visiting DL at LEAST once per year, if not twice from here on out, and most definitely during the holiday season (but next time probably BEFORE Thanksgiving/December, or at least not during the CP).
> 
> I'll be writing a TR about it very soon (still wading through my 1500 photos I took), so maybe I'll post a link here once it's started.



Please post a link!  We are WDW vets as well who now hold a special affection for DL. I'd live to share your trip.


----------



## DSNY4ever

We just got back a few days ago and had a wonderful trip.  The Christmas decor was amazing as usual. 

For others looking to do a special Santa photo with their kids I found the cutest spot to be at the Disneyland hotel.  They had a fake little cookies and milk station and just a really pretty photo backdrop.  The Grand Californian was pretty but too dark to get a good photo with your own camera.  

The Jingle Jangle jamboree area was DARLING and there was barely anyone back there!  We were able to walk the whole area and let our son see all the characters without rushing or feeling crowded.  The character interaction there was great.


----------



## Bex258

Eeee-va said:


> It could be Disney being slow. I haven't heard of them discontinuing the picnics, and I actually think they're offering similar picnic packages for Fantasmic! seating in Disney's Hollywood Studios in WDW.  But that said, it's POSSIBLE they could discontinue them. They already stopped selling one of the meals (the only one I was interested in trying!  ) So now the only reason I personally would buy a picnic would be if I couldn't get to the park by 11 AM or so that day.  World of Color Fastpasses are easy to come by nowadays and even on a busy day, I think you can get them?
> 
> 
> 
> Disney is always slow in updating their calendars.  Things are very much subject to change a month out so I wouldn't worry.  I'm not sure if parades go down for a day or three to transition out from the Christmas parade to the regular parade? Either way, the 6th is still Christmastime if I recall correctly.  And no promises, but Fantasmic! isn't scheduled to be down until the 7th.
> 
> If the show isn't showing by the 6th suppose you could call the line for Fantasmic! dessert packages and ask if they're available on the 6th to confirm the show will be playing.  Dining often has their schedules before the website.
> 
> Our Fantasmic! is more magical than WDW's, provided you can sit on the ground or stand, so I'd definitely see it if you can.    Have a great trip!




Hmmm I liked the look of the meal (and the tote bag) I'll give it until next week and give up. We could get a fastpass but its a magic morning (one we can't take advantage of) and we will want RSR fast passes too. I figured the picnic would take the hassle out of trying to get both. 

I'll try the number Fantasmic! desserts and see what I can find out, hopefully they don't charge too much for international calls...(or I won't tell my parents... ) sitting on the ground would be fine, I would do the actual dessert package but my freind and I are on a very tight budget. 

Thanks and thanks for the help


----------



## Avery's mom

funatdisney said:


> Hi *Avery's mom*! I can't remember if it was a pull over or if was zippered. I think (I am not absolutely sure) it was a pullover. The other side has woman's shirts (curvy with a v-neck) and another item. There may be both. I was interested in the t-shirts. I have tons of jackets and sweaters from DL. I really don't need another.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog featured the design for Candlelight merchandise in one of their postings. Maybe they mentioned a list of items with the logo. You can read the posting by clicking on this link: Disney parks Blog 2012 Candlelight Ceremony Merchandise at Disneyland Park Hope that helps.



Liza - thank you!  I can't tell what the design is by the blog posting, however, I appreciate you posting the link!  Just 12 days until we go!!


----------



## funatdisney

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> This is a cute ornament, however this was my pet peeve at WDW last year.. Why the next year's dates on so many ornaments?



It used to bother me, too. It doesn't anymore. I go to DL about 7 to 9 times a year. I go every December. If not for a weekend, then a day trip. I was in DL last weekend (the first of December). There was very few 2012 merchandise. No ornaments though. The 2012 merchandise they had was hard to find. I have learned to buy my dated items I really want (mainly pins, ornaments and/or mugs) as soon as I see them. If I didn't, come the end of November and the item(s) I wanted were sold out or in very limited supply. Many times I would go on a wild goose chase looking for a item that I heard from a CM was in the DLH gift shop, going out of my way to be sure I could buy it. 

I could find the dated pin by trade. I could go on ebay and hopefully find the other items I want. But when it comes to the ornaments, I rather get them in December to be sure I have them in my collection. I know this approach wouldn't work for everyone, but it certainly works for me.



Bex258 said:


> OOOh that looks nice, I'm glad theres some 2013 bits out already seeing as I'm there in the first couple of days of the new year, thanks for the picture.



It was funny in the DLH gift had a table half with 2012 merchandise and the other half with 2013 merchandise. It was nice to compare side by side the differences in design between the two years. A CM said he thinks the theme for 2013 was Sorcerer Mickey. i hope. He's my favorite.

BTW, it seems to me if you want to get a limited item or an item in low supply go to the hotel gift shops. Sometimes they will have them. I know that is true with the Holiday Hotel pins. This year's pins came out on Nov 8. They should have sold out by now (LE 500), but there they were in the hotel gift shops. They must have put some aside for guests that visit for Christmas.  You can ask a CM working in a shop to call the gift shop to ask if they have the item you want. 

Anyway my two bits.



Avery's mom said:


> Liza - thank you!  I can't tell what the design is by the blog posting, however, I appreciate you posting the link!  Just 12 days until we go!!



Your are welcome. You should have a blast! Safe travels.


----------



## Sherry E

*I think I'm going to be doing a call-in show about the 2012 DLR holiday season with the Unplugged Podcast team (or at least a couple of them) tomorrow night (unless plans have changed).  We did a similar show for Halloween Time. 

Tom/ImTooExcitedToSleep will probably post the phone number to call in, if he has not done so already.  Stay tuned for that!  We'll be taking specific questions about the season and doling out pearls of Disneyland holiday wisdom to the masses!*




​






DSNY4ever said:


> We just got back a few days ago and had a wonderful trip.  The Christmas decor was amazing as usual.
> 
> For others looking to do a special Santa photo with their kids I found the cutest spot to be at the Disneyland hotel.  They had a fake little cookies and milk station and just a really pretty photo backdrop.  The Grand Californian was pretty but too dark to get a good photo with your own camera.
> 
> The Jingle Jangle jamboree area was DARLING and there was barely anyone back there!  We were able to walk the whole area and let our son see all the characters without rushing or feeling crowded.  The character interaction there was great.



I deleted one of your posts, as it was a duplicate!


As you may recall, I posted a detailed explanation about all 5 Santa locations (complete with a reference to the milk and cookies) in this thread within the last couple of weeks (it was after 11/12), and I then posted photos of all 5 locations (including the Jingle Jangle Jamboree spot) to show the differences.

The Disneyland Hotel spot is more elaborate, for sure, but as I explained it is inconsistent as far as PhotoPass photographers.  Sometimes there is one there; sometimes there is not.  The GCH Santa always has a PhotoPass person.

I agree - the decorations this year are amazing, but only some of them are "usual"!  The DCA decorations add in a whole new layer to things (and more "themes" for my Theme Week Countdown of 2013!).



​




funatdisney said:


> It used to bother me, too. It doesn't anymore. I go to DL about 7 to 9 times a year. I go every December. If not for a weekend, then a day trip. I was in DL last weekend (the first of December). There was very few 2012 merchandise. No ornaments though. The 2012 merchandise they had was hard to find. I have learned to buy my dated items I really want (mainly pins, ornaments and/or mugs) as soon as I see them. If I didn't, come the end of November and the item(s) I wanted were sold out or in very limited supply. Many times I would go on a wild goose chase looking for a item that I heard from a CM was in the DLH gift shop, going out of my way to be sure I could buy it.
> 
> I could find the dated pin by trade. I could go on ebay and hopefully find the other items I want. But when it comes to the ornaments, I rather get them in December to be sure I have them in my collection. I know this approach wouldn't work for everyone, but it certainly works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny in the DLH gift had a table half with 2012 merchandise and the other half with 2013 merchandise. It was nice to compare side by side the differences in design between the two years. A CM said he thinks the theme for 2013 was Sorcerer Mickey. i hope. He's my favorite.
> 
> BTW, it seems to me if you want to get a limited item or an item in low supply go to the hotel gift shops. Sometimes they will have them. I know that is true with the Holiday Hotel pins. This year's pins came out on Nov 8. They should have sold out by now (LE 500), but there they were in the hotel gift shops. They must have put some aside for guests that visit for Christmas.  You can ask a CM working in a shop to call the gift shop to ask if they have the item you want.
> 
> Anyway my two bits.
> 
> 
> 
> Your are welcome. You should have a blast! Safe travels.



I merged your posts together.  We have a very limited number of pages left in this thread before I have to switch us to the new thread (only for the sake of reaching our page limit in this one - not for any other reason), and I am trying to make sure we get as much mileage as possible out of these last 8 pages - meaning no double posts, merging when necessary, etc.


----------



## Sherry E

*Here are 3 of my recent Santa information posts (I just quoted myself to save time)!  I hope this helps anyone headed out to meet him in the parks or hotels!*




Sherry E said:


> I've talked in detail about Santa at the hotels in the past, but for any of the newcomers to this thread, I'll go over it again!
> 
> First of all, when I was at DLR on 11/12 (the official first day of the holiday season for this year), I intentionally went to the hotels to check for decorations.  When the hotels have their decorations up, Santa is likely to follow.  None of the hotels were decorated at that time - which is pretty much what I expected based on every other year.  The hotels kind of operate separately from the parks as far as seasonal decorations.
> 
> The parking guy (in the little office) at the Paradise Pier Hotel told me that the Grand Californian is the first hotel to get decorated, with the Disneyland Hotel next and the Paradise Pier last.  All of the hotels are decorated by the week after Thanksgiving, and probably a couple of days before that.  When the trees go up in the hotels, that's when Santa makes his hotel appearances.
> 
> When the season begins, only the two parks' Santas are at their posts.  I think I showed Santa at his Jingle Jangle Jamboree post when I shared my photos last week, and I showed a photo of the location in Elias & Co. (figment_jii showed one as well).  There was a long line at the Elias spot.
> 
> Most reports that I have heard over the years have said that the Grand Californian's tree goes up on the morning after Thanksgiving.  This would fit with what the PPH guy told me.  However, I know that one or two DIS'ers claimed to have seen the GCH tree up on the weekend before Thanksgiving in one year, which does not fit with what the PPH guy told me!  Maybe it was a fluke and they just happened to get the GCH decorated earlier than usual, but it doesn't seem to be the norm.
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* was just at DLR this past weekend (including yesterday) and he did not see a tree in the GCH lobby.  No tree = no Santa.  But, by this coming Friday, the tree should be nicely situated in the GCH lobby, along with Santa, a PhotoPass person, some Dickens carolers, etc.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the Disneyland Hotel's Santa should be in place, followed by the PPH's Santa.
> 
> I have observed that the GCH Santa usually has a 2-hour 'shift,' during which he sits for maybe 45 minutes or so, then takes a break, then comes back to sit again.  (I am rough-guessing the time frame, but it's in that range.)  He is generally there in the late afternoon to early evening, unless his shift has been changed this year.
> 
> The Disneyland Hotel Santa is usually there in the mid-to-late afternoon (again, unless his shift has changed). Sometimes there is a PhotoPass person; sometimes there is not.  This location is a bit more elaborate than the other hotels' set-ups.
> 
> The Paradise Pier Santa is always there in the morning - usually the latter part of the morning - by the gorgeous, glowing blue-green tree.  There is no PhotoPass person in this spot.









Sherry E said:


> *JennyN -*
> 
> Santa is in some form of a red suit at all 5 of the posts (though each suit may differ in style a bit, depending on the location/theme).  He was only in the green plaid ensemble at the (former) Reindeer Round-Up, post-Christmas.  Since Santa is supposed to be gone from the Jamboree/Round-Up this year by 12/24, I don't think he will be in the green plaid anywhere!
> 
> As far as which locations might be better...setting aside the parks for a moment and just focusing on the hotels alone, each hotel has its high points.
> 
> I really like the setting in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby.  Santa sits in front of the tree, and it's a dimly lit, elegant, holiday-esque environment.  There will be a PhotoPass person here.
> 
> The Santa spot in the Disneyland Hotel (unless it has changed) is a bit more elaborate, with a whole fireplace set-up, a plate of milk and cookies for Santa, reindeer decor and various trees.  There may or may not be a PhotoPass person at this spot.
> 
> The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa backdrop is very simple - it's in the lobby; it's not dim or atmospheric; it's not elaborate.  It's just Santa sitting in front of the very, very beautiful blue-green glowing tree (which is my favorite of the 3 hotels' trees because it is the most colorful and striking to me).  But there is no PhotoPass person here.
> 
> 
> The Santa spot at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is outdoors, which could be problematic on rainy days in December!  I don't know why they didn't just let him stay in his little cabin at this spot, as the cabin is still available for photos!
> 
> So I guess the reasons to get hotel Santa photos instead of or in addition to the parks' Santa photos would be for the different backdrops, ambiance, coloring, etc.  I find that a picture of the Santa at the GCH is very different from a photo with the Santa at Elias & Co. in DCA because the setting/backdrop looks so drastically different!








Sherry E said:


> *JennyN -*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> In fact, just for photographic reference (and I am guessing there are other people out there who will be meeting Santa too), I compiled some of my photos to give examples of each Santa location.
> 
> 
> 
> *(2010) - This is the Santa spot at the Paradise Pier Hotel – it's bright, cheery, and basic.  The tree is gorgeous and glowing in person, but does not translate well in photos.  There is no PhotoPass person here...
> 
> See the Santa chair on the left side of the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa’s chair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa hugging a random child...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolers on the other side of the tree greet guests as they enter the lobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2010) - This is the Santa spot at the Grand Californian Hotel.  It is dimly lit, elegant, comfortable, and there's an overall very nice holiday atmosphere.  There is always a PhotoPass person with Santa...
> 
> Hello, Santa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presents under the tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolers sing and take requests on the other side of the tree (this picture is from 2008, but they were there in 2010 and last year too)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Santa PhotoPass picture from 2008...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2010) - This is the Disneyland Hotel Santa photo spot.  It's more elaborate, detailed; sometimes there is a PhotoPass person; sometimes no PhotoPass person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2012) - Here is Santa at his new Elias and Company post in California Adventure – it's bright, cheery and there is a long line of people waiting to meet him.  He was there in the afternoon and at night.  There is a PhotoPass person with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2012) - This is Santa at his new, outdoor, rustic Jingle Jangle Jamboree post in Disneyland (with a PhotoPass person)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> I hope that helps everyone debating on which Santa spots to go to!


----------



## luulu1999

ociana said:


> I keep wavering back and forth on the PhotoPass Plus order.  Right now I am at a "no" but that could change.  I just don't typically do many typical pictures on our trip and the idea of standing in line after rides at the ride photo booth sounds like no fun at all.  I have only ever once bought a ride photo and that's cause my guys all made funny faces at once and it was just too perfect to pass up.



I was the same way...my kids are smaller so probably RSR will be the only ride they ride with a picture and we are doing one character meal...But I went ahead and got one and Ill just make sure and get our money's worth...this is our first trip so I wanted to make sure and have as many memories as possible!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

The DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast team along with Moderator Sherry E are recording a special Christmas podcast Wednesday (12/5) and we'll be taking your calls!  Call in to share your favorite thing to do during the holidays at the Disneyland Resort OR ask a question of the team.

The number to call is 877-845-0054 and we'll start taking your calls at 7pm (pacific).

More information can be found here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3029207


----------



## papamouse1

funatdisney said:


> Oh I forgot to add the 2013 Sorcerer Mickey ornament I saw at the Acorn gift shop. The CM at the gift shop told me they have only been out for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this ornament at every shop that carried ornaments. May be a hard one to find but I think worth getting when you see. The ornaments at the Acorn gift shop were almost gone by the time I left the resort. I mean I bought two myself. (Sorcerer Mickey is my favorite and I have two Christmas trees)



We found this very odd... there were plenty of cool 2013 ornaments, but 2012 were literally non-existent.  Did I get my calendar wrong, isn't this Christmas 2012?  

We were bummed, because we always get an ornament to commemorate our tiep for that year... had to buy ornaments with no year on them


----------



## papamouse1

*ONE HINT FOR THOSE DOING THE DESSERT PARTY*... 

They don't give you any kind of e-mail with confirm or instructions, and so it is easy to forget that you have to go to Guest Services to get your actual tickets BEFORE you show up at the party. I forgot, but luckily I had gotten there way early to reserve prime seats.  When I asked they told me I needed to go to the front of the park, I ran to GS, got my tickets, ran back and still prime front row seats.  BUT while I was waiting later for the area to open up I watched as 3 different families got into it with the CM's over the fact they had paid for this but couldn't go in now because they never got their tickets.  It got ugly!!   

We absolutely loved the show that way and desserts were a hit for the next 3 days while we tried to finish them all off


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

papamouse1 said:


> We found this very odd... there were plenty of cool 2013 ornaments, but 2012 were literally non-existent.  Did I get my calendar wrong, isn't this Christmas 2012?
> 
> We were bummed, because we always get an ornament to commemorate our trip for that year... had to buy ornaments with no year on them



This happened to us last year when we were there Dec. 20-22 or so, and no 2011 Christmas ornaments to be found.  It was so strange!


----------



## lisachrystine

ColoradoMom!! said:


> This happened to us last year when we were there Dec. 20-22 or so, and no 2011 Christmas ornaments to be found.  It was so strange!



Yep, me too! We were there last December and the selection of 2011 ornaments was nearly non-existent, but I could find plenty of 2012. I don't get it, either.


----------



## papamouse1

Yep kinda sad to not have ornaments... but this year, it wasn't even Thanksgiving yet and there were none. 
It might make more sense if they were out by Christmastime... but by Thanksgiving?


----------



## sirvin12

Here are some Santa pictures from this weekend. The first 5 were at Jingle Jangle Jamboree, the other 2 are from Elias and Co.






























Shannon


----------



## cherrybluff

Shannon I just have to say the celtic dresses on your daughters are beautiful!!


----------



## sirvin12

cherrybluff said:


> Shannon I just have to say the celtic dresses on your daughters are beautiful!!



Thank you! Disney Store.

Shannon


----------



## tksbaskets

sirvin12 said:


> Here are some Santa pictures from this weekend. The first 5 were at Jingle Jangle Jamboree, the other 2 are from Elias and Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon



These pictures are so sweet!  Thanks for sharing. 

TK


----------



## jrfish96

I'm seeing questions about 2012 ornaments in the parks but I'm wondering about 2012 photo albums. Can you still find those in the parks?


----------



## focusondisney

Well, our trip is almost over. We've had a really nice trip. Parks seem pretty crowded, but except for the few big headline attractions, the wait times haven't been too bad. I found the 2 things I really wanted: the Mickey popcorn bucket & the Mickey head demitasse cup (got that at Jolly Holiday Bakery).  The Castle Lighting was beautiful. We saw the parade after our Holiday Tour yesterday, so we had wonderful front row seats.

I originally was told by vacation planning that there would be a premium holiday tour that included reserved seating & was disappointed when that turned out not to be true. But we got some special Disney magic. We were sitting on a bench outside of the Jolly Holiday Bakery about 1:30 as I ate my Mickey Demitasse treat. We were approached by a CM, one of the guest services CMs with the plaid & blue outfits. He chatted with us about our day & if it was just the 2 of us. Asked if  we had seen CP & if we would like to go! We were happy to accept his offer of tickets to the 5:30 show. We sat next to a couple that was given tickets as they were entering their hotel (forgot to ask which hotel).  We were seated in the red seats, behind AP holders who had green wristbands. So it seems Disney is reserving some seats to make Magic happen randomly for all guests.  The show was amazing. Kurt Russell ended by acknowledging Walt's birthday.

We have seen CP at Epcot but I must say, DL's version blew me away..so many singers, seeing them all enter the stage, just beautiful. I'm so happy we got that big of pixie dust! I never would have imagined it to be so much better. 

Thanks to everyone here for all your help & info!


----------



## dalstitch45

Avery's mom said:


> Did you happen to notice if the sweatshirt was a hoodie with a zipper or a pullover?  My DH loves to get a pullover every trip, and I'd love to get him THIS one!!
> 
> Thanks!



It is a hoodie with a zipper.  Just got one last night.  The CP is so beautiful.  I can't wait to see it again tonight.  Getting ready to go back to the now.  There is nothing like Christmas at DLR.  

Just one side note not Christmas related:  If you have a Galaxy III phone, they just put out the D-Tech phone cases for them last night at the World of Disney.  They only had Minnie and vintage Mickey.  Maybe more will be added before I leave.  FINALLY!!!!


----------



## luvslikepi

DisBaby and I leave in just a few hours. I am going to try and do live updates here and on my trip report, link in signature. Hoping DisBaby can handle the flight....it's her first. Thankfully it's less than two hours. See you all real soon live from the Grand Californian.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hpfan100

jrfish96 said:


> I'm seeing questions about 2012 ornaments in the parks but I'm wondering about 2012 photo albums. Can you still find those in the parks?



I only saw a few over Veteran's Day weekend. They have tons of 2012 merchandise at the outlet store out here so I nabbed one from there.


----------



## luulu1999

Our trip is getting closer!!! We will be leaving in two weeks!!!!! I am planning on the next two weekends getting our things packed to make absolute sure not to forget anything!!!!!! 

OUR FIRST TRIP EVER!!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

focusondisney said:


> Well, our trip is almost over. We've had a really nice trip. Parks seem pretty crowded, but except for the few big headline attractions, the wait times haven't been too bad. I found the 2 things I really wanted: the Mickey popcorn bucket & the Mickey head demitasse cup (got that at Jolly Holiday Bakery).  The Castle Lighting was beautiful. We saw the parade after our Holiday Tour yesterday, so we had wonderful front row seats.
> 
> I originally was told by vacation planning that there would be a premium holiday tour that included reserved seating & was disappointed when that turned out not to be true. But we got some special Disney magic. We were sitting on a bench outside of the Jolly Holiday Bakery about 1:30 as I ate my Mickey Demitasse treat. We were approached by a CM, one of the guest services CMs with the plaid & blue outfits. He chatted with us about our day & if it was just the 2 of us. Asked if  we had seen CP & if we would like to go! We were happy to accept his offer of tickets to the 5:30 show. We sat next to a couple that was given tickets as they were entering their hotel (forgot to ask which hotel).  We were seated in the red seats, behind AP holders who had green wristbands. So it seems Disney is reserving some seats to make Magic happen randomly for all guests.  The show was amazing. Kurt Russell ended by acknowledging Walt's birthday.
> 
> We have seen CP at Epcot but I must say, DL's version blew me away..so many singers, seeing them all enter the stage, just beautiful. I'm so happy we got that big of pixie dust! I never would have imagined it to be so much better.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for all your help & info!



*focusondisney -*

I'm very encouraged to hear this 'random magic' news about the CP!  To be honest, this is what I thought would end up happening all along.  I had a feeling that the CM's could dole out extra tickets/seats to certain people if they wanted to - and I had a feeling that there would be no-shows, leaving some available seats for people to take advantage of.

If this kind of magic happened for the Kurt Russell nights (which were very popular, I think), then I can only imagine that there will be similar CP magic happening on the Lou Diamond Phillips nights (which are not as sought after, but will be happening when I am there!), the Marcia Gay Harden night, etc.

The Dick Van Dyke nights may be tough to score tickets for.

This news almost makes me wish I had kept my original 12/2-12/5 trip dates.  I might have had a chance to see Kurt Russell.  I can only hope to find a benevolent CM who will gift me with a ticket for one of the LDP-narrated Processionals.  I just want to see the CP one time (without having to stand for hours to stake out a spot).  I've never seen it - not even once.  And in all likelihood, the CP will probably move to a different venue at DLR in the next year or two.  I want to see it while it's in Town Square.  


Aside from all of that, it sounds like your first holiday trip to Disneyland has been a great one - and you even found your demitasse at JHB!  I am so glad to hear it.  Actually, to be honest, I love hearing back from all the people who joined this thread long ago and started planning for their trips way back when.  It's nice to see these trips coming to fruition and finding out how they went after so much time has passed! 


​


----------



## dalstitch45

OMG, last night the CP was amazing.  Edward James Olmos was the narrator.  I've seen him at WDW a few times.  He does such an awesome job.  I was talking to a couple of CM's before the 7:30 pm show with just general conversation near the Christmas tree.  Right before the show started, I was the recipient of some of that "special magic" you are referring to Sherry.  She took me right up front, three rows from where Mr. Olmos' podium was.  Don't know if we are allowed to give the CM's name, but I would just like to thank her again.  Going back tonight so I can watch the CP processional down Main Street.


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry, thanks for your reply above, having trouble quoting you from my phone as I'm @ LAX, waiting for our flight home. All the rows of seats @ the CP had green or red paper flowers on the end. Most were green with about 3 rows of red behind them. As far as I could tell, the AP holders had on green wristbands. We weren't given wristbands, just went to a different lane, handed in the tickets & were shown to a seat. About 10 minutes before the show was to start, the ushers said anyone in the red seats could move up to any other open green seats if we wanted to. They then allowed those standing closest to the front to come into open seats also.  So some of those standing the longest got seats too.  

I am sorry you have never seen the show. I was truely amazed at the amount of people who performed. Easily 3 or 4 times the amount @ WDW.  I hope you will get sprinkled with some pixie dust & get to see it.  You certainly deserve it for all you do to help others plan magical trips!!!


.


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

jrfish96 said:


> I'm seeing questions about 2012 ornaments in the parks but I'm wondering about 2012 photo albums. Can you still find those in the parks?



I believe that I have seen some but I will check again tomorrow morning to make sure. 

Edit:  I didn't see any when I went through the stores, but, that doesn't mean that there aren't any in the park.


----------



## Bex258

My photo pass plus arrived in the post today. Another reminder that my trip is getting close 

I went back over all my notes and I don't have any on best times to do the holiday HM and IASW, during the day or at night/when its dark? I plan to do both. Most of the day is unplanned except the morning which is Fantasyland then Toon Town. 

I think I'm getting to the point where I can't wait to go so I go back over every detail.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

I'm already in planning mode for our trip next year. We are travelling from the 28.10.13 - approx 15.11.12. The primary reason for traveling around these dates is to catch the end of Halloween, but we are desperately hoping that we can catch some of the Christmas festivities that Disneyland has to offer. Looking at all these photo's is a reminder that this trip is actually happening and gets me thinking of all the amazing memories we will have made by this time next year!


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Sorry, I know this was mentioned before, but this thread is soooooooo long.

I'm just trying to find out where Santa is at the two parks. (not the hotels). 

Elias and Company post in California Adventure 

and

Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL

?

Is this correct?  Where are these located?

Thanks.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'd like to ask a question if I may. My DH surprised me on Fri, offering to delay the WDW family trip in 2015 for 1 year so that I could do a solo trip to DL during Christmas 2013. Best Christmas gift ever!! So I'm trying to figure out dates for next year, and wondering if Nov 9th to 14th would be a good time to go. Have to go around DH's work schedule. Does DL have a Veterans day ceremony?? Thanks for your patience, and can't wait to start over planning this trip. I never thought I'd be able to go during Christmastime, so this is a special treat for me. Have loved all the pics and info on this thread. Keep up the greyt work!


----------



## Meriweather

We're back. Had a great time.
More crowded than I expected, but we got everything done we wanted to............and can't wait for our next trip in April (DH's  birthday trip).


----------



## pixleyyy

We're back too.  I made a post today with some of the details and observations.  I also wrote detailed trip reports each night and will be posting those to my trip report post (found in my signature).


----------



## madbaby

Hi! Does anyone have parade viewing tips? How long before should we stake out a spot, and where's a good place to watch? We will be there on Christmas Eve so know there will be large crowds!! But sooo excited!


----------



## pixleyyy

madbaby said:


> Hi! Does anyone have parade viewing tips? How long before should we stake out a spot, and where's a good place to watch? We will be there on Christmas Eve so know there will be large crowds!! But sooo excited!


Last Friday we had to arrive 2 hours before parade time to get a seat on the curb.  During a busy season I would expect to show up earlier.

There's a section of the parade viewing area that is sit-down only.  No strollers are allowed in the section so have to be parked outside, but it's a good section to arrive later and still be able to see.  It's located on both sides of main street right before you get to the hub.  It's the area near Jolly Holiday Bakery.


----------



## tksbaskets

pixleyyy said:


> Last Friday we had to arrive 2 hours before parade time to get a seat on the curb.  During a busy season I would expect to show up earlier.
> 
> There's a section of the parade viewing area that is sit-down only.  No strollers are allowed in the section so have to be parked outside, but it's a good section to arrive later and still be able to see.  It's located on both sides of main street right before you get to the hub.  It's the area near Jolly Holiday Bakery.



This is the primary reason I purchased the Holiday Tour for my family.  The tour itself was fun but worth every $ to me was the VIP parade viewing across from IASWH.  (plus walk on to Haunted Mansion and IASWH).

Other than that you need to arrive early.  Bret (mvf-m11c) gets the most wonderful parade photographs.  I believe he sits right about where the tree is at the hub so the parade is coming down mainstreet right at him.

If I remember correctly the first parade (3 ish) begins back by IASW and ends at MS.  The second parade reverses the route.  Keep that in mind for your picture taking.


----------



## madbaby

tksbaskets said:


> This is the primary reason I purchased the Holiday Tour for my family.  The tour itself was fun but worth every $ to me was the VIP parade viewing across from IASWH.  (plus walk on to Haunted Mansion and IASWH).
> 
> Other than that you need to arrive early.  Bret (mvf-m11c) gets the most wonderful parade photographs.  I believe he sits right about where the tree is at the hub so the parade is coming down mainstreet right at him.
> 
> If I remember correctly the first parade (3 ish) begins back by IASW and ends at MS.  The second parade reverses the route.  Keep that in mind for your picture taking.



Thank you! We are WDW fans but have never been to DL. Might as well start on the busiest day of the year right?!


----------



## luvslikepi

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151172777418657.445440.662178656&type=1&l=03b0e3304d

Pictures from DisBaby's first trip.  Just got back last night...but both of us seemed to have caught a cough so we're at home recovering.  
Photopass+ pics to come and TR being written.


----------



## sweettea

Hi everyone!
First, thanks to everyone who is posting, I really enjoy reading about DL around christmastime - my boyfriend and I leave in two weeks and it's our first time being there during any of the holidays! Hopefully it won't be terribly crowded 

I have a question about merchandise - for people that are there, will be there soon, or are just returning. Is all the merch seasonal? I just started a new job and have to get christmas presents for my boss and coworker. They are both really into surfing, hawaiian culture, that kind of stuff. I remember seeing a couple surf-themed pieces last time I was there in the summer, but has anyone seen anything recently? If so, where? I would LOVE to get them some sort of Disney-themed surf items....

Thank you SO MUCH if you can help me out Safe travels to everyone!


----------



## StyledSugar

luulu1999 said:


> Our trip is getting closer!!! We will be leaving in two weeks!!!!! I am planning on the next two weekends getting our things packed to make absolute sure not to forget anything!!!!!!
> 
> OUR FIRST TRIP EVER!!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!



Very exciting!! You will love DL!!  We leave two weeks today and we are beyond excited! My kids were both saying tonight "two weeks from tonight we will be in the park right now!" This weekend will be laundry weekend (after the family that is coming leaves lol) and then we'll be in the home stretch. Can't wait!! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

I just love reading this thread!  This is our first trip to DLR (been to WDW many times), and it is a surprise for our kids!  One week from tomorrow I will be letting them open "one" present - which is an "I'm going to the Disneyland Resort" tshirt for each of them!  Yea!  Can't wait!    Thank you to everyone for all the great info!  

For those of you who have been recently (or are there now) - is there any 2012 merch left in the parks at all?


----------



## mshrm

I listened to the podcast and heard about the special treats! How much do the sugar cookies cost and are they character shapes? Also I didn't hear any mention of the tamales, do they have them this year?


----------



## luvslikepi

DisBaby's First Trip to Disneyland...at Christmastime...trip report now fully active!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46902284#post46902284


----------



## luulu1999

StyledSugar said:


> Very exciting!! You will love DL!!  We leave two weeks today and we are beyond excited! My kids were both saying tonight "two weeks from tonight we will be in the park right now!" This weekend will be laundry weekend (after the family that is coming leaves lol) and then we'll be in the home stretch. Can't wait!! Enjoy your trip!



Thanks enjoy yours also!!...My kids are 4 and 5 so they don't really understand time and all that so I made a countdown with mickey ears on our wall so every night we take one off so they can tell it's getting closer!! I got all of our laundry done last weekend and got most of my kids stuff together this weekend were getting haircuts and stuff and finishing packing because I have to work up until the day we leave!! I think I am just as excited if not more than my kids...I just can't wait to see there faces!!!!


----------



## luulu1999

tylerandalexsmom said:


> I just love reading this thread!  This is our first trip to DLR (been to WDW many times), and it is a surprise for our kids!  One week from tomorrow I will be letting them open "one" present - which is an "I'm going to the Disneyland Resort" tshirt for each of them!  Yea!  Can't wait!    Thank you to everyone for all the great info!
> 
> For those of you who have been recently (or are there now) - is there any 2012 merch left in the parks at all?



I really wish I could have kept ours a secret but I just couldn't lol


----------



## tksbaskets

madbaby said:


> Thank you! We are WDW fans but have never been to DL. Might as well start on the busiest day of the year right?!



You'll be fine!  DL is a blast and IMO much more doable during the jammed packed holiday season.  So easy to go back and forth between parks.  No long times waiting for a bus to the park/hotel.  Hotels just a 5 minute walk away for a mid-day respite.  DL is the most wonderful of places.  Sounds like you are prepared for the crowds.  With realistic expecations fun follows!!!



luvslikepi said:


> DisBaby's First Trip to Disneyland...at Christmastime...trip report now fully active!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46902284#post46902284



So glad you posted your link!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

luulu1999 said:
			
		

> I really wish I could have kept ours a secret but I just couldn't lol



Yes it's getting harder and harder to keep it a secret!


----------



## StyledSugar

We kept our last trip a secret and it was fantastic!! The kids knew we were going to DL but they thought we were leaving a month later. The only reason we told them anything is because they are old enough to earn their own spending money and we wanted them to save a little bit. It was the best decision ever and so magical when they found out. Have fun!!

One thing I love right now -- seeing my ticker show ONE WEEK....and then six days. But I'm down to the ONE WEEK part!! lol So excited!


----------



## NMDisneyMom

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Yes it's getting harder and harder to keep it a secret!



I completely agreee with this statement.  I've managed to keep this a secret from DD for months, and I'm afraid I will be the one to blow the surprise.  I'm getting things ready for Christmas morning, but boy ... it's getting harder and harder by the day.  19 days and counting and we will be there.


----------



## danimaroo

Just throwing it out there that I've started a TR for my very first visit to Disneyland ever, and even better, for my birthday and seeing Christmas at a Disney park for the first time! 

It was an amazing trip and I enjoyed Disneyland immensely as someone who has been to Disney World 4 times...

Here are a few photos I took, and there is a link to my TR in my signature! 

Thanks again to this thread for giving us so many awesome pieces of information, it all helped greatly during our trip!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I am up to Day 2 of my trip report if anyone wants to check it out... not picture heavy as I was too busy taking things in to be staring thru a lens...



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2622245&page=10


----------



## Sherry E

I'm back!  I'm back!  I'm back!  Woo hoo!  (I hope that no one was horribly misbehaving while I was gone. )

Anyone who happened to follow my TR from my fiasco of a December 2011 trip (see the "_Aunt Betty_..." link in my signature below) knows that I ended up crying uncontrollably on a bench in California Adventure.  This trip that just ended today was supposed to be a do-over...a chance to have the trip that I was supposed to have...a chance to have a nice Christmas trip to make up for the horrible one last year.

So, here are some highlights:

1.  I GOT AN AWESOME SEAT FOR THE CANDLELIGHT PROCESSIONAL - not once but TWO nights in a row!!!  I saw it twice!  I got lucky and there were lots of no-shows for both nights.  (I can tell you all exactly where to stand and when to try to get seats if you didn't win the AP lottery - if you're interested.)

I loved loved loved the CP.  Oh my goodness...the lighting...the singers...the soloists...the songs...  Pure Christmas glory.  If you are a fan of Christmas and are connected in any way to the more spiritual side of it, the CP is for you!  I am sooooooooooo glad I decided to try to see it.  It is simply beautiful (and yes, of course, I took pictures)!;


2.  I had a major celebrity sighting in DCA yesterday - Gwen Stefani and her super-hot husband, Gavin!!  They were just a few feet away from me.  This was the first A-List celebrity I've ever seen at DLR (I've seen B-List and below).  Gwen walks with a strut, and was rockin' the red lips and gray pants/black tank top;

3.  I ate peppermint ice cream (in a cone!), peppermint bark, gingerbread cookies, a peppermint bark Dazzler at Haagen Dazs and several Earl of Sandwich sandwiches (beware - before everyone gets excited about EoS, make sure to check your order before you leave because they make mistakes!  They made two big mistakes in the visits I made over the last few days);

4.  Did I mention that I love love loved the Candlelight Processional, and that Lou Diamond Phillips was very charming and engaging?;

5.  I got to see Laurie/DizNee Luver this morning at Surf's Up, and Liza/funatdisney joined us as well - it's always a treat to see those ladies!;

6.  As usual, I took photos galore (not so many of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street this time, because I got tons of photos of those two lands in November [see link in signature below])!  I love taking photos!  On the first day I was not my usual self and felt kind of 'off,' but by Day 2 I got my photo groove back and I was on a roll!  I have plenty of material for the Theme Week Countdown of 2013!; and

7.  I got another free upgrade to a park view room at the PPH (third year in a row for a free upgrade)!  (I love the PPH Christmas tree so much.)



*Also - a merchandise tip:*  If you are a holiday merchandise nut, this year is the first year for this line of amazing Mickey Mouse nutcrackers.  They are fantastic (of course I took photos but I have not loaded my photos from the camera yet).  BUT - one of them (the Santa Mickey nutcracker) is selling like hotcakes (whatever that means), and is flying off the shelf.  Both Acorn Gifts and Goods and the China Closet are sold out of the Santa Mickey nutcracker, but there are still some left at the Disney Showcase store on Main Street (as of this morning).  The whole line of nutcrackers is awesome - there is even a Pirate Mickey nutcracker - but the Santa one is in hot demand.  So IF you see it on the shelf somewhere at DLR this month and you think "I'll get it later," don't wait!  Get it right away!



And you can bet that, in the tradition of my usual epic December TR's, I will be doing another one!  Stay tuned!

(And go see the Candlelight Processional if you get the chance!)


----------



## KCmike

Congrats Sherry!!  Can't wait to see some of those photos.  I can't imagine seeing the CP down mainstreet.  We plan on going back next year at Christmas time and the rumors of it being moved to the Hyperion Theater sadden me.  I think I would be moved to tears to hear the Story of Jesus birth while in my Happiest Place on Earth!  I'm glad you had a great time.  I will be lurking till you post some photos.  I have 365 days to plan now!


----------



## abent

Sherry, so glad you are back with all the great info! We leave in 2 days! Any helpful info for CP would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Eeee-va

Congratulations, Sherry! You definitely deserved a good view and I'm so glad you had such a great trip!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sounds like you had a great trip Sherry! Can't wait to see your pictures, especially of the nutcrackers. My son loves nutcrackers so I'm sure he'll be ready to hunt one down while we're there!


----------



## kandyk

Sherry- I would love to hear some more details about getting seating for CP. I'm glad your trip went well and I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.  Only six more days for us.


----------



## kerickson

Add a Disney Nutcracker to my souvenir list - Check!  Thanks for the tip Sherry!  Hopefully they have some left when we arrive on the 23rd!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I think we all behaved 



StyledSugar said:


> We kept our last trip a secret and it was fantastic!! The kids knew we were going to DL but they thought we were leaving a month later. The only reason we told them anything is because they are old enough to earn their own spending money and we wanted them to save a little bit. It was the best decision ever and so magical when they found out. Have fun!!
> 
> One thing I love right now -- seeing my ticker show ONE WEEK....and then six days. But I'm down to the ONE WEEK part!! lol So excited!



How exciting!  We are leaving for WDW about the same time you are.



danimaroo said:


> Just throwing it out there that I've started a TR for my very first visit to Disneyland ever, and even better, for my birthday and seeing Christmas at a Disney park for the first time!



Great pictures!  I'm heading over next to sub into your trip report.  You need to stalk KCmike and the other great photographers on these boards and add your photographs to the Disneyland Resort Picture of the day thread.  



KCmike said:


> Congrats Sherry!!  Can't wait to see some of those photos.  I can't imagine seeing the CP down mainstreet.  We plan on going back next year at Christmas time and the rumors of it being moved to the Hyperion Theater sadden me.  I think I would be moved to tears to hear the Story of Jesus birth while in my Happiest Place on Earth!  I'm glad you had a great time.  I will be lurking till you post some photos.  I have 365 days to plan now!



You've planned your next trip!  You'll find with college aged offspring that Christmas break is an excellent time to cherish time together.


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry, I'm so glad you finally got to see the Candlelight Processional.  You certainly deserved that bit of Pixie Dust!  It really is amazing so I'll repeat your advice:  go see it if you get the chance.  No description can do justice to the feeling you get watching all the performers file in.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

The CP sounds amazing! I'm surprised they don't do it all the way up to Christmas Eve... Other than the character goodnight do they do anything special ON Christmas Eve or Christmas Day??

We leave in 10 days! I can't wait!! I, too, have kept it a surprise from my DS(8). He'll get to unwrap an early present this Sunday. He loves little scavenger hunts and puzzles, he's requested I do some of his gifts this way so the present he'll unwrap is a cryptogram which will give him the news. I CAN'T WAIT!

If anyone is going on Christmas Eve and you didn't get reservations for a restaurant I'm going to be releasing a couple of reservations now that we have our plans finalized - I'm cancelling these so that should free them up for someone to take - they were for a party of 7:
Wine Country Trattoria - 6:50pm
Steakhouse 55 - 8pm

J.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Congrats Sherry!!  Can't wait to see some of those photos.  I can't imagine seeing the CP down mainstreet.  We plan on going back next year at Christmas time and the rumors of it being moved to the Hyperion Theater sadden me.  I think I would be moved to tears to hear the Story of Jesus birth while in my Happiest Place on Earth!  I'm glad you had a great time.  I will be lurking till you post some photos.  I have 365 days to plan now!



Thank you, *Mike*!

You know, I was saying to Liza/funatdisney yesterday that I hope Disney doesn't try to make the CP part of a paid party.  I can see where the fireworks and the parade would fit in with a party, but the CP is special in a different way.  It has a whole different feel to it and I don't think it should be part of a party.  Besides, judging by the number of no-shows there appear to be for certain nights, I'm not sure if adding it into a party would be a wise financial move.

I agree - now that I've seen the CP, despite any traffic issues it causes, I think it would lose something if it moved to an actual theater.  There was something very intimate about it being located in that special Town Square spot that added to the glory of it all.  Especially because the CP has been held in Town Square for over 50 years, I really think the whole vibe would change if it suddenly moved to a theater in either of the two parks.  

But...it could happen.  Disney could very well move the CP somewhere else.  I'm sure that a lot of people would be happy if it moved.

I think you would really love the CP at DLR, Mike.  There is something very haunting and moving about it - it's amazing to watch the choirs come in, as well as the young men and women who are holding the lanterns down at the front.  

There is a moment in which this young male soloist sings "Silent Night" - accompanied by a guitarist.  He has the voice of an angel - appropriately - and everyone was just mesmerized as he sang in Italian (at least I think it was Italian and not Spanish?  I was so taken with his voice that I didn't pay close attention to the language!).  Then, with a warm smile he asked us all to join in and sing "Silent Night" with him.  So the whole crowd sang along - including Lou Diamond Phillips - and we were all getting choked up, for no apparent reason.  I guess we were literally moved to tears.

Also, at the end of the ceremony, as everyone is taking their final bows, Lou Diamond Phillips said some powerful words about being kind to each other all year round; about praying for our troops and the men and women serving our country who can't come home for Christmas; and about his own family (his baby girl was sleeping while he was narrating) and how much they mean to him.  He closed by asking us to pray for the family of his good friend, Jenni Rivera, who just passed away this past week (in a horrible plane crash).





abent said:


> Sherry, so glad you are back with all the great info! We leave in 2 days! Any helpful info for CP would greatly be appreciated!



Thank you, *abent*!  

I will give some CP info below (after my replies)!  Have a wonderful trip.





Eeee-va said:


> Congratulations, Sherry! You definitely deserved a good view and I'm so glad you had such a great trip!



Thank you, *Eeee-va*!  

I was hoping to just get a seat - any kind of seat - for one show.  I didn't even expect to get a good seat.  I figured I'd end up way in the back somewhere.  And I didn't really think I would try for a second show.  So to get actual good seats two nights in a row (thanks to all of the no-shows!) was really a surprise.




StyledSugar said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip Sherry! Can't wait to see your pictures, especially of the nutcrackers. My son loves nutcrackers so I'm sure he'll be ready to hunt one down while we're there!



*StyledSugar -*

This trip was definitely not a debacle like 75% of my December 2011 trip was, that is for sure!  With the exception of a couple of things, and the fact that I never seem to really have enough time to do all that I'd like to do, it was a pretty awesome trip.  On the first day I wasn't sure how it would go.  One friend of mine didn't show up and I was beginning to get mopey about it.  I wasn't feeling the holiday spirit at that moment.  But I decided that I was not going to let it ruin my trip.  I was going to pick myself up, put a smile on my face and make it a good trip for myself.  I was going to eat the treats I wanted to eat, take the pictures I wanted to take, rest if I wanted to rest and just get back into the Disney/holiday groove.  So I grabbed the camera and pounded the pavement!  I was bound and determined to not have another depressing DLR holiday trip!

You know, my darn Photobucket account was giving me trouble yesterday (which is really handy when you have to load over 1100 pics), so I got frustrated and gave up.  What I think I am going to try to do is just upload the nutcracker pictures and some of the CP pictures now (since the CP is only going on for one more week) and do the rest later.

The Mickey nutcrackers are so cool - this is the first year they've been sold.




kandyk said:


> Sherry- I would love to hear some more details about getting seating for CP. I'm glad your trip went well and I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.  Only six more days for us.



*kandyk -*

Thank you - I will post some details about the CP seating below (after the replies)!  





kerickson said:


> Add a Disney Nutcracker to my souvenir list - Check!  Thanks for the tip Sherry!  Hopefully they have some left when we arrive on the 23rd!



*kerickson -*

I have a feeling that some of the nutcrackers will be available, and really, they are all fantastic.  The Santa Mickey one might be gone, though - or you might have to get creative about some of the shops you check for it.  If Santa Mickey is not available in Acorn Gifts and Goods at the GCH or the China Closet on Main Street (which it was not for the last few days), check the Disney Showcase store on Main Street (they had plenty of them yesterday morning).  If they don't have it there, I would check other places like maybe Off the Page in DCA (even though I don't know if they carried it, it seems like a shop where it could be carried) or the Fantasia shop in the Disneyland Hotel.  Maybe Disneyana would even have them.




tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I think we all behaved ;



*TK -* 

That's a relief!  You'd be surprised at how everything can go awry in certain threads when the mods are away.  This thread is not one where I would expect chaos to ensue, however!





focusondisney said:


> Sherry, I'm so glad you finally got to see the Candlelight Processional.  You certainly deserved that bit of Pixie Dust!  It really is amazing so I'll repeat your advice:  go see it if you get the chance.  No description can do justice to the feeling you get watching all the performers file in.



*focusondisney -*

Thank you!  I was so glad I decided to make the effort to try to see the CP.  I almost skipped it because I had visions of standing around for hours just to barely be able to see anything, which didn't sound appealing.  I had no idea how easy it would be to get a seat!  

Did I read correctly before in that you said that you enjoyed the Disneyland CP better than the one at WDW (or at least some things about it)?  Never having seen the WDW version of the CP I cannot compare, of course, but this one at DL seemed very special!





JediMasterNerd said:


> The CP sounds amazing! I'm surprised they don't do it all the way up to Christmas Eve... Other than the character goodnight do they do anything special ON Christmas Eve or Christmas Day??
> 
> We leave in 10 days! I can't wait!! I, too, have kept it a surprise from my DS(8). He'll get to unwrap an early present this Sunday. He loves little scavenger hunts and puzzles, he's requested I do some of his gifts this way so the present he'll unwrap is a cryptogram which will give him the news. I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> If anyone is going on Christmas Eve and you didn't get reservations for a restaurant I'm going to be releasing a couple of reservations now that we have our plans finalized - I'm cancelling these so that should free them up for someone to take - they were for a party of 7:
> Wine Country Trattoria - 6:50pm
> Steakhouse 55 - 8pm
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd -*

I'm also surprised that the CP doesn't last all the way to Christmas Eve (and even Christmas Day).  When we first learned of it taking place for 20 nights this year, it seemed like a lot of nights to hold this event.  Well, it is a lot of nights and yet there is only one more week until it's over!  The time flew by really fast.

It sounds like you have a wonderful trip planned!



​



Okay, I'll share some observations about the CP (in no particular order), and hopefully *focusondisney and dalstitch45* and anyone else who was able to see the CP (with or without an AP wristband) can chime in on anything I missed.  I would expect that from night to night the circumstances could change a bit.


*Candlelight Processional Observations/Tips*


There are definitely many more chairs set up for the CP's this year than for the invitation-only events in previous years; These seats are also very close together - there is no wiggle room in between seats at all (which a few people were commenting on).  So be prepared to sit in very close proximity to the people on either side of you.


There were people of all age groups in the CP audience.  Quite a few of the folks in the crowds for the CP were 'older,' and some of them were dressed in their nighttime holiday finery (capes and sparkles and things).  These are not the average park guests who spend the entire day at DLR, hitting all the mountain rides!  These are people who probably come out to DL for the sole purpose of seeing the CP.  

If you happen to be traveling with parents or grandparents who want something to do while at DLR that will not require a lot of exertion, the Candlelight Processional could be just the thing for them!  


The CP-viewing peeps are wonderful peeps!  I was sitting with some of the friendliest and most pleasant people (total strangers) for both of the nights I attended the CP.  Everyone was in a very festive and chatty mood.  Everyone loved Christmas time.  No one was grumpy and impatient from a long day in the parks.  No one was cutting anyone off in line.  It was all good - positive energy and vibes all around!


Some narrators will bring in more people than others (I wouldn't expect the Patricia Heaton or Marcia Gay Harden nights to really pack in the crowds, but who knows?).  Because of this, on certain nights there will likely be more seats available for people without wristbands than on others because there will be lots of no-shows.

If you simply want to see the CP and the choice of narrator is not too important to you, then I would say that the chances of getting a seat on a Patricia Heaton or Marcia Gay Harden night would be greater.  That is my grand assumption, in any case.



I noticed over both of my Lou Diamond Phillips CP nights (Mon., 12/10 and Tues., 12/11) that there were more seats filled (or fewer no-shows) on Tuesday than on Monday.  This would be consistent with what I've observed about crowds in the past, and what I've heard other people say - Tuesdays are sometimes more crowded in the parks than Mondays are.

So if you have a choice of trying to get a CP seat on a Monday or a Tuesday, I would go for the Monday option.  This is not to say that you won't get a seat on a Tuesday, but there were definitely more people in the parks on Tuesday and more people in the seats for the CP too!  (Weekends may be a whole different story, of course.)



I would say that - from my limited experience in seeing how things are set up - it is unnecessary to stand anywhere, waiting for the CP for hours (which is what I thought would be required).  I know that there were some people who did it, but it seemed to me to be a complete waste of park time.

Before the CP begins, the CM's will rope off the whole area around the perimeter.  They tell you that if you want to stand and watch the show, get inside the roped area.  Easy enough.  

What I did on Monday night was - about 15 minutes before the first show (which was at 5:30 p.m.) - get inside the roped area, then walk right up to the right side of the stage (while still inside the rope).  In other words, I was in the roped area *closest to the podium*.  There were some other people there too, but it was not elbow to elbow.  It was not a crazy mob of people.  I just walked right up to that specific spot - there was no ordered 'line,' in other words.  

Then, at about the 10 minutes-before-showtime point, the CM's survey the seats and they pretty much know that the remaining seats are not going to be all filled before the ceremony...and they start letting people in.  They ask how many there are in your party and shuffle you past the rope.

I did this same 'walk-right-up-to-the-podium-side-of-the-stage' thing two nights in a row (at around 5:10 or 5:15 p.m.) and got a seat both times.  I didn't have to chat with anyone or coax my way in.  They just let me in with everyone else!  (So, essentially, the few people who had been waiting there for hours wasted their time.)

On Monday, I ended up in the fourth row (center).  It was a great view of the whole stage.  On Tuesday, I ended up in the seats on the right side - closest to the narrator's podium - so I had a much better view of Lou Diamond Phillips.  If you are facing the stage, you will see that the narrator's podium is over to the right.  I liked both seats and both views for different reasons.

Chances are, if you get a seat at the last minute a CM will direct you where to sit and you probably will not be able to pick where you sit, but they will usually give you the best possible seats available (after any AP people are seated).  In other words, they won't stick you way in the back seats just because you don't have a wristband.  They will put you in the best available spots.



I didn't time it, but I'd say that the Candlelight Processional is about 45 minutes to one hour long.  If that is too much of an investment for you, the CP is probably not for you.  


If there is even a hint of drizzle or the threat of rain in the forecast, the CP will not happen.


The crowds that I noticed packed onto Main Street seemed to be more related to the pre-parade gridlock than to the CP.  A lot of folks didn't even know what the CP was, to be honest.  

I think the fact that the parade happened fairly close to the CP contributed more to crowds than if the two events were spaced further apart.




I hope this all helps!

I gave other thoughts about the show itself in my reply to *KCmike* above (about the soloist and other things)!


Now let me see if I can manage to get my Mickey nutcracker and Candlelight Processional photos loaded to that pesky Photobucket so I can post them before the nutcrackers sell out completely and the CP is over for 2012!


----------



## kswm30b

I'm back from our very magical first trip to DL! I wish I could write a trip report, but that probably won't happen, lol. I took over 7,000 pictures (I posted a bunch on instagram if anyone wants to see ), met 62 characters, and walked almost 40 miles (who said we'd be walking less than we do at wdw!?) We did rope drop to 1hr post closing pretty much every day, and while my body hated me for it, we had a blast!

I think I'm going to chain myself to small world & haunted mansion when I go to wdw in feb & beg that they add the holiday overlays this year!  I couldn't get enough of both, especially small world!! There was never a Photopass photographer back there at night, though, I was sad about that.  (to whoever was asking about photopass plus, I definitely recommend it. We ended up with 484 pictures.) Pretty much everything I rode that is also at wdw, I liked the DL version better. Also, so jealous of your food, seriously, eveything was so good! And I didn't even get a chance to try all the foods I wanted! 



			
				DSNY4ever said:
			
		

> The Jingle Jangle jamboree area was DARLING and there was barely anyone back there!  We were able to walk the whole area and let our son see all the characters without rushing or feeling crowded.  The character interaction there was great.



We had a completely different experience, lol. We were there when Mickey came out & long story short, it was a nightmare. I couldn't wait to get out of there. When we came back the next day, it was a little better, and we had goofy all to ourselves (and he made me dance with him lol), though Pluto was harder to get. I ended up meeting all the characters I wanted, but it was harder back there than I thought.

Oh, and I'll give the one bad review of Candlelight.  we got in with the AP lottery, but they stuck us ALL the way in the side. People who were walking up without tickets at the last minute, they were putting them in better seats. then when it started, we had a spotlight RIGHT in our eyes, and couldn't see a thing when the singing was going on. My mom has eye problems as it is, and she couldn't take it, so we had to leave. I was happy to get pics of Edward James Olmos (when he spoke, the light was off), but that was it. When we left, we told one of the CM, since he asked why we were leaving. He told us he would look into it, and it seemed like the next day the seats were over a bit, but I'm not sure. It was disappointing, especially since when we left, we could see how beautiful it *should* have looked if you had a normal view, but we didn't feel like standing after all of that. We had a fun night anyway (even though it was cold, I got the peppermint ice cream after leaving, and omg, so good!!)

Here's an idea of what our view was like. I didn't even know they had trumpeters on the top of the building until a friend told me yesterday since the tree blocked it
http://t.co/npnFOY6k

That was pretty much our only bad experience (they also lost our earlier Carthay Circle reservation, so we ended up *just* making it to WoC in time & didn't have as great a view as we planned), so I hate that I just wrote so much about that! So here some (but there was even more!) of our magical moments so I don't end on a bad note: 

-we were customer of the hour at clarabell's on our way out of DCA after closing, so our order was FREE (we kept saying, are you serious??) and they let us upgrade to sundaes so we could get the cute trolley bowl.  

-I saw John Lasseter in Cars Land. I mentally was freaking out (of all places, I saw him IN cars land), but no one else seemed to recognize him. I got a pic from afar, but I hate bothering people, so I didn't say anything or ask for picture

-I saw br'er bear & br'er fox just hanging out, waving to guests in splash mountain (I loved seeing characters just roaming around the park all trip! That doesn't happen at wdw!) Then when we met them, br'er fox remembered me from breakfast earlier that day! It was crazy, he kept trying to let us know, and no one knew what he was saying, the whole line was getting into it. Then he pulled out the map out of my bag & pointed to the plaza inn, and I finally got what he was saying, it was hilarious!! We had such a great cm at that breakfast that made sure we met Max (a character I've had such trouble finding at wdw) & br'er fox, that I made sure I went to guest services that night & filled out a form to make sure she gets recognition for it (and I had fight through the CP crowd to do it, lol.) 

-my last moment at Disneyland was getting to be the last person to meet Mickey, Minnie & Pluto, all together, in their holiday outfits by the bakery!  (BTW, because of CP, the characters meet by the jolly holiday bakery at night instead of town square.)


----------



## Sherry E

*Heather* -

Your reason for not approaching John Lasseter is the same one I had for not approaching Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale in DCA (even though I'm a fan of both No Doubt and Bush!).  I don't want to bother famous people.  

Now, if it had looked as though anyone else recognized Gwen and Gavin and was bugging them for photos then I may have gone up there and asked too (just to lump myself in with the other people bugging them!), but no one was bothering them at all.  So I certainly was not going to be the one person who bothered them!  I got pictures from afar too!  Gavin was standing by himself or with one of the kids for a bit, while Gwen went in through the First Aid doors next to Oswald's.  He seemed like he probably would have been approachable enough, but I just couldn't do it.

I don't think I could have approached John Lasseter either, even though I would have been in awe and staring at him!

I'm sorry to hear you were disappointed with your CP seats (and it doesn't sound as though you are giving a negative review of the actual CP, as you indicated - rather, you are giving a negative review to your seating), but I'm glad you tried the peppermint ice cream and seemed to otherwise have a great time!  

I'm pretty proud of our Haunted Mansion and It's a Small World holiday overlays at DLR!  I kind of hope they stay exclusive to us!  WDW has so many other holiday things that we do not have - we deserve to have something just for us!

​

Anyway, folks, I got my Mickey nutcracker photos loaded to Photobucket!


*These were in Acorn Gifts and Goods in the Grand Californian Hotel...*
















*And these were in the China Closet on Main Street...*





































*And these are the hot ticket Santa Mickey nutcrackers that are flying off the shelves (at the Showcase store on Main Street)!  Get them while they're in stock if you see them!*










​


----------



## Sherry E

I posted my Candlelight Processional observations and tips above, and I posted my photos of the new Mickey nutcrackers.  Let's see if I can get Photobucket to cooperate long enough for me to post some CP pictures!


_*Monday, December 10, 2012 (from a 4th row/center seat)...











Look!  They're forming a tree!
















Lou Diamond Phillips...


































These singers had wonderful voices...


















This is the fellow who moved us all to tears with his angelic voice while singing "Silent Night," and then asking us to sing along with him...








































The seats were very close together...




























Tuesday, December 11, 2012 (from a seat on the right side of the stage, close to the narrator's podium)...















Good ol' Lou, back for another night...

























This was at the end of the ceremony, when Lou was talking about his friend, Jenni Rivera, who just passed away several days ago, and about praying for the troops, being kind to each other year round, etc.






*_​

*The Candlelight Processional is only happening for one more week - and it may be cancelled on some nights if it should rain again - but I highly recommend that you see it if you happen to be heading to DLR between now and 12/20, especially while it is still in Town Square and while it is still easy to get those coveted seats (even if you didn't win the AP lottery)!  There's no telling what Disney will do with the CP in 2013.  If there is a Christmas party on the horizon, the CP could end up moving over to DCA or it could become part of the party.  Plus, it could be scaled down to fewer than 20 nights - in fact, I wouldn't be shocked if that happens.*


----------



## kswm30b

BTW, Sherry, the Nutcrackers are at Off the Page, too. I took lots of pics of them there


----------



## jrfish96

Do you know the price of the nutcrackers?


----------



## Sherry E

jrfish96 said:


> Do you know the price of the nutcrackers?



*jrfish96 -*

If I recall correctly, I think they were all just under $45 (like maybe $44.95 or so), and that's before any tax or discounts (liza/funatdisney bought the popular Santa Mickey nutcracker when I told her it was flying off the shelves, and her AP discount was 20%).


----------



## tksbaskets

The nutcrackers are adorable!


----------



## Bunchkin

Can anyone tell me if DL has gotten any better with character interaction, as in are they making people line up to meet characters OR is it the normal (pain in the butt) large crowd of people just walking up and taking pictures when you're already next to a character doing the same thing? Past trips this has happened to us soooo many times. We've even asked the handler why they don't do the same as WDW and make a line. Seems like a simple idea to follow.


----------



## danimaroo

Bunchkin said:


> Can anyone tell me if DL has gotten any better with character interaction, as in are they making people line up to meet characters OR is it the normal (pain in the butt) large crowd of people just walking up and taking pictures when you're already next to a character doing the same thing? Past trips this has happened to us soooo many times. We've even asked the handler why they don't do the same as WDW and make a line. Seems like a simple idea to follow.



While on our trip 2 weeks ago, we met Pluto, Jack Skellington and Wreck-It Ralph.

Wreck-It Ralph is in the Starcade so there is an actual official line queue to go to in order to meet him, as it's an organized type of meet and whatnot.

Jack Skellington we showed up for, were told hed be back at 12:15, so we went on a ride, then came back at around 12:10ish where a small line had formed. The CM told us we could hop in line, and it was very organized where you got to have your own time with Jack. He was an absolute delight to talk to!

Pluto we found hanging out over near the fountain in CA Adventure, and he also had a little line around the fountain. We hopped in line and didn't wait very long, and I got my photo with him. While waiting for Pluto, Chip 'n Dale showed up and a little crowd surrounded them, but shortly thereafter an organized line was made and photos were taken one by one.

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Bunchkin

danimaroo said:


> While on our trip 2 weeks ago, we met Pluto, Jack Skellington and Wreck-It Ralph.
> 
> Wreck-It Ralph is in the Starcade so there is an actual official line queue to go to in order to meet him, as it's an organized type of meet and whatnot.
> 
> Jack Skellington we showed up for, were told hed be back at 12:15, so we went on a ride, then came back at around 12:10ish where a small line had formed. The CM told us we could hop in line, and it was very organized where you got to have your own time with Jack. He was an absolute delight to talk to!
> 
> Pluto we found hanging out over near the fountain in CA Adventure, and he also had a little line around the fountain. We hopped in line and didn't wait very long, and I got my photo with him. While waiting for Pluto, Chip 'n Dale showed up and a little crowd surrounded them, but shortly thereafter an organized line was made and photos were taken one by one.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit!




Yes, it does help. Thanks!
It's good to know there have been changes made to make meeting characters more organized.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Thanks so much for sharing your CP tips.  I have always wanted to watch and now I feel confident showing up with my 10 year old and giving it a shot.

Is that a Topiary Mickey nutcracker?  I think that is my favorite.


----------



## 2hdmama

Is there anywhere that you can have things gift wrapped?


----------



## tinkermell

*Sherry,* So nice to hear that you had a wonderful time this year.  Great seats, WOW!  

I have seen the CP in both DL and WDW, and I will have to tell you that IMO the one in DL is better. I think it is because of the location, the trumpeters that stand on top of the train station, and that the procession actually walks down Main Street. Don't get me wrong, the one in WDW was great too. The story was still there, the orchestra, singing, our narrator Jim Caviezel who was awesome, but the stadium seating just did not have the atmosphere. So to hear that they might move it to DCA, after all of these years saddens me. It just will not be the same. 

I love the Santa Nutcrackers. So cute. My DD has been collecting nutcrackers for years. It was tradition for her to get one every year for Christmas, so she has quite a few. Would love to get one of those for her, even though she now is married and almost 30. LOL.....she loves all things Disney too, so age doesn't matter for her.  

So was I was going through the list of information here on the "Super Thread."  I was looking for menus for the parks and resorts for  Christmas Eve and Day. Dave my DH and I might be going to DL by ourselves this year for something to do. All of our children will be at their respective in-laws this year for Christmas, and our last baby Kaitlyn, is in Australia doing mission work. So it is going to be sad and lonely around here. I'm thinking DL will help out the "woe is me" syndrome. Not even sure, if I could get ressies anywhere for dinner? Was hoping for Napa, or Steakhouse on Christmas Eve. Dave saw the Christmas special with Guy Fieri, and is now hot to trot to try Napa. Hey.....fine with me. 

One more question. Red Lion has some great rates for those dates yet. $72.00 a night. What do you think DISers? 

*Heather,* so glad you liked our little parks. DL has the quaintness and quality that makes it very special. 

*Hi Mike!*  Hope you and your family are well. Especially your DW.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

First off I'd like to thank Sherry for all your great pics, and am glad that you had a wonderful time on your trip. I appreciate all the info that you've given regarding Christmas in DL, and it's made planning my future trip so much easier, knowing what to expect. I plan to go sometime in Nov/13, but have to wait till DH locks in his vacation dates before I can start booking hotel/air, starting in Jan. Will post my dates once I've got them locked down. Have a great day!!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

tinkermell said:


> I was looking for menus for the parks and resorts for  Christmas Eve and Day.
> ...
> Not even sure, if I could get ressies anywhere for dinner? Was hoping for Napa, or Steakhouse on Christmas Eve.



Hi *tinkermell*,

I posted what info I gleaned from a call to the dining folks in this thread (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46547816#post46547816)... It's not complete though, does not include Napa Rose...

And yesterday I posted this... Hopefully this will work and hasn't been filled:


JediMasterNerd said:


> ...
> If anyone is going on Christmas Eve and you didn't get reservations for a restaurant I'm going to be releasing a couple of reservations now that we have our plans finalized - I'm cancelling these so that should free them up for someone to take - they were for a party of 7:
> Wine Country Trattoria - 6:50pm
> *Steakhouse 55 - 8pm*



Good luck!

J.


----------



## kswm30b

Bunchkin said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if DL has gotten any better with character interaction, as in are they making people line up to meet characters OR is it the normal (pain in the butt) large crowd of people just walking up and taking pictures when you're already next to a character doing the same thing? Past trips this has happened to us soooo many times. We've even asked the handler why they don't do the same as WDW and make a line. Seems like a simple idea to follow.



Both. My fav thing to do is meet characters, and I had a love/hate relationship with how they do characters. There are ones with lines, then there are ones that just randomly walk around, with no handlers. I saw Bert walking around DL this trip more than the 16 times I've been to wdw combined.  sometimes he was with Mary, sometimes with Penguin. Another time I saw Peter Pan just hanging out near pixie hollow, no one realized he was there until I walked up, then there was a mob. It was the one time I was alone, so I had to beg the person behind me to take a pic with my camera for me.  the jingle jangle thing was mostly just people mobbing Mickey, or trying to catch up to Pluto to snap a picture. It was also frustrating that the character wouldn't come out at the same place all the time (for example, the caharcters on BVS have 4 or 5 places they'll meet, but if you're waiting for a certain character, you have to either guess right, or see when they come out, and follow them around until they get to their spot. I'm used to just waiting in one spot & they'll come back out.) Most of the time, though, I found the interaction better than at wdw.


----------



## focusondisney

Sherry E said:


> *focusondisney -*
> 
> Thank you!  I was so glad I decided to make the effort to try to see the CP.  I almost skipped it because I had visions of standing around for hours just to barely be able to see anything, which didn't sound appealing.  I had no idea how easy it would be to get a seat!
> 
> Did I read correctly before in that you said that you enjoyed the Disneyland CP better than the one at WDW (or at least some things about it)?  Never having seen the WDW version of the CP I cannot compare, of course, but this one at DL seemed very special!



Yes, you read right!  The CP at WDW is beautiful, of course.  But the sheer number of people involved in CP at DL was what really impressed me.  There seemed to be maybe 3 times the number of singers.  I couldn't believe how they kept coming & coming into the square.  And sitting in the open, in the dark, watching _by_ candlelight, was mesmerizing.  

I will say, the trumpeters are more noticable at WDW, they're right there on the side of the arena, so they are very impressive at WDW.  It was hard to see them from our mid-way back & to-the-side seats.


----------



## Sherry E

I still need to read/reply to some of the last few posts that came in and I will have to do that a bit later, but I quickly wanted to pop in and post a "sneak preview" of some of the photos I took in my TR (just a general overview).  So then I decided to just copy and paste them here in this thread as well!  

Some of the pictures below don't appear to be very Christmas-y, and I'm not sure how the size of my IASWH, Tomorrowland and Winter Castle photos managed to change (because I did not deliberately change the sizes, but somehow they are narrower than the others), but oh well...

Anyway, here is the 'Sherry's December 2012 DLR trip' sneak preview:





*I never get tired of my favorite hotel tree - the glorious, blue-green, glowing tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  It warms my heart and puts a smile on my face...










This year's gingerbread masterpiece at Storytellers Cafe - which did not smell anywhere near as fresh and wonderful as it did in 2011...










Part of this year's gingerbread house at White Water Snacks...











A slightly different perspective of Buena Vista Street...
















The view from my Paradise Pier Hotel room, on two different days...















Some of the vibrant flowers in front of the Candlelight Processional stage...









Peppermint ice cream in a chocolate/red & green sprinkle-covered cone, from Gibson Girl Ice Cream ...










I love how each mask in New Orleans Square seems to have its own personality!



















This photo just screams "Christmas time," doesn't it?  Lol....











This one is called "Sherry is experimenting with the sepia setting on her camera..."










Adventureland fun...



















A collection of 'peaks'...









Just horsin' around...









Toon Town fun...








Tomorrowland fun...









It's a Small World Holiday fun...









I was trying to aim upward because there were a lot of people's heads in the way...










A slightly different perspective of Haunted Mansion Holiday...










And this one is called "Sherry is experimenting with the B&W feature on her camera"...






*​


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Love the pics Sherry!! I'm curious about something, and was wondering your thoughts on something. With the CP moving to the Hyperion Theatre in 2013, what are your thoughts on DL having a similar event that WDW has, the MVMCP?? Just curious to your thoughts regarding this. More curious than anything else.


----------



## figment_jii

I just got back from Disneyland!  I was surprised that the Christmas parade under went a few changes since November.  
1. Mickey and Minnie are no longer skating (they're in red and green sweater outfits now).
2. Belle and the Beast are now walking the parade route instead of riding on the back of a float in the Princess & Prince section of the parade.
3. No more seven dwarves!  They've been replaced with holiday dancers.
I almost didn't watch the parade this trip thinking it would be the same, but there have been some subtle tweaks.  I wonder if it's the difference between being a night parade in November and a daytime parade now.

Having seen all the effort that goes into CP, I can see where there might be thoughts of moving it indoors to a venue that won't get rained out.  It was very pretty to look at, but it does impact a lot of things, so I can see where they might want to put it somewhere else.  Here are a few things that I saw that were closed due to CP:
1. The railroad stops at 4:00 pm
2. Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln (I don't know when it stopped)
3. The hat and art shop shop on start of Main Street
4. Jungle Cruise (stops at 5:00 and restarts at 9:00 pm)
5. Can't walk down the middle of Main Street from before the first show to after the second show.

The merchandise was available all day at the Emporium and in the front shop on Main Street (I can't remember the name, but it's attached to the Magic Shop).  It was also at the World of Disney.


----------



## A Small World

figment_jii said:


> I just got back from Disneyland!  I was surprised that the Christmas parade under went a few changes since November.
> 1. Mickey and Minnie are no longer skating (they're in red and green sweater outfits now).
> 2. Belle and the Beast are now walking the parade route instead of riding on the back of a float in the Princess & Prince section of the parade.
> 3. No more seven dwarves!  They've been replaced with holiday dancers.
> I almost didn't watch the parade this trip thinking it would be the same, but there have been some subtle tweaks.  I wonder if it's the difference between being a night parade in November and a daytime parade now.
> 
> Having seen all the effort that goes into CP, I can see where there might be thoughts of moving it indoors to a venue that won't get rained out.  It was very pretty to look at, but it does impact a lot of things, so I can see where they might want to put it somewhere else.  Here are a few things that I saw that were closed due to CP:
> 1. The railroad stops at 4:00 pm
> 2. Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln (I don't know when it stopped)
> 3. The hat and art shop shop on start of Main Street
> 4. Jungle Cruise (stops at 5:00 and restarts at 9:00 pm)
> 5. Can't walk down the middle of Main Street from before the first show to after the second show.
> 
> The merchandise was available all day at the Emporium and in the front shop on Main Street (I can't remember the name, but it's attached to the Magic Shop).  It was also at the World of Disney.



We got home last Tuesday after spending 9 days there and Mickey and Minnie were skating in the parade.
The 7 dwarves were also in the parade although the 2nd time we watched it (Saturday 8th I think) one of the dwarves was led off to one side part way through so they continued with just 6 - not sure what had happened but this is possibly why they arent there now.

I agree with what you said about the CP disrupting a lot of things although we hadnt noticed that Jungle Cruise stopped - I dont know why this would affect CP


----------



## figment_jii

A Small World said:


> We got home last Tuesday after spending 9 days there and Mickey and Minnie were skating in the parade.
> The 7 dwarves were also in the parade although the 2nd time we watched it (Saturday 8th I think) one of the dwarves was led off to one side part way through so they continued with just 6 - not sure what had happened but this is possibly why they arent there now.



Interesting.  I couldn't think of a good reason for Mickey & Minnie to not be skating or for the Dwarves to be missing.  I was guessing Belle and Beast could walk because it's a day time parade now and the Beast's limited vision might make walking the route dangerous at night.  The weather was pretty good on Saturday, so I don't think that would have changed Mickey & Minnie.  Mystery!  



A Small World said:


> I agree with what you said about the CP disrupting a lot of things although we hadnt noticed that Jungle Cruise stopped - I dont know why this would affect CP



I only noticed this one because I was going to ride Jungle Cruise and there was a sign up saying it was closed.  I _think_ it's because you can sometimes hear the Jungle Cruise's sound effects (e.g., guns) going off on Main Street and they didn't want those disrupting CP.


----------



## kswm30b

figment_jii said:
			
		

> I just got back from Disneyland!  I was surprised that the Christmas parade under went a few changes since November.
> 1. Mickey and Minnie are no longer skating (they're in red and green sweater outfits now).
> 2. Belle and the Beast are now walking the parade route instead of riding on the back of a float in the Princess & Prince section of the parade.
> 3. No more seven dwarves!  They've been replaced with holiday dancers.
> I almost didn't watch the parade this trip thinking it would be the same, but there have been some subtle tweaks.  I wonder if it's the difference between being a night parade in November and a daytime parade now.



I know it's already been posted that Mickey & Minnie were skating and the dwarves were out t other parades (I saw them.) but with the princess float, I noticed snow/prince, belle/beast & aurora/Phillip would switch places between walking behind the float & being on it a they walked along the route


----------



## figment_jii

kswm30b said:


> I know it's already been posted that Mickey & Minnie were skating and the dwarves were out t other parades (I saw them.) but with the princess float, I noticed snow/prince, belle/beast & aurora/Phillip would switch places between walking behind the float & being on it a they walked along the route



There was also Ariel and Eric.  I didn't see Belle/Beast get up on the float last Saturday, but it's possible.  It was just that in November, Belle/Beast were on the back of the float (on the steps) and did not get on/off at all (at least not either of times I saw the parade).  I was just surprised at the changes since November, but it sounds like not all of the differences "permanent" changes.


----------



## Escape2Disney

We just got back as well.  I'm posting pictures in my trip report: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3033576

The first day and a half are in LA...the rest at Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

Do we know for sure that the Jungle Cruise was closed because of the CP?  Was this information confirmed anywhere?  To me it doesn't seem like there would be any direct connection between the two, but there may be some behind-the-scenes reason for it.  I just don't want to get on a 'blame the CP for everything' bandwagon (like the 'blame the locals' and 'blame the AP holders' bandwagons) unless we know for sure.

Honestly, yes, there were crowds on Main Street on my CP nights - but a lot of them were due to the parade as well, at first.  It was slightly more inconvenient, but compared to the crowds on New Year's Eve and some crowds I've seen in Adventureland in the past, I didn't think it was nearly as bad as I expected.  On weekends it could be worse, of course - I was there on weeknights.  And if the narrator is a big draw, that must have an effect too.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Do we know for sure that the Jungle Cruise was closed because of the CP?  Was this information confirmed anywhere?


----------



## mellers

We just returned yesterday from Disneyland and San Francisco--we had a very nice time.  It was kind of a complicated--we had a large (37 person) graduation party for my daughter in San Francisco, since she graduated high school in November.  We live in Seattle, so a trip to Disneyland followed by a party in our old city planned remotely was kind of 

We stayed at the Del Sol Inn, which was not fancy, but was clean, quiet and  had some nice amenities.  We loved the fresh baked cookies, and the nice pool deck.  We ate lunch there--it was lovely and quiet.  We also liked the fridge and microwave, and, of course, the proximity to the park.  The disabled-accessible room was quite good; although it wouldn't be suitable for someone who was totally mobility impaired.  For the price, it was a terrific deal.

Everything at the Disneyland Resort went beautifully.  We rode the Radiator Springs Racers twice during our 5-day trip to Disneyland, and we kicked it off the night before our friend's ticket was valid with a trip to Goofy's Kitchen, and we hit the Surf's Up!  Breakfast the morning before we headed off to San Francisco.  

Overall, I have to agree with some other posters--while we had great interactions with the characters we saw at Goofy's Kitchen, it lacked something without the games and dancing for the children.  Surf's Up!  on the other hand, was great.  In the middle of the week, we also hit the last seating at Storyteller's Cafe, and that was great too.  Meeko came over and did a little dance with the graduate.  We got a lot of time with both Meeko at Storyteller's and Stitch at the PCH.

I was amazed--somebody remembered our family from last Christmas, when my husband brought out his origami spaceships.  They still remember the "Spaceship Guy," even a year later.

My daughter (16) loved decorating cookies as much as the little kids did--I stopped being able to do it a few years ago, and she admitted that she missed it.  We really enjoyed the little show at the BBQ, and the Christmas makeover.  

We also really liked seeing Santa in the department store in California Adventure, and the 3-D Prep & Landing show.  We were really glad to see what a makeover both parks received for the holiday.  Everybody in our party (16-55) had a great time.

Our friend (55), traveling with us, blew one of the dwarves a kiss during the Christmas Parade, and he made a "call me" sign with his hands, which left all of us in stitches. 

The worst part of our whole trip was heading to San Francisco on United through SNA.  We were traveling with two mobility scooters, and the front agent decided to consult with the hazmat team with regards to our sealed, tippable, FAA-certified mobility scooter battery--I have been traveling with a mobility scooter for many years (although always with Alaska), and have never had such a miserable check-in.  It took us more than an hour to get checked in and through security.  By the time we got through, we were all in a bad mood and very tired.  We got some food from Ruby's Diner (which we miss, since it pulled out of WA), and started to feel more human.  We boarded just fine, and got off the airplane--no scooters.

It turned out they had taken them to baggage claim, and it took 20 minutes to bring out scooters back to us.  Then I called our hotel, and after being assured that the airport shuttle was "fully wheelchair accessible", found that it wasn't, and sent the rest of my family ahead.  After waiting half an hour for the shuttle that was to be there in 15 minutes, it took the driver several tries to load my scooter, and he clearly did not know how to operate the lift, much less safely.  After another 5 tries to unload me, I rolled into the hotel lobby, rolled up to the lift and saw a sign "Contact Front Desk for assistance".  The front desk was up five steps and back from the lift.

After all of this, I had had it, and, with less grace than I should have displayed, I yelled "FRONT DESK!!!!  I NEED ASSISTANCE!!!!", since that was the only way I would be able to do it.  After that, things went better with the hotel (and slightly better with the shuttle).  

The time at Disneyland and the party went off without a hitch, and they were the important things.  Now we're waiting for an Early Action envelope to come from one of the colleges to which my daughter applied.  

Hope everyone has a great Christmas, and for all those yet to start their trips, have a great time!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Love the pics Sherry!! I'm curious about something, and was wondering your thoughts on something. With the CP moving to the Hyperion Theatre in 2013, what are your thoughts on DL having a similar event that WDW has, the MVMCP?? Just curious to your thoughts regarding this. More curious than anything else.



*Trish -*

Thank you!

I almost forgot to reply to you about the MVMCP.  

I think there will be a DL version of MVMCP - either in 2013 or in 2014.  I think we all know it's inevitable.  I've said in the past that I think it's kind of a questionable choice to take a longstanding holiday fireworks show and a longstanding holiday parade and make them party exclusives.  Those two things have been going on for years (unlike the Halloween Screams fireworks, which were only available to the general public for one year before becoming a party event), and to suddenly make them part of a separate party from roughly mid-November to the week of Christmas seems silly.  Lots and lots of people (from all over - not just locals) have already seen these things and may not want to pay even more money to see them again.

It would make much more sense to me if Disney rolled out a whole new holiday parade and a whole new holiday fireworks show and made those part of a party...OR added in a whole new extra thing to the party to lure people in.  The initial belief was that the Candlelight Processional could be destined for a paid party too.  This is possibly why Disney ran it for so many nights this year - to lure people into it and get them to want to see it again next year.

However, now that I've seen the CP, to me it seems way too religious to stick into a Christmas party.  Fireworks and a parade make sense, but the CP has a different tone to it and I don't think it would fit into a party vibe at all.

So, if the party happens in 2013 in Disneyland, then the CP will almost inevitably go to DCA.  This is kind of too bad because I think the CP is so perfect in the Town Square setting.  

But that brings me back to the party - seeing that the fireworks and parade are well-established and not new, what _else_ will Disney add into the party to lure in the people who have already seen the parade and fireworks 100 times?  There should be something else.

My opinion - though I am certain that this scenario will not come to fruition - is that Disney/TDA should start the Christmas party in California Adventure, just for the first year, and then move it over to DL in the years to come.  They could do an all-holiday World of Color (not the current semi-holiday thing that they have) and unveil the holiday version of Toy Story Midway Mania that has been rumored for years - and make those the party exclusives.  This way, there would be some all-new things to lure in the masses for a party.

But I think the party will be in DL, and it will hold the fireworks, snow and parade hostage for most of the holiday season, and the CP will sadly move over to DCA.





ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


>



Thanks, *Tom*!

I had only walked past the Jungle Cruise and not paid attention to the signs.  Do we know why JC closes?  Is it (as figment_jii indicated) because of audible sounds from the ride, or is there some other reason?  I'm just curious how the JC would affect the CP.  They would seem far enough away from each other to not have an impact, but clearly that is not the case!



mellers said:


> We just returned yesterday from Disneyland and San Francisco--we had a very nice time.  It was kind of a complicated--we had a large (37 person) graduation party for my daughter in San Francisco, since she graduated high school in November.  We live in Seattle, so a trip to Disneyland followed by a party in our old city planned remotely was kind of
> 
> We stayed at the Del Sol Inn, which was not fancy, but was clean, quiet and  had some nice amenities.  We loved the fresh baked cookies, and the nice pool deck.  We ate lunch there--it was lovely and quiet.  We also liked the fridge and microwave, and, of course, the proximity to the park.  The disabled-accessible room was quite good; although it wouldn't be suitable for someone who was totally mobility impaired.  For the price, it was a terrific deal.
> 
> Everything at the Disneyland Resort went beautifully.  We rode the Radiator Springs Racers twice during our 5-day trip to Disneyland, and we kicked it off the night before our friend's ticket was valid with a trip to Goofy's Kitchen, and we hit the Surf's Up!  Breakfast the morning before we headed off to San Francisco.
> 
> Overall, I have to agree with some other posters--while we had great interactions with the characters we saw at Goofy's Kitchen, it lacked something without the games and dancing for the children.  Surf's Up!  on the other hand, was great.  In the middle of the week, we also hit the last seating at Storyteller's Cafe, and that was great too.  Meeko came over and did a little dance with the graduate.  We got a lot of time with both Meeko at Storyteller's and Stitch at the PCH.
> 
> I was amazed--somebody remembered our family from last Christmas, when my husband brought out his origami spaceships.  They still remember the "Spaceship Guy," even a year later.
> 
> My daughter (16) loved decorating cookies as much as the little kids did--I stopped being able to do it a few years ago, and she admitted that she missed it.  We really enjoyed the little show at the BBQ, and the Christmas makeover.
> 
> We also really liked seeing Santa in the department store in California Adventure, and the 3-D Prep & Landing show.  We were really glad to see what a makeover both parks received for the holiday.  Everybody in our party (16-55) had a great time.
> 
> Our friend (55), traveling with us, blew one of the dwarves a kiss during the Christmas Parade, and he made a "call me" sign with his hands, which left all of us in stitches.
> 
> The worst part of our whole trip was heading to San Francisco on United through SNA.  We were traveling with two mobility scooters, and the front agent decided to consult with the hazmat team with regards to our sealed, tippable, FAA-certified mobility scooter battery--I have been traveling with a mobility scooter for many years (although always with Alaska), and have never had such a miserable check-in.  It took us more than an hour to get checked in and through security.  By the time we got through, we were all in a bad mood and very tired.  We got some food from Ruby's Diner (which we miss, since it pulled out of WA), and started to feel more human.  We boarded just fine, and got off the airplane--no scooters.
> 
> It turned out they had taken them to baggage claim, and it took 20 minutes to bring out scooters back to us.  Then I called our hotel, and after being assured that the airport shuttle was "fully wheelchair accessible", found that it wasn't, and sent the rest of my family ahead.  After waiting half an hour for the shuttle that was to be there in 15 minutes, it took the driver several tries to load my scooter, and he clearly did not know how to operate the lift, much less safely.  After another 5 tries to unload me, I rolled into the hotel lobby, rolled up to the lift and saw a sign "Contact Front Desk for assistance".  The front desk was up five steps and back from the lift.
> 
> After all of this, I had had it, and, with less grace than I should have displayed, I yelled "FRONT DESK!!!!  I NEED ASSISTANCE!!!!", since that was the only way I would be able to do it.  After that, things went better with the hotel (and slightly better with the shuttle).
> 
> The time at Disneyland and the party went off without a hitch, and they were the important things.  Now we're waiting for an Early Action envelope to come from one of the colleges to which my daughter applied.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Christmas, and for all those yet to start their trips, have a great time!



*mellers *-

It sounds like you had a mostly good holiday trip!

It's funny you mentioned Surf's Up, the Storytellers Critter Breakfast and Goofy's Kitchen.  Those are the 3 character meals I have done (except Goofy's is a 20-year favorite of mine)...and I still prefer Goofy's above all! 

This was my first visit to Surf's Up (last week), and while I can definitely see that the characters have a lot of fun and are very playful and interactive with the guests, I really missed the huge selection of food at Goofy's (I like to have more choices).  Plus, the scrambled eggs were creamy and weird (although I don't think the eggs at any of the character meals get rave reviews!).  

Plus, I like that at Goofy's I usually have a minute or two to get settled in my chair, get my food and get my camera out before a character comes over.  At Surf's Up, the very second our behinds hit the seats there were characters coming over and I didn't have my camera out, nor had I been to the buffet.  I felt like everything was happening too quickly.  

I guess I like to ease into my character meals rather than being launched into them, full throttle!  But I can certainly see where others would really enjoy the characters at Surf's Up!


----------



## StyledSugar

Thank you for the Nutcracker pictures! They sure are cute and my son will no doubt be on the look out for them during out trip. Less than a week now!!


----------



## pixleyyy

I've started my trip report from our Dec. 4-8 trip.  I've only just begun but expect lots of photos and lots of details from our trip.  You can join in on the trip report at WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS.  There's an index of posts on the first page that I'll keep updated as I add more details.

Here's a few of my favorite photos from the trip.


----------



## mellers

Sherry E said:


> [It sounds like you had a mostly good holiday trip!



It really was a good trip.  Especially at Disneyland.



> It's funny you mentioned Surf's Up, the Storytellers Critter Breakfast and Goofy's Kitchen.  Those are the 3 character meals I have done (except Goofy's is a 20-year favorite of mine)...and I still prefer Goofy's above all!



Goofy's was my longtime favorite, but it's slowly been edged out by Surf's Up.  I see your points, though.


----------



## QueenDoOver

I didn't want to quote and post them all again, but what great photos you got pixleyyy.  Love them!


We just returned yesterday from our 3 night birthday celebration trip.  Had a wonderful time.  The Candlelight Processional was truly amazing and probably the highlight of my trip. Thanks to Sheri's great tips, we were in the right place at the right time and got seats.   I did love all the decorations.  And my son and I both thought Racers and Carsland in general were simply amazing.


----------



## Sherry E

QueenDoOver said:


> I didn't want to quote and post them all again, but what great photos you got pixleyyy.  Love them!
> 
> 
> We just returned yesterday from our 3 night birthday celebration trip.  Had a wonderful time.  The Candlelight Processional was truly amazing and probably the highlight of my trip. Thanks to Sheri's great tips, we were in the right place at the right time and got seats.   I did love all the decorations.  And my son and I both thought Racers and Carsland in general were simply amazing.



Oh that's awesome, *Tracey*!  

I'm so glad that my tips/info helped somewhat with getting the CP seats!  Who was your narrator?

And I totally agree about the CP - I knew that I wanted to see the CP because I am a huge Christmas fanatic and a huge Christmas music fan (plus, I grew up going to church and sat through many Christmas services or shows as a kid), but I had no idea that it would be sooo amazing...and moving!  I think it was the highlight of my trip, too (in fact, I am calling my current TR "Candlelight & Cannonballs..." as an homage to the CP)!

When the young man started singing "Silent Night," I was totally transfixed and hypnotized.  And then when we all got to sing along, I was getting unexpectedly choked up (but so was everyone around me) for no apparent reason.

I can only imagine that, in the wake of the horrific tragedy that took place in CT last week, the subsequent CP ceremonies have been even more powerful and emotional.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for your response Sherry, I appreciate your thoughts on a potential MVMCP for DL. I tend to agree that it would be a better fit in CA over DL. However, since TDA has had so much success with the MHP, it wouldn't surprise me if they were to have a Christmas party to have it in DL. If it were to happen during the dates I'm planning on going, I probably wouldn't go it. I found the last MHP that I attended to be very heavy crowds and hard to move from land to land in Sept/11. I'm going solo during Christmas time, first off cause DH is letting me go, and I want to experience it first hand, as I'm a Christmas junkie.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherri- we were told the jungle cruise is too noisy, so they do not run it for CP... So if you want to ride it at night, line up around 8:45 to be near the front of the line when it opens at 9.


----------



## czmom

I love looking at all these pictures! Gets me very excited for our trip next December! 

Question: Is the afternoon parade less crowded than the evening parade? I thought I read during the holiday season they run it twice daily....forgive me if I am mistaken.


----------



## pixleyyy

czmom said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! Gets me very excited for our trip next December!
> 
> Question: Is the afternoon parade less crowded than the evening parade? I thought I read during the holiday season they run it twice daily....forgive me if I am mistaken.



We went to the later of two parades on Dec. 7.  There was a 1pm parade that we didn't go to but showed up at 2 and had to quickly snag spots so we could be curbside for the 3:30 parade.  Definitely busy!


----------



## mellers

czmom said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! Gets me very excited for our trip next December!
> 
> Question: Is the afternoon parade less crowded than the evening parade? I thought I read during the holiday season they run it twice daily....forgive me if I am mistaken.



There was only one parade the day we went, but we noticed that the area around the bathrooms near Alice in Wonderland did not fill up nearly as fast as the area on Main Street.  We staked out a spot there and had a wonderful view of the parade.


----------



## czmom

mellers said:


> There was only one parade the day we went, but we noticed that the area around the bathrooms near Alice in Wonderland did not fill up nearly as fast as the area on Main Street.  We staked out a spot there and had a wonderful view of the parade.



For the viewing areas not on Main Street, how early did you have to stake out a spot?


----------



## summerlotus

Amazing pictures!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mellers

czmom said:


> For the viewing areas not on Main Street, how early did you have to stake out a spot?



You could get a spot about 30-45 minutes before the parade without a huge amount of trouble.  We had two people in wheelchairs--if we were a little more mobile, and didn't care about being RIGHT AT the front, we could have found something at 20 minutes before the parade.  Keep in mind, though, this was the middle of the week during the time between Thanksgiving and Christmas Break for most schools.


----------



## figment_jii

czmom said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! Gets me very excited for our trip next December!
> 
> Question: Is the afternoon parade less crowded than the evening parade? I thought I read during the holiday season they run it twice daily....forgive me if I am mistaken.



As the PPs said it does run twice, once at 1 pm and then again at 3:30 pm.  Both parades seemed busy last weekend.  However, if you are willing to be further back in the crowd, then there are still spaces available pretty close to the time the parade goes by.  I would stake out a spot about 30-45 minutes early if you want a good view.  However it's likely to be much more crowded the closer it gets to Christmas so keep that in mind.


----------



## czmom

figment_jii said:


> As the PPs said it does run twice, once at 1 pm and then again at 3:30 pm.  Both parades seemed busy last weekend.  However, if you are willing to be further back in the crowd, then there are still spaces available pretty close to the time the parade goes by.  I would stake out a spot about 30-45 minutes early if you want a good view.  However it's likely to be much more crowded the closer it gets to Christmas so keep that in mind.



Thanks! We are going early December and will be there during the weekdays, so hopefully not too terribly crowded. I have small children, so we would like to be up front. I can handle 30-45 minutes!


----------



## StyledSugar

We leave on the 24th and the forcast continues to change what seems like every hour. Does RSR's run if it's raining?


----------



## KCmike

StyledSugar said:


> We leave on the 24th and the forcast continues to change what seems like every hour. Does RSR's run if it's raining?



Usually not.


----------



## kangamama

Goodness -- I just learned that it is going to be raining for our trip between Xmas and New Years. We are only going to be in the oak for two days, and the forecast is not good.  Any advice for managing dlr in the rain?


----------



## mellers

kangamama said:


> Goodness -- I just learned that it is going to be raining for our trip between Xmas and New Years. We are only going to be in the oak for two days, and the forecast is not good.  Any advice for managing dlr in the rain?



Bring ponchos, rain pants, and boots and you'll be fine on anything (except RSR--you're probably out of luck for that)

If you don't want to do a lot of raingear, see Asimo at Innoventions, It's Tough to be a Bug, Prep & Landing 3D, The Animation area at California Adventure, the Tiki Room, the Aladdin Show, Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, and get FastPasses for Star Tours, Soaring Over California, Space Mountain, and go on the Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean.  Ride the dark rides in Fantasyland (hit Peter Pan, Mr. Toad, and Alice in that order before you head over to Toontown--those fill up QUICK), and if you have little guys, hit Toontown as soon as it opens and tour the houses.  Have a character breakfast and/or character dinner at the hotels.  You'll have a great time, and won't get too wet.


----------



## luulu1999

mellers said:


> Bring ponchos, rain pants, and boots and you'll be fine on anything (except RSR--you're probably out of luck for that)
> 
> If you don't want to do a lot of raingear, see Asimo at Innoventions, It's Tough to be a Bug, Prep & Landing 3D, The Animation area at California Adventure, the Tiki Room, the Aladdin Show, Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, and get FastPasses for Star Tours, Soaring Over California, Space Mountain, and go on the Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean.  Ride the dark rides in Fantasyland (hit Peter Pan, Mr. Toad, and Alice in that order before you head over to Toontown--those fill up QUICK), and if you have little guys, hit Toontown as soon as it opens and tour the houses.  Have a character breakfast and/or character dinner at the hotels.  You'll have a great time, and won't get too wet.


thanks for the info im gonna print all that out to take with us....as of right now it looks like Christmas Eve is going to be our rainy day so I will def keep these things in mind!!


----------



## figment_jii

Here are a few photos from my recent trip.  These were over at Big Thunder Ranch.

The signs posted by the miniature cow and goats were pretty cute.









...But then the animals were even cuter.  I was impressed how the animals didn't seem to notice/care that they had hats on.  (Whenever I try to put a hat on my cat, claws and teeth become involved .)









I didn't enter the CP lottery, so I had no idea there were so many different sections to the seating:





Finally, this time Figment (and I) decided to try for the handmade candy canes.  We had two chances: one in Disneyland and once at DCA.  We got wristbands both mornings, so we managed to get a candy cane from each park!




We were surprised how different they looked.  The one from DL (left) was much "cleaner" - the color lines were much sharper and narrower. The one from DCA (right) had much fatter color lines.  Overall, the one from DL was pretty, but having one from each park is pretty neat!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Do we know for sure that the Jungle Cruise was closed because of the CP?  Was this information confirmed anywhere?  To me it doesn't seem like there would be any direct connection between the two, but there may be some behind-the-scenes reason for it.  I just don't want to get on a 'blame the CP for everything' bandwagon (like the 'blame the locals' and 'blame the AP holders' bandwagons) unless we know for sure.



I was trying to be careful and not be on the 'blame the CP for everything' bandwagon.  I only listed the things that seemed most likely due to CP (e.g., the things on Main Street) or said CP explicitly.  The picture of the Jungle Cruise sign has already been posted.  The one for the railroad didn't specify that it was due to CP, but it seemed most likely because the close starts at 4 pm (which is to late to be caused the parades) and if the noise from the Jungle Cruise stops CP, I would guess that the sound of the train is just as (if not more) disruptive.


----------



## Jperiod

RSR ran in the drizzle rain just fine earlier this week.

We've been here a week, leaving tomorrow but not bothering to go back in the park tonight, it's soooooo busy! I'm amazed it actually gets more crowded next week! I will never come this close to Christmas again. Good luck to everyone next week! 

We loved the new changes at DCA and Buena vista St. So cool.

Another fun thing in the rain, especially if you have kids, is the Disney dance party over near monsters, Inc. They have chairs around the edge of the room while the kiddos just dance their hearts out.

Forgot to add, I hope they move CP to Hyperion next year. It was a huge bummer being so hung up around main street each night and stuff closing early because of it.


----------



## kangamama

mellers said:
			
		

> Bring ponchos, rain pants, and boots and you'll be fine on anything (except RSR--you're probably out of luck for that)
> 
> If you don't want to do a lot of raingear, see Asimo at Innoventions, It's Tough to be a Bug, Prep & Landing 3D, The Animation area at California Adventure, the Tiki Room, the Aladdin Show, Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, and get FastPasses for Star Tours, Soaring Over California, Space Mountain, and go on the Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean.  Ride the dark rides in Fantasyland (hit Peter Pan, Mr. Toad, and Alice in that order before you head over to Toontown--those fill up QUICK), and if you have little guys, hit Toontown as soon as it opens and tour the houses.  Have a character breakfast and/or character dinner at the hotels.  You'll have a great time, and won't get too wet.



Thank you for this!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I was trying to be careful and not be on the 'blame the CP for everything' bandwagon.  I only listed the things that seemed most likely due to CP (e.g., the things on Main Street) or said CP explicitly.  The picture of the Jungle Cruise sign has already been posted.  The one for the railroad didn't specify that it was due to CP, but it seemed most likely because the close starts at 4 pm (which is to late to be caused the parades) and if the noise from the Jungle Cruise stops CP, I would guess that the sound of the train is just as (if not more) disruptive.



Yes, I saw the Jungle Cruise sign photo and replied to it.  The Jungle Cruise was the only thing I had questioned because it wouldn't seem to have much to do with Main Street at a glance (they seem far enough away from each other to me that I wouldn't have expected one to affect the other), but apparently it does.

The train was an obvious CP-related closure.  The CP is held - literally - right on, around and in front of the train station in Town Square.  If the train were still running during the ceremony, it would go barreling through the middle of the CP and kind of ruin the whole show!  There are choir members on risers, forming a tree, right in front of that spot, and trumpeters on top of that building.











*SUPERTHREAD ANNOUNCEMENT!!*​

*We're about to hit the 250-page point in this thread!  Generally, when a thread hits 250 pages we close it and start a new one (just for purely technical reasons - from what I've been told, threads start to act up and become a bit glitchy once they reach a certain point).  

I had been hoping (crossing my fingers) that this thread would be able to stretch to the end of this current DLR holiday season (January 6), just so that there wouldn't be any major disruption in the middle of planning efforts and discussion.

But it appears that Page 250 is fast approaching.  Now, don't get the wrong idea - it's not that this thread will suddenly crash the entire site or explode once it hits that 250 mark.  Realistically, we probably could/can let it go for another 2 weeks without any trouble, just to make it until the season ends, and then move into our new 'home.'

However, I'm already getting started on the new Superthread.  Again, just to avoid any major disruption while the season is still happening and to keep the transition painless, I am merely beginning by copying and pasting the info that is currently on Page 1 of this existing thread to the new thread.

BUT...little by little, over time, I am going to deconstruct the info I have already assembled, and then reorganize it/re-categorize it for the new thread so that it will be ready for 2013.  I'll remove some of the older information (especially if it is no longer valid or relevant), add in some new stuff and separate posts by topics (i.e., a post just for Food/Dining/Treats-related information/blogs/articles, etc.).  I have it all mapped out and planned! It won't be totally ready for a while - it will take some time to assemble everything - but I think it will be great when it's complete!

So, if you all want to begin moving over to the new Superthread, you're more than welcome.  I will post the link here shortly.  If you want to hang out here for another few days or so, that should be fine too - but I will have to close up the thread very soon.

*


----------



## mellers

kangamama said:


> Thank you for this!



You're very welcome.


----------



## Sherry E

Here is the link to the new thread (see explanation in above post #3731, in red) - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3035529.  

As mentioned earlier, feel free to join me over there now, or stick around here in this thread for another couple of days until I close it - whichever is less disruptive!  Either way, I will be assembling and organizing the new thread in the coming days/weeks and this one will have to be closed very soon.


----------



## madbaby

Hi! I had to write to say thank you to all of you for such helpful information! Our family of 6 went to DLR for the day on December 26. DH, DD and I are WDW vets, but the rest of our family did not understand the need to get there early and manage FPs. We went early in the day, the stragglers met us later and enjoyed the FPs we accumulated. Great seats for the parade (1 hr of waiting in advance) and although it was really crowded, it didn't end up being a problem at all.  We all had a fantastic time, and I am now a DLR fan. Yay! Happy new year!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

PAGE 13???? Time to give this thread a bump to avoid it going to obscurity on the board!!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> PAGE 13???? Time to give this thread a bump to avoid it going to obscurity on the board!!



Trish - 

This is the old thread that I'm closing because we are just about at Page 250 (that's the page limit for threads).  Remember, I started the new thread last month when I saw that we were getting close to Page 250.  

The link for the newer Superthread is here!

I'm going to close this one.


----------

